# What did you do to your tiguan today?



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

We have this in every other forum for every type of car...figured I'd try it out in here... I'll start and if there is a forum like this here already please link me







yellow fogs







.:R style tails and I modified the rear license plate







that huge plastic chunk is really tacky

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

Great idea :thumbup:, I was thinking we also are lacking "Picture Thread" 
Only looked at it today, not even going to drive it


----------



## nbpackar (Dec 7, 2010)

Can you elaborate on the tail lights?


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

nbpackar said:


> Can you elaborate on the tail lights?


its a pretty simple process really.
its just masking the inner circle in line with the clear section... then i used some spray tint (vht niteshades) i sprayed them off the car. but its essential that you spray them together to ensure the correct shade... but after they get a few coats, i then let them dry and wet sanded them down to 2000grit. after that polish away....

it's a simple mod, just time consuming. I also did the lower side markers near the front wheel well.

they look nearly OEM. in fact my wife actually LIKES the look. i decided to try it since i have the euro .:R32 tails that are tinted and have the amber turn signals as well... so its kind of a "his and hers" idea


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Better Pic....need a real camera lol








And my tails









Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

today i decided to fix a little crack in the windscreen... actually quite easy! i used the new 3m kit you can pick up... its got a bridge with suction cups, and some nice window resin filler. with a threaded plunger. it was a simple VERY professional fix


----------



## JCWolf1.8T (Mar 12, 2004)

Washed and vacuumed :thumbup::beer:


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Got around to clay bar and megs 105 followed by 205 paint correction.car looks amazing! Still had slight paint imperfections, but i'm sure happy with it..wish my rabbit was white instead of black white gets away with a lot
Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

I didn't take pics of the tiguan,but on my car it was this bad...







after some work I got this!








White doesn't quite get that deep, but she was impressed regardless

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Does nobody play with their tiguan?
C'mon guys it doesn't matter if it's an oil change, new wheels.alignment anything you've done is welcome here. 

Last night I put in the gorilla gear ear mat and the cargo blocks to help hold groceries in place

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## MissShortyJ (May 18, 2008)

New wheels 









Painted Calipers Red










Color matched side marker lamps









Red stitch steering wheel









Lowering it next week


----------



## KoZmiK (Sep 9, 2003)

I swore at mine. Does that count?


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

KoZmiK said:


> I swore at mine. Does that count?


Indeed it does.only if there is a reason for said cursing... 


Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## TIGSEL (Dec 22, 2011)

"Ask not what you can do for your Tiguan but what your Tiguan can do for you" 

Well, mine hauled my kids to and from field trip and while they were having a blast playing with farm animal Tig patiently waited like a good lad


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Ordered a complete bi-xenon hid projector retrofit. I'm excited to get legit light down the road

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

Bought her a new house


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Put in a rear cargo barrier for the pups... Pretty clean I'll post pics tomorrow

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## brandongomez (Mar 19, 2012)

Pretty stoked! Got a Kenwood DNX7190HD nav system installed this weekend. Bought the stuff from Crutchfield and was pretty tempted to do it myself. But, ended up taking it to a local shop for install. They did a good job and did it, I'm sure, quicker than it would've taken me. 

Now I'm thinking I need a rear-view camera. Seems like I _need_ one of these now that I have a pretty screen in the dash. 

Mic is at the top left of the photo. Sirius antenna is on the dash...right corner of the windshield. iPod is in the glove box. 









Been having fun with the new toy. Changed the startup screen to below but might be changing it again.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Looks great..I know there is a Company that makes an OEM style rear view camera that uses the rear license plate light housing, but has the RCA video end on it for after market head units

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## GTIBOT2.0 (May 3, 2011)

they have them all over ebay for around $30 i have one now 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5542893-Tiguan-ebay-rear-view-camera


----------



## Lins (Apr 25, 2012)

I installed the trailer module and programmed it in a parking lot 1500kms from home, then went and picked up a friend's brand new boat and towed it home for him!


----------



## brandongomez (Mar 19, 2012)

TylerO28 said:


> Looks great..I know there is a Company that makes an OEM style rear view camera that uses the rear license plate light housing, but has the RCA video end on it for after market head units
> 
> Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


 Thanks! I'm about to do Kenwood radio 2.0. This 7190 went bad on me over the weekend. Then, I realized that the 9990 is only $100 more. So, I've exchanged it and am waiting for it to be delivered. 

The 9990 has two USB ports so I'm re-wiring the connection to the glove box and ran another USB to the center console. Will post some pics after it's all installed. 

I'll have to check out the cameras. I really want to do it...just not sure if I can run the video cable all the way to the front or how difficult it'd be.


----------



## brandongomez (Mar 19, 2012)

So here's the new and improved cabling after installing the Kenwood DNX9990HD today. The HU looks exactly the same. 

I like the 9990 better than the 7190. The 7190 would only allow one BT device to be connected at a time. The 9990 lets me keep my Android phone connected and play music through an iPhone. 

It's not syncing my phone numbers correctly which is kind of annoying. Also, I have to use my phone to voice call. Which actually works out since the numbers aren't syncing correctly. 

Phone is an HTC One X. If anyone has questions about the HU, feel free to ask! 

I didn't like the way the installer ran the cable to the glove box. See below. 









Here's how I re-ran the cables to the glove box. Before, they were rubbing every time the glove box was opened and closed. Not much but enough to bug me. 









And, here's a USB I ran from the HU to the center console. I thought I'd be able to plug a "guest" iPod or iPhone in and play through the HU but this model only works with one iPod. This USB is supposed to be for a USB drive or non-iPhone. Oh well, you can still charge and use BT audio so that'll work.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

looks nice. i can't ever get over the garbage people do when installing things! including the fact that those people are being PAID to do said install... I never have paid to have anything installed, and i know for a fact that I install things the way I want them... maybe it takes a little more time, but it's well worth it knowing its done correctly! 

I'm starting to look into a new deck for the tiggy, my wife needs navi more than anything. and considering how nice that looks in your car, i'm checking out the kenwood stuff for sure 

I used to have the dnx8120 in my rabbit. it isn't there anymore due to a broken window i found on the ground next to my car as well as a missing 160gb iPod, i kinda lost it... 

bastards only got a paper weight since they didn't have MY code... now that we have a garage that we can both park in i'll reconsider


----------



## brandongomez (Mar 19, 2012)

I agree. I know I could've done all this myself but the did mount the mic and sirius antenna in places I wouldn't even have tried to mount them. So, all in all, it was worth it. They were nice, did a good job, didn't charge a lot and were quick. And, for most people, how they ran the iPod cable would've been completely fine. 

I'm happy with the Kenwood overall. It's a really nice HU. I also looked at Pioneer and Alpine. The Alpine was nice but I thought the interface was a little too "generic". Pioneer probably would be my second choice. 

I think the full screen looks pretty slick in the car. I almost got the model below with the side row of buttons and a volume knob but glad I went with this one instead.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

lol did a little debadge, and washed it for the wife. Oh and sea foamed it! Holy whoa! Sea total in these direct injection motors.it made a difference seriously.

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## MissShortyJ (May 18, 2008)

Lowered it.


----------



## garethusa (Jan 13, 2003)

i'm putting gas in mine today! LOL.


----------



## David9962000 (Feb 2, 2011)

De-badged it, I love the plain look.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Lol I did the de badge too

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## Yo_Delprad (Oct 26, 2007)

Started looking at my lowering options. Think I'm going to get a set of neuspeed gti springs from a guy local to me for 100


----------



## veedub64 (Jul 29, 2010)

Wasn't today but the latest was ST Coilovers. I'm going to remove the rear perches to get another 1/2 drop in the back. The fronts are spun all the way down.


----------



## CandyTig (Jul 7, 2012)

I bought it!!!!

I "officially" joined the club today. I confirmed the purchase of a 2010 Candy White Wolfsburg from a seller in southern Cali, (I'm up in Seattle). It''ll be the wife's but I get to play with it  Can't wait!!

Now for the agonizing wait as I don't get to go pick it up for a couple weeks :banghead:










BTW, if anyone knows anyone interested in a black '09 Rabbit, I'll have one for sale in a couple weeks,


----------



## Yo_Delprad (Oct 26, 2007)

Lowered it 









Now I am undecided if i should do 19s or 18s.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

19's that's what I think. My wife lucked out getting my old set

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

David9962000 said:


> De-badged it, I love the plain look.












Me too.... 

I also gave it a bath.


----------



## David9962000 (Feb 2, 2011)

I removed the rear middle headrest. No one will ever sit in the middle and it gives me better visibility in the rear view mirror.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

David9962000 said:


> I removed the rear middle headrest. No one will ever sit in the middle and it gives me better visibility in the rear view mirror.


I actually removed all of my rear rests in my Mk5, nobody has EVER sat back there, and likely no body ever will, until we have kids...but that's why we bought the tiguan...kids someday will grow up with 2 sweet VW's both will probably be bagged

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Anything new? I actually am in the process of saving cash money for switching my h&r coilovers out to bags for my Mk5...so the tiguan gets the coils! I'll post pics once everything is finished

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## type17volkswagen (May 2, 2004)

Nothing to show for it, but yesterday I did the video-in-motion hack on the navigation. Super easy, fast, and free. 

http://www.myturbodiesel.com/forum/...ree-video-motion-play-dvd-while-driving-9150/


----------



## bailey611 (Mar 26, 2010)

MissShortyJ said:


> New wheels
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

looks nice  looks like mines twin  

any plans on rims? ive been looking but cant decide if i wana go for a silver/grey or if a black set would look good on the white tig..


----------



## anilberke (Jan 15, 2012)

took some photos of the tig :heart:


----------



## JCWolf1.8T (Mar 12, 2004)

Found a nice big dent on the driverside door, will have to take it to a body shop for an estimate :banghead:


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

My wife stole mine for the week. I was forced to drive her e90.


----------



## Pineapplegti ! (Dec 17, 2008)

Installed h&r supersports and tried some new shoes on . 








Stock shoes.. still debating if I am going with the above or savannahs.. Its the wifes car so its her decsion.


----------



## elabs75_VW (Mar 20, 2009)

Pineapplegti ! said:


> Installed h&r supersports and tried some new shoes on .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Go with the the Above for the rims. Are they off TT


----------



## fenny (Jan 26, 2011)

Fantastic!


----------



## BIG EYE (Aug 20, 2001)

Pineapplegti ! said:


> Installed h&r supersports ....... .


 The Audi wheels look good, but i think the Savannah's will look better. In case you wanted my opinion 


Whats the rating on the super sports as far as how much they lower the Tig? Hows the ride?


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Tinting windows on wed.and going to throw my old 19" wheels on it this week to figure out how low i get it before my wife gets pissed about the ride comfort

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## BIG EYE (Aug 20, 2001)

bought it!!! (well yeyesterday) 

Snapped this with my phone yesterday when I stopped for food on my way home from the dealer


----------



## Pineapplegti ! (Dec 17, 2008)

elabs75_VW said:


> Go with the the Above for the rims. Are they off TT


New S5



fenny said:


> Fantastic!


Thanks man.. Its the wifes car.. I secretly like it more than my mk6 gti.. 



BIG EYE said:


> The Audi wheels look good, but i think the Savannah's will look better. In case you wanted my opinion
> 
> 
> Whats the rating on the super sports as far as how much they lower the Tig? Hows the ride?


I do love the Savannahs too.. I can get the S5 wheels for 1500 ish with pirelli rubber so I am torn. The super sports are neat but not intended for Stock tiguan shocks. Ive heard good things about them on oem gti suspension ...Sooo.. The ultra lows are getting transfered to the Tiggy and I'm gonna rock the supersports for the remainder of time I have left with my gti. Hopefully I get it done today.


----------



## BIG EYE (Aug 20, 2001)

Pineapplegti ! said:


> New S5
> 
> 
> Thanks man.. Its the wifes car.. I secretly like it more than my mk6 gti..
> ...



I like the "standard" ones better, but here is a set of two tone ones with tires for $1495....

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-Package-Free-Shipping-!!!&highlight=savannah


----------



## beetleboy023 (Nov 17, 2004)

work in progress, with lots more to come.


----------



## beetleboy023 (Nov 17, 2004)

back shot.


----------



## geevis (Jul 23, 2012)

*Color matched painted wheels*

I just had my stock wheels painted and love the new look. Next up is plasti-dipped grill and badges


----------



## Yo_Delprad (Oct 26, 2007)

Looked at it and wished I got a different size wheel when we bought it. FML


----------



## vw_nc_dude (Jan 29, 2012)

anilberke said:


> took some photos of the tig :heart:


Looks great! Antalya'ya selamlar!! :wave:


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Tinted








Wife is happy

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## Naresh (Feb 23, 2006)

brandongomez said:


> Here's how I re-ran the cables to the glove box. Before, they were rubbing every time the glove box was opened and closed. Not much but enough to bug me.


Good job on the glovebox wiring there. Is there much slack in the cabling as my median in cable plug is positioned right up next to that black blanking plate so gets crushed when I close the glovebox. Not a godd job by VW so I'll be removing it at some point to resposition if there is enough slack.


----------



## Naresh (Feb 23, 2006)

beetleboy023 said:


> work in progress, with lots more to come.


Hi there have you got any more pictures side on of your car? I want to get the same rims (diffrerent colour) and would like to see how they look on a Tig from a distance.


----------



## Naresh (Feb 23, 2006)

Hello guys and gals, I just came across this thread so thought I would chip in with some pictures of my 2011 R Line. It's still a work in progress but I'm already done a few mods to help make it stand out from a standard Tig.


----------



## Naresh (Feb 23, 2006)

Pineapplegti ! said:


> Installed h&r supersports and tried some new shoes on .


Hi there are those 20 inchers? Definately looks like it to me. :thumbup:


----------



## jesusiii (Dec 10, 2011)

*Painted the side mirrors!*

How dou you like'em?


----------



## bailey611 (Mar 26, 2010)

Getting my sunroof tinted with ctx tint...


----------



## Pineapplegti ! (Dec 17, 2008)

Naresh said:


> Hi there are those 20 inchers? Definately looks like it to me. :thumbup:


 19s


----------



## BIG EYE (Aug 20, 2001)

Rotiformed! Now just needs a case of the lows...


----------



## fenny (Jan 26, 2011)

Nice. If only the front was a little bit lower it would be perfect. :thumbup:


----------



## fenny (Jan 26, 2011)

These are the nicest wheels I've seen on a Tig yet. Seriously thinking about getting a set for mine.


----------



## BIG EYE (Aug 20, 2001)

fenny said:


> Nice. If only the front was a little bit lower it would be perfect. :thumbup:


That will be handled soon. The rear is sagging a little because i had the stock wheels and tire in the back in this pic.


----------



## Pineapplegti ! (Dec 17, 2008)

Suspension is done on both cars..








I might go down just a rch in the front .


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Pineapplegti ! said:


> Suspension is done on both cars..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What suspension setup did you go with?

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## Pineapplegti ! (Dec 17, 2008)

transfered the h&r ultra lows from the gti to the tig.. installed the oem gti rear struts back onto the gti with the tiguan front struts paired with H&r supersport springs.


----------



## Pineapplegti ! (Dec 17, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Next we will find out if the rear gti seat will fit a tiguan.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Won't work... Fold flat...

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## Pineapplegti ! (Dec 17, 2008)

That stinks.


----------



## BIG EYE (Aug 20, 2001)

Added a tow hitch.


----------



## sourkraut2010 (Jul 28, 2011)

Installed coils on my wifes Tiguan....

Before 









After


----------



## bailey611 (Mar 26, 2010)

BIG EYE said:


> Added a tow hitch.


did you just add the hitch or did you add the electronic control part too? if so was it plug n play or?


----------



## type17volkswagen (May 2, 2004)

Got tired of the rain sensing wipers waiting way too late to activate (even on most sensitive setting) so I coded them out. Now the switch is regular style: it sets the time interval between wipes.

Rain sensor inactive:


----------



## BIG EYE (Aug 20, 2001)

sourkraut2010 said:


> Installed coils on my wifes Tiguan....
> 
> Before
> 
> ...


what suspension did you install?


----------



## BIG EYE (Aug 20, 2001)

bailey611 said:


> did you just add the hitch or did you add the electronic control part too? if so was it plug n play or?



I just added the hitch, no wiring. I only plan to use it for a bike rack, so no wiring needed.


----------



## fenny (Jan 26, 2011)

where'd you purchase the hitch? Looking for something to put a small utility trailer on the tig in the future perhaps. Tnx.


----------



## elabs75_VW (Mar 20, 2009)

AWE Pedal set:







>


----------



## sourkraut2010 (Jul 28, 2011)

BIG EYE said:


> what suspension did you install?



ST Coilovers.....


----------



## veedub64 (Jul 29, 2010)

sourkraut2010 said:


> ST Coilovers.....



:thumbup::thumbup: I love my ST's


----------



## BIG EYE (Aug 20, 2001)

fenny said:


> where'd you purchase the hitch? Looking for something to put a small utility trailer on the tig in the future perhaps. Tnx.


I found the best deal on Amazon. Was $81 when I ordered it last week. Looks like it is $76 now

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001TNKAK2/ref=pe_175190_21431760_M2C_SC_dp_1 

Very simple install


----------



## sourkraut2010 (Jul 28, 2011)

veedub64 said:


> :thumbup::thumbup: I love my ST's


yeah we do too so far..... now im just waiting on my wife to order tires and we can put the 20s on it....


----------



## Naresh (Feb 23, 2006)

Pineapplegti ! said:


> 19s


The tyre size is wrong then..........unless they were only temporarily put on?


----------



## Sf_Kilo (Jan 31, 2012)

Just added the Tig to the fleet today...
Have a list of mods to do now... 
Porsche brakes
Coils
Interior/exterior misc.
Wheels/Tires
K04 with supporting mods...
Not specifically in that order...


----------



## Scribbler (Aug 15, 2012)

*Xpel Headlight Protection install*

I installed Xpel headlight and foglight protection over the weekend. Purchased an '09 SE a few weeks ago. The headlights were in really nice condition and I wanted to keep them that way. The kit was obtained through Auto Anything and arrived quickly direct from Xpel.

The install was not difficult, just takes some patience. First thing to do is mix some rubbing alcohol and water in a spray bottle. I used a sprayer from Home Depot. You also need a heat gun to form the material over curves and ridges. It needn't be real hot, a hair dryer will work. The kit includes a plastic squeegee.

The headlights need to be cleaned really well, and dried dust-free. I used a microfiber cloth. Then spray your hands and fingers with alcohol (keeps fingerprints off the adhesive if you touch it). Peel off the backing paper and spray the adhesive side with the alcohol. Now the important part - position the material on the headlight. I aligned the lower edge, first where the straight portion meets the curve, and then the inner corner. Now you begin working the material flat with the squeegee, forcing out the liquid. Because the lens is a compound curve, the material will bow at the edges. Apply gentle heat and work the material flat with the squeegee. As the alcohol mixture is worked out, the material will lie flat and stick. Lastly, work on the top edge. It needs to be folded over a ridge. With heat and working with the squeegee, all will lie flat. It took maybe 20-25 minutes per headlight to work everything flat.

I was apprehensive about the fogs. A small, recessed convex lens seemed difficult. However, they turned out to be easier than the headlights. Took maybe 5 minutes to apply, using heat and the corner of the squeegee.

I put Xpel on my '01 Beetle TDI 11 years ago. It is still crystal clear today. Once its on, you don't notice its there.


----------



## eurothusiast (Mar 24, 2012)

+1 
 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7908259374/in/photostream/ 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7908254840/in/photostream/


----------



## Pineapplegti ! (Dec 17, 2008)

Naresh said:


> The tyre size is wrong then..........unless they were only temporarily put on?


 ??


----------



## Naresh (Feb 23, 2006)

Pineapplegti ! said:


> ??


 Please forgive me if I'm wrong but if those wheels in the picture were 19's then the correct profile tyre to maintain the OEM rolling radius would be 40 but in that picture it seems the profile it more like 35 or even 30. This would put the speedo out of synch, hence my comment.


----------



## amgaylo (Aug 12, 2012)

Had the windows and windshield tinted. Denver is too sunny not to...











Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## geevis (Jul 23, 2012)

I recently had all of the lenses tinted with LaminX. (Headlight eyebrow, taillights, front yellow markers, turn signals on side mirrors)


----------



## bailey611 (Mar 26, 2010)

installed control panel and heat tape wrapped part of the intake


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

Put some stylish plate frames on that I took from a clients trade-in.

I debadged the tailgate.

I might put some stickers on the rear glass. I heard stickers make it go faster.

I also found out how to use the MFA properly. Funny how I have to learn the complexities of the controls of a 7series but it took me 2400 miles to learn the Tig u wan.

huh. I think I'm gonna pour myself a drink.


----------



## Naresh (Feb 23, 2006)

Fitted colour coded VW door protector strips........


----------



## 2fast4u-tiggy (Oct 12, 2011)

*my new wheels*


----------



## Naresh (Feb 23, 2006)

Nice rims, what brand, size and offset, and are you running any spacers?

Pics from an angle would be useful too.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Bought the lowering springs yesterday finally. Figured once i go air I'll swap my coilovers in but for the time being,H&R super sports are going in this week

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## amgaylo (Aug 12, 2012)

Installed window deflectors and a Yakima basket...

Sent from Galaxy S3


----------



## ElSupremo (Mar 22, 2012)

bailey611 said:


> installed control panel and heat tape wrapped part of the intake


What procedure did you use to remove the blank control panel and install the new one, and where did you buy the one you have? TIA.


----------



## bailey611 (Mar 26, 2010)

ElSupremo said:


> What procedure did you use to remove the blank control panel and install the new one, and where did you buy the one you have? TIA.


i got it on ebay... and i used a thin screw driver to release a couple of tabs that hold it in. on the upper part on the side of the card holders.... you need to release it then it will come out.. prob not the best way but it worked, then unplugged it and plugged the new one in and popped it back intio place...


----------



## amgaylo (Aug 12, 2012)

Removed the novel on the back and added my little touch of Romney...


















Sent from Galaxy S3


----------



## amgaylo (Aug 12, 2012)

Post pics. Looking for a slight drop but want to keep the same ride. Maybe a little firmer...

Sent from Galaxy S3


----------



## 2fast4u-tiggy (Oct 12, 2011)

Naresh said:


> Nice rims, what brand, size and offset, and are you running any spacers?
> 
> Pics from an angle would be useful too.


Those rims are Tsw Vortex 245/45/19 and i will be getting spacers maybe 8mm or 12mm not sure yet and I will be painting it gloss black during the winter time.
When I bought the rims the sales person said it will stick out a bit and i was like ok cool , but when I installed it at home it look like it was in half an inch.


----------



## bailey611 (Mar 26, 2010)

installed my bsh intake....


----------



## amgaylo (Aug 12, 2012)

Installed weatherstripping. My 2010 had it and when I inquired as to the strip not being there on the'12, it basically came down to cost cutting...


Sent from Galaxy S3


----------



## MissShortyJ (May 18, 2008)

amgaylo said:


> Post pics. Looking for a slight drop but want to keep the same ride. Maybe a little firmer...
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S3


 Mine's lowered on H&R supersport springs. Just enough drop to get rid of some wheel gap. The ride is alot better now than at stock height, Not so top heavy


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Installed H&R super sport springs for the Mk5 gti... Got lower than i expected








These are the only after shots i have thus far.but here is a before








Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## Naresh (Feb 23, 2006)

MissShortyJ said:


> Mine's lowered on H&R supersport springs. Just enough drop to get rid of some wheel gap. The ride is alot better now than at stock height, Not so top heavy


 That looks sweet - any rubbing at all and are you running any spacers too?


----------



## amgaylo (Aug 12, 2012)

And the shocks and struts are oem? Thanks for the reply. Nice guan....

Sent from Galaxy S3


----------



## amgaylo (Aug 12, 2012)

Went to the DMV. Support the Troops...









Sent from Galaxy S3


----------



## MissShortyJ (May 18, 2008)

Naresh said:


> That looks sweet - any rubbing at all and are you running any spacers too?


 Thanks :wave: 

the only rubbing is in the rear when i go over bumps and there's a lot of weight in the back. But not while driving or anything. No spacers either


----------



## MissShortyJ (May 18, 2008)

amgaylo said:


> And the shocks and struts are oem? Thanks for the reply. Nice guan....
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S3


 Yep. Shocks and struts are OEM. Thank you!


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Mine









Actually rather suprised by how low it went...rides nicely as well
Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## Yo_Delprad (Oct 26, 2007)

TylerO28 said:


> Mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 MK5 Gti H&R springs you say? I have mk5 Gti Neuspeed springs on mine.


----------



## BrownBag (May 18, 2006)

MissShortyJ said:


> Thanks :wave:
> 
> the only rubbing is in the rear when i go over bumps and there's a lot of weight in the back. But not while driving or anything. No spacers either


 Here is another picture.


----------



## BIG EYE (Aug 20, 2001)

Cleaned it up and snapped a couple pics. The springs settled quite a bit from when I initially installed them. 












comparison: Stock height (with 4 wheels and tires in the trunk) vs B&G Springs


----------



## BrownBag (May 18, 2006)

BIG EYE said:


> Cleaned it up and snapped a couple pics. The springs settled quite a bit from when I initially installed them.


 Are you running 19s? I thought BG springs went lower then that.


----------



## amgaylo (Aug 12, 2012)

Beautiful. Clean look....


----------



## CtTigWolf (Jan 27, 2010)

amgaylo said:


> Installed weatherstripping. My 2010 had it and when I inquired as to the strip not being there on the'12, it basically came down to cost cutting...
> 
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S3


 Interesting our 2010 Wolfsburg did not have weatherstripping ... have seen the threads about this and have been thinking about adding it to our 2012


----------



## amgaylo (Aug 12, 2012)

CtTigWolf said:


> Interesting our 2010 Wolfsburg did not have weatherstripping ... have seen the threads about this and have been thinking about adding it to our 2012


 Purchased the weather stripping at Autozone for around $14. Going to clean the motor this weekend and see how it holds up...


----------



## tsibri (Jul 28, 2011)

A bit bluer than i would like but did this tonight. 

 
IMG_0554 by tsibri, on Flickr


----------



## Naresh (Feb 23, 2006)

BrownBag said:


> Here is another picture.


 Nice.  I'm still not sure about having red calipers on a white Tig though, I'm leaning more towards black at the moment. Any more shots from the side in bigger resolution showing both wheels so I can get a different look at the calipers please?


----------



## Naresh (Feb 23, 2006)

TylerO28 said:


> Mine
> IMG]http://img.tapatalk.com/d/12/09/21/8uzepuda.jpg[/IMG]


 Nice :thumbup:. What tints have you got on the back? Lamin-X? If so what shade are they gun smoke, or smoked?


----------



## geevis (Jul 23, 2012)

Tinted Taillights Before/After


----------



## Naresh (Feb 23, 2006)

geevis said:


> Tinted Taillights Before/After


 Hi what shade did you go for and was it easy to apply?


----------



## geevis (Jul 23, 2012)

Naresh said:


> Hi what shade did you go for and was it easy to apply?


 Charcoal, and I brought it to a pro as some of the angles are a bit difficult to work with. But, I think they came out pretty well.


----------



## BIG EYE (Aug 20, 2001)

BrownBag said:


> Are you running 19s? I thought BG springs went lower then that.


 19x9 Rotiform SNA. The B&G's are rated to lower the Tig 1.6" on all 4 corners. Seems like that is pretty close to accurate. Might actually be a little more in the front....



amgaylo said:


> Beautiful. Clean look....


 Thanks!


----------



## 2fast4u-tiggy (Oct 12, 2011)

I bought a used grill and I made it into this, took me about 10 hrs to do this. 
here's a picture of it from before and after. 
The inner frame is flat black and the outer frame is gloss black with blue pearls.


----------



## sourkraut2010 (Jul 28, 2011)

welp i got my wifes wheels mounted up and coilovers dialed in so we can take it to H2O...


----------



## MissShortyJ (May 18, 2008)

Naresh said:


> Nice.  I'm still not sure about having red calipers on a white Tig though, I'm leaning more towards black at the moment. Any more shots from the side in bigger resolution showing both wheels so I can get a different look at the calipers please?


 This is the only one i have right now. Can't see them to well, but a little better.


----------



## tigatola (May 26, 2010)

We traded our 2010 White Gold Metallic Highline (that made the term "lemon" seem like an understatement)... 










...for a Candy White 2012 Highline 










Hopefully better luck with Tiguan #2.


----------



## Schagephonic (Feb 5, 2009)

tigatola said:


> We traded our 2010 White Gold Metallic Highline (that made the term "lemon" seem like an understatement)...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 OK guys, you've convinced me! It's the Candy White 2013 Tig SE for me. Great pic! :beer:


----------



## geevis (Jul 23, 2012)

I added 20mm ECS spacers on the rear wheels, and reflashed my ECU to APR's Stage I software yesterday.. So far so good.


----------



## Naresh (Feb 23, 2006)

geevis said:


> I added 20mm ECS spacers on the rear wheels, and reflashed my ECU to APR's Stage I software yesterday.. So far so good.


 Bolt on or bolt through and what wheels do you have?


----------



## geevis (Jul 23, 2012)

Naresh said:


> Bolt on or bolt through and what wheels do you have?


 I required 47mm extended bolts so that the spacers would fit correctly.. I have stock 16" wheels which I had painted to match the exterior. 










I'll try and get some pics today of the new stance. I'm thinking of ordering a set of 10mm spacers for up front now.


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

2fast4u-tiggy said:


> I bought a used grill and I made it into this, took me about 10 hrs to do this.
> here's a picture of it from before and after.
> The inner frame is flat black and the outer frame is gloss black with blue pearls.


 Love it sir.. any more pic's of it mounted! :thumbup:


----------



## BIG EYE (Aug 20, 2001)

Tints!! Tinted the front 2 to match the rear factory tint


----------



## geevis (Jul 23, 2012)

*20mm rear wheel spacers*

I am enjoying the subtle, but new look.. Next up are some 10mm spacers for the front wheels.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Finally flush mounted the plate. Wife doesn't want to roll without it so at least it had to be flush.much like what i did to the rear.









Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## 2fast4u-tiggy (Oct 12, 2011)

its not mounted yet because I am waiting for my diamond shape mesh but I will post it up soon.. 
Thanks..


----------



## STiguanATL (Sep 27, 2012)

Was it easy to remove the clunky rear license plate mount? Mine is Candy White too and I love the cleaner look of yours after the removal. I took a look at mine last night and don't see an easy way to get it off without a fight (no screws, tabbs, anything)


----------



## gabster (Jan 10, 2011)

BIG EYE said:


> Tints!! Tinted the front 2 to match the rear factory tint


 Perfect! what kind of tints are those? where did you get them? match pretty well :thumbup:


----------



## BIG EYE (Aug 20, 2001)

gabster said:


> Perfect! what kind of tints are those? where did you get them? match pretty well :thumbup:


 
The front is a Llumar film. Part number AT35GNSRHPR (green). 
My understanding is that it is a discontinued film, so you will need to call around till you find a tint shop that has it.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

gabster said:


> Perfect! what kind of tints are those? where did you get them? match pretty well :thumbup:


 It isn't "tints" good lord it's tint. That's it.only tint... You don't get"them" you Get "it"

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## 07maddrabbit (Jul 10, 2007)

TylerO28 said:


> It isn't "tints" good lord it's tint. That's it.only tint... You don't get"them" you Get "it"
> 
> Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


 THANK YOU!! I can't stand the slang term "tints". I have no idea where or when that began.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

07maddrabbit said:


> THANK YOU!! I can't stand the slang term "tints". I have no idea where or when that began.


Ha ha it is the worst thing a"car enthusiast" can say around me

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## TheRodfather (Oct 26, 2005)

Simple but busy week. 

Had windows tinted 5% rear windows and roof but 20% front driver and passenger side. 

Swapped in a euro headlight switch and disabled the DRLs. I plan on making the "city lights" run as DRLs once I get a chance to figure out what to tick and untick.

Activated key fob window controls. (Always comes in handy when I forget to bring the roof down after parking the car and walking away)

Also used VAGCOM to change the RNS510 color scheme to premium. Now it matches my CC. And I prefer the darker colors anyway, especially at night.

Got monster mats in there

Ordered mud guards. Whenever they show up I'll install them


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

STiguanATL said:


> Was it easy to remove the clunky rear license plate mount? Mine is Candy White too and I love the cleaner look of yours after the removal. I took a look at mine last night and don't see an easy way to get it off without a fight (no screws, tabbs, anything)


You need to kind of pop it off. Just take a look in there and it'll pull away. But then come the mounting of the plate. In fact i just re did the plate mount...let me go get a pic










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## africak (Jan 7, 2012)

Hey guys, have 20" S line rims and tires in the works. Will post pics ASAP. Till then, anyone installed a cold air intake? If so, which one?
Thnx
D


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Any tsi intake will work. But some need a simple extension to allow the"cold air" seal into the grille. The CC tsi intake has that piece. I'm picking up either the carbonio, or the forge WINtake... There is another really nice one that is similar to the bsh version, but a bit better quality. So research, but any tsi intake will work as long as you get the little extension that connects to the grille

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

I remember now that the plate holder had little plastic push in rivets. Push the center pin through the round part and it'll allow you to pull it off... Random that i just remembered that

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## Tiguaner (Sep 24, 2012)

enabled bunch of comfort mods via VCDS
upgrade maps to North America V5M (7797) - for an unknown reason, my brand new 2012 Tiguan Highline came with V3 maps!


----------



## andydavy (Nov 19, 2006)

I added a 2" receiver to my Tiguan. It seemed a bit clumsy removing the whole cutout panel under the bumper so I wanted to make a tidier job of it.

Firstly I cut just enough plastic to fit the receiver through and left the front edge uncut.










A bit of cutting and dry fitting the hitch and I'd worked out what needed to be removed. 



















The finished install with the hitch.


----------



## amgaylo (Aug 12, 2012)

Very clean. Well done...

Sent from Galaxy S3


----------



## Tiguaner (Sep 24, 2012)

which receiver did you end up getting? VW OEM or a 3rd party?


----------



## andydavy (Nov 19, 2006)

It's a Draw-tite one I bought from Amazon. If I hadn't have spent the time trimming the panel I could have fitted it in 5 minutes. Dead easy.

The OEM hitch is 1 1/4 but I decided to go for the 2" as I think there's probably more choice of accessories, who knows what I might carry in the future.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001TNKAK2/ref=pe_175190_21431760_M3C_SC_dp_i1


----------



## amgaylo (Aug 12, 2012)

Post pics please.

Sent from Galaxy S3


----------



## africak (Jan 7, 2012)

Wow, nice clean job.


Thanks - D


----------



## TheRodfather (Oct 26, 2005)

Very good job. Hitch quality looks good too. I think you've made up my mind


----------



## andydavy (Nov 19, 2006)

Thanks! Yeah, despite it arriving in a beaten up cardboard box from Amazon with chips to the paint it doesn't look too bad. I've fitted a couple of these in the past to various cars and this was definitely the easiest.


----------



## africak (Jan 7, 2012)

Anyone know how to reset the "Service Now!" Alert that appears at startup? I just did the 40k service on my own with a full synthetic change. Frustrating.


----------



## TIGSEL (Dec 22, 2011)

andydavy said:


> Thanks! Yeah, despite it arriving in a beaten up cardboard box from Amazon with chips to the paint it doesn't look too bad. I've fitted a couple of these in the past to various cars and this was definitely the easiest.


So your SEL came without tow package? I thought all US bound SEL came with them. Very clean job by the way. :thumbup:


----------



## A1an (Mar 22, 2007)

Last free oil change today. Dealer also ordered a part to fix the loose driver seat back.


----------



## amgaylo (Aug 12, 2012)

What did you use to cut the bumper? Dremmel?

Sent from Galaxy S3


----------



## andydavy (Nov 19, 2006)

TIGSEL said:


> So your SEL came without tow package? I thought all US bound SEL came with them. Very clean job by the way. :thumbup:


Yeah no tow package installed, perhaps it only comes on the SEL 4Mo with premium nav?


----------



## andydavy (Nov 19, 2006)

amgaylo said:


> What did you use to cut the bumper? Dremmel?
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S3


No, I just used a sharp utility knife. The plastic is already thinned around the panel that's supposed to be fully removed, so this was very easy. The slot took a couple of cuts to get through, but once it's been scored it's easy to just snap it along that line.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Finally got our "valet" key from the we owe at the dealer...and to my surprise, we got a 3rd switchblade key instead! I was excited to get that instead of the standard valet


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## amgaylo (Aug 12, 2012)

andydavy said:


> No, I just used a sharp utility knife. The plastic is already thinned around the panel that's supposed to be fully removed, so this was very easy. The slot took a couple of cuts to get through, but once it's been scored it's easy to just snap it along that line.


Thanks for the reply. I will be looking into the hitch. Cheers.


----------



## africak (Jan 7, 2012)

TylerO28 said:


> Finally got our "valet" key from the we owe at the dealer...and to my surprise, we got a 3rd switchblade key instead! I was excited to get that instead of the standard valet
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Nice!!


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

BIG EYE said:


> Tints!! Tinted the front 2 to match the rear factory tint


First aftermarket wheel on the tig that i've seen, that actually looks really good.


----------



## BIG EYE (Aug 20, 2001)

Preppy said:


> First aftermarket wheel on the tig that i've seen, that actually looks really good.


Thanks!


----------



## andydavy (Nov 19, 2006)

amgaylo said:


> Thanks for the reply. I will be looking into the hitch. Cheers.


Cool, I'd be interested to see how it works out!


----------



## utahvwman (Jan 3, 2005)

Installed the towing module on Sunday in my wife's new Reflex Silver SE. Now I'm just waiting on the two inch hitch I ordered from Amazon.


----------



## BIG EYE (Aug 20, 2001)

utahvwman said:


> Installed the towing module on Sunday in my wife's new Reflex Silver SE. Now I'm just waiting on the two inch hitch I ordered from Amazon.


Is the towing module the wiring? How was the install?


----------



## utahvwman (Jan 3, 2005)

BIG EYE said:


> Is the towing module the wiring? How was the install?


Yes, VW part number 5n0055204NA. It includes the Y harness wiring, module and Pollak adapter. There is a good thread about it here.

The module installs in behind the left side panel in the hatch. The Y-Harnness installs to wiring underneath the stearing column. It took me about 1.5 hours which included searching online for better instructions. The ones that come with the kit are pretty poor.


----------



## Chuck P (May 29, 2009)

I put the stock wheels/tires back on for winter and gave her a new coat of wax.:snowcool:


----------



## Yo_Delprad (Oct 26, 2007)

Started putting together my winter mod list.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Chuck P said:


> I put the stock wheels/tires back on for winter and gave her a new coat of wax.:snowcool:


Already??! Holy!


----------



## Chuck P (May 29, 2009)

Didn't want to wait until the last minute when it's cold, windy and wet out......


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

One good thing about now living in South TX.. What winter?

I do still a nice set of blizzaks in my car port tho... :thumbup:


----------



## 2fast4u-tiggy (Oct 12, 2011)

just got my mesh in and its finally done, now i gotta find time to mount it on.


----------



## TheRodfather (Oct 26, 2005)

^ That's nice.


----------



## 2fast4u-tiggy (Oct 12, 2011)

TheRodfather said:


> ^ That's nice.


Thanks!! it took me about 15 hrs from start to finish... 
there is other pics on page 4.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

2fast4u-tiggy said:


> just got my mesh in and its finally done, now i gotta find time to mount it on.


I'm actually very happy i didn't speak my mind on the first shots...because I'd have said something about it being tacky and ugly or something along those lines....
Glad i didn't...that looks excellent. Very nice looking and surprisingly very professional. 
I'll go crawl back into the corner for being so negative about someone trying something. And this time actually doing it RIGHT!

NICELY DONE!

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## 2fast4u-tiggy (Oct 12, 2011)

TylerO28 said:


> I'm actually very happy i didn't speak my mind on the first shots...because I'd have said something about it being tacky and ugly or something along those lines....
> Glad i didn't...that looks excellent. Very nice looking and surprisingly very professional.
> I'll go crawl back into the corner for being so negative about someone trying something. And this time actually doing it RIGHT!
> 
> ...


----------



## africak (Jan 7, 2012)

2fast4u-tiggy said:


> just got my mesh in and its finally done, now i gotta find time to mount it on.


Now lets see some pics of it mounted on the guana !


Sent from my cool phone


----------



## amgaylo (Aug 12, 2012)

Do you realize the street value of this Tigaun now?

Sent from Galaxy S3


----------



## 07maddrabbit (Jul 10, 2007)

I painted the calipers on my 2013 yesterday along with installing AWE Tuning aluminum pedals.



















Calipers are very subtle but I like the contrast against the white Tiguan.


----------



## C Jayhawker (Apr 6, 2012)

Wrapped the chrome grill stripes in "black carbon fiber" vinyl from Rvinyl...


----------



## IR3Impulse (May 15, 2008)

2011 Tiguan 4Motion SE
APR KO4 + APR Software (Stock Downpipe)
APR Boost Tap
APR Carbonio Intake Stage 1 + 2 (Uninstalled)
ADV5.1 
H&R Sport Springs


----------



## amgaylo (Aug 12, 2012)

Very nice...

Sent from Galaxy S3


----------



## HeRakLeIoN (Dec 15, 2010)




----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

I'm surprised that I havent posted up here yet...

Nothing that I did today but here's a few most recent pics of the Tiggy!


----------



## 07maddrabbit (Jul 10, 2007)

C Jayhawker said:


> Wrapped the chrome grill stripes in "black carbon fiber" vinyl from Rvinyl...


Nicely done! Was the process difficult? Did you have to take apart the entire grill?


----------



## Pineapplegti ! (Dec 17, 2008)

Drove the wife's tig to SoCal and back .. Not bad for having a huge grade .. Gotta love the 6mt


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

Scored some Zender 17" winter beater wheels for a few hunnert bux.

All we need is some snow now


----------



## africak (Jan 7, 2012)

HeRakLeIoN said:


>


Where did you acquire the head lights? Was the steering wheel plug and play? Looks great!


Sent from my cool phone


----------



## C Jayhawker (Apr 6, 2012)

07maddrabbit said:


> Nicely done! Was the process difficult? Did you have to take apart the entire grill?


Thank you! The process wasn't incredibly difficult, but it was very time consuming. If you want to do it I can explain the process in detail. It took me about 4 hours to do all 8 strips. I don't know of a way to remove the grill without taking off the bumper, so I just did it with the grill on. It took plenty of heating, tucking, and precision cutting to get it done!


----------



## BIG EYE (Aug 20, 2001)

Pineapplegti ! said:


> Drove the wife's tig to SoCal and back .. Not bad for having a huge grade .. Gotta love the 6mt



Glad to see it is "whole" again!


----------



## BIG EYE (Aug 20, 2001)

Java^Tiggy said:


> I'm surprised that I havent posted up here yet...
> 
> Nothing that I did today but here's a few most recent pics of the Tiggy!



Any details on the hitch insert? Not sure what it is for, but I like the way it looks....


----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

BIG EYE said:


> Any details on the hitch insert? Not sure what it is for, but I like the way it looks....


Its a 2" d-ring receiver essentially to attach tow rope or chain to pull something out from somewhere. Thanks, I like it too haha 

Photon Q over Tapatalk


----------



## Pineapplegti ! (Dec 17, 2008)

BIG EYE said:


> Glad to see it is "whole" again!


Thanks man.. Savannah's and flares are next .


----------



## BIG EYE (Aug 20, 2001)

Pineapplegti ! said:


> Thanks man.. Savannah's and flares are next .


Nice! Those flares are on my list as well!


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

BIG EYE said:


> Nice! Those flares are on my list as well!


Me too! Maybee we can get a mini group buy or something :


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

I want the new flares too with Savannas. But now I'm considering everyone else must want them too.so never mind lol.

Flares are a serious must though but they're 600 bucks plus for half an inch of width.kinda screwy to me

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

ZLEB said:


> Me too! Maybee we can get a mini group buy or something :


I want them too...has anyone found where to source them from? In addition if we can source these how about the euro flatter front style bumper? 

Photon Q over Tapatalk


----------



## HeRakLeIoN (Dec 15, 2010)

africak said:


> Where did you acquire the head lights? Was the steering wheel plug and play? Looks great!
> 
> 
> Sent from my cool phone


Headlights from Aliexpress. Totally plug & play. OEM quality. No warning lights or Vag-Com/Vcds coding.

http://www.aliexpress.com/store/pro...D-TEAR-EYE-AND-BI-XENON/202676_513497409.html

Steering wheel needs a new electronic module then it's totally plug & play. DSG vehicles may need another module, not this one.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VW-OEM-GOLF...t=Car_Audio_Video&vxp=mtr&hash=item45f3b3f54e

My Tiggy interior 'before & after'


----------



## africak (Jan 7, 2012)

Very nice. I see you replaced the Mac screen too!


Sent from my cool phone


----------



## africak (Jan 7, 2012)

#NAV screen


Sent from my cool phone


----------



## TheRodfather (Oct 26, 2005)

HeRakLeIoN said:


> My Tiggy interior 'before & after'


That steering wheel swap is exactly what I'm looking to do.

I will be PMing you when the time comes if you don't mind filling me in on the module and stuff


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

Java^Tiggy said:


> I want them too...has anyone found where to source them from? In addition if we can source these how about the euro flatter front style bumper?
> 
> Photon Q over Tapatalk


1stvwparts.com carries them :thumbup: Im really starting to think importing the bumper is the only option. I would love to know if the flares are interchangeable between our 28 Degree bumper and the 18 befor ordering thoughopcorn:


----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

ZLEB said:


> 1stvwparts.com carries them :thumbup: Im really starting to think importing the bumper is the only option. I would love to know if the flares are interchangeable between our 28 Degree bumper and the 18 befor ordering thoughopcorn:


Unless im not looking in the correct spot, the only flares I see on there are for the 1st gen tiguan and are not the same style as the current SEL flares..


----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

sourkraut2010 said:


> welp i got my wifes wheels mounted up and coilovers dialed in so we can take it to H2O...


HEYY looks like vortex got a nice shot of your tiguan in their feature on here:


----------



## HeRakLeIoN (Dec 15, 2010)

TheRodfather said:


> That steering wheel swap is exactly what I'm looking to do.
> 
> I will be PMing you when the time comes if you don't mind filling me in on the module and stuff


Do no hesitate to keep me posted. Whole process is very easy anyway. You just need the correct module and the new steering wheel. No vag-com coding needed. All the buttons and lights on the wheel worked well after installation.

@africak

Yeh, i changed the crap RCD510 with a RNS510 F ver. with voice control. One other reason i changed it was that it didn't support the reverse cam.


----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

*Fuse Question*

For anyone with a 2012 SE perhaps you can give me a hand...

Im having some issues with HID fogs and I want to know if other 2012 SE owners have a fuse in slot 32 under the steering wheel. If you do what is the Amp # of it. Thanks in advance


----------



## africak (Jan 7, 2012)

NAVTEQ's prices are ridiculous. Just saying...


Sent from my cool phone


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Java^Tiggy said:


> For anyone with a 2012 SE perhaps you can give me a hand...
> 
> Im having some issues with HID fogs and I want to know if other 2012 SE owners have a fuse in slot 32 under the steering wheel. If you do what is the Amp # of it. Thanks in advance


Putting hids in the fogs will probably be tough. You'll need to either wire in a relay from the battery or get canbus eliminators.i used capacitors to trick the ecu so the hids wouldn't flicker.but that was before i did legit OEM bi-xenons in my Mk5. As far as im concerned though don't put hids in your fogs that's a low level light that will literally blind on coming traffic. 

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## Big Cojones (Mar 2, 2010)

Put up my VW family. Yup we have 3 Cats.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

Put up my VW family as well:










......sort of


----------



## sixandeightstringer (Nov 21, 2004)

On Sunday, I finally got around to replacing my two foglamps, both of which have been shattered for a couple years. Yes, boring - and yes, what took me so long?


----------



## Big Cojones (Mar 2, 2010)

Michael Bee said:


> Put up my VW family as well
> 
> ......sort of



Nice Im diggin it.


----------



## Bart Cardi (Mar 24, 2010)

Traded in my rocco for my new tig yesterday evening. 










It's a 2L tdi sports and style with the 19" anthracite Savannahs. Couple of options like sunroof and bluetooth, etc.. I especially like the 19" in combo with the wider wheel arches, the completely black interior (including black ceiling), and the sunroof.. need to get the know the bluetooth option to play my iphone and change in between songs but enough time to do that :laugh: anyway, here's some pics


----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

Bart Cardi said:


> Traded in my rocco for my new tig yesterday evening.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im so jealous...not only because you can buy the roccos where you live but you have so many options for the tig too! I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## amgaylo (Aug 12, 2012)

C'Mon amendment 64 in Colorado. Oh, put on a new sticker.










Sent from Galaxy S3


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

amgaylo said:


> C'Mon amendment 64 in Colorado. Oh, put on a new sticker.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbup:


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Bart Cardi said:


> Traded in my rocco for my new tig yesterday evening.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why would you even do that to me? Seriously want that rocco so bad it hurts

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## CtTigWolf (Jan 27, 2010)

The other day I went to the "big orange" store and bought a boatload of supplies for the house we're renovating. This trip was 36 or so 2x4x8's










It was kind of amusing when I was loading up the Tiguan. 2 Employees came out to ask me if I wanted help tying the 2x4's to the roof - and they were amazed that I was able to get all of them, and the rest of the supplies inside the Tiguan AND close the hatch. We spent more time talking about the Tiguan that I did loading it up!

In the following days, we've been back there getting plenty more supplies and pulling the car trailer behind the Tiguan.


----------



## elabs75_VW (Mar 20, 2009)

Officially Stage 1 branded and attended local VW meet.
























Little out of place, guess I'm the black sheep...


----------



## TheRodfather (Oct 26, 2005)

Put on the mudguards. It's the chinese knockoffs from ebay but they fit perfectly and match material exactly. I like the way it looks


----------



## amgaylo (Aug 12, 2012)

Pics please.....

Sent from Galaxy S3


----------



## Vickroy6 (Dec 27, 2011)

Been a bout a year since my wife bought her 2011 Tiguan, so I washed, compounded, clayed, polished and waxed it for her. Looks much better. 










Want to get the APR stage 1 for her. Anyone have comments on it? This car def feels a little sluggish compared to her old Subaru Forrester XT she had. Is stage 1 enough? Or is stage 2 recommended? 
She just had her gas pedal warrantied. Thought that might have been the reason for the slight delay when you first step on the gas but it still does that even after the new pedal and wiring were installed.


----------



## Vickroy6 (Dec 27, 2011)

After the detail my wife added this decal to her Tiguan.


----------



## MissShortyJ (May 18, 2008)

Got new CREE LED bulbs for the reverse lights.


----------



## Vickroy6 (Dec 27, 2011)

HeRakLeIoN said:


>


Love the sport pedals. Have those in my Golf R. Would like to add to my wife's Tiguan. How much we're they?


----------



## Naresh (Feb 23, 2006)

MissShortyJ said:


> Got new CREE LED bulbs for the reverse lights.


Hi there MissShorty can you confirm that the bulbs you replaced where indeed the T10 design as shown in your pictures? Also which version did you use as there are 2 LED types in the picture.

I understand the whole rear bumper has to be removed to gain access to the bulbs - was this the case?


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

To get the bulbs out the little light housing has a tab that prevents the bulb holder from turning. You have to cut that down to pivot the holder out...its just a simple wedge style bulb... 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## BrownBag (May 18, 2006)

TylerO28 said:


> To get the bulbs out the little light housing has a tab that prevents the bulb holder from turning. You have to cut that down to pivot the holder out...its just a simple wedge style bulb...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD



You dont have to cut anything out. It has a plastic tab that needs to be spread open with a flat head.


----------



## Tiguaner (Sep 24, 2012)

how difficult is the rear bumper to remove?


----------



## BrownBag (May 18, 2006)

Tiguaner said:


> how difficult is the rear bumper to remove?


On the 2012 it's 6 torx screws that holds on the rear valance. I never removed the entire bumper.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Very easy to remove... 2 under and 2 in each rear wheel well and i think thats it


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Naresh (Feb 23, 2006)

BrownBag said:


> On the 2012 it's 6 torx screws that holds on the rear valance. I never removed the entire bumper.


I'm hoping the 2011 model R Line is the same.


----------



## BrownBag (May 18, 2006)

Naresh said:


> I'm hoping the 2011 model R Line is the same.


I will look on ETKA later today when I get to work.


----------



## Naresh (Feb 23, 2006)

BrownBag said:


> I will look on ETKA later today when I get to work.


Thanks. It will be too big a job otherwise to remove the entire bumper just to fit some bulbs.


----------



## echomatics (Oct 19, 2012)

Naresh said:


> Thanks. It will be too big a job otherwise to remove the entire bumper just to fit some bulbs.


Just thinking the same thing myself


----------



## BIG EYE (Aug 20, 2001)

New fog bulbs and headlight switch


----------



## BrownBag (May 18, 2006)

Naresh said:


> Thanks. It will be too big a job otherwise to remove the entire bumper just to fit some bulbs.


ETKA isnt showing me. PM your vin # and I will try to run it on ELSA Web and see how to remove the rear valance.


----------



## BrownBag (May 18, 2006)

BIG EYE said:


> New fog bulbs and headlight switch


:thumbup:


----------



## echomatics (Oct 19, 2012)

One of the first things I always like to do is add some LED licence plat lights. I came from the KDM world and have purchased from a group in Korea called exLED many time before with great results. Was happy to see they had some LED lights for the 2012 Tiguan that give no warnings.

http://www.exledshop.com/exled-cust...s-for-2012-new-audi-2012-volkswagen-copy.html

Here is the packaging:









Installed:


----------



## BrownBag (May 18, 2006)

So no light out on the dash then?


----------



## echomatics (Oct 19, 2012)

BrownBag said:


> So no light out on the dash then?


Correct


----------



## BrownBag (May 18, 2006)

echomatics said:


> Correct


Thats good to know :thumbup:


----------



## echomatics (Oct 19, 2012)

Yeah was happy to see that myself  Holding my breath when putting the key in the ignition.


----------



## BrownBag (May 18, 2006)

echomatics said:


> Yeah was happy to see that myself  Holding my breath when putting the key in the ignition.



I bought these for my girlfriends tiguan.

http://www.ecstuning.com/Search/Ziza/ES252848/


It throw the light out on the dash. Its getting annyoing. Might have to buy her the ones you posted. Put the Ziza ones in my audi.


----------



## echomatics (Oct 19, 2012)

Says they have "built in resistors". Wonder why they show the light out? Well either way the exLED are half the price.


----------



## BrownBag (May 18, 2006)

echomatics said:


> Says they have "built in resistors". Wonder why they show the light out? Well either way the exLED are half the price.


Not sure why they do. They dont throw a light out on my Audi. But I will look into the exLED ones :thumbup:


----------



## Naresh (Feb 23, 2006)

VW electrics are very sensitive and I have found from experience that all models from 2011 onwards are very susceptible to dash errors when using LED's for sidelights or licence plate lights.

But if you have VCDS or have access to it you can switch off the monitoring for the licence plates and then fit any LED you like. :thumbup:


----------



## Yo_Delprad (Oct 26, 2007)

Naresh said:


> But if you have VCDS or have access to it you can switch off the monitoring for the licence plates and then fit any LED you like. :thumbup:


 More information about this


----------



## BrownBag (May 18, 2006)

Yo_Delprad said:


> More information about this


:thumbup:


----------



## myglimk2 (Oct 15, 2006)

Took delivery of two Tiguans tonight!


----------



## Naresh (Feb 23, 2006)

Yo_Delprad said:


> More information about this


Here you go.......

Just disable the control from VCDS. Module 09 BCM, just untick bit 6 and then fit whichever LED's you like. No more license plate bulb out warnings. Ever!


----------



## amgaylo (Aug 12, 2012)

*VCDS*

Happened yesterday, but Halloween took priority over posting..

Stopped by Avalon Motorsports in Denver to have some VCDS modifications done. Had the DRLs dropped to the fog lights, disabling of the license plate monitor, the usual seat-belt chime hush, and the comfort operations for the windows enabled. AM was a very nice facility and the guys were very helpful. A very good day....


----------



## echomatics (Oct 19, 2012)

Naresh said:


> Here you go.......
> 
> Just disable the control from VCDS. Module 09 BCM, just untick bit 6 and then fit whichever LED's you like. No more license plate bulb out warnings. Ever!


Thanks a million!


----------



## BrownBag (May 18, 2006)

Naresh said:


> Here you go.......
> 
> Just disable the control from VCDS. Module 09 BCM, just untick bit 6 and then fit whichever LED's you like. No more license plate bulb out warnings. Ever!


:thumbup:


I will have to try this. I need to barrow the cable from a friend.


----------



## echomatics (Oct 19, 2012)

BrownBag said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> 
> I will have to try this. I need to barrow the cable from a friend.


All new to this. What do I need to access the VCDS?


----------



## BrownBag (May 18, 2006)

echomatics said:


> All new to this. What do I need to access the VCDS?


Need to download the Ross Tech software 1st from the web site. Its free. 

http://www.ross-tech.com/vcds/download/


Also you need a Vagcom cord.


----------



## echomatics (Oct 19, 2012)

BrownBag said:


> Need to download the Ross Tech software 1st from the web site. Its free.
> 
> http://www.ross-tech.com/vcds/download/
> 
> ...


Thanks! Would this work?
http://www.amazon.com/OBD2-Diagnostic-Cable-KKL409-1-VAG-COM/dp/B002WIN8VQ?tag=5336118835-20


----------



## BrownBag (May 18, 2006)

echomatics said:


> Thanks! Would this work?
> http://www.amazon.com/OBD2-Diagnostic-Cable-KKL409-1-VAG-COM/dp/B002WIN8VQ?tag=5336118835-20


Honestly I dont know. I do know some of the aftermarket cables wont work.


----------



## gilesrulz (Nov 2, 2006)

echomatics said:


> Thanks! Would this work?
> http://www.amazon.com/OBD2-Diagnostic-Cable-KKL409-1-VAG-COM/dp/B002WIN8VQ?tag=5336118835-20



No. You can see right in the reviews that it won't work. 

You have to buy the cable from them. And you should. They're a good company that supports this forum, and gives free support/tech advice for their product.


----------



## echomatics (Oct 19, 2012)

gilesrulz said:


> No. You can see right in the reviews that it won't work.
> 
> You have to buy the cable from them. And you should. They're a good company that supports this forum, and gives free support/tech advice for their product.


Will do thanks!


----------



## gilesrulz (Nov 2, 2006)

I guess I should say that I meant you need their cable, not that you have to buy it from them. I believe that there are some resellers that sell their cable. The point is, it acts as a dongle for the software, so to get full use of the software, you'll need their cable.

The Micro-CAN is the one you want, unless you have an older car or an Audi also.

One of the nice things is that Dana, who works there, actually owns a Tiguan, so they can sort of poke around, and try things out if you have questions.


----------



## BrownBag (May 18, 2006)

Naresh said:


> Here you go.......
> 
> Just disable the control from VCDS. Module 09 BCM, just untick bit 6 and then fit whichever LED's you like. No more license plate bulb out warnings. Ever!


Had my friend come over tonight with his cable. It dosent work on 2012 :thumbdown: Im still getting the bulb out light on the dash. Think im just going to order some new LED bulbs.


----------



## Tiguaner (Sep 24, 2012)

MissShortyJ said:


> Got new CREE LED bulbs for the reverse lights.


anyone have a link for where to order these from? preferably for Canada?


----------



## africak (Jan 7, 2012)

gilesrulz said:


> I guess I should say that I meant you need their cable, not that you have to buy it from them. I believe that there are some resellers that sell their cable. The point is, it acts as a dongle for the software, so to get full use of the software, you'll need their cable.
> 
> The Micro-CAN is the one you want, unless you have an older car or an Audi also.
> 
> One of the nice things is that Dana, who works there, actually owns a Tiguan, so they can sort of poke around, and try things out if you have questions.


So, according to the website, were talking about $250 for the cable?
Sounds good compared to visiting a dealerships or tuning shop to have your car modded or lights reset. 


Sent from my cool phone


----------



## BrownBag (May 18, 2006)

Tiguaner said:


> anyone have a link for where to order these from? preferably for Canada?


We bought these. Im not sure about shipping to Canada. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Super-Brigh...pt=Motors_Car_Truck_Parts_Accessories&vxp=mtr


----------



## Pineapplegti ! (Dec 17, 2008)

I took pics of it


----------



## myglimk2 (Oct 15, 2006)

Anyone in Connecticut who can turn off my DRL's (2010)? Could pay ya in cash or beer of your choice. 

EDIT: Took some pics.


----------



## Naresh (Feb 23, 2006)

Is that Pepper grey?


----------



## myglimk2 (Oct 15, 2006)

Yah it's pepper grey.


----------



## Naresh (Feb 23, 2006)

myglimk2 said:


> Yah it's pepper grey.


Nice colour, I have my bumper centre painted that colour.


----------



## myglimk2 (Oct 15, 2006)

I really wanted a white one, but my next choice was the pepper grey. It was the only one they had at the time.


----------



## BrownBag (May 18, 2006)

Found some headlights for the 1st body style Tiguan. They look like the new body style LED headlights. 


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fit-VOLKSWA...pt=Motors_Car_Truck_Parts_Accessories&vxp=mtr


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

I spun third gear today on my way home from work:laugh: because its snowing











Also im running low on fuel and there hasn't been any gas around higher then 87 octane for a week now and there's no way im going to wait on line for a few hours to get sh*tty gas hopefully it warms up im gonna have to start riding my bike in a few days at this rate.:banghead:


----------



## amgaylo (Aug 12, 2012)

Nice Tig....

Sent from Galaxy S3


----------



## Naresh (Feb 23, 2006)

BrownBag said:


> Found some headlights for the 1st body style Tiguan. They look like the new body style LED headlights.
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fit-VOLKSWA...pt=Motors_Car_Truck_Parts_Accessories&vxp=mtr


That may or may not fit you car as I enquired a while ago. As you can see in the pictures they have the curved outer bottom edge profile but they are fitted to a car with a 2012 style front grill. That design front is seen in Asia. I know someone on another site who installed them only to find part of it damaged, due to poor manufacturing. There is also no guarantee they will work with an approved VW autolevelling system (in fact I'm certain it won't be compatible) so would fail any official road test too.

I ended up going for OEM VW Bixenon headlamps on mine and will fit DRL's in the lower bumper when I find a suitable set.


----------



## BrownBag (May 18, 2006)

Naresh said:


> I ended up going for OEM VW Bixenon headlamps on mine and will fit DRL's in the lower bumper when I find a suitable set.


Im not buying them. Im going to go OEM Bi xenon. I just need to start looking into everything I need.


----------



## myglimk2 (Oct 15, 2006)

Got the *tint* done today. 35% on both front doors, 20% on all the rear glass.


----------



## africak (Jan 7, 2012)

Hahaha ... "tints". I remember the conversation string about that one.


Sent from my cool phone


----------



## 07maddrabbit (Jul 10, 2007)

africak said:


> Hahaha ... "tints". I remember the conversation string about that one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my cool phone


Never fails!! Tint not TINTS!! :banghead:


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

07maddrabbit said:


> Never fails!! Tint not TINTS!! :banghead:


God [email protected] thank you! Pet peeve i suppose


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## ENG (Sep 30, 2012)

Tint looks good though:thumbup: may have to do the same to my pepper grey.


----------



## myglimk2 (Oct 15, 2006)

Fixed it for you savages! :facepalm:

Also, removed the badges last night. :thumbup:
Still contemplating about painting the rear VW badge and the front grill.


----------



## Parkerjon (May 8, 2011)

*Unitronic Stage 1+ on my 2011 FWD 6 SP Tiggy (last Wednesday)*

After getting the APR in July and not being too impressed with it (had it removed before the 30 days) I waited for Unitronic to get their jig jiving. Quite an apparatus to connect pins on the ECU PCB such that the write protection schemes on the board could be avoided. The Transformer Porsche is an optional tweak.










I do computers for a living and I got a little anxious when the ECU was powered up with three little pins prodding the PCB. The jig allows for absolute certainty that the pins don't slip during the procedure.

Initial reaction is the same as with the APR: this isn't as fun as my wife's A3 (also with an UNI Stage 1+ tune). Since I now know that it is as good as it is going to get without physical mods to the engine I can say that it is offers a little more ummppphh when going at 110 KM/h in 6th gear - without having to shift down (compared to APR) - and slightly more fun overall than the APR. I guess the 10% added weight over the A3 has an impact. I need to lose some weight and get lighter rims (summers are the GTI Detroit). The A3 UNI Stage 1+ works well with the Shell 91 octane - though the next Tiguan tank will be Petrocan 94 octane - as the UNI program is adaptive to the octane in the fuel. I'll report back if it makes much of a difference.

Mods so far: 
H&R lowering springs
20mm spacers all round


----------



## gabster (Jan 10, 2011)

HeRakLeIoN said:


>


Headlight info? pls i like :thumbup:


----------



## gilesrulz (Nov 2, 2006)

gabster said:


> Headlight info? pls i like :thumbup:


These are just the OEM xenon lights '12 and up.


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

^ the ones pictured are depo headlights for the 08-11 models


----------



## 84cabbydroptop (Aug 6, 2003)

today installed neuspeed hi-flo turbo discharge pipe, forge blow off valve, custom satin black dipstick, custom alternator cover, and audi oil cap. tomorrow tackling full carbonio intake. waiting for my new south boost gauge to come.


----------



## echomatics (Oct 19, 2012)

84cabbydroptop said:


> today installed neuspeed hi-flo turbo discharge pipe, forge blow off valve, custom satin black dipstick, custom alternator cover, and audi oil cap. tomorrow tackling full carbonio intake. waiting for my new south boost gauge to come.


Pic's or it never happened! 
Love to get your feedback on the Hi-Flo turbo discharge pipe.


----------



## 84cabbydroptop (Aug 6, 2003)

echomatics said:


> Pic's or it never happened!
> Love to get your feedback on the Hi-Flo turbo discharge pipe.


im always lazy with pics. lol had the pipe on my 09 gli, makes a world of difference especially if you are tuned. opens up the air flow from that crappy pancake and reduces lag. easy to install as well.


----------



## echomatics (Oct 19, 2012)

84cabbydroptop said:


> im always lazy with pics. lol had the pipe on my 09 gli, makes a world of difference especially if you are tuned. opens up the air flow from that crappy pancake and reduces lag. easy to install as well.


Good to know. Can't wait to save up the funds to start my modding.


----------



## mattfromgv (Mar 27, 2009)

*i installed by ABT Grill.*

























The other day I removed my muffler and added a Magnaflow Dual Tip.


----------



## myglimk2 (Oct 15, 2006)

mattfromgv said:


> The other day I removed my muffler and added a Magnaflow Dual Tip.


Was thinking about this earlier. How's it sound?


----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

mattfromgv said:


> The other day I removed my muffler and added a Magnaflow Dual Tip.


What grill is that and also interested in the sound... 


Photon Q over Tapatalk


----------



## mattfromgv (Mar 27, 2009)

*clip*






if this doesn't work, search youtube for 'Tiguan Magnaflow'


----------



## mattfromgv (Mar 27, 2009)

*ABT Sportline out of Germany.*


----------



## echomatics (Oct 19, 2012)

myglimk2 said:


> Was thinking about this earlier. How's it sound?


Would also like to know. More about drone at lower RPM's or highway driving.


----------



## myglimk2 (Oct 15, 2006)

echomatics said:


> Would also like to know. *More about drone at lower RPM's or highway driving*.


+1


----------



## mattfromgv (Mar 27, 2009)

*Sound*

I can get a little drone at around 1800 RPM depending on the situation. Highway cruising is not that different from stock. Heavy acceleration at around 4000 just sounds like a whole lot of hot air blasting out the back if that makes any sense. Downshifts into stops are pretty aggressive. The first day I drove it, a guy in a Cayenne hollered, 'Sweet Motor' so that seemed positive.


----------



## amgaylo (Aug 12, 2012)

Plasti dip to the rescue....


















Sent from Galaxy S3


----------



## africak (Jan 7, 2012)

amgaylo said:


> Plasti dip to the rescue....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Show us the after pics please! 


Sent from my cool phone


----------



## BIG EYE (Aug 20, 2001)

africak said:


> Show us the after pics please!
> 
> 
> Sent from my cool phone


x2!!


----------



## amgaylo (Aug 12, 2012)

I would love to. Turned out awesome save for the fact that my wife pulled the wrong direction and one side came loose. Sadly, I am going to wait until apring and do it again. It is a nice touch...

Sent from Galaxy S3


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Led license plate lights (full housing replacements ftw) pics to come and new led reverse lights. Plus i finally got my puddle light Retrofit on my Mk5 done!









Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## Tiguaner (Sep 24, 2012)

Installed factory load bars


----------



## echomatics (Oct 19, 2012)

Tiguaner said:


> Installed factory load bars


Sweet! Looks nice


----------



## Tiguaner (Sep 24, 2012)

tried to replace the rear courtesy lights with these http://www.ebay.ca/itm/110954252304. Unfortunately, they were way too bright, so now I will try to use them to replace the wing mirror puddle lights


----------



## Black Tiguan (May 31, 2012)

I just bought and installed new Audi replica rims and tires for winter (18" OEM size replacing my summer 19" savannah wheels)

Honestly, I didn't like the rims at all at first but they are kinda "OK" when I installed the VW center caps.


----------



## Naresh (Feb 23, 2006)

Black Tiguan said:


> I just bought and installed new Audi replica rims and tires for winter (18" OEM size replacing my summer 19" savannah wheels)
> 
> Honestly, I didn't like the rims at all at first but they are kinda "OK" when I installed the VW center caps.


Hi there any links for where you got the centre caps from because they look nice and flush with the wheel. The ones I have on my replica wheels aren't as flush.


----------



## Black Tiguan (May 31, 2012)

Naresh said:


> Hi there any links for where you got the centre caps from because they look nice and flush with the wheel. The ones I have on my replica wheels aren't as flush.


These are high quality aluminum 3D stickers. Instead of replacing the caps, you just stick them on the current ones. Mine were a perfect fit.

Here is where I bought them from http://r.ebay.com/pGCEtr. Make sure of the measurements (60mm).


----------



## myglimk2 (Oct 15, 2006)

- Plasti-dip the rear VW badge.
- Installed OEM hitch. (Thanks Java Tiggy!)
- Installed Thule roof racks. 

:thumbup:

Still looking for someone local in CT to turn off my DRL's. Cash, beer, or ammo (if your of age for the last two, of course!) for your service.


----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

myglimk2 said:


> - Plasti-dip the rear VW badge.
> - Installed OEM hitch. (Thanks Java Tiggy!)
> - Installed Thule roof racks.
> 
> ...


No problem man! glad it worked out!, Its a shame your not closer as I have the cable and software to help you out. Unless you wanna make a trip to LI for any reason


----------



## myglimk2 (Oct 15, 2006)

I just may have to make that trip!


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

amgaylo said:


>


why does your rack say rack attack?


----------



## BIG EYE (Aug 20, 2001)

johnnyR32 said:


> why does your rack say rack attack?



I was wondering the same thing........


----------



## Tiguaner (Sep 24, 2012)

myglimk2 said:


> - Plasti-dip the rear VW badge.
> - Installed OEM hitch. (Thanks Java Tiggy!)
> - Installed Thule roof racks.
> 
> ...


Pics?


----------



## myglimk2 (Oct 15, 2006)

I'll grab some pics later today after the car wash.


----------



## myglimk2 (Oct 15, 2006)

Sorry for the crappy phone pics. 

EDIT to upload better pics:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

BIG EYE said:


> I was wondering the same thing........


 I kinda got scared that mine said it too but thankfully it doesn't. Maybe it's a sticker that he put on before he plast-dipped the rails.


----------



## BIG EYE (Aug 20, 2001)

johnnyR32 said:


> I kinda got scared that mine said it too but thankfully it doesn't. Maybe it's a sticker that he put on before he plast-dipped the rails.


 
Same here...I saw that, then walked out to my car immediately to check......thankfully mine doesn't either.


----------



## myglimk2 (Oct 15, 2006)

Just put on a Thule 9025 Apex 4 Bike hitch rack. Only on to see fitment. Also, picking up a Thule 690XT MOAB basket with the Thule 691XT basket extension next week. :thumbup: 

Sorry for the really crap pics. It's dark and all I had was my iphone.


----------



## myglimk2 (Oct 15, 2006)

Got my basket sooner than expected.


----------



## myglimk2 (Oct 15, 2006)

Big thanks to "vwhipster" and "Custom158"! :beer: 

Got the DRL's disabled, along with being able to have the high beams and fogs on at the same time. Also, he enabled global opening and closing with the remote. 

Thanks again guys!!


----------



## echomatics (Oct 19, 2012)

Put the 19" summer tires away and installed my new OEM Wheels with some General Winters.


----------



## Yo_Delprad (Oct 26, 2007)

What steelies are those?


----------



## amgaylo (Aug 12, 2012)

How would you not see that on your own car?

Sent from me


----------



## Tiggz (Dec 2, 2012)

*Traded up*

Traded my white 2009 trendline yesterday for a 2013 night blue metallic comfortline. Amazed how well the 2009 held its value. Really liking the comfortline! Had no interest in any other vehicle other than the tiguan, but always wanted the bluetooth, iphone connector, sunroof, multi function display, sound upgrade, and seats other than cloth. One simple trim upgrade and I now have all this and more! The blue wasnt my first choice (3rd actually) but red and grey werent available. The metallic is nice just would've liked a little more contrast with paint and black trim, roofrails, etc. IMO any readers thinking of the blue, consider the trims or options with a little chrome for the contrast.


----------



## echomatics (Oct 19, 2012)

Yo_Delprad said:


> What steelies are those?


 They are the "official OEM" winter steelies for the Tiguan. Got them at the local VW dealership.


----------



## OllieLily (Sep 17, 2012)

Ok, well maybe not today. But in the last week. Got my Yakima rack on top of my OEM rails, disabled the DRLs, window/sunroof from key fob, euro switch, LED city and plate lights, 9W7,some window tint and a quick wash after driving to HS Tuning last night for an APR tune.


----------



## echomatics (Oct 19, 2012)

OllieLily said:


> Ok, well maybe not today. But in the last week. Got my Yakima rack on top of my OEM rails, disabled the DRLs, window/sunroof from key fob, euro switch, LED city and plate lights, 9W7,some window tint and a quick wash after driving to HS Tuning last night for an APR tune.


 Dam thats a great list! Well done


----------



## Tiguaner (Sep 24, 2012)

echomatics said:


> They are the "official OEM" winter steelies for the Tiguan. Got them at the local VW dealership.


 How much?


----------



## BrownBag (May 18, 2006)

echomatics said:


> They are the "official OEM" winter steelies for the Tiguan. Got them at the local VW dealership.


 It might be canada only. I always check for snow wheels and tire packages from vw at work. They havent listed anything like those wheels.


----------



## A1an (Mar 22, 2007)

Purchased an extended warranty for the Tiguan. yay.


----------



## OllieLily (Sep 17, 2012)

A1an said:


> Purchased an extended warranty for the Tiguan. yay.


 Through?


----------



## Bsaint (Mar 26, 2008)

BIG EYE said:


> Cleaned it up and snapped a couple pics. The springs settled quite a bit from when I initially installed them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 What are these wheels, I love the clean look of them. 

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

I believe they are rotiform cast wheels?

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Bsaint said:


> What are these wheels, I love the clean look of them.
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup:


 Rotiform SNA


----------



## Bsaint (Mar 26, 2008)

johnnyR32 said:


> Rotiform SNA


 They look really good on the tiguan. 

hmmm decisions, decisions. 

Has anyone put OEM Audi R8 Wheels on the Tiguan? If not I can always photoshop it, but was just curious.


----------



## BIG EYE (Aug 20, 2001)

Bsaint said:


> What are these wheels, I love the clean look of them.
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup:





TylerO28 said:


> I believe they are rotiform cast wheels?
> 
> Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!





johnnyR32 said:


> Rotiform SNA


 
^^^^ Rotiform SNA Cast wheels 



Bsaint said:


> They look really good on the tiguan.


 Thank you!


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

Installed a thule cargo box, i have mixed feelings about it....


----------



## A1an (Mar 22, 2007)

OllieLily said:


> Through?


 Century Warranty Services...purchased the policy through Costco.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

ZLEB said:


> Installed a thule cargo box, i have mixed feelings about it....


 I think its because your tig doesn't have factory roof rails. That's why it looks odd. Might i suggest you get OEM rails, powder Coat them black and then you're all set

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## Yo_Delprad (Oct 26, 2007)

Don't OEM rail get mounted through the roof?


----------



## vwhipster (Apr 20, 2012)

ZLEB said:


> Installed a thule cargo box, i have mixed feelings about it....


 I think it looks pretty good :thumbup:


----------



## fenny (Jan 26, 2011)

^ Wheel specs? I know they're interlagos but what's the ET? width?


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

TylerO28 said:


> I think its because your tig doesn't have factory roof rails. That's why it looks odd. Might i suggest you get OEM rails, powder Coat them black and then you're all set
> 
> 
> Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


 If i had the factory rails i would still need the base carrier, but i do think that color matching the rails would look awesome. 



Yo_Delprad said:


> Don't OEM rail get mounted through the roof?


 I'm pretty sure they do. 



vwhipster said:


> I think it looks pretty good :thumbup:


 Thanks man 



fenny said:


> ^ Wheel specs? I know they're interlagos but what's the ET? width?


 Alzor 621 19x8 et45 with 18mm spacers


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

The OEM Rack? 
Yeah you'd have to drill to install it, bit it could easily be done... 
It'd at least be out of the door frames though Vs your setup. It would lift if up off the top... I say you go for it.
Still want your savannah wheels lol

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## echomatics (Oct 19, 2012)

Smoked the front reflectors



















Used Lamin-X for the side marker's. Have yellow Lamin-X for the fog's and will install later this week.


----------



## Black Tiguan (May 31, 2012)

ZLEB said:


> Installed a thule cargo box, i have mixed feelings about it....


Please don't get me wrong but I swear for a minute I thought your car is a Golf with a Tiguan's frontend...


----------



## amgaylo (Aug 12, 2012)

It's the stateside GOLF PLUS (insert deutsche accent)

Sent from Galaxy S3


----------



## echomatics (Oct 19, 2012)

Put on the Yellow Fog-light film cover. Thought I would share with you what it looks like. Yellow output is great just for a film. Wonder if putting in yellow lights will improve it much?


----------



## Yo_Delprad (Oct 26, 2007)

echomatics said:


> Put on the Yellow Fog-light film cover. Thought I would share with you what it looks like. Yellow output is great just for a film. Wonder if putting in yellow lights will improve it much?


Could you do me a HUGE favor if its not too much to ask with could you take a picture of the fog assembly mounted to the bumper with the fog grilles removed. And if possible take an assembly off and snap a picture of the assembly I want to add fogs to my 2012 and everything I have seen points that they use the same assembly and everything as the earlier body style but I want to be sure before I buy the ECS kit this would be a HUGE help


----------



## Bsaint (Mar 26, 2008)

Blacked out my front and back reflectors, and did LED parking Lamps.


----------



## Big Cojones (Mar 2, 2010)

Test fit my Roof cargo box. Its a Thule spirit 1600. Good fit


----------



## echomatics (Oct 19, 2012)

Big Cojones said:


> Test fit my Roof cargo box. Its a Thule spirit 1600. Good fit


Looks great! Following your thread on this


----------



## Big Cojones (Mar 2, 2010)

Thanks I am just getting ready for my drive from Fl to NY. I figure as I buy new products for the wifes Tig I will write a little about it.


----------



## echomatics (Oct 19, 2012)

After many hours of research, reading of peoples feedback I went to my local APR tune shop (RPI) and got the Stage 1 APR tune. Also thought since APR has such a good sale going on I would also get the Carbonio intake installed. WOW the stage 1 and Carbonio really wake this car up :laugh: I am blown away at the amount of power with just a simple tune. Also find it fixed a lot of the issues I was having when in D mode. The intake is nice and not overly loud like some I have had in the past on other cars. Next is the DP, boost gauge and I like to think that's it, but we all know that's not true


----------



## gima (Nov 6, 2004)

:thumbup:

reading this thread gives me tiguan envy :laugh:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

*FV-QR*

bought it and installed an RNS-510 


Untitled by vwdork, on Flickr

Untitled by vwdork, on Flickr

Untitled by vwdork, on Flickr


----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

johnnyR32 said:


> bought it and installed an RNS-510
> 
> 
> Untitled by vwdork, on Flickr
> ...


Nice how do you like it compared to the 315

Photon Q over Tapatalk


----------



## BrownBag (May 18, 2006)

Anyone seen this auto headlight sensor?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VW-AUTO-HEA...pt=Motors_Car_Truck_Parts_Accessories&vxp=mtr


----------



## jklepadlo50 (Dec 26, 2012)

beetleboy023 said:


> work in progress, with lots more to come.


What kind of rims are those? They are soooo clean!


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

BrownBag said:


> Anyone seen this auto headlight sensor?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/VW-AUTO-HEA...pt=Motors_Car_Truck_Parts_Accessories&vxp=mtr


few guys in the mk6 forum have used that. mixed reviews.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Java^Tiggy said:


> Nice how do you like it compared to the 315
> 
> Photon Q over Tapatalk


never lived with a 315. I had a 510 in my 2010 GTI and when I bought my Golf R I bought the newer version and swapped out the 315 in that. Took the 510 that I had for my R to the Tiguan so it's all I know. I like the larger screen but thats all I can really compare.


----------



## Tiguaner (Sep 24, 2012)

Replaced map lights and trunk light with white LEDs. Waiting for more to come in to replace footwell and rear courtesy lights.


----------



## veedub64 (Jul 29, 2010)

Received my ver F ignition coils and my new oil filler gasket and cap. Blind spots mirrors are on the way thanks to Ted.


----------



## elabs75_VW (Mar 20, 2009)

veedub64 said:


> Received my ver F ignition coils and my new oil filler gasket and cap. Blind spots mirrors are on the way thanks to Ted.


ahhh one step ahead of me, was planning to get the mirrors.


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

veedub64 said:


> Received my ver F ignition coils and my new oil filler gasket and cap. Blind spots mirrors are on the way thanks to Ted.


Nice:thumbup: i picked up some r8 ignition coils last week but am having a touch time getting the harness removed i can get 3 coils un-clipped but cylinder number two feels like its going to snap. Any suggestions?


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

ZLEB said:


> Nice:thumbup: i picked up some r8 ignition coils last week but am having a touch time getting the harness removed i can get 3 coils un-clipped but cylinder number two feels like its going to snap. Any suggestions?


are you using any tools to unclip them? a small flathead will usually release it and let the connector slide off.


----------



## veedub64 (Jul 29, 2010)

ZLEB said:


> Nice:thumbup: i picked up some r8 ignition coils last week but am having a touch time getting the harness removed i can get 3 coils un-clipped but cylinder number two feels like its going to snap. Any suggestions?


When I changed out my plugs a few weeks ago I just used a flathead to unclip all four. Then I used the flathead to slide it up under the coil in the front and slowly lifted up. Didn't have any issues at all. Have you tried squeezing the sides of the clip as you pull it away?


----------



## veedub64 (Jul 29, 2010)

elabs75_VW said:


> ahhh one step ahead of me, was planning to get the mirrors.


I'm glad I sent him payment when I did then


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

veedub64 said:


> When I changed out my plugs a few weeks ago I just used a flathead to unclip all four. Then I used the flathead to slide it up under the coil in the front and slowly lifted up. Didn't have any issues at all. Have you tried squeezing the sides of the clip as you pull it away?


 I didn't squeeze the sides that's probably my issue. I'm gonna give it another try this afternoon.


----------



## Tiguaner (Sep 24, 2012)

Which blind spot mirrors did you get?


----------



## veedub64 (Jul 29, 2010)

Tiguaner said:


> Which blind spot mirrors did you get?



There is really only one type of blind spot mirror, just sold by different companies.


----------



## veedub64 (Jul 29, 2010)

Got my upgraded strut mounts for the Tiguan in today (http://uspmotorsports.com/product_info.php?cPath=26_588_661&products_id=1683)


----------



## echomatics (Oct 19, 2012)

veedub64 said:


> Got my upgraded strut mounts in today (http://uspmotorsports.com/product_info.php?cPath=26_588_661&products_id=1683)


Where you having issues with the OEM ones?


----------



## veedub64 (Jul 29, 2010)

echomatics said:


> Where you having issues with the OEM ones?


With my coil overs slammed down I would get the creaking at slow speeds like an old wooden boat so I got these to put in which will eliminate most if not all of the noise. A lot of people with the same creaking noise with coilovers got these and it resolved there problem. I ordered them a while back when they where running a sale.


----------



## echomatics (Oct 19, 2012)

veedub64 said:


> With my coil overs slammed down I would get the creaking at slow speeds like an old wooden boat so I got these to put in which will eliminate most if not all of the noise. A lot of people with the same creaking noise with coilovers got these and it resolved there problem. I ordered them a while back when they where running a sale.


Ohh I see that makes complete scene. Good to know since I am also looking to put some coilovers on my Tig. I'll make sure to pick this up at the same time


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

From 19x9:










To winter bagels:


----------



## john999boy (Dec 24, 2012)

Preppy said:


> From 19x9:


 Seeing how well the tyres are gripping to the ceiling reminded me of this old UK advert which was also to do with adhesion!


----------



## echomatics (Oct 19, 2012)

Got my vinyl wrap done on the front grill. Went with a gloss black vinyl look. Also got 3rd brake light and two reflectors vinyl tinted. Doing the back taillights in two weeks and will post pic's once its all complete.


----------



## David9962000 (Feb 2, 2011)

@preppy Do you notice a change in shifting and fuel consumption with the smaller wheels?


----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

echomatics said:


> Got my vinyl wrap done on the front grill. Went with a gloss black vinyl look. Also got 3rd brake light and two reflectors vinyl tinted. Doing the back taillights in two weeks and will post pic's once its all complete.


That came out really nice I've been considering doing the same but with cf vinyl

Photon Q over Tapatalk


----------



## Naresh (Feb 23, 2006)

Bsaint said:


> Blacked out my front and back reflectors, and did LED parking Lamps.


Hi have you got a link for the LED's you used and do they cause any bulb out warnings?


----------



## Naresh (Feb 23, 2006)

echomatics said:


> Got my vinyl wrap done on the front grill. Went with a gloss black vinyl look. Also got 3rd brake light and two reflectors vinyl tinted. Doing the back taillights in two weeks and will post pic's once its all complete.


That looks so good I think your should have just had it painted professionally gloss black. Much better than the chrome look. Maybe get your badge done too? That would really finish it off nicely. :thumbup:


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

David9962000 said:


> @preppy Do you notice a change in shifting and fuel consumption with the smaller wheels?


Small change in fuel consumption... nothing that noticeable (but mostly because the car sees highway driving).

Acceleration is more responsive, as is braking.


----------



## echomatics (Oct 19, 2012)

> That came out really nice I've been considering doing the same but with cf vinyl


Thanks! I am sure the CF vinyl would come out nice as well.



> That looks so good I think your should have just had it painted professionally gloss black. Much better than the chrome look. Maybe get your badge done too? That would really finish it off nicely.


Thanks! Thought it turned out real nice as well. Did go with vinyl cause its quick, no need to remove the front end and when I sell the car in 4-5 years it can come off if the new owner/dealer does not like it. As for the front emblem they have gloss black ones but think I like the chrome with the black. See so many people with all black front ends on VW's. But you never know as its only $25 bucks for a new gloss black emblem, might be worth buying just to test.


----------



## Tiguaner (Sep 24, 2012)

Continuing with LED upgrades, I replaced the rear courtesy lights and the license plate lights. Latter required a coding change through vcds to get rid of the warning light on the dash. 

Now waiting for bulbs for footwells and vanities to come in.


----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

echomatics said:


> Thanks! I am sure the CF vinyl would come out nice as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! Thought it turned out real nice as well. Did go with vinyl cause its quick, no need to remove the front end and when I sell the car in 4-5 years it can come off if the new owner/dealer does not like it. As for the front emblem they have gloss black ones but think I like the chrome with the black. See so many people with all black front ends on VW's. But you never know as its only $25 bucks for a new gloss black emblem, might be worth buying just to test.


as far as i know, you can't "remove" the emblem on gen2 tiguans without getting to the backside of the grill. The older ones just twisted off but i don't think ours do, or at least i haven't figured out how to yet haha


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

john999boy said:


> Seeing how well the tyres are gripping to the ceiling reminded me of this old UK advert which was also to do with adhesion!


It's funny, running safari at home, there was no indication that the pic was upside down.
It wasn't until I got into the office this morning on my PC running chrome that I noticed it.

Fixed


----------



## echomatics (Oct 19, 2012)

> as far as i know, you can't "remove" the emblem on gen2 tiguans without getting to the backside of the grill. The older ones just twisted off but i don't think ours do, or at least i haven't figured out how to yet haha


I was hoping that was not the case. Could not find any DIY online for the 2012+ :banghead:


----------



## BrownBag (May 18, 2006)

Scored some OEM base bars for the girlfriends tiguan off of craigslist. $130 were only used a few times.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

BrownBag said:


> Scored some OEM base bars for the girlfriends tiguan off of craigslist. $130 were only used a few times.


Nice.

What do these go for new?


----------



## Bsaint (Mar 26, 2008)

Naresh said:


> Hi have you got a link for the LED's you used and do they cause any bulb out warnings?


Unfortunately because the bulb used is a (2825) its so small it is almost impossible to find one with a resistor built in. You can wire one in each housing/bulb to get no warning. But it was far too much work. I simply will just put the stock ones back in when I go to the dealer.

Here is one with the resistor built in, http://www.ebay.com/itm/2x-T10-193-...Parts_Accessories&hash=item5ae9bf2d43&vxp=mtr

But actually installing them might be hard because the bulb simply just plugs into a long plastic socket.


----------



## BrownBag (May 18, 2006)

Preppy said:


> Nice.
> 
> What do these go for new?


List is $293 my cost would have been $246 with tax. I work for Vw parts.


----------



## bailey611 (Mar 26, 2010)

Bsaint said:


> Unfortunately because the bulb used is a (2825) its so small it is almost impossible to find one with a resistor built in. You can wire one in each housing/bulb to get no warning. But it was far too much work. I simply will just put the stock ones back in when I go to the dealer.
> 
> Here is one with the resistor built in, http://www.ebay.com/itm/2x-T10-193-...Parts_Accessories&hash=item5ae9bf2d43&vxp=mtr
> 
> But actually installing them might be hard because the bulb simply just plugs into a long plastic socket.



this is what i have, they do not throw a code.... same bulb used for the map lights....

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hid-White-8...Parts_Accessories&hash=item51a6d5a854&vxp=mtr


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

bailey611 said:


> this is what i have, they do not throw a code.... same bulb used for the map lights....
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hid-White-8...Parts_Accessories&hash=item51a6d5a854&vxp=mtr


The Tiguan RLine (now available in the US!) has oem LEDs for licence plate lighting, are they the same?


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

BrownBag said:


> List is $293 my cost would have been $246 with tax. I work for Vw parts.


Yowza, more than I would have thought.
I suppose I'll hold off until I actually need them.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Just use replacement housing leds









Dont bother with bulbs...









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Tiguaner (Sep 24, 2012)

Or use vcds to turn off monitoring


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Replacing the whole unit required no vcds coding changes....

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

TylerO28 said:


> Replacing the whole unit required no vcds coding changes....
> 
> Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


Cool, the unit may have resistors designed in... do you have a link to the product you purchased?


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

They are from racing dash. They're the same leds as the Porsche cayenne and passat wagon. I'll get a link

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## myglimk2 (Oct 15, 2006)

Forge Twintake...


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Any noticeable difference?
What are the stated power gains?

The induction noise is probably pretty good


----------



## myglimk2 (Oct 15, 2006)

It does sound pretty good and honestly not that loud at all. The diverter valve is pretty noticable though. lol
Felt some difference in the higher RPM ranges. Overall I am satisfied with it. I believe Forge claims 17HP? I don't know about that but, it is noticable.


----------



## FlorimVW (Jul 6, 2012)

Has anyone here installed the oem mud flaps. I'd be interested to see how they look.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Random web pic:


----------



## echomatics (Oct 19, 2012)

myglimk2 said:


> Forge Twintake...


Looks great, little cluttered for my taste but overall looks super pro! Do you also have a tune?


----------



## myglimk2 (Oct 15, 2006)

12Tiguan said:


> Has anyone here installed the oem mud flaps. I'd be interested to see how they look.


This is on my list of stuff to do. :thumbup:


----------



## myglimk2 (Oct 15, 2006)

echomatics said:


> Looks great, little cluttered for my taste but overall looks super pro! Do you also have a tune?


Does look a little cluttered but I prefer function or form. Read a lot of reviews before choosing an intake. Gonna be getting the APR stage 1 tune this spring/summer. Have the Neuspeed charge/discharge pipes coming (Thanks SkullV). And now I'm saving up for the TT down pipe. So once I get the tune it should really bring this thing to life.


----------



## echomatics (Oct 19, 2012)

myglimk2 said:


> Does look a little cluttered but I prefer function or form. Read a lot of reviews before choosing an intake. Gonna be getting the APR stage 1 tune this spring/summer. Have the Neuspeed charge/discharge pipes coming (Thanks SkullV). And now I'm saving up for the TT down pipe. So once I get the tune it should really bring this thing to life.


Sounds like a great plan! I have a very similar one myself. Saving for the TT DP is a must. Love to get your feedback on the charge/discharge pipes once you install them


----------



## Tiguaner (Sep 24, 2012)

TylerO28 said:


> Replacing the whole unit required no vcds coding changes....
> 
> Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


True. But how much did they cost? My LEDs cost $1.50. (I already had the can-USB cable)


----------



## myglimk2 (Oct 15, 2006)

CEL came on tonight also. It's been running rough on cold starts (misfiring). Thought it might have been because of the intake. Started it up earlier and was really running rough before it flip the light. P0300,p0301,p0302,p0303, and p0304. 

Just ordered this: 
http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Tiguan_1-4_Motion-2.0T/Engine/Ignition/Service_Kit/ES2539447/

Hopefully this fixes the problem.


----------



## echomatics (Oct 19, 2012)

myglimk2 said:


> CEL came on tonight also. It's been running rough on cold starts (misfiring). Thought it might have been because of the intake. Started it up earlier and was really running rough before it flip the light. P0300,p0301,p0302,p0303, and p0304.
> 
> Just ordered this:
> http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Tiguan_1-4_Motion-2.0T/Engine/Ignition/Service_Kit/ES2539447/
> ...


Good luck! Keep us posted on the outcome.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

waiting on parts to come for it. haven't driven it much in the past week or two....need to take it for a road trip.


----------



## FlorimVW (Jul 6, 2012)

Preppy said:


> Random web pic:


Thanks, not bad but they seem a bit too long. If anyone has any more pics, it would be helpful.


----------



## echomatics (Oct 19, 2012)

johnnyR32 said:


> waiting on parts to come for it. haven't driven it much in the past week or two....need to take it for a road trip.


Can't wait to see some updates from you soon!


----------



## Yo_Delprad (Oct 26, 2007)

FINALLY ordered everything to add fogs to my 2012. There is a thread started with all info


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

echomatics said:


> Can't wait to see some updates from you soon!


bunch of stuff shipped today so I'll have updates soon. :thumbup:



Yo_Delprad said:


> FINALLY ordered everything to add fogs to my 2012. There is a thread started with all info


:beer:


----------



## gilesrulz (Nov 2, 2006)

12Tiguan said:


> Thanks, not bad but they seem a bit too long. If anyone has any more pics, it would be helpful.


I bought them but returned them because I thought they were too long. They turned it into a station wagon.


----------



## Bsaint (Mar 26, 2008)

bailey611 said:


> this is what i have, they do not throw a code.... same bulb used for the map lights....
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hid-White-8...Parts_Accessories&hash=item51a6d5a854&vxp=mtr


any pics of them on and on the vehicle?

Mine are 8 LEDs that face forward which I like the way it looks like a normal bulb. How does that one light up?


----------



## elabs75_VW (Mar 20, 2009)

12Tiguan said:


> Has anyone here installed the oem mud flaps. I'd be interested to see how they look.


I believe same part as my 2009. Here is my pict:


----------



## Yo_Delprad (Oct 26, 2007)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...To-Their-2012-Tiguans&p=80410363#post80410363


----------



## myglimk2 (Oct 15, 2006)

Neuspeed charge/discharge pipes and New South ventpod installed! 
Made a very nice difference over stock by doing the Neuspeed pipes.


----------



## myglimk2 (Oct 15, 2006)

Yes,the gauge is mounted in the lower vent, even though the instructions tell you to mount in the top vent. I liked it better in the bottom one. :thumbup:


----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

myglimk2 said:


> Neuspeed charge/discharge pipes and New South ventpod installed!
> Made a very nice difference over stock by doing the Neuspeed pipes.


How do you like those charge discharge pipes? I've been thinking about it but wondered if its really worth it.


----------



## myglimk2 (Oct 15, 2006)

Java^Tiggy said:


> How do you like those charge discharge pipes? I've been thinking about it but wondered if its really worth it.


Was definitely a very nice upgrade. After doing the intake I noticed a gain in the higher RPM's. After doing the pipes it was a very noticable gain in the low end. Turbo spools a lot faster now. I got a great deal on both from SkullV.


----------



## myglimk2 (Oct 15, 2006)

Lit up pic:


----------



## echomatics (Oct 19, 2012)

myglimk2 said:


> Lit up pic:


Great work myglimk2! Couple nice new additions to your Tig


----------



## myglimk2 (Oct 15, 2006)

Thanks Echo! Hopefully adding a TT downpipe in the upcoming weeks. Also may have a friend do a full custom 2.5'' cat back with either Borla or a Flowmaster muffler. Haven't decided which yet.


----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

myglimk2 said:


> Thanks Echo! Hopefully adding a TT downpipe in the upcoming weeks. Also may have a friend do a full custom 2.5'' cat back with either Borla or a Flowmaster muffler. Haven't decided which yet.


I believe skullv is also selling his tt dp. It's a good price you should inquire 

Photon Q over Tapatalk


----------



## myglimk2 (Oct 15, 2006)

I did but he said it was spoken for.


----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

myglimk2 said:


> I did but he said it was spoken for.


Oh that stinks, he needs to update his thread then, theres a lot of stuff listed as not sold...


----------



## echomatics (Oct 19, 2012)

myglimk2 said:


> Thanks Echo! Hopefully adding a TT downpipe in the upcoming weeks. Also may have a friend do a full custom 2.5'' cat back with either Borla or a Flowmaster muffler. Haven't decided which yet.


Happy for you and a little jealous as your a couple months ahead of me


----------



## myglimk2 (Oct 15, 2006)

If you were closer I'd give you a ride in it. :laugh: eace:

Honestly though I was only able to fund this from selling a ton of stuff from a recent hobby. Forgot to mention that ECS just got the euro standard head light switches back in stock so I just ordered one of those as well.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

KO4 came today. Install should happen in the next few weeks.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

I visited it at the local VW Service dept. Bum fuel pump with 5,000 miles and less than 1 yr old. 

So glad I leased it


----------



## thunderbunnyjr (Feb 11, 2008)

Lowered it, still have plenty of room to go lower just waiting on wheels first.


----------



## myglimk2 (Oct 15, 2006)

Installed the new coils and plugs, runs very smoothly now! 
Also installed the Forge DV spacer and a new updated DV.


----------



## myglimk2 (Oct 15, 2006)

Great pic, Thunderbunnyjr!


----------



## Pineapplegti ! (Dec 17, 2008)

Washed it and took horrible cell phone pics with its garage mate.


----------



## veedub64 (Jul 29, 2010)

Pineapplegti ! said:


> Washed it and took horrible cell phone pics with its garage mate.


 What suspension do you have on the tiguan? I'm on ST coilovers. our front looks the same but your rear is a lot lower than mine.


----------



## A1an (Mar 22, 2007)

Spent over two hours using my clay bar to remove some sort of overspray that got all over the car. Followed that with a wax.


----------



## myglimk2 (Oct 15, 2006)

Had my buddies (detail guys) clay and buff out my car a while ago. What a difference it makes! The paint was like glass when they were finished!


----------



## B02S4 (Dec 26, 2012)

myglimk2 said:


> Yes,the gauge is mounted in the lower vent, even though the instructions tell you to mount in the top vent. I liked it better in the bottom one. :thumbup:


 One reason why the recommended location is the top vent is that location is more visible on the road, for most, with hands on the wheel in the usual places.


----------



## myglimk2 (Oct 15, 2006)

Can still see it just fine in the lower vent. In the top vent it was at a weird angle. I usually don't drive staring at the boost gauge so it should be a none issue for me.


----------



## Pineapplegti ! (Dec 17, 2008)

veedub64 said:


> What suspension do you have on the tiguan? I'm on ST coilovers. our front looks the same but your rear is a lot lower than mine.


 mkvi fitment H&R ultra lows.


----------



## VeeDubDude66 (Nov 27, 2012)

Took delivery yesterday...ordered some LEDs for interior and license plate.


----------



## team_v (Feb 19, 2010)

Another successful outing at my local track (Lakeside Park, Australia) 
Managed 170 along the straight and keeping up with most of the other cars (exceptions being stage 2 Golf R's, a supercharged lotus elise and APR's Stage 4 GTI.


----------



## Hitlady831 (Jan 20, 2013)

Ordered a down pipe, got a quote for a cat back exhaust and painted my grill.


----------



## b.schulz (Jun 11, 2003)

Drove her to work for the first time, setup a few radio channels and my seat and mirror positioning and stored it to memory 1


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Took a dump when I saw how dirty my wife got the car yesterday... after I detailed it on saturday.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

b.schulz said:


> Drove her to work for the first time, setup a few radio channels and my seat and mirror positioning and stored it to memory 1


 I haven't doen the seat and mirrors yet. But my radio is set-up from when it was in my Golf R since I swapped my 510 from that into the Tiguan.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Drove mine to work to put a new battery in my 337 that died yesterday. I love this car.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

johnnyR32 said:


> I haven't doen the seat and mirrors yet. But my radio is set-up from when it was in my Golf R since I swapped my 510 from that into the Tiguan.


 Do you know if there are any s/w updates for the 510 that help eliminate the reaction time of the thing? 

It's slowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Preppy said:


> Do you know if there are any s/w updates for the 510 that help eliminate the reaction time of the thing?
> 
> It's slowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.


 There probablt are. Do you know what version 510 you have? Mine is an E is pretty quick compared to the one I had in my 2010 GTI.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

johnnyR32 said:


> There probablt are. Do you know what version 510 you have? Mine is an E is pretty quick compared to the one I had in my 2010 GTI.


 Unsure? 
It was the factory equipped unit in my 2012 Highline (Canadian SEL). 

Is there a system status whereby I can check s/w h/w version?


----------



## Hitlady831 (Jan 20, 2013)

This came in the mail today. Time to party!


----------



## VeeDubDude66 (Nov 27, 2012)

Hitlady831 said:


> This came in the mail today. Time to party!


 Nice DP! :thumbup: what muffler/exhaust are you going to put on? 

I'll prob just stick to removing the resonator on our's...


----------



## Hitlady831 (Jan 20, 2013)

VeeDubDude66 said:


> Nice DP! :thumbup: what muffler/exhaust are you going to put on?
> 
> I'll prob just stick to removing the resonator on our's...


 Just a megaflow with deleted resonator. Gunna be completely strait piped except for a muff


----------



## VeeDubDude66 (Nov 27, 2012)

I'm sure it'll sound great. post up some videos once it is complete. :thumbup:


----------



## thunderbunnyjr (Feb 11, 2008)

10mm up front 20mm in the rear vs stock


----------



## Yo_Delprad (Oct 26, 2007)

Installed the foglight kit I pieced together on my 2012 tig. Was WAY easier to install than I thought


----------



## echomatics (Oct 19, 2012)

thunderbunnyjr said:


> 10mm up front 20mm in the rear vs stock


 Looks real nice! what tire size do you have with this setup? 

Tinted my rear taillights, reflectors and 3rd brake light at 40%. Yes the car is dirty and the picture is crappy!


----------



## Yo_Delprad (Oct 26, 2007)

Picture of my filthy Tig with the newly installed fogs


----------



## KoZmiK (Sep 9, 2003)

I traded mine in!  

Picking up a GTI instead. Tiguan just wasn't for me. :beer:


----------



## echomatics (Oct 19, 2012)

Yo_Delprad said:


> Picture of my filthy Tig with the newly installed fogs


Looks good! Well done getting that done


----------



## echomatics (Oct 19, 2012)

Yo_Delprad said:


> Picture of my filthy Tig with the newly installed fogs


Looks good! Well done getting that done


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Yo_Delprad said:


> Picture of my filthy Tig with the newly installed fogs


:thumbup:


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Yo_Delprad said:


> Picture of my filthy Tig with the newly installed fogs


Nice.

Mine looked like this too... I gave it a detail, and it looked like this again after 24 hours :laugh:

Which fogs did you install?


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

got it inspected since I bought it out of state.....good until 2018......won't even have it half that long haha.


Untitled by vwdork, on Flickr


----------



## Yo_Delprad (Oct 26, 2007)

Preppy said:


> Nice.
> 
> Mine looked like this too... I gave it a detail, and it looked like this again after 24 hours :laugh:
> 
> Which fogs did you install?


OEM fog housings with a relayed wire harness.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Yo_Delprad said:


> OEM fog housings with a relayed wire harness.


Oh! I thought you changed the bulbs; didn't realize you installed the actual lights. 

Good job. 

Is that yellow laminex?


----------



## Yo_Delprad (Oct 26, 2007)

Yeh what a pain in the ass to stretch over the lenses


----------



## housguy (Feb 26, 2004)

*Maintance*

Had the oil changed for the first time, wheels rotated and washed


----------



## thunderbunnyjr (Feb 11, 2008)

Mine vs stock 😁


----------



## echomatics (Oct 19, 2012)

Finally installed the euro switch and HID 4300K Fog-lights from USP today. HAve not tried it at night yet but so far all good!


----------



## amgaylo (Aug 12, 2012)

Oil change at 4700 miles. Switched to M1 0w40. Not a fan of Castrol....

Next will be H&R springs and an APR tune. Still a bit on the fence when it comes to the tune. Still trying to find out what APR dials the boost to......


----------



## BrownBag (May 18, 2006)

Has anyone done the OEM bi xenon retrofit headlights that still logs on?


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

BrownBag said:


> Has anyone done the OEM bi xenon retrofit headlights that still logs on?


It is essentially the exact same thing as the bi-xenon swap on the golf. Just different lights that's all. It's quite easy.did it on my Rabbit.but I haven't done it on our tiguan because it's a waste of major mod money. But I'm going to bi-xenon route with a Retrofit instead.better light output better selections better lens etc..

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## BIG EYE (Aug 20, 2001)

Added a shorty antenna... Came with 3 different size masts, this is the middle one. Radio reception has not changed at all..


----------



## BrownBag (May 18, 2006)

TylerO28 said:


> It is essentially the exact same thing as the bi-xenon swap on the golf. Just different lights that's all. It's quite easy.did it on my Rabbit.but I haven't done it on our tiguan because it's a waste of major mod money. But I'm going to bi-xenon route with a Retrofit instead.better light output better selections better lens etc..
> 
> Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


Do you know if the 10-12 pin harness is the same between a mk5 to a tiguan?


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

BrownBag said:


> Do you know if the 10-12 pin harness is the same between a mk5 to a tiguan?


It should be

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## b.schulz (Jun 11, 2003)

broke the 1k mile barrier over the weekend, drove down to LA from SF to tell my parents they're gonna be grandparents! Then i washed the car, debadge'd it a bit and put some 3M door protectors on.

just left the TSi on there..


----------



## BrownBag (May 18, 2006)

TylerO28 said:


> It should be
> 
> Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


Found a Kufatec harness for a cc/eos/mk5 im gonna just repin it. A friend of mine has it.


----------



## gabster (Jan 10, 2011)

Fresh new Plasti-Dip grill, and re blacked out side markers.


----------



## VeeDubDude66 (Nov 27, 2012)

Euro Headlight Switch installed today.


----------



## Fnord (Jan 15, 2013)

Broke a piece off of it.  

Attempted to replace OEM reverse bulbs with CREE LED bulbs—FAILED. Gave up after breaking a tab off the driver's side reverse light housing while trying to liberate the bulb. I'll try again when it's not 30 degrees outside. 

Also, the rear valance didn't snap back in place as snug as it should be, and I was too cold to care.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Fnord said:


> Broke a piece off of it.
> 
> Attempted to replace OEM reverse bulbs with CREE LED bulbs—FAILED. Gave up after breaking a tab off the driver's side reverse light housing while trying to liberate the bulb. I'll try again when it's not 30 degrees outside.
> 
> Also, the rear valance didn't snap back in place as snug as it should be, and I was too cold to care.


LOL, yes, anything like this is better in WARM weather... or at the very least, a toasty heated garage.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Decided to throw the h&r premium coil overs into the wife's tiguan. I got myself the ultra lows, and want a better ride over the super sports on the tiguan. This evening it's planned

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

TylerO28 said:


> Decided to throw the h&r premium coil overs into the wife's tiguan. I got myself the ultra lows, and want a better ride over the super sports on the tiguan. This evening it's planned
> 
> Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


Can't wait to see it

The Tig using Tapatalk


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

Java^Tiggy said:


> Can't wait to see it
> 
> The Tig using Tapatalk


X2

Gti or R models?


----------



## beetleboy023 (Nov 17, 2004)

*zleb*

i want to go lower with the tiggy i have the st coilovers which i hate with a passion but id like to go lower, i cant afford bags, what do u recommend. would neuspeed race gti springs be lower then the ones i have now on the st.


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

beetleboy023 said:


> i want to go lower with the tiggy i have the st coilovers which i hate with a passion but id like to go lower, i cant afford bags, what do u recommend. would neuspeed race gti springs be lower then the ones i have now on the st.


there are a few good options out there, I responded in the supension interchange ability thread. Most mk5/6 coilovers will work its just most will be uncomfortable ride and have bad cornering handling in a tiguan. But they do get you a lot lower then the st or kw's specifically for the tiguan. I think Dt is running coilovers for an mkv r32 . The spring rates are higher that that of the gti counterparts to compensate for the extra weight from the all wheel drive system and perorm well on the tiguan while still offering significant lowering. 



I haven't installed anything lately but I stopped procrastinating and got a replacement bracket from apr (they sent the wrong one) and a brand new v2 manifold with the latest software from the great people over at airlift performance. Both under warranty with no expense to me:thumbup:


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Finally fit them this evening. So far so good. Much better feeling that's the first thing I've noticed. Next up is the ride height. I decided to NOT dump them all the way down. In fact i have the fronts with 20 threads left and the rear perches are flush at the top. Meaning all the way up! Car sits just right just about a half inch taller than the super sport springs. 

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## TIGSEL (Dec 22, 2011)

TylerO28 said:


> Finally fit them this evening. So far so good. Much better feeling that's the first thing I've noticed. Next up is the ride height. I decided to NOT dump them all the way down. In fact i have the fronts with 20 threads left and the rear perches are flush at the top. Meaning all the way up! Car sits just right just about a half inch taller than the super sport springs.
> 
> Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


Pictures or it didn't happen


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Well look at my other posts in here that's the springs...I'll go snap some pictures in a while for proof!







this should hold you for a minute

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

TylerO28 said:


> Well look at my other posts in here that's the springs...I'll go snap some pictures in a while for proof!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! Hows the sway bar alignment with those, is it still semi parallel to the ground?


----------



## beetleboy023 (Nov 17, 2004)

*hey zleb*

I really dont want to replace the coilovers even though they are horrible and make stupid noises, so id rather just get a set of springs that will go lower than the st's go. do u think a mkv gti spring woudl be lower then that of the tiguan and also I have a 6 speed manual fwd, so the 4wd thing isnt a problem with my truck.


----------



## beetleboy023 (Nov 17, 2004)

*hey tyler*

do u think they sell just the springs off the ultra lows, are they considered the race springs that are on the ultra lows, cause if they are im gonna pick those up.


----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

beetleboy023 said:


> I really dont want to replace the coilovers even though they are horrible and make stupid noises, so id rather just get a set of springs that will go lower than the st's go. do u think a mkv gti spring woudl be lower then that of the tiguan and also I have a 6 speed manual fwd, so the 4wd thing isnt a problem with my truck.


Yo Gary I've been reading that the creaking **** you've been having has to do with the strut mounts up front being too soft of a density for coil over stress and use. Check out the following link for the track density replacements which resolve a lot if the issue. If you also want different springs I would invest in these at the same time

http://www.034motorsport.com/chassi...ty-mk5-mk6-volkswagen-8j-8p-audi-p-23141.html

The Tig using Tapatalk


----------



## DTC-DESTROYTHECOMPETION (Sep 27, 2009)

Installed turbo outlet pipe,forge spacer,and upgraded piston valve dv, and carbino stg 1 and 2 intake on my tsi tiguan, still need to install my dp


----------



## BrownBag (May 18, 2006)

Alright So I ran into some problems. The 10-12 pin harness I used was for a cc. I ended up using davc DIY to repin the CC harness. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...012-Tiguan-OEM-bi-xenon-retrofit-(without-AFS)


So hear are the problems I ran into. 

*Check left and right rear brake lights
*Check front left and right high beams
*Check front left and right side lights

High beams wont work. Outer tails and brake lights dont work either


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

BrownBag said:


> Alright So I ran into some problems. The 10-12 pin harness I used was for a cc. I ended up using davc DIY to repin the CC harness.
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...012-Tiguan-OEM-bi-xenon-retrofit-(without-AFS)
> 
> ...


Updates? Get it working? Do you have a power probe? That's the best tool to use for diagnosing what wire does what

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## BrownBag (May 18, 2006)

TylerO28 said:


> Updates? Get it working? Do you have a power probe? That's the best tool to use for diagnosing what wire does what
> 
> Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


Once I switch the coding Byte 18: 04 - lighting Golf GTI. Thats when I lose the outer taillights and gain LED DRLS, high beams work now. If anything I will just put the new BCM in once it shows up. I dont have a power probe at home.


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

Spend HOURS digging it out :banghead:


----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

Lol that was super fun today wasn't it haha

The Tig using Tapatalk


----------



## myglimk2 (Oct 15, 2006)

Looks like you had it easy! :laugh:

Got 40 inches here. :banghead:


----------



## john999boy (Dec 24, 2012)

ZLEB said:


>


 Having that amount of snow is just being greedy!


----------



## BrownBag (May 18, 2006)

So on the way to my parents house we stopped off on the hood canal and took some pics.


----------



## Pineapplegti ! (Dec 17, 2008)

TylerO28 said:


> Finally fit them this evening. So far so good. Much better feeling that's the first thing I've noticed. Next up is the ride height. I decided to NOT dump them all the way down. In fact i have the fronts with 20 threads left and the rear perches are flush at the top. Meaning all the way up! Car sits just right just about a half inch taller than the super sport springs.
> 
> Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


Were they ultra lows for the tig or gti.. The rear shocks are actually too short for tig fitment unless you hammmer it ..:laugh:


----------



## ENG (Sep 30, 2012)

:thumbup:


BrownBag said:


> So on the way to my parents house we stopped off on the hood canal and took some pics.


 :thumbup: looks awesome with the back drop. Tig looks lowered? Or could be the angle. Anyway looks great


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Pineapplegti ! said:


> Were they ultra lows for the tig or gti.. The rear shocks are actually too short for tig fitment unless you hammmer it ..:laugh:


The tiguan actually has my premiums that were on my car. My Turbo Rabbit is the one with the ultra lows. Fitment of the premiums was a simple remove and install

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

Java^Tiggy said:


> Lol that was super fun today wasn't it haha
> 
> The Tig using Tapatalk


It wasent bad up untill the drive wheel on my snow blower broke right in half.



myglimk2 said:


> Looks like you had it easy! :laugh:
> 
> Got 40 inches here. :banghead:


I couldnt imagine what 40 inchs of snow at once. 




BrownBag said:


> So on the way to my parents house we stopped off on the hood canal and took some pics. [\quote]
> 
> Gorgeous:thumbup:


----------



## BrownBag (May 18, 2006)

ENG said:


> :thumbup:
> :thumbup: looks awesome with the back drop. Tig looks lowered? Or could be the angle. Anyway looks great


Thanks. Its lowered on mk5 jetta H&R sport springs.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

ZLEB said:


> Nice! Hows the sway bar alignment with those, is it still semi parallel to the ground?


Actually quite nice! Level and solid


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Tiguaner (Sep 24, 2012)

Fnord said:


> Broke a piece off of it.
> 
> Attempted to replace OEM reverse bulbs with CREE LED bulbs—FAILED. Gave up after breaking a tab off the driver's side reverse light housing while trying to liberate the bulb. I'll try again when it's not 30 degrees outside.
> 
> Also, the rear valance didn't snap back in place as snug as it should be, and I was too cold to care.


How do you take off the valence? Where do you pull it?


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

myglimk2 said:


> Looks like you had it easy! :laugh:
> 
> Got 40 inches here. :banghead:


Had a good time plowing around in the tig.

Snow tires + awd = fun!


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Tiguaner said:


> How do you take off the valence? Where do you pull it?


Remove 6 torx screws from below and inside the wheel well, and pull from one side...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Bsaint (Mar 26, 2008)

Euro switch


----------



## MKVI CSG (Oct 27, 2009)

TylerO28 said:


> They are from racing dash. They're the same leds as the Porsche cayenne and passat wagon. I'll get a link
> 
> Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


Very interested in these... I had some Racing Dash on my mk6 GTI and loved them! But I was told racing dash doesn't make them for Tiguans yet??  Does yours throw a bulb out error?


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Nope no errors...you want the light from the Porsche cayenne, or routan. I order directly from the manufacturer of racing dash in Korea. And the people i speak with are always very nice.shipping takes a while, but they make THE BEST PRODUCT. I've got every light they make for my car and almost for the tiguan

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Any reccos for a good/brighter 9006 fog light replacement?


----------



## Yo_Delprad (Oct 26, 2007)

Preppy said:


> Any reccos for a good/brighter 9006 fog light replacement?


Ziza yellow 9006 from ECS


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Yo_Delprad said:


> Ziza yellow 9006 from ECS


Anything with regular halogen colour temp?


----------



## MKVI CSG (Oct 27, 2009)

TylerO28 said:


> Nope no errors...you want the light from the Porsche cayenne, or routan. I order directly from the manufacturer of racing dash in Korea. And the people i speak with are always very nice.shipping takes a while, but they make THE BEST PRODUCT. I've got every light they make for my car and almost for the tiguan
> 
> Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


Would this happen to be where you ordered them from?

http://www.aliexpress.com/store/pro...Lamp-for-VW-Tiguan-2011/210618_747921694.html


----------



## veedub64 (Jul 29, 2010)

Picked up some Motul 8100 X-cess 5w/40 w/ 719-45 Spin on filter



Ordered the Power Stop K2757 Front/Rear Ceramic Brake Pad and Cross Drilled/Slotted Brake kit



Picked up some Adam's Detailing Products for after the winter


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

MKVI CSG said:


> Would this happen to be where you ordered them from?
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/pro...Lamp-for-VW-Tiguan-2011/210618_747921694.html


Lol did you see that cost plus shipping? Hundred bucks? Wow no flipping way! Shoot me a pm and I'll get in contact with the seller

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

veedub64 said:


> Picked up some Motul 8100 X-cess 5w/40 w/ 719-45 Spin on filter



good stuff!


----------



## VeeDubDude66 (Nov 27, 2012)

Charcoal Lamin-X on side markers


----------



## b.schulz (Jun 11, 2003)

VeeDubDude66 said:


> Charcoal Lamin-X on side markers


pics? planning on this myself at some point


----------



## myglimk2 (Oct 15, 2006)

Figured out what to do with the 4motion badge I removed from the hatch.


----------



## Fnord (Jan 15, 2013)

Installed a new pair of fog bulbs: PIAA Plasma Ion Yellow










This was my third round of fog bulbs. Hopefully they'll stay in longer than the previous ones: 

1. Nokya 2500k Hyper Yellow - Passenger side bulb burned out a week after installing. 

2. LUMEN LED (White) - CAN bus errors—even though product description stated CAN bus compatible. Less bright than OEM. I wasn't able to notice if they were on while driving.


----------



## BrownBag (May 18, 2006)

echomatics said:


> http://www.exledshop.com/exled-cust...s-for-2012-new-audi-2012-volkswagen-copy.html


Just placed an order with them.


----------



## VeeDubDude66 (Nov 27, 2012)

b.schulz said:


> pics? planning on this myself at some point




http://instagr.am/p/Vy0uO4j_cK/

lit

http://instagr.am/p/Vy02DND_cT/


----------



## Fnord (Jan 15, 2013)

Got rid of this: 










To make room for an APR Carbonio CAI.


----------



## Yo_Delprad (Oct 26, 2007)

Ordered this

http://www.travall.us/5-door-suv-tiguan-volkswagen-tiguan-pet-barrier-p1189


----------



## b.schulz (Jun 11, 2003)

VeeDubDude66 said:


> http://instagr.am/p/Vy0uO4j_cK/
> 
> lit
> 
> http://instagr.am/p/Vy02DND_cT/


thx!!


----------



## KMPrenger (Jan 1, 2013)

Euro headlight switch...

What added functionality does this switch add? I'm guessing it allows you to turn on the fogs independant of the headlights. Is there anything else it does?

I've done lots of DIY stuff on my other vehicles, so I'm guessing this isn't overly difficult to install. Anyone have a quick write up on how to do it or is it pretty simple?


----------



## b.schulz (Jun 11, 2003)

KMPrenger said:


> Euro headlight switch...
> 
> What added functionality does this switch add? I'm guessing it allows you to turn on the fogs independant of the headlights. Is there anything else it does?
> 
> I've done lots of DIY stuff on my other vehicles, so I'm guessing this isn't overly difficult to install. Anyone have a quick write up on how to do it or is it pretty simple?


i don't have a euro switch at the moment but i think you nailed it. I'd be surprised if it did more. Rear fogs? Most switches are a push in, twist and pull out type of install, suuuuper simple. Again though i haven't done it on the Tiguan yet so I could be wrong.


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

Fnord said:


> Installed a new pair of fog bulbs: PIAA Plasma Ion Yellow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had these in my mk3. :thumbup:


----------



## MKVI CSG (Oct 27, 2009)

Fnord said:


> Installed a new pair of fog bulbs: PIAA Plasma Ion Yellow
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm trying to decide between these ion yellow ones and these -- http://www.ebay.com/itm/PIAA-XTREME-WHITE-PLUS-9006-HB4-HEADLIGHT-BULB-19616-/190381097590

Oh and when I click on your link - it says "this will not fit your tiguan"?? :screwy: Did you have any trouble with these fitting the Tiguan?


----------



## echomatics (Oct 19, 2012)

BrownBag said:


> Just placed an order with them.


Sweet! Let me know how you like them


----------



## BrownBag (May 18, 2006)

echomatics said:


> Sweet! Let me know how you like them


Will do. Now I play the waiting game and wait for them to show up. opcorn:


----------



## housguy (Feb 26, 2004)

*First photo shoot or Tig & R*

Wash and first photo shoot today, I love these cars!


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

housguy said:


> Wash and first photo shoot today, I love these cars!



Fixed

I did the opposite... I took a 2 hour drive to the cottage on crappy mucky winter roads.
The car was FILTHY :laugh:

Good to test out the awd tho... works like a charm with 215/65 winter tires @ -12C.


----------



## Fnord (Jan 15, 2013)

MKVI CSG said:


> I'm trying to decide between these ion yellow ones and these -- http://www.ebay.com/itm/PIAA-XTREME-WHITE-PLUS-9006-HB4-HEADLIGHT-BULB-19616-/190381097590
> 
> Oh and when I click on your link - it says "this will not fit your tiguan"?? :screwy: Did you have any trouble with these fitting the Tiguan?


I went against Amazon's vehicle fit thingamabob and ordered them. They're supposed to be 9005/9006; however, the locking tabs are smaller than the OEM bulb tabs. Driver's side took quite a bit of effort to install; passenger side was a breeze. I had a difficult time removing the previously fitted Lumen LED bulb from the driver's side, so maybe it's an issue with my fog light assembly. 

So far, I'm loving the PIAA Plasma Ion Yellows.


----------



## africak (Jan 7, 2012)

gabster said:


> Fresh new Plasti-Dip grill, and re blacked out side markers.


Those look like Range Rover rims. Good look.


Sent from my cool phone


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

These ARE range rover wheels lol








Bigger tires and they'd look cool on the wife's tiguan...i ordered new wheels on Friday ... Can't wait for them. 

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## housguy (Feb 26, 2004)

Preppy said:


> Fixed
> 
> I did the opposite... I took a 2 hour drive to the cottage on crappy mucky winter roads.
> The car was FILTHY :laugh:
> ...


Thank you, still learning how to add pictures, arrrrg!:beer:


----------



## beetleboy023 (Nov 17, 2004)

*hey*

for anyone looking for coilovers for there tiguan, I have a set for sale with 6k miles on them, they are listed in the tiguan classifieds section for a very reasonable price.


----------



## echomatics (Oct 19, 2012)

Added my right and left side atmospheric mirrors from ECS.


----------



## MKVI CSG (Oct 27, 2009)

Just traded in my '10 GTi 2.0T for a '13 Tiguan SEL this past weekend... So far I love the Tiguan, but I certainly do miss my GTi.. Hopefully when APR has their spring sale I will hopefully be loading the Tiguan with APR Stage 1. 

*Here is my '10 GTi (Stage 2):*

























And here are some decent pictures of my '13 Tiguan SEL from my iPhone 4S.. Haven't had time to wash it so please excuse how dirty it is right now.
*Night of the trade in*









*Following day got the Euro switch set up and also the Forge DV:*

















*Just sitting pretty at work:* :laugh:









So far I am enjoying it... Hopefully this weekend I can get some tint on the windows and possibly throw my coil overs from my mk6 gti onto the Tig.. 

By any chance- does anyone know where I might be able to purchase a bra for the front end of the Tiguan?


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

did this to mine Monday night....


Untitled by vwdork, on Flickr

Untitled by vwdork, on Flickr


----------



## Fnord (Jan 15, 2013)

Replaced the OEM antenna with [this] 2.4" stubby antenna.










Also, Plasti Dip'ed my beige electronic toll pass black. Making it less of an eyesore.


----------



## Yo_Delprad (Oct 26, 2007)

echomatics said:


> Added my right and left side atmospheric mirrors from ECS.


How do you like these???


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Yo_Delprad said:


> How do you like these???


FWIW, the tig is the first vw i've had in 10 years that didn't have these... i miss them


----------



## echomatics (Oct 19, 2012)

Yo_Delprad said:


> How do you like these???


Love them! Only used them this morning driving into work but already can see how they will be extremely useful/helpful.


----------



## myglimk2 (Oct 15, 2006)

echomatics said:


> Love them! Only used them this morning driving into work but already can see how they will be extremely useful/helpful.


May have to pick these up now. Looks like they'll come in handy when I start towing my boat.


----------



## BrownBag (May 18, 2006)

echomatics said:


> Sweet! Let me know how you like them


The LED bulbs were shipped on on monday and I recive them yesterday  Fast shipping. For some reason its still giving me the bulb out light


----------



## onequickg60 (Dec 3, 2000)

put my wheels on this mourning measured for suspension and with a 4 inch gap lol I got a lot to work with looking to go down 2.5 to 3 inches on lowering springs tein springs should get me down to 3 inches maybe more..


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

onequickg60 said:


> put my wheels on this mourning measured for suspension and with a 4 inch gap lol I got a lot to work with looking to go down 2.5 to 3 inches on lowering springs tein springs should get me down to 3 inches maybe more..


I really know you don't want to hear this... But I've been through it and everyone with a lowered tiguan has... Springs aren't going to be very good.they are designed for less weight and are bouncy. You should just go with the best option... COILOVERS! I had H&R supersports on the tig. It was low but not comfy. You won't realize what you're missing until you install real coils. We put my H&R premium coils on the tiguan and it's a completely different vehicle now. 
The ride now is significantly improved, less bounce, and tighter feel no sway etc...do it correctly first

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## TIGSEL (Dec 22, 2011)

Finally got the RVC with module installed


----------



## onequickg60 (Dec 3, 2000)

TylerO28 said:


> I really know you don't want to hear this... But I've been through it and everyone with a lowered tiguan has... Springs aren't going to be very good.they are designed for less weight and are bouncy. You should just go with the best option... COILOVERS! I had H&R supersports on the tig. It was low but not comfy. You won't realize what you're missing until you install real coils. We put my H&R premium coils on the tiguan and it's a completely different vehicle now.
> The ride now is significantly improved, less bounce, and tighter feel no sway etc...do it correctly first
> 
> Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


thanks for the input but I mainly want to keep with spring for my budget on the car.. I will also me modding my ZX6R so I can't put much into the tiggy right now.. with spring and summer coming I will be on my bike the most.. tiggy will only come out when I need to carry the kids around or pick up something from the store I cant put in a backpack.. if I finish the bike and come in under the budget on it then I will focus again on the tiggy.. but I just want to get rid of the 4x4 look for now.. a meet a guy up north jersey and rode in his and it wasn't bouncy.. it also had a better then stock feel..

coilsovers will come just not now.. Kawi needs to get stretched and lowered also lol..


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Suit yourself  but don't say you weren't warned I've had both, and i know the building 2 at once game. I daily drive a turbo 5 cylinder. And my wife has the tiguan... You'll appreciate the difference when you do it

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## VeeDubDude66 (Nov 27, 2012)

onequickg60 said:


> put my wheels on this mourning measured for suspension and with a 4 inch gap lol I got a lot to work with looking to go down 2.5 to 3 inches on lowering springs tein springs should get me down to 3 inches maybe more..


cool man :thumbup: 

maybe i missed it but what size are your wheels? and what are your tire size/profile? without the suspension drop they look nearly undersized on the Tig. did this wheel/tire combo come from another vehicle? I'm sure it will look better after the drop tho. have you checked for (or adjusted via MFI) speedometer error?


----------



## VeeDubDude66 (Nov 27, 2012)

nevermind. i saw the answer in another thread...


----------



## eviljettavr6 (Feb 25, 2002)

http://getyourphotos.smugmug.com/Ca...nter-Cruise-02/i-hJhrFzZ/1/XL/IMG_2393-XL.jpg

lowerd on h&r jetta sport springs uni1+ neuspeed intake no resinator and phateon challege wheels


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

eviljettavr6 said:


> http://getyourphotos.smugmug.com/Ca...nter-Cruise-02/i-hJhrFzZ/1/XL/IMG_2393-XL.jpg
> 
> lowerd on h&r jetta sport springs uni1+ neuspeed intake no resinator and phateon challege wheels


I like that color

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## myglimk2 (Oct 15, 2006)

Big update, sort of. 
- Rain guards for all four doors.









- Removed the huge OEM plate brackets.

















- Installed OEM mud guards on the front and rear.


----------



## eviljettavr6 (Feb 25, 2002)

TylerO28 said:


> I like that color
> 
> Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


thanks


----------



## john999boy (Dec 24, 2012)

onequickg60 said:


>


 There looks to be a stowaway in your car! Have they passed their test? :laugh:


----------



## myglimk2 (Oct 15, 2006)

Just picked these up. OEM S5 wheels. Not sure if I'm gonna keep them on there though, so they may be back up on the boards soon. :laugh:


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

myglimk2 said:


> Just picked these up. OEM S5 wheels. Not sure if I'm gonna keep them on there though, so they may be back up on the boards soon. :laugh:


More tire and they'd be great looking

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## myglimk2 (Oct 15, 2006)

Tires are 255-35, oem size for the Tiguan is 255-40. Not a huuuge difference. Wheels are prolly coming off anyways.


----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

myglimk2 said:


> Tires are 255-35, oem size for the Tiguan is 255-40. Not a huuuge difference. Wheels are prolly coming off anyways.


How come? I think they look pretty good

The Tig using Tapatalk


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

The difference on a 255/35 vs 255/40 is actually bigger the larger you get. It's a percentage. So that width ratio is larger the wider it goes. 
I say leave em just get a larger sidewall.
It's just exactly too short with any wheel gap. My plan with tires is going to be
245/45 on a 8.5" wheel i think. Or 255/40 on a 9.5


----------



## VeeDubDude66 (Nov 27, 2012)

myglimk2 said:


> Tires are 255-35, oem size for the Tiguan is 255-40. Not a huuuge difference. Wheels are prolly coming off anyways.


What? 

Wow, I think those look really good on there! :thumbup:


----------



## myglimk2 (Oct 15, 2006)

Java^Tiggy said:


> How come? I think they look pretty good
> The Tig using Tapatalk


When I first put them on I wasn't feeling them. After waking up this morning and going out to the car I had a change of heart. They'll prolly stay on till after summer then I'll be looking for something else.  




TylerO28 said:


> The difference on a 255/35 vs 255/40 is actually bigger the larger you get. It's a percentage. So that width ratio is larger the wider it goes.
> I say leave em just get a larger sidewall.
> It's just exactly too short with any wheel gap. My plan with tires is going to be
> 245/45 on a 8.5" wheel i think. Or 255/40 on a 9.5


I definitely wouldn't mind going with a larger sidewall. I don't want to put out $700 for new tires when these all have about 9/32's left on them. These are what the wheels came with so I'll just role on them for a while.


----------



## BrownBag (May 18, 2006)

anyone willing to help me out with the OEM bi xenon retrofit? Im still having the same problem even with the highline BCM


----------



## team_v (Feb 19, 2010)

Took the Tiggy out to Lakeside Park for a fun 30 minute session with the local VAG group.
Poured while we were having breakfast and then ended up light showers when we were out and then fined up.

Some pictures and video















































Part 1






Part 2


----------



## BrownBag (May 18, 2006)

team_v said:


> Took the Tiggy out to Lakeside Park for a fun 30 minute session with the local VAG group.
> Poured while we were having breakfast and then ended up light showers when we were out and then fined up.


Awesome :thumbup:


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

myglimk2 said:


> When I first put them on I wasn't feeling them. After waking up this morning and going out to the car I had a change of heart. They'll prolly stay on till after summer then I'll be looking for something else.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is something i can completely understand and would do the same if it were me


----------



## FloridaTiguan (Jan 4, 2013)

*My Tiguan 2013 dipped*


----------



## myglimk2 (Oct 15, 2006)

^--- Great pic!


----------



## FloridaTiguan (Jan 4, 2013)

thanks


----------



## b.schulz (Jun 11, 2003)

nice, the dip looks good on black. i'm trying to decide if i want to black out mine on my pepper gray or not.


----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

Well not today but yesterday I received the coilovers I will be installing on my 2012 4mo Tiguan! I plan on creating a whole DIY thread and documenting the install for future reference since there really isn't one for us.

The Tig using Tapatalk


----------



## echomatics (Oct 19, 2012)

Java^Tiggy said:


> Well not today but yesterday I received the coilovers I will be installing on my 2012 4mo Tiguan! I plan on creating a whole DIY thread and documenting the install for future reference since there really isn't one for us.
> 
> The Tig using Tapatalk


Thanks for taking he time to do this! Looking forward to seeing the results.


----------



## veedub64 (Jul 29, 2010)

Java^Tiggy said:


> Well not today but yesterday I received the coilovers I will be installing on my 2012 4mo Tiguan! I plan on creating a whole DIY thread and documenting the install for future reference since there really isn't one for us.
> 
> The Tig using Tapatalk


Which ones did you get?


----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

veedub64 said:


> Which ones did you get?


ISC coilovers mk6 golf r kit

The Tig using Tapatalk


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

BrownBag said:


> anyone willing to help me out with the OEM bi xenon retrofit? Im still having the same problem even with the highline BCM


 Have you tried contacting ross-tech?



Java^Tiggy said:


> ISC coilovers mk6 golf r kit
> 
> The Tig using Tapatalk


:thumbup:

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## onequickg60 (Dec 3, 2000)

john999boy said:


> There looks to be a stowaway in your car! Have they passed their test? :laugh:


my 3 years old daughter we were at the bus stop waiting for my 5 years old daughter when i decided to take a few quick pics.. She can drive the hell out of here Power Wheels Barbie Smart Car lol..


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Installing coilovers in the tiguan is exactly the same as any Mk5 or mk6 coil install. Hopefully if anyone choosing to drop their tiguan knows that they've ordered Mk5/6 coils it should be the same...


----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

TylerO28 said:


> Installing coilovers in the tiguan is exactly the same as any Mk5 or mk6 coil install. Hopefully if anyone choosing to drop their tiguan knows that they've ordered Mk5/6 coils it should be the same...


True, but personally I always find it much more comfortable to read a diy thread when its for the car I'm actually working on regardless if the parts and process is the same. Plus the drop amounts are different than stated on mk5/6 installs so it will allow for a better frame of reference for drop settings for anyone else interested in this kit or others. Not really something that will take me that much time and I like to have some reference for myself down the road so I can see exactly what I did.


----------



## b.schulz (Jun 11, 2003)

Java^Tiggy said:


> True, but personally I always find it much more comfortable to read a diy thread when its for the car I'm actually working on regardless if the parts and process is the same. Plus the drop amounts are different than stated on mk5/6 installs so it will allow for a better frame of reference for drop settings for anyone else interested in this kit or others. Not really something that will take me that much time and I like to have some reference for myself down the road so I can see exactly what I did.


totally agree. while the install might be the same, each car might have small differences and or 'look' different to a degree. I'm looking forward to the DIY's threads.

oh, and i just installed my rear plate today. Car looks legit now! =P


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

I appreciate your enthusiasm, but i own both a mk5 and tiguan and they are identical... But you're correct that the level of drop is different so i say start with half way down. And go from there


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## onequickg60 (Dec 3, 2000)

installed Spacers and Black lugs today..
3mm spacers up front and 12mm spacers in the rear.

front has a light scrap on the strut when backing up and turning all fixed now  .


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Are those 20s?


----------



## myglimk2 (Oct 15, 2006)

Did oil changes using Motul and replaced the pollen filters on both Tiguans. They're both running so much smoother now!


----------



## onequickg60 (Dec 3, 2000)

Preppy said:


> Are those 20s?


19x9.5 on all 4 corners..


----------



## ForkEm (Oct 7, 2005)

Just purchased it on Tuesday. Planning on debadging it and installing Silverstar bulbs tonight :thumbup:


----------



## gti16vman (Aug 2, 2000)

Put new wheels on the wife's Tig yesterday and then washed it today:










They are 2013 Passat SEL takeoffs, pretty sure they are the same as CC Mallory's.


----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

Installed coilovers and a forge catch can kit this weekend 

The Tig using Tapatalk


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

Java^Tiggy said:


> Installed coilovers and a forge catch can kit this weekend
> 
> The Tig using Tapatalk


Catch cans should me mandatory with these engines. If i thought I'd have the car for more than a few more years i would definitely install.

Ordering some 3sdm 0.06 18x9.5


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

did the KO4 and downpipe........now I need to do valve springs.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

johnnyR32 said:


> did the KO4 and downpipe........now I need to do valve springs.


Planning to do a Gen 4 haldex tuner?


----------



## Bsaint (Mar 26, 2008)

Nothing crazy, jusst cleaned it up and did door stills.










Going to be doing something fun and different for SoWo though you guys might like opcorn:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Preppy said:


> Planning to do a Gen 4 haldex tuner?


thinking about it.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

johnnyR32 said:


> thinking about it.


Would be interesting to see how this mates up with the 300+ hp you're going to be putting down to all 4 wheels.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Preppy said:


> Would be interesting to see how this mates up with the 300+ hp you're going to be putting down to all 4 wheels.


yeah I'll probably do it once I figure out the misfires.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

johnnyR32 said:


> yeah I'll probably do it once I figure out the misfires.


:thumbup:

Good luck!


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Preppy said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> Good luck!


thanks. pretty sure I need to upgrade the valve springs. just need a shop to do it.


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

johnnyR32 said:


> thanks. pretty sure I need to upgrade the valve springs. just need a shop to do it.


That sucks man, your not dealing with rsworks anymore?


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

ZLEB said:


> That sucks man, your not dealing with rsworks anymore?


Nope. Stopped going there.


----------



## BrownBag (May 18, 2006)

johnnyR32 said:


> yeah I'll probably do it once I figure out the misfires.


My friend had the same problem on his mk5 gti, when he did his ko4 with APR. Once I got him the updated coils. His problem went away.


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

johnnyR32 said:


> Nope. Stopped going there.


Ive been hearing alot of good things about KMD tuning 



BrownBag said:


> My friend had the same problem on his mk5 gti, when he did his ko4 with APR. Once I got him the updated coils. His problem went away.


APR discovered that in 2012+ ccta engine's that vw changed the exhaust valve springs for a weaker set and they have been causing problems for quite a few people even with the moderate power upgrade of the ko4. Its not like the old days when they built the motors with all forged internals and they could double the power output before having to build. Its all goes to the lowest bidder that meets the minimum requirements now


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

BrownBag said:


> My friend had the same problem on his mk5 gti, when he did his ko4 with APR. Once I got him the updated coils. His problem went away.


Going to try the R8 coil packs and see what they do. I tried a new set of stock ones and the problem was still there.



ZLEB said:


> Ive been hearing alot of good things about KMD tuning
> 
> APR discovered that in 2012+ ccta engine's that vw changed the exhaust valve springs for a weaker set and they have been causing problems for quite a few people even with the moderate power upgrade of the ko4. Its not like the old days when they built the motors with all forged internals and they could double the power output before having to build. Its all goes to the lowest bidder that meets the minimum requirements now


Yeah I had a KO4 on my 2010 GTI and had zero issues. I don't know anyone personally that has gone to KMD so I don;t know if I'd go myself.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

ZLEB said:


> APR discovered that in 2012+ ccta engine's that vw changed the exhaust valve springs for a weaker set and they have been causing problems for quite a few people even with the moderate power upgrade of the ko4. Its not like the old days when they built the motors with all forged internals and they could double the power output before having to build. Its all goes to the lowest bidder that meets the minimum requirements now


Can you swap the springs for a set from a factory K04 equipped motor (Golf R, TTS)?


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

Preppy said:


> Can you swap the springs for a set from a factory K04 equipped motor (Golf R, TTS)?


Even though the fsi and tsi have different heads the bore and stroke is the same which leads me to believe that its entirely possible. But i would not attempt it without confirmation from one of the larger tuning companies. Even if the spring rates are to far off it could be catastrophe for the engine. I'm sure Issam from INA would know if you asked him.


----------



## ForkEm (Oct 7, 2005)

Painted sidemarkers and debadged last night. Going to claybar, wash, wax today.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Blaqkbunny said:


> Painted sidemarkers


color matched?


----------



## ForkEm (Oct 7, 2005)

johnnyR32 said:


> color matched?


No I went with a flat black that matched the fenders, looks good :thumbup:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Blaqkbunny said:


> No I went with a flat black that matched the fenders, looks good :thumbup:


ah ok. color matched mine, was wondering if anyone else was doing the same thing.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

johnnyR32 said:


> ah ok. color matched mine, was wondering if anyone else was doing the same thing.


Was thinking about picking up a reflex silver spray bomb from the dealership to colour match mine.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Preppy said:


> Was thinking about picking up a reflex silver spray bomb from the dealership to colour match mine.


I had mine done by a friend. Makes a big difference on the car.


Untitled by vwdork, on Flickr


----------



## gabster (Jan 10, 2011)

africak said:


> Those look like Range Rover rims. Good look.
> 
> 
> Sent from my cool phone


thanks! they are just some TSWs dunnin or something like that


----------



## C Jayhawker (Apr 6, 2012)

Hooked up a tow strap and pulled a Honda Civic out of 2 feet of snow and ice 

Tigwurth proved its worth yet again, and saved a damsel in distress (she said she swerved to dodge a dog in the road. She ended up high centered off the road).

Gotta love the Tig! :wave:


----------



## ForkEm (Oct 7, 2005)

Used a claybar to remove the ghosting and then used some ScratchX to take care of the little scratches from debadging. Looks good as new. Next comes tint.


----------



## onequickg60 (Dec 3, 2000)

installed a eurosport intake


----------



## Yo_Delprad (Oct 26, 2007)

Started shopping for larger OEM wheels


----------



## C_GERM (Mar 20, 2011)

Installed my carbonio stages I & stage II intake the other day. First of many mods to come!


----------



## Bsaint (Mar 26, 2008)

I think it's time to do a intake.

Anyone have any issues as far as warranty or going in for service and them voiding anything due to it? Or does everyone just switch back to stock.


----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

Bsaint said:


> I think it's time to do a intake.
> 
> Anyone have any issues as far as warranty or going in for service and them voiding anything due to it? Or does everyone just switch back to stock.


No issues at all. I recommend a modshack vtda they are not bad on price and sound awesome...also custom painted

Tell him the guy with the first Tiguan vtda sent you :thumbup:

The Tig using Tapatalk


----------



## Bsaint (Mar 26, 2008)

Java^Tiggy said:


> No issues at all. I recommend a modshack vtda they are not bad on price and sound awesome...also custom painted
> 
> Tell him the guy with the first Tiguan vtda sent you :thumbup:
> 
> The Tig using Tapatalk


Nice I'll check it out.

I have my eyes on a BSH one right now. 

I like how it integrates the heat sheild yet keeps a stock look


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

Java^Tiggy said:


> No issues at all. I recommend a modshack vtda they are not bad on price and sound awesome...also custom painted
> 
> Tell him the guy with the first Tiguan vtda sent you :thumbup:
> 
> The Tig using Tapatalk


Steve has an awesome product the airflow isn't as great as some other intakes on the market but is more then sufficient for most tiguan owners :thumbup:


----------



## Reallyslowrio (Oct 1, 2012)

Just traded my 2012 Jetta S for one..

Yay me


----------



## greggmischenko (Mar 21, 2011)

Traded in my A3 for a 2011 SE 4Motion. So happy!


----------



## The Dubbernaut (Feb 1, 2010)

THIS HAPPENED!!!!!

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5982955-Lightly-smoked-my-12!-(lights-how-to)


----------



## VeeDubDude66 (Nov 27, 2012)

Installed OEM (via Hong Kong) splash guards. Had to removed the rear wheels to get the back ones on so while I had the wheels off when ahead and slapped some RED duplicolor on the brake calipers, just because.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

lowered it.....need smaller tires now...stock ones are holding the car up.


Untitled by vwdork, on Flickr


----------



## Fnord (Jan 15, 2013)

Finally bought a Micro-CAN cable and did some VCDS tweaks; updated RNS-510 firmware; and installed the VIM (Video In Motion) hack. 

Add me to the list of people who drained their vehicle battery the first day they used a VCDS cable. Thanks to daylight running xenon headlights and an hour's worth of tinkering :laugh:


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Fnord said:


> Finally bought a Micro-CAN cable and did some VCDS tweaks; updated RNS-510 firmware; and installed the VIM (Video In Motion) hack.
> 
> Add me to the list of people who drained their vehicle battery the first day they used a VCDS cable. Thanks to daylight running xenon headlights and an hour's worth of tinkering :laugh:


Wait, VIM is just a hack? I thought there was a hardware purchase involved?

Also, how do you know if the 510 firmware is up to date? I find mine to be a bit laggy...

Finally, are we able to reactivate the voice command control for NAV input?


----------



## BIG EYE (Aug 20, 2001)

johnnyR32 said:


> lowered it.....need smaller tires now...stock ones are holding the car up.
> 
> 
> Untitled by vwdork, on Flickr



Looks good! What suspension did you use?


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

BIG EYE said:


> Looks good! What suspension did you use?


it's on bagyard air suspension with elevel management. sitting on the huge stock tires otherwise it would be much lower.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

johnnyR32 said:


> it's on bagyard air suspension with elevel management. sitting on the huge stock tires otherwise it would be much lower.


What size are you going to use / wheel specs?


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Preppy said:


> What size are you going to use / wheel specs?


putting smaller tires on the stock wheels for now and ordering another set of wheels and tires. probably doing a 235/35 on the Savannahs.


----------



## BIG EYE (Aug 20, 2001)

johnnyR32 said:


> it's on bagyard air suspension with elevel management. sitting on the huge stock tires otherwise it would be much lower.


Nice..Looks real good. Too bad it can't roll the way it is sitting in that pic


----------



## BIG EYE (Aug 20, 2001)

Preppy said:


> Wait, VIM is just a hack? I thought there was a hardware purchase involved?
> 
> Also, how do you know if the 510 firmware is up to date? I find mine to be a bit laggy...


I would like to know the answers to these questions as well.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

johnnyR32 said:


> putting smaller tires on the stock wheels for now and ordering another set of wheels and tires. probably doing a 235/35 on the Savannahs.


Are the savannahs strong enough to hold up to the added abuse of the shorter and stiffer side wall?

I gots no clue how soft these things are... though, if you're replacing them, it may not matter.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

BIG EYE said:


> Nice..Looks real good. Too bad it can't roll the way it is sitting in that pic


I could with smaller tires.



Preppy said:


> Are the savannahs strong enough to hold up to the added abuse of the shorter and stiffer side wall?
> 
> I gots no clue how soft these things are... though, if you're replacing them, it may not matter.


Yeah it should be just fine.


----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

Got a catback straight pipe to the tips fabricated...loud and sweet...down the line I might add a small res to smooth it out but for now I like it

The Tig using Tapatalk


----------



## africak (Jan 7, 2012)

The 20's are on, now just a set of coil overs for a 2" drop and I'll be golden ...










Sent from my cool phone


----------



## Yo_Delprad (Oct 26, 2007)

Anyone have a set of OEM 18" or 17" with decent tires in the northeast????


----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

Yo_Delprad said:


> Anyone have a set of OEM 18" or 17" with decent tires in the northeast????


I have oem 18 without tires 

The Tig using Tapatalk


----------



## Yo_Delprad (Oct 26, 2007)

Java^Tiggy said:


> I have oem 18 without tires
> 
> The Tig using Tapatalk


Location price pics?


----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

This is my post for then but I'm negotiable make me your best offer. I'm from Long Island

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?p=80251458

The Tig using Tapatalk


----------



## Yo_Delprad (Oct 26, 2007)

Java^Tiggy said:


> This is my post for then but I'm negotiable make me your best offer. I'm from Long Island
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?p=80251458
> 
> The Tig using Tapatalk


Pm sent


----------



## BrownBag (May 18, 2006)

Found this on Vossen website 











http://www.vossenwheels.com/CarGallery/All Other Makes-VW Tiguan-VVSCV1-931.aspx


----------



## Bsaint (Mar 26, 2008)

BrownBag said:


> Found this on Vossen website
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah thats Austin's car *garageinc* on Instagram

He's down here in FL, thing is sick.


----------



## BIG EYE (Aug 20, 2001)

BrownBag said:


> Found this on Vossen website
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Need this in my life


----------



## VeeDubDude66 (Nov 27, 2012)

whut I done today


----------



## bailey611 (Mar 26, 2010)

downpipe put on, wastegate clip installed... ordered my rims


----------



## africak (Jan 7, 2012)

bailey611 said:


> downpipe put on, wastegate clip installed... ordered my rims


 What rims?


Sent from my cool phone


----------



## bailey611 (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

Catback straight pipe made and installed, engine plastic re-installed all painted and tomorrow the front is going a little lower before i get an alignment


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

bailey611 said:


>


 I want a 18° bumper


----------



## gima (Nov 6, 2004)

BrownBag said:


> Found this on Vossen website
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That looks sick. FL what what eace:


----------



## Naresh (Feb 23, 2006)

africak said:


> The 20's are on, now just a set of coil overs for a 2" drop and I'll be golden ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Nice, what size and offset are those and are you running any spacers?


----------



## Naresh (Feb 23, 2006)

onequickg60 said:


> installed a eurosport intake


 Nice - is that the Audi R8 oil cap? :thumbup:


----------



## Bsaint (Mar 26, 2008)

Just some shameless self promotion for the film rig.


----------



## BIG EYE (Aug 20, 2001)

BrownBag said:


> Found this on Vossen website
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Anyone know the offset and the tire size on these?


----------



## Bsaint (Mar 26, 2008)

BIG EYE said:


> Anyone know the offset and the tire size on these?


 I know the wheels are 20x10.5 tires are 265/35/20 

Don't know offset, but you could prob find out on Vossens website.


----------



## b.schulz (Jun 11, 2003)

BIG EYE said:


> Anyone know the offset and the tire size on these?


 more importantly - why isn't this guy on vortex! Car looks awesome


----------



## onequickg60 (Dec 3, 2000)

Naresh said:


> Nice - is that the Audi R8 oil cap? :thumbup:


 Thanks and Yes..


----------



## onequickg60 (Dec 3, 2000)

BrownBag said:


> Found this on Vossen website
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 this has me thinking i'm doing mine all wrong lol. Looks great.


----------



## africak (Jan 7, 2012)

Naresh said:


> Nice, what size and offset are those and are you running any spacers?


 Thanks!!
No offset, no spacers. Great ride. 20/255/35 10" footprint.










Sent from my cool phone


----------



## MissShortyJ (May 18, 2008)

BIG EYE said:


> Anyone know the offset and the tire size on these?


 The website says that the offset for the concave vvscv1 is 42 and the not concave style is 33. :wave:


----------



## veedub64 (Jul 29, 2010)

Put on drill/slotted rotors/pads, 034 high density strut mounts, and ECS Tuning Fog Light Kit.


----------



## tigatola (May 26, 2010)

ZLEB said:


> I want a 18° bumper


 Me too . 

http://www.ecstuning.com/Search/tiguan/ES2561387/ 

Can't tell if this is the answer (waiting on pics to be uploaded).


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

tigatola said:


> Me too .
> 
> http://www.ecstuning.com/Search/tiguan/ES2561387/
> 
> Can't tell if this is the answer (waiting on pics to be uploaded).


 Its this bumper, i spoke to the guys at ecs a while ago and no one could give me an answer if it requires new flares like the 08-11 models did


----------



## Bsaint (Mar 26, 2008)

$1,100 for a front bumper :sly:.. I'm guessing not painted too. 

I don't know about you guys, but I don't dislike my front enough to spend $1,500 to change the front look slightly.


----------



## BIG EYE (Aug 20, 2001)

Bsaint said:


> I know the wheels are 20x10.5 tires are 265/35/20
> 
> Don't know offset, but you could prob find out on Vossens website.


 
Thanks for the info! Curious to see what this thing looks like aired up...


----------



## veedub64 (Jul 29, 2010)

Bsaint said:


> $1,100 for a front bumper :sly:.. I'm guessing not painted too.
> 
> I don't know about you guys, but I don't dislike my front enough to spend $1,500 to change the front look slightly.


 That because it's not just the bumper. This bumper is designed for those without fogs. They 1K includes: 

R-line Front Bumper Cover 
Tow Hook Cover 
Driver & Passenger Fog Light Grills 
R-line Center Bumper Grill 
Driver & Passenger Fog lights 
R-Line Lower Bumper Spoiler 
ECS Wiring Harness for HB4 Fog lights 
Euroswitch 
Fog Light Hardware 

The bumper alone would probably be half the price.


----------



## BrownBag (May 18, 2006)

So will an intake from a Mk6 gti work on a tiguan?


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

BrownBag said:


> So will an intake from a Mk6 gti work on a tiguan?


 Yeah it'll work. But you need the passat cc grille extension thing to seal onto the air box inlet grille.


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

TylerO28 said:


> Yeah it'll work. But you need the passat cc grille extension thing to seal onto the air box inlet grille.


 I have an extra brand new one for $10 shipped :beer:


----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

Got rearended...its not bad but I'm pissed

The Tig using Tapatalk


----------



## africak (Jan 7, 2012)

Java^Tiggy said:


> Got rearended...its not bad but I'm pissed
> 
> The Tig using Tapatalk


 Arghh!!!! Pics?!?


Sent from my cool phone


----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

africak said:


> Arghh!!!! Pics?!?
> 
> 
> Sent from my cool phone


 Nothing right now it's snowing right now and I dont feel like freezing my ass off lol...
Essentially it's mostly mechanical from what I can tell, closing the hatch softly doesn't fully latch it but when you close it hard it does. There's a dent on the very bottom of the hatch, my license plate bulbs don't work and it looks like the bumper composite section has a new crease in it. When I open the hatch the gasket has a lump in it which leads me to believe there's a bend somewhere behind the license plate. I'm not really sure if it's more extensive then that but I will find that out soon. I'm still deciding whether or not to go through my own insurance or 1 on 1 with enterprise who the guy rented the car from not 5 minutes before he hit me right out in front of an auto body shop, where I happen to know 1 of the guys working there and he saw the whole thing happen as well as the enterprise rep who is leaving the auto body shop at the same time. Looks like I lucked out but it's just a really annoying ****ty situation -_-

The Tig using Tapatalk


----------



## vwhipster (Apr 20, 2012)

Java^Tiggy said:


> Nothing right now it's snowing right now and I dont feel like freezing my ass off lol...
> Essentially it's mostly mechanical from what I can tell, closing the hatch softly doesn't fully latch it but when you close it hard it does. There's a dent on the very bottom of the hatch, my license plate bulbs don't work and it looks like the bumper composite section has a new crease in it. When I open the hatch the gasket has a lump in it which leads me to believe there's a bend somewhere behind the license plate. I'm not really sure if it's more extensive then that but I will find that out soon. I'm still deciding whether or not to go through my own insurance or 1 on 1 with enterprise who the guy rented the car from not 5 minutes before he hit me right out in front of an auto body shop, where I happen to know 1 of the guys working there and he saw the whole thing happen as well as the enterprise rep who is leaving the auto body shop at the same time. Looks like I lucked out but it's just a really annoying ****ty situation -_-
> 
> The Tig using Tapatalk


 You think you will still be going to DoD6?


----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

vwhipster said:


> You think you will still be going to DoD6?


 It's going in for repair on Wednesday so I should have it back within a week easily. I'll definitely still be going haha can't miss it 

The Tig using Tapatalk


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

Java^Tiggy said:


> It's going in for repair on Wednesday so I should have it back within a week easily. I'll definitely still be going haha can't miss it
> 
> The Tig using Tapatalk


 That sucks man, good body shops are hard to find. I'll see you at DOD


----------



## vwhipster (Apr 20, 2012)

ZLEB said:


> That sucks man, good body shops are hard to find. I'll see you at DOD


 Cant wait to see the Tigs at DoD


----------



## Bsaint (Mar 26, 2008)

veedub64 said:


> That because it's not just the bumper. This bumper is designed for those without fogs. They 1K includes:
> 
> R-line Front Bumper Cover
> Tow Hook Cover
> ...


 Alright fair enough, 

the fog lights and wiring I can understand.


----------



## Yo_Delprad (Oct 26, 2007)

Might be getting rid of the Tig for a golf TDi or GTI depends on if the dealer will buy out the lease.


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

Yo_Delprad said:


> Might be getting rid of the Tig for a golf TDi or GTI depends on if the dealer will buy out the lease.


 You should wait a year and get a mkvii gtd :thumbup:


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

ZLEB said:


> You should wait a year and get a mkvii gtd :thumbup:


 Agreed.


----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

Preppy said:


> Agreed.


 Double agreed. That thing is nice I'm tempted myself

The Tig using Tapatalk


----------



## BrownBag (May 18, 2006)

ZLEB said:


> Its this bumper, i spoke to the guys at ecs a while ago and no one could give me an answer if it requires new flares like the 08-11 models did


 Here is another closer look at that bumper, I think I need to get one next. I wonder if I can order one from my work opcorn:


----------



## Yo_Delprad (Oct 26, 2007)

ZLEB said:


> You should wait a year and get a mkvii gtd :thumbup:


 I can't I have a baby on the way and want to get the car situation figured out before then and get my payments lower


----------



## BrownBag (May 18, 2006)

Hey ZLEB I was looking at Vw in the Uk. The base modle tiguan is a s and it doesnt use the SEL fender flares. Uses the SE looks like and it has that front bumper.


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

Yo_Delprad said:


> I can't I have a baby on the way and want to get the car situation figured out before then and get my payments lower


 Congrats on the baby man! Big responsibility but big rewards :thumbup:
Obviously im not telling you how to spend your money but next year you can have the best of both worlds.



BrownBag said:


> Hey ZLEB I was looking at Vw in the Uk. The base modle tiguan is a s and it doesnt use the SEL fender flares. Uses the SE looks like and it has that front bumper.


 I completely agree they do look the same but the fact i couldn't get a definite answer was enough to deter me from purchasing the rline bumper. It would suck to spend all that money and then find out you need rline flares door mouldings and rear bumper like the 5n's do. One of these days ill buy the etka and search the pn#'s for myself.


----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

So I was just pondering an idea ... 

Does anyone have any thoughts about these??


----------



## Yo_Delprad (Oct 26, 2007)

ZLEB said:


> Congrats on the baby man! Big responsibility but big rewards :thumbup:
> Obviously im not telling you how to spend your money but next year you can have the best of both worlds.


 Thanks man! I know as much as I like the Gtd I'm content with a TDi golf with sunroof and nav


----------



## team_v (Feb 19, 2010)

Java^Tiggy said:


> So I was just pondering an idea ...
> 
> Does anyone have any thoughts about these??
> 
> fluoro blue wheel.jpg


 To be honest i think they are a bit too contrasted for the black car body. 
Maybe if you went a bit darker or lighter (deep blue or teal) it wouldn't be so contrasted.


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

team_v said:


> To be honest i think they are a bit too contrasted for the black car body.
> Maybe if you went a bit darker or lighter (deep blue or teal) it wouldn't be so contrasted.


 :beer: 
ORANGE :thumbup:


----------



## TIGSEL (Dec 22, 2011)

ZLEB said:


> :beer:
> ORANGE :thumbup:


 and make sure to get them in time for Halloween


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

TIGSEL said:


> and make sure to get them in time for Halloween


 Lol


----------



## africak (Jan 7, 2012)

Definitely the orange!


Sent from my cool phone


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Java^Tiggy said:


> So I was just pondering an idea ...
> 
> Does anyone have any thoughts about these??


 Don't love these, they look photoshopped


----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

Preppy said:


> Don't love these, they look photoshopped


 lol thanks haha...I stared at this vs. my current wheels all day yesterday and I still think my car looks better as it is right now with the black wheels...it would be cool but not my style for now.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

went to the beach yesterday and stopped by the dealer this morning. 

 
Untitled by vwdork, on Flickr 
 
Untitled by vwdork, on Flickr


----------



## bailey611 (Mar 26, 2010)

gave some people some $$ and i have some new wheels....


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

johnnyR32 said:


> went to the beach yesterday and stopped by the dealer this morning.


 The smaller rubber and lower ride height make the savannahs look HUGE


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Preppy said:


> The smaller rubber and lower ride height make the savannahs look HUGE


 hahaha I know man it's crazy. I love the wheels even more now.


----------



## africak (Jan 7, 2012)

bailey611 said:


> gave some people some $$ and i have some new wheels....


 I love new wheels, congrats!


Sent from my cool phone


----------



## africak (Jan 7, 2012)

johnnyR32 said:


> went to the beach yesterday and stopped by the dealer this morning.
> 
> 
> Untitled by vwdork, on Flickr
> ...


 What lowering kit you have installed?


Sent from my cool phone


----------



## Reallyslowrio (Oct 1, 2012)

Got rear ended this morning... 

Had her for a whole 12 days.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

africak said:


> What lowering kit you have installed?
> 
> 
> Sent from my cool phone


 bagyard bags front and rear with elevel


----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

Reallyslowrio said:


> Got rear ended this morning...
> 
> Had her for a whole 12 days.


 Ugh doesn't it suck, happened to me on Monday and I'm in the shop already...people are just getting worse and worse at driving it pisses me off.

Are you alright?

The Tig using Tapatalk


----------



## BrownBag (May 18, 2006)

Used the tiguan today to pick these up for my audi. 

B6 S4 Recaro seats


----------



## VeeDubDude66 (Nov 27, 2012)

bailey611 said:


> gave some people some $$ and i have some new wheels....


 SWEET! those would look sick with Benz center caps! :thumbup:


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

VeeDubDude66 said:


> SWEET! those would look sick with Benz center caps! :thumbup:


 or............. VW caps.


----------



## bailey611 (Mar 26, 2010)

Preppy said:


> or............. VW caps.


 

yea i put the TSW in for now til i can find some VW... 


but i also but in my O2 spacer today and so far no more codes...


----------



## africak (Jan 7, 2012)

bailey611 said:


> yea i put the TSW in for now til i can find some VW...
> 
> 
> but i also but in my O2 spacer today and so far no more codes...


I want to replace my TSW caps also, lemme know when you find the VW caps.thanks!


Sent from my cool phone


----------



## bailey611 (Mar 26, 2010)

i havent found much yet... oh well...


----------



## Fnord (Jan 15, 2013)

Installed European headlight switch. Stupid easy to do. It me longer to open the shipping package than to replace the headlight switch. :thumbup:


----------



## onequickg60 (Dec 3, 2000)

Installed Tein S springs from a 2010 Gti.. Springs will do 2inch on a GTI..

BEFORE 









AFTER


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

onequickg60 said:


> Installed Tein S springs from a 2010 Gti.. Springs will do 2inch on a GTI..
> 
> BEFORE
> 
> ...


They'll settle a lot I'm sure. Our super sports sure did.


----------



## africak (Jan 7, 2012)

onequickg60 said:


> Installed Tein S springs from a 2010 Gti.. Springs will do 2inch on a GTI..
> 
> BEFORE
> 
> ...


Are those 18's? And who did you have install the springs, may I ask?


Sent from my cool phone


----------



## onequickg60 (Dec 3, 2000)

africak said:


> Are those 18's? And who did you have install the springs, may I ask?
> 
> 
> Sent from my cool phone


there 19x9.5 all the way around and i did the install with my brother.. if you have the time, patiences, proper tools its not that bad.. took me more time then it should of.. ran into a few problem with strut nut rusted and the allen wouldnt fit proper so ti stripped.. but we got it done.. all in my drive way a lift for of made it easier alot of time was spend moving jack stands and readjusting after each wheel was done..


----------



## ch46eseaknight (Mar 20, 2013)

I went back to the dealership (Auburn VW) and had my new 19 inch Savannah's with the Pirelli Scorpion somthing or another tires put on. I'm so impressed with how much better they look. Here is a pic, I'll get a better before and after in the morning when there is light. Sorry this one is dark. 

So far all my dealings with Auburn VW have been top notch! 




So does the front bumber from the 2010, 2011 fit on the 13's? I really like the way the older ones look. Just curious.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

ch46eseaknight said:


> So does the front bumber from the 2010, 2011 fit on the 13's? I really like the way the older ones look. Just curious.


not without also changing the headlights and who knows what else.


----------



## gilesrulz (Nov 2, 2006)

The grill and the underbody impact guard are different also. Not to mention the enormous amount of money they would charge you for the fascia painted to match. I would guess north of $2000 for that change unless you could find a junkyard part.


----------



## ch46eseaknight (Mar 20, 2013)

Ok, scratch the fron clip idea! lol 

Here is a better pic from today. Good thing I mowed the lawn yesterday.


----------



## greggmischenko (Mar 21, 2011)

ch46eseaknight said:


> I went back to the dealership (Auburn VW) and had my new 19 inch Savannah's with the Pirelli Scorpion somthing or another tires put on. I'm so impressed with how much better they look. Here is a pic, I'll get a better before and after in the morning when there is light. Sorry this one is dark.
> 
> So far all my dealings with Auburn VW have been top notch!
> 
> ...





johnnyR32 said:


> not without also changing the headlights and who knows what else.





gilesrulz said:


> The grill and the underbody impact guard are different also. Not to mention the enormous amount of money they would charge you for the fascia painted to match. I would guess north of $2000 for that change unless you could find a junkyard part.


Unless you found someone with a 2011 in the same color that wanted a 2013 front end ans you swapped. :cough:


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

I have an 09 I'll swap front ends with you


----------



## Bsaint (Mar 26, 2008)

Today as a good day with the Tig, got a lot done. Mods may not be everyones cup O' tea, but I like them and the way it looks now all thats left is wheels and suspension.

: Carbon roof
: Carbon Grill Slats
: LED DRL Fogs











The roof came out great and I'm pretty happy with it, you can prob see a few bubbles in the photo'sbut it's all smooth now.






























And for the fogs/drl I kept kicking around the idea of adding fogs, but really don't use them very much. Not to mention I really like the new look of the LED DRLs most new cars have. In all honesty it looks pretty factory once I got done. I'll have to get some pictures tomorrow in the daylight these night shots don't do it justice.


----------



## africak (Jan 7, 2012)

Bsaint said:


> Today as a good day with the Tig, got a lot done. Mods may not be everyones cup O' tea, but I like them and the way it looks now all thats left is wheels and suspension.
> 
> : Carbon roof
> : Carbon Grill Slats
> ...


Nice job with the DRL's. If I never had a panoramic glass roof if consider doing the CF sheeting too


Sent from my cool phone


----------



## ch46eseaknight (Mar 20, 2013)

I like the way the grill turned out. PM sent.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

lined it up with my mkiv's. :beer:


Untitled by vwdork, on Flickr


----------



## ForkEm (Oct 7, 2005)

Bsaint said:


> Today as a good day with the Tig, got a lot done. Mods may not be everyones cup O' tea, but I like them and the way it looks now all thats left is wheels and suspension.
> 
> : Carbon roof
> : Carbon Grill Slats
> ...


I like :thumbup:


----------



## Bsaint (Mar 26, 2008)

Thanks guys, here are some better shots not lit up.


----------



## mac711 (Mar 11, 2013)

Bsaint said:


> Thanks guys, here are some better shots not lit up.


Bsaint 

I'm not even much of a mod person, just an admirer, and your car looks terrific. The roof and lights came out extremely nice. The grill too! Nice job!


----------



## Bsaint (Mar 26, 2008)

mac711 said:


> Bsaint
> 
> I'm not even much of a mod person, just an admirer, and your car looks terrific. The roof and lights came out extremely nice. The grill too! Nice job!


Thanks man, :beer:

Yeah I really didn't want to drastically change the look of the car, but at the same time I like something a bit different. 

Overall I'm pretty happy with the way it turned out.


----------



## Bsaint (Mar 26, 2008)

A couple people were asking me about brightness and got a few PMs, so here is a day time pic you can get a better idea.


----------



## C_GERM (Mar 20, 2011)

Went apr stage 1 ! Wooo night and day difference. Best thing I've done so far


----------



## echomatics (Oct 19, 2012)

C_GERM said:


> Went apr stage 1 ! Wooo night and day difference. Best thing I've done so far


The way the car should be from VW! Congrats


----------



## C_GERM (Mar 20, 2011)

echomatics said:


> The way the car should be from VW! Congrats


Oh absolutely I agree 120% hahahaha now for an exhaust and a down pipe if somebody's ever gonna make one for a 4motion tiggy!


----------



## bailey611 (Mar 26, 2010)

washed, clay bar all the nasty stuff on it off and a nice coat of wax....


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

C_GERM said:


> Oh absolutely I agree 120% hahahaha now for an exhaust and a down pipe if somebody's ever gonna make one for a 4motion tiggy!


They already do.......


----------



## VeeDubDude66 (Nov 27, 2012)

Ordered TT exhaust & VCDS Pro kit...let the real fun begin (after 2-day FedEx shipping anyway).


----------



## ForkEm (Oct 7, 2005)

bailey611 said:


> washed, clay bar all the nasty stuff on it off and a nice coat of wax....


Was thinking of doing the same but it looks like this weekend is going to get a little nasty and I don't have a garage :banghead:


----------



## Reallyslowrio (Oct 1, 2012)

Ordered a few parts for her while she's hanging out at the body shop. I felt it was only right to give her a warm welcome home.

Ordered this...

Bleeder Block

and this...

Shifter Bracket Bushings


----------



## MissShortyJ (May 18, 2008)

question! Next week I'm having the Tiguan flashed Unitronic stage 2, What type of Downpipe is everyone running? I've seen alot of different brands, does anyone recommend anything or have a preference?? Any info would be great! Thank you! :wave:


----------



## bailey611 (Mar 26, 2010)

Blaqkbunny said:


> Was thinking of doing the same but it looks like this weekend is going to get a little nasty and I don't have a garage :banghead:


Eh, i took off a few layers of all the salt and misc crap.. Took bout 3 hours just to clay bar it but its way better, probably go over it again in a month.. I hope it rains all weekend to get all te chemicals off the roads  ill just keep it inside


----------



## bailey611 (Mar 26, 2010)

MissShortyJ said:


> question! Next week I'm having the Tiguan flashed Unitronic stage 2, What type of Downpipe is everyone running? I've seen alot of different brands, does anyone recommend anything or have a preference?? Any info would be great! Thank you! :wave:


Is your tig a fwd or awd? Kinda matters


----------



## BrownBag (May 18, 2006)

bailey611 said:


> Is your tig a fwd or awd? Kinda matters


4 mo


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

MissShortyJ said:


> question! Next week I'm having the Tiguan flashed Unitronic stage 2, What type of Downpipe is everyone running? I've seen alot of different brands, does anyone recommend anything or have a preference?? Any info would be great! Thank you! :wave:





BrownBag said:


> 4 mo


I have the Techtonics Tuning single cat DP on my 4Motion and it fits perfect. And I'm running it with a KO4.


----------



## MissShortyJ (May 18, 2008)

johnnyR32 said:


> I have the Techtonics Tuning single cat DP on my 4Motion and it fits perfect. And I'm running it with a KO4.


Thank you. Pretty sure i'm going with this one :wave:


----------



## bailey611 (Mar 26, 2010)

johnnyR32 said:


> I have the Techtonics Tuning single cat DP on my 4Motion and it fits perfect. And I'm running it with a KO4.


i have the same DP too, - the KO4


----------



## Bsaint (Mar 26, 2008)

Just cleaned it up last night.


----------



## VeeDubDude66 (Nov 27, 2012)

Bsaint said:


> Just cleaned it up last night.


VERY nice! really like the carbon and LEDs :thumbup:


----------



## Bsaint (Mar 26, 2008)

VeeDubDude66 said:


> VERY nice! really like the carbon and LEDs :thumbup:


Thank you sir,


----------



## bailey611 (Mar 26, 2010)

paint matched the fog light grills, and blacked out the platic skid plate...

ill have pics of it installed tomorrow...


----------



## Reallyslowrio (Oct 1, 2012)

Today I stared at my tail lights wondering why the amber turn signals don't work...

After skimming through several threads, I'm not going to even attempt it...


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Bsaint said:


> Just cleaned it up last night.


Are those blue halogens?


----------



## Bsaint (Mar 26, 2008)

Preppy said:


> Are those blue halogens?


No, HIDs 4,300k, they tend to photograph more blue same with the white LEDs.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Bsaint said:


> No, HIDs 4,300k, they tend to photograph more blue same with the white LEDs.


Oh, drop ins in reflector housings... =\


----------



## Bsaint (Mar 26, 2008)

Preppy said:


> Oh, drop ins in reflector housings... =\


yes, 

please save me the lecture, I'm not new to car modding.


----------



## bailey611 (Mar 26, 2010)

painted my fog light grills


----------



## ch46eseaknight (Mar 20, 2013)

^^^^^ I like it. Looks sharp! It reminds me of something, but I can't place my finger on it.

I was hoping you guys with the K04's could help me understand. So I see the APR kit. But I was wanting to know what K04-xxx model fits the Tig? Is it a direct swap or does the manifold have to be swapped too?

I had a MKIV Jetta and I upgraded to the K04-001 and loved it! 

Thanks


----------



## VeeDubDude66 (Nov 27, 2012)

VCDS coding here...minor stuff. windows now drop with key fob, tear-drop for rear wiper, got rid of bulb out warning indicator after LED plate lights.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

ch46eseaknight said:


> ^^^^^ I like it. Looks sharp! It reminds me of something, but I can't place my finger on it.
> 
> I was hoping you guys with the K04's could help me understand. So I see the APR kit. But I was wanting to know what K04-xxx model fits the Tig? Is it a direct swap or does the manifold have to be swapped too?
> 
> ...


A tsi ko4 from apr will work. You need to realize its just a gti motor and drive train. Its a simple upgrade.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Bsaint said:


> yes,
> 
> please save me the lecture, I'm not new to car modding.


I have it as well in my wife's tiguan. But ordered a Morimoto d2s bi-xenon kit...that should be a huge improvement


----------



## Bsaint (Mar 26, 2008)

TylerO28 said:


> I have it as well in my wife's tiguan. But ordered a Mishimoto d2s bi-xenon kit...that should be a huge improvement


yeah I plan on doing a projector retrofit at some point, but I've had the car 5 months. Not going to get into it as of yet. 

I just wish there were more headlight options for the Tig 2


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

I am a lighting freak. I've done a clear lens zkw-r swap and cutoff mod for my OEM bi-xenon's on my Mk5. And my Datsun 280z has Jeep jk Wrangler 7"rounds with morimoto bi-xenon d2s i love a good projector


----------



## veedub64 (Jul 29, 2010)

Picked up a Porsche 991 Oil and Coolant caps


----------



## ForkEm (Oct 7, 2005)

The dealer didn't do a very good job of cleaning up/detailing when I picked it up so I took it upon myself to wash, claybar, and wax since I had a free day. Came out pretty good :thumbup:


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Blaqkbunny said:


> The dealer didn't do a very good job of cleaning up/detailing when I picked it up so I took it upon myself to wash, claybar, and wax since I had a free day. Came out pretty good :thumbup:


Saw this blue for the first time, in the sun, last weekend at the coin-op carwash... wow it popped.

Awesome metal flake.


----------



## MissShortyJ (May 18, 2008)

Ordered Downpipe and intake on Monday, Should be here by Friday :thumbup:


----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

Might be selling my straight pipe catback just wondering if anyone would be interested?

The Tig using Tapatalk


----------



## veedub64 (Jul 29, 2010)

Java^Tiggy said:


> Might be selling my straight pipe catback just wondering if anyone would be interested?
> 
> The Tig using Tapatalk


What type of Downpipe do you have? Shoot me a PM. I'm looking to get a Downpipe.


----------



## bailey611 (Mar 26, 2010)

Blaqkbunny said:


> The dealer didn't do a very good job of cleaning up/detailing when I picked it up so I took it upon myself to wash, claybar, and wax since I had a free day. Came out pretty good :thumbup:


i hope the rain fri night will was most of the rest of all the salt and crap off the roads... i want to clay bar mine one more time before summer to get anything i missed the first time i did it....


----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

veedub64 said:


> What type of Downpipe do you have? Shoot me a PM. I'm looking to get a Downpipe.


It's not a dp, just a straight pipe catback section that goes from the end of the downpipe to the tips. No resonator, no muffler, just custom piping. Will fit fwd and 4mo. 

Pm if interested 

The Tig using Tapatalk


----------



## bailey611 (Mar 26, 2010)

i got a center sun shade visor from a Mk4..... made it work in the Tiguan 

now its up....









now its down...


----------



## housguy (Feb 26, 2004)

Car wash and installed a green filter into the air box.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Intake manifold flapper went and took a $H!+ on us the other Day. It was misfiring, so i replaced the coil packs. Then the cel came back for the flapper. So the car went into the dealer. And we got it replaced under essentially a "good faith" warranty.
I opted to have the valves cleaned while the manifold was off too so I bet we'll feel the improvement


----------



## veedub64 (Jul 29, 2010)




----------



## vrsantana (Sep 25, 2006)

Just got my 2010 Wolfsburg Tig today. Excited about it, but can't figure out why bluetooth audio not working.


----------



## Bsaint (Mar 26, 2008)

Didn't do anything to it, just used it to pick up some flooring for the new house. Closed on Thursday


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

vacuumed it...


Untitled by vwdork, on Flickr


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Are those oe sill plates?


----------



## Yo_Delprad (Oct 26, 2007)

Preppy said:


> Are those oe sill plates?


Yes


----------



## jay'stig (Nov 8, 2010)

Installed AWE-tuning TOP pipe and neuspeed hi-flow discharge pipe. Wow! what a difference! my Tig has GIAC software and a CAI and now she boosts like crazy. I highly recommend these two upgrades.


----------



## Reallyslowrio (Oct 1, 2012)

jay'stig said:


> Installed AWE-tuning TOP pipe and neuspeed hi-flow discharge pipe. Wow! what a difference! my Tig has GIAC software and a CAI and now she boosts like crazy. I highly recommend these two upgrades.



Do you have p/n's?


----------



## jay'stig (Nov 8, 2010)

Reallyslowrio said:


> Do you have p/n's?


 Reallyslowrio check out the links below

neuspeed discharge pipe

http://www.neuspeed.com/127/11/0/16...charge-pipe-eliminates-oe-sound-amplifer.html

AWE-tuning TOP pipe

http://www.awe-tuning.com/tsi-turbo-outlet-pipe-top-black-finish


----------



## TIGSEL (Dec 22, 2011)

jay'stig said:


> Installed AWE-tuning TOP pipe and neuspeed hi-flow discharge pipe. Wow! what a difference! my Tig has GIAC software and a CAI and now she boosts like crazy. I highly recommend these two upgrades.


Best mods for the money aside form chipping it. If I'll ever mod anything engine related these two will be the first mods I'll spend my money on :thumbup:


----------



## MissShortyJ (May 18, 2008)

Installed Intake last weekend.


----------



## jay'stig (Nov 8, 2010)

MissShortyJ said:


> Installed Intake last weekend.


missShortyJ, is that a BSH? how do you like it?


----------



## jay'stig (Nov 8, 2010)

TIGSEL said:


> Best mods for the money aside form chipping it. If I'll ever mod anything engine related these two will be the first mods I'll spend my money on :thumbup:


 TIGSEL it is absolutely the best place to start. if you do it you will not be dissapointed.


----------



## veedub64 (Jul 29, 2010)

Snowfoam Wash


----------



## MissShortyJ (May 18, 2008)

jay'stig said:


> missShortyJ, is that a BSH? how do you like it?


Yep. BSH. I really like it, it was super easy to install. You can tell a difference pretty significantly...I will having the downpipe installed later today and then unitronic on stage 2 hopefully this weekend. After that i'm sure i'll be able to tell a pretty big difference all together


----------



## b.schulz (Jun 11, 2003)

MissShortyJ said:


> Yep. BSH. I really like it, it was super easy to install. You can tell a difference pretty significantly...I will having the downpipe installed later today and then unitronic on stage 2 hopefully this weekend. After that i'm sure i'll be able to tell a pretty big difference all together


curious how your gas mileage changes as well. =) not that it's a huge FUN factor in driving the car with those tweaks, but still curious none the less. :thumbup:


----------



## MissShortyJ (May 18, 2008)

b.schulz said:


> curious how your gas mileage changes as well. =) not that it's a huge FUN factor in driving the car with those tweaks, but still curious none the less. :thumbup:


Installed the downpipe. Drove it home...the difference is pretty amazing... I love it. I'll have to let you know in a week or so on the gas mileage. I havent been able to drive it until today :laugh:


----------



## jay'stig (Nov 8, 2010)

MissShortyJ said:


> Installed the downpipe. Drove it home...the difference is pretty amazing... I love it. I'll have to let you know in a week or so on the gas mileage. I havent been able to drive it until today :laugh:


down pipe is next on my list for sure. I would suggest your next mods be the two items i listed above. The AWE-Tuning TOP pipe and the Neuspeed throttle pipe. they will complement the tune, intake, and down pipe you just did. :thumbup:

cheers
Jay


----------



## MissShortyJ (May 18, 2008)

jay'stig said:


> down pipe is next on my list for sure. I would suggest your next mods be the two items i listed above. The AWE-Tuning TOP pipe and the Neuspeed throttle pipe. they will complement the tune, intake, and down pipe you just did. :thumbup:
> 
> cheers
> Jay


Awesome! Thank you :wave:


----------



## VeeDubDude66 (Nov 27, 2012)

I had LLumar window tinting done...in accordance with state laws, 35% all around (except 5% on windshield brow). Can barely tell its been tinted.

:thumbdown: to NC for having state inspections AND for classifying the Tig a four door sedan (4S) and not a multi-purpose vehicle/SUV


----------



## nsmsam (Feb 5, 2003)

Haul a little 70" TV


----------



## Bsaint (Mar 26, 2008)

nsmsam said:


> Haul a little 70" TV


:thumbup: Like a glove.

I'm picking up a new 65" was hoping it would fit. Good to know I could go bigger. :beer:


----------



## nsmsam (Feb 5, 2003)

Bsaint said:


> :thumbup: Like a glove.
> 
> I'm picking up a new 65" was hoping it would fit. Good to know I could go bigger. :beer:


**** Luck!!!! Be warned. The driver needs to be small in order to successfully bring the TV and the Tiguan home. Bring some straps because the trunk won't close :thumbup:


----------



## Bsaint (Mar 26, 2008)

nsmsam said:


> **** Luck!!!! Be warned. The driver needs to be small in order to successfully bring the TV and the Tiguan home. Bring some straps because the trunk won't close :thumbup:


hahah good to know. Maybe I'll have the wife drive or use her car.


----------



## quattro40v (Apr 9, 2013)

nsmsam said:


> Haul a little 70" TV


Awesome. :laugh:


----------



## Naresh (Feb 23, 2006)

veedub64 said:


> Picked up a Porsche 991 Oil and Coolant caps


I assume these fit the Tiguan 2.0TDi as well?


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Spring cleaning.
Winter -> Summer wheel changeover.
Dupli-colored the calipers black.

Next week... polish and wax.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ForkEm (Oct 7, 2005)

Yesterday, I removed the airbag warning labels on the visors. Today, I'm going to install led license plate bulbs and euro switch.


----------



## b.schulz (Jun 11, 2003)

Drove her up to Tahoe and parked her out front of our little weekend getaway shack and gave her a good wash. Got some good mileage over the weekend too! (389 miles and still no light)


----------



## BIG EYE (Aug 20, 2001)

Started preparing my trunk for airride! Kit should be delivered this week!


----------



## kt3re (Mar 28, 2013)

Dipped and Tinted


----------



## jay'stig (Nov 8, 2010)

kt3re said:


> Dipped and Tinted


are the VW emblems two different colors? or is that from the sun light?


----------



## jay'stig (Nov 8, 2010)

Blaqkbunny said:


> Yesterday, I removed the airbag warning labels on the visors. Today, I'm going to install led license plate bulbs and euro switch.


How did you take the lables off? did you use a solvent of some sort or a razor blade?


----------



## ForkEm (Oct 7, 2005)

jay'stig said:


> How did you take the lables off? did you use a solvent of some sort or a razor blade?


Nail polish remover and a wash cloth is what I use. I pour a little nail polish remover on the wash cloth and hold it on the label for about a minute to let it soak and then do a whole lot of rubbing


----------



## kt3re (Mar 28, 2013)

jay'stig said:


> are the VW emblems two different colors? or is that from the sun light?


its the sunlight, and i kind of changed the colors a bit on PS (silly me)


----------



## jay'stig (Nov 8, 2010)

Blaqkbunny said:


> Nail polish remover and a wash cloth is what I use. I pour a little nail polish remover on the wash cloth and hold it on the label for about a minute to let it soak and then do a whole lot of rubbing


the nail polish remover didn't discolor the visor?  those lables drive me nuts, i would like to this too.:thumbup:


----------



## ForkEm (Oct 7, 2005)

jay'stig said:


> the nail polish remover didn't discolor the visor?  those lables drive me nuts, i would like to this too.:thumbup:


Nope, they look great. Just don't rub too hard, I broke my passenger mirror in the process.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Rubbing alcohol works too a little more gentle


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

detailed it on Saturday...


Untitled by vwdork, on Flickr


----------



## SykoraA4 (Jul 22, 2007)

bought these










blue leds for the lighting swap too.


----------



## ForkEm (Oct 7, 2005)

SykoraA4 said:


> bought these
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would like to see the final product whenever you get around to it :thumbup:


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

SykoraA4 said:


> bought these
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Golf r needles?
How do you crack the cluster open?


----------



## SykoraA4 (Jul 22, 2007)

yep, and will do.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Preppy said:


> Golf r needles?
> How do you crack the cluster open?


cluster comes out with 2 screws and then is held together with a few more. swapping the needles is a tedious task tho.


----------



## Bsaint (Mar 26, 2008)

Blaqkbunny said:


> I would like to see the final product whenever you get around to it :thumbup:


+1 

Nice little touch SykoraA4 I'd like to see as well and possible DIY pics I'd love to do this. :thumbup: :thumbup:

:beer:


----------



## Reallyslowrio (Oct 1, 2012)

Ordered a Carbonio Stage 1 for her this morning.


----------



## ch46eseaknight (Mar 20, 2013)

Hit 1000 miles today. 

I ordered a AFE Pro Dry S drop in filter, some Mothers California Gold car wash soap and some Mothers FX-SynWax. Going to put the first coat on this week after a good wash. I wish I had waxed it right after buying it! :banghead:


----------



## Rosco03 (Apr 23, 2013)

Currently getting my windows tinted, that's about it for today lol


----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

OK, so I just dumped out my catch can...It's only been 7.5 weeks and I have what I'm thinking is a heck of a lot of crap in here...Can anyone comment on this? Is it normal? This is my first car running one and I'm really not sure what I should be expecting.. 

Also it seemed like the physical height of where it was positioned was too low and maybe thats the cause but I raised it up so its now attached to a screw hole that was available on the engine mount instead of next to it down on a frame rail. 

heres a pic of the bottle of gunk... 










and my hand with it for reference (its a smart water bottle) 










Lastly...I'm assuming i should be replacing oil whenever I empty it? If thats the case every 2 months sounds ridiculous


----------



## veedub64 (Jul 29, 2010)

Java^Tiggy said:


> OK, so I just dumped out my catch can...It's only been 7.5 weeks and I have what I'm thinking is a heck of a lot of crap in here...Can anyone comment on this? Is it normal? This is my first car running one and I'm really not sure what I should be expecting..
> 
> Also it seemed like the physical height of where it was positioned was too low and maybe thats the cause but I raised it up so its now attached to a screw hole that was available on the engine mount instead of next to it down on a frame rail.
> 
> ...


 During Winter or lengths of cold weather there will be more condensation(water) in the catch can than what you will see over the warming summer months. It's normal. During the winter I have to clean my out once every 3-4 weeks but during the summer I can easily go 2 months before cleaning it out. You replace your oil as normal. The catch can is catching the oil by pass.


----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

veedub64 said:


> During Winter or lengths of cold weather there will be more condensation(water) in the catch can than what you will see over the warming summer months. It's normal. During the winter I have to clean my out once every 3-4 weeks but during the summer I can easily go 2 months before cleaning it out. You replace your oil as normal. The catch can is catching the oil by pass.


 Thanks for getting back to me, makes a lot of sense now and I feel less worried haha. I appreciate it! 

The Tig using Tapatalk


----------



## gilesrulz (Nov 2, 2006)

That bottle is at least 80% water. The part that is oil, at the top, has a lot of water dispersed in it, which is why it's that weird texture. There is maybe 1/4 to 1/2 cup of oil there. 



Java^Tiggy said:


> Lastly...I'm assuming i should be replacing oil whenever I empty it? If thats the case every 2 months sounds ridiculous


----------



## veedub64 (Jul 29, 2010)

About to pull the trigger.


----------



## BrownBag (May 18, 2006)

I need to get this front bumper


----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

veedub64 said:


> About to pull the trigger.


 ohh damnnnn do it!!


----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

BrownBag said:


> I need to get this front bumper


 we all do lmao! Maybe a group buy should try to be set up!


----------



## BrownBag (May 18, 2006)

Java^Tiggy said:


> we all do lmao! Maybe a group buy should try to be set up!


 I think we should.


----------



## ch46eseaknight (Mar 20, 2013)

BrownBag said:


> I think we should.


 If the price is right I could be in for that!


----------



## Reallyslowrio (Oct 1, 2012)

Installed my stage 1 Carbonio. Looks great, sounds awesome, noticeable power increase, but the fitment is freaking horrible though. 










Not only is this hole no where close to being lined up, the $25 extra tiguan bracket didn't come with the "supplied" hardware. Very un-nerving to drop $330 on such an ill fitting intake. Its sad that i have to contact a competitor to get a bracket that will actually work. I was in the market for the Apr downpipe and stage 2 tune, but if this is any indication of their quality, I will definitely be getting my aftermarket parts elsewhere.


----------



## ForkEm (Oct 7, 2005)

BrownBag said:


> I need to get this front bumper


 Do want.


----------



## TIGSEL (Dec 22, 2011)

Reallyslowrio said:


> Installed my stage 1 Carbonio. Looks great, sounds awesome, noticeable power increase, but the fitment is freaking horrible though.
> 
> 
> Not only is this hole no where close to being lined up, the $25 extra tiguan bracket didn't come with the "supplied" hardware. Very un-nerving to drop $330 on such an ill fitting intake. Its sad that i have to contact a competitor to get a bracket that will actually work. I was in the market for the Apr downpipe and stage 2 tune, but if this is any indication of their quality, I will definitely be getting my aftermarket parts elsewhere.


 Unfortunately this isn't just a Tiguan thing, Audi guys are experiencing the same problem, the rest of the APR stuff is great :thumbup:


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

TIGSEL said:


> Unfortunately this isn't just a Tiguan thing, Audi guys are experiencing the same problem, the rest of the APR stuff is great :thumbup:


 This is true... Apr stuff iS top notch. Carbonio isn't made by apr


----------



## ch46eseaknight (Mar 20, 2013)

TylerO28 said:


> This is true... Apr stuff iS top notch. Carbonio isn't made by apr


 Who makes it? They should not put thier name on it if it is not top notch. I also hold thier products in high regards. Im suprised there are issues with it. If I got this intake and I had to order other parts to make it fit, I would return it. When I buy something form ARP I expect better than ebay CAI quality fitment.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

ch46eseaknight said:


> Who makes it? They should not put thier name on it if it is not top notch. I also hold thier products in high regards. Im suprised there are issues with it. If I got this intake and I had to order other parts to make it fit, I would return it. When I buy something form ARP I expect better than ebay CAI quality fitment.


 You aren't buying it from apr really carbonio is am Italian company i believe. I would go to carbonio's Web site and contact them...


----------



## ch46eseaknight (Mar 20, 2013)

TylerO28 said:


> You aren't buying it from apr really carbonio is am Italian company i believe. I would go to carbonio's Web site and contact them...


 THanks for hte heads up. I had no idea it was not APR's. 

Looks like you are right up the road. Im in Covington/Kent.:wave:


----------



## VeeDubDude66 (Nov 27, 2012)

Installed today: TechtonicsTuning cat-back Exhaust. 

2.5" mandrel bent stainless tubing with a small, straight-thru, Borla up front where OEM resonator is and a Magnaflow rear muffler. It really is LOTS quieter than I expected.  

The dual staggered tips are a thing of beauty tho, truly very nice! double-walled thickly chromed, almost looks like jewelry back there. this pic will not do it justice.


----------



## john999boy (Dec 24, 2012)

VeeDubDude66 said:


> Installed today: TechtonicsTuning cat-back Exhaust.
> this pic will not do it justice.


 Believe me - it does do it justice!


----------



## VeeDubDude66 (Nov 27, 2012)

john999boy said:


> Believe me - it does do it justice!


 Cheers, Ta, Thankyouverymuch :beer:


----------



## echomatics (Oct 19, 2012)

Dam that looks good!!!!! Would love if you could provide us a video/sound clip  
Like to know if this would pass the kid/wife test?


----------



## vwhipster (Apr 20, 2012)

echomatics said:


> Dam that looks good!!!!! Would love if you could provide us a video/sound clip
> Like to know if this would pass the kid/wife test?


 I dont know about his, but mine definitely does not pass the kid/wife/parents test haha only car people like the sound. Those tips look amazing though :thumbup:


----------



## VeeDubDude66 (Nov 27, 2012)

My wife didn't even notice, hell I could barely notice. The only time I could even tell a difference from OEM was under 2,000 rpms and on decel there is a little bit of a report. I've not had the chance to drive it hard, yet. We have a several day road trip coming up and taking the Tig. Will work on possibly doing a video when we get back week after next. I won't have the typical before/after comparison...just the after. I'm sure I would have preferred it if the small Borla up front was the only muffler included. The tips are stunning tho...that was just a cell phone pic I put up yesterday. Will bust out the Rebel T3i and get some better shots later.


----------



## Bsaint (Mar 26, 2008)

Couple weeks before SoWo, just changing things up so I dipped my wheels. My wife liked it so I had to do her wheels too lol


----------



## echomatics (Oct 19, 2012)

VeeDubDude66 said:


> My wife didn't even notice, hell I could barely notice. The only time I could even tell a difference from OEM was under 2,000 rpms and on decel there is a little bit of a report. I've not had the chance to drive it hard, yet. We have a several day road trip coming up and taking the Tig. Will work on possibly doing a video when we get back week after next. I won't have the typical before/after comparison...just the after. I'm sure I would have preferred it if the small Borla up front was the only muffler included. The tips are stunning tho...that was just a cell phone pic I put up yesterday. Will bust out the Rebel T3i and get some better shots later.


 Good to hear the wife seems to not even notice it. Droning is the main issue for me in the past. Have a great road trip, look forward to the pics and sound/video after.


----------



## Yo_Delprad (Oct 26, 2007)

Does anyone know what size the axle bolt is that goes through the knuckle and if its a 6 point or 12 point bolt. I am pulling my springs and can't remember for the life of me what size it is. Thanks


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

14mm triple square.
If you dint have that tool
Take the 3/8"breaker bar you have and it'll for into one of the 3 squares. It's useful in a pinch


----------



## Yo_Delprad (Oct 26, 2007)

TylerO28 said:


> 14mm triple square.
> If you dint have that tool
> Take the 3/8"breaker bar you have and it'll for into one of the 3 squares. It's useful in a pinch


 For the axle bolt? I thought it was like a 12pt 27mm or 30mm


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Yo_Delprad said:


> For the axle bolt? I thought it was like a 12pt like 27mm


 Oh axle bolt? I think it's 24mm 12 point


----------



## Bsaint (Mar 26, 2008)

Pic from yesterday after the storm settled.


----------



## geevis (Jul 23, 2012)

^^ A tad clownish.


----------



## Bsaint (Mar 26, 2008)

geevis said:


> ^^ A tad clownish.


 thanks troll


----------



## geevis (Jul 23, 2012)

Bsaint said:


> thanks troll


 Anytime Bclown.


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

geevis said:


> ^^ A tad clownish.





Bsaint said:


> thanks troll





geevis said:


> Anytime Bclown.


 Is there animosity here or just friendly harassment?


----------



## Bsaint (Mar 26, 2008)

ZLEB said:


> Is there animosity here or just friendly harassment?


 He got butt hurt because I didn't like a grill and now finds the need to troll my posts. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4863806-Pictures-of-your-Tiguan/page4 

His other comments were removed by a mod.


----------



## KMPrenger (Jan 1, 2013)

Question to you guys about TPMS sensors. 

I am ordering aftermarket wheels for the Tiguan and plan to transfer over the stock TPMS sensors. Is there anything I'll need to do so? Will I have to have new TPMS seals or buy "TPMS kits"? 

Let me know your experience. Thanks!


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

KMPrenger said:


> Question to you guys about TPMS sensors.
> 
> I am ordering aftermarket wheels for the Tiguan and plan to transfer over the stock TPMS sensors. Is there anything I'll need to do so? Will I have to have new TPMS seals or buy "TPMS kits"?
> 
> Let me know your experience. Thanks!


 Yeah get new seals they're only like 6 bucks. So no worries. Otherwise put them in and they will reset and read themselves


----------



## adg282 (May 2, 2013)

Scheduled appointment to have APR stage 1 software uploaded; c'mon 5/24...


----------



## echomatics (Oct 19, 2012)

adg282 said:


> Scheduled appointment to have APR stage 1 software uploaded; c'mon 5/24...


 Going to LOVE it


----------



## binky2k (Sep 17, 2008)

Washed both the Tig and my Golf. Shiny. But my arms are killing me. 

2012 Tigs don't have individual sensors. They monitor using the ABS. Read this: 
http://my.vw.com/2012-tiguan/performance/tire-pressure-monitoring-system 

I wish I had this system in my Golf. Missed it by a year. 




KMPrenger said:


> Question to you guys about TPMS sensors.
> 
> I am ordering aftermarket wheels for the Tiguan and plan to transfer over the stock TPMS sensors. Is there anything I'll need to do so? Will I have to have new TPMS seals or buy "TPMS kits"?
> 
> Let me know your experience. Thanks!


----------



## MKVI CSG (Oct 27, 2009)

VeeDubDude66 said:


> Installed today: TechtonicsTuning cat-back Exhaust.
> 
> 2.5" mandrel bent stainless tubing with a small, straight-thru, Borla up front where OEM resonator is and a Magnaflow rear muffler. It really is LOTS quieter than I expected.
> 
> The dual staggered tips are a thing of beauty tho, truly very nice! double-walled thickly chromed, almost looks like jewelry back there. this pic will not do it justice.


 If you don't mind me asking- where did you purchase the CBE? I'm really interested in getting one for mine- just not sure which to go with. I've also heard of some Tiguan owners getting a Magnaflow CBE? Any idea on that one? 



Sent from my iPhone 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## VeeDubDude66 (Nov 27, 2012)

This is the system I have: 

http://techtonicstuning.com/main/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=2_27_131&products_id=144


----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

This weekend I had some fun with plastidip and sprayed brand new emblems for the front and back that I bought to replace the stock ones. I modified my front one so I can actually remove it without taking off the bumper which is shaweeet and I also sprayed the fairing for my roof basket.

I should probably be giving her a bath this week so I'll snap some pics when I do 

The Tig using Tapatalk


----------



## b.schulz (Jun 11, 2003)

put some 20mm spacers on, still trying to decide between a 15/20 split or a 20/25 split. 

for fun i put them on both the front and back to see what 20/20 would look like.


----------



## Bsaint (Mar 26, 2008)

Looks good, nice and aggresive


----------



## BIG EYE (Aug 20, 2001)

b.schulz said:


> put some 20mm spacers on, still trying to decide between a 15/20 split or a 20/25 split.
> 
> for fun i put them on both the front and back to see what 20/20 would look like.


 Looks good. I would say go 20/25 if you are looking for input


----------



## b.schulz (Jun 11, 2003)

BIG EYE said:


> Looks good. I would say go 20/25 if you are looking for input


 input / thoughts are always welcome. i was leaning towards 20/25 myself, feel like there's still a bit of room in the back with 20mm, however the wife thinks 15/20...but i think she's just nervous about curb'n a wheel. =P 

only thought though is if 25mm is adding TOO much extra stress to the wheel bearings or not. car feels pretty beefy, or solid up front with the spacers i gotta say.


----------



## Naresh (Feb 23, 2006)

I think 15 (front) 20 (rear) looks spot on but I personally went for 15mm all round that all the bolts and locking bolts are the same length. With a split set-up you'd end up with 2 sets of locking wheel bolts and keys. 

That aside, the wheel spacers really do give a much more agressive look.  This is mine sitting on 15mm H&R's.


----------



## b.schulz (Jun 11, 2003)

Naresh said:


> I think 15 (front) 20 (rear) looks spot on but I personally went for 15mm all round that all the bolts and locking bolts are the same length. With a split set-up you'd end up with 2 sets of locking wheel bolts and keys.
> 
> That aside, the wheel spacers really do give a much more agressive look.  This is mine sitting on 15mm H&R's.


 Good point about the locking bolts. Right now i have the 20mm DRA H&R spacer, which is allowing me to use the original bolts and wheel locks. They hook up like so... 










So if i go 15mm in the front i'll have to get another set of bolts, and another wheel lock kit regardless. =\ 15mm up front looks good though, thanks for the pics Naresh! Do you recall where you bought your 15mm H&R spacers, and was it a package deal with the bolts or did you just get the correct length etc elsewhere?


----------



## Bsaint (Mar 26, 2008)

Starting getting it ready for SoWo 

Laying out the graphics, only about 1/3 the way done right now.


----------



## blipsman (Nov 20, 2001)

Well, my wife tore the lower bumper valance clear off, catching it on a column in our parking garage & then pulling forward when she her a scraping noise... oh, you meant something to enhance it?


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

Do you like Redbull Bsaint, or are they giving you money?


----------



## veedub64 (Jul 29, 2010)

Bsaint said:


> Starting getting it ready for SoWo
> 
> Laying out the graphics, only about 1/3 the way done right now.


 Are you sponsored or just like car graphics?


----------



## gima (Nov 6, 2004)

blipsman said:


> Well, my wife tore the lower bumper valance clear off, catching it on a column in our parking garage & then pulling forward when she her a scraping noise... oh, you meant something to enhance it?


 lol.. :banghead: :laugh:


----------



## Bsaint (Mar 26, 2008)

veedub64 said:


> Are you sponsored or just like car graphics?


 Its for SoWo and Redbull only "sponsors" their own athletes and spends 240 million a year on advertising however they do give free products as sponsorship so yes Redbull sent me cases for the support. Thanks


----------



## veedub64 (Jul 29, 2010)

Bsaint said:


> Its for SoWo and Redbull only "sponsors" their own athletes and spends 240 million a year on advertising however they do give free products as sponsorship so yes Redbull sent me cases for the support. Thanks


 Sweet! Looks good!


----------



## jay'stig (Nov 8, 2010)

Replaced the battery because some Jack wacker left the lights on overnight. :banghead::screwy:


----------



## adg282 (May 2, 2013)

Removed the letters/numbers on the hatch and gave it a wash (still needs a wax). And yeah, it's already been tagged by two or three birds; I hate not having a garage...


----------



## BamaRed (Aug 6, 2012)

Dropped Humphrey, as my daughter calls the Tig, off for her 10k service and two TSBs. The one for the Bluetooth auto-play issue and the wastegate rattle. I don't hear it that often, but I figured while she was in the shop, might as well have them check it out.


----------



## veedub64 (Jul 29, 2010)

Time to slam this Tiguan!


----------



## gima (Nov 6, 2004)

Sweet, another bagged Tiguan... :laugh:


----------



## BIG EYE (Aug 20, 2001)

veedub64 said:


> Time to slam this Tiguan!




What a coincidence. I got this yesterday


----------



## veedub64 (Jul 29, 2010)

BIG EYE said:


> What a coincidence. I got this yesterday


I should have mine installed next week. My trunk won't be done so I'll have my manifold, compressor, and tank just placed in the trunk for now were it won't all roll around.


----------



## BIG EYE (Aug 20, 2001)

veedub64 said:


> I should have mine installed next week. My trunk won't be done so I'll have my manifold, compressor, and tank just placed in the trunk for now were it won't all roll around.


That box is just my rears. My fronts and management parts should be here this week or next... 

I got my trunk ready to go.. I built a square frame with mounting points for the tank and compressor (then painted the wood black) to go under the stock foam which should raise it just enough to install everything under the cover. And it allows me to still have the storage the foam provides and use the stock cover....The pics are hard to see, but gives you a good idea


----------



## veedub64 (Jul 29, 2010)

BIG EYE said:


> That box is just my rears. My fronts and management parts should be here this week or next...
> 
> I got my trunk ready to go.. I built a square frame with mounting points for the tank and compressor (then painted the wood black) to go under the stock foam which should raise it just enough to install everything under the cover. And it allows me to still have the storage the foam provides and use the stock cover....The pics are hard to see, but gives you a good idea


I've been test fitting things trying to keep my spare as well. I can say with the foam inserts the tank will be very tight. I'm going to likely remove the foam inserts and build a wood version of it where the tank can mount easily with the compressor and manifold and I still have room to keep the spare in there.


----------



## BIG EYE (Aug 20, 2001)

veedub64 said:


> I've been test fitting things trying to keep my spare as well. I can say with the foam inserts the tank will be very tight. I'm going to likely remove the foam inserts and build a wood version of it where the tank can mount easily with the compressor and manifold and I still have room to keep the spare in there.


3 gal will fit in there no problem. 
Let me know how it goes. I would like to fit it with my spare as well, but more important is to have my full trunk space.


----------



## veedub64 (Jul 29, 2010)

BIG EYE said:


> 3 gal will fit in there no problem.
> Let me know how it goes. I would like to fit it with my spare as well, but more important is to have my full trunk space.


Yes, a 3 gal will fit without any issues. I will post some pics after the install.


----------



## ENG (Sep 30, 2012)

*3M*

Yesterday I had the 3M clear scotch guard installed on the front bumper, hood, mirrors, and fenders. Can't even tell it is there. Glad to have the protection for my drive across the US!


----------



## quattro40v (Apr 9, 2013)

Had to get a new rear tire due to a damn screw right on the edge of the sidewall. 1200 miles on the tires 

Surprisingly the dealer only wanted $175 for the Pirelli Scorpion tire as I was expecting to pay around $300 for that size of a tire.


----------



## adg282 (May 2, 2013)

European OEM blindspot mirrors came in from ECS today. Five minutes to install and so worth the money...


----------



## vwhipster (Apr 20, 2012)

Used matte clear plasti dip on the rear emblem and badges, really love the satin aluminum look it gives it


----------



## BIG EYE (Aug 20, 2001)

vwhipster said:


> Used matte clear plasti dip on the rear emblem and badges, really love the satin aluminum look it gives it



That looks pretty cool! Would probably look pretty awesome if you did the grill to match also


----------



## vwhipster (Apr 20, 2012)

BIG EYE said:


> That looks pretty cool! Would probably look pretty awesome if you did the grill to match also


I like that idea but I might stick with the black grill.


----------



## adg282 (May 2, 2013)

Replaced the Tig S stereo with an RCD-510 and Sirius satellite radio antenna. So much better, even with just the stock speakers; replacements coming soon though...


----------



## C Jayhawker (Apr 6, 2012)

Installed OEM body side moldings. No more door dings!


----------



## jay'stig (Nov 8, 2010)

this just showed up today, Euro S3 intercooler. :wave: i will be installing it next week, very excited.


----------



## BrownBag (May 18, 2006)

Anyone else have problems with the strut mount bearings? Im think the ones in our tiguan went out already. Its on mk5 jetta sport springs.


----------



## jay'stig (Nov 8, 2010)

BrownBag said:


> Anyone else have problems with the strut mount bearings? Im think the ones in our tiguan went out already. Its on mk5 jetta sport springs.


BrownBag, are you getting a clunking from the front end over bumps? if so then it probably is the strut mounts.


----------



## BrownBag (May 18, 2006)

jay'stig said:


> BrownBag, are you getting a clunking from the front end over bumps? if so then it probably is the strut mounts.


More of a pooping then clunking. Its when I trun sharp.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

BrownBag said:


> More of a pooping then clunking. Its when I trun sharp.


Yeah that's the sound... "pooping" 
I have a really good pop coming From my front left on my Rabbit. Funny thing though i don't want to tear the suspension apart. So I'm living with it for another month


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

jay'stig said:


> BrownBag, are you getting a clunking from the front end over bumps? if so then it probably is the strut mounts.


Or its the sub frame shifting. A clunk is low(subframe) ,pop is high (strut bushing and bearing).


----------



## utahvwman (Jan 3, 2005)

BrownBag said:


> Anyone else have problems with the strut mount bearings? Im think the ones in our tiguan went out already. Its on mk5 jetta sport springs.


Did you replace the strut mounts and bearings when you installed the sports springs? If not, it's likely your mounts and bearings. When you replace the mounts go for the audi TT strut mounts.


----------



## echomatics (Oct 19, 2012)

jay'stig said:


> this just showed up today, Euro S3 intercooler. :wave: i will be installing it next week, very excited.


Sweet looks great! Love to hear how the install goes and what the overall improvement is, keep us posted.

Cheers,


----------



## BrownBag (May 18, 2006)

utahvwman said:


> Did you replace the strut mounts and bearings when you installed the sports springs? If not, it's likely your mounts and bearings. When you replace the mounts go for the audi TT strut mounts.


I had less then 5,000 or so when I put the springs in. What year TT?


----------



## utahvwman (Jan 3, 2005)

BrownBag said:


> I had less then 5,000 or so when I put the springs in. What year TT?


Part number 8J0412331. I got mine from genuine audi parts for ~ $37 each.


----------



## jay'stig (Nov 8, 2010)

echomatics said:


> Sweet looks great! Love to hear how the install goes and what the overall improvement is, keep us posted.
> 
> Cheers,


Absolutely i will. Shawng has one on his Tiguan and im pretty sure he said he was happy with the upgrade. :beer:


----------



## adg282 (May 2, 2013)

Nothing fancy, just the Euro headlight switch (parking lights, not auto on).


----------



## pope66682 (Jun 12, 2007)

Just picked up our new 2013 Tiguan. Haven't done anything yet. Hmm, whats first?


----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

pope66682 said:


> Just picked up our new 2013 Tiguan. Haven't done anything yet. Hmm, whats first?


Apr tune 

The Tig using Tapatalk


----------



## BIG EYE (Aug 20, 2001)

Got my fronts today..


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

BIG EYE said:


> Got my fronts today..


 New ones come with camber adjustment now?


----------



## BIG EYE (Aug 20, 2001)

TylerO28 said:


> New ones come with camber adjustment now?


The performance kit does. Has a threaded shock body for both the front and rear shocks and the addition of the camber plate


----------



## veedub64 (Jul 29, 2010)

.


----------



## veedub64 (Jul 29, 2010)

.


----------



## BIG EYE (Aug 20, 2001)

curious why you decided to drill holes through the trunk floor for the lines rather than use on of the existing holes on either side of the trunk?


----------



## veedub64 (Jul 29, 2010)

.


----------



## veedub64 (Jul 29, 2010)

Bagged, not notched.


----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

veedub64 said:


> Bagged, not notched.


Nice job man looks awesome 

The Tig using Tapatalk


----------



## adg282 (May 2, 2013)

veedub64 said:


> Bagged, not notched.



Now that looks nasty! Nice work. :thumbup:


----------



## veedub64 (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks Guys!


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

^^^ looks broken:thumbup:


----------



## echomatics (Oct 19, 2012)

veedub64 said:


> Bagged, not notched.


Looks great!!!


----------



## BIG EYE (Aug 20, 2001)

veedub64 said:


> Bagged, not notched.


Looks awesome! What size tire are you running? Also, what setting did you set the camber plates at? I haven't installed mine yet, but by the looks of it it seems the front setup has to come out to make adjustments?


----------



## xXx TURBO (Sep 13, 2002)

veedub64 said:


> Bagged, not notched.


AMAZING!

i just showed this to my girlfriend and all she said is "its lowered, i dont like it" man girls are stupid!


----------



## veedub64 (Jul 29, 2010)

BIG EYE said:


> Looks awesome! What size tire are you running? Also, what setting did you set the camber plates at? I haven't installed mine yet, but by the looks of it it seems the front setup has to come out to make adjustments?


I'm running 255/35/20. I can fit a business card between the tire and bag/strut. I'm going to let it settle for a week and then check for any rubbing. I might, "Might", need some spacers up front just to get me another 1/2inch clearance. I was told that if you have a gap between the tire and bag/strut you won't rub because the bags don't flex back and forth, however, I'm a bit anal and rather never have to worry about it. I'll have to get back with you on whether or not I decided to run spacers up front. I could probably try a 245/35 which would be .25 inches shorter than the 255/35 and that might be all the clearance I need, but not sure if I want to spend 400 on two front tires not knowing if it will or won't give me the extra clearance.

I will have to check were the chamber is set right now since I've played with it so much I honestly don't remember where I last left it. I like to play with all the settings just to see the difference.

If you are talking about adjustments as far as adjusting the height of the strut, yes you do, PITA. I left my all the way spun down as it came from Airlift.


----------



## BIG EYE (Aug 20, 2001)

veedub64 said:


> I'm running 255/35/20. I can fit a business card between the tire and bag/strut. I'm going to let it settle for a week and then check for any rubbing. I might, "Might", need some spacers up front just to get me another 1/2inch clearance. I was told that if you have a gap between the tire and bag/strut you won't rub because the bags don't flex back and forth, however, I'm a bit anal and rather never have to worry about it. I'll have to get back with you on whether or not I decided to run spacers up front. I could probably try a 245/35 which would be .25 inches shorter than the 255/35 and that might be all the clearance I need, but not sure if I want to spend 400 on two front tires not knowing if it will or won't give me the extra clearance.
> 
> I will have to check were the chamber is set right now since I've played with it so much I honestly don't remember where I last left it. I like to play with all the settings just to see the difference.
> 
> If you are talking about adjustments as far as adjusting the height of the strut, yes you do, PITA. I left my all the way spun down as it came from Airlift.


How wide are the wheels? 

I was referring to the camber adjustment. Isn't the camber plate under the strut mount "cone" area, making it difficult to access?


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

BIG EYE said:


> How wide are the wheels?
> 
> I was referring to the camber adjustment. Isn't the camber plate under the strut mount "cone" area, making it difficult to access?


yes it is. you need to remove the strut to adjust or do some cutting under the hood.


----------



## BIG EYE (Aug 20, 2001)

johnnyR32 said:


> yes it is. you need to remove the strut to adjust or do some cutting under the hood.



Thank you.. was looking at the front setup and looking under the hood, and was like WTF?!?! :laugh: 

What did you set the camber at?


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

BIG EYE said:


> Thank you.. was looking at the front setup and looking under the hood, and was like WTF?!?! :laugh:
> 
> What did you set the camber at?


I left it the way it was set from AirLift.


----------



## BIG EYE (Aug 20, 2001)

johnnyR32 said:


> I left it the way it was set from AirLift.


cool. Thanks! Hopefully I will have the pieces I am missing to make my kit complete this week.


----------



## Chuck P (May 29, 2009)

Put the summer wheels back on.


----------



## gima (Nov 6, 2004)

^^ That looks awesome :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Yo_Delprad (Oct 26, 2007)

Put stock suspension back on.


----------



## nsmsam (Feb 5, 2003)

Yo_Delprad said:


> Put stock suspension back on.


LOL. 

Offroading is fun, as well as scraping


----------



## Yo_Delprad (Oct 26, 2007)

nsmsam said:


> LOL.
> 
> Offroading is fun, as well as scraping


Got a baby on the way and can't afford air atm. So stock it goes


----------



## BrownBag (May 18, 2006)

Thoughts on Rinspeed wheels?


----------



## tigatola (May 26, 2010)

BrownBag said:


> Thoughts on Rinspeed wheels?


Look nice :thumbup:.


----------



## BrownBag (May 18, 2006)

tigatola said:


> Look nice :thumbup:.


I want to do a 20x9 et48 5x130. So I need to run a 15mm adapter or push them out a bit. But if I do that then I need to run a different tire size.


----------



## adg282 (May 2, 2013)

Nothing special, 20K factory service...


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

little interior modification..


Untitled by vwdork, on Flickr


----------



## nas8228 (May 18, 2013)

veedub64 said:


> Bagged, not notched.


and this shall be my inspiration.


----------



## john999boy (Dec 24, 2012)

johnnyR32 said:


> little interior modification..
> 
> 
> Untitled by vwdork, on Flickr


You could single-handedly have created a Tree Air Freshener shortage!


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

john999boy said:


> You could single-handedly have created a Tree Air Freshener shortage!


:laugh:


----------



## VeeDubDude66 (Nov 27, 2012)

I've had these for a while, finally got around to slapping on the R-Line sill plates. Yeah, I know, I need to vacuum the car out...


----------



## vwhipster (Apr 20, 2012)

Installed a Thule cargo box because grocery getter/musician and always In need of more space.


----------



## BrownBag (May 18, 2006)

Is the R line Tiguan available in Canada? I want to get the R line front bumper for 2012.


----------



## gima (Nov 6, 2004)

BrownBag said:


> Is the R line Tiguan available in Canada? I want to get the R line front bumper for 2012.


Yes


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

BrownBag said:


> Is the R line Tiguan available in Canada? I want to get the R line front bumper for 2012.


Yes it is but the R-Line bumper for Canada and the US is the same bumper we already have on our 2012 and 2013's. The euro R-Line has a different bumper.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

more of the black headliner.


Untitled by vwdork, on Flickr

Untitled by vwdork, on Flickr


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

And something weird I noticed between my car and my brothers. Both 2013 models.....the front belts seem to mount different on the floor. Mine is the image on the left and his on the right....seems like a strange thing for VW to change.


Untitled by vwdork, on Flickr


----------



## BrownBag (May 18, 2006)

johnnyR32 said:


> Yes it is but the R-Line bumper for Canada and the US is the same bumper we already have on our 2012 and 2013's. The euro R-Line has a different bumper.



Im waiting to hear back from a guy in Mexico. My friends cousin lives in Sweden, works for the post office over there. Im going to foward him the part numbers I need .


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

BrownBag said:


> Im waiting to hear back from a guy in Mexico. My friends cousin lives in Sweden, works for the post office over there. Im going to foward him the part numbers I need .


Nice. I thought about it but it looks too much like the first generation Tiguan to me. I kinda like the new front.


----------



## Yo_Delprad (Oct 26, 2007)

A wash finally


----------



## ForkEm (Oct 7, 2005)

Washed the bird crap off of it. Starting to become an every day occurrence


----------



## adg282 (May 2, 2013)

Neuspeed engine torque arm insert. Idles a bit rougher now, but once you start moving it smooths out and shifting is much nicer now. Money well spent. :thumbup:


----------



## jay'stig (Nov 8, 2010)

adg282 said:


> Neuspeed engine torque arm insert. Idles a bit rougher now, but once you start moving it smooths out and shifting is much nicer now. Money well spent. :thumbup:


I put one in my A3 and it rattled so much that it was annoying to me, but my A3 is basically stock so i removed it. Rattles and vibrations drive me nuts though.



Tonight i am finally installing my Euro S3 intercooler, Hella black out headlights and LED fog lights. :beer::beer:


----------



## echomatics (Oct 19, 2012)

jay'stig said:


> I put one in my A3 and it rattled so much that it was annoying to me, but my A3 is basically stock so i removed it. Rattles and vibrations drive me nuts though.
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight i am finally installing my Euro S3 intercooler, Hella black out headlights and LED fog lights. :beer::beer:





> Hella black out headlights and LED fog lights.


Pictures or it never happened


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Bought a new steering wheel. Selling my R-Line wheel with airbag if anyone is interested.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

johnnyR32 said:


> Bought a new steering wheel. Selling my R-Line wheel with airbag if anyone is interested.


Pm'ing you


----------



## jay'stig (Nov 8, 2010)

echomatics said:


> Pictures or it never happened


I will put them up here first thing in the morning. :thumbup:eace:

heres the intercooler thats going in.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

TylerO28 said:


> Pm'ing you


replied


----------



## jay'stig (Nov 8, 2010)

johnnyR32 said:


> Bought a new steering wheel. Selling my R-Line wheel with airbag if anyone is interested.


what steering wheel did you go with Johnny?


----------



## echomatics (Oct 19, 2012)

jay'stig said:


> i will put them up here first thing in the morning. :thumbup:eace:
> 
> Heres the intercooler thats going in.


sweet!


----------



## jay'stig (Nov 8, 2010)

echomatics said:


> sweet!


Welp, the intercooler took abit longer then we would have liked, but it's in. So are the headlights. We will be putting the front end back together tonight so i will snap some pics of the LED fog lights once its all together.

please excuse the filthy car, its pollen season here in Pa. Everything is covered in the stuff


----------



## echomatics (Oct 19, 2012)

jay'stig said:


> Welp, the intercooler took abit longer then we would have liked, but it's in. So are the headlights. We will be putting the front end back together tonight so i will snap some pics of the LED fog lights once its all together.
> 
> please excuse the filthy car, its pollen season here in Pa. Everything is covered in the stuff


Thanks for updating, looking forward to seeing it all done.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

jay'stig said:


> what steering wheel did you go with Johnny?


Another OEM on haha. Should have it next week and I'll post some pics.


----------



## jay'stig (Nov 8, 2010)

johnnyR32 said:


> Another OEM on haha. Should have it next week and I'll post some pics.


Nice! can't wait to see it. If you don't mind me asking why did you get rid of the R-line wheel. I think that wheel is pretty cool.


----------



## jay'stig (Nov 8, 2010)

echomatics said:


> Thanks for updating, looking forward to seeing it all done.


No problem Echomatics. I have to say i was kind of upset we didn't finish it last night. It just got to late and i was exhausted.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

jay'stig said:


> Nice! can't wait to see it. If you don't mind me asking why did you get rid of the R-line wheel. I think that wheel is pretty cool.


It's for sale haha. It is very cool....but you'll see why in a few days.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

jay'stig said:


>


Might have to get these for my brother. He just got a 2010 Wolfsburg. He wants OEM HID's but no way he is going to pay for that upgrade.


----------



## jay'stig (Nov 8, 2010)

johnnyR32 said:


> Might have to get these for my brother. He just got a 2010 Wolfsburg. He wants OEM HID's but no way he is going to pay for that upgrade.


HID's are way to expensive. As you know you can get a better bang for your buck else where on the car. 

These blackout lights are sweet though. I painted my grille body color so these headlights are the last piece of the pie for my front end.

:beer::beer:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

jay'stig said:


> HID's are way to expensive. As you know you can get a better bang for your buck else where on the car.
> 
> These blackout lights are sweet though. I painted my grille body color so these headlights are the last piece of the pie for my front end.
> 
> :beer::beer:


That's why I bought an SEL haha....so I didn't have to upgrade the lights. Prob get these for dudes tho.


----------



## jay'stig (Nov 8, 2010)

johnnyR32 said:


> That's why I bought an SEL haha....so I didn't have to upgrade the lights. Prob get these for dudes tho.


the HID's are the only reason im upset i didn't purchase a SEL. The headlight would be a nice gift to give him.:thumbup: and i love your ride by the way.


So we finished up last night with the intercooler and lights. im super happy with the intercooler, it smoothed out the boost surging i was suffering from with the software and other engine mods. Next and last power mod with be a Downpipe. 

Im super happy with the lights. check them out and let me know what you think.










sorry for the glare, i took the pics with a potato. 

i will snap some more at night so you can see the how the LEDs look compared to stock.
:beer:










Lights on and LED fogs


----------



## echomatics (Oct 19, 2012)

jay'stig said:


> the HID's are the only reason im upset i didn't purchase a SEL. The headlight would be a nice gift to give him.:thumbup: and i love your ride by the way.
> 
> 
> So we finished up last night with the intercooler and lights. im super happy with the intercooler, it smoothed out the boost surging i was suffering from with the software and other engine mods. Next and last power mod with be a Downpipe.
> ...


Looking real good! HAppy to hear you like the new intercooler. Seems like a great low cost upgrade for the Tig.


----------



## jay'stig (Nov 8, 2010)

echomatics said:


> Looking real good! HAppy to hear you like the new intercooler. Seems like a great low cost upgrade for the Tig.


Thanks Echomatics, It works great with the AWE-tuning TOP pipe and the Neuspeed discharge pipe. All the plumbing is done on the front end of the engine, like i said all i need is the pipes on the back end of the turbo. :thumbup::laugh:


----------



## echomatics (Oct 19, 2012)

jay'stig said:


> Thanks Echomatics, It works great with the AWE-tuning TOP pipe and the Neuspeed discharge pipe. All the plumbing is done on the front end of the engine, like i said all i need is the pipes on the back end of the turbo. :thumbup::laugh:


Well you are a couple steps ahead of me, so happy to learn how it all goes for you


----------



## VeeDubDude66 (Nov 27, 2012)

*What I done today...*

Installed the Volvo rear plate mount and removed that chunk of black plastic back there.










https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-O4SeOqBOwuk/Ua****PCqoI/AAAAAAAAAMA/FGFCU0REIXw/w941-h706-no/IMG_20130601_124129.jpg


----------



## BIG EYE (Aug 20, 2001)

Put in my sons new car seat


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

VeeDubDude66 said:


> Installed the Volvo rear plate mount and removed that chunk of black plastic back there.


Yeah i did that to mine last year. Its amazing how much it cleans up that area. That chunk is ridiculous


----------



## ND40oz (Jul 25, 2004)

BIG EYE said:


> Put in my sons new car seat
> 
> http://i181.photobucket.com/albums/...F332363-9371-00000E25C0198D48_zps1d1db5a2.jpg


:thumbup:

Is that the midnight or the sable? I was contemplating going with the black, but we ended up with Misty for the Tig, already had the Riley in the X5.


----------



## BIG EYE (Aug 20, 2001)

ND40oz said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> Is that the midnight or the sable? I was contemplating going with the black, but we ended up with Misty for the Tig, already had the Riley in the X5.


It's Sable. In the pictures online it looked like a darker black than the other one. Not sure if it is, but I am happy with my choice!


----------



## jay'stig (Nov 8, 2010)

LED fog light pictures as promised.
here they are on the Tig











here are the standard fogs on my A3










and next to each other.


----------



## SicariusInferi (Jun 3, 2013)

I traded in my gas guzzling Tahoe and rescued this 2011 SEL 4Motion from the local Toyota Dealership. Was thrilled even in traffic to get double the gas mileage as the old rig.











Now to search the forums and figure out how to change the DRLs from the Xenon's to the fogs or city lights.


----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

SicariusInferi said:


> I traded in my gas guzzling Tahoe and rescued this 2011 SEL 4Motion from the local Toyota Dealership. Was thrilled even in traffic to get double the gas mileage as the old rig.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats! Its just a simple vagcom change to do that

The Tig using Tapatalk


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

SicariusInferi said:


> I traded in my gas guzzling Tahoe and rescued this 2011 SEL 4Motion from the local Toyota Dealership. Was thrilled even in traffic to get double the gas mileage as the old rig.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Location?


----------



## SicariusInferi (Jun 3, 2013)

TylerO28 said:


> Location?


Alderwood Manor not far from the new whole foods. 


And thanks Java^Tiggy loving it so far. Handles as well as my old A6 (before the Tahoe) and just as peppy.


----------



## Zack_Parker (May 27, 2013)

Picked up this 2011 Tiguan SE 4Motion a few months back  Love the car! big thanks to *Tyler028* for helping me out with some coding the other day. I'm excited to get it tuned and much more coming up here in the future!


----------



## jay'stig (Nov 8, 2010)

Zack_Parker said:


> Picked up this 2011 Tiguan SE 4Motion a few months back  Love the car! big thanks to *Tyler028* for helping me out with some coding the other day. I'm excited to get it tuned and much more coming up here in the future!


congrats on the new rig :thumbup: and welcome to the cool kids club. :laugh:


----------



## SicariusInferi (Jun 3, 2013)

And something I tend to do with every new rig... The token sunset marina shot...


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

^ :thumbup:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Drove mine for the first time in over a week last night to grab some beer. I wish I didn't have a 40 mile one way commute so I could drive it every day. 


Untitled by vwdork, on Flickr


----------



## SicariusInferi (Jun 3, 2013)

johnnyR32 said:


> Drove mine for the first time in over a week last night to grab some beer. I wish I didn't have a 40 mile one way commute so I could drive it every day.


As much as I love driving mine I wish the transit system here didn't take me 2-3 transfers and an hour and a half to make a 20-30 minute trip or I'd have no problem busing it to work.


----------



## thermals41 (Jan 3, 2013)

What I did today


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Zack_Parker said:


> Picked up this 2011 Tiguan SE 4Motion a few months back  Love the car! big thanks to *Tyler028* for helping me out with some coding the other day. I'm excited to get it tuned and much more coming up here in the future!


Happy to help buddy! Your new ride is super clean!
Let me know if you need any more help with anything else. I will help you with suspension when you need it



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

SicariusInferi said:


> I traded in my gas guzzling Tahoe and rescued this 2011 SEL 4Motion from the local Toyota Dealership. Was thrilled even in traffic to get double the gas mileage as the old rig.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pm'd you back, I'm jealous you got the oem bi xenon headlights



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## vwutahman (Jun 30, 2006)

Purchased it.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

vwutahman said:


> Purchased it.


wish I got this color. congrats on the car. :thumbup:


----------



## vw_nc_dude (Jan 29, 2012)

vwutahman said:


> Purchased it


Looks great! Congrats!


----------



## pope66682 (Jun 12, 2007)

thermals41 said:


> What I did today


:facepalm:


----------



## jay'stig (Nov 8, 2010)

pope66682 said:


> :facepalm:


19'' SAVANNAH'S well played sir. :laugh::laugh::facepalm:


----------



## cowboyhippie (Apr 28, 2013)

Geolanders.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

cowboyhippie said:


> Geolanders.


 looks good. :thumbup: I want clear glass so bad.....I hate the factory tint on my car.


----------



## SicariusInferi (Jun 3, 2013)

Thanks to help from *TylerO28*, got the DRLs recoded from Xenon's to fogs today and also did the fob comfort close/open for the windows and rain sensor, plus a few other tweaks. 


Also this weekend took the furball for her first trip in the Tiguan and unlocked the "dog hair" achievement, and removed the front license plate bracket (now to fill the holes).


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

shifted it.  

 
Untitled by vwdork, on Flickr


----------



## veedub64 (Jul 29, 2010)

Put the Chrome VW emblem, Tiguan Name badge and 2.0TSI badge back on in the rear. I also put back in my stock intake pipe and air box. Slowly converting it back to stock, minus the suspension for now.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

veedub64 said:


> Put the Chrome VW emblem, Tiguan Name badge and 2.0TSI badge back on in the rear. I also put back in my stock intake pipe and air box. Slowly converting it back to stock, minus the suspension for now.


----------



## echomatics (Oct 19, 2012)

veedub64 said:


> Put the Chrome VW emblem, Tiguan Name badge and 2.0TSI badge back on in the rear. I also put back in my stock intake pipe and air box. Slowly converting it back to stock, minus the suspension for now.


 Guessing your going to sell it?


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Untitled by vwdork, on Flickr


----------



## jay'stig (Nov 8, 2010)

johnnyR32 said:


> shifted it.


 NIIICE! 

I love the DSG paddles in my A3, i have wanted to do this with the Tig. H ow is the response time with the paddles? :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

jay'stig said:


> NIIICE!
> 
> I love the DSG paddles in my A3, i have wanted to do this with the Tig. H ow is the response time with the paddles? :thumbup::thumbup:


 It's pretty quick. Having this feature with the ko4 is nice too.


----------



## SicariusInferi (Jun 3, 2013)

Added Optilux Yellow bulbs by Hella to the fogs. They work great.


----------



## defjan21 (Mar 27, 2012)

*Just Share: My Tiguan with ABT Type CR 19x8.5 with Toyo 255.40*

http://www.nuvolks.com/media/kunena/attachments/69/IMG-20130613-02184.jpg 
http://www.nuvolks.com/media/kunena/attachments/69/IMG-20130613-02187.jpg


----------



## FlyGLi2C (Nov 6, 2001)

Finally got some time to work on the Tiguan while the family was out of town.  

 

Had to do a little "modding" on USP downpipe that I picked up used from a mk6 GTi. Had to be shortened about 3-4" and then had to cut off about an inch on each of the to mounts that go into the rubber hanger. 

 

it sounds completely stock and I could feel a huge difference in the butt dyne... can't wait till APR goes on sale again so that I can get my stage 2 tune  

 

O2 spacer sort of works, but I need to adjust it a little more, but I also know that the tune will take care of it. 

Also got a chance to throw in the B&G springs that got from DT EXP-- thanks again!!! 

 

 


Rides great!! Also have been on the look out for some Matte Black VMR VR710 in 19x8.5 - but the wife is prego  so that will have to be on hold for a while- maybe I will just plasti dip the wheels black for the time being for something different.


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

Looks great man!!!!!!!!! 

You going to Dub Splash?


----------



## FlyGLi2C (Nov 6, 2001)

DT EXP said:


> Looks great man!!!!!!!!!
> 
> You going to Dub Splash?



No, the extened family is all road tripping out west for two weeks (Vegas, LA, San Diego) so we will be away when dubsplash is going on.


----------



## BrownBag (May 18, 2006)

Got our new Kufatec harness for our headlights. Also got our ECM from having it flashed with Unitronic stage 2 done :beer:


----------



## SicariusInferi (Jun 3, 2013)

Well over the week I'd been swapping out the city, license plate, map, and puddle lights out for LED. Discovered as many before me that the 2010/2011+ cars the disable cold diag VAGCOM switch for the license plate doesn't prevent a bulb out. After searching found someone that'd used 5w 56ohm resistors to fix that. So I went to Fry's and couldn't find the 56ohm but found 47ohm. Not too far off. So I took them home and prior to soldering tested with some alligator clipped test leads. Worked so I soldered em up (he soldered it to the unit I soldered to the bulb just as a ease of swap and if/when I sell it the next owner won't accidentally swap a regular in). Of course tested again to double check and the error came back. But I had a 1w resistor lying around with a 100ohm resistance, so I hooked it up in parallel and that solved it 100%

So for the cost of the led ($6 on amazon for both http://amzn.com/B004ZVRGXO) and $0.99 for both resistors I'm set. 













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## colodude18 (Jun 25, 2013)

I bought my Tiguan today! 
Brand new 2013 TSI 4motion.
Love it already


----------



## jay'stig (Nov 8, 2010)

colodude18 said:


> I bought my Tiguan today!
> Brand new 2013 TSI 4motion.
> Love it already


Congrats bro! welcome to the club.


----------



## ForkEm (Oct 7, 2005)

Gearing up for a cross country road trip to go back home next month. Getting an oil change and tires rotated. Also going to air up the spare tire :thumbup:


----------



## BIG EYE (Aug 20, 2001)

Put in an airlift performance kit. Fender liners are resting on the tire, so this is as low as it will go without smaller tires.


----------



## C Jayhawker (Apr 6, 2012)

SicariusInferi said:


> Well over the week I'd been swapping out the city, license plate, map, and puddle lights out for LED. Discovered as many before me that the 2010/2011+ cars the disable cold diag VAGCOM switch for the license plate doesn't prevent a bulb out. After searching found someone that'd used 5w 56ohm resistors to fix that. So I went to Fry's and couldn't find the 56ohm but found 47ohm. Not too far off. So I took them home and prior to soldering tested with some alligator clipped test leads. Worked so I soldered em up (he soldered it to the unit I soldered to the bulb just as a ease of swap and if/when I sell it the next owner won't accidentally swap a regular in). Of course tested again to double check and the error came back. But I had a 1w resistor lying around with a 100ohm resistance, so I hooked it up in parallel and that solved it 100%
> 
> So for the cost of the led ($6 on amazon for both http://amzn.com/B004ZVRGXO) and $0.99 for both resistors I'm set.


Thats awesome! I've been wanting to make the LED license plate swap but the error light would dive me nuts. Now I just need to learn how to solder haha!

Thanks for the post. Very cool to know there is a good solution :beer:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

C Jayhawker said:


> Thats awesome! I've been wanting to make the LED license plate swap but the error light would dive me nuts. Now I just need to learn how to solder haha!
> 
> Thanks for the post. Very cool to know there is a good solution :beer:


you can use vag-com to code it. I have LED plate bulbs....no resistors and no errors.


----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

johnnyR32 said:


> you can use vag-com to code it. I have LED plate bulbs....no resistors and no errors.


Did you just turn off cold diag for those or something else 

The Tig using Tapatalk


----------



## BrownBag (May 18, 2006)

johnnyR32 said:


> you can use vag-com to code it. I have LED plate bulbs....no resistors and no errors.


That didnt work for me.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Java^Tiggy said:


> Did you just turn off cold diag for those or something else
> 
> The Tig using Tapatalk


Theres another check box that actually mentions LED bulbs.


----------



## BrownBag (May 18, 2006)

johnnyR32 said:


> Theres another check box that actually mentions LED bulbs.


I will take a look when I get home.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

BrownBag said:


> I will take a look when I get home.


I'll look for the exact byte I changed if you can't find it. I had errors after turning off just the diagnostics then found this other box just playing with vag-com one night.


----------



## quattro40v (Apr 9, 2013)

I thought you need to have a SEL in order to be able to turn off the bulb out warning for LED license plate lights?


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

quattro40v said:


> I thought you need to have a SEL in order to be able to turn off the bulb out warning for LED license plate lights?


Not sure. I've never checked on an SE or S.


----------



## BrownBag (May 18, 2006)

quattro40v said:


> I thought you need to have a SEL in order to be able to turn off the bulb out warning for LED license plate lights?


I dont think that would matter.


----------



## quattro40v (Apr 9, 2013)

Hmm...ok...I thought I read somewhere that SELs or Highline's had a different CECM.


----------



## SicariusInferi (Jun 3, 2013)

johnnyR32 said:


> you can use vag-com to code it. I have LED plate bulbs....no resistors and no errors.


Yeah that didn't work for me either which is why I had to run the resistors.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

SicariusInferi said:


> Yeah that didn't work for me either which is why I had to run the resistors.


What boxes did you check though?


----------



## Yo_Delprad (Oct 26, 2007)

For the service interval reminder is there a way to turn it off without VAGCOM?


----------



## cowboyhippie (Apr 28, 2013)

Rally Armor flaps.


----------



## BrownBag (May 18, 2006)

johnnyR32 said:


> What boxes did you check though?



Did this tonight and it worked.

Go into 09 (central electronics)
byte 17 click 7
byte 23 unclick 6
save it

Thanks johnnyR32 :beer:


----------



## VeeDubDude66 (Nov 27, 2012)

BrownBag said:


> Did this tonight and it worked.
> 
> Go into 09 (central electronics)
> byte 17 click 7
> ...


and this worked on my 2013 S model


----------



## Naresh (Feb 23, 2006)

Lowered mine on Eibach springs....................

*Before:*





*After:*


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

BrownBag said:


> Did this tonight and it worked.
> 
> Go into 09 (central electronics)
> byte 17 click 7
> ...


:thumbup:


----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

Naresh said:


> Lowered mine on Eibach springs....................
> 
> *Before:*
> 
> ...


Looks great man! 

The Tig using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Selling a set of REPLICA door sills for $50. I bought them for my brother and didn't realize they weren't OEM. Very decent quality.


Untitled by vwdork, on Flickr

Untitled by vwdork, on Flickr


----------



## SicariusInferi (Jun 3, 2013)

johnnyR32 said:


> What boxes did you check though?


TylerO28 did it. Might have just been turning off cold diag for license plate lights. We need to fix the rain sensor close (forgot a step) so when he's able to do that we'll check. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Just lemme know... I didn't know it required setting readiness... Lol we will have another go at a few boxes in the vcds


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## xXx TURBO (Sep 13, 2002)

took a rock to the windshield on the freeway and now need a new windshield :thumbdown:


----------



## myglimk2 (Oct 15, 2006)

Rented a car trailer from U-Haul today to pick up the MK2 Jetta Coupe. 









The Coupe. :beer:


----------



## Yo_Delprad (Oct 26, 2007)

AWESOME. Coupe. Looks amazingly clean


----------



## Tiguaner (Sep 24, 2012)

Ordered a class III tow hitch and VW trailer controller kit, plus a set of trim removal tools.


----------



## Reallyslowrio (Oct 1, 2012)

Installed the forge diverter valve spacer last night.

Yay for being a ricer.


----------



## C Jayhawker (Apr 6, 2012)

Pulled out the factory tweeter speakers, which are literally painful to listen to at loud levels and put in some new Pioneer TS-T110's. VAST improvement. Now I can listen at 15 (factory level) and enjoy it! Also, I disconnected the rear factory tweeters, because I am 6'2" and don't want a tweeter that close to my ear.

http://www.crutchfield.com/S-qCIz3N7Niab/p_130TST110/Pioneer-TS-T110.html?XVINQ=DST&XVVER=CCC

I got them for less than $30 on amazon.com. :thumbup:


----------



## BIG EYE (Aug 20, 2001)

Put black vynal on my bumper markers


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

BIG EYE said:


> Put black vynal on my bumper markers


Nice! 

Painting my side markers is always the first thing I do.


----------



## Bsaint (Mar 26, 2008)

BIG EYE said:


> Put in an airlift performance kit. Fender liners are resting on the tire, so this is as low as it will go without smaller tires.


Stop posting this, it's makes me want those wheels.  lol


Seriously though the best aftermarket wheels I've seen on a tig yet. Has an OEM look, but more aggressive and clean then oem :thumbup:

Just cleaned her up and took a mean pic nothing new until K04 in the next few weeks. 













Has anyone run one of these on the rear bumper yet? thinking about it.

I think thats the only part of the Tiguan that doesn't flow well is the rear, just trying to dress it up.


----------



## BIG EYE (Aug 20, 2001)

Bsaint said:


> Stop posting this, it's makes me want those wheels.  lol


NEVER!! :laugh: 

They are for sale. I'll make you a good deal on them!


----------



## Bsaint (Mar 26, 2008)

BIG EYE said:


> NEVER!! :laugh:
> 
> They are for sale. I'll make you a good deal on them!


haha I know how much they are new I doubt you'd let them go for what I'd pay lol.


----------



## BIG EYE (Aug 20, 2001)

Bsaint said:


> haha I know how much they are new I doubt you'd let them go for what I'd pay lol.


PM me an offer


----------



## beetleboy023 (Nov 17, 2004)

*tiggy is ready for waterfest.*



abt front grille and wheels painted gold along with quad tip custom catback exhaust.


----------



## nfidel (Mar 16, 2009)

Got her two days ago. Today I dipped the grill and tinted the windows.


----------



## Yo_Delprad (Oct 26, 2007)

Oil change, air filter and cabin air filter


----------



## cowboyhippie (Apr 28, 2013)

I wanna see that exhaust^^


----------



## BrownBag (May 18, 2006)

Anyone have Unitronic stage 2 tune?


----------



## vancuren (Oct 8, 2006)

I LOVE the gold wheels and grille together. I think I may do matching midnight blue wheels and grille on my white gold tig. Thanks for the idea!



beetleboy023 said:


> abt front grille and wheels painted gold along with quad tip custom catback exhaust.


----------



## FloridaTiguan (Jan 4, 2013)

*Photos and Car Wash*

Gave my Tig a wash and felt that photos were in order, since the sun reached magic hour.


----------



## geevis (Jul 23, 2012)

FloridaTiguan said:


> Gave my Tig a wash and felt that photos were in order, since the sun reached magic hour.


Beautiful.. Looks very familiar.. I loved the murdered out look!


----------



## FloridaTiguan (Jan 4, 2013)

thanks, your Tig looks sick as well.


----------



## Tiguaner (Sep 24, 2012)

replaced reverse lights with LEDs 

installed trailer hitch and controller module


----------



## Naresh (Feb 23, 2006)

Tiguaner said:


> replaced reverse lights with LEDs
> 
> installed trailer hitch and controller module


Those look red for some reason, maybe just the camera.

Did you find it a big job to replace them, was it definately a bumper off job?


----------



## Tiguaner (Sep 24, 2012)

The reverse lights are the small white ones beside the red glowing reflectors - effect of the flash. And yes, you have to take the valence off and it's a bitch taking out the light modules to put in new bulbs.


----------



## C Jayhawker (Apr 6, 2012)

Tiguaner said:


> replaced reverse lights with LEDs
> 
> installed trailer hitch and controller module


I think I want to do this in the future...
How much did you end up spending on the controller module? 
Does it allow for controlling a trailer equipped with brakes (sorry I don't know much about towing yet)?
Thanks!


----------



## BrownBag (May 18, 2006)

Our tiguan might be going up for sale soon. My fiance wants to go back to school full time. So if this happens im gonna need stock springs. Anyone local in Washington want to trade H&R mk5 sport springs? Also will have a Techtonics down pipe for sale and BSH intake (3,000 miles on them). Im going to find out if I can swap out the ECMs for a stock one. We Unitronic stage 2 tune.


----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

Thought I would throw this out there since most of you may not frequent the classifieds on here as much as me haha.

I am selling my custom straight pipe cbe if anyone would be interested, take a look at the FS thread here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6101726-FS-Catback-Exhaust-Custom-Straight-Pipe


----------



## Tiguaner (Sep 24, 2012)

C Jayhawker said:


> I think I want to do this in the future...
> How much did you end up spending on the controller module?
> Does it allow for controlling a trailer equipped with brakes (sorry I don't know much about towing yet)?
> Thanks!


Here is what I bought:

1. VW Trailer controller kit - $341 (http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006E880RC/ref=pe_385040_30332200_pe_309540_26725410_item)

2. Curt Class III trailer hitch - $65 (http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0091W4VL2/ref=pe_385040_30332200_pe_309540_26725410_item)

3. 7-pin connector mounting bracket from Canadian tire - $7 (not ideal, but will do for now)

4. 7 pin to 4 pin adapter from Canadian Tire - $10

Based on this thread (http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5989927-Trailer-brake-controller-installation-in-Tiguan), it does not appear that the VW controller works with powered brakes. However, most trailers don't have electric brakes, so may never be an issue.


----------



## C Jayhawker (Apr 6, 2012)

Tiguaner said:


> Here is what I bought:
> 
> 1. VW Trailer controller kit - $341 (http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006E880RC/ref=pe_385040_30332200_pe_309540_26725410_item)
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info! That's very helpful :beer:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

wheels were ordered on Tuesday. should be here in a couple weeks.


----------



## ND40oz (Jul 25, 2004)

Got mine back from the dealer, took 4 days to replace the sunroof shade, hopefully this one stays in the track.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

ND40oz said:


> Got mine back from the dealer, took 4 days to replace the sunroof shade, hopefully this one stays in the track.


dealers suck. I changed my shade in less than an hour.


----------



## ND40oz (Jul 25, 2004)

johnnyR32 said:


> dealers suck. I changed my shade in less than an hour.


Really, that's crazy. It took them a day just to get the headliner and everything else out. Had to wait a week just for them to get the proper grease in for the track lubricant.


----------



## BrownBag (May 18, 2006)

Anyone know if its possible to put a 19x8 on a 255/40/19 tire?


----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

between yesterday and today I installed my slightly used TT SS catback. def not the same as my straight pipe but i like it for now, might modify it later on

The Tig using Tapatalk


----------



## nfidel (Mar 16, 2009)

What did I do to my Tiguan today? Besides drive through a tree?


----------



## onequickg60 (Dec 3, 2000)

BrownBag said:


> Anyone know if its possible to put a 19x8 on a 255/40/19 tire?


 I dont see a problem im running 245-45-19 on a 9.5 inch wide wheel. 

The 255-40 is factory on the savanna 19inch wheel option..that wheel is 9inchs wide.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

BrownBag said:


> Anyone know if its possible to put a 19x8 on a 255/40/19 tire?


 I run a 235/35 on a 19x9.


----------



## vwhipster (Apr 20, 2012)

BrownBag said:


> Our tiguan might be going up for sale soon. My fiance wants to go back to school full time. So if this happens im gonna need stock springs. Anyone local in Washington want to trade H&R mk5 sport springs? *Also will have a Techtonics down pipe for sale* and BSH intake (3,000 miles on them). Im going to find out if I can swap out the ECMs for a stock one. We Unitronic stage 2 tune.


 might be interested in the downpipe once it goes up for sale


----------



## Yo_Delprad (Oct 26, 2007)

Wishing everyday I bought a SEL


----------



## vw_nc_dude (Jan 29, 2012)

nfidel said:


> What did I do to my Tiguan today? Besides drive through a tree?


 Great! :thumbup:


----------



## BrownBag (May 18, 2006)

onequickg60 said:


> I dont see a problem im running 245-45-19 on a 9.5 inch wide wheel.
> 
> The 255-40 is factory on the savanna 19inch wheel option..that wheel is 9inchs wide.


 I plan on buying a set of 19x8 RS6 reps off a buddy of mine. I want to take the savannah wheels off and keep them. He has the RS6 wheels on some brand new 225/35/19. Which would be perfect for my audi.


----------



## BrownBag (May 18, 2006)

vwhipster said:


> might be interested in the downpipe once it goes up for sale


 I will let you know as soon as we figure this out. 


Headlights will be going up for sale also. I just need to get a set of stock ones again.


----------



## defjan21 (Mar 27, 2012)

*Finally Replace ABT CR Wheels with Savanah Wheels*

Before: 









After:


----------



## FRA-ADB-RDU (Aug 14, 2013)

defjan21 said:


> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## defjan21 (Mar 27, 2012)

*Changing to Dakota Woolsdrof Leather, much better looks than Alcantara cloth..*


----------



## energie23 (Mar 13, 2003)

After:







[/QUOTE]

Looks good! wheels and tire specs please!:thumbup:


----------



## defjan21 (Mar 27, 2012)

*Thank you Energie23, Savannah Wheels 19x9 et 33, Tyre Toyo 255/40/19.*



energie23 said:


> After:


Looks good! wheels and tire specs please!:thumbup:[/QUOTE]


----------



## Jack-DE (Aug 16, 2013)

defjan21 said:


>


:thumbup:


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

Took in the Tig for clay and sealant. Left the detailer and some prick in a jeep without mudflaps pulls on to the highway from a dirt road and chunks of mud coat my car :banghead:


Sent from my iDevice


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

defjan21 said:


>


WOW


Sent from my iDevice


----------



## nsmsam (Feb 5, 2003)

*VW Dealer Service Happy Experience*

Went to get my first free oil change done, and this is how the job is completed:


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

nsmsam said:


> Went to get my first free oil change done, and this is how the job is completed:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did they break it?


Sent from my iDevice


----------



## nsmsam (Feb 5, 2003)

No , but all the clips on the left side are forgotten.


----------



## Jack-DE (Aug 16, 2013)

nsmsam said:


> No , but all the clips on the left side are forgotten.


Oh man! Had something similar happen once to my Passat. I hate it when they do not reassamble things correctly.


----------



## myglimk2 (Oct 15, 2006)

Also makes you wonder what else was "forgotten".


----------



## ENG (Sep 30, 2012)

I had the same thing happen to me. Three out and one was broken. Need to go back and have them fix it!


----------



## Jack-DE (Aug 16, 2013)

bailey611 said:


> painted my fog light grills


:thumbup:


----------



## DJPerfectTrip (Jul 24, 2013)

Had a fellow Vortexer help with some VCDS coding thanks to that VDCS locator. Did the open/close windows with key fob. Added the ability to turn DRLs on and off. Turned off the seatbelt beeper and did 5 blinks on the blinker. I think there was one more, but can't remember... Big thanks to flieger! =^)


----------



## quattro40v (Apr 9, 2013)

DJPerfectTrip said:


> Had a fellow Vortexer help with some VCDS coding thanks to that VDCS locator. Did the open/close windows with key fob. Added the ability to turn DRLs on and off. Turned off the seatbelt beeper and did 5 blinks on the blinker. I think there was one more, but can't remember... Big thanks to flieger! =^)


So after coding the DRL, you can now turn them on and off in the MFI options list?


----------



## DJPerfectTrip (Jul 24, 2013)

quattro40v said:


> So after coding the DRL, you can now turn them on and off in the MFI options list?


 Yes. Couldn't tell you how he did it tho...he was just going through stuff and asking if I wanted it.


----------



## Bsaint (Mar 26, 2008)

I can turn mine off with the Euro switch, works for me.


But I do want to do the open close window coding and disable license plate and headlight bulb checking cause the LEDs


----------



## beetleboy023 (Nov 17, 2004)

*Updated pics of tiguan*

Switched out coilovers from st to raceland, and very happy with the drop. Front all the way down, rear can go down more, but not on these new york roads. Here's two pics. This weekend starting to plasti dip the car in koi orange with either a silver metalizer or glossifer over it, still undecided.


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

beetleboy023 said:


> Switched out coilovers from st to raceland, and very happy with the drop. Front all the way down, rear can go down more, but not on these new york roads. Here's two pics. This weekend starting to plasti dip the car in koi orange with either a silver metalizer or glossifer over it, still undecided.


:thumbup: hows the ride on the racelands?


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

*UPS* brought me a present at work.



Now I just gotta find a blank badge


----------



## BIG EYE (Aug 20, 2001)

Added an air hose (most;y, just cause I can)


----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

BIG EYE said:


> Added an air hose (most;y, just cause I can)


what size tank is that? are you able to put on the false floor without issues? 

The Tig using Tapatalk


----------



## ForkEm (Oct 7, 2005)

Giving it a full detail today: wash, clay, wax.


----------



## quattro40v (Apr 9, 2013)

DasCC said:


> *UPS* brought me a present at work.
> 
> 
> 
> Now I just gotta find a blank badge


Nice! Where did you get this from? Does it have the shift paddles?


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Top up and scrub after a trip to the cottage in the country.


----------



## quattro40v (Apr 9, 2013)

^How do you get your DRL's to stay on while parked? Mine turn off as soon as I put the car in P.


----------



## tigatola (May 26, 2010)

quattro40v said:


> ^How do you get your DRL's to stay on while parked? Mine turn off as soon as I put the car in P.


Mine stay "on" along with the dash lights as long as the key remains in the ignition after turning the engine off :no Kessy:.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

tigatola said:


> Mine stay "on" along with the dash lights as long as the key remains in the ignition after turning the engine off :no Kessy:.


It's true, vw Canada didn't think that a $45,000 vehicle is expensive enough to warrant keyless start.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

quattro40v said:


> ^How do you get your DRL's to stay on while parked? Mine turn off as soon as I put the car in P.


Ignition on, trans in park, parking brake off.


----------



## tigatola (May 26, 2010)

Preppy said:


> It's true, vw Canada didn't think that a $45,000 vehicle is expensive enough to warrant keyless start.


Truth be told, there have been enough Kessy-oriented glitches reported on the forum that I am glad I don't have the feature on my '12 Highline.


----------



## ND40oz (Jul 25, 2004)

Preppy said:


> It's true, vw Canada didn't think that a $45,000 vehicle is expensive enough to warrant keyless start.


And in the US we get a cheap plastic cover where the key would normally go.


----------



## quattro40v (Apr 9, 2013)

Preppy said:


> Ignition on, trans in park, parking brake off.


I hate the DOT.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

quattro40v said:


> Nice! Where did you get this from? Does it have the shift paddles?


Bought it on eBay. This will be posted on the classifieds shortly. Didn't have paddle shifters like I wanted. I was so excited to find one with black stitching I didn't even notice before I bought it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## danielescobarg (Jan 14, 2009)

During the weekend:

Carbonio Stg 1+2









De-badged 









APR Stage 1 









Audi S3/Golf R brakes (not sure if leave S3 anti-rattling spring or get the Golf R one)









And finally Eibach pro-kit from mk5/mk6












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

Nice. Been thinking of a brake upgrade. Don't care for the stock brake system. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

DasCC said:


> Nice. Been thinking of a brake upgrade. Don't care for the stock brake system.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


Seriously, the GTI brakes are a little underwhelming with the added bulk of the tiguan.
Golf R brakes should have been standard...


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

nsmsam said:


> Went to get my first free oil change done, and this is how the job is completed:


Could have been worse, I've heard of stories of dealerships leaving off the oil filler cap, not tightening the drain plug, etc.

You got off easy 

I took the tig in to have the clock spring replaced, I got the car back with a crooked steering wheel (took an additional trip to get it fixed).


----------



## AlexmkVI (Mar 14, 2010)

Brought our newly purchased TigWolf in to meet the current king of the driveway. I think they'll get along nicely.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

AlexmkVI said:


> Brought our newly purchased TigWolf in to meet the current king of the driveway. I think they'll get along nicely.


nice


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

AlexmkVI said:


> Brought our newly purchased TigWolf in to meet the current king of the driveway. I think they'll get along nicely.


Congrats on the purchase!


----------



## Jack-DE (Aug 16, 2013)

AlexmkVI said:


> Brought our newly purchased TigWolf in to meet the current king of the driveway. I think they'll get along nicely.


:thumbup:


----------



## BIG EYE (Aug 20, 2001)

Java^Tiggy said:


> what size tank is that? are you able to put on the false floor without issues?
> 
> The Tig using Tapatalk


It is a 3 gal tank. The stock foam piece is raised about 2" via a frame I made from 2x4's underneath it. Here is what it looks like with floor in:


----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

BIG EYE said:


> It is a 3 gal tank. The stock foam piece is raised about 2" via a frame I made from 2x4's underneath it. Here is what it looks like with floor in:


Hey thanks for getting back to me man, that looks really good. Can't even tell its raised unless you see the before. I may just have to reconsider air again.


----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

danielescobarg said:


> Audi S3/Golf R brakes (not sure if leave S3 anti-rattling spring or get the Golf R one)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you source the brake kit from? Did you do the rears as well?


----------



## danielescobarg (Jan 14, 2009)

Java^Tiggy said:


> Where did you source the brake kit from? Did you do the rears as well?


ECS tuning,had them in my A3. Its a direct bolt on, no modification at all. 

On the rear I did just the rotors in matching slotted design. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ENG (Sep 30, 2012)

danielescobarg said:


> ECS tuning,had them in my A3. Its a direct bolt on, no modification at all.
> 
> On the rear I did just the rotors in matching slotted design.
> 
> ...


I have always wondered if there were better brakes for this fun ride. I will have to check out ECS! Thanks.


----------



## BrownBag (May 18, 2006)

Well sold it as is to a good friend of ours this weekend. Sucks we had to sell it. But my fiance wants to go to scohol full time. We had to ditch that car payment. Im just glad I didnt have to part it out. Glad it went to a good friend and he will take care of it :beer:


----------



## BIG EYE (Aug 20, 2001)

Java^Tiggy said:


> Hey thanks for getting back to me man, that looks really good. Can't even tell its raised unless you see the before. I may just have to reconsider air again.



No problem. Keeping my trunk space was one of my requirements when deciding to go air. 
Here is a pic with the foam out before everything was installed for reference. I would like to redo it one day, maybe use 2 of the 2 gallon skinny tanks that I saw one of the vendors had (can't think of who it was), or a pancake tank or something, but this is good for now.


----------



## jay'stig (Nov 8, 2010)

danielescobarg said:


> ECS tuning,had them in my A3. Its a direct bolt on, no modification at all.
> 
> On the rear I did just the rotors in matching slotted design.
> 
> ...


nice upgrade:thumbup:

so being that i have an a3 as well, my guess the rotors on the tig are 312x25?, that being said i can put my porsche boxster calipers on the tig that are ment for my a3. with the proper caliper hangers of course. i sourced the hanger from akpol. the make the bracket that attaches porsche boxster calipers directly to the a3/mkv/mkvi. hmmmm? maybe i will.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

jay'stig said:


> nice upgrade:thumbup:
> 
> so being that i have an a3 as well, my guess the rotors on the tig are 312x25?, that being said i can put my porsche boxster calipers on the tig that are ment for my a3. with the proper caliper hangers of course. i sourced the hanger from akpol. the make the bracket that attaches porsche boxster calipers directly to the a3/mkv/mkvi. hmmmm? maybe i will.


Just beware with wheel diameters and offset clearance.


----------



## jay'stig (Nov 8, 2010)

Preppy said:


> Just beware with wheel diameters and offset clearance.


Preppy, i am running stock 18'' new yorks with a 15mm spacer up front. im pretty sure i have plenty of room. what do you think?


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

I'm sure that's more than ample. 
Winter wheels?


----------



## BIG EYE (Aug 20, 2001)

Sold my wheel. 

Rolling on stocks for a few days why i wait for my new ones to get here


----------



## cjmoy (Aug 23, 2000)

I just ordered some 18s to replace my stock 16" steelies. I hope they arrive soon!


----------



## SicariusInferi (Jun 3, 2013)

Haven't done much lately other than converting the interior bulbs, puddle lights, plate lights, and city lights to LED. 

Today I washed and did a quick coat of meguiars and vacuumed as much of the dog hair out as I could. Not that it matters as the next dog park trip my German shepherd will leave enough hair in the car to make a Pomeranian. And that's after a thorough brushing lol.


----------



## myglimk2 (Oct 15, 2006)

SicariusInferi said:


> Not that it matters as the next dog park trip my German shepherd will leave enough hair in the car to make a Pomeranian. And that's after a thorough brushing lol.


I feel your pain, brother! :laugh:
This pic is a few years old. Brandy on the left is 5 and Jetta is 4. Both are purebred from Yugoslavia


----------



## SicariusInferi (Jun 3, 2013)

myglimk2 said:


> I feel your pain, brother! :laugh:
> This pic is a few years old. Brandy on the left is 5 and Jetta is 4. Both are purebred from Yugoslavia


Yeah I just have the one she's 5 1/2. But contemplating getting a 8 month old solid black female purebred that just came into a rescue I follow. My housemate disagrees and thinks one is enough. Because ya know 2 dogs means more hair and I'll still have to vacuum the house twice a week. Lol


----------



## myglimk2 (Oct 15, 2006)

If you can get the pup, I'd just do it! My two get along great together and with our two sons(7/10). Having two is not as bad as you would think. Just wait a few days for the hair to bunch up into "tumble weeds" and it's a breeze to walk around with the vacuum and suck it all up. People can't even tell I have two shepherds here when they walk in, until they meet them. 
My wife and I clean the house every weekend. The Shepherds get baths once a month, sometimes twice if they've rolled around in something, and brushed every two weeks or so. 

She's gorgeous BTW. Looks like she has a nice coat on her. :thumbup:


----------



## energie23 (Mar 13, 2003)

SicariusInferi said:


> Haven't done much lately other than converting the interior bulbs, puddle lights, plate lights, and city lights to LED.
> 
> Today I washed and did a quick coat of meguiars and vacuumed as much of the dog hair out as I could. Not that it matters as the next dog park trip my German shepherd will leave enough hair in the car to make a Pomeranian. And that's after a thorough brushing lol.


Which LEDs did you end up going with?


----------



## SicariusInferi (Jun 3, 2013)

energie23 said:


> Which LEDs did you end up going with?


Went the cheap route. Though plan on swapping the footwells for red ones from deautokey.com


These for the rear domes and visors:
Zone Tech 4x 37mm High Power 6 SMD LED Festoon Dome Bulb White 12 Volt Dc
http://amzn.com/B00A3XFQ58

These for the plates (they're throwing a bulb out right now just waiting to code it out with vagcom)
Classy Autos 36mm Festoon 6 LEDs SMD LED 
http://amzn.com/B004ZVRGXO

These for everything else. 
Superled T10 5 SMD No Error Canbus LED Light Bulbs 194 168 W5w White Pack of 10
http://amzn.com/B008IYJXN0


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

SicariusInferi said:


> Went the cheap route. Though plan on swapping the footwells for red ones from deautokey.com
> 
> 
> These for the rear domes and visors:
> ...


:thumbup: Thank you

I think once you see our footwells you might consider purchasing a set from us  I will not knock any competitor but it is tricky to get a good set when piecing together LEDs, you will often get light temperatures that do not match, and if they are not CANBUS for euro cars your lights will not Fade out like OEM and they might ghost. 

We also have error free license plate housings for the tiguan:
http://deautokey.com/product/volkswagen-full-license-plate-housing-fits-touareg-tiguan-passat

And our license plate LEDs should not throw any type of code for your model (a cheaper alternative than an entire new housing):
http://deautokey.com/product/univer...right-error-free-fits-many-vw-and-audi-models



Just something to think about


----------



## C Jayhawker (Apr 6, 2012)

deAutoKey.com said:


> :thumbup: Thank you
> 
> I think once you see our footwells you might consider purchasing a set from us  I will not knock any competitor but it is tricky to get a good set when piecing together LEDs, you will often get light temperatures that do not match, and if they are not CANBUS for euro cars your lights will not Fade out like OEM and they might ghost.
> 
> ...


The housings were sold out so I ordered the LEDs. Looking forward to making the change as long as they truly don't throw an error code. The LED license plate lights just look so much nicer!


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

drove it after being in california for a week.


----------



## energie23 (Mar 13, 2003)

deAutoKey.com said:


> :thumbup: Thank you
> 
> I think once you see our footwells you might consider purchasing a set from us  I will not knock any competitor but it is tricky to get a good set when piecing together LEDs, you will often get light temperatures that do not match, and if they are not CANBUS for euro cars your lights will not Fade out like OEM and they might ghost.
> 
> ...


Are you allowing shipping to Canada for these yet?


----------



## danielescobarg (Jan 14, 2009)

New wheels!!!!!!!

OEM Audi S6 C7 - 19x8.5 ET 45








































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## DJPerfectTrip (Jul 24, 2013)

^^^You can get VW covers to replace those Audi ones can't you?


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

C Jayhawker said:


> The housings were sold out so I ordered the LEDs. Looking forward to making the change as long as they truly don't throw an error code. The LED license plate lights just look so much nicer!


Thanks for the order - we just had a rush on the license plate LEDs and sold out in 1 day. We are going to have more back in stock in a few weeks.

Thank you 
:thumbup:


energie23 said:


> Are you allowing shipping to Canada for these yet?


We do ship to Canada, but you have to email us at [email protected] for some shipping quotes, we also have to make sure you have the same LEDs, the last 2 Canadain orders had a different light set up and we had to custom make his (at no extra charge).

Thank you


----------



## energie23 (Mar 13, 2003)

deAutoKey.com said:


> We do ship to Canada, but you have to email us at [email protected] for some shipping quotes, we also have to make sure you have the same LEDs, the last 2 Canadain orders had a different light set up and we had to custom make his (at no extra charge).
> 
> Thank you


Done!


----------



## Jack-DE (Aug 16, 2013)

danielescobarg said:


> New wheels!!!!!!!
> 
> OEM Audi S6 C7 - 19x8.5 ET 45


:thumbup:


----------



## 2001 VR6 (Aug 16, 2000)

DasCC said:


> Took in the Tig for clay and sealant. Left the detailer and some prick in a jeep without mudflaps pulls on to the highway from a dirt road and chunks of mud coat my car :banghead:
> 
> 
> Sent from my iDevice


Please don't be upset by my post, but never let any detailer touch your car who is willing to just clay and seal. Clay is abrasive and will mar the paint. Always polish after claying.


----------



## gearheadzTV (Sep 15, 2009)

Got the windows tinted 35% On sides, back & Pano. 65% on WS.
Ordered the auto headlight sensor and switch from BoldSport.
Next up is a RVC


----------



## C Jayhawker (Apr 6, 2012)

johnnyR32 said:


> drove it after being in california for a week.


I usually don't like slammed vehicles, but yours looks great! Well done, sir. :thumbup:


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

danielescobarg said:


> New wheels!!!!!!!
> 
> OEM Audi S6 C7 - 19x8.5 ET 45
> 
> ...


:thumbup:


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

johnnyR32 said:


> drove it after being in california for a week.


Fresh.

Just returned from a 10 day road trip in california... awesome roads and scenery.
Had a camaro convertible V6 automatic, driving the tig after that felt like pure refined luxury; the camaro was _that_ crappy.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

Preppy said:


> Fresh.
> 
> Just returned from a 10 day road trip in california... awesome roads and scenery.
> *Had a camaro convertible V6 automatic, driving the tig after that felt like pure refined luxury; the camaro was that crappy.*


I second that! That car is a slow pig.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

DasCC said:


> I second that! That car is a slow pig.


Not only was it slow:
- suspension was tuned for sloppy cornering and yet at the same time juddering and harshness over bumps (the car didn't handle, nor was it comfortable... so what's the point?)
- felt like it weighed 4500lbs
- spongy brakes
- underbraked
- LOUD wheezy motor that drank fuel @ no better than 20mpg
- no outward visibility
- minuscule trunk and interior
- the wind and road noise, even with the roof up, at 70+ mph was unbearable... massive headache after any freeway drive longer than 2 hours
- useless rear view mirrors
- abnormally heavy steering
- dead pedal was 6" deeper into the footwell than the gas and brake pedals (who has a left left 6" longer than their right??)

The good?
- great a/c
- nice integrated audio / hvac controls and display
- largish gas tank


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Preppy said:


> Fresh.


thanks :beer:


----------



## SicariusInferi (Jun 3, 2013)

Preppy said:


> Not only was it slow:
> - suspension was tuned for sloppy cornering and yet at the same time juddering and harshness over bumps (the car didn't handle, nor was it comfortable... so what's the point?)
> - felt like it weighed 4500lbs
> - spongy brakes
> ...


I can't stand the 5th gen Camaros. I miss my 4th gen trans am though it wasn't trying to be some refined machine it was just muscle, and with the tweaks the prior owner did to the suspension it handled great. He used to run it down in the silver state classic and pony express 130 open road racing events.


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

I washed/ waxed it for the first time in a few months.



















Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

^ :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

ZLEB said:


> I washed/ waxed it for the first time in a few months.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I likey likey


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

tires go on the new wheels today. should have them on the car early next week.


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

johnnyR32 said:


> ^ :thumbup::thumbup:





DasCC said:


> I likey likey


 :beer::beer::beer:



johnnyR32 said:


> tires go on the new wheels today. should have them on the car early next week.


  3pc hre's?


Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

ZLEB said:


> 3pc hre's?


I guess we will see.


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

johnnyR32 said:


> I guess we will see.


 :sly: :thumbup:

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BIG EYE (Aug 20, 2001)

ZLEB said:


> I washed/ waxed it for the first time in a few months.
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Looks buttery!


----------



## Tactical pancake (Mar 13, 2013)

Put the wheels on prior to air. Looks like a clown car. Haha.










Sent from the cerebral hemisphere.


----------



## xXx TURBO (Sep 13, 2002)

Got a new windshield :thumbup:


----------



## SicariusInferi (Jun 3, 2013)

Loaded it up for a trip to one of the local pits tomorrow. Loading the rest of the gear in the morning.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Tactical pancake said:


> Put the wheels on prior to air. Looks like a clown car. Haha.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Range rover sport wheels??


----------



## Tactical pancake (Mar 13, 2013)

Preppy said:


> Range rover sport wheels??


Yessir. 


Sent from the cerebral hemisphere.


----------



## Yo_Delprad (Oct 26, 2007)

SicariusInferi said:


> Loaded it up for a trip to one of the local pits tomorrow. Loading the rest of the gear in the morning.


Whatcha shooting?


----------



## kaysquared (Sep 15, 2013)

Picked up the new whip mid week


----------



## SicariusInferi (Jun 3, 2013)

Yo_Delprad said:


> Whatcha shooting?












My Para P14-45 Limited, a Sig 1911-22 and S&W M&P 15-22 that I use in steel challenge matches. And since I finally got a hold of some 5.56 my DPMS Oracle 5.56. Was fun but forgot how draining it can be in the gravel pits on a hot sunny day without shade.

I noticed that even though I flipped the switch to not turn on the lights when the doors opened that the luggage light still came on. Is there a way to disable that besides unplugging it?


----------



## Yo_Delprad (Oct 26, 2007)

Wish I never sold my two ARs. See here in NY right before our dictator I mean governor passed a BS gun law that banned them, prices went through the roof. I got offers I couldn't refuse one I got 2x what I bought it for and the other I got 3x what I bought if for.


----------



## SicariusInferi (Jun 3, 2013)

Yo_Delprad said:


> Wish I never sold my two ARs. See here in NY right before our dictator I mean governor passed a BS gun law that banned them, prices went through the roof. I got offers I couldn't refuse one I got 2x what I bought it for and the other I got 3x what I bought if for.


Yeah I almost sold mine during the panic but decided not to. Though with how much .22 I go through at matches I did end up trading 10 30rd mags for some ammo. Still surprised how tough it is to find .22.


----------



## Tigmeister (Jul 7, 2013)

After a rainy week....did a wash and detail.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Blue looks great on the SEL :thumbup:


----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

Took a pic of Tiggy in the wild lol










And I got myself a nice slightly used toy!


----------



## geevis (Jul 23, 2012)

Java^Tiggy said:


> Took a pic of Tiggy in the wild lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great dude!! What size wheesl/tires setup is that?


----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

geevis said:


> Looks great dude!! What size wheesl/tires setup is that?


Wheels are 18x8 +35 wrapped in the stock 235/50r18


----------



## SicariusInferi (Jun 3, 2013)

johnnyR32 said:


> Blue looks great on the SEL :thumbup:


+1 Might have to look at that blue for my next one in a couple years. Always been a fan of the dark blue metallics.


----------



## DJPerfectTrip (Jul 24, 2013)

Curbed my front driver side rim today. Blah!


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

DJPerfectTrip said:


> Curbed my front driver side rim today. Blah!


----------



## DJPerfectTrip (Jul 24, 2013)

^^^exactly =^/


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

DJPerfectTrip said:


> ^^^exactly =^/


S'okay, my wife's curbed the wheels a couple of times in the tig


----------



## DJPerfectTrip (Jul 24, 2013)

Yeah, I suppose it was bound to happen sooner or later. I was just hoping later...


----------



## Pineapplegti ! (Dec 17, 2008)

Washed it


----------



## BIG EYE (Aug 20, 2001)

Pineapplegti ! said:


> Washed it


:thumbup:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

yesterday.


----------



## Naresh (Feb 23, 2006)

johnnyR32 said:


> yesterday.


Daaaayyyyyymmm 

Did you paint the tyres on? What are those - 22'?


----------



## energie23 (Mar 13, 2003)

^^ Soooo nice!!!:thumbup:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Naresh said:


> Daaaayyyyyymmm
> 
> Did you paint the tyres on? What are those - 22'?


:laugh:



energie23 said:


> ^^ Soooo nice!!!:thumbup:


Thanks man!


----------



## AlexmkVI (Mar 14, 2010)

johnnyR32 said:


> yesterday.
> 
> ic:


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

johnnyR32 said:


> yesterday.
> 
> ic:


Woah, are those 21s?!

The teeny tires make them look HUUUUUGE.

God bless the tiguan's relatively low offset.


----------



## Tactical pancake (Mar 13, 2013)

They are 20s


Sent from the cerebral hemisphere.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

tactical pancake said:


> they are 20s
> 
> 
> sent from the cerebral hemisphere.


225/30r20?


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

johnnyR32 said:


> yesterday.


Think you need more sidewall here. But LOVE the wheel choice.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

TylerO28 said:


> Think you need more sidewall here. But LOVE the wheel choice.


Wouldn't be able to go as low. 

Thanks man. :beer:


----------



## Pineapplegti ! (Dec 17, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Hung out at Davespeeds today..


----------



## BIG EYE (Aug 20, 2001)

Pineapplegti ! said:


> Hung out at Davespeeds today..


You get the rear camber situated? Is it pretty easy to adjust or did you take it to an alignment shop?


----------



## MBorVW (Jan 18, 2012)

New Kenwood sat/nav/DVD unit with all the bells and whistles! My wife loves it. The LE model finally feels a little more upscale.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

MBorVW said:


> New Kenwood sat/nav/DVD unit with all the bells and whistles! My wife loves it. The LE model finally feels a little more upscale.


Clean looking.
Probably much better than the factory nav too / looks like garmin gui?


----------



## MBorVW (Jan 18, 2012)

I think it is Garmin GPS but not 100% sure. I have the VW factory nav in my GTI and this is way better than that! It also has real time traffic info. It looks very clean, install went extremely well by my buddy who does car audio for a living. I got this installed for $550 (free labor) since I bought it from my friend who was removing it from his GTI because he wanted more room for gauges in the dash.


----------



## C Jayhawker (Apr 6, 2012)

MBorVW said:


> I think it is Garmin GPS but not 100% sure. I have the VW factory nav in my GTI and this is way better than that! It also has real time traffic info. It looks very clean, install went extremely well by my buddy who does car audio for a living. I got this installed for $550 (free labor) since I bought it from my friend who was removing it from his GTI because he wanted more room for gauges in the dash.


Looks great! Definitely better than the stock unit. Are you going to be able to link the steering wheel audio controls to the new headunit when/if you do that swap?


----------



## MBorVW (Jan 18, 2012)

C Jayhawker said:


> Looks great! Definitely better than the stock unit. Are you going to be able to link the steering wheel audio controls to the new headunit when/if you do that swap?


I'm 99% sure that if I buy the correct steering wheel module that the GTI multi-function steering wheel will work with this stereo. Ok maybe 80% sure


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

MBorVW said:


> I'm 99% sure that if I buy the correct steering wheel module that the GTI multi-function steering wheel will work with this stereo. Ok maybe 80% sure


Did it work on your friend's GTI?

There's got to be something available from enfig or crutchfield.


----------



## ND40oz (Jul 25, 2004)

Preppy said:


> There's got to be something available from enfig or crutchfield.



You need something like this: http://www.crutchfield.com/p_249SWRVW52/CRUX-SWRVW-52-Factory-Integration-Adapter.html

I'm not sure if that will display the turn by turn directions in the MFD though even though it integrates into the canbus.

Edit

Here's a good post on installing the VW specific faceplate kenwood, the same harnesses may work for the older unit, only one way to find out: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-Head-unit&p=81494790&viewfull=1#post81494790


----------



## Pineapplegti ! (Dec 17, 2008)

BIG EYE said:


> You get the rear camber situated? Is it pretty easy to adjust or did you take it to an alignment shop?


 I maxed it out on my own.. Easy peasy.. when these tires die ill get something smaller. They work great for now :thumbup:


----------



## BIG EYE (Aug 20, 2001)

Got my new wheels! 

20x10 et25 
245/35/20


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

BIG EYE said:


> Got my new wheels!
> 
> 20x10 et25
> 245/35/20
> ...


Looks great.
So jelly you're in socal, just back from my first trip to california.




La jolla, but close enough to you...


----------



## BIG EYE (Aug 20, 2001)

Preppy said:


> Looks great.
> So jelly you're in socal, just back from my first trip to california.


thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## Tactical pancake (Mar 13, 2013)

How come so many people have those rotiforms split five spokes on their tigs? They look okay but I'm sure y'all could find a better looking wheel. Not trying to hate or anything. Just curious why so many people have this set up. 


Sent from the cerebral hemisphere.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Tactical pancake said:


> How come so many people have those rotiforms split five spokes on their tigs? They look okay but I'm sure y'all could find a better looking wheel. Not trying to hate or anything. Just curious why so many people have this set up.
> 
> 
> Sent from the cerebral hemisphere.


I think they're one of the best looking aftermarket wheels for the tig... and i'm bbs biased too.

Though, I'd like to see these:


----------



## Pineapplegti ! (Dec 17, 2008)

Tactical pancake said:


> How come so many people have those rotiforms split five spokes on their tigs? They look okay but I'm sure y'all could find a better looking wheel. Not trying to hate or anything. Just curious why so many people have this set up.
> 
> 
> Sent from the cerebral hemisphere.


Fitment close to the oem 19s.plus you gotta support your buddies company right


----------



## Tactical pancake (Mar 13, 2013)

Preppy said:


> I think they're one of the best looking aftermarket wheels for the tig... and i'm bbs biased too.
> 
> Though, I'd like to see these:





Pineapplegti ! said:


> Fitment close to the oem 19s.plus you gotta support your buddies company right


Makes sense I suppose. I love bbs as well. I wish I could afford a real set. 


Sent from the cerebral hemisphere.


----------



## ND40oz (Jul 25, 2004)

Tactical pancake said:


> Makes sense I suppose. I love bbs as well. I wish I could afford a real set.



Cast BBS's in the Tiguan size aren't bad at all, less then 2k for the 18x8 anthracite BBS SRs with 255/45/18s Pilot Sport A/S 3s mounted on them from tirerack. They're only $265 a wheel if you don't need tires.


----------



## kt3re (Mar 28, 2013)

Finally installed the hitch bikerack


----------



## Tactical pancake (Mar 13, 2013)

ND40oz said:


> Cast BBS's in the Tiguan size aren't bad at all, less then 2k for the 18x8 anthracite BBS SRs with 255/45/18s Pilot Sport A/S 3s mounted on them from tirerack. They're only $265 a wheel if you don't need tires.


Yea that's true. I want some 19" LM's. Haha. Those cost a pretty penny. 


Sent from the cerebral hemisphere.


----------



## gearheadzTV (Sep 15, 2009)

Bold Sport Auto headlight sensor and euro switch...love it just cant get the coming home function to work


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

parked in the grass....


----------



## Bsaint (Mar 26, 2008)

Washed the wifes car and mine and debadged the tiggy.

Was getting dark so had to grab a quick shot before I was finished so still Tiguan residue.


----------



## BIG EYE (Aug 20, 2001)

Tactical pancake said:


> How come so many people have those rotiforms split five spokes on their tigs? They look okay but I'm sure y'all could find a better looking wheel. Not trying to hate or anything. Just curious why so many people have this set up.
> 
> 
> Sent from the cerebral hemisphere.



There is two of us????


----------



## Bsaint (Mar 26, 2008)

BIG EYE said:


> There is two of us????


lol right, I didn't think 2 was a lot :screwy:


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

kt3re said:


> Finally installed the hitch bikerack


nice. what brand is that? i'm looking to get one that can handle at least two bikes.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

Bsaint said:


> Washed the wifes car and mine and debadged the tiggy.
> 
> Was getting dark so had to grab a quick shot before I was finished so still Tiguan residue.


is that your cx-5? We were really torn between that and the tig.


----------



## Bsaint (Mar 26, 2008)

DasCC said:


> is that your cx-5? We were really torn between that and the tig.


My wifes, yeah she loves it.


----------



## kt3re (Mar 28, 2013)

DasCC said:


> nice. what brand is that? i'm looking to get one that can handle at least two bikes.


Thanks...
I bought this one, it's very stable and really easy to install... 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001PLG7UK/ref=oh_details_o02_s01_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Tactical pancake (Mar 13, 2013)

Got dem bags. Woooo


Sent from the cerebral hemisphere.


----------



## Tactical pancake (Mar 13, 2013)

Bsaint said:


> Washed the wifes car and mine and debadged the tiggy.
> 
> Was getting dark so had to grab a quick shot before I was finished so still Tiguan residue.


Yo. How hard was it to hook up those led strips?


Sent from the cerebral hemisphere.


----------



## TIGSEL (Dec 22, 2011)

kt3re said:


> Thanks...
> I bought this one, it's very stable and really easy to install...
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001PLG7UK/ref=oh_details_o02_s01_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


I just bought the same one from Amazon as well for $66.00. It seems like it went up in price since last week.


----------



## energie23 (Mar 13, 2003)

Tactical pancake said:


> Got dem bags. Woooo
> 
> 
> Sent from the cerebral hemisphere.


Nice!


----------



## Tactical pancake (Mar 13, 2013)

energie23 said:


> Nice!


Thank yoooou


Sent from the cerebral hemisphere.


----------



## Bsaint (Mar 26, 2008)

Tactical pancake said:


> Yo. How hard was it to hook up those led strips?
> 
> 
> Sent from the cerebral hemisphere.


Not very hard at all, about a 2 on a 1-10 scale of easy > hard lol


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Tactical pancake said:


> Got dem bags. Woooo
> 
> 
> Sent from the cerebral hemisphere.


Why would anyone bag a Tiguan?


----------



## Pineapplegti ! (Dec 17, 2008)

Dealer installed new waterpump today.:laugh:


----------



## Tactical pancake (Mar 13, 2013)

johnnyR32 said:


> Why would anyone bag a Tiguan?


For real right?


Sent from the cerebral hemisphere.


----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

Got Tiggy washed









And then removed the yellow fog film and put in new "whiter" fog bulbs to match my low bulbs.










The Tig using Tapatalk


----------



## quattro40v (Apr 9, 2013)

Got a Thule 450R roof rack.


----------



## PCundi (Sep 23, 2013)




----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

PCundi said:


>


Yes, yes, no


Sent from my iDevice


----------



## Minuetinj (Sep 27, 2013)

*Bought and installed thermoelectric cooler*

While everyone works on the outer, I gussied up my 2013 Tiggy's innards with a cooler that runs off the 12V. Perfect fit behind the passengers seat. Keeps things cold on intended road trips, and also finding it great for long errand days in town with groceries......now if I can only get it to run when the engine's off!


----------



## Naresh (Feb 23, 2006)

I coloured coded the black sections on my new flush fitting centre caps today. Primed, painted and then lacquered. Also did the cap housing itself as the VW badges were just stickers. These go nice on my 20's. 







Just need to modify the locking wheel cap cover to fit now as it's too big.


----------



## Yo_Delprad (Oct 26, 2007)

What setups are you guys running for air ride?


----------



## cjmoy (Aug 23, 2000)

Just added an auto headlight switch and sensor.


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

Yo_Delprad said:


> What setups are you guys running for air ride?


Any mkv/vi kit will work. Most if not all of us are running airlift struts. 

I'm probably taking mine off soon pm me if your interested.:beer:

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PCundi (Sep 23, 2013)

johnnyR32 said:


> parked in the grass....


Your Guan is sick 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

Naresh said:


> I coloured coded the black sections on my new flush fitting centre caps today. Primed, painted and then lacquered. Also did the cap housing itself as the VW badges were just stickers. These go nice on my 20's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks good!

[email protected]


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

PCundi said:


> Your Guan is sick
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


thank you :beer:


----------



## Yo_Delprad (Oct 26, 2007)

ZLEB said:


> Any mkv/vi kit will work. Most if not all of us are running airlift struts.
> 
> I'm probably taking mine off soon pm me if your interested.:beer:
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Pmd


----------



## myglimk2 (Oct 15, 2006)

Added a badge. Not sure if I like it yet.


----------



## C Jayhawker (Apr 6, 2012)

Getting cat-back dual outlet exhaust installed today! Pictures to follow tonight


----------



## echomatics (Oct 19, 2012)

C Jayhawker said:


> Getting cat-back dual outlet exhaust installed today! Pictures to follow tonight


Exciting! Cant wait to see pics and hear it


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

cjmoy said:


> Just added an auto headlight switch and sensor.


PM'd


----------



## Naresh (Feb 23, 2006)

myglimk2 said:


> Added a badge. Not sure if I like it yet.


Oh dear. :facepalm:

That position only looks good on a Porsche in my opinion.


----------



## Bsaint (Mar 26, 2008)

myglimk2 said:


> Added a badge. Not sure if I like it yet.


I don't think it looks bad I've been thinking of the same thing.

Pics further back?



Naresh said:


> Oh dear. :facepalm:
> 
> That position only looks good on a Porsche in my opinion.


It looks right on the beetles too since they obviously come that way...


----------



## C Jayhawker (Apr 6, 2012)

echomatics said:


> Exciting! Cant wait to see pics and hear it


Slight hiccup... the right tip ended up 3/4" lower than the left so I'm getting that corrected today. Then I'll post pics. The tips are a different style than anyone else has done on this forum, so I'm curious to see what everyone thinks. 
It sounds pretty sweet, just a low purr since it's a magnaflow. Now I can actually hear it when I'm accelerating, but it sounds about 95% stock when I'm just cruising along. There is a minor "drone" between 1500-1900 RPM which I noticed with the stock exhaust as well - it's due to the transmission being in too high of a gear for the speed. I'll figure out how to post a sound/video clip this weekend.


----------



## myglimk2 (Oct 15, 2006)

Bsaint said:


> I don't think it looks bad I've been thinking of the same thing.
> 
> Pics further back?
> 
> ...


Thanks Bsaint!


----------



## Bsaint (Mar 26, 2008)

I like it, :thumbup:

I think I might do it in black.


----------



## C Jayhawker (Apr 6, 2012)

/\ /\ Yea the turbo emblem looks a lot better than I thought it would. I have one but never put it on.


----------



## myglimk2 (Oct 15, 2006)

Bsaint said:


> I like it, :thumbup:
> 
> I think I might do it in black.


At first I was thinking of doing a black badge as I had the rear emblem plasti dipped but I liked all the chrome/brushed trim pieces on the car.

Just a side note and I wish I Had taken pics of the before and after of the roof rails. Mine had all the white spots almost as if the clear or whatever the factory uses was starting to fade. I used sand paper to bring them back to factory appearance. Started with 800 grit, which took all the "white spots" off almost instantly and finished up with 1000grit to smooth them out a bit more. They came out great and only took about 15mins per side. I did them about 3 months ago and they're still going strong with no signs of the white spots coming. 
Just wanted to throw this info out because I am sure others have the same problem with the rails.


----------



## myglimk2 (Oct 15, 2006)

C Jayhawker said:


> /\ /\ Yea the turbo emblem looks a lot better than I thought it would. I have one but never put it on.


Thanks, and I can't wait to see how your exhaust came out!


----------



## C Jayhawker (Apr 6, 2012)

*Dual exhaust*

Got the dual exhaust install completed. The tips were a little long and so they are a little more prominent that I wanted, but I like how it turned out nonetheless! I'll put some more pics on my build thread, and videos when I figure out how the hell to use Youtube again haha.


----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

C Jayhawker said:


> Got the dual exhaust install completed. The tips were a little long and so they are a little more prominent that I wanted, but I like how it turned out nonetheless! I'll put some more pics on my build thread, and videos when I figure out how the hell to use Youtube again haha.


Came out pretty good! I used the same style tip when I had my straight pipe exhaust done. It's nice

The Tig using Tapatalk


----------



## ForkEm (Oct 7, 2005)

C Jayhawker said:


> Got the dual exhaust install completed. The tips were a little long and so they are a little more prominent that I wanted, but I like how it turned out nonetheless! I'll put some more pics on my build thread, and videos when I figure out how the hell to use Youtube again haha.


Looks good :thumbup:


----------



## C Jayhawker (Apr 6, 2012)

ForkEm said:


> Looks good :thumbup:





Java^Tiggy said:


> Came out pretty good! I used the same style tip when I had my straight pipe exhaust done. It's nice
> 
> The Tig using Tapatalk


Thanks, fellas!

Also just did this - black carbon fiber vinyl on the rear VW emblem.


----------



## echomatics (Oct 19, 2012)

C Jayhawker said:


> Got the dual exhaust install completed. The tips were a little long and so they are a little more prominent that I wanted, but I like how it turned out nonetheless! I'll put some more pics on my build thread, and videos when I figure out how the hell to use Youtube again haha.


Looking good man~! Love to hear it


----------



## myglimk2 (Oct 15, 2006)

C Jay, that looks good! Can you snap a pic of where the bumper was cut? Curious to see how it was done. 

Thanks!


----------



## cjmoy (Aug 23, 2000)

I added fog lights to my S. 










Thanks to this thread. http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5934417-For-Anyone-Looking-To-ADD-Foglights-To-Their-2012-Tiguans


----------



## Yo_Delprad (Oct 26, 2007)

cjmoy said:


> I added fog lights to my S.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your welcome I'm glad people are finding it useful.


----------



## cjmoy (Aug 23, 2000)

Yo_Delprad said:


> Your welcome I'm glad people are finding it useful.


Thanks a bunch. Your thread and parts list saved me a lot of time tracking down all the parts.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

cjmoy said:


> I added fog lights to my S.
> 
> Thanks to this thread. http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5934417-For-Anyone-Looking-To-ADD-Foglights-To-Their-2012-Tiguans


Nice! :thumbup:

PM'd


----------



## C Jayhawker (Apr 6, 2012)

myglimk2 said:


> C Jay, that looks good! Can you snap a pic of where the bumper was cut? Curious to see how it was done.
> 
> Thanks!


Thanks!
I put close ups of the cut out job that I did on my build thread. I think it turned out looking good considering there is hard angles to cut and the left side is molded differently. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5678367-2012-SE-Intro-thread-with-pics!/page2

I'm still working on getting a video up of inside the cabin and outside so everyone can hear what it sounds like.


----------



## vwhipster (Apr 20, 2012)

Got a test pipe so I could go catless, its quite loud haha :laugh:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

vwhipster said:


> Got a test pipe so I could go catless, its quite loud haha :laugh:


been thinking of going catless on mine. I miss the smell from my previous cars.


----------



## Bsaint (Mar 26, 2008)

I feel like that would kill the classiness of the car. I love how quiet and smooth mine is specially when the other cars are loud.

But hey to each their own. :thumbup:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Bsaint said:


> I feel like that would kill the classiness of the car. I love how quiet and smooth mine is specially when the other cars are loud.
> 
> But hey to each their own. :thumbup:


I just want the stink haha. My car is KO4 with a single cat downpipe and it's almost too quiet.


----------



## C Jayhawker (Apr 6, 2012)

Magnaflow exhaust sound clips! 
(I was just messing with the Tiguan lettering - I kept it shaved)
Outside car
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4oSNXz60fP4
Inside car
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-98E-HjsxGE


----------



## vwhipster (Apr 20, 2012)

Bsaint said:


> I feel like that would kill the classiness of the car. I love how quiet and smooth mine is specially when the other cars are loud.
> 
> But hey to each their own. :thumbup:


I understand the classiness of these cars but mine is set up to be more aggressive plus its not a car you would expect to sound so mean so there is also a humor factor


----------



## Bsaint (Mar 26, 2008)

vwhipster said:


> I understand the classiness of these cars but mine is set up to be more aggressive plus its not a car you would expect to sound so mean so there is also a humor factor


I understand that, I'm all about being different. I have a GM LS1 in an M3 lol 

I guess it's I just bought mine to be quiet and smooth DD you know. But everyone buys cars for different reasons so it's cool. I like seeing what everyone is doing with theirs. :thumbup:


----------



## echomatics (Oct 19, 2012)

C Jayhawker said:


> Magnaflow exhaust sound clips!
> (I was just messing with the Tiguan lettering - I kept it shaved)
> Outside car
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4oSNXz60fP4
> ...


Perfect thanks for posting that up, sounds great :thumbup:


----------



## quattro40v (Apr 9, 2013)

Added 12mm H&R spacers all around.


----------



## echomatics (Oct 19, 2012)

quattro40v said:


> Added 12mm H&R spacers all around.


Pics or it never happened


----------



## SicariusInferi (Jun 3, 2013)

Bsaint said:


> I understand that, I'm all about being different. I have a GM LS1 in an M3 lol
> 
> I guess it's I just bought mine to be quiet and smooth DD you know. But everyone buys cars for different reasons so it's cool. I like seeing what everyone is doing with theirs. :thumbup:


I miss the sound of my cammed ls1 ws6. Wish I'd never got rid of it years ago. They're putting those motors in everything it seems. I almost put one in an old Toyota Starlet.


----------



## lasholm (Jan 13, 2012)

*Sv: What did you do to your tiguan today?*

Interior light mod :

























Skickat från min HTC One X+ med Tapatalk now Free


----------



## Naresh (Feb 23, 2006)

lasholm said:


> Interior light mod :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi there I've been wanting to do this exact mod on my car too, can you give me some more information on which LED's you used and where you positioned them, especially in the drinks holder section. Also where did you take feeds from?


----------



## lasholm (Jan 13, 2012)

*Sv: What did you do to your tiguan today?*

It's just a led like this, two 1,5mm for the doorhandles, two 3mm for the center console and one 3mm for the shift knob console. 









Skickat från min HTC One X+ med Tapatalk now Free


----------



## Naresh (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi thanks for that can you tell me where you placed the cup holder led please? 

Also the centre console light looks like a small strip light rather than individual leds. If they were individual surely they'd appear as 2 spots rather than that uniform light.


----------



## lasholm (Jan 13, 2012)

Naresh said:


> Hi thanks for that can you tell me where you placed the cup holder led please?
> 
> Also the centre console light looks like a small strip light rather than individual leds. If they were individual surely they'd appear as 2 spots rather than that uniform light.


If you look at the picture you will see that the led sits in the frame around the gear knob and facing the bottom of the drink holder.
There are actually two leds but I have cut out a piece of white plastic that they shine through


----------



## Naresh (Feb 23, 2006)

lasholm said:


> If you look at the picture you will see that the led sits in the frame around the gear knob and facing the bottom of the drink holder.
> There are actually two leds but I have cut out a piece of white plastic that they shine through


Thanks for that. Was there much work involved in removing trim to fit the centre console LEDs? What need to be removed to gain access?


----------



## lasholm (Jan 13, 2012)

Naresh said:


> Thanks for that. Was there much work involved in removing trim to fit the centre console LEDs? What need to be removed to gain access?


There are just two screws under the gear lever gaiter


----------



## Naresh (Feb 23, 2006)

lasholm said:


> There are just two screws under the gear lever gaiter


Thanks. And the feed was taken from where?


----------



## lasholm (Jan 13, 2012)

The 12v power supply in the centre console. There's a wire for interior light there. 

Skickat från min HTC One X+ med Tapatalk now Free


----------



## johnand (Nov 13, 2011)

I broke the brake wear/abs sensor cable  Man those things are fragile:


----------



## quattro40v (Apr 9, 2013)

Did the M5 mod.










Lol, sorry guys I had to. Super stoked right now.


----------



## theruler297 (May 15, 2007)

Judges......
We will allow it.


----------



## cjmoy (Aug 23, 2000)

quattro40v said:


> Did the M5 mod.


Very nice. Congrats! :thumbup:


----------



## quattro40v (Apr 9, 2013)

cjmoy said:


> Very nice. Congrats! :thumbup:


Thanks man. :thumbup:


----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

Bought new wheels and tires, thinking about selling my current setup, would anyone be interested in the wheels I have?

The Tig using Tapatalk


----------



## Bsaint (Mar 26, 2008)

quattro40v said:


> Did the M5 mod.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

DatV10 lyfe.

Love the E60 M5, I just couldn't do it for the range. I take long trips up north a few times a year and the 12mpg doesn't bother me, but the sub 200 mile per tank does lol

Enjoy it brotha I hope your commute isn't very long :beer:


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

quattro40v said:


> Did the M5 mod.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome! I'm split between a 328d sedan or wait a few more months for a m235i, but with the new wrx's and mustangs coming out Its a tough decision

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bsaint (Mar 26, 2008)

ZLEB said:


> Awesome! I'm split between a 328d sedan or wait a few more months for a m235i, *but with the new wrx's and mustangs coming out Its a tough decision*
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Tough decision between a diesel BMW and a WRX/Mustang .... :screwy:


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

Bsaint said:


> Tough decision between a diesel BMW and a WRX/Mustang .... :screwy:


Not that there in the same class or anything but my expectations of my next vehicle. Semi luxurious, or sacrifice the creature comforts for an all out weekend warrior. I'm leaning towards the m235i because it does both very well.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bsaint (Mar 26, 2008)

ZLEB said:


> Not that there in the same class or anything but my expectations of my next vehicle. Semi luxurious, or sacrifice the creature comforts for an all out weekend warrior. I'm leaning towards the m235i because it does both very well.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Good choice :thumbup:


----------



## energie23 (Mar 13, 2003)

Installed LED interior lights, puddle lights, and license plate lights from DeAuto Key. They look great! I'll try to get pics up when i have time.


----------



## quattro40v (Apr 9, 2013)

Bsaint said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> DatV10 lyfe.
> 
> ...


Thanks man. Yeah gas mileage is crap but thankfully I will just drive the tiguan for work, etc.


----------



## cjmoy (Aug 23, 2000)

I tinted my orange side markers today.


----------



## cjmoy (Aug 23, 2000)

ZLEB said:


> Not that there in the same class or anything but my expectations of my next vehicle. Semi luxurious, or sacrifice the creature comforts for an all out weekend warrior. I'm leaning towards the m235i because it does both very well.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


I can understand your cross-shopping cars from totally different segments. 

When I bought my 335d I was actually shopping for a Golf R.


----------



## Bsaint (Mar 26, 2008)

quattro40v said:


> Thanks man. Yeah gas mileage is crap but thankfully I will just drive the tiguan for work, etc.


:thumbup: :thumbup: 

:beer:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Finally got my car back on Wednesday!!

Swapped out the RCD-310 for a RCD-510

Then installed a Techtonics Tuning cat-back 

Then installed some Eibach Pro-Kit springs


I'll have pics & more details hopefully up tonight


----------



## dirrtymk4 (Apr 23, 2007)

How difficult was the head unit swap? I bought a RCD-510 last week and want to install it pretty soon! Any tips/tricks? I have a '13 for reference.


----------



## Yo_Delprad (Oct 26, 2007)

Super short notice VW/Audi BBQ in Albany, NY


----------



## gilesrulz (Nov 2, 2006)

dirrtymk4 said:


> How difficult was the head unit swap? I bought a RCD-510 last week and want to install it pretty soon! Any tips/tricks? I have a '13 for reference.


It's pretty easy with some trim tools and a torx bit. Just pop off the facia around the center console/radio with your trim tool. There are just four clips that hold in on there along with the vents. Start around 1.5 inches from the top left side and you should get it pretty easily. Then it's just four torx screws to pull it out, unplug the harnesses from the back, and plug the new one in. Reverse the process to put everything back and you're good to go.

NOTE: Do not unplug the passenger airbag light while the car is getting power, or it will throw a code and turn on the airbag warning light.


----------



## cjmoy (Aug 23, 2000)

I added the VW Accessory rear (plastic) skid plate.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

dirrtymk4 said:


> How difficult was the head unit swap? I bought a RCD-510 last week and want to install it pretty soon! Any tips/tricks? I have a '13 for reference.


Took 5 minutes

Use a trim tool & pop out the card holder & airbag light
Remove the 2 torx screws behind those
Use a trim tool to pop out the radio bezel & then I flipped it onto the dash (with the airbag light still connected--so you don't get a code)
Remove the 4 torx screws holding in the radio
Unclip the antenna & radio harness
Plug the new one in, & enter the security code & button it all up :thumbup:

Watch this video...it'll help you visualize it all:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S1_eYLP5i3U


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

cjmoy said:


> I added the VW Accessory rear (plastic) skid plate.


Nice :thumbup::thumbup:

PM sent


----------



## gearheadzTV (Sep 15, 2009)

Bought me Tigy a new wheel with pretty little paddle shifters! Woot woot lol. Thanks Snobrdrdan!


----------



## lasholm (Jan 13, 2012)

*Sv: What did you do to your tiguan today?*

Starting a new project . To be continued......









Skickat från min HTC One X+ med Tapatalk


----------



## Yo_Delprad (Oct 26, 2007)

Decided against modding the Tig any further and just going to start looking for an air cooled bug


----------



## David9962000 (Feb 2, 2011)

gearheadzTV said:


> Bought me Tigy a new wheel with pretty little paddle shifters! Woot woot lol. Thanks Snobrdrdan!


PM sent! I need to do the same on my 12 Tiguan SE. I can't read that website on the photo.


----------



## energie23 (Mar 13, 2003)

cjmoy said:


> I added the VW Accessory rear (plastic) skid plate.


Nice! how was the install? Do you have any more pictures?


----------



## cjmoy (Aug 23, 2000)

energie23 said:


> Nice! how was the install? Do you have any more pictures?


Thanks. 

The install was pretty straightforward. The mounting bracket is riveted to the rear valence and the skid plate clips and screws to that. It took about an hour to install.

I only took this one picture, since the sun was setting as I finished up.


----------



## quattro40v (Apr 9, 2013)

Look great CJ. Where did you get it from?


----------



## cjmoy (Aug 23, 2000)

quattro40v said:


> Look great CJ. Where did you get it from?


Thanks. I ordered it from RiversideVW.


----------



## Reallyslowrio (Oct 1, 2012)

Got APR Stage 1 tuned Friday morning...clutch started slipping Friday night. 

:-/

Went ahead and ordered a DxD stage 3 Daily clutch from APR during the sale, and getting it installed Saturday. 

I bought this car because I didn't want to dump money into vehicles anymore...and here I am dropping almost $3000 in it over the course of a week. 

I'm not even mad.


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

Reallyslowrio said:


> Got APR Stage 1 tuned Friday morning...clutch started slipping Friday night.
> 
> :-/
> 
> ...


NNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

Read my thread.. Our Clutches are different!!!


----------



## Reallyslowrio (Oct 1, 2012)

DT EXP said:


> NNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> Read my thread.. Our Clutches are different!!!



Pm'd


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Reallyslowrio said:


> Got APR Stage 1 tuned Friday morning...clutch started slipping Friday night.


Really? 

I knew going to Stage 2 was an issue _(past experience on my MK5 GTI--clutch slipped after going to Stage 2 from Stage 1)_, but I had Stage 1 on my manual CC and no clutch issues at all

How many miles on your Tiguan?


----------



## Reallyslowrio (Oct 1, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> Really?
> 
> I knew going to Stage 2 was an issue _(past experience on my MK5 GTI--clutch slipped after going to Stage 2 from Stage 1)_, but I had Stage 1 on my manual CC and no clutch issues at all
> 
> How many miles on your Tiguan?


25k.

I drive the living **** out of it though. It doesn't slip in first or second; some slipping in third; no grabbing under heavy load in 4-6.

Apparently the clutch from APR will NOT work on my car. (Verified by APR via phone call/email)



> Hi Gregory,
> 
> We spoke on the phone this morning, but got disconnected. The input shaft on the earlier Tiguans is different when compared to the other MK6 TSI clutches we offer. We believe that to be the case with the 2012 Tiguans as well. We will be making the correction to the website soon.
> I can go ahead and cancel your order. We have not charged your card yet.
> ...



So, *If anyone has leads on an aftermarket beefed-up clutch please let me know. Ahem...DT EXP*


----------



## dirrtymk4 (Apr 23, 2007)

gilesrulz said:


> It's pretty easy with some trim tools and a torx bit. Just pop off the facia around the center console/radio with your trim tool. There are just four clips that hold in on there along with the vents. Start around 1.5 inches from the top left side and you should get it pretty easily. Then it's just four torx screws to pull it out, unplug the harnesses from the back, and plug the new one in. Reverse the process to put everything back and you're good to go.
> 
> NOTE: Do not unplug the passenger airbag light while the car is getting power, or it will throw a code and turn on the airbag warning light.






snobrdrdan said:


> Took 5 minutes
> 
> Use a trim tool & pop out the card holder & airbag light
> Remove the 2 torx screws behind those
> ...


Thanks for the tips guys! I appreciate the help :thumbup:


----------



## lasholm (Jan 13, 2012)

*Sv: What did you do to your tiguan today?*

Finished:

















Skickat från min HTC One X+ med Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Reallyslowrio said:


> 25k.
> 
> I drive the living **** out of it though. It doesn't slip in first or second; some slipping in third; no grabbing under heavy load in 4-6.


Yup...4th gear was where I noticed it slipping on my Stage 2 GTI. 
That sucks


----------



## ForkEm (Oct 7, 2005)

Getting the windows tinted, this heat is getting to be too much and it will be nice to have come summertime.


----------



## C Jayhawker (Apr 6, 2012)

ForkEm said:


> Getting the windows tinted, this heat is getting to be too much and it will be nice to have come summertime.


Good decision! I love the look of tinted windows. One of the best things I've done on my Tig.


----------



## Bsaint (Mar 26, 2008)

I have a tendancy to take pics of the random crap I put in the tig I've got prob 15-20 different odd trips, here are a few.























































Yes thats a Grill lol









And even human traffic, makes for an okay tailgate at a concert


----------



## gima (Nov 6, 2004)

^^ That's awesome, love seeing what people fit in their vehicles. I strapped a 24' extension ladder to the roofrack of my old GTI and it was longer than the car lol :laugh:


----------



## Bsaint (Mar 26, 2008)

gima said:


> ^^ That's awesome, love seeing what people fit in their vehicles. I strapped a 24' extension ladder to the roofrack of my old GTI and it was longer than the car lol :laugh:


Nice! haha

I didn't do something that big, but the wife saw this picture at Kircklands and had to have it, unfortunately any way of making it fit inside the car didn't work. 

So I put it on the roof and tied it down lol, thankfully it wasn't a very long drive home, but the whole ride home I was hoping a bird didn't **** on it lol.

I was also thankfull I wrapped in cf vinyl wrap so nothing scratched. :thumbup:

But now when I look at it in our spare room I think about that lol


----------



## Reallyslowrio (Oct 1, 2012)

Just sent over $2100 to INA Engineering for a custom clutch kit. (Southbend Stage 3)


----------



## vwhipster (Apr 20, 2012)

Reallyslowrio said:


> Just sent over $2100 to INA Engineering for a custom clutch kit. (Southbend Stage 3)


One of the reasons I dont mind the tiptronic.


----------



## quattro40v (Apr 9, 2013)

Did the factory rear skid plate. Thanks to Chris for the heads up on the deal.


----------



## cjmoy (Aug 23, 2000)

quattro40v said:


> Did the factory rear skid plate. Thanks to Chris for the heads up on the deal.


Nice! Glad to hear that you were able to get that deal.


----------



## energie23 (Mar 13, 2003)

quattro40v said:


> Did the factory rear skid plate. Thanks to Chris for the heads up on the deal.


What color is your Tig? Pictures? I'm kind of interested in doing it as well.


----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

energie23 said:


> What color is your Tig? Pictures? I'm kind of interested in doing it as well.


Ditto, where is the skid plate from and how much

The Tig using Tapatalk


----------



## quattro40v (Apr 9, 2013)

Here is a quick and dirty pic for you guys. I got it from VW Riverside for around $150 with tax.


----------



## Yo_Delprad (Oct 26, 2007)

quattro40v said:


> Here is a quick and dirty pic for you guys. I got it from VW Riverside for around $150 with tax.


How about a part number?


----------



## energie23 (Mar 13, 2003)

dammit i want one! Did you install it yourself? any way you can get pics on how its mounted?


----------



## Bsaint (Mar 26, 2008)

Nice looks good!


----------



## Yo_Delprad (Oct 26, 2007)

Yo_Delprad said:


> How about a part number?


Bueller


----------



## quattro40v (Apr 9, 2013)

Ya spoon fed mofos, haha, here is the part number for the rear skid plate 5N0 071 616 96D. I ordered from VW Riverside. Robert, the parts manager, posts here so you guys can contact him.


----------



## gearheadzTV (Sep 15, 2009)

lasholm said:


> Finished:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are those neuspeed parts? How does the butt dyno feel?


----------



## Yo_Delprad (Oct 26, 2007)

quattro40v said:


> Ya spoon fed mofos, haha, here is the part number for the rear skid plate 5N0 071 616 96D. I ordered from VW Riverside. Robert, the parts manager, posts here so you guys can contact him.


Thank you!


----------



## Yo_Delprad (Oct 26, 2007)

quattro40v said:


> Ya spoon fed mofos, haha, here is the part number for the rear skid plate 5N0 071 616 96D. I ordered from VW Riverside. Robert, the parts manager, posts here so you guys can contact him.


Thank you!


----------



## turb0mikey (Sep 7, 2010)

grabbed eBay by the neck and gave her a beating and scored a great deal on:

NEW in box OEM roof rack $159.00 :laugh::laugh::laugh:

Used Thule CascadeXT 1500 $295 

now Snowboarding ready (as long as the roads are plowed)


----------



## Bsaint (Mar 26, 2008)

I debadged awhile ago with the intentions of doing the Turbo badge.

So finally got mine, I wasn't sure about it at first, but it's really grown on me. 

Kinda looks like a Mini Cayenne (without being an ugly macan)


----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

Got a detail this weekend and put on my new wheels. I think they look pretty awesome!










The Tig using Tapatalk


----------



## Bsaint (Mar 26, 2008)

Java^Tiggy said:


> Got a detail this weekend and put on my new wheels. I think they look pretty awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks good man :thumbup:

That reminds me, I got a shot of your Tig at H2Oi I'll have to post up for you.


----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

Bsaint said:


> looks good man :thumbup:
> 
> That reminds me, I got a shot of your Tig at H2Oi I'll have to post up for you.


Oh nice! I can't wait to see it

The Tig using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

No more RCD310:


Installed a RCD510 (AF):


Also added the MDI (iPod) retrofit kit with a Kufatec plug & play harness:


Debadged the rear..before:


After:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Installed a Techtonics Tuning cat-back exhaust:
http://techtonicstuning.com/main/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=2_27_131&products_id=2148






Compared to stock:



Before & afters:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Lowered it on Eibach Pro-Kit springs

Replaced the 16" steelies with 18" OEM "Daytona" wheels _(from the CC)_ & 235/50/18 Nitto Motivo tires

And gave it a nice coat of wax before winter shows up


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

^ looks great Dan :thumbup:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

johnnyR32 said:


> ^ looks great Dan :thumbup:


Thanks Johnny :heart:

Considering I've only had it a month and it's been in the shop for most of it....I got _some_ stuff done....nothing truly major though

Next plan of attack is a Unitronic tune, I think


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

haven't driven mine sine H2O so I went to take it out the other day and the battery was dead.............so I let it sit there. Need to do something to it and keep it or part it out and move on.

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/robertyaycoth3rd/9920414616/" title="New Tig Shots-2 by BobAy photography, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2883/9920414616_30a11abc64_c.jpg" width="800" height="451" alt="New Tig Shots-2"></a>


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

snobrdrdan said:


> Thanks Johnny :heart:
> 
> Considering I've only had it a month and it's been in the shop for most of it....I got _some_ stuff done....nothing truly major though
> 
> Next plan of attack is a Unitronic tune, I think


Nice. I've been thinking about swithing to Unitronic. I still have issues with the APR tune and the KO4.


----------



## A1an (Mar 22, 2007)

Greeted by a dead battery this morning. Installed a new one.


----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> Compared to stock:


I just realized this but VW actually made 2 different catbacks for the Tiguan depending if it was 4mo or not, even tho the 4mo probably would have worked for both :screwy:

here's the one that came off of mine!


----------



## quattro40v (Apr 9, 2013)

snobrdrdan said:


> Installed a Techtonics Tuning cat-back exhaust:
> 
> Compared to stock:


That sharp bend can't be good for performance. How does the car feel with it on?


----------



## echomatics (Oct 19, 2012)

After many months of kicking the can I finally ordered and installed the VW Tiguan wind deflectors / Rain guards. Was a super simply install compared to others I have installed in the past. All in channel so super flush and OEM looking. Raining this weekended so will test them out


----------



## gearheadzTV (Sep 15, 2009)

snobrdrdan said:


> Installed a Techtonics Tuning cat-back exhaust:
> http://techtonicstuning.com/main/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=2_27_131&products_id=2148
> 
> 
> ...


How does that sound? Any droneing? I want to do that muffler setup but with a downpipe...got quoted $450 installed today for the 2.5" DP to factory muffler. Curious a to how loud it would be...


----------



## greggmischenko (Mar 21, 2011)

just ordered snow tires & wheels: 16x7 Black Sparco Assetto Gara, General Altimax Arctic 235/60/16.

Now I need to start looking at spacers. I'm thinking 20mm all around should give it a nice aggressive stance


----------



## 30th_edition (Jan 29, 2011)

Had the snow tires installed.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

johnnyR32 said:


> Nice. I've been thinking about swithing to Unitronic. I still have issues with the APR tune and the KO4.


I just want the mildest tune available, and it looks like Uni's Stage 1 tune (91 octane) fits the bill

I don't wanna be in this boat:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6695229-Upgraded-Clutch

Spending ~$2200 + labor *JUST* for a clutch :facepalm:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

gearheadzTV said:


> How does that sound? Any droneing? I want to do that muffler setup but with a downpipe...got quoted $450 installed today for the 2.5" DP to factory muffler. Curious a to how loud it would be...


No drone

With the stock downpipe, it's VERY mellow and not much louder than stock IMO. Just a subtle "sporty" exhaust tone to it.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Installed my Auto headlight sensor & switch:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Coded my MDI box thru VagCom....UBER SIMPLE...just checked the media player box in VCDS thru the Gateway Installation list and it works:



With the MDI box installed under the radio & a Kufatec harness: http://www.kufatec.com/shop/en/volk...f-5-plus-1k/vw-media-in-mdi-interface-harness



The MDI cable is ran to the glovebox, like so:


And then the MDI/Ipod cable is attached:



Functions 100% like a factory MDI


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Swapped out the blue washer bottle cap for a black one:





Purchased from here 1.5 years ago:
http://vwvenison.com/Black-1K0955455-Washer-Fluid-Cap-1K0955455B.htm


Swapped out the OEM clear "city"/parking light bulbs for amber ones, so now they match the side markers....before:





After:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Removed the airbag stickers from the sunvisors....before:



After:






DIY in this thread:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-airbag-warning-stickers-from-your-sun-visors


----------



## greggmischenko (Mar 21, 2011)

Ghetto winter wheel changeover using the emergency jackstand. I think it's time I get a real floor jack.




























Getting an alignment done tonight. 

Also installed Putco jet yellow fog light bulbs. Still waiting for yellow Lamin-x film to arrive.


----------



## turb0mikey (Sep 7, 2010)

greggmischenko said:


> Ghetto winter wheel changeover using the emergency jackstand. I think it's time I get a real floor jack.



whole setup looks unbelievably good! did u go with the 20mm? no worries of muck being flung around?


----------



## greggmischenko (Mar 21, 2011)

turb0mikey said:


> whole setup looks unbelievably good! did u go with the 20mm? no worries of muck being flung around?


Thanks! No spacers on yet, just the wheels (16x7, +35mm offset). I've got a few things planned once I get my bonus in December: spacers, mudflaps, tint, maybe a couple of other things :sly:


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

I love the meat on those tires!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## only1vw (May 30, 2013)

probably drives so nice? the 17's feels everything at spec pressure


----------



## BIG EYE (Aug 20, 2001)

Made this mount to hold my V2 controller and phone. All the cutting was done by hand so it's not perfect, but good enough for now. One day I will re-do it using the proper cutting tools so it's perfect.


----------



## mek4nik (Nov 13, 2013)

I put my winter rims and tires...nokian hakkapalitas. ...like driving in the dry


----------



## johnand (Nov 13, 2011)

Replacing my brake booster, what fun?!?!










Next up is the timing chain tensioner. Will be wrenching on the Tiguan all weekend.:banghead:


----------



## cjmoy (Aug 23, 2000)

I added chrome switches to my Tiguan S.

Before:









After:


----------



## bsA41.8T (Feb 16, 2004)

painted the center section of the front grill and debadged the rear




can anyone tell me what this flap things in side of the back, theyre a part of the factory spare tire over and i have no idea what theyre for


----------



## gilesrulz (Nov 2, 2006)

bsA41.8T said:


> painted the center section of the front grill and debadged the rear
> 
> can anyone tell me what this flap things in side of the back, theyre a part of the factory spare tire over and i have no idea what theyre for


It covers the gap when your seats are down.


----------



## bsA41.8T (Feb 16, 2004)

So that's what they're for....haha thanx


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

cjmoy said:


> I added chrome switches to my Tiguan S.
> 
> Before:
> 
> ...


Looks good :thumbup:

PM sent


----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

I put my crossbars and basket back on for winter!










The Tig using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

I have a new (true) intake sitting here, but don't know if I'm gonna put it on before winter or not

If not...this is "winter mode" for the intake.....an aFe Pro Dry S drop-in air filter & with the lower grate in the air box removed (for a little more sound)




Versus the OEM paper filter:


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

so a client have me these few weeks back. 20x10.5 rear. And I think 20x9 up front! Free vossen wheels? Sure I'll take them


----------



## cjmoy (Aug 23, 2000)

snobrdrdan said:


> I have a new (true) intake sitting here, but don't know if I'm gonna put it on before winter or not
> 
> If not...this is "winter mode" for the intake.....an aFe Pro Dry S drop-in air filter & with the lower grate in the air box removed (for a little more sound)


Nice, is there a noticeable difference in sound with the grate removed?

I take it this does not need to be oiled like a K&N. How do you clean the filter?


----------



## Bsaint (Mar 26, 2008)

cjmoy said:


> Nice, is there a noticeable difference in sound with the grate removed?
> 
> I take it this does not need to be oiled like a K&N. How do you clean the filter?


Took out my grate and didn't notice anything, but I kept the OEM filter since VW replaces it at 20k for free anyways.

But would like to know if that filter helped at all.


----------



## C Jayhawker (Apr 6, 2012)

Bsaint said:


> Took out my grate and didn't notice anything, but I kept the OEM filter since VW replaces it at 20k for free anyways.
> 
> But would like to know if that filter helped at all.


+1 I took out my air filter grate too and noticed no sound resulting from it.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

What is the deal with the baffle int he air box, anyhow?
I just replaced the factory filter with an oem filter from the dealer - it has a layer of spongy foam on the underside? Odd; factory filter had no foam.

Any reccos for a better breathing filter that does not require oiling?

Also, if you guys want more intake "noise", you'll probably have to use an open element filter, or drill holes in in the underside of your airbox.


----------



## justsayin (Feb 16, 2012)

The foam on the intake filter is usually "for use in cold countries". I believe it is to keep the air filter element itself from freezing.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

justsayin said:


> The foam on the intake filter is usually "for use in cold countries". I believe it is to keep the air filter element itself from freezing.


I suppose canada is a cold country 
I'll just pull the foam off, why restrict airflow even further?


----------



## cjmoy (Aug 23, 2000)

I installed and coded my door warning lights.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

cjmoy said:


> Nice, is there a noticeable difference in sound with the grate removed?
> 
> I take it this does not need to be oiled like a K&N. How do you clean the filter?


It can be vacuumed, and/or they sell a cleaning kit:
http://afepower.com/shop/details_new.php?partno=90-59999



Bsaint said:


> Took out my grate and didn't notice anything, but I kept the OEM filter since VW replaces it at 20k for free anyways.
> 
> But would like to know if that filter helped at all.





C Jayhawker said:


> +1 I took out my air filter grate too and noticed no sound resulting from it.


As for the sound....it's definitely a little louder.
After I installed it & started the car, I immediately could hear some intake noise from under the hood (standing outside)...*ALMOST* like it had an intake/open filter on it.

In the car/driving you hear more now too.
I could care less about the noise, but just saying.

As for the performance....the butt dyno says it helped a little. It obviously won't hurt performance when you look at the restrictive/thick paper one.
Again...I have an intake too (waiting to install/review, btw), but this is just for winter.
I, personally, don't like running an intake thru the winter months (slush/snow/salt). Plus it's so cold out anyways....that a cold air intake isn't really necessary IMO

EDIT: It was only $40 SHIPPED too (Amazon) & the aFe filter is oil-free...so no complaints from the wallet or the sensitive MAF sensor :laugh:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

justsayin said:


> The foam on the intake filter is usually "for use in cold countries". I believe it is to keep the air filter element itself from freezing.


My '13 Passat V6 had the foam on the OEM filter, but none of my other TSI engine cars have had it....guess it's just random


----------



## gearheadzTV (Sep 15, 2009)

cjmoy said:


> I installed and coded my door warning lights.


More info please...


----------



## cjmoy (Aug 23, 2000)

gearheadzTV said:


> More info please...


I purchased this set of lights with the harness from ebay. Not bad for under $30!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/OEM-Door-Warning-Light-For-VW-Golf-Jetta-MK5-MK6-CC-Tiguan-Passat-B6-with-cable-/360633268269?pt=Motors_Car_Truck_Parts_Accessories&fits=Make%3AVolkswagen%7CModel%3ATiguan&hash=item53f76af82d

I found a few DIYs online to add these, but I ended up doing a combination of the three.

http://blackbeartiguan.blogspot.com/2013/05/door-warning-lights_25.html

http://www.mytiguan.com/index.php?/topic/4072-fitting-rear-door-puddlewarning-lights/

http://www.mk6golfgti.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=124.0

My front doors had a wire that was already connected at the pin 19 (ground) connection, so I cut the connector that came on the harness I bought and spliced it into the wire that was already there.

The rear doors were fine. There were no wires in the locations specified, so those just plugged right in.

It took me a while to figure out the coding. I couldn't connect to the rear door controllers. Sometime in 2013 they changed the rear door controllers to be controlled thru the front door modules. So when you connect to the front controllers there are two controllers listed and the coding for the rear is done there.

Here's another picture of it lit up during the day.


----------



## cjmoy (Aug 23, 2000)

Just added front footwell lights to my S. I got them from Bold-Sport and they come with the harness. Just plugged 1 wire into the B connector on the BCM and grounded the other wire and routed everything out of the way. 



















Once I coded them up, they can be controlled thru the MFA to stay on when the headlights are on and go on and off when the doors are opened.


----------



## MVTiguan (Sep 3, 2012)

cjmoy said:


> I purchased this set of lights with the harness from ebay. Not bad for under $30!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/OEM-Door-Warning-Light-For-VW-Golf-Jetta-MK5-MK6-CC-Tiguan-Passat-B6-with-cable-/360633268269?pt=Motors_Car_Truck_Parts_Accessories&fits=Make%3AVolkswagen%7CModel%3ATiguan&hash=item53f76af82d
> 
> ...


How did you get the rear light to turn on? I tried with vagcom on the front but i don't see where can the rear be coded. Any pic would appreciated. Tks


----------



## cjmoy (Aug 23, 2000)

MVTiguan said:


> How did you get the rear light to turn on? I tried with vagcom on the front but i don't see where can the rear be coded. Any pic would appreciated. Tks


Connect to module 42 for the drivers side and 52 for the passengers side. 

Go to 07 coding and you will see the module ID at the top. 

To the right of this you will see a pull down arrow which will let you select the slave module. This is for the rear door. 

Then just add 64 to the code that is there. Mine was originally 000490 and I coded it to 000554.

Do this for both sides and your rear lights should work.

This is what you should see. You can see mine is already coded to 000554.


----------



## MVTiguan (Sep 3, 2012)

cjmoy said:


> Connect to module 42 for the drivers side and 52 for the passengers side.
> 
> Go to 07 coding and you will see the module ID at the top.
> 
> ...


Got it done. Thanks Bro


----------



## nellush (Oct 28, 2011)

bsA41.8T said:


> painted the center section of the front grill and debadged the rear
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The flap covers the gap created when the seats are down.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## cjmoy (Aug 23, 2000)

MVTiguan said:


> Got it done. Thanks Bro


No problem. Glad to hear it worked for you. :thumbup:


----------



## SicariusInferi (Jun 3, 2013)

I discovered that the front passenger seat folds flat. :thumbup: Not sure how I didn't realize that or see it in the manual but good to know. :banghead:


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

SicariusInferi said:


> I discovered that the front passenger seat folds flat. :thumbup: Not sure how I didn't realize that or see it in the manual but good to know. :banghead:


Sadly, it only folds flat one way... the recline is pretty minimal.


----------



## alucinari (Mar 4, 2013)

Preppy said:


> Sadly, it only folds flat one way... the recline is pretty minimal.


Unfortunately if you have power reclining seats (like my '14 SEL) the passenger seat doesn't fold flat forward either. Blah.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

alucinari said:


> Unfortunately if you have power reclining seats (like my '14 SEL) the passenger seat doesn't fold flat forward either. Blah.


Oh really?
Odd, the '14 canadian models still have a manual passenger seat.
I like the fold flat feature, has helped on a few occasions when I've needed to haul 9'-10' long pieces of EMT and lumber.


----------



## alucinari (Mar 4, 2013)

Preppy said:


> Oh really?
> Odd, the '14 canadian models still have a manual passenger seat.
> I like the fold flat feature, has helped on a few occasions when I've needed to haul 9'-10' long pieces of EMT and lumber.


I believe the US S and SE models do as well, but the SEL gets power recliners on both seats (still manual for height, sliding, and lumbar). I think the R Line gets full power seats.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

alucinari said:


> I believe the US S and SE models do as well, but the SEL gets power recliners on both seats (still manual for height, sliding, and lumbar). I think the R Line gets full power seats.


On our 2013's, only my S has the fold flat passenger seat

The SE trim adds the power reclining passenger seat, which = no fold flat seat


----------



## Reallyslowrio (Oct 1, 2012)

This thread has been dead for a few weeks...

Ordered a 42DD downpipe this morning. (Race series; no cats, no resonator) For ultimate ricer noise. :laugh:

For real though, As of now, I am only straight pipe from the cat-back and I love the sound. Although I love a loud car, I'm pretty sure this is going to be SUPER loud.

Stage 2 as soon as it get here.

Pics for clicks


----------



## theruler297 (May 15, 2007)

How much was it?


----------



## Reallyslowrio (Oct 1, 2012)

theruler297 said:


> How much was it?


Came out to $428.53 Shipped during their black friday sale. (saved about $50)


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Reallyslowrio said:


> This thread has been dead for a few weeks...
> 
> Ordered a 42DD downpipe this morning. (Race series; no cats, no resonator) For ultimate ricer noise. :laugh:
> 
> ...


Yeah, that's gonna be pretty loud LOL

So any TSI downpipe will work on the Tig?
Doesn't have to be Tiguan specific (except for 4motion)?


----------



## Reallyslowrio (Oct 1, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> Yeah, that's gonna be pretty loud LOL
> 
> So any TSI downpipe will work on the Tig?
> Doesn't have to be Tiguan specific (except for 4motion)?


I've been reading up on it for a while...

Some say that the tiguan pipe is longer, some say that they are identical.

As far as I know, Techtonics is the only company to make a specific pipe for the Tiguan. (4motion Included)

With as much part sharing that VW does between models, I'd be very surprised if the downpipe is different from that of a GTI.

When I swap them out, I'll take pictures for comparison.


----------



## vwhipster (Apr 20, 2012)

Reallyslowrio said:


> This thread has been dead for a few weeks...
> 
> Ordered a 42DD downpipe this morning. (Race series; no cats, no resonator) For ultimate ricer noise. :laugh:
> 
> ...


If you get tuned, this is how it should sound 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OO_vjaLHyYs


----------



## alucinari (Mar 4, 2013)

vwhipster said:


> If you get tuned, this is how it should sound
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OO_vjaLHyYs


Wow, that's obnoxious. Sounds like it has a muffler with a hole in it.


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

Reallyslowrio said:


> I've been reading up on it for a while...
> 
> Some say that the tiguan pipe is longer, some say that they are identical.
> 
> ...



Not 100% the same set up, but I have that Downpipe.. no fitment issues...


----------



## Bsaint (Mar 26, 2008)

Just gave her a bath,


----------



## Reallyslowrio (Oct 1, 2012)

vwhipster said:


> If you get tuned, this is how it should sound
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OO_vjaLHyYs












I'll make a vid afterwards also.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Reallyslowrio said:


> data:image/jpeg;base64,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****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
> 
> I'll make a vid afterwards also.



Quoted, just 'cause.


----------



## Reallyslowrio (Oct 1, 2012)

Preppy said:


> Quoted, just 'cause.


I hate you.


----------



## vwhipster (Apr 20, 2012)

Reallyslowrio said:


> I'll make a vid afterwards also.


The video is clipping so its not super accurate but trust me it sounds mean and german. I get compliments on it at least once a day.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Reallyslowrio said:


> When I swap them out, I'll take pictures for comparison.


In for pics :thumbup:


----------



## jellosh0t (Dec 13, 2013)

Hey guys new here and love what u have done

Got windows tint









After market navi with rvc

































Changed city lights and interior

















Now just gotta save up to get a vagcom


----------



## SLCtig13 (Oct 19, 2013)

So far just a tint, and ST coilovers. Up next is stage 2 apr/summer wheel and tore setup

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## FloVW (Mar 29, 2013)

SLCtig13 said:


> So far just a tint, and ST coilovers. Up next is stage 2 apr/summer wheel and tore setup
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


That looks perfect.


----------



## Yo_Delprad (Oct 26, 2007)

SLCtig13 said:


> So far just a tint, and ST coilovers. Up next is stage 2 apr/summer wheel and tore setup
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


How's the ride???


----------



## SLCtig13 (Oct 19, 2013)

FloVW said:


> That looks perfect.


Thanks. It rides amazing much stiffer but not too much. Just enough. 

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## andydavy (Nov 19, 2006)

Added the rear skid plate - I think it looks great and really finishes the rear end. I also added the smoked Hella third brake light.





Added the chrome mirror caps. They're made of stainless steel and stick on with tape, the fit is perfect and I like the contrast on a black Tig.





Retrofitted Dynaudio - This was a whole lot of effort to install and it took me a couple of months on and off, but I'm really pleased with it.


----------



## cjmoy (Aug 23, 2000)

Looks good. The mirrors look good. I've thinking about getting that 3rd brake light.


----------



## energie23 (Mar 13, 2003)

andydavy said:


> Added the rear skid plate - I think it looks great and really finishes the rear end. I also added the smoked Hella third brake light.


Looks good! i'm really wanting that rear skid plate!


----------



## rabstg (Jun 4, 2002)

*Retrofitted Dynaudio*

"Retrofitted Dynaudio - This was a whole lot of effort to install and it took me a couple of months on and off, but I'm really pleased with it."

Where'd you get the parts?


----------



## andydavy (Nov 19, 2006)

rabstg said:


> "Retrofitted Dynaudio - This was a whole lot of effort to install and it took me a couple of months on and off, but I'm really pleased with it."
> 
> Where'd you get the parts?


All over the place! I didn't want to pay too much for the install so I had to be patient and keep my eyes open for parts. There's often complete sets of Dynaudio speakers available on german eBay, but they often won't ship to the US. This recycling place in Germany is great for parts and they ship quickly too http://www.riedel-autorecycling.de

I got the wiring loom and rear tweeters from China, if you search on buychina.com there are plenty for sale. The loom quality is excellent and came in a VW Shanghai bag and uses all the proper Tyco connectors. The only thing missing was the rear door speaker wires, but that was easy to put together once I'd sussed out the connector part numbers.

The amp I bought from the UK, the front speakers came from Germany, the front tweeters and rear speakers I bought from someone who was parting out a Mk6 GTI here on the Vortex and all the mounting hardware and plastic amp cover I bought from the dealership. All in it cost me about $900.

If anyone's interested I have a complete parts list. Maybe I'll start another thread.


----------



## KurtK (Feb 13, 2012)

That skid plate really transforms the look of the Tiggy's rear end. Is it a VW part or something you found on the aftermarket?


----------



## andydavy (Nov 19, 2006)

KurtK said:


> That skid plate really transforms the look of the Tiggy's rear end. Is it a VW part or something you found on the aftermarket?


It's a genuine VW part and the fit and quality is excellent. I bought it for $150 from ECS. Part number is 5N0 071 616 96D.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

andydavy said:


> It's a genuine VW part and the fit and quality is excellent. I bought it for $150 from ECS. Part number is 5N0 071 616 96D.


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Yo_Delprad (Oct 26, 2007)

Has anyone here fitted an aftermarket sub and amplifier to their Tiguan using the stock headunit? I want some thump. I was going to do May like an 8" JL or 8" Diamond audio in a custom enclosure but I don't want to butcher the radio harness or anything.


----------



## quattro40v (Apr 9, 2013)

KurtK said:


> That skid plate really transforms the look of the Tiggy's rear end. Is it a VW part or something you found on the aftermarket?


It sure does. The current $150 price is pretty amazing. When I looked a few months back it was about $550 just for the rear from Germany! The U.S. dealers only used to sell it as a front and rear skid plate package for around $1000! I feel like it is being cleared out so who knows how many are left. I would suggest jumping on it.


----------



## andydavy (Nov 19, 2006)

quattro40v said:


> It sure does. The current $150 price is pretty amazing. When I looked a few months back it was about $550 just for the rear from Germany! The U.S. dealers only used to sell it as a front and rear skid plate package for around $1000! I feel like it is being cleared out so who knows how many are left. I would suggest jumping on it.



I agree, when I spoke to the dealership they said that there were only three in stock in the U.S! I should mention that the kit does include both front and rear pieces, but the front piece only fits the pre-facelift front end, so not a lot of use to me. I have this for sale if anyone's interested.


----------



## mugen85r (May 11, 2003)

johnnyR32 said:


> Why would anyone bag a Tiguan?




only gluebags would :screwy:


----------



## rabstg (Jun 4, 2002)

Yo_Delprad said:


> Has anyone here fitted an aftermarket sub and amplifier to their Tiguan using the stock headunit? I want some thump. I was going to do May like an 8" JL or 8" Diamond audio in a custom enclosure but I don't want to butcher the radio harness or anything.


I am in the process of doing it.. 

Simple mono amp under the drivers seat with a sub in the rear. 

I picked up a VERY interesting LOC from Wally-world that has an amp turn on circuit AND remote volume controller... 

Haven't actually connected it to the HU yet for the same reason.. Not sure how I want to tap the factory harness. All of my "good" tools are in storage while I move so I am not sure I want to attempt this with hack tools.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Got four small dents in my hood from a falling branch. Arg, time to call the paintless dent removal guy. Thankfully no paint damage. 

Toronto ice storm FTL. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim127 (Jun 22, 2012)

Yo_Delprad said:


> Has anyone here fitted an aftermarket sub and amplifier to their Tiguan using the stock headunit? I want some thump. I was going to do May like an 8" JL or 8" Diamond audio in a custom enclosure but I don't want to butcher the radio harness or anything.


I have added on an aftermarket amp, with German Maestro speakers in the doors and JL 8" compact sub in the back. You can get a wire harness kit so that you don't have to butcher the wiring and you will also be able to use the steering wheel controls. I used an local shop for installation. I believe they had to use a line level converter between the head unit and the amp.


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

andydavy said:


> All over the place! I didn't want to pay too much for the install so I had to be patient and keep my eyes open for parts. There's often complete sets of Dynaudio speakers available on german eBay, but they often won't ship to the US. This recycling place in Germany is great for parts and they ship quickly too http://www.riedel-autorecycling.de
> 
> I got the wiring loom and rear tweeters from China, if you search on buychina.com there are plenty for sale. The loom quality is excellent and came in a VW Shanghai bag and uses all the proper Tyco connectors. The only thing missing was the rear door speaker wires, but that was easy to put together once I'd sussed out the connector part numbers.
> 
> ...


Odd, Question.. Why would you of this for Dynaudio? Why not Kicker or JBL set up?


----------



## andydavy (Nov 19, 2006)

DT EXP said:


> Odd, Question.. Why would you of this for Dynaudio? Why not Kicker or JBL set up?


I had the Dynaudio system in my Mk6 GTI and I liked how it sounded, but I take your point, and I could have probably put together a better sounding system for less money, maybe. The cost of it aside though, it wasn't just about upgrading the sound system but as much about the challenge of tracking down relatively hard to find parts at a reasonable price and doing what turned out to be a pretty invasive install in terms of removing interior trim. Plus I knew that everything would be a slam-dunk fit without rattles or fit issues or having to make MDF adapter rings and all that stuff. Granted, it may not be the pinnacle of automotive audio, but I'm very happy with it and it's definitely a vast improvement over stock.

This is what I paid for the parts :

Front speakers : $240 pair
Front tweeters : $50 pair
Rear speakers : $50 pair
Rear tweeters : $40 pair
Amplifier : $120
Wiring loom : $200
Amplifer bracket and hardware : $120


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

andydavy said:


> I had the Dynaudio system in my Mk6 GTI and I liked how it sounded, but I take your point, and I could have probably put together a better sounding system for less money, maybe. The cost of it aside though, it wasn't just about upgrading the sound system but as much about the challenge of tracking down relatively hard to find parts at a reasonable price and doing what turned out to be a pretty invasive install in terms of removing interior trim. Plus I knew that everything would be a slam-dunk fit without rattles or fit issues or having to make MDF adapter rings and all that stuff. Granted, it may not be the pinnacle of automotive audio, but I'm very happy with it and it's definitely a vast improvement over stock.
> 
> This is what I paid for the parts :
> 
> ...


Agreed. 
For what it is, the dynaudio system is perfectly acceptable as an updated factory audio system. 

Wayyyy better than the factory system in my mk5 gti. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nsmsam (Feb 5, 2003)

*Tiguan in Mexico. Rosarito, Ensenada, etc*

During Christmas I took my Tiguan to Mexico for the third time and here are some pictures! The places are safe. Don't hesitate. Just Go!


----------



## quattro40v (Apr 9, 2013)

You are a brave man. My car insurance does not apply in Mejico...


----------



## pengee (Feb 29, 2004)

nsmsam said:


> During Christmas I took my Tiguan to Mexico for the third time and here are some pictures! The places are safe. Don't hesitate. Just Go!


I love the touristy parts of Mexico just as much as the next person but I don't have the cojones to drive around the rest. It looks lovely but with all the cartel violence I just couldn't do it... though I know it's not as prevent around Tijuana.
Cheers from Christmas in the opposite weather :wave:


----------



## nsmsam (Feb 5, 2003)

quattro40v said:


> You are a brave man. My car insurance does not apply in Mejico...


One must purchase mexico auto insurance.. you can do it online or at the border. Charge per the number of days. It's affordable. :thumbup:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Got the APR Stage 1 tune today


----------



## Reallyslowrio (Oct 1, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> Got the APR Stage 1 tune today


You'll be wanting stage 2 in the next week or so.

opcorn:


----------



## cjmoy (Aug 23, 2000)

snobrdrdan said:


> Got the APR Stage 1 tune today


Nice. :thumbup: I'm resisting the temptation, by doing other mods to distract me.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

nsmsam said:


> During Christmas I took my Tiguan to Mexico for the third time and here are some pictures! The places are safe. Don't hesitate. Just Go!


Nice! I dont think I could convince the wifey to drive there lol. 
I see you got your Tig at sunnyvale vw too?


----------



## nsmsam (Feb 5, 2003)

DasCC said:


> Nice! I dont think I could convince the wifey to drive there lol.
> I see you got your Tig at sunnyvale vw too?


She will love the tacos and seafood over there and crying to go back. Be warned. 
Clams pic
Lobsters pic

Yes, got this in Sunnyvale, I live there.


----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

I took the tig to get its last complimentary service this morning. I have about 26,800 on it and its running great. Lots of random parts laying around that I can't wait to install when it gets a bit warmer out!


----------



## vwhipster (Apr 20, 2012)

andydavy said:


> I agree, when I spoke to the dealership they said that there were only three in stock in the U.S! I should mention that the kit does include both front and rear pieces, but the front piece only fits the pre-facelift front end, so not a lot of use to me. I have this for sale if anyone's interested.


willing to ship that front piece?


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

nsmsam said:


> She will love the tacos and seafood over there and crying to go back. Be warned.
> Clams pic
> Lobsters pic
> 
> Yes, got this in Sunnyvale, I live there.


oh trust me she has been nagging me to go back to mexico..... she just wants to fly 

I would like to drive at least once!


----------



## andydavy (Nov 19, 2006)

vwhipster said:


> willing to ship that front piece?


Sure. If you let me know your zip code I'll box it up and get a price from UPS. I wouldn't think it'd be too much, it's not very heavy.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Reallyslowrio said:


> You'll be wanting stage 2 in the next week or so.
> opcorn:


Nah...don't see that happening, ESPECIALLY because of the weak clutch and that you paid over $2k for a new one (which is easily K04 money).
I've had Stage 1 on my previous CC's and it was enough.

And I already have an exhaust on the Tig, so adding a downpipe is just gonna make it even louder too. My Tig is the baby hauler, so it's gotta stay civil



cjmoy said:


> Nice. :thumbup: I'm resisting the temptation, by doing other mods to distract me.


Yeah I was too, and was sort of content with the stock power....but still wanted more of course & couldn't wait until the spring sale, lol


----------



## gearheadzTV (Sep 15, 2009)

Just finished loading her up and we're heading to Snoeshoe, WV...eace:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Reallyslowrio said:


> You'll be wanting stage 2 in the next week or so.
> 
> opcorn:


Actually, now I might be going back to stock. 

Never had issues with APR tunes before (on TSI engines), but I had some problems this weekend on mine. Not cool :thumbdown:

Flashing CEL, the car stalled/died on me, & surging/hesitating in 4th gear


----------



## litespeed600 (Nov 4, 2013)

That sucks! I have never read of this before. Do you have the option of going back to stock mode by switching the cruise control to see if it goes away? I have been thinking real hard about doing a tune or K04 kit.

Bummer but please follow up with what happened with yours when you find out.

Tom


----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> Actually, now I might be going back to stock.
> 
> Never had issues with APR tunes before (on TSI engines), but I had some problems this weekend on mine. Not cool :thumbdown:
> 
> Flashing CEL, the car stalled/died on me, & surging/hesitating in 4th gear


That's terrible I'm sorry to hear that. What year is your tig? Maybe it was a bad flash or something just funky with the software? I would take it to where you got it done and see if they could diagnose it, I would imagine they have some sort of warranty on their work..

The Tig using Tapatalk


----------



## SLCtig13 (Oct 19, 2013)

snobrdrdan said:


> Actually, now I might be going back to stock.
> 
> Never had issues with APR tunes before (on TSI engines), but I had some problems this weekend on mine. Not cool :thumbdown:
> 
> Flashing CEL, the car stalled/died on me, & surging/hesitating in 4th gear


Had you any problems before the tune?

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

snobrdrdan said:


> Actually, now I might be going back to stock.
> 
> Never had issues with APR tunes before (on TSI engines), but I had some problems this weekend on mine. Not cool :thumbdown:
> 
> Flashing CEL, the car stalled/died on me, & surging/hesitating in 4th gear


yikes. how many miles on the car?


----------



## vwhipster (Apr 20, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> Actually, now I might be going back to stock.
> 
> Never had issues with APR tunes before (on TSI engines), but I had some problems this weekend on mine. Not cool :thumbdown:
> 
> Flashing CEL, the car stalled/died on me, & surging/hesitating in 4th gear


This could be coilpacks, common issue once you tune the car.


----------



## litespeed600 (Nov 4, 2013)

vwhipster said:


> This could be coilpacks, common issue once you tune the car.


Can you add more detail please?

Tom


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

litespeed600 said:


> That sucks! I have never read of this before. Do you have the option of going back to stock mode by switching the cruise control to see if it goes away? I have been thinking real hard about doing a tune or K04 kit.
> 
> Bummer but please follow up with what happened with yours when you find out.
> 
> Tom


Both the CEL light and EPC lights went away actually. Never seen a flashing CEL though

Though I need to scan with VagCom to see if there were codes & what they are/were

The CEL came on & then started flashing when merging onto the freeway. It stayed on & then went away after a few seconds.

The EPC light came on after the car died/stalled after taking off from a parking spot. And went away too.

The 4th gear surge...I can't explain it. Just didn't drive right IMO.


Java^Tiggy said:


> That's terrible I'm sorry to hear that. What year is your tig? Maybe it was a bad flash or something just funky with the software? I would take it to where you got it done and see if they could diagnose it, I would imagine they have some sort of warranty on their work..


2013 Tiguan S

I doubt it's truly the tune. The misfires "can" happen, but it's very odd on a new/low mileage car & only on Stage 1.




SLCtig13 said:


> Had you any problems before the tune?


Just the EPC light/stalling issue, which supposedly was the fuel pump and that was replaced under warranty a couple weeks ago.

But now that it's tuned (and the fuel pump has been replaced)....sucks to see it still happening. 
And being tuned now....I really don't want to be visiting the dealer



DasCC said:


> yikes. how many miles on the car?


1,300


vwhipster said:


> This could be coilpacks, common issue once you tune the car.


True, but I've had 4 TSI engine'd cars that were all tuned with APR: _2009 GTI, 2010 GTI, 2011 CC, & 2013 CC_
I always ran the stock coilpacks/plugs & *NEVER* had any issues/codes/errors or anything on all of them.
Plus my Tig only has 1,300 miles on it....the coilpacks should be the newest revision and haven't seen much use.

The flashing CEL is something I've never (personally) encountered either.

I ordered up some (red top) R8 coil packs, which supposedly are stronger than the OEM ones & prevent the misfires


----------



## Reallyslowrio (Oct 1, 2012)

Ordered an AWE Diverter valve kit for her this morning. I'm pretty sure he fat fingered the incorrect p/n seeing as the price he gave me doesn't include the simulator to avoid a check engine light...but we'll cross that bridge when we get there.

Now if only my damn 42DD downpipe that I ordered on December 1st would ship out, I could go ahead and go Stage 2.

:banghead:


----------



## rogM (Mar 7, 2010)

gearheadzTV said:


> Just finished loading her up and we're heading to Snoeshoe, WV...eace:


:thumbup:
I will be there in Feb


----------



## VetCHeang (Aug 13, 2007)

Only 2 left...


----------



## DuB Ben (Jan 9, 2012)

Bought one today!


----------



## yzc717 (Aug 27, 2013)

VetCHeang said:


> Only 2 left...


How much is for the rear one?


----------



## VetCHeang (Aug 13, 2007)

Paid 168 @the dealership for the set, plus tax


----------



## greggmischenko (Mar 21, 2011)

Got hit while parked on the street. She was backing up out of her driveway and somehow managed to clip the rear of my car with her driver side mirror.


----------



## quattro40v (Apr 9, 2013)

Was watching Insidious 2 on bluray and there is a 2012-14 Tiguan SEL in it around the one hour and 6 minute mark. Haha. 

Looked pretty good on film.


----------



## zerogravityGTI (Apr 26, 2008)

Traded in my 2012 GTI for Tiguan R Line


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

zerogravityGTI said:


> Traded in my 2012 GTI for Tiguan R Line


Seems like a decent number of us have made that switch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mapple (Dec 4, 2013)

VetCHeang said:


> Only 2 left...


Looks like there are no more. I tried to order one and was told there is an order block on the part.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

zerogravityGTI said:


> Traded in my 2012 GTI for Tiguan R Line


:thumbup:


----------



## cjmoy (Aug 23, 2000)

I activated the DRL indicator in my gauge cluster and changed my number of comfort blinks from 3 to 4.


----------



## cjmoy (Aug 23, 2000)

I got a rear armrest pad.










Installed an overhead console with the additional dome light and LEDs.


----------



## quattro40v (Apr 9, 2013)

cjmoy said:


> I activated the DRL indicator in my gauge cluster and changed my number of comfort blinks from 3 to 4.


Hey Chris. Is there also an indicator that would show when the main beams are on?


----------



## cjmoy (Aug 23, 2000)

quattro40v said:


> Hey Chris. Is there also an indicator that would show when the main beams are on?


I was actually looking for that as well, but didn't find anything. I don't think our clusters have that indicator.


----------



## Yo_Delprad (Oct 26, 2007)

cjmoy said:


> I got a rear armrest pad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Info on overhead cluster with LEDs


----------



## cjmoy (Aug 23, 2000)

Yo_Delprad said:


> Info on overhead cluster with LEDs


I picked up an overhead light console with LEDs from a 2005.5 Jetta off of eBay for around $40.

See my DIY thread here http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6885855-DIY-Adding-An-Overhead-Console-With-LEDs-and-Lit-Buttons


----------



## gforce1108 (Sep 21, 2006)

In the middle of retrofitting foglights into my mother's Tiguan. She doesn't like to drive at night - even more so after hitting a deer in Sept. Bought all the hardware from a dealer online and started the installation. Skipping trying to integrate the harness into the BCM. I bought a harness when I retrofitted my Passat, but ended up modifying it anyway. I'll use a simple relay triggered by a OEM headlight switch with foglight output and connect to the lights using pigtails purchased on eBay.


----------



## tig088 (Jun 19, 2011)

VetCHeang said:


> Only 2 left...


On the Canadian side, I got a quote from my local dealer of $1106 for the kit! Going to check another dealer to see.


----------



## gearheadzTV (Sep 15, 2009)

*Took the Tig skiing, wow I love how she drives on the Hwy and in the snow, 2,400 enjoyable miles...*


----------



## FloVW (Mar 29, 2013)

Has anyone installed any grill guards? I'm very curious to see how it would look especially the bull looking front grill guard. If anyone can do a photoshop on it that would be good too. Thanks.


----------



## cjmoy (Aug 23, 2000)

Installed an RNS-510 to replace my RCD-310.


----------



## litespeed600 (Nov 4, 2013)

I would love to replace my 315 with one of those! Nice!

Tom


----------



## Reallyslowrio (Oct 1, 2012)

Removed the (faulty) factory REV C Diverter Valve and Forge Spacer; Replaced them with an AWE Diverter Valve Kit mated with an APR Boost Tap. 

The car feels better than ever; no more stuttering at 2200-2700 RPMs and no random feelings of having no boost like I used to experience.

Links and Pics

http://www.awe-tuning.com/awe-tuning-2-0t-diverter-valve









http://www.goapr.com/products/boost_tap_20t.html


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

cjmoy said:


> Installed an RNS-510 to replace my RCD-310.


:thumbup:


----------



## cjmoy (Aug 23, 2000)

DasCC said:


> :thumbup:


Thanks, it's a huge upgrade from my basic RCD-310.


----------



## miss_brooklyn (Dec 28, 2013)

I did my first thing to the tig and carbon fiber vinyl wrapped the grill.


----------



## valen933 (Jan 9, 2014)

*Installed Projectors with LED to replace Halogen, Replaced License plate lighting*


----------



## cjmoy (Aug 23, 2000)

valen933 said:


>


Very nice. :thumbup: Where did you source the headlights from?


----------



## valen933 (Jan 9, 2014)

cjmoy said:


> Very nice. :thumbup: Where did you source the headlights from?


I got them from ebay. The great thing is that i get no error  

http://www.ebay.com/itm/161095067762?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## cjmoy (Aug 23, 2000)

valen933 said:


> I got them from ebay. The great thing is that i get no error
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/161095067762?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


Nice. 

How was the installation? Pretty straightforward? Plug and play?


----------



## quattro40v (Apr 9, 2013)

cjmoy said:


> Installed an RNS-510 to replace my RCD-310.


Very nice dude. Did these things come down in price? Last time I looked they still wanted a crazy amount for one...


----------



## cjmoy (Aug 23, 2000)

quattro40v said:


> Very nice dude. Did these things come down in price? Last time I looked they still wanted a crazy amount for one...


Thanks. I saw a lot of units listed for over $1000. I picked this unit up for $900, it's a G revision unit with a March 2013 build date.


----------



## Naresh (Feb 23, 2006)

cjmoy said:


> I got a rear armrest pad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi where did you get the armrest pad from?


----------



## cjmoy (Aug 23, 2000)

Naresh said:


> Hi where did you get the armrest pad from?


These pop up on eBay from time to time, but I ordered from the dealer. The part number is 5M0 886 327 P 83V.


----------



## gearheadzTV (Sep 15, 2009)

valen933 said:


> I got them from ebay. The great thing is that i get no error
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/161095067762?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


Glad to see someone on the vortex get a set of these, I have been considering them for a while...
Are you happy with them so far? They look great, is the fit and finish as one would hope, OEMish???


----------



## Reallyslowrio (Oct 1, 2012)

90% finished with the 42DD downpipe installation as of last night. Turns out, my stock(ish) rear section of piping is about 2.5" too long and when mated up loose, a hanger on the factory piping is touching the tunnel on the passenger side.
*By stock(ish), I mean that I have had exhaust work done twice to the factory piping. Once to remove the resonator, and once again to remove the suitcase muffler. Whether or not that contributed to the ill-fitting nature, I have no idea.

I'm going to head up to a local exhaust shop tomorrow morning to have them make me a new rear section. 

Other than that hiccup, the 42DD kit was very nice. Comes with a VW factory turbo gasket; a very nice aluminum, bolt on hanger; a plug for the unused O2 sensor(ccta); and carbon steel hardware. I paid the local hardware store a visit and replaced all of the hardware with Stainless and put lock washers on every connection. Since the Downpipe is modular, There is several connections, and they all fit very nicely. 

Although it took me 40 days to receive this from 42DD, I would recommend this downpipe to anyone. I'm not too concerned with the ability, or lack thereof, to mate up my factory stuff, as this was not specifically meant for the Tiguan.

It is VERY loud (No Cats, No Resonators, No Muffler)...the neighbors will hate me, but since I live on the corner, I guess I'll only piss off one guy. 

I set up an appointment for Stage 2 on Monday. YAY!


----------



## valen933 (Jan 9, 2014)

gearheadzTV said:


> Glad to see someone on the vortex get a set of these, I have been considering them for a while...
> Are you happy with them so far? They look great, is the fit and finish as one would hope, OEMish???


I kept on looking at a bunch of them, they look great and fit exactly like OEM, it was just plug and play, I am very happy with them. it took me like 20 mins to install. i missed having HID's the halogens didn't do the job.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

cjmoy said:


> Thanks, it's a huge upgrade from my basic RCD-310.


i bet! Ours came stock with the RCD510.... I'm wanting to upgrade to the RNS one now lol.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

cjmoy said:


> Thanks. I saw a lot of units listed for over $1000. I picked this unit up for $900, it's a G revision unit with a March 2013 build date.


:thumbup: great price!


----------



## cjmoy (Aug 23, 2000)

valen933 said:


> I kept on looking at a bunch of them, they look great and fit exactly like OEM, it was just plug and play, I am very happy with them. it took me like 20 mins to install. i missed having HID's the halogens didn't do the job.


Wow, sounds very straightforward. I may need to look into this, I'm not too thrilled with the stock halogen lights.


----------



## valen933 (Jan 9, 2014)

cjmoy said:


> Wow, sounds very straightforward. I may need to look into this, I'm not too thrilled with the stock halogen lights.


I will post later on how the light shows in the dark.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

I guess we can file this under the "if you read the damn manual":

The Tig is the wife's car. I only drive it when we go out of town. The rear head rests annoy me but I never mess with them cuz the wife has rear passengers periodically during the week. 

I'll be driving it a lot this weekend so I decided to take them off to help with visibility. When I pressed the button to lift them up and out this happened......










I thought this was a pretty cool feature. Lower them out of the way and when a rear passenger comes onboard have them pop it back up. 

Again this may have been common knowledge but new to me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alucinari (Mar 4, 2013)

DasCC said:


> I guess we can file this under the "if you read the damn manual":
> 
> The Tig is the wife's car. I only drive it when we go out of town. The rear head rests annoy me but I never mess with them cuz the wife has rear passengers periodically during the week.
> 
> ...



I discovered that by accident the day after we got ours. They've been folded down ever since (with the exception of the two times I've had back seat passengers). It makes a pretty big difference in visibility, especially for my vertically challenged wife.

Good tip though. I'm sure lots of owners out there haven't noticed.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

DasCC said:


> I thought this was a pretty cool feature. Lower them out of the way and when a rear passenger comes onboard have them pop it back up.


I think it's also for when you go to put the seats down flat, the head rest has to tuck down for that as well or else it ends up hitting the back of the front seats & prevents them from folding down all the way


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

snobrdrdan said:


> I think it's also for when you go to put the seats down flat, the head rest has to tuck down for that as well or else it ends up hitting the back of the front seats & prevents them from folding down all the way


Yup! Before I noticed this I would have to move the front seats up a bit before laying the back ones down. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

Too much Bears in on this page...


















Ok.. back to Tiguans...


----------



## miss_brooklyn (Dec 28, 2013)

Carbon fiber wrapped grill and rear emblem and tinted pink fog lights.

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## Reallyslowrio (Oct 1, 2012)

Installed the Newsouth Turbo Pod. Ordered a Prosport Evo boost/vac gauge, R8 coils, and NGK PFR7S8EG plugs. With my luck, I'll blow coils on the way home from going stage 2 on Monday, so I'll be prepared.


----------



## pengee (Feb 29, 2004)

Went up for some snowboarding today. Only one to brave the unplowed lanes and managed to pass a mile long train of cars. Love the awd in snow with snow tires!


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

pengee said:


> Went up for some snowboarding today. Only one to brave the unplowed lanes and managed to pass a mile long train of cars. Love the awd in snow with snow tires!


:thumbup:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valen933 (Jan 9, 2014)

cjmoy said:


> Wow, sounds very straightforward. I may need to look into this, I'm not too thrilled with the stock halogen lights.













Here are the pictures in the night.


----------



## vwhipster (Apr 20, 2012)

Installed a led light bar on the roof








Only iPhone pics so far


----------



## cjmoy (Aug 23, 2000)

valen933 said:


> Here are the pictures in the night.


:thumbup:That's way better than the stock halogen scatter beam pattern!


----------



## 4MotionTig (May 13, 2013)

I've downgraded the front end.. or should I say, I've destroy it.. :facepalm:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6891989-When-it-rains-it-pour!


----------



## Reallyslowrio (Oct 1, 2012)

And...I'm stage 2.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Reallyslowrio said:


> And...I'm stage 2.


Nice :thumbup:

Did you get the downpipe situation figured out/fixed?


----------



## Reallyslowrio (Oct 1, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> Nice :thumbup:
> 
> Did you get the downpipe situation figured out/fixed?


Yea, I ended up visiting the muffler shop; they built me a whole new rear section, even utalizing the factory exhaust clamp. 2.5" Mandrel bent, no mufflers (for now)

From the rear, it looks stock, but people I run around with are learning quickly that it is anything but.


----------



## Bsaint (Mar 26, 2008)

Well few weeks ago I re-did my LED DRL Fogs. I'm going to post a thread with a DIY on this one. Diy up http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6892792-LED-DRL-Fog-DIY-for-40

I just wasn't happy with the light output on my old ones.


----------



## C Jayhawker (Apr 6, 2012)

Towed my parents home... in their Chevy Suburban :laugh:
Before the haters begin, it was only 2 miles at 20mph tops.
It had to look funny since the Tig is literally half the size of a Suburban. I was surprised how easy it was to pull that tank, the Tig didn't struggle a bit!


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

APR tune removed
Back to stock


----------



## [ /dev/null ] (Nov 29, 2010)

snobrdrdan said:


> APR tune removed
> Back to stock


Are you selling or not happy with the tune?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

[ /dev/null ] said:


> Are you selling or not happy with the tune?


Power was awesome, but had fuel/misfiring issues.

So I was still in the 30 day period & got my money back.

_FWIW, never had issues with APR tunes before. But the Tiguan just has it's own little quirks/issues._


----------



## alucinari (Mar 4, 2013)

snobrdrdan said:


> Power was awesome, but had fuel/misfiring issues.
> 
> So I was still in the 30 day period & got my money back.
> 
> _FWIW, never had issues with APR tunes before. But the Tiguan just has it's own little quirks/issues._


Well that sucks to hear. Sorry it didn't work out for you. Are you going to look at any other tunes?

Hopefully I don't have the same problems when I tune.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

alucinari said:


> Are you going to look at any other tunes?


Not at the moment, because APR is the mildest tune _(according to all the other company's fanboys)_ and if the other tunes are more aggressive...that doesn't help at all.
Need the dealer to fix the fuel issue first.

My new plan is that I'm just going to run a downpipe & O2 sensor spacer on the stock tune & enjoy those gains of ~20hp/tq


----------



## alucinari (Mar 4, 2013)

vwhipster said:


> Installed a led light bar on the roof
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you have any pics during the day with the lights off? Care to share mounting details too?

I want to add more lighting to mine, but I didn't think KC Daylighters would look appropriate on a Tiguan. :laugh:


----------



## alucinari (Mar 4, 2013)

snobrdrdan said:


> Not at the moment, because APR is the mildest tune _(according to all the other company's fanboys)_ and if the other tunes are more aggressive...that doesn't help at all.
> Need the dealer to fix the fuel issue first.
> 
> My new plan is that I'm just going to run a downpipe & O2 sensor spacer on the stock tune & enjoy those gains of ~20hp/tq


Ahh, so you don't think it's necessarily the tune so much as an issue with the fuel or ignition system on your Tiguan?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

alucinari said:


> Ahh, so you don't think it's necessarily the tune so much as an issue with the fuel or ignition system on your Tiguan?


That never got clarified

I had a low fuel pressure issue....which is usually this (car stalls when taking off--which other guys have):
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5919419-A-rather-uncomfortable-moment-w-the-Tig

The misfires may have been the tune or from the fuel...don't know.
But for the dealer to look at it & fix it (only 1,400 miles on my Tig).....the tune couldn't be there, unless I wanted it flagged by VW


----------



## vwhipster (Apr 20, 2012)

alucinari said:


> Do you have any pics during the day with the lights off? Care to share mounting details too?
> 
> I want to add more lighting to mine, but I didn't think KC Daylighters would look appropriate on a Tiguan. :laugh:












I'm going to do a build thread soon and I'll have more info in there


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

snobrdrdan said:


> Power was awesome, but had fuel/misfiring issues.
> 
> So I was still in the 30 day period & got my money back.
> 
> _FWIW, never had issues with APR tunes before. But the Tiguan just has it's own little quirks/issues._


Time for a Touareg 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alucinari (Mar 4, 2013)

snobrdrdan said:


> That never got clarified
> 
> I had a low fuel pressure issue....which is usually this (car stalls when taking off--which other guys have):
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5919419-A-rather-uncomfortable-moment-w-the-Tig
> ...


Interesting. I hadn't heard of the problem before.

Good luck. I hope they get it figured out.


----------



## alucinari (Mar 4, 2013)

vwhipster said:


> I'm going to do a build thread soon and I'll have more info in there


Looks good.

I'm looking forward to the build thread.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

DasCC said:


> Time for a Touareg


LOL....waaaaaay too much $$$$$


----------



## cjmoy (Aug 23, 2000)

I had my lowering springs (Eibach Pro-Kit) installed. Still rides like stock. :thumbup:


----------



## xmods577 (Oct 10, 2012)

*My tiggy*

Hello,

This is my first time posting on here so bare with me. I however want to thank everyone for posting everything as I have learned so much from you guys and hope to continue to learn. This is my 2012 Tiguan Model S. I have added the Roof Rails, Painted the rims glossy black, and added the R-line Badge. Hope you guys like it!


----------



## quattro40v (Apr 9, 2013)

Got a couple things done. Installed the OEM rear window and side window sun blinds. Also threw on the OEM rear roof spoiler.


----------



## ND40oz (Jul 25, 2004)

quattro40v said:


> Got a couple things done. Installed the OEM rear window and side window sun blinds. Also threw on the OEM rear roof spoiler.


How hard was the sun blind install?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

quattro40v said:


> Got a couple things done. Installed the OEM rear window and side window sun blinds. Also threw on the OEM rear roof spoiler.


Pics of the spoiler?
_(didn't know they offered one)_

Didn't know about the sun blinds either....link or pics?


----------



## quattro40v (Apr 9, 2013)

ND40oz said:


> How hard was the sun blind install?


Piece of cake. The back and hatch window blinds just pop in. For the rear side windows, you just have to glue in the retaining tabs that are included.


----------



## quattro40v (Apr 9, 2013)

snobrdrdan said:


> Pics of the spoiler?
> _(didn't know they offered one)_
> 
> Didn't know about the sun blinds either....link or pics?


The spoiler is what comes on the 2014 R-line.










Sun blinds. OEM VW.


----------



## yzc717 (Aug 27, 2013)

quattro40v said:


> The spoiler is what comes on the 2014 R-line.




My 13 Tig SE don't come with the Sliver trim across the door panel(front and back), only the sliver door handler. Would love to have that.


----------



## cjmoy (Aug 23, 2000)

quattro40v said:


> The spoiler is what comes on the 2014 R-line.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the spoiler. :thumbup:

Did you get this pre-painted?

Does this install over the part that is on the top of the hatch?


----------



## quattro40v (Apr 9, 2013)

cjmoy said:


> Love the spoiler. :thumbup:
> 
> Did you get this pre-painted?
> 
> Does this install over the part that is on the top of the hatch?


Yeah I got the prepainted version from Deutsche Auto Parts.

It does install right over the little spoiler already on there.


----------



## cjmoy (Aug 23, 2000)

quattro40v said:


> Yeah I got the prepainted version from Deutsche Auto Parts.
> 
> It does install right over the little spoiler already on there.


Cool. Looks great!


----------



## yzc717 (Aug 27, 2013)

quattro40v said:


> Yeah I got the prepainted version from Deutsche Auto Parts.
> 
> It does install right over the little spoiler already on there.


Adhesive?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

cjmoy said:


> Love the spoiler. :thumbup:


x2 on this

Just stick on?
Link/part number? 
_(I have Reflex Silver as well)_


----------



## zhingket (Aug 17, 2011)

xmods577 said:


> Hello,
> 
> This is my first time posting on here so bare with me. I however want to thank everyone for posting everything as I have learned so much from you guys and hope to continue to learn. This is my 2012 Tiguan Model S. I have added the Roof Rails, Painted the rims glossy black, and added the R-line Badge. Hope you guys like it!


Where did you get the roof rails? I want to add one to on my 2011 S


----------



## xmods577 (Oct 10, 2012)

zhingket said:


> Where did you get the roof rails? I want to add one to on my 2011 S


I bought them on ebay, they come from Hong Kong. Got them maybe like 8 days after I placed the order. They fit perfect!


----------



## zhingket (Aug 17, 2011)

xmods577 said:


> I bought them on ebay, they come from Hong Kong. Got them maybe like 8 days after I placed the order. They fit perfect!


Is this a stick-on rails?


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

yzc717 said:


> Adhesive?





snobrdrdan said:


> x2 on this
> 
> Just stick on?
> Link/part number?
> _(I have Reflex Silver as well)_


I installed this last summer on my Tiguan. It comes with 3M tape to help the install but you need to glue it on. I used 3M windshield adhesive as recommended by several body shops.


----------



## xmods577 (Oct 10, 2012)

zhingket said:


> Is this a stick-on rails?


It came with 3m double side tape. It holds on pretty tight. We gave it a little pull once on and it didn't show a sign of weakness.


----------



## cjmoy (Aug 23, 2000)

Installed an Audi A4 / S4 auto dimming mirror with compass.


----------



## 1pt8Tony (Apr 23, 2007)

alucinari said:


> Hopefully I don't have the same problems when I tune.



You normally shouldn't have any issues. The wife's Tiguan has been St I Uni tuned for over a year no problems here! :thumbup: (related to the tune that is. theres a boost leak that i have to fix once the weather becomes a little warmer. :thumbdown: )

-Tony


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

alucinari said:


> Well that sucks to hear. Sorry it didn't work out for you. Are you going to look at any other tunes?
> 
> Hopefully I don't have the same problems when I tune.


Don't want to get ahead of myself just yet, but I should be going back to the APR tune.

I dug a little deeper and it turns out that I have the "weak" valve springs, which probably caused the misfires....see here for more info:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...I-K04-MED17-5-2-Misfire-Issue-(GLI-CC-Passat)

It turns out they offer a "low output file" which will smooth out the top end (while keeping peak numbers the same) to prevent it from happening....so I'm waiting for them to write the tune (for my revision of ECU) and should be back in the game


----------



## Reallyslowrio (Oct 1, 2012)

Purchased a full OEM set of GTI (4dr) suspension to put on the Tig. They only have 1500 miles on them.

Got the rears installed last night; will tackle the fronts after work today.

Sits about 1.5" lower, and a much firmer ride. Me Gusta.

*potato picture


----------



## cfurman (Feb 4, 2008)

Stared out the window at my new 2014 Tiguan R-Line I picked up just yesterday. Waiting for 6 inches of snow tomorrow to really test out 4 Motion!


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

snobrdrdan said:


> Don't want to get ahead of myself just yet, but I should be going back to the APR tune.
> 
> I dug a little deeper and it turns out that I have the "weak" valve springs, which probably caused the misfires....see here for more info:
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...I-K04-MED17-5-2-Misfire-Issue-(GLI-CC-Passat)
> ...


Those issues where mainly on k04' d tsi engines producing way more power than a stage 1 tune. I doubt that's your problem but hope it solves your issue.

Sent from my XT912 using Tapatalk


----------



## pengee (Feb 29, 2004)

ZLEB said:


> Those issues where mainly on k04' d tsi engines producing way more power than a stage 1 tune. I doubt that's your problem but hope it solves your issue.
> 
> Sent from my XT912 using Tapatalk


What this guy said. The week valve springs have only been a problem to my knowledge with the K04 because of the amount of back pressure. You should have tried swapping out coil packs and/or plugs to see if that fixed the problem.


----------



## alucinari (Mar 4, 2013)

snobrdrdan said:


> Don't want to get ahead of myself just yet, but I should be going back to the APR tune.
> 
> I dug a little deeper and it turns out that I have the "weak" valve springs, which probably caused the misfires....see here for more info:
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...I-K04-MED17-5-2-Misfire-Issue-(GLI-CC-Passat)
> ...


It sucks that you have the "weak" valve springs (GLIs are known to have this issue sometimes as well) but I'm glad to hear that you'll be getting tuned again.

Theres always the option to change out the valve springs. That's of course quite bait of work, but it ma or may not be worth it to you.


----------



## Hoop71 (Oct 20, 2011)

Not today but since I've purchased it:
25mm H&R Spacers on all corners
Debadged
Thule Ski Rack


----------



## alucinari (Mar 4, 2013)

Hoop71 said:


> Not today but since I've purchased it:
> 25mm H&R Spacers on all corners
> Debadged
> Thule Ski Rack
> ...


Looks good! What crossbars are those, and does the sunroof clear them properly?

I hate how tall the factory crossbars are, but I know the sunroof won't clear a lot of the lower profile ones when it's opening.


----------



## Hoop71 (Oct 20, 2011)

alucinari said:


> Looks good! What crossbars are those, and does the sunroof clear them properly?
> 
> I hate how tall the factory crossbars are, but I know the sunroof won't clear a lot of the lower profile ones when it's opening.


They are the Thule Aeroblade Edge. I like the lower profile of them as well. The sunroof will not "slide" open but it does open vertically to let in some fresh air. 

We usually do not get sun in the winter here in Vancouver so I wasn't worried about the sunroof not opening. Come April when ski season is over the rack comes off anyways.


----------



## alucinari (Mar 4, 2013)

Hoop71 said:


> They are the Thule Aeroblade Edge. I like the lower profile of them as well. The sunroof will not "slide" open but it does open vertically to let in some fresh air.
> 
> We usually do not get sun in the winter here in Vancouver so I wasn't worried about the sunroof not opening. Come April when ski season is over the rack comes off anyways.


Ahh, that won't work for me then unfortunately.

I don't ski, but I do lots of cycling (road, mountain, cyclocross, gravel grinders) and the rack will live up top year round. I need my sunroof to open!

Shame, cause they look great!


----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

alucinari said:


> Ahh, that won't work for me then unfortunately.
> 
> I don't ski, but I do lots of cycling (road, mountain, cyclocross, gravel grinders) and the rack will live up top year round. I need my sunroof to open!
> 
> Shame, cause they look great!


The crossbars I have work pretty well and the sunroof still opens as long as the way your attachments mount up to it are low profile and don't protrude down below the bar. The one bike holder I have does and it's the one annoying thing but I am sure there are others out there that dont

The Tig using Tapatalk


----------



## alucinari (Mar 4, 2013)

Java^Tiggy said:


> The crossbars I have work pretty well and the sunroof still opens as long as the way your attachments mount up to it are low profile and don't protrude down below the bar. The one bike holder I have does and it's the one annoying thing but I am sure there are others out there that dont
> 
> The Tig using Tapatalk


Which crossbars are those?


----------



## amdbsblk (Jan 22, 2014)

Hoop71 said:


> Not today but since I've purchased it:
> 25mm H&R Spacers on all corners
> Debadged
> Thule Ski Rack


Saw your pic on RPI, I have a 2013 R-Line but in black. Do the spacers give a big visual difference on stance?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

ZLEB said:


> Those issues where mainly on k04' d tsi engines producing way more power than a stage 1 tune. I doubt that's your problem but hope it solves your issue.


Yeah I knew that already & asked them that.

After my first email explaining the issue, the first thing he mentioned was: "We also have a little lower output file for the Tiguans and Jettas due to some weaker valve springs."

So he sent me the PDF to indentify them: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...I-K04-MED17-5-2-Misfire-Issue-(GLI-CC-Passat)

Then I wrote back:

ME: "As for the weaker springs, I thought that was only an issue on the K04'd cars?"
Victor: "I have seen some other cars having the low output file help with the misfires and not just K04 cars."



pengee said:


> What this guy said. The week valve springs have only been a problem to my knowledge with the K04 because of the amount of back pressure. You should have tried swapping out coil packs and/or plugs to see if that fixed the problem.


The car had 1,300 miles on it when this happened.
He recommended the NGK PFR7S8EG plugs, which I already have in the car (OEM/Factory--part number: 06H905601A).
And it wasn't a coil pack either, because if it had "blown" then it would've went it into limp mode....which didn't happen.
Drove fine, except for in the higher RPM's.

I had purchased R8 (red top) coil packs, just in case, but per APR they don't recommend them: "we don’t suggest using upgraded coil packs for the 2.0 TSi cars."
_(per both Victor & Arin)_




alucinari said:


> Theres always the option to change out the valve springs. That's of course quite bait of work, but it ma or may not be worth it to you.


Not gonna happen
I'm not pushing it past Stage 1 because after that the clutch on this will be the weak point & I'm not shelling out the $$$$ for that


----------



## pengee (Feb 29, 2004)

I'm not suggesting that a pack was blown but that perhaps one or more aren't seated properly. No harm in checking and swapping positions to see if anything changes. Also, I thought APR recommended a a different gap than the factory? I've read threads where checking or fixing both of these have resolved stage one misfires. Just a suggestion.


----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

alucinari said:


> Which crossbars are those?


INNO IN-FR crossbars. I got them from orsracksdirect.com they have sales and coupon codes all the time.

The Tig using Tapatalk


----------



## Naresh (Feb 23, 2006)

Hoop71 said:


> Not today but since I've purchased it:
> 25mm H&R Spacers on all corners
> Debadged
> Thule Ski Rack


Very nice, I think it will look even better lowered slightly. Mine sits on Eibach Pro kit springs with 15mm spacers all round. I am was tempted to change up to 20mm again but I noticed the tyres chucked up dirt all of the side of the car up as high as the windows. Do you not find that with the 25mm spacers? Must be bolt on hub at that size?


----------



## ND40oz (Jul 25, 2004)

alucinari said:


> Ahh, that won't work for me then unfortunately.
> 
> I don't ski, but I do lots of cycling (road, mountain, cyclocross, gravel grinders) and the rack will live up top year round. I need my sunroof to open!
> 
> Shame, cause they look great!


If you want to use the Thule AeroBlades with the sunroof, you need to use the 450R Crossroad foot pack to raise the bars to the proper height.


----------



## zerogravityGTI (Apr 26, 2008)

*Picked one up*

Picked up a 2014 R Line Tiguan 4motion and traded in my 2012 GTI APR stageII


















1st mod swapped over my apr stage 1 intake from my GTI and took off wheels locks before traded in my GTI.

Future mod
Lower it with my GTI stock springs or debating just get lowering springs 
APR tune stage 1, when it's available for the 2014 tig
Tint the windows darker, dark in the back and legal in the front WA law
Debating if my APR down pipe from my mk6 GTI works on the tiguan, APR shows a different setup
Roll the stock 19" wheels and get some spacers for the 4 corners 
And a roof rack system, wish my mk6 roof rack worked


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

zerogravityGTI said:


> Debating if my APR down pipe from my mk6 GTI works on the tiguan, APR shows a different setup


Downpipe from your GTI won't work

You need a 4motion (specific) downpipe because of the driveshaft being in the way


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

pengee said:


> I'm not suggesting that a pack was blown but that perhaps one or more aren't seated properly. No harm in checking and swapping positions to see if anything changes. Also, I thought APR recommended a a different gap than the factory? I've read threads where checking or fixing both of these have resolved stage one misfires. Just a suggestion.


Yeah...I don't know and I don't have the tune right now anyways to do any more troubleshooting.

Like I said, I've had 4 other TSI engine cars (2 of them were Stage 2) and never once had issues with misfires/coil packs/spark plugs or anything on any of the cars (they were all stock). So that's why I was baffled.

Hopefully they get it written and it works out fine though.


----------



## pengee (Feb 29, 2004)

Mudflaps!!! Not everyone's cup of tea but I dig em'.










::edit:: changing my picture since the other was kind of cutoff.


----------



## Yo_Delprad (Oct 26, 2007)

pengee said:


> Mudflaps!!! Not everyone's cup of tea but I dig em'.


Where did you pick them up from??


----------



## pengee (Feb 29, 2004)

Yo_Delprad said:


> Where did you pick them up from??


I got them from a local dealer on my way home since they gave me 10% off and a $15 rebate... made it what I probably would have paid online.


----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

*First real issue...*

Ok guys so I had my first real issue this past weekend and it is making me anxious and tempted to sell and get something else. I could just be getting ahead of myself but I hate having things go wrong, and now im going to be worried all the time.

So this is the deal, I was driving on the highway and out of nowhere the tig starts riding rough and without the same type of power so i look at the dash and its showing the EPC and Check Engine light. I was coming back from a snowboarding trip in PA to NY and still had 100miles left to go. Not a great time for this to happen. Basically right off the bat it was still riding about normal but felt "off" so after pulling over and starting it back up again I hit the gas again and this time i felt massive stuttering at WOT, almost like I had bad gas and was going to stall out. I slowly got to the side again and it died completely. I was pretty worried at this point because this would have been an expensive tow back home. Started it once more and realized i was now in Limp Mode and had to drive all the way back home with my flashers and barely making it up hills.

I took the car in to the dealer this morning. After discussing with 2 mechanics, my service writer and the general service manager they agreed to make a "gentleman's agreement" with me because of the modifications I had done to the engine already. Due to this they couldn't fully pinpoint a diagnoses because they claimed my car showed them a page and a half of faults(honestly most of these were probably when i had hid pnp kit issues and have since gotten rid of them.) In any event they agreed to replace my HPFP and cross their fingers that this resolves the issue. Fortunately it did for the time being. I have not yet enabled my 93 Stg2 tune and am still on the stock tune. I am hesitant to switch it back and worried this will happen again.

I only had 27,400miles when this happened. Is this normal for a car only 2 years old? I am seriously considering selling and getting something else that I wont do major engine modifications to(tune etc.) maybe just an intake and exhaust to keep it simple. Ive been looking at other 4wd/awd cars that are similar(countryman/paceman/golf r) but I dont particularly want to do this as I really like the tiguan. However it would certainly give me peace of mind. 

As a final thought, if I were to sell I don't even know where I would start its value at and what I would return to stock. any thoughts?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Java^Tiggy said:


> Ok guys so I had my first real issue this past weekend and it is making me anxious and tempted to sell and get something else. I could just be getting ahead of myself but I hate having things go wrong, and now im going to be worried all the time.
> 
> So this is the deal, I was driving on the highway and out of nowhere the tig starts riding rough and without the same type of power so i look at the dash and its showing the EPC and Check Engine light. I was coming back from a snowboarding trip in PA to NY and still had 100miles left to go. Not a great time for this to happen. Basically right off the bat it was still riding about normal but felt "off" so after pulling over and starting it back up again I hit the gas again and this time i felt massive stuttering at WOT, almost like I had bad gas and was going to stall out. I slowly got to the side again and it died completely. I was pretty worried at this point because this would have been an expensive tow back home. Started it once more and realized i was now in Limp Mode and had to drive all the way back home with my flashers and barely making it up hills.
> 
> ...


Almost sounds like it was a bad coil pack with the CEL & limp mode happening


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

snobrdrdan said:


> Almost sounds like it was a bad coil pack with the CEL & limp mode happening


personal I think you're jumping the gun on Wanting to sell it after an issues.. anything with moving parts at one point with stop working.. Natural of it all..

2nd.. as Snobrdrdan said: that sound just like a blown coil pack or your flapper in your intake breaking.. (back in the mk4 days I had Coil pack blow within the first 100 miles of 900 miles trip, Drove it all the way in limp mode :-X)

My flapper went at 22k.. and felt a real loss of power but no limp mode, when it happened I was pretty much just a block away from the deal on my way home from work, So I didn't put any miles on it after I felt it go... and I am modded from heck and back the VW dealer fixed under warranty. 

Find an indy shop to look at it.. clear your codes and see what really comes back since you think most are old and have been taken care of..

Good Luck Java^Tiggy!!!


----------



## veedub64 (Jul 29, 2010)

Added a OEM K&N filter, Red A8 Ignition Coil Packs and removed my BSH catch can because a hose tip rusted off.
.









Should have my OEM Door Stills and color match side markers in this week


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

zerogravityGTI said:


> Picked up a 2014 R Line Tiguan 4motion and traded in my 2012 GTI APR stageII


:thumbup:


----------



## zerogravityGTI (Apr 26, 2008)

Played in the snow, 4motion is awesome both on and off traction control


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

veedub64 said:


> Added a OEM K&N filter, Red A8 Ignition Coil Packs and removed my BSH catch can because a hose tip rusted off.


Man, My hose tip broke off too.. I just glued it back together but I was mad...


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

zerogravityGTI said:


>


Nice!

I love the R-line and it's super sharp, but I don't get why only the sides are body color though and they left the bumper trim black


----------



## dgreenberg (Feb 8, 2014)

Picked up my new R-Line 4 motion last night 😊










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cfurman (Feb 4, 2008)

Congrats!

I got my R-Line 4Motion a couple weeks ago and can't wait till spring to detail it up!


----------



## dgreenberg (Feb 8, 2014)

cfurman said:


> Congrats!
> 
> I got my R-Line 4Motion a couple weeks ago and can't wait till spring to detail it up!


Seriously! I'm upset I didn't get to throw a coat of wax on it before I drove home in a snow storm! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pengee (Feb 29, 2004)

zerogravityGTI said:


> Played in the snow, 4motion is awesome both on and off traction control


:thumbup: :thumbup:
Was just down in Vancouver enjoying the snow too.


----------



## dgreenberg (Feb 8, 2014)

pengee said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:
> Was just down in Vancouver enjoying the snow too.


What size spacers are you running? Do they cause the sides of the car to get really dirty? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Dubbernaut (Feb 1, 2010)

Decided to have a fun run around in the snow! SE Washington....

Bought some new Bosch wiper blades and new headlight bulbs.


----------



## pengee (Feb 29, 2004)

dgreenberg said:


> What size spacers are you running? Do they cause the sides of the car to get really dirty?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Front I think 9.5" wide et45 with 15mm spacers, so only slightly wider than stock with the OEM 19s. Rears are on 25mm spacers. Without mudguards, it got dirty super easy. With, it still gets dirty but a lot less quickly. Think you'd have to run a lot narrower in the front to keep it clean.

::making an edit:: just drove ~250 miles in mostly snow, slush and rain. The top of the car running down the windows was very dirty from the slush but the sides (below the windows) were surprisingly clean.


----------



## VetCHeang (Aug 13, 2007)

Found a nice set of winter rims


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

pengee said:


> Front I think 9.5" wide et45 with 15mm spacers, so only slightly wider than stock with the OEM 19s


That sounded crazy to me at first, but I didn't know the OEM 19's stuck out 35mm over the stock 18's.
So you're just 10mm more in the front & then 20mm more in the back over the stock 19's, but that's still aggressive.

What size tires, btw?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

VetCHeang said:


> Found a nice set of winter rims


Nice choice

Inner clearance an issue _(since 20mm less room than stock)_, or are you running spacers?


----------



## VetCHeang (Aug 13, 2007)

snobrdrdan said:


> Nice choice
> 
> Inner clearance an issue _(since 20mm less room than stock)_, or are you running spacers?


15mm front, 20mm rear but 20 all around will be just perfect.


----------



## turb0mikey (Sep 7, 2010)

Thule Cascade 1500
Factory crossbars
eBay LED HID projectors
rubberized a few things

also picked up a sweet deal on ASA 19" GT06 wheels with fresh pirelli scorpions thanks to winter ice and an overconfident/undertalented former Audi A8 driver. pics in april.


----------



## Yo_Delprad (Oct 26, 2007)

Got it tinted 35% all the way around


----------



## theruler297 (May 15, 2007)

How are the hid housings?


----------



## turb0mikey (Sep 7, 2010)

theruler297 said:


> How are the hid housings?


mine were bought off ebay from winpower in china. They look the part, but close inspection shows they need touching up before install. i would suggest going over the projector and aiming screws to check for a secure fit. my drivers side projector isnt tight fitting and actually shifts a bit when hitting bumps, getting progressively more skewed unless I reach behind the projector and pop it back into position. The wiring should be routed in such a way to minimize exposure to underhood grime. Some extra insulation or lengthening may be necessary. the seams should be checked to make sure no moisture can seep through. some extra silicone should do the trick if needed.

light putput is bloody fantastic. i wouldnt trade the inconveniences and go back to halogen. The included wiring harness throws no errors, but uses some funny bulbs for turn signals. the headlight housing is also designed that the turn signal bulb is powered by its socket and not through its own wiring. mine happened to fail when i tried to change the funny bulb for LED versions. The seller still has not exchanged the parts for me after 60 days. his ebay will be tagged.


not perfect and plug and play means it will hook up but without doing all the above you will end up pulling the housings and resinstalling so save yourselves the headache


----------



## SLCtig13 (Oct 19, 2013)

So far I've lowered with ST coilovers, and today put a class 3 hitch from curt trailers on. Next is some mudflaps.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dgreenberg (Feb 8, 2014)

Had a custom catback exhaust fabbed up 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BIG EYE (Aug 20, 2001)

dgreenberg said:


> Had a custom catback exhaust fabbed up
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sound clip?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

dgreenberg said:


> Had a custom catback exhaust fabbed up


Nice!
2.5?"
Just one muffler or resonator it looks like?


----------



## questnap (Apr 4, 2012)

The Dubbernaut said:


> Decided to have a fun run around in the snow! SE Washington....
> 
> Bought some new Bosch wiper blades and new headlight bulbs.


hi, Was wondering do you have the item number for those Bosch Wipers? I am having a hard time looking replacement blades that work well. so Far only this brand Delco have the correct attachments.

Any info would be much appreciated!

Thanks


----------



## Yo_Delprad (Oct 26, 2007)

Oil change, tire rotation and replaced the fog bulbs


----------



## cfurman (Feb 4, 2008)

1. Washed it and then it snowed... And there is salt all over it again. :-(

2. Ordered VW OEM LED tail lights 

I can't wait for spring and give it a nice wax job.


----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

cfurman said:


> 1. Washed it and then it snowed... And there is salt all over it again. :-(
> 
> 2. Ordered VW OEM LED tail lights
> 
> I can't wait for spring and give it a nice wax job.


Can you elaborate on number 2? Part number?

The Tig using Tapatalk


----------



## cjmoy (Aug 23, 2000)

I installed the Chinese HIDs I bought from ED over at the classifieds.

Quality seems very close to OEM. I put some LaminX over the lenses too.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

cfurman said:


> 2. Ordered VW OEM LED tail lights





Java^Tiggy said:


> Can you elaborate on number 2? Part number?
> 
> The Tig using Tapatalk


yes plz


----------



## energie23 (Mar 13, 2003)

The thread to get OEM LED tail lights is this one in the classifieds

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6903023-FS-2012-Tiguan-HID-Replica-LED-Headlights!-Brand-New-and-Plug-and-Play!


----------



## cjmoy (Aug 23, 2000)

cfurman said:


> 2. Ordered VW OEM LED tail lights


I'm very interested in seeing how these look installed.


----------



## energie23 (Mar 13, 2003)

cjmoy said:


> I'm very interested in seeing how these look installed.


Ditto. Along with a quick DIY with pictures.lol :thumbup:


----------



## cfurman (Feb 4, 2008)

As soon as I get them.. I'll post pics.


----------



## dgreenberg (Feb 8, 2014)

snobrdrdan said:


> Nice!
> 2.5?"
> Just one muffler or resonator it looks like?


Deleted the OEM muffler & resonator and replaced with one resonator and 2.5" diameter SS tubing!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dgreenberg (Feb 8, 2014)

BIG EYE said:


> Sound clip?


Anyway to post a sound clip through tapatalk? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skyseeker (Nov 29, 2013)

31K and got my first generic diagnostic code 301 and 302 last week, Misfires in Cylinder 2 and 3. Read up a little bit on the forums and decided to go with new coil packs and spark plugs just to be on the safe side
PN# 06E 905 115 E and BKR7EIX Plugs

Don't forget to buy the correct torque wrench for 22ft/lbs (for the spark plugs) Got the wrong wrench


----------



## VetCHeang (Aug 13, 2007)

Got rid of tons of salt, for like 20 min or so...










But always relaxing to wash the cars!


----------



## goofydug (Feb 5, 2004)

Installed OEM aluminum pedals a few weeks ago, and installed flat bottom mk6 wheel with paddle shifters today.
FYI it's super easy to transfer the wiring harnesses between a non-MFSW and MFSW.


----------



## cjmoy (Aug 23, 2000)

goofydug said:


> Installed OEM aluminum pedals a few weeks ago, and installed flat bottom mk6 wheel with paddle shifters today.
> FYI it's super easy to transfer the wiring harnesses between a non-MFSW and MFSW.


Very nice! :thumbup:


----------



## cfurman (Feb 4, 2008)

Skyseeker said:


> 31K and got my first generic diagnostic code 301 and 302 last week, Misfires in Cylinder 2 and 3. Read up a little bit on the forums and decided to go with new coil packs and spark plugs just to be on the safe side
> PN# 06E 905 115 E and BKR7EIX Plugs
> 
> Don't forget to buy the correct torque wrench for 22ft/lbs (for the spark plugs) Got the wrong wrench


Very nice! How much was the whole parts lot cost?


----------



## Yo_Delprad (Oct 26, 2007)

FML EPC and CEL came on took to shop low pressure at fuel rail did self test HPFP **** the bed.


----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

Yo_Delprad said:


> FML EPC and CEL came on took to shop low pressure at fuel rail did self test HPFP **** the bed.


Recently happened to me, had to replace HPFP and everything was fine after that. Good luck man

The Tig using Tapatalk


----------



## Yo_Delprad (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks 
Car runs and idles fine just falls on it's face when you give it gas


----------



## quattro40v (Apr 9, 2013)

Finally was able to get the VW MDI Lightning cable...thank you Jesus...lol


----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

Yo_Delprad said:


> Thanks
> Car runs and idles fine just falls on it's face when you give it gas


Yea it probably went into limp mode at this point. Sounds exactly what happened to me last month.

The Tig using Tapatalk


----------



## xXx TURBO (Sep 13, 2002)

Java^Tiggy said:


> Recently happened to me, had to replace HPFP and everything was fine after that. Good luck man
> 
> The Tig using Tapatalk


Happened to me in December and everything has been fine since the fixed everything


----------



## Yo_Delprad (Oct 26, 2007)

Had the pump replaced back to normal!


----------



## BIG EYE (Aug 20, 2001)

dgreenberg said:


> Anyway to post a sound clip through tapatalk?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No idea...... Would love to hear this though..


----------



## gearheadzTV (Sep 15, 2009)

Bought her a new MFSW w Tiptronic Paddles...!!! Sure hope this one fits this time, fingers crossed!opcorn:


----------



## A1an (Mar 22, 2007)

Ordered the upgraded DV for my wife's 2010 Tig. The "G" DV on hers is shot at 50k miles...which was a pretty good run from what I understand.


----------



## veedub64 (Jul 29, 2010)

Oil Change type of day.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

Did an oil change with the Pela today. 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dgreenberg (Feb 8, 2014)

BIG EYE said:


> No idea...... Would love to hear this though..


----------



## cbyerlee (Mar 21, 2011)

I treated her to some Sea Foam


----------



## ddkkpp (Jun 2, 2010)

quattro40v said:


> Finally was able to get the VW MDI Lightning cable...thank you Jesus...lol



ya its great cept it doesn't work with my case (genuine apple case...)

... and before you say iPhone's aren't meant to be encased - mine's rear glass (bottom) is already shattered.


----------



## alucinari (Mar 4, 2013)

quattro40v said:


> Finally was able to get the VW MDI Lightning cable...thank you Jesus...lol


Where did you find it?


----------



## quattro40v (Apr 9, 2013)

alucinari said:


> Where did you find it?


Should be available from most dealerships at this point. I bought mine online from Keffer VW.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

goofydug said:


> Installed OEM aluminum pedals a few weeks ago, and installed flat bottom mk6 wheel with paddle shifters today.
> FYI it's super easy to transfer the wiring harnesses between a non-MFSW and MFSW.


cool pedals bro


----------



## BIG EYE (Aug 20, 2001)

dgreenberg said:


>


Thank you!
That sounds great! 
Do you get any drone in the tig?


----------



## dgreenberg (Feb 8, 2014)

BIG EYE said:


> Thank you!
> That sounds great!
> Do you get any drone in the tig?


There's actually a tiny bit between 2500 and 3 part throttle, but none when cruising on the highway at 70!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goofydug (Feb 5, 2004)

johnnyR32 said:


> cool pedals bro


:wave::thumbup:


----------



## lasholm (Jan 13, 2012)

*Oil catch tank*

Catch can installed:


----------



## RADsoc014 (Jan 14, 2003)

Installed a P3cars.com Vent gauge this week, very easy and fantastic looking, works very well, boost and all readings are very acturate straight out of box....... tried out the 0-60 feature multiple times just for fun. Stock '14 Tiguan SE w/appearance (high flow panel air filter) Sport mode 7.2sec consistantly......if i take traction control off and brake boost using tiptronic shifting earlier than 6500k rpms I get 6.8-6.9 times everytime, Not too shabby for the ole Tig!!!!!

APR is building a file for me as we speak should be very fun soon!!!


----------



## gearheadzTV (Sep 15, 2009)

Santa came back...








Finally proper wheel for the Tiptronic...


----------



## VetCHeang (Aug 13, 2007)

gearheadzTV said:


> Santa came back...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More info about this please!


----------



## gearheadzTV (Sep 15, 2009)

VetCHeang said:


> More info about this please!


Got it on eBay...http://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/e11400.m1842.l3160/7?euid=49e9cba62b0947299ffffd7511ced99a&loc=http%3A%2F%2Fcgi.ebay.com%2Febaymotors%2Fws%2FeBayISAPI.dll%3FViewItem%26item%3D301055864213%26ssPageName%3DADME%3AL%3AOC%3AUS%3A3160

Taking it in on Monday for instal and vcds!


----------



## Yo_Delprad (Oct 26, 2007)

Installed this


----------



## BIG EYE (Aug 20, 2001)

Yo_Delprad said:


> Installed this


Nice! I have the same one in my Tig, but in all black. My son seems to be comfy in it, and it looks pretty awesome. ...I have it facing backwards currently and it is a little hard to see over my right shoulder when driving, but should be fine once I change it to face forward.


----------



## 1pt8Tony (Apr 23, 2007)

bought the wifes tiguan a K04. 



Yo_Delprad said:


> Installed this


we will be getting one of these for the tiguan and my gti



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dgreenberg (Feb 8, 2014)

Gave the Tig a quick wash and wax 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zerogravityGTI (Apr 26, 2008)

Added 15mm spacer all around


----------



## energie23 (Mar 13, 2003)

^ Looks good!

Did you also put yellow bulbs in your fogs or did you just use yellow film?


----------



## dgreenberg (Feb 8, 2014)

energie23 said:


> ^ Looks good!
> 
> Did you also put yellow bulbs in your fogs or did you just use yellow film?


Looks like Lamin-x! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yo_Delprad (Oct 26, 2007)

I use both Ziza 3k yellow bulbs and yellow laminex


----------



## cjmoy (Aug 23, 2000)

Installed a stainless steel trunk sill to dress up the cargo area.


----------



## A1an (Mar 22, 2007)

Installed the new DV:


----------



## zerogravityGTI (Apr 26, 2008)

energie23 said:


> ^ Looks good!
> 
> Did you also put yellow bulbs in your fogs or did you just use yellow film?


Yellow film not laminX


----------



## energie23 (Mar 13, 2003)

cjmoy said:


> Installed a stainless steel trunk sill to dress up the cargo area.



Nice! where did you get it from?


----------



## cjmoy (Aug 23, 2000)

energie23 said:


> Nice! where did you get it from?


Thanks. I got it from a German seller on eBay.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/111278556094?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## dgreenberg (Feb 8, 2014)

zerogravityGTI said:


> Yellow film not laminX


Lamin X is just a brand of film! Haha my bad 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Added a OEM overhead console with the LED's....BIG thanks to cjmoy for all the info:

Before:

After:



Trimmed down the stock shifter (~3/4") & added an OEM leather armrest lid (instead of the OEM cloth one):
Before:


After:



Added the Verdict Motorsports shifter bracket bushings: LINK -- http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5997230-Verdict-Motorsports-Shift-Bushings

OEM Rubber bushings with metal insert:

Before:

After (hard to tell though because of the washer on the OEM bolt, but they're there):


----------



## cjmoy (Aug 23, 2000)

snobrdrdan said:


> Added a OEM overhead console with the LED's....BIG thanks to cjmoy for all the info:
> 
> Trimmed down the stock shifter (~3/4") & added an OEM leather armrest lid (instead of the OEM cloth one):
> 
> Added the Verdict Motorsports shifter bracket bushings: LINK -- http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5997230-Verdict-Motorsports-Shift-Bushings


Nice work! :thumbup:

How do the shifter bushings feel? Does it make a noticeable difference? I notice I am sometimes missing shifts due to the slightly notchy nature of the MT.

Oddly enough, my dad who has not driven an MT in the past 10 years loves the trans in my Tiguan.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

cjmoy said:


> Nice work! :thumbup:
> 
> How do the shifter bushings feel? Does it make a noticeable difference? I notice I am sometimes missing shifts due to the slightly notchy nature of the MT.
> 
> Oddly enough, my dad who has not driven an MT in the past 10 years loves the trans in my Tiguan.


I probably should've done the bushings FIRST and then trimmed the shifter down to see what the bushings did alone, but I didn't. :banghead:

With the combo though, the shifts are shorter now and feel a little tighter/firmer. It's definitely different from stock, but I'm not sure how to describe it in words. I like it though.
Aesthetically it looks better too with the shifter a little shorter.

The bushings are only $25 and you won't get any NVH.
A motor mount insert REALLY makes a difference in the shifts (since the engine isn't rocking as much), but the trade off is that you get vibrations. I've had the inserts in my other GTI's before and the shifts were awesome (more connected), but I personally couldn't deal with the vibrations daily--the bad ones were in reverse and minor ones with the A/C running.
Made the car feel cheap with the vibrations

Installing the bushings doesn't take long...maybe 10-15 minutes.
I just popped the factory air box out and reached in there to swap them.
Ideally, removing the battery box would probably have made it easier but it wasn't impossible to do the swap with it still in.


----------



## ForkEm (Oct 7, 2005)

Replaced the stock fog bulbs with Silverstars to match the low beams, not sure if I like them. I also replaced the cabin filter and cleaned the engine bay. :thumbup:


----------



## BIG EYE (Aug 20, 2001)

ForkEm said:


> Replaced the stock fog bulbs with Silverstars to match the low beams, not sure if I like them. I also replaced the cabin filter and cleaned the engine bay. :thumbup:


How good do the Silverstars match the lowbeams? You have HID's or Halogens? pics?


----------



## ForkEm (Oct 7, 2005)

BIG EYE said:


> How good do the Silverstars match the lowbeams? You have HID's or Halogens? pics?


Honestly, they don't match all that great. Still looking for a better solution to achieve that "white" look. Maybe I need to change the city light bulbs as well to match.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

snobrdrdan said:


>


:thumbup:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Installed a OEM LED overhead console, and put in a aFe drop in filter in the wife's Tig


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

snobrdrdan said:


> Installed a OEM LED overhead console, and put in a aFe drop in filter in the wife's Tig




Pics or it didnt happen 

is the aFe similar to a K&N?


----------



## Yo_Delprad (Oct 26, 2007)

Bought new wipers and bought the OEM LED console should be here Thursday.


----------



## A1an (Mar 22, 2007)

This happened...









Civic didn't do too well in comparison...











Cover is toast and the exhaust needs to be replaced (ripped the weld at the muffler). Didn't seem to get into the floor or quarter panel at all, but we do have a bulb out indicator now thanks to the crushed reverse light. Wife's back isn't doing so hot but I'm happy my kid wasn't in the car.

Right now we are in a Jeep Patriot loaner. What a turd. Feels like I'm driving in a sea of underpowered cheap plastic that has the on-road ride quality of a proper offroad vehicle but without any of the capabilities. Truly is a Fail Rated vehicle.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

DasCC said:


> Pics or it didnt happen
> 
> is the aFe similar to a K&N?


It's a drop in, except it's NOT oiled _(hence: DryFlow)_
You can either just vacuum it, or they sell a "cleaning kit" where you wash it & air dry it & then put it back in:
http://www.amazon.com/AFE-90-59999-...d=1395239472&sr=8-3&keywords=afe+cleaning+kit

The weird part: they don't list it specifically for the TSI engine. They list it for the 2.0 TDI engine (which has the same airbox)....part number 31-10172. But it fits any TSI engine (they all have the same airbox...CC, Tiguan, GTI, GLI, Eos, GLI, etc.)
Usually the cheapest on amazon:
http://www.amazon.com/aFe-31-10172-Pro-Performance-Filter/dp/B002EVGXGS

I got mine for only $30 SHIPPED from a guy on golfmk6, brand new & never opened.

I didn't take pics of the air filter in my wife's Tig, but here's from when I put one in mine last year:




Pics of the overhead console in her SE:


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

A1an said:


> This happened...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ouch.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

snobrdrdan said:


> It's a drop in, except it's NOT oiled _(hence: DryFlow)_
> You can either just vacuum it, or they sell a "cleaning kit" where you wash it & air dry it & then put it back in:
> http://www.amazon.com/AFE-90-59999-...d=1395239472&sr=8-3&keywords=afe+cleaning+kit
> 
> ...


So i guess the benefit is no oiled up MAF sensors? I dont feel like getting a full on intake but have been wanting to drop something in thats less restrictive.


----------



## Yo_Delprad (Oct 26, 2007)

Installed the overhead console


----------



## Bsaint (Mar 26, 2008)

Good work everyone doing the LED mood lighting, is there an specific LED part you guys used?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

DasCC said:


> So i guess the benefit is no oiled up MAF sensors? I dont feel like getting a full on intake but have been wanting to drop something in thats less restrictive.


Yup...no oil = no issues with the MAF sensor

For only $45, it's worth it IMO


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Bsaint said:


> Good work everyone doing the LED mood lighting, is there an specific LED part you guys used?


Look for one from a later model MK5 Jetta.
The early 2006-2007 ones had a painted finish on the plastic that wears off/chips easily and doesn't match the OEM plastic as well either.

So try to find a newer one so it'll match better and be in better condition too.
Usually ~$50-60 on ebay

Mind came with the whole overhead assembly, but I just used the center part (map lights/LED's) & installed it into the OEM base piece.
Then just swapped over the bluetooth components & wired up the LED's with the repair wire & tap.

Here's the part number off mine:


----------



## Yo_Delprad (Oct 26, 2007)

Mines a 2010 paid 35 + free shipping off eBay


----------



## echomatics (Oct 19, 2012)

15mm H&R Spacers all-around!


----------



## dgreenberg (Feb 8, 2014)

Can't wait until my 20mm spacers arrive!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A1an (Mar 22, 2007)

Supplemental repair work reported today. Damage got into the rear panel. Reverse light and wiring is also damaged. I am waiting on a response on how they intend to fix the wiring. It had better not be cut olf and use butt connectors for new.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

_(Gonna write up a DIY guide)_

Footwell lights in both of the Tigs

Hers:



Mine:


----------



## Yo_Delprad (Oct 26, 2007)

Please do I would like footwell lights!


----------



## Mad0ne (Mar 23, 2014)

echomatics said:


> 15mm H&R Spacers all-around!





dgreenberg said:


> Can't wait until my 20mm spacers arrive!!


Why would you do that? it's going to wreck your shocks and undercarriage joints.


----------



## alucinari (Mar 4, 2013)

Mad0ne said:


> Why would you do that? it's going to wreck your shocks and undercarriage joints.


How would spacing wheels out wreck his shocks?

And what exactly is an "undercarriage joint"? :sly: Never seen one of those before...


----------



## Mad0ne (Mar 23, 2014)

alucinari said:


> How would spacing wheels out wreck his shocks?
> 
> And what exactly is an "undercarriage joint"? :sly: Never seen one of those before...



I'm not that good at english but I try to explain, if you offset wheels then you are going to increase torque alot more at axels and shocks when cornering or going over bumps. Edit: also forgot bearings which are now going to get alot more uneven twisting and wear out sooner.
And lowering Tiguan.. why the *** did you buy it first place? why not Golf then or smth else.
Also spacers void warranty.


----------



## quattro40v (Apr 9, 2013)

Mad0ne said:


> I'm not that good at english but I try to explain, if you offset wheels then you are going to increase torque alot more at axels and shocks when cornering or going over bumps. Edit: also forgot bearings which are now going to get alot more uneven twisting and wear out sooner.
> And lowering Tiguan.. why the *** did you buy it first place? why not Golf then or smth else.
> Also spacers void warranty.


Nonsense.


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

Rear wiper delete


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

Mad0ne said:


> I'm not that good at english but I try to explain, if you offset wheels then you are going to increase torque alot more at axels and shocks when cornering or going over bumps. Edit: also forgot bearings which are now going to get alot more uneven twisting and wear out sooner.
> And lowering Tiguan.. why the *** did you buy it first place? why not Golf then or smth else.
> Also spacers void warranty.



In the us we have a tiguan R line with wheels that stick out more than the S model. If its harmful to the car why would vw do it then?

also i been running spacers on my audi for 8 years now. no shocl damage no hug bearing damage.


----------



## EdanE (Mar 24, 2014)

*New Tiguan Owner*

Hi,

I just purchased a 2011 Tiguan 2.0T - Blue/Black. I am also new to this VW forum. So, I have not searched through some of the history of this site but wanted to ask if there is any thing I need to watch out for? 

The Tiguan is the family car that the kids use mostly. My daily drive is a 2004 Jetta TDI. My first Jetta was a 1987 Jetta that I had until I purchased the 2004. I have been driving a Jetta for 27 years and love it. 

OPPS sorry this is the Tiguan thread.


----------



## Yo_Delprad (Oct 26, 2007)

DT EXP said:


> Rear wiper delete


Details


----------



## Mad0ne (Mar 23, 2014)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> In the us we have a tiguan R line with wheels that stick out more than the S model. If its harmful to the car why would vw do it then?
> 
> also i been running spacers on my audi for 8 years now. no shocl damage no hug bearing damage.


This is not nonsense but everyone their own I guess.. if roads are smooth then no probs problably.
Here in europe many roads are crap and I've seen spacer guys destroying bearings and axels like butter.


----------



## echomatics (Oct 19, 2012)

Mad0ne said:


> This is not nonsense but everyone their own I guess.. if roads are smooth then no probs problably.
> Here in europe many roads are crap and I've seen spacer guys destroying bearings and axels like butter.


A good spacer is:

Lightweight Machined Aluminum
Hub Centric
Appropriately sized

Because the spacer is essentially in the center of the hub and not at the edges of the wheel, the unsprung weight is negligible. Just make sure you use longer wheel bolts / locks. People here are not talking about 40mm spacers and then track racing them.


----------



## alucinari (Mar 4, 2013)

Mad0ne said:


> This is not nonsense but everyone their own I guess.. if roads are smooth then no probs problably.
> Here in europe many roads are crap and I've seen spacer guys destroying bearings and axels like butter.


Unless you don't install them properly then there's no way a correctly sized spacer is going to cause any damage to a vehicle. There is a *very* slight increase in the effective force on the bearings and suspension components, but no more than if you were to put slightly wider wheels or slightly wider tires on instead. The only change in force on the axles is on the stub shaft between the hub bearing and the wheel mount surface, but it's so small that if it caused any damage then you're probably running aftermarket cardboard axle shafts.

The only possible issue that could be caused by properly installed spacers is tire to fenderwell rub during turns if you used an obscenely large spacer.

If you know people that have damaged bearings or axles by running spacers then they probably shouldn't be allowed outside without a helmet on. :screwy:


----------



## alucinari (Mar 4, 2013)

DT EXP said:


> Rear wiper delete
> 
> ic:


Out of curiosity, why? I find having a rear wiper useful, for you know, making sure I can see out the rear window.

Of course, my Tiguan is frequently covered in dirt and/or mud, so the rear wiper gets a lot of use.


----------



## quattro40v (Apr 9, 2013)

Because race car.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

R-line steering wheel installed

Before:

After:


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

alucinari said:


> Out of curiosity, why? I find having a rear wiper useful, for you know, making sure I can see out the rear window.
> 
> Of course, my Tiguan is frequently covered in dirt and/or mud, so the rear wiper gets a lot of use.


I have 100% the same thoughts.. I did/do use it.. But She is no longer a DD so things like rear wiper can go bye bye.

If you use the wiper or never use it, either way it does look so much better without it there.. :laugh:

Details:

got the plug from urotuning: $30


----------



## cjmoy (Aug 23, 2000)

snobrdrdan said:


> R-line steering wheel installed


Very nice! :thumbup:


----------



## cjmoy (Aug 23, 2000)

DT EXP said:


> I have 100% the same thoughts.. I did/do use it.. But She is no longer a DD so things like rear wiper can go bye bye.
> 
> If you use the wiper or never use it, either way it does look so much better without it there.. :laugh:
> 
> ...



Looks good without the wiper, but I use mine a lot when backing out of my driveway.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

snobrdrdan said:


> R-line steering wheel installed


Gosh, clean your feet every once and awhile. 

:thumbup: looks good.


----------



## quattro40v (Apr 9, 2013)

Where are you guys getting the flat bottom steering wheel from? It looks so much better!


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

quattro40v said:


> Where are you guys getting the flat bottom steering wheel from? It looks so much better!


I'll be selling mine soon. Getting rid of my Tiguan.


----------



## quattro40v (Apr 9, 2013)

johnnyR32 said:


> I'll be selling mine soon. Getting rid of my Tiguan.


Please PM me when ready to sell. I am interested in the wheel and airbag. Thx.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

quattro40v said:


> Where are you guys getting the flat bottom steering wheel from? It looks so much better!


Ebay

This guy has sold a bunch to a lot of guys I know:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/MK6-Steerin...ies&hash=item3a8da85d10&vxp=mtr#ht_232wt_1362


To get the black stitched one though, mine came from a guy in Romania


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

DasCC said:


> Gosh, clean your feet every once and awhile.
> 
> :thumbup: looks good.


What are you talking about?
_
ninja edit above_

The carpet is spotless  :laugh:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

snobrdrdan said:


> The carpet is spotless  :laugh:


no it's not bro..


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

snobrdrdan said:


> What are you talking about?
> _
> ninja edit above_
> 
> The carpet is spotless  :laugh:


LOL


----------



## turb0mikey (Sep 7, 2010)

some cheap wheel made by a BBS company, not even worth mentioning. 19x8.5 et 35 so no spacers. summer hurry


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

johnnyR32 said:


> no it's not bro..


----------



## quattro40v (Apr 9, 2013)

Got my two front windows tinted with that Llumar AT35GN tint that perfectly matches the factory privacy glass. Was lucky to find a shop that still had some left as this film is supposedly discontinued.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

quattro40v said:


> Got my two front windows tinted with that Llumar AT35GN tint that perfectly matches the factory privacy glass. Was lucky to find a shop that still had some left as this film is supposedly discontinued.


nice. My installer didnt have any and wasnt able to order it.


----------



## quattro40v (Apr 9, 2013)

DasCC said:


> nice. My installer didnt have any and wasnt able to order it.


I found another shop that said 3M makes a tint that is very close. However, when the Llumar guy told me he only had enough to just do my two front doors, I booked it right over.


----------



## motif (Feb 8, 2014)

quattro40v said:


> Where are you guys getting the flat bottom steering wheel from? It looks so much better!


no, it's not - why don't you install a yoke instead?


----------



## dgreenberg (Feb 8, 2014)

20mm spacers on!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dgreenberg (Feb 8, 2014)

Mad0ne said:


> I'm not that good at english but I try to explain, if you offset wheels then you are going to increase torque alot more at axels and shocks when cornering or going over bumps. Edit: also forgot bearings which are now going to get alot more uneven twisting and wear out sooner.
> And lowering Tiguan.. why the *** did you buy it first place? why not Golf then or smth else.
> Also spacers void warranty.


Lol I've had spacers on every single car I've owned at some point. And every time I post a picture on a forum people say they will break the car! Lol dumbest thing I've ever heard! 

Spacers will not void any warranty what so ever. What about going with lower offset wheels which are wider? Are those going to break my car too? Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alucinari (Mar 4, 2013)

motif said:


> no, it's not - why don't you install a yoke instead?


If you don't have anything nice to say then don't say anything at all. :thumbup:


----------



## motif (Feb 8, 2014)

alucinari said:


> If you don't have anything nice to say then don't say anything at all. :thumbup:


you wanna hear only nice things? it's not that easy on earth. I don't like it, can I?


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

snobrdrdan said:


>


----------



## alucinari (Mar 4, 2013)

motif said:


> you wanna hear only nice things? it's not that easy on earth. I don't like it, can I?


Can you what?


----------



## yzc717 (Aug 27, 2013)

Put some accessories on today.









Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## DJPerfectTrip (Jul 24, 2013)

^^^could you take a pic of the step bars from the outside please? How much did those run you?


----------



## alucinari (Mar 4, 2013)

yzc717 said:


> Put some accessories on today.
> ic:
> ic:
> 
> ...


Are those bath towels under leather seat covers?


----------



## yzc717 (Aug 27, 2013)

alucinari said:


> Are those bath towels under leather seat covers?


Yes. Been using since I purchased the car. still can't avoid the damn Jeans die transfer.

I put under the car seat to cover the areas that are not completely covered by the seat covers.


----------



## alucinari (Mar 4, 2013)

yzc717 said:


> Yes. Been using since I purchased the car. still can't avoid the damn Jeans die transfer.
> 
> I put under the car seat to cover the areas that are not completely covered by the seat covers.


Interesting. I guess that's just one more reason for black seats.


----------



## sugarbelly (Sep 13, 2010)

*Right-on.*

_Awesome_. Thanks for the reminder, yzc717. 

Looking to buy a Beige-seat Tig soon and would've forgotten this issue. The necessary evil of bleeding, fabulous jeans. They like to tell a story wherever they go.


----------



## Bsaint (Mar 26, 2008)

snobrdrdan said:


> Look for one from a later model MK5 Jetta.
> The early 2006-2007 ones had a painted finish on the plastic that wears off/chips easily and doesn't match the OEM plastic as well either.
> 
> So try to find a newer one so it'll match better and be in better condition too.
> ...


So far everything I have found online looks like crap either really used or scratched paint chips etc.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

alucinari said:


> Interesting. I guess that's just one more reason for black seats.


:thumbup:

This will be the last beige interior that I will purchase. My jeans are *KILLING* the v-tex, I've used everything short of acid to remove the stains.


----------



## yzc717 (Aug 27, 2013)

DasCC said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> This will be the last beige interior that I will purchase. My jeans are *KILLING* the v-tex, I've used everything short of acid to remove the stains.


Leatherique Prestine Clean is pretty good at removing the die transfer if the die is discovered in time.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

yzc717 said:


> Leatherique Prestine Clean is pretty good at removing the die transfer if the die is discovered in time.


hmmm. maybe I'll give that a try. 

Here my list of unsuccessful products: 

Mothers VLR

303 fabric and vinyl cleaner

Blue magic vinyl and leather cleaner

1z einszett deep plastic cleaner

1z einszett cockpit premium


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Bsaint said:


> So far everything I have found online looks like crap either really used or scratched paint chips etc.


I found the one for my car right away.
But the second one, for her car, took me 3 months to find a nice one.

I bought one off ebay, but it had the painted finish and didn't match right so I sent it back & then kept looking until I found a clean one.

Good luck though


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

FINALLY washed the wife's Tiguan after this nasty winter & put the stock wheels back on for summer

Before:




Still needs to be clay bar'd & waxed later on in spring, but better:


----------



## Yo_Delprad (Oct 26, 2007)

Mine needs a clay seal and wax bad


----------



## Digipix (Jun 6, 2006)

DasCC said:


> hmmm. maybe I'll give that a try.
> 
> Here my list of unsuccessful products:
> 
> ...


Mr clean magic erasers clean everything!


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

Digipix said:


> Mr clean magic erasers clean everything!


I've used it before on my CC, I was just concerned about the long term effects and the abrasives in the magic erasers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sugarbelly (Sep 13, 2010)

*Cleaning & Protecting Vinyl*

_AutoGeek's Director of Training_, Mike Phillips may offer help:

http://www.autogeekonline.net/forum/how-articles/20447-how-clean-protect-interior-leather-vinyl-detailer-s-pride.html

We're worried enough to consider black instead of beige, though we like beige better.


----------



## ForkEm (Oct 7, 2005)

Gave it a full wash and detail. Clay-barred and then used some wax I just picked up, Meguiars Ultimate Liquid Wax. Followed by a full detail inside including getting the denim transfer stains out of the seats :banghead:

My next car, I'm getting black seats no matter what. This light colored stuff is for the birds :beer:


----------



## KurtK (Feb 13, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> FINALLY washed the wife's Tiguan after this nasty winter & put the stock wheels back on for summer
> 
> Before:
> 
> ...


Those are some nice winter wheels. What's your winter setup?


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

ForkEm said:


> Gave it a full wash and detail. Clay-barred and then used some wax I just picked up, Meguiars Ultimate Liquid Wax. Followed by a full detail inside including getting the denim transfer stains out of the seats :banghead:
> 
> My next car, I'm getting black seats no matter what. This light colored stuff is for the birds :beer:


What did you use for the denim stains?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skyseeker (Nov 29, 2013)

Do you guys know if a 2010 GTI Steering Wheel will fit on our Gen1 (2009-2011) Tigs?

I will have to find a forumite with VCDS to program the dsg paddles in too


----------



## motif (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## ElSupremo (Mar 22, 2012)

ForkEm said:


> My next car, I'm getting black seats no matter what. This light colored stuff is for the birds :beer:


...unless you're in Southern California and don't like getting into the car most of the near and having your a$$ fried... :facepalm:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

KurtK said:


> Those are some nice winter wheels. What's your winter setup?


MSW 17x7 wheels with 235/55/17 Blizzak LM22's (IIRC)

The wheels/tires are actually from my brother's Mustang and the rear wheels have some corrosion on the machined face part in the center, but they still have good tires on them.
And then I used wobble bolts (since they're a 5x114 pattern) to bolt them onto the wife's Tig.
They did awesome this past winter.

I have OEM Audi wheels 17x7.5 with 225/55/17 Dunlop WinterSport 3D's for mine.
The Blizzaks were better though

Centercaps weren't on in the pic, but you get the idea:


----------



## patrickj (Jul 21, 2010)

*I took her for a ride*

I picked up my 14 R-line and drove from VA to Cape May NJ for the weekend. She's halfway broken in now. Very different than the Golf R, but lots of fun to drive. I think a Stage 1 tune and an intake are in the future as soon as APR comes out with a flash. 

Does anyone have a hood deflector on their Tiguan? I'm thinking of getting one to prevent paint chips, but not sure how it will look or who sells them.


----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

patrickj said:


> I picked up my 14 R-line and drove from VA to Cape May NJ for the weekend. She's halfway broken in now. Very different than the Golf R, but lots of fun to drive. I think a Stage 1 tune and an intake are in the future as soon as APR comes out with a flash.
> 
> Does anyone have a hood deflector on their Tiguan? I'm thinking of getting one to prevent paint chips, but not sure how it will look or who sells them.


I would think APR's current Tiguan tune should work on the 2014's as well no? I wasn't under the impression anything has changed engine/electrical wise.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

patrickj said:


> I picked up my 14 R-line and drove from VA to Cape May NJ for the weekend. She's halfway broken in now. Very different than the Golf R, but lots of fun to drive. I think a Stage 1 tune and an intake are in the future as soon as APR comes out with a flash.
> 
> Does anyone have a hood deflector on their Tiguan? I'm thinking of getting one to prevent paint chips, but not sure how it will look or who sells them.


I live in Cape May :thumbup:


----------



## patrickj (Jul 21, 2010)

*APR Tune*



Java^Tiggy said:


> I would think APR's current Tiguan tune should work on the 2014's as well no? I wasn't under the impression anything has changed engine/electrical wise.


According to NGP Racing, the tune for the 2014 is not out yet. I think Arin also posted the same thing. I believe that the ECU changed or the encryption changed. Not sure, so I'm waiting. I love the car, but it definitely needs a bit more power.


----------



## patrickj (Jul 21, 2010)

johnnyR32 said:


> I live in Cape May :thumbup:


No kidding? I had fun...happy hour at the restaurant below where the Martini bar used to be on Beach. Also had breakfast and lunch at Georges and dinner one night at the Lobster house.


----------



## vwhipster (Apr 20, 2012)

Skyseeker said:


> Do you guys know if a 2010 GTI Steering Wheel will fit on our Gen1 (2009-2011) Tigs?
> 
> I will have to find a forumite with VCDS to program the dsg paddles in too


MkVI wheel should work in a 2010+ tiguan and a MkV wheel will work in a 2009 tiguan. I know you can retrofit a MkVI wheel into a MkV gti but I am not sure if you can do this with a tiguan, probably can do it though...


----------



## Vit0 (Apr 20, 2005)

I bought a Tig , Comf Sprt Pkg , Pure white.


----------



## Skyseeker (Nov 29, 2013)

vwhipster said:


> MkVI wheel should work in a 2010+ tiguan and a MkV wheel will work in a 2009 tiguan. I know you can retrofit a MkVI wheel into a MkV gti but I am not sure if you can do this with a tiguan, probably can do it though...


:thumbup: Thank you!


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

patrickj said:


> Does anyone have a hood deflector on their Tiguan? I'm thinking of getting one to prevent paint chips, but not sure how it will look or who sells them.


If you do a lot of highway driving, I'd recommend a clear bra instead.

My wife's Tig is only 7 months old & 7,500 miles on it.
The front bumper & edge of the hood is already nicked/chipped up from her freeway commute. Looks like a 2-3 year old car already, not a fairly new car


----------



## ForkEm (Oct 7, 2005)

DasCC said:


> What did you use for the denim stains?


It didn't do an amazing job but good enough of one for me not to really notice, I used the Meguiars Gold Class Rich Leather Cleaner. I think the trick is to stay on top of the cleaning and not let the denim stains hang on there for too long. I clean my seats once every three months.





ElSupremo said:


> ...unless you're in Southern California and don't like getting into the car most of the near and having your a$$ fried... :facepalm:


I live in Phoenix . My last car was black and had a black interior and wasn't bad at all.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

Tow hitch installed


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EthGin (Nov 22, 2013)

Skyseeker said:


> Do you guys know if a 2010 GTI Steering Wheel will fit on our Gen1 (2009-2011) Tigs?
> 
> I will have to find a forumite with VCDS to program the dsg paddles in too



It does indeed! check my build thread, i have pictures of that exact arrangement


----------



## Yo_Delprad (Oct 26, 2007)

Anyone have recommendations for cleaning the fabric on the door cards and center console?


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

Yo_Delprad said:


> Anyone have recommendations for cleaning the fabric on the door cards and center console?


303 vinyl and fabric cleaner


----------



## valen933 (Jan 9, 2014)

*New wheels for the summer!! Now i need a car wash.*


----------



## greggmischenko (Mar 21, 2011)

Long overdue as this was my winter setup but thought I'd get it out there anyway.

These are from a month or two ago:


----------



## vwhipster (Apr 20, 2012)

greggmischenko said:


> Long overdue as this was my winter setup but thought I'd get it out there anyway.
> 
> These are from a month or two ago:


Auxiliary lights YES!!! :laugh:


----------



## quattro40v (Apr 9, 2013)

Mojo floor mats. Looks and feels a lot nicer then what came with the car.


----------



## gearheadzTV (Sep 15, 2009)

APR STAGE 2 Wootwooot :laugh:


----------



## energie23 (Mar 13, 2003)

^make sure to tell us how you like the tune!:thumbup:


----------



## Yo_Delprad (Oct 26, 2007)

Ok serious question is the APR stage one tune worth it?? Is there anything that the tune will make fail faster Like the fuel pump etc


----------



## gearheadzTV (Sep 15, 2009)

energie23 said:


> ^make sure to tell us how you like the tune!:thumbup:


I can tell you this, Night and Day difference. The throttle response and smooth power delivery is awesome! I'm getting a 2.5" down pipe now to finish off the stage 2.


----------



## gearheadzTV (Sep 15, 2009)

Took this out.








And put this in.


----------



## alucinari (Mar 4, 2013)

Yo_Delprad said:


> Ok serious question is the APR stage one tune worth it?? Is there anything that the tune will make fail faster Like the fuel pump etc


It'll make your tires and gas wear out faster.


----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

gearheadzTV said:


> Took this out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No emissions testing where you are I'm guessing? I just had to do some creative tune switching and vagcom work to pass mine

The Tig using Tapatalk


----------



## gearheadzTV (Sep 15, 2009)

Java^Tiggy said:


> No emissions testing where you are I'm guessing? I just had to do some creative tune switching and vagcom work to pass mine
> 
> The Tig using Tapatalk


Nope! Big scam, they got rid of it years ago. Did u do a 2.5 or 3" DP?


----------



## energie23 (Mar 13, 2003)

gearheadzTV said:


> I can tell you this, Night and Day difference. The throttle response and smooth power delivery is awesome! I'm getting a 2.5" down pipe now to finish off the stage 2.


Grr i'm jelly! You must have a mod friendly dealer. Mine told me they'll void my warranty.


----------



## VetCHeang (Aug 13, 2007)

Got rid of the winter wheels and installed the underride guard. Still need to install the coilovers but the summer car is demanding some time too...


----------



## David9962000 (Feb 2, 2011)

VetCHeang said:


> Got rid of the winter wheels and installed the underride guard. Still need to install the coilovers but the summer car is demanding some time too...


Your tires look too short. Make sure you calculate the overall diameter properly if your Tig is 4Motion or you will "cook" the diffs.


----------



## goofydug (Feb 5, 2004)

David9962000 said:


> Your tires look too short. Make sure you calculate the overall diameter properly if your Tig is 4Motion or you will "cook" the diffs.


It'll only 'cook' the diff if the front and rear diameters are different. AFAIK it makes the traction control think there's wheel spin and then it gets confused, starts questioning life, starts hitting the crack rock, then gives up the ghost. Or something like that.


----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

gearheadzTV said:


> Nope! Big scam, they got rid of it years ago. Did u do a 2.5 or 3" DP?


2.5 single cat DP 

The Tig using Tapatalk


----------



## sugarbelly (Sep 13, 2010)

*Excellent wheels*



gabster said:


> Perfect! what kind of tints are those? where did you get them? match pretty well :thumbup:


Fine choice on the wheels. Would you care to share their stats and where you found them? I'm hoping they're light.

Thanks much


----------



## VetCHeang (Aug 13, 2007)

sugarbelly said:


> Fine choice on the wheels. Would you care to share their stats and where you found them? I'm hoping they're light.
> 
> Thanks much


Thanks! ASA GT5 18x8 ET 45 with 235/40z, a bit lighter than the Karthounds


----------



## lowburb (May 14, 2005)

Changed the rims. The original 16" weighed 46.6 lbs. The new VMR 18" weigh 48.8...


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

lowburb said:


> Changed the rims. The original 16" weighed 46.6 lbs. The new VMR 18" weigh 48.8...


Are those the v710s?


Sent via an app on my mobile


----------



## lowburb (May 14, 2005)

Yes. 18 x 8.5 ET35 with 235/50. heh heh so much for my picture edit...


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

VetCHeang said:


> Still need to install the coilovers


Which coilovers are you going with?


----------



## VetCHeang (Aug 13, 2007)

snobrdrdan said:


> Which coilovers are you going with?


ISC Coilovers


----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

VetCHeang said:


> ISC Coilovers


Nice choice that's what I'm running

The Tig using Tapatalk


----------



## Digipix (Jun 6, 2006)

Picked up a 2012 s Manuel cheap from work!









And debadged it all be for I left work. Coilovers !projector fogs , with a euro headlight switch ordered


----------



## echomatics (Oct 19, 2012)

Digipix said:


> Picked up a 2012 s Manuel cheap from work!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats! Can you share with me the projector fogs you got?


----------



## Digipix (Jun 6, 2006)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/17111215537...l?_sacat=0&_from=R40&_nkw=171112155374&_rdc=1

I don't know anyone with them but the projectors on the mkv gti have a nice beam


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

Digipix said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/17111215537...l?_sacat=0&_from=R40&_nkw=171112155374&_rdc=1
> 
> I don't know anyone with them but the projectors on the mkv gti have a nice beam


Cool.. let us know how it works out.. I have heard about people using Mk5 GTi fogs with no real issue other then only 2 of the 3 mount points can be used.


----------



## echomatics (Oct 19, 2012)

Digipix said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/17111215537...l?_sacat=0&_from=R40&_nkw=171112155374&_rdc=1
> 
> I don't know anyone with them but the projectors on the mkv gti have a nice beam


Thanks for sharing the link. Have HID's in my fogs and love them on dark nights. Guessing with the projects it would be even better. Love to hear your feedback on them once you have them installed.


----------



## cjmoy (Aug 23, 2000)

Digipix said:


> Picked up a 2012 s Manuel cheap from work!
> 
> 
> 
> And debadged it all be for I left work. Coilovers !projector fogs , with a euro headlight switch ordered


Congrats! Did it come with this shift knob?


----------



## Digipix (Jun 6, 2006)

No it is a gti knob


----------



## vwhipster (Apr 20, 2012)

Digipix said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/17111215537...l?_sacat=0&_from=R40&_nkw=171112155374&_rdc=1
> 
> I don't know anyone with them but the projectors on the mkv gti have a nice beam


I might consider these as an alternative to getting high output LED fogs


----------



## Digipix (Jun 6, 2006)

50% windshield


----------



## matt75081 (Mar 28, 2014)

*Painted the bumpers/side skirts/LED lights*

First time poster. 

My gf just got a 2012 SEL. First thing I did, bought the LED tail lights. Second thing, pulled the side skirts and bumpers off and had the paint shop sand/prime/paint them.











LED Tail lights: $570 from [email protected], but I think you can get them from aliexpress for $510 now.

Side skirts/bumpers: $750 for the local paint shop to sand/prime x2/paint by http://www.crowncoachworks.com/. I removed them myself--Not very much fun.

Had to replace the front fenders flares. On the SEL, the front fender flare and a mini-side skirt trim piece is all one piece. I had to order the R-line fender flares and mini-side skirt trim piece to replace the old one-piece fender flare/trim piece. Cost me $263 x 2 + $61 x 2. Haven't installed this piece yet. It's coming in the mail (from Zeb at 1stvwparts)

5N0-854-939-E-GRU $263.69 (left front door molding)
5N0-854-940-E-GRU $263.69 (right front door molding)
5N0-853-173-A-GRU $61.48 (left front fender trim piece)
5N0-853-174-A-GRU $61.48 (right front fender trim piece)

Total damage: $1968


----------



## energie23 (Mar 13, 2003)

^ really nice!! I like the colored matched rear bumper.


----------



## quattro40v (Apr 9, 2013)

Looks like your paint shop did a really good job matching the paint. :thumbup: Usually it's not easy to match plastic to metal.


----------



## quattro40v (Apr 9, 2013)

Picked up my car from the dealer with a giant crack in the windshield. :facepalm:


----------



## matt75081 (Mar 28, 2014)

quattro40v said:


> Looks like your paint shop did a really good job matching the paint. :thumbup: Usually it's not easy to match plastic to metal.


Yes they did. If you're in Los Angeles, Eyal at http://www.crowncoachworks.com/ is a great owner and his shop did top quality work.


----------



## grapes911 (Mar 29, 2014)

First mod ever! APR Stage 1.


----------



## amdbsblk (Jan 22, 2014)

Can you take a picture of the turn signals? Are they amber or red?




matt75081 said:


> First time poster.
> 
> My gf just got a 2012 SEL. First thing I did, bought the LED tail lights. Second thing, pulled the side skirts and bumpers off and had the paint shop sand/prime/paint them.
> 
> ...


----------



## matt75081 (Mar 28, 2014)

I can take a picture/video for you later, but the turn signals flash red.


----------



## Yo_Delprad (Oct 26, 2007)

grapes911 said:


> First mod ever! APR Stage 1.


Verdict????


----------



## grapes911 (Mar 29, 2014)

Yo_Delprad said:


> Verdict????


I like it but now I want more. Unfortunately, my wallet can't afford any more right now. Maybe I'll get an intake and downpipe sometime during the summer and upgrade to stage 2. Gotta start saving. Although, maybe I'd rather get new springs first. Not sure. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Tiguan1018 (Dec 8, 2012)

Finally had time to installed these










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amdbsblk (Jan 22, 2014)

Where'd you get the carbon fiber mirror caps?


----------



## Tiguan1018 (Dec 8, 2012)

amdbsblk said:


> Where'd you get the carbon fiber mirror caps?


Amazon, 129.99+ shipping for a set, just be very careful when u remove the mirror glass. This is what happen to me without using the plastic pry tool










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Bought it


----------



## tyintegra (Sep 14, 2010)

Before:








After:


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

98DUB said:


> Bought it


Nice... Never really seen a ABT kit in the real world.. Take some more pics of that!


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

DT EXP said:


> Nice... Never really seen a ABT kit in the real world.. Take some more pics of that!


check out my thread


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

Took her to Yosemite over the weekend. 




Sent via an app on my mobile


----------



## slicccknut (Dec 23, 2008)

Do the 2014 Tiguan R comes with LED tails..?


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

slicccknut said:


> Do the 2014 Tiguan R comes with LED tails..?


Only LED headlights


Sent via an app on my mobile


----------



## quattro40v (Apr 9, 2013)

Took advantage of the APR sale and got the ECU tune with 4 programs.


----------



## matt75081 (Mar 28, 2014)

amdbsblk said:


> Can you take a picture of the turn signals? Are they amber or red?


Here's the video I promised earlier.


----------



## VetCHeang (Aug 13, 2007)

Finally plastidipped the grille


----------



## Digipix (Jun 6, 2006)

Mk6 gti Raceland optimo 20 threads left in the front and 7 in the back no rubbing. Plan to lower the front a bit more tomorrow.


----------



## quattro40v (Apr 9, 2013)

matt75081 said:


> Here's the video I promised earlier.


Thank you for posting this. Now I am having sort of a change of heart on these.:screwy: I really, really like the pattern of the 2012+ stock tail lights. I guess best bet would be to see them in person...


----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

I finally got around to installing a while bunch of LEDs. Parking/City lights, license plate lights, dome, rear seats and trunk are now all LED with no errors! Such a better look!

The Tig using Tapatalk


----------



## slicccknut (Dec 23, 2008)

Java^Tiggy said:


> I finally got around to installing a while bunch of LEDs. Parking/City lights, license plate lights, dome, rear seats and trunk are now all LED with no errors! Such a better look!
> 
> The Tig using Tapatalk


Any instructions on how to install license plate lights..?


----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

slicccknut said:


> Any instructions on how to install license plate lights..?


Physical install was pretty simple. Each cover has two screws. I then popped out the existing bulb and replaced it with the LED bulb I bought. Flipped on the light switch after each to make sure I had the polarity right. After that, right off the bat it threw a bulb out error but they were indeed still lit so I pulled out my vagcom cable and did the following. Cleared the code and then changed two bits. The first was cold diagnostics for License Plate Bulbs and the second was LED Pulse Width Modulation. I don't know the exact bytes these are located in but I can take some screenshots if you want. After that it was good to go!

*Edit* Here is a thread showing the PWM bit and the other for cold diag is also referenced. Hope this helps 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?p=78815123

The Tig using Tapatalk


----------



## kt3re (Mar 28, 2013)

Do you have the side skirt part number? 



matt75081 said:


> First time poster.
> 
> My gf just got a 2012 SEL. First thing I did, bought the LED tail lights. Second thing, pulled the side skirts and bumpers off and had the paint shop sand/prime/paint them.
> 
> ...


----------



## kt3re (Mar 28, 2013)

No more Black... for now


----------



## slicccknut (Dec 23, 2008)

Java^Tiggy said:


> Physical install was pretty simple. Each cover has two screws. I then popped out the existing bulb and replaced it with the LED bulb I bought. Flipped on the light switch after each to make sure I had the polarity right. After that, right off the bat it threw a bulb out error but they were indeed still lit so I pulled out my vagcom cable and did the following. Cleared the code and then changed two bits. The first was cold diagnostics for License Plate Bulbs and the second was LED Pulse Width Modulation. I don't know the exact bytes these are located in but I can take some screenshots if you want. After that it was good to go!
> 
> *Edit* Here is a thread showing the PWM bit and the other for cold diag is also referenced. Hope this helps
> 
> ...


Thank You.. 

What bulb used for the LED License Plate.?


----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

slicccknut said:


> Thank You..
> 
> What bulb used for the LED License Plate.?


Here are the links for the bulbs I used in each place:

Licence Plate and Back Seat Lighting:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/290905865710?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

Parking/City Lights and Dome Lighting:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/271196035211?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

Trunk Lighting:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/111089327692?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

kt3re said:


> No more Black... for now


Pretty nice! Wrap or plastidip?


----------



## kt3re (Mar 28, 2013)

Java^Tiggy said:


> Pretty nice! Wrap or plastidip?


Plastidip (did it myself)... no time for wrapping...


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

kt3re said:


> plastidip (did it myself)... No time for wrapping...


more pictures!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## matt75081 (Mar 28, 2014)

kt3re said:


> Do you have the side skirt part number?


I didn't replace the side skirts. I had the body shop sand and paint the original side skirts on the SEL.


----------



## kt3re (Mar 28, 2013)

DT EXP said:


> more pictures!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Just a few more... Going to a show this weekend hopefully I can add more pics later... 
Black roof, mirrors and front grill...


----------



## energie23 (Mar 13, 2003)

^cool :thumbup:


----------



## greggmischenko (Mar 21, 2011)

Resprayed the front grille in black and changed color of emblems. The matte black emblems just didn't stand out enough on the black car and grille so I went with Gunmetal Gray overlaid with a couple of coats of Pearlizer. I like the way it turned out and they now somewhat match the color of the front and rear diffusers (whenever I get around to installing the rear).

And yes, I realize the adhesive on the left side of the hatch needs to be removed/buffed out


----------



## Digipix (Jun 6, 2006)

http://www.amazon.com/CrazyTheGod-Touareg-Tiguan-Number-License/dp/B009A8LYMQ



Edit error light came on tonight I will have to vagcom so the error light is tured off.


----------



## Reallyslowrio (Oct 1, 2012)

gearheadzTV said:


> Took this out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It pleases me that others are going Stage 2 as well.

Although I love rowing my own gears, 4mo would make the car much more fun as 1st and 2nd gears are just for roasting tires on my Tig. :laugh:


----------



## Yo_Delprad (Oct 26, 2007)

Digipix said:


> Mk6 gti Raceland optimo 20 threads left in the front and 7 in the back no rubbing. Plan to lower the front a bit more tomorrow.


How's the ride??


----------



## Digipix (Jun 6, 2006)

Rides great but the back is bouncy. The rear struts are made for a gti and are to short( extended all the way out). I'm going to change them with stock gti rear struts( stock gti struts are longer then aftermarket and shorter then the stock tiguan struts).


----------



## amdbsblk (Jan 22, 2014)

matt75081 said:


> Here's the video I promised earlier.


Thanks!


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

Gonna try out the black wheel look....





















And discovered this cool little latch while pulling out the spare










Sent via an app on my mobile


----------



## veedub64 (Jul 29, 2010)

DasCC said:


> Gonna try out the black wheel look....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn!


----------



## Yo_Delprad (Oct 26, 2007)

How the hell do you get a drill bit in your tire???


----------



## Reallyslowrio (Oct 1, 2012)

Digipix said:


> Rides great but the back is bouncy. The rear struts are made for a gti and are to short( extended all the way out). I'm going to change them with stock gti rear struts( stock gti struts are longer then aftermarket and shorter then the stock tiguan struts).


I'm running stock GTI suspension on mine, and it's probably not going to be any better than what you are describing. Also noteworthy, I only have about 2" of travel before it bottoms out; AKA passengers in the rear means I'm sitting on bump stops. Call raceland and try to get your hands on the MKV R32 ultimo rears. I'm under the impression that they come with a stiffer spring to compensate for the extra weight.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

Yo_Delprad said:


> How the hell do you get a drill bit in your tire???


No clue. On the blunt side of all things. Was a couple blocks from home and heard a clunk-clunk. 




Sent via an app on my mobile


----------



## quattro40v (Apr 9, 2013)

DasCC said:


> No clue. On the blunt side of all things. Was a couple blocks from home and heard a clunk-clunk.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right on the sidewall too. Too bad!


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

DasCC said:


>


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

quattro40v said:


> Right on the sidewall too. Too bad!


yup. no patching this one. Im just glad it didnt do any serious damage. The wheel well liner is scratched up a bit but that about it.


----------



## Digipix (Jun 6, 2006)

Installed the projector fog, only takes 5 mins total! I have a S so they are not wired up yet, but I already have the harness and hope to have it wired up this weekend.


----------



## Yo_Delprad (Oct 26, 2007)

Anyone running H&R springs only on their tiguan???


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Yo_Delprad said:


> Anyone running H&R springs only on their tiguan???


yup, on 20's


----------



## Yo_Delprad (Oct 26, 2007)

What do you think of the ride on debating on picking up a set


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Yo_Delprad said:


> What do you think of the ride on debating on picking up a set


I've installed and ridden in both. If running with the stock struts/shocks, go with the Eibachs instead :thumbup:


----------



## echomatics (Oct 19, 2012)

Digipix said:


> Installed the projector fog, only takes 5 mins total! I have a S so they are not wired up yet, but I already have the harness and hope to have it wired up this weekend.


Looks good! Wonder if my HID's will fit in the projector itself.


----------



## tiguancutie (Sep 13, 2012)

Revo Stage 1 Tune!!


----------



## Digipix (Jun 6, 2006)

echomatics said:


> Looks good! Wonder if my HID's will fit in the projector itself.


I plan to get a hid kit. They are 9006 bulbs I believe no reason one should not fit.


----------



## echomatics (Oct 19, 2012)

Digipix said:


> I plan to get a hid kit. They are 9006 bulbs I believe no reason one should not fit.


Perfect!


----------



## Digipix (Jun 6, 2006)

tiguancutie said:


> Revo Stage 1 Tune!!


I see you have the led projector headlights. They don't look like oem but very close where did you get them and how do you like them? Will be my next mod!

Edit never mind I see your In canada, you have the option of projectors with out having a fully loaded car. So they are oem projectors. Just liked some of your pictures on Instagram.


----------



## ForkEm (Oct 7, 2005)

Traded in my 2012 SE for a 2014 SEL. :thumbup:


I tried to take my euro switch and plug into the 2014 but for some reason it didn't work. Is there a special version of euroswitch that will work with the 2014?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

New tires mounted & balanced:


----------



## Digipix (Jun 6, 2006)

Decarbon mod 41k miles


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

Spent twenty minutes in the rain trying to change wiper blades. Then I realized the owneres manual was wrong. Switch ignition on then off then tap town on the stalk









Sent from my XT912 using Tapatalk


----------



## grapes911 (Mar 29, 2014)

Plasti Dipped my grill. I'm thinking about doing the window trim and roof rails too, but they seem much harder.


----------



## tiguancutie (Sep 13, 2012)

Digipix said:


> I see you have the led projector headlights. They don't look like oem but very close where did you get them and how do you like them? Will be my next mod!
> 
> Edit never mind I see your In canada, you have the option of projectors with out having a fully loaded car. So they are oem projectors. Just liked some of your pictures on Instagram.


Thanks for the likes/add on instagram!


----------



## quattro40v (Apr 9, 2013)

P3Cars digital interface:


----------



## gearheadzTV (Sep 15, 2009)

quattro40v said:


> P3Cars digital interface:


Niiiice...I love my p3cars gauge in the jsw, now that the Tig is stage 2, I may need to get one for her.


----------



## quattro40v (Apr 9, 2013)

gearheadzTV said:


> Niiiice...I love my p3cars gauge in the jsw, now that the Tig is stage 2, I may need to get one for her.


Yeah, since I got the APR tune, this felt like a necessity. Just to keep an eye on things.


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

quattro40v said:


> P3Cars digital interface:



I have been dying for someone here to get one so I can ask them.. is there enough Cable to mount the unit on the right side of the wheel in the vents to the left of the radio?

From the pictures on-line my guess is no.

DT


----------



## quattro40v (Apr 9, 2013)

DT EXP said:


> I have been dying for someone here to get one so I can ask them.. is there enough Cable to mount the unit on the right side of the wheel in the vents to the left of the radio?
> 
> From the pictures on-line my guess is no.
> 
> DT


I'd say yes.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

DT EXP said:


> mount the unit on the right side of the wheel in the vents to the left of the radio?


That's a good idea, and would look better IMO :thumbup:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Still waiting to finish my suspension before I put these on again, but just finished cleaning/waxing them for summer. . .


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

snobrdrdan said:


> Still waiting to finish my suspension before I put these on again, but just finished cleaning/waxing them for summer. . .


Mmm so clean you could eat off of them. Just saw how dirty mine were after getting a flat. 

What suspension setup you going with?


Sent via an app on my mobile


----------



## ForkEm (Oct 7, 2005)

DasCC said:


> Gonna try out the black wheel look....
> And discovered this cool little latch while pulling out the spare



Same thing happened to me this weekend, only it was a razor blade :banghead:


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

ForkEm said:


> Same thing happened to me this weekend, only it was a razor blade :banghead:


sucks... were you able to repair it?


----------



## ForkEm (Oct 7, 2005)

DasCC said:


> sucks... were you able to repair it?


Didn't even attempt it. Put the donut on and drove immediately to the nearest VW dealer and traded it in for a 2014 Tiguan 

It was just the nail in the coffin for me on a car that was constantly having issues.


----------



## VetCHeang (Aug 13, 2007)

Finally dropped! Dampening set a bit stiffer than OEM, rides great. Will wait to settle and then readjust.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

ForkEm said:


> Didn't even attempt it. Put the donut on and drove immediately to the nearest VW dealer and traded it in for a 2014 Tiguan
> 
> It was just the nail in the coffin for me on a car that was constantly having issues.


well that turned out well for you!


----------



## quattro40v (Apr 9, 2013)

Got the cargo mat with blocks since my car didn't come with one.


----------



## quattro40v (Apr 9, 2013)

deautokey interior LEDs.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

DasCC said:


> Mmm so clean you could eat off of them. Just saw how dirty mine were after getting a flat.
> 
> What suspension setup you going with?


My wife has the New York's on her Tig....I've only washed them one time (when I put them on for summer) and it was a major PITA cleaning them. :thumbdown:
I love the simple 5 spokes...the look & for cleaning.

Koni coilovers


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Decided to try out the Euro Sport intake. . .


----------



## gearheadzTV (Sep 15, 2009)

quattro40v said:


> deautokey interior LEDs.


Niiiice, u added the footwell lights, how was that install? Where did u source them from?


----------



## quattro40v (Apr 9, 2013)

gearheadzTV said:


> Niiiice, u added the footwell lights, how was that install? Where did u source them from?


My car came with footwell lights from the factory.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

snobrdrdan said:


> Decided to try out the Euro Sport intake. . .


I believe you forgot to take the wrapper off the filter 

How does it sound?


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

quattro40v said:


> Got the cargo mat with blocks since my car didn't come with one.


I thought they threw those it all the cars.... I love being able to yank it out and run the Kirby over it to clean it up.


----------



## quattro40v (Apr 9, 2013)

DasCC said:


> I thought they threw those it all the cars.... I love being able to yank it out and run the Kirby over it to clean it up.


I was surprised my car came with floor mats.


----------



## energie23 (Mar 13, 2003)

DasCC said:


> I thought they threw those it all the cars.... I love being able to yank it out and run the Kirby over it to clean it up.


i wish, mine just came with carpet mats.


----------



## quattro40v (Apr 9, 2013)

Installed a BMC air filter. 



















And removed this from the airbox:


----------



## Digipix (Jun 6, 2006)




----------



## energie23 (Mar 13, 2003)

^ Looks good!!

ahhh i'm so temped to buy LED taillights.


----------



## quattro40v (Apr 9, 2013)

snobrdrdan said:


> Decided to try out the Euro Sport intake. . .


No heat shield or anything?:what:


----------



## echomatics (Oct 19, 2012)

Installed the OEM Projector Fog Lights. Already had HID's installed so its a perfect partnership! Super easy install and already like the light pattern compared to the open housings.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

Digipix said:


>


These look so good! 


Sent via an app on my mobile


----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

echomatics said:


> Installed the OEM Projector Fog Lights. Already had HID's installed so its a perfect partnership! Super easy install and already like the light pattern compared to the open housings.


Just bought these because they look so good!

The Tig using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

gearheadzTV said:


> Niiiice, u added the footwell lights, how was that install? Where did u source them from?


I bought mine from here:
http://www.bold-sport.com/store/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=131

I have pics from my install & need to do a DIY whenever I get a chance. Wasn't hard at all though


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

DasCC said:


> I believe you forgot to take the wrapper off the filter
> 
> How does it sound?


LOL...that's a pre-filter/"wrap" for some extra protection

Sounds good, not too loud at all and you get to hear the DV



quattro40v said:


> No heat shield or anything?:what:


Nope.
That's what an intercooler is for though 


I won the intake from a EuroSport raffle, so that's why I said "I tried it." I like it, don't know if I'll keep it on though. I have my eye on the aFe *TDI* intake, which uses the factory box.
It'll still fit a 2.0T, you just have to plug the brass (nipple) port


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

On another note....

Koni coilovers are finally installed, as of yesterday


And today, sitting here waiting for my car to get flashed with APR Stage 1 _(again, lol)_


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

snobrdrdan said:


> On another note....
> 
> Koni coilovers are finally installed, as of yesterday
> 
> ...


I thought you gave up on that? weren't you getting misfires or something along those lines?


----------



## echomatics (Oct 19, 2012)

Java^Tiggy said:


> Just bought these because they look so good!
> 
> The Tig using Tapatalk


You will be happy with them


----------



## quattro40v (Apr 9, 2013)

snobrdrdan said:


> LOL...that's a pre-filter/"wrap" for some extra protection
> 
> Sounds good, not too loud at all and you get to hear the DV
> 
> ...


Sure, worth a shot. I'd be interested in how the car feels especially taking off after it has been sitting for a bit like at a red light.

The aFe unit looks like an interesting idea. It does however still keep that u-shaped intake pipe that doesn't seem very efficient. Not sure why they don't list one for the Tiguans. Doesn't seem like it would that much effort to modify to work.


----------



## A1an (Mar 22, 2007)

Was at the dealer today and saw a set of 18" Davenports with tires for one hell of a deal. May pick them up tomorrow.


----------



## Maiden69 (Nov 18, 2013)

*intake diameter*

Out of curiosity, what is the diameter of the elbow? I have plenty of 2.5" aluminum stock that was left from my turbo GTO and I was thinking about making my own intake all the way to the pocket under the passenger side headlight.


----------



## cjmoy (Aug 23, 2000)

A1an said:


> Was at the dealer today and saw a set of 18" Davenports with tires for one hell of a deal. May pick them up tomorrow.


I have Davenports on mine and got them for fantastic price with tires from my local dealer. One downside is that they weigh quite a bit, especially compared to the stock 16" steelies that my car came with, so my mileage dropped by about 2 mpg overall.


----------



## bukusuma (Feb 9, 2014)

echomatics said:


> Installed the OEM Projector Fog Lights. Already had HID's installed so its a perfect partnership! Super easy install and already like the light pattern compared to the open housings.


Looks fantastic! Can you give me a link to the place you bought the OEM Projector Fog Lights?

Thanks,

Bram


----------



## greggmischenko (Mar 21, 2011)

A1an said:


> Was at the dealer today and saw a set of 18" Davenports with tires for one hell of a deal. May pick them up tomorrow.





cjmoy said:


> I have Davenports on mine and got them for fantastic price with tires from my local dealer. One downside is that they weigh quite a bit, especially compared to the stock 16" steelies that my car came with, so my mileage dropped by about 2 mpg overall.


What did you guys pay? I'm seeing them for $932 shipped for a set of four wheels with TPMS and pretty decent tires (Dunlop S/P Sport Signature All Season).

Thinking I should pull the trigger... :thumbup:


----------



## cjmoy (Aug 23, 2000)

greggmischenko said:


> What did you guys pay? I'm seeing them for $932 shipped for a set of four wheels with TPMS and pretty decent tires (Dunlop S/P Sport Signature All Season).
> 
> Thinking I should pull the trigger... :thumbup:


I got them about 5 months ago for $218/ea with tires (the same Dunlops) mounted and TPMS stems.


----------



## greggmischenko (Mar 21, 2011)

cjmoy said:


> I got them about 5 months ago for $218/ea with tires (the same Dunlops) mounted and TPMS stems.


Any pictures installed on the Tiguan? I can't seem to find any good pictures online.


----------



## cjmoy (Aug 23, 2000)

greggmischenko said:


> Any pictures installed on the Tiguan? I can't seem to find any good pictures online.


Here's a picture when I first put them on.


----------



## echomatics (Oct 19, 2012)

bukusuma said:


> Looks fantastic! Can you give me a link to the place you bought the OEM Projector Fog Lights?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Bram


Here it is!

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/171112155374?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## A1an (Mar 22, 2007)

greggmischenko said:


> What did you guys pay? I'm seeing them for $932 shipped for a set of four wheels with TPMS and pretty decent tires (Dunlop S/P Sport Signature All Season).
> 
> Thinking I should pull the trigger... :thumbup:


Where are you seeing them at that price? Our dealer has the same package deal installed for $1020 plus tax.


----------



## greggmischenko (Mar 21, 2011)

A1an said:


> Where are you seeing them at that price? Our dealer has the same package deal installed for $1020 plus tax.


I did a parts search on vw.com and just looked at all the dealerships near me within a few hundred miles. I think it's Priority VW and they have them for $220 each plus $50 shipping, no tax.


----------



## gstrouse (Oct 13, 2000)

Well, last night I left a female friend drive my SEL and she curbed on of my beautiful 19" Savanah's


----------



## Digipix (Jun 6, 2006)

Wired my fog on a S



Test fit a Audi S7 wheel


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

DasCC said:


> I thought you gave up on that? weren't you getting misfires or something along those lines?


Yeah...so they made me the "low output" file for the weaker valve springs.

Then I took it up another notch (not really) and had them make me a "lower low output" file with the new "clutch protection" (slightly lower tq) since there aren't any options for a new clutch. 

So yeah it sounds bad "lower low output" tune, but it still hauls ass. I just wanted a little more power...I don't need a clutch burning high output Stage 1 or 2, lol



quattro40v said:


> Sure, worth a shot. I'd be interested in how the car feels especially taking off after it has been sitting for a bit like at a red light.
> 
> The aFe unit looks like an interesting idea. It does however still keep that u-shaped intake pipe that doesn't seem very efficient. Not sure why they don't list one for the Tiguans. Doesn't seem like it would that much effort to modify to work.


I don't drive the car that much anyways, and if/when I do....it's not during high traffic times at all....but I hear what you're saying.

If you read up on the stock box....it flows well & is a decent cold air intake in itself with that "u pipe" bringing in cold air to the box. Granted the Carbonio, VWR, Modshack, etc. intakes are all more direct though.
But yeah...all aFe would need to do is supply a screw/bolt to plug that bung (for the TDI) and it would bolt right into any TSI air box since they use the same airbox.

I ordered it yesterday and then chickened out and canceled it though (for $237.50 SHIPPED). I've spent waaaay too much money this month already. 
So I'll put the EuroSport intake for sale, and if it sells...then I'll get the aFe. If it doesn't, then I'll just keep it....it's not that I don't like it. Just want to try the aFe.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Cleaned up the TT exhaust a little (post winter) when I was finishing the Koni coilover install. Gotta get some Mother's metal polish and see if I can get some of the shine back on the Magnaflow muffler though....before:




After:





Quick teaser pics of the Koni's installed. Lowered it about 3.5-4" front & rear.


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

^love it very sensible and subtle. Not having any clutch options has kept me from any ecu tuning, I'm very interested in this "low output" file please keep us posted on how it works out

@Zleb_Mada


----------



## greggmischenko (Mar 21, 2011)

A1an said:


> Where are you seeing them at that price? Our dealer has the same package deal installed for $1020 plus tax.





greggmischenko said:


> I did a parts search on vw.com and just looked at all the dealerships near me within a few hundred miles. I think it's Priority VW and they have them for $220 each plus $50 shipping, no tax.


make it $851 shipped from Flemington VW in NJ

To find prices at dealer that have them, click on link below, select your model year, click Check Online Price, then enter Zip Code on next page. I've found them for as low as $200.20 each (at Flemington).

http://www.parts.vw.com/vwparts/index.cfm?action=accessories&makeid=35&manufacturerid=1000&catalogid=200&categoryid=40006&subcat1=0&subcat2=0&subcat3=0&subcat4=0&subcat5=0&modelid=846&siteid=9&itemid=12238&jointvehid=17287&startyear=2013&startrow=1&partnumber=&description=&retval=%2Fvwparts%2Findex%2Ecfm%3Faction%3Daccessories%26siteid%3D9%26catalogid%3D200


----------



## ForkEm (Oct 7, 2005)

Going to wash, clay, wax to get it ready for the heat and sun that's coming our way that will last until October :thumbdown:

Also contemplating debadging but not sure it's a good idea since it's leased.


----------



## cjmoy (Aug 23, 2000)

Got a huge door ding at work. 

I have to look into those OEM side mouldings.


----------



## bukusuma (Feb 9, 2014)

echomatics said:


> Here it is!
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/171112155374?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


Thanks!


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

cjmoy said:


> Got a huge door ding at work.
> 
> I have to look into those OEM side mouldings.


:thumbdown:

time to call dentpro


----------



## greggmischenko (Mar 21, 2011)

I finally got around to installing the rear underguard/protection trim. It is not designed to be used with OEM rear mudflaps (instructions do not note this) so I had to trim the mudflaps a bit.


----------



## quattro40v (Apr 9, 2013)

Looks good. It wasn't designed to fit with SEL flares either so that made it a bit challenging to fit right.


----------



## cjmoy (Aug 23, 2000)

DasCC said:


> :thumbdown:
> 
> time to call dentpro


Yep, I have an appointment for Tuesday. I hope the guy can get it out. It's right on the body line / crease. :banghead:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Added the R8/red top coil packs.

Before:



Comparison:



After:


----------



## dgreenberg (Feb 8, 2014)

Added some Rally Armor mud guards, since there is no OEM for the r line









And of course the weekly wash


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## energie23 (Mar 13, 2003)

^ Good job! Looks good. I definitely need those in the winter.

Are those just the universal application ones? I don't see any for the Tiguan specifically on their website.


----------



## energie23 (Mar 13, 2003)

greggmischenko said:


> I finally got around to installing the rear underguard/protection trim. It is not designed to be used with OEM rear mudflaps (instructions do not note this) so I had to trim the mudflaps a bit.


Looks good, where did you order it from?


----------



## dgreenberg (Feb 8, 2014)

energie23 said:


> ^ Good job! Looks good. I definitely need those in the winter.
> 
> Are those just the universal application ones? I don't see any for the Tiguan specifically on their website.


Yes just the universal ones. Utilized 2 screws inside each fender that appear to hold in the liners. I feel they compliment the car nicely!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndySwede (Apr 22, 2013)

dgreenberg said:


> Added some Rally Armor mud guards, since there is no OEM for the r line
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great add on!
Could you provide a picture of the fronts? Was it the MF12-BAS-RD you ordered?


----------



## A1an (Mar 22, 2007)

Didn't realize the R had different fender trim. Looks great with the guards.


----------



## greggmischenko (Mar 21, 2011)

energie23 said:


> Looks good, where did you order it from?


Thanks, I ordered it from Riverside VW a few months ago when they were cheap.


----------



## dgreenberg (Feb 8, 2014)

AndySwede said:


> Great add on!
> Could you provide a picture of the fronts? Was it the MF12-BAS-RD you ordered?












Looks like the smaller universal ones!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dgreenberg (Feb 8, 2014)

AndySwede said:


> Great add on!
> Could you provide a picture of the fronts? Was it the MF12-BAS-RD you ordered?












There you go sir!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yo_Delprad (Oct 26, 2007)

Debating grabbing a set for my S the OEM ones blow


----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

I ordered a whole bunch of goodies including those projector fogs, hids for fogs and lows and h7 adapters. Hopefully I will install of these at the same time I finally install the throttle body pipe, turbo outlet pipe and the dogbone insert.

In an unrelated purchase I just picked up riding shoes and new tires for my Yamaha yzf600r just waiting to install!! 😊

For those that haven't seen my bike:









The Tig using Tapatalk


----------



## Reallyslowrio (Oct 1, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> Yeah...so they made me the "low output" file for the weaker valve springs.
> 
> Then I took it up another notch (not really) and had them make me a "lower low output" file with the new "clutch protection" (slightly lower tq) since there aren't any options for a new clutch.
> 
> So yeah it sounds bad "lower low output" tune, but it still hauls ass. I just wanted a little more power...I don't need a clutch burning high output Stage 1 or 2, lol


Stock TT-RS clutch will fit. It's like $400 from Audi. The TT-RS makes 340tq and 360hp at the crank, which are K04 numbers on this motor. 

I know this because I'm running a modified one. (Southbend resurfaced it to be able to hold 400 wheel torque, but the disc is the same regardless).






I went through a huge process to get this custom made for my application, but if I were to do it again, I'd just pickup a stock disc and pressure plate from Audi.


----------



## quattro40v (Apr 9, 2013)

Tested out the P3 gauge 0-60 thing. 6.8 seconds with the APR tune. Doesn't seem too bad. Switching to the stock tune and it jumped to like 8.3 - 8.6 seconds. 

The car does need an upgraded intercooler really bad though. Thinking about the Audi S3 or Golf R unit. Not sure if they are the same.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Reallyslowrio said:


> Stock TT-RS clutch will fit. It's like $400 from Audi. The TT-RS makes 340tq and 360hp at the crank, which are K04 numbers on this motor.
> 
> I went through a huge process to get this custom made for my application, but if I were to do it again, I'd just pickup a stock disc and pressure plate from Audi.


Yeah I remember that...but you spent like ~$2k on that clutch, right?

As for the TT-RS OEM clutch, that's good to know! $400 for the disc & pressure plate?

Might have to look into that.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

quattro40v said:


> Thinking about the Audi S3 or Golf R unit. Not sure if they are the same.


The S3 intercooler used to be an upgrade and had aluminum end tanks, and that's what everyone was going for.
Then they switched to plastic end tanks (which were worse) and the aluminum ones became rare/more expensive.
Then the Golf R came out & that replaced the S3 one. So even though the end tanks are plastic on the (OEM) Golf R intercooler, it flows better than either version of the S3 intercooler did and is a good/cheap upgrade (if you find a nice used one).


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

snobrdrdan said:


> Yeah I remember that...but you spent like ~$2k on that clutch, right?
> 
> As for the TT-RS OEM clutch, that's good to know! $400 for the disc & pressure plate?
> 
> Might have to look into that.


We know that that For sure? TT-RS is 0A6, which in EU is the what is in the Manual's with AWD...

I know for a fact I don't have 0A6 in my tiguan.. Since I went through all that clutch crap a few years ago. Would be awesome to know the next clutch I get would cost me less $500!


----------



## RADsoc014 (Jan 14, 2003)

quattro40v said:


> Tested out the P3 gauge 0-60 thing. 6.8 seconds with the APR tune. Doesn't seem too bad. Switching to the stock tune and it jumped to like 8.3 - 8.6 seconds.
> 
> The car does need an upgraded intercooler really bad though. Thinking about the Audi S3 or Golf R unit. Not sure if they are the same.


i have a 14 SE w/appearance and only 2wd......i'm running 6.8s - 7.0s 0-60times on my P3 guage  only thing i have is a high flow panel filter


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

DT EXP said:


> We know that that For sure? TT-RS is 0A6, which in EU is the what is in the Manual's with AWD...
> 
> I know for a fact I don't have 0A6 in my tiguan.. Since I went through all that clutch crap a few years ago. Would be awesome to know the next clutch I get would cost me less $500!


Looks like we're in luck. This is from my 5n2 repair manual.









@Zleb_Mada


----------



## Reallyslowrio (Oct 1, 2012)

DT EXP said:


> We know that that For sure? TT-RS is 0A6, which in EU is the what is in the Manual's with AWD...
> 
> I know for a fact I don't have 0A6 in my tiguan.. Since I went through all that clutch crap a few years ago. Would be awesome to know the next clutch I get would cost me less $500!


My tiguan DOES have the 0A6...

Verified by INA Engineering based upon the stamps on the transmission. 

Amsoil Website

I realize that Amsoil isn't a VW site, but they are the only place that mentions the Tiguans having the 0A6, the 09's included. 

If you want, you could take a picture of the stamps on the transmission (near the battery tray) and text/email INA Engineering and ask what transmission you have. He (Issam) was very knowledgeable with the subject.

http://www.inaengineering.com/

**edit

I hate that we were the guinea pigs for this, but it seems that the clutch/pressure plate out of a TT-RS will work no problem, seeing as I'm running one. As far as the flywheel goes, I went single mass so i'm not sure how that would cross over.

also note, the TT-RS uses an unsprung clutch...and because of that, there is very little opportunity to slip the clutch. It takes some getting used to, but i've come to love it.

**edit2

On-Topic; I removed my rear wiper via the plug from UROtuning. The supplied O-ring didn't fit perfectly, but it does not leak regardless. Only broke 2 clips. :facepalm:

Before









After


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

Reallyslowrio said:


> My tiguan DOES have the 0A6...
> 
> Verified by INA Engineering based upon the stamps on the transmission.
> 
> ...


Personally I love to be proven wrong on this. I first ordered a kit from DxD labeled for Tiguan 0A6 and the fly didn't fit. Called up DxD and they told me it has never been test fitted onto a Tiguan. I sent them my whole clutch for them to make me one. End of Story I was poor-er but Happy.

maybe they included the wrong Fly I don't know. I just took it as bad joke from VW b/c at the time I couldn't find anything detailing the 2009's... 2010 where details pretty well as 0A6


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Reallyslowrio said:


> I hate that we were the guinea pigs for this, but it seems that the clutch/pressure plate out of a TT-RS will work no problem, seeing as I'm running one. As far as the flywheel goes, I went single mass so i'm not sure how that would cross over.
> 
> also note, the TT-RS uses an unsprung clutch...and because of that, there is very little opportunity to slip the clutch. It takes some getting used to, but i've come to love it.


Awesome news then. Thanks for confirming all this.

So the only unanswered question left is: will the stock flywheel work with the TT-RS clutch?



Rear wiper delete looks awesome, btw! :thumbup:


----------



## cjmoy (Aug 23, 2000)

The paintless dent guy came and turned this 










into this


----------



## kt3re (Mar 28, 2013)

:thumbup::thumbup:


cjmoy said:


> The paintless dent guy came and turned this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

DT EXP said:


> Personally I love to be proven wrong on this. I first ordered a kit from DxD labeled for Tiguan 0A6 and the fly didn't fit.


Probably sent you the wrong kit.
0A6 Gearbox comes in :
- Tiguan
- TTRS
- Q3
and then there is 0A5 but that is a whole other configuration.
If you need any help with a clutch kit don't hesitate to send over an email.


----------



## i.can (Nov 17, 2012)

cjmoy said:


> The paintless dent guy came and turned this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## A1an (Mar 22, 2007)

greggmischenko said:


> I did a parts search on vw.com and just looked at all the dealerships near me within a few hundred miles. I think it's Priority VW and they have them for $220 each plus $50 shipping, no tax.


So we ended up not going this route. The Dunlops had a 2010 manufacturer date so already well past any manufacturer warranty.


----------



## tardman91 (Sep 6, 2011)

Installed a Curtis hitch on the back so I can tow the boat I'll be getting in the near future. Now I just have to find an easy and economical way to get the trailer lights working. The $300+ factory box isn't even an option at that price.


----------



## vwutahman (Jun 30, 2006)

How heavy is the boat? The factory box is amazing at eliminating trailer sway

My boat is ~2800 lbs braked (Rated to 2200 in america, but ~4000 ROW), and I've towed it both ways with my tig. The box made a huge difference


----------



## tardman91 (Sep 6, 2011)

vwutahman said:


> How heavy is the boat? The factory box is amazing at eliminating trailer sway
> 
> My boat is ~2800 lbs braked (Rated to 2200 in america, but ~4000 ROW), and I've towed it both ways with my tig. The box made a huge difference


It's a little 14' center console so it probably barely pushes 2000. The nearly $400 price tag for the box really puts me off, regardless of the difference it makes. I live right near the water so I'd really never drive more than 5-10 miles to launch it. There's so many different 3rd party options out there for less than $100, I just want to hear from someone who's used one so I can be sure 100% that I get the right one that won't F with the electronics.


----------



## tigatola (May 26, 2010)

cjmoy said:


> The paintless dent guy came and turned this
> 
> into this


That's a good save :thumbup:.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Well as good as the Tig looked lowered on the (MK5) Koni coilovers....
_26" FTG in the front & 26.5" FTG in the rear, spun all the way down_







It rode like crap on the 235/45/18 Bridgestone 970's though.  Rode nice on the stock 16's though, but looked ugly.

So the Konis are off now.
New suspension & new tires en route


----------



## jnelson (Jan 18, 2013)

Trading in my 2010 Jetta towards a 2014 Tiguan SE 4Motion. Tiguan's at the dealer today being detailed for delivery tomorrow... can't wait!


----------



## tyintegra (Sep 14, 2010)

jnelson said:


> Trading in my 2010 Jetta towards a 2014 Tiguan SE 4Motion. Tiguan's at the dealer today being detailed for delivery tomorrow... can't wait!


Congratulations!


----------



## raef02 (Mar 29, 2013)

dgreenberg said:


> There you go sir!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How was the install? Did you have to take out the tires?
Would you be able to give what size of the nuts, bolts and washers you used?


----------



## raef02 (Mar 29, 2013)

Digipix said:


> Installed the projector fog, only takes 5 mins total! I have a S so they are not wired up yet, but I already have the harness and hope to have it wired up this weekend.


Can you give me the link on where you got the parts for the fog lights and how did you wire them?


----------



## dgreenberg (Feb 8, 2014)

raef02 said:


> How was the install? Did you have to take out the tires?
> Would you be able to give what size of the nuts, bolts and washers you used?


I did not take the wheels off. And I reused the 2 screws in each fender liner that held them in. 

Basically lined the flaps up where I wanted them, marked with some chalk where the existing screws holding the liners were, drilled holes in the flaps themselves. Removed the screws. Put the screws through the flaps and back into their original positions. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Installed a Energy Suspension poly (motor mount) insert....$18 shipped off ebay.

Tried the insert as it was, but I was getting some engine noise/vibrations resonating thru the cabin just at idle.
So I trimmed the front 2 "studs" off & it got rid of that noise/vibrations ("Modshack mod" on golfmk6.com), and it's still as effective. Just some MINOR vibrations in reverse, nothing in drive or idling...even with the A/C on. Waaaaay better shift feel though (especially the 1st to 2nd shift).


Cut the two front "studs" off with a razor blade:



And also installed a black washer bottle cap.

$13 SHIPPED from this guy:
http://vwvenison.com/


----------



## dgreenberg (Feb 8, 2014)

snobrdrdan said:


> Installed a Energy Suspension poly (motor mount) insert....$18 shipped off ebay.
> 
> Tried the insert as it was, but I was getting some engine noise/vibrations resonating thru the cabin just at idle.
> So I trimmed the front 2 "studs" off & it got rid of that noise/vibrations ("Modshack mod" on golfmk6.com), and it's still as effective. Just some MINOR vibrations in reverse, nothing in drive or idling...even with the A/C on. Waaaaay better shift feel though (especially the 1st to 2nd shift).
> ...


What intake is that? Looks nice and simple. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tyintegra (Sep 14, 2010)

Added a leather armrest cover to replace the black cloth one.


----------



## Yo_Delprad (Oct 26, 2007)

tyintegra said:


> Added a leather armrest cover to replace the black cloth one.


Where did you get this???


----------



## tyintegra (Sep 14, 2010)

Yo_Delprad said:


> Where did you get this???


It is just the cover of the arm rest. I got it from a company on ebay called topgaiters. They have them in all different color leather and stitching.
http://http://www.ebay.com/itm/BLACK-STITCH-FITS-VW-TIGUAN-2007-2013-ANTHRACITE-DARK-GREY-LEATHER-ARMREST-COVER-/231159595031?pt=UK_CarsParts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item35d22f8017


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

dgreenberg said:


> What intake is that? Looks nice and simple.


Yeah it is.

It's the Euro Sport intake:
http://www.eurosportacc.com/collect...r-cool-flo-race-air-intake-system-vw-mk6-2-0t

Probably one of the cheapest priced intakes on the market too. Fitment is 100% & you get to hear the turbo and DV noises too...I like it :thumbup:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

New tires arrived

New wheels ordered

Ordered up new suspension, again.
_(had to cancel the first order & order elsewhere )_


----------



## quattro40v (Apr 9, 2013)

snobrdrdan said:


> Yeah it is.
> 
> It's the Euro Sport intake:
> http://www.eurosportacc.com/collect...r-cool-flo-race-air-intake-system-vw-mk6-2-0t
> ...


How is the car running with the intake? I think I read you also had the APR one in the past. How do they compare? I am thinking about the APR setup.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

quattro40v said:


> How is the car running with the intake? I think I read you also had the APR one in the past. How do they compare? I am thinking about the APR setup.


I love it.

I have the APR tune with it (again)....couldn't be happier.
The rubber mount (that came with it) is a little flimsy, but I'm gonna stiffen that up.


I had the APR/Carbonio on my MK5, MK6, & my CC....it's nice, but pretty quiet. I don't know how some people think it's loud, because you don't hear the DV or turbo at all with the Carbonio.

Running the Carbonio on my MK5 the first winter....I regret that. In the spring time when I went to clean it, there was a salt line inside the box meaning that water had pooled up in there all winter (there's no drain hole). After that I never ran the Carbonio again in winter (took it off & ran the stock air box instead).
Not to mention, that the carbon fiber WILL fade after some use/heat cycles unfortunately.....meaning it doesn't stay pretty forever. It turns brown.

I won this EuroSport intake in a raffle....I'm not gonna lie, so that's the only reason I'm running it.
But for the price, I think it's worth it ($160)....which is A LOT less than a Carbonio & even cheaper than the popular Neuspeed P-Flo with similar construction.


----------



## patrickj (Jul 21, 2010)

*What I did this morning <eyeroll>*

I scuffed the plastic lip on the edge of the wheelwell of my R-line Tig while pulling out of the garage this morning. It was extra early and I wasn't properly caffeinated. I checked on the ECS Tuning website, but can't seem to find a replacement. Anybody know the part number or where I might find one? The scuff isn't bad, but it's going to annoy the hell out of me, so I'd like to replace it unless it's a $500 part.

Also, anyone put a Sunroof Wind Deflector on their Tig? ECS has the kit for ~$85

Thanks. 
















Sunroof Wind Deflector


----------



## cmark8 (Feb 26, 2010)

Got my sound system installed. Focal PS 165 2-way speakers up front, Focal Access 165 2-way speakers back, Focal P 25 DB 10" subwoofer, Focal FPP 4100 and FPP 1000 amplifiers, custom enclosed sub box, and got my OEM LED tail lights (Hella) installed.


----------



## tyintegra (Sep 14, 2010)

cmark8 said:


> Got my sound system installed. Focal PS 165 2-way speakers up front, Focal Access 165 2-way speakers back, Focal P 25 DB 10" subwoofer, Focal FPP 4100 and FPP 1000 amplifiers, custom enclosed sub box, and got my OEM LED tail lights (Hella) installed.


That install looks great!


----------



## grapes911 (Mar 29, 2014)

cmark8 said:


> Got my sound system installed. Focal PS 165 2-way speakers up front, Focal Access 165 2-way speakers back, Focal P 25 DB 10" subwoofer, Focal FPP 4100 and FPP 1000 amplifiers, custom enclosed sub box, and got my OEM LED tail lights (Hella) installed.


Can you take a picture of the amp location? I'm building a system and trying to get ideas. Thanks.


----------



## zerogravityGTI (Apr 26, 2008)

*Added Q5 roof rack on the tiggy*

My $20 Q5 roof rack custom and retrofitted


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

cmark8 said:


> Got my sound system installed. Focal PS 165 2-way speakers up front, Focal Access 165 2-way speakers back, Focal P 25 DB 10" subwoofer, Focal FPP 4100 and FPP 1000 amplifiers, custom enclosed sub box, and got my OEM LED tail lights (Hella) installed.


:thumbup:


----------



## dgreenberg (Feb 8, 2014)

zerogravityGTI said:


> My $20 Q5 roof rack custom and retrofitted


What is required to retrofit those? My mom has an SQ5 and she doesn't want the cross bars! Getting them free 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zerogravityGTI (Apr 26, 2008)

dgreenberg said:


> What is required to retrofit those? My mom has an SQ5 and she doesn't want the cross bars! Getting them free
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I followed and DIY 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...g-that-was-made-for-it-is-good-enough....hehe


----------



## Naresh (Feb 23, 2006)

cmark8 said:


> Got my sound system installed. Focal PS 165 2-way speakers up front, Focal Access 165 2-way speakers back, Focal P 25 DB 10" subwoofer, Focal FPP 4100 and FPP 1000 amplifiers, custom enclosed sub box, and got my OEM LED tail lights (Hella) installed.


Great work - how does it sound now and did you hook everything up to the OEM head unit using line out convertors?

Also can you post up pictures showing the custom box in more detail please?

I'm guessing you had the boot floor retrimmed in carpet after that cut out was made? I'm having something similar made but didn't plan on cutting the boot floor - was it recommended to do that?


----------



## Dirtygameboy (May 16, 2014)

It's been about a month but here goes.....traded in my beloved '07 GTI fahrenheit # 124 (sadly) for an '13 Tiguan S 4motion. Then dropped it off in S.C. To be shipped to South Korea to meet the fam.

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## cmark8 (Feb 26, 2010)

Naresh said:


> Great work - how does it sound now and did you hook everything up to the OEM head unit using line out convertors?
> 
> Also can you post up pictures showing the custom box in more detail please?
> 
> I'm guessing you had the boot floor retrimmed in carpet after that cut out was made? I'm having something similar made but didn't plan on cutting the boot floor - was it recommended to do that?


Everything sounds way better than stock. I did use RCA converters to hook it up with the OEM head unit. The custom sealed box (35 liters) was made out of MDF and the shop took the boot floor off (also took everything off underneath it) and made a new one with a hole for the subwoofer and retrimmed it.

I'm travelling to NYC next month and I'm definitely going to purchase a sound processor... thinking of a JBL MS-8 or Audison Bit Ten D.


----------



## Naresh (Feb 23, 2006)

cmark8 said:


> Everything sounds way better than stock. I did use RCA converters to hook it up with the OEM head unit. The custom sealed box (35 liters) was made out of MDF and the shop took the boot floor off (also took everything off underneath it) and made a new one with a hole for the subwoofer and retrimmed it.
> 
> I'm travelling to NYC next month and I'm definitely going to purchase a sound processor... thinking of a JBL MS-8 or Audison Bit Ten D.


Coolio. Can you post up pics showing the custom box in more details and also where you've housed the amp please?


----------



## cmark8 (Feb 26, 2010)

Naresh said:


> Coolio. Can you post up pics showing the custom box in more details and also where you've housed the amp please?


Sure... I installed one amp under each seat.










I also managed to install the twin intercooler in my car, but I had to make a new hose (driver's side) since the washer fluid reservoir was on the way.


----------



## Naresh (Feb 23, 2006)

Thanks for the pics. Can you tell me where you bought the rear armrest pad from? That's very useful.


----------



## cmark8 (Feb 26, 2010)

Naresh said:


> Thanks for the pics. Can you tell me where you bought the rear armrest pad from? That's very useful.


The rear armrest pad came with the car.


----------



## quattro40v (Apr 9, 2013)

Is the rear armrest pad easily removable? Seems like the leather could scratch easily if you have the cargo area loaded up with things.


----------



## cmark8 (Feb 26, 2010)

quattro40v said:


> Is the rear armrest pad easily removable? Seems like the leather could scratch easily if you have the cargo area loaded up with things.


To be honest, I've never removed the rear armrest pad, but I believe it shouldn't be that hard. The nappa leather doesn't really scratch that easily.


----------



## Digipix (Jun 6, 2006)

Raceland 3" catless Down pipe 


A little modding was needed to get it to fit but no rattles and it really rips with the apr tune. I still have the factory axel back, so it still sounds stock no diffrents is sound at all.

I also lowerd it just a but more and looks like I will be getting a notch soon


----------



## cjmoy (Aug 23, 2000)

cmark8 said:


> To be honest, I've never removed the rear armrest pad, but I believe it shouldn't be that hard. The nappa leather doesn't really scratch that easily.


I have the armrest pad in mine. It just pops into the rear cupholders and just pops out.


----------



## Naresh (Feb 23, 2006)

cmark8 said:


> Sure... I installed one amp under each seat.


Thanks for this picture mate. Can you also post up a closer picture of the boot cut out where you see the subwoofer through it and also the other side of the boot lid? I need to see how well the carpet has been finished so I can see if it's something I could do myself. I'm guessing the sub needs that cut out to perform better than if closed in. I have a box being made for me very similar to yours and using a shallow mount Phoenix Gold SL10 sub.


----------



## cmark8 (Feb 26, 2010)

I'll snap a picture once I get home since I'm out with my other car today. The sub definitely needs the cutout for optimal use.



Naresh said:


> Thanks for this picture mate. Can you also post up a closer picture of the boot cut out where you see the subwoofer through it and also the other side of the boot lid? I need to see how well the carpet has been finished so I can see if it's something I could do myself. I'm guessing the sub needs that cut out to perform better than if closed in. I have a box being made for me very similar to yours and using a shallow mount Phoenix Gold SL10 sub.


----------



## Naresh (Feb 23, 2006)

cmark8 said:


> I'll snap a picture once I get home since I'm out with my other car today. The sub definitely needs the cutout for optimal use.


Thanks, looking forward to the pics. I'm afraid to cut the floor unless it can be carpeted over neatly enough. Another idea was to fashion some kind of custom grill cover but your solution looks neat. The only issue I'd have is returning to standard once selling the car on.


----------



## cmark8 (Feb 26, 2010)

Naresh said:


> Thanks, looking forward to the pics. I'm afraid to cut the floor unless it can be carpeted over neatly enough. Another idea was to fashion some kind of custom grill cover but your solution looks neat. The only issue I'd have is returning to standard once selling the car on.


I kept the OEM floor and the shop made a new one out of wood and carpeted over perfectly without any flaws. When I sell the car, I can still put everything back together with the OEM parts I kept in storage.


----------



## Naresh (Feb 23, 2006)

cmark8 said:


> I kept the OEM floor and the shop made a new one out of wood and carpeted over perfectly without any flaws. When I sell the car, I can still put everything back together with the OEM parts I kept in storage.


Cool, and the handle in the new floor - was that from a salvage part? Just wondering what you used to keep the hinging action the same as OEM.


----------



## rabstg (Jun 4, 2002)

cmark8 said:


> I kept the OEM floor and the shop made a new one out of wood and carpeted over perfectly without any flaws. When I sell the car, I can still put everything back together with the OEM parts I kept in storage.


Now that is good work.. Good enough that I thought they cut the factory floor.. 

Excellent job.. And I bet it sounds nice too!


----------



## Digipix (Jun 6, 2006)

Led headlight reps


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

I was back on the Eibach Pro-Kit springs, but just wanted to try out the ST coilovers to see if I was missing anything since they're Tiguan specific.
Bought them from Amazon.
Install them & they sucked. Rode way worse than the Konis and didn't go as low. :thumbdown:
Returned them back to Amazon for a full refund. :thumbup:


On another note....finally got my wheels & tires.

I wanted a summer tire that was sticky & somewhat lightweight....enter the Conti DW...235/50/18....23.4lbs.
And for wheels I wanted something lightweight as well in 18". Not many affordable choices though. I went with the TSW Interlagos....18.3lbs.
18x8 ET 45

Each new wheel/tire combo = 42.8lbs.

Stock 16" steelie/tire = 44.1lbs.
Stock 18" New York wheel/tire = 55.6lbs.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

And just for fun....a sound clip of my Euro Sport intake:


----------



## VetCHeang (Aug 13, 2007)

snobrdrdan said:


> I was back on the Eibach Pro-Kit springs, but just wanted to try out the ST coilovers to see if I was missing anything since they're Tiguan specific.
> Bought them from Amazon.
> Install them & they sucked. Rode way worse than the Konis and didn't go as low. :thumbdown:
> Returned them back to Amazon for a full refund. :thumbup:


Go for the ISC coilovers, spring preload, dampening and camber adjustable, couple of us have them, you wont be disappointed.


----------



## ekyp (Nov 15, 2013)

Spent 7 hours today from start to finish and wired up a Reverse Camera for my 2010 Tiguan. Got a RCD510 that supports Reverse Camera and USB iPod control to replace my original Prem8


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)




----------



## danielescobarg (Jan 14, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

VetCHeang said:


> Go for the ISC coilovers, spring preload, dampening and camber adjustable, couple of us have them, you wont be disappointed.


I'm back on the Koni's and loving it


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Installed my ESE Tuning painted sidemarkers.
http://www.esetuning.com/ESE-Tuning...kers-for-VW-Tiguan-p/5n0945119a-120a-la7w.htm

Pulled the bulbs out too (with *no* errors/"bulb out").





I'm gonna have another new set for sale (in Reflex Silver). Bought them for my wife's Tig as well, but I'm not gonna put them on there since the car is taking a beating from these poor Michigan roads--front bumper is loaded with rock chips already :banghead:


----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> Installed my ESE Tuning painted sidemarkers.
> http://www.esetuning.com/ESE-Tuning...kers-for-VW-Tiguan-p/5n0945119a-120a-la7w.htm
> 
> Pulled the bulbs out too (with *no* errors/"bulb out").
> ...


Nice! What did you have to do when removing the bulbs for no issues?


----------



## echomatics (Oct 19, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> Installed my ESE Tuning painted sidemarkers.
> http://www.esetuning.com/ESE-Tuning...kers-for-VW-Tiguan-p/5n0945119a-120a-la7w.htm
> 
> Pulled the bulbs out too (with *no* errors/"bulb out").
> ...


Very slick! Good find thanks for sharing. Any tips on removing this and the bulb?


----------



## SAITCHO (Jun 29, 2009)

I might soud against the flow here but personally removing safety features on a car isnt such a great idea. I can also throw these into the same basket:rear wiper delete and disabling DRL.


----------



## quattro40v (Apr 9, 2013)

Looks good Dan. Good to know about the no error.


----------



## Digipix (Jun 6, 2006)

Thanks snobrdrdan now I have to spend more money:facepalm::laugh:


----------



## Digipix (Jun 6, 2006)

Took off the ugly black tag frame and got this from a Saab at my buddy's shop.


----------



## quattro40v (Apr 9, 2013)

^Nice. I just trimmed the stock black one with a cut-off wheel. It does look much better.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Java^Tiggy said:


> Nice! What did you have to do when removing the bulbs for no issues?





echomatics said:


> Very slick! Good find thanks for sharing. Any tips on removing this and the bulb?


I should add that the ESE Tuning painted markers are OEM/VW markers that they use too. :thumbup:

*INSTALL:*
Turn the wheel all the way to left or right (depending on which side you're working on)
There is a small flap inside the fender liner...remove the Torx screw that holds it down.
Reach behind the marker.
Pull the light harness off the marker (it just slides onto the back...no clips or anything).
Remove the stock bulb
There are 2 tabs on the marker....just press down on the top tab & up on the bottom tab (squeezing motion) & then push out from behind & it's out.

Slide the light harness onto the back of the new marker (there are lines to line up on the marker & harness).
Slide/snap the new marker in -- *You may have to press up/down respectively on the tabs on the back of the marker to get it to fully "lock" back into the tab/place though.*
Screw down the flap & you're done.

Should take 5-10 minutes.

On the MK5, you could pull the marker bulbs & no issues (like on the Tig).
On the MK6 though, you couldn't....it'd give a "bulb our error" instead.

So on the Tig, you can pull the bulb and no issues....no coding or anything....literally just pull it out.



Digipix said:


> Thanks snobrdrdan now I have to spend more money:facepalm::laugh:


I have another pair in Reflex Silver 

PM sent


----------



## quattro40v (Apr 9, 2013)

A couple small things. deautokey LED puddle lights and a trunk sill plate.


----------



## Digipix (Jun 6, 2006)

Nice puddle lights I have been looking into them also all I have found are the ones for the CC are they the same thing?


----------



## quattro40v (Apr 9, 2013)

Digipix said:


> Nice puddle lights I have been looking into them also all I have found are the ones for the CC are they the same thing?


Yeap, as far as I understand, they are the same as the CC.


----------



## tiguancutie (Sep 13, 2012)

Color matched my engine/battery cover and deleted my rear wiper. (the trunk hatch panel is NOT my friend today)


----------



## eurothusiast (Mar 24, 2012)

quattro40v said:


> A couple small things. deautokey LED puddle lights and a trunk sill plate.


Love the plate. Where did you get it from?


----------



## eurothusiast (Mar 24, 2012)

*Some LED’s installed, and license plate frame*

I did the complete interior with LED’s from deautokey, also installed the puddles. Installed Carbon fiber type R plate Frame. That took some minor modification. Will post follow up pics later.


----------



## quattro40v (Apr 9, 2013)

eurothusiast said:


> Love the plate. Where did you get it from?


eBay.de


----------



## originoL (May 27, 2014)

*Just joined the community!*

Hello everybody! Just joined the forum and cant wait to share with you. Haven't done much to the tiggy so far just some 20x9 TSW Sochi Forged +35 offset with some 255/35r20 nitto motivos. Also just claybared and wax! Next item on the list, lower the bad boy.


----------



## Digipix (Jun 6, 2006)

I was going to attempt this but it's not going to work with out a lot of modding. 





But I think it can be done.


----------



## energie23 (Mar 13, 2003)

^ That would be awesome!


----------



## eurothusiast (Mar 24, 2012)

*Here are the pics.*














eurothusiast said:


> I did the complete interior with LED’s from deautokey, also installed the puddles. Installed Carbon fiber type R plate Frame. That took some minor modification. Will post follow up pics later.


----------



## eurothusiast (Mar 24, 2012)

*Sorry Messed up. alright got it.*



eurothusiast said:


>










[/url]IMG_0427 by koperniak79, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]IMG_0428 by koperniak79, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]IMG_0449 by koperniak79, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## originoL (May 27, 2014)

quattro40v said:


> A couple small things. deautokey LED puddle lights and a trunk sill plate.




looks good! how was the install? plug and play? or did you have to do some modding?


----------



## 1pt8Tony (Apr 23, 2007)

Lowered the wifes tiguan. Needless to say she couldnt be happier with the outcome and i cant lie, im a little obsessed myself! 
Up next: the downpipe amd K04 go in. 👍


----------



## Digipix (Jun 6, 2006)

Looks good tony how many threads are left and what is your FTG? Looks like your in the axel hitting club to:wave:


----------



## 1pt8Tony (Apr 23, 2007)

Digipix said:


> Looks good tony how many threads are left and what is your FTG? Looks like your in the axel hitting club to:wave:


they are SoloWerks and i have about 8 threads left in the rear and roughly 4 in the front (keeping the helper springs in). i havent measured the ftg yet =/ but it doesnt rub, no axel hitting or noise or anything. the ride almost makes me feel like im in my MK4 lmao


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1pt8Tony (Apr 23, 2007)

Digipix said:


> Looks good tony how many threads are left and what is your FTG? Looks like your in the axel hitting club to:wave:


ohh and digipix, i was under the car whenwe were doing the coilover install amd i figured id take a look at the downpipe situation (which i PMed you about a little bit ago). I pulled out the DP from the trunk (which came from a golf R) and it appears to line up directly. even the hangers. so once i have enough $$$ i will be taking it to thw shop to have the DP installed and K04 installed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Digipix (Jun 6, 2006)

We'll just wait for it I only hit when the car flex over driveways and what not. Not a dally hit but they do kiss. I think you should be good to go with the down pipe, my guy just didn't take his time and try to get the hangers to fit. Looking back we could have made it work but didn't.


----------



## jonlee16 (Aug 19, 2013)

*Forced to sell it : ( BUT... Wheels & Tires for sale: 19x8 S4 w/ Continental Extreme DWS*



http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...tal-Extreme-Contact-Virtually-new-Fits-Tiguan

$1,500 OBO - Local Pickup Preferred (Denver area)


----------



## cjmoy (Aug 23, 2000)

Installed the VW door moldings to avoid future door dings.


----------



## quattro40v (Apr 9, 2013)

Finally made itself useful.


----------



## VetCHeang (Aug 13, 2007)

Rearview cam installed


----------



## slavextoxwages (Jul 10, 2003)

VetCHeang said:


> Rearview cam installed




where did you get that sticker? went to the site and i can't find it..


----------



## jonlee16 (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## VetCHeang (Aug 13, 2007)

slavextoxwages said:


> where did you get that sticker? went to the site and i can't find it..


At the shop


----------



## cjmoy (Aug 23, 2000)

quattro40v said:


> Finally made itself useful.


That just fit. :thumbup:


----------



## danielescobarg (Jan 14, 2009)

Tried Eibach sportline for MK6 gti. The ones with the most drop.... Not sure i like the outcome.... I had to remove the spacers due to rubbing in the back.... Ride is actually better after installing Seat cupra struts. 











Will give some days to see if it sinks in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alludc (Mar 10, 2013)

danielescobarg said:


> Tried Eibach sportline for MK6 gti. The ones with the most drop.... Not sure i like the outcome.... I had to remove the spacers due to rubbing in the back.... Ride is actually better after installing Seat cupra struts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




looks good, what dont you like?
Rides better than Stock you say?


----------



## a1junkie (Apr 26, 2000)

...brought my new toy home from the Mitsu dealership:


----------



## quattro40v (Apr 9, 2013)

cjmoy said:


> That just fit. :thumbup:


Haha, yeah. There was maybe half an inch gap on each side. :beer:


----------



## vwhipster (Apr 20, 2012)

1pt8Tony said:


> *they are SoloWerks and i have about 8 threads left in the rear and roughly 4 in the front *(keeping the helper springs in). i havent measured the ftg yet =/ but it doesnt rub, no axel hitting or noise or anything. the ride almost makes me feel like im in my MK4 lmao


whaaat lol how are you that low, i have the same coilovers and im all the way down and not even close to tucking tire


----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

I am selling a boost pipe kit if anyone is interested, check out the details here:  http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?t=6983619 

Just lowered the price too!

The Tig using Tapatalk


----------



## m.u.n.d.o. (Apr 10, 2010)

Today I bought the Tiguan


----------



## rabstg (Jun 4, 2002)

*Tinted the front windows*











Had the front windows tinted on the wife's Tig...


----------



## TercioUK (Nov 7, 2008)

*2009 slammed TIGGY*

That's my wife Tiggy

2009 2.0 TFSI Tiptronic
Racelands Ultimo
20x9 et35 Rotiform SNA custom painted in bronze
6000k digital HIDs
3M metallic mate blue wrap
3M ocean blue tint
Oracal smoked tint on the lights
Chassis notch done

Kenwood DVD/GPS
JL 4 channels amp
DB Drive 2 channels amp
Infinity 2 way comp frnt and rear doors
12" Kicker CVR Sub woofer 
Kenwood rear view camera
rear parking sensors

She use the car daily and at the condo that we live there is plenty of speedbumps so this is the lowest I can go without getting stuck.


----------



## Digipix (Jun 6, 2006)

TercioUK said:


> That's my wife Tiggy
> 
> 2009 2.0 TFSI Tiptronic
> Racelands Ultimo
> ...


Looks nice what size tire are you running and how many threads are left on your coilover? I will be running the same set up but with a different wheel


----------



## TercioUK (Nov 7, 2008)

Digipix said:


> Looks nice what size tire are you running and how many threads are left on your coilover? I will be running the same set up but with a different wheel


225/30/20

There is no tread left, is the way down, but you can take the adjusters from the back and going to give you about 4/5cm and the front struts you will need to buy a small coil, I've called raceland when I bought my coilies to ask them to supply me with the double springs (coil and helper) like they do on GTi MK4 but they said that is not possible, stupid but, anyway withou helper and small coil u will be able to go very low


----------



## Digipix (Jun 6, 2006)

Thanks:thumbup:


----------



## pinoygti (Mar 21, 2011)

Install my cross bar and 5k hid bulb.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Did this all last week.....FINALLY put my new wheels on.

You can see the painted side markers better too.


TSW Interlagos (18lbs/each)
18x8 ET45
Conti DW 235/50/18 tires

Lowered on Koni coilovers (3.5" drop)....still have another 3/4" - 1" to go lower if I wanted though, but it's perfect for DD height the way it is IMO.

Before:



After:




Cleaned the engine bay:


Polished the exhaust:


Trimmed the sides off the OEM rear license plate blacket:


End result:


----------



## quattro40v (Apr 9, 2013)

Very nice, Dan!


----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> Did this all last week.....FINALLY put my new wheels on.
> 
> You can see the painted side markers better too.
> 
> ...


Looks fantastic indeed! What do you use for polishing the exhaust?

The Tig using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Java^Tiggy said:


> Looks fantastic indeed! What do you use for polishing the exhaust?


Thanks guys!

Well this is what it looked like after winter mind you:










When I cleaned it a couple months ago I just used some Never Dull, but it really didn't get the big spots of rust off. So then I used some WD-40 and a green Scotch Brite pad.
It cleaned it up pretty good, but left it kind of dull.
Then I bought some Mother's metal polish and worked it by hand and it turned out just "okay."

But when I cleaned it last week, I used a Mother's "Power Cone" and the polish to bring the shine back. It doesn't have a mirror shine (like when new), but it looks better.


----------



## 1pt8Tony (Apr 23, 2007)

vwhipster said:


> whaaat lol how are you that low, i have the same coilovers and im all the way down and not even close to tucking tire


haha sorry but i tell no lies! have yours settled in yet? Did you do the install yourself? Me and a buddy did mine and We still have the helper springs in the front* and didnt cut or trim the bump stops. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rabstg (Jun 4, 2002)

Installed an amp and 8" sub in the wife's Tig.. Works like a charm but I will play with positioning of the sub.. I don't thing my wife will go for the armrest being down..



https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/...6025324174762407394&oid=102799278299264325476

https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/...6025324173490421954&oid=102799278299264325476

https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/...6025324171315682210&oid=102799278299264325476

https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/...6025324171421453154&oid=102799278299264325476

https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/...6025324174659328066&oid=102799278299264325476

https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/...6025324174014162354&oid=102799278299264325476


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

1pt8Tony said:


> We still have the helper springs in the rear


There are no helper springs in the rear


----------



## 1pt8Tony (Apr 23, 2007)

snobrdrdan said:


> There are no helper springs in the rear


sorry meant front. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reallyslowrio (Oct 1, 2012)

Ordered wheels, tires, and coilovers. She will have a whole new look by this weekend hopefully


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

I was lucky enough to have a Golf R intercooler given to me 

Might try and install this weekend


----------



## Reallyslowrio (Oct 1, 2012)

Reallyslowrio said:


> Ordered wheels, tires, and coilovers. She will have a whole new look by this weekend hopefully


Before:











After:


----------



## energie23 (Mar 13, 2003)

^ looks good!:thumbup:


----------



## dgreenberg (Feb 8, 2014)

Reallyslowrio said:


> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What kind of coilovers did you go with?? Looks good!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Reallyslowrio said:


>


Looks good! :thumbup:

Almost like a twin to mine.
_Should've bought the painted side markers I was selling (just sold them)_ 


Which coils?
And specs on the wheels/tires?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Installed the Golf R intercooler over the weekend.
_It's thicker, heavier, and has more bars than the stock one._





Was waaaay easier than I thought it'd be.
I'll try and put a DIY together


----------



## vwhipster (Apr 20, 2012)

1pt8Tony said:


> haha sorry but i tell no lies! have yours settled in yet? Did you do the install yourself? Me and a buddy did mine and We still have the helper springs in the front* and didnt cut or trim the bump stops.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yeah they have been in for over 4 months so they definitely settled, and i did install them myself so im not sure why it isnt as low haha


----------



## Digipix (Jun 6, 2006)

Add other silver s manual to the page


----------



## Monchi1999 (Jun 25, 2014)

vrsantana said:


> Just got my 2010 Wolfsburg Tig today. Excited about it, but can't figure out why bluetooth audio not working.
> <a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8622750525/" title="IMG_1505 by v r s a n t a n a, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8110/8622750525_90dda65f88.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="IMG_1505"></a>


I'm having the same issue with my Wolfsburg. Let me know if you figure it out my dealership doesn't know.


----------



## Monchi1999 (Jun 25, 2014)

For my buddies R32 hope to back on my tiguan this weekend.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Starting the procees of putting my Tiguan back to stovk next week. So far my R-Line steering wheel and RNS-510 are sold. If anyone is interested in something from my car let me know in a PM.


----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

johnnyR32 said:


> Starting the procees of putting my Tiguan back to stovk next week. So far my R-Line steering wheel and RNS-510 are sold. If anyone is interested in something from my car let me know in a PM.


Will you be removing the entire "Black" RLine headliner, pillars and associated bits and pieces?


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Java^Tiggy said:


> Will you be removing the entire "Black" RLine headliner, pillars and associated bits and pieces?


Yes that will all be coming out and sold as a complete package.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

snobrdrdan said:


> Installed the Golf R intercooler over the weekend.
> _It's thicker, heavier, and has more bars than the stock one._
> Was waaaay easier than I thought it'd be.
> I'll try and put a DIY together


I had one of these sitting around for my Tig to compliment the KO4 but never got around to installing it.


----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

johnnyR32 said:


> Yes that will all be coming out and sold as a complete package.


PM'd


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Java^Tiggy said:


> PM'd


Replied


----------



## MKVI CSG (Oct 27, 2009)

dgreenberg said:


> Yes just the universal ones. Utilized 2 screws inside each fender that appear to hold in the liners. I feel they compliment the car nicely!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those 2 screws holding the r/a mud flap good? I've been wanting to order some, but afraid those 2 won't hold it up after awhile. :/ thinking about getting the universal basic plus size for now. Maybe after awhile get the UR. Wish they had a specific kit for Tiguans. 


Sent from my iPhone 5S using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

johnnyR32 said:


> Starting the procees of putting my Tiguan back to stovk next week. So far my R-Line steering wheel and RNS-510 are sold. If anyone is interested in something from my car let me know in a PM.


I'll bite
PM sent

MK7 replacing it btw?


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

snobrdrdan said:


> I'll bite
> PM sent
> 
> MK7 replacing it btw?


Replied and yes. GTI Autobahn is on the way to replace it. Keeping my Golf R and selling my MK4 R and 337. 4 cars is too much haha.


----------



## Yo_Delprad (Oct 26, 2007)

Trading ours in, in a few months for a Toureg. need more room.


----------



## cjmoy (Aug 23, 2000)

johnnyR32 said:


> Replied and yes. GTI Autobahn is on the way to replace it. Keeping my Golf R and selling my MK4 R and 337. 4 cars is too much haha.


Nice.:thumbup: I'm really liking the new Mk7 GTIs.


----------



## ND40oz (Jul 25, 2004)

Yo_Delprad said:


> Trading ours in, in a few months for a Toureg. need more room.


What made you go that route instead of a Q5/SQ5/Q7?


----------



## TIGSEL (Dec 22, 2011)

ND40oz said:


> What made you go that route instead of a Q5/SQ5/Q7?


I'd say Q5 is not much bigger than Tiguan, Q7 is outdated (old platform) and will be replaced next year, Touareg is an excellent choice. I own one too


----------



## ND40oz (Jul 25, 2004)

TIGSEL said:


> I'd say Q5 is not much bigger than Tiguan, Q7 is outdated (old platform) and will be replaced next year, Touareg is an excellent choice. I own one too


Hmmm, I'm cross shopping the SQ5 and the Q7 right now as a replacement for my X5 and the SQ5 has almost as much rear cargo room as my X5, it's huge compared to the Tiguan. I looked at the Touareg but the only one that interests me is the Hybrid and the lack of options available for it are terrible. Why they don't offer the R-Line trim with it is beyond me. Plus, for the price of the Hybrid, I can get a Q7 Prestige S Line Plus. The only reason I'm leaning toward the Q7 is for the 3rd row, just trying to decide if it's worth waiting for the MLB chassis and subsequent price increase.


----------



## Yo_Delprad (Oct 26, 2007)

ND40oz said:


> What made you go that route instead of a Q5/SQ5/Q7?


We want more room and the TDi Sport. We are also entertaining the possibility of a sport wagon not sure yet we have time. We wanna get through one more winter with this.


What ever we get it's going to be a TDi


----------



## gearheadzTV (Sep 15, 2009)

Washed and vacuumed her today, last time was first week of January iirc.
Attempted to instal the new color matched markers after the wash but got rained on! :banghead:


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

Never a fun time:


----------



## lowburb (May 14, 2005)

Finally installed my SoloWerks coilovers. Pictures to come...


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

The MK3 was down and out, so the Tig got the show duty this weekend at WaterWerks:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

98DUB said:


> The MK3 was down and out, so the Tig got the show duty this weekend at WaterWerks:


:heart:


----------



## Yo_Delprad (Oct 26, 2007)

Anyone know what the stock spark plug gap is for a 12 tiguan? I'm seeing .032 to .028


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Yo_Delprad said:


> Anyone know what the stock spark plug gap is for a 12 tiguan? I'm seeing .032 to .028


.032


----------



## cjmoy (Aug 23, 2000)

Got my new Neuspeed 18" RSe52 wheels mounted and installed today.


----------



## eurothusiast (Mar 24, 2012)

*Detail and new wheels*

Hand washed, clay bared, and waxed Tiggy yesterday. Also put on new wheels from VMR

IMG_0459 by koperniak79, on Flickr

IMG_0453 by koperniak79, on Flickr

Carbon Fiber R frame. (This was on my S4 and had an Audi logo on it so I took the insert off of the R frame. I turned out perfect) 

IMG_0457 by koperniak79, on Flickr


----------



## sbcncsu (Nov 14, 2003)

*Removed the underbody cladding to get all of the sand and dirt out*

I bought my 2012 Tiguan S 4Motion used about 2 months ago. While changing the oil the first time, I noticed a lot of sand and dirt on top of the cross-member. I cleaned all of that out with compressed air and a vacuum cleaner. 


Today, I removed both of the under-body cladding pieces that cover the floor pans on either side. They are held in by 8, 10mm plastic nuts. Once I got the cladding pieces out, they were covered in dirt and sand from the previous owner's off-road excursions. While the Tiguan was up in the air, I pressure washed the underside to remove residual mud and dirt. I recommend you remove the cladding and check for souvenirs from your last trip off-road.

I wish I had taken pictures of the process and the massive amounts of sand and dirt that I found, it was unbelievable. 

After that I thoroughly vacuumed the interior. A good day with the Tiguan.


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Washed/clayed/waxed, Cut down the license plate bracket, and removed the Tiguan/2.0T/4motion emblem and added the Abt one.


----------



## kabory (Jul 7, 2014)

*Added some German Badging*


----------



## Naresh (Feb 23, 2006)

98DUB said:


> Washed/clayed/waxed, Cut down the license plate bracket, and removed the Tiguan/2.0T/4motion emblem and added the Abt one.


Looks sweet - do you have any other views of the car you can post up please?


----------



## kabory (Jul 7, 2014)

*more badging*


----------



## kabory (Jul 7, 2014)

*1 day old*


----------



## cjmoy (Aug 23, 2000)

kabory said:


>


Nice, love the R-line. :thumbup:


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Naresh said:


> Looks sweet - do you have any other views of the car you can post up please?


Theres one about 10 posts up :thumb up:

But here's another:


----------



## Naresh (Feb 23, 2006)

Looks great, I love the ABT bodykit but so damn expensive. I would change one thing on your car and that is fit spacers to push those wheels out - they look lost under the extended wheel arches.


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Naresh said:


> Looks great, I love the ABT bodykit but so damn expensive. I would change one thing on your car and that is fit spacers to push those wheels out - they look lost under the extended wheel arches.


I agree but the problem is, is those arches gain you no extra room. They just stick on to the existing fenders. So as is, I already rub in the rear over large bumps or fully loaded up with people. Its minimal but its there. Since this is the wife's daily, it will stay as is. If it were my car, I would make the flares more functional. :beer:


----------



## gstrouse (Oct 13, 2000)

*Updated RNS-510 firmware in my 2012 SEL*

I finally got around to updating the firmware on my RNS-510 in my 2012 SEL. Glad I did. It made a noticeable difference. The first thing I noticed was the touch screen sensitivity was MUCH better. Also the delay for the back up camera coming on was reduced. Overall speed of the unit is better. Is it as good as it could be? No, but a noticeable improvement over what it came with. The version now loaded is 4366. This as far as I know, is the latest for the version of the unit I have in my Tig.


----------



## kabory (Jul 7, 2014)

*Got some more candy in the mail today, lol*


----------



## Yo_Delprad (Oct 26, 2007)

Anyone have suggestions for an upgraded strut bearing?


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Every time I came out to my Tig in the morning the sunroof privacy shade would close itself overnight. Upon investigation we found that you can deactivate this. It was closing because of the rain sensor being activated. But you can have the rain sensors activate to close the windshield and *NOT* close the privacy shade. Best of both worlds to me, as I never really ever want to close the privacy shade. i enjoy the pano too much :beer:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

98DUB said:


> Every time I came out to my Tig in the morning the sunroof privacy shade would close itself overnight. Upon investigation we found that you can deactivate this. It was closing because of the rain sensor being activated. But you can have the rain sensors activate to close the windshield and *NOT* close the privacy shade. Best of both worlds to me, as I never really ever want to close the privacy shade. i enjoy the pano too much :beer:


Mine is always closed. Can't stand it open.


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

johnnyR32 said:


> Mine is always closed. Can't stand it open.


you're crazy bro :screwy:

:laugh:


----------



## Digipix (Jun 6, 2006)

Glass rear wiper delete better pictures tomorrow after I clean it up


----------



## PsychoChild (Jan 19, 2008)

traded in my mk6 gti for a 2014 Tiguan SE w/ Appearance Package & 4motion


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Yo_Delprad said:


> Anyone have suggestions for an upgraded strut bearing?


OEM 

They work perfectly fine with springs/coilovers....no issues on all the 70+ installs I've ever done


What kind of problems are you having though?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Installed a H&R 24mm solid rear sway bar

_*FYI: It's not listed on H&R's site, but the MK5/MK6 sway bars will/do fit the FWD Tiguans*_


Before...little wimpy 21mm hollow sway bar hiding up there:



Comparison:




After:


----------



## cjmoy (Aug 23, 2000)

I installed new mirrors. 

They are power-folding with the puddle lights, mirror tilt on reverse and euro blind spot mirror glass. 

I also installed Skoda Yeti matte aluminum-look mirror caps.

I'll do a quick DIY for anyone looking to add the power-folding mirrors to their Tiguan.


----------



## cjmoy (Aug 23, 2000)

snobrdrdan said:


> Installed a H&R 24mm solid rear sway bar
> 
> _*FYI: It's not listed on H&R's site, but the MK5/MK6 sway bars will/do fit the FWD Tiguans*_


Nice work Dan.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Digipix (Jun 6, 2006)

cjmoy said:


> I installed new mirrors.
> 
> They are power-folding with the puddle lights, mirror tilt on reverse and euro blind spot mirror glass.
> 
> ...


I would like all the info!!! Has anyone found a way to get them to fold with starting and stoping?


----------



## cjmoy (Aug 23, 2000)

Digipix said:


> I would like all the info!!! Has anyone found a way to get them to fold with starting and stoping?


I've been looking for info on being able to fold them with the remote locking, but haven't come up with any real answers.

Someone in Korea has a video on Youtube of a Tiguan with the mirrors folding by remote, but no info. I found someone saying that Seat Leon door controllers had this function, but I don't know if they would work in the newer Tiguans and you would have to source them from Europe.


----------



## Yo_Delprad (Oct 26, 2007)

snobrdrdan said:


> OEM
> 
> They work perfectly fine with springs/coilovers....no issues on all the 70+ installs I've ever done
> 
> ...


I had lowering springs on took them off last august before my daughter was born and ever since then EVERY bump I hit i get clunking and popcorn sounding noises. EVERYTHING is tight I've been in there 3 times making sure.


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

cjmoy said:


> I'll do a quick DIY for anyone looking to add the power-folding mirrors to their Tiguan.


That is sexy, I never would have thought about adding those..


----------



## VetCHeang (Aug 13, 2007)

Give it some love


----------



## ChuckL (Jul 13, 2014)

Hi all,

New owner of a 2014 R-Line Tig. 2 days!

First small move, idid not like all the badging on the right of the car (2.0 TSI, 4 motion) so I replaced with an R-Line badge.

Looks much more cleaner and sporty I think.

I do not intend to put anymore badge, might even remove the "TIGUAN" but still not sure, what do you think?


























Love to read all your mods. Not into much tuning but like to take care of my cars and few small changes can make them nicer than stock!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cjmoy (Aug 23, 2000)

ChuckL said:


> Hi all,
> 
> New owner of a 2014 R-Line Tig. 2 days!
> 
> ...


Congrats!

I like the Rline badging with the Tiguan badge. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## cjmoy (Aug 23, 2000)

DT EXP said:


> That is sexy, I never would have thought about adding those..


Thanks, getting the tilt on reverse function and puddle lights with the power fold are nice bonuses.


----------



## mike314 (Dec 5, 2013)

Installed a set of HELLA euro headlights and a ABT grill for 2011. Ill try to get some pictures up when I can. Also pulled the baffle out of the airbox.


----------



## arizona_d (Jul 12, 2014)

*I blacked out the grill and rear badges...*

[URL="







[/URL]


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Yo_Delprad said:


> I had lowering springs on took them off last august before my daughter was born and ever since then EVERY bump I hit i get clunking and popcorn sounding noises. EVERYTHING is tight I've been in there 3 times making sure.


The bearings wouldn't make "clunking noises"....the bearings would make noise when turning the wheel (since they're the pivot/rotating point). But it would've been a good idea to change them out whenever you changed the suspension.

Do you have the strut mounts installed correctly?
There are arrows on the top of them & they have to point towards the front & back of the vehicle (meaning: the arrows should be closer to the engine bay)









Could be the strut mounts too (they will wear eventually)...how many miles are on yours?

And double check the swaybar endlinks that they are tight!
You're using a M6 (triple square bit) and a 18mm wrench to tighten them down, correct?
Because if you're just using a 18mm socket, it could just be spinning. You need to hold the swaybar link "stud" in place with the M6 bit and then tighten the nut with a 18mm wrench


----------



## Yo_Delprad (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm taking it to my buddy's shop Friday for a through inspection before I head to Maine for a week. I think it's something at the to of the strut whether it be the strut mount or bearings.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Yo_Delprad said:


> I'm taking it to my buddy's shop Friday for a through inspection before I head to Maine for a week. I think it's something at the to of the strut whether it be the strut mount or bearings.


If the mount isn't aligned properly (like in the pic above), you'll get noises

Could be the strut rod nut isn't tight as well, or the strut mount bolts are loose too

Good luck!


----------



## kabory (Jul 7, 2014)

*looks good*



ChuckL said:


> Hi all,
> 
> New owner of a 2014 R-Line Tig. 2 days!
> 
> ...


I ordered the same badge, still waiting on its arrival. I moved the 4 motion and german flag to the Tiguan side


----------



## thepenguin12 (Aug 19, 2010)

I installed a shorter antennae last night. The whip look just wasn't cutting it.

Before...









The Antennae









After...


----------



## ElSupremo (Mar 22, 2012)

cjmoy said:


> I've been looking for info on being able to fold them with the remote locking, but haven't come up with any real answers.
> 
> Someone in Korea has a video on Youtube of a Tiguan with the mirrors folding by remote, but no info. I found someone saying that Seat Leon door controllers had this function, but I don't know if they would work in the newer Tiguans and you would have to source them from Europe.


I researched that Korean video, no luck in finding anything. Being an old hardware hacker, I purchased an aftermarket mirror switch (similar to *THIS ONE*) and the ElsaWin package (for schematics) just to see what kind of signals are sent to the controller when the fold position is engaged. The good news is that it's pretty simple, just one wire from the switch involved (the other functions use combinations of signals to command the mirrors). 

I came up with an add-in design that would probably work but haven't installed it yet (my forte is electrical, I'm not real comfortable in removing trim, etc. to get to the inner workings of the door). The two issues I remember (been about 6 months since I looked at the paperwork) is that (1) there's no dedicated (switched or otherwise) source of 12 Vdc going into the door that I could discern from the schematics (harder to tell if there's one from the controller w/o opening things up and measuring), and (2) you have to put in a safety circuit so that the mirrors don't fold in when the car is in motion, obviously a sub-optimal situation.

The 12V issue could be solved by running an extra wire into the door, but since my car is still in warranty I'm hesitant to start cutting things open (like rubber boots). The latter I "solved" (untested) is by using a "tilt sensor" that would activate by the jostling of motion and prevent the fold command from being sent. I'm open to better ideas on that one if someone has a brain-phart. A more elegant way would be to run two wires into the door (switched and unswitched 12 Vdc) and disable the fold command whenever the switched 12V line was energized. Turn the car off, mirrors fold in...simple.

So many projects, so little time...


----------



## Yo_Delprad (Oct 26, 2007)

snobrdrdan said:


> If the mount isn't aligned properly (like in the pic above), you'll get noises
> 
> Could be the strut rod nut isn't tight as well, or the strut mount bolts are loose too
> 
> Good luck!


Arrows are pointing front rear. I wish i had access to a lift. Turns out my buddy just quit his job and now no more lift ****


----------



## VWTiger210 (Jul 13, 2014)

*VW Tiguan owner..845 miles later*

Since new I have done the following:

PIAA Xtreme White Headlight and fog light bulbs
PIAA Xtreme White rear license plate bulbs
Superbrightleds.com LED interior bulbs
XPEL Clear paint protection film full front and mirror coverage, top of rear bumper, door handle cups, door edges, and door sills.
Weathertech side window deflectors
K&N stock panel filter

Debating whether to shave off the rear emblems.


----------



## originoL (May 27, 2014)

*Lowered the twiggy!*

Before: stock springs









After: H&R Lower springs


----------



## zerogravityGTI (Apr 26, 2008)

originoL said:


> Before: stock springs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Darn after pic don't work


----------



## Andfx8 (Jul 15, 2014)

*Andfx8*

Installed the base carrier bars and side wind deflectors.




I'm looking to add a mild Lamin-x tail light tint and possibly plasti-dip the wheels this weekend. Pics to follow.


----------



## kabory (Jul 7, 2014)

*Badges for my other Tiguan*


----------



## dgreenberg (Feb 8, 2014)

Installed a highflow panel air filter! Non oiled and reusable with just a wash. Got it on amazon for $35.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quattro40v (Apr 9, 2013)

De-badged.


----------



## originoL (May 27, 2014)

zerogravityGTI said:


> Darn after pic don't work


should work now. if not right click and open in new page. if not pm i will forward.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

originoL said:


> should work now. if not right click and open in new page. if not pm i will forward.


How's the ride, and what size wheels/tires btw?


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

put the stock headliner and nav back in the car yesterday. stock suspension goes on today. almost time to say goodbye to the tiguan.


----------



## goofydug (Feb 5, 2004)

johnnyR32 said:


> put the stock headliner and nag back in the car yesterday. stock suspension goes on today. almost time to say goodbye to the tiguan.


Do not like.


----------



## energie23 (Mar 13, 2003)

originoL said:


> After: H&R Lower springs


Looks good! I also spotted you today!! I took a quick pic.


----------



## originoL (May 27, 2014)

snobrdrdan said:


> How's the ride, and what size wheels/tires btw?


Its good a lot better for sure! less body roll and not bouncy like with the stock springs. went with the jetta springs. rims are 20x9 +35 and 255/35r20 nitro tires. no spacers no rub!


----------



## originoL (May 27, 2014)

energie23 said:


> Looks good! I also spotted you today!! I took a quick pic.



Awesome pic! haha funny i got spotted. your tiggy is looking good swell. got to find more tiggys and do a meet. lol.


----------



## Andfx8 (Jul 15, 2014)

*plasti dip rims*

Plasti dipped rims and base carrier bars. Also debadged "Tiguan" emblem (not pictured)


----------



## alexward (Nov 7, 2006)

Well we've had our tiggy for around a month now and haven't done anything besides VagCom mods. So today I gotaround to fixing some small stuff. Ignore the dirt that's tomorrows project.



Installed a clutch stop from Burger Motorsport, love it. Gets rid of 2-3 inches of useless pedal at the bottom. No problems with clutch switch or disengagement.
<a href="http://s1369.photobucket.com/user/alexward901/media/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20140721_150110_zps0ufvy7zm.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag215/alexward901/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20140721_150110_zps0ufvy7zm.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo IMG_20140721_150110_zps0ufvy7zm.jpg"/></a>
<a href="http://s1369.photobucket.com/user/alexward901/media/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20140721_150147_zpsjdvv0tse.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag215/alexward901/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20140721_150147_zpsjdvv0tse.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo IMG_20140721_150147_zpsjdvv0tse.jpg"/></a>

Rewired the 12v ports to work with the key off. Going to be using it while camping next week. Easily reversible if it becomes an issue 
<a href="http://s1369.photobucket.com/user/alexward901/media/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20140721_150018_zpssz4gh2zd.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag215/alexward901/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20140721_150018_zpssz4gh2zd.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo IMG_20140721_150018_zpssz4gh2zd.jpg"/></a>

Installed DD T2 tweeters because the drivers side OEM one was shot.
<a href="http://s1369.photobucket.com/user/alexward901/media/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20140721_164756_zpswmzjtbzg.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag215/alexward901/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20140721_164756_zpswmzjtbzg.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo IMG_20140721_164756_zpswmzjtbzg.jpg"/></a>


----------



## ElSupremo (Mar 22, 2012)

What year is your Tig ? My understanding is that he fuse boxes have undergone some changes over the years.


----------



## alexward (Nov 7, 2006)

Mine is a 2011 SE Fwd, and yes I have found one link to a fuse diagram and it worked for this one. But my sunroof fuse was off by one. Its extremely annoying.


----------



## WhiteWalker (Sep 29, 2013)

dgreenberg said:


> 20mm spacers on!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks awesome! do you have any pics from directly from Front and Rear views?

What spacers did you use? Any rubbing into the wells?


----------



## dgreenberg (Feb 8, 2014)

WhiteWalker said:


> Looks awesome! do you have any pics from directly from Front and Rear views?
> 
> What spacers did you use? Any rubbing into the wells?












No rubbing at all! I'll get some proper front rear shots but here are some more for you to check out in the meantime 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndySwede (Apr 22, 2013)

Are you running on 255/40/19 original Omanyt 9" ET33? With 20mm spacers would it be ET13 and no rubbning to the outside wheelarch? Wow! :thumbup:


----------



## dgreenberg (Feb 8, 2014)

AndySwede said:


> Are you running on 255/40/19 original Omanyt 9" ET33? With 20mm spacers would it be ET13 and no rubbning to the outside wheelarch? Wow! :thumbup:


I have a 2014 R-Line so yes I can run my stock wheels with spacers! I have extended wheel arch flares that come out past painted fender by quite a bit! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WhiteWalker (Sep 29, 2013)

dgreenberg said:


> No rubbing at all! I'll get some proper front rear shots but here are some more for you to check out in the meantime


Thank you! Saw someone else with 25mm spacers on a tuner's website and they didn't have direct Front n Rear shots, so looking forward to seeing the direct Front and Rear shots! Curious how pushed out it looks.

Oh and did you use *H&R* spacers or another brand?


----------



## tyintegra (Sep 14, 2010)

alexward said:


> Installed a clutch stop from Burger Motorsport, love it. Gets rid of 2-3 inches of useless pedal at the bottom. No problems with clutch switch or disengagement.
> <a href="http://s1369.photobucket.com/user/alexward901/media/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20140721_150110_zps0ufvy7zm.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag215/alexward901/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20140721_150110_zps0ufvy7zm.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo IMG_20140721_150110_zps0ufvy7zm.jpg"/></a>
> <a href="http://s1369.photobucket.com/user/alexward901/media/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20140721_150147_zpsjdvv0tse.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag215/alexward901/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20140721_150147_zpsjdvv0tse.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo IMG_20140721_150147_zpsjdvv0tse.jpg"/></a>


Are these universal for every car or do you need one specifically for the Tiguan? Can you post a link to the exact item you purchased?


----------



## AndySwede (Apr 22, 2013)

dgreenberg said:


> I have a 2014 R-Line so yes I can run my stock wheels with spacers! I have extended wheel arch flares that come out past painted fender by quite a bit!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, I drive R-line too but I'm lowered 35mm. No way I could fit 20mm spacers, at least in the rear, without rubbning. The flares doesn't actually make the wheelarch wider, it's just for looks. The space inside is the same without the extensions.


----------



## Digipix (Jun 6, 2006)

tyintegra said:


> Are these universal for every car or do you need one specifically for the Tiguan? Can you post a link to the exact item you purchased?



http://www.burgertuning.com/clutch_stop_BMW.html

The top one


----------



## WhiteWalker (Sep 29, 2013)

*Mirror Caps...*

Ordered Primer'd OEM Mirror Caps, and when I got them I took them over to my favorite body shop and got them to paint it *High Gloss Black*, just like the ones on the MKVI Golf R's... I just got them back today!!!



*Before:*


*After:*


*It was a little cloudy outside, here is a couple with a little better lighting:*




I was thinking about getting them painted Aluminum like an S4, but glad I didn't... I think it looks WAY better and matches the other High Gloss Black pieces...


----------



## Naresh (Feb 23, 2006)

dgreenberg said:


> No rubbing at all! I'll get some proper front rear shots but here are some more for you to check out in the meantime
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi what size spacers are you running? Look like 20mm to me. Bolt onto hub or bolt through type?

I'm running 15mm all round but was thinking of "upping" them to 20mm.


----------



## tyintegra (Sep 14, 2010)

Digipix said:


> http://www.burgertuning.com/clutch_stop_BMW.html
> 
> The top one


Thank you. I just ordered one.


----------



## dgreenberg (Feb 8, 2014)

Naresh said:


> Hi what size spacers are you running? Look like 20mm to me. Bolt onto hub or bolt through type?
> 
> I'm running 15mm all round but was thinking of "upping" them to 20mm.


20mm all around bolt through type.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dgreenberg (Feb 8, 2014)

WhiteWalker said:


> Thank you! Saw someone else with 25mm spacers on a tuner's website and they didn't have direct Front n Rear shots, so looking forward to seeing the direct Front and Rear shots! Curious how pushed out it looks.
> 
> Oh and did you use *H&R* spacers or another brand?


I had them custom made at a machine shop and bought extended lugs on amazon. And as soon as my car is back from the dealership I'll get you those shots!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dgreenberg (Feb 8, 2014)

WhiteWalker said:


> Thank you! Saw someone else with 25mm spacers on a tuner's website and they didn't have direct Front n Rear shots, so looking forward to seeing the direct Front and Rear shots! Curious how pushed out it looks.
> 
> Oh and did you use *H&R* spacers or another brand?













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andfx8 (Jul 15, 2014)

WhiteWalker said:


> Ordered Primer'd OEM Mirror Caps, and when I got them I took them over to my favorite body shop and got them to paint it *High Gloss Black*, just like the ones on the MKVI Golf R's... I just got them back today!!!
> 
> I was thinking about getting them painted Aluminum like an S4, but glad I didn't... I think it looks WAY better and matches the other High Gloss Black pieces...


That's pretty cool! I'm going for a black on white look myself, I'm going to consider black side mirrors now. So far I have plastidipped my wheels, debadged the rear "Tiguan" emblem, and added the base carrier bars and plastidipped those as well. Last thing I have planned is adding a very mild gunsmoke tint to the tail lights (planned installation is Tues).


----------



## WhiteWalker (Sep 29, 2013)

dgreenberg said:


>


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:*AWESOME!!!* Thank you so much! That VERY MUCH helped me make my decision!!!
*
I LIKEY!!!*

*Thanks degreenberg!!! Much appreciated!!!!*


----------



## WhiteWalker (Sep 29, 2013)

Andfx8 said:


> That's pretty cool! I'm going for a black on white look myself, I'm going to consider black side mirrors now. So far I have plastidipped my wheels, debadged the rear "Tiguan" emblem, and added the base carrier bars and plastidipped those as well. Last thing I have planned is adding a very mild gunsmoke tint to the tail lights (planned installation is Tues).


Thanks! 

Can't wait to see the pics!

Keep Calm and MOD on!!!


----------



## quattro40v (Apr 9, 2013)

I am running 15mm spacers all around. I think 20mm in the front is a bit much with the car at stock height. I do want to try running 20mm in the back though as that looks like it would be just about perfect.


----------



## cjmoy (Aug 23, 2000)

WhiteWalker said:


> Ordered Primer'd OEM Mirror Caps, and when I got them I took them over to my favorite body shop and got them to paint it *High Gloss Black*, just like the ones on the MKVI Golf R's... I just got them back today!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking about getting them painted Aluminum like an S4, but glad I didn't... I think it looks WAY better and matches the other High Gloss Black pieces...


The black mirrors on your white Tig look great. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

quattro40v said:


> I am running 15mm spacers all around. I think 20mm in the front is a bit much with the car at stock height. I do want to try running 20mm in the back though as that looks like it would be just about perfect.


Agreed. 20mm is poking too much in the front.

And for the rears, since they're tucked in more than the front, you'd want 5mm more than the front & it'd sit PERFECT 
(i.e.....15mm front & 20mm rear)


----------



## dgreenberg (Feb 8, 2014)

quattro40v said:


> I am running 15mm spacers all around. I think 20mm in the front is a bit much with the car at stock height. I do want to try running 20mm in the back though as that looks like it would be just about perfect.





snobrdrdan said:


> Agreed. 20mm is poking too much in the front.
> 
> And for the rears, since they're tucked in more than the front, you'd want 5mm more than the front & it'd sit PERFECT
> (i.e.....15mm front & 20mm rear)


20mm up front has the tire lined up perfectly with the factory flares. Hard to see that with the weird lighting


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WhiteWalker (Sep 29, 2013)

cjmoy said:


> The black mirrors on your white Tig look great. :thumbup::thumbup:


Thanks cjmoy!!! :wave:


----------



## twoconnguy (Jan 1, 2004)

*Wheels*

I put Beetle wheels on my 2013 S 4MO 
022 by tubamaphoner, on Flickr


----------



## kosta15auto (Jul 22, 2009)

dgreenberg said:


> No rubbing at all! I'll get some proper front rear shots but here are some more for you to check out in the meantime
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can you guys get me the source for those splash guards.


----------



## Digipix (Jun 6, 2006)

Black reflective strip


----------



## cjmoy (Aug 23, 2000)

Digipix said:


> Black reflective strip


What's' the strip made of? Where did you get it?


----------



## Digipix (Jun 6, 2006)

Vinyl wrap


----------



## VetCHeang (Aug 13, 2007)

Filled up my gas tank today... Well, the interesting thing about this is that, couple weeks ago, I cleaned some gunk I found at the end of the intake pipe, right at the rubber adapter. Replaced the clamps and my MPG bumped up by 2 miles a gallon, from 23.5 to 25.5 mpg. I did not reset the ecu, I don't find any difference performance wise, just better MPG.


----------



## dgreenberg (Feb 8, 2014)

kosta15auto said:


> Can you guys get me the source for those splash guards.


Google rally armor mud guards. Find their direct website. Buy the universal kit. That's what I have right there on my Tiguan!


----------



## dgreenberg (Feb 8, 2014)

kosta15auto said:


> Can you guys get me the source for those splash guards.


Here's the direct link. 

http://www.rallyarmor.com/product_i...p-349?osCsid=68f659a6c90c67c46dc75ceff6667198


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

dgreenberg said:


> 20mm up front has the tire lined up perfectly with the factory flares. Hard to see that with the weird lighting


With the top of the fender/flare, yes.

But they poke out from the bumper when looking straight on, since the bumper curves in


----------



## dgreenberg (Feb 8, 2014)

snobrdrdan said:


> With the top of the fender/flare, yes.
> 
> But they poke out from the bumper when looking straight on, since the bumper curves in


To each his own. It looks more muscular to me with a bit of poke down there.


----------



## C Jayhawker (Apr 6, 2012)

Plastidip on wheels using anthracite Grey "true metallic" from dipyourcar.com. Also painted exhaust tips with a semi-gloss black. 
Before:

After:


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Digipix said:


> [
> 
> Black reflective strip


Digging those chinese market LED tails.


I put 26s on my Tig today.










d
d
d
d
d
d
d
d
d
d
d
d
d
d
d
d
d
d
d
d
d
d


j/k


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

It took some modification to fit, but I switched from my Euro Sport (open filter) intake to a Carbonio intake.
It's a MUCH quieter intake.


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

I love my carbonio, but initial fitment was horrendous good a lot of grinding to match the intake profile to the adapter plate.


----------



## tyintegra (Sep 14, 2010)

Digipix said:


> http://www.burgertuning.com/clutch_stop_BMW.html
> 
> The top one


Installed the clutch stop last night. It is awesome and totally worth the $10.


----------



## tyintegra (Sep 14, 2010)

Preppy said:


> Digging those chinese market LED tails.
> 
> 
> I put 26s on my Tig today.
> ...


I had a sigh of relief when I saw the 'j/k' at the bottom......

I really don't understand why someone would do this...


----------



## kabory (Jul 7, 2014)

*installed carbon fiber pillar covers from carid*


----------



## C Jayhawker (Apr 6, 2012)

Kabory - I think those look pretty sharp :thumbup:
Mine are looking scratched up - seems like that gloss black plastic shows every mark. I've been thinking about doing something to cover them up as well.


----------



## kabory (Jul 7, 2014)

C Jayhawker said:


> Kabory - I think those look pretty sharp :thumbup:
> Mine are looking scratched up - seems like that gloss black plastic shows every mark. I've been thinking about doing something to cover them up as well.


Thanks,
Just don't make the mistake I did by first purchasing Carbon fiber Di Noc (stickers), they are hard to work with and look like ****. Cost was $42.00. For $60.00 you can get these precut solid rubber pillar covers from carid. I am very happy with them.

Here is what I did with the Di Noc, I turned them into sill protectors.


----------



## C Jayhawker (Apr 6, 2012)

kabory said:


> Thanks,
> Just don't make the mistake I did by first purchasing Carbon fiber Di Noc (stickers), they are hard to work with and look like ****. Cost was $42.00. For $60.00 you can get these precut solid rubber pillar covers from carid. I am very happy with them.
> 
> Here is what I did with the Di Noc, I turned them into sill protectors.


"Hello, Lemons. Have you met my friends, water and sugar?"

Nice turnaround - the sill protectors look good as well! I've got a 4'x5' sheet of carbon fiber vinyl lying around... I think it's time I got creative as well


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

Can you throw out the link from CarID?


----------



## kabory (Jul 7, 2014)

DT EXP said:


> Can you throw out the link from CarID?


http://www.carid.com/2014-volkswagen-tiguan-chrome-accessories/ 

Mine are B&I. select carbon fiber when prompted in options


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

I've had the Techtonics Tuning exhaust since last year (after I got the Tig).
2.5" stainless with a Borla resonator & Magnaflow muffler.

Sound clip:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=otX70DhA55o

So last month, I had Techtonics Tuning make me a new front exhaust section without the resonator. So now I have a Magnaflow cat-back, essentially.

Before:


New section:




Installed:





New sound clip:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HfRDsUwEp3M

The tone didn't really change too much to be honest....maybe a little deeper now.


And an open exhaust sound clip, for fun. This sounded REALLY deep....Neon SRT-4 like actually.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q7C1IYWhSL8


----------



## vwhipster (Apr 20, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> So last month, I had Techtonics Tuning make me a new front exhaust section without the resonator. So now I have a Magnaflow cat-back, essentially.
> 
> 
> New sound clip:
> ...


I have the same cat back as you, but with a 3" race downpipe... 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OfGWdyxuacg&list=UUkYYbxWE63dMcsa4ngBu4Iw


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

vwhipster said:


> I have the same cat back as you, but with a 3" race downpipe...
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OfGWdyxuacg&list=UUkYYbxWE63dMcsa4ngBu4Iw


That's sort of what I was trying to accomplish, BUT the downpipe didn't work out: 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...Story-amp-Pics-2-5-quot-Stainless-TT-Downpipe


----------



## Kenderama (Aug 23, 2010)

What did I do to my Tiguan today?

Well, I bought one for starters. 










2011 Tiguan SEL in black.  I already have an antenna replacement, and LED plate lights on hand, and a dip kit for the chrome coming.  I need to do some real photos instead of camera phone stuff sometime, too.


----------



## tiguancutie (Sep 13, 2012)

Installed my intake!


----------



## A1an (Mar 22, 2007)

Realized the headliner issue in our 2010 is getting pretty bad. Wife wants a new OE replacement unit...can't imagine how much that will cost to ship. Really want to find the OE material so I can just recover it. Frustrated since my MKV fell victim to premature headliner failure a few years back, and now we have to deal with it again. No car this new should have this issue. :banghead:


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Yo_Delprad said:


> I had lowering springs on took them off last august before my daughter was born and ever since then EVERY bump I hit i get clunking and popcorn sounding noises. EVERYTHING is tight I've been in there 3 times making sure.


Blown struts. They will clunk quite loudly at times. I blew my bilstein rears and they were very off sounding


----------



## a1junkie (Apr 26, 2000)

Took about 20 minutes, much of which was spent looking for the Locktite. Now I just need to wire the harness...


----------



## dgreenberg (Feb 8, 2014)

Had a foam party with the Tig haha https://vimeo.com/102542655


----------



## agabo.pw (Aug 5, 2014)

*snap!*

Noob Tiguan Owner! greetings! Next week will be installing Fog lights!


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

agabo.pw said:


> Noob Tiguan Owner! greetings! Next week will be installing Fog lights!


Not sure that you can use dropbox as a picture hosting site.

Try Flickr.com


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

snobrdrdan said:


> I've had the Techtonics Tuning exhaust since last year (after I got the Tig).
> 2.5" stainless with a Borla resonator & Magnaflow muffler.


Is your car AWD or FWD?


----------



## agabo.pw (Aug 5, 2014)

Preppy said:


> Not sure that you can use dropbox as a picture hosting site.
> 
> Try Flickr.com


Yeah just figured it out! thanks!


----------



## goofydug (Feb 5, 2004)

Preppy said:


> Is your car AWD or FWD?


Dan is FWD


----------



## yzc717 (Aug 27, 2013)

Planning on upgrading rim.

19'' two tone savannah or 19'' Mallory


----------



## kabory (Jul 7, 2014)

I would like to see two tone savannah in cobolt blue and silver


----------



## twoconnguy (Jan 1, 2004)

*Get caught up with what I've done*

Door sill plates


Tig by tubamaphoner, on Flickr

Fog lights


Fogs by tubamaphoner, on Flickr

New Beetle Wheels


022 by tubamaphoner, on Flickr

Paddle shifters


Tig by tubamaphoner, on Flickr


----------



## Kenderama (Aug 23, 2010)

Hah! The Beetle wheels look damn slick on that. I should have stolen those off my 2012 before I traded it in on the Tig! 

All I did was replace the antenna with an ECS stubby, wash and take some night shots. I plan on doing the LED plate changeout sometime in the next day or three.

Now you can't see the antenna from the front 










Just from behind!


----------



## gearheadzTV (Sep 15, 2009)

twoconnguy said:


> Paddle shifters
> 
> 
> Tig by tubamaphoner, on Flickr


Nice. Looks just like the one I have, best mod so far along with the dp and st2, Enjoy!


----------



## Andfx8 (Jul 15, 2014)

*Tail light tint*



WhiteWalker said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Can't wait to see the pics!
> 
> Keep Calm and MOD on!!!


After unsuccessful Lamin-X tail light tint installation (however successful return minus 25% restocking fee), I had my tail lights and other rear red reflectors, etc. tinted. I also debadged "Tiguan" emblem too. Tint ended up being $120 for taillights and $25 extra for the other pieces; happy with the results.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Preppy said:


> Is your car AWD or FWD?


It is FWD, but the Techtonics Tuning downpipe and cat-back exhaust will fit BOTH the FWD & AWD Tigs:
http://techtonicstuning.com/main/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=2_27_131


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

twoconnguy said:


> Fog lights
> 
> 
> Fogs by tubamaphoner, on Flickr


Looks good.

Where'd you source all the parts from & how much was it all?


----------



## twoconnguy (Jan 1, 2004)

Thanks to Yo_Delprad for how to and parts source for fogs from his thread. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5934417-For-Anyone-Looking-To-ADD-Foglights-To-Their-2012-Tiguans&highlight=fogs

Parts from ECS, $277 for fogs, grills and harness, plus another $80 for the Euroswitch.

Thanks to gearheadzTV for parts source and installation info and snobrdrdan for the VCDS (Vagcom) coding info in this thread for the paddles.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4999098-Paddle-Shifter-retrofit&highlight=paddle

Here is the eBay link for the wheel I bought: http://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/e11400...OC%3AUS%3A3160
$295

Wheels were take offs from local VW dealer for $650. Tires were new but a bit too small for Tig, 215/55R17, so I cut a deal to trade for the right size at local tire shop.

Sill plates are from ECS, $153

And I forgot to mention that I put on the Aspherical blind spot mirrors from ECS for $185. 

Mirror by tubamaphoner, on Flickr


----------



## skimbro (Jul 3, 2010)

*Check engine light went on...*

...1 day after got back from dealer after replacing the TCM. P. O. S.


----------



## a1junkie (Apr 26, 2000)

How do you like those mirrors? I had them on my Eurovan, and it was nice on the highway, but made it impossible to parallel park. The mirrors on the Tig are so tiny, I'm thinking about giving them another try.


----------



## twoconnguy (Jan 1, 2004)

a1junkie said:


> How do you like those mirrors? I had them on my Eurovan, and it was nice on the highway, but made it impossible to parallel park. The mirrors on the Tig are so tiny, I'm thinking about giving them another try.


Those mirrors almost made me feel dizzy for the first few weeks. I don't parallel park too often, but I have a 23 mile commute that's mostly six lane freeway, so the mirrors are worth it for me.


----------



## amdbsblk (Jan 22, 2014)

snobrdrdan said:


> It took some modification to fit, but I switched from my Euro Sport (open filter) intake to a Carbonio intake.
> It's a MUCH quieter intake.


Does your brake pedal vibrate? Ever since I got my carbonio intake 3 out of 4 times I come to a stop the brake pedal vibrates with the engine


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

amdbsblk said:


> Does your brake pedal vibrate? Ever since I got my carbonio intake 3 out of 4 times I come to a stop the brake pedal vibrates with the engine


No, mine does not.

Do you have only the Stage 1 intake, or both the Stage 1 & 2 pieces?

Chances are that your intake is resting on the brake fluid reservoir and that's how/where the vibrations are coming from.


----------



## agabo.pw (Aug 5, 2014)

Fogs installed!
Bought the ebay proyector fogs with hyper yellow bulbs, ECS harness and got a great deal for a used Switch, grills and oem fogs for about $100 Saved a couple bucks after all!


----------



## cjmoy (Aug 23, 2000)

I installed an H&R 24 mm rear sway bar to replace the thin stock bar. A big thanks to Dan for the info on the bar!



















I also got a stainless steel glove box latch.


----------



## energie23 (Mar 13, 2003)

^^ i remember long time ago someone told me the steel latch doesn't fit, i guess it does! It looks good! where did you order it from?


----------



## cjmoy (Aug 23, 2000)

energie23 said:


> ^^ i remember long time ago someone told me the steel latch doesn't fit, i guess it does! It looks good! where did you order it from?


Thanks! I believe that's correct, the VW made latch doesn't fit on the Tiguan. This is a Chinese made part that I bought that covers the stock latch.

I got it from eBay. I'm happy with the result as it matches the other brightwork on the dash and the install is super easy. Plus you can't beat the price!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/231282518768?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## mapple (Dec 4, 2013)

cjmoy said:


> Thanks! I believe that's correct, the VW made latch doesn't fit on the Tiguan. This is a Chinese made part that I bought that covers the stock latch.
> 
> I got it from eBay. I'm happy with the result as it matches the other brightwork on the dash and the install is super easy. Plus you can't beat the price!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/231282518768?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


I ordered a few of the stainless items which have come up and should have them in a couple of weeks. I got mine from Aliexpress. Looks to be slightly cheaper and from the same seller http://www.aliexpress.com/snapshot/6169127493.html


----------



## dgreenberg (Feb 8, 2014)

agabo.pw said:


> Fogs installed!
> Bought the ebay proyector fogs with hyper yellow bulbs, ECS harness and got a great deal for a used Switch, grills and oem fogs for about $100 Saved a couple bucks after all!


Did you remove the front bumper to install the fog housings? I have to replace one of the housings on my Tig since it shattered. Any help appreciated!


----------



## twoconnguy (Jan 1, 2004)

dgreenberg said:


> Did you remove the front bumper to install the fog housings? I have to replace one of the housings on my Tig since it shattered. Any help appreciated!


Which side needs replacing? On the drivers side on my '13 S, there is a trapdoor in the fender liner, Remove one torx head and it lifts up for bulb replacement. I f you reach in there you should be able to find the snap in tangs that go through slots to hold it in. Push a few of them towards the center of the light grill and out and they should pop loose, You don't need to get all of them unsnapped to get it loose, just all on one edge, top or bottom. Passenger side you should be able to reach down from top.

Driver side:








[/url]Fog access by tubamaphoner, on Flickr[/IMG]

Passenger side:








[/url]Fog access by tubamaphoner, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## KCXTWO (Apr 27, 2013)

Got to do a set of aspherical mirrors from ACS tuning, the interior LEDs with the puddle lights from deAutoKey.com, Audi A8 oil cap, Porsche coolant cap, rear footwell lighting from Bold Sport and some VagCom tweaks. Ordered the black washer fluid cover from OTI.


----------



## dgreenberg (Feb 8, 2014)

twoconnguy said:


> Which side needs replacing? On the drivers side on my '13 S, there is a trapdoor in the fender liner, Remove one torx head and it lifts up for bulb replacement. I f you reach in there you should be able to find the snap in tangs that go through slots to hold it in. Push a few of them towards the center of the light grill and out and they should pop loose, You don't need to get all of them unsnapped to get it loose, just all on one edge, top or bottom. Passenger side you should be able to reach down from top.
> 
> Driver side:
> 
> ...


Driver side one broke. So I should be able to get in through the access door? Maybe take off the driver side front tire to make things a little easier?


----------



## KCXTWO (Apr 27, 2013)

KCXTWO said:


> Got to do a set of aspherical mirrors from ACS tuning, the interior LEDs with the puddle lights from deAutoKey.com, Audi A8 oil cap, Porsche coolant cap, rear footwell lighting from Bold Sport and some VagCom tweaks. Ordered the black washer fluid cover from OTI.


Forgot the euro headlamp switch and PIAA xTreme white fog lamp bulbs.


----------



## cjmoy (Aug 23, 2000)

KCXTWO said:


> Got to do a set of aspherical mirrors from ACS tuning, the interior LEDs with the puddle lights from deAutoKey.com, Audi A8 oil cap, Porsche coolant cap, rear footwell lighting from Bold Sport and some VagCom tweaks. Ordered the black washer fluid cover from OTI.


Do you have a picture of the rear footwell lighting? I'm interested in how / where you mounted these. I'm assuming under the rear of the front seat.


----------



## cjmoy (Aug 23, 2000)

dgreenberg said:


> Driver side one broke. So I should be able to get in through the access door? Maybe take off the driver side front tire to make things a little easier?


You shouldn't have to remove the tire. If you turn the wheel all the way towards the passengers side you can get to the access door.

I was able to remove my fog light grill by using a plastic trim removal tool and getting it from the front. There's a little hole in the grill too to help with removal. Once you remove the fog light grill only one screw and two plastic tabs hold the fog light housing in place. It can all be replaced from the front and without having to remove the bumper.


----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

cjmoy said:


> You shouldn't have to remove the tire. If you turn the wheel all the way towards the passengers side you can get to the access door.
> 
> I was able to remove my fog light grill by using a plastic trim removal tool and getting it from the front. There's a little hole in the grill too to help with removal. Once you remove the fog light grill only one screw and two plastic tabs hold the fog light housing in place. It can all be replaced from the front and without having to remove the bumper.


I'm so confused with why everyone is describing this process as being so complicated. The only thing you really need is a flathead or torx driver to remove the one screw that holds the fog light on the bumper. The plastic "grill" literally pulls off without the use of any tool whatsoever. Just pull towards the direction of the center of your bumper and out towards you and you're done.

The Tig using Tapatalk


----------



## dgreenberg (Feb 8, 2014)

Java^Tiggy said:


> I'm so confused with why everyone is describing this process as being so complicated. The only thing you really need is a flathead or torx driver to remove the one screw that holds the fog light on the bumper. The plastic "grill" literally pulls off without the use of any tool whatsoever. Just pull towards the direction of the center of your bumper and out towards you and you're done.
> 
> The Tig using Tapatalk


Just trying to figure out why the VW stealership near me quoted me 3.5hours labor @ $300 plus $125 in parts lol.


----------



## dgreenberg (Feb 8, 2014)

Took all of 5 minutes to remove the fog light grill and housing. I am truly disgusted at the $425 quote to replace my fog light housing.


----------



## cjmoy (Aug 23, 2000)

dgreenberg said:


> Took all of 5 minutes to remove the fog light grill and housing. I am truly disgusted at the $425 quote to replace my fog light housing.


Glad you figured it out. That is an outrageous quote and why stealerships have the reputation they do.


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Picked up some base bars and a barracuda rack for a good deal, also put on some yellow fog Lamin-X as i do on most of my cars :laugh:


----------



## pinoygti (Mar 21, 2011)

Install st coilover now I need wider wheels, I wanna see what everyone opinion what wheel size is everyone choice 18 19 or 20


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Made a couple more sound clips of the Techtonics Tuning exhaust....this time driving/taking off.

Sounds sorta loud (with good speakers), but there's no increased cabin noise & no drone at all:






&


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

this pic makes me want to pick up a tiggy 



98DUB said:


> Picked up some base bars and a barracuda rack for a good deal, also put on some yellow fog Lamin-X as i do on most of my cars :laugh:


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

VMRWheels said:


> this pic makes me want to pick up a tiggy


:wave: :beer:

Lets get some better fitting VMR wheels on it


----------



## quattro40v (Apr 9, 2013)

That thing is begging for some wider wheels. Looks too RVish from that angle...


----------



## quattro40v (Apr 9, 2013)

cjmoy said:


> I installed an H&R 24 mm rear sway bar to replace the thin stock bar. A big thanks to Dan for the info on the bar!


Are you also planning on doing the front? How does it handle with just the thicker rear bar?


----------



## cjmoy (Aug 23, 2000)

quattro40v said:


> Are you also planning on doing the front? How does it handle with just the thicker rear bar?


I was only planning on the rear bar since my Tig is FWD. 

Initial impressions are that it seems like the steering is a bit sharper with the larger rear bar, but that may just be my imagination. 

I really need to put on a few more miles to be able to say.


----------



## cjmoy (Aug 23, 2000)

mapple said:


> I ordered a few of the stainless items which have come up and should have them in a couple of weeks. I got mine from Aliexpress. Looks to be slightly cheaper and from the same seller http://www.aliexpress.com/snapshot/6169127493.html


Nice find. What other items did you order? Post some pics when you install them.


----------



## mapple (Dec 4, 2013)

cjmoy said:


> Nice find. What other items did you order? Post some pics when you install them.


Sure. Should have them in a couple of weeks. Here are the other items I ordered:

Door handle surround: http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2010...g-modified-special-trim-cover/1916402544.html

Centre consol: http://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-...l-trim-cover-auto-accessories/1916518776.html

Storage box surround (i just got the surround as the lid looks different and didnt like it anyway) http://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-...l-trim-cover-auto-accessories/1916518776.html

Door trim: http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2010...tive-trim-cover-highlight-bar/1916424895.html

There were a couple of other parts (speaker surrounds, overhead consol surround) but didnt like them too much. Will see how fitment goes with the items I ordered.


----------



## Naresh (Feb 23, 2006)

mapple said:


> I ordered a few of the stainless items which have come up and should have them in a couple of weeks. I got mine from Aliexpress. Looks to be slightly cheaper and from the same seller http://www.aliexpress.com/snapshot/6169127493.html


Good find! 

What other parts are available?


----------



## mapple (Dec 4, 2013)

Naresh said:


> Good find!
> 
> What other parts are available?


See the following link: http://www.aliexpress.com/store/group/Tiguan/711372_256833731.html 

I will post some comments on fitment etc when I receive the parts I ordered


----------



## KCXTWO (Apr 27, 2013)

KCXTWO said:


> Forgot the euro headlamp switch and PIAA xTreme white fog lamp bulbs.


Received the black washer fluid caps from [email protected], looks great on both the Tiguan and our beetle


----------



## dgreenberg (Feb 8, 2014)

Added some laminix yellow overlays while replacing my broken fog light! Gives the Tig a nice look from the front.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tyintegra (Sep 14, 2010)

The Tiguan was getting a little bored always sitting next to our Prius C, so we decided to get it something a little more exciting spend its time with.....


----------



## HD9280 (Jul 26, 2012)

Hey guys..

Can anyone direct me to a website that has color matched side reflectors (the ones on front bumper). I seen it awhile ago.
They come with error free bulbs too. I just bought a Tiguan and the amber reflectors got to go. :thumbup:
Thanks!


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

HD9280 said:


> Hey guys..
> 
> Can anyone direct me to a website that has color matched side reflectors (the ones on front bumper). I seen it awhile ago.
> They come with error free bulbs too. I just bought a Tiguan and the amber reflectors got to go. :thumbup:
> Thanks!


It was posted in another thread, but www.esetuning.com

And you DON'T need "error free bulbs." Just pull the bulb & you'll be good (no lights on the dash) :thumbup:


----------



## Nick Howzer (Jan 21, 2007)

Tiguan and TSI emblems removed.









Testing how the lights from my Yeti would look on the Tiguan. It's important to see the moose in time!


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

tyintegra said:


> The Tiguan was getting a little bored always sitting next to our Prius C, so we decided to get it something a little more exciting spend its time with.....


:thumbup:


----------



## HD9280 (Jul 26, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> It was posted in another thread, but www.esetuning.com
> 
> And you DON'T need "error free bulbs." Just pull the bulb & you'll be good (no lights on the dash) :thumbup:


Ha. Yes! Thank you.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Removed most of the parts 

Just the tune, springs, swaybar & exhaust left to tackle


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Euro Switched installed, wired up city lights


----------



## kabory (Jul 7, 2014)

mapple said:


> I ordered a few of the stainless items which have come up and should have them in a couple of weeks. I got mine from Aliexpress. Looks to be slightly cheaper and from the same seller http://www.aliexpress.com/snapshot/6169127493.html


Have your parts come in yet. If so, was there any issues with installation. Mine our due to be delivered today.


----------



## Digipix (Jun 6, 2006)

Painted my mirror caps


----------



## kabory (Jul 7, 2014)

*Stainless interior trim from Ali express*

Interior trim parts I ordered from Ali are not what I expected. The glove box handle is fine and has a stainless look simular to OEM in the Tiguan R line. But the door grab bars and lower center console trim I ordered have a shiney chrome finish. Not at all as pictured on thier site. I assumed the finish would be the same as the glove box handle. They were fairly inexpensive and I dont feel like dealing with a return so I used a scouring pad and dulled them up. Looks alot better and closer to OEM trim. Will post pics after I fine tune them.


----------



## cjmoy (Aug 23, 2000)

Digipix said:


> Painted my mirror caps


Black mirrors look great on your silver Tiguan. Very Golf R. :thumbup:


----------



## mapple (Dec 4, 2013)

kabory said:


> Have your parts come in yet. If so, was there any issues with installation. Mine our due to be delivered today.


I just got mine today and installed most of the parts tonight. Installation was straight forward and all the parts fitted. I'm fine with the mirror finish for now. Good idea on scuffing them up though.


----------



## Digipix (Jun 6, 2006)

R-line rear came in today,this just turned into a money pit very fast


----------



## kabory (Jul 7, 2014)

chrome trim pieces scoured down


----------



## energie23 (Mar 13, 2003)

Digipix said:


> R-line rear came in today,this just turned into a money pit very fast


 so awesome! part #?


----------



## yzc717 (Aug 27, 2013)

Would the silver spoiler add-on good on black or black on black?

my tig is 2013 se


----------



## bulldogger (Mar 4, 2008)

Finally got around to cleaning up a used set of wheels I picked up last week for the Tig:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flashed back to stock....it sucks


----------



## Kenderama (Aug 23, 2010)

I actually was brave and plasti-dipped the rear VW badge as a test to see if it really is as easy as they say it is.










Yes, it is. 2 hours, and most of it spent reading a book in the shade  I'll have to schedule a weekend go to hog-wild and attack the rest of the chrome.


----------



## kabory (Jul 7, 2014)

*Detailed with Zymol*


----------



## dgreenberg (Feb 8, 2014)

kabory said:


>


So cleeaaaaaaan 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dgreenberg (Feb 8, 2014)

Deeeeeep clean on the wheels! 










Protected with some paint sealant 










And back on the car a few hours later! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KCXTWO (Apr 27, 2013)

KCXTWO said:


> Received the black washer fluid caps from [email protected], looks great on both the Tiguan and our beetle


Spent about two hours yesterday and swapped the oem intake for a APR Carbonio SI and SII. Some bracket tweaks needed, initially not jazzed. After really getting to play today, I'm very pleased with the mod.


----------



## cortical scrub (Aug 30, 2014)

I washed her. Something I never did in 7 years with my last car.


----------



## danielescobarg (Jan 14, 2009)

Half way into my APR Stage 3 kit 










Hope to be done by monday!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tdeprenda (Jan 15, 2010)

Added 19" Savannahs and Michelin Pilot Super Sports. Been wanting these since 2010 when I picked the Tig up.


----------



## echomatics (Oct 19, 2012)

tdeprenda said:


> Added 19" Savannahs and Michelin Pilot Super Sports. Been wanting these since 2010 when I picked the Tig up.


Looks awesome!


----------



## tyintegra (Sep 14, 2010)

tdeprenda said:


> Added 19" Savannahs and Michelin Pilot Super Sports. Been wanting these since 2010 when I picked the Tig up.


Those look great! Well worth the wait.


----------



## Kenderama (Aug 23, 2010)

Finished blacking out the rear badges - though I'll probably strip and redo the 2.0 when I do the front as it came out a bit raggedy.










Still, if you aren't too picky about perfection, it looks damn good.


----------



## dgreenberg (Feb 8, 2014)

tdeprenda said:


> Added 19" Savannahs and Michelin Pilot Super Sports. Been wanting these since 2010 when I picked the Tig up.


Those tires look beefy! What size are they? I want to upgrade from the stock Pirelli's on my R-Line in the near future. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tdeprenda (Jan 15, 2010)

dgreenberg said:


> Those tires look beefy! What size are they? I want to upgrade from the stock Pirelli's on my R-Line in the near future.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


They are Michelin Pilot Super Sports, 255/40ZR19. They are summer performance tires. The only issue is I had asked the dealer to order Michelin Pilot Sport A/S 3s which are ultra hi-perfomance all seasons. Waiting to hear back from them to see what they are going to do. Love the look but once the temps go below 40 these don't really perform well. May have to switch these out with my winter blizzacks sooner. Just don't really like the look of the blizzacks/wheel combination on the car but have to sacrifice looks for drivability.


----------



## Nick Howzer (Jan 21, 2007)

My Tiguan got tinted windows on rear doors and backwards and paint treatment/paint sealant (not sure what the correct english name for it is). The rims were also treated.


----------



## Kenderama (Aug 23, 2010)

Nick Howzer said:


> My Tiguan got tinted windows on rear doors and backwards and paint treatment/paint sealant (not sure what the correct english name for it is). The rims were also treated.


Very nice! What level (percentage) tint is that? I'm considering the same deal.


----------



## Nick Howzer (Jan 21, 2007)

Kenderama said:


> Very nice! What level (percentage) tint is that? I'm considering the same deal.


I opted for 15 % which I guess means it lets 15 % of the light trough. The darkest option was 5 % but that was too dark for my taste...


----------



## n0f00ln (Jul 22, 2014)

Ditched the long stock antenna for a short one from pg performance. Works great!


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

n0f00ln said:


> Ditched the long stock antenna for a short one from pg performance. Works great!


do you still have to drop the headliner to install?


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

DasCC said:


> do you still have to drop the headliner to install?


He just unscrewed the old one, and screwed this one on...


----------



## ledlow (May 30, 2011)

bulldogger said:


> Finally got around to cleaning up a used set of wheels I picked up last week for the Tig:


Will these fit on the tiguan? What are the specs?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

You would need some 5x112-5x130 adapters


----------



## Digipix (Jun 6, 2006)

Tucking 20's out back


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

PHAT-DUB said:


> Anyone here de-badged their Tig and would sell the badges? or loan them out ?


I've got two sets


----------



## Andfx8 (Jul 15, 2014)

*Blacked out chrome trim*

Went to a vinyl wrap place and blacked out the chrome window trim, door chrome trim, and side reflectors.



Close up of vinyl on reflector:


----------



## Kenderama (Aug 23, 2010)

I spent way too much time yesterday being stupid while trying to tape off the front end of the Tig to Plasti-Dip the front grille, before a friend swung by and showed me the three Torx screws I needed to remove to have the whole grill assembly come free  I didn't get a perfectly smooth coverage so I will probably strip and redo someday.

So here is a quick shot at a place I found yesterday that I really need to do a longer photoshoot at, showing off the new, darkened grill.


----------



## a1junkie (Apr 26, 2000)

Sweet! Which headlights are those?


----------



## Kenderama (Aug 23, 2010)

Standard on the 2011 SEL. The auto-levelling bi-xenon, yadda.


----------



## G3Variant (Jan 2, 2010)

Not today, but bought a tiguan 3 weeks ago.. 
Then this weekend I fitted coilovers and new wheels.. 9,5x20 et30 fitted with 245/35r20


----------



## energie23 (Mar 13, 2003)

^ so nice! more pictures!


----------



## echomatics (Oct 19, 2012)

energie23 said:


> ^ so nice! more pictures!


YES more pic's, looks great.


----------



## KCXTWO (Apr 27, 2013)

G3Variant said:


> Not today, but bought a tiguan 3 weeks ago..
> Then this weekend I fitted coilovers and new wheels.. 9,5x20 et30 fitted with 245/35r20


Looks great. You get washers for your headlamps AND six sensor front PDC. On the NAR version we can't even get rear PDC. 

Please a photo of the back end.


----------



## AndySwede (Apr 22, 2013)

Kjempegrejt! 
This looks like Zitos´? I run Zito 19x9,5 et35 with 255/40/19 with 35mm H&R springs on Candywhite R-Line. Looks really good on the car.


----------



## Andfx8 (Jul 15, 2014)

Kenderama said:


> I spent way too much time yesterday being stupid while trying to tape off the front end of the Tig to Plasti-Dip the front grille, before a friend swung by and showed me the three Torx screws I needed to remove to have the whole grill assembly come free  I didn't get a perfectly smooth coverage so I will probably strip and redo someday.
> 
> So here is a quick shot at a place I found yesterday that I really need to do a longer photoshoot at, showing off the new, darkened grill.


The grill looks good! I'm thinking about trying it out too. Will need to look into the Torx screw thing you mentioned.


----------



## G3Variant (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks 
The wheels are zito.. The same as Miro wheels in the US..

Some more crappy pictures from my phone..


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

^ If you load it up with 4 people, any rubbbing in the back?


----------



## Digipix (Jun 6, 2006)




----------



## energie23 (Mar 13, 2003)

^awesome!!


----------



## KCXTWO (Apr 27, 2013)

energie23 said:


> ^awesome!!


Agreed! Thanks for the extra pictures.


----------



## Kenderama (Aug 23, 2010)

Andfx8 said:


> The grill looks good! I'm thinking about trying it out too. Will need to look into the Torx screw thing you mentioned.


I'll get some pictures of the disassembly when I go for the next coat - maybe this weekend.


----------



## Digipix (Jun 6, 2006)

Hard wires a 12v outlet for my Qi charger this morning
















Qi is a wireless charger I just sit my phone on it and it charges


----------



## gearheadzTV (Sep 15, 2009)

Noticed that the fog lights turn on when you put her in reverse...wtf:screwy:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

gearheadzTV said:


> Noticed that the fog lights turn on when you put her in reverse...wtf:screwy:


Normal

I think it can be turned off thru VagCom though, if you wish


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

I actually waxed it after washing.


----------



## oD4No (Sep 14, 2014)

First DIY down, dipped the front emblem and rear emblem. Debating on if I should debadge the "Tiguan" and "4Motion"


----------



## bulldogger (Mar 4, 2008)

Finally mounted the craigslist specials on the Tig. I also got an alignment done today.



Now I just need to get some matching brakes like Digipix :thumbup:


----------



## tdeprenda (Jan 15, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## n0f00ln (Jul 22, 2014)

Savannahs installed. On the fence about lowering it due to our winters here, thoughts?


----------



## tdeprenda (Jan 15, 2010)

n0f00ln said:


> Savannahs installed. On the fence about lowering it due to our winters here, thoughts?


Looks great! I just put Savannahs on in the Anthracite & Silver with Michelin Pilot Sport AS3s. Love the look. What tires are those? Not a big fan of the lowered look anyway and agree not really practical in NJ winters. Enjoy!


----------



## dubGLI05 (May 13, 2009)

n0f00ln said:


> Savannahs installed. On the fence about lowering it due to our winters here, thoughts?


I have driven all winter in my audi TT-s with no issues. Really really enjoyed it too. A lowered Tig would still be world's better in the snow compared to my TT-S


----------



## lowburb (May 14, 2005)

n0f00ln said:


> Savannahs installed. On the fence about lowering it due to our winters here, thoughts?


I have a lowered FWD Tig in Medicine Hat and I'm not the least bit worried. I also drive a 2wd lowered truck all winter. The only things needed are ice radials (Blizzaks or similar) and a little practice.... With all wheel drive it's not even a concern for you...


----------



## bulldogger (Mar 4, 2008)

Did the fuel pump recall this morning.


----------



## n0f00ln (Jul 22, 2014)

tdeprenda said:


> Looks great! I just put Savannahs on in the Anthracite & Silver with Michelin Pilot Sport AS3s. Love the look. What tires are those? Not a big fan of the lowered look anyway and agree not really practical in NJ winters. Enjoy!


I almost went with the AS3 too, its a good tire. Mine are the nokian WGR3, they call them all weather.


----------



## goofydug (Feb 5, 2004)

Installed snobrdrdan's old Techtonics exhaust on my 4-motion tig. Sounds nice, not very loud at all, but a little lower overall tone :thumbup:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

n0f00ln said:


> Savannahs installed. On the fence about lowering it due to our winters here, thoughts?


Even lowered, you're still going to have tons of ground clearance.

And you're 4motion anyways...so I don't see what the issue is, lol



goofydug said:


> Installed snobrdrdan's old Techtonics exhaust on my 4-motion tig. Sounds nice, not very loud at all, but a little lower overall tone :thumbup:


I approve this message :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## greggmischenko (Mar 21, 2011)

Did the rear glass trim first and liked it so I did the rest. It took a lot more paint than I thought so only one side of car is done right now. And yes, PlastiDip of course.


----------



## oD4No (Sep 14, 2014)

greggmischenko said:


> Did the rear glass trim first and liked it so I did the rest. It took a lot more paint than I thought so only one side of car is done right now. And yes, PlastiDip of course.


awesome man ! I'm thinking of doing the same on my reflex silver.


----------



## greggmischenko (Mar 21, 2011)

oD4No said:


> awesome man ! I'm thinking of doing the same on my reflex silver.


I couldn't believe how much overspray/mist gets into the air and on to other parts of the car. When I do the other side, I'm getting another plastic drop cloth and covering everything on the car except for what I'm painting. I have a bunch of spots on the car with little specks of PlastiDip that do come off with claybar and some elbow grease, but it looks like I'll be claying the whole car this weekend.


----------



## n0f00ln (Jul 22, 2014)

snobrdrdan said:


> Even lowered, you're still going to have tons of ground clearance.
> 
> And you're 4motion anyways...so I don't see what the issue is, lol
> 
> ...


----------



## williams91 (Dec 3, 2012)

I install 2 thule roof mounted bike carriers with thule fearing just in Time to go Burke in vermont last weekend with friends. Sorry for my por english, my First language is french and i m from Québec.











Envoyé de mon iPad à l'aide de Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

n0f00ln said:


> i suppose..but winters here can be challanging, not unlike michigan i guess. Thanks for the input


This past winter was *real* bad here, and I was only FWD and lowered a little with snow tires....no issues at all.

Even if you "slammed" the Tiguan, there's still more ground clearance than a typical car would have anyways


----------



## Kenderama (Aug 23, 2010)

greggmischenko said:


> I couldn't believe how much overspray/mist gets into the air and on to other parts of the car. When I do the other side, I'm getting another plastic drop cloth and covering everything on the car except for what I'm painting. I have a bunch of spots on the car with little specks of PlastiDip that do come off with claybar and some elbow grease, but it looks like I'll be claying the whole car this weekend.


That looks great there, greggmischenko! I've not gotten brave enough to do those yet, but I did add another coat to the grill this past week, and shot a couple pics after the rains cleared this weekend:


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

williams91 said:


>


wheel and tire specs again? Any rubbing when you were all loaded up?


----------



## bulldogger (Mar 4, 2008)

98DUB said:


> wheel and tire specs again? Any rubbing when you were all loaded up?


Found this in another thread (doesn't answer your question about rubbing tho):

Drop st coilover 2.6 inch Max

Réplika porsche wheel 18x9,5 offset 30

Continental extrême contact dws 225/45/18

Camber front -1.7 rear -2.8


----------



## williams91 (Dec 3, 2012)

Normally it doesn't rub but i had to sand off the plastic lip from the front and back wings. But, as you see on the picture, i couldn't be more over load than that and yes it did rub whenever there was big irregularities on the road or when i took a turn fast










Envoyé de mon iPad à l'aide de Tapatalk


----------



## kabory (Jul 7, 2014)

*used up the last of my carbon fiber*


----------



## bulldogger (Mar 4, 2008)

Received some Porsche caps to help make the engine bay look moar pretty.


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

williams91 said:


> Normally it doesn't rub but i had to sand off the plastic lip from the front and back wings. But, as you see on the picture, i couldn't be more over load than that and yes it did rub whenever there was big irregularities on the road or when i took a turn fast
> 
> 
> 
> ...


love the flag haha!~


----------



## MK6JSW (Nov 13, 2013)

Installed LED's in the interior, puddle lights, and license plate lights. I sprayed the amber side markers with night shades too. I'm waiting on the clear coat to dry so I can wet sand them.

I decided to debadge the rear this evening.


----------



## shortybdub (Oct 14, 2011)

Finally did the paddle shifter steering wheel swap, same wheel as on page 49. Simple, took 30 minutes total and that's with the coding. Only thing I had to do was connect the battery so I could turn the wheel back the other way. Don't know how else to do it as KESSY locked the wheel in place. I really like it as it gives more control over shifting without taking my hands off the wheel. Still not as rapid-fire quick shifts as in the GTI's DSG, but it'll do. As usual, wife had no clue that I did anything to the car .


----------



## MK6JSW (Nov 13, 2013)

shortybdub said:


> Finally did the paddle shifter steering wheel swap, same wheel as on page 49. Simple, took 30 minutes total and that's with the coding. Only thing I had to do was connect the battery so I could turn the wheel back the other way. Don't know how else to do it as KESSY locked the wheel in place. I really like it as it gives more control over shifting without taking my hands off the wheel. Still not as rapid-fire quick shifts as in the GTI's DSG, but it'll do. As usual, wife had no clue that I did anything to the car .


I threatened to take the Golf R wheel out of my wife's car to put it in the Tiguan. She told me that I can as long as she gets a new Passat. I think I'll just buy one.


----------



## shortybdub (Oct 14, 2011)

MK6JSW said:


> I threatened to take the Golf R wheel out of my wife's car to put it in the Tiguan. She told me that I can as long as she gets a new Passat. I think I'll just buy one.


Yep, a LOT cheaper too. I went same wheel instead of flat bottomed to save the cost of an airbag. Brand new wheel for 300 is palatable.


----------



## MK6JSW (Nov 13, 2013)

shortybdub said:


> Yep, a LOT cheaper too. I went same wheel instead of flat bottomed to save the cost of an airbag. Brand new wheel for 300 is palatable.



I paid $450 shipped for the Golf R euro wheel w/shifters, airbag, and harness new. I bought it on ebay Portugal. I just need to find another for that price.


----------



## A1an (Mar 22, 2007)

Leaking rear main on our 61k mile 2010. Yay.


----------



## kabory (Jul 7, 2014)

Received my Forge Atmospheric Blow Off Valve today. Working till Midnight so I will install it tomorrow morning.


----------



## VetCHeang (Aug 13, 2007)

Not today but last Saturday, got the APR stg1 reflash at H2Oi
They say its updated for the fuel pump recall.


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

bulldogger said:


> Received some Porsche caps to help make the engine bay look moar pretty.


 One Porsche and one R8 cap, was seeing which ones I liked more. You get the idea though


----------



## energie23 (Mar 13, 2003)

VetCHeang said:


> Not today but last Saturday, got the APR stg1 reflash at H2Oi
> They say its updated for the fuel pump recall.


how to you like the flash?


----------



## VetCHeang (Aug 13, 2007)

energie23 said:


> how to you like the flash?


It pulls really nice! Fuel economy is better but I have to reset the ecu because I put 500mi on solely highway driving and the trans learned that driving pattern.


----------



## kabory (Jul 7, 2014)

kabory said:


> Received my Forge Atmospheric Blow Off Valve today. Working till Midnight so I will install it tomorrow morning.


[video]http://vid349.photobucket.com/albums/q398/kabory/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-09/48348A5D-8A13-438C-AC23-3FAACE92905D_zpsdv7mcogo.mp4[/video]


----------



## Pineapplegti ! (Dec 17, 2008)

Back to stock and traded in..it was a good run ole girl










New wifemobile..well after they fix the holes in the bumper :banghead:


----------



## gearheadzTV (Sep 15, 2009)

kabory said:


> [video]http://vid349.photobucket.com/albums/q398/kabory/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-09/48348A5D-8A13-438C-AC23-3FAACE92905D_zpsdv7mcogo.mp4[/video]


Love how that sounds! Can u give me some info on where/which valve you got?


----------



## kabory (Jul 7, 2014)

gearheadzTV said:


> Love how that sounds! Can u give me some info on where/which valve you got
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/181431703657
> Forge spacer
> ...


----------



## MK6JSW (Nov 13, 2013)

I'm dropping off my 19" savannah wheels at the powder coating shop Monday morning. Pics to come next week.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

Pineapplegti ! said:


> Back to stock and traded in..it was a good run ole girl
> ic:
> ic:
> New wifemobile..well after they fix the holes in the bumper :banghead:


:thumbup: love the upgrade.


----------



## oasis (Apr 22, 2003)

I got gas for my daughter's Tig and imagined having one of my own. :laugh:


----------



## Pineapplegti ! (Dec 17, 2008)

QUOTE=DasCC;86419215]:thumbup: love the upgrade.[/QUOTE]

Thanks..Brown on dark brown 3.0 tdi


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Pineapplegti ! said:


> Thanks..Brown on dark brown 3.0 tdi


Dream Setup, nice work


----------



## Pineapplegti ! (Dec 17, 2008)

98DUB said:


> Dream Setup, nice work


Thanks man..Blangiiin .. just need some q7 21 inch peelers.


----------



## bulldogger (Mar 4, 2008)

Been meaning to do this for weeks now, but I finally gave the engine bay a good cleaning.


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Scored a free box, unfortunately its to long (over 90"). When I open the hatch, with the Abt spoiler, it hits the box and thats not gonna work. Looked good though!


----------



## kabory (Jul 7, 2014)




----------



## ND40oz (Jul 25, 2004)

Pineapplegti ! said:


> Thanks man..Blangiiin .. just need some q7 21 inch peelers.


Tire choices are terrible for the 21" wheels.


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

kabory said:


>


love the high brake light!


----------



## Digipix (Jun 6, 2006)

Evoms intake not my favorite designs but I got it for $100


----------



## bulldogger (Mar 4, 2008)

Swapped out the center caps for colored versions


----------



## bulldogger (Mar 4, 2008)

The quick photoshoot was yesterday morning, but wifey finally finished post processing the pics today. 

_DSC0400_t by lyn santiaGOphotography, on Flickr

I've got more, but I'll post them in the official Tiguan picture thread.


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Impulse bought a 9 drawer tool box, fit without a problem


----------



## BIG EYE (Aug 20, 2001)

Pineapplegti ! said:


> Back to stock and traded in..it was a good run ole girl
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice upgrade! Are you going to put the SNA's on there?


----------



## bulldogger (Mar 4, 2008)

BIG EYE said:


> Nice upgrade! Are you going to put the SNA's on there?



http://lasvegas.craigslist.org/pts/4697712626.html

A couple of us Hawaii guys were thinking about having some Vegas friends grab these up for us. Can't beat the price IMO :thumbup:


----------



## Digipix (Jun 6, 2006)

BIG EYE said:


> Nice upgrade! Are you going to put the SNA's on there?


SNA are not the same lug pattern


----------



## bulldogger (Mar 4, 2008)

Been rolling around with the long whip antenna removed for a while now. Finally received my shorty in the mail today and put it on.


----------



## BIG EYE (Aug 20, 2001)

bulldogger said:


> http://lasvegas.craigslist.org/pts/4697712626.html
> 
> A couple of us Hawaii guys were thinking about having some Vegas friends grab these up for us. Can't beat the price IMO :thumbup:


That is a good deal. Not much less than I sold them to him for. 




Digipix said:


> SNA are not the same lug pattern


Didn't realize Touareg had a different lug pattern. What are they, 5x120?


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

BIG EYE said:


> That is a good deal. Not much less than I sold them to him for.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


5x130


----------



## Camviet (Aug 24, 2014)

*Plasti Dip*

After the weekly wash;

Dipped my rims, painted calipers and lug nut caps red:

















Dipped the rear emblems a while back:


----------



## VetCHeang (Aug 13, 2007)

Installed the GFB DV+ an fine tuned the ISC coilovers it rides way better but was pouring so bad that I couldn't notice a difference with the DV+


----------



## Digipix (Jun 6, 2006)

When I lowered my tiguan I didn't get a alignment so 10k miles later I now how 2 new front tires and a alignment


----------



## KCXTWO (Apr 27, 2013)

Did you end up doing the LED tail lamps?




Digipix said:


> When I lowered my tiguan I didn't get a alignment so 10k miles later I now how 2 new front tires and a alignment


----------



## Digipix (Jun 6, 2006)

Yep


----------



## KCXTWO (Apr 27, 2013)

Nice! Now to get the amber turn signals to work.



Digipix said:


> Yep


----------



## Digipix (Jun 6, 2006)

And rear fog light


----------



## tigtwo (Oct 15, 2014)

defjan21 said:


>


HOLY GOD THAT IS BEAUTIFUL!! 

Details please!!!!


----------



## bulldogger (Mar 4, 2008)

Picked up a used Yakima Load Warrior for the Tig.


----------



## A1an (Mar 22, 2007)

Fabric on the headliner just let go today. Nice on a 4 year old car that has been garaged most of its life. Same issue with our MKV a few years back as well. Love Volkswagens...hate their headliners.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

A quick oil change to kill some time during the rain.


----------



## VetCHeang (Aug 13, 2007)

Replaced this guys










with this ones










And finally did this










and on my way I saw this


----------



## pennOMFS (Oct 16, 2014)

Wrapped the side mirror housings in gloss black vinyl. And covered the amber side markers with smoke vinyl film.


----------



## dgreenberg (Feb 8, 2014)

Wash and wax for the Tiggy today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

After a year & 16k miles of abuse, I finally cleaned up the wife's Tig with a clay bar, polish, wax

Unfortunately, it's hard to get VW's Reflex Silver to really pop (in these pics)


IMG_4972 by snobrdrdan1, on Flickr


IMG_4971 by snobrdrdan1, on Flickr


IMG_4967 by snobrdrdan1, on Flickr


IMG_4968 by snobrdrdan1, on Flickr

Best pic:

IMG_4969 by snobrdrdan1, on Flickr


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

snobrdrdan said:


> Best pic:
> 
> IMG_4969 by snobrdrdan1, on Flickr


Angles are key with RS :thumbup: . Looks good.


----------



## Kyle805 (Mar 1, 2014)

Picked up a cpo 2011 Tig after trading in my mk6 gti. Can't wait to start modding! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## VetCHeang (Aug 13, 2007)

Finished working around restrictions so, I got rid of this










And installed an AFE drop in filter, replaced front rotors and pads and installed the Tyrolsport brake stiffening kit.










Will get NY emissions inspection done then jump to stage II. Thanks to John @ RocEuro for supporting this project! :beer:


----------



## energie23 (Mar 13, 2003)

^right on! you're doing a lot of things to your tiguan!:thumbup:


----------



## adamatmap (Nov 3, 2014)

VetCHeang said:


> Finished working around restrictions so, I got rid of this
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Feel any difference with the brake stiffening kit? Was thinking about getting the Torque Solution kit for my MK6 GTI and my Tiguan.

Let me know your feedback!


----------



## VetCHeang (Aug 13, 2007)

Got the NYS inspection then flashed to APR stage2+ test pipe file V1.2 It pulls really hard!



adamatmap said:


> Feel any difference with the brake stiffening kit? Was thinking about getting the Torque Solution kit for my MK6 GTI and my Tiguan.
> 
> Let me know your feedback!


Yes, the Tyrolsport kit is awesome, there is not spongy feeling anymore. The kit replaces the rubber bushings so, there is less pressure loss in "deforming" the rubber bushings. Nice upgrade, will install them in my summer beater as soon as spring comes back.


----------



## MK6JSW (Nov 13, 2013)




----------



## GotTiguan13 (Nov 6, 2014)

You just removed that section of pipe with the cat and what just have new straight thru pipe?
You mentioned red stitched steering wheel, did you buy a new one or what? 

Thanks!

Color matched side marker lamps









Red stitch steering wheel









Lowering it next week[/QUOTE]


----------



## adamatmap (Nov 3, 2014)

I put it in time out...


----------



## beetleboy023 (Nov 17, 2004)

*Tiguan is now baggggggedddddddddddddd*





Airlift slam series bags, with v2 management, 5 gallon skinny tank and 480c compressor. If you need any air ride stuff please contact my buddy kevin at www.underwrapsautomotive.com.


----------



## LoKisSpYdR (Apr 1, 2013)

Bought a 2009 SEL 4Motion on Saturday. Replaced the wife's MDX to something better on fuel - her long term this past oil change was 13mpg - she drives mostly city but that's still atrocious!


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Man that's worse than a blown V8! :screwy:


----------



## LoKisSpYdR (Apr 1, 2013)

Yeah she avg'd 15mpg when we had our (C5) S6 a few yrs back. Still hate that I ever got rid of that car.


----------



## Digipix (Jun 6, 2006)

TTrs clutch


----------



## Reallyslowrio (Oct 1, 2012)

Digipix said:


> TTrs clutch



I'm bitter that my clutch woes are helping people get cheaper clutches.



Happy to see a TIG getting new parts though.


----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

Had to replace 2 out of my 4 tires today because they were down to the indicator strips already. I wonder if anyone else is going through tires as fast as I am?? I put 4 brand new ones on last november, rotated once ~7k and now at about 12-13k the rears were spent... Seems way too premature in my mind but I wasn't even able to get a warranty claim for them even though they are warrantied at 40k. Oh well...I just bought a set up for winter so at least I wont be driving with these too much until next spring.

I will post updates when I put on the new set


----------



## goofydug (Feb 5, 2004)

Java^Tiggy said:


> Had to replace 2 out of my 4 tires today because they were down to the indicator strips already. I wonder if anyone else is going through tires as fast as I am?? I put 4 brand new ones on last november, rotated once ~7k and now at about 12-13k the rears were spent... Seems way too premature in my mind but I wasn't even able to get a warranty claim for them even though they are warrantied at 40k. Oh well...I just bought a set up for winter so at least I wont be driving with these too much until next spring.
> 
> I will post updates when I put on the new set


Do you have crazy alignment specs? That's very premature for a properly aligned vehicle.


----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

goofydug said:


> Do you have crazy alignment specs? That's very premature for a properly aligned vehicle.


No not at all. I am lowered on coil-overs and have a stage 2+ tune...that's it. No modified camber or anything, just the normal camber that comes from lowering but the tires were worn evenly and I got an alignment right after I got my new wheels and tires mounted last year.


----------



## Reallyslowrio (Oct 1, 2012)

Java^Tiggy said:


> No not at all. I am lowered on coil-overs and have a _*stage 2+ tune*_...that's it. No modified camber or anything, just the normal camber that comes from lowering but the tires were worn evenly and I got an alignment right after I got my new wheels and tires mounted last year.


This is why my tires are at 4/32 with only 4k miles on them. 

255/40/19 BFG G-force Sport Comp 2...Pain in the wallet.


----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

Reallyslowrio said:


> This is why my tires are at 4/32 with only 4k miles on them.
> 
> 255/40/19 BFG G-force Sport Comp 2...Pain in the wallet.


Wow...that is really bad. I guess at least I'm not the only one feeling the pain. I'd hate to change my driving habits, maybe I will look for a harder compound tire next time and strictly use them spring through fall since I bought the winter setup now

The Tig using Tapatalk


----------



## pinoygti (Mar 21, 2011)

Tiggy got a new wheels


----------



## MK6JSW (Nov 13, 2013)

If you bought the tires from discount tire direct they'll prorate them.


----------



## vwhipster (Apr 20, 2012)

Java^Tiggy said:


> Wow...that is really bad. I guess at least I'm not the only one feeling the pain. I'd hate to change my driving habits, maybe I will look for a harder compound tire next time and strictly use them spring through fall since I bought the winter setup now
> 
> The Tig using Tapatalk


Put Hankook v12's on the guan in may, as of right now they are all shot, makes me wish I didnt get good tires 

Im all the way down on solowerks s1 coils and I had an alignment done so I dont know whats up


----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

vwhipster said:


> Put Hankook v12's on the guan in may, as of right now they are all shot, makes me wish I didnt get good tires
> 
> Im all the way down on solowerks s1 coils and I had an alignment done so I dont know whats up


It seems like this car just eats away at tires. Even my stock tires were shot in a little over a year at stock height. And only had a tune for half that amount of time.

The Tig using Tapatalk


----------



## BIG EYE (Aug 20, 2001)

beetleboy023 said:


> Airlift slam series bags, with v2 management, 5 gallon skinny tank and 480c compressor. If you need any air ride stuff please contact my buddy kevin at www.underwrapsautomotive.com.


Any pics of your trunk setup?


----------



## beetleboy023 (Nov 17, 2004)

*hey*

trunk setup is a work in progress still have to make false floor for it, biggest thing was getting it in the car before the winter. Basically just used the existing foam for now. gonna make a custom wood floor with some plexiglass, because i still need to use my trunk.


----------



## goofydug (Feb 5, 2004)

Recently finished my bag install. Then put some 225/45 Blizzaks on the Savannah's for winter. The tires are hardly touching the fenders at this height. I'm hoping an alignment with minor camber adjustment will give me a little more clearance.


----------



## Digipix (Jun 6, 2006)

R8 coilpacks


----------



## slyder280zx (Nov 17, 2014)

Dipped the grill, cleaned all the name badges off the back hatch, got a set of xxr 530's 19x8.75 35mm offset 225/45/19










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

slyder280zx said:


> Dipped the grill, cleaned all the name badges off the back hatch, got a set of xxr 530's 19x9.75 35mm offset 225/45/19
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like the grill


----------



## Kyle805 (Mar 1, 2014)

slyder280zx said:


> Dipped the grill, cleaned all the name badges off the back hatch, got a set of xxr 530's 19x8.75 35mm offset 225/45/19
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Looks great, I'm thinking of picking up a set of 527's 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## slyder280zx (Nov 17, 2014)

Kyle805 said:


> Looks great, I'm thinking of picking up a set of 527's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## a1junkie (Apr 26, 2000)

A little after midnight, I walked out of the hockey rink into the refreshing 18* air to find an opportunity to pop the cherry on my Tiguan's widowmaker jack.


----------



## C Jayhawker (Apr 6, 2012)

Dropped $800 (after install) on a set of new Continental PureContact tires. After 47,000 miles the original factory rubber (Continental ContiProContacts) is down to about 4/32 which is just downright unsafe in the winter in the midwest. 
I gotta say, spending that much money on something SO BORING is extremely painful, but I don't believe cheap tires are ever a smart decision


----------



## dgreenberg (Feb 8, 2014)

Listed my Tig for sale!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bulldogger (Mar 4, 2008)

C Jayhawker said:


> I gotta say, spending that much money on something SO BORING is extremely painful, but I don't believe cheap tires are ever a smart decision


Agreed....and I will be feeling the same $800 pain to my wallet soon as well. :banghead:


----------



## zerogravityGTI (Apr 26, 2008)

Friday did VAG COM 
1. Key fob roll down/up windows and open pan roof 
2. Rain closure
3. ABS emergency flashers 
4. High beam with fog on
5. DRL with Fog lights on auto/off position 
6. I think that's it. Down side on a 14 tiguan not available needle sweep :sly:


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

a1junkie said:


> A little after midnight, I walked out of the hockey rink into the refreshing 18* air to find an opportunity to pop the cherry on my Tiguan's widowmaker jack.


:thumbup: great winter tire setup


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

zerogravityGTI said:


> Friday did VAG COM
> 1. Key fob roll down/up windows and open pan roof
> 2. Rain closure
> 3. ABS emergency flashers
> ...


which dropdown did you choose in adaptation? I can't remember off hand which one worked for my '13 but it was different than my previous VWs (_*staging*_).


----------



## cjmoy (Aug 23, 2000)

DasCC said:


> which dropdown did you choose in adaptation? I can't remember off hand which one worked for my '13 but it was different than my previous VWs (_*staging*_).


Yes, on my 2013 it was under "Cluster Celebration" or something similar.


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Sittin pretty in the snow! :thumbup: 



goofydug said:


> Recently finished my bag install. Then put some 225/45 Blizzaks on the Savannah's for winter. The tires are hardly touching the fenders at this height. I'm hoping an alignment with minor camber adjustment will give me a little more clearance.


----------



## gv_joji (Jun 13, 2012)

zerogravityGTI said:


> Friday did VAG COM
> 1. Key fob roll down/up windows and open pan roof
> 2. Rain closure
> 3. ABS emergency flashers
> ...


As others have mentioned, it's possible on certain 14's. Go to Module 17 Adaptation and look for 'indicator celebration'. 

I just ran through the same tweaks as you  best of luck.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

cjmoy said:


> Yes, on my 2013 it was under "Cluster Celebration" or something similar.





gv_joji said:


> As others have mentioned, it's possible on certain 14's. Go to Module 17 Adaptation and look for 'indicator celebration'.
> 
> I just ran through the same tweaks as you  best of luck.


:thumbup: yes! I remember is was "celebration" somthing. Gave me a laugh.


----------



## Digipix (Jun 6, 2006)

Rear muffler delete


----------



## echomatics (Oct 19, 2012)

When you have time can you post a sound clip?


----------



## YQTYYZ (Jul 13, 2001)

*Winter Mode*

Replika 16-inch wheels with 215/65/16 Michelin Xicei3 tires.


----------



## Kenderama (Aug 23, 2010)

Updated the stock head unit (RNS-315) to a nicer Alpine IDX-007.




























Once I figure out a better place for the mic I'll be completely happy.


----------



## gearheadzTV (Sep 15, 2009)

Got a flat! Had to come to the realization that I needed to buy 4 new tires because of the 4mo....:banghead:
Contis only lasted 20k miles, less than a year FML! 
Went ahead and bought Firestone Firehawk Wide Ovals with road hazard protection. Anyone have experience with these? Hopefully they last longer and the protection saves me a few bucks should the wife decide to drive over a can of nails again...


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

Kenderama said:


> Updated the stock head unit (RNS-315) to a nicer Alpine IDX-007.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you still able to use the SW buttons?


----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

I thought I would see if there was interest here before I create a FS thread, but I am selling an S3 metal end tank FMIC that I bought from a fellow tig owner on the site and decided not to install it. Just looking to get what I paid +shipping to you or if you are local and want to pick it up that works too. If there is interest I'll create a thread and get it going.

The Tig using Tapatalk


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

I love Alpine head units! :thumbup:


----------



## goofydug (Feb 5, 2004)

DasCC said:


> Are you still able to use the SW buttons?


Yeah, more info on the Alpine head unit plz


----------



## mapple (Dec 4, 2013)

Had a CTS downpipe installed and reflashed to stage 2+


----------



## runnergeek (Oct 28, 2014)

Kenderama said:


> Once I figure out a better place for the mic I'll be completely happy.




This is where I put the mic for my Pioneer AVH-4000NEX


----------



## runnergeek (Oct 28, 2014)

goofydug said:


> Yeah, more info on the Alpine head unit plz


And yes, I'm able to use the SW controls with my Pioneer.


----------



## Digipix (Jun 6, 2006)

Christmas lights on the roof rack


----------



## Kenderama (Aug 23, 2010)

goofydug said:


> Yeah, more info on the Alpine head unit plz


I got the Steering Wheel Adaptor kit from Crutchfield, and yeah, I get to use volume up/down, and forward back tracks on the steering wheel. If I hit the "Voice Active" button however it just mutes the stereo and says "Voice Control Active" but it outputs no audio (since the stereo it needs is gone) or responds to no voice commands (same).

I did notice that I also lost my compass / direction notation in the MFI, but the new Alpine head unit is stellar.


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Finally got around to installing the LED Puddle Lights:


----------



## agabo.pw (Aug 5, 2014)

*intake*

installed autotech intake!

Next week im concidering Revo stg 1, what do you guys think about Revo reflash?


----------



## dingo7 (Nov 12, 2011)

agabo.pw said:


> installed autotech intake!
> 
> Next week im concidering Revo stg 1, what do you guys think about Revo reflash?


might want to cap that open hole on the intake, but it looks good:thumbup:


----------



## tiguancutie (Sep 13, 2012)

agabo.pw said:


> installed autotech intake!
> 
> Next week im concidering Revo stg 1, what do you guys think about Revo reflash?



Love my Stage 1 revo tune!


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

Mounted up the Inno IN-FR stays and 48'' bars last week


----------



## agabo.pw (Aug 5, 2014)

dingo7 said:


> might want to cap that open hole on the intake, but it looks good:thumbup:



Yes! I did it! it sounded funny though, like a wistle! LOL


----------



## agabo.pw (Aug 5, 2014)

tiguancutie said:


> Love my Stage 1 revo tune!


Okay! 100% I will do it! Do the MPG increase while cruising?


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Travy said:


> Mounted up the Inno IN-FR stays and 48'' bars last week


Nice Board Rack :snowcool:


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

98DUB said:


> Nice Board Rack :snowcool:


Pops built it for me a few weeks back :thumbup:


----------



## VWTiger210 (Jul 13, 2014)

Ordered a Euroswitch and Winpower HID headlight housing. Look for pics soon


----------



## tiguancutie (Sep 13, 2012)

agabo.pw said:


> Okay! 100% I will do it! Do the MPG increase while cruising?


I saw a increase. Stock i'd only get 450km's - 500kms to a tank max... now i'm getting about 650-700kms


----------



## Digipix (Jun 6, 2006)

Travy said:


> Mounted up the Inno IN-FR stays and 48'' bars last week


hey travy nice to see you got a tiguan. any big plans for it like the gti? I have talk to you a few time I had the black audi a3 on image wheels way back in 07/08


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

Digipix said:


> hey travy nice to see you got a tiguan. any big plans for it like the gti? I have talk to you a few time I had the black audi a3 on image wheels way back in 07/08


What's up dude, didn't know you had a tiguan also. No major plans for it, just wanted something newer to daily. I bought a Thule box for it the other day and have a few things I'd like to do but the 20th is still the main project car. I actually sold my Images earlier this year to a buddy and he rebuilt them to put on his wrx wagon; the guy who owns your old set ended up buying the 3'' rear lips off of my buddy and relipped your old set too. :wave:


----------



## Reimer- (Apr 29, 2013)

G3Variant said:


> Thanks
> The wheels are zito.. The same as Miro wheels in the US..
> 
> Some more crappy pictures from my phone..


Wait so 20x9.5 with et 30? Does Miro make those for the type 111? and the Tiguans bolt pattern is 5x120? Sorry I am really new to the tiguan. Literally just got mine yesterday.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Kenderama said:


> I got the Steering Wheel Adaptor kit from Crutchfield, and yeah, I get to use volume up/down, and forward back tracks on the steering wheel. If I hit the "Voice Active" button however it just mutes the stereo and says "Voice Control Active" but it outputs no audio (since the stereo it needs is gone) or responds to no voice commands (same).
> 
> I did notice that I also lost my compass / direction notation in the MFI, but the new Alpine head unit is stellar.


You can make the "Voice Active" button a MUTE button thru VagCom, if you wanted. I'm not sure if it'd work on your aftermarket HU though, but at least you wouldn't get that annoying voice

Turning the Microphone button on the steering wheel into a Mute Button
Steering Wheel --> Long Coding Helper
UNCHECK this box (Bit 3) & it will mute the radio thru the microphone button on the left side of the MFSW.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Reimer- said:


> the Tiguans bolt pattern is 5x120?


No, it's 5x112


----------



## GEN7Z (Nov 20, 2014)

Took her on a cross country from Botswana to South Africa......800kms +-.......Some great stretches of dead straight tarmac to stretch her legs. ( :


----------



## rabstg (Jun 4, 2002)

*New rubber justified new rims...*

For marginally more than new tires alone I bought a rim and tire package for the wife's TigLean.


New rims:













Old rims:


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

GEN7Z said:


> Took her on a cross country from Botswana to South Africa......800kms +-.......Some great stretches of dead straight tarmac to stretch her legs. ( :


:thumbup:


----------



## bigconig (Feb 8, 2008)

rabstg said:


> For marginally more than new tires alone I bought a rim and tire package for the wife's TigLean.
> 
> 
> New rims:
> ...


Looks great, any plans on selling the old rims?


----------



## rabstg (Jun 4, 2002)

bigconig said:


> Looks great, any plans on selling the old rims?


Hi-

My wife wants to keep them for winter tires. Because "we get so much snow here in DC" ... 

Troy


----------



## bigconig (Feb 8, 2008)

rabstg said:


> Hi-
> 
> My wife wants to keep them for winter tires. Because "we get so much snow here in DC" ...
> 
> Troy


LOL, that's cool bro. Gotta keep the wife happy and you know if you did sell them there'd be a blizzard the next day


----------



## Digipix (Jun 6, 2006)

hotchkis rear sway bar





Took about 30 mins to install well worth it! Forgot to take a installed picture


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Anybody have an Abt Grille and Front lip or know of where to get one? I already contacted Abt USA in California. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

98DUB said:


> Anybody have an Abt Grille and Front lip or know of where to get one? I already contacted Abt USA in California.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For what generation?

The Tig using Tapatalk


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Java^Tiggy said:


> For what generation?
> 
> The Tig using Tapatalk


1st Gen


----------



## elabs75_VW (Mar 20, 2009)

98DUB said:


> Anybody have an Abt Grille and Front lip or know of where to get one? I already contacted Abt USA in California.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here:

















Ordered from:
http://www.pitlane.bg/search.php?ac...0&ProductAttributes=0&ProductOptions=0&page=1

Took about a month to get shipped to US


----------



## VWTiger210 (Jul 13, 2014)

*Auto Light Switch*

I put in the auto light switch without the sensor. I originally ordered the one below where it had no auto function but they sent me the auto light switch and no sensor. So awaiting sensor. Also the Winpower headlights got denied in customs so Winpower had to re-ship. ERGH!!!!


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

Got a low tire pressure error. 

I've had a modest air compressor for a few years but it never occurred to me to use it to pump up tires. Ran to the hardware store and picked up this guy....










Worked pretty good and now I don't gotta run to gas station anymore to inflate them.


----------



## A1an (Mar 22, 2007)

Was out of town when my wife frantically called me stating herTiguan had a CEL, flashing EPC, severe hesitation, and was in limp mode. Ha her tow it to the dealer since I was gone...ended up being two bad coil packs. Harness connectors also disintegrated on the tech. Extended warranty is covering all four packs and the harness to the tune of $900.


----------



## GEN7Z (Nov 20, 2014)

*Sunday wash and waxed*


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

^^^Did you black out only the inner lights on the tailgate? :what:

Why didn't you just use silver vinyl to cover them instead, or "smoke"/black out all the tail lights?


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

A1an said:


> Was out of town when my wife frantically called me stating herTiguan had a CEL, flashing EPC, severe hesitation, and was in limp mode. Ha her tow it to the dealer since I was gone...ended up being two bad coil packs. Harness connectors also disintegrated on the tech. Extended warranty is covering all four packs and the harness to the tune of $900.


900??!!! arent packs around $20 a piece? I can't imagine the harness is more than a couple hundred or should be... :thumbup: for warranty.


----------



## A1an (Mar 22, 2007)

Repair invoice ended up being less but with the tow and rental came in right at $900.

EDIT----Above was way off. Misunderstood my wife. Total bill was about $450. Our deductible was $250 which would have covered the parts to DIY this. Sucks that I was out of town. With a panicking wife and a four year old I felt getting it to the dealer was the best option.


----------



## VWTiger210 (Jul 13, 2014)

*Winpower HID housing installed*







Got my lights today Xmas Eve. Truly plug and play with no errors. Installed with Euroswitch with auto light sensor. 6 bolts each side pops right out.


----------



## Kyle805 (Mar 1, 2014)

Got a set of CH012's from my fiancé for Christmas, pumped for spring to throw them on! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kyle805 (Mar 1, 2014)

Oops, double post

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Reallyslowrio (Oct 1, 2012)

Finally got everything ordered to redo my suspension...again...

OEM Golf R front and rear shocks
VWR Golf R lowering springs
ALL new hardware (mounts, bearings, bump stops, ALL bolts)

Should have done this the first time, or second time. I'm done cheaping out on this car.


----------



## echomatics (Oct 19, 2012)

Reallyslowrio said:


> Finally got everything ordered to redo my suspension...again...
> 
> OEM Golf R front and rear shocks
> VWR Golf R lowering springs
> ...


Looking forward to seeing this when its all done. Been thinking of doing this same setup


----------



## lowera6 (Jun 19, 2006)

Why Golf R OEM shocks? What Springs you want to use? Next Sunday i will go to Wolfsburg by train to pick up my new tiguan R-Line. For spring 2015 i've been thinking to lower the tiggy. I have won a 250.-€ gift coupon from H&R, so i think about a set of ajustable coilover & springs...


Geht nicht, gibt's nicht... www.golf2tfsi.de


----------



## Reallyslowrio (Oct 1, 2012)

lowera6 said:


> Why Golf R OEM shocks? What Springs you want to use? Next Sunday i will go to Wolfsburg by train to pick up my new tiguan R-Line. For spring 2015 i've been thinking to lower the tiggy. I have won a 250.-€ gift coupon from H&R, so i think about a set of ajustable coilover & springs...
> 
> 
> Geht nicht, gibt's nicht... www.golf2tfsi.de


I'm going to run OEM Golf R shocks because they are shorter and stiffer than the GTI shocks and I want a firm, but not terrible ride. Going to run VWR Golf R/R32 Springs.

Here is the full thread I just started. I'll update it as the parts come in next week.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7095982-Golf-R-Suspension&p=86900959#post86900959


----------



## lowera6 (Jun 19, 2006)

Thanks Man! I will read it the next days. Ok...! R shocks are shorter than GTI, but GTI's are shorter than Tiguan? The Springs are also OEM? So the Tiguan becomes more deepness from the shorter shocks and not from the Springs?!


Geht nicht, gibt's nicht... www.golf2tfsi.de


----------



## lowera6 (Jun 19, 2006)

I've read the other thread 


Geht nicht, gibt's nicht... www.golf2tfsi.de


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Mounted some 18" Rotfirm VCE's with 235/50 X-ice's for a trip to baker this weekend. It was awesome :beer:


----------



## Digipix (Jun 6, 2006)

that wheel looks good with the kit!!! you should get some more meaty tire and go for the repo man touareg look eace:


----------



## nfidel (Mar 16, 2009)

New shoes.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VWTiger210 (Jul 13, 2014)

Bought and installed the US VW Factory "Auto" light switch. The one from Ebay I bought failed within 2 days. The only thing it does not have is the parking light position and the rear fog function. Yes it costs about $100 but as they say you get what you pay for.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

VWTiger210 said:


> Bought and installed the US VW Factory "Auto" light switch. The one from Ebay I bought failed within 2 days. The only thing it does not have is the parking light position and the rear fog function. Yes it costs about *$100* but as they say you get what you pay for.


Yikes man....you could've gotten an OEM Euro one for $50 SHIPPED:
http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Tiguan_2-FWD-2.0T/Lighting/Switches/ES252792/


----------



## VWTiger210 (Jul 13, 2014)

snobrdrdan said:


> Yikes man....you could've gotten an OEM Euro one for $50 SHIPPED:
> http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Tiguan_2-FWD-2.0T/Lighting/Switches/ES252792/


I look at this way...retail is like $157 I have a source that charged me $95. I will never use the rear fog light function in the Euro switch and can live without the parking light function.


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

VWTiger210 said:


> I look at this way...retail is like $157 I have a source that charged me $95. I will never use the rear fog light function in the Euro switch and can live without the parking light function.


lol whatever you gotta tell yourself :beer:


----------



## VWTiger210 (Jul 13, 2014)

98DUB said:


> lol whatever you gotta tell yourself :beer:


Yeah lol....yeah I may have spent $40+ more but at least I have peace of mind it won't fail. I also look at it that I paid a premium for reliability and convenience of stock on hand and it being nearby. Oh well I'll survive.


----------



## tigtwo (Oct 15, 2014)

nfidel said:


> New shoes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

LOVE these wheels. Probably my current favorite wheels made by Audi. If I had to choose my 3 favorite wheels of all time, it would be the porsche cayenne turbo II's and then a tie between these and the tiguan OEM savannah wheels. I am a fan of simple wheels as you can tell.


----------



## VetCHeang (Aug 13, 2007)

Got frozen


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

for a sec I thought you did some weird texture effect. 



VetCHeang said:


> Got frozen


----------



## Digipix (Jun 6, 2006)

So started this project today


----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

Digipix said:


> So started this project today


That is awesome! I can't wait to see the final result

The Tig using Tapatalk


----------



## ledlow (May 30, 2011)

Towed with it for the first time...


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

ledlow said:


> Towed with it for the first time...


did you have to use the electical harness? I needed to haul something and was thinking about a uhaul trailer.


----------



## twoconnguy (Jan 1, 2004)

ledlow said:


> Towed with it for the first time...


Did U-Haul give you a hard time? I'm going to rent a 5' x 8' to haul some furniture from Florida to Minnesota, and they're telling me I need to have my hitch inspected before they'll reserve the trailer. They think it's not rated for it, but I have the Curt 2" receiver rated for 3500 lbs, and the towing module installed and coded. They're site doesn't allow you to enter 4 wheel drive either. I'm getting tempted to just tell them it's a Touareg and hope they don't notice.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

twoconnguy said:


> Did U-Haul give you a hard time? I'm going to rent a 5' x 8' to haul some furniture from Florida to Minnesota, and they're telling me I need to have my hitch inspected before they'll reserve the trailer. They think it's not rated for it, but I have the Curt 2" receiver rated for 3500 lbs, and the towing module installed and coded. They're site doesn't allow you to enter 4 wheel drive either. I'm getting tempted to just tell them it's a Touareg and hope they don't notice.


LOL they probably wouldn't esp. if you are de-badged.


----------



## ledlow (May 30, 2011)

DasCC said:


> did you have to use the electical harness? I needed to haul something and was thinking about a uhaul trailer.


No harness...the sales associate started looking under the bumper for it, I stopped him saying we were just going a few blocks.


----------



## ledlow (May 30, 2011)

twoconnguy said:


> Did U-Haul give you a hard time? I'm going to rent a 5' x 8' to haul some furniture from Florida to Minnesota, and they're telling me I need to have my hitch inspected before they'll reserve the trailer. They think it's not rated for it, but I have the Curt 2" receiver rated for 3500 lbs, and the towing module installed and coded. They're site doesn't allow you to enter 4 wheel drive either. I'm getting tempted to just tell them it's a Touareg and hope they don't notice.


Not sure if I just got a laid back store but they were not concerned about me using the Tig.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Finally put the snow tires on the wife's Tig & cleaned up the interior a little:


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Got the steering wheel installed, way easier than I thought. Tiguan airbag was a direct fit in the MK5 GTI wheel


----------



## Kyle805 (Mar 1, 2014)

98DUB said:


> Got the steering wheel installed, way easier than I thought. Tiguan airbag was a direct fit in the MK5 GTI wheel


Looks great, would really like to do this after I get a few other things done. Also super jealous of the blue cluster, I got stuck with white on my first gen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rabstg (Jun 4, 2002)

Love the foot well lighting and the steering wheel...


----------



## theruler297 (May 15, 2007)

How did you install the foot well lighting?


----------



## MK6JSW (Nov 13, 2013)

98DUB said:


> Got the steering wheel installed, way easier than I thought. Tiguan airbag was a direct fit in the MK5 GTI wheel


Did you install a rear fog light? I noticed the euro switch.


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

MK6JSW said:


> Did you install a rear fog light? I noticed the euro switch.


I have the wiring (and switch), I just need to order the inner tail from Europe :thumbup:



theruler297 said:


> How did you install the foot well lighting?


It came like that from the factory, but I switched to LED interior lighting with Red LED's for the foot wells :beer:


----------



## mapple (Dec 4, 2013)

98DUB said:


> Got the steering wheel installed, way easier than I thought. Tiguan airbag was a direct fit in the MK5 GTI wheel


Looks really nice. So an MK5 DSG steering wheel should fit in my 2009 tiguan with the tiguan airbag and should be able to have the paddles working also? Very tempting


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

mapple said:


> Looks really nice. So an MK5 DSG steering wheel should fit in my 2009 tiguan with the tiguan airbag and should be able to have the paddles working also? Very tempting


Yup, you just need to code it with Vagcom for the paddles to work :beer:


----------



## mapple (Dec 4, 2013)

98DUB said:


> Yup, you just need to code it with Vagcom for the paddles to work :beer:


Thanks. I saw that you were after the MK5 airbag mount bracket. Did you end up needing this to install? Or any chance of putting together a DIY? Thanks


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

mapple said:


> Thanks. I saw that you were after the MK5 airbag mount bracket. Did you end up needing this to install? Or any chance of putting together a DIY? Thanks


I bought one and didn't even need it... -_-

Its really simple, just unclip the airbag from the back side (See similar Video here, turn it on mute  )

Put the new steering wheel on, pop the Tiguan airbag in, drink


----------



## cjmoy (Aug 23, 2000)

theruler297 said:


> How did you install the foot well lighting?


If your Tiguan didn't come with foot well lighting, I made a DIY here:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7013456-DIY-Adding-Door-Warning-Lights-and-Footwell-Lighting&highlight=diy


----------



## Reallyslowrio (Oct 1, 2012)

Installed the Golf R shocks and VWR Golf R springs in the rear. Fronts will be installed this weekend.


----------



## _REMY_ (Mar 20, 2013)

ledlow said:


> Towed with it for the first time...


Nice! I purposely bought a Tig for the wife so I could use it for trackdays also. Pulling a single kendon and still getting ~22mpg.

As far as the getting a hitch installed it was a serious pain. First attempt w/ uhaul, they put on the receiver but no harness. Took to dealer for harness and box, but no place on uhaul hitch to mount the connector. Second attempt to dealer for OEM receiver install, but trailer lights wouldn't work. Finally had to take the kendon to dealer for trouble shooting. My current issue is the thin metal tab holding the harness mount to the receiver as it's starting to flex and will eventually need to be rewelded.


----------



## theruler297 (May 15, 2007)

Thanks cjmoy. I don't have an mfd since I bought an 09 so not sure if the foot well lights will work.


----------



## zerogravityGTI (Apr 26, 2008)

Digipix said:


> So started this project today



Money making $ make another one for me I'll buy one


----------



## lowburb (May 14, 2005)

Dropped her off for a Revo tune!! Too bad it is -30 and icy... I'm excited, none the less!!


----------



## lasholm (Jan 13, 2012)

More power! 260hp/410Nm Promotech Tuning.


----------



## Tramaone (Jan 9, 2015)

bulldogger said:


> Did the fuel pump recall this morning.


Sorry I literally just joined the forum. Does the recall apply to the '13 gen? My wife and I just got a Tig S for Christmas and if it's an issue then I gotta handle it at some point.


----------



## tiguancutie (Sep 13, 2012)

lowburb said:


> Dropped her off for a Revo tune!! Too bad it is -30 and icy... I'm excited, none the less!!


Enjoy! I was the first Tiguan in Canada to get Revo tuned and I LOVE IT!! If you're looking for the SPS switcher, i'm selling mine shortly. used it maybe twice. Just message me if you're interested!


----------



## lowburb (May 14, 2005)

tiguancutie said:


> Enjoy! I was the first Tiguan in Canada to get Revo tuned and I LOVE IT!! If you're looking for the SPS switcher, i'm selling mine shortly. used it maybe twice. Just message me if you're interested!


Thanks for that! Unfortunately, it turns out they don't have a tune for the '14 Tig yet... Now I wait...


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Tramaone said:


> Sorry I literally just joined the forum. Does the recall apply to the '13 gen? My wife and I just got a Tig S for Christmas and if it's an issue then I gotta handle it at some point.


Yes

But you can double check here, by plugging in your VIN #:
http://www.vw.com/web/vw/recall/


----------



## zerogravityGTI (Apr 26, 2008)

Went snowboarding and masked off the face of the car and added a stash lol


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

Put on my Thule roofbox, and Weathertech floormats over the weekend.


----------



## VWTiger210 (Jul 13, 2014)

Installed LEDs in license plate with load resistors.


----------



## Reallyslowrio (Oct 1, 2012)

Busy weekend.

Installed the front Golf R suspension/VWR Golf R springs
Removed my (locally) infamous stickers from the hatch
Removed the aftermarket radio and subwoofer setup


----------



## lowera6 (Jun 19, 2006)

Looking forward to see pics of the car with the new suspension... 

here or on the Golf 6 R suspension thread



Reallyslowrio said:


> Busy weekend.
> 
> Installed the front Golf R suspension/VWR Golf R springs
> Removed my (locally) infamous stickers from the hatch
> Removed the aftermarket radio and subwoofer setup


----------



## cjmoy (Aug 23, 2000)

I found my totaled Tiguan online...
https://www.iaai.com/Vehicles/VehicleDetails.aspx?auctionID=0&itemID=17940427&RowNumber=0&loadRecent=True


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

cjmoy said:


> I found my totaled Tiguan online...
> https://www.iaai.com/Vehicles/VehicleDetails.aspx?auctionID=0&itemID=17940427&RowNumber=0&loadRecent=True


That's it alright

How did you find it or happen to stumble across it, lol?


----------



## lasholm (Jan 13, 2012)

*Lights in the centre console and heated rear seats*

Lights:


















Heated rear seats:


----------



## cjmoy (Aug 23, 2000)

snobrdrdan said:


> That's it alright
> 
> How did you find it or happen to stumble across it, lol?


The Insuarance Auction site sent me a letter telling me that Geico didn't send in the paperwork to release my name from the title, so they needed that to be able to auction it.


----------



## Reallyslowrio (Oct 1, 2012)

Installed some "error free" license plate LEDs from ECS Tuning...

"error free" is in quotes because I most definitely have an error bulb now.

Thanks ecs tuning.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

cjmoy said:


> The Insuarance Auction site sent me a letter telling me that Geico didn't send in the paperwork to release my name from the title, so they needed that to be able to auction it.


OH, lol

Guess it (they) found you instead


----------



## ScottyMacTig (Jan 9, 2015)

*Is this normal?*

Hey Y'all. Long time Lurker opcorn: first time poster here. Picked up my 2011 SE 4 motion Tig in March. Just replaced the coils and plugs after some misfire issues. Haven't changed plugs in a car since my 91' VW Fox needed them 12 years ago. Correct me if I'm wrong but the cylinders are labeled from left to right starting with 1? If so plug #1 seemed used but not coated like the remaining 3 were. FYI the other plug is a brand new one. Is this cause for concern regarding carbon build up?


----------



## ScottyMacTig (Jan 9, 2015)

:banghead: Pfft n00b pic FAIL


----------



## ScottyMacTig (Jan 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Picked up another Tiguan last weekend, still not sure if I'm keeping it or not. 2015 R-Line 4Motion, traded my 2015 GTI Autobahn for it. Previously owned a 2013 SEL 4Motion. New and old pictured below.

New..
Untitled by vwdork, on Flickr

Old..
Untitled by vwdork, on Flickr


----------



## turb0mikey (Sep 7, 2010)

welcome back @vwdork


----------



## Gene G (Jan 23, 2015)

Gave The Tiggy it's first bath and removed the ugly yellow warning stick ears from the visors.


----------



## Gene G (Jan 23, 2015)

Gave The Tiggy it's first bath and removed the ugly yellow warning stickers from the visors.


----------



## ScottyMacTig (Jan 9, 2015)

I replaced the whip antenna with a new stubby. 


2011 Wild Cherry Red Tiguan SE 4Motion 
-I'm against animal testing. They usually get nervous and pick the wrong answers-


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

turb0mikey said:


> welcome back @vwdork


thanks man


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

johnnyR32 said:


> Picked up another Tiguan last weekend, still not sure if I'm keeping it or not. 2015 R-Line 4Motion, traded my 2015 GTI Autobahn for it. Previously owned a 2013 SEL 4Motion. New and old pictured below.


Welcome back again

Sounds like you're not going to keep the Tig long though....saw that you hate it 

What happened with the GTI? 
_(why didn't you keep it long?)_


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

snobrdrdan said:


> Welcome back again
> 
> Sounds like you're not going to keep the Tig long though....saw that you hate it
> 
> ...


Idk don't really hate it but I miss my GTI. I took my MK7 in for it's 10k and left with the Tig....the GTI was great and I only had it 5 months. I think I'm going to just keep the Tig for a few months though and order something new.


----------



## Kyle805 (Mar 1, 2014)

johnnyR32 said:


> Idk don't really hate it but I miss my GTI. I took my MK7 in for it's 10k and left with the Tig....the GTI was great and I only had it 5 months. I think I'm going to just keep the Tig for a few months though and order something new.


Damn, sounds like you got pretty expensive taste. Still thinking of bags and wheels this time around at least? Your last build was one of the ones that got me into wanting a Tig so bad.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Kyle805 said:


> Damn, sounds like you got pretty expensive taste. Still thinking of bags and wheels this time around at least? Your last build was one of the ones that got me into wanting a Tig so bad.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


I'll probably bag it. I have a kit sitting arounf for my Golf R that I could use and get a new one for that car when I feel like lowering it.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

current collection


----------



## turb0mikey (Sep 7, 2010)

johnny my friend is looking to sell his mkv R since he is expecting his first kid and mortgage. its got 39k deep blue with nav all stock. he is asking $18000


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

johnnyR32 said:


> Idk don't really hate it but I miss my GTI.* I took my MK7 in for it's 10k and left with the Tig*....the GTI was great and I only had it 5 months. I think I'm going to just keep the Tig for a few months though and order something new.


the sales staff must love you!


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

lasholm said:


> Heated rear seats:


more info plz..


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

turb0mikey said:


> johnny my friend is looking to sell his mkv R since he is expecting his first kid and mortgage. its got 39k deep blue with nav all stock. he is asking $18000


sounds about right.



DasCC said:


> the sales staff must love you!


hahaha think this is car #6 in the last 4-5 years


----------



## MK6JSW (Nov 13, 2013)

johnnyR32 said:


> Idk don't really hate it but I miss my GTI. I took my MK7 in for it's 10k and left with the Tig....the GTI was great and I only had it 5 months. I think I'm going to just keep the Tig for a few months though and order something new.


Wait for the Golf R Variant 4Motion. I saw that preorders began today and that we should have preorders in the U.S. around April (according to the staff of VWVortex).
http://www.vwvortex.com/news/volkswagen-news/volkswagen-begins-preorders-golf-r-variant/


----------



## lasholm (Jan 13, 2012)

DasCC said:


> more info plz..


I took out the seats and opened up the upholstery and fitted a universal seat heater. Then I mounted two buttons and a relay.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

johnnyR32 said:


> Idk don't really hate it but I miss my GTI. I took my MK7 in for it's 10k and left with the Tig....the GTI was great and I only had it 5 months. I think I'm going to just keep the Tig for a few months though and *order something new*.


Does the new Golf R tickle your fancy at all?


----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

Well not "today" but here is a pic of my tig with its snow shoes on


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

MK6JSW said:


> Wait for the Golf R Variant 4Motion. I saw that preorders began today and that we should have preorders in the U.S. around April (according to the staff of VWVortex).
> http://www.vwvortex.com/news/volkswagen-news/volkswagen-begins-preorders-golf-r-variant/


I know they are similar but I'm not a big wagon guy. It does look awesome though.



snobrdrdan said:


> Does the new Golf R tickle your fancy at all?


It tickles it but I might go with something else.


----------



## slicccknut (Dec 23, 2008)

johnnyR32 said:


> Picked up another Tiguan last weekend, still not sure if I'm keeping it or not. 2015 R-Line 4Motion, traded my 2015 GTI Autobahn for it. Previously owned a 2013 SEL 4Motion. New and old pictured below.
> 
> New..
> Untitled by vwdork, on Flickr
> ...


JohnnyR32, if you don't mind me asking where and how much were you able to get it out the door.? 

Planning on doing the same thing to my GTI Autobahn and do they still have it on stock.?


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

slicccknut said:


> JohnnyR32, if you don't mind me asking where and how much were you able to get it out the door.?
> 
> Planning on doing the same thing to my GTI Autobahn and do they still have it on stock.?


I buy all of my cars from my friend Jordan at Garnet VW in West Chester PA.

This was the only R-Line they had when I got it but they can find you what you're looking for.


----------



## slicccknut (Dec 23, 2008)

johnnyR32 said:


> I buy all of my cars from my friend Jordan at Garnet VW in West Chester PA.
> 
> This was the only R-Line they had when I got it but they can find you what you're looking for.


Same exact color as yours pepper gray but would rather want the Savannah wheels on it than the Mallory's.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

slicccknut said:


> Same exact color as yours pepper gray but would rather want the Savannah wheels on it than the Mallory's.


Mine is Deep Black with Cornsilk interior....and my old one was Reflex Silver with Titan Black interior. The Savannahs aren't standard on any new Tiguan's though so you'd have to swap with someone.


----------



## lasholm (Jan 13, 2012)

Black coolant container :


----------



## lasholm (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## ScottyMacTig (Jan 9, 2015)

I had the front windows tinted to match the factory back.










2011 Wild Cherry Red Tiguan SE 4Motion 
-I'm against animal testing. They usually get nervous and pick the wrong answers-


----------



## nsmsam (Feb 5, 2003)

*VW footwell lights*

Installed front and back footwell lights yesterday, and *very pleased.* I thought it was ricey, but it is totally the other way. :thumbup:


----------



## energie23 (Mar 13, 2003)

^ good job, how did you do the rear footwells?


----------



## Gene G (Jan 23, 2015)

*Seat buttons*



Naresh said:


> Hello guys and gals, I just came across this thread so thought I would chip in with some pictures of my 2011 R Line. It's still a work in progress but I'm already done a few mods to help make it stand out from a standard Tig.


How do you take the seat buttons off? I just got a set of the silver edged buttons but don't have a clue as to how to put them on.
Thanks for any help Gene


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Gene G said:


> How do you take the seat buttons off? I just got a set of the silver edged buttons but don't have a clue as to how to put them on.
> Thanks for any help Gene


they just pop off.


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

johnnyR32 said:


> they just pop off.


:laugh:


----------



## Gene G (Jan 23, 2015)

zerogravityGTI said:


> Added 15mm spacer all around


Thanks for the pictures of your Tiguan. I just ordered 15 mm spacers for our 2015 R line. Your car looks amazing.


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Just got it back from paint, New Caractere pieces added 

Pics to come


----------



## nsmsam (Feb 5, 2003)

energie23 said:


> ^ good job, how did you do the rear footwells?


It was tricky but easy. There's no need to take the seats off. The B-pillar trims and door sills trims were removed, and I found a way to fish the wire.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

98DUB said:


> Just got it back from paint, New Caractere pieces added
> 
> Pics to come


:heart:


----------



## dgreenberg (Feb 8, 2014)

Washed the Tig and applied some Carpro Reload sealant.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gene G (Jan 23, 2015)

Thanks to the help from this forum. I put the silver edged seat buttons on and put the under hood weather stripping on.

Thanks again for the help.


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

johnnyR32 said:


> :heart:


----------



## lovecarsDrV (Oct 27, 2011)

Removed those darn sun visor warning labels & activated the guage sweep function via VagCom


----------



## jandr272 (Jan 29, 2015)

lovecarsDrV said:


> Removed those darn sun visor warning labels & activated the guage sweep function via VagCom


Any trick to getting the warning stickers off without damaging the visors? They seem stuck on really good.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

jandr272 said:


> Any trick to getting the warning stickers off without damaging the visors? They seem stuck on really good.


Rubbing alcohol soaked paper towels


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

johnnyR32 said:


> Rubbing alcohol soaked paper towels


That works. I used 3M adhesive remover last time.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

DasCC said:


> That works. I used 3M adhesive remover last time.


I am against removing the stickers personally. I've never seen it done where you can't see an outline. I have euro visors in my Golf R that came without stickers.


----------



## Gene G (Jan 23, 2015)

When removing the stickers use a shop rag and 91% alcohol. After removing the stickers wipe the whole surface of the visor and follow up with Griot's interior cleaner. I have done this on all of our cars with no sign that they were ever there. Make sure that you use 91% alcohol.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

just rolled 1,200 miles in the R-Line......just about 2 week old now. sitting here with my other 2 cars.


----------



## turb0mikey (Sep 7, 2010)

all day every day wintermode. drive safe! the car was unstoppable in the adirondacks and vermont switchbacks

General Altimax Arctic


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

turb0mikey said:


> all day every day wintermode. drive safe! the car was unstoppable in the adirondacks and vermont switchbacks
> 
> General Altimax Arctic


By the looks of the missing paint, it looks like it wasn't unstoppable....


----------



## kicker758 (Oct 31, 2011)

So i was at a buddy shop, and we started paying around with test fitting rims. Think i found my set.


----------



## Naresh (Feb 23, 2006)

kicker758 said:


> So i was at a buddy shop, and we started paying around with test fitting rims. Think i found my set.


Nice that's what I have on mine. Are those 20 inch?

I have the deep dish version.


----------



## kicker758 (Oct 31, 2011)

Naresh said:


> Nice that's what I have on mine. Are those 20 inch?
> 
> I have the deep dish version.


Ya 20x9 et 26. running 255x30


----------



## Naresh (Feb 23, 2006)

Et26 is perfect for the stance. I'm running 20mm spacers with mine because they are et35.

A profile of 30 makes the rolling radius smaller than stock though. I'm guessing you wanted the wheels to look bigger?

You can even get them in 21" but only OEM spec from the Audi RS7.


----------



## kicker758 (Oct 31, 2011)

Naresh said:


> Et26 is perfect for the stance. I'm running 20mm spacers with mine because they are et35.
> 
> A profile of 30 makes the rolling radius smaller than stock though. I'm guessing you wanted the wheels to look bigger?
> 
> You can even get them in 21" but only OEM spec from the Audi RS7.


That just happens to be what was on them. It was just test fitting. If it was me i might do more of a 235x40 or a 245x35. Im just not sure. I need it to tuck just a bit more.


----------



## turb0mikey (Sep 7, 2010)

98DUB said:


> By the looks of the missing paint, it looks like it wasn't unstoppable....


Wife had no recollection of this...


----------



## Naresh (Feb 23, 2006)

kicker758 said:


> That just happens to be what was on them. It was just test fitting. If it was me i might do more of a 235x40 or a 245x35. Im just not sure. I need it to tuck just a bit more.


Yep mine are 255/35/20 so same rolling radius and the same width as before with the original 19x9 omanyts. 

I could have gone to 245 to give a little bit of stretch but I would have lost a lot of kerb protection.


----------



## jandr272 (Jan 29, 2015)

turb0mikey;87s156788 said:


> Wife had no recollection of this...


Funny how that works with the fairer gender? My wife wrecked one of our cars into the other, in the driveway.


----------



## williams91 (Dec 3, 2012)

Dirty job !!! Intake valve Carbon remove. Tiguan 2.0 tsi 2009 133000km Probably never do in the past

Global vue after remove intake









All cylinder Look like that









Carbon remove only in cylinder 3









After cleaning


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

turb0mikey said:


> Wife had no recollection of this...


:laugh:

My wife pulls that *all* the time :facepalm:


----------



## lovecarsDrV (Oct 27, 2011)

jandr272 said:


> Funny how that works with the fairer gender? My wife wrecked one of our cars into the other, in the driveway.


Oh the stories I can tell . . . :facepalm:


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

williams91 said:


> Dirty job !!! Intake valve Carbon remove. Tiguan 2.0 tsi 2009 133000km Probably never do in the past
> 
> Global vue after remove intake
> 
> ...


Looks good. Now just hit up the engine bay with some degreaser!


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

johnnyR32 said:


> I am against removing the stickers personally. I've never seen it done where you can't see an outline. I have euro visors in my Golf R that came without stickers.


true. Its stands out real bad on dark interiors.


----------



## lasholm (Jan 13, 2012)

DSG paddle extensions:


----------



## Gene G (Jan 23, 2015)

Sweet


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Is there a way you can VAGCOM to have the headlights on, Fogs on, AND have the corner headlight bulbs still activate? 

Right now I have the corner headlights on, but they don't work of I have my fogs on. Vice versa, if the fogs are off, and I turn, both the cornering fog will light up as well as the cornering headlight bulb. I was just wondering if there was a way to have All of these work together?


----------



## Gene G (Jan 23, 2015)

Stopped by our local VW dealer and made an appointment to have the APR stage 1 flash done next Thursday. It is nice when the VW dealer is also the APR dealer. No warranty issues to worry about.bThen I will instal the APR stage 1 intake. Let the fun begin.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Gene G said:


> Then I will instal the APR stage 1 intake. Let the fun begin.


As for the APR intake....it can fit, but just a heads up that the bracket will need modifying (myself & others have had this issue):
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7014522-Fitting-a-APR-Carbonio-Intake-on-the-Tig


----------



## lovecarsDrV (Oct 27, 2011)

Had front end clear bra installed & cleaned up the engine bay and installed rubber seals to keep it that way.


----------



## slicccknut (Dec 23, 2008)

So, today I went to stop by at a VW dealer here in NJ (Linden VW) to check out how much they would offer a tiguan. The sales person was offering me a 2014 Tiguan R line for $35,800 down from 38 and change with a trade in value for my 2010 Autobahn GTI (41000 miles) of $13,000. I need some input whether I'm getting a good deal or not..? Please help! Only have till Monday to decide..


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

slicccknut said:


> So, today I went to stop by at a VW dealer here in NJ (Linden VW) to check out how much they would offer a tiguan. The sales person was offering me a 2014 Tiguan R line for $35,800 down from 38 and change with a trade in value for my 2010 Autobahn GTI (41000 miles) of $13,000. I need some input whether I'm getting a good deal or not..? Please help! Only have till Monday to decide..


That sounds awful, *especially* for a '14 (since 2015's are the current model year)

That's on the low end for trade-in and almost sounds like what invoice price might be on it. My local dealer is "clearancing" leftover 2014's with $6-7k off.
UNLESS you're taking special financing or something, like 0% for 72 months???

I'm not sure how much or if they have rebates on the 2014's still, but if they really wanted to move it....it'd be less, a lot less.
And you need to get more for your trade-in, unless it's in bad condition or something?


*EDIT:*
There's low mileage CPO'd '14 R-lines for $30-32k, which although used would have a longer/extended warranty than a new one (it adds 2 years/24k miles to the original 3year/36k warranty), which can probably be bought even cheaper than that asking price:
http://www.cars.com/vehicledetail/detail/628752638/overview/
http://www.cars.com/vehicledetail/detail/614574236/overview/
http://www.cars.com/vehicledetail/detail/624941442/overview/

This one is mislabeled as a SE & priced cheap:
http://www.cars.com/vehicledetail/detail/616473323/overview/

Rest of search here:
http://www.cars.com/for-sale/search...eId=31763&kw=&kwm=ANY&ldId=&rpp=50&slrTypeId=


It almost seems like it's better to buy used, since the depreciation hit has already taken place. If you buy a "new" 2014, it's already a year old and the value will plummet after you take it off the lot. Granted that's typical with every car, but you'd need more money off to make it make financial sense, IMO
my 2 cents


----------



## HD9280 (Jul 26, 2012)

slicccknut said:


> Please help! Only have till Monday to decide..





snobrdrdan said:


> That sounds awful, *especially* for a '14 (since 2015's are the current model year)
> 
> That's on the low end for trade-in and almost sounds like what invoice price might be on it. My local dealer is "clearancing" leftover 2014's with $6-7k off.
> UNLESS you're taking special financing or something, like 0% for 72 months???
> ...


I agree, it's not that great. I bought my '14 R Line last July for $33K. And recently they emailed me the current ad..


----------



## slicccknut (Dec 23, 2008)

HD9280 said:


> I agree, it's not that great. I bought my '14 R Line last July for $33K. And recently they emailed me the current ad..


Crap!! I wish I lived around your area, I would so jump on that deal. You think if I show this to my dealer they would honor it and give me a better one or even match it.


----------



## HD9280 (Jul 26, 2012)

slicccknut said:


> Crap!! I wish I lived around your area, I would so jump on that deal. You think if I show this to my dealer they would honor it and give me a better one or even match it.


They definitely should.


----------



## oasis (Apr 22, 2003)

I flew from BWI to Denver last weekend, bought a 2014 R-Line 4-motion and drove it home. We now have two Tiguans. Our daughter's is Tiggy and mine is TiggeR. 

The AWD came into play on the last leg of the journey dealing with sleet and frozen tarmac between I-68 and I-70.


----------



## gstrouse (Oct 13, 2000)

Does anyone know if the R-line can be had with tan interior for Grey or Silver exterior? In 2012 when I got my SEL, the Grey and Silver could be had with tan interior. I prefer that over black. But it would appear from the VW website (no color choice for interior) and what I've been able to find on line, that black is the only color choice for the r-line interior. Looking to get into a new lease as my 2012 is about up.


----------



## dgreenberg (Feb 8, 2014)

gstrouse said:


> Does anyone know if the R-line can be had with tan interior for Grey or Silver exterior? In 2012 when I got my SEL, the Grey and Silver could be had with tan interior. I prefer that over black. But it would appear from the VW website (no color choice for interior) and what I've been able to find on line, that black is the only color choice for the r-line interior. Looking to get into a new lease as my 2012 is about up.


Black headliner and black leather is the only way you can get the R-Line. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slicccknut (Dec 23, 2008)

Would anyone be able to tell me a quick run down of 2014 Tiguan R Line Vs. 2015 Tiguan R Line. I mean is there a big difference between the two.? 

Thank You.


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

dgreenberg said:


> Black headliner and black leather is the only way you can get the R-Line.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope, you can get an R-line with Cornsilk interior and Black Headliner


----------



## energie23 (Mar 13, 2003)

you can also get that dark brown leather and black headliner


----------



## dgreenberg (Feb 8, 2014)

energie23 said:


> you can also get that dark brown leather and black headliner


In the states? I was unaware of this. My dealership told me all you get to choose is the color, 2wd or AWD, and other add ons like Mats, trailer hitch, etc. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

dgreenberg said:


> In the states? I was unaware of this. My dealership told me all you get to choose is the color, 2wd or AWD, and other add ons like Mats, trailer hitch, etc.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Brown isn't available in the States. Black and Cornsilk


----------



## HD9280 (Jul 26, 2012)

slicccknut said:


> Would anyone be able to tell me a quick run down of 2014 Tiguan R Line Vs. 2015 Tiguan R Line. I mean is there a big difference between the two.?
> 
> Thank You.


The only thing that appealed to me is the lower rear bumper on the 15' R line. It's the euro version. 
I'm looking upgrade my 14' with that.


----------



## gstrouse (Oct 13, 2000)

98DUB said:


> Nope, you can get an R-line with Cornsilk interior and Black Headliner


I know you can get the Cornsilk with Black,white or blue exterior. But I have not see it available with the Pepper Gray or Silver with Cornsilk interior as it was back when I purchased my 2012 SEL. Wish we here in the US had the same options as Canada. I have to say i'd go for the brown exterior and/or something with the brown interior. Can anyone explain why colors are so limited here vs Canada?


----------



## energie23 (Mar 13, 2003)

dgreenberg said:


> In the states? I was unaware of this. My dealership told me all you get to choose is the color, 2wd or AWD, and other add ons like Mats, trailer hitch, etc.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





98DUB said:


> Brown isn't available in the States. Black and Cornsilk



Ahh i see, in Canada then.


----------



## slicccknut (Dec 23, 2008)

HD9280 said:


> The only thing that appealed to me is the lower rear bumper on the 15' R line. It's the euro version.
> I'm looking upgrade my 14' with that.


You mean the black plastic on the bottom of the rear bumper.?


----------



## HD9280 (Jul 26, 2012)

slicccknut said:


> You mean the black plastic on the bottom of the rear bumper.?


Yep..


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

slicccknut said:


> You mean the black plastic on the bottom of the rear bumper.?


2015 adds a painted section on the rear bumper & gray "diffuser" in the center section (pictured above)

2014 was all gray:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

snobrdrdan said:


> 2015 adds a painted section on the rear bumper & gray "diffuser" in the center section


Love this on my new Tig.


----------



## slicccknut (Dec 23, 2008)

johnnyR32 said:


> Love this on my new Tig.


Can This be easily added to the 2014 Tig's or do I have to buy a new rear of bumper.?

Also I took some parts off from my GTI to be transferred over to my Tiguan R please can someone let me know if it will work.

1. Euro Switch (is it plug and play or do still need to install a trigger wire just like when installing on a GTI MK6)

2. Unitronic Intake System Stage 1 and 2.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

slicccknut said:


> Can This be easily added to the 2014 Tig's or do I have to buy a new rear of bumper.?
> 
> Also I took some parts off from my GTI to be transferred over to my Tiguan R please can someone let me know if it will work.
> 
> ...


The upper bumper doesn't need to change but the rear flares will need to be done in addition to the lower part.

As for your other questons.....

1. If the Euro switch is Auto it will work fine. And no repair wire is needed.

2. The Intake should fit. You may need an addition piece for the airbox but I am not positive.


----------



## slicccknut (Dec 23, 2008)

johnnyR32 said:


> The upper bumper doesn't need to change but the rear flares will need to be done in addition to the lower part.
> 
> As for your other questons.....
> 
> ...


What do you mean by auto.? Sorry!!

Did you mean the breather filter.?


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

slicccknut said:


> What do you mean by auto.? Sorry!!
> 
> Did you mean the breather filter.?


Your Tiguan R line has an auto light sensor. So your stock light switch has an auto position to take advantage of that feature and control the lights according to how light or dark it is outside. If the switch from your GTI doesn't have this postion you will lose that feature. My guess is that you have a standard euro switch.

Not the filter. I think there is an extra bracket needed to make the airbox work on a Tiguan, again I am not posotive about this, I would just see if it fits and go from there.


----------



## slicccknut (Dec 23, 2008)

johnnyR32 said:


> Your Tiguan R line has an auto light sensor. So your stock light switch has an auto position to take advantage of that feature and control the lights according to how light or dark it is outside. If the switch from your GTI doesn't have this postion you will lose that feature. My guess is that you have a standard euro switch.
> 
> Not the filter. I think there is an extra bracket needed to make the airbox work on a Tiguan, again I am not posotive about this, I would just see if it fits and go from there.


So with the standard euro switch I wont be able to use on my R Line Tig.? Or I could but with a missing Auto feature?

I guess I need to to contact Unitronic to confirm. 

What bulb would you recommend for fogs if i were to change mine to Yellow.?


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

slicccknut said:


> So with the standard euro switch I wont be able to use on my R Line Tig.? Or I could but with a missing Auto feature?
> 
> I guess I need to to contact Unitronic to confirm.
> 
> What bulb would you recommend for fogs if i were to change mine to Yellow.?


He explained it pretty well. If you use a euro switch without the Auto feature, then you will not be able to access that feature that's equipped on your Tiguan...

Regular Euro Switch:









Auto Euro Switch:


----------



## slicccknut (Dec 23, 2008)

98DUB said:


> He explained it pretty well. If you use a euro switch without the Auto feature, then you will not be able to access that feature that's equipped on your Tiguan...
> 
> Regular Euro Switch:
> 
> ...


Cool thankx. I mean i could care less about the auto thing as long as I'm able to control the LED DRL's and Fog Light.


----------



## Gene G (Jan 23, 2015)

Yesterday was disappointing when I took the Tiguan in to get an APR tune only to find out that it isn't ready for the 2015 Tiguan. So today I washed it clay bared it and waxed it. Then I took the wheels off and gave them a coat of Rejex inside and out and put them back on with 15 mm spacers.


----------



## VWTiger210 (Jul 13, 2014)

*Today finally shaved*

Shaved my Tig


----------



## slicccknut (Dec 23, 2008)

Not sure if this is a stupid question or not but is there a way to control the power folding mirrors via remote or when turning the car on and off.


----------



## bailey611 (Mar 26, 2010)

Stubby headrests


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bailey611 (Mar 26, 2010)

Coolant res cap


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

bailey611 said:


> Stubby headrests


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## agabo.pw (Aug 5, 2014)

Just installed roof racks!


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Finally got the Caractere front end buttoned up with the Abt flares


----------



## MK6JSW (Nov 13, 2013)

Over the years I've had a few tuned VW's and Audi's but I've never had any of the three Tiguans that I've owned chipped or flashed. I'm thinking about getting the APR flash on my 2012 SEL along with an intake. Does anyone have anything other than APR that they'd recommend? I may get the Malone tune on my wife's Passat TDI.


----------



## Gene G (Jan 23, 2015)

Last week I put 15mm spacers on all four wheels. Today I changed the front to 12mm. Now the stance with 12s in front and 15s in the rear is perfect. Our Tiguan is a 2015 R line with the stock factory wheels and ride height.

If anyone wants a pair of 15mm hub centric spacers let me know $35 shipped.


----------



## lasholm (Jan 13, 2012)

"Last week I put 15mm spacers on all four wheels. Today I changed the front to 12mm. Now the stance with 12s in front and 15s in the rear is perfect. Our Tiguan is a 2015 R line with the stock factory wheels and ride height.

If anyone wants a pair of 15mm hub centric spacers let me know $35 shipped."

Do you have any pictures on the car with the spacers?


----------



## sbcncsu (Nov 14, 2003)

*Added a GTI MFSW with Shifter Paddles*

Finally upgraded the steering wheel in my 2012 Tiguan S 4 Motion to something a little nicer:


----------



## Reallyslowrio (Oct 1, 2012)

Dropped her off at the local stealership this morning...I lost 1st and 2nd gear this weekend. :banghead:

Here's what I was doing when i t broke.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Got some stuff in from my friends at Deutsche Auto Parts. 

OEM Interior LED Kit
OEM Roof Rack
OEM Aspherical Mirrors

shopDAP.com


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Reallyslowrio said:


> Dropped her off at the local stealership this morning...I lost 1st and 2nd gear this weekend. :banghead:
> 
> Here's what I was doing when i t broke.


So you definitely weren't taking pics of your "Golf R" suspension. . .:facepalm:


----------



## Reallyslowrio (Oct 1, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> So you definitely weren't taking pics of your "Golf R" suspension. . .:facepalm:


I mean, I guess technically we were, lol

My buddy just got a XV so I was trying to keep up with him.


----------



## tRu_MASTAPIECE (Mar 3, 2015)

*How to change out those lights?*



OllieLily said:


> Ok, well maybe not today. But in the last week. Got my Yakima rack on top of my OEM rails, disabled the DRLs, window/sunroof from key fob, euro switch, LED city and plate lights, 9W7,some window tint and a quick wash after driving to HS Tuning last night for an APR tune.


Pls help, I cant figure out hot to change out those lights that you have on in the pix. Ive changes the blinker bulb but cant find access to that bulb. Thanks


----------



## Reallyslowrio (Oct 1, 2012)

tRu_MASTAPIECE said:


> Pls help, I cant figure out hot to change out those lights that you have on in the pix. Ive changes the blinker bulb but cant find access to that bulb. Thanks


It's a real pain in the dick. Take the cap off and pretty much stuff your hand into the housing and you'll feel the clip/mount. You will not be able to grab the bulb itself, but there is a long plasitc holder that you can hold on to.

If you have a mirror, use it; or use your cellphone camera so you know what you're working with.


----------



## Andfx8 (Jul 15, 2014)

*Thule bars*

Replaced my (plastidipped) OEM carrier bars with the Thule bars. I like the industrial/utility look of the OEM but they seemed a little too bulky for the Tig. Since replacing them with the sleeker Thule bars, I've noticed a huge reduction in wind noise on the freeway.

OEM



Thule



For some reason I'm having issues making the images smaller on photobucket, apologies in advance


----------



## sbcncsu (Nov 14, 2003)

tRu_MASTAPIECE said:


> Pls help, I cant figure out hot to change out those lights that you have on in the pix. Ive changes the blinker bulb but cant find access to that bulb. Thanks


Start with the driver's side by turning the steering wheel hard to the passenger's side. In the wheel well you will see an opening that is closed by a single T20 torx. Remove the screw and pull open the flap for access. Repeat on the other side.


----------



## Reallyslowrio (Oct 1, 2012)

sbcncsu said:


> Start with the driver's side by turning the steering wheel hard to the passenger's side. In the wheel well you will see an opening that is closed by a single T20 torx. Remove the screw and pull open the flap for access. Repeat on the other side.


Hold on...are we talking about the clearance bulb on the side or the city light in the headlight?


----------



## slicccknut (Dec 23, 2008)

To anyone running 20 to 25 mm spacers, do you guys experience any wobbles on your wheels at higher speeds.?:wave:


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

slicccknut said:


> To anyone running 20 to 25 mm spacers, do you guys experience any wobbles on your wheels at higher speeds.?:wave:


not if you're running hub centric spacers :beer:


----------



## energie23 (Mar 13, 2003)

LED tails just arrived!


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

energie23 said:


> LED tails just arrived!


Yesssss :thumbup:

Can't wait to get home next week and put mine on.


----------



## rabstg (Jun 4, 2002)

Pics please...


----------



## lowburb (May 14, 2005)

johnnyR32 said:


> Yesssss :thumbup:
> 
> Can't wait to get home next week and put mine on.


Mine arrived today, too!!:thumbup:


----------



## JammRoc (Mar 5, 2015)

lowburb said:


> Mine arrived today, too!!:thumbup:


Hey did you guys order them through a vendor on the Forum or an aftermarket source??....those lights sure look great!


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

Those LED tails :heart: I want a set so bad


----------



## kicker758 (Oct 31, 2011)

johnnyR32 said:


> Yesssss :thumbup:
> 
> Can't wait to get home next week and put mine on.


Where did you order up the LED tails? My k04 4-motion tiggy could use them.


----------



## lowburb (May 14, 2005)

JammRoc said:


> Hey did you guys order them through a vendor on the Forum or an aftermarket source??....those lights sure look great!


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6946957-FS-2012-OEM-LED-Tail-lights-Brand-New

Great service! The lights arrived very quickly! He only has one set left right now!


----------



## slicccknut (Dec 23, 2008)

lowburb said:


> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6946957-FS-2012-OEM-LED-Tail-lights-Brand-New
> 
> Great service! The lights arrived very quickly! He only has one set left right now!


Is vagcom needed to for this LED tails to work properly..?


----------



## energie23 (Mar 13, 2003)

slicccknut said:


> Is vagcom needed to for this LED tails to work properly..?


Nope. Just need to trim some of the connectors.



[email protected] said:


> So, I was looking into this problem, and helped resolved it for Jarkro with the folks in this post.
> 
> There is an extra piece of plastic trim on the car's connector which prevents it from plugging into the LED Tail light. The solution is to either trim the piece off, or get the correct adapters. Even with the correct adapters, you will need to de-pin the stock headlight connectors and plug in the replacement ones.
> 
> ...


----------



## lowburb (May 14, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Made by Koito, a Japanese OEM parts supplier
> Sold as OEM VW parts in Asia
> Includes all 4 pieces
> No error codes, no programming needed, to get the same features as the stock tail lights to work
> ...


From the first frame in the link


----------



## agabo.pw (Aug 5, 2014)

Made a oil change and installed forge dv spacer


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

I did't do anything to my new Tiguan but my silver Tiguan is featured in the April issue of PVW. Digital copy available today, print will be out soon.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

Hell yeah dude! Can't wait to see it, congrats :beer:


----------



## slicccknut (Dec 23, 2008)

Do the R Line Tig's come with auto dimming side mirrors.? I read somewhere that it does and wanted to confirm before I replace mine with 

the blind spot or aspherical mirrors. Sorry new to Tiguans:screwy:


----------



## lowburb (May 14, 2005)

johnnyR32 said:


> I did't do anything to my new Tiguan but my silver Tiguan is featured in the April issue of PVW. Digital copy available today, print will be out soon.


Wow! Congrats!


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Travy said:


> Hell yeah dude! Can't wait to see it, congrats :beer:


Thank you sir. :beer:



slicccknut said:


> Do the R Line Tig's come with auto dimming side mirrors.? I read somewhere that it does and wanted to confirm before I replace mine with
> 
> the blind spot or aspherical mirrors. Sorry new to Tiguans:screwy:


No.



lowburb said:


> Wow! Congrats!


Thanks man!


----------



## dingo7 (Nov 12, 2011)

This was a couple of days ago but I washed mine and enjoyed the weather


----------



## energie23 (Mar 13, 2003)

^ looks real good!:thumbup:


----------



## Andfx8 (Jul 15, 2014)

dingo7 - Liking the subtle improvements. Rims, windows and slight drop all pull together nicely


----------



## VetCHeang (Aug 13, 2007)

Gave it a day off and went to check on the summer beater, cant wait to get it out of storage!


----------



## dingo7 (Nov 12, 2011)

energie23 said:


> ^ looks real good!:thumbup:





Andfx8 said:


> dingo7 - Liking the subtle improvements. Rims, windows and slight drop all pull together nicely


Thanks gents! :thumbup:


----------



## bailey611 (Mar 26, 2010)

Added some bumper lights to replace the reflectorshttps://vimeo.com/122060398


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bailey611 (Mar 26, 2010)

Also took off the license plate mounts to clean it up a little... 

And a pic of the bumper light if the video wont play...r


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slicccknut (Dec 23, 2008)

bailey611 said:


> Also took off the license plate mounts to clean it up a little...
> 
> And a pic of the bumper light if the video wont play...r
> 
> ...


Did you have to remove the rear bumper to do this, and if so was it hard to do.?


----------



## bailey611 (Mar 26, 2010)

The black plactic piece yes.. 4 t20 and 2 t25 and it pulls right off..

And the back up lights are a bitch to get out too, i swapped mine for led also and those are 2 t20 and not much room to get a tool in there either.. And you do need to take the lower bumper off also..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rabstg (Jun 4, 2002)

Bailey, where'd you get the lights?

I ask because they look good and add to the vehicle in a tasteful way.


----------



## bailey611 (Mar 26, 2010)

Ebay 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deputyj (Mar 10, 2015)

Plasti dipped the hood
Wheels
Front bumper
Tail lights
Gas refill door
Waiting on BMW style tail lights and new wheels and tires


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deputyj (Mar 10, 2015)

Got my new wheels and tires on. Tig is a little dirty. We've had a ton of snow here in the North East. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Due to the warm weather, the snow tires came off & the OEM 18's went back on the wife's ride:

IMG_5380 by snobrdrdan2, on Flickr


IMG_5381 by snobrdrdan2, on Flickr


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

over the last few days I got my OEM LED tails installed....roof rack with rockymount....and a set of powder coated savannahs. tomorrow the suspension goes on and that's pretty much all I have planned for this car.


----------



## HD9280 (Jul 26, 2012)

johnnyR32 said:


> over the last few days I got my OEM LED tails installed....roof rack with rockymount....and a set of powder coated savannahs. tomorrow the suspension goes on and that's pretty much all I have planned for this car.


Don't forget, new plates too bro. :beer:


----------



## bailey611 (Mar 26, 2010)

Finished going into summer mode..
Oil changed
Plugs
Summer wheels
Pollen filter
Summer mats
Cleaned all the fn salt i could out of the inside
White fog lights back in
Verified i have the upgraded piston diverter valve.

Then helped a buddy bleed his brakes 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

HD9280 said:


> Don't forget, new plates too bro. :beer:


Oh yeah those too.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

popped the air ride on yesterday. swapped the r-line mallory's out for a set of gloss black powdercoated savnnahs the other day. not bad for my beater haha.


----------



## energie23 (Mar 13, 2003)

^ damn! so hot!


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

energie23 said:


> ^ damn! so hot!


Thanks man, I'm pretty happy with it.


----------



## GLI-80 (Apr 15, 2008)

...... Out with the Gti & in with the R-Line 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dingo7 (Nov 12, 2011)

Nice R-Line GLI:thumbup:


----------



## GLI-80 (Apr 15, 2008)

Thank u


----------



## lowera6 (Jun 19, 2006)

johnnyR32 said:


> I did't do anything to my new Tiguan but my silver Tiguan is featured in the April issue of PVW. Digital copy available today, print will be out soon.


Awesome tiggy! Congrats for pvw feature. my golf was featured in feb issue...


----------



## deputyj (Mar 10, 2015)

New stuff for the Tig. Came today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bailey611 (Mar 26, 2010)

Gave it a quick wash at lunch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

deputyj said:


> New stuff for the Tig. Came today.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


nice, what lights are those?


----------



## Digipix (Jun 6, 2006)

Ebay led tails..... I thought they where for the 2 gen not the first.... Hope they fit


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Digipix said:


> Ebay led tails..... I thought they where for the 2 gen not the first.... Hope they fit


they are def for 1st gen. I know a lot of people who want a good looking set of led tails for their first gens.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

lowera6 said:


> Awesome tiggy! Congrats for pvw feature. my golf was featured in feb issue...


Thanks man! Congrats to you too.


----------



## deputyj (Mar 10, 2015)

Box was marked "VLAND". They look good. Plug and Play. Not sure if I'll smoke these out. Put them on today. 








EBay. $225.00


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goofydug (Feb 5, 2004)

deputyj said:


> Box was marked "VLAND". They look good. Plug and Play. Not sure if I'll smoke these out. Put them on today.


I'd leave them as-is, they look great.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

goofydug said:


> I'd leave them as-is, they look great.


Agreed


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

deputyj said:


> Box was marked "VLAND". They look good. Plug and Play. Not sure if I'll smoke these out. Put them on today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting, whats it look like at night?


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

98DUB said:


> Interesting, whats it look like at night?


one of the dudes I was thinking about when I saw these. :wave:


----------



## NeonHuevo (Nov 7, 2009)

LOl, I'm interested in these as well... Night pic would be awesome.


----------



## deputyj (Mar 10, 2015)

Not sure. I'll take on tonight. Just put them in this morning. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deputyj (Mar 10, 2015)

Night pic of new lights. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deputyj (Mar 10, 2015)

Pic two. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deputyj (Mar 10, 2015)

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=221529109861
Here's the listing I used. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyle805 (Mar 1, 2014)

deputyj said:


> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=221529109861
> Here's the listing I used.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those are awesome! The tails are one of the few things I'm not a fan of on my first gen. But $75 to ship? Really?


----------



## deputyj (Mar 10, 2015)

I thought it was steep also. But even with shipping it's still cheaper than others I looked at. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

got some gas...took a pic.

Untitled by vwdork, on Flickr


----------



## turb0mikey (Sep 7, 2010)

johnnyR32 said:


> swapped the r-line mallory's out for a set of gloss black powdercoated savnnahs the other day. not bad for my beater haha.


Thinking of selling the mallorys and tires??


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

turb0mikey said:


> Thinking of selling the mallorys and tires??


Nah they're stacked away. Getting a new golf r in the fall and I'll need them for trade in.


----------



## PsychoChild (Jan 19, 2008)

ordered golf r steering wheel with paddle shifters and airbag cant wait for the nice feeling steering wheel again. next is seats and coilovers and tune


----------



## deputyj (Mar 10, 2015)

Just ordered these. Can't wait to see them in.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NeonHuevo (Nov 7, 2009)

deputyj said:


> Just ordered these. Can't wait to see them in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Make sure you write up a review for us!!


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

keep getting parked next to by all these brodozers...................also added some color matched side markers.


----------



## Dantescrub (Jun 20, 2012)

Savanahs went back on today. Also did the 2015 Maps update and the 4366 Firmware with Video In Motion. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## energie23 (Mar 13, 2003)

Dantescrub said:


> Savanahs went back on today. Also did the 2015 Maps update and the 4366 Firmware with Video In Motion.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Nice! Did you have to pay for the update and firmware?


----------



## Dantescrub (Jun 20, 2012)

energie23 said:


> Nice! Did you have to pay for the update and firmware?


Yes. I bought it for my Golf R and it works with my Tiguan's RNS510 as well.


----------



## PsychoChild (Jan 19, 2008)

Found one locally now waiting on airbag


----------



## Andfx8 (Jul 15, 2014)

Whoa, cool


----------



## echomatics (Oct 19, 2012)

echomatics said:


> Installed the OEM Projector Fog Lights. Already had HID's installed so its a perfect partnership! Super easy install and already like the light pattern compared to the open housings.


Have had them on my Tig for around a year now. Here is a picture with them on (HID).


----------



## MKVI CSG (Oct 27, 2009)

echomatics said:


> Have had them on my Tig for around a year now. Here is a picture with them on (HID).


If you don't mind me asking- where did you get these oem projectors. In the hunt for some. I've seen some on eBay.. Just not sure if they're oem or not. Price doesn't look oem but I've heard good things about them. 


Sent from my iPhone 6+ using Tapatalk


----------



## deputyj (Mar 10, 2015)

Spring cleaning










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

^ black with beige interior is the best. :thumbup:


----------



## kicker758 (Oct 31, 2011)

Im loving my beige interior. The 2 tone of the beige is nice. My original goal was a wild cherry tiggy with beige leather. But there was none in the region so i went with the white.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

kicker758 said:


> Im loving my beige interior. The 2 tone of the beige is nice. My original goal was a wild cherry tiggy with beige leather. But there was none in the region so i went with the white.


I wanted wild cherry with beige so bad when I got my old Tiguan....then I wanted Pepper Grey and ended up with silver. :screwy: The beige with black headliner in the R Lines is :thumbup:


----------



## nerdybeat (Jun 5, 2011)

Installed my LED tails the other day, deleted all rear badges except 4motion, got coilovers + strut mounts installed.

As for the suspension, it rides very similar to the R-Line factory suspension. Great for a daily driver IMO - stiff enough to take spirited turns and feel/look good. I think the coils may settle just a bit all around, then I'll take it in for alignment. I had a little rub in the rear on a big bump with 2 passengers and stock suspension parts in the rear, but nothing so far driving solo. I can totally trim some of the plastic liner/trim inside to avoid this and likely get some spacers as well in the near future. However, very content right now!

:wave:


----------



## energie23 (Mar 13, 2003)

^ very nice!!


----------



## kt3re (Mar 28, 2013)

Saludos!! :wave: Ahora falta blow off 


agabo.pw said:


> Made a oil change and installed forge dv spacer


----------



## agabo.pw (Aug 5, 2014)

kt3re said:


> Saludos!! :wave: Ahora falta blow off


Por ahora no.. pero pronto el stg 1!


----------



## Andfx8 (Jul 15, 2014)

nerdybeat said:


> Installed my LED tails the other day, deleted all rear badges except 4motion, got coilovers + strut mounts installed.
> 
> As for the suspension, it rides very similar to the R-Line factory suspension. Great for a daily driver IMO - stiff enough to take spirited turns and feel/look good. I think the coils may settle just a bit all around, then I'll take it in for alignment. I had a little rub in the rear on a big bump with 2 passengers and stock suspension parts in the rear, but nothing so far driving solo. I can totally trim some of the plastic liner/trim inside to avoid this and likely get some spacers as well in the near future. However, very content right now!
> 
> :wave:


I love it! How much lower do you estimate the coils dropped you?


----------



## PsychoChild (Jan 19, 2008)

Airbag came in now need to install it 

Sent from my Phone +1


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

Traded in the Tiguan
















:vampire:

......just for the week while taking in the desert.


----------



## nerdybeat (Jun 5, 2011)

Andfx8 said:


> I love it! How much lower do you estimate the coils dropped you?


Abouttttt 2", and could go a bit lower too. They're pretty much set for current stock wheel/tire setup. If/when I get a new wheel/tire combo I may drop lower, they can spin down a bit more and haven't settled yet.


----------



## sbcncsu (Nov 14, 2003)

Changed the PCV valve:










And this is what was inside  :


----------



## rabstg (Jun 4, 2002)

How many miles did you have on it when you changed it?


----------



## sbcncsu (Nov 14, 2003)

rabstg said:


> How many miles did you have on it when you changed it?



My Tiguan had 67,800 miles on it today when I changed the PCV.


----------



## NeonHuevo (Nov 7, 2009)

sbcncsu said:


> My Tiguan had 67,800 miles on it today when I changed the PCV.


Did you get that obnoxious high pitched screech and that's why you changed it?


----------



## sbcncsu (Nov 14, 2003)

NeonHuevo said:


> Did you get that obnoxious high pitched screech and that's why you changed it?



No screech that I could hear. I was seeing some smoke from the tailpipe at startup and thought it could be related to the PCV.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

DasCC said:


> Traded in the Tiguan
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was gonna say....that is DEFINITELY no "cute ute"

And I don't care how "capable" of an off roader those things are.....they're FUGLY as hell


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

snobrdrdan said:


> I was gonna say....that is DEFINITELY no "cute ute"
> 
> And I don't care how "capable" of an off roader those things are.....they're FUGLY as hell


LOL

It's definitely fun off road. Just drove 350 miles in it today- not as much fun on the highway.....


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

DasCC said:


> LOL
> 
> It's definitely fun off road. Just drove 350 miles in it today- not as much fun on the highway.....


You rented it?


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

snobrdrdan said:


> You rented it?


Ya. National rental in Albuquerque. Selection was limited to the usual generic mid-size sedans, cameros, challengers, and Rams. The 4Runner had 1600 miles on the clock and worked great for the 4 of us with luggage.


----------



## ABAcabby (Jul 28, 2003)

johnnyR32 said:


> keep getting parked next to by all these brodozers...................also added some color matched side markers.


You paint the sidemarkers yourself or were you able to purchase them somewhere?
i've been looking for a set but too lazy to paint them myself.


----------



## deputyj (Mar 10, 2015)

Put these in today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deputyj (Mar 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deputyj (Mar 10, 2015)

And yellow fog lights. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VWTiger210 (Jul 13, 2014)

deputyj said:


> And yellow fog lights.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats on the new headlights looks good and congrats on DIY as well.


----------



## ScottyMacTig (Jan 9, 2015)

I just had mine flashed with the GIAC stage 1 software  Vroom Vroom!


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

spilled this coffee all over the inside of my car minutes after this picture. 

Untitled by vwdork, on Flickr


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

ABAcabby said:


> You paint the sidemarkers yourself or were you able to purchase them somewhere?
> i've been looking for a set but too lazy to paint them myself.


had these painted by a body shop.


----------



## energie23 (Mar 13, 2003)

ABAcabby said:


> You paint the sidemarkers yourself or were you able to purchase them somewhere?
> i've been looking for a set but too lazy to paint them myself.


esetuning.com has them.


----------



## slicccknut (Dec 23, 2008)

energie23 said:


> esetuning.com has them.


Just went to esetuning.com and can't find them. Would you happen to have a link.?


----------



## bailey611 (Mar 26, 2010)

Probably ment ecstuning.com


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slicccknut (Dec 23, 2008)

Not there either.. I've been looking for this to replace mine.


----------



## bailey611 (Mar 26, 2010)

http://www.esetuning.com/ESE-Tuning...kers-for-VW-Tiguan-p/5n0945119a-120a-lb9a.htm


Also i just painted mine myself ... A lot cheaper


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slicccknut (Dec 23, 2008)

bailey611 said:


> http://www.esetuning.com/ESE-Tuning...kers-for-VW-Tiguan-p/5n0945119a-120a-lb9a.htm
> 
> 
> Also i just painted mine myself ... A lot cheaper
> ...


Dam that's an arm and a leg.. $106


----------



## MK6JSW (Nov 13, 2013)

Go to Napa Auto Parts and buy some color matched paint in a spray can, a can of clear, and some sand paper.


I'm thinking about selling/trading mine and buying a Jetta GLI. I have to start commuting 50 miles each way in May and the Tiguan doesn't get the best highway mileage. We have a Passat TDI but my wife would be pissed if I took it from her.


----------



## a1junkie (Apr 26, 2000)

deputyj said:


> Put these in today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! Hellas? Where'd you pick them up?


----------



## deputyj (Mar 10, 2015)

Picked them up on eBay. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyle805 (Mar 1, 2014)

Put my coilovers and wheels on today! Finished as the sun went down so a ride, adjustments, and pictures to come tomorrow.


----------



## bailey611 (Mar 26, 2010)

Did a brake fluid flush and decided to finish wiring in my rear fog light

https://vimeo.com/124075118


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## keanubear (Apr 1, 2007)

I loved my red 2012 tiguan the moment I got it in February. Drives great, so much quiter than my Jettasportwagen tdi that was totaled... but the stereo... I've had the rns315 in the jsw TDI and a golf TDI... it sounded fine in those cars... but in the Tiguan it was unbearable. Crazy mid range. 

So I got the vw subwoofer. Had it installed at a vw dealer and ... it sounds worse! So then I go to concord car stereo... replace the vw dealer only programmable dsp with a more powerful helix dsp, (helix makes the vw unit, so all their dsp units seem to fit and have the same plugs. Helix also had direct replacement speakers, so I got those. I also had them add more sound deadening. 

Now the rns315 sounds great! And, if I see an apple carplay unit I like, it'll plug right in.

This was a couple weeks ago now.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Wife decided to hit something with her Tiguan last night. Came home to this:









Could've been worse I guess.

Gonna have to at least get a new molding piece. Some of the scuffs will buff out, but there are some deep scratches. And gonna have to glue the support frame for the side marker back to the bumper


----------



## bailey611 (Mar 26, 2010)

The side marker just snaps in and they are like $40 i think? 

Dont forget to save this pic to use against her in the future 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Digipix (Jun 6, 2006)

bailey611 said:


> Did a brake fluid flush and decided to finish wiring in my rear fog light
> 
> https://vimeo.com/124075118
> 
> ...


love and hate you at the sametime how did you do it????????????


----------



## lovecarsDrV (Oct 27, 2011)

Spent the morning cleaning off all the winter crud, detailing & waxing.
I'm thankful for a heated garage! More snow in the forecast for the next few days


----------



## Kyle805 (Mar 1, 2014)

Here's my tig with the coilovers and wheels on, need to do a little more tweaking but overall super happy with it! 

And here's the super high quality cellphone picture










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noblesengar (Jan 27, 2015)

*URGenT!!!!! --How do i remove trunk panel --URGENT!!!*

HI guys,

I am trying to install some sound deadening material in my Tiguans trunk but cannot remove the side panels. 

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B-8...ew?usp=sharing



https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B-8...ew?usp=sharing

I got all the clips to release of that panel but it won't come release from the bottom.

Everything is illustrated in the pictures. 

all help would be appreciated.


Cheers,

Noble


----------



## bailey611 (Mar 26, 2010)

Digipix said:


> love and hate you at the sametime how did you do it????????????


Well i had to buy a trigger wire to go from the switch to the dash plug, that gave me the light to show the rear fog was on on the dash..

I had to find the bulb that fit for the actual light but also had to drill out the plastic for the light to have a spot in the housing..

I also had to run a power wire from the dash threw the car, hatch to power the light.. 

I couldnt find the proper spot to hook up the power wire for the light so i just used the trigger wire and a relay to actually turn the rear fog light on..

Sorry im not very good at writing things up... I have pics somewhere but i kinda stopped working on this last fall... I dont like working on my car when its cold 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

bailey611 said:


> The side marker just snaps in and they are like $40 i think?
> 
> Dont forget to save this pic to use against her in the future


The side marker is actually fine.

There is a black frame (that is glued to the front bumper) that the marker snaps into though....the piece separated from the bumper, so it won't hold the marker properly (right now). So I just need to glue it back (I'm hoping anyways).
And then just get a new wheel molding/trim piece, snap that on, & buff out the scratches as best as possible and call it a day


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

thought about washing it......ready for a new car.


----------



## kicker758 (Oct 31, 2011)

Hey Johnny are you running 18" wheels? I cant get mine down that low on my 19" Maybe my tires are getting in the way. Whats your wheel / tire specs?

Sorry if its a question thats been answered before. VW is doing a tire sale this month so its a good time to get a set if needed 

Never mind i found a thread! Search worked, only took 30 mins


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

kicker758 said:


> Hey Johnny are you running 18" wheels? I cant get mine down that low on my 19" Maybe my tires are getting in the way. Whats your wheel / tire specs?
> 
> Sorry if its a question thats been answered before. VW is doing a tire sale this month so its a good time to get a set if needed
> 
> Never mind i found a thread! Search worked, only took 30 mins


haha yeah I am running 19" Savannahs with a smaller tire. I need to spin my struts down more and should be able to get lower.


----------



## turb0mikey (Sep 7, 2010)

broke the gate on the shifter between R and D. now i have a little wrench logo on the MFD where the gear displays


----------



## ScottyMacTig (Jan 9, 2015)

Digipix said:


> Took off the ugly black tag frame and got this from a Saab at my buddy's shop.
> 
> [/INDENT]6B80C8973F87_zpscrr6elnt.jpg.html]




The dealer tech that mounted the plates on mine had to make room for the obnoxious dealer frame. I hated how it looked from day 1. I grabbed a 2004 9-3 plate mount from a friend after reading this post from Digipix.

Thanks Digipix! :thumbup::beer:


As soon as this Sh*tty Ohio weather breaks I'm going to clay bar and polish her up!


----------



## williams91 (Dec 3, 2012)

New paint job for my wheels. Missing only the summer 
Before









After


----------



## williams91 (Dec 3, 2012)

I bought yesterday a cts downpipe 3" catless for my tiguan 4motion, next step stage 2 Unitronic


----------



## bailey611 (Mar 26, 2010)

Replaced my rear speakers cause they sounded like poo and ordered up a front set to replace one that was blown..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Digipix (Jun 6, 2006)

ScottyMacTig said:


> Thanks Digipix! :thumbup::beer:


:thumbup::wave:


----------



## Andfx8 (Jul 15, 2014)

New shoes 255-45-19










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greggmischenko (Mar 21, 2011)

Took off the winter wheels and spacers. Quick wash. And yes, it is for sale


----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

Spent some time today trying to figure out what is throwing a P2187 CEL( System too lean at idle)...so far no luck. I may need to throw the original PCV system back on instead of my Forge Catch Can to continue troubleshooting. Perfect timing too because I need to pass inspection this month... 

If anyone has any helpful ideas please let me know

The Tig using Tapatalk


----------



## Digipix (Jun 6, 2006)

greggmischenko said:


> Took off the winter wheels and spacers. Quick wash. And yes, it is for sale


How much for just the rear diffuser?


----------



## Pulaski53 (Aug 30, 2014)

Used it to bring home six new dining chairs. I am beginning to miss my old Passat wagon less and less.


----------



## greggmischenko (Mar 21, 2011)

Digipix said:


> How much for just the rear diffuser?


Removing it would leave like 20 holes in the plastic bumper - not really something I want to do


----------



## williams91 (Dec 3, 2012)

Black wrapped front grill with yellow drl and fog light


----------



## dubBMing (Jan 10, 2011)

Summer wheels











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PancakesVDubs (Feb 28, 2013)

Hartmann Reps FTW


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyle805 (Mar 1, 2014)

PancakesVDubs said:


> Hartmann Reps FTW
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks sharp, funny thing is we almost had twin tigs! I was super close to picking those up in 19s


----------



## PancakesVDubs (Feb 28, 2013)

Kyle805 said:


> Looks sharp, funny thing is we almost had twin tigs! I was super close to picking those up in 19s


Those are 19's. Wrapped in General G-Max 225/40/19 tires. 10.5mm ECS spacers in the front and 17.5mm in the rear.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gene G (Jan 23, 2015)

Picked up the adapter from the local VW dealer and put the APR stage 1 intake on the Tiguan. My Son had it just taking up space in his garage from his old GTI. Was a simple 1/2 hour job and every thing fit perfectly. Now I just have to wait for the tune to be developed for a 2015 Tiguan.


----------



## Kyle805 (Mar 1, 2014)

My new wheel came in the mail so I had to put it on. Couldn't be happier! Don't mind the messy car. 

Nighttime cellphone picture










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vwfamilyguy (Apr 6, 2015)

Kyle805 said:


> My new wheel came in the mail so I had to put it on. Couldn't be happier! Don't mind the messy car.
> 
> Nighttime cellphone picture
> 
> ...



Tan leather interior looks especially awesome.


----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

Yesterday and today I cursed at my Tiguan, a lot! I accelerated from a red light moderately and heard a crack/pop followed by extremely loud exhaust notes and a very distinct and strong exhaust odor under acceleration any time after that. I am pretty certain something broke on my TT DP... If this is the case then possibly a small crack was to blame for the CEL I had been experiencing (P2187). After the crack/pop now I threw a P2187 as well as P0507. I emailed TT to ask them if they had any reports and I have to say I was impressed that even though I am technically out of warranty they offered to fix it if I can get it to them. I am bringing the Tig to the shop tomorrow for diagnostics before I do anything because as Murphy would have it my inspection is due this month and I can't afford to waste any time or make it worse as I'm literally in the process of several new job interviews over this week and next. This actually happened on the way to one...not a good thing to be a worried about during an interview. Anyway I hope it gets figured out and fixed quickly, just curious if anyone else has had a similar problem?

The Tig using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyle805 (Mar 1, 2014)

vwfamilyguy said:


> Tan leather interior looks especially awesome.


I was surprised how perfectly it matches. It's also not the factory tan, it's Katzkin's Autumn color.


----------



## williams91 (Dec 3, 2012)

Summer setup


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Nice combo, Grille and wheels work well together :thumbup:


----------



## Kyle805 (Mar 1, 2014)

williams91 said:


> Summer setup


Looks great! Wish I got a smaller tire now so I could go that low.


----------



## williams91 (Dec 3, 2012)

Kyle805 said:


> Looks great! Wish I got a smaller tire now so I could go that low.


With this wheels , (18x9,5 offset 30) i needed to chose smaller tire than oem spec (225/50), adjust my rear camber at -2.8, front camber -1.8 degres and trime my fenders flare to avoid its rubbing


----------



## Andfx8 (Jul 15, 2014)

^^^ Impressive!


----------



## Kyle805 (Mar 1, 2014)

williams91 said:


> With this wheels , (18x9,5 offset 30) i needed to chose smaller tire than oem spec (225/50), adjust my rear camber at -2.8, front camber -1.8 degres and trime my fenders flare to avoid its rubbing


I should of went wider then my 8.5s to get a look like that. Might swap out the tires for a 235/45 or 225/50 sense mine are rubbing pretty good in the rear still. Regardless I love the look, it's like a jumbo gti!


----------



## 4Grey_Doors (Jun 21, 2007)

Found a cheap set of r32 springs locally, had those and my old a8 sewer caps installed. awaiting 20&25mm spacers.


----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

Java^Tiggy said:


> Yesterday and today I cursed at my Tiguan, a lot! I accelerated from a red light moderately and heard a crack/pop followed by extremely loud exhaust notes and a very distinct and strong exhaust odor under acceleration any time after that. I am pretty certain something broke on my TT DP... If this is the case then possibly a small crack was to blame for the CEL I had been experiencing (P2187). After the crack/pop now I threw a P2187 as well as P0507. I emailed TT to ask them if they had any reports and I have to say I was impressed that even though I am technically out of warranty they offered to fix it if I can get it to them. I am bringing the Tig to the shop tomorrow for diagnostics before I do anything because as Murphy would have it my inspection is due this month and I can't afford to waste any time or make it worse as I'm literally in the process of several new job interviews over this week and next. This actually happened on the way to one...not a good thing to be a worried about during an interview. Anyway I hope it gets figured out and fixed quickly, just curious if anyone else has had a similar problem?
> 
> The Tig using Tapatalk


Just got my car back from the shop. DP broke at the flange and had to be rewelded. There must have been a small crack at first causing the CEL to begin with then it just finally failed. Either way it is all better now and working great!


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Java^Tiggy said:


> Just got my car back from the shop. DP broke at the flange and had to be rewelded. There must have been a small crack at first causing the CEL to begin with then it just finally failed. Either way it is all better now and working great!


Yup...that's what happened on the used TT downpipe I had bought last year. When I received it, I noticed the crack in the inner weld that had failed.
I called TT and he said, "yup, I've seen them fail....just get it re-welded"
So they really stand behind their work 










Fixed:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Finally got the new trim piece for the wife's Tiguan and installed it (after she demolished the stock one hitting something)

Scratches in the bumper won't come out at all though  

And finally gave it a post winter cleaning....it needed it BAD


----------



## Ne-vw (Mar 17, 2012)

Put new wheels on mine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## echomatics (Oct 19, 2012)

Was an amazing weekend in Vancouver! Did take out the Tig for a couple nice drives. On one of the trips we stopped to play some soccer with the little one and after letting the car sit for about an hour we restarted it to a strange number of error messages. It started fine then some type of message came up about my adaptive headlights not working, none of the windows or sunroof would open. Turned off the car and restarted it and this time the little wrench icon was on and flashing and the (!) and light symbol came on. Turned it off again and restarted and it was all gone and finally the windows and sunroof would open and no weird error messages. Drove it home (30 minutes) with no issues. Have restarted it a few times since and no issues.... Not sure if this is a sign of something bad about to happen. Anyone have any similar issues before??

Thanks!


----------



## Stoft (Dec 18, 2011)

Ordered coils :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Kyle805 (Mar 1, 2014)

Stoft said:


> Ordered coils :thumbup::thumbup:


Hope I was able to help a little, what company you end up going with??


----------



## pengee (Feb 29, 2004)

upgraded my hitch to a 2" and brought home a 181 German import 
time to finish out the shop.....


----------



## kicker758 (Oct 31, 2011)

I took the tiggy to a show on sunday.


----------



## bailey611 (Mar 26, 2010)

At the dealer right now for a recall and i got a " ive never seen so many mods on a Tiguan before " 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

bailey611 said:


> At the dealer right now for a recall and i got a " ive never seen so many mods on a Tiguan before "
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Be careful if you have a tune on there!

The Tig using Tapatalk


----------



## bailey611 (Mar 26, 2010)

not yet, thats coming when apr has a sale again... But the downpipe and intake kinda stand out 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

bailey611 said:


> not yet, thats coming when apr has a sale again... But the downpipe and intake kinda stand out
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh well that's ok, I just meant in regards to the fact that an ecu change could wipe off the tune if you had one like it did on mine. They told me "ah you should be fine" and then I drive away with 10psi boost instead of ~19psi...

Needless to say I was ticked off and they ended up giving me free stuff to offset the need to get re-flashed which unfortunately required me sending the ecu to APR because the shop couldn't do it after the recall...  

The Tig using Tapatalk


----------



## bailey611 (Mar 26, 2010)

Yea thats what i heard.. Sucks you found out the hard way, and i never trust a "you should be fine"  means i have no clue or they were lying.. Id be pissed too...

Pretty much vw wont get to touch it after i get a apr flash... Unless its something major..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

bailey611 said:


> Yea thats what i heard.. Sucks you found out the hard way, and i never trust a "you should be fine"  means i have no clue or they were lying.. Id be pissed too...
> 
> Pretty much vw wont get to touch it after i get a apr flash... Unless its something major..
> 
> ...


Well that's the worst part, I told the guy three times to make sure he understood I have a tune and apparently the guy actually working on the car (after looking at all the mods) asked the service manager if it had a tune and the manager told the mechanic, "just go ahead". This is what the mechanic himself told me when I was outside after coming back pissed off. I was furious and I am never going back to that place.


----------



## bailey611 (Mar 26, 2010)

Thats pretty bs... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WhiteWalker (Sep 29, 2013)

Couldn't stand having this bumper anymore.








So swapped it out...

Ahhhh, so much better...

This just completes the R-Line look for me.


----------



## slicccknut (Dec 23, 2008)

WhiteWalker said:


> Couldn't stand having this bumper anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How much was the bumper.? Where did you get it? And was it hard to replace / install.?


----------



## WhiteWalker (Sep 29, 2013)

slicccknut said:


> How much was the bumper.? Where did you get it? And was it hard to replace / install.?


I found the part numbers from Zeb (who was *super* helpful:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup@ vwpartswarehouse.com. There were 5 separate pieces to make it complete (if you already have the fender flares, you just need the back third of the rear flares) and this is in CND $$$'s which was approx. $1200 for the parts which I ended up ordering from my local dealer (which by the way all dealers I called all had different prices for the same part :screwy. The colored bumper is primed, so still need to get it painted. Unfortunately I got my local dealer to install it. I mistakenly ordered the wrong flares :banghead:, so they had to order the right ones from me (I wrote the wrong letter in the part number :facepalm, which is why there is a pic of the missing flare. I had to go back when it finally came in, which, if it wasn't for me having to go back, it was a quick install for them.



p.s. Paint & install under $500 taxes in.


----------



## BIG EYE (Aug 20, 2001)

Decided I am going to sell it - anyone interested?


----------



## energie23 (Mar 13, 2003)

WhiteWalker said:


> I found the part numbers from Zeb (who was *super* helpful:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup@ vwpartswarehouse.com. There were 5 separate pieces to make it complete (if you already have the fender flares, you just need the back third of the rear flares) and this is in CND $$$'s which was approx. $1200 for the parts which I ended up ordering from my local dealer (which by the way all dealers I called all had different prices for the same part :screwy. The colored bumper is primed, so still need to get it painted. Unfortunately I got my local dealer to install it. I mistakenly ordered the wrong flares :banghead:, so they had to order the right ones from me (I wrote the wrong letter in the part number :facepalm, which is why there is a pic of the missing flare. I had to go back when it finally came in, which, if it wasn't for me having to go back, it was a quick install for them.
> 
> 
> 
> p.s. Paint & install under $500 taxes in.



Argh! Looks so much better. Please share the part #'s. I've been wanting to do the same for some time now.


----------



## slicccknut (Dec 23, 2008)

WhiteWalker said:


> I found the part numbers from Zeb (who was *super* helpful:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup@ vwpartswarehouse.com. There were 5 separate pieces to make it complete (if you already have the fender flares, you just need the back third of the rear flares) and this is in CND $$$'s which was approx. $1200 for the parts which I ended up ordering from my local dealer (which by the way all dealers I called all had different prices for the same part :screwy. The colored bumper is primed, so still need to get it painted. Unfortunately I got my local dealer to install it. I mistakenly ordered the wrong flares :banghead:, so they had to order the right ones from me (I wrote the wrong letter in the part number :facepalm, which is why there is a pic of the missing flare. I had to go back when it finally came in, which, if it wasn't for me having to go back, it was a quick install for them.
> 
> 
> 
> p.s. Paint & install under $500 taxes in.


I drive a Tiguan-R line 2014 there for I'll only need the rear bottom bumper correct.? Or do still need the flares for it.? $500 Dealer price for paint job and install.?


----------



## WhiteWalker (Sep 29, 2013)

energie23 said:


> Argh! Looks so much better. Please share the part #'s. I've been wanting to do the same for some time now.


Yeah, I couldn't stand it knowing had I just waited 2 more (LONG) years it would have been standard with the R Package... 

Anyhow, here are the part #'s:

Spoiler - *5N0 807 521 R GRU* - (This is primed & needs to be painted, apparently you cant get them already pre-painted)
Insert - *5N0 807 568 2Z0* - (This is the black diffusor)
Cover - *5N0 807 441 A GRU* - (This is the Tow-Eye cover, which also needs to be painted)
Cover - *5N0 853 817 C 9B9* - (This is the rear third of the LEFT fender)
Cover - *5N0 853 818 C 9B9* - (This is the rear third of the RIGHT fender)

Hope that helps! :wave:

FYI: The diffusor insert listed above is if your Tiguan is *WITHOUT* a trailer hitch... IF you *do* have a trailer hitch there is a _different_ part number for that.


----------



## WhiteWalker (Sep 29, 2013)

slicccknut said:


> I drive a Tiguan-R line 2014 there for I'll only need the rear bottom bumper correct.? Or do still need the flares for it.? $500 Dealer price for paint job and install.?


You will still need the flares, cause I thought the same thing. But if you look close, where the new bumper and flare meet towards the bottom, it has a slight different aerodynamic shape... and the current flare won't fit, and doesn't go far enough under. So unfortunately all 5 parts needs to be purchased. 

That's what the dealer quoted and charged me. I've dealt with the same advisor at my dealer for quite a few years... (not because of problems, I've been goin to this advisor for all my past cars and she understands & helps me out!  :laugh


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Is the inner clearance the same on SE flares as SEL flares? I know they protrude further from the car, but do they actually gain any clearance on the inside towards the wheel/tire?


----------



## WhiteWalker (Sep 29, 2013)

98DUB said:


> Is the inner clearance the same on SE flares as SEL flares? I know they protrude further from the car, but do they actually gain any clearance on the inside towards the wheel/tire?


IF I am understanding the question correctly...(maybe you're referring to depth )...I would have to say, no?!


----------



## lasholm (Jan 13, 2012)

Lowered with H&R springs ☺


----------



## bailey611 (Mar 26, 2010)

Was going to go to lunch and my battery decided it didnt like that..

So i got to put a new battery in my tig instead... Just under 4 years old..

I assume the 50 some days below 0 we had last year didnt help..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Digipix (Jun 6, 2006)

Got the gauges mounted all I have to do now is hook them up


----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

Digipix said:


> Got the gauges mounted all I have to do now is hook them up


     

The Tig using Tapatalk


----------



## KurtK (Feb 13, 2012)

Wowza! This gauges look great!


----------



## williams91 (Dec 3, 2012)

Install new downpipe cts turbo 3 inch catless with new dv d revision. I'm going the instal unitronic stage 2 in m'y car but the last Volkswagen recall instal new security In the ecu and i have to wait for them correct the situation 
Dv d revision









Downpipe cts


----------



## agabo.pw (Aug 5, 2014)

williams91 said:


> Install new downpipe cts turbo 3 inch catless with new dv d revision. I'm going the instal unitronic stage 2 in m'y car but the last Volkswagen recall instal new security In the ecu and i have to wait for them correct the situation
> Dv d revision
> 
> 
> ...


I think we are having the same problem. I was going to install the same downpipe but it turns out that the bench couldn't break down the password for the ecu. I took it for a recall and that could be the source of the problem. Any thoughts on how to crack the password for applying an upgrade?


----------



## williams91 (Dec 3, 2012)

Unitronic took out my computer to take all of the information and the y analysed it to make a chip to bypass the password. I should be able to install my chip next week.


----------



## agabo.pw (Aug 5, 2014)

williams91 said:


> Unitronic took out my computer to take all of the information and the y analysed it to make a chip to bypass the password. I should be able to install my chip next week.


Ok then, I'll talk to Revo technician. Because they did the same thing, took out the ecu. On monday revo will send a new bench to see if they can break the password. 

Thanks for the info.


----------



## 96mk3gti91 (Feb 10, 2009)

Finally bought wheels. Still looking for a shop to get tires for the front wheels. Bags are in the mail.


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Are those the Hella tails? I like those better than I thought I would 

wheels are ok too


----------



## turb0mikey (Sep 7, 2010)

just arrived from China. installed pics tomorrow!


----------



## deputyj (Mar 10, 2015)

Look good. Nothing better than new headlights. I think cosmetically that was my favorite change. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KCXTWO (Apr 27, 2013)

96mk3gti91 said:


> Finally bought wheels. Still looking for a shop to get tires for the front wheels. Bags are in the mail.


Did you do the Hella third brake lamp?


----------



## Digipix (Jun 6, 2006)

20 inch work equips


----------



## Bobdhd (Jul 11, 2013)

kicker758 said:


> I took the tiggy to a show on sunday.


Looking sharp 🏻


----------



## Bobdhd (Jul 11, 2013)

WhiteWalker said:


> Couldn't stand having this bumper anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice choice, looks great.


----------



## Bobdhd (Jul 11, 2013)

Digipix said:


> Got the gauges mounted all I have to do now is hook them up


🏻 nice job.


----------



## Bobdhd (Jul 11, 2013)

Ne-vw said:


> Put new wheels on mine.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybe VW should have put those wheels on the Tigs in the first place, they look great.


----------



## twoconnguy (Jan 1, 2004)

Added trim rings to my Heritage wheels.



Added hitch a while ago but never posted picture.


----------



## 96mk3gti91 (Feb 10, 2009)

KCXTWO said:


> Did you do the Hella third brake lamp?


Yeah, it's the hella smoked third brake light


----------



## ShootJoeC (Aug 6, 2011)

Traded in my B7 Passat yesterday for this. Very happy with my decision. So far I have tinted it, 15% all around. Plenty to come :heart:


----------



## oasis (Apr 22, 2003)

twoconnguy said:


> Added trim rings to my Heritage wheels.


Wow, I _really_ like the Heritage wheels. I would do that with my daughter's S if she likes it, too.


----------



## ND40oz (Jul 25, 2004)

Sold the Tiguan, didn't make financial sense to ship it to Germany. My wife was sad to give Ms. Tiggy up, but she should be happy with an awd diesel wagon as a replacement. Time to go back to BMW for her DD.


----------



## Digipix (Jun 6, 2006)

Quick wash


----------



## Gene G (Jan 23, 2015)

Finally got around to putting the R wheel center caps on and trimmed the ugly rear license plate bracket.


----------



## Kyle805 (Mar 1, 2014)

Turned up my rear a little to get rid of my rubbing issue I had with passengers. About half inch rake forward now but it'll do for now until I pick up a set of coils with a little bit higher spring rates.


----------



## VWTiger210 (Jul 13, 2014)

*Took apart tail light assembly*

I tookout my tail light assembly to see how hard it was to do so and put back in. I discovered there is an extra bulb socket at the bottom of the holder and where the amber lens is sitting there is a plastic mold piece blocking where the supposed bulb is to go. Am I assuming this is where the European turn signal bulbs go?


----------



## williams91 (Dec 3, 2012)

Finally stage 2 unitronic (280hp 325lb) its amazing


----------



## Pulaski53 (Aug 30, 2014)

Drove it to Michigan and back--425 miles. Total 440.8 miles on one tank of gas, with 35 miles left in range, running mostly 70-78 mph on the way there and 65-70 on the way back. I'm impressed with the range.


----------



## dubBMing (Jan 10, 2011)

Installed R mfsw 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Digipix (Jun 6, 2006)

dubBMing said:


> Installed R mfsw
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What phone mount is that in the card holder slots?


----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

Gave Tiggy a much needed cleaning!

During









After









The Tig using Tapatalk


----------



## dubBMing (Jan 10, 2011)

Digipix said:


> What phone mount is that in the card holder slots?


Montek. Works great!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

putting it back to stock this week and then picking up my new car....it was a fun 3 months and 9k miles but I'm moving on again.


----------



## MK6JSW (Nov 13, 2013)

johnnyR32 said:


> putting it back to stock this week and then picking up my new car....it was a fun 3 months and 9k miles but I'm moving on again.


What are you buying now?


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

MK6JSW said:


> What are you buying now?


I got an S3.

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16747696773" title="Untitled by John Williamson, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8855/16747696773_5883643e95_z.jpg" width="640" height="480" alt="Untitled"></a>


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

johnnyR32 said:


> putting it back to stock this week and then picking up my new car....it was a fun 3 months and 9k miles but I'm moving on again.


lol


----------



## bailey611 (Mar 26, 2010)

Dam mine is 4 years old with only 26k on it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

bailey611 said:


> Dam mine is 4 years old with only 26k on it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I drive a lot haha. The Mk7 I had before the Tiguan had 10k after 5 months.


----------



## MK6JSW (Nov 13, 2013)

I'd love to have an S3. Did you see the LED headlights on eBay that Peter has listed?


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

MK6JSW said:


> I'd love to have an S3. Did you see the LED headlights on eBay that Peter has listed?


Yeah I texted him about them already haha. My car has the LED headlights already but I'm definitely getting a set of the euro ones from him....hate the amber corners.


----------



## Stoft (Dec 18, 2011)

Coils and rims


----------



## Andfx8 (Jul 15, 2014)

Stoft said:


> Coils and rims


Niceeeee... Nice little drop. Are those 20s? What size tire you running?


----------



## kt3re (Mar 28, 2013)

turb0mikey said:


> just arrived from China. installed pics tomorrow!


How are they working?


----------



## Stoft (Dec 18, 2011)

Andfx8 said:


> Niceeeee... Nice little drop. Are those 20s? What size tire you running?


Thanks! Yeh, 20x9,5 with 255x35 tires. Should have had 245 or 235 to get rid of the rub


----------



## sciroccoii88 (May 9, 2010)

*Plasti Dipped the front and added Fog lights from ECS Tuning (KIT)*

http://s1328.photobucket.com/user/cheyennegti/media/IMG_0399_zps95dm77a1.jpg.html


----------



## A1an (Mar 22, 2007)

Pricing out headliner replacement today and getting ready to put the Tiguan on the market. MKVII GSW has caught my wife's eye. Just need to decide between TDI S DSG or the TSI SE.


----------



## Nick Howzer (Jan 21, 2007)

I mounted auxiliary lights a while ago. Maybe not the prettiest update but nice to have when driving through dark Swedish forests...


----------



## lwr 805 dbr (Mar 24, 2008)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16808046723/in/shares-0j03F5/https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16808046723/in/shares-0j03F5/
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/17240759300/
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/17402272416/
Washed it.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Dropped it off at the dealer and it's already on the lot for sale again. Picking up the S3 on Monday.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Picked up the Tiguans replacemet on Monday. Currently having it wrapped in XPEL ultimate film.


----------



## echomatics (Oct 19, 2012)

Hate you! 
Can you fit two car seats in the back?


----------



## slicccknut (Dec 23, 2008)

johnnyR32 said:


> Picked up the Tiguans replacemet on Monday. Currently having it wrapped in XPEL ultimate film.


Is your company hiring.?


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

echomatics said:


> Hate you!
> Can you fit two car seats in the back?


probably but I wouldn't know haha



slicccknut said:


> Is your company hiring.?


:laugh:


----------



## RFROSS (May 10, 2000)

I took delivery of a new Tiguan SE today after trading in my 2013 <2,500 mile Beetle. The Beetle just wasn't me while the Tiguan is more me.


----------



## VWTiger210 (Jul 13, 2014)

RFROSS said:


> I took delivery of a new Tiguan SE today after trading in my 2013 <2,500 mile Beetle. The Beetle just wasn't me while the Tiguan is more me.


Congrats and welcome to the Tig family!


----------



## ShootJoeC (Aug 6, 2011)

Managed to fight the urge for nearly two weeks before caving and buying front air struts to go with the rest of the components I already had for another car. Another bagged Tiguan coming right up, thanks a lot John! :wave:


----------



## nerdybeat (Jun 5, 2011)

Gonna test fit 19x10 et35 today on a static setup. Hoping it clears struts, if not hopefully only 5-10mm spacers needed.


----------



## rabstg (Jun 4, 2002)

Front windows tinted, H&R springs and driven 1180 miles yesterday... What's not in the picture is the smile even after 1180 miles in 17 hrs.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

ShootJoeC said:


> Managed to fight the urge for nearly two weeks before caving and buying front air struts to go with the rest of the components I already had for another car. Another bagged Tiguan coming right up, thanks a lot John! :wave:


no problem buddy :laugh:



nerdybeat said:


> Gonna test fit 19x10 et35 today on a static setup. Hoping it clears struts, if not hopefully only 5-10mm spacers needed.


eace:


----------



## nerdybeat (Jun 5, 2011)

nerdybeat said:


> Gonna test fit 19x10 et35 today on a static setup. Hoping it clears struts, if not hopefully only 5-10mm spacers needed.


Welp, unsurprisingly 19x10 et35 doesn't clear the front strut. Back is totally fine. If I had to guess, a 10mm spacer would work all around. At my current height on coils 19x10 et35 in the back was perfectly flush, 10mm would give it just a teeny poke which wouldn't be too bad. Unfortunately, I couldn't get a true look at the fit since I couldn't mount them all around. The wheels were wrapped in 255/35, which looks a bit stretched for static. Oh well back to the old drawing board! TBH, getting some smaller tires for the OEM Mallorys and getting 10mm spacers and going lower wouldn't be a bad thing..


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

johnnyR32 said:


> Picked up the Tiguans replacemet on Monday. Currently having it wrapped in XPEL ultimate film.


Sorry Bunky, yours cannot possibly be a replacement for a Tiguan, unless you actually believe a Trailer Hitch looks good on the back of an Audi.:laugh::laugh:

I bought mine to have a classy vehicle that will haul a trailer and not look totally stupid and out of place. Can you say the same???

Seriously, that is a nice looking vehicle and I really appreciate the VAG system, but your post may be slightly snobbish.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

DavidPaul said:


> Sorry Bunky, yours cannot possibly be a replacement for a Tiguan, unless you actually believe a Trailer Hitch looks good on the back of an Audi.:laugh::laugh:
> 
> I bought mine to have a classy vehicle that will haul a trailer and not look totally stupid and out of place. Can you say the same???
> 
> Seriously, that is a nice looking vehicle and I really appreciate the VAG system, but your post may be slightly snobbish.


bunky?

how is it snobbish?


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

johnnyR32 said:


> bunky?
> 
> how is it snobbish?


Just giving you a hard time.

Like I said, "nice vehicle". The VAG is a great choice, regardless of the exact brand name.

BTW, VAG= Volkswagen Audi Group.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

DavidPaul said:


> Just giving you a hard time.
> 
> Like I said, "nice vehicle". The VAG is a great choice, regardless of the exact brand name.
> 
> BTW, VAG= Volkswagen Audi Group.


ok bro


----------



## sciroccoii88 (May 9, 2010)

kicker758 said:


> I took the tiggy to a show on sunday.


What wheels are you running? Are those the stock Mallory's? 19's?


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

sciroccoii88 said:


> What wheels are you running? Are those the stock Mallory's? 19's?


Yes


----------



## dgreenberg (Feb 8, 2014)

Traded in the Tiguan and picked up an R!


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

dgreenberg said:


> Traded in the Tiguan and picked up an R!


Very nice. I wanted an R but couldn't find a black one. Congrats on the new car!


----------



## dgreenberg (Feb 8, 2014)

johnnyR32 said:


> Very nice. I wanted an R but couldn't find a black one. Congrats on the new car!


Thanks man! You got an S3 right? Blowing up Instagram with it haha. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

dgreenberg said:


> Thanks man! You got an S3 right? Blowing up Instagram with it haha.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I did. Got it a week ago and only drove it once becuase it's getting a clear wrap. I want it back so bad haha.


----------



## dgreenberg (Feb 8, 2014)

johnnyR32 said:


> I did. Got it a week ago and only drove it once becuase it's getting a clear wrap. I want it back so bad haha.


Lol left you a comment on IG. Sick cars and pics BTW. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vwutahman (Jun 30, 2006)

Dropped it at the dealer to have a leaking water pump fixed.... 16k miles on the ODO :banghead:


----------



## energie23 (Mar 13, 2003)

Sitting at CTS turbo, getting a 3" downpipe installed.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

dgreenberg said:


> Lol left you a comment on IG. Sick cars and pics BTW.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. Sent you a PM on here.


----------



## energie23 (Mar 13, 2003)

3" downpipe installed, then headed to RPI equipped for APR stage 2 tune. So much better now.


----------



## MisterHongKong (May 20, 2015)

*Loving my Tiguan!*







Second hand owner of 2013 SE model

Got 8Ks installed for low beams, 6Ks for highs

Custom installed DRLs with switchbacks

LED Footwells for driver and passenger

LED reverse and custom set of reverse lights


----------



## NeonHuevo (Nov 7, 2009)

Just got my APR Stage 1 Tune from Novitech in Miami... Loving the power band!


----------



## MisterHongKong (May 20, 2015)

Stage 1 ECU?


----------



## NeonHuevo (Nov 7, 2009)

MisterHongKong said:


> Stage 1 ECU?


If you're asking me, then yes a stage 1 ECU tune from APR through Novitech in Miami.


----------



## sbcncsu (Nov 14, 2003)

Gave the Tiguan a ride. Off to the dealer for a high pressure fuel pump at 70K miles.












I find it ironic that The Humble Mechanic posted this very topic yesterday in his Parts That Fail video!!


----------



## VWTiger210 (Jul 13, 2014)

NeonHuevo said:


> Just got my APR Stage 1 Tune from Novitech in Miami... Loving the power band!


This is a near impossible request since I am considering the same thing you have done.....Could you possibly take it easy driving as in drive without mashing the pedal to see if the gas mileage has improved with the tune?


----------



## NeonHuevo (Nov 7, 2009)

VWTiger210 said:


> This is a near impossible request since I am considering the same thing you have done.....Could you possibly take it easy driving as in drive without mashing the pedal to see if the gas mileage has improved with the tune?


Don't worry, I'm interested in this myself  but I'll start with my next fill up. I had about 3/4 tank when I did the tune. Have a long drive today so I know I'll be filling up probably by Monday.


----------



## ShootJoeC (Aug 6, 2011)

Well, this car certainly spiraled out of control quickly


----------



## NeonHuevo (Nov 7, 2009)

NeonHuevo said:


> Don't worry, I'm interested in this myself  but I'll start with my next fill up. I had about 3/4 tank when I did the tune. Have a long drive today so I know I'll be filling up probably by Monday.



Well I spoke too soon  Started her up this morning and had a check engine light. Ran Torque and saw the fault codes. I had a total of 6 codes: one in regards to an intake manifold runner open, 4 related to misfires, and another that was "unknown". Taking her back tomorrow in the AM to see what the culprit is.


----------



## shawng (Jul 28, 2007)

VWTiger210 said:


> This is a near impossible request since I am considering the same thing you have done.....Could you possibly take it easy driving as in drive without mashing the pedal to see if the gas mileage has improved with the tune?



In 2010, when I got tuned, I did notice about 10% improvement if I behaved. Stage 1 APR, 91 octane


----------



## oasis (Apr 22, 2003)

dgreenberg said:


> Traded in the Tiguan and picked up an R!


I flew to Denver to buy my most recent Tiguan from Emich. Nice looking R. Dynamite color.


----------



## dgreenberg (Feb 8, 2014)

oasis said:


> I flew to Denver to buy my most recent Tiguan from Emich. Nice looking R. Dynamite color.


Great dealership to work with! Still mad they wouldn't throw in a free set of monster slush mats haha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottyMacTig (Jan 9, 2015)

Picked up a like new Carbonio CAI from the CC forum.


----------



## BIG EYE (Aug 20, 2001)

Put my stock wheels on, because my Rotiforms need tires. 
*
Car is for sale! Rotiforms are included unless someone wants to buy them before the Tig sells*


----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

Emptied out my catch can today and boy was it needed and nasty. So glad I installed that such a long time ago!

The Tig using Tapatalk


----------



## lloydD (Jan 10, 2014)

Removed the plastidip on the wheels then went to a local upholstery shop to check the available seat covers.


----------



## Bart Cardi (Mar 24, 2010)

my tig is going to get AP coilovers tomorrow. very excited. It's 2years old now and it's time, i cannot hold it any longer haha. 
I've already had AP coild on my mk5 and scirocco in the past..
rocco
golf


----------



## Bart Cardi (Mar 24, 2010)

Ok so i'm happy :laugh: i can turn it lower in the front and take out the back thing that screws but this looks good, right?


----------



## NeonHuevo (Nov 7, 2009)

Looking good!!!!!


----------



## vwfamilyguy (Apr 6, 2015)

Java^Tiggy said:


> Emptied out my catch can today and boy was it needed and nasty. So glad I installed that such a long time ago!
> 
> The Tig using Tapatalk


Which brand did you go with? Is it important for every TSI or does it depend on driving habits?


----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

vwfamilyguy said:


> Which brand did you go with? Is it important for every TSI or does it depend on driving habits?


It is the Forge Catch Can with Africa Plate. I personally think it's important because I wouldn't want this back in my engine but I don't gave any technical information to provide.

The Tig using Tapatalk


----------



## Andfx8 (Jul 15, 2014)

Wow it looks really good! Perfect drop! Think I'm going to order some Eibach springs now for a mild drop


----------



## sciroccoii88 (May 9, 2010)

I lowered Her!!!! Rebuild kit from ECS tuning and used H&R springs I purchased on the forums. SO excited!!!

http://i1328.photobucket.com/albums/w521/cheyennegti/IMG_0569_zpsm6c3llot.jpg

http://i1328.photobucket.com/albums/w521/cheyennegti/IMG_0571_zpsvrgth1x2.jpg

http://i1328.photobucket.com/albums/w521/cheyennegti/IMG_0572_zpss4plz3yp.jpg
http://i1328.photobucket.com/albums/w521/cheyennegti/IMG_0573_zps6na1inmr.jpg


----------



## turb0mikey (Sep 7, 2010)

officially turned the Tig over to my wife as Martha joins the fleet









her first comment was. "i like those wheels, they look like the 19" tiguan wheel. lets trade in and get that". if vWDorks RLine is still on the lot I really hope I can score that. 

love my wife. and Martha.


----------



## A1an (Mar 22, 2007)

sbcncsu said:


> Gave the Tiguan a ride. Off to the dealer for a high pressure fuel pump at 70K miles.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Any sort of warning before it went, or was it a sudden failure?




Today...decided we are keeping the Tiguan as it is worth very little on trade. Wife will continue driving for a year, then she will get into something else and I will take over the Tiguan. Making an appointment to get the headliner done next week. Needs a carbon cleaning as well.


----------



## NeonHuevo (Nov 7, 2009)

Took her to an autocross event! Currently converting gopro footage, but the event wasn't anything to write home about. It was an after-thought of a larger event, so the course was only 20 seconds long and wasn't officially timed. I'll post more of my experience in another thread. Here's a video of someone who filmed me, but from far away.







*edit* Not sure why it's not embedding the video, but the link should work.


----------



## sbcncsu (Nov 14, 2003)

A1an said:


> Any sort of warning before it went, or was it a sudden failure?


No warning at all, happened as my wife pulled away from a light. Started of pulling fine the all of the sudden no power, EPC and MIL lights on. Limped it home on just the in-tank pump. Engine was limited to only part throttle and 3000 RPM.

No previous issues or drivability concerns at all.


----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

sbcncsu said:


> No warning at all, happened as my wife pulled away from a light. Started of pulling fine the all of the sudden no power, EPC and MIL lights on. Limped it home on just the in-tank pump. Engine was limited to only part throttle and 3000 RPM.
> 
> No previous issues or drivability concerns at all.


This had happened to me driving home from a ski trip at about 25k miles. Had to finish the remainder of that trip(about 2 hr's) in limp mode. One of the most stressful experiences of my life.

The Tig using Tapatalk


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Had the Abt kit painted white


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Traded the wife's '13 Tiguan SE in on Saturday and picked up another B7 Passat

With another kid on the way (3 weeks away), the Tiguan wasn't going to cut it

A '15 Sport:
IMG_0490 by Dan W, on Flickr

IMG_4576 by Dan W, on Flickr


----------



## Andfx8 (Jul 15, 2014)

snobrdrdan said:


> Traded the wife's '13 Tiguan SE in on Saturday and picked up another B7 Passat
> 
> With another kid on the way (3 weeks away), the Tiguan wasn't going to cut it


What about the Passat is more child/family friendly than the Tig? If you don't mind me asking..


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

Andfx8 said:


> What about the Passat is more child/family friendly than the Tig? If you don't mind me asking..


Tiguan can not fit a double kid stroller in the back.. or front for that matter.. 
That is why I got Treg


----------



## ScottyMacTig (Jan 9, 2015)

DT EXP said:


> Tiguan can not fit a double kid stroller in the back.. or front for that matter..


I can squeeze our double BOB in the back if I take off the front wheel and move the seats forward a click. Hardly room for anything else though, including the kids.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Andfx8 said:


> What about the Passat is more child/family friendly than the Tig? If you don't mind me asking..


Everything, lol

Tig gets worse gas mileage
Requires Premium
Smaller trunk -- with the rear seats up, a stroller BARELY fits in the back sideways (had to wedge the Chicco Cortina stroller in). And even then, it takes up the whole trunk.
No room in the backseat -- with a infant carrier, you have to pull the front seat up to accommodate it. And I'm 6' and that doesn't make for a comfortable driving position. And/or with our 3 yr. old behind me, she would kick the seat easily too.

The only thing it was good for, for me, was the ability to fold the seats all down and haul stuff. But even then, the room was only mediocre
And insurance was dirt cheap on the Tiguan too


Passat trunk is HUGE, along with tons of room in the backseat too. I can leave my seat all the way back and the 3 year old can't reach to kick the seat and also a infant carrier easily fits behind it.

For example, we went and bought a bed at Ikea. One of the boxes was 80" long IIRC. That wouldn't fit in the Tiguan.
Folded the backseat down in the Passat and it just barely touched the back of the front seats, no problem.


----------



## MK6JSW (Nov 13, 2013)

snobrdrdan said:


> Everything, lol
> 
> Tig gets worse gas mileage
> Requires Premium
> ...



The insurance on my Tiguan is high, but not as high as our Passat.
I had a loaded supercrew F-150 and the insurance on it was $160 cheaper every 6 months than the Tiguan.


----------



## Andfx8 (Jul 15, 2014)

Ahhh well I see what you mean!


----------



## ShootJoeC (Aug 6, 2011)

snobrdrdan said:


> Everything, lol
> 
> Tig gets worse gas mileage
> Requires Premium
> ...



I traded my B7 Passat for my Tiguan and I can say every point you make is true.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

MK6JSW said:


> The insurance on my Tiguan is high, but not as high as our Passat.
> I had a loaded supercrew F-150 and the insurance on it was $160 cheaper every 6 months than the Tiguan.


Yeah the 6 month total, when we had 2 Tiguans, was only like $680-700 or something stupid cheap for BOTH. (full coverage, $100 Comp, $500 Collision)

When I added my Passat & still had her Tiguan, it went to $800 for 6 months.
Now with 2 Passats, it went up another $100 for 6 months and we're at $900 for 6 months for both of the Passats.

This is thru Progressive & Emerald level status (been with them 10+ years)

And also Michigan charges a automatic ~$175-$200 fee on every policy. So the "premium" is really only $350/6 months, a car.


----------



## turb0mikey (Sep 7, 2010)

wife and i were discussing trunk space vis a vis the E38 and the Tiguan. a double stroller is for two kids right?? im planning on one mini me next year and wife loves the tig, wants an RLine upgrade but dont want her to regret the decision. this does gives me a 2016 GSW selling point as the wagon should be an easier proposition as far as loading etc


----------



## MK6JSW (Nov 13, 2013)

snobrdrdan said:


> Yeah the 6 month total, when we had 2 Tiguans, was only like $680-700 or something stupid cheap for BOTH. (full coverage, $100 Comp, $500 Collision)
> 
> When I added my Passat & still had her Tiguan, it went to $800 for 6 months.
> Now with 2 Passats, it went up another $100 for 6 months and we're at $900 for 6 months for both of the Passats.
> ...


Ours went from $800 with a JSW and F-150 to $1024 with a Tiguan and Passat.


----------



## lovecarsDrV (Oct 27, 2011)

You made a good trade from the Tiguan, the Passat is a sound choice in your situation.
My Tiguan is my daily & perfect in all seasons. Our family hauler is a Eurovan & I won't give it up for anything!


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

turb0mikey said:


> wife and i were discussing trunk space vis a vis the E38 and the Tiguan. a double stroller is for two kids right?? im planning on one mini me next year and wife loves the tig, wants an RLine upgrade but dont want her to regret the decision. this does gives me a 2016 GSW selling point as the wagon should be an easier proposition as far as loading etc


GSW has tons of cargo room, BUT that back seat is pretty small.

You'll definitely have to move the front seat up for the infant carrier to fit. So if you & your wife are somewhat short, probably not a big deal. But if you're taller, it'll be a little uncomfortable.
Check one out first, IMO


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

lovecarsDrV said:


> You made a good trade from the Tiguan, the Passat is a sound choice in your situation.
> My Tiguan is my daily & perfect in all seasons. Our family hauler is a Eurovan & I won't give it up for anything!


Don't get me wrong, I loved both of our Tiguans we had.
It's really fun to drive.

It's just not a family vehicle (for babies/toddlers anyways), by any means.
For older kids, no car seats, I'm sure it'd be fine


----------



## Kyle805 (Mar 1, 2014)

snobrdrdan said:


> Don't get me wrong, I loved both of our Tiguans we had.
> It's really fun to drive.
> 
> It's just not a family vehicle (for babies/toddlers anyways), by any means.
> For older kids, no car seats, I'm sure it'd be fine


Don't say that! I traded in my mk6 gti for the Tiguan to be a more family oriented vehicle. Even if it's not the best it's better then a 2-door hatch I'm sure.


----------



## MK6JSW (Nov 13, 2013)

I'd love to have a Touareg R-Line, but a Q7 is about the same price.


----------



## PsychoChild (Jan 19, 2008)

MK6JSW said:


> I'd love to have a Touareg R-Line, but a Q7 is about the same price.


idk what q7 your looking at but its at least a 11k difference base to base.... 4motion to base is about 9k difference top of the line q7 which is basically what the R Line is 62k


----------



## MK6JSW (Nov 13, 2013)

PsychoChild said:


> idk what q7 your looking at but its at least a 11k difference base to base.... 4motion to base is about 9k difference top of the line q7 which is basically what the R Line is 62k


I didn't say new. If you look on Autotrader there are plenty of used Q7's for about the same price as a used Touareg. To get the same options on a Q7 you don't have to buy the highest model.


----------



## turb0mikey (Sep 7, 2010)

MK6JSW said:


> I didn't say new. If you look on Autotrader there are plenty of used Q7's for about the same price as a used Touareg. To get the same options on a Q7 you don't have to buy the highest model.


right. im cross shopping both. CpO treg and q7 and tig and q5 looking for a sweet deal


----------



## poorness (Apr 28, 2015)

I have to admit... I didn't like them at first, but Tiguans have really grown on me. I love the way they look on the street. I'm keeping my eye out for a good price on a used one. 

I enjoyed looking through this thread and seeing everybody's mods. Thanks all.


----------



## dmg924 (Oct 16, 2005)

poorness said:


> I have to admit... I didn't like them at first, but Tiguans have really grown on me. I love the way they look on the street. I'm keeping my eye out for a good price on a used one.
> 
> I enjoyed looking through this thread and seeing everybody's mods. Thanks all.


Once I test drove my Tiguan, I was sold! I never used to see them on the street, then I bought mine and now see them EVERY where.


----------



## Andfx8 (Jul 15, 2014)

urbanracer04 said:


> Once I test drove my Tiguan, I was sold! I never used to see them on the street, then I bought mine and now see them EVERY where.


LOL exactly my thoughts. I only became enlightened with Tigs after my second test drive of a CX-5. Fortunately the dealership (Galpin) had both Mazda and VW lots (among many other makers). After hearing my 'wants' for a vehicle the salesman took me over to the VW lot across the street. It was night and day with the Tiguan compared to other CUVs. Tiguan was no where near being on my radar, forgot it even existed..

Inb4 "cool story bro"


----------



## Andfx8 (Jul 15, 2014)

*Eibach lowering springs*

Had Eibach lowering springs installed, then had the wheels aligned about 5 days later.

BEFORE:



AFTER:

Front


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Andfx8 said:


> Had Eibach lowering springs installed, then had the wheels aligned about 5 days later.
> 
> AFTER:


Looks good

Since I raved about & recommended them, curious for other people's feedback......how do *you* like the ride?


----------



## Marcoc711 (May 9, 2015)

*2015 R-Line Tiguan 4Motion*

Hello! 
My name is Marco and I am part of the tiggy crew now. 
Traded in my B7 Avant 6sp for this a couple months ago. 
Will like to do a couple of things to it. Looking thru the thread everyone here has a great tiggy. Hopefully mine can look like that soon.
Things I have done. 
- 10mm ECS spacers (would go 20mm but I would like to know how the ride is and these are left over from my b7 avant)

- Ziza yellow fogs 
- lamin X yellow fog cover. 
- remove front plate (NJ) left hideous holes in the front 
- VW tire valve 
- removed stock back plate holder.. Rocking R-Line plate. 
-Thule aero blade rack


----------



## ScottyMacTig (Jan 9, 2015)

Washed her. Hit the mouldings with Aero 303. Got the polished dead pedal I picked up off the Tig parts forum. I can't see how that hood release handle comes off though. :screwy:


----------



## goofydug (Feb 5, 2004)

ScottyMacTig said:


> Washed her. Hit the mouldings with Aero 303. Got the polished dead pedal I picked up off the Tig parts forum. I can't see how that hood release handle comes off though. :screwy:


There's a little tab on the far side (toward the front of the car) that you pull outwards, and then the handle comes off super easily.


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

ScottyMacTig said:


> Washed her. Hit the mouldings with Aero 303. Got the polished dead pedal I picked up off the Tig parts forum. I can't see how that hood release handle comes off though. :screwy:


Just follow these instructions.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YRxWBTJGJUU


----------



## ScottyMacTig (Jan 9, 2015)

*Excellent*



DavidPaul said:


> Just follow these instructions.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YRxWBTJGJUU


Thanks! :thumbup: I hope to get it installed this week.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Marcoc711 said:


>


Needs more air fresheners


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

goofydug said:


> There's a little tab on the far side (toward the front of the car) that you pull outwards, and then the handle comes off super easily.


I think you should have some updates to share?? :laugh:


----------



## ScottyMacTig (Jan 9, 2015)

*Took 7 minutes*



98DUB said:


> I think you should have some updates to share?? :laugh:


Once I watched the video from the link that DavidPaul shared :thumbup: and popped the clip out it was easy. :beer:




Anybody got some matching AT pedals laying around? :laugh:


----------



## poorness (Apr 28, 2015)

urbanracer04 said:


> I never used to see them on the street, then I bought mine and now see them EVERY where.


On that note... I "followed" a super clean silver Tiguan to work this morning. He was in front of me, I slipped passed him, then let him pass, then followed for a bit longer. Finally, he broke off and turned down a different road. We were together for a good 2-3 miles though. Man they look great on the street. I wonder if the Tiguan owner was thinking... "man look at that GTI, they sure look great on the street." LOL.


----------



## ScottyMacTig (Jan 9, 2015)

*Yeah they do.*



poorness said:


> I wonder if the Tiguan owner was thinking... "man look at that GTI, they sure look great on the street." LOL.


I know I do. I've already informed the wife that, as soon as the kids car seats are gone, I'll be driving one next.


----------



## Andfx8 (Jul 15, 2014)

snobrdrdan said:


> Looks good
> 
> Since I raved about & recommended them, curious for other people's feedback......how do *you* like the ride?


I love them so far, they make the Tig not too low, not too high - seem to make my wheels and tires more pronounced also, which is what I wanted. I have not noticed a difference in ride quality, which is good. As far as body roll when cornering I feel like there has been a slight improvement, but it could be a bit of a placebo effect. 

If someone is considering them I would definitely recommend them, but be careful - Around $240 for the springs (Eibach), $300 for my install, plus around another $80 for wheel alignment... EEKS!


----------



## ShootJoeC (Aug 6, 2011)

I could've sworn I already posted a picture in here, but I guess not.


----------



## energie23 (Mar 13, 2003)

^ Very nice!


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Andfx8 said:


> I love them so far, they make the Tig not too low, not too high - seem to make my wheels and tires more pronounced also, which is what I wanted. I have not noticed a difference in ride quality, which is good. As far as body roll when cornering I feel like there has been a slight improvement, but it could be a bit of a placebo effect.
> 
> If someone is considering them I would definitely recommend them, but be careful - Around $240 for the springs (Eibach), $300 for my install, plus around another $80 for wheel alignment... EEKS!


Good to hear man :thumbup:

As for the install....yikes.
Should've done it yourself and saved the $300 in your pocket. Or at least found a local dubber to help you out for some beer/pizza or cash instead. _ (I charge $70 for spring installs)_


----------



## Andfx8 (Jul 15, 2014)

snobrdrdan said:


> Good to hear man :thumbup:
> 
> As for the install....yikes.
> Should've done it yourself and saved the $300 in your pocket. Or at least found a local dubber to help you out for some beer/pizza or cash instead. _ (I charge $70 for spring installs)_


I hear it's not an easy process, I would rather have the peace of mind of letting a pro do the install. $300 was the lowest I found, other places were charging north of $500


----------



## ScottyMacTig (Jan 9, 2015)

Andfx8 said:


> I hear it's not an easy process, I would rather have the peace of mind of letting a pro do the install. $300 was the lowest I found, other places were charging north of $500


I got estimates for ~$1000 from 2 places here in Columbus to install H&R springs (that includes the purchase price and laser alignment). Needless to say I am till at stock ride height. 

Snobrdrdan where are you in SE Michigan? I would make the trip for a $70 install. Its only 3.5 hrs and half a tank of gas to Detroit


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

ScottyMacTig said:


> I got estimates for ~$1000 from 2 places here in Columbus to install H&R springs (that includes the purchase price and laser alignment). Needless to say I am till at stock ride height.
> 
> Snobrdrdan where are you in SE Michigan? I would make the trip for a $70 install. Its only 3.5 hrs and half a tank of gas to Detroit


I'm in Livonia (zip 48154)....almost exactly 200 miles from your zip code

But yeah...if you wanna make the drive, I'll do it :thumbup:

Even with the cost of a tank of gas, it'd be cheaper than anywhere else


----------



## ScottyMacTig (Jan 9, 2015)

*OH Yeah!*



snobrdrdan said:


> I'm in Livonia (zip 48154)....almost exactly 200 miles from your zip code
> 
> But yeah...if you wanna make the drive, I'll do it :thumbup:
> 
> Even with the cost of a tank of gas, it'd be cheaper than anywhere else


WAY cheaper! :thumbup: I won't be able to get up there until later in the summer but it is something I've wanted to do since day 1. 

I'll PM you about a month out :beer: AWESOME.


----------



## Stoft (Dec 18, 2011)

Washed it and took som pics at my local dealer


----------



## RADsoc014 (Jan 14, 2003)

I love this exact look, what type of wheels are they and what suspension are you running??


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

ScottyMacTig said:


> WAY cheaper! :thumbup: I won't be able to get up there until later in the summer but it is something I've wanted to do since day 1.
> 
> I'll PM you about a month out :beer: AWESOME.


Sounds like a plan :thumbup:


----------



## Stoft (Dec 18, 2011)

RADsoc014 said:


> I love this exact look, what type of wheels are they and what suspension are you running??


Love it too, it is FK coils, can lower it 12mm more in front but in back i have to get shorter springs so i am looking for new ones right now 
Its the 20" Porsche Cayenne Turbo S wheels


----------



## WhiteWalker (Sep 29, 2013)

Hand Washed,* 3M Clay *and rubbed her down with some* Collinite 845 *today...


----------



## ScottyMacTig (Jan 9, 2015)

I played with my new foam gun


----------



## Andfx8 (Jul 15, 2014)

WhiteWalker said:


> Hand Washed,* 3M Clay *and rubbed her down with some* Collinite 845 *today...


I like the mirrors! You needed to replace your stock mirrors entirely?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Andfx8 said:


> I like the mirrors! You needed to replace your stock mirrors entirely?


The outer (painted) piece just snaps on/off


----------



## WhiteWalker (Sep 29, 2013)

Andfx8 said:


> I like the mirrors! You needed to replace your stock mirrors entirely?





snobrdrdan said:


> The outer (painted) piece just snaps on/off


*THANKS Andfx8!* :thumbup:
Just as _snobrdrdan _said, I ordered the OEM mirror covers which come primed from VW, and to remove is pretty easy once you get the actual mirror off.


----------



## Bobdhd (Jul 11, 2013)

Java^Tiggy said:


> It is the Forge Catch Can with Africa Plate. I personally think it's important because I wouldn't want this back in my engine but I don't gave any technical information to provide.
> 
> The Tig using Tapatalk


I've been checking on this subject periodically to see if there's been an increase in reports & sure enough stuff's popping up across the board now. 

I was surprised to see even a report from Ford (allegedly) on their Eco-Boost 150, stating that cleaning shouldn't be done, the heads should be Replaced ! News like that would be a real bugger !


----------



## MK6JSW (Nov 13, 2013)

Bobdhd said:


> I've been checking on this subject periodically to see if there's been an increase in reports & sure enough stuff's popping up across the board now.
> 
> I was surprised to see even a report from Ford (allegedly) on their Eco-Boost 150, stating that cleaning shouldn't be done, the heads should be Replaced ! News like that would be a real bugger !


I had an F-150 Ecoboost before I bought my Tiguan. They need to focus on fixing the intercooler issues. For what I paid for that truck they should do the cleanings for free.


----------



## Bobdhd (Jul 11, 2013)

MK6JSW said:


> I had an F-150 Ecoboost before I bought my Tiguan. They need to focus on fixing the intercooler issues. For what I paid for that truck they should do the cleanings for free.


There's nothing worse than an abundance of reported problems & a dealer/manufacture ignoring them & telling you you're crazy, just pay up…


----------



## VWTiger210 (Jul 13, 2014)

MK6JSW said:


> I had an F-150 Ecoboost before I bought my Tiguan. They need to focus on fixing the intercooler issues. For what I paid for that truck they should do the cleanings for free.


F-Fix O-Or R-Repair D-Daily


----------



## VWTiger210 (Jul 13, 2014)

ScottyMacTig said:


> I played with my new foam gun


If you had a pic of a woman with that foam RAWR LOL


----------



## ScottyMacTig (Jan 9, 2015)

VWTiger210 said:


> If you had a pic of a woman with that foam RAWR LOL


I'll see what I can do


----------



## 96mk3gti91 (Feb 10, 2009)

Finally bagged her. Better late than never


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Mounted my new summer wheels. 20x9 Vossen VLE-1's. Brushed faces with color matched windows.


----------



## A1an (Mar 22, 2007)

Ran into some a/c issues with the Tiguan. Few weeks ago the temp blend wasn't working at all. Temp would remain ice cold through the entire range until it went to 80 at which point it would blast hot air. Initial diagnosis was a bad control unit and blend motor. Worked well for a few days and now in order for it to blow cold air out of the dash vents we have to move the indicator to windshield defrost. Brought it back and the tech couldn't figure it out so we are dropping it off tomorrow so they can discuss the issues directly with VW in greater detail. 

Of course this happens just after we make the decision to keep the car for a few more years after the extended warranty expires next year. Not really giving me confidence in this car. :facepalm:


----------



## autovelocity (May 25, 2009)

I sold mine today and got a 2015 GTI PP


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

autovelocity said:


> I sold mine today and got a 2015 GTI PP


Sorry to hear that. You have been an extremely active member here. We will miss you, (Tongue in Cheek), :laugh:


----------



## young tiguan (Oct 29, 2012)

*Maybe not all done today but...*

Today I mounted my axleback muffler/resonator (pretty much rear suitcase delete) and I am basically in love with the sound!

But my other modifications include:
-Votex Roof Rack (plasti dipped black)
-Rocky Mounts bike racks
-K&N drop in filter
-Plasti Dipped OEM wheels
-Rally Armor Mudflaps
-Yellow Foglight Tint
-Interior LED Lighting
-Smoked Sidemarkers

And now some pictures:


























































****Edited so hopefully pics work now****


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

DavidPaul said:


> Sorry to hear that. You have been an extremely active member here. We will miss you, (Tongue in Cheek), :laugh:


LOL - 1st post: I got a Tig. 2nd post: I sold my Tig.


----------



## Andfx8 (Jul 15, 2014)

young tiguan said:


> Today I mounted my axleback muffler/resonator (pretty much rear suitcase delete) and I am basically in love with the sound!
> 
> But my other modifications include:
> -Votex Roof Rack (plasti dipped black)
> ...


Pics aren't showing up for me


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

Andfx8 said:


> Pics aren't showing up for me


ditto


----------



## turb0mikey (Sep 7, 2010)

gonna start a cleanup job to get a trade in offer. have winpower v3.0 LED/HID housing and lighting for sale


----------



## rabstg (Jun 4, 2002)

I just changed front and rear brakes and fluid... Slotted cross drilled rotors, ceramic pads and OEM fluid.. Did fronts Friday, rears and fluid just now.. Now going for an afternoon drive and bed them in..


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

rabstg said:


> I just changed front and rear brakes and fluid... Slotted cross drilled rotors, ceramic pads and OEM fluid.. Did fronts Friday, rears and fluid just now.. Now going for an afternoon drive and bed them in..


How do they feel? I always felt the stock ones were a bit underpowered.


----------



## rabstg (Jun 4, 2002)

If you do anything more than street driving go with a big brake kit.. 

If you just want a tad more bite then this "appears" to do it.. Still early so no "wow's or holy craps..."


----------



## BIG EYE (Aug 20, 2001)

Put it back on stock suspension, and up for sale

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7214811-FS-2010-Tiguan-SEL-SoCal


----------



## 96mk3gti91 (Feb 10, 2009)

Adjusted my driver front bag so that the line wouldn't chafe on the lip of the wheel anymore. Oops


----------



## rabstg (Jun 4, 2002)

Just had the oil and haldex fluid changed.. 40k miles.. Next up R8 coil packs and new plugs.

Got some quotes for tranny fluid change... Indie shop was $525, dealership was $650... What are the prices you are getting / paying?


----------



## MK6JSW (Nov 13, 2013)

rabstg said:


> Just had the oil and haldex fluid changed.. 40k miles.. Next up R8 coil packs and new plugs.
> 
> Got some quotes for tranny fluid change... Indie shop was $525, dealership was $650... What are the prices you are getting / paying?


On the 2012 Tiguan the haldex fluid is included in the 30k mile free service. I fought with the dealership and they had to do it. Look at the 2012 service schedule.


----------



## rabstg (Jun 4, 2002)

Hmmm. I am certain they didn't do it on our 30k.. I will check the schedule shortly.. The online schedules said 40k but those weren't the actual book. 

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## rabstg (Jun 4, 2002)

Checked the 30k maint schedule for the 2012 vw tiguan 4motion. No mention of haldex...


----------



## rabstg (Jun 4, 2002)

rabstg said:


> Checked the 30k maint schedule for the 2012 vw tiguan 4motion. No mention of haldex...


----------



## rabstg (Jun 4, 2002)

rabstg said:


>


Actually I found it!!! Rear of the book.


----------



## agabo.pw (Aug 5, 2014)

96mk3gti91 said:


> Finally bagged her. Better late than never


Hey nice ride! 
What specs you running on those rims? And tyre size?


----------



## 96mk3gti91 (Feb 10, 2009)

agabo.pw said:


> Hey nice ride!
> What specs you running on those rims? And tyre size?


Thanks man. 19x8.5 225/40 front. 19x10 245/40 back. Needs spacers for the front for a little more poke.


----------



## ShootJoeC (Aug 6, 2011)

Took a picture of it, now that my bags are finally reliable


----------



## agabo.pw (Aug 5, 2014)

96mk3gti91 said:


> Thanks man. 19x8.5 225/40 front. 19x10 245/40 back. Needs spacers for the front for a little more poke.


Thanks for the info! I think ill go with 19x10 all around with the 245/40


----------



## bailey611 (Mar 26, 2010)

Sold my tig... Got a a4 avant











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## echomatics (Oct 19, 2012)

bailey611 said:


> Sold my tig... Got a a4 avant
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats! Let us know your thoughts on the move after you have had time to drive it around.


----------



## nsmsam (Feb 5, 2003)

*Ignition coil failed*

Lost power and pretty bad vibration all of a sudden on highway. Found out ignition coil(s) failed, at 28000miles only :what: Dealer replaced cylinder 1 & 2 coils under warranty. Runs ok. Then I replaced 3 & 4 also, and now it runs smooth again.


----------



## rabstg (Jun 4, 2002)

28k miles but what year is it?


----------



## lowburb (May 14, 2005)

Finally got a tune. APR stg 1. I'm quite pleased.


----------



## goofydug (Feb 5, 2004)

ShootJoeC said:


> Took a picture of it, now that my bags are finally reliable


Did you trim your fender liners? What size are those tires? Tucking on Savannah's isn't easy :thumbup:


----------



## ShootJoeC (Aug 6, 2011)

goofydug said:


> Did you trim your fender liners? What size are those tires? Tucking on Savannah's isn't easy :thumbup:


I did not trim my fenders, but the rears have taken the liberty of trimming themselves haha. I have huge tires on them now, I need to put smaller ones on but haven't had the chance yet. Thanks!! :heart:


----------



## xmods577 (Oct 10, 2012)

This is my 2012 Tiguan on 20" Vossen vvs085 rims


----------



## WhiteWalker (Sep 29, 2013)

lowburb said:


> Finally got a tune. APR stg 1. I'm quite pleased.



I see your in the hat, where did you get your tune done? Did you get just one program done?


----------



## lowburb (May 14, 2005)

WhiteWalker said:


> I see your in the hat, where did you get your tune done? Did you get just one program done?


I had been waiting for Revo to come out with a port tune as we had a dealer in town. I went there last Wednesday only to find they were closing up shop for good on Friday and still no port tune from Revo for my Tig. I went to Calgary the next day. The guys at Concept-1 were easy to deal with and I was out in less than an hour. I only got 91 oct stg 1. I have multiple tunes for my truck and I never change them.


----------



## halpo (Jan 14, 2009)

forgot to post in this when i got my tiggy 

so heres a catch up from kinda recently whats happened


----------



## dmg924 (Oct 16, 2005)

Within the last month...

-17x7.5 Konig Runlite wheels
-General Altimax RT43 tires (235/60)
-Inno Racks w/ Thule fairing
-OEM tow hitch
-Allen Sports bike rack
-20% tint all around
-Debadged rear


----------



## rabstg (Jun 4, 2002)

rabstg said:


> I just changed front and rear brakes and fluid... Slotted cross drilled rotors, ceramic pads and OEM fluid.. Did fronts Friday, rears and fluid just now.. Now going for an afternoon drive and bed them in..


So after some time I will say the new brakes are better. So good on fact that ss braided brake lines will finish the brake changes.. Absolutely good enough for non track use...


----------



## NeonHuevo (Nov 7, 2009)

Love the brakes!


----------



## MK6JSW (Nov 13, 2013)

What brand are the rotors? I put some Power Stop rotors and ceramic pads on my wife's Passat. It took about a week to really feel the difference. They had some type of bedding compound on the pads I think. I tried to find the Power Stop rotors for the Tiguan, but they don't make the rears.


----------



## rabstg (Jun 4, 2002)

MK6JSW said:


> What brand are the rotors? I put some Power Stop rotors and ceramic pads on my wife's Passat. It took about a week to really feel the difference. They had some type of bedding compound on the pads I think. I tried to find the Power Stop rotors for the Tiguan, but they don't make the rears.


http://m.ebay.com/itm/121047318743?_mwBanner=1

Cheap rotors but they are working very well.. Akibono(?) ceramic pads...


----------



## ScottyMacTig (Jan 9, 2015)

Finally got around to modding the bracket for the APR intake.



Swapped in a Euro switch too.


----------



## LEDZIJA (Jul 25, 2015)

photos of new 2016 VW TIGUAN on
http://2016carsandtrucks.com/2016-vw-tiguan/


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

Is that for real or a mockup/guesstimate?


----------



## quattro40v (Apr 9, 2013)

LEDZIJA said:


> photos of new 2016 VW TIGUAN on
> http://2016carsandtrucks.com/2016-vw-tiguan/


That article is from 2014.:facepalm:


----------



## lowburb (May 14, 2005)

Finally installed my new front bumper. Still not right but I'm done with it for now...


----------



## 1pt8Tony (Apr 23, 2007)

swapped out the (not going to mention any names) boost gauge that i went through 3 different senders and it still didnt work, with a P3 gauge. lol the numbers always jumping kind of annoy the wife but she'll get used to it. it's her car. she'll have to. lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LEDZIJA (Jul 25, 2015)

quattro40v said:


> that article is from 2014.:facepalm:


what are you talkinG about?!?!?
http://2016carsandtrucks.com/2016-vw-tiguan/
That is new model for 2016!!! Based on new passat 2016!

Look at new grill!!


----------



## Nick Howzer (Jan 21, 2007)

LEDZIJA said:


> what are you talkinG about?!?!?
> http://2016carsandtrucks.com/2016-vw-tiguan/
> That is new model for 2016!!! Based on new passat 2016!
> 
> Look at new grill!!


The article is still from 2014 and the "photos" are not of a real car. It's just Photoshop enhanced speculation


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

lowburb said:


> Finally installed my new front bumper. Still not right but I'm done with it for now...


Is the paint off or is your fender dirty?


----------



## lowburb (May 14, 2005)

DasCC said:


> Is the paint off or is your fender dirty?


 Unfortunately, the paint is off...


----------



## Kyle805 (Mar 1, 2014)

Just called it quits after swapping out my front coilovers to isc's from the solowerks. The quick drive home and I already noticed a night and day difference between the two. Can't wait to get the rears on tomorrow after work to really get the full feel!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## halpo (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## rabstg (Jun 4, 2002)

Hallo,

Where'd you get those?


----------



## halpo (Jan 14, 2009)

rabstg said:


> Hallo,
> 
> Where'd you get those?


Got them retrimmed 

Deleted centre headrest & seatbelt aswell


----------



## Digipix (Jun 6, 2006)

halpo said:


>


:wave::heart::thumbup:


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

lowburb said:


> Unfortunately, the paint is off...


Bummer, what bumper is that?


----------



## halpo (Jan 14, 2009)

DasCC said:


> Bummer, what bumper is that?


its the uk model original bumper


----------



## rabstg (Jun 4, 2002)

halpo said:


> Got them retrimmed
> 
> Deleted centre headrest & seatbelt aswell


So those were factory front seats?


----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

I am considering selling the tig and picking up a golf sportswagon. If anyone knows of anyone interested in a cleanly modified tig please let me know before I plan to start returning most of it to stock

The Tig using Tapatalk


----------



## turb0mikey (Sep 7, 2010)

Trading the Tig on a 335xi MSport. Great lease offer and incentives. Bye bye VW for now. 

Have 16" winter wheels/tires, OEM base carrier bars and winpower LED headlights to sell


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## halpo (Jan 14, 2009)

rabstg said:


> So those were factory front seats?


no rabstg lotus evora seats (recaro cs)


----------



## nerdybeat (Jun 5, 2011)

Washed up Tiguaneesha yesterday, so naturally I took her out offroad for a quick shoot to negate the progress :laugh:










Rear passenger tire has a slow leak... so I'm actually gonna look for a used wheelset and tires (20" likely) so I can keep these wheels aside to avoid the tire wear penatlies for when the lease ends should I choose to turn in the keys .

Anyone run 10.5" rears on coils? I know 10" wide et35 doesn't clear fronts (needs ~8mm spacer or so likely), but clears rear fine.


----------



## DJPerfectTrip (Jul 24, 2013)

Did an APR stage 1 with carbino intake. I can dig it.


----------



## turb0mikey (Sep 7, 2010)

Cleaned up the oem carrier bars and winter shoes for the dear departed Tig. On sale money talks!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rabstg (Jun 4, 2002)

What would be required to put those lights on an SE?


----------



## turb0mikey (Sep 7, 2010)

2008-2011 SE - only need 30 minutes of your time and hand tools. Hid kit included

2012+ go with Ed's


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theruler297 (May 15, 2007)

Kyle805 said:


> Just called it quits after swapping out my front coilovers to isc's from the solowerks. The quick drive home and I already noticed a night and day difference between the two. Can't wait to get the rears on tomorrow after work to really get the full feel!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What did you not like about the solo werks?


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

Fingers crossed that this is patchable.

<img src="https://images.tapatalk-cdn.com/15/08/05/25e9eb15d74d4624c6cd62fd344fdee1.jpg" width="576" height="768" >


----------



## Kyle805 (Mar 1, 2014)

theruler297 said:


> What did you not like about the solo werks?


I picked them up on here for super cheap and they were just tired from having high mileage. Seller said they had 25k on them and when I received them the struts were barely rebounding. I'm sure if you picked up a new set they'd last a few years but I had enough of the bounce after a few months. With that said, I love these isc ones! Handle like a dream and I highly recommend.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## agabo.pw (Aug 5, 2014)

Hey guys! Been asking around for some help... I have some questions!

I own a 2014 tig S Manual

Im about to buy some wheels, im going static for now. I was thinking about 19x10 all around... 

What offset u think it will fit good on that set up? Wheels will be the Rotiform IND-T Monoblock

Anny advice is appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## oasis (Apr 22, 2003)

Stock 19x9 wheels have a 33mm offset. 19x10 is an inch wider. An inch equals 25.4mm. Offset is measured from the center. So, half of 25.4mm is 12.7mm.

33mm minus 12.7mm is 20.3mm. That offset would center the wheel similarly to a stock 19x9 wheel. That would also be 12.7mm closer to the suspension and other stuff. I don't know if I have that extra half-inch (I have 19x9 on my '14). It would also stick the tire a half-inch further towards the wheel well arch. I think I would be okay with that on mine although I would want splash guards to keep rocks from being thrown onto my doors and such. It might be trickier on my daughter's '13 (also an S manual) because I don't think her arch is as robust. I'm not even sure my wheels on her Tiggy would be totally fine except she does have splash guards on hers.

If there is more room underneath, you could tuck the wheels further in with a different offset. Otherwise, you may be sticking your wheels even further out.

That's the best answer I can offer without any practical experience. Good luck.


----------



## young tiguan (Oct 29, 2012)

Not today but 2 days ago I got my Stage 1 APR Tune. I am quite a happy man after it. Totally worth the money.


----------



## Pulaski53 (Aug 30, 2014)

DasCC said:


> Fingers crossed that this is patchable.
> 
> <img src="https://images.tapatalk-cdn.com/15/08/05/25e9eb15d74d4624c6cd62fd344fdee1.jpg" width="576" height="768" >


Good luck! 

I just joined the same club--nail in my left front tire. Now to find a tire shop that won't scratch my rim.


----------



## DJPerfectTrip (Jul 24, 2013)

young tiguan said:


> Not today but 2 days ago I got my Stage 1 APR Tune. I am quite a happy man after it. Totally worth the money.


I did that recently as well, and I totally agree.


----------



## nerdybeat (Jun 5, 2011)

agabo.pw said:


> Hey guys! Been asking around for some help... I have some questions!
> 
> I own a 2014 tig S Manual
> 
> ...



I was unable to clear the front strut with 19x10 et35. If I had to guess, I'd say at LEAST a 5-8mm spacer, probably 10 would have done it. I'd think getting to 19x10 et25 would be safe for the front, but to be honest riding static with that you'll need pretty small tires if you're low low.


----------



## nerdybeat (Jun 5, 2011)

Mounted up some new rubber on the Mallorys, and adjusted the coils. No rubbing at all, may throw on some 5-8mm spacers to try and fill out the wheel wells just a bit.


----------



## Kyle805 (Mar 1, 2014)

My buddy and I finally bent up my catback yesterday! Just need to order some tips and it'll be done, super happy with how it turned out.

Forgot to take a picture while it was on a lift but here's a back shot in the driveway to give the idea.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## echomatics (Oct 19, 2012)

Kyle805 said:


> My buddy and I finally bent up my catback yesterday! Just need to order some tips and it'll be done, super happy with how it turned out.
> 
> Forgot to take a picture while it was on a lift but here's a back shot in the driveway to give the idea.
> 
> ...


Love to hear what it sounds like when you have time. Muffler type? Resonator?


----------



## Kyle805 (Mar 1, 2014)

echomatics said:


> Love to hear what it sounds like when you have time. Muffler type? Resonator?


It's as simple as it gets, just a 2.5" straight pipe from the factory downpipe back. I plan on trying out an eBay catless downpipe soon, then it'll really start to make a little noise. 

I've never done a YouTube upload but I have a clip on my Instagram if you wanna check that out. User name is kyle80592.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

Kyle805 said:


> It's as simple as it gets, just a 2.5" straight pipe from the factory downpipe back. I plan on trying out an eBay catless downpipe soon, then it'll really start to make a little noise.
> 
> I've never done a YouTube upload but I have a clip on my Instagram if you wanna check that out. User name is kyle80592.
> 
> ...


I had a straight pipe catback from a single cat TT DP for a while and it was quite loud haha. I think a full straight may be more than you are looking for. Right now I have the same single cat TT DP with a single muffler TT catback and it is perfect. Just my $.02 

The Tig using Tapatalk


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

Pulaski53 said:


> Good luck!
> 
> I just joined the same club--nail in my left front tire. Now to find a tire shop that won't scratch my rim.


They were able to patch it fortunately. And since I had to buy a replacement tire from them last year due to this: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...guan-today&p=85412586&viewfull=1#post85412586 the patch was on the house. :thumbup:


----------



## Kyle805 (Mar 1, 2014)

Java^Tiggy said:


> I had a straight pipe catback from a single cat TT DP for a while and it was quite loud haha. I think a full straight may be more than you are looking for. Right now I have the same single cat TT DP with a single muffler TT catback and it is perfect. Just my $.02
> 
> The Tig using Tapatalk


It's definitely more then I'm going to want, I've never done a full straight pipe so I just wanna be able to know what it's like for awhile. Plus it's not incredibly hard to add a muffler in down the road. I wanna hear that raw turbo tractor noise on my own vehicle for some time at least. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

^^^
Straight pipe doesn't sound that great on this car. And cold starts sound AWFUL


----------



## Digipix (Jun 6, 2006)

i have a catless down pipe with the factory resonator no muffler and it sounds good.


----------



## Kyle805 (Mar 1, 2014)

That's the best part about sound, it's so subjective! Right now I'm loving the setup for what it is but I still feel like it's quite. Gonna run it as is until spring then see where to go from there. Then if I can get something like this mkv I'll be super happy, even in my neighbors aren't so much..

http://youtu.be/5YcQbjlJaDc


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

Kyle805 said:


> That's the best part about sound, it's so subjective


very much so.. I think straight pipes sound like crap.. just doesn't have a smooth sound


----------



## MKVI CSG (Oct 27, 2009)

nerdybeat said:


> Mounted up some new rubber on the Mallorys, and adjusted the coils. No rubbing at all, may throw on some 5-8mm spacers to try and fill out the wheel wells just a bit.


Love the way it sits - looks great! Miss having coils on mine.:banghead:


----------



## WhiteWalker (Sep 29, 2013)

nerdybeat said:


> Mounted up some new rubber on the Mallorys, and adjusted the coils. No rubbing at all, may throw on some 5-8mm spacers to try and fill out the wheel wells just a bit.


Jealous how nice and low it is....I wish I could put coils on... up here north of the border, snow does get high, so, either I get Bagged, or leave it stock...:banghead:


----------



## Digipix (Jun 6, 2006)

Custom led brake light bar going for the tesla/Audi a7/Bentley look


----------



## Kyle805 (Mar 1, 2014)

Got my tip on today, not everyone's cup of tea but I dig it. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## owencardew (Aug 6, 2015)

*New Shoes*

Fitted my 19" Talladega's (ET45) with 245/45ZR19 Dunlop Sport Maxx Tyres - now that Tig is wearing some nice shoes i can get started on fitting the Facelift Kit...


----------



## young tiguan (Oct 29, 2012)

Threw on the CTS Turbo Intake. Thanks Clay!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raygerard (Jul 12, 2015)

This weekend I did my first mods to the Tiguan. First was the clutch stop from Burgertuning.com  

Second was a rear muffler delete. Loving the sound so far and hoping to get a video clip after a couple days of breaking in.


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

raygerard said:


> This weekend I did my first mods to the Tiguan. First was the clutch stop from Burgertuning.com
> 
> Second was a rear muffler delete. Loving the sound so far and hoping to get a video clip after a couple days of breaking in.


Just curious...................

Have Cities, Counties and States done away with "Muffler Laws"?

Plus, I can't imagine a 4 banger without a muffler sounding any better than a riced out Civic with a Fart Can.

Again, just trying to figure things out. 

Adolph must be turning over in his grave. :laugh:


----------



## young tiguan (Oct 29, 2012)

Ive done the rear suitcase delete and I do like the sound of the exhaust. Much better than a riced up Civic, especially if you get a quality job done. And this exhaust would not nearly be loud enough for anyone to bat an eye


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

young tiguan said:


> Ive done the rear suitcase delete and I do like the sound of the exhaust. Much better than a riced up Civic, especially if you get a quality job done. And this exhaust would not nearly be loud enough for anyone to bat an eye
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad to hear that, no pun intended. 

Speaking of hearing, looking forward to a sound clip. Especially while the vehicle is in motion such as a "drive by" at full and normal throttle.

But.......is that the same as a complete muffler delete?


----------



## raygerard (Jul 12, 2015)

young tiguan said:


> Ive done the rear suitcase delete and I do like the sound of the exhaust. Much better than a riced up Civic, especially if you get a quality job done. And this exhaust would not nearly be loud enough for anyone to bat an eye
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I definitely agree! Going to get some videos up soon!


----------



## N8Dizzle (Jul 12, 2015)

*Pinstriping, I know it's not much but it's something!!*

So I recently bought a 2012 Tiguan and about a week later it had to go back to the dealer for squeaky brakes and the dealer gave me a new Passat to drive while my car was being repaired. This Passat had a pinstripe on it and I thought "I bet that would look good on my Tiguan" so I figured I'd give it try. After about 3 days of trying to figure out what color/size combo I wanted I ordered #254 from customvinylgraphics.com which is a 2 tone ¼" graphic. I watched about 10 videos on YouTube on "how to apply vinyl pin striping" and then tried it on my own. First, let me say it's not as easy as they make it look!! It's a good thing they come in 150' rolls because there's still a big ball of used pin striping on my garage floor that I had to rip off. There still 1 spot that I'm not happy with but for the most part it came out ok. I'll put some before and after pics, what do you guys think? 

Before

















After


----------



## dingo7 (Nov 12, 2011)

Not a fan of the pin stripe but if it makes you happy then keep it! :thumbup:


----------



## MK6JSW (Nov 13, 2013)

My Passat has a pin stripe on it. That the the dealership badge came off as soon as I got it home.


----------



## tigtwo (Oct 15, 2014)

DavidPaul said:


> Just curious...................
> 
> Have Cities, Counties and States done away with "Muffler Laws"?
> 
> ...



A friend of mine has a nasty riced out honda prelude and he got pulled over not too long ago and sound tested for his obnoxious fart can exhaust. So yes, they are still watching out for this. I think the Tig is plenty capable of being as obnoxious (the civic also has a 4 cylinder you know), but thank God, tig owners have the sense to buy a tig and are therefore very unlikely to go there.

You simply do not buy a german car and rice it out. That is not ok lol.


----------



## Digipix (Jun 6, 2006)

a 4 cylinder NA car will be a lot louder then a turbo. the turbo is almost a muffler in it self. I have no muffler and my are is in no way riced out.


----------



## tigtwo (Oct 15, 2014)

Digipix said:


> a 4 cylinder NA car will be a lot louder then a turbo. the turbo is almost a muffler in it self. I have no muffler and my are is in no way riced out.


Excellent point! That is why you put in a cold air intake and then a blow off valve....just joking!

I was not saying people with exhaust mods are ricers, just that I would never put a fart can type thing on my car. I actually have plans for a dual exhaust on my tig (if the tig even happens).


----------



## goofydug (Feb 5, 2004)

I haven't taken good pictures yet, but I refinished a set of 19" LM's and put some 235/35 rubber on 'em.


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Looks good DK


----------



## agabo.pw (Aug 5, 2014)

Installed solo werks coils! Still havent ride it yet! Haha! Will get lower when I put on the wheels! 

Sorry for the crappy picture my mechanic sent it!


----------



## Bobdhd (Jul 11, 2013)

N8Dizzle said:


> So I recently bought a 2012 Tiguan and about a week later it had to go back to the dealer for squeaky brakes and the dealer gave me a new Passat to drive while my car was being repaired. This Passat had a pinstripe on it and I thought "I bet that would look good on my Tiguan" so I figured I'd give it try. After about 3 days of trying to figure out what color/size combo I wanted I ordered #254 from customvinylgraphics.com which is a 2 tone ¼" graphic. I watched about 10 videos on YouTube on "how to apply vinyl pin striping" and then tried it on my own. First, let me say it's not as easy as they make it look!! It's a good thing they come in 150' rolls because there's still a big ball of used pin striping on my garage floor that I had to rip off. There still 1 spot that I'm not happy with but for the most part it came out ok. I'll put some before and after pics, what do you guys think?
> 
> Before
> 
> ...



Looks good, sometimes it's really hard to make your vehicle your own without going to far but that's the point, it's yours, stick with it. 🏻


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

N8Dizzle said:


> So I recently bought a 2012 Tiguan and about a week later it had to go back to the dealer for squeaky brakes and the dealer gave me a new Passat to drive while my car was being repaired. This Passat had a pinstripe on it and I thought "I bet that would look good on my Tiguan" so I figured I'd give it try. After about 3 days of trying to figure out what color/size combo I wanted I ordered #254 from customvinylgraphics.com which is a 2 tone ¼" graphic. I watched about 10 videos on YouTube on "how to apply vinyl pin striping" and then tried it on my own. First, let me say it's not as easy as they make it look!! It's a good thing they come in 150' rolls because there's still a big ball of used pin striping on my garage floor that I had to rip off. There still 1 spot that I'm not happy with but for the most part it came out ok. I'll put some before and after pics, what do you guys think?
> 
> Those are the perfect colors of stripes for a white car. Very classy.
> 
> ...


----------



## N8Dizzle (Jul 12, 2015)

*Pinstripe*

BTW, where did you purchase your two tone combination?[/QUOTE] 

I ordered #254 from customvinylgraphics.com, I think it was $34 w/ shipping for a 150' roll if I remember correctly. They have lots of color combinations in cluding single, two & three color combination stiping. 

Thanks for the tip, I went back and forth on where to put the stripe for a long time in the garage. I don't remember why I decided on the spot that I did but I'm almost positive that I still have enought to do the car one more time if I decide to change it.


----------



## Marcoc711 (May 9, 2015)

*2016 Tiguan MIB II*

So VW decided to give the Tiguan trim changes for 2016. 
I'm happy cause my year was the last year of a fully equipped R-Line 
One thing I do envy is the is the Infotament system. 
Anyone know how much it would cost? 
Would it be plug and play? Or would we have do mad different **** to get it to work. 
Any info is appreciated!


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

N8Dizzle said:


> BTW, where did you purchase your two tone combination?


I ordered #254 from customvinylgraphics.com, I think it was $34 w/ shipping for a 150' roll if I remember correctly. They have lots of color combinations in cluding single, two & three color combination stiping. 

Thanks for the tip, I went back and forth on where to put the stripe for a long time in the garage. I don't remember why I decided on the spot that I did but I'm almost positive that I still have enought to do the car one more time if I decide to change it.[/QUOTE]

Thanks very much for the info.


----------



## Bsaint (Mar 26, 2008)

Picked up some new wheels and tires.










However probably going to trade in the Tig for a Touareg in a few weeks/months so might throw them up for sale if anyone is interested.

They are Audi A5 18" x 8.5" wheels


----------



## energie23 (Mar 13, 2003)

^ looks good! i also enjoy your videos!


----------



## Bsaint (Mar 26, 2008)

energie23 said:


> ^ looks good! i also enjoy your videos!


Thank you appreciate it!! 

:beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## halpo (Jan 14, 2009)

marcoc711 said:


> so vw decided to give the tiguan trim changes for 2016.
> I'm happy cause my year was the last year of a fully equipped r-line
> one thing i do envy is the is the infotament system.
> Anyone know how much it would cost?
> ...


must have!!!!


----------



## halpo (Jan 14, 2009)

got my us bumper painted back from a trip offshore 

awaiting recaro seat frames to hit uk and maybe potentially sell my euro bumper if anyone interested


----------



## halpo (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## halpo (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## turb0mikey (Sep 7, 2010)

Any interest in a set of oem sized 16" general arctic snow tires with wheels?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

urbanracer04 said:


> Within the last month...
> 
> -17x7.5 Konig Runlite wheels
> -General Altimax RT43 tires (235/60)
> ...


saw this at best buy in mays landing on saturday


----------



## ScottyMacTig (Jan 9, 2015)

Testing out the new roof rack set up before a trip down to FL


----------



## dmg924 (Oct 16, 2005)

johnnyR32 said:


> saw this at best buy in mays landing on saturday


I live in Ventnor, parents are in Mays Landing so I'm always out that way. I don't see many Tiguans around my area.


----------



## halpo (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## A1an (Mar 22, 2007)

The car popped a CEL last week for the infamous intake manifold issue so today we took it in today and it was covered under the 120k extension. Had the valves cleaned at the same time for only $200 since it was already torn apart. In the next week or two we are going to take it to an upholstery shop to get the falling headliner fixed. :thumbup:


----------



## echomatics (Oct 19, 2012)

A1an said:


> The car popped a CEL last week for the infamous intake manifold issue so today we took it in today and it was covered under the 120k extension. Had the valves cleaned at the same time for only $200 since it was already torn apart. In the next week or two we are going to take it to an upholstery shop to get the falling headliner fixed. :thumbup:


Happy you got it fixed! What year is your Tig?


----------



## A1an (Mar 22, 2007)

2010 with I think close to 80k on it now (wife's daily). I guess the runners were stuck in the open position as the car had no low end power but went ballistic in the top half of the rpm range to the point where it would burn the tires shifting into second in normal shift mode under full throttle. :laugh:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

urbanracer04 said:


> Thanks! I live in Ventnor, parents are in Mays Landing so I'm always out that way. I don't see many Tiguans around my area.


I work at the Tech Center. I used to own these....



Untitled by vwdork, on Flickr


----------



## dmg924 (Oct 16, 2005)

johnnyR32 said:


> I work at the Tech Center. I used to own these....


Gotcha. I actually contacted you about the Savannahs but they were sold too quick! Nice looking rides and nice shot at the Cove. My GF's family has a house down on Franklin in Cape May.


----------



## halpo (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

halpo said:


>


:thumbup: :thumbup: more please.....


----------



## Kyle805 (Mar 1, 2014)

Fog lights from ecs are in and functional finally! Got them so long ago and can't believe how easy they actually were to run.. Highly recommend for my fellow base models out there.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## halpo (Jan 14, 2009)

DasCC said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: more please.....


----------



## halpo (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## ShootJoeC (Aug 6, 2011)

halpo said:


>



My god man. Looks incredible!


----------



## rabstg (Jun 4, 2002)

Absolutely gorgeous...


----------



## agabo.pw (Aug 5, 2014)

Just fitted the new wheels rotiform ind-t 19x10 all around et35 

Had to use 3mm spacer to clear front! 

Waiting for Erika storm to passby in my island to get it dropped out!  and yess needs a lot of lowering haha!!

Tyre size is 225/40R19 all around


----------



## sammii (Aug 6, 2007)

agabo.pw said:


> ic:
> 
> ic:
> 
> ...



Very nice! What are you lowered on btw? + are you maxed out?


----------



## agabo.pw (Aug 5, 2014)

sammii said:


> Very nice! What are you lowered on btw? + are you maxed out?


Im on Solo Werks Coilovers...

No im not maxed out! This week will work on that!


----------



## ShootJoeC (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## halpo (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## Digipix (Jun 6, 2006)

ShootJoeC said:


>


opcorn::thumbup:


----------



## energie23 (Mar 13, 2003)

^^ :thumbup:


----------



## agabo.pw (Aug 5, 2014)

Digipix said:


> opcorn::thumbup:


Damnn! loooks great! I have to lower mine ASAP!


----------



## JDJ23 (Jan 26, 2015)

Inherited the Peelers from the A5, would love to see her on springs but I'd need to buy another SUV :laugh::laugh: . I'm now looking for the VW center caps, but it seems that they doesn't exist on that size. By the way, she is a 6 speed manual 4Motion 2.0TSI Metallic Caramel brown.


----------



## ShootJoeC (Aug 6, 2011)

Took a few real photos in Baltimore yesterday. Pretty happy with the outcome, still think I could stand to go up one tire size in the front:


----------



## goofydug (Feb 5, 2004)

I'm selling my Tig soon, so I took off the air ride this weekend. Let me know if anyone is looking for a nice Airlift V2 kit with less than a year of local driving on it.


----------



## eurolicious (May 13, 2009)

agabo.pw said:


> Just fitted the new wheels rotiform ind-t 19x10 all around et35
> 
> Had to use 3mm spacer to clear front!
> 
> ...


Since I am a complete noob on Tiguans...

What exactly did it no clear on the front for you to need the 3mm adapter?

MKVI Owner here. We had a 2012 S Tiguan that was a lease but now that I bought this other 2012 SE Tiguan for my wife i am going to start changing some things. Looking to getting some 19x10 or 20x10 all around

Also would like to know if anyone knows if the Volkswagen racing springs will void the warranty. If so is there another option that will not? The car is a CPO with only 8,000 miles on it. 

Thanks in advance :beer: :thumbup:


----------



## Andfx8 (Jul 15, 2014)

Taken via snapchat


----------



## Yo_Delprad (Oct 26, 2007)

P0299 with the A/C on.........


----------



## agabo.pw (Aug 5, 2014)

Full drop and a almost decent shot from this weeks meet!


----------



## sammii (Aug 6, 2007)

agabo.pw said:


> ic:
> 
> Full drop and a almost decent shot from this weeks meet!


how does it ride at that height?


----------



## NattyBro410 (Oct 23, 2014)

David9962000 said:


> I removed the rear middle headrest. No one will ever sit in the middle and it gives me better visibility in the rear view mirror.


Literally the first thing we did after we rolled off the lot. Now you can actually see out the back window...


----------



## KCXTWO (Apr 27, 2013)

Wrapped up the rear fog install on the LED tail lamps and swapped out the third brake lamp.


----------



## ShootJoeC (Aug 6, 2011)

My poor Tiguan has been in and out of the shop nonstop. 

Had it in there last week and ended up having timing tensioner and cam bridge replaced. Also had them check out the Air Conditioner as it was no longer working, turns out whatever pully is right next to the condenser line somehow nicked it and cut a hole in it, but warranty won't cover because it was "outside interference." 

Also my tank isn't filling anymore. It gets to about 30-40psi and then won't fill any further. On the plus side of things, since I can't fill my bags I now know I can ride this low:


----------



## wht_tig (Aug 7, 2015)

Picked up a set of slightly used carrier bars! Got such a good deal, minus the rubber stripping (the original owner of them used them once) and then went out and took some pictures!


----------



## gearheadzTV (Sep 15, 2009)

Not today but thought it was worth posting.








This was on the first day of our road trip to High Country NC, 12.5 hours in and about 20 min away from our house. My Dad was tired and asked my wife to drive their '10 4mo Tiguan...actually he thought she would be better off driving my car and I insisted the Tig because my wifes daily driver is a 13 4 mo Tig...the irony!
Anyhow, I have to say I am very glad my wife drives this lil suv because it really is a safe and strong vehicle, everyone is ok, my old lady and the in law are still bruised but it sure could have been worse.

































Thanks to the kind people that helped them out of the vehicle and gave them shelter from the rain in their van.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Damn 


What happened?!?!


----------



## gearheadzTV (Sep 15, 2009)

snobrdrdan said:


> Damn
> 
> 
> What happened?!?!


Well, she says she doesn't know what happened...must have taken her eyes off the road for a second. In her defense, there is only about 1-2 inches of asphalt beyond the white line. Once she went past it and down there was no pulling back out. 
Of forgot to mention, State Farm had just spent about 22k repairing that Tig about 6 months ago so they must have been thrilled when they heard the news. Wonder how that affects the value now for total loss...?


----------



## Digipix (Jun 6, 2006)

KCXTWO said:


> Wrapped up the rear fog install on the LED tail lamps and swapped out the third brake lamp.


tell me how now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! please! :laugh:


----------



## agabo.pw (Aug 5, 2014)

sammii said:


> how does it ride at that height?


Suuuper nice! Rides smooth and its not bouncy at all! Refering to streets of puerto rico... There is potholes everywhere!


----------



## sbcncsu (Nov 14, 2003)

New timing chain tensioner and a Unitronic Stage 1+ Tune. Cost me the same as having the tensioner only done at the dealership.


----------



## rabstg (Jun 4, 2002)

Where'd you get it done?


----------



## sbcncsu (Nov 14, 2003)

rabstg said:


> Where'd you get it done?


http://apex-tuning.com

Dropped it off Thursday night, ready Friday afternoon. They are scheduling work about a week out right now.


----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

Yesterday I brought the car to the shop for another CEL(P2187), and it was exactly what I thought. The exhaust was having some issues again and leaking but this time the weld at the flange did not fail. It was the gasket between the turbo and the flange as well as the clamp to the midpipe. Got it all sorted and honestly the exhaust sounds way less airy now. Its pretty solid and deep so I'm happy. Hopefully nothing else for awhile!

The Tig using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Java^Tiggy said:


> Yesterday I brought the car to the shop for another CEL(P2187), and it was exactly what I thought. The exhaust was having some issues again and leaking but this time the weld at the flange did not fail. It was the gasket between the turbo and the flange as well as the clamp to the midpipe. Got it all sorted and honestly the exhaust sounds way less airy now. Its pretty solid and deep so I'm happy. Hopefully nothing else for awhile!
> 
> The Tig using Tapatalk


Except for the labor....those are some cheap parts though. ~$10 for the turbo gasket and ~$30 for the exhaust clamp


----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> Except for the labor....those are some cheap parts though. ~$10 for the turbo gasket and ~$30 for the exhaust clamp


Oh yea they are lol. Labor was the killer but they cut me a deal because they were the ones that put the downpipe back on after fixing the weld the last time

The Tig using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Java^Tiggy said:


> Oh yea they are lol. Labor was the killer but they cut me a deal because they were the ones that put the downpipe back on after fixing the weld the last time


Ideally, you should replace that turbo gasket everytime you put the downpipe on

And the exhaust clamp probably got "tired" from the couple of times you've swapped out the exhaust

Again, cheap parts though & glad it's all sorted out :thumbup:


----------



## LEDZIJA (Jul 25, 2015)

*new VW Tiguan*

There are all news about new VW Tiguan.
http://2016carsandtrucks.com/2016-vw-tiguan/
I like it!!!!eace:eace:


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Put the H&R lift springs in the rear, up front still has H&R lowering springs. Ill do the fronts tonight


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

LEDZIJA said:


> There are all news about new VW Tiguan.
> http://2016carsandtrucks.com/2016-vw-tiguan/
> I like it!!!!eace:eace:


We get it





LEDZIJA said:


> There are all news about new VW Tiguan.
> http://2016carsandtrucks.com/2016-vw-tiguan/
> I like it!!!!
> ic:





LEDZIJA said:


> There are all news about new VW Tiguan.
> http://2016carsandtrucks.com/2016-vw-tiguan/
> I like it!!!!
> ic:





LEDZIJA said:


> photos of new 2016 VW TIGUAN on
> http://2016carsandtrucks.com/2016-vw-tiguan/
> 
> 
> ...





LEDZIJA said:


> what are you talkinG about?!?!?
> http://2016carsandtrucks.com/2016-vw-tiguan/
> That is new model for 2016!!! Based on new passat 2016!
> 
> Look at new grill!!


----------



## quattro40v (Apr 9, 2013)

^LOL


----------



## quattro40v (Apr 9, 2013)

Added LED front turn signal bulbs.


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Lifted it, then took it into the woods


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

98DUB said:


> Lifted it, then took it into the woods


This is exactly what a non-sports car, non-sports coupe should look like.

IMHO, those who attempt to make the Tiguans look like something they were not intended to be have no sense of style and would make terrible engineers, not to mention, very poor marketing specialists.

They should not quit their day job.


----------



## VWTiger210 (Jul 13, 2014)

DavidPaul said:


> This is exactly what a non-sports car, non-sports coupe should look like.
> 
> IMHO, those who attempt to make the Tiguans look like something they were not intended to be have no sense of style and would make terrible engineers, not to mention, very poor marketing specialists.
> 
> They should not quit their day job.


Not my cup of tea....to be polite. Too much front lip and the rims.....no thanks. The rims belong if he installed front and rear brush guards, off road tires. Basically making it a true off roader.


----------



## quattro40v (Apr 9, 2013)

It looks like an effed up storm trooper helmet.


----------



## VWTiger210 (Jul 13, 2014)

quattro40v said:


> It looks like an effed up storm trooper helmet.


LOL!


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

DavidPaul said:


> This is exactly what a non-sports car, non-sports coupe should look like.
> 
> IMHO, those who attempt to make the Tiguans look like something they were not intended to be have no sense of style and would make terrible engineers, not to mention, very poor marketing specialists.
> 
> They should not quit their day job.


Well damn.. I am lead engineer in my company and I am considered a SME in my field.. I guess I need to give all these certifications along with my engineering degree back since I made my tiguan look sporty..


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

DavidPaul said:


> This is exactly what a non-sports car, non-sports coupe should look like.
> 
> IMHO, those who attempt to make the Tiguans look like something they were not intended to be have no sense of style and would make terrible engineers, not to mention, very poor marketing specialists.
> 
> They should not quit their day job.


I think thats going a little far... lol



VWTiger210 said:


> Not my cup of tea....to be polite. Too much front lip and the rims.....no thanks. The rims belong if he installed front and rear brush guards, off road tires. Basically making it a true off roader.


All terrain tires and more accessories coming, don't worry


----------



## Dirtygameboy (May 16, 2014)

*Stage 1 APR tune*

Actually that was yesterday. Day 2 of driving with the Stage 1 tune and Carbonio Complete Intake. Who needs a stereo right. Got to love the acceleration from a 4motion when pulling from the line. Best bang for your buck is an understatement. Pics to follow.


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

DT EXP said:


> Well damn.. I am lead engineer in my company and I am considered a SME in my field.. I guess I need to give all these certifications along with my engineering degree back since I made my tiguan look sporty..


It would appear that you are a bit miffed at what I said but never the less seem to agree with me. At least your engineering degree has not caused you to be someone who cannot change your direction of thinking.

Most non-liberal degreed people cannot be as flexible as you appear to be.

However, I would not rescind my engineering degree at the moment. It still may have value in other areas.

BTW, isn't it great that everyone does not have the exact same tastes? That would make life very boring.


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

98DUB said:


> Lifted it, then took it into the woods


Based on your remark, it would appear that you misunderstood me. I actually like that "Lifted" look.

Am I not hearing you clearly???????

Perhaps I just need to step out of this conversation and be an observer only..sorry if I offended some of you.


----------



## VWTiger210 (Jul 13, 2014)

*No offense.*

Different people have different tastes. I for one like the "clean" look....side skirts and lips that don't have those extra non-functional vents, dropped maybe an inch and a half or 2. That sort of thing.....That being said my next upgrade is performance related and subtle. Can we say," Sleeper?"


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

DavidPaul said:


> Based on your remark, it would appear that you misunderstood me. I actually like that "Lifted" look.
> 
> Am I not hearing you clearly???????
> 
> Perhaps I just need to step out of this conversation and be an observer only..sorry if I offended some of you.


No I got that, but it sounded like you were saying that lowering a Tig is against its 'DNA'? That is a little extreme to me... I have had, and will continue to do, both to my car. Low in the summer, lifted in the winter. Best of both worlds :beer:


----------



## TheEvilEmpire (Feb 13, 2010)

goofydug said:


> I'm selling my Tig soon, so I took off the air ride this weekend. Let me know if anyone is looking for a nice Airlift V2 kit with less than a year of local driving on it.


Hi Doug, still have that V2 kit?


----------



## goofydug (Feb 5, 2004)

TheEvilEmpire said:


> Hi Doug, still have that V2 kit?


I do. PM sent!


----------



## VWTiger210 (Jul 13, 2014)

*Tried to get APR Stage 1*

Went to the APR dealer to get the ECU upgrade an hour and a half away from my home because I had to drop off and wait for my dog to get treated by the vet and the dealer was close to them. So I said why not but to no avail APR has not built the software for it yet.


----------



## Rocky.mtn (Sep 6, 2015)

98DUB said:


> Lifted it, then took it into the woods


Your car is too awesome!
How is the ride quality with H&R? I've heard it can be quite harsh?


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Rocky.mtn said:


> Your car is too awesome!
> How is the ride quality with H&R? I've heard it can be quite harsh?


It's stiff, but I would never say 'harsh'...

But i come from always riding low on coils in MK3's and such, so I enjoy a little more of a sporty/stiff ride.


----------



## halpo (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## Rocky.mtn (Sep 6, 2015)

98DUB said:


> It's stiff, but I would never say 'harsh'...
> 
> But i come from always riding low on coils in MK3's and such, so I enjoy a little more of a sporty/stiff ride.


Thanks! Stiff I think would be ok - I'd be looking to lift mine for more winter clearance in the snow.


----------



## halpo (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

I bought new wheels and tires, rotors and pads. Question for you guys. I am putting on 18x8.5 et45 wheels wrapped in 255/45r18 tires. Yes I know, super beefy!!! I can't wait haha

I compared my sizes to the stock Savannah's and it seems the only real difference will be 12mm closer to the suspension parts between the extra tire and backspacing. Do any of you have experience with a wheel setup in a similar scenario to let me know if I will need spacers or not? Thanks in advance!

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyle805 (Mar 1, 2014)

Java^Tiggy said:


> I bought new wheels and tires, rotors and pads. Question for you guys. I am putting on 18x8.5 et45 wheels wrapped in 255/45r18 tires. Yes I know, super beefy!!! I can't wait haha
> 
> I compared my sizes to the stock Savannah's and it seems the only real difference will be 12mm closer to the suspension parts between the extra tire and backspacing. Do any of you have experience with a wheel setup in a similar scenario to let me know if I will need spacers or not? Thanks in advance!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


If you're running the isc's still you definitely will. I'm running 18x8.5 et35 with 245/45 and and can only get my pinky between the tire and that little decretive collar piece. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

Kyle805 said:


> If you're running the isc's still you definitely will. I'm running 18x8.5 et35 with 245/45 and and can only get my pinky between the tire and that little decretive collar piece.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I will be putting the stock suspension back on. And i just bought 10mm spacers with a stud conversion kit. I think i will be safe at that point.


----------



## WI_Tig (Sep 24, 2015)

Hey guys, 
Just picked up a 2010 Wolfsburg 4motion with 93k miles last week. In doing my research I discovered the tensioner issues and with the help of the DIY in the 2.0TSI section replaced the tensioner with the new kit last night. 

This is my first VW so I'm just learning all the quirks. I came from having Saabs and an E46 prior. Now that I have a little one family comes first though.  So far I'm extremely happy with the Tiguan. A little more practicality without losing the European charm and fun.


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

Old picture, but figured I'd share. Hauled home a VR6 motor in the back of our Tiggy.


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Went to IKEA over the weekend...


----------



## raygerard (Jul 12, 2015)

Made a video for those wondering what a stock muffler and stock resonator delete sounds like. 

Camera : GoPro Hero+LCD
Exhaust Setup: Custom 2.5" exhaust piping and tip. Added small resonator on mid pipe to quiet drone down a tad.

Flame, Bash, Enjoy. Cheers:beer:


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

98DUB said:


> Went to IKEA over the weekend...


When's the house warming party? :wave:


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Travy said:


> When's the house warming party? :wave:


Whenever I set all that **** up... haha

Bring my parts and house warming flag


----------



## Kyle805 (Mar 1, 2014)

raygerard said:


> Made a video for those wondering what a stock muffler and stock resonator delete sounds like.
> 
> Camera : GoPro Hero+LCD
> Exhaust Setup: Custom 2.5" exhaust piping and tip. Added small resonator on mid pipe to quiet drone down a tad.
> ...


Sounds awesome in my book! Stock down pipe?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

98DUB said:


> Bring my parts and house warming flag


I've been waiting for my invite; I don't know your new address.


----------



## raygerard (Jul 12, 2015)

Kyle805 said:


> Sounds awesome in my book! Stock down pipe?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you! Yes, stock down pipe.


----------



## rld082982 (Jul 8, 2014)

Got the LoPro in, finally! Was worried it would be a bit too large but I think it looks great. Sadly, they shipped it with the key IN the lock, and it snapped off... so I have to wait for Yakima to hopefully ship me another one. Luckily I was able to get the broken part out of the lock.


----------



## ShootJoeC (Aug 6, 2011)

Made this on Friday:


----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

Changed my oil and filter today. Also took the coilovers off about 2 weeks ago in case anyone is interested and hasn't seen my for sale ad yet.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

ShootJoeC said:


> Made this on Friday:


where was that done at? 

Looks like an unveiling.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

Took advantage of the <s>Dieselgate</s> Loyalty Discount and traded in the Tig for one of these:











I loved the car but won't miss the weekly fillups. :wave:



P.S. If anybody is interested in a tow hitch, monster mats or cargo mat/blocks PM me.


----------



## MK6JSW (Nov 13, 2013)

DasCC said:


> Took advantage of the <s>Dieselgate</s> Loyalty Discount and traded in the Tig for one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't they get 126 mpg? You'll be filling up once every few months if it's true. I'm looking at another TDI. My Tiguan averages 21 mpg.


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

*The Concept is Great...........But*



DasCC said:


> Took advantage of the <s>Dieselgate</s> Loyalty Discount and traded in the Tig for one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For many people, a car that can go a maximum of 83 miles without a charge might work. For me and many others, it would not work. Most of the time, I travel to Tucson, which is about 50 miles. So, I couldn't make it home without a charge.

Speaking of Charge, how much do you suppose it will cost you (Electric Bill) for a complete charge? I really am curious about that. I suppose if you live in an area where electricity is cheap, it will be good. But not so much for you.

I know that California has high electric rates. If you can get off the grid by going solar or wind power, that would be perfect, especially when owning an electric car.

I suspect you are living in the city and that's where most of your driving will be. Oh, one more thing....

Stay away from serious traffic jams. you won't get much electrical regeneration sitting in those things which will cut down on your max of 83 miles without a charge.

Okay, I promise that this is really, "jut one more thing". The price of electric vehicles are much higher than their competitors. With that in mind, how long will it take for you to break even, financially, considering the cost of electricity as opposed to diesel and the added cost of vehicle purchase? 

Again, I am not trying to be a "dick". I really am interested. As I said earlier, this concept is fantastic if it really does work when counting dollars and "sense".

The main reason I am asking these questions is because I suspect you did a great deal of research prior to making this purchase.

Thanks


----------



## 96mk3gti91 (Feb 10, 2009)




----------



## DJPerfectTrip (Jul 24, 2013)

Got some snowboard racks installed. VW has a 20% off accessories rebate going right now, and they also didn't charge me for install. Nice!


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

MK6JSW said:


> Don't they get 126 mpg? You'll be filling up once every few months if it's true. I'm looking at another TDI. My Tiguan averages 21 mpg.


ya 126 MPGe.... not completely sure what that means since its electric and no gas engine but I understand its some sort of equivalent to compare fuel/energy usage. 




DavidPaul said:


> For many people, a car that can go a maximum of 83 miles without a charge might work. For me and many others, it would not work. Most of the time, I travel to Tucson, which is about 50 miles. So, I couldn't make it home without a charge.
> 
> Speaking of Charge, how much do you suppose it will cost you (Electric Bill) for a complete charge? I really am curious about that. I suppose if you live in an area where electricity is cheap, it will be good. But not so much for you.
> 
> ...



It obviously isn't something that would work for everyone. As a commuter car (my commute is 45-50 per day) it works fine. With my current rates I'm expecting to pay about $4 to charge it completely. Of course that assumes that the battery is completely depleted so I'm ball parking $2.xx per day in "fuel" costs. And that is at my current electric plan, I'll probably end up switching to an EV-Plan which would lower the cost. 

One thing to keep in mind about the price is while the sticker price is higher than its gas/diesel equivalents, EVs are heavily discounted, in my case the price of the car was less than a Golf TSI two door base model.


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

DasCC said:


> ya 126 MPGe.... not completely sure what that means since its electric and no gas engine but I understand its some sort of equivalent to compare fuel/energy usage.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay, you did your homework.

This vehicle will work for you as a commuter only and perhaps, a few errands in between.

If I was a "City" person, this would be the perfect VW. Unfortunately, I prefer living in the boonies. 

Have fun and keep us informed, even though it is not a Tig.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Bought one! 

Untitled by snobrdrdan, on Flickr

Untitled by snobrdrdan, on Flickr


----------



## kueckerdj09 (Jun 1, 2011)

Oil change, spark plugs, haldex fluid flush, brake fluid flush, pollen filter, and a transmission service. Also added some yellow fogs 


Untitled by Seth Kuecker, on Flickr


Untitled by Seth Kuecker, on Flickr


Untitled by Seth Kuecker, on Flickr


----------



## SAITCHO (Jun 29, 2009)

Want to share how much you paid for all that?


----------



## gstrouse (Oct 13, 2000)

SAITCHO said:


> Want to share how much you paid for all that?


I'd like to know as well. I just had all that done for my 40k mile service. It was just over $500.00


----------



## Heezy (Apr 17, 2012)

DasCC said:


> P.S. If anybody is interested in a tow hitch, monster mats or cargo mat/blocks PM me.


Congrats on the new EGolf! Tried PMing you about the tow hitch but your mailbox is full. Which hitch is it and what are you wanting for it? Feel free to PM me.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

snobrdrdan said:


> Bought one!
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by snobrdrdan, on Flickr


nice color.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

Heezy said:


> Congrats on the new EGolf! Tried PMing you about the tow hitch but your mailbox is full. Which hitch is it and what are you wanting for it? Feel free to PM me.


whoops. I clear out my inbox and PM you in a bit. Been a hectic day. e-Golf already having issues. Gonna be rolling in a Yaris until parts come in from the motherland. :banghead:


----------



## Heezy (Apr 17, 2012)

DasCC said:


> whoops. I clear out my inbox and PM you in a bit. Been a hectic day. e-Golf already having issues. Gonna be rolling in a Yaris until parts come in from the motherland. :banghead:


That sucks man, sorry to hear it. Hope they get you sorted out.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyle805 (Mar 1, 2014)

Finally got me some yellow fog lights! Here's a nice comparison shot to the oem ones.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

snobrdrdan said:


> Untitled by snobrdrdan, on Flickr


R-Lines come with Halogens now


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Travy said:


> R-Lines come with Halogens now


Gotta cut the cost to recoup from diesel-gate? :laugh:


----------



## young tiguan (Oct 29, 2012)

Hey, which bulbs did you purchase?

Those look super bright, they look good!


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Travy said:


> R-Lines come with Halogens now


yeahhh. SEL is top dog again.


----------



## Digipix (Jun 6, 2006)

johnnyR32 said:


> yeahhh. SEL is top dog again.


true but the SE come with hid now the model order is S/ R-LINE/SE/SEL


----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

So hopefully someone on here can give me a direction on this issue I am having.

Was leaving for work this morning and got about a mile down the road before my CEL was flashing, the EPC light came on and the car was struggling to accelerate with little to no boost at all.

At about 25K miles I had a similar issue but not to this extent and it ended up being the HPFP. It was replaced at that time and all was fine. I do not recall the codes at that time.

at 41K now and I checked the codes this time and they are definitely not the same. p0300 p0301 p0303 and p0506

Essentially random/multiple misfire, misfire on cyl 1, misfire on cyl 3 and rpm lower than expected

Before I go run out and buy a new HPFP or coil packs or plugs or injectors, does anyone have any advice to actually pinpoint the problem more closely so I can get this resolved?

Fortunately i have a bike to be able to get to work while the weather cooperates but I need to get this sorted asap and I would rather not bring it to the dealer and pay an arm and a leg if they even decide to work on my tuned car.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## sbcncsu (Nov 14, 2003)

Java^Tiggy said:


> p0300 p0301 p0303 and p0506
> 
> Essentially random/multiple misfire, misfire on cyl 1, misfire on cyl 3 and rpm lower than expected


Swap the coils on cylinders 1 and 2, clear codes and start the engine. If the misfire moves from cylinder 1 to 2, you know it is the coil. Repeat for coils on cylinders 3 and 4. If the misfire does not follow the coil, it is likely that you have bad injector(s).

Good luck. Let us know what you find.


----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

sbcncsu said:


> Swap the coils on cylinders 1 and 2, clear codes and start the engine. If the misfire moves from cylinder 1 to 2, you know it is the coil. Repeat for coils on cylinders 3 and 4. If the misfire does not follow the coil, it is likely that you have bad injector(s).
> 
> Good luck. Let us know what you find.


I did some diag. Swapped 1/2 and 3/4. Oddly enough nothing came back for 3 and 4 so that could have truly been a one time fault. Although misfire moved to cylinder 2 and also remained on 1. So I am thinking maybe the plugs too. I ordered new NGK plugs and red packs on amazon prime (Shocking the cheapest out there) and I should have it by Thursday. Hopefully it fixes everything. If not I will just cry in a corner because I really don't feel like dealing with or spending money on injectors and or the manifold. We will see. I will update on Thursday or tomorrow if I have time to swap the plugs too.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Travy said:


> R-Lines come with Halogens now


Yeah, like they said...VW shuffled the trims yet again.

So it still has the R-line looks....just no Xenons, Fender audio, Pano Roof, Navi, or leather for a decent price.
Which is fine by me....I love it


----------



## Kyle805 (Mar 1, 2014)

young tiguan said:


> Hey, which bulbs did you purchase?
> 
> Those look super bright, they look good!


Gonna take a shot that you where referring to me. They're the USP Motorsport's 9006 3000k hid kit. Super bright and yellow with no more glare then the stock halogens. Don't run them on all the time but when I do they look great! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

snobrdrdan said:


> Yeah, like they said...VW shuffled the trims yet again.
> 
> So it still has the R-line looks....just no Xenons, Fender audio, Pano Roof, Navi, or leather for a decent price.
> Which is fine by me....I love it


So if you don't get the headlights, pano, nav, audio or leather then what do you get besides R badging and wheels... :screwy:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

98DUB said:


> So if you don't get the headlights, pano, nav, audio or leather then what do you get besides R badging and wheels... :screwy:


painted trim, spoiler, black headliner, pedals, and steering wheel

also looks like they have RLS still


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

johnnyR32 said:


> painted trim, spoiler, black headliner, pedals, and steering wheel
> 
> also looks like they have RLS still


only thing I like out of that is the black headliner.

Interesting move VW, interesting.


----------



## brianmedia (Aug 24, 2015)

Wash & Wax. Only 2 months old 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

^ :thumbup: :heart:


----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

sbcncsu said:


> Swap the coils on cylinders 1 and 2, clear codes and start the engine. If the misfire moves from cylinder 1 to 2, you know it is the coil. Repeat for coils on cylinders 3 and 4. If the misfire does not follow the coil, it is likely that you have bad injector(s).
> 
> Good luck. Let us know what you find.


So it turned out to be the plugs and coils. I just installed a fresh set of plugs and red top coils and everything is perfect once again. Thanks for the help!

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## sbcncsu (Nov 14, 2003)

Java^Tiggy said:


> So it turned out to be the plugs and coils. I just installed a fresh set of plugs and red top coils and everything is perfect once again. Thanks for the help!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


Great! Satisfying when you get them running well again, isn't it?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

98DUB said:


> only thing I like out of that is the black headliner.
> 
> Interesting move VW, interesting.


Well park a '16 S trim (the only model below the R-line) next to the '16 R-line.....it's a HUGE difference in what you get with "only" a $3,000 difference (IMO)

Just think of the "cost" of the base 16" wheels/tires to go to the 19" wheels/tires, for example


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Got it tinted yesterday

Weather Tech mats, Euro Switch, VagCom stuff, amber "city" lights installed, and debadged it the other day too

I'll get some pics up later


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

pretty bad picture but debadged the hatch, only kept the 4motion badge on there and ran out of time to get rid of the stupid open road dealer decal. Matched the front windows to 50%, threw the oem hitch on it w/ the 7 pin connector, oem cross bars, eds headlights, auto headlight switch, vag-com a bunch of stuff, led interior lighting and i got to finally clay, wax and polish the whole truck. Still need to clean the exhaust tips and other little spots but not bad for the 2nd day of ownership :laugh:


----------



## Bsaint (Mar 26, 2008)

SOLD the Tiguan,

Picked up a 2014 Touareg Lux


If anyone wants stock 16" wheels with tires (tread is low 4/5/32s) but wheels are perfect will sell for $350


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Euro switch:
IMG_6403 by Dan W, on Flickr

Weather Tech mats (these are awesome for keeping the carpet clean!):
IMG_6412 by Dan W, on Flickr

IMG_6411 by Dan W, on Flickr

Debadged the rear:
IMG_6414 by Dan W, on Flickr

Black washer cap:
IMG_6416 by Dan W, on Flickr

IMG_6417 by Dan W, on Flickr

2827 amber bulbs for the "City"/running lights....to match the side marker lights:
IMG_6415 by Dan W, on Flickr

Stock is a clear bulb:
IMG_6418 by Dan W, on Flickr

Amber:
IMG_6420 by Dan W, on Flickr

IMG_6421 by Dan W, on Flickr

IMG_6422 by Dan W, on Flickr


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Tinted

35% on all the windows
50% on the winshield

Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr

Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr

Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr


----------



## rabstg (Jun 4, 2002)

Java^Tiggy said:


> So it turned out to be the plugs and coils. I just installed a fresh set of plugs and red top coils and everything is perfect once again. Thanks for the help!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


Very good, sounds like it was an easy fix.. Where'd you get the plugs and coils? The wife's is at 41k and that is a 40k service. I had the rest done at 40 but was going to skip the coils and plugs until 45..


----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

rabstg said:


> Very good, sounds like it was an easy fix.. Where'd you get the plugs and coils? The wife's is at 41k and that is a 40k service. I had the rest done at 40 but was going to skip the coils and plugs until 45..


I bought them on amazon prime. Cheapest price and 2 day shipping, can't beat that!

Plugs
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B006BV7Z4Q

Coils
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008QXZ5UI


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

snobrdrdan said:


> Tinted
> 
> 35% on all the windows
> 50% on the winshield


i am waiting for a reason to get a new windshield so I can tint it..


----------



## KCXTWO (Apr 27, 2013)

The black washer cap is one of my favorites. Only one VW tech ever noticed. Nice touches.





snobrdrdan said:


> Euro switch:
> 
> 
> IMG_6403 by Dan W, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## tonymwinters (Oct 30, 2014)

Swapped out the plastic Tiguan S steering wheel for a MFSW from a GTI. All buttons / paddles work.


----------



## lloydD (Jan 10, 2014)

Bought Rally Armor Mudflaps and k&n drop-in filter. Will install them tomorrow.


----------



## vwhipster (Apr 20, 2012)

tonymwinters said:


> Swapped out the plastic Tiguan S steering wheel for a MFSW from a GTI. All buttons / paddles work.


What radio is that? Looks amazing


----------



## agabo.pw (Aug 5, 2014)

Having trouble with the Knock sensor! Hope ill get it fixed by this week!

Here are some recent shots! Loving my setup!!





































Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## tonymwinters (Oct 30, 2014)

vwhipster said:


> What radio is that? Looks amazing


It's an Android powered Eonon. Really sweet setup and is plug in play:

http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/291555940744 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heezy (Apr 17, 2012)

agabo.pw said:


> Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


What are your wheel specs? I love the fitment you've got going on!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

Ordered my led tails :thumbup: looking forward to putting them on


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

Quick snaps from yesterday showing the matched front tints and the other bits i've gotten done so far. I just received my aluminum pedal set so those will go on today. The Apr intake shall be here by next week and that will be going in along with my 034 motorsport catch can kit. Not bad today marks a week of ownership :thumbup: :laugh:


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

snobrdrdan said:


> Amber:
> IMG_6420 by Dan W, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_6421 by Dan W, on Flickr
> ...


This looks absolutely gorgeous :thumbup: :beer:


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

98DUB said:


> only thing I like out of that is the black headliner.
> 
> Interesting move VW, interesting.


I like the steering wheel also, but not enough to give up all of the other things the SEL has. Would rather just add the headliner and wheel to my own tig instead.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

JPeezy said:


> This looks absolutely gorgeous :thumbup: :beer:


Thanks!

It'll look even better when I get the side markers painted (and pull out the sidemarker bulbs)


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Nothing too exciting, but dropped in the aFe dry flow air filter we had from the last Tiguan (for winter "intake" mode)

IMG_6436 by Dan W, on Flickr

IMG_6440 by Dan W, on Flickr


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

i was actually ready to pop the side markers out and having them color matched. Im just not sure if i should take them to my body shop guy or buy a can of colormatched paint and do it myself. 

i dropped in my aluminum pedals last night.


----------



## ShootJoeC (Aug 6, 2011)

JPeezy said:


> i was actually ready to pop the side markers out and having them color matched. Im just not sure if i should take them to my body shop guy or buy a can of colormatched paint and do it myself.
> 
> i dropped in my aluminum pedals last night.


I had mine done. Took literally 2 minutes to get them off. I had them painted in the body shop at my work. The color isn't quite right, but I think I'm the only one who notices.


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

that looks great. I am pondering on the idea to wait until spring and have my front bumper re done as well all at the same time.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

ShootJoeC said:


> I had mine done. Took literally 2 minutes to get them off. I had them painted in the body shop at my work. The color isn't quite right, but I think I'm the only one who notices.


I miss my silver tiguan 

Untitled by John Williamson, on Flickr


----------



## agabo.pw (Aug 5, 2014)

Heezy said:


> What are your wheel specs? I love the fitment you've got going on!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! 

19x10 all around et35 3mm spacer on front to clear struts. Wrapped in 225/40

Soon ill be fitting some 5-8mm on back to have more poke.

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## halpo (Jan 14, 2009)

testing new shoes last night


----------



## lowburb (May 14, 2005)

Dropped it at the dealership... The check engine light came on. I'm on warranty @ 32000 kms, so hopefully not too painful...


----------



## Kyle805 (Mar 1, 2014)

Not really something I did today but came across a picture someone snagged of it at a show this past weekend. Made my day!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

^ :thumbup:

really really like how the splash guards look on it


----------



## Bob16v (Oct 11, 2001)

love the way this sits!

specs?

-Bob


----------



## Kyle805 (Mar 1, 2014)

Thanks guys!

Wheels are 18x8.5et35 with 245/45 tires. Little rubbing in the back but noting awful. 🏻


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

Kyle running any spacers on your current setup?


----------



## Kyle805 (Mar 1, 2014)

JPeezy said:


> Kyle running any spacers on your current setup?


I am not right now, might grab a 5-8mm set for all around next year.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

if you need a set of 10's i got 2 sets laying around :thumbup:


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Kyle805 said:


> Not really something I did today but came across a picture someone snagged of it at a show this past weekend. Made my day!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome looking Tig :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


Where did you get this basket? Is it OEM part?

I've been looking for one.

:beer::thumbup:


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

that deff looks like a votex basket to me. :thumbup:


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

JPeezy said:


> that deff looks like a votex basket to me. :thumbup:


Thanks. Thats what i was thinking.

NLA?

Cant find it anywhere. Even P#


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

yea looks like an NLA

ill get you the part number but they are no longer sold. Discontinued item. 

whoever has them keeps them. They dont even pop for sale too often.


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

JPeezy said:


> yea looks like an NLA
> 
> ill get you the part number but they are no longer sold. Discontinued item.
> 
> whoever has them keeps them. They dont even pop for sale too often.


Thanks.

Aliexpress is probably my best friend because i cant find anything even remotely similar


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

yea i have one that i keep wondering if i should mount or not lol :laugh:


----------



## Kyle805 (Mar 1, 2014)

Yeah it is a votex basket. Always wanted one sense my old gti and I just found this one for sale a few months ago. Could get cheaper ones that aren't oem but none look as lo profile.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

exactly ^ i dont want to sell mine. Looks super sharp Kyle! i love it


----------



## rabstg (Jun 4, 2002)

JPeezy said:


> if you need a set of 10's i got 2 sets laying around


How much, and where are they located?


----------



## mike314 (Dec 5, 2013)

Had a misfire and got error codes P0303 and P2015 and went into limp mode. It's at the dealer now getting a new intake manifold and injectors under the expanded warranty. I'm also having them clean up the carbon build up.


----------



## rabstg (Jun 4, 2002)

mike314 said:


> Had a misfire and got error codes P0303 and P2015 and went into limp mode. It's at the dealer now getting a new intake manifold and injectors under the expanded warranty. I'm also having them clean up the carbon build up.


How many miles, and chipped?


----------



## mike314 (Dec 5, 2013)

rabstg said:


> How many miles, and chipped?


all stock and it just hit 65,000 miles on the way to the dealer.


----------



## echomatics (Oct 19, 2012)

mike314 said:


> Had a misfire and got error codes P0303 and P2015 and went into limp mode. It's at the dealer now getting a new intake manifold and injectors under the expanded warranty. I'm also having them clean up the carbon build up.


Had something like this 2 months ago covered under warranty. Ended up with a leaking injector that they replaced. They also resealed the other 3 and replaced the manifold. Only had 34,000km at the time. Started off as very small hesitations or shuttering at low RPM and then got more worse overtime.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Added some OEM LED license plate lights (courtesy of johnnyr32).....before:
IMG_6466 by Dan W, on Flickr

Plug & play, with 2 things to do in VagCom.

IMG_6473 by Dan W, on Flickr

After:
IMG_6475 by Dan W, on Flickr


And added an OEM LED overhead console.....before:
IMG_6449 by Dan W, on Flickr

IMG_6441 by Dan W, on Flickr

After:
IMG_6462 by Dan W, on Flickr

IMG_6457 by Dan W, on Flickr


----------



## ScottyMacTig (Jan 9, 2015)

*Seriously?*

Some animal stole my emblem! Savages!  I ordered a new one already. Anybody know how these are attached? is it just adhesive like the badges? I tried some floss last night because I didn't have any fishing line but it kept fraying. 










I also pulled the front plate holder off to expose the 6 :facepalm: holes drilled into the bumper.

I'm thinking I will try to bondo the holes and wrap that section of bumper with some glossy 3m 1080. Looks like I have my weekend project lined up.


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

snobrdrdan said:


> Added some OEM LED license plate lights (courtesy of johnnyr32).....before:
> IMG_6466 by Dan W, on Flickr
> 
> Plug & play, with 2 things to do in VagCom.
> ...



:thumbup:

Daniel, where did you order the overhead from, i tried finding a part number for the "gray" one but cant seem to find it with the leds only without.


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

Got a few more goodies yesterday: 

- r8 coil packs and red conduit cover
- hella 3rd brake light
- clear laminx headlight/foglight cover
- usp oil dip stick 

:thumbup:


----------



## blasterman78 (Oct 13, 2014)

Got new wheels and coilovers!


----------



## dmg924 (Oct 16, 2005)

blasterman78 said:


> Got new wheels and coilovers!


Nice wheels! What size and brand?


----------



## blasterman78 (Oct 13, 2014)

Thanks,

They are Axis V99 in gloss bronze made by Verde Wheels 19x9.5 et 36 on 275/40/19 rubber


----------



## young tiguan (Oct 29, 2012)

I jacked her up my my schools FSAE garage in order to install my DV+ from GFB. Great addition, no longer hear the goose honk from my CAI and also the car feels a bit more responsive. Mileage seems to have improved a tad bit but can't get a good number yet. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

JPeezy said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> Daniel, where did you order the overhead from, i tried finding a part number for the "gray" one but cant seem to find it with the leds only without.


I ordered this (black) one from my buddy at a dealer...list was $62 and I got it for $41 with his employee discount.

For the "gray" one, I think it's more money (~$100?). I added one to my 2013 Tig, when I had it. I found a clean used one on ebay from a MK5 Jetta for like $60. Any newer VW should work though...just swap out that inner part & swap the Car-Net pieces over to the new one. CC, MK5 Rabbit, MK6 Golf, Jetta, B7 Passat, etc. should work. Just search overhead console and whichever car. Finding a really clean one, to match your new car, is kind of hard not gonna lie.

For example:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/2011-11-VOL...ash=item41892dff0b:g:DpQAAOSwU9xURpHw&vxp=mtr

And then add the power wire for it to illuminate, see here:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...An-Overhead-Console-With-LEDs-and-Lit-Buttons


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

When I bought the new Tig, I told the dealer not to clean it

So today I finally gave it a good cleaning since it was a nice day (although nicer weather is on the way this week). It wasn't that dirty to begin with though, but gave it a nice winter prep.

Wash, claybar, and a 1 step polish/wax

Took me a while, but came out pretty good

IMG_6497 by Dan W, on Flickr

IMG_6492 by Dan W, on Flickr

IMG_6493 by Dan W, on Flickr

The tailgate shot shows the nice depth/reflection:
IMG_6504 by Dan W, on Flickr

And just because....
IMG_6503 by Dan W, on Flickr


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

the wife and i are picking up a 2016 Tiguan R-Line today. 
we were at the local VW lot Saturday for the wetdub Halloween meet (Audi and VW car club)

it was dropped off that morning, so the car wasnt even programmed as of yet and was sitting in the shop waiting for the techs on monday to to get it driveable. has 2 miles on it and pulled the trigger.


i will get some better pictures when we pick it up tonight, but looking forward to having an AWD system to play around with. 
this will be the wifes daily so it will take some convincing to let her play around with it as far as suspension goes, most likely i will leave the motor alone however since it is literally brand new.

anyway looking forward to this, neither of us are new to VW. my first car was a G60 Corrado so we have deep VW roots.
here is a current pic of my car now...



oh yea, anything that i should know or do first to the car? the obvious things i have already ordered. LED EVERYTHING, but other than that any cosmetic that just stands this vehicle out?


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

installed the hella smoked 3rd brake light 










Hella projector fogs 










Cleaned her up a bit and ast but not least had a friend drain the air out of the wheels and re-filled with nitrogen :thumbup:











As of right now I am waiting on the LED Tail lights to show up to install them as well as the Led low/high beam bulbs and also for my fogs. :thumbup: 

I also ordered an Auto Dimming mirror from a CC that i will be retrofitting to the Tiggy :thumbup:


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

JPeezy said:


> installed the hella smoked 3rd brake light
> 
> 
> 
> ...



is this an R-Line? or just have the R-Line grilles? 
i tried to get VW to put on the lighting package for the R i just bought, but they said it was not an available option for the R.


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

its an SE. The fog light grilles are stock and so its the front grille. I did order my r-line fog grille and still waiting to come in to install them :thumbup:


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

cool, thanks.
that is one thing i was dissappointed about. the R-Line is now a "middle of the road" package for VW. it literally has everything except the lighting package and sunroof :screwy:


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> cool, thanks.
> that is one thing i was dissappointed about. the R-Line is now a "middle of the road" package for VW. it literally has everything except the lighting package and sunroof :screwy:


Your r-line does not fog lights or by lighting package you mean headlights?


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

JPeezy said:


> Your r-line does not fog lights or by lighting package you mean headlights?


has the fog lights that turn when the wheel does, but i always thought the lighting package was the bi-xenon headlights with LED DRL's.


----------



## BrownBag (May 18, 2006)

JPeezy said:


> Hella projector fogs


Did you use ones from a mk5 or mk6?


----------



## JoshPelican (Nov 3, 2015)

I brought it home. 

2010. Deep Black. Pictures to come! I had to drive around the city (obviously) and pick my girlfriend up at work, so unfortunately it was too dark to take any when I got finally home


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

JPeezy said:


> I also ordered an Auto Dimming mirror from a CC that i will be retrofitting to the Tiggy :thumbup:


What year is your SE?

Weird, because I was glad to find my (lower level) R-line had the auto dimming mirror already


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

It is a 2013 4motion CPO, one owner 7k miles. Clean Carfax, Mint in and out.. I found her locally and was able to get her for a steal. Got it out the door with tax and all fees for 18,500.00 :thumbup: So i am super happy with it.


----------



## Marcoc711 (May 9, 2015)

*Tiguan R-Line 15 update*

Finally got tints all around..
Got some Rally Armor flaps that I will install soon...
Want interior LEDs 
Thinking about debagging...
Love how the Thule Rack looks on it. 
Should I lower it on springs? Does anybody have this done with stock R-Line suspension? 
A little concerned about what's going on with VW lately. I heard in the news that this could be worst.. Talking about other non diesel cars also might be recalled. 
Last pic is before the tinting and Advertising for work lol
<a href="http://s722.photobucket.com/user/charrom1/media/EC974AB3-C799-4B9F-9F05-D6165CDA6C5F_zpsmic917ms.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i722.photobucket.com/albums/ww230/charrom1/EC974AB3-C799-4B9F-9F05-D6165CDA6C5F_zpsmic917ms.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo EC974AB3-C799-4B9F-9F05-D6165CDA6C5F_zpsmic917ms.jpg"/></a>

<a href="http://s722.photobucket.com/user/charrom1/media/2F0B19A4-599F-432F-8F74-4098E3EA621F_zpshq1t8pzn.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i722.photobucket.com/albums/ww230/charrom1/2F0B19A4-599F-432F-8F74-4098E3EA621F_zpshq1t8pzn.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 2F0B19A4-599F-432F-8F74-4098E3EA621F_zpshq1t8pzn.jpg"/></a>

<a href="http://s722.photobucket.com/user/charrom1/media/CA8B3B89-B8B1-4842-873F-ABDC42169DED_zpsvviddz5n.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i722.photobucket.com/albums/ww230/charrom1/CA8B3B89-B8B1-4842-873F-ABDC42169DED_zpsvviddz5n.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo CA8B3B89-B8B1-4842-873F-ABDC42169DED_zpsvviddz5n.jpg"/></a>


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

Marcoc711 said:


> A little concerned about what's going on with VW lately. I heard in the news that this could be worst.. Talking about other non diesel cars also might be recalled.



here ya go.. http://www.goapr.com/tsp/3f4b0448-abe5-496d-9c9f-17108ccf2271.pdf


----------



## Marcoc711 (May 9, 2015)

DT EXP said:


> here ya go.. http://www.goapr.com/tsp/3f4b0448-abe5-496d-9c9f-17108ccf2271.pdf


Great! Thanx man!


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

put the rear cargo cover DTEXP graciously sent me. Im hoping that saturday ill have some free time to start doing some mods on the engine bay. :thumbup:


----------



## RADsoc014 (Jan 14, 2003)

young tiguan said:


> I jacked her up my my schools FSAE garage in order to install my DV+ from GFB. Great addition, no longer hear the goose honk from my CAI and also the car feels a bit more responsive. Mileage seems to have improved a tad bit but can't get a good number



Just installed a GFB +diverter valve myself. ......intake whistle gone, no more low end boost surging, and it holds boost much better going thurt the gears......much much smoother driving


----------



## oobopzo0 (Nov 6, 2015)

*leds*

hi, i was wondering what did you need to do to make these license plate leds to work on vag com? what car did these come from?

Thanks


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

you can buy the oem LED replacements or you can buy any other led that works for the tiguan. Then on vcds you need to go under the central convenience module and activate led license plate lights. :thumbup:


----------



## oobopzo0 (Nov 6, 2015)

snobrdrdan said:


> Added some OEM LED license plate lights (courtesy of johnnyr32).....before:
> IMG_6466 by Dan W, on Flickr
> 
> Plug & play, with 2 things to do in VagCom.
> ...





JPeezy said:


> you can buy the oem LED replacements or you can buy any other led that works for the tiguan. Then on vcds you need to go under the central convenience module and activate led license plate lights. :thumbup:


would you happen to have the part # for the oem replacements?

Thanks


----------



## oobopzo0 (Nov 6, 2015)

oobopzo0 said:


> would you happen to have the part # for the oem replacements?
> 
> Thanks


sorry, i assume it is 3AF-943-021-A


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

DT EXP said:


> here ya go.. http://www.goapr.com/tsp/3f4b0448-abe5-496d-9c9f-17108ccf2271.pdf


Tiguan wasn't included in that recall :thumbup:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Marcoc711 said:


> Should I lower it on springs?


Sure
The Eibach ProKit will lower it 1.25" and still ride like stock :thumbup:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

oobopzo0 said:


> sorry, i assume it is 3AF-943-021-A


Yup...that's the part number

What year Tiguan do you have?
On my 2016, they were a direct replacement...plug & play.
On earlier years, according to johnnyr32, you need harness adapters and a different trim panel......*which* I happen to have from him (came with the lights he sold me) and that I'm not using/don't need

And the VagCom coding is:

*Coding for the rear LED license plate lights*
Central Electronics --> Long Coding Helper
CHECK the box below (Bit 7)











And UNCHECK the box below (Bit 6):


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Although I'm not sure/sold on the look.....I swapped out the Mallorys for the Savannahs

Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr

Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr

Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr


----------



## oobopzo0 (Nov 6, 2015)

snobrdrdan said:


> Yup...that's the part number
> 
> What year Tiguan do you have?
> On my 2016, they were a direct replacement...plug & play.
> ...


I have a 2012, would you happen to have a pic of the harness?
after doing some research, seems like audi part # 4G0943021 looks pretty close to the vw part but much cheaper, has anyone tried this?
https://www.ecstuning.com/ES2206533/

thanks


----------



## michelanthonysan (Jul 12, 2015)

Marcoc711 said:


> Finally got tints all around..
> Got some Rally Armor flaps that I will install soon...
> Want interior LEDs
> Thinking about debagging...
> ...


Love it

Control your money, don't let your money control you!


----------



## michelanthonysan (Jul 12, 2015)

Just traded I'm MY15 gli for this 2016 tiguan se. Miss the Jetta, but baby life!

Control your money, don't let your money control you!


----------



## michelanthonysan (Jul 12, 2015)

michelanthonysan said:


> Just traded I'm MY15 gli for this 2016 tiguan se. Miss the Jetta, but baby life!
> 
> Control your money, don't let your money control you!


Black roof rack crossbars, blacked out vw bade on hatch and blacked out the spoiler up top. Will do wheels and front end next. Fabbing up an intake and resonator delete with a tune to follow.

Control your money, don't let your money control you!


----------



## kbad (May 26, 2007)

snobrdrdan said:


> Although I'm not sure/sold on the look.....I swapped out the Mallorys for the Savannahs ...


hey Dan ... those actually look real good, much better than stock ... wheel color matches perfectly with the body color and chrome trim .. the parallel spokes flow with and hilite the parallel lines of the r line grill .. enjoy the ride .. good luck!


----------



## TheDarkEnergist (Aug 22, 2009)

I bought one!

This is my second VW. I owned a 2004 R32 for a while back in 2009-2010 and am so glad to be back in a Volkswagen. I've been driving a 2001 330ci for a few years on and off and even though I love that thing, the Tiguan is SUCH a nice place to be. I'm very happy. :thumbup:

The details:

2011 Tiguan SE 2.0t 4motion. Pretty much every option, 2 tone interior, panoramic sunroof, bluetooth, etc. 42k miles, every single service record and receipt from its original owner (I am its 2nd owner) and is under an extended warranty until 55k/June 2016. Took it home for $15,800. 

So just today I got new tires all around, and my next mod will probably be brakes on all four corners. After that I'd like to get it into the stealership for the timing chain tensioner, and THEN the fun stuff starts. I plan on doing an intake, tune, swaybars, aforementioned brakes, wheels, and some subtle lighting upgrades like yellow fogs and brighter headlight bulbs. MAYBE throw some laminx over the tails to darken them a bit. This is my daily commuter while the BMW waits for an LS swap.


Pictures are crappy, but its stock for now so its nothing all that unique to look at. My buddy has a white Mk7 R so i'm thinking it might be fun to do a dual photoshoot soon.


----------



## Dianick (Mar 8, 2005)

Today I installed the Aliexpress Auto-light switch with light sensor.
Works as advertised. Only thing is I expected the coming home/leaving home function to work now also.
I set it for 30sec on for both coming and leaving home. But this doesn't seem to work.

When the light switch is in the 'auto' position I expect the lights to come on as soon as I unlock the car with the remote. (when it's dark outside of course)
However the lights only come on after I put the keys in the ignition and switch it to on. (no need to start the car)

Is there something else I need to turn on in VCDS or does my car need the original VW daylight sensor to make CH/LH work?

Thanks for any info :thumbup:

Oh, I can't just leave without whoring any pics, can I ...


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

I received my LED Tails and oem door sills from Poland :thumbup: 

will be installing them today after work.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

oobopzo0 said:


> I have a 2012, would you happen to have a pic of the harness?
> after doing some research, seems like audi part # 4G0943021 looks pretty close to the vw part but much cheaper, has anyone tried this?
> https://www.ecstuning.com/ES2206533/
> 
> thanks


Yeah, I can get you a pic of the harness when I get a chance :thumbup:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

kbad said:


> hey Dan ... those actually look real good, much better than stock ... wheel color matches perfectly with the body color and chrome trim .. the parallel spokes flow with and hilite the parallel lines of the r line grill .. enjoy the ride .. good luck!


Thanks! 

Yeah...they're growing on me. I thought I'd like how they'd match/blend in better....but it's almost too good and the wheels don't stand out as much now.
Also, the Mallorys had the longer spokes and _looked_ bigger.

But I'm gonna keep them


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

I put the oem led tail lights on this morning before work. They look amazing. I am very sorry for the poor quality picture i will get better ones this weekend.


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Tried out some 18" Black Karthoum's with my winter tires, didnt really like the look on my Tig. 

Will be for sale if anybody wants them.


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

i agree, they dont fit your truck properly. They look too small with the big flares. Those 20'' Vossens or the VCE's tho :heart::thumbup:


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

JPeezy said:


> i agree, they dont fit your truck properly. They look too small with the big flares. Those 20'' Vossens or the VCE's tho :heart::thumbup:


Yeah, with the H&R lift springs and the flares they look tiny


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

completely forgot you had the lift springs in there as well. :thumbup:


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

JPeezy said:


> completely forgot you had the lift springs in there as well. :thumbup:


Lifted in winter, lowered in summer 

I have some 225/70r16 Toyo All Terrains on order, hopfully those will fill up the wheel well :beer:


----------



## Marcoc711 (May 9, 2015)

Thanx man! 



michelanthonysan said:


> Love it
> 
> Control your money, don't let your money control you!


----------



## Marcoc711 (May 9, 2015)

Looks great! 



JPeezy said:


> I put the oem led tail lights on this morning before work. They look amazing. I am very sorry for the poor quality picture i will get better ones this weekend.


----------



## Marcoc711 (May 9, 2015)

I think I'm leaning towards those. Thanx man 



snobrdrdan said:


> Sure
> The Eibach ProKit will lower it 1.25" and still ride like stock :thumbup:


----------



## Marcoc711 (May 9, 2015)

JPeezy said:


> i agree, they dont fit your truck properly. They look too small with the big flares. Those 20'' Vossens or the VCE's tho :heart::thumbup:


Exactly! Those Vossens! 
But I like everything Original so maybe I'll look into Audi Wheels.. 19" or maybe even larger. I seen the "peelers" from Q9 like gun metal color! Maybe that's for later tho.. Can't start to spend money on this car like that :-/ 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Marcoc711 said:


> Thanx man!





Marcoc711 said:


> Looks great!





Marcoc711 said:


> I think I'm leaning towards those. Thanx man





Marcoc711 said:


> Exactly! Those Vossens!
> But I like everything Original so maybe I'll look into Audi Wheels.. 19" or maybe even larger. I seen the "peelers" from Q9 like gun metal color! Maybe that's for later tho.. Can't start to spend money on this car like that :-/
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can reply to multiple quotes in one post


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

oobopzo0 said:


> I have a 2012, would you happen to have a pic of the harness?
> after doing some research, seems like audi part # 4G0943021 looks pretty close to the vw part but much cheaper, has anyone tried this?
> https://www.ecstuning.com/ES2206533/
> 
> thanks


Pics:
Untitled by snobrdrdan, on Flickr

Untitled by snobrdrdan, on Flickr

Untitled by snobrdrdan, on Flickr

Untitled by snobrdrdan, on Flickr


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

Had some time to put the OEM door sills on. Love how they look. :thumbup:


----------



## oobopzo0 (Nov 6, 2015)

snobrdrdan said:


> Pics:
> Untitled by snobrdrdan, on Flickr
> 
> Untitled by snobrdrdan, on Flickr
> ...



Thanks for the pics, where did you or can you get this harness?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

^^^
PM sent


Updated the software on my radio


And Jet Seal'd the winter wheels/tires:
Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr

Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

how do you like the jet seal? i was actually reading on it last week.


----------



## JoshPelican (Nov 3, 2015)

Sent it into the shop to have the hatch door panel replaced. It had some bubbling paint/rust around the wiper and they're replacing it for free!


----------



## BrownBag (May 18, 2006)

Put on some ST coils, 10mm spacers, tinted the front bumper lights and had the windows tinted 20% on my wifes tiguan. I need to bring the rear up a little more.


----------



## NeonHuevo (Nov 7, 2009)

BrownBag said:


> Put on some ST coils, 10mm spacers, tinted the front bumper lights and had the windows tinted 20% on my wifes tiguan. I need to bring the rear up a little more.



Love it! Looks nice!!!


----------



## young tiguan (Oct 29, 2012)

My hpfp decided to die on me so a huge hassle to get to the dealer and 600$ later she is back running.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

JPeezy said:


> how do you like the jet seal? i was actually reading on it last week.


Seems alright...leaves it shiny/glossy too.

Not too sure how it actually protects long term though. We'll see


Now I just wait for the snow....final results (after a coat of wax & some tire dressing too):
Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

BrownBag said:


> Put on some ST coils, 10mm spacers, tinted the front bumper lights and had the windows tinted 20% on my wifes tiguan. I need to bring the rear up a little more.


Looks good

How many threads are left on the front, in that pic?


----------



## sbcncsu (Nov 14, 2003)

young tiguan said:


> My hpfp decided to die on me so a huge hassle to get to the dealer and 600$ later she is back running.


There is a new recall campaign that extends the warranty on the hpfp for 2011-2013 to 10 years, 120000 miles.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3LvVeNRI_-U#t=8m54s


----------



## BrownBag (May 18, 2006)

snobrdrdan said:


> Looks good
> 
> How many threads are left on the front, in that pic?


10 left in the front and 3 on the back. But I'm going to spend the back coils up 2 more spins to get it even.



NeonHuevo said:


> Love it! Looks nice!!!


Thanks.


----------



## JoshPelican (Nov 3, 2015)

Brought my rig home from the shop with the new hatch panel. Looks like they put all new emblems on it. Shiny as hell!

Received some goodies in the mail (tow hook and black and black custom plate) and picking up some wrap tomorrow. Looks like I'll be posting a lot in this thread.


----------



## Kyle805 (Mar 1, 2014)

Threw on my winter setup, little early but figured it was about time. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oasis (Apr 22, 2003)

First glitch with my daughter's '13 S ... gas door won't pop open if driver's door is unlocked, and is sometimes persnickety even with all doors unlocked.

I discovered this when I took it for the state's emissions testing. I'm not sure why they wanted to see the gas cap, but I couldn't get the damn thing open to save me. Eventually, the guy let me slide on the gas cap, plugged in the tester, and the '13 was passed.

My daughter admitted that evening she has experienced some difficulty in her last few fill-ups, but always would get it open at some point. I got it popped this weekend and filled it to be safe. It's at the dealership and should be covered by warranty. (I saw a old thread about a couple others who experienced a similar type of thing.)

Also getting an OEM trailer hitch (without wiring) installed as early present for easier hauling of bikes to the trails.


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

Got these as a gift from my father in law and i ordered some michelin latitudes 245 45 19s for them. They will not go on the truck until spring :thumbup:


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

JPeezy said:


> Got these as a gift from my father in law and i ordered some michelin latitudes 245 45 19s for them. They will not go on the truck until spring :thumbup:


Taking advantage of VW's clearance, nice :beer:

I almost want to pick up another set


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

He got them from Paul (Deutsche Auto). Awesome guy to deal with. :thumbup: 

I really hope these michelins are as good as the reviews say but hey considering i got 4 brand new michelins for 480 shipped can not complain :laugh:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

98DUB said:


> I almost want to pick up another set


Pricing went back up
https://deutscheautoparts.com/catal...in-anthracite-savannah-wheels/category/15200/


----------



## ShootJoeC (Aug 6, 2011)

Had my rear brakes replaced last night. My friend who is a tech at VW did it as a side job for me, total cost with oem pads and rotors came out to $239. 

Random photo from the weekend:


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

thats an awesome pic :laugh:


Well i have been noticing a subframe clunk. It is annoying but i do not feel like taking it to the dealer for the oem fix. going to do a tyrol sport deadset subframe kit and take care of it once and for all. :thumbup:


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

JPeezy said:


> thats an awesome pic :laugh:
> 
> 
> Well i have been noticing a subframe clunk. It is annoying but i do not feel like taking it to the dealer for the oem fix. going to do a tyrol sport deadset subframe kit and take care of it once and for all. :thumbup:


Is that happening at low speeds with the wheels turned?


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

It happens mostly at low speeds with wheels turned or when im parking and turn the wheels and feel a clunk as i turn. I took one of the subframe bolts out and it was the outdated part but have not dug in any deeper to find the problem.


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

just got this delivered from that awesome brown truck :laugh:


----------



## vwRabbitvw (Apr 24, 2011)

ShootJoeC said:


> Had my rear brakes replaced last night. My friend who is a tech at VW did it as a side job for me, total cost with oem pads and rotors came out to $239.
> 
> Random photo from the weekend:


Your car looks sweet! :thumbup:


----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

JPeezy said:


> It happens mostly at low speeds with wheels turned or when im parking and turn the wheels and feel a clunk as i turn. I took one of the subframe bolts out and it was the outdated part but have not dug in any deeper to find the problem.


I would also double check your sway bar endlinks and make sure they are tight. I had the clunking at one point, did the bolts hoping to resolve it and it turned out to be the endlinks.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

Thank you for the tip. That was the other thing I wanted to double check. I still have a set of adjustable sway bar links for the front I guess I can always replace them too


----------



## KurtK (Feb 13, 2012)

JPeezy said:


> Had some time to put the OEM door sills on. Love how they look. :thumbup:


I do like the look of those. Have to add those to my wish list for upgrades.


----------



## Pulaski53 (Aug 30, 2014)

Installed my new winter wheels/tires as the first winter storm hit today. MSW Type 22 with Michelin X-Ice Xi3--215/65R16. 

Very sloppy road conditions this evening. Experienced some minor slipping, but overall driving felt confident with the Michelins. After 16 winters in Chicago area, I finally sprang for a winter set. So far, I am glad I did.


----------



## oasis (Apr 22, 2003)

oasis said:


> First glitch with my daughter's '13 S ... gas door won't pop open if driver's door is unlocked, and is sometimes persnickety even with all doors unlocked.
> 
> I discovered this when I took it for the state's emissions testing. I'm not sure why they wanted to see the gas cap, but I couldn't get the damn thing open to save me. Eventually, the guy let me slide on the gas cap, plugged in the tester, and the '13 was passed.
> 
> ...


Hitch on.

Gas door was an actuator replacement.

All's well in Tiguanland except Savannah wheels up in price. 

Oh well. Timing didn't work out on wheels but two Tiggies going strong.


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

OEM Savannahs and Michelin Latitude 245/45/19s. :thumbup:

I also picked up a h&r rear sway bar :thumbup:


----------



## Kyle805 (Mar 1, 2014)

Little late but just finished mounting my light bar!!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

JPeezy said:


> [/IMG]



Spring time already?


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

hahah no test fitting making sure the 45 series tires were not going to rub on the truck.


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

JPeezy said:


> hahah no test fitting making sure the 45 series tires were not going to rub on the truck.


What truck?


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

LOL^ sorry im used to being 1'' off the floor so now i feel like i am in a huge truck *cough *cough CROSSOVER :laugh:


----------



## I<3myMKV (Jun 20, 2011)

*light bar*

Hey the basket looks great^^ 
I'm glad it mounted up nice for you i kinda miss that basket.

I'm actually planning on doing a light bar as well do you mind me asking how you ran the wire from the bar to inside the vehicle?


----------



## energie23 (Mar 13, 2003)

what basket is that? it looks good.


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

energie23 said:


> what basket is that? it looks good.


looks like an OEM Votex basket


----------



## Kyle805 (Mar 1, 2014)

energie23 said:


> what basket is that? it looks good.





98DUB said:


> looks like an OEM Votex basket


Yes it is, surprisingly mates to a 32" bar perfectly too! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Went from lowered on HR's and 20's, to lifted on HR's with 16's :snowcool:

Mounted some 225/70r16 Cooper Back Country All Terrains, Ill get some better pictures soon


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

^ :heart::heart::heart::heart: :thumbup:.


heavily considering those lift springs


----------



## KelOne333 (May 15, 2002)

I went shopping for Ellie
after the holidays I expect to install shiny new:
Cup Kit
ECU Upgrade
Wheels/tires
badgeless grille
chassis brace
cat back
ziza city lights


----------



## oasis (Apr 22, 2003)

Kyle805 said:


> Little late but just finished mounting my light bar!!


That's a beauty! Nice job!


----------



## BrownBag (May 18, 2006)

I had the wheels on my wife's tiguan replaced by the dealer. Previous owner had the wheels refinished, and the paint was peeling off. Dealership took care of replacing them.

Before 



After


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

^^^Nice :thumbup:

What size tires, btw?


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

got a Class III hitch to upgrade the oem 1.25'' , the oem overhead console with red leds, euro siren, bunch of other little things just no time to install them. Also picked up the control modules from AndySwede to get my power folding mirrors working. :laugh:


----------



## BrownBag (May 18, 2006)

snobrdrdan said:


> ^^^Nice :thumbup:
> 
> What size tires, btw?


Still the factory size 255/40/19


----------



## agabo.pw (Aug 5, 2014)

Rolling!! Had my knock sensor fixed! No more loose of power and mpg's are back to normal!  

Future plans:
*Sell my autotek intake to install the CTS
*Revo stage 1
*CTS blowoff











Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyle805 (Mar 1, 2014)

^Looks great! I want a set of ind's on mine one day. 

I'm getting my Revo stage 1 next weekend thanks to their great Black Friday sale too! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NeonHuevo (Nov 7, 2009)

agabo.pw said:


> Rolling!! Had my knock sensor fixed! No more loose of power and mpg's are back to normal!
> 
> Future plans:
> *Sell my autotek intake to install the CTS
> ...



Looks amazing!


----------



## BrownBag (May 18, 2006)

agabo.pw said:


> Rolling!! Had my knock sensor fixed! No more loose of power and mpg's are back to normal!
> 
> Future plans:
> *Sell my autotek intake to install the CTS
> ...


Looks good.


----------



## Digipix (Jun 6, 2006)

235/35/19


----------



## Marcoc711 (May 9, 2015)

*Automatic Start*

I would like to consider an Automatic Started for the Tig... 
Does anyone here experience with them here? 
Any recommended brand? 
Or is it not recommended? 
Any suggestions will help!
Thank you


----------



## jasonmui (Aug 15, 2015)

Made tigger christmassey and picked up a tree.


----------



## ledlow (May 30, 2011)

BrownBag said:


> Still the factory size 255/40/19


What suspension? Any rubbing?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ShootJoeC (Aug 6, 2011)

Marcoc711 said:


> I would like to consider an Automatic Started for the Tig...
> Does anyone here experience with them here?
> Any recommended brand?
> Or is it not recommended?
> ...


I also have been wanting one, please let us know what you find


----------



## ElSupremo (Mar 22, 2012)

Marcoc711 said:


> I would like to consider an Automatic Started for the Tig...
> Does anyone here experience with them here?
> Any recommended brand?
> Or is it not recommended?
> ...


There are some threads kicking around here, but the general consensus was DON'T DO IT. I doubt any stealership has a system they install, and as you may know VW electronics does not play well with a lot of aftermarket stuff. But ... YMMV.


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Abt steering wheel badge added


----------



## BrownBag (May 18, 2006)

ledlow said:


> What suspension? Any rubbing?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Running ST Coilovers. It rubs a little bit on big bumps. But I'm also running 15mm spacers.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Filled it up

I'm loving these cheap gas prices 
Untitled by snobrdrdan, on Flickr


----------



## Crcromwe (Oct 20, 2015)

Got my RokBlokz mud flaps installed and gave her a nice wash!


----------



## Camviet (Aug 24, 2014)

Final wash and wax before snow.


----------



## Kyle805 (Mar 1, 2014)

Got my Revo stage one flash! Test drive with the runner and blew 3 of the 4 coilpacks on the first pull.. Not surprised sense the stocks had 44k on them. Ordered new red tops and spark plugs, should be golden by Wednesday!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KelOne333 (May 15, 2002)

Bought ST X coilovers, badgeless grill, ziza city liight and licence plate LEDs. Shopped for wheels and contemplated getting an Underbody brace


----------



## VeeDubDude66 (Nov 27, 2012)

30K oil change and during wheel rotation noted a tire that will not pass state inspection. 

Ordered 18" wheels from ECS... I never intended on buying 16" tires after these Pierelli wore out, thought they would last more than 30K tho.


----------



## VeeDubDude66 (Nov 27, 2012)

jasonmui said:


> Made tigger christmassey and picked up a tree.


what size Inno fairing is that? 

The OEM cross bars make SO much noise on my Tig S


----------



## young tiguan (Oct 29, 2012)

Cured my misfires with some r8 coilpacks and ngk plugs. Car's running much better than before!


----------



## jasonmui (Aug 15, 2015)

The fairing is 48 inches, its the large Inno fairing. Ya the oem crossbars for the tiguans without side rails make a unbearable amount of noise on the freeway without a fairing lol.


----------



## VeeDubDude66 (Nov 27, 2012)

jasonmui said:


> The fairing is 48 inches, its the large Inno fairing. Ya the oem crossbars for the tiguans without side rails make a unbearable amount of noise on the freeway without a fairing lol.


Thanks! They sure do. Did you have to get creative with the mounting hardware to make it fit? Or does it work with what is supplied by Inno. Thanks again.


----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

I gave the tig a much needed thorough cleaning inside and out this weekend. Looks almost as good as new now!


----------



## Marcoc711 (May 9, 2015)

VeeDubDude66 said:


> Thanks! They sure do. Did you have to get creative with the mounting hardware to make it fit? Or does it work with what is supplied by Inno. Thanks again.





ElSupremo said:


> There are some threads kicking around here, but the general consensus was DON'T DO IT. I doubt any stealership has a system they install, and as you may know VW electronics does not play well with a lot of aftermarket stuff. But ... YMMV.


Thanx man. From what I'm reading you are correct. I will not be getting one.


----------



## jasonmui (Aug 15, 2015)

U have to buy the long screw kit from inno for it and it fits perfectly with that no modifications needed. Also when I first got it it was kinda stiff and some of the feet didn't sit flat but now it fits perfectly.


----------



## williams91 (Dec 3, 2012)

Ready for winter, waiting for snow


----------



## Marcoc711 (May 9, 2015)

*Fog replacement*

So I installed the yellow Bulb wrong a couple months back and it burned my fog light housing :-/ 
Just got the new one from ECS and ordered new yellow lamin x cover. 
Much easier the second time around.. Don't mind the angry birds perfumes lol


----------



## vwRabbitvw (Apr 24, 2011)

Sweet set-up williams91. 

BTW, can't wait until I get a fatbike. Leaning towards a Kona Wo or a Surly Wednesday. :laugh:

Cheers.


----------



## Kyle805 (Mar 1, 2014)

New spark plugs and coilpacks, I can now truly enjoy my stage 1 Revo tune! Already looking into doing a downpipe for the upgrade..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottyMacTig (Jan 9, 2015)

*New Cabin Filter*

And not a moment too soon from the looks of it :what:


----------



## shawng (Jul 28, 2007)

The one on the right looks like a charcoal impregnated one like OEM. The one on the left looks like a cheap knock off.


----------



## ScottyMacTig (Jan 9, 2015)

shawng said:


> The one on the right looks like a charcoal impregnated one like OEM. The one on the right looks like a cheap knock off.


Both were Mann filters and yes the darker one was a charcoal filter and the newer one is not. Had to look through my order history. That definitely makes more sense.


----------



## Heezy (Apr 17, 2012)

19x9.5 et35 square, anyone know if this fitment works without rubbing?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Heezy said:


> 19x9.5 et35 square, anyone know if this fitment works without rubbing?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Are you lowered? What size tire? 

Its only going to poke about 10.7 mm more than a stock Savannah


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

98DUB said:


> Are you lowered? What size tire?
> 
> Its only going to poke about 10.7 mm more than a stock Savannah


I think it would only poke about 4mm more than a stock Savannah; aren't those 9 et33?


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Travy said:


> I think it would only poke about 4mm more than a stock Savannah; aren't those 9 et33?


maybe you're right, 4.35 mm more poke than a Savannah


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

98DUB said:


> maybe you're right, 4.35 mm more poke than a Savannah


I said ABOUT 4mm :laugh::sly:


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Travy said:


> I said ABOUT 4mm :laugh::sly:




:laugh:


----------



## shawng (Jul 28, 2007)

ScottyMacTig said:


> Both were Mann filters and yes the darker one was a charcoal filter and the newer one is not. Had to look through my order history. That definitely makes more sense.



ACK, the Mann definitely missed on the left one. Their filters are always top notch. this one seems flimsy.


----------



## Heezy (Apr 17, 2012)

98DUB said:


> Are you lowered? What size tire?
> 
> Its only going to poke about 10.7 mm more than a stock Savannah


Yeah, I'm bagged. I know savannahs are 19x9 et33 but I'm not sure if it will clear on the inside since it would be a little over 8mm further in.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Heezy said:


> Yeah, I'm bagged. I know savannahs are 19x9 et33 but I'm not sure if it will clear on the inside since it would be a little over 8mm further in.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't think you'll have any inner clearance issues. Someone ran 10.5's et 40 and bagged


----------



## Heezy (Apr 17, 2012)

98DUB said:


> I don't think you'll have any inner clearance issues. Someone ran 10.5's et 40 and bagged


Wow, crazy. Didn't know you could run that aggressive of a fitment. Especially up front.

Coming from a MK6 GTI so fitment is apparently very different.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShootJoeC (Aug 6, 2011)

Heezy said:


> Yeah, I'm bagged. I know savannahs are 19x9 et33 but I'm not sure if it will clear on the inside since it would be a little over 8mm further in.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I run 19x10" +25 on my bagged tiguan with no problems. If the bags get below 40psi the inside of the front passenger wheel rubs on something when turning hard, but not too bad.

When I had my Savannahs on with OEM tires the driver side rubbed through the front bag, but I was driving too low.


----------



## Heezy (Apr 17, 2012)

ShootJoeC said:


> I run 19x10" +25 on my bagged tiguan with no problems. If the bags get below 40psi the inside of the front passenger wheel rubs on something when turning hard, but not too bad.
> 
> When I had my Savannahs on with OEM tires the driver side rubbed through the front bag, but I was driving too low.


Ok, thanks for the info man! What size tire are you running in your current 19x10 setup of you don't mind me asking? Trying to figure out about how much stretch I'll need to run. Oh, and any camber?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShootJoeC (Aug 6, 2011)

Heezy said:


> Ok, thanks for the info man! What size tire are you running in your current 19x10 setup of you don't mind me asking? Trying to figure out about how much stretch I'll need to run. Oh, and any camber?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah man, 235/35zr19 rears, and 225/35zr19 in front. 

I just bought a set of 235/35's to put on my OEM wheels, which should keep them from rubbing through my front bags again. Hopefully!


----------



## KCXTWO (Apr 27, 2013)

Updated the power seat switch buttons

<a href="http://s947.photobucket.com/user/KCXTWO/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-12/104C97ED-8A81-48C5-B897-295294BC433A_zps5xhq7wbz.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i947.photobucket.com/albums/ad311/KCXTWO/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-12/104C97ED-8A81-48C5-B897-295294BC433A_zps5xhq7wbz.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 104C97ED-8A81-48C5-B897-295294BC433A_zps5xhq7wbz.jpg"/></a>

<a href="http://s947.photobucket.com/user/KCXTWO/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-12/E62B4DCF-3A25-40F3-96FB-434354346EC0_zpsb0bwvqxv.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i947.photobucket.com/albums/ad311/KCXTWO/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-12/E62B4DCF-3A25-40F3-96FB-434354346EC0_zpsb0bwvqxv.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo E62B4DCF-3A25-40F3-96FB-434354346EC0_zpsb0bwvqxv.jpg"/></a>


----------



## Heezy (Apr 17, 2012)

ShootJoeC said:


> Yeah man, 235/35zr19 rears, and 225/35zr19 in front.
> 
> I just bought a set of 235/35's to put on my OEM wheels, which should keep them from rubbing through my front bags again. Hopefully!


Awesome! Thanks for the info man, appreciate it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IggytheTiggy (Feb 18, 2011)

Added Mud flaps/ Splash guards..what a total pain.. need to get a adapter for my jack after 4 VWS to use the safer lift points and not use the widow maker, but hey at least the Tig has Chocks.. Backs were a cakewalk once the tires were off, the front and that corny bracket was crazy..but with 5 screws and the pinch clamp I really think they over engineered, it. 

Gave it a thorough going over and making my list of what i want to do next, Hitch, window deflectors, tint, tune, CAI, and have fun..


----------



## KelOne333 (May 15, 2002)

Badgeless:




And Santa came early!


----------



## theruler297 (May 15, 2007)

What grill is that? Where'd you get it?


----------



## KelOne333 (May 15, 2002)

JOM from ECStuning.com
5 minute install


----------



## turb0mikey (Sep 7, 2010)

Still have snowshoes for tiguan FOR SALE

215/65-16 general altimax arctic studdable tires

16x7 sport design aluminum alloys

no tpms

tires are 2 years old and have traveled about 7000 miles

so fresh and clean! No damage on tires or wheels

available in nyc

$300


----------



## Heezy (Apr 17, 2012)

Got some new wheels for it.




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

eurothusiast said:


> [/url]IMG_0427 by koperniak79, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> ...





originoL said:


> looks good! how was the install? plug and play? or did you have to do some modding?


Thanks everyone - we will share and post on site!

Appreciate the photos.


----------



## EvilWabbit (Jan 22, 2005)

For tiguans that do not have the puddle lights, are you still able to install the lights? any coding required? any other special steps etc?



deAutoKey.com said:


> Thanks everyone - we will share and post on site!
> 
> Appreciate the photos.


----------



## Digipix (Jun 6, 2006)

Heezy said:


> Got some new wheels for it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbup:


----------



## Heezy (Apr 17, 2012)

Digipix said:


> :thumbup:


 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShootJoeC (Aug 6, 2011)

Heezy said:


> Got some new wheels for it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great! I like the rear wiper delete.


----------



## Heezy (Apr 17, 2012)

ShootJoeC said:


> Looks great! I like the rear wiper delete.


Thanks! Had it from my GTI so I put it on the Tiguan. My old GTI for reference:




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drive_sideways (Jul 17, 2014)

Heezy said:


> Got some new wheels for it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On coils or bags??
Looks great btw
Got a '16 Tiggy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heezy (Apr 17, 2012)

drive_sideways said:


> On coils or bags??
> Looks great btw
> Got a '16 Tiggy
> 
> ...


On bags. 

Got anything done?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arep (Dec 15, 2015)

*DeAutoKey LED lights*

Installed some LED Fog lights
Then I also got pictures of the LED license plate and reverse lights I had installed a few weeks back.


----------



## NorthTexasJetta (Mar 29, 2012)

Drove my Tiguan? lol Tested the rainx? Took a cool picture of it in the snow?


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

3 days in the mountains, 1k miles over the last 5 days


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Happy New Year everyone! :wave:


----------



## sbcncsu (Nov 14, 2003)

*Oil change, front brakes*

The Tiguan hit 80K and was due for an oil change and new front brakes. This was the first time under my Tiguan since I had the tensioner replaced. When I got under it to remove the belly pan, I found that several of the fasteners were missing. Only one of the large T35 bolts at the rear was there and it was loose enough to be removed by hand! This is one of the reasons I have trust issues when having work done on my car by others! 

The front brakes got refreshed. The pads still had some life but the rotors were wearing funny with grooves in the outer edges of the rotors. 

I replaced them with Hawk pads and Zimmerman rotors.

Happy motoring!


----------



## paulo7444 (Aug 14, 2010)

New to the Tiguan world. Came from a MKVI GTI and a MKIV Supra (Turbo). Being turbo less for 6 months got me itching. Very happy with my Purchase! 

But, driving a 2010 SE 4Motion, rebadged with R line decals.

This week I :

- flushed transmission fluid and filter
- replaced timing chain tensioner with updated unit(had to make a tool, more fun  ) 
- changed engine oil 
- hub centric rings for the Audi wheels,
- new N95 valve and diverter valve
- APR Stage 1


Next up will be a nice Headunit, and changing the differential fluids and the Haldex filter and fluid. Considering a catch can or breather to atmosphere. Not much else planned for it, other than maintenance.

Happy Holidays everyone.


----------



## TIGSEL (Dec 22, 2011)

paulo7444 said:


> New to the Tiguan world. Came from a MKVI GTI and a MKIV Supra (Turbo). Being turbo less for 6 months got me itching. Very happy with my Purchase!
> 
> But, driving a 2010 SE 4Motion, rebadged with R line decals.
> 
> ...


Why did you change purge valve?
What kind of tool did you have to make to replace the tensioner?


----------



## BrownBag (May 18, 2006)

Put some mk7 gti wheels and a set of blizzaks on my wifes car.


----------



## KCXTWO (Apr 27, 2013)

Very nice winter set up. PNW👍


----------



## BrownBag (May 18, 2006)

KCXTWO said:


> Very nice winter set up. PNW👍


thanks


----------



## BrownBag (May 18, 2006)

How can I get video in motion to work on a RNS510?


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

BrownBag said:


> How can I get video in motion to work on a RNS510?


I have a kufatec module if you want it, or you can get a firmware update that codes it in


----------



## NArias24 (May 4, 2011)

Heezy said:


> Got some new wheels for it.


What Size/Offset did you go with? I was looking at these wheels yesterday haha 


BrownBag said:


> Put some mk7 gti wheels and a set of blizzaks on my wifes car.


 Saw this on Misty's instagram a few days ago :thumbup: 


Recently Bagged my Tiguan on Airlift 3H need frame notch, cut down the rear brackets, and find which wheels and size I want to run asap


----------



## sgrathbauer (Dec 31, 2015)

NArias24 said:


> What Size/Offset did you go with? I was looking at these wheels yesterday haha
> 
> 
> Saw this on Misty's instagram a few days ago
> ...


Any better pics of how you set up everything in the trunk?

Looks good!

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## NArias24 (May 4, 2011)

sgrathbauer said:


> Any better pics of how you set up everything in the trunk?
> 
> Looks good!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


Well VW actually made it super easy with the flat box shaped spare tire well and removable styrofoam


----------



## sgrathbauer (Dec 31, 2015)

NArias24 said:


> Well VW actually made it super easy with the flat box shaped spare tire well and removable styrofoam


Nice, did you have to raise the floor up higher than it used to be to fit the tank? What size tank is it?

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## NArias24 (May 4, 2011)

sgrathbauer said:


> Nice, did you have to raise the floor up higher than it used to be to fit the tank? What size tank is it?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


Nope fits perfectly. 4 gallon tank


----------



## lloydD (Jan 10, 2014)

Got my Draw Tite hitch from 4 wheel online. Bought one so that I will have a more stable bike rack. I have a trunk bike carrier and it vibrates sometimes. Will install the hitch this weekend.


----------



## drive_sideways (Jul 17, 2014)

paulo7444 said:


> New to the Tiguan world. Came from a MKVI GTI and a MKIV Supra (Turbo). Being turbo less for 6 months got me itching. Very happy with my Purchase!
> 
> But, driving a 2010 SE 4Motion, rebadged with R line decals.
> 
> ...


What u think of the APR tune?
Very noticeable?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

drive_sideways said:


> What u think of the APR tune?
> Very noticeable?


Makes a huge difference, DO IT! :thumbup:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

paulo7444 said:


> driving a 2010 SE 4Motion, *rebadged with R line decals*.


----------



## NorthTexasJetta (Mar 29, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


>


:thumbup::laugh:


----------



## cooltiguan11 (Jul 29, 2011)

You can buy firmware here:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2015-5382-U...-In-Motion-Service-Menu-/301717793180?vxp=mtr




BrownBag said:


> How can I get video in motion to work on a RNS510?


----------



## drive_sideways (Jul 17, 2014)

snobrdrdan said:


> Makes a huge difference, DO IT! :thumbup:


Ok haha
Either APR or Unitronics cause there are 2 retailers very close by, the dealer recommended APR over Uni though...
Wanted to go stage 2 but the aftermarket DP will void the warranty :/
The tune alone wont though with just like a intake...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rabstg (Jun 4, 2002)

drive_sideways said:


> Ok haha
> Either APR or Unitronics cause there are 2 retailers very close by, the dealer recommended APR over Uni though...
> Wanted to go stage 2 but the aftermarket DP will void the warranty :/
> The tune alone wont though with just like a intake...
> ...


I am afraid that you are mistaken.. Chip tuning voids your warranty too..

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Winter setup all squared away. All terrain tires, lift springs, roof box, spacers, done. 

I may add some mud flaps and a light bar


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

paulo7444 said:


> New to the Tiguan world. Came from a MKVI GTI and a MKIV Supra (Turbo). Being turbo less for 6 months got me itching. Very happy with my Purchase!
> .


I don't see too many Mk4 Supras anymore, though I have 2 friends that still have their Supras with the 2JZ-GTE, now sitting mostly in their garage


Sent from my iPhone. There may be horrible grammar and misspelling involved


----------



## gearheadzTV (Sep 15, 2009)

drive_sideways said:


> Ok haha
> Either APR or Unitronics cause there are 2 retailers very close by, the dealer recommended APR over Uni though...
> Wanted to go stage 2 but the aftermarket DP will void the warranty :/
> The tune alone wont though with just like a intake...
> ...





rabstg said:


> I am afraid that you are mistaken.. Chip tuning voids your warranty too..
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


I believe this really depends on your dealer....the dealer I bought our Tig from (Naples VW) is an authorized APR dealer and even offered to include it in the financing when we purchased it. The dealer I actually service it at (International VW) doesn't give a rats ass about the tune nor the DP that we installed at around 10k miles. If the DP voids anything it would only be the cat that was removed. We are now at around 34k miles and problem free. The increase in power is well worth it, Do it!
On another note, I have always chipped every VW and Audi Ive owned and the dealer has never lifted an eyebrow...but every service advisor is different so you could run into a grouch I guess.


----------



## NorthTexasJetta (Mar 29, 2012)

gearheadzTV said:


> I believe this really depends on your dealer....the dealer I bought our Tig from (Naples VW) is an authorized APR dealer and even offered to include it in the financing when we purchased it. The dealer I actually service it at (International VW) doesn't give a rats ass about the tune nor the DP that we installed at around 10k miles. If the DP voids anything it would only be the cat that was removed. We are now at around 34k miles and problem free. The increase in power is well worth it, Do it!
> On another note, I have always chipped every VW and Audi Ive owned and the dealer has never lifted an eyebrow...but every service advisor is different so you could run into a grouch I guess.


Just had that same experience. My dealer told me basically not to modify the intake. I was like who has ever heard of intakes actually hurting.... But he is a harse SA. Another friend of mine has an SA that let's him mod the crap out of his jetta. Though I found out my dealer does very little work on tiguans. So I don't think his mechanics are comfortable, they had never done the recall before I came in. -.- need to find a better dealer and SA.

Today I got recall done lol


----------



## drive_sideways (Jul 17, 2014)

rabstg said:


> I am afraid that you are mistaken.. Chip tuning voids your warranty too..
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


Then my friend at the dealer is mistaken he told me unless its directly involved with the car breaking it wont be a issue... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

drive_sideways said:


> Then my friend at the dealer is mistaken he told me unless its directly involved with the car breaking it wont be a issue...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Back in the day, when you had to crack open the ECM to bypass the security in order to do the initial flash, that was a huge concern of bricked ECM's.

But yes, if you had say, a leaking strut, the dealership cannot claim that the warranty repair is voided due to a stage 1 tune. 

If you had a diaphragm DV and it tore, the dealership is within its right to tell you they will not cover under warranty 


Sent from my iPhone. There may be horrible grammar and misspelling involved

Deutsche Auto Parts has a good YouTube video on Magnuson-Moss Act


----------



## Heezy (Apr 17, 2012)

NArias24 said:


> What Size/Offset did you go with? I was looking at these wheels yesterday haha


They are 19x8.5 et45. Gonna need to get spacers for them though to push them out some. Prob 10mm in the front and 15mm in the rear.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stoft (Dec 18, 2011)

98DUB said:


> Winter setup all squared away. All terrain tires, lift springs, roof box, spacers, done.
> 
> I may add some mud flaps and a light bar


Light bar as mine?


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Stoft said:


> Light bar as mine?


haha no... As much as I like the rallye style, ill be going with an LED light bar up top :thumbup:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Finally put the 17" winter wheels/tires on

IMG_6562 by Dan W, on Flickr

IMG_6563 by Dan W, on Flickr


----------



## paulo7444 (Aug 14, 2010)

TIGSEL said:


> Why did you change purge valve?
> What kind of tool did you have to make to replace the tensioner?


I had some issues with some oil from the KO3. Too much oil which caused a check engine light. Replacing them fixed the issue.

I used an older socket that I had used on an F-350 differential job. Cut that in half, adjusted the "spikes" to fit the holes of the crank dampener by grinding them, and welded a bar to that socket. At this point, you might as well just buy the tool to do the job. Much easier, simpler, and probably sellable. You want a good hold on the crank or else you can shear off the holes, making them oval! The torque is high, but not as ridiculous as I'v encounted before! 

R-line decals because it came with the car! Why not. My Supra was heavily modded mechanically, but no look good parts(all stock body minus the wheels). Something different for a change.

There is a big difference from going stock to a stage 1 APR tune. Driveability is greatly improved. There is a lag with the stock tune that I did not like, so the more aggressive(which should be considered normal) pedal allows for better modulation of the throttle. I felt like I had big cams with the stock tune that didn't do much at idle! With the extra power, you can merge easier, pass cars or trucks quicker, and try to show some G55's whats up(Didnt win but nice run).


----------



## paulo7444 (Aug 14, 2010)

BsickPassat said:


> I don't see too many Mk4 Supras anymore, though I have 2 friends that still have their Supras with the 2JZ-GTE, now sitting mostly in their garage
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone. There may be horrible grammar and misspelling involved


Mine was a garage queen. The Boston area is notorious for horrible roads and I lost the love for the car. I love cars in general, and I would rather have a different toy at this point! 

Plus, modding them is addictive. New technology brings that urge to splurge on parts! Stand alones, high-z injectors, fuel pumps, turbos, tires, etc etc!


----------



## Vdub4mo (Jan 13, 2016)

*Little bit of vinyl*



New user, decided yesterday to add some vinyl on the interior


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr

Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr


----------



## MK7_1211 (Oct 17, 2015)

Picked up a 2016 Rline today for my wife. Loving it










2016 Golf R , E55 AMG 
Max 360, 9500ix, V1 up for sale


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Installed a (MK6) Golf R intercooler on the Tig on Monday, despite the 12 degree weather outside.
Part number: 1K0145803BP
A lot heavier and thicker than the OEM intercooler. DIRECT replacement/upgrade except for trimming the OEM hoses (different connections) & grinding down one piece (see below).

I had _this_ intercooler installed on the '15 Passat (over the summer), but had to pull it off that car & put the stock one back on first....did that on Sunday.
Then on Monday, I swapped it over to the Tiguan. Too cheap to buy another new one, lol

I had one of these on my old '13 Tiguan S (manual trans) and bolted right up.

On the '16 R-Line (automatic trans)....fitment was the same *except* for that it needed a quick Dremel/notching to the driver's side mounting point/near the screw hole (on the intercooler itself) due to the auto trans cooler lines running near it. The A/C condenser & trans cooler wouldn't have bolted up at all, without grinding down a small piece of the plastic.
I forgot to take a picture since I was in a hurry though, but definitely worth mentioning!

Then just trimmed the metal rings off the OEM hoses (lightly with a hacksaw and then brake it apart), slide the hoses on, & then used some new clamps and it was on.

Some pics:
IMG_6566 by Dan W, on Flickr

IMG_6567 by Dan W, on Flickr

IMG_6568 by Dan W, on Flickr

IMG_6156 by Dan W, on Flickr

Trimming the hoses...

Driver's side hose:
IMG_4012 by Dan W, on Flickr

IMG_4013 by Dan W, on Flickr

IMG_4014 by Dan W, on Flickr

Passenger side hose:
IMG_4017 by Dan W, on Flickr

Installed:
Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr

Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr


----------



## theruler297 (May 15, 2007)

Cheapest place you found the ic? How's the difference so far?


----------



## Arep (Dec 15, 2015)

Ran into a boulder 









Then gave it a wash to make it all better.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

theruler297 said:


> Cheapest place you found the ic? How's the difference so far?


I picked it up last summer, new, from my buddy at a VW dealer for ~$250 (employee price)

Looks like VW raised the price on them this year though. DAP is $362 + shipping & KefferVW is $316 + shipping.
On ebay, you can get it for ~$310 SHIPPED though:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/VOLKSWAGENA...m3ceef69f5e:m:msmTodVM0sDTxXQAKL1qP2Q&vxp=mtr
or
http://www.ebay.com/itm/VOLKSWAGENA...ash=item5417cdf231:g:xrcAAMXQksdRjEhn&vxp=mtr

OR just get one used from a MK6 Golf R owner (that upgraded theirs)...they usually go for $150-200, used.


Difference? I noticed it when I had one on my old Tig that was tuned. It's winter/cold now and this one is still untuned though, so no real difference to speak of at the moment.


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

Well the other night before the blizzard i installed a set of 4000 lumens low-beam bulbs and fog bulbs (in yellow). I am super happy with how well they perform. :thumbup:










Then i went to have fun with my friend in the snow :laugh:


----------



## shawng (Jul 28, 2007)

Care to share some details on the 4000 LM bulbs?


----------



## KelOne333 (May 15, 2002)

took a picture. dropped her off at the shop to get coilovers installed. went wheel shopping.


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

Picked up an extra set of 996 Twists. Now on the hunt for a viable suspension system for my 2013 Tiggy.


----------



## rabstg (Jun 4, 2002)

Very nice... How much those set you back?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

rabstg said:


> Very nice... How much those set you back?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


300 US. Local 996 guy had them sitting in his garage and wanted to get ridd of them. I also ran 993s and 996s on my S4, I have a thing for twists. Any recommendations for suspension? Coil or spring kit? This is just a daily, and looking to just do suspension, wheels, and maybe some slight aesthetics


----------



## rabstg (Jun 4, 2002)

I just put the H&R sport springs on the wife's... Well that and bought some Savannahs... Well and cross drilled/slotted rotors and ceramic pads. And.... 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sgrathbauer (Dec 31, 2015)

NYEuroTuner said:


> 300 US. Local 996 guy had them sitting in his garage and wanted to get ridd of them. I also ran 993s and 996s on my S4, I have a thing for twists. Any recommendations for suspension? Coil or spring kit? This is just a daily, and looking to just do suspension, wheels, and maybe some slight aesthetics


I've got my ISC coils for sale that I took off recently if you are interested!

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## KelOne333 (May 15, 2002)

I'm getting ST X coilovers in today. I'll let you know in a couple weeks after break in


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

got the h&r lift springs today going to install them this weekend along with my h&r rear sway bar and the oem splash guards :thumbup:

Yesterday i mounted my snow wheels (235/65/16 general altimax artics) - Snow Tires + 4motion = no problems on snow/slush. 

Im hoping my autotech subframe insert shows up today so i can throw that in as well.

little side by side comparison :laugh:


----------



## NeonHuevo (Nov 7, 2009)

Went to autocross this last Sunday and got a shot taken by a professional photographer... Three wheeling!!

Credit to @eo_76 (instagram):


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

Have these for sale: 
Mint condition.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...tires-19x9-Et-33-57-1&p=92628521#post92628521


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Picked up from the dealership and put in a euroswitch


Sent from my iPhone. There may be horrible grammar and misspelling involved


----------



## theruler297 (May 15, 2007)

JPeezy said:


> got the h&r lift springs today going to install them this weekend along with my h&r rear sway bar and the oem splash guards
> 
> Yesterday i mounted my snow wheels (235/65/16 general altimax artics) - Snow Tires + 4motion = no problems on snow/slush.
> 
> ...


How are the lift springs working? How much do they boost the height?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

I should've just left it alone, _BUT_ I let my OCD get the best of me & replaced the aftermarket clamps with OEM ones on the Golf R intercooler

IMG_6574 by Dan W, on Flickr

IMG_6575 by Dan W, on Flickr

IMG_6576 by Dan W, on Flickr

IMG_6577 by Dan W, on Flickr

IMG_6578 by Dan W, on Flickr


----------



## Luxus Panzer (May 26, 2014)

jasonmui said:


> Made tigger christmassey and picked up a tree.



How do I get my wifes 2014 Canadian tiguan (with fog lights) to run just "city lights" like in your pic??

I assume I need a euro switch and mut Vag-Com to new settings?? Any links to a DIY??


----------



## MK7_1211 (Oct 17, 2015)

Washed and waxed the dubs today

















2016 Golf R , E55 AMG 
Max 360, 9500ix, V1 up for sale


----------



## rabstg (Jun 4, 2002)

Love the license plate on the r... Is that quad tip exhaust? Looks very nice.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MK7_1211 (Oct 17, 2015)

rabstg said:


> Love the license plate on the r... Is that quad tip exhaust? Looks very nice.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thx and yes










2016 Golf R , E55 AMG 
Max 360, 9500ix, V1 up for sale


----------



## ScottyMacTig (Jan 9, 2015)

Luxus Panzer said:


> How do I get my wifes 2014 Canadian tiguan (with fog lights) to run just "city lights" like in your pic??
> 
> I assume I need a euro switch and mut Vag-Com to new settings?? Any links to a DIY??


You just need a Euro switch: https://deutscheautoparts.com/make-model-year/volkswagen/tiguan/2012-current/lighting/3c8941431qxsh-euro-switch-mk5-mk6.html

You only need to VAGCOM if you want to run your fogs as DRLs AFAIK.


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

I installed the h&r 28mm rear sway, stud conversion kit with 20mm spacers, h&r lift springs and oem splash guards. Very happy with all the changes. 

I have a tyrol front and rear subframe rigid deadset kit coming in. BSH billet end links and the HPA puck subframe insert. :thumbup:


----------



## Marcoc711 (May 9, 2015)

*Wet Tig*

She will be 1 year old soon 

<a href="http://s722.photobucket.com/user/charrom1/media/A1A9B5BD-7C41-41ED-BE02-D2C397C16F78_zps6dvmtwoi.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i722.photobucket.com/albums/ww230/charrom1/A1A9B5BD-7C41-41ED-BE02-D2C397C16F78_zps6dvmtwoi.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo A1A9B5BD-7C41-41ED-BE02-D2C397C16F78_zps6dvmtwoi.jpg"/></a>


----------



## Bobdhd (Jul 11, 2013)

JPeezy said:


> Well the other night before the blizzard i installed a set of 4000 lumens low-beam bulbs and fog bulbs (in yellow). I am super happy with how well they perform. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a great pic !


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

well.... i went to the dealer to get my oil changed last week. 

yesterday i put my HPA interlock subframe insert and notice my oil drain plug is leaking a bit of oil. 

i called the dealer they will not own up to it and refuses to fix the issue (of course). Any one has any recommendations? should i try a different plug with an extra washer?


----------



## Luxus Panzer (May 26, 2014)

JPeezy said:


> well.... i went to the dealer to get my oil changed last week.
> 
> yesterday i put my HPA interlock subframe insert and notice my oil drain plug is leaking a bit of oil.
> 
> i called the dealer they will not own up to it and refuses to fix the issue (of course). Any one has any recommendations? should i try a different plug with an extra washer?


Most likely needs a new crush washer. Prob .25 at the dealer.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

JPeezy said:


> well.... i went to the dealer to get my oil changed last week.
> 
> yesterday i put my HPA interlock subframe insert and notice my oil drain plug is leaking a bit of oil.
> 
> i called the dealer they will not own up to it and refuses to fix the issue (of course). Any one has any recommendations? should i try a different plug with an extra washer?


Depending on which plug it is, they're supposed to replace the bolt (which has the new crush washer on it--$3)....like this:









Or if it's the Torx style looking plug, they're supposed to replace the crush washer.

Take a look at the invoice to see what they charged you for and I'd be bitching at them to fix/replace it. That's unacceptable and clearly not just a coincidence that it's leaking after an oil change they did


----------



## Arep (Dec 15, 2015)

Fixed my dumb mistake. Ran into a boulder. So many screws for the underneate. My mark 4 was just 4 screws ha.


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

snobrdrdan said:


> Depending on which plug it is, they're supposed to replace the bolt (which has the new crush washer on it--$3)....like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Dan, i have been arguing with them for a week. The invoice clearly shows that they did not change thenwasher or plug. The service manager argues with me that the damage was there before yet inwas never informed that there was any "damage" when i brought the car in..... 

He also had the nerve to tell me that i may not want to push on the issue since apparently my h&r lift springs void my warranty.... 

Im sick of them. Im writing a letter to vwoa and im switching dealers. Im going to order a deutsche auto oil plug and call it a day.


----------



## sgrathbauer (Dec 31, 2015)

JPeezy said:


> Thanks Dan, i have been arguing with them for a week. The invoice clearly shows that they did not change thenwasher or plug. The service manager argues with me that the damage was there before yet inwas never informed that there was any "damage" when i brought the car in.....
> 
> He also had the nerve to tell me that i may not want to push on the issue since apparently my h&r lift springs void my warranty....
> 
> Im sick of them. Im writing a letter to vwoa and im switching dealers. Im going to order a deutsche auto oil plug and call it a day.


This sucks to hear man I hope you get a good outcome. This is unfortunately part of the reason I avoid going to the dealer for anything... They rarely care about the customers and when we DO have issues its like a battle to get anything resolved

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

Well yesterday i got around to installing my power folding mirrors and modules. I was able to get the modules from AndySwede who happens to be an AWESOME GUY to deal with :thumbup: . He was selling the driver's side module which also added folding from the keyfob. I sent him a PM and he was kind enough to source the passenger side module and order it for me and once he had both modules on his possession he mailed them to me. 

It is pretty awesome to be able to fold the mirrors from the keyfob :laugh:


----------



## rld082982 (Jul 8, 2014)

JPeezy said:


> Well yesterday i got around to installing my power folding mirrors and modules. I was able to get the modules from AndySwede who happens to be an AWESOME GUY to deal with :thumbup: . He was selling the driver's side module which also added folding from the keyfob. I sent him a PM and he was kind enough to source the passenger side module and order it for me and once he had both modules on his possession he mailed them to me.
> 
> It is pretty awesome to be able to fold the mirrors from the keyfob :laugh:


Lol that is pretty awesome


----------



## ElSupremo (Mar 22, 2012)

On my 2012 SEL, I enabled the "raise/lower windows" function with a long press of the keyfob. I have folding mirror hardware installed (the standard NA OEM modules, not the one that allows keyfob folding). IF I were to retrofit the modules that allow folding (as it looks like you did), would I have to choose only one of the long fob keypress options (folding mirror or open/close mirrors), or would BOTH functions occur with a long keypress?

I guess I'm really asking if you could test this on yours (assuming you have the open/close window function enabled via VCDS).

Thanks for any insight.


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

I have window up/down through my key fob as well. This is how it works. 

if windows are closed (up) hold lock button - mirrors will fold. 
if windows are closed (up) hold unlock button - windows will lower 
if windows are opened (down) hold lock button - windows will close and mirrors will fold. 

the mirrors will unfold once you put your key on your ignition and start your vehicle :thumbup:


----------



## rld082982 (Jul 8, 2014)

ElSupremo said:


> On my 2012 SEL, I enabled the "raise/lower windows" function with a long press of the keyfob.



How do you enable this?


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

^^


----------



## Crcromwe (Oct 20, 2015)

<a href="http://tinypic.com?ref=2gt0rcp" target="_blank"><img src="http://i66.tinypic.com/2gt0rcp.jpg" border="0" alt="Image and video hosting by TinyPic"></a>

Gave the Tig a quick winter wash!

IG: @RallyTig


----------



## UncleUgbee (Jan 23, 2016)

Nothing! It's at the shop getting the wheel bearing replaced (luckily under dealer warranty). In the mean time, driving a 2016 Audi Q5.... not a fan, but much better loaner car than I could have ended up with!!! Cant wait to get the Tiguan back!


----------



## sgrathbauer (Dec 31, 2015)

UncleUgbee said:


> Nothing! It's at the shop getting the wheel bearing replaced (luckily under dealer warranty). In the mean time, driving a 2016 Audi Q5.... not a fan, but much better loaner car than I could have ended up with!!! Cant wait to get the Tiguan back!


Just curious what don't you like about the Q5?

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

washed it and added the OEM chrome hatch trim


----------



## UncleUgbee (Jan 23, 2016)

sgrathbauer said:


> Just curious what don't you like about the Q5?


There just isn't as much room in the foot well for the drivers side. Your feet are pretty much horizontal from you. For the normal person, this likely isn't an issue, but I'm 6'7" (2.01 m) and like to re-position my feet while driving. It handles great and the 2.0T in it packs a punch, premium sound system is pretty good too. Mainly just don't feel like I have as much room as I do in my Tiguan.


----------



## rawtor51 (Jun 5, 2006)

Fitted a stubby and some new Thule Wingbars


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

forgot to post a picture of my stud conversion :thumbup:

makes swapping wheels a heck of a lot easier


----------



## KelOne333 (May 15, 2002)

Past couple of weeks i dipped the grill surround, dropped 2.5" on ST X Coilovers, and took some pretty pics.


----------



## Vdub4mo (Jan 13, 2016)

*Nice!*

First time seeing the front bumper dipped that way. Looks good!


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Vdub4mo said:


> First time seeing the front bumper dipped that way. Looks good!


dont get around much eh?


----------



## Vdub4mo (Jan 13, 2016)

*??*

Guess not, just have seen the grill. Not many Tiguans around Texas.


----------



## rawtor51 (Jun 5, 2006)

I added some bling today to match all the rest of the nice buttons and knobs etc.


----------



## UncleUgbee (Jan 23, 2016)

Got my very stock Tiguan back from the dealer last night after having some minor work done, love that they washed it for me 

Next on the agenda, window tints & a legitimate roof rack!


----------



## SAITCHO (Jun 29, 2009)

I never let the dealer wash my car, I dont trust them one bit.


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

x2


----------



## UncleUgbee (Jan 23, 2016)

Fair enough, if it weren't for the fact that I know they use the hand wash place across the street (where I take my car to get washes on my own accord) I would normally agree.


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

Got around to installing the Tyrol sport deadest kit for the front subframe. All I can say is wow... What a difference


----------



## dish_821 (Feb 16, 2013)

UncleUgbee said:


> Got my very stock Tiguan back from the dealer last night after having some minor work done, love that they washed it for me
> 
> Next on the agenda, window tints & a legitimate roof rack!


Nice tiggy


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Drove the Tiguan in light snow.

A little scary understeering in curves while going downhill (no power applied)... definitely needs snow tires.


----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

Tried using my washer fluid sprayers and nothing came out but oddly the front and rear wipers both engaged instead of just the front so I thought hmm maybe I'm out of fluid so I bought some and put it in to realize it was nearly full soo wtf. Anyone else have this happen on their tig?

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## BrownBag (May 18, 2006)

Has anyone changed their tires on their savannah wheels? I want to change the tire size. I don't want to do a 255/40/19


----------



## UncleUgbee (Jan 23, 2016)

dish_821 said:


> Nice tiggy


Danke


----------



## Tommy D (Oct 10, 2000)

Java^Tiggy said:


> Tried using my washer fluid sprayers and nothing came out but oddly the front and rear wipers both engaged instead of just the front so I thought hmm maybe I'm out of fluid so I bought some and put it in to realize it was nearly full soo wtf. Anyone else have this happen on their tig?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


This happened to me before, the problem went away the next time I used the car, and luckily has not come back since.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

JPeezy said:


> Got around to installing the Tyrol sport deadest kit for the front subframe. All I can say is wow... What a difference


On my to do list :thumbup:



BrownBag said:


> Has anyone changed their tires on their savannah wheels? I want to change the tire size. I don't want to do a 255/40/19


JPeezy has

See here, post #8:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5805690-255-40-19-or-245-45-19


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

snobrdrdan said:


> On my to do list :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did the front, also have the rear kit as well but havent done it yet. I installed the HPA interlock subframe insert and although i get a little more NVH now the shifting has improved 100 times over.


----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

Java^Tiggy said:


> Tried using my washer fluid sprayers and nothing came out but oddly the front and rear wipers both engaged instead of just the front so I thought hmm maybe I'm out of fluid so I bought some and put it in to realize it was nearly full soo wtf. Anyone else have this happen on their tig?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


So it started working this morning. Only change was that it was much warmer today...apparently the -20°F stuff I have is actually a much higher freezing point...oh well

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## JoshPelican (Nov 3, 2015)

Took me several days, but I finally installed the interior lights from deAutoKey. Four domes, two sun visor, trunk, and the glovebox. One day was -11 (-25 with the windchill) Celsius. Finally "warmed" up enough for me to finish it. Gotta get lights for the license plate, footwells, side mirrors, and doorwells next time.

Also got my amber foglight decals from Headlight Armor today. I'll wait until it's a little warmer to tackle that.


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

retrofitted an auto dim rear view mirror, led overhead console and hard wired my valentine one radar.


----------



## rawtor51 (Jun 5, 2006)

Got my buddy with VCDS to set my coming home light to fully automatic when opening the drivers door, chirp on locking and fog light on when turning.
small changes but worthwhile.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Installed hitch receiver



with the Weathertech Bumpstep

and got a J-pin also


----------



## VeeDubDude66 (Nov 27, 2012)

18x8 Audi RS (repros) w/BFG g-force comp 2 (235/50)
Trailer wiring module w/Bully LED step
K&N Typhoon CAI (I had laying around the garage since i traded in the GTI)

will have to link some pics in one of these days...


----------



## UncleUgbee (Jan 23, 2016)

Was bored so I went and took some pics with the phone at this awesome neature getaway not too far from my home.


----------



## rawtor51 (Jun 5, 2006)

I also cleaned her up and took some pictures


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

installed an auto dim rear view and led overhead map light 











oh and went to play on ice :laugh:


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

rawtor51 said:


> I also cleaned her up and took some pictures



This is cool. Looks like a toy.


----------



## rawtor51 (Jun 5, 2006)

DasCC said:


> This is cool. Looks like a toy.



Thanks buddy, yes it tiltshifted.
I've done better ones in the past. They usually come out better from a bit further away


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

rawtor51 said:


> Thanks buddy, yes it tiltshifted.
> I've done better ones in the past. They usually come out better from a bit further away


Nice. I was wondering if this was a tilt/shift lens or done in post. I always wanted to try one out but the Nikon version is somewhat spendy.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Snow tires installed



On steelies



Sent from my iPhone. There may be horrible grammar and misspelling involved


----------



## kbad (May 26, 2007)

rawtor51 said:


> .. took some pictures ..





DasCC said:


> This is cool. Looks like a toy.


hey man .. exactly what i thought to myself when i saw it, eh! .. that's a really cool shot - you got more to share? .. enjoy the ride and photography.


----------



## rawtor51 (Jun 5, 2006)

kbad said:


> hey man .. exactly what i thought to myself when i saw it, eh! .. that's a really cool shot - you got more to share? .. enjoy the ride and photography.


Sorry its not a VW though


----------



## CtTigWolf (Jan 27, 2010)

Java^Tiggy said:


> Tried using my washer fluid sprayers and nothing came out but oddly the front and rear wipers both engaged instead of just the front so I thought hmm maybe I'm out of fluid so I bought some and put it in to realize it was nearly full soo wtf. Anyone else have this happen on their tig?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


Ok so it's not just me :laugh: ... I took our '15 Tiguan in for its 1 year service about a month ago. I asked for the technician to check the cabin air filter as we get a *strong* wiper fluid odor whenever we spray wiper fluid - this was not present in our '10 Tiguan or our '12 Tiguan - but the tech didn't find anything. I didn't spray fluid when I left the dealer as the car had just been washed, but a few weeks later when I wanted to clean the windshield, no fluid came out and both the front and rear wipers engaged. Strange I thought.

I too thought I was out of fluid, so I topped it off - but no joy. I still have the front/rear wipers turning on when I try to run fluid, and no fluid comes out.

We've had a light winter here in CT this year, so I haven't really had to use the wiper fluid, but tonight while coming home from the store - I got a CEL.

Hooked up my trusty VagCom cable and turns out I have a couple of codes:

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CCT) Labels: 06J-906-026-CCT.clb
Part No SW: 06J 906 027 HE HW: 06J 907 309 A
Component: MED17.5.2 TFSI 2 07 7872 
Revision: P3H07--- Serial number: 
Coding: 0423010A190F0160
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 75CF327A1C95C5965D-8020

2 Faults Found:
008213 - Intake Manifold Flap Position Sensor (Bank 1) 
P2015 - 000 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent - MIL ON
008213 - Intake Manifold Flap Position Sensor (Bank 1) 
P2015 - 000 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent - MIL ON
Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 937 086 R HW: 5K0 937 086 R
Component: BCM PQ35 M 122 0174 
Revision: BJ122001 
Coding: EF1A0A3B84232EC4018800C1140081EC4F610000565D8DF064806000A040
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 43AB9CA2C2C12B2623-8016

Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 5N1 955 119 B HW: 5N1 955 119 B
Component: WWS316 220514 24 0664 
Coding: 009795

2 Faults Found:
00897 - Windshield Washer Pump (V5) 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit
00897 - Windshield Washer Pump (V5) 
011 - Open Circuit

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

We had the P2015 code on our '12 Tiguan (or maybe the '10). Kinda' sucks that we have it again on a car with only 13,000 miles on it. 

Looks like it's time for a trip to the dealer The wife's gonna' have to take it this time as I'm heading to Vegas saturday for 10 days -- a combination work and recreation trip. Work Sat - Thurs. Flying the wife out on Thursday morning so that we can hit the strip AND the NASCAR race weekend.


----------



## lemar21 (Jul 21, 2006)

Not exactly today, but the wifey and I tag teamed the Tiguan (and GTI) and did a wash and wax. Man do these cars look great when they are clean.


----------



## rawtor51 (Jun 5, 2006)

Fitted this



And these


----------



## Arep (Dec 15, 2015)

Jpeezy
Where you get that light bar?


----------



## Arep (Dec 15, 2015)

Go fast Bits DV+ and a Wash.


----------



## BrownBag (May 18, 2006)

Final got my wife's tiguan fixed. She got hit a red light back in November. Got a new rear bumper, valance, impact bar and hatch got repainted. I asked not to have the badges put back on. I took off the factory trailer hitch. She didn't like it and we have no use for it (its for sale if anyone wants it).


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Stoft said:


> Light bar as mine?


Made it yourself or someone sells it?

Do want! :wave:


----------



## VWTiger210 (Jul 13, 2014)

Took mine to the dealer for the scheduled inspection that was indicated on the MFI and they found a leaky strut.....covered under warranty won't get back till tomorrow.


----------



## halpo (Jan 14, 2009)

went shopping.....


----------



## rabstg (Jun 4, 2002)

I'd be so scared of scratching them...

Sent from my SM-S975L using Tapatalk


----------



## UncleUgbee (Jan 23, 2016)

halpo said:


> went shopping.....


I'd like to see a pic of these on the Tig. Please follow up


----------



## halpo (Jan 14, 2009)

UncleUgbee said:


> I'd like to see a pic of these on the Tig. Please follow up


Test fit saturday morning uk time, still have to fit the air suspension so will do a photoshop lowered etc


----------



## Crcromwe (Oct 20, 2015)

<a href="http://tinypic.com?ref=2eces2e" target="_blank"><img src="http://i64.tinypic.com/2eces2e.jpg" border="0" alt="Image and video hosting by TinyPic"></a>

Finally got around to getting my windows tinted as well as my headlights!

Instagram: @RallyTig


----------



## energie23 (Mar 13, 2003)

^ looks good! Hope to see you around town.:thumbup:


----------



## UncleUgbee (Jan 23, 2016)

Put these new foot sills on today. (cleaned the floor mats & vacuumed shortly thereafter)


----------



## nilemann (Dec 23, 2014)

UncleUgbee said:


> Put these new foot sills on today. (cleaned the floor mats & vacuumed shortly thereafter)


Where were these purchased? Or are these the OEM ones?

Thanks, in advance!


----------



## tardman91 (Sep 6, 2011)

Traded it in for a 2016 CR-V. It was a 2011 with 63K miles on it and I was worried about the timing chain tensioner, it needed tires and brakes, and whatever was making the horrible noise when the passenger front went over speed bumps needed fixed. Didn't want to put more money into it since we needed more space now with a baby. The CR-V might not look all that bigger than the Tiguan from the outside, but it feels a whole lot bigger on the inside, and the cargo area is much much bigger.


----------



## UncleUgbee (Jan 23, 2016)

nilemann said:


> Where were these purchased? Or are these the OEM ones?
> 
> Thanks, in advance!


Not OEM (to my knowledge). But the quality is really good and they look great. HERE you go.


----------



## BrownBag (May 18, 2006)

Swapped out sel fender flares off my wife's tiguan today for some se fender flares. She has never liked the sel fender flare. Had to swap over the front and rear valance. The front and rear valance were cut out differently for the sel flares.


----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

BrownBag said:


> Swapped out sel fender flares off my wife's tiguan today for some se fender flares. She has never liked the sel fender flare. Had to swap over the front and rear valance. The front and rear valance were cut out differently for the sel flares.


Do you have anyone to sell them to because I am seriously interested

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## nilemann (Dec 23, 2014)

UncleUgbee said:


> Not OEM (to my knowledge). But the quality is really good and they look great. HERE you go.


Thanks!


----------



## BrownBag (May 18, 2006)

Java^Tiggy said:


> Do you have anyone to sell them to because I am seriously interested
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


I traded a buddy of mine, sorry.


----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

BrownBag said:


> I traded a buddy of mine, sorry.


It was worth a shot haha. Thanks

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## young tiguan (Oct 29, 2012)

Towed my teams race car to go testing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lemar21 (Jul 21, 2006)

Did the 50k service with the misses.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jasonmui (Aug 15, 2015)

young tiguan said:


> Towed my teams race car to go testing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Formula SAE?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

BrownBag said:


> Swapped out sel fender flares off my wife's tiguan today for some se fender flares. She has never liked the sel fender flare. Had to swap over the front and rear valance. The front and rear valance were cut out differently for the sel flares.


I wanna do the same thing (I don't like the flares either), but swapping the valances complicates things a lot


----------



## RCDheliracer (Jan 7, 2012)

UncleUgbee said:


> Put these new foot sills on today. (cleaned the floor mats & vacuumed shortly thereafter)


Did you pop any plastic out to do this or did you just stick it on over the existing piece?


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

BrownBag said:


> Swapped out sel fender flares off my wife's tiguan today for some se fender flares. She has never liked the sel fender flare. Had to swap over the front and rear valance. The front and rear valance were cut out differently for the sel flares.


Besides the headlights, the flares are the best part of the SEL's


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

98DUB said:


> Besides the headlights, the flares are the best part of the SEL's


:laugh: That's what I was thinking


----------



## young tiguan (Oct 29, 2012)

jasonmui said:


> Formula SAE?


Yup, Im at Washington University in St Louis. My job on the team is being in charge of all composite/carbon fiber parts and every aerodynamic part which goes on our car. If you are interested to see my new design for our 2016, I can pm you a screenshot!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vdub4mo (Jan 13, 2016)

*Weekend*

New spark plugs, red top coil packs, and Solowerks S-1's


----------



## BrownBag (May 18, 2006)

98DUB said:


> Besides the headlights, the flares are the best part of the SEL's


I thought the best part was the headlights and wheels.


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

the flares make me wish i bought the sel :laugh:


----------



## BrownBag (May 18, 2006)

JPeezy said:


> the flares make me wish i bought the sel :laugh:


I guess everyone is different. The 1st tiguan we bought was a 2013 SE. She didn't like the flares on the SEL. So I ended up getting OEM xenons and savanna wheels for her.


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

your buddy got lucky, i wish i could find someone locally to swap them. I tried to find part numbers and they are well over $700 :banghead:


----------



## jasonmui (Aug 15, 2015)

young tiguan said:


> Yup, Im at Washington University in St Louis. My job on the team is being in charge of all composite/carbon fiber parts and every aerodynamic part which goes on our car. If you are interested to see my new design for our 2016, I can pm you a screenshot!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice, Im on the formula SAE team at fresno state university. Please do send me pics of your design, it looks way better/more complete than our car lol. Im definitely jealous of the SAE car and the tiguan lol.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

I remember doing FSAE back in the day, back when Carroll Smith was still alive.

funny that people on the interwebz think they know more than Carroll Smith


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Tuned it with Unitronic Stage 1+, in the garage. Took 10 minutes, literally, start to finish
IMG_6629 by Dan W, on Flickr

IMG_6626 by Dan W, on Flickr

And then threw in some R8 coil packs for peace of mind:
IMG_6637 by Dan W, on Flickr

IMG_6640 by Dan W, on Flickr


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

snobrdrdan said:


> Tuned it with Unitronic Stage 1+, in the garage. Took 10 minutes, literally, start to finish
> ic:
> ic:


Self install? No dealer needed?

*edit*

just read their site about Uniconnect. That's pretty sweet. Didn't know there were DIY solutions available for full tunes. Nice to be able to revert back to stock when needed without going to an authorized dealer.


----------



## rabstg (Jun 4, 2002)

DasCC said:


> Self install? No dealer needed?
> 
> *edit*
> 
> just read their site about Uniconnect. That's pretty sweet. Didn't know there were DIY solutions available for full tunes. Nice to be able to revert back to stock when needed without going to an authorized dealer.


I asked about that and the manufacturer them self told me it had to be done by an authorized dealer and I couldn't use my Vag-Com cable which the uniconnect is.. that is the reason I am looking at Malone...


Hi Troy,

Thank you for the message. Unitronic Performance Software can only installed through an Authorized Unitronic Dealer or using a UniConnect Cable. If you have any other questions, please let me know.

Thank you,

Patryk Biniecki
Technical Support Specialist
4633 Louis-B.-Mayer, Laval, QC H7P 6G5
T 866.341.2447 x.127
W


Sent from my SM-S975L using Tapatalk


----------



## UncleUgbee (Jan 23, 2016)

RCDheliracer said:


> Did you pop any plastic out to do this or did you just stick it on over the existing piece?


No removing of plastic. They come with 3M adhesive on the back.. see here.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

rabstg said:


> I asked about that and the manufacturer them self told me it had to be done by an authorized dealer and I couldn't use my Vag-Com cable which the uniconnect is.. that is the reason I am looking at Malone
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S975L using Tapatalk


To do the initial programming with Malone, the ECU needs to be sent to them for them to open up the ECU and bypass the security 


Sent from my iPhone. There may be horrible grammar and misspelling involved


----------



## Bucktown80 (Mar 8, 2016)

Updated my RNS-315 map to version 8! Took a little over an hour. Did it during my commute home from work.


----------



## UncleUgbee (Jan 23, 2016)

Bucktown80 said:


> Updated my RNS-315 map to version 8! Took a little over an hour. Did it during my commute home from work.


What version did you have previously? Did you buy it from their website/dealership direct? (seems like that is the only option) 

How much of a difference do you notice?


----------



## greggmischenko (Mar 21, 2011)

Listed mine for sale. It's on AutoTrader, CraigsList, and here in the F/S section.

See link in my signature


----------



## RCDheliracer (Jan 7, 2012)

UncleUgbee said:


> No removing of plastic. They come with 3M adhesive on the back.. see here.


Awesome! Thanks for the info


----------



## Bucktown80 (Mar 8, 2016)

UncleUgbee said:


> What version did you have previously? Did you buy it from their website/dealership direct? (seems like that is the only option)
> 
> How much of a difference do you notice?



I previously had version 3 and updated to version 8. Bought it on Amazon for $124 plus shipping.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00YQE3D1O/ref=cm_sw_r_tw_dp_JqF4wb1P6JECW

Haven't noticed much of a difference. Waze/Google Maps/Apple Maps still seem to be better at routing, mostly because they offer different route options, which is nice when you live in a metropolitan city like San Francisco (where I live).

One thing I am assuming is "probably" better is the point of interest search function. I searched for "Home Depot" the other day and it came up with zero search results within 50 miles. Then I searched on Apple Maps and found a Home Depot within 2 miles of me lol


----------



## Bucktown80 (Mar 8, 2016)

Downloaded all of my music onto a 32GB SD card. Going to keep that plugged in all the time instead of using my old 8GB iPhone 3 plugged in via MDI.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

DasCC said:


> Self install? No dealer needed?
> 
> *edit*
> 
> just read their site about Uniconnect. That's pretty sweet. Didn't know there were DIY solutions available for full tunes. Nice to be able to revert back to stock when needed without going to an authorized dealer.


Yeah, it's pretty neat.
APR was my first choice (again), but they didn't have the tune & I didn't want to send the ECU in. My local APR dealer is about 30-40 minutes away and then I would usually wait 1-2 hours while they found time to flash it.

Instead, with this, the cable showed up. Downloaded a program & plugged it in and was tuned in 10 minutes. Saves A LOT of time.
And flashing to stock is easy now too, if needed, with no "labor" charges or trips back to the tuner.
Paid $150 for the cable & received the tune on sale for $550 = $700

All that for the price of what APR stage 1 would've cost me from the tuner....$599 + tax + labor = ~$694
First flash back to stock, if ever needed, would've made the APR cost more due to the APR dealer "labor" & time/gas




rabstg said:


> I asked about that and the manufacturer them self told me it had to be done by an authorized dealer and I couldn't use my Vag-Com cable which the uniconnect is.. that is the reason I am looking at Malone...
> 
> 
> Hi Troy,
> ...


:what:
While it looks like a VagCom cable....it's NOT.
Two totally different things

You can buy the tune & UniConnect+ cable from a online vendor (like KMDtuning or moddedeuros.com), with free shipping & no tax. They submit whatever tune you want & your info & vehicle info to Unitronic.
The cable shows up, you download the progam, make an account, and hook it up to your car. Then it allows you to flash it


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Bucktown80 said:


> Downloaded all of my music onto a 32GB SD card. Going to keep that plugged in all the time instead of using my old 8GB iPhone 3 plugged in via MDI.


Was that iTunes (purchased) music?
Didn't know if you could easily put that onto a SD card or not, and it be recognized (never tried)


----------



## rabstg (Jun 4, 2002)

*Apparently was having a little too much fun...*

I was going pick up the 08 VW Passat 3.6L 4motion and apparently excited to get there. This just came in the mail.


Troy

https://photos.google.com/album/AF1.../AF1QipMBFFIxGV8oI5TFGx5rfhs5NAIWiHV68RtL5qxy


----------



## UncleUgbee (Jan 23, 2016)

snobrdrdan said:


> Was that iTunes (purchased) music?
> Didn't know if you could easily put that onto a SD card or not, and it be recognized (never tried)


Insert the SD card so you can access it on your computer, open it up via windows explorer (or the equivalent apple terminology), and then drag the music you want to copy to it direct from iTunes to the window for the SD card. It'll copy the music over. If you want folders, just create them and drag the music over accordingly. It'll copy the music to the SD Card, should work in your car. That's what I did with a 16gb SD card, although very little of it was actually purchased through iTunes store.


----------



## J-J-Jetta (Oct 29, 2003)

UncleUgbee said:


> Insert the SD card so you can access it on your computer, open it up via windows explorer (or the equivalent apple terminology), and then drag the music you want to copy to it direct from iTunes to the window for the SD card. It'll copy the music over. If you want folders, just create them and drag the music over accordingly. It'll copy the music to the SD Card, should work in your car. That's what I did with a 16gb SD card, although very little of it was actually purchased through iTunes store.


It'll read MP3 and WMA files so be sure they are in that format, m4a and aac files won't work.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

snobrdrdan said:


> Yeah, it's pretty neat.
> APR was my first choice (again), but they didn't have the tune & I didn't want to send the ECU in. My local APR dealer is about 30-40 minutes away and then I would usually wait 1-2 hours while they found time to flash it.
> 
> *Instead, with this, the cable showed up. Downloaded a program & plugged it in and was tuned in 10 minutes. Saves A LOT of time.
> ...



Not bad. The nearest tuner for me is an hour away (one-way) and they charge $160 for labor on tunes.

Twice my ECU got wiped during service for an update so I had pay to get it reflashed on top of making the trip. :banghead:

I'm guessing the cable will work for any additional VW you want to flash? Obviously you have to pay for the additional tune but wont have to buy additional cables?


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

DasCC said:


> Not bad. The nearest tuner for me is an hour away (one-way) and they charge $160 for labor on tunes.


wtf, are they washing your tiguan as well?


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

DT EXP said:


> wtf, are they washing your tiguan as well?


nope. that's their hourly labor rate. More than my local VW dealer ($135)


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

UncleUgbee said:


> Insert the SD card so you can access it on your computer, open it up via windows explorer (or the equivalent apple terminology), and then drag the music you want to copy to it direct from iTunes to the window for the SD card. It'll copy the music over. If you want folders, just create them and drag the music over accordingly. It'll copy the music to the SD Card, should work in your car. That's what I did with a 16gb SD card, although very little of it was actually purchased through iTunes store.


Thanks


J-J-Jetta said:


> It'll read MP3 and WMA filels so be sure they are in that format, *m4a and aac files won't work*.


And therein lies the problem


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

DasCC said:


> Not bad. The nearest tuner for me is an hour away (one-way) and they charge $160 for labor on tunes.
> 
> Twice my ECU got wiped during service for an update so I had pay to get it reflashed on top of making the trip. :banghead:
> 
> I'm guessing the cable will work for any additional VW you want to flash? Obviously you have to pay for the additional tune but wont have to buy additional cables?


Yeah in an instance like that...the cable totally makes more sense

The cable is tied to only ONE VIN. You can buy whatever tunes you want & DSG tunes (not applicable to me obviously), but only good for one car.
I don't know if you can transfer the cable or sell it either. That's the only downside

Somebody (on golfmk6) mentioned that maybe they might change that, but it's just a rumor. I guess I'd ask Unitronic first, like if you owned 2 cars and wanted to flash both. (you have an account with Unitronic that has/shows all your info/tunes...you would think they could edit it)
But they obviously wouldn't want you flashing other people's cars, lol

I guess it wouldn't be any different if you purchased an APR tune, since it's only good for one car as well.


----------



## dmg924 (Oct 16, 2005)

Upgraded to Sparco Assetto Gara wheels. They're only 16s but I keep em clean though. 










Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## MBorVW (Jan 18, 2012)

Can 2012 Tiggy be tuned through the obd2 port?


----------



## sbcncsu (Nov 14, 2003)

MBorVW said:


> Can 2012 Tiggy be tuned through the obd2 port?


Yes, via Unitronic's UNICONNECT system: Tiguan uniconnect plus


----------



## sbcncsu (Nov 14, 2003)

I replaced the broken 12V socket in my center console with a 2 port USB charger: http://amzn.com/B00PFLF06I










I also installed a 6mm LED in the console to shed a little light on the subject.

https://www.oznium.com/led-bolt










Now I have dedicated USB Charging ports and a lighted center console bin!


----------



## MBorVW (Jan 18, 2012)

sbcncsu said:


> Yes, via Unitronic's UNICONNECT system: Tiguan uniconnect plus


I have Eurodyne for my Mk7 GTI. Wonder if they have one as well.


----------



## slicccknut (Dec 23, 2008)

sbcncsu said:


> I replaced the broken 12V socket in my center console with a 2 port USB charger: http://amzn.com/B00PFLF06I
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Any DAY on this? I would like to this to my Tiguan as well.


----------



## sbcncsu (Nov 14, 2003)

slicccknut said:


> Any *DIY* on this? I would like to this to my Tiguan as well.


I will write up a quick DIY. If you can remove the console, you are golden. If you've never removed the console assembly, it is a bit fiddly.

I'll post back here tonight. I also want to take a couple of pictures for the write-up.

UPDATED DIY

The trickiest part is removing the center console. 


You start by pulling the shifter boot UP and away from the shifter bezel.
Next step is to remove the automatic trans shift knob and boot as an assembly by pulling up hard and fast on the shift knob. Don't hit yourself in the head or face because when it comes off, if has a lot of force (don't ask).
You will next remove the shifter bezel with the PRNDS lights by pulling up at the rear. Careful, there is an electrical connection to those lights that you have to remove.
Under the bezel are some T20 torx screws. You'll need to remove them, should be 5 total (don't miss the one in the center at the rear of the opening).
The parking brake switch will need to be removed next using a trim tool at the rear of the switch. Pull up and then unplug the switch.
On each side of the console extensions that go under the dash, there is one T20 screw. Remove each screw and then pull down and to the front on the extension pieces to remove them.
At the rear of the console there are two T20 Torx screws that hold the rear panel housing the 12V plug and air vents. They are in the lower section cubby hole. Remove those and then pull out and up on the rear piece to remove. There is an electrical connector on the 12V plug.
You will see two (or more) electrical connectors. Mine has a black connector on the left and a white connector on the right. Disconnect those and lay aside.
Pull the front seats all the way forward. You will see 2 oval shaped plastic covers on each side using a trim tool, remove them from the bottom or the sides. Under each is a T30 Torx bolt that holds the console down. Remove all 4 bolts.
The console is now loose and can be removed by lifting up at the rear, off of the mounts. Guide it over the shifter and out of the car. 
Now the console has to be disassembled. There are a few sub-components that will have to be disassembled. The one you are interested in removing is the center console bin.
You will first have to remove the 12V socket from the console bin. This is fiddly. You have to first disconnect the electrical (same type connector as on the rear 12V socket). There is a plastic sleeve that holds it secure. You'll have to press in on two spots on the metal housing to release the plastic clamping ring. Option B is to break the plastic ring and understand that the 12V socket will be unusable after that.
Next, remove the audio aux input socket. It presses through, from the back side and then the wiring disconnects. Now you can remove the one T20 under the felt mat in the bottom of the bin and then the 4 T20 screws that hold it down from below. You can now remove the bin by placing the armrest in the fully up position and guide the bin out of the console. 
You will notice that the plastic frame of the console has a cross bar at the top that will prevent you from dropping the bin back in place with the new USB power socket installed. I cut the cross bar away and filed the edges smooth on my console so that I could fully assemble the bin with it out of the console and just drop it into place.
Now, assemble your bin and wire the devices to the wires feeding the 12V plug. If you want the light to only be on when the lights are on, you'll need to tap into a lighting wire like the one feeding the parking brake switch (Closest to the console bin).


----------



## ScottyMacTig (Jan 9, 2015)

*Saved some dough got some new toys for the garage*

Replaced all pads and rotors. Went with Centric High Carbon rotors and Posi-Quiet ceramics. They seem to be a nice fit for my occasionally spirited driven DD. Plus they were all on sale. 

To have just the rears done I was originally quoted $445 form the dealer and $380 from my independent garage. 

I picked up the aforementioned pads and rotors along with:

Carista Dongle and app
LH/RH Caliper retraction tool
2A/6A 12v battery charger
2 14mm triple square bits
7mm square bit
all the assorted liquids to handle another 2 brake jobs

for $370. 

It took me way longer than I expected but it was fun (eventually) and I learned a lot.

Big thanks to you Vortex members who have answered questions and posted in the DIY brake threads. I literally could not have done it without your help. :wave::beer:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Snow tires came off last week:
IMG_6651 by Dan W, on Flickr

Added some "bling" underneath on Sunday:
IMG_6660 by Dan W, on Flickr


Collars:
IMG_6673 by Dan W, on Flickr

IMG_6674 by Dan W, on Flickr

IMG_6675 by Dan W, on Flickr


Added the 034 mount insert as well, but I'm pulling it out today. Minor vibrations, but I didn't see any benefits of it on a auto trans (makes a bigger difference on a manual when shifting)


----------



## slicccknut (Dec 23, 2008)

sbcncsu said:


> I will write up a quick DIY. If you can remove the console, you are golden. If you've never removed the console assembly, it is a bit fiddly.
> 
> I'll post back here tonight. I also want to take a couple of pictures for the write-up.
> 
> ...


Thank you for this!! Will try and order parts from amazon.com.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

New lug covers came




Sent from my iPhone. There may be horrible grammar and misspelling involved


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

My old Passat, I used chrome wheel bolts, which I think looks better


Sent from my iPhone. There may be horrible grammar and misspelling involved


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Bought the 18" (Tiguan) Davenports that VW has on clearance for the wife's Passat.

Nice wheels for the money (VW has a 15% off mail in rebate on them too), but they're really heavy 


Untitled by snobrdrdan, on Flickr

Untitled by snobrdrdan, on Flickr

Untitled by snobrdrdan, on Flickr


----------



## The Dubbernaut (Feb 1, 2010)

I know there is an auto-open hatch strut for the golf, but has anyone found one available for the Tiguans yet? Or is there a DIY thread anywhere...


----------



## sbcncsu (Nov 14, 2003)

The Dubbernaut said:


> I know there is an auto-open hatch strut for the golf, but has anyone found one available for the Tiguans yet? Or is there a DIY thread anywhere...



No success yet on a Hatch Pop Kit for the Tiguan. Here is a thread dedicated to it: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7370097-Hatch-Pop-Kit


----------



## Heezy (Apr 17, 2012)

Put the summer wheels on with new tires and also installed some adjustable end links.








































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

^^^What are the specs on the wheels/tires?


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

whats that parked in the garage?


----------



## The_Big_Deek (Mar 19, 2016)

BrownBag said:


> Final got my wife's tiguan fixed. She got hit a red light back in November. Got a new rear bumper, valance, impact bar and hatch got repainted. I asked not to have the badges put back on. I took off the factory trailer hitch. She didn't like it and we have no use for it (its for sale if anyone wants it).



You got rear ended and you had a trailer hitch? if you had put a rhino hitch step on the back you wouldve prevented your bumper from being damaged. now you took the hitch off???? its there to protect yout bumper in a rear end collision


----------



## Heezy (Apr 17, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> ^^^What are the specs on the wheels/tires?


19x8.5 et 40
245/40/19 tires

Running a 10mm spacer front and rear


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heezy (Apr 17, 2012)

DT EXP said:


> whats that parked in the garage?


That would be my 74 Superbeetle.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefGolf (Jul 11, 2004)

Installed Clear Bra on my new Tig










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefGolf (Jul 11, 2004)

Ok I am catching up. Just bought 2 weeks ago. Yesterday I put on a Curt Trailer Hitch receiver










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

Heezy said:


> That would be my 74 Superbeetle.


nice :thumbup:


----------



## rabstg (Jun 4, 2002)

ChiefGolf said:


> Installed Clear Bra on my new Tig
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Put on yourself or at a shop?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

I've never been an LED guy, but I added the OEM LED kit to the interior today. Makes it look/feel more modern/newer with the white light. Now if it only had HID's for the headlights 

IMG_6729 by Dan W, on Flickr

IMG_6728 by Dan W, on Flickr


----------



## ChiefGolf (Jul 11, 2004)

rabstg said:


> Put on yourself or at a shop?


Oh no, I am not that artistic. Local guy who did an awesome job


----------



## rabstg (Jun 4, 2002)

How much did he charge? If you mind me asking..

Sent from my SM-S975L using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefGolf (Jul 11, 2004)

It was $650.00. He did the front of the vehicle to 18" up the hood, the mirror backs, and the doors. He spent almost 8 hours doing it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rabstg (Jun 4, 2002)

Oh wow.. sounds like an all day affair. .

Sent from my SM-S975L using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthTexasJetta (Mar 29, 2012)

Where did you get that done at? Looks pretty great... I have been looking into it. Apparently you can now plasti dip a bra on.


----------



## ChiefGolf (Jul 11, 2004)

It was a local installer here in Oregon. He came highly recommended. I did this to my GTi in 2004 and it was still good when I sold it last week . My wife had the entire hood of her Mini Cooper done. It is worth the investment 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefGolf (Jul 11, 2004)

It was, but not for me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bucktown80 (Mar 8, 2016)

BrownBag said:


> Final got my wife's tiguan fixed. She got hit a red light back in November. Got a new rear bumper, valance, impact bar and hatch got repainted. I asked not to have the badges put back on. I took off the factory trailer hitch. She didn't like it and we have no use for it (its for sale if anyone wants it).


Looks smooth without the badges. I like!


----------



## BrownBag (May 18, 2006)

The_Big_Deek said:


> You got rear ended and you had a trailer hitch? if you had put a rhino hitch step on the back you wouldve prevented your bumper from being damaged. now you took the hitch off???? its there to protect yout bumper in a rear end collision


I would have to disagree with you. It wouldn't of prevented it from being damaged. The damage was to the top right of the bumper. It was no where near the hitch. Yes I did take it off because my wife didn't want it on there. We don't tow and don't plan on it.


----------



## BrownBag (May 18, 2006)

Bucktown80 said:


> Looks smooth without the badges. I like!


Thank you.


----------



## nilemann (Dec 23, 2014)

Washed and waxed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## halpo (Jan 14, 2009)

back home from a trip offshore 

cleaned these up today 
go on the car next week in time for a show in belfast called Dubshed


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

Put the Savannahs back on with some spacers.... I need some flares on this thing.


----------



## rabstg (Jun 4, 2002)

What size spacers? I am thinking of putting some on the rear of the wife's. The fronts are flush but the backs are about 15mm inset.

Sent from my SM-S975L using Tapatalk


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

rabstg said:


> What size spacers? I am thinking of putting some on the rear of the wife's. The fronts are flush but the backs are about 15mm inset.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S975L using Tapatalk


running 10mm and 20mm


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Put these together....tempted to throw them on today

IMG_6768 by Dan W, on Flickr

TT mounts & bearings
IMG_6776 by Dan W, on Flickr

IMG_6782 by Dan W, on Flickr


----------



## kbad (May 26, 2007)

snobrdrdan said:


> Put these together....tempted to throw them on today ..


... go for it .. then drive on them all weekend! .. happy easter .. enjoy the ride .. good luck!


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Spring wheel swap


----------



## BrownBag (May 18, 2006)

Waiting on FedEx to get here with the tires. Then I'm off to get them mounted and ill be adjusting the coils about a 1/2 inch lower.


----------



## Heezy (Apr 17, 2012)

Rebuilt my front strut bearings on my air ride.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrownBag (May 18, 2006)

Put on my wife's summer wheels. 20x10 et40 Niche Targa M131 255/35/20. I plan on bringing the coils down 1/2 inch.


----------



## Kyle805 (Mar 1, 2014)

BrownBag said:


> Put on my wife's summer wheels. 20x10 et40 Niche Targa M131 255/35/20. I plan on bringing the coils down 1/2 inch.


Looks sharp! Any spacers in the front? Didn't think those would fit with such a high offset. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

BrownBag said:


> I plan on bringing the coils down 1/2 inch.


Nice. I know you said before you had the ST's, but are they the MK5 version or the Tiguan specific version. I didn't think the Tig version went that low, is why I ask.

As for the wheels/tires....how are you not rubbing the inner fender liner?
I put my Koni coils on today (which I've had before), but I never had this aggressive wheels/tires (which really aren't even that aggressive). With the OEM Savannahs & the 255 tires, it'll rub big time on the inner part.

Pic after lowering off the jack
IMG_6843 by Dan W, on Flickr


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Follow up to that post....

Between the kids napping, I installed the front Koni coilovers and ESE Tuning painted sidemarkers

Before:
IMG_6811 by Dan W, on Flickr

IMG_6816 by Dan W, on Flickr

IMG_6815 by Dan W, on Flickr

In-between:
IMG_6831 by Dan W, on Flickr

IMG_6833 by Dan W, on Flickr

After:
IMG_6839 by Dan W, on Flickr

IMG_6840 by Dan W, on Flickr

IMG_6836 by Dan W, on Flickr

IMG_6837 by Dan W, on Flickr

IMG_6838 by Dan W, on Flickr

Will get the rears finished up tomorrow


----------



## halpo (Jan 14, 2009)

bagged it, put wheels on 

needs 10mm on rear 
13mm on front so far 

brakes still to do


----------



## Heezy (Apr 17, 2012)

halpo said:


>


Looking good!  

Specs on wheels? Notched yet?

Here's mine:











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrownBag (May 18, 2006)

Kyle805 said:


> Looks sharp! Any spacers in the front? Didn't think those would fit with such a high offset.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They barley cleared, no spacers at all.


----------



## BrownBag (May 18, 2006)

snobrdrdan said:


> Nice. I know you said before you had the ST's, but are they the MK5 version or the Tiguan specific version. I didn't think the Tig version went that low, is why I ask.
> 
> As for the wheels/tires....how are you not rubbing the inner fender liner?
> I put my Koni coils on today (which I've had before), but I never had this aggressive wheels/tires (which really aren't even that aggressive). With the OEM Savannahs & the 255 tires, it'll rub big time on the inner part.
> ...



They are ST Tiguan version. Its currently sitting at 27 3/4 FTG in the front and 28'' on the rear. When I had the savannah wheels. I was running 15mm spacers front and rear. I only rubbed in the back on big bumps. The current wheels setup doesn't rub at all on the fender liner.


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

snobrdrdan said:


> Nice. I know you said before you had the ST's, but are they the MK5 version or the Tiguan specific version. I didn't think the Tig version went that low, is why I ask.
> 
> As for the wheels/tires....how are you not rubbing the inner fender liner?
> I put my Koni coils on today (which I've had before), but I never had this aggressive wheels/tires (which really aren't even that aggressive). With the OEM Savannahs & the 255 tires, it'll rub big time on the inner part.


You're going to rip your trim apart and kill your tyre, ask me how I Know!


----------



## halpo (Jan 14, 2009)

Heezy said:


> Looking good!
> 
> Specs on wheels? Notched yet?
> 
> ...


20 8.5 
Yeah laying onto the dpf now


----------



## BrownBag (May 18, 2006)

Maxed out the ST coils. I left the rear perches in. Hoping the rear will settle down a bit more. Otherwise ill just removed the perches.


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

Hit a pothole really bad on i95 last week before i mounted the savannahs.... went to check this weekend and i have a blown rear shock. So i got myself a set of Koni Yellow adjustables front and rears. Going to mount them on the h&r lift springs im going to try and get the b6 passat aluminum control arms and aluminum hubs powdercoated as well and install everything in one shot :thumbup:


----------



## jasonmui (Aug 15, 2015)

Put on savannahs and washed


----------



## Kcleave (Aug 19, 2015)

Painted the light grey front valance panel Black.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

DT EXP said:


> You're going to rip your trim apart and kill your tyre, ask me how I Know!


Yeah, it's not gonna work with the 255's at the height I want. I raised it up for now
Gonna see if I can find some 225/45/19's to work


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

BrownBag said:


> Maxed out the ST coils. I left the rear perches in. Hoping the rear will settle down a bit more. Otherwise ill just removed the perches.


Looks good :thumbup:

What's your final FTG here?


----------



## halpo (Jan 14, 2009)

put on 10mm on rear and painted rear caliper parts


----------



## halpo (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## Bucktown80 (Mar 8, 2016)

snobrdrdan said:


> IMG_6838 by Dan W, on Flickr



Do you still have to plug in the light bulbs with the painted markers? Or can you leave them out?


----------



## BrownBag (May 18, 2006)

Bucktown80 said:


> Do you still have to plug in the light bulbs with the painted markers? Or can you leave them out?


You can leave the bulb out, it will not throw a bulb out icon on the cluster.


----------



## energie23 (Mar 13, 2003)

BrownBag said:


> Maxed out the ST coils. I left the rear perches in. Hoping the rear will settle down a bit more. Otherwise ill just removed the perches.


Are you rubbing at all?


----------



## BrownBag (May 18, 2006)

snobrdrdan said:


> Looks good :thumbup:
> 
> What's your final FTG here?


its sitting at 26 3/4 in the front and 27 1/2 in the back.


----------



## BrownBag (May 18, 2006)

energie23 said:


> Are you rubbing at all?


Its not rubbing at all.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Bucktown80 said:


> Do you still have to plug in the light bulbs with the painted markers? Or can you leave them out?


x2 on what BrownBag said

Just pull the bulb (no errors), and plug the socket back into the marker :thumbup:


----------



## The_Big_Deek (Mar 19, 2016)

Hi everyone! This is Helga! Guten Morgen!


----------



## slicccknut (Dec 23, 2008)

```

```



BrownBag said:


> Its not rubbing at all.


If you don't mind me asking what is the specs of your wheels.? Thinking of purchasing 19x9.5 ET25 and was wondering if It would rub on my suspension.


----------



## BrownBag (May 18, 2006)

slicccknut said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> If you don't mind me asking what is the specs of your wheels.? Thinking of purchasing 19x9.5 ET25 and was wondering if It would rub on my suspension.




20x10 et40 255/35/20


----------



## alvarogsc (Jul 21, 2014)

Do you use spacers?


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## BrownBag (May 18, 2006)

alvarogsc said:


> Do you use spacers?
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


Nope no spacers. They wheels barley clear the front coilover.


----------



## alvarogsc (Jul 21, 2014)

BrownBag said:


> Nope no spacers. They wheels barley clear the front coilover.


Thank you!


----------



## Kcleave (Aug 19, 2015)

Installed a CTS Turbo cold air intake.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lloydD (Jan 10, 2014)

I just removed the crossbars and roof basket, and gave her a quick wash.


----------



## Zetmatic (May 24, 2015)

Adjusted coils and put rims on  

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## young tiguan (Oct 29, 2012)

Installed my downpipe, stage 2 tune coming this week.

I LOVE the difference and the car sounds great.

Now I have the cts turbo intake, cts turbo downpipe, gfb dv+ on my car.


----------



## sce5019 (Jan 14, 2008)

*cts downpipe*

Is it catted? Hows the sound in the cabin compared to factory downpipe?


----------



## Bobdhd (Jul 11, 2013)

Nice stance, looks sharp. 



BrownBag said:


> Maxed out the ST coils. I left the rear perches in. Hoping the rear will settle down a bit more. Otherwise ill just removed the perches.


----------



## young tiguan (Oct 29, 2012)

sce5019 said:


> Is it catted? Hows the sound in the cabin compared to factory downpipe?


Yeah it has the magnaflow high flow cat. My car also has a rear suitcase delete so the exhaust prior to install was much louder than stock but the downpipe made it sound much more throaty and aggressive. If you have WOT it really makes an impressive sound. Regular driving is a bit louder and highway does not drone much at all.


----------



## halpo (Jan 14, 2009)

so went to dubshed and this happened 










Best Other VW 

​


----------



## tiguancutie (Sep 13, 2012)

Lowered my Tiguan this weekend... Scale coilovers FTW :heart:


----------



## echomatics (Oct 19, 2012)

tiguancutie said:


> Lowered my Tiguan this weekend... Scale coilovers FTW :heart:


Looks nice! Whats the film on your fog-lights?


----------



## energie23 (Mar 13, 2003)

tiguancutie said:


> Lowered my Tiguan this weekend... Scale coilovers FTW :heart:


Looks good!!:thumbup:


----------



## Bobdhd (Jul 11, 2013)

Congratulations, great pic, looks like it's from a commercial. 



Best Other VW 

​







[/QUOTE]


----------



## halpo (Jan 14, 2009)

Bobdhd said:


> Congratulations, great pic, looks like it's from a commercial.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

thanks dude 

went out a drive into glasgow today


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Thats a really impressive mural :beer:


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

got my koni adjustables in. Installing them on Thursday. I ll let you guys know how they ride with the h&r lift springs. 

Initial adjustment will be 25% stiff rear - 50% stiff front and go from there.


----------



## ScottyMacTig (Jan 9, 2015)

Pulled a P0087 code when my CEL popped on and the Tig went into limp mode. 

Got the HPFP replaced under warranty (54k mi ) and a software update. 

I'll have to schedule a reflash but I'm no complaining about $100.


----------



## tiguancutie (Sep 13, 2012)

energie23 said:


> Looks good!!:thumbup:


Thanks! :wave:


----------



## echomatics (Oct 19, 2012)

ScottyMacTig said:


> Pulled a P0087 code when my CEL popped on and the Tig went into limp mode.
> 
> Got the HPFP replaced under warranty (54k mi ) and a software update.
> 
> I'll have to schedule a reflash but I'm no complaining about $100.


Happy to hear you had that covered. It's one of the reasons I can't run my tune. When I have my APR tune I get this error within a week of driving. I take the tune off, and nothing, car is fine. Keep hoping the dam thing goes so I can get it covered under warranty, otherwise no tune for me


----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

Last week I came out to my car to find my coolant system completely drained in the parking lot, got towed to the dealer and I had to have my water pump replaced under power train warranty. They also saw that I was leaking oil from my cam girdle and top and bottom seals so they fixed that under warranty as well along with a new intake manifold gasket which became swollen from the leaking oil. I was pretty happy to have everything covered but just inconvenienced by it all.

Also got the clock spring recall taken care of during that time and an oil change.

The service manager wasn't surprised at all about the water pump...that was comforting that they wouldn't warn us about that common failure.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## kbad (May 26, 2007)

Java^Tiggy said:


> ... had to have my water pump replaced .. leaking oil from my cam girdle and top and bottom seals so they fixed that under warranty as well along with a new intake manifold gasket which became swollen from the leaking oil ..


hey man .. that sux, but glad you got it all sorted out, all at the same time - you were a warranty goldmine .. been there, done that, but not all at once - my coolant didnt dump out unless i raised the front wheels half a foot - i had to show the dealer where the water pump was/had been leaking from, by which time i was three months past my factory powertrain but with only 46k - my extended warranty had to be used with a 250 deductible, what a scam! ... btw, the dripping from the manifold seal onto the water pump seal is what causes the seal to break down and cause it to leak, eventually contaminants get into the sealed g12 coolant system causing it to gunk up - if you had the older plastic impeller water pump, then it would seize up immediately and cause failure, the new impeller is metal and perhaps wont bog down as fast if coolant gets gunked up! ... since they did the upper/lower (i'm assuming) timing chain covers, did they inspect the tensioner (again, i'm assuming) to make sure its the current version? .. i'll bet anything that your rms is weeping, so keep an eye on it, eh, if replacing, use an iabed rms flange once and for all .. also, make sure pcv system is functioning properly .. enjoy the ride .. good luck!


----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

kbad said:


> hey man .. that sux, but glad you got it all sorted out, all at the same time - you were a warranty goldmine .. been there, done that, but not all at once - my coolant didnt dump out unless i raised the front wheels half a foot - i had to show the dealer where the water pump was/had been leaking from, by which time i was three months past my factory powertrain but with only 46k - my extended warranty had to be used with a 250 deductible, what a scam! ... btw, the dripping from the manifold seal onto the water pump seal is what causes the seal to break down and cause it to leak, eventually contaminants get into the sealed g12 coolant system causing it to gunk up - if you had the older plastic impeller water pump, then it would seize up immediately and cause failure, the new impeller is metal and perhaps wont bog down as fast if coolant gets gunked up! ... since they did the upper/lower (i'm assuming) timing chain covers, did they inspect the tensioner (again, i'm assuming) to make sure its the current version? .. i'll bet anything that your rms is weeping, so keep an eye on it, eh, if replacing, use an iabed rms flange once and for all .. also, make sure pcv system is functioning properly .. enjoy the ride .. good luck!


Thanks, yea I was pretty lucky I have to admit. They didn't mention anything about the tensioner or the rear main seal so I'm guessing both were fine since this guy shockingly seemed interested in actually doing his job right and making sure there were no problems down the line. As far as PCV I installed a forge catch can with Africa plate a while ago so I don't have to worry about that failing at least.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## rabstg (Jun 4, 2002)

Java^Tiggy said:


> .......As far as PCV I installed a forge catch can with Africa plate a while ago so I don't have to worry about that failing at least......
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk



A what and what and what? My wife has a 12 tig SE 4Motion too so I try to listen for better aftermarket parts but I hadn't heard of those.. Do you have a link?


Thanks,

Troy


----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

rabstg said:


> A what and what and what? My wife has a 12 tig SE 4Motion too so I try to listen for better aftermarket parts but I hadn't heard of those.. Do you have a link?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> ...


This is basically what I have but the fitting on top of the black plate is newer on mine. Forge revised it because the original and 1st revision of it reported leaking so the new fitting they can send you free of charge if you contact them.

http://www.esetuning.com/forge-motorsport-catch-can-kit-for-audi-vw-2-0t-tsi-fmct2.html

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

I got a mk7 golf r cat back retro fitted in my tig. Love the sound and look of it.:thumbup:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

^^^
Looks good :thumbup:

Other than trimming the rear valance...what all was needed to modify it, btw?

Also....I think those are valved OEM, right? Is that working?


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

snobrdrdan said:


> ^^^
> Looks good :thumbup:
> 
> Other than trimming the rear valance...what all was needed to modify it, btw?
> ...


Hangers need to be modified to fit properly. Trimmed the valance a bit and measured it 3553344 times lol

I left the flaps open since the previous owner needed the flap motors for his new catback unit. I will post a video clip of the sound. I personally love it. Sounds very deep but not loud


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

JPeezy said:


> Hangers need to be modified to fit properly. Trimmed the valance a bit and measured it 3553344 times lol
> 
> I left the flaps open since the previous owner needed the flap motors for his new catback unit. I will post a video clip of the sound. I personally love it. Sounds very deep but not loud


Very interesting.
Mated right up to the OEM downpipe too?

Curious to see pics underneath as well (of the "modification"), if you can or get a chance :thumbup:


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

the stock mk7 r exhaust is 2.5'' so it does not meet to the stock downpipe. I had a reducer welded. I willl get pictures underneath soon when the weather gets a little bit better here in ny. I am also thinking to paint the cat back with high temp paint to protect it further from the elements :thumbup:


----------



## lowburb (May 14, 2005)

Swapped back to summer rims!


----------



## Tiggy_Marley (Jul 14, 2015)

nice work jpeezy!

quad tip exhaust is next on my list and you're really selling it....looking forward to more pics :thumbup:


----------



## dlago28 (Jul 15, 2015)

Just got my tig about three weeks ago. Yesterday I did a couple of things:
De badged the rear
Covered the amber side reflectors
Modified the grill with 3m
And led the license plate bulbs
I plan on recoding a couple things, getting bi xenons and maybe rims.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## young tiguan (Oct 29, 2012)

Took it to the drag strip. First time with the Stage 2 tune - my best run was a 15.4 without brake launching. Whenever I tried to launch the Tig, though, it would always get bogged down and make me run a slower 1/4 mile. Anyone know how to actually launch it correctly? The 4motion helps but the launch control from the DSG would be a game changer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yzc717 (Aug 27, 2013)

installed a new steering wheel..


----------



## BrownBag (May 18, 2006)

I spent the morning showing my wife how to properly detail her tiguan. We washed it, clay bar, polished and waxed it.


----------



## keanubear (Apr 1, 2007)

I dropped my Tiguan off at the dealer because it's misfiring and stalling and the check engine light is blinking. 

:-/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

BrownBag said:


> I spent the morning showing my wife how to properly detail her tiguan. We washed it, clay bar, polished and waxed it.



Came out nice! :thumbup::thumbup:

PM sent btw


----------



## ElSupremo (Mar 22, 2012)

keanubear said:


> I dropped my Tiguan off at the dealer because it's misfiring and stalling and the check engine light is blinking.
> 
> :-/
> 
> ...


As Arnold Schwartzenegger said in "True Lies",...".._I HATE it when that happens..._"


----------



## steven_bruntz (Jan 27, 2015)

BrownBag said:


> I spent the morning showing my wife how to properly detail her tiguan. We washed it, clay bar, polished and waxed it.


Looks good man I was wondering if you mind me asking what offset your wheels are? Much appreciated thanks


----------



## sbcncsu (Nov 14, 2003)

Got my Unitronic Stage 1+ tune re-flashed post my visit to the dealer a couple of weeks ago.

Man it feels good to have power and driveability again!


----------



## echomatics (Oct 19, 2012)

yzc717 said:


> installed a new steering wheel..


Looks real nice! Where you get the wheel? Did you install it yourself?


----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

Installed new slotted rotors, akebono pads, stud conversion kit and new Rotiforms tmbs with beefy rubber.










Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

i love it ^ welcome to the wheel gapping team :laugh:


----------



## yzc717 (Aug 27, 2013)

echomatics said:


> Looks real nice! Where you get the wheel? Did you install it yourself?


EBay, item number 272211010707

Yep, install is pretty straight forward. Hardest part is get the old wheel off, they are on there pretty tight, need a big pull once clip clears the tab.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

JPeezy said:


> i love it ^ welcome to the wheel gapping team :laugh:


Haha thanks. I was on coils but went back to stock. One day I'll go air

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## BrownBag (May 18, 2006)

steven_bruntz said:


> Looks good man I was wondering if you mind me asking what offset your wheels are? Much appreciated thanks


20x10 et40 255/35/20 No rubbing at all.


----------



## BrownBag (May 18, 2006)

snobrdrdan said:


> Came out nice! :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> PM sent btw


Thanks man. PM replied :thumbup:


----------



## steven_bruntz (Jan 27, 2015)

BrownBag said:


> 20x10 et40 255/35/20 No rubbing at all.


Thanks man you are on st coilovers right?? also did you do anything to adjust camber in the rear?


----------



## BrownBag (May 18, 2006)

steven_bruntz said:


> Thanks man you are on st coilovers right?? also did you do anything to adjust camber in the rear?


Yup ST coilovers, they are maxed out. Nope I didnt do anything to adjust the rear camber. I need to look at the alignment paper work to tell you what the camber was on the rear.


----------



## steven_bruntz (Jan 27, 2015)

BrownBag said:


> Yup ST coilovers, they are maxed out. Nope I didnt do anything to adjust the rear camber. I need to look at the alignment paper work to tell you what the camber was on the rear.


Awesome did you take the rear perches out? Or leave them in? And thanks man I appreciate all the info


----------



## BrownBag (May 18, 2006)

steven_bruntz said:


> Awesome did you take the rear perches out? Or leave them in? And thanks man I appreciate all the info


The rear perches are still in there. I only left them in there to give it a rake look.


----------



## steven_bruntz (Jan 27, 2015)

BrownBag said:


> The rear perches are still in there. I only left them in there to give it a rake look.


Ahh I see well it looks good man thanks again for all the info! getting st coilovers for mine and idk what style of wheels ima get but it's good to know what specs will fit maxed out


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

steven_bruntz said:


> Ahh I see well it looks good man thanks again for all the info! getting st coilovers for mine and idk what style of wheels ima get but it's good to know what specs will fit maxed out


Just an option for you:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7841801-FS-ST-Coilovers


----------



## Huey2006 (Feb 17, 2010)

dlago28 said:


> Just got my tig about three weeks ago. Yesterday I did a couple of things:
> De badged the rear
> Covered the amber side reflectors
> Modified the grill with 3m
> ...


When you say you "Modified the grill with 3m" what does that mean? I was thinking of doing the grill in BLUE the same you did it in orange, I was going to plasti-dip it though....what is 3m? is it better than dipping?


----------



## young tiguan (Oct 29, 2012)

Not specifically done to the Tiguan but drove it to go pick up a carbon fiber seat which I made by hand from getting clear coated. Its going in my universities' race car!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coolwater (Nov 27, 2007)

Installing these very nice scheinwerfers.









-cW

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## yzc717 (Aug 27, 2013)

coolwater said:


> Installing these very nice scheinwerfers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OEM?

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## coolwater (Nov 27, 2007)

yzc717 said:


> OEM?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


No its the China one that is direct plug and play. Just installed and it's quite a change.



















-cW

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## yzc717 (Aug 27, 2013)

coolwater said:


> No its the China one that is direct plug and play. Just installed and it's quite a change.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not the same as the replica sold on the forum? Does the bulb steer?

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## coolwater (Nov 27, 2007)

yzc717 said:


> Not the same as the replica sold on the forum? Does the bulb steer?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


I think it's the same replica ones that some vendors sell on here. they are winpower brand. I don't have the steering headlights. 

I bought these from ecstuning.com as I wanted ease of support locally. They come with a hid kit preinstalled. I think the leds and bulbs are a bit bluer than oem. I like the high beams being projector also. The quality is pretty good!

-cW

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## yzc717 (Aug 27, 2013)

coolwater said:


> I think it's the same replica ones that some vendors sell on here. they are winpower brand. I don't have the steering headlights.
> 
> I bought these from ecstuning.com as I wanted ease of support locally. They come with a hid kit preinstalled. I think the leds and bulbs are a bit bluer than oem. I like the high beams being projector also. The quality is pretty good!
> 
> ...


Nice. Enjoy! I think the LED is a little toward blue shade.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

Well i scored a roof spoiler locally and decided to have it painted and mounted. I am pretty happy with how it looks.


----------



## Heezy (Apr 17, 2012)

So I just got to my first oil change and found this:










It looks like an oil filter adapter to run this filter:



















I used the oem Mann filter for my oil change but I was just curious if anyone else had seen these before. Never encountered one when I had my MK6 GTI and it was the same platform.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Huey2006 (Feb 17, 2010)

Heezy said:


> So I just got to my first oil change and found this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## yzc717 (Aug 27, 2013)

JPeezy said:


> Well i scored a roof spoiler locally and decided to have it painted and mounted. I am pretty happy with how it looks.


Top down/side view pls? Always wanted to see it. Was planning to do it also. The spoiler is expansive even without pre painted.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## VWTiger210 (Jul 13, 2014)

coolwater said:


> No its the China one that is direct plug and play. Just installed and it's quite a change.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats! I made the same purchase via Amazon. I had a ballast issue and Winpower actually shipped me a new one. Very good support!


----------



## coolwater (Nov 27, 2007)

VWTiger210 said:


> Congrats! I made the same purchase via Amazon. I had a ballast issue and Winpower actually shipped me a new one. Very good support!


oh man, I had a ballast issue also. I bought from ecstuning.com so they are shipping me a replacement locally. it worked for like 1 hr, then one ballast died. I hope the replacement will last.

-cW

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## dlago28 (Jul 15, 2015)

Huey2006 said:


> When you say you "Modified the grill with 3m" what does that mean? I was thinking of doing the grill in BLUE the same you did it in orange, I was going to plasti-dip it though....what is 3m? is it better than dipping?


Yea I used 3m dragon red which does look a bit orange in the pics. I was trying for a gti look. I like using the 3m vinyl instead of plastidip because it's not as flat and I wanted a glossier finish. 3m is a vinyl that is applied by heat. Basically a really sticky sticker that can be smoothed out and removed when you want to.


----------



## dlago28 (Jul 15, 2015)

coolwater said:


> No its the China one that is direct plug and play. Just installed and it's quite a change.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These look great! Do they project blue ish or similar to oem? I'm thinking of buying the headlights but idk whether to get them from the dealer on the site or Amazon. Btw are u the same cool water from the b8 forums on audizine a while back?


----------



## coolwater (Nov 27, 2007)

dlago28 said:


> These look great! Do they project blue ish or similar to oem? I'm thinking of buying the headlights but idk whether to get them from the dealer on the site or Amazon. Btw are u the same cool water from the b8 forums on audizine a while back?


The leds and the hid bulbs are around 5500k, so definitely a hint of blue. 

You can purchase them from ecstuning, Amazon or any other vendor. I decided on ecstuning since they had it in stock and their customer service is top notch. It's about $100 more on ecstuning, but you get them in 3 days. If it's the winpower brand then they are the same headlights. 

Yes, I am the same guy from audizine. Have a s3 now that's been a blast to mod.

-cW

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## steven_bruntz (Jan 27, 2015)

snobrdrdan said:


> Just an option for you:
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7841801-FS-ST-Coilovers


Pm sent about coilovers


----------



## _erwin_ (Jul 22, 2013)

Well, it aint a big deal, but I just got my new 2016 Tiguan Comfortline 4M and had the dealer swap over my trailer hitch connections and module from my 2013 Tiguan, and had them program the car for it. Also got them to swap over the splash guards.

Ready to tow when I picked it up.
Sweet. Especially with the VW hitch setup.


----------



## ChiefGolf (Jul 11, 2004)

Just put tint on the Windows. Front and rear and it is a close match










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

Just got a full detail done today!










Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

What size tires are u running? ^^


----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

JPeezy said:


> What size tires are u running? ^^


255/45r18

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Helped two friends move, I'm really enjoying the current setup. Spacers fill out the flares nicely


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

I want those flares so badly


----------



## coolwater (Nov 27, 2007)

Debaged. Looks so much cleaner.

















-cW

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Marcoc711 (May 9, 2015)

*Clean*

Can't see the front plate holes... So I like this pic 


<a href="http://s722.photobucket.com/user/charrom1/media/VW/790979E4-BEEF-424F-880D-BB2497365B5F_zps7nanwml7.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i722.photobucket.com/albums/ww230/charrom1/VW/790979E4-BEEF-424F-880D-BB2497365B5F_zps7nanwml7.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 790979E4-BEEF-424F-880D-BB2497365B5F_zps7nanwml7.jpg"/></a>


----------



## Tiggy32 (Apr 15, 2016)

*New wheels*

Niche Le Mans
20x9 ET35 wrapped with Toyo 245/40r20


















Mine vs Stock Tig


----------



## Heezy (Apr 17, 2012)

Took her to a show on Saturday.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Eliminated the "clip" connection on the stock TOP, using a OEM Audi TT TOP (turbo outlet pipe)

Before:
IMG_6953 by Dan W, on Flickr

IMG_6956 by Dan W, on Flickr

After:
IMG_6965 by Dan W, on Flickr

IMG_6971 by Dan W, on Flickr


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

snobrdrdan said:


> Eliminated the "clip" connection on the stock TOP, using a OEM Audi TT TOP (turbo outlet pipe)
> 
> ic:
> ic:
> ...


why switch to a hose clamp? Were you having an issue w/ the clip? 

I found it more convenient to snap the clip on/off vs the screw type.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

DasCC said:


> why switch to a hose clamp? Were you having an issue w/ the clip?
> 
> I found it more convenient to snap the clip on/off vs the screw type.


Convenient? Yes

Reliable? No
Prone to leaks? Yes

Guys boosting more even have the connection pop out, for example. This will eliminate that


----------



## ScottyMacTig (Jan 9, 2015)

snobrdrdan said:


> Convenient? Yes
> 
> Reliable? No
> Prone to leaks? Yes
> ...


Have you noticed any difference in performance or was this a peace of mind mod?


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

that is why i have not mounted my AWE turbo outlet pipe as of yet. Im going to have the clip tip off and have a piece welded to be able to use a clamp :thumbup:


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

snobrdrdan said:


> Convenient? Yes
> 
> Reliable? No
> Prone to leaks? Yes
> ...


interesting.... didn't know it was a weak point.


----------



## raygerard (Jul 12, 2015)

Made a simple video with the tiguan. Got the Version 2.0 of the APR stage 1 tune. Enjoy


----------



## easybarge (Apr 23, 2016)

New to the forum, greetings from Aus!

Recently acquired new shoes for the tug, 19" Porsche Macan silver/grey. Dropped 30mm on Eibach springs yesterday.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

ScottyMacTig said:


> Have you noticed any difference in performance or was this a peace of mind mod?


Peace of mind



JPeezy said:


> that is why i have not mounted my AWE turbo outlet pipe as of yet. Im going to have the clip tip off and have a piece welded to be able to use a clamp :thumbup:


Good idea

Saw this on golfmk6 for an idea for you:











DasCC said:


> interesting.... didn't know it was a weak point.


Confirmation:
http://www.golfmk6.com/forums/showthread.php?t=92633&highlight=turbo+outlet


----------



## VWTiger210 (Jul 13, 2014)

*APR ECU Flashed*

Finally broke down and bought the APR ECU Stage 1 Flash. Night and day. Scary when going down my own street and traction control trying to fight wheel spin LOL


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Not living the low life anymore, at the moment 

Before:
Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr

Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr

Now back to stock & the Rline suspension is waaaay too stiff:
Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr

Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr


----------



## greggmischenko (Mar 21, 2011)

*New Ride*

Picked up my new car last night: 2016 Tiguan R-Line 4Motion in Pepper Gray

Loving it so far!


Only thing I noticed is that the backup camera view is obstructed by the rear hatch - is this normal?


----------



## BrownBag (May 18, 2006)

easybarge said:


> New to the forum, greetings from Aus!
> 
> Recently acquired new shoes for the tug, 19" Porsche Macan silver/grey. Dropped 30mm on Eibach springs yesterday.
> 
> ...


Any pictures from the back?


----------



## RCDheliracer (Jan 7, 2012)

greggmischenko said:


> Picked up my new car last night: 2016 Tiguan R-Line 4Motion in Pepper Gray
> 
> Loving it so far!
> 
> ...


I've got a 2016 and it's the same. Not sure if there's a way to fix it.


----------



## young tiguan (Oct 29, 2012)

235/50/r18 BFGoodrich G-Force Comp 2 A/S all around


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bobdhd (Jul 11, 2013)

greggmischenko said:


> Picked up my new car last night: 2016 Tiguan R-Line 4Motion in Pepper Gray
> 
> Loving it so far!
> 
> ...


My 16 is fine the upper camera is rather wonky but the lower is good.


----------



## sbcncsu (Nov 14, 2003)

I finally installed a set of deAutoKey interior LEDs. I am very pleased with the quality of the light output from these bulbs. 

Next up is a set of LED footwell lights I got for my birthday. Should install those this weekend.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Bobdhd said:


> My 16 is fine the upper camera is rather wonky but the lower is good.


your lines are different

does the lines move with the steering wheel? (could be a different camera)


----------



## Bobdhd (Jul 11, 2013)

BsickPassat said:


> your lines are different
> 
> does the lines move with the steering wheel? (could be a different camera)


Yes, my lines move. I sort of hate it, makes me a bit nauseous, so used to mirrors, even the "dip" makes me want to duck down to see ( lol), really only use it for double checking the depth.


----------



## halpo (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## echomatics (Oct 19, 2012)

halpo said:


>



Sick! What have you done on the performance end of things?


----------



## VWTiger210 (Jul 13, 2014)

Got the APR Dongle to switch around settings and monitor so I don't mess up when I switch in between stock and stages!


----------



## dnellans (Jul 21, 2012)

VWTiger210 said:


> Got the APR Dongle to switch around settings and monitor so I don't mess up when I switch in between stock and stages!


how do you like the dongle? since we often drive between places with 93 and 91 octane being greatest available switching using the stalk and the programming modes is a huge hassle. i might buy the dongle just to not get the programming sequence wrong 10 times only to question if i got the right tune selected....


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

dnellans said:


> how do you like the dongle? since we often drive between places with 93 and 91 octane being greatest available switching using the stalk and the programming modes is a huge hassle. i might buy the dongle just to not get the programming sequence wrong 10 times only to question if i got the right tune selected....


The APR EMCS isn't that hard to use nor is a hassle to switch programs


----------



## Bobdhd (Jul 11, 2013)

Stopped by CTS Turbo & picked up a gold edition catch can, not what I was after but certainly looks different. Probably need to get some red coil packs now. LoL

Definitely good quality gear. 


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Quick interior detail



Put my bike rack on



Sent from my iPhone. There may be horrible grammar and misspelling involved


----------



## VWTiger210 (Jul 13, 2014)

dnellans said:


> how do you like the dongle? since we often drive between places with 93 and 91 octane being greatest available switching using the stalk and the programming modes is a huge hassle. i might buy the dongle just to not get the programming sequence wrong 10 times only to question if i got the right tune selected....


Very easy to use. Worth the $$$ so that I don't need to worry about having it on the wrong setting as well.


----------



## sbcncsu (Nov 14, 2003)

A little bubble bath...


----------



## ChiefGolf (Jul 11, 2004)

Installed the euro light switches










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dnellans (Jul 21, 2012)

nice! did yours require recoding with vagcom to work or just the switch?



ChiefGolf said:


> Installed the euro light switches
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ChiefGolf (Jul 11, 2004)

I just installed the switch. I think it needs recoding to make the parking lights turn on properly. But it is good for now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

ChiefGolf said:


> I just installed the switch. I think it needs recoding to make the parking lights turn on properly. But it is good for now
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


what do you mean? 

I have mine installed without issues :thumbup:


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

my "parking lights" work when the DRL's are off or when the fogs are on.

if I can get the turn signal switch parking lights to work....


----------



## ChiefGolf (Jul 11, 2004)

JPeezy said:


> what do you mean?
> 
> I have mine installed without issues :thumbup:


It works fine, but in the "parking light" position I don't see Amber lights, it looks like another version of DRL's. But first time with newer style lights. In my GTi Mk IV the Amber lights came on


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

ChiefGolf said:


> It works fine, but in the "parking light" position I don't see Amber lights, it looks like another version of DRL's. But first time with newer style lights. In my GTi Mk IV the Amber lights came on


electronics are greatly different in the Tiguan/MKV/MKVI than the MKIV.

in my MKIV Golf, my front ambers didn't turn on in the parking light, it's the w5w in the high beam reflector


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 9, 2009)

Installed HPA Golf R Quad Pack. Working on minor fitment and custom rear valance. Build getting close to complete.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

BsickPassat said:


> Quick interior detail
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do you like the 303?


----------



## echomatics (Oct 19, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Installed HPA Golf R Quad Pack. Working on minor fitment and custom rear valance. Build getting close to complete.


AWESOME! Love to hear more about the fitment. Also any sound/video clicks would be cool. Never seen a Tiguan with that type of setup before, very interested


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

DasCC said:


> How do you like the 303?


The 303 is for the door seals. I normally use Einzett Gummi Fledge, but they were out of them


----------



## Heezy (Apr 17, 2012)

Retrofitting this bad boy, just waiting on the new airbag harness for full functionality.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

ChiefGolf said:


> It works fine, but in the "parking light" position I don't see Amber lights, it looks like another version of DRL's. But first time with newer style lights. In my GTi Mk IV the Amber lights came on


I know what you're talking about. Those are the (clear) "city" bulbs that come on in the parking light position.
I wanted those amber too.

Easy fix...assuming you have the halogen headlamps...one pack of these:
IMG_6415 by Dan W, on Flickr

Takes 2 minutes to swap them out
IMG_6422 by Dan W, on Flickr


----------



## rawtor51 (Jun 5, 2006)

Finally got some decent weather to give it a bath and remove the TIGUAN lettering.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 9, 2009)

echomatics said:


> AWESOME! Love to hear more about the fitment. Also any sound/video clicks would be cool. Never seen a Tiguan with that type of setup before, very interested


It actually fit perfectly. Have to fab hangers in the mid section and extend the tips probably 3 inches to run flush with a Golf R VI style rear valance.


----------



## Bobdhd (Jul 11, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> It actually fit perfectly. Have to fab hangers in the mid section and extend the tips probably 3 inches to run flush with a Golf R VI style rear valance.





echomatics said:


> AWESOME! Love to hear more about the fitment. Also any sound/video clicks would be cool. Never seen a Tiguan with that type of setup before, very interested


Yes, definitely.


----------



## ChiefGolf (Jul 11, 2004)

snobrdrdan said:


> I know what you're talking about. Those are the (clear) "city" bulbs that come on in the parking light position.
> I wanted those amber too.
> 
> Easy fix...assuming you have the halogen headlamps...one pack of these:
> ...


Thanks for the tip. Another reason to love this forum. That will be tonight's project


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 9, 2009)

Bobdhd said:


> Yes, definitely.


I should get some sound clips by end of week once hangers are done. Tuning now.


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

mike, is it a k04 build or bigger? Looks great so far.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 9, 2009)

JPeezy said:


> mike, is it a k04 build or bigger? Looks great so far.


I'm doing K04.


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

:thumbup: cant wait to see this


----------



## echomatics (Oct 19, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> I'm doing K04.


YES! Should have your own build thread.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Installed a IE intake (for a GTI) to replace my EuroSport intake. Nothing was wrong with it, just wanted to try something different.

Couldn't get the Stage 2 (rear pipe) section to line up right though, so I just kept the front "stage 1" section.
Just had to trim some of the heatshield to clear the radiator hose and the washer bottle on the Tiguan

Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr

Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr

Finished result:
Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr

Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr

Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr

Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr

Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr

Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr

"Stage 2" not fitting right....it sat low, but the "Stage 1" sits high in the Tiguan (angled up). Looked goofy
Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr

Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr


----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

Looks great 👍

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bobdhd (Jul 11, 2013)

snobrdrdan said:


> Installed a IE intake (for a GTI) to replace my EuroSport intake. Nothing was wrong with it, just wanted to try something different.
> 
> Couldn't get the Stage 2 (rear pipe) section to line up right though, so I just kept the front "stage 1" section.
> Just had to trim some of the heatshield to clear the radiator hose and the washer bottle on the Tiguan
> ...


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

It's a pre-filter 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Java^Tiggy said:


> Looks great &#55357;&#56397;


Thanks!
It sounds even better though 




Bobdhd said:


> Is that a mesh booty/bag over the element ? If so, I didn't know they used that, not a bad idea !?
> 
> Looks great though.


Yeah, it's just a prefilter (for the dry filter) I bought additionally for $15 shipped.
Keeps some water off the filter (water repellent) and keeps the filter cleaner for longer (and bigger stuff from getting stuck down in-between the pleats)


----------



## Bobdhd (Jul 11, 2013)

snobrdrdan said:


> Thanks!
> It sounds even better though
> 
> 
> ...


Huh, seems like a great idea, especially depending on where you live.


----------



## yzc717 (Aug 27, 2013)

Tuned my Tig today with a stage 1 ecu 93 octane low torque file @ NGP

Is a re-tune necessary if I install an apr intake later on?


----------



## VWTiger210 (Jul 13, 2014)

yzc717 said:


> Tuned my Tig today with a stage 1 ecu 93 octane low torque file @ NGP
> 
> Is a re-tune necessary if I install an apr intake later on?



I believe it is according to APR website. It is free from what the price quote is on APR site. I don't know if the dealer you went to will charge you for labor.


----------



## slicccknut (Dec 23, 2008)




----------



## dnellans (Jul 21, 2012)

love the look - what rims and size are those? stock VW off something?


----------



## ScottyMacTig (Jan 9, 2015)

dnellans said:


> love the look - what rims and size are those? stock VW off something?


+1 

:thumbup:

Niche Veronas?


----------



## slicccknut (Dec 23, 2008)

ScottyMacTig said:


> +1
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> Niche Veronas?


VMR v706 19x9.5 et25


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Pulled the interior of the hatch and layed down some dynamat

Before:
Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr

After:
Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

snobrdrdan said:


> Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr


That's a really clean engine compartment.


----------



## rabstg (Jun 4, 2002)

baboondumdum, my thoughts exactly!!! He must not drive in the rain..


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

rabstg said:


> baboondumdum, my thoughts exactly!!! He must not drive it, ever.


FTFY


----------



## Bobdhd (Jul 11, 2013)

snobrdrdan said:


> Pulled the interior of the hatch and layed down some dynamat
> 
> Before:
> Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr
> ...



How did it turn out sound wise vs time & effort ?


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

snobrdrdan said:


> Pulled the interior of the hatch and layed down some dynamat
> 
> Before:
> Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr
> ...


Dan, did it help at all with road noise? :thumbup: looks great


----------



## rabstg (Jun 4, 2002)

Had a new windshield installed on the wife's Tiglean...

https://*******/photos/QJ69JGuuYV29SYRa7










And paid for the ecu tune. I will bring it in to be installed next month.


----------



## randyk705 (Feb 5, 2016)

Hey guys I'm new in the forum, I'm been watching almost all the customization that everyone did on their Tiguan and I really liked. I have a Tiguan 09 Wolfsburg Edition, Here's a few things that I did to my Tiguan so far. 

New license plate 









55watts 6000k HID on the fog lights 










Euro switch 










Subwoofer and amp 









I replace the license plate bulbs to led 









Puddle lights also change it but I buy another set of bulbs because these ones are really low bright 









So that's it for now... I'm trying to get a intake, suspension and new wheels soon! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chadvr6 (Nov 12, 2007)

My '12 SEL so far in the last couple months of owning it...

Tinted the front windows to match the green tint
LED reverse, fog and puddle lights
Hitch receiver
OEM backup camera
StopTech slotted and drilled rotors with Akebono ceramic pads, blue painted calipers to match my R32
APR stage1 plus intake software 
Carbonio intake.. 

Next up will be the entertainment system...


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

baboondumdum said:


> That's a really clean engine compartment.





rabstg said:


> baboondumdum, my thoughts exactly!!! He must not drive in the rain..


LOL, thanks
I only work 1 mile from home (so I don't drive far/much), and the car only has 2,100 miles on it too. I drive during low traffic times too, so I don't really follow anyone either for it to get dirty if it is raining/snowing.


DasCC said:


> FTFY


Dick


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Bobdhd said:


> How did it turn out sound wise vs time & effort ?





JPeezy said:


> Dan, did it help at all with road noise? :thumbup: looks great


It really wasn't that bad and/or take me long. A couple hours.
I had the material already (leftover from my Passat)

As for a difference, I haven't really driven it much since I did it. It did seem quieter from the hatch area for sure though

#hatchbacknoiseisreal


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

Im going to go ahead and do this in the hopes that it will reduce some of the hatch noise. :thumbup:


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

snobrdrdan said:


> LOL, thanks
> I only work 1 mile from home (so I don't drive far/much), and the car only has 2,100 miles on it too. I drive during low traffic times too, so I don't really follow anyone either for it to get dirty if it is raining/snowing.
> 
> 
> Dick


lol nice. Mine was like that originally. Then I drove it for a long road trip. Been on some beaten paths and lots of dirt roads. Now I look at the engine bay and it is caked in dust inside. I will probably never get it that clean again with all the tiny crevices etc.

This has me wondering, can I hose down my engine compartment? Probably not a smart thing to do and won't do it. Just wondering. I guess it is water resistant, but probably not water proof? The engine department is very dry, even when its pouring outside. The water drains around it, so not sure how waterproof the components in the engine compartment actually is.


----------



## rabstg (Jun 4, 2002)

baboondumdum said:


> lol nice. Mine was like that originally. Then I drove it for a long road trip. Been on some beaten paths and lots of dirt roads. Now I look at the engine bay and it is caked in dust inside. I will probably never get it that clean again with all the tiny crevices etc.
> 
> This has me wondering, can I hose down my engine compartment? Probably not a smart thing to do and won't do it. Just wondering. I guess it is water resistant, but probably not water proof? The engine department is very dry, even when its pouring outside. The water drains around it, so not sure how waterproof the components in the engine compartment actually is.


When the wife's was new'ish I brought it to a shop to be detailed. They sprayed armor all under the hood. They didn't clean under the hood, just sprayed armor all. So it was greasy dirt under there...

I sprayed a light coating of simple green and water mixed 50/50 and let it sit for 5 minutes then sprayed the engine bay with a water hose at moderate pressure. Cleaned out the gunk so more dust / dirt wouldn't stick and cake on.

Engine has been perfectly fine since. I will probably do it again at 50K miles when I do the transmission fluid change, Hyldex fluid change and major inspection.


----------



## Bobdhd (Jul 11, 2013)

baboondumdum said:


> lol nice. Mine was like that originally. Then I drove it for a long road trip. Been on some beaten paths and lots of dirt roads. Now I look at the engine bay and it is caked in dust inside. I will probably never get it that clean again with all the tiny crevices etc.
> 
> This has me wondering, can I hose down my engine compartment? Probably not a smart thing to do and won't do it. Just wondering. I guess it is water resistant, but probably not water proof? The engine department is very dry, even when its pouring outside. The water drains around it, so not sure how waterproof the components in the engine compartment actually is.





rabstg said:


> When the wifes was new"ish I brought it to a shop to be detailed. They sprayed armor all under the hood. They didn't clean under the hood, just sprayed armor all. So it was greasy dirt under there...
> 
> I sprayed a light coating of simple green and water mixed 50/50 and let it sit for 5 minutes then sprayed the engine bay with a water hose at moderate pressure. Cleaned out the gunk so more dust / dirt wouldn't stick and cake on.
> 
> Engine has been perfectly fine sine. I will probably do it again at 50K miles when I do the transmission fluid change, Hyldex fluid change and major inspection.


Done the wife & mine as well, simple green works, I've even used tire cleaner. Pressure washing too, just try not to force water up underneath things, then I start it up to get it to dry up fairly quick. The wife's Beetle gets really bad, she drives 100km (62 miles) a day, I just don't try & get everything in one go, I'll get the missed spots next time.


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

Interesting. But there seems to be electrical connectors and some parts that look like it might collect water? They have a shroud for protecting water from underside, but it acts like a vase so if I spray the top down, it might collect water?

Are there spots in the engine you want to avoid getting water on? Fuse box? Anywhere near the oil dip stick or oil cap? 

I want to do a pressure wash spray of the inside but just not sure if I will damage anything. THe dip stick for example is pretty crap as a cap. So if even a bit of water gets into the engine internals, that sounds pretty bad.


----------



## creazyboy (Oct 21, 2002)

*New set of use amg wheels*

Just install my new set of wheels


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

creazyboy said:


> dsc_0029.jpg


Mmm nope. That's not how the interwebs work. Gotta host the pic on a hosting site such as Flickr, Photobucket etc.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

baboondumdum said:


> Interesting. But there seems to be electrical connectors and some parts that look like it might collect water? They have a shroud for protecting water from underside, but it acts like a vase so if I spray the top down, it might collect water?
> 
> Are there spots in the engine you want to avoid getting water on? Fuse box? Anywhere near the oil dip stick or oil cap?
> 
> I want to do a pressure wash spray of the inside but just not sure if I will damage anything. THe dip stick for example is pretty crap as a cap. So if even a bit of water gets into the engine internals, that sounds pretty bad.


No reason to go high flow. Hose down w low pressure, add degreaser of your choice ( I use Adams APC 50% Dilution) agitate with brush and rinse again w low pressure. Spraying with a pressure washer will only cause issues.


----------



## Bobdhd (Jul 11, 2013)

DasCC said:


> No reason to go high flow. Hose down w low pressure, add degreaser of your choice ( I use Adams APC 50% Dilution) agitate with brush and rinse again w low pressure. Spraying with a pressure washer will only cause issues.





baboondumdum said:


> Interesting. But there seems to be electrical connectors and some parts that look like it might collect water? They have a shroud for protecting water from underside, but it acts like a vase so if I spray the top down, it might collect water?
> 
> Are there spots in the engine you want to avoid getting water on? Fuse box? Anywhere near the oil dip stick or oil cap?
> 
> I want to do a pressure wash spray of the inside but just not sure if I will damage anything. THe dip stick for example is pretty crap as a cap. So if even a bit of water gets into the engine internals, that sounds pretty bad.



Okay, I better clarify, if/when I use my pressure washer in the engine compartment or on the outside, I don't use it set at 2300psi non do I go 6" from my intended target. A pressure washer used at a 12-18" away does not have a huge cutting action with a fan tip, it can even be more gentle than some spray nozzles. Do you need to pay attention? Yes absolutely, but it sure makes my life a lot easier with a pretty clean engine bay & inner fenders to boot. And no, both the cars look better than when they were bought, well, not the wife's beetle, road rash is hard to look at & correct, but it still glows. 
You must do as you see fit, experience is what you get, when you didn't get what you wanted.


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

DasCC said:


> No reason to go high flow. Hose down w low pressure, add degreaser of your choice ( I use Adams APC 50% Dilution) agitate with brush and rinse again w low pressure. Spraying with a pressure washer will only cause issues.





Bobdhd said:


> Okay, I better clarify, if/when I use my pressure washer in the engine compartment or on the outside, I don't use it set at 2300psi non do I go 6" from my intended target. A pressure washer used at a 12-18" away does not have a huge cutting action with a fan tip, it can even be more gentle than some spray nozzles. Do you need to pay attention? Yes absolutely, but it sure makes my life a lot easier with a pretty clean engine bay & inner fenders to boot. And no, both the cars look better than when they were bought, well, not the wife's beetle, road rash is hard to look at & correct, but it still glows.
> You must do as you see fit, experience is what you get, when you didn't get what you wanted.


Oh, I should clarify yes, I probably won't go full pressure on it. The pressure washer has two modes. The low mode is pretty low pressure, almost like a garden nose with your thumb on the end. But when I press on the trigger, that's when it becomes powerful. I normally use the low pressure mode to wash the seals of the car door of dirt, and it doesn't even cause splash into the interior. But in general, I'm interested to know whether the engine can take water washing at all. From your accounts it seems like it is OK to do it, which is good as my engine compartment is a little too dirty and I'm itching to wash it. I might still try to avoid splashing any water near the oil dip stick or oil fill cap though just to be safe.

I agree that a clean engine bay is important too. Especially considering maybe heat transfer. The dust caked on your engine might act, however much little influence it may have, like a thermal insulator and may affect the heat transfer a little bit. I just feel a clean engine gets it back closer to the original state, which may or may not be the 'optimal' condition.


----------



## Bobdhd (Jul 11, 2013)

baboondumdum said:


> Oh, I should clarify yes, I probably won't go full pressure on it. The pressure washer has two modes. The low mode is pretty low pressure, almost like a garden nose with your thumb on the end. But when I press on the trigger, that's when it becomes powerful. I normally use the low pressure mode to wash the seals of the car door of dirt, and it doesn't even cause splash into the interior. But in general, I'm interested to know whether the engine can take water washing at all. From your accounts it seems like it is OK to do it, which is good as my engine compartment is a little too dirty and I'm itching to wash it. I might still try to avoid splashing any water near the oil dip stick or oil fill cap though just to be safe.
> 
> I agree that a clean engine bay is important too. Especially considering maybe heat transfer. The dust caked on your engine might act, however much little influence it may have, like a thermal insulator and may affect the heat transfer a little bit. I just feel a clean engine gets it back closer to the original state, which may or may not be the 'optimal' condition.


LoL, I am usually worried too, the engine is mostly warm to the touch, not near hot obviously, & I glance over the fuse area & as you say, the dip stick/oil cap. I have an old style car wash brush the kind that would attach to a hose, I use that to give a quick agitation to the top surfaces like the engine cover, under the hood, give it a couple of minutes, rinse & start it up run for 2-5 min, touch wood I haven't had an issue.


----------



## IHCSCOUT (Feb 24, 2016)

Installed a set of door moldings from spoilerandwingking today. Perfect paint match. Followed all directions but did not seem to bond evenly . Hope they stay on when I wash it. People looking at them thought they looked as good as oem.


----------



## lloydD (Jan 10, 2014)

Debadged the rear. Washed and waxed the body.


----------



## silverA4quattro (Jun 22, 2004)

Not today, but this past Friday I picked up my wife's new 2013 Tiguan sel 4 motion. This replaces our 2010 Jetta tdi which was totalled when another driver sideswiped us making an illegal pass. 

So far we love it. I'm sure I'll let the mod bug bite me but so far just some vcds coding for remote Windows etc. here she is and with her little brother 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greggmischenko (Mar 21, 2011)

*sort of long, but thought I would detail my experience with Wheel & Tire Road Hazard plan*

My fiancee was driving my car for work last Monday (hers was in the shop) and got a flat tire after hitting a piece of debris/metal on the highway in a construction zone. She said there were concrete lane barriers on either side and it was either run over the piece of metal or swerve to avoid it and hit the concrete barrier. So I guess the flat tire is the more favorable outcome of the two. I just got the car at the beginning of May so it had < 700 miles on it when it happened.

I had been hounding my sales guy and finance manager about the Wheel & Tire Road Hazard protection plan that is supposedly offered by VW but they could not get any information on it. It's through Fidelity Warranty Services but apparently only certain dealers are part of the program and actually offer/sell the protection plan (my VW dealer was not). It's a combined VW & Ford dealership (odd, I know) and luckily the Ford side of the dealership sells these road hazard plans all the time. So the finance manager was able to get the paperwork from his Ford counterpart and sell me the protection plan (they can be sold on any brand of vehicle by any dealer, you don't have to go to a VW dealer to get protection plan for a VW vehicle). From day 1 the finance manager said he would backdate the start date on the protection plan since I had said I wanted it before I even picked up my car and he made good on his promise.


I had the tire replaced at my VW dealership yesterday. Even though the VW service department never deals with the protection plan (since their VW sales department doesn't sell them) the process went smoothly. The service department called the warranty company to ensure I had coverage, they confirmed that I did, and the tire was replaced, mounted, and balanced at no cost to me (because I have the Deluxe plan).

Cost of Deluxe Plan: $449 for 3 years, unlimited miles
Cost of Standard Plan: $390 for 3 years, unlimited miles
What it would have cost to have the one tire replaced, mounted, balanced: ~$250 including tax


Standard Plan
Up to $200 for each tire and wheel replacement; $40 per repair limit. $1,200 lifetime maximum for the duration of the contract.

Deluxe Plan
No per occurrence limit for each tire and wheel; $40 per repair limit. $5,000 lifetime maximum for the duration of the contract.


----------



## russellvw21 (Mar 20, 2013)

Been followin here for awhile an the tiggys really intriguing me... my wife has a gli currently an we PATIENTLY waitin for the new tig to land state side... but right now prices on used tiguans are ridiculously low. (Used) so temptin to trade from gli to current tig an save money... but dam woman is inlove with the next gen already.. question has anyone here beefed up the current tig. Beefier wheels and tires ? Heightened suspension ? Mayb even led bar.. i see quite a few people bringin them lower to the ground. I find that counter intuitive (opinion) ... 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

russellvw21 said:


> Been followin here for awhile an the tiggys really intriguing me... my wife has a gli currently an we PATIENTLY waitin for the new tig to land state side... but right now prices on used tiguans are ridiculously low. (Used) so temptin to trade from gli to current tig an save money... but dam woman is inlove with the next gen already.. question has anyone here beefed up the current tig. Beefier wheels and tires ? Heightened suspension ? Mayb even led bar.. i see quite a few people bringin them lower to the ground. I find that counter intuitive (opinion) ...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


I agree, I think the Tiguan looks much better being more raised than lowered as unlike say a golf GTI, its not a street car. The cabin is too tall on the tiguan so I think lowering it feels out of proportion. But to each their own though.

I think raising the tiguan and then adding spacers will look better as it gives it a more aggressive look and appears more "off road worthy". I haven't done any of these addons myself though. Not sure if it voids warranty. But I generally find the standard Tiguan lacking in terms of ground clearance. I think it could use a few inches raised and then wheel spacers by a few inches also. Maybe bigger tires if it fits. Maybe even wider tires.

Deals of the century will be the used old gen Tiguans. Pay through the nose for a newer toy will be the newer one.


----------



## rabstg (Jun 4, 2002)

baboondumdum said:


> I agree, I think the Tiguan looks much better being more raised than lowered as unlike say a golf GTI, its not a street car. The cabin is too tall on the tiguan so I think lowering it feels out of proportion. But to each their own though.
> 
> I think raising the tiguan and then adding spacers will look better as it gives it a more aggressive look and appears more "off road worthy". I haven't done any of these addons myself though. Not sure if it voids warranty. But I generally find the standard Tiguan lacking in terms of ground clearance. I think it could use a few inches raised and then wheel spacers by a few inches also. Maybe bigger tires if it fits. Maybe even wider tires.
> 
> Deals of the century will be the used old gen Tiguans. Pay through the nose for a newer toy will be the newer one.


I always thought it was a tiguan on repo men but apparently it was a toureg... Anyway you prefer the rugged look... 


http://www.imcdb.org/vehicle_334552-Volkswagen-Touareg-2-Typ-7L-2009.html


----------



## young tiguan (Oct 29, 2012)

Was putting on lowering springs onto my Tig. The rears went on without an issue and then when I tried to do the fronts, I absolutely couldnt pull the strut tower off and I played with it until a CV Joint axle fell out. So now it is sitting on jacks inside my garage and I have no idea how to fix it because the CV joint wont pop back in...


----------



## VWTiger210 (Jul 13, 2014)

Washed, clayed, and waxed my rides


----------



## dnellans (Jul 21, 2012)

Serviced whole drivetrain. front and rear diffs, haldex, and dropped the pan on the 09M automatic. aside from a total fail on the haldex filter none of it was hard to do. will make whole other post for those who want to do it themselves and save nearly $1k quoted from dealer!


----------



## Kyle805 (Mar 1, 2014)

young tiguan said:


> Was putting on lowering springs onto my Tig. The rears went on without an issue and then when I tried to do the fronts, I absolutely couldnt pull the strut tower off and I played with it until a CV Joint axle fell out. So now it is sitting on jacks inside my garage and I have no idea how to fix it because the CV joint wont pop back in...


A strut spreader tool or even a ground down allen key makes pulling the front struts out much easier! Also my axle popped out during my install too, always easier to just take out the axle bolt and replace it. But I was able to get the angle just right and it actually mated back up without having to replace the whole thing, just took about 45 minutes of finagling and cursing.


----------



## young tiguan (Oct 29, 2012)

Finally got my springs on, it has been a long weekend. Wheels going on early this week!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kcleave (Aug 19, 2015)

young tiguan said:


> Finally got my springs on, it has been a long weekend. Wheels going on early this week!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What brand of springs H&R ?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kcleave (Aug 19, 2015)

What brand of springs did you install.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## young tiguan (Oct 29, 2012)

Kcleave said:


> What brand of springs did you install.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I installed the Eibach Pro Kit. I haven't driven on it for too long but from what I have noticed: the ride is a little bit stiffer but by no means uncomfortable, reduced the body roll - it no longer feels like an SUV but more like my buddies Golf, and plus lowered it a tasteful amount for not too much $$$. After a few weeks of driving I can give a much better review if people want to hear more. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

young tiguan said:


> I installed the Eibach Pro Kit. I haven't driven on it for too long but from what I have noticed: the ride is a little bit stiffer but by no means uncomfortable, reduced the body roll - it no longer feels like an SUV but more like my buddies Golf, and plus lowered it a tasteful amount for not too much $$$. After a few weeks of driving I can give a much better review if people want to hear more.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


hopefully you put new shocks/struts on also.


----------



## Yamanube (Mar 18, 2009)

Picked up an inexpensive set of wheels a couple of weeks ago (Alzor 881) and had the stock rubber swapped on. 18x8.5 front 18x9.5 rear, looks perfect with the drop IMO. Got a long over-due bath as well.

<a data-flickr-embed="true" href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/yamanube/26892561073/in/dateposted-public/" title="20160605_144430"><img src="https://c2.staticflickr.com/8/7345/26892561073_b7f869b06f_b.jpg" width="1024" height="477" alt="20160605_144430"></a><script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## Kyle805 (Mar 1, 2014)

Yamanube said:


> Picked up an inexpensive set of wheels a couple of weeks ago (Alzor 881) and had the stock rubber swapped on. 18x8.5 front 18x9.5 rear, looks perfect with the drop IMO. Got a long over-due bath as well.


Looks good! Just out of curiosity did you try and see what the fitment looks like of the 9.5s up front? I was considering picking up a set of those but I wanted a square set.


----------



## Yamanube (Mar 18, 2009)

Kyle805 said:


> Looks good! Just out of curiosity did you try and see what the fitment looks like of the 9.5s up front? I was considering picking up a set of those but I wanted a square set.


I never did, probably won't be able to find the time either. I can tell you that the lip on the 9.5 ends up flush with the fender opening, it could be close to rubbing at full lock with them on the front.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Put a set of HPA SHS coilovers on probably a month ago now but never posted it.
The Savannahs and new 225/45/19 tires went on as well.

Finally washed the Tig for the 2nd time last week....it's only been 7 months, so it was kind of due.
A clay bar, polish, and wax as well.

So here's a few pics...
Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr

Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr

Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr


----------



## johnand (Nov 13, 2011)

snobrdrdan,

That looks great. Love the slightly stretched tire, and that is the perfect stance :beer:


----------



## MK7_1211 (Oct 17, 2015)

Looks really good. I like her private room as well 


LSG 2016 Golf R , E55 AMG 
Max 360, 9500ix, V1 up for sale


----------



## Kyle805 (Mar 1, 2014)

Installed my new(to me) Forge catch can! No more leaky pcv valve. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dnellans (Jul 21, 2012)

Kyle805 said:


> Installed my new(to me) Forge catch can! No more leaky pcv valve.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




leaky pcv valve you say? do tell more


----------



## dnellans (Jul 21, 2012)

I got my tunes put back on the Tig at brink motorsports today and picked up the apt mobile dongle while I was at it. can't say v2.2 tunes are noticably stronger than v1.2 I was running but it's certainly no worse. dongle is pricey but switching ability sure is convenient!


----------



## Kyle805 (Mar 1, 2014)

dnellans said:


> leaky pcv valve you say? do tell more


Not much to say really, I actually made a thread asking opinions about it last week some time. Any who I had a lumpy idle for a few days then a cel came on after that. Did some homework online and went to my tuner, turned out it was the pcv. Guess it's been a big issue on the fsi that continued to the tsi's. Super easy swap and after a test drive after the install the car feels great!


----------



## ledlow (May 30, 2011)

Brink in Austin?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dnellans (Jul 21, 2012)

yup brink in Austin on north Lamar - good set of guys


----------



## Bobdhd (Jul 11, 2013)

Kyle805 said:


> Installed my new(to me) Forge catch can! No more leaky pcv valve.



Well at least you didn't pop the main seal. Kind of stupid really, I put one on my new Tig right away, just the thought of that sorta freaked me out.


----------



## slicccknut (Dec 23, 2008)

snobrdrdan said:


> Put a set of HPA SHS coilovers on probably a month ago now but never posted it.
> The Savannahs and new 225/45/19 tires went on as well.
> 
> Finally washed the Tig for the 2nd time last week....it's only been 7 months, so it was kind of due.
> ...


Nice!! :thumbup:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

MK7_1211 said:


> Looks really good. I like her private room as well





slicccknut said:


> Nice!! :thumbup:


Thanks! :heart:

The garage gets shared with the wife's Passat though...I just had it in the middle when I was detailing it



johnand said:


> snobrdrdan,
> 
> That looks great. Love the slightly stretched tire, and that is the perfect stance :beer:


Thanks
Yeah...without those 225/45/19 tires, it'd be rubbing like crazy or not sitting at that height. They sit just inside the wheel liner, thankfully, and just barely clear.


Next up might be a fender flare swap, so the wheels don't look so tucked in though


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Swapped out the rear HPA shocks for some Koni Yellows and put the perches back in to level it out/add a touch of rake

Before:
Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr

Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr

After:
Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr

Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr


----------



## ekyp (Nov 15, 2013)

Sourced the logo door warning light and OEM led footwell light from China and installed in to our 2010 Tiguan.


----------



## VWTiger210 (Jul 13, 2014)

dnellans said:


> I got my tunes put back on the Tig at brink motorsports today and picked up the apt mobile dongle while I was at it. can't say v2.2 tunes are noticably stronger than v1.2 I was running but it's certainly no worse. dongle is pricey but switching ability sure is convenient!


I too have the dongle. Really convenient to switch between tunes but kind of annoying looking at intermittent fault code pop up in the app with no CEL which brings out the OCD in me and makes me wonder if the tune is screwing up my ECU and hoping I don't get a CEL and my engine goes in to fail safe mode. When the first loaded 2.2 they learned that some TCUs will bang into gear from Park so 1.2 was loaded into my ECU.

On a separate note. I bought and installed the Hella smoked third brake light.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Pulled this off on Saturday morning...











*ONLY* to put it back on an hour or so later, after finding out that the Unitronic downpipe does NOT fit the FWD Tiguan _(after being told it did)_  :banghead:

Was pretty pissed about that

No Stage 2 for me 





...yet


----------



## ScottyMacTig (Jan 9, 2015)

*Drove through a flooded intersection saturday...*

Aaaand this happened to both fog housings :facepalm: Bulb out warning for the passenger side popped on late sunday.


----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

Kyle805 said:


> Installed my new(to me) Forge catch can! No more leaky pcv valve.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im curious if you also found that it was extremely annoying getting the hose to actually stay on the intake pipe? I have actually had mine come off before and I was wondering if you found a better solution to get it to stay tight since it is in an awkward location.


----------



## Kyle805 (Mar 1, 2014)

Java^Tiggy said:


> Im curious if you also found that it was extremely annoying getting the hose to actually stay on the intake pipe? I have actually had mine come off before and I was wondering if you found a better solution to get it to stay tight since it is in an awkward location.


I thought the same so I just took the whole intake off and put the hose off while it was disconnected. Got a plenty strong connection so I'd be pretty surprised if it loosened up there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

Kyle805 said:


> I thought the same so I just took the whole intake off and put the hose off while it was disconnected. Got a plenty strong connection so I'd be pretty surprised if it loosened up there.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not a bad idea. Thanks!

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## raygerard (Jul 12, 2015)

Got my carbon cleaning done at PURE motorsports here in San Diego. Great team here and quality work. 

Here are some before and after pics. Be sure to get this done! Night and day difference when I got the car back.


----------



## WolfsburgVW96 (Dec 27, 2003)

raygerard said:


> Got my carbon cleaning done at PURE motorsports here in San Diego. Great team here and quality work.
> 
> How many miles on your car when this was done?


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

WolfsburgVW96 said:


> How many miles on your car when this was done?


x2


----------



## raygerard (Jul 12, 2015)

WolfsburgVW96 said:


> raygerard said:
> 
> 
> > Got my carbon cleaning done at PURE motorsports here in San Diego. Great team here and quality work.
> ...


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

raygerard said:


> WolfsburgVW96 said:
> 
> 
> > 62,xxx Miles when it was done.
> ...


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

raygerard said:


> Got my carbon cleaning done at PURE motorsports here in San Diego. Great team here and quality work.
> 
> Here are some before and after pics. Be sure to get this done! Night and day difference when I got the car back.


Are you getting noticeable performance differences now that it is cleaned?


----------



## raygerard (Jul 12, 2015)

baboondumdum said:


> Are you getting noticeable performance differences now that it is cleaned?



I had the APR stage 1 put on around 55,000 miles. Big difference between stock and tuned. After having the carbon cleaning done, there definitely was a noticeable performance difference. The car is running all around smooth and it feels like it pulls harder. Stage 1 and 2 APR intake going in tomorrow


----------



## dnellans (Jul 21, 2012)

raygerard said:


> I had the APR stage 1 put on around 55,000 miles. Big difference between stock and tuned. After having the carbon cleaning done, there definitely was a noticeable performance difference. The car is running all around smooth and it feels like it pulls harder. Stage 1 and 2 APR intake going in tomorrow


pretty impressive cleaning job - can i ask what it cost you and what method they used? walnuts? something else?

you'll like the APR intake - down low it doesn't make much difference but on the top end you can feel it pull harder longer. APR does have a specific tune as well for the intake so make sure you update at some point too


----------



## rabstg (Jun 4, 2002)

Had the wife's oil and haldex fluid changed. While it was in the shop I had them check the timing chain tensioner. Whew, rev2... Man was I happy to hear that. 2012 tig.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Vacuumed the interior (golden retrievers shed a lot)

Quick detailed the interior 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## young tiguan (Oct 29, 2012)

Decided to carbon fiber vinyl wrap some trim. And Crown Royal shifter boot for ****s and giggles


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

young tiguan said:


> Decided to carbon fiber vinyl wrap some trim. And Crown Royal shifter boot for ****s and giggles
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wrap looks nice

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Bobdhd (Jul 11, 2013)

young tiguan said:


> Decided to carbon fiber vinyl wrap some trim. And Crown Royal shifter boot for ****s and giggles


Ha ha, was just working on mine in a bronze. Yours looks good, mine gets a wrinkle at the edge of one of the silver rings when the sun hits it.


----------



## raygerard (Jul 12, 2015)

dnellans said:


> pretty impressive cleaning job - can i ask what it cost you and what method they used? walnuts? something else?
> 
> you'll like the APR intake - down low it doesn't make much difference but on the top end you can feel it pull harder longer. APR does have a specific tune as well for the intake so make sure you update at some point too


It cost around 750.00 and not 100% sure what they used to clean it but it does look like they were scraping in there. Ill ask them next week when I get the updated tune. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## rabstg (Jun 4, 2002)

My wife asked if I put some wax on if it it will look better...


----------



## Bobdhd (Jul 11, 2013)

rabstg said:


> My wife asked if I put some wax on if it it will look better...


Ouch, that's going to hurt the pocket book


----------



## rabstg (Jun 4, 2002)

It should buff right out... LOL


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

rabstg said:


> My wife asked if I put some wax on if it it will look better...


Simplify the discussion and just say yes. I mean, wax does presumably come after a new paint job.

Ouch how did that happen?


----------



## mnboarder1 (Jul 25, 2010)

I put some OEM 19" S4 Peelers on my girlfriends Tiguan today. I think it turned out amazing. It's a 2015 S 4motion. 

Anyone here have any recommendations of a lowering spring that would drop it an inch maybe two? Do the MK6 GTI/R Springs work in them?

Bri's 2015 Tiguan with 19" Peelers by Chris, on Flickr

Untitled by Chris, on Flickr

Untitled by Chris, on Flickr


----------



## rabstg (Jun 4, 2002)

baboondumdum said:


> Simplify the discussion and just say yes. I mean, wax does presumably come after a new paint job.
> 
> Ouch how did that happen?


She wasn't watching as she backed out of the garage. .


----------



## rabstg (Jun 4, 2002)

Some people like the eibach but I have always been partial to the H&R's..


----------



## young tiguan (Oct 29, 2012)

Nothing to the Tiguan but took advantage of my vinyl cutter and made this custom t-shirt. Came out much better than expected!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J!m (May 2, 2016)

mnboarder1 said:


> I put some OEM 19" S4 Peelers on my girlfriends Tiguan today. I think it turned out amazing. It's a 2015 S 4motion.
> 
> Anyone here have any recommendations of a lowering spring that would drop it an inch maybe two? Do the MK6 GTI/R Springs work in them?
> 
> ...


Awesome look, great job with the S4 Rims.

I still struggle with the decision to put them on. Found TTS ones 9x19 et52 which I am sure need spacers in the front and back to function properly. Which are yours 8,5x19 et44? Did you need spacers in the front because of rubbing by full left/ right sterring lock?


----------



## ChiefGolf (Jul 11, 2004)

Installed a Set of Yakima Timberline towers and aero bars. Not slimline, but it will hold all my stuff and I can open the sunroof 3/4s of the way. Removable when I want a clean look.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

mnboarder1 said:


> Anyone here have any recommendations of a lowering spring that would drop it an inch maybe two?


Eibach Pro-Kit: 85107.540
Lowers it 1.25"
They're linear and still work decent (good ride quality still) with the OEM struts/shocks.
Definitely the better route, especially if it's for your g/f's Tig

The H&R's...they lower it just .1" more, but they're definitely stiffer and don't pair up as well with the OEM struts/shocks


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

ChiefGolf said:


> Installed a Set of Yakima Timberline towers and aero bars. Not slimline, but it will hold all my stuff and I can open the sunroof 3/4s of the way. Removable when I want a clean look.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I noticed you got the one size up version. 

I just got the thule aeroblades and was deciding between the larger size or the one that fit the tiguan. At the end I didn't want so much sticking out. Still manages to fit a half sized roof box + 1 kayak with a J rack or 1 bike, so the extra length was not needed in my case.


----------



## ChiefGolf (Jul 11, 2004)

I thought about the shorter bars but realized that they would not extend far enough. These are a bit long but I am going to go with a shorter cargo box as well which will be wider 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## young tiguan (Oct 29, 2012)

Teaser of my new wheels with center caps I custom made earlier 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

^^^Neuspeeds?


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Took car in so dealer can replace the trunk switch

Purchased the maintenance plan out to 50,000 miles for $900 plus tax

See thread about grilles and a free mod 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## arkie45 (Jun 16, 2016)

Sitting in the customer lounge at PHP-Specialists while they are doing an APR downpipe and APR Stage II install on my Tiguan. Just had the Stage I installed a few weeks ago and was so blown away I couldn't stop at Stage I.


----------



## Tiggy_Marley (Jul 14, 2015)

arkie45 said:


> Sitting in the customer lounge at PHP-Specialists while they are doing an APR downpipe and APR Stage II install on my Tiguan. Just had the Stage I installed a few weeks ago and was so blown away I couldn't stop at Stage I.


awesome! keep us posted...I'm torn as to what my next 'pricey' mod should be. torn between stage 2 or coilovers...


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

installed skoda yeti mirror caps, rline fog grilles and waiting on my golf r steering wheel and paddles to show up to do the install. :laugh:


----------



## energie23vw (Jun 28, 2016)

^where did you order the skoda mirrors caps from?


----------



## arkie45 (Jun 16, 2016)

Tiggy_Marley said:


> awesome! keep us posted...I'm torn as to what my next 'pricey' mod should be. torn between stage 2 or coilovers...


Just got back from the 80 mile trip to have my Stage II installed. Seems like power is more linear and stays strong to 6500 shift point. The sound is perfect...deeper and throatier, but not at all harsh. Next step...lower with better shoes!


----------



## Tiggy_Marley (Jul 14, 2015)

arkie45 said:


> Just got back from the 80 mile trip to have my Stage II installed. Seems like power is more linear and stays strong to 6500 shift point. The sound is perfect...deeper and throatier, but not at all harsh. Next step...lower with better shoes!


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: nice!


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

arkie45 said:


> Just got back from the 80 mile trip to have my Stage II installed. Seems like power is more linear and stays strong to 6500 shift point. The sound is perfect...deeper and throatier, but not at all harsh. Next step...lower with better shoes!


Excuse my noob-ness, but what does 6500 shift point mean?


----------



## Kcleave (Aug 19, 2015)

Front window tint Lamar green 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## arkie45 (Jun 16, 2016)

baboondumdum said:


> Excuse my noob-ness, but what does 6500 shift point mean?


2009 Tiguan auto transmission 6500 rpm shift point at wide open throttle with APR program in ECU.


----------



## steveo17 (Feb 9, 2010)

arkie45 said:


> 2009 Tiguan auto transmission 6500 rpm shift point at wide open throttle with APR program in ECU.


this would be the OEM shift point no? APR and any tuner for that matter does not touch anything on the TCU of these cars


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

steveo17 said:


> this would be the OEM shift point no? APR and any tuner for that matter does not touch anything on the TCU of these cars


not in regular drive mode. It still shifts early.

in sport, it's about 5000 rpms....

if you wanted redline shifts, then you could use the manual Tiptronic mode.


----------



## dnellans (Jul 21, 2012)

BsickPassat said:


> not in regular drive mode. It still shifts early.
> 
> in sport, it's about 5000 rpms....
> 
> if you wanted redline shifts, then you could use the manual Tiptronic mode.


Anyone know why no tuners adjust the trans at all? On my F-150 ecoboost (3.5 twin turbo) adjusting shift pressure and torque management during shifts is one of the best improvements from the tunes. Given that the 09G 6-speed auto is one of the sloppiest automatics i've had I would love to have the firmness and quickness of shifts turned up.


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

i have been waiting for someone to do a tune on the 09G since the day i bought the tig.... 

i hope and pray someone will soon. Sloppy is an understatement :thumbdown:


----------



## steveo17 (Feb 9, 2010)

BsickPassat said:


> not in regular drive mode. It still shifts early.
> 
> in sport, it's about 5000 rpms....
> 
> if you wanted redline shifts, then you could use the manual Tiptronic mode.


i'd have to watch mine again at WOT throttle, but i'm pretty sure the TCU lets it go into redline a little bit.

regardless, there's no point in taking these little turbos to redline, you're losing power past ~5500 rpm


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

after 5000 rpms, boost tapers down as you get to redline.


----------



## young tiguan (Oct 29, 2012)

steveo17 said:


> i'd have to watch mine again at WOT throttle, but i'm pretty sure the TCU lets it go into redline a little bit.
> 
> regardless, there's no point in taking these little turbos to redline, you're losing power past ~5500 rpm


Although you are correct that you start to lose power after 5500, it is optimal to shift past 6,000 rpm; when you shift into your next gear the RPMs obviously drop but they drop to when the Tig is almost in full boost. The 5500 shift will be slower in the next gear so you have to look at it from that perspective. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

young tiguan said:


> Although you are correct that you start to lose power after 5500, it is optimal to shift past 6,000 rpm; when you shift into your next gear the RPMs obviously drop but they drop to when the Tig is almost in full boost. The 5500 shift will be slower in the next gear so you have to look at it from that perspective.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Because the 2.0T uses a tiny turbo, full boost comes low in the rpm range.

Then again, I don't often yell POWER!!!! when I drive.


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

I dont know you guys... but i shift at 9k.......



























































:laugh: :wave:


----------



## young tiguan (Oct 29, 2012)

BsickPassat said:


> Because the 2.0T uses a tiny turbo, full boost comes low in the rpm range.
> 
> Then again, I don't often yell POWER!!!! when I drive.


You're correct that the smaller turbo does spool up quickly. But if you look at the APR Stage 1 dyno sheet from the mkvi, the power at 6,500 is greater than 3,500; shifting at 5,500 will roughly drop you to 3,500 while shifting at 6,500 will roughly drop you to 4,500 where you shift at slightly lower power but start the next gear at a much higher power. I have found I ran faster quarter miles by shifting later in the power band. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steveo17 (Feb 9, 2010)

young tiguan said:


> Although you are correct that you start to lose power after 5500, it is optimal to shift past 6,000 rpm; when you shift into your next gear the RPMs obviously drop but they drop to when the Tig is almost in full boost. The 5500 shift will be slower in the next gear so you have to look at it from that perspective.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





young tiguan said:


> You're correct that the smaller turbo does spool up quickly. But if you look at the APR Stage 1 dyno sheet from the mkvi, the power at 6,500 is greater than 3,500; shifting at 5,500 will roughly drop you to 3,500 while shifting at 6,500 will roughly drop you to 4,500 where you shift at slightly lower power but start the next gear at a much higher power. I have found I ran faster quarter miles by shifting later in the power band.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


regardless of what RPM you're dropping to, you are not going to be holding any boost in between the gear shifts due to the transmission. with that, there is no need to take these k03s to redline


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

goofydoug's summer sale :laugh:


----------



## nilemann (Dec 23, 2014)

JPeezy said:


> goofydoug's summer sale :laugh:


What radio is that? And, where did you get the silver trim caps around the buttons? I've been considering both? 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

radio is an Eonon GA5153W which i will put for sale soon since i just got a RNS510. If the silver caps you mean are the ones on the steering wheel they are oem. It is a golf r steering wheel. :thumbup:


----------



## lowburb (May 14, 2005)

I sent the wife on a 6 hour round-trip to have APR stg 2 ver 2.2 installed! I have an understanding wife...


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

you need to send your wife on a spa day :laugh:


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

Front Biltseins PSS installed - On to the Rear now.


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

pardon how dirty the truck is. Still got lots of work left to do this weekend. 

Had an issue with 2 studs on the rear wheel so i will be removing them and putting my stock lug bolts back on. 

hope everyone has a good 4th of july :thumbup:


----------



## lowburb (May 14, 2005)

JPeezy said:


> pardon how dirty the truck is. Still got lots of work left to do this weekend.
> 
> Had an issue with 2 studs on the rear wheel so i will be removing them and putting my stock lug bolts back on.
> 
> hope everyone has a good 4th of july :thumbup:


The Tig looks good!


----------



## lowburb (May 14, 2005)

Today I installed the Carbonio CAI and removed the restrictor in the clutch line.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

JPeezy said:


>


Nice :thumbup:

And that's the reason why I wanted the regular flares _(instead of the R-line flares)...._the Savannahs sit perfect with them 


Still waiting for the details on the MK7 R exhaust, btw  :laugh:


----------



## young tiguan (Oct 29, 2012)

Wheels on today, 18x8.5 +35 all around with 8mm spacers on the rear (so equivalent to +27 in the rear). 








I couldn't find any offset pictures on the forum so I wanted to take some. Front it is almost flush, maybe 3,4mm would make it perfect. 








Rears with the 8mm spacers are perfectly flush, very happy about those.








If you want to calculate offset information about your potential wheels google wheel offset calculator, and use the 8.5 width +35 for front, 8.5 +27 for rear and input your new size for comparison of how much further inward/outward the wheels would sit. If you have any questions, feel free to message me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 60hawkrod (Jul 8, 2010)

*JPeezy: Nice Tig*

Did you change out the exhaust tips on your Tig? They look good. I'm looking for something better than the stock SS ones, and yours don't look stock.


----------



## Bobdhd (Jul 11, 2013)

JPeezy said:


> pardon how dirty the truck is. Still got lots of work left to do this weekend.
> 
> Had an issue with 2 studs on the rear wheel so i will be removing them and putting my stock lug bolts back on.
> 
> hope everyone has a good 4th of july :thumbup:


Nice look. 
I like the rear spoiler, I bet the rear window stays pretty clean, the R one seems worse for sucking crap onto the back than the plain one.


----------



## Bobdhd (Jul 11, 2013)

young tiguan said:


> Wheels on today, 18x8.5 +35 all around with 8mm spacers on the rear (so equivalent to +27 in the rear).
> I couldn't find any offset pictures on the forum so I wanted to take some. Front it is almost flush, maybe 3,4mm would make it perfect.
> Rears with the 8mm spacers are perfectly flush, very happy about those.
> If you want to calculate offset information about your potential wheels google wheel offset calculator, and use the 8.5 width +35 for front, 8.5 +27 for rear and input your new size for comparison of how much further inward/outward the wheels would sit. If you have any questions, feel free to message me.


Looking good :thumbup:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

60hawkrod said:


> Did you change out the exhaust tips on your Tig? They look good. I'm looking for something better than the stock SS ones, and yours don't look stock.


He's running a OEM MK7 Golf R exhaust, which is a quad tip setup


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

snobrdrdan said:


> He's running a OEM MK7 Golf R exhaust, which is a quad tip setup


What is the hitch foot stand for? Does it double as a "don't rear end me at stop" protection?


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

It's a weather tech bump step

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

BsickPassat said:


> It's a weather tech bump step
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


Ha, so it is. Like how some people leave the hitch ball on. 

Although, they do say that letting your hitch take the first impact can cause a larger shock on the passengers because the normal bumper is designed to dampen then load and decrease force of impact. Also, in case of a rear end, it may do more structural damage than if rear end had occurred with the bumper, because now you are talking about frame damage, vs bumper damage.


----------



## energie23vw (Jun 28, 2016)

JPeezy said:


>


Where did you order the skoda yeti mirror caps from?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

energie23vw said:


> Where did you order the skoda yeti mirror caps from?


He bought them used from Doug on here:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7995378-FS-Brushed-silver-mirror-caps-OEM-Skoda


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Pulled the coilovers off and put this final suspension setup in.

This is THE best setup I've tried yet. VERY comfortable and a 1.75" drop. Definitely better than the (super stiff) OEM "Sport suspension" too. 

Eibach Pro-Kit springs: 85107.540
Koni Sport dampers: 8741-1546 & 8040-1395

The Eibachs are linear with rates of 171 in the front & 217 in the rear (fitting both the FWD & 4motion).

Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr

Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr

Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr

IMG_7025 by Dan W, on Flickr

IMG_7026 by Dan W, on Flickr

IMG_7034 by Dan W, on Flickr

IMG_7033 by Dan W, on Flickr

IMG_7035 by Dan W, on Flickr

IMG_7039 by Dan W, on Flickr

IMG_7040 by Dan W, on Flickr

IMG_7037 by Dan W, on Flickr


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

I'm still on the 225/45/19 tires I had before (might switch back to 255/40/19's), but here's a comparison versus a stock Tiguan

Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr

Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr

AND

Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr

Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr

Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr

Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

should of bought my konis barely 300 miles on them.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

hopefully, with the Koni Sports, the rear rebound setting is chosen "correctly" the first time.... since adjusting them requires removal from the vehicle.

eventually, I might buy a set of Koni FSD.


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

best setting for rebound on the konis is 1/4 turn from full hard to soft. :thumbup:


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

baboondumdum said:


> Ha, so it is. Like how some people leave the hitch ball on.
> 
> Although, they do say that letting your hitch take the first impact can cause a larger shock on the passengers because the normal bumper is designed to dampen then load and decrease force of impact. Also, in case of a rear end, it may do more structural damage than if rear end had occurred with the bumper, because now you are talking about frame damage, vs bumper damage.


I live in New York. There are way too many idiots driving here. So I keep the bump step in efforts to keep people from scratching my bumper 

People use bumper guards i use the bump step :laugh:


----------



## Da Master (Feb 5, 2011)

just bought a first gen tiguan (coming from golf mk6) but do the coilover from a golf fit on a tiguan?


----------



## steveo17 (Feb 9, 2010)

Da Master said:


> just bought a first gen tiguan (coming from golf mk6) but do the coilover from a golf fit on a tiguan?


i believe they do, but you have to add roughly 2 inches to the minimum drop from that of a GTI/Jetta. Also, if you have a 4motion, the rear might sag a little more due to the weight


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

not necessarily true. 

If you use GOLF R coilovers (i am using them) you will have a very even drop. The weight difference between a golf r and a tiguan is a couple hundred lbs. 

I would not necessarily use a gti/jetta set of coils due to the spring rates being completely different.

I adjusted my coils to a 2.1''drop over the stock suspension front and 1.8'' rear.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

baboondumdum said:


> Ha, so it is. Like how some people leave the hitch ball on.
> 
> Although, they do say that letting your hitch take the first impact can cause a larger shock on the passengers because the normal bumper is designed to dampen then load and decrease force of impact. Also, in case of a rear end, it may do more structural damage than if rear end had occurred with the bumper, because now you are talking about frame damage, vs bumper damage.


It's not like leaving the hitch ball on. The bumpstep is made out of plastic, so it's going to to break first

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

It is completely different than having the ball hitch. You are comparing metal to a plastic step. As i mentioned i use it mostly to prevent my bumper from being hit all day long


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

JPeezy said:


> I live in New York. There are way too many idiots driving here. So I keep the bump step in efforts to keep people from scratching my bumper
> 
> People use bumper guards i use the bump step :laugh:


Yeah its like that everywhere. I was in a rental one time and a texter with a learners license rear ended me with her mom's car. If there was a hitch ball, it would have no visible damage to my car and a hole in their bumper. I know some people purposely leave their hitch ball on their received as "rear end protection". Lots of pictures showing people doing that suffer no visible damage with light rear end incidents but the rear ender suffers significantly more damage. The insurance industry actually did research on this also and even specifically warns drivers that doing so will protect the car but may do damage to the persons with a higher shock on impact. Although at higher speeds of collision, it will probably bend the car frame and cause more damage than if the collision was to the bumper that can be changed out and absorbs the impact.

The most DIY thing I've seen on the road was people putting foam blocks on their front and rear bumpers that is taped on. It looks ugly too. They just drive it around like that all day. *Shakes head*. I would opt for a bull bar in the front and a hitch ball in the back.


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

JPeezy said:


> It is completely different than having the ball hitch. You are comparing metal to a plastic step. As i mentioned i use it mostly to prevent my bumper from being hit all day long


Was not aware your specific product was made of plastic. I thought it was a similar kind of product to this that I have seen: http://superbumper.com/, which basically has the same intentions as the hitch ball, i.e. damage the other guy's car first in rear end collision.

In your case of it being all plastic, then I guess yeah, its good for very light bumps and making people aware of it while protecting the bumper itself, but likely no frame damage on harder impacts as the step gets crushed and then your bumper takes over.


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

they do offer a metal version. I just dont see the point at this moment.


----------



## dgreenberg (Feb 8, 2014)

Couldn't pass up this super cheap lease. Sealed the deal on a '16 R-Line 4 Motion for my wife today to eventually replace her 2010 Jetta TDI. (Parking it until the court settlement is finalized) 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## russellvw21 (Mar 20, 2013)

dgreenberg said:


> Couldn't pass up this super cheap lease. Sealed the deal on a '16 R-Line 4 Motion for my wife today to eventually replace her 2010 Jetta TDI. (Parking it until the court settlement is finalized)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How much they leasing for?


----------



## dgreenberg (Feb 8, 2014)

russellvw21 said:


> How much they leasing for?


Low $260 range 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## russellvw21 (Mar 20, 2013)

Wow impressive! Hope that down-payment wasnt 4k

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## dgreenberg (Feb 8, 2014)

russellvw21 said:


> Wow impressive! Hope that down-payment wasnt 4k
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Lol 2k


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lloydD (Jan 10, 2014)

Washed and waxed the body. Then I installed my roof rack.


----------



## russellvw21 (Mar 20, 2013)

dgreenberg said:


> Lol 2k
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fuk off. That sounds like a great deal


Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## dgreenberg (Feb 8, 2014)

russellvw21 said:


> Fuk off. That sounds like a great deal
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Haha I was surprised where they started and I got them down even lower 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## russellvw21 (Mar 20, 2013)

Dam myb i need to trade my gti in for a tiggy... but pateintly holding out for the new one 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## steveo17 (Feb 9, 2010)

dgreenberg said:


> Low $260 range
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





russellvw21 said:


> Wow impressive! Hope that down-payment wasnt 4k
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk





dgreenberg said:


> Lol 2k
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





i got a 2013 Tiguan S CPO with 23,000 miles and i put 0 down at .9%/60 months

Payments are only $315 a month


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

steveo17 said:


> i got a 2013 Tiguan S CPO with 23,000 miles and i put 0 down at .9%/60 months
> 
> Payments are only $315 a month


But thats an S...


----------



## steveo17 (Feb 9, 2010)

98DUB said:


> But thats an S...



yea obviously. just saying that i thought i got a pretty good deal as well. and plus i'll own it at the end of 5 years.

the same deal would apply to an R Line. it would just be ~$450/month with 0 down or $410/month with $2000 down


----------



## dgreenberg (Feb 8, 2014)

steveo17 said:


> yea obviously. just saying that i thought i got a pretty good deal as well. and plus i'll own it at the end of 5 years.
> 
> the same deal would apply to an R Line. it would just be ~$450/month with 0 down or $410/month with $2000 down


I will own it after our Jetta gets bought back and settlements are issued. @ lease end I can buy the car for $17685. $2,000 + $9100 in lease payments + $17685 residual = $28,785. I feel that is a pretty sweet deal, especially since purchasing would have lost $3,000 in incentives raising the price to $29,000 before any dealer fees, title, reg, etc. 

I plan to make the VW required minimum of 4 lease payments to lock in all the rebates, then buy it outright. R-Line 4motion for just over $26,000 = WIN 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dgreenberg (Feb 8, 2014)

Anybody have any HID housings for sale? Like the 14 and 15 Rlines?


----------



## steveo17 (Feb 9, 2010)

dgreenberg said:


> I will own it after out Jetta gets bought back and settlements are issued. @ lease end I can buy the car for $17685. $9360 in lease payments + $17685 = $27,045. I feel that is a pretty sweet deal!
> 
> I plan to make the VW required minimum of 4 lease payments to lock in all the rebates, then buy it outright. R-Line 4motion for just over $26,000 = WIN
> 
> ...


Btw think you forgot a number there. You put 2,000 down right? 

That sounds like a pretty good deal though i was checking cars.com and saw some r lines brand new for under 24k

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## steveo17 (Feb 9, 2010)

dgreenberg said:


> Anybody have any HID housings for sale? Like the 14 and 15 Rlines?


Wrong section bud. Check the classifieds. 
There's a seller on there with really high quality aftermarket oem replicas for about $600 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## dgreenberg (Feb 8, 2014)

steveo17 said:


> Btw think you forgot a number there. You put 2,000 down right?
> 
> That sounds like a pretty good deal though i was checking cars.com and saw some r lines brand new for under 24k
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Edited my previous post.

The catch with all those cars listed for $24,000 is the incentives. You lose roughly $3,000 right off the top if you decide to finance instead of lease. 

I called many of those dealerships that were down in the $24k and those were FWD models. $25k models had no options. My wife's has roof cross carrier bars, tow hitch, stow n go, monster mats, etc so it does bring up the price slightly. 

And not to come off like a total ass but I'm not here to argue. Simply put I feel like I got a good deal. I've financed two and leased two VW's now and I know how their games work. This was 100% a better deal than buying the car. 

Numbers don't lie bud. That's the same car, with the lost rebate, $2,000 down 60 months @1.9% which is VW credits rate on that car. Let's put this to bed now 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rawtor51 (Jun 5, 2006)

Fitted this


----------



## nsmsam (Feb 5, 2003)

Taken my Tiguan to Mexico the sixth time. Mexico is so much fun. You must go there.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

JPeezy said:


> should of bought my konis barely 300 miles on them.


 :facepalm:
You only put the H&R lift springs up for sale though



BsickPassat said:


> hopefully, with the Koni Sports, the rear rebound setting is chosen "correctly" the first time.... since adjusting them requires removal from the vehicle.
> 
> eventually, I might buy a set of Koni FSD.


Yeah I know. 
I put them a 1/2 turn from full soft, what Koni recommends.

I hated the OEM "sport" suspension. WAAAY too stiff on our crappy roads, & now it's not skipping/bouncing over the bumps in the road but soaking them up.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

The wife got this for me. I wish it was a mechanical gauge (it's electrical), but it's still nice.

New South Boost Gauge/Pod
New South Boost Tap

How New South recommends you install it:









But me, being different, put it in the lower vent and turned it so the vents were vertical.
_I thought on top was sitting too high & out of place._

Just need a small notch 90 degrees from the notch they had:









And then routed the wiring out the bottom:









Test fit:

















Boost tap:









Hose routing & sender (under the dash):









Final result:


----------



## Heezy (Apr 17, 2012)

I put the new south mechanical gauge in mine since I still had it from my GTI. Barely fits since it is much larger than the electronic one. Had to shave down the inside of the vent to get it to fit.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Too bad I don't know if there are any other differences between the BPY intake manifold and CCTA/CBFA other than the lower port that is used on the BPY motor

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Installed cold weather filter 



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

BsickPassat said:


> Installed cold weather filter
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


In July?


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Threw on my cross bike for a quick ride 



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## FaxBlOnD (Mar 13, 2013)

Install H&R Ultra Low


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Heezy said:


> I put the new south mechanical gauge in mine since I still had it from my GTI. Barely fits since it is much larger than the electronic one. Had to shave down the inside of the vent to get it to fit.


Interesting.

What's holding it in place/in the vent?


----------



## Heezy (Apr 17, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> Interesting.
> 
> What's holding it in place/in the vent?


The fit in the vent actually holds it in place. Shaved it down just enough to fit. Only way to get it out is to pull the vent out and push it from the back.


----------



## young tiguan (Oct 29, 2012)

Finished programming my DIY boost gauge today. Wired it up to test with a potentiometer, goes from -30inHg vacuum to 24 psi of boost right now so looks like it will work. I will have it wired to a MPX4250AP map sensor I purchased which will be tapped into the intake manifold. Best part, 40$ total in parts and a couple days of tinkering after work so I'm happy. If it works well in my Tig I can do a writeup/share code and parts for it so everyone doesn't have to spend a ton of money on one. Has active boost as well as a peak number which can be reset. Bottom row of the screen is a bar which goes up/down according to live value. Simple and effective. 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steveo17 (Feb 9, 2010)

young tiguan said:


> Finished programming my DIY boost gauge today. Wired it up to test with a potentiometer, goes from -30inHg vacuum to 24 psi of boost right now so looks like it will work. I will have it wired to a MPX4250AP map sensor I purchased which will be tapped into the intake manifold. Best part, 40$ total in parts and a couple days of tinkering after work so I'm happy. If it works well in my Tig I can do a writeup/share code and parts for it so everyone doesn't have to spend a ton of money on one. Has active boost as well as a peak number which can be reset. Bottom row of the screen is a bar which goes up/down according to live value. Simple and effective.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is awesome. Looks like an arduino? 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## young tiguan (Oct 29, 2012)

steveo17 said:


> This is awesome. Looks like an arduino?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Yup, you got it. Arduino uno under the keypad shield. The keypad shield is awesome because it fits right on top of the arduino and doesn't require wiring other than the MAP sensor to the Arduino (3 wires). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steveo17 (Feb 9, 2010)

young tiguan said:


> Yup, you got it. Arduino uno under the keypad shield. The keypad shield is awesome because it fits right on top of the arduino and doesn't require wiring other than the MAP sensor to the Arduino (3 wires).
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's pretty sweet. Awesome idea. Where are you going to put the "gauge" 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## young tiguan (Oct 29, 2012)

steveo17 said:


> That's pretty sweet. Awesome idea. Where are you going to put the "gauge"
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Placement is TBD and might be a slight issue. I wasn't sure if I would be successful with the code, so I figured when that's done I would decide on placement. The LCD is a bit bigger than I would like - ideally would fit instead of the card holder plastic thing above the radio/touch screen (to the left of the hazard lights button). Another option is somehow making a mount above the headlight switch because hiding wires there is a whole lot easier. When I am back at school in a few weeks I plan on making some kind of carbon fiber cover/mount because that is where all of my supplies are. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steveo17 (Feb 9, 2010)

young tiguan said:


> Placement is TBD and might be a slight issue. I wasn't sure if I would be successful with the code, so I figured when that's done I would decide on placement. The LCD is a bit bigger than I would like - ideally would fit instead of the card holder plastic thing above the radio/touch screen (to the left of the hazard lights button). Another option is somehow making a mount above the headlight switch because hiding wires there is a whole lot easier. When I am back at school in a few weeks I plan on making some kind of carbon fiber cover/mount because that is where all of my supplies are.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



placing it where the the upper card holder would be a great spot for it. looking at it in the picture though and it looks like it wouldn't fit. That screen has to be connected to the board right


----------



## young tiguan (Oct 29, 2012)

steveo17 said:


> placing it where the the upper card holder would be a great spot for it. looking at it in the picture though and it looks like it wouldn't fit. That screen has to be connected to the board right


Yeah it would look like a very tight fit at best. I have no idea how much wiggle room there is inside the slot; I am hoping that there is some space above/below the opening. I'll check after work. I chose this LCD because it was elementary to use due to the direct plug in; there are many more options with much smaller sizes which have to be wired to the Arduino. If wiring, obviously the Arduino can be rotated to make fit. Worst case, I can just throw it into the little cubby behind the shifter. Not easy to look at while driving but would work. Another option I have seen is to make some kind of an attachment to the place where the steering wheel comes through the dash. Wires can be pushed up through the slot for keeping them hidden. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyle805 (Mar 1, 2014)

Got a cel driving home last night, P2015 is the code. Going to the dealer today and hopefully they'll cover the intake manifold. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vwhipster (Apr 20, 2012)

Kyle805 said:


> Got a cel driving home last night, P2015 is the code. Going to the dealer today and hopefully they'll cover the intake manifold.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It should be covered up to 120k miles


----------



## Kyle805 (Mar 1, 2014)

vwhipster said:


> It should be covered up to 120k miles


Fingers crossed it will be. Hoping they don't come up with some dumb excuse saying my mods did it. Should find out in a few hours, dropping it off at noon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steveo17 (Feb 9, 2010)

young tiguan said:


> Yeah it would look like a very tight fit at best. I have no idea how much wiggle room there is inside the slot; I am hoping that there is some space above/below the opening. I'll check after work. I chose this LCD because it was elementary to use due to the direct plug in; there are many more options with much smaller sizes which have to be wired to the Arduino. If wiring, obviously the Arduino can be rotated to make fit. Worst case, I can just throw it into the little cubby behind the shifter. Not easy to look at while driving but would work. Another option I have seen is to make some kind of an attachment to the place where the steering wheel comes through the dash. Wires can be pushed up through the slot for keeping them hidden.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm looking forward to seeing the results! 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

nsmsam said:


> Taken my Tiguan to Mexico the sixth time. Mexico is so much fun. You must go there.


Where did you go? I'm somewhat near you and have been tempted to drive there.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

a caravan of dump trucks let loose a mobile cloud of pebbles on to the highway for my morning commute..... so, now, my hood and windshield has lots of tiny little chips...... (the only thing I could do is to drive through it and get past it.... too bad others.... thought passing the dump trucks was a dumb idea.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

BsickPassat said:


> a caravan of dump trucks let loose a mobile cloud of pebbles on to the highway for my morning commute..... so, now, my hood and windshield has lots of tiny little chips...... (the only thing I could do is to drive through it and get past it.... too bad others.... thought passing the dump trucks was a dumb idea.


That hurts.


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

After my recent road trip the front bumper and front section of my hood has paint chips too. Looks ok from afar and uglier up close. On close inspection, the windshield also has a few knicks. I have used cheap paint fixing pens for now to heal the hood and prevent rust but definitely not pretty. 

I think most of my damage was caused by a highway road scrubbing truck that came off an on ramp and right in front of me on the freeway and started to immediately scrub the freeway, hence firing all the gravel and dirt on the road onto my car. I of course slowed the heck down to keep multiple car lengths behind him. But their trucks formed a line and took up all the lanes so there was no escaping it. I'm not even sure how they can do this without some kind of shield out back to stop projectiles and why the practice is allowed at all, as this clearly causes damage to any vehicles behind these trucks. I guess it is fair to say the municipality is responsible for the damage on my car.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Got it aligned
$80 @ the VW dealer

This is with the TyrolSport DeadSet Kit, and the Koni Sport struts/shocks with Eibach Pro-Kit springs. I'm VERY happy with the results :thumbup:

Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr


----------



## KV_MK7 (Sep 27, 2015)

Picked it up Wednesday, installed complete deautokey interior light package & license plate lights. Plasti dipped all emblems.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VWTiger210 (Jul 13, 2014)

KV_MK7 said:


> Picked it up Wednesday, installed complete deautokey interior light package & license plate lights. Plasti dipped all emblems.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NOW that IS CLEAN! Suggesting get the Hella Smoked Lens 3rd Brake Light from ECS Tuning


----------



## KV_MK7 (Sep 27, 2015)

VWTiger210 said:


> NOW that IS CLEAN! Suggesting get the Hella Smoked Lens 3rd Brake Light from ECS Tuning


Thanks! Do you have any pictures installed? Was going to buy the LED tail lights but I think I'm just going to smoke these and call it day since my wife will be the main driver.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyle805 (Mar 1, 2014)

Had my intake manifold replaced under warranty and had them clean out the carbon buildup while they were in there. No pictures but can definitely feel it while driving. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rabstg (Jun 4, 2002)

Kyle805 said:


> Had my intake manifold replaced under warranty and had them clean out the carbon buildup while they were in there. No pictures but can definitely feel it while driving.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did the intake break or was it proactive? 

Also if you dont mind, how much did they charge for the cleaning? And how'd they clean it? Chemical, scrape or walnut blast?


----------



## Kyle805 (Mar 1, 2014)

rabstg said:


> Did the intake break or was it proactive?
> 
> Also if you dont mind, how much did they charge for the cleaning? And how'd they clean it? Chemical, scrape or walnut blast?


 Manifold failed on its own which I guess is pretty common on these tsi's. Was at 52k miles on my 2011 and it just started driving like garbage then the cel came on.


They cleaned it by scraping. Only charged $180 sense they already had to be in there so figures why the heck not?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lloydD (Jan 10, 2014)

Removed my roof rack then washed the body and applied wax.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Put on some new tires: Conti DWS06 in 255/40/19

Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr

Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr

Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr

Result:
Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr

Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr


----------



## rabstg (Jun 4, 2002)

Kyle805 said:


> Manifold failed on its own which I guess is pretty common on these tsi's. Was at 52k miles on my 2011 and it just started driving like garbage then the cel came on.
> 
> 
> They cleaned it by scraping. Only charged $180 sense they already had to be in there so figures why the heck not?
> ...


Thank you for the reply. Good info.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

shopdap and/or humble mechanic posted videos on Youtube for common reasons why the intake manifold fails. iirc, it is with an electronic module that cannot be serviced separately.


----------



## russellvw21 (Mar 20, 2013)

https://youtu.be/Yb-OHmcmuP0 stumbled upon this..... The new tig was gonna b my next car but I'm not sure how I feel about this lwb...... Not exactly a looker anymore


----------



## Bucktown80 (Mar 8, 2016)

russellvw21 said:


> https://youtu.be/Yb-OHmcmuP0 stumbled upon this..... The new tig was gonna b my next car but I'm not sure how I feel about this lwb...... Not exactly a looker anymore


Yeah the base model looks pretty blah


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

russellvw21 said:


> https://youtu.be/Yb-OHmcmuP0 stumbled upon this..... The new tig was gonna b my next car but I'm not sure how I feel about this lwb...... Not exactly a looker anymore


I was hoping to potentially swap in for the new Tiguan too. This is a little disconcerting. 

I think I have honed in on my requirements for the new Tiguan that will make me swap it in. Must have bixenons. Prefer short wheel base. Must have LCD dash. The GTE version if they actually ever release it exactly like the concept car complete with the lights on the roof.


----------



## N8Dizzle (Jul 12, 2015)

*That looks so good!*



KV_MK7 said:


> Picked it up Wednesday, installed complete deautokey interior light package & license plate lights. Plasti dipped all emblems.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That looks so good! I've been wanting to paint the black inserts on my VW emblem white for some time but wasn't sure how I was going to do it. As soon as I saw your post and went right out and bought a can of plasti dip. I couldn't believe how easy it was to do it, all together probably took me about 1.5 hr to put six or seven coats on. I forgot to take a "before" picture but I tried to take pictures throughout the whole process. Thanks for the idea! I think I might "dip" the chrome parts on the front grill too. If I had to do it over again I would mask more of the back of the car, there was overspray everywhere even though I was very careful and it wasn't windy. Luckily plasti dip pretty much wipes right off.


----------



## KV_MK7 (Sep 27, 2015)

N8Dizzle said:


>


That came out great! :beer::beer::beer::beer:

Is it the lighting in the garage or are your tails smoked? I'm having mine smoked next weekend to complete the look (pictures to come.) I'm still on the fence about the dipped tsi & 4 motion emblem though. I may just debadge it all together and just keep the VW inlay white.


----------



## N8Dizzle (Jul 12, 2015)

KV_MK7 said:


> That came out great! :beer::beer::beer::beer:
> 
> Is it the lighting in the garage or are your tails smoked? I'm having mine smoked next weekend to complete the look (pictures to come.) I'm still on the fence about the dipped tsi & 4 motion emblem though. I may just debadge it all together and just keep the VW inlay white.



It's funny you ask because I was thinking they looked smoked and they looked pretty good. Unfortunately it's just the lighting in my garage but cuz of these pics it might very well be my next project! I am going to make the "I" in the "TSI" red though, that should happen soon. I did it before because I thought the original red was too dull, just some bright red touch up paint.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

The last piece of my suspension puzzle complete: H&R 24mm solid rear sway bar

IMG_7048 by Dan W, on Flickr

IMG_7049 by Dan W, on Flickr

IMG_7052 by Dan W, on Flickr


----------



## KV_MK7 (Sep 27, 2015)

Left the GTI in the driveway and brought it camping over the weekend! 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

KV_MK7 said:


> Left the GTI in the driveway and brought it camping over the weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. Looks right at home.


----------



## Camviet (Aug 24, 2014)

*CTX 35% Tints*

Got the front two windows and panoramic tinted with Llumar CTX 35%. Not as green as factory, but good match.









Panoramic inside shot:









Same cloud, in the open:


----------



## ledlow (May 30, 2011)

snobrdrdan said:


> The last piece of my suspension puzzle complete: H&R 24mm solid rear sway bar
> 
> IMG_7048 by Dan W, on Flickr
> 
> ...


Impression?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

ledlow said:


> Impression?


I had one before on my old Tig. 
Much needed and compliments the rest of the suspension mods....less body roll is good, in my book


----------



## energie23vw (Jun 28, 2016)

snobrdrdan said:


> I had one before on my old Tig.
> Much needed and compliments the rest of the suspension mods....less body roll is good, in my book


Do both of the rear wheels need to be off the ground when installing this?


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

Had the timing chain tensioner replaced along with the upper timing cover gasket (preventive measure) I can honestly say that my tensioner must of been ready to blow. All the ticking and weird noises i was getting are gone. Now i can concentrate on the fun stuff... 

Thursday's list 

- 17z BBK
- Unitronic DV relocation
- custom 3'' aluminum stage 2 pipe
- rennline stud kit (to replace my "racehardware" stud kit that rusted in less than 8 months)
- USP turbo muffler delete
- AWE turbo outlet pipe
- Neuspeed Throttle pipe 
- Catless Downpipe

Hoping to get the stage 2 file next week or so. 










was also playing around with my old OZ superturismos kinda like the fit may keep them on :laugh:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

energie23vw said:


> Do both of the rear wheels need to be off the ground when installing this?


No, you don't even have to take the wheels off.

First off: *you need the car on level ground to remove the endlink bolts!*

Drive the car onto some blocks or ramps (for the rear wheels), for some clearance to get underneath
Slide under & undo the M6 triple square bolt & 16mm nut for the endlink bolt (one on each side)

At this point you could lift the car higher (after those bolts are out), IF NEEDED
Remove the 4 M10 triple square bolts holding the swaybar brackets to the car (2 on each side)
Maneuver the OEM bar out
Transfer the OEM brackets to the H&R bar (after you pry them off the OEM bushings)
Slide the new bar in
Tighten the M10 bolts to the car
Tighten down the endlink bolts
Back the car off the ramps
Enjoy!


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

JPeezy said:


> Hoping to get the stage 2 file next week or so


Which tuner are you going with?


----------



## energie23vw (Jun 28, 2016)

snobrdrdan said:


> No, you don't even have to take the wheels off.
> 
> First off: *you need the car on level ground to remove the endlink bolts!*
> 
> ...


Nice! thanks for tips! Should be my next mod.


----------



## eurojulien 318is (Apr 29, 2002)

- haldex filter & fluid
- wastegate clip


----------



## young tiguan (Oct 29, 2012)

Did a little photoshoot after cleaning her up a bit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Carbonio intake installed

Super quiet, but that's what I wanted

Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr

Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr


----------



## steveo17 (Feb 9, 2010)

snobrdrdan said:


> Carbonio intake installed
> 
> Super quiet, but that's what I wanted


:thumbup:


the IE intake is not all that loud to me, but then again i was coming from a pretty loud MKV F23


----------



## Bucktown80 (Mar 8, 2016)

Purchased an OEM euro light switch and brushed power seat controls from goofydoug. Installed them last week.


----------



## RADsoc014 (Jan 14, 2003)

Did a 30k service to the Tiguan yesterday, stage1 since 12k miles and stage 2 since 18k

Transmission serviced - fluid looked good coming out (book says 50k intervals)
Spark plugs replaced NGK - old ones nice n worn out already
cabin filter

vehicle runs well no issues overall 3 years i'll have owned it sept, 1st


----------



## goofydug (Feb 5, 2004)

Looks nice Barry! :thumbup:


----------



## Bucktown80 (Mar 8, 2016)

goofydug said:


> Looks nice Barry! :thumbup:


Thanks! Also installed these a few days ago. Upgraded to the OEM brushed aluminum pedal set.


----------



## young tiguan (Oct 29, 2012)

Removing the front plate is something I have been meaning to do for a while...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

young tiguan said:


> Removing the front plate is something I have been meaning to do for a while...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


cant tell from the shadows.... did you have the bumper repainted?


----------



## young tiguan (Oct 29, 2012)

DasCC said:


> cant tell from the shadows.... did you have the bumper repainted?











I did the bumper plug method. 3/8" nylon plugs from Home Depot (they are in the drawers in the fastener isle) then painted with touch up paint and clear coated. Came out much better than expected; can't see them unless you are fairly close so I am happy. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

just went over 80k miles, and the water pump started leaking.. So:


New Water Pump
Rear Main Seal was leaking, replaced
Diverter Valve was leaking, so upgraded to Forge
Turbo inlet coupler leaking, so upgraded to Carbonio stage 1 & 2 intake


----------



## Kyle805 (Mar 1, 2014)

young tiguan said:


> I did the bumper plug method. 3/8" nylon plugs from Home Depot (they are in the drawers in the fastener isle) then painted with touch up paint and clear coated. Came out much better than expected; can't see them unless you are fairly close so I am happy.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks good, lucky whoever put your plate on the first time didn't crank on the screws like mine did. All the holes are pulled a bit and are pretty noticeable from a side profile. Also you only have 4 holes, mine was 6 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steveo17 (Feb 9, 2010)

young tiguan said:


> I did the bumper plug method. 3/8" nylon plugs from Home Depot (they are in the drawers in the fastener isle) then painted with touch up paint and clear coated.
> Came out much better than expected; can't see them unless you are fairly close so I am happy.
> 
> 
> ...



looks like it came out great. you had to drill the original holes out a bit i'd assume? 
i've been wanting to do this for a while, bought the touch up paint even. Just haven't purchase the plugs yet


----------



## young tiguan (Oct 29, 2012)

Kyle805 said:


> Looks good, lucky whoever put your plate on the first time didn't crank on the screws like mine did. All the holes are pulled a bit and are pretty noticeable from a side profile. Also you only have 4 holes, mine was 6


Luckily I only did have 4 holes, that was a relief. But if you can see, there is a pretty tiny hole for where the actual plate screws had penetrated the bumper a bit, but they are small and look like rock chips so I can live with it. Also looks like the plastic plate frame rubbed against the bumper so there is a subtle line from it but I will take those imperfections over the eye-sore of a front plate. :beer:


----------



## young tiguan (Oct 29, 2012)

steveo17 said:


> looks like it came out great. you had to drill the original holes out a bit i'd assume?
> i've been wanting to do this for a while, bought the touch up paint even. Just haven't purchase the plugs yet


I didn't drill anything, just measured the holes to be 3/8" diameter so I bought plugs for that. The plugs didn't go in very easily so they needed quite a push but eventually they popped in. One of the holes was just a tad bit smaller so I took a circular file and filed it up a bit to get the last plug to fit. The plugs cost around 0.35$ each so even if you don't like the look you can scrap it.


----------



## steveo17 (Feb 9, 2010)

young tiguan said:


> I didn't drill anything, just measured the holes to be 3/8" diameter so I bought plugs for that. The plugs didn't go in very easily so they needed quite a push but eventually they popped in. One of the holes was just a tad bit smaller so I took a circular file and filed it up a bit to get the last plug to fit. The plugs cost around 0.35$ each so even if you don't like the look you can scrap it.


gotcha. thanks! i have an instructable bookmarked that said you have to drill em out, but smaller is better as long as they fit in. Did you get flat or rounded ones? (seems like they're rounded)

I see these at Home Depot

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Everbilt-3-8-in-Nylon-Locking-Hole-Plug-2-Piece-808078/204273779


----------



## young tiguan (Oct 29, 2012)

steveo17 said:


> gotcha. thanks! i have an instructable bookmarked that said you have to drill em out, but smaller is better as long as they fit in. Did you get flat or rounded ones? (seems like they're rounded)
> 
> I see these at Home Depot
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Everbilt-3-8-in-Nylon-Locking-Hole-Plug-2-Piece-808078/204273779


So these are the steps I took:

1. Unscrew license plate bolts (most likely 2) and pull your license plate off (and outside plate frame if you have one)
2. Now you are looking at the black rectangular plastic which it was mounted on which has 4 circular plastic fasteners in the corner. They have little black circular centers. Take a philips screwdriver which is small enough to push the middle circle and give it a good push. The back will fall out into the bumper and then the top part will stay on the plate frame. Do this to all 4 and you should be able to take it off the car completely
3. Measure the diameter of the holes which are left from the plastic rivet. Mine were 3/8" but I heard somewhere people had 5/16" so it may not be standard.
4. Go to google and search "[your size] nylon plug home depot" then Everbilt plugs should show up in your size. Click find in store BECAUSE NOT ALL STORES HAVE THEM and go to your most convenient store. 
5. Once you buy them, sand the top down with a pretty fine grit (I used 600 because that is what I had laying around, I wouldn't really recommend using any thing lower than round 400) to get them to be even more flush/remove the bumpy surface.
5. Take your touch up paint and paint 1 coat, as smooth as you can on the plug. Let dry.
6. Paint a second coat. Let dry.
7. If you left brush strokes you can sand lightly to remove them. If you are happy, clear coat.
8. When they are dry go up to your bumper, put them in the hole, and push relatively hard without bending or damaging your bumper to get them in. It helps to rotate while pushing or manually push the tabs on the back of the nylon to nudge them in.
*If the plug won't go in, get a circular file to widen the hole, roll up a piece of sand paper to widen it, or even get a drill bit of your size and wiggle it around to get the hole to widen. You don't want to go too wide or the plug will fall out.
9. Throw that plastic crap away that was on your bumper and enjoy the gorgeous naked look.


----------



## steveo17 (Feb 9, 2010)

young tiguan said:


> So these are the steps I took:
> 
> 1. Unscrew license plate bolts (most likely 2) and pull your license plate off (and outside plate frame if you have one)
> 2. Now you are looking at the black rectangular plastic which it was mounted on which has 4 circular plastic fasteners in the corner. They have little black circular centers. Take a philips screwdriver which is small enough to push the middle circle and give it a good push. The back will fall out into the bumper and then the top part will stay on the plate frame. Do this to all 4 and you should be able to take it off the car completely
> ...


great thanks.

I took the plate and frame/carrier off the first day i got the car. 

just have to get the plugs and sand then paint :thumbup:


----------



## Bucktown80 (Mar 8, 2016)

Added color-matched side markers from ESE Tuning today. Color match is perfect. It really cleans up the look of the car. Highly suggest this mod to everyone. Super easy install. You'll need a T25 torx bit to open up the inside fender cover.


----------



## steveo17 (Feb 9, 2010)

Bucktown80 said:


> Added color-matched side markers from ESE Tuning today. Color match is perfect. It really cleans up the look of the car. Highly suggest this mod to everyone. Super easy install. You'll need a T25 torx bit to open up the inside fender cover.




did you actually spend $112 on these?

http://www.esetuning.com/ese-tuning...rs-for-vw-tiguan-mk1-mk2-pure-white-lc9a.html

they don't seem to have em in any other colors than white. 



i had color matched markers on my MKV, but they weren't nearly that expensive


----------



## Bucktown80 (Mar 8, 2016)

I did. They have other colors, just scroll to the bottom of the page:

http://www.esetuning.com/volkswagen-tiguan-mki-2-0t/lighting.html

They use genuine VW side markers and PPG paint. The side markers alone are ~$40 each (x2), so the cost of prep and paint is really just $40. Not bad for a professional paint job.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Bucktown80 said:


> I did. They have other colors, just scroll to the bottom of the page:
> 
> http://www.esetuning.com/volkswagen-tiguan-mki-2-0t/lighting.html
> 
> They use genuine VW side markers and PPG paint. The side markers alone are ~$40 each (x2), so the cost of prep and paint is really just $40. Not bad for a professional paint job.


x2 on this :thumbup:

I have a set of painted side markers from them too. Pricey, yes, but the paint match is spot on and they look nicer than the factory orange ones


Before:
IMG_6816 by Dan W, on Flickr

After:
IMG_6836 by Dan W, on Flickr


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Less than $30 from Amazon. Bought 2

Hopefully I never have to use them with 215/65r16 snow tires

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## N8Dizzle (Jul 12, 2015)

*Plasti dipped the front chrome*

Not sure how I feel about it, I like the way it looks but there's a few spots that I don't love because of the way it peeled off. If I had to do it over I'd remove all of the chrome and "dip" it off the car. It looks good from a few feet away but if you get up close and inspect it there's a few blemishes that really irritate me. Good thing you can just peel it off!! Now both the front and back are done. What do you guys think? (Sorry my wiener is in the first picture )


----------



## VWTiger210 (Jul 13, 2014)

N8Dizzle said:


> Not sure how I feel about it, I like the way it looks but there's a few spots that I don't love because of the way it peeled off. If I had to do it over I'd remove all of the chrome and "dip" it off the car. It looks good from a few feet away but if you get up close and inspect it there's a few blemishes that really irritate me. Good thing you can just peel it off!! Now both the front and back are done. What do you guys think? (Sorry my wiener is in the first picture )
> 
> 
> Man that tape job must have taken hours!! Looks good. Gotta do mine in black since I have the Pepper Gray.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Storm trooper look 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## young tiguan (Oct 29, 2012)

Golf r intercooler install in progress


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dnellans (Jul 21, 2012)

young tiguan said:


> Golf r intercooler install in progress
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice - don't see too many guys doing IC upgrades on the tiguans though golf R, S3, and APR all seemingly fit in stock location with no modifications supposedly. If you took more pictures, give us a write-up on the install or at least let us know how long it took you and any key/tricky steps learned along the way!


----------



## young tiguan (Oct 29, 2012)

Golf r intercooler install in progress


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyle805 (Mar 1, 2014)

I wouldn't mind a little write up of the install on that intercooler too. Going stage two with a custom turboback tomorrow and might need the additional cooling before next summer.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steveo17 (Feb 9, 2010)

dnellans said:


> Nice - don't see too many guys doing IC upgrades on the tiguans though golf R, S3, and APR all seemingly fit in stock location with no modifications supposedly. If you took more pictures, give us a write-up on the install or at least let us know how long it took you and any key/tricky steps learned along the way!


I did it on my mkv. It wasn't exactly difficult, but it was a big pain in the butt. So much to take apart to get to the stock core. 

I did it by myself but I'd highly recommend having a friend around when you're hanging the bumper support when you're putting it back together. 


Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## young tiguan (Oct 29, 2012)

Alright, intercooler diy is up: Golf R Intercooler DIY

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...share_tid=8146962&share_fid=7951&share_type=t


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyle805 (Mar 1, 2014)

Custom 3 inch turbo back with an spm rear muffler almost done. Can't wait to get this back a little later today!









Edit:
Revo stage 2 and turboback is all done, love this setup! Single res with no cat usp downpipe to the spm rear muffler.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bobdhd (Jul 11, 2013)

young tiguan said:


> Alright, intercooler diy is up: Golf R Intercooler DIY
> 
> https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...share_tid=8146962&share_fid=7951&share_type=t
> 
> ...


Nice work on that DIY, what's the results like ?


----------



## Bobdhd (Jul 11, 2013)

Kyle805 said:


> Custom 3 inch turbo back with an spm rear muffler almost done. Can't wait to get this back a little later today!
> 
> Edit:
> Revo stage 2 and turboback is all done, love this setup! Single res with no cat usp downpipe to the spm rear muffler.
> ...


Oooo, looking sweet !!


----------



## AstraLover (Jan 18, 2014)

To remove the grille on 2012 + do you have to remove the bumper too?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AstraLover (Jan 18, 2014)

To remove the grille do you have to remove the bumper one 2012+


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## young tiguan (Oct 29, 2012)

AstraLover said:


> To remove the grille do you have to remove the bumper one 2012+
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Grill is attached to the bumper, you pretty much have to take the whole thing off. If you just take the grill off you risk breaking all the tabs. Its not like the mkvi golf where you can independently remove it by removing screws


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AstraLover (Jan 18, 2014)

young tiguan said:


> Grill is attached to the bumper, you pretty much have to take the whole thing off. If you just take the grill off you risk breaking all the tabs. Its not like the mkvi golf where you can independently remove it by removing screws
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks haha I just want to paint the chrome whiskers but I can't seem to remove them with the grille on


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## young tiguan (Oct 29, 2012)

AstraLover said:


> Thanks haha I just want to paint the chrome whiskers but I can't seem to remove them with the grille on
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your best bet is to mask off the car with newspaper/blue tape and then just paint it when its still on the car. Taking off the whole bumper is a huge pita


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AstraLover (Jan 18, 2014)

young tiguan said:


> Your best bet is to mask off the car with newspaper/blue tape and then just paint it when its still on the car. Taking off the whole bumper is a huge pita
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah that's what I'm going to do thanks !!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## echomatics (Oct 19, 2012)

Kyle805 said:


> Custom 3 inch turbo back with an spm rear muffler almost done. Can't wait to get this back a little later today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks REAL nice! Love to have a listen. Can you share with the group some sound clips?


----------



## Kyle805 (Mar 1, 2014)

echomatics said:


> Looks REAL nice! Love to have a listen. Can you share with the group some sound clips?


Actually super quiet. Definitely a good tone but I had to stop by my shop to fix a little rattle that developed. While I was there I told him about how surprised I was with it being so quiet so he made me up a straight pipe axle back with a vband. Now I have obnoxious and super refined in the matter of a 5 minute swap! 

About the sound clip, gonna see if I can barrow a buddies GoPro this weekend to show both setups.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bucktown80 (Mar 8, 2016)

Added a GTI steering wheel with paddle shifters today! Loving it.


----------



## gstrouse (Oct 13, 2000)

Replaced the factory battery yesterday. Four years on a factory battery is about normal?


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

gstrouse said:


> Replaced the factory battery yesterday. Four years on a factory battery is about normal?


normal for a stock battery.


----------



## rabstg (Jun 4, 2002)

Had the Unitronic stage 1+ tune done on the wife's tig today. Now I will buy the uniconnect+ cable and do it again myself or have Unitronic look over it. Took the shop 3 tries and I still don't think they got it right.


----------



## ENG (Sep 30, 2012)

*Center shifter trim*

Well, I finally got around to getting rid of that shinny trim around the shifter. When the sun would be at high angles it would reflect into my eyes bugging the crap out of me. So I covered it with carbon tape, doing my own arts and crafts day. Didn't turn out to my perfection but it will suffice. Can't figure out how to add a pic through my iPhone :banghead:


----------



## arkie45 (Jun 16, 2016)

*Cylinder #3 coil pack*

Left for work at 4:00 AM and about a mile from home, got an EPC light and CEL. Thanks to my APR dongle and program, the code was immediately identified as Cylinder #3 misfire (P0303). turned around and limped back home. I swapped #3 and #2 coil packs and got a #2 cylinder misfire. Picked up a coil pack at O'reillys, changed it out, problem solved for total price of $25.14 and maybe 5 minutes work...felt fortunate today!


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

arkie45 said:


> Left for work at 4:00 AM and about a mile from home, got an EPC light and CEL. Thanks to my APR dongle and program, the code was immediately identified as Cylinder #3 misfire (P0303). turned around and limped back home. I swapped #3 and #2 coil packs and got a #2 cylinder misfire. Picked up a coil pack at O'reillys, changed it out, problem solved for total price of $25.14 and maybe 5 minutes work...felt fortunate today!


I love it when tools pay for themselves...


----------



## 13costaltig (Sep 14, 2016)

Custom DIY wood trunk  still waiting on trim from amazon to smooth the edges and I opted out for use of a subfloor. They interlock so getting to the spare should be easy.


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

I have seen that done before and do like it every time. Looks very nice.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Installed the APR cast downpipe

VERY nice piece here, with perfect fitment -- no issues

Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr

Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr

Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr

Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

And I buttoned up the rest of the exhaust...

My old Techtonics Tuning cat-back exhaust _(which I sold to Doug a few years ago & just bought back)_
2.5" stainless with a Borla resonator and now a Borla rear muffler section

Had the 2 pieces TIG welded together (no leaks). Bolted right on & everything lined up 100%

Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr

Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr

Installed:
Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr

Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr

Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

Very nice... I assume you are stage 2 or going shortly?


----------



## young tiguan (Oct 29, 2012)

Edited some pics for my photo class










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

troystg said:


> Very nice... I assume you are stage 2 or going shortly?


Unitronic Stage 2 already

I had the CTS downpipe & stock catback on before changing setups


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

11 months now of having it and 3,400 miles on it....it got it's 3rd bath


Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr

Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr

Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr

Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr

IMG_7123 by Dan W, on Flickr

Better pics of the exhaust tips/fitment:

IMG_7133 by Dan W, on Flickr

IMG_7132 by Dan W, on Flickr

IMG_7138 by Dan W, on Flickr

IMG_7137 by Dan W, on Flickr

IMG_7136 by Dan W, on Flickr


----------



## energie23vw (Jun 28, 2016)

^its looking real good!:thumbup:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

And I think I'm finally worthy of a signature now...

Unitronic Stage 2
APR Intake
APR Downpipe
Techtonics Tuning Borla Cat-back
Golf R Intercooler
R8 coil packs
Eibach Springs
Koni Sport struts/shocks
H&R 24mm rear sway bar
19" "Savannah" wheels
255/40/19 DWS tires
Painted side markers
Tint
Debadged
New South Boost Gauge/Vent Pod and Tap


Last mod for now: new seats showed up today and I hope to test fit those this weekend...


----------



## Bahstan (Dec 13, 2007)

*New to me...*

Picking up a "new to me" 2013 Tiguan SE 4Motion w/ nav this afternoon. (29k miles, extremely clean lease turn in) This will be my first VW since I sold my 2006 MkV 3dr GTI APR Stage 3 in 2009. I bought it when I was living in Phoenix, AZ (single and not a care in the world) and didn't have to worry about road hazards or potholes... Cut to a move back to New England (where I'm originally from) and 3 or 4 run flats being destroyed and 1 wheel replacement... we had to part ways. Now, I'm a husband and a father and I'm more likely to attend a school play than a GTG or VW show, but I'm glad to be back in the VW family. :thumbup:


----------



## alfadude1 (Sep 3, 2016)

*Welcome Back*

Hey Bahstan (nice sig). Welcome back. I just rejoined the VW family after a 12 year absence (2000 Passat 4Motion). I recently got my son a 2009 Tiguan for his first car. I liked it so much, I got myself a new one.

I've only had it for a couple of weeks but I put a subwoofer in to complement the Composition Media HU. It sounds good but need to find a better ground. I've got a hum that I just noticed...

Take your kid to the GTGs. I've taken my son to a bunch of them at the Larz Anderson Park over the years and even to the Heritage Museum down your way.


----------



## mapple (Dec 4, 2013)

Had the cts throttle pipe and the spulen turbo muffler delete and turbo outlet pipe installed. Less lag and more responsive acceleration but definitely a mod to wait until everything else is done.

My mods to date:

- APR Stage 2+
- APR Stage 1 and 2 intake
- Spulen TOP and muffler delete
- CTS throttle pipe
- CTS catch can
- R8 ignition coils
- CTS downpipe
- TT catback exhaust
- Whiteline rear swaybar
- 19" Savannahs w Michelin Pilot Sport A/S 3
- GTI steering wheel
- Underride guard kit
- Tints
- Sound deadened throughout - still need to finish the drivers door
- Aluminium trim added throughout

Only other mods I am considering:
- Intercooler upgrade - would an S3 intercooler suffice staying stage 2+ or would it be better to go APR/CTS?
- Suspension - likely ST coilovers
- Boost gauge

I need to give it a wash and wax and will post some pictures


----------



## echomatics (Oct 19, 2012)

mapple said:


> Had the cts throttle pipe and the spulen turbo muffler delete and turbo outlet pipe installed. Less lag and more responsive acceleration but definitely a mod to wait until everything else is done.
> 
> My mods to date:
> 
> ...


Dam that sounds nice! Happy to see a local Vancouver Tig getting this much love. Can't wait to see the pic's! Where you get your work done?


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Put on my cargo box for road trip to Canada. See my whispbar thread

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## young tiguan (Oct 29, 2012)

mapple said:


> Had the cts throttle pipe and the spulen turbo muffler delete and turbo outlet pipe installed. Less lag and more responsive acceleration but definitely a mod to wait until everything else is done.
> 
> My mods to date:
> 
> ...


Golf R/S3 intercooler will work fine, no need to spend more $$. Im stage 2 as well and installed the R intercooler recently; check out my DIY for info. 

How do you like the whiteline sway bar? I've been looking at getting a rear sway. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mapple (Dec 4, 2013)

young tiguan said:


> Golf R/S3 intercooler will work fine, no need to spend more $$. Im stage 2 as well and installed the R intercooler recently; check out my DIY for info.
> 
> How do you like the whiteline sway bar? I've been looking at getting a rear sway.
> 
> ...


I think it was a good upgrade given the height of the tiguan and there was an improvement in cornering. I managed to pick one up on clearance a couple of years ago for $70 so was definitely worth it at that price


----------



## mapple (Dec 4, 2013)

echomatics said:


> Dam that sounds nice! Happy to see a local Vancouver Tig getting this much love. Can't wait to see the pic's! Where you get your work done?


Thanks - Had a bit of work done all over the place. RPI Equipped, CTS Turbo (when they were providing servicing) and PG Performance.

I'll try wash this week and take some pics.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

While it has floated around that GTI seats do fit in the Tiguan:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6123341-Tiguan-MK5-6-parts-Compatibility-Thread

They physically do, I can confirm though that the wiring is NOT the same & they're not 100% plug & play.

3 of the 4 GTI seat harnesses plugged right in, but the airbag harness connection was different & threw 4 codes in VagCom for the airbags. Some of the wiring was a little different on the harnesses too.
I didn't want to butcher up the seat harness though and bailed on the swap.

Plus you have to run the seats pumped all the way up (height wise)--which leaves the seat track/rail exposed & looks kinda tacky--or else you're sitting super low & staring at the dash.

It just wasn't meant to be 

IMG_7149 by Dan W, on Flickr

IMG_7155 by Dan W, on Flickr

IMG_7153 by Dan W, on Flickr

IMG_7154 by Dan W, on Flickr

Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr

Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr

GTI seat airbag harness on left, Tiguan seat airbag harness on right:
Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr

I thought about getting a new connector and swapping the pins in, but even those are different & would require hacking them up:
Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr

Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr

Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr

AND that's assuming the rest of the wiring is correct/works too :facepalm:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

On another note, I tried to get some exhaust clips this weekend.

It was really hard trying to find a open lot with enough room & no one around though.

A couple interior videos, windows down:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

This would've been the PERFECT spot for recording, but "security" showed up & gave me the boot:






Next spot I could find:


----------



## echomatics (Oct 19, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> This would've been the PERFECT spot for recording, but "security" showed up & gave me the boot:
> 
> 
> Sounds AMAZING! Thanks for sharing this


----------



## VWTiger210 (Jul 13, 2014)

Got Michelin Pilot Sport A/S 3s for my Tig


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

echomatics said:


> Sounds AMAZING! Thanks for sharing this


Thanks....still want to try and get some better clips at a spot with more room and/or the camera ahead for a drive by


----------



## bmo1975 (Aug 30, 2016)

How do you think those Michelins would handle a Chicago winter? I have 4motion... trying to decide if I actually need winters, or it would just make it better... but I'm looking at the A/S 3+ for the other 3 seasons.


----------



## VWTiger210 (Jul 13, 2014)

bmo1975 said:


> How do you think those Michelins would handle a Chicago winter? I have 4motion... trying to decide if I actually need winters, or it would just make it better... but I'm looking at the A/S 3+ for the other 3 seasons.


Honestly I wouldn't know or won't know since I live in San Francisco. All I can say right now is that the car feels more planted now compared to before and only thing I did is an ECU tune


----------



## TIGSEL (Dec 22, 2011)

bmo1975 said:


> How do you think those Michelins would handle a Chicago winter? I have 4motion... trying to decide if I actually need winters, or it would just make it better... but I'm looking at the A/S 3+ for the other 3 seasons.


No all seasons will ever substitute winters. Winter tires are made out of different compound that doesn't get rock hard in cold weather. They also have sipes that bite in to the snow to create a much better grip.


----------



## shawng (Jul 28, 2007)

I run AS/3 in the summer and I would never run them in the winter. On 1" of snow the ABS and traction control were going nuts last winter. I use X-ice 3 for the winter


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

TIGSEL said:


> No all seasons will ever substitute winters. Winter tires are made out of different compound that doesn't get rock hard in cold weather. They also have sipes that bite in to the snow to create a much better grip.


Never ever?

Many all seasons do have sipes in the tread also, like the stock All-seasons, but yes, the compound is marginal for winter.

However though, I have used Nokian All-weather WR G3's on the Passat. They are more than adequate in the snow/ice. Granted, not as good as Hakkapeliitta R2 or Michelin Xice Xi3, but better than performance snow's I have used in the past. And they are not bad in the spring/summer/fall either. The UTQG wear rating is 500.

If I didn't run 2 sets of wheels/tires, I would have replaced the stock ContiProcontact's with another set of Nokian WR G3 (I can't remember off the top of my head if the direction SUV tires are available in 235/50r18 or not)


----------



## Lelandt (Sep 27, 2016)

Has some Pirelli p4's installed on the tig smooth tires so far


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

15,000 mile oil change 



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## rabstg (Jun 4, 2002)

Had the wife's towed to the dealership. We were driving and the right rear tire locked up. It wasn't the brake so I assume it was the bearing or hub.


----------



## thetwodubheads (Dec 6, 2004)

Got stuck half way through a brake job because I don't have a 14mm triple square bit 
I have up to a 12mm in the kit I bought years ago to do the axles on my Corrado. Looks like I get to wait until next weekend after it arrives.


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

rabstg said:


> Had the wife's towed to the dealership. We were driving and the right rear tire locked up. It wasn't the brake so I assume it was the bearing or hub.



Lindsay VW is saying the Tig had no fluid in the differential. Said it was New German Performance's fault since they serviced the Haldex fluid. 

NGP is the biggest shop in the DC area.. Very well respected shop. I promptly called them and let them know that Lindsay is trying to blame them.

I would hope the owner of NGP calls VW America or Lindsay directly and hashes it out and whichever party is responsible fix my wife's Tig.


----------



## shawng (Jul 28, 2007)

Not defending or laying blame, but stuff happens. There was one report someplace here or on MyTiguan several years ago, where the diff came dry from the factory. Any way you look at it, it's going to be expensive to repair. The whole Haldex will need replacing


----------



## Arep (Dec 15, 2015)

Bought turbo outlet pipe as I had a gift card. It shipped before I realized "huh should of but coil packs and spark plugs" oops. Oh well it was on sale to with free shipping.


----------



## rabstg (Jun 4, 2002)

shawng said:


> Not defending or laying blame, but stuff happens. There was one report someplace here or on MyTiguan several years ago, where the diff came dry from the factory. Any way you look at it, it's going to be expensive to repair. The whole Haldex will need replacing


NGP is blaming VW. Saying even though they did the procedure incorrectly it is VW'S fault... Now that is surprising..


----------



## shawng (Jul 28, 2007)

Say what. They did the proceedure incorrectly? All you have to do is drain out of one hole and fill in another. One set for gear oil, one set for Haldex fluid. It's clearly outlined in the service manual and there are countless DIYs on here and the web, complete with pictures. How is VW to blame? 

If they did and oil change on the engine and forgot to fill it, who would be to blame? Noone is perfect, mistakes happen. The measure of an honourable person or shop is the ones who step up to the plate and make things right, without question or laying blame. This kind of behaviour is deeply disturbing


----------



## kosta15auto (Jul 22, 2009)

For the money, you got Mobil oil and additive, next time get yourself an Amsoil. 




BsickPassat said:


> 15,000 mile oil change
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## TIGSEL (Dec 22, 2011)

Better yet, get Liqui Moly 2050 or Motul 8100, and don't forget to use Ceratec every 30k miles


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

kosta15auto said:


> For the money, you got Mobil oil and additive, next time get yourself an Amsoil.


For the money, this month at least, Mobil 1 is the best value. $12 rebate (limit 2 per household).
https://mobiloil.com/en/promotion/mobil-promotions/up-to-15-dollars-off-with-mobil-1-and-mobil-super

PLus, I stopped using Amsoil AFL when they reformulated and downgraded its performance in 2004 to meet 505.01 market.

When I'm under warranty, I use oil that is actually certified, not oils that mimick other certified oils.

After the warranty ends, I'll probably go back to Shell Rotella T6 or Chevron Delo 400 LE, or maybe Valvoline MST 5w40.


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

Kyle805 said:


> Custom 3 inch turbo back with an spm rear muffler almost done. Can't wait to get this back a little later today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks nice! 

Just a question, was there a reason to rout the piping opposite the stock location where the heat shielding is located?


----------



## Kyle805 (Mar 1, 2014)

bunnyhopin said:


> Looks nice!
> 
> Just a question, was there a reason to rout the piping opposite the stock location where the heat shielding is located?


None that I could think of, my guy that made it went that route so I didn't question it. I'm gonna go with it was something we both overlooked until it was done and neither of us felt like spending the extra hour or two to fix it when it functions perfectly fine as it is. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arep (Dec 15, 2015)

Had to replace the battery ugh.


----------



## kbad (May 26, 2007)

bunnyhopin said:


> .. was there a reason to rout the piping opposite the stock location where the heat shielding is located?





Kyle805 said:


> None that I could think of, my guy that made it went that route so I didn't question it ..


hey man .. straight on thru is the way to go .. looks real nice, any sound clips? .. since your guy took "that route", did he consider the heat reflection on the fuel tank (devils advocate, assuming that is the fuel tank there)? .. leave it as it is, but make sure the tank is protected at that turn , eh .. also, are you able to easily access the haldex for service, etc? .. enjoy the ride .. good luck!


----------



## TIGSEL (Dec 22, 2011)

Kyle805 said:


> None that I could think of, my guy that made it went that route so I didn't question it. I'm gonna go with it was something we both overlooked until it was done and neither of us felt like spending the extra hour or two to fix it when it functions perfectly fine as it is.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You'll have hell of a time servicing Haldex and rear differential.


----------



## Kyle805 (Mar 1, 2014)

We shall see when that time comes to do those services, plan on doing them in 5k miles. If it is a pita to do then I'll just pop off the rear section, only 3 nuts really. Even without a lift I can get to everything fairly easily with a jack or ramps.

Not too worried about heating the gas tank either, it has quite a bit of clearance there. If I was an issue could always wrap that bend.

Don't have a YouTube to share videos but spm shared my sound clip on their Facebook and Instagram awhile back.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyle805 (Mar 1, 2014)

Here's the FB link for those that have one:
https://www.facebook.com/drivespm/videos/1097091237035607/

Just an iPhone video, plan on putting together a real one with a GoPro eventually.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T-Dubbs (Jan 25, 2006)

i found an incredible deal on a S3 fmic. I got it with the connecting hoses for $250 CDN
Cant say that i notice a difference with it installed though..


----------



## shawng (Jul 28, 2007)

I put on an S3 IC years ago. You will not feel a difference like an increase in power. What you will notice is in the summer no loss of power when it's hot outside. Well worth it.


----------



## mapple (Dec 4, 2013)

T-Dubbs said:


> i found an incredible deal on a S3 fmic. I got it with the connecting hoses for $250 CDN
> Cant say that i notice a difference with it installed though..


Where did you get it from?


----------



## T-Dubbs (Jan 25, 2006)

mapple said:


> Where did you get it from?


 i got it from a fellow vw guy who had it on his mk6 GTi.


----------



## Bucktown80 (Mar 8, 2016)

Installed and updated firmware, maps, and enabled VIM on a RNS510 today. Just need to do some coding.

It's a rev J unit, updated to 5382 firmware (rev Q). The interface isn't as slow as I had imagined it to be, after reading so many negative posts about the speed.

Time to sell the RNS315!


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

T-Dubbs said:


> i found an incredible deal on a S3 fmic. I got it with the connecting hoses for $250 CDN
> Cant say that i notice a difference with it installed though..


The connecting hoses from a MK6 won't fit, specifically the turbo outlet pipe to the intercooler hose


----------



## lowburb (May 14, 2005)

Really not my Tiguan but... I got my Dad to buy a Tiguan! We're now a three Tiguan family as my brother bought one, too, after seeing mine. I found the best deal I could and he bought it. They are delivering it from the dealership to his house 7 hours away. He has never even driven a Tig... I hope he likes it...


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

It's been a year of having mine, only 3,550 miles on it, but I took it in for an oil change.

Only $48 out the door from the dealer, and I got a $20 rebate for the next oil change. Took them only like 15 minutes too, since I had the engine cover & belly pan off already for them, lol.
Pretty much the price I would've paid for the supplies anyways

Not bad, IMO


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

ordered steelie center caps from the dealership (which is backordered).

got meself a new (discontinued) 3 ton low profile steel jack from Harbor Freight during their tent sale.
http://www.harborfreight.com/3-ton-...vy-duty-floor-jack-with-rapid-pump-61282.html


----------



## thetwodubheads (Dec 6, 2004)

Finally finished my brake job after having to wait for the 14mm triple square bit. I also got my cornering lights to work finally after finding an option for a timer was enabled.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

BsickPassat said:


> got meself a new (discontinued) 3 ton low profile steel jack from Harbor Freight during their tent sale.
> http://www.harborfreight.com/3-ton-...vy-duty-floor-jack-with-rapid-pump-61282.html


Good choice :thumbup:

I have 2 of those in my garage


----------



## yzc717 (Aug 27, 2013)

bumper refinish, plug the holes. Tow hook license mount, gonna put some foam behind the plate for peace of mind.






























Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## ElSupremo (Mar 22, 2012)

What is the point of the license plate mount, other than something to spend time and money on? Don't see any advantage, but WTF do I know?


----------



## yzc717 (Aug 27, 2013)

Well I have the cash and since I am refinishibg the bumper anyway, compare taking out drill bit drilling hole vs tow hook mount, it's the same amount time wasted if not shorter.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gestapo Librarian (Aug 2, 2016)

Bought it! 










Was looking to downsize from the Touareg to a Golf R, but got a screaming deal on this and its way more practical.

I'll get some decent pictures once its actually here (dealer is shipping it to Colorado for me).


----------



## gstrouse (Oct 13, 2000)

Gestapo Librarian said:


> Bought it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice. Like the dark blue.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Night blue was choice #1, but had to settle on black.

Black was choice 1 on the passat, but settled on United gray

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## TIGSEL (Dec 22, 2011)

Gestapo Librarian said:


> Bought it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I actually did downsize from Touareg to a Golf R, but then I already had the Tiguan 

AWD?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

New (colder) spark plugs for the Stage 2 tune, as recommended by Unitronic

Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr


----------



## J!m (May 2, 2016)

Hi folks.

Cleaned the Tiguan all around and installed my old German temporary license plate. :thumbup:

I also received all the parts for the service ready and will do it in a couple days.


----------



## Om3r (Jun 22, 2013)

J!m said:


> Hi folks.
> 
> Cleaned the Tiguan all around and installed my old German temporary license plate. :thumbup:
> 
> ...


How you installed the front plate? I have no plate in front but i don't want to make holes to install a customized one.. any other solutions?


----------



## J!m (May 2, 2016)

Om3r said:


> How you installed the front plate? I have no plate in front but i don't want to make holes to install a customized one.. any other solutions?


There are 2 solutions I know.

1. Velcro tape. 4-5 1" square shaped ones on each corner and one in the middle. You dont really need a lot of Velcro because license plate will be pressed against your bumper while driving anyways.

2. Strong magnets from the inside but I just heard about it and never used it myself. 

I am using the velcro method for 5 years and never had any problems.

Thats the one I used 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VELCRO-Bran...807969?hash=item1a1a71b021:g:sDMAAOSw5ClXw99-


----------



## SUTTONRIDER (Jan 22, 2015)

Put a deposit on this bad boy today, will get by end of week. 








2 months with this crazy bomb was enough for me. Being a sales rep and driving close to 800-900km a week, the GLI was not comfy enough, and my Unitronic Stage 1 would for sure gonna cost me a ticket soon.


----------



## Om3r (Jun 22, 2013)

J!m said:


> Om3r said:
> 
> 
> > How you installed the front plate? I have no plate in front but i don't want to make holes to install a customized one.. any other solutions?
> ...


Velcro tapes looks good but what about after 6-7 car wash cycle? Also if you want to remove later, can this dammage bumper paint?


----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

SUTTONRIDER said:


> Put a deposit on this bad boy today, will get by end of week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol like you aren't going to want and tune the tig? Good luck with that haha

Nice choice though, too bad you didn't just buy mine  

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Xeno555 (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## 60hawkrod (Jul 8, 2010)

The trailer and Tig look great together. We currently tow a popup with our Tig but want to move up to a travel trailer next year. I know the Tig will tow more than the 2200 lb rating but am unsure how easily it will tow.

I would really appreciate if you could tell me more about your setup. 
- What make and model of trailer are you towing? 
- Are you using weight distribution? 
- Is your receiver a standard 1 1/4 or 2" - modified hitch? 
- Is the 2.0L turbo up to towing the weight or do you find it lacking on the hills? 
- Have you made any other mods to the Tig, e.g. tires, suspension?

Thanks in advance for your feedback.


----------



## SUTTONRIDER (Jan 22, 2015)

Java^Tiggy said:


> Lol like you aren't going to want and tune the tig? Good luck with that haha
> 
> Nice choice though, too bad you didn't just buy mine
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


Well when I went back today, the sales guy showed me a X1 Sport Pack for a similar price... now I'm confused


----------



## young tiguan (Oct 29, 2012)

Installed the BFI Stage 1 dog bone mount insert because the engine movement under load and my downpipe rattling against the driveshaft (I'm 4motion) was really pissing me off. The difference is absolutely great. I feel that the car is much more responsive when I step on the gas from lights and shifting has definitely gotten smoother. There is noticeable vibration when idling or in reverse but it is very minimal. From what people say, they stop around 500-1000 miles after install so I will get back under the car and re-torque the mount around then.


----------



## Gestapo Librarian (Aug 2, 2016)

TIGSEL said:


> I actually did downsize from Touareg to a Golf R, but then I already had the Tiguan
> 
> AWD?
> 
> ...


Yup. Needed something smaller that could still haul all the snowboarding/camping/kayaking/mtn biking gear without sacrificing the ability to actually get to the places to do such things.


----------



## Gestapo Librarian (Aug 2, 2016)

Yay! Finally arrived.

13 SEL 4-Motion in Night Blue.

Let the modding begin!


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Snows are back on

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## bmorton (Nov 8, 1999)

Well, I put a deposit on a 2017 Tiguan Highline (aka SEL) today. It's still on a ship in the middle of the Atlantic, but will be arriving in port on Saturday, and since my dealer is in Halifax where the autoport is, they can go over and pick it up almost immediately.

Let the modding begin. Planning on installing LED taillights and a Euro switch to start with, but ECS Tuning wants $39 to ship a $49 switch to Canada :screwy: so the search is continuing.


----------



## Gestapo Librarian (Aug 2, 2016)

bmorton said:


> Well, I put a deposit on a 2017 Tiguan Highline (aka SEL) today. It's still on a ship in the middle of the Atlantic, but will be arriving in port on Saturday, and since my dealer is in Halifax where the autoport is, they can go over and pick it up almost immediately.
> 
> Let the modding begin. Planning on installing LED taillights and a Euro switch to start with, but ECS Tuning wants $39 to ship a $49 switch to Canada :screwy: so the search is continuing.


Check out Keffer VW . They are usually the cheapest around and have much better shipping rates than ECS.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Gestapo Librarian said:


> Check out Keffer VW . They are usually the cheapest around and have much better shipping rates than ECS.


The issue is shipping to Canada, eh? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Gestapo Librarian (Aug 2, 2016)

BsickPassat said:


> The issue is shipping to Canada, eh?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


Ahhh...yes. I read California for some reason.


----------



## bmorton (Nov 8, 1999)

BsickPassat said:


> The issue is shipping to Canada, eh?


Right. ECS offers free shipping within the US, but only expensive shipping to Canada. Hard to justify US$80 when the Chinese knockoffs are everywhere for a quarter of the price. I'll probably try a cheap one and see how it works.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

Check out PG Performance, they're in BC and have them on their site for $72.43 CAD shipped 

Auto headlights http://pgperformance.com/oem-european-aluminum-trim-headlight-switch-with-coming-home-automatic.html
Non Auto headlights http://pgperformance.com/oem-european-aluminum-trim-headlight-switch.html


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

*Not today but earlier this week...*



rabstg said:


> NGP is blaming VW. Saying even though they did the procedure incorrectly it is VW'S fault... Now that is surprising..


Monday night I went pick up the wifes Tiglean from NGP. John and I did not play the blame game but instead came up with the quickest way to get my wife's Tig back to her. She really didn't care for the BMW Z4 she was using. While it was there I had NGP change the transmission fluid and engine oil changed. So only the radiator and brake fluid are old and I changed the brake fluid last summer when I changed the brake rotors and pads.

So now that the Tig is not dragging the almost dead rear differential around you can really feel the increase in power from the Unitronic tune.

I will clean her K&N air filter, change out the cabin air filter and unless she has an issue call her Tig DONE!

If it were mine I do a few more things like rear sway bars, sound deadening and such but if she is happy then so am I...


----------



## bmorton (Nov 8, 1999)

Travy said:


> Check out PG Performance, they're in BC and have them on their site for $72.43 CAD shipped
> 
> Auto headlights http://pgperformance.com/oem-european-aluminum-trim-headlight-switch-with-coming-home-automatic.html
> Non Auto headlights http://pgperformance.com/oem-european-aluminum-trim-headlight-switch.html


D'oh, I forgot all about PG Performance even though I've used them before. Thank you!


----------



## mapple (Dec 4, 2013)

bmorton said:


> D'oh, I forgot all about PG Performance even though I've used them before. Thank you!


Great guys there too. I get my tig serviced there


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

darn Amazon... sent me Camry hubcaps... I wanted corollas.










I wanted these









they look like the latter B8 A4 wheels, minus 2 spokes


----------



## The_Robbins (Oct 27, 2016)

Lowered my 2009 Using Mk5 Jetta H&R sport springs. Sits great now. Also blacked out the windows with limo tint and plasti dipped my grills and mirrors


----------



## SUTTONRIDER (Jan 22, 2015)

I took possession after lunch! 2013 Highline 4Motion. New brakes, winter ready on Nokian Hakka7. Much more comfortable compared to the '12 GLI I traded it in for!


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Removed the downpipe, exhaust, rear sway bar, and intake

Tried flashing it back to Stage 1+ with the UniConnect+, but that failed. I hope it's okay


----------



## bmorton (Nov 8, 1999)

Ordered a Weathertech cargo liner, an upper tray for the bin under the armrest, a euro headlight switch, and a Ross-Tech Micro-CAN cable for VCDS. 

3M Scotchguard Pro paint protection film to be installed tomorrow.


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

Flippy Flaps to shield from the beefy tires.


----------



## Gestapo Librarian (Aug 2, 2016)

Debage'd and a bunch of Vag-Com tweaks.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Stage 1+ again now. Had an issue with the internet connection when I was trying to flash yesterday, so it had to be reset.

:thumbup: to Unitronic for the support


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

bunnyhopin said:


> Flippy Flaps to shield from the beefy tires.


What size tire did you go with?


----------



## The_Robbins (Oct 27, 2016)

Couple days late and from my other thread but thought it should be here too.....

20's!


----------



## Trophy_husband (Dec 27, 2014)

The_Robbins said:


> Couple days late and from my other thread but thought it should be here too.....
> 
> 20's!


Looks great. Would not have thought those wheels would look so good.


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

Xeno555 said:


>


Really nice.

Just wondering, isn't that heavier than the 2200lbs rating? 

The lightest trailers in that size and kind I've seen are around 2800lbs in which the Tiguan falls short.


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

60hawkrod said:


> The trailer and Tig look great together. We currently tow a popup with our Tig but want to move up to a travel trailer next year. I know the Tig will tow more than the 2200 lb rating but am unsure how easily it will tow.
> 
> I would really appreciate if you could tell me more about your setup.
> - What make and model of trailer are you towing?
> ...


I know the European spec Tiguans can tow up to double what we can in terms of rating. But I think it could be their TDI engines and we only have the TSI (apart from just European regulations being different).

I've never gone close to the limit, but just by driving the car, it doesn't seem to have very high low end torque (as with most gasoline engines) as it seems to be lackluster in power when running from stop especially on fairly steep inclines that will simulate a heavy load on the car. But you'd need a high low end torque engine for towing the heavy stuff. 

I personally don't know if the TSI Tiguan is up for the job with the heavy stuff. I'm sure they can move heavy stuff on a flat road with no problems, but going up hills in stop and go traffic may prove to be difficult or dangerous. I find that the Tiguan only feels 200HP powerful once the turbocharger kicks in (as most turbo engines do), but you only get that once you're at speed. My fear is that I'm going uphill and towing a heavy trailer with traffic behind me and I can't move or it rolls back.

The brakes are also not that beefy to withstand braking with all that inertial mass lugging behind it, even if it were towing a braked trailer.

I'm looking too but have not found any lightweight travel trailers under 2200lbs that has usable space and facilities (e.g. toilet, kitchen, bed and desk). I find most of the ones I could consider start at 2800lbs dry weight.

For your tent trailer, do you have a compositing toilet installed?


----------



## shawng (Jul 28, 2007)

EU Tiguans have a completely different hitch that mounts to a different frame support. The hitch we get is a joke.


----------



## Bucktown80 (Mar 8, 2016)

Bought a Ross Tech Micro-Can from another member. Received it in the mail today and did some coding to my new RNS510!

Having trouble routing the wiring harness to the new 9w7 bluetooth module under the front passenger seat. Trying to snake it underneath the floor carpeting, along the middle console, so the plug comes through those holes under the seat. Anyone have any luck with this?

Also need to reroute some of the pins in the wiring harness to I can use the factory installed microphone located in the map light/sunroof controls/sunglasses holder.


----------



## 4mymalamute (Nov 20, 2008)

Put in a new JVC touch screen deck. Pretty damn nice (I only had the basic stereo in the Tig before)...I also ordered up the H&R lift springs and new Bilstein struts and shocks today. Hopefully put them on in the following week. It was a hard choice to either drop the tig like I have done with my audi's in the past or keep it normal height and just charge it in the snow, etc.....normal height (or one inch higher) won out. Up next is getting some new red top coils and spark plugs for the little beast.


----------



## 4mymalamute (Nov 20, 2008)

Bucktown80 said:


> Bought a Ross Tech Micro-Can from another member. Received it in the mail today and did some coding to my new RNS510!
> 
> Having trouble routing the wiring harness to the new 9w7 bluetooth module under the front passenger seat. Trying to snake it underneath the floor carpeting, along the middle console, so the plug comes through those holes under the seat. Anyone have any luck with this?
> 
> Also need to reroute some of the pins in the wiring harness to I can use the factory installed microphone located in the map light/sunroof controls/sunglasses holder.


Would you be willing to meet up one day and do some coding for a fellow tig owner? Beer or lunch would be provided!!


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Washed & waxed it, and then handed it over to the wife. This_ will _be the last time it's this clean ever again, unfortunately....

Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr

Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr


----------



## Bucktown80 (Mar 8, 2016)

4mymalamute said:


> Would you be willing to meet up one day and do some coding for a fellow tig owner? Beer or lunch would be provided!!


Sure. Just need to you look up the directions for the specific coding you want to do. I know how to do a few things. Still learning everything.


----------



## bmo1975 (Aug 30, 2016)

First official thing I've done was get my tensioner inspected yesterday. It was the old one and dealer will fix under warranty.

Just bought in in July. Now that this is taken care of, things on my list to do:

1) replace ignition coils & spark plugs with R8/NKG
2) winter tires
3) APR tune
4) air intake
5) H&R springs
6) three season tires

Now that the tensioner is taken care of, I feel like a free man!!!


----------



## steveo17 (Feb 9, 2010)

bmo1975 said:


> First official thing I've done was get my tensioner inspected yesterday. It was the old one and dealer will fix under warranty.
> 
> Just bought in in July. Now that this is taken care of, things on my list to do:
> 
> ...


i would rearrange your order as follows :laugh:

1) APR tune
2) replace ignition coils & spark plugs with R8/NKG (only if necessary after the tune)
3) air intake (only if you want to maximize the tune)
4) winter tires
5) H&R springs
6) three season tires


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

bmo1975 said:


> First official thing I've done was get my tensioner inspected yesterday. It was the old one and dealer will fix under warranty.
> 
> Just bought in in July. Now that this is taken care of, things on my list to do:
> 
> ...


Very cool that they are taking care of it!!! 

The mod list sounds like a nice Tig...


----------



## young tiguan (Oct 29, 2012)

Nothing to the Tig but I got it a friend, finally decided to pull the trigger on an e36 M3 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SUTTONRIDER (Jan 22, 2015)

Drifted the hell out of it during the first snowstorm of the season!!


----------



## Camviet (Aug 24, 2014)

Put the Techtonicstuning exhaust (Magnaflow) on. Got the rear section from snobrdrdan for a deal thumbup: to dan for the deal and I greatly appreciate the annoyingly good packaging you did. Highly suggest buying stuff from him right now, especially at the deals he's doing for practically new.)









It's got a nice burble, especially when shifting under load.


----------



## alvarogsc (Jul 21, 2014)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## alvarogsc (Jul 21, 2014)

Not for me


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## alvarogsc (Jul 21, 2014)

Any Remus?


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Camviet said:


> Put the Techtonicstuning exhaust (Magnaflow) on. Got the rear section from snobrdrdan for a deal thumbup: to dan for the deal and I greatly appreciate the annoyingly good packaging you did. Highly suggest buying stuff from him right now, especially at the deals he's doing for practically new.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad to hear :thumbup:

Did you buy the front section from Techtonics, or you had it?


----------



## arkie45 (Jun 16, 2016)

*Timing Chain Tensioner*

Just picked up my '09 Tig from my mechanic's shop. After reading all the horror stories, and having 76,000 miles on mine, I had the tensioner replaced. They replaced the tensioner, chain, guides, hardware, and cover. He found the tensioner loose and in the process of failing, wear on the cover from chain slop, and told me it looks like I averted disaster! All labor and parts $855...small price to pay for peace of mind!


----------



## bmo1975 (Aug 30, 2016)

arkie45 said:


> Just picked up my '09 Tig from my mechanic's shop. After reading all the horror stories, and having 76,000 miles on mine, I had the tensioner replaced. They replaced the tensioner, chain, guides, hardware, and cover. He found the tensioner loose and in the process of failing, wear on the cover from chain slop, and told me it looks like I averted disaster! All labor and parts $855...small price to pay for peace of mind!


Awesome! Good to hear. Had mine replaced last week (in a 2013), they said mine was loose as well.

I have since ordered my winter tires (Michelin X-Ice on 16" alloys) from Tire Rack and they arrived today. 

I have also ordered the R8 coils & NKG plugs, and they should arrive today or tomorrow.

I actually think the next thing on the list is the GFB DV+... it's a cheap enough fix

I know most people do the tune first, but I wanted to get my tires taken care of first... power doesn't matter if you have no traction. The tune will be done in the next month or so.


----------



## arkie45 (Jun 16, 2016)

bmo1975 said:


> Awesome! Good to hear. Had mine replaced last week (in a 2013), they said mine was loose as well.
> 
> I have since ordered my winter tires (Michelin X-Ice on 16" alloys) from Tire Rack and they arrived today.
> 
> ...


+1 on the traction...I have APR Stage II on mine with R8 coils & NGK plugs, GFB DV, Carbonio intake and get traction control light flashing until get into 4th gear. It's a blast watching youngsters' faces when they watch it leave their sight in front of them. You'll not believe what a good tune does!


----------



## KurtK (Feb 13, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> Washed & waxed it, and then handed it over to the wife. This_ will _be the last time it's this clean ever again, unfortunately....
> 
> Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr
> 
> Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr


Ha Ha! Your wife sounds a lot like my wife. She drives the vehicle and that's about it. All the rest is up to me.


----------



## The Dubbernaut (Feb 1, 2010)

What generations/models came with the 2.0 that has the timing problems? I have a 2012 at 70k and figured Id find out if some preventive maintenance was needed... The Tig's engine isnt the one with the follower problem, correct? Looking around and cant seem to find the answer.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

The Dubbernaut said:


> What generations/models came with the 2.0 that has the timing problems? I have a 2012 at 70k and figured Id find out if some preventive maintenance was needed... The Tig's engine isnt the one with the follower problem, correct? Looking around and cant seem to find the answer.


the Tig's have CCTA engine, which has the timing chain tensioner issue

the BPY motor has the cam follower issue (which did not come on the Tiguan)


----------



## The Dubbernaut (Feb 1, 2010)

BsickPassat said:


> the Tig's have CCTA engine, which has the timing chain tensioner issue
> 
> the BPY motor has the cam follower issue (which did not come on the Tiguan)


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!! 


....drat

also, thanks :wave:


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Picked up steelies center cap/ lug covers from dealership

Took a month due to backorder 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## DMS_SLiC (Jul 11, 2007)

Got a 2014 SE/appearance with 34k and my upgrades so far are...lowered on eibach;auto light switch;interior LEDs;reverse LED;RNS315.


----------



## bmorton (Nov 8, 1999)

So far I've installed a Euro headlight switch, had a local shop add some 3M paint protection film, and made a few tweaks using VCDS. The other day I also switched to my new 16" RTX winter alloys and Continental Wintercontact SI tires. I have the fender flares and the 16s look a little small, but I'm looking forward to how it does in snow.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

KurtK said:


> Ha Ha! Your wife sounds a lot like my wife. She drives the vehicle and that's about it. All the rest is up to me.


Yup....she just drives it and (sometimes) puts gas in it. Lately, I've been putting the gas in it too for some odd reason....even though she drives it waaaay more than me


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

This was from my b-day on Tuesday....

Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

Very nice!!! But probably tastes like rubber...


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

troystg said:


> Very nice!!! But probably tastes like rubber...


Nah, just the bad aftertaste of the diesel scandal 

Bless my mom for getting it for me, but it wasn't that great to be honest. BUT it's the thought that counts :heart:


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

BsickPassat said:


> Picked up steelies center cap/ lug covers from dealership
> 
> Took a month due to backorder
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk



Nice. How does it look in complete view? I actually like the look of blacked out steel wheels on the Tiguan. Makes it more rugged looking on the backdrop of smooth curvy civilized lines of the Tiguan.

How does it latch onto the lug nuts without falling? Is there a clip to catch onto something or is it all friction? I assume water and ice can still get to hub through gaps. I'm thinking about probably filling the hub in with putty or something, and then put this cap on top to create a liquid tight seal.

What steel wheels are those and what offset? I could only find 16inch steelies with 42 offset. I think default 16" alloys from VW come with 33 offset, which means the steelies stick inwards and look really ugly.


----------



## SUTTONRIDER (Jan 22, 2015)

baboondumdum said:


> Nice. How does it look in complete view? I actually like the look of blacked out steel wheels on the Tiguan. Makes it more rugged looking on the backdrop of smooth curvy civilized lines of the Tiguan.
> 
> How does it latch onto the lug nuts without falling? Is there a clip to catch onto something or is it all friction? I assume water and ice can still get to hub through gaps. I'm thinking about probably filling the hub in with putty or something, and then put this cap on top to create a liquid tight seal.
> 
> What steel wheels are those and what offset? I could only find 16inch steelies with 42 offset. I think default 16" alloys from VW come with 33 offset, which means the steelies stick inwards and look really ugly.


They clip to the lugnuts. It a tight clip, no need to worry about loosing them. Water will seap thru. I don't see why you'd need to put something on the hub, I don't and have never had a problem (I live in super salty Southern Quebec). I have these on my wife's wagon.


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

SUTTONRIDER said:


> They clip to the lugnuts. It a tight clip, no need to worry about loosing them. Water will seap thru. I don't see why you'd need to put something on the hub, I don't and have never had a problem (I live in super salty Southern Quebec). I have these on my wife's wagon.


Look nice.

Yeah it might be OK having the hub fully exposed to the elements. Its not like my summer alloys provide a water tight seal either. But I thought maybe it can help prevent further corrosion or rusting if I can somehow fill the gap up. It is already rusting as it is and mine is only a 2015.


----------



## SUTTONRIDER (Jan 22, 2015)

Grease it, it might help. If not oh well, it's hidden anyway.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

baboondumdum said:


> It is already rusting as it is and mine is only a 2015.


They all do, unfortunately. Even cars fresh from the factory, they come without the center caps, and they get exposed to the rain in "port" (waiting to be shipped) or on the dealer's lot....they rust


Side note....I have some 17's, in PERFECT condition, for sale btw & I'm local:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8299161-FS-Set-of-17-quot-Wheels

Stock 17's or 18's are 17x7 or 18x7, ET43....FWIW


----------



## ShootJoeC (Aug 6, 2011)

I put my slim roof rails and inno roof box on, will post pictures later. 

I also installed my backup camera finally after it sat in my garage for over a year. It was a pain in the ass but not difficult. For some reason though I'm not getting video. When I put the car in reverse I get the screen that should show video, but it's just black. I tapped into the gray/white wire on the right side tail light harness. Anyone have an idea of what the problem could be?


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Test fitted chains



That I hope I will never have to use. This is why with 16" x 6.5" wheels, the offset is 33mm

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

BsickPassat said:


> Test fitted chains
> 
> ic:
> 
> ...


aren't chains a no-no on most VWs?


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

DasCC said:


> aren't chains a no-no on most VWs?


No. VW sells chains for VW'S.

But, it has to be on the proper wheel (width and offset) and tire size, to avoid damage to the suspension due to interference.

Chains that do not wrap to the rear of the tire is fine, such as Thule K-summit and spikes spider. But they are very costly 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk

See:
https://shops.volkswagen.com/de_DE/...MODEL_SERIES!Tiguan&sort=name_asc&pageSize=20

Note first thing, tire sizes. You don't see 235/55r17, 235/50r18 & 255/40r19.

you notice the 2 compatible sizes (also stated in the owner's manual): 215/65r16 and 215/60r17.

They also assume you are using the recommended wheel size, width & offset.

https://shops.volkswagen.com/de_DE/...ES!Tiguan|YEAR!2012&sort=name_asc&pageSize=20

So, if you go to the Aspen 215/65r16, they are 16x6.5" ET33

then you go to Philadelphia, 215/60r17, they are 17x6.5" ET33

(the LA, 235/55r17, are 17x7 ET43....not snow chain compatible)


----------



## sciroccoii88 (May 9, 2010)

arkie45 said:


> +1 on the traction...I have APR Stage II on mine with R8 coils & NGK plugs, GFB DV, Carbonio intake and get traction control light flashing until get into 4th gear. It's a blast watching youngsters' faces when they watch it leave their sight in front of them. You'll not believe what a good tune does!


Where can one get R8 coils??.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

sciroccoii88 said:


> Where can one get R8 coils??.....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The various 'tex advertisers sell them like ecstuning, shopdap.com etc

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## sciroccoii88 (May 9, 2010)

BsickPassat said:


> The various 'tex advertisers sell them like ecstuning, shopdap.com etc
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


Awesome thank you!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sciroccoii88 (May 9, 2010)

do you guys get your vehicle aligned after lowering? i have gnarly negative camber when I drop mine on Golf R H&R coils and am nervous to buy new tires if all they are going to do is wear on the inside tread. How does a FWD Tiguan rear camber even get adjusted after lowering? Shims?


----------



## Camviet (Aug 24, 2014)

sciroccoii88 said:


> do you guys get your vehicle aligned after lowering? i have gnarly negative camber when I drop mine on Golf R H&R coils and am nervous to buy new tires if all they are going to do is wear on the inside tread. How does a FWD Tiguan rear camber even get adjusted after lowering? Shims?


If I recall correctly from when I aligned mine, its just an eccentric bolt on the control arm. It's best to get it aligned when the car's lowered so that you don't get uneven tire wear.


----------



## sciroccoii88 (May 9, 2010)

Camviet said:


> If I recall correctly from when I aligned mine, its just an eccentric bolt on the control arm. It's best to get it aligned when the car's lowered so that you don't get uneven tire wear.


Sweet! Thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 89foxbox (Dec 10, 2002)

Installed the new RNS-315 that I bought on a black friday sale!


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Camviet said:


> If I recall correctly from when I aligned mine, its just an eccentric bolt on the control arm. It's best to get it aligned when the car's lowered so that you don't get uneven tire wear.


x2 on this....DEFINITELY get it aligned!

Getting the toe to spec, front & back, is what will help prevent bad tire wear.
The front camber & caster is not adjustable though (you'd need front camber plates), but like Camviet said....the rear does have an eccentric bolt for easy camber adjustment in the rear.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Bought a new cargo box 





Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## dnellans (Jul 21, 2012)

Had VW replace my driver front wheel bearing at 45k miles to the tune of $550... because surprise surprise wheel bearings aren't covered under the power train warranty. Its hit or miss per manufacturer if wheel bearings are covered it seems, but the service guy told me it was going to be covered, then when he actually tried to do it by adding VIN for warranty (after service was done), it turns out not to be covered. Service manager wouldn't even do anything to help me out due to their mistake telling me it would be covered. $250 for the part and another $250 for labor (which is probably pretty reasonable at a 100/hr shop rate). Not clear I could have had it done for all that much cheaper else where.

45k miles though - where is the german engineering for tight tolerances if not in a wheel bearing :banghead:


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

$250 for 1 assembly? That's a steep price. Tell aftermarket price (including OEM) is around $100

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## dnellans (Jul 21, 2012)

BsickPassat said:


> $250 for 1 assembly? That's a steep price. Tell aftermarket price (including OEM) is around $100
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


Its not just a wheel bearing - you get the whole housing pre-pressed and you have to bolt on, but I agree, about as pricey as it gets. Not super happy about it when it was something that seems like it should be obviously included in the "power train". Thats like saying the camshaft is covered but the bearings aren't.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

dnellans said:


> Its not just a wheel bearing - you get the whole housing pre-pressed and you have to bolt on, but I agree, about as pricey as it gets. Not super happy about it when it was something that seems like it should be obviously included in the "power train". Thats like saying the camshaft is covered but the bearings aren't.


http://metalmanparts.com/product.sc?productId=532&categoryId=79

That's where I got them for my old Passat, which is the same part for the Tiguan

also

see
https://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Tiguan_2-4_Motion-2.0T/Drivetrain/Wheel_Bearings/


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

BsickPassat said:


> Bought a new cargo box
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you steal my car?

Nice! What racks are you using? I have the thule aeroblades.


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

dnellans said:


> Had VW replace my driver front wheel bearing at 45k miles to the tune of $550... because surprise surprise wheel bearings aren't covered under the power train warranty. Its hit or miss per manufacturer if wheel bearings are covered it seems, but the service guy told me it was going to be covered, then when he actually tried to do it by adding VIN for warranty (after service was done), it turns out not to be covered. Service manager wouldn't even do anything to help me out due to their mistake telling me it would be covered. $250 for the part and another $250 for labor (which is probably pretty reasonable at a 100/hr shop rate). Not clear I could have had it done for all that much cheaper else where.
> 
> 45k miles though - where is the german engineering for tight tolerances if not in a wheel bearing :banghead:


Did anything happen to compel you to replace it? Was it riding rough or you felt vibrations? Or did you change it as a matter of routine?


----------



## ShootJoeC (Aug 6, 2011)

My check engine light came on so I took it to the dealership. The injector on cylinder two was bad so they replaced it (for the second time in six months,) and are telling me cylinder two was still misfiring so they did compression and leak down tests. Something is not right and compression is pretty poor in that cylinder. They told me if I want them to diagnose it I have to pay about ten hours labor to remove the head so they can inspect valves etc. I had cam tensioner and bridge replaced in June in addition to carbon cleaning, both under warranty. 

I'm not thrilled about this situation, and now trying to figure out what to do.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

baboondumdum said:


> Did you steal my car?
> 
> Nice! What racks are you using? I have the thule aeroblades.


whispbar thru-bar


----------



## sciroccoii88 (May 9, 2010)

ShootJoeC said:


> My check engine light came on so I took it to the dealership. The injector on cylinder two was bad so they replaced it (for the second time in six months,) and are telling me cylinder two was still misfiring so they did compression and leak down tests. Something is not right and compression is pretty poor in that cylinder. They told me if I want them to diagnose it I have to pay about ten hours labor to remove the head so they can inspect valves etc. I had cam tensioner and bridge replaced in June in addition to carbon cleaning, both under warranty.
> 
> I'm not thrilled about this situation, and now trying to figure out what to do.


I wonder if the compression loss is associated with that injector. How many miles are on the vehicle?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Took it up into the snow to get a tree, handle the conditions amazingly :snowcool:


----------



## ShootJoeC (Aug 6, 2011)

sciroccoii88 said:


> ShootJoeC said:
> 
> 
> > My check engine light came on so I took it to the dealership. The injector on cylinder two was bad so they replaced it (for the second time in six months,) and are telling me cylinder two was still misfiring so they did compression and leak down tests. Something is not right and compression is pretty poor in that cylinder. They told me if I want them to diagnose it I have to pay about ten hours labor to remove the head so they can inspect valves etc. I had cam tensioner and bridge replaced in June in addition to carbon cleaning, both under warranty.
> ...


I'm at 77k miles now, but the issue started around 55k miles and has been ongoing and spent plenty of time at dealer since. 

Slight update, Volkswagen follows me on twitter and saw my post about the situation and contacted me to try to help. They are working with Lindsay VW now to see what's up. Fingers crossed it works out.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

No pics yet, but put the winter wheels/tires on the wife's Tig


----------



## sbcncsu (Nov 14, 2003)

Hit 100,000 miles today!


----------



## sciroccoii88 (May 9, 2010)

sbcncsu said:


> Hit 100,000 miles today!


Nice! What year is it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

sciroccoii88 said:


> Nice! What year is it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Says 2012 on his profile. Must be a refreshed version based on fuel indicator and engine temperature gauge location.

Also looks like a GTI steering wheel?


----------



## sciroccoii88 (May 9, 2010)

baboondumdum said:


> Says 2012 on his profile. Must be a refreshed version based on fuel indicator and engine temperature gauge location.
> 
> Also looks like a GTI steering wheel?


I want a GTI steering wheel in mine.!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

sciroccoii88 said:


> I want a GTI steering wheel in mine.!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, the flat bottom and paddles is a nice touch too. Although you have to like the red stitching. You can get similar with the paddles and flat bottom with the Tiguan Rline steering wheel and it won't have the red stitching I think.


----------



## sbcncsu (Nov 14, 2003)

Yep, 2012 with a July 2011 build date. I updated the steering wheel to a GTI wheel with paddles. Since mine was an "S" without steering wheel buttons, I had to change out the steering wheel module (clockspring) to make it all work. It took a bit of research and some time in VCDS to code the new clockspring and to set the steering angle adaptations and to reset the ABS controller to accept the new module.

The GTI wheel is so much nicer than the plastic stock "S" wheel from 2012, it was utter crap. One nice thing about the OE steering wheel, it used the correct airbag for the GTI wheel. I did have to locate and buy the wiring harness for the airbag that included the pigtail for the steering wheel controls.


----------



## sciroccoii88 (May 9, 2010)

sbcncsu said:


> Yep, 2012 with a July 2011 build date. I updated the steering wheel to a GTI wheel with paddles. Since mine was an "S" without steering wheel buttons, I had to change out the steering wheel module (clockspring) to make it all work. It took a bit of research and some time in VCDS to code the new clockspring and to set the steering angle adaptations and to reset the ABS controller to accept the new module.
> 
> The GTI wheel is so much nicer than the plastic stock "S" wheel from 2012, it was utter crap. One nice thing about the OE steering wheel, it used the correct airbag for the GTI wheel. I did have to locate and buy the wiring harness for the airbag that included the pigtail for the steering wheel controls.


Well done! Sounds like a lot of work I am willing to do one day. Any links to a diy or parts from your project? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sbcncsu (Nov 14, 2003)

sciroccoii88 said:


> Well done! Sounds like a lot of work I am willing to do one day. Any links to a diy or parts from your project?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I borrowed a lot of existing content from VWVORTEX, various other VW forums and Ross-Tech.com to make this happen. There are some good DIY's if you search for "flappy paddles". 

I bought a used steering column assembly from a junkyard that I found on car-part.com. That gave me the clockspring, a Tiguan wheel that wasn't compatible with my airbag and didn't have the shifter paddles. I used only the turn signal and wiper stalks and the clockspring from that unit. 

I later purchased the GTI Wheel and the airbag harness from vendors on ebay.


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

sbcncsu said:


> I borrowed a lot of existing content from VWVORTEX, various other VW forums and Ross-Tech.com to make this happen. There are some good DIY's if you search for "flappy paddles".
> 
> I bought a used steering column assembly from a junkyard that I found on car-part.com. That gave me the clockspring, a Tiguan wheel that wasn't compatible with my airbag and didn't have the shifter paddles. I used only the turn signal and wiper stalks and the clockspring from that unit.
> 
> I later purchased the GTI Wheel and the airbag harness from vendors on ebay.


I'm wondering, does a mod like that void your warranty? I suppose warranty period may be over, but just wondering. Also, how do you verify your airbag is in working order as that is a serious piece of kit that is life or death you need working.


----------



## sbcncsu (Nov 14, 2003)

baboondumdum said:


> I'm wondering, does a mod like that void your warranty? I suppose warranty period may be over, but just wondering. Also, how do you verify your airbag is in working order as that is a serious piece of kit that is life or death you need working.


Of course it will void the warranty on any component you touched including the airbag and obviously any part you swapped in. 


If you follow good practices and use VCDS to confirm no faults in the airbag system, the airbag remains in working order. That's what's cool about monitored circuits, if there were a problem, it'd throw a code and an airbag light. That's why the clockspring recall occurred, they were getting contaminated and were setting a code in the airbag module due to problems in the circuit.


----------



## ShootJoeC (Aug 6, 2011)

Gave my Tiguan a good cleaning today after it sat at dealership all week.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

snobrdrdan said:


> No pics yet, but put the winter wheels/tires on the wife's Tig


Not the prettiest, but functional....

17x7 ET 38 Momo WinPro
Goodyear WRT 235/55/17

Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

ShootJoeC said:


> Gave my Tiguan a good cleaning today after it sat at dealership all week.


Is it possible to seat the box a little further back? Would it be more aerodynamic that way. Its an interesting look with the box closer to the roof.


----------



## ShootJoeC (Aug 6, 2011)

Yeah I need to move it back some but it was super freezing the day I put it on and I was tired of messing with it. I didn't want it up super high with the oem rails, I already barely clear some parking garages.


----------



## Bucktown80 (Mar 8, 2016)

Getting H&R Sport Springs installed next Monday! Stooooooooked!


----------



## Bucktown80 (Mar 8, 2016)

ShootJoeC said:


> Gave my Tiguan a good cleaning today after it sat at dealership all week.


GREAT looking Tiguan you have there.


----------



## ShootJoeC (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks so much! Moved my roof box back and centered it on roof today.


----------



## bmorton (Nov 8, 1999)

Used VCDS to enable auto-fold mirrors on my 2017. Before, they could only be folded using the mirror switch inside. Now, they fold on lock and unfold on start. This is how it should have came from the factory.


----------



## Arep (Dec 15, 2015)

What Module is that found in?


----------



## Arep (Dec 15, 2015)

*Costco and Blizzaks*

Just ordered Blizzaks from costco. $70 off and then they are running 1 cent install so I got a pretty good deal on these so I'm happy now lets see some snow! I'm actually more excited just to have the Savannah off during the winter.


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

ShootJoeC said:


> Thanks so much! Moved my roof box back and centered it on roof today.


Nice! I saw someone with that audi box. Is there noticeable wind noise at highway speeds?

Yeah, the OEM rails are too high.


----------



## ElSupremo (Mar 22, 2012)

bmorton said:


> Used VCDS to enable auto-fold mirrors on my 2017. Before, they could only be folded using the mirror switch inside. Now, they fold on lock and unfold on start. This is how it should have came from the factory.


I also have mine set similar to this (long press or long door "hold" on my Kessy system folds the mirrors, driver door opening - but not passenger door - automagically unfolds), but my friendly local VW dealer did it for me and I have no clue what exactly he did, what bits he changed where, etc. Could share with us your DETAILED procedure, what module(s) you accessed, and what the model # is on the module? Thanks much.


----------



## bmorton (Nov 8, 1999)

ElSupremo said:


> I also have mine set similar to this (long press or long door "hold" on my Kessy system folds the mirrors, driver door opening - but not passenger door - automagically unfolds), but my friendly local VW dealer did it for me and I have no clue what exactly he did, what bits he changed where, etc. Could share with us your DETAILED procedure, what module(s) you accessed, and what the model # is on the module? Thanks much.


Address 42: Door Elect, Driver (J386) Labels: 3C0-959-70X-GEN4.clb
Part No SW: 5N0 959 701 J HW: 3C0 959 793 J

In the following thread, I posted a link to the instructions I used. Maybe follow up there with any further discussion in the interest of keeping the info in one place for anyone else who wants to give this a whirl.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8134082-2016-Tiguan-SEL-make-the-power-folding-mirrors-fold-on-car-lock-unlock


----------



## Bobdhd (Jul 11, 2013)

ShootJoeC said:


> Thanks so much! Moved my roof box back and centered it on roof today.


Great pic, the "Wrong Way" is a nice touch.


----------



## SUTTONRIDER (Jan 22, 2015)

Had some fun driving it up to the ski hill this morning. No skiing today though, was there to help my delivery guy unload our massive first coffee and chocolate milk delivery of the season.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

SUTTONRIDER said:


> Had some fun driving it up to the ski hill this morning. No skiing today though, was there to help my delivery guy unload our massive first coffee and chocolate milk delivery of the season.


I need to scrape the storage wax off my board and get a proper coat of wax on.

Especially since I got a nylon rotobrush this year

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## SUTTONRIDER (Jan 22, 2015)

^Scrape, then brush. Loved those brushes when I used to coach ski racing.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

SUTTONRIDER said:


> ^Scrape, then brush. Loved those brushes when I used to coach ski racing.



I do have my brass brush and horsehair brushes, for the pre-wax application brushes.

going OT, it slightly annoys me how snowboarders spend so much money on their equipment and clothing, that they cheap out on maintenance.

it really annoys me that people focus too much on the aesthetic of boots, and disregard proper fit.


----------



## ElSupremo (Mar 22, 2012)

bmorton said:


> Address 42: Door Elect, Driver (J386) Labels: 3C0-959-70X-GEN4.clb
> Part No SW: 5N0 959 701 J HW: 3C0 959 793 J
> 
> In the following thread, I posted a link to the instructions I used. Maybe follow up there with any further discussion in the interest of keeping the info in one place for anyone else who wants to give this a whirl.
> ...


Thanks, I've seen this thread before. The amusing thing is that my Adaptation Channel 9 System_Parameter_0-System_Parameter_Byte8 is 9F (1001 1111) rather than 95 (1001 1011), and I have no idea what the value was (90H ?) before the auto-fold mirror mod was added. Not going to bother to fool with it though (see exactly what bit is the magic one, obviously not bit 2). I remember I had a problem setting this byte initially, so if it isn't broke, I won't fix it.....

Thanks for your info.


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

SUTTONRIDER said:


> Had some fun driving it up to the ski hill this morning. No skiing today though, was there to help my delivery guy unload our massive first coffee and chocolate milk delivery of the season.


Looks right at home.


----------



## SUTTONRIDER (Jan 22, 2015)

baboondumdum said:


> Looks right at home.


 and with the Hakka7, it felt right at home!


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

SUTTONRIDER said:


> and with the Hakka7, it felt right at home!


where did you go? Tremblant?


----------



## SUTTONRIDER (Jan 22, 2015)

BsickPassat said:


> where did you go? Tremblant?


It's Bromont. One of my clients, and a short 1 minute drive from my house.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

SUTTONRIDER said:


> It's Bromont. One of my clients, and a short 1 minute drive from my house.


I never done QC riding. How does it compare to Tremblant? Better go to Bromont to say, avoid Tremblant crowds?

fortunately, I have a cousin in Montreal that does snowboard


----------



## SUTTONRIDER (Jan 22, 2015)

BsickPassat said:


> I never done QC riding. How does it compare to Tremblant? Better go to Bromont to say, avoid Tremblant crowds?
> 
> fortunately, I have a cousin in Montreal that does snowboard


Tremblant is Tremblant. It's more a happening, crazy nightlife. That's north of Montreal. 

Bromont is the biggest night skiing resort in North America. Close to it are Sutton and also Jay Peak in Vermont. Those two are something else, more expert level. Bromont is more family oriented, 120+ groomers. These are south of Montreal.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

SUTTONRIDER said:


> Tremblant is Tremblant. It's more a happening, crazy nightlife. That's north of Montreal.
> 
> Bromont is the biggest night skiing resort in North America. Close to it are Sutton and also Jay Peak in Vermont. Those two are something else, more expert level. Bromont is more family oriented, 120+ groomers. These are south of Montreal.




my cousin, she is a noob.

me? I can handle some blacks, as long as it doesn't have huge moguls. Huge Moguls + snowboards.... not fun.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## RADsoc014 (Jan 14, 2003)

Installed the USP turbo pipe kit with turbo muffler delete this week......faster low end spool and smoother acceleration from a cruising speed. Not bad, pain in the ass to install 

Going in Monday for the new update for APR stage 2+


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

The wife got 37 mpg while drafting behind me from Virginia to Louisiana....


----------



## Bucktown80 (Mar 8, 2016)

Got my H&R Sport Springs installed today! Here are some rough pics. Will take more during the daytime.

Definitely considering removing the side steps that came with it.


----------



## Bucktown80 (Mar 8, 2016)

Before and after pics of my Tiguan with H&R Sport Lowering Springs.










I love it. Nice mild drop that looks OEM plus with the 19" Savannahs. I live in downtown San Francisco, so this is probably the lowest I can go while still maintaining a comfortable, sporty ride.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

troystg said:


>


What suspension is on the Tig, btw?

Looks good...Savannahs look sooo much better on a Tig without the wheel flares


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

H&R sport springs only. I took off the factory rims and put on the savannahs and changed the rotors and pads. That with the Unitronic stage 1 + tune turned it into a joy to drive.


----------



## Santorina4 (Mar 10, 2004)

I bought one.  I also ordered a complete interior led kit and led reverse lights from DeAutoKey and a few things from Autogeek to keep her looking nice. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

had Morimoto XB35 5500K bulbs installed

https://www.theretrofitsource.com/components/bulbs/aftermarket/d3s-morimoto-xb-hid.html

by a local retrofitter, which I have bought parts from throughout the years


----------



## Arep (Dec 15, 2015)

Got my Blizzaks on. Audi A3 wheels 17.5mm spacers on front, 20mm spacers on rear. 235/55/17 Got the wheel hanger finally and I should have bought that a long time ago wow did it make my life easier installing the wheels 
A lot more comfortable ride to than the savanahs but still love how the 19s look on it.


----------



## SUTTONRIDER (Jan 22, 2015)

Got myself a Golf R steering wheel. 
Debating if I install it in my JSW or my Tiguan (gf drives the JSW). Is it a straight fit to the Tig as it would be in my JSW (guy I bought it from had it in his JSW)?


----------



## bmo1975 (Aug 30, 2016)

On Monday I got my Tig flashed with APR Stage 1.

A month ago installed the winter tires, Michelin X-Ice 215/65/16 w/rims from Tire Rack, and the R8 ignition coils & NKG Plugs from ECS.

Stage 1 is great, but with the winter tires, handling is a little wobbly... but the winter tires with 4motion in the snow is awesome.

Tonite I'm ordering EBC RedStuff pads & EBC slotted rotors.

In spring I'll be getting some Michelin Pilot Sport A/S 3+. I've seen a couple of Audi Rims I really like.

Sometime in the future, maybe some HR Springs & the GFB DV+.

Still debating if I want to do anything with the intake or exhaust.


----------



## bangerang88 (Jan 4, 2017)

timing belt tensioner blew on wifes Tiguan!:banghead:


----------



## Camviet (Aug 24, 2014)

Last wash and wax before the snow hits. Used AMMO Skin and some AMMO Mud on the tires. Loving the product so far.








Then got some winter tires and wheels; Xi3 on 16x7.5 Tirerack wheels. Gosh, the amount of tuck is gaudy.


----------



## Camviet (Aug 24, 2014)

Arep said:


> Got the wheel hanger finally and I should have bought that a long time ago wow did it make my life easier installing the wheels


How are you liking the metal hanger? I got the plastic one and sometimes it'll catch a thread incorrectly. I don't see it lasting more than two or three tire changes.


----------



## lemar21 (Jul 21, 2006)

Had some fun with the wife's Tiggy yesterday. We took the car in for it's 60k mile service, and state inspection. While at the dealer we asked about getting the Timing Chain Tensioner looked at and the tech was able to get it and the PCV Valve covered under warranted and replace. I've gotta say this was probably the best dealership experience I have ever had and I don't really have any horror stories. The service associate and tech were great and now the Tiggy is good to go and here's to 60k+++ more!


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

lemar21 said:


> Had some fun with the wife's Tiggy yesterday. We took the car in for it's 60k mile service, and state inspection. While at the dealer we asked about getting the Timing Chain Tensioner looked at and the tech was able to get it and the PCV Valve covered under warranted and replace. I've gotta say this was probably the best dealership experience I have ever had and I don't really have any horror stories. The service associate and tech were great and now the Tiggy is good to go and here's to 60k+++ more!


Ah come on, you praise the dealership and then don't give their name? 

Fairfax vw in VA sucked. I only had one dealing with Lindsay vw in Dulles and they were much better.

Sent from my SM-S975L using Tapatalk


----------



## lemar21 (Jul 21, 2006)

troystg said:


> Ah come on, you praise the dealership and then don't give their name?
> 
> Fairfax vw in VA sucked. I only had one dealing with Lindsay vw in Dulles and they were much better.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S975L using Tapatalk


:laugh: Sorry, it was VW of South Charlotte in Charlotte, NC. There is a local group here and most of us get our work done by the VWoSC or Eurowise. Most of the dealers in the Charlotte area are pretty good, tho.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

Arep said:


> Got my Blizzaks on. Audi A3 wheels 17.5mm spacers on front, 20mm spacers on rear. 235/55/17 Got the wheel hanger finally and I should have bought that a long time ago wow did it make my life easier installing the wheels
> A lot more comfortable ride to than the savanahs but still love how the 19s look on it.
> 
> ic:


wheel hanger is winning :thumbup:


----------



## VWTiger210 (Jul 13, 2014)

*Nice mild drop*



Bucktown80 said:


> Before and after pics of my Tiguan with H&R Sport Lowering Springs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool I live in SF as well. Trying to see what i should do next.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Camviet said:


> How are you liking the metal hanger? I got the plastic one and sometimes it'll catch a thread incorrectly. I don't see it lasting more than two or three tire changes.


I had a plastic one, they're fragile. 
I accidentally knocked it while doing a winter changeover, and it sheared off in the hub. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

the hangers were made for the older Audi's and B5/5.5 Passats, as the rotor did not have a locating screw.

nonetheless, it's easier to use 2 hangers instead of one, to share the load and makes it easier to install the first lug bolts


----------



## GordoGli21 (Oct 17, 2016)

I had to make a new screen name so I could post (BrownBag). A rock broke the passenger side fog light on my wifes tiguan. I wanted to upgrade her fog lights to projectors and everything that I could find was garbage. So I ordered up Hella DE fog lights and HID kit. I mounted them into the stocking housings. I used some washers on the side of the bracket.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

bmo1975 said:


> Still debating if I want to do anything with the intake or *exhaust*.


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8280225-FS-Borla-Exhaust
I'll even install it for you...just sayin'


----------



## bmo1975 (Aug 30, 2016)

snobrdrdan said:


> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8280225-FS-Borla-Exhaust
> I'll even install it for you...just sayin'


Yeah, I've been watching that for awhile. I'm at work and have to get something done, but I'll send you a PM this afternoon...


----------



## Arep (Dec 15, 2015)

VAGCOM tweaks up in the sticky.

My favorite is the unlocking of the car and my fogs turn on. oh and fogs on while high beams are on.

I saw another thread where you can make the gauges do a sweep so I will get that done to.


----------



## raygerard (Jul 12, 2015)

Out playing with the GoPro and ran into another tiguan friend!


----------



## 84GTi Guy (Feb 14, 2002)

Installed an Android Stereo into my Tiguan this weekend. Also put in an aftermarket backup camera/trunk handle. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cenks (Feb 13, 2011)

Got the 60k haldex service done at NPG in Lorton, Va. After unsuccessful encounters with couple of local dealers. 

I have them install 17" Michelin x-ice Winter tires/ wheels along with 20mm spacers front and back also





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

cenks said:


> Got the 60k haldex service done at NPG in Lorton, Va. After unsuccessful encounters with couple of local dealers.
> 
> I have them install 17" Michelin x-ice Winter tires/ wheels along with 20mm spacers front and back also
> 
> ...


I hope they got yours right...

Sent from my SM-S975L using Tapatalk


----------



## cenks (Feb 13, 2011)

I hope so. Didn't see any leaks so far. Would you recommended checking on anything? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

cenks said:


> I hope so. Didn't see any leaks so far. Would you recommended checking on anything?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Check the drain plug for both the haldex and differential sections. Make sure the right drain plug was openned. There is tech bulletin out because they are soooooo easy to confuse.

Quite common to drain the differential and over fill the haldex. That is what they did to my wifes and it was a royal pain to have her out of a vehicle for the month it took for them to fix it..

Sent from my SM-S975L using Tapatalk


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

https://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/58768020d2ebc/Technical Bulletin Final Drive-Haldex Clutch.pdf


Here is the service bulletin. .

Sent from my SM-S975L using Tapatalk


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

troystg said:


> Check the drain plug for both the haldex and differential sections. Make sure the right drain plug was openned. There is tech bulletin out because they are soooooo easy to confuse.
> 
> Quite common to drain the differential and over fill the haldex. That is what they did to my wifes and it was a royal pain to have her out of a vehicle for the month it took for them to fix it..
> 
> Sent from my SM-S975L using Tapatalk


What happened that made you aware service screwed up?


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

cenks said:


>


Could be the perspective of the picture, but is the wheel jarring out a little bit?


----------



## cenks (Feb 13, 2011)

troystg said:


> https://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/58768020d2ebc/Technical Bulletin Final Drive-Haldex Clutch.pdf
> 
> 
> Here is the service bulletin. .
> ...


Thanks for the heads up man, I'll check them out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

baboondumdum said:


> What happened that made you aware service screwed up?


Haha....

My wife and I were driving about 35 mph on a back road when the rear right wheel locked up solid. 35 mph to 0 in 15-20 ft maybe...

Differential seized due to no fluid.

Sent from my SM-S975L using Tapatalk


----------



## cenks (Feb 13, 2011)

baboondumdum said:


> Could be the perspective of the picture, but is the wheel jarring out a little bit?


 Combination of Perspective and lighting probably 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

baboondumdum said:


> Could be the perspective of the picture, but is the wheel jarring out a little bit?


If it is an sel then that would be the black plastic fender flares...

Sent from my SM-S975L using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

its negative camber


----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

Sold my Tiguan today as a trade in. If anyone wants some parts I have a thread going in the Tiguan parts section. Stock stuff but also some accessories and set of wheels and tires. I also have a micro-can rosstech interface I would like to sell if anyone's interested.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## dnellans (Jul 21, 2012)

Java^Tiggy said:


> Sold my Tiguan today as a trade in. If anyone wants some parts I have a thread going in the Tiguan parts section. Stock stuff but also some accessories and set of wheels and tires. I also have a micro-can rosstech interface I would like to sell if anyone's interested.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


we're gonna have to upgrade to a bigger SUV this spring due to a 3rd kid on the way. i've got a '12 SE with sunroof and nav. can i ask what you got on trade in and how many miles? good for my budgeting to know


----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

dnellans said:


> we're gonna have to upgrade to a bigger SUV this spring due to a 3rd kid on the way. i've got a '12 SE with sunroof and nav. can i ask what you got on trade in and how many miles? good for my budgeting to know


I got murdered unfortunately. $12k as is with 46k miles on winter setup.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

troystg said:


> Haha....
> 
> My wife and I were driving about 35 mph on a back road when the rear right wheel locked up solid. 35 mph to 0 in 15-20 ft maybe...
> 
> ...


Yikes. Hope they repaired whatever else was damaged or worn out because of their mistake.


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

baboondumdum said:


> Yikes. Hope they repaired whatever else was damaged or worn out because of their mistake.


Nope. I paid for a new diff...

Sent from my SM-S975L using Tapatalk


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

cenks said:


> Combination of Perspective and lighting probably
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see. Maybe because you were parking at an incline, and the vertical support pillars behind the image + sloped road and your car created an optical illusion. Relative to the vertical pillar your wheels seem jarred out, but I notice now it is an optical illusion because the car is parked on an incline.


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

troystg said:


> Nope. I paid for a new diff...
> 
> Sent from my SM-S975L using Tapatalk


Wow that sucks. Did you even try to argue with them? Clearly they caused the premature failure. At least 50-50 split if out of warranty.


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

baboondumdum said:


> Wow that sucks. Did you even try to argue with them? Clearly they caused the premature failure. At least 50-50 split if out of warranty.


The fastest resolution to get my wife back in it was for me to pay for another differential and NGP install it. 

Edit: Forgot to mention that it was Lindsay VW that diagnosed the cause of the failure and they refused to warranty the diff since it was clear the fault and result. So getting the labor of new diff install was all I could hope for due to the time constraints. 

I learned a couple of very valuable lessons... 

The most expensive shop isn't necessarily the best.

Some people will sell there soul to make a buck.



Sent from my SM-S975L using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Java^Tiggy said:


> I got murdered unfortunately. $12k as is with 46k miles on winter setup.


What'd you replace it with, btw?


----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> What'd you replace it with, btw?


5.7L Tundra Crewmax Rock Warrior  

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## SUTTONRIDER (Jan 22, 2015)

Drove into a not too bad puddle of water Thursday morning. A Christmas tree of lights appeared on my dash. 

Car finally stalled and took 30 minutes before it started again. Once it did, my power steering was gone. Drove it to my VW guy 20 minutes away. 

He kept the Tig over night in order to help the electronics to dry out. 

Well Friday I got back to pick up my truck. The steering rack was undone. Seems there was a hairline crack in its electrical module that got overflooded. To change this part, you need to change the whole freaking steering rack. 

Joke is, I'm 1000km out of my warranty! Called the VW dealer who sold my the Tig back in November. I'll have more news next week, but he's gonna try and pass it as a good will fix. I sure hope so!


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

troystg said:


> The fastest resolution to get my wife back in it was for me to pay for another differential and NGP install it.
> 
> Edit: Forgot to mention that it was Lindsay VW that diagnosed the cause of the failure and they refused to warranty the diff since it was clear the fault and result. So getting the labor of new diff install was all I could hope for due to the time constraints.
> 
> ...


Oh so an independent shop screwed up not a VW dealer?

I personally stay away from independent shops.


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

SUTTONRIDER said:


> Drove into a not too bad puddle of water Thursday morning. A Christmas tree of lights appeared on my dash.
> 
> Car finally stalled and took 30 minutes before it started again. Once it did, my power steering was gone. Drove it to my VW guy 20 minutes away.
> 
> ...


What?

How deep was that puddle?

I've driven mine over some pretty deep 'puddles' that felt more like an overland expedition and it was fine. No water infiltration into the cabin either. 

Perhaps the approach angle was really steep and you dipped the whole engine bay into a not shallow pool?


----------



## SUTTONRIDER (Jan 22, 2015)

baboondumdum said:


> What?
> 
> How deep was that puddle?
> 
> ...


The puddle was nothing too bad. Drove in far worst stuff before. My VW guy says the steering rack electrical box had a hairline crack that was already there. The water probably overflowed in this part. It was bound to happen (we had a warm day before with rain (+5 celcius) and then colder weather overnight (-5 or -10). 

Anyway the part is broken and need a full new steering rack. Will get more news on Monday. As of now, the VW dealership I bought it from gave me free roadside assistance so they could tow it back for free. From there it's in their hands. Told him I wanted to give the truck back and to find me a 2014+ Passat with Sport pack or a 2014+ Mazda6 GT. Who knows if my Tig ain't a lemon...


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

baboondumdum said:


> Oh so an independent shop screwed up not a VW dealer?
> 
> I personally stay away from independent shops.


It was NGP in Lorton that improperly did the haldex service. . . They were supposed to be professionals and experienced. 

When the differential seized I had it towed to Lindsey VW since the tig was (is) still under warranty. They diagnosed the lock up and they reverse engineered the cause.

NGP denied that they improperly serviced the haldex although all of the evidence (pictures, washers, haldex overflow drain marks and still factory sealed plugs) shows otherwise. 

So to get it fixed and my wife back in it I paid for another differential and NGP installed it.

Sent from my SM-S975L using Tapatalk


----------



## yzc717 (Aug 27, 2013)

troystg said:


> It was NGP in Lorton that improperly did the haldex service. . . They were supposed to be professionals and experienced.
> 
> When the differential seized I had it towed to Lindsey VW since the tig was (is) still under warranty. They diagnosed the lock up and they reverse engineered the cause.
> 
> ...


I did my haldex service spring 2016 with them. Should I be worried? No lockup so far though.



Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

yzc717 said:


> I did my haldex service spring 2016 with them. Should I be worried? No lockup so far though.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Worried no... Just check to make sure the right plugs were removed and replaced.

Sent from my SM-S975L using Tapatalk


----------



## yzc717 (Aug 27, 2013)

troystg said:


> Worried no... Just check to make sure the right plugs were removed and replaced.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S975L using Tapatalk


I saw ppl have this sort thing happen when they go to dealer, so I went with NGP, it's been almost a year. I think the residue from the service were all gone now. I bought my fluid and filter to them for service.

Can't trust nobody these days. 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## raygerard (Jul 12, 2015)

Picked up some 18" Detroits for dirt cheap. Had a good amount of curb rash and the previous owner plasti dipped them black. Decided to go bronze and here are the results.

I used another black base coat of plasti dip, then 5 coats of copper metalizer plasti dip.

Black Base Coat


1st Coat of Copper metalizer


2nd coat


3rd coat


4th coat


Light 5th coat (Picture is with natural light. All lights in the garage off)


And next to the car


I need to buy new tires for them as the ones on them now are too small. I am going to go with 225/50/18 to keep it pretty close to stock specs. I am lowered on vogtland sport springs which dropped the car about 35mm. Keep you guys updated when I put them on!


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

That plastidip will get all ****ed up when the tires get changed unfortunately

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## raygerard (Jul 12, 2015)

aw bummer! Hopefully they are nice to the rim.. keep you updated


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

troystg said:


> It was NGP in Lorton that improperly did the haldex service. . . They were supposed to be professionals and experienced.
> 
> When the differential seized I had it towed to Lindsey VW since the tig was (is) still under warranty. They diagnosed the lock up and they reverse engineered the cause.
> 
> ...


haha you still had them install it?

I work off the 'fool me once' principle for everything. If a shop or restaurant or business or whatever screwed me once I don't ever go back a second time.


----------



## grimmaru (Mar 9, 2016)

*Interior Goodness*


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

grimmaru said:


>


Didnt like your foam and false floor?


----------



## grimmaru (Mar 9, 2016)

This gets the sub more out of the way, looks nicer, and (urethane gloss coat) is easier to keep clean.


----------



## sbcncsu (Nov 14, 2003)

Today I changed the oil at 103k miles. The nipple came out of the filter when I loosened it, making a big mess down the front of my engine. What a pain. This was the first time I had that happen to me. 


Also noticed that the taillight lenses on the hatch are cloudy and the plastic is crazed.


----------



## MK7_1211 (Oct 17, 2015)

Washed the Dubs, It's the Tig's bday today.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SUTTONRIDER (Jan 22, 2015)

Got mine back from VW after close to 2 weeks. A crack was found on the steering rack electronic component box, which necessitated a complete steering rack overhaul after water infiltrated and seized the power steering module. 

Joke is, my warranty had expired a little over 1000km prior to this. 

Took a week to get the part, and 10 days for VW Canada to tell me that I'd only have to pay 35% of the bill. My dealer said I should also pay the required alignment, seeing they couldn't prove it wasn't properly aligned prior this whole issue. All this, plus 3 hours of labor. 

I called the Das Welt Auto rep who sold me the truck early November 2016. He scrambled a few things, but I'm glad to say this whole experience costed me a whopping 0$!!! VW de l'Estrie is by far the place to go in my area, a huge difference in service compared to when I used to go to VW Granby. 

Once I got home this afternoon, I uninstalled my R steering wheel I had just purchased and installed in my wife's Golf Wagon (JSW for you's muricans) and installed it in the Tig. 

Alls well that ends well!


----------



## bmorton (Nov 8, 1999)

Man, I'd love to have the R steering wheel! We went with a regular Highline without the R-line package, and the meatier wheel with paddle shifters is the one thing from the R-line that I really hated to give up.


----------



## SUTTONRIDER (Jan 22, 2015)

Paddles would have been cool, but mine doesn't have them. I really wanted an R-Line too, but they are too expensive... my Highline was for sale at a Comfortline price. Might get some replika 19inch wheels this summer (unless snobordan sells me his Savannahs) and then call it a day on "modifying" my Tiguan.


----------



## bmorton (Nov 8, 1999)

Yeah, the R-line option was overpriced for the few extras it included, I thought. At least for 2017 when they decontented the R-line and added the xenons and sport suspension to the Highline. 

I have the grey 18" Mallory wheels. I'm not normally a fan of dark painted wheels, but I'll admit they sure hide the brake dust, so that's something to consider. I'll probably treat myself to the LED taillights as my next mod and leave it at that.


----------



## VWTiger210 (Jul 13, 2014)

*Updated APR Stage 1*

I had APR Stage 1 for over a year it was ver 1.2. I got the power but the throttle response was not smooth. I pressed the gas pedal and it jerked forward and the shifts were very noticeable. When the update came out I just has it refreshed now with ver 2.4. Noticed that everything smoothed out and the power was more linear. Smoother shifts and seemed a little more peppier.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

bmorton said:


> Man, I'd love to have the R steering wheel! We went with a regular Highline without the R-line package, and the meatier wheel with paddle shifters is the one thing from the R-line that I really hated to give up.


Want to trade?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flashed it back to stock from Stage 1+:
image1(1) by Dan W, on Flickr

The wife drives 90% highway and was only getting 20mpg (FWD, btw) :facepalm: ....it blows my mind.
I'm gonna see if it's any better/different running it back on the stock tune for a while


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> Flashed it back to stock from Stage 1+:
> image1(1) by Dan W, on Flickr
> 
> The wife drives 90% highway and was only getting 20mpg (FWD, btw) :facepalm: ....it blows my mind.
> I'm gonna see if it's any better/different running it back on the stock tune for a while


Clean air filter, fresh oil and high tire pressure. .. wife has a 4motion with Unitronic stage 1+ and she gets 25-27 mpg on the highway and 20-22 in the city..

Sent from my SM-S975L using Tapatalk


----------



## sciroccoii88 (May 9, 2010)

I put 19 inch golf R wheels on her










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

troystg said:


> Clean air filter, fresh oil and high tire pressure. .. wife has a 4motion with Unitronic stage 1+ and she gets 25-27 mpg on the highway and 20-22 in the city..
> 
> Sent from my SM-S975L using Tapatalk


I literally have gotten same mpg since I got it 6 months ago. Ive done pcv, rear main seal, plugs, coils, k&n drop in filter and oil change. I get like 18. Its just a daily driver. Mpg doesnt mean ****. I got 18 before i went apr in october.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## yzc717 (Aug 27, 2013)

Retrofitted a high line reverse. What a pita pulling side door trim off and fishing the wire through.
 




























Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## sciroccoii88 (May 9, 2010)

yzc717 said:


> Retrofitted a high line reverse. What a pita pulling side door trim off and fishing the wire through.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You did what?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yzc717 (Aug 27, 2013)

also planning to upgrade to rns510 from rns315.

2013 tiguan see came with RNS315
I know compass module needs to be unplug and removed from can installation list.

Is there a separate radio/sirs anneta in the tiguan needs to be removed or is it built into the rns 315? If so where is it located?

Thanks.


----------



## Bucktown80 (Mar 8, 2016)

yzc717 said:


> also planning to upgrade to rns510 from rns315.
> 
> 2013 tiguan see came with RNS315
> I know compass module needs to be unplug and removed from can installation list.
> ...


If you had RNS315, you don't need to worry about unplugging a compass module. You can re-use the radio/satellite/gps antennas with the RNS-510. You will need to add a bluetooth module (9w7).


----------



## yzc717 (Aug 27, 2013)

Bucktown80 said:


> If you had RNS315, you don't need to worry about unplugging a compass module. You can re-use the radio/satellite/gps antennas with the RNS-510. You will need to add a bluetooth module (9w7).


I looked through the ross tech and other forum posts, they all talked about unplug the compass and/or radio module.

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/Navigation_System_(RNS510)_Retrofitting


----------



## Miculies (Apr 24, 2013)

*Advice on new tires?*

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B7...IyZjFMeEREalpj
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B7...QyTXdxVmhsS3pR

So I have inherited my wife's 2014 Tiguan and I'd like to fix it up some. Roof racks, Tint, fog lights, and a new rear bumper are all on the way. The car is due for some new tires and I'd like to go bigger. I've looked through the forums and it seems like I am going to have to get smaller rims,(I currently have OEM 18") I'd like to avoid this if I can. Is this possible?
I also want to lift it a bit, but I'm not very informed in that department. I don't do serious off road driving but I do find myself on unpaved roads and soft sand. so a bit more clearance would be welcome. I'm thinking 1.5-2in. Should I just buy spacers or go new suspension? Should I lift it the same in the front and back or no? Thanks in advance for any advice!

P.S. Be gentle.


----------



## Bucktown80 (Mar 8, 2016)

yzc717 said:


> I looked through the ross tech and other forum posts, they all talked about unplug the compass and/or radio module.
> 
> http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/Navigation_System_(RNS510)_Retrofitting


If you have a RNS315, with GPS, I don't think a compass exists or it's already inactive because the GPS antenna takes its place, functionality wise. 

I retrofitted to a RNS510 from a RNS315 and did not have to deactivate the compass. Just plugged the existing GPS antenna into the 510 and all was good.

If you are downgrading to a head unit that does not have navigation or a need for GPS, then you would need to add a compass to the vehicle.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

troystg said:


> Clean air filter, fresh oil and high tire pressure. .. wife has a 4motion with Unitronic stage 1+ and she gets 25-27 mpg on the highway and 20-22 in the city..


The car only has 7k miles on it
Air filter has 5k miles on it (since I had an intake on it before)
Oil was changed at 3,500 miles
And I bumped up the tire pressure too a few weeks back

Crappy winter gas, or she drives 100mph on the freeway


----------



## gearheadzTV (Sep 15, 2009)

troystg said:


> Clean air filter, fresh oil and high tire pressure. .. wife has a 4motion with Unitronic stage 1+ and she gets 25-27 mpg on the highway and 20-22 in the city..
> 
> Sent from my SM-S975L using Tapatalk


She is either going under 55,60 mph and/or mostly downhill...don't know any other way to get 27 mpg in an auto 4mo Tig. Not even my 82 yr old dad or old lady get over 21, 22 mpg and they are on their second 4 mo Tig. Best I've ever gotten was this Christmas driving back from NC to Miami was 24 and I made it a point not go over 70...it was excruciating.
If she truly gets that consider yourselves an anomaly.


----------



## big_ol_meat (Dec 25, 2014)

I drive about 80% highway (70-75mph) and average 24.xx over the course of the year. Low is in the 22 range and high is 25.2. I can't seem to much more than the 25 and never drop below 22. It's fairly consistent with a 4motion for me. No tune, AEM air filter for the past year.


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

I got 20mpg yesterday for the first time since ive never done ant highway driving with it. Only reason I got my tig was because I moved so theres no more 3 hour commute. 18mpg city isnt bad for me

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

My wife drive 40 miles every morning to go get a diet Coke( :screwy:  ) and she averages 25.7 - 26.1 on the highway doing 65 MPH on rolling hills. When I set the cruise on the same highway and put it in manual mode and the top gear it goes up to 26.8 ish. She also has the K&N air filter and the H&R sport springs lowering it a bit so that might help to cut the headwind.

It is the only highway to the next town and we take it often (her daily) so it is constantly repeated.


----------



## yzc717 (Aug 27, 2013)

Bucktown80 said:


> If you have a RNS315, with GPS, I don't think a compass exists or it's already inactive because the GPS antenna takes its place, functionality wise.
> 
> I retrofitted to a RNS510 from a RNS315 and did not have to deactivate the compass. Just plugged the existing GPS antenna into the 510 and all was good.
> 
> If you are downgrading to a head unit that does not have navigation or a need for GPS, then you would need to add a compass to the vehicle.


Thanks, that's great to know.
I also found the following to confirm what you said: http://www.myturbodiesel.com/wiki/bluetooth-faq-for-vw-golf-jetta-jsw-9w2-9w3-9w7-modules/
do I also need a separate GPS antennna as I am upgrading from 315?

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Marcoc711 (May 9, 2015)

*RIP Tiguan R-Line*

Two months ago I totaled my beloved 2015 Tiguan R-Line..
Got into a Q3 now.. Slower :/

Anyway I have somethings for it that i was able to keep.. The biggest item i would say is Rear R-Line Lower Valence.
This thing is brand new.. like wrapped up .. Months before this happened someone rear ended the car.. and I got it touched up an just settled with the guy for a brand new part. (Primed)
ECS Tuning wants a ridiculous price for it.. If you slide in my DM We can come to a good price .. I live in North Jersey keep that in mind

https://www.ecstuning.com/b-genuine-volkswagen-audi-parts/rear-r-line-lower-valence/5n0807521rgru/

Here is my add 
http://newjersey.craigslist.org/pts/5983661621.html

<a href="http://s1167.photobucket.com/user/Marco_Charro/media/FullSizeRender_zpsgy0psvyk.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1167.photobucket.com/albums/q637/Marco_Charro/FullSizeRender_zpsgy0psvyk.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo FullSizeRender_zpsgy0psvyk.jpg"/></a>


----------



## SUTTONRIDER (Jan 22, 2015)

^what about them wheels?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

troystg said:


> My wife drive 40 miles every morning to go get a diet Coke( :screwy:  ) and she averages 25.7 - 26.1 on the highway doing 65 MPH on rolling hills. When I set the cruise on the same highway and put it in manual mode and the top gear it goes up to 26.8 ish. She also has the K&N air filter and the H&R sport springs lowering it a bit so that might help to cut the headwind.
> 
> It is the only highway to the next town and we take it often (her daily) so it is constantly repeated.


It took me a while (yesterday) to finally realize that I was checking her MFI (which is pretty generous) after she was coming home from work....which is when she drives head on into the west wind (west) in our "not so aerodynamic" Tiguan


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Back to the dealership for rear hatch switch issues

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## slicccknut (Dec 23, 2008)

Marcoc711 said:


> Two months ago I totaled my beloved 2015 Tiguan R-Line..
> Got into a Q3 now.. Slower :/
> 
> Anyway I have somethings for it that i was able to keep.. The biggest item i would say is Rear R-Line Lower Valence.
> ...


Would you happen to have the R-Line Door sill? I need them please!!


----------



## Bucktown80 (Mar 8, 2016)

Swapped out the stock fog light grill/trim on my SEL with grill/trim from an R-Line. Wanted to have those fancy chrome rings around my fogs.










After doing some research, I was worried this was going to be a daunting task to complete the swap. Thought I might have to remove the entire bumper or open up the wheel well liner and push out the fogs from the back.

It was WAY easier than I thought. Having the set of R-Line grills in front of me, I knew exactly where the clips were located. I simply pried off the stock grills by wedging a trim removal tool between the grill and the bumper, right where the clips were located. Only had to unclip 3 of the 7 clips before the entire grill game loose. Just snapped in the new R-Line grills and I was done. Took less than 5 minutes total two swap out both grills.

Nice lil OEM+ modification.


----------



## Bucktown80 (Mar 8, 2016)

yzc717 said:


> Thanks, that's great to know.
> do I also need a separate GPS antennna as I am upgrading from 315?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


If you still have the GPS antenna that was used with your 315, you won't need to buy a new one. You can use that GPS antenna with a 510.

If you sold the GPS antenna with your 315, then you will have to buy a new one.


----------



## yzc717 (Aug 27, 2013)

Bucktown80 said:


> If you still have the GPS antenna that was used with your 315, you won't need to buy a new one. You can use that GPS antenna with a 510.
> 
> If you sold the GPS antenna with your 315, then you will have to buy a new one.


You mean the antenna connector on the back of the 315 ? I just have to plug it to the 510 then

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Bucktown80 (Mar 8, 2016)

yzc717 said:


> You mean the antenna connector on the back of the 315 ? I just have to plug it to the 510 then
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Yes


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

SUTTONRIDER said:


> ^what about them wheels?





slicccknut said:


> Would you happen to have the R-Line Door sill? I need them please!!


You guys realize he's NOT parting out the whole car (which he no longer has)...just a few leftover parts, which are neither of what you're asking about


Side note...."R-Line door sill"....you mean the plates when you open the doors?
Are you looking for 1 or the whole set?


----------



## SUTTONRIDER (Jan 22, 2015)

snobrdrdan said:


> You guys realize he's NOT parting out the whole car (which he no longer has)...just a few leftover parts, which are neither of what you're asking about.


Yes I do realize. I was fishing, as any sales person would do, even if they previously got a no for an answer.

BTW, what about your Savannahs?


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

Today I pulled a small trailer with a two piece sectional sofa down the interstate. Speed limit was 75 and sometimes we slowed down to that... ;-)

Sofa was strapped down tight and you would have never know we were dragging a trailer. Mileage went from 26 down to 19 but that was because of the air drag not the rolling resistance or strain on the engine. 

Sent from my SM-S975L using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

SUTTONRIDER said:


> BTW, what about your Savannahs?


Still here & still looking for a set of the '17 Tig Sport wheels/tires to trade for


----------



## SUTTONRIDER (Jan 22, 2015)




----------



## sbcncsu (Nov 14, 2003)

Changed the serpentine belt on my 2012 Tiguan with 103K miles. Checked the tensioner too and it was smooth and wobble-free.

[VIDEO=youtube;_xXDpCozlVuU]http://youtube.com/watch?v=/_xXDpCozlVuU[/VIDEO]


----------



## slicccknut (Dec 23, 2008)

snobrdrdan said:


> You guys realize he's NOT parting out the whole car (which he no longer has)...just a few leftover parts, which are neither of what you're asking about
> 
> 
> Side note...."R-Line door sill"....you mean the plates when you open the doors?
> Are you looking for 1 or the whole set?


Snobrdrdan -

If both sides are available I'll take em; However I do need the passenger side more that the driver side. Fiance drop her key on it and now it has a big a** ding right in the middle of it. 
Would you happen to have one or both?

Thank You.


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

I finally got Winter Tires on my Tiguan.

XIce XI3s and ugly ass B6 passat wheels.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

dorkage said:


> I finally got Winter Tires on my Tiguan.
> 
> XIce XI3s and ugly ass B6 passat wheels.


The Catalunya wheels looks better than steelies at least


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

Drove it in this tri-state snow storm :laugh:


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

JPeezy said:


> Drove it in this tri-state snow storm


Me too



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## echomatics (Oct 19, 2012)

*Tiguan Loves The Snow*


free image hosting ebay


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## SUTTONRIDER (Jan 22, 2015)

Didn't get as much snow as New England, but had some fun here anyway by the US-Can boarder in Southern Quebec!


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

SUTTONRIDER said:


> Didn't get as much snow as New England, but had some fun here anyway by the US-Can boarder in Southern Quebec!


Fun as in the car kicks the rear end out at every light because haldex is rubbish?


----------



## cenks (Feb 13, 2011)

Brightgolf said:


> Fun as in the car kicks the rear end out at every light because haldex is rubbish?


Drove trough an ice storm in Montreal on my way back to DC, mine pulled like a champ, no issues. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

dorkage said:


> I finally got Winter Tires on my Tiguan.
> 
> XIce XI3s and ugly ass B6 passat wheels.
> 
> [/IMG]


I have those wheels on my Passat. Although they are plain, I don't think I would call them ugly....


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Brightgolf said:


> Fun as in the car kicks the rear end out at every light because haldex is rubbish?


Mine didn't. Maybe it's the tires

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## SUTTONRIDER (Jan 22, 2015)

Brightgolf said:


> Fun as in the car kicks the rear end out at every light because haldex is rubbish?


Haldex was great with my Nokian Hakka7. Fun with the manual mode and ASP off thru curves. This little truck is a beast around the Eastern Townships.


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

SUTTONRIDER said:


> Haldex was great with my Nokian Hakka7. Fun with the manual mode and ASP off thru curves. This little truck is a beast around the Eastern Townships.


Well yea. You bought snow tires. I bought awd for awd... not to put snows on it for the 3 times it snows a year. My b6 audi I had all seasons year round during heavy snow storms and never had a problem. I have firestone aggressive tires on my tiguan and it goes all over when it snows. I didnt need a 3rd car but I got this as a daily. My fwd beater gets around better in the snow


----------



## SUTTONRIDER (Jan 22, 2015)

Brightgolf said:


> Well yea. You bought snow tires. I bought awd for awd... not to put snows on it for the 3 times it snows a year. My b6 audi I had all seasons year round during heavy snow storms and never had a problem. I have firestone aggressive tires on my tiguan and it goes all over when it snows. I didnt need a 3rd car but I got this as a daily. My fwd beater gets around better in the snow


I've always had snow tires since I started driving in 1999. I live in a mountainous area where I get snow on a regular basis, followed by ice storms and more snow. 

As a matter of fact, they are required by law here in Quebec. Traction under 7celcius is better with winter tires compared to all seasons. 

AWD + snow tires = safety not only for you but for others.


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

I drive 3 hours a day commute for the last four years. Owning a honda accord and a sentra as daily beaters and my gt30 gti as my toy. I shelled out 15k for this tiguan in july to have something that would hopefully be better in the snow. No dice. Never had a problem with my fwd cars. Almost wanna just disconnect the haldex an deal with cel

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## SUTTONRIDER (Jan 22, 2015)

Brightgolf said:


> I drive 3 hours a day commute for the last four years. Owning a honda accord and a sentra as daily beaters and my gt30 gti as my toy. I shelled out 15k for this tiguan in july to have something that would hopefully be better in the snow. No dice. Never had a problem with my fwd cars. Almost wanna just disconnect the haldex an deal with cel
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Where do you live? 

I drive 3500-4000km a month for work in an area that gets snow November thru March, hills, back roads. We have 4 ski resorts (1 of them in my front yard) and so many more in Northern Vermont, New Hampshire and Maine around here. If I commuted around Montréal I seriously couldn't care less about AWD, but around here flat snowless roads are the exception. 

Sure, I used to be able to get thru with my Stage 1 MK6 GLI, but having an AWD car makes it so much better honestly. Anyway, to each his own.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

SUTTONRIDER said:


> Where do you live?
> 
> I drive 3500-4000km a month for work in an area that gets snow November thru March, hills, back roads. We have 4 ski resorts (1 of them in my front yard) and so many more in Northern Vermont, New Hampshire and Maine around here. If I commuted around Montréal I seriously couldn't care less about AWD, but around here flat snowless roads are the exception.
> 
> Sure, I used to be able to get thru with my Stage 1 MK6 GLI, but having an AWD car makes it so much better honestly. Anyway, to each his own.


His sig says Troy, NY, which is near Albany, or about 1.5 hrs from Mt. Snow in Southern VT.

I remember years ago, driving to Killington and saw a wicked accident on I-787, where a car lost control on the packed snow and bounced off the guardrail... back when I had a MK4 TDI with snow tires, then drive into a snow storm in VT for a nice powder day the next morning.


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

787 is fun in the dry. Upstate new york isnt too bad the last few years. I didnt mind sliding about here an there because duh I dont have snows but for every traction loss for the rear diff to kick like that. Just not a fan

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## olisiwk (Dec 18, 2015)

Finally got a chance to drive it around after a snow storm of a foot of snow. Not going to lie it's pretty damn fun. Thinking of upgrading the tires though, any suggested sizes for stock 19s?


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

I understand what Brightwolf means.... Sometimes when it snows, i regret using the savanah wheels for the winter with all seasons. They get snow inside of them quickly and de-balances the whole damn car. The tiguan's rear end does tend to "kick" out on turns if your speed is above normal. 

my biggest complain about the tiguan is the abs system on snow conditions. I do not feel like the truck brakes as it should


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

JPeezy said:


> ...............Sometimes when it snows, i regret using the savanah wheels for the winter with all seasons. They get snow inside of them quickly and de-balances the whole damn car. ...........


I have a set of the factory 18's that would make good winter rims... (Shameful plug) 

$100 and pay shipping..

Also have a set of 18" Smarklands from the Passat. Same, $100 + shipping.


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

I have 4 sets of wheels to chose from :laugh: issue is i never want to swap lol

other issue is the porsche 6 pot front calipers that wont let me run small wheels anymore :laugh:


----------



## SUTTONRIDER (Jan 22, 2015)

For sure stock 19" with A/S tires in snow will not perform all that well. Any A/S in snow will have a harder time than a winter rated tire. Especially if you're going above normal speeds on open roads... adapting your driving in snow is the first thing to do. No AWD or 4x4 is above a patch of black ice. AWD helps move forward faster from a stop or in a hill, but once on the road, AWD RWD or FWD, ice and snow banks will end up hurting you if you don't drive according to the road conditions.


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

granted i adjust my driving depending on weather conditions. I know the 19s are not the best for snow days but sometimes upon braking they are just horrible. I had a set of 16'' altimax's for winter but with the bigger brakes i cant no longer use them. I will be getting a set of 18'' snows for next season to go on my OZ wheels.


----------



## SUTTONRIDER (Jan 22, 2015)

JPeezy said:


> granted i adjust my driving depending on weather conditions. I know the 19s are not the best for snow days but sometimes upon braking they are just horrible. I had a set of 16'' altimax's for winter but with the bigger brakes i cant no longer use them. I will be getting a set of 18'' snows for next season to go on my OZ wheels.


I run 18's with Hakka7 and can't complain.


----------



## Kcleave (Aug 19, 2015)

I flashed my ECU .unitronic stage 1+ .flashed myself with The uniconnect cable. It's a great program,fast ,easy and the car drives so nice..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

echomatics said:


> free image hosting ebay


Silver steelies!?

Did you plastidip the front grill?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

slicccknut said:


> Snobrdrdan -
> 
> If both sides are available I'll take em; However I do need the passenger side more that the driver side. Fiance drop her key on it and now it has a big a** ding right in the middle of it.
> Would you happen to have one or both?
> ...


They're still on the car, but I can pull them off if you want them & for the right price.

I know they're *CRAZY* expensive to replace new from VW

Mine's a '16 with only 8k miles on it

Send me a PM if you're interested


----------



## Kcleave (Aug 19, 2015)

JPeezy said:


> granted i adjust my driving depending on weather conditions. I know the 19s are not the best for snow days but sometimes upon braking they are just horrible. I had a set of 16'' altimax's for winter but with the bigger brakes i cant no longer use them. I will be getting a set of 18'' snows for next season to go on my OZ wheels.


What size rotors with the 6 piston 355 x 32 or 380 x32. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kylekik (Feb 11, 2017)

Gave it a much needed bath


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

kylekik said:


> Gave it a much needed bath


Nice rims!


----------



## SUTTONRIDER (Jan 22, 2015)

Took mine across the street to the ski hill, and back. It's puking right now out here!!


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

olisiwk said:


> Finally got a chance to drive it around after a snow storm of a foot of snow. Not going to lie it's pretty damn fun. Thinking of upgrading the tires though, any suggested sizes for stock 19s?


If you are talking about winter tires, I would recommend a tall and narrow tire. Tiguan S models wear 215/65 R16 tires from the factory. That appears to be about the smallest wheel diameter that will clear the brake calipers.


----------



## SUTTONRIDER (Jan 22, 2015)

Alpinweiss2 said:


> If you are talking about winter tires, I would recommend a tall and narrow tire. Tiguan S models wear 215/65 R16 tires from the factory. That appears to be about the smallest wheel diameter that will clear the brake calipers.


The narrower the better, I'll agree to that, but with that setup the truck looks weird. I went OE 18" and they go great in snow.


----------



## echomatics (Oct 19, 2012)

baboondumdum said:


> Silver steelies!?
> 
> Did you plastidip the front grill?


Yes Silver steelies with the VW plastic center caps and vinyl wrap on the front. Had the wrap on for 3 years now and zero issues!


----------



## donateariel (Dec 15, 2014)

Well unfortunately on 2/8/17 driving to work i had a accident and "blue" came out to be a total loss. Although i came out ok i was concerned that with the amount of force i impacted the other car the airbags didnt deploy. Upon additional inspection by the dealer they found that the airbag sensor in the front of the car was defective and didnt send the signal to the module to deploy. 

I must admit that although i finally got a replacement car which is a 14 tiguan se 4 motion i do miss "Blue". My wife and i will deft miss him and the fun trips we had across florida. 










































And the New ride  my wife and i are happy and its perfect for us and our 2 kids.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

sometimes it's better not to have an airbag punch you in the face. My neck is still messed up from my Nov 07 accident in my MK4 Golf. My neck is literally bent the wrong way


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

Firstly, glad you are ok and lived to tell the tale. Love the new tiggy and the thin blue line plate on "blue'' 



donateariel said:


> Well unfortunately on 2/8/17 driving to work i had a accident and "blue" came out to be a total loss. Although i came out ok i was concerned that with the amount of force i impacted the other car the airbags didnt deploy. Upon additional inspection by the dealer they found that the airbag sensor in the front of the car was defective and didnt send the signal to the module to deploy.
> 
> I must admit that although i finally got a replacement car which is a 14 tiguan se 4 motion i do miss "Blue". My wife and i will deft miss him and the fun trips we had across florida.
> 
> ...


----------



## raygerard (Jul 12, 2015)

Took some iphone shots before the rain comes down here in San Diego. ST Coilovers maxed out with 18" detroits on 225/50/r18


----------



## olisiwk (Dec 18, 2015)

Had some fun with carbon fiber wrap and got some blue tinted blind spot mirrors.


----------



## donateariel (Dec 15, 2014)

Reallyslowrio said:


> Installed the Newsouth Turbo Pod. Ordered a Prosport Evo boost/vac gauge, R8 coils, and NGK PFR7S8EG plugs. With my luck, I'll blow coils on the way home from going stage 2 on Monday, so I'll be prepared.


Is this Tiguan specific or from a different model


----------



## donateariel (Dec 15, 2014)

Hey guys what's up I need a little help with hids on a stock tiguan and a boost gauge question.

The hid adapter I picked up is this one 










For some reason I have everything hooked up and nothing turns on. Adapter is installed perfectly into housing and connectors are connected but I still get no power not even a buzz from the ballast. 

Can anyone point me in the right direction??

As far as the boost gauge it was installed already when I got the car it's a prosport but for some reason the vacuum line is not registering boost signal. Could someone help me out and point me as to where I should correctly tap into? 

This is what my problem is 



















Your help is greatly appreciated ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

donateariel said:


> Is this Tiguan specific or from a different model


Mkv/mk6 fitment


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

donateariel said:


> Hey guys what's up I need a little help with hids on a stock tiguan and a boost gauge question.
> 
> The hid adapter I picked up is this one
> 
> ...



First off, your line is flat and zip tied... not gone get a good reading. 2nd, the upper line is where you want to tap the boost signal from. Port on the intake manifold.


----------



## donateariel (Dec 15, 2014)

JPeezy said:


> First off, your line is flat and zip tied... not gone get a good reading. 2nd, the upper line is where you want to tap the boost signal from. Port on the intake manifold.


Can you show me a pic of what your talking about? Just so I can be clear in what your referring to. I bought a rubber hose from the auto store so I'm good on the line cuz that one is crap and it's the stock from the gauge. Either your setup or something from google can be ok as I haven't found something that can help 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

It has been abnormally warm here in Michigan, for the middle of winter, so I cleaned up the wife's Tig....

Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr

Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr

Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr


----------



## grimmaru (Mar 9, 2016)

Went to Virginia Beach, enjoyed the weather, took some pictures.


----------



## Kyle805 (Mar 1, 2014)

grimmaru said:


> Went to Virginia Beach, enjoyed the weather, took some pictures


Looks good, what suspension you running? Great height for a daily.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grimmaru (Mar 9, 2016)

Just H&R Sport springs. This was taken barely 2 days after install though. I'm not sure if it'll settle more. I can still take speedbumps at 'SUV pace' and general inclines. Wife says it feels better too.


----------



## RADsoc014 (Jan 14, 2003)

grimmaru said:


> Just H&R Sport springs. This was taken barely 2 days after install though. I'm not sure if it'll settle more. I can still take speedbumps at 'SUV pace' and general inclines. Wife says it feels better too.


Where did u order your h&r Springs from? Everywhere I look none of them have Tiguan specified


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

RADsoc014 said:


> Where did u order your h&r Springs from? Everywhere I look none of them have Tiguan specified


http://www.hrsprings.com/application/search/results/38/878/2015/ gives me part number.

Googled the part number:

http://shop.achtuning.com/HR-29274-2-Sport-Springs-VW-Tiguan-4MOTION.aspx
https://www.ecstuning.com/b-h-and-r-parts/sport-spring-set/29274-2/


----------



## donateariel (Dec 15, 2014)

Hey guys and gals, 

Dipped the wheels and added some much needed cargo lights hooked up to the rear cargo light. 

This weekend planning on changing the Dv and adding some emergency lights. 












































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kcleave (Aug 19, 2015)

Emergency lights ? Fire / police? Auxiliary lights .


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## donateariel (Dec 15, 2014)

Amber directional bar in the back and amber on the sides


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## donateariel (Dec 15, 2014)

JPeezy said:


> Firstly, glad you are ok and lived to tell the tale. Love the new tiggy and the thin blue line plate on "blue''


Thanks, sucks I couldn't save it to put it on "Vader" but now I have another one that I just ordered and slapped it on there 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## donateariel (Dec 15, 2014)

Added a golf tdi intake to "Vader" today 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Changed oil today @ 25k miles with mobil 1 0w40

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## donateariel (Dec 15, 2014)

Added a light behind the front emblem while I was installing some new horns 




































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sbcncsu (Nov 14, 2003)

Replaced 2 more failed DeAutoKey bulbs, glad they have a lifetime warranty!

Changed my rear brake pads and rotors.

Got to use my new toy to help me with the brake job. This gem, with a wobble extension, allows you to get those M14 Triple Square caliper bracket bolts out without getting a hernia!


----------



## VolkswagenFanatic (Feb 26, 2017)

donateariel said:


> Added a golf tdi intake to "Vader" today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is that called a Warm Air Intake? arent you sucking up the hot air from the engine bay??

i was previously in the BMW forums and their cold air intakes draw air from the lower grill near the fog lights.


----------



## VWTiger210 (Jul 13, 2014)

*Gruvenparts Intake linkage*



Just got this today. Getting it installed next week


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

22.5 mpg pulling this...









Sent from my SM-S975L using Tapatalk


----------



## slicccknut (Dec 23, 2008)

troystg said:


> 22.5 mpg pulling this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What suspension?


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

slicccknut said:


> What suspension?


H&R sport springs with factory shocks.


----------



## slicccknut (Dec 23, 2008)

troystg said:


> H&R sport springs with factory shocks.


How is the ride? is their any reserve rake with out the tow?


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

Ride is good. Not as floaty as the stock springs. No reverse rake.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

I thought I wasn't gonna modify the (now) wife's Tiguan....but I installed the Helix soundbox in it yesterday

Sounds AMAZING and for the price of $240 (from my dealer)....you can't beat the sound/value for a plug & play system
_(and there's a 12% mail in rebate going on now too....so I'll get a $28 check back too )_

Getting it programmed is key though. There's a couple of guys that rent out the programmer for only $15 or $20 on golfmk7.com...well worth it & cheaper than buying the programmer yourself ($160) or having the dealer do it (chances are they won't even have the programmer or even know what it is)


----------



## WolfsburgVW96 (Dec 27, 2003)

snobrdrdan said:


> I thought I wasn't gonna modify the (now) wife's Tiguan....but I installed the Helix soundbox in it yesterday
> 
> Sounds AMAZING and for the price of $240 (from my dealer)....you can't beat the sound/value for a plug & play system
> _(and there's a 12% mail in rebate going on now too....so I'll get a $28 check back too )_
> ...


Nice, can you keep the spare the tire with this installed as well?


----------



## 84GTi Guy (Feb 14, 2002)

My sunshade for the panoramic roof failed last summer. Now that it's getting warmer I thought to put my windshield shades in and they were a bit small only fitting if I put the long ways across. Today I bought the jumbo size 31"x38" and one almost covered all the way. Both fit right in and keep the heat away.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

donateariel said:


>


That looks like my PC.


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

snobrdrdan said:


> I thought I wasn't gonna modify the (now) wife's Tiguan....but I installed the Helix soundbox in it yesterday
> 
> Sounds AMAZING and for the price of $240 (from my dealer)....you can't beat the sound/value for a plug & play system
> _(and there's a 12% mail in rebate going on now too....so I'll get a $28 check back too )_
> ...


By programmer do you mean vagcom?


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Brightgolf said:


> By programmer do you mean vagcom?


Snobrdrdan has a vagcom. If he meant vagcom, he would have stated it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

Didnt know he had one as well. Looks like its some sort of dongle

Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zetmatic (May 24, 2015)

Had rims powder coated.

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bucktown80 (Mar 8, 2016)

BsickPassat said:


> Snobrdrdan has a vagcom. If he meant vagcom, he would have stated it.


Sweet burn!


----------



## Kcleave (Aug 19, 2015)

BsickPassat said:


> Snobrdrdan has a vagcom. If he meant vagcom, he would have stated it.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


Yeh don't ask questions on this forum! You should know everyone and what they have Really.I did like the what did you do to your Tiguan forum but some really spoil it.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

WolfsburgVW96 said:


> Nice, can you keep the spare the tire with this installed as well?


No, there's just no room since the Tiguan has a shallow "trunk"/floor.....that's the only downside

_(on my Passat though, I have the Helix box sitting on top of the spare tire--but that has a deep tub for the spare)_


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Brightgolf said:


> By programmer do you mean vagcom?


No...it's a little VW tool/programmer that sells for $160 from the dealer
_(no VagCom needed for it btw)_

Like I said in the initial post, you can just "rent" it from a couple guys on golfmk7.com for only $15 or $20 though instead

It has a SD card that slides into it.
You key on the ignition, plug it into the amp, select the number 19 file (for the Tiguan) by turning the dial, press the dial button down, wait 5 seconds while it does it's thing, then it says "PF" and flashes 19 (the file it just flashed) and it's done.
Takes less than a minute to "program" it

Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr


----------



## Gixxerjack (Mar 5, 2017)

This is what I did to my Tiguan. Unscheduled body modification...


----------



## Gixxerjack (Mar 5, 2017)

This is what I did to my Tiguan today...

<a href="http://tinypic.com?ref=2dqc1g" target="_blank"><img src="http://i68.tinypic.com/2dqc1g.jpg" border="0" alt="Image and video hosting by TinyPic"></a>


----------



## NeonHuevo (Nov 7, 2009)

Gixxerjack said:


> This is what I did to my Tiguan today...
> 
> <a href="http://tinypic.com?ref=2dqc1g" target="_blank"><img src="http://i68.tinypic.com/2dqc1g.jpg" border="0" alt="Image and video hosting by TinyPic"></a>



So sorry to see that happen!!!! Hope everyone is ok!


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Apr stage 1 today

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

BsickPassat said:


> Apr stage 1 today
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


You love it. Makes you notice how beat your dogbone mount bushing is almost instantly.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Brightgolf said:


> You love it. Makes you notice how beat your dogbone mount bushing is almost instantly.


Had stage 2 on the b6 passat which in the winter was too much for the stock clutch

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

BsickPassat said:


> Had stage 2 on the b6 passat which in the winter was too much for the stock clutch
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


Ran apr on my mkv too an switched to eurodyne when i went f23 and gt30. APR is always my go to for my semi stock cars. Had it on my mk4 and my b6 a4


----------



## Gixxerjack (Mar 5, 2017)

Well the SE got crunched and the adjuster totaled it so I got this instead:

2014 R-line

<a href="http://tinypic.com?ref=50mtrs" target="_blank"><img src="http://i65.tinypic.com/50mtrs.png" border="0" alt="Image and video hosting by TinyPic"></a>


H&E springs are going on it soon.


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

Gixxerjack said:


> Well the SE got crunched and the adjuster totaled it so I got this instead:
> 
> 2014 R-line
> ........
> H&E springs are going on it soon.


Nice looking!


----------



## SUTTONRIDER (Jan 22, 2015)

They look so good in white... wish my Pepper Grey was white...


----------



## arkie45 (Jun 16, 2016)

Sprang yet another money leak this week. I changed the oil and found a leak...rear main seal. PCV and seal replacement will run me about $1100 at my favorite shop. Drove it to Joplin, MO from Northwest Arkansas and dropped it off. This guy has a beautiful shop with all the best equipment. I drive the 90 miles any time my Tig needs attention because he ALWAYS undercuts the local dealer by 35-50%, and is a highly skilled VW/Audi mechanic who loves his job. He's my go-to guy for APR, service, repair. I would trailer my VW to him if I had to vs going to the dealer.


----------



## SUTTONRIDER (Jan 22, 2015)

I need to bring mine in this week... went 4-5 weeks ago before my driveshaft broke. I had knock noises when I turned the steering lock to lock. My VW guy said it was a part in the suspension, no worries, that he'd change once the suspension would have to be done. 

Now thing is, ever since the driveshaft was done, I've been experiencing some vibrations above 100km/h, especially around 120 (sucks cuz that's my prefered cruise control speed). The truck shakes like when I have snow stuck in the wheels (yet the wheels are clean). 

Could this come from a blown shock? Suspension failure? 

Anyway, my guy will have a look at it, but in the 15000km I've owned this truck (I'm reaching 90000km), which was a CPO, And ever since I went over the warranty, well little things a popping up (had 3 Escapes that I drove well passed 125000km and a Edge I drove beyond 185000km and never had any issues at all, except brakes).

Starting to regret purchasing a Tig...


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

^^^
Is it coming from the front or rear?
First thing to check would be if the wheels/tires are balanced and/or straight (not bent)

If that checks out, then start checking the bushings/ball joints on the front suspension....if it's coming from the front.


BTW, when you say your "driveshaft broke".....are you talking about the rear axle driveshaft (4motion)? 
Or an axle up front?


----------



## SUTTONRIDER (Jan 22, 2015)

snobrdrdan said:


> ^^^
> Is it coming from the front or rear?
> First thing to check would be if the wheels/tires are balanced and/or straight (not bent)
> 
> ...


It's coming from the front. 

Driveshaft. Might have been lost in translation: crémaillère. Rack and Pinion? They changed the whole front part that where the power steering module is bolted on.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

The steering rack?

Maybe they didn't tighten something down then? They should've done an alignment after installing that too, btw.


----------



## SUTTONRIDER (Jan 22, 2015)

The did the alignement, which they wanted to charge me and I got for free. Job was done at VW dealership. 

I'm suspecting either:
- disbalanced or bumped wheel
- suspension needs to be changed

Anyway, I'll keep you guys posted... still, this truck is starting to remind me of my 91 Passat 16v... lemon lemon...


----------



## scerelhoss (Jul 14, 2016)

Good evening, presenting my car, I live in Brazil and owned 2 Honda civics Si , but they were stolen and I acquired this Tiguan 2012, except for the fuel consumption that is very high, the car is very cool and complete.


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

scerelhoss said:


> Good evening, presenting my car, I live in Brazil and owned 2 Honda civics Si , but they were stolen and I acquired this Tiguan 2012, except for the fuel consumption that is very high, the car is very cool and complete.


Your new Tiguan looks beautiful!

Your Tiguan is turbocharged and powerful. Therefore it will use more gasoline than a Honda Civic. But your Tiguan is also heavier and more luxurious. I think you will enjoy the Tiguan.

¡Bienvedidos!


----------



## 96mk3gti91 (Feb 10, 2009)

Swapped this out for....



This


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

96mk3gti91 said:


> Swapped this out for....
> 
> 
> 
> This


Wow nice!


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

I traded it in...

Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> I traded it in...


What'd you get?


----------



## eltrcutter (Aug 11, 2015)

Got an alignment today, after replacing the rear suspension bushings (LCA/Toe arm/UCA)
After I got that done the back end was feeling wallowy with a side to side rock at high speed.
It still has that behavior but is very subtle, I will try to check tire pressures next.








On the rear is Camber instead of Caster


----------



## shawng (Jul 28, 2007)

Am i reading correctly that you have negative toe on the rear that is clearly out of spec? If so, that needs to be changed.


----------



## eltrcutter (Aug 11, 2015)

shawng said:


> Am i reading correctly that you have negative toe on the rear that is clearly out of spec? If so, that needs to be changed.


Yes, I was in a hurry today and couldn't leave the car for the technician to correct that, so I should be first on the line tomorrow.


----------



## shawng (Jul 28, 2007)

That means the whole alignment has to be redone becasue the front toe is set AFTER the rear is adjusted.


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

snobrdrdan said:


> I traded it in...
> 
> Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr


Wow already? Didn't you just get it recently?


----------



## SUTTONRIDER (Jan 22, 2015)

So I got my answer today for the shaking. It was as Dan suggested my steering rack that VW didn't tighten down enough when they reinstated the new one in January. 

Pisses me off though. The day after I got it back, I called the service rep to tell them about this shaking, and they blamed ice in my wheels or so. Looks like he was wrong, and this whole time it was shaking because of their own guy who couldn't tighten down to spec... that's why I don't trust VW anymore, and go to my local german car expert. He gets it right everytime!


----------



## The Dubbernaut (Feb 1, 2010)

Picked up my Brembo rotors and pads for a rear brake refresh tonight! Funny how that "DIY: Rear brake" thread is just people arguing about what a piston compression tool and vagcom are :laugh:


----------



## Gixxerjack (Mar 5, 2017)

German car, German logo


----------



## eltrcutter (Aug 11, 2015)

My rear end wobble ended up being a loose toe control arm . I had to figure that out for myself by crawling underneath the car, needless to say I'll never go back to the same place to get my alignment corrected.
Ended up going to someone else's to get that job right.
Lesson learned.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

troystg said:


> What'd you get?


'17 Passat V6 (in the pic next to the Tig)



baboondumdum said:


> Wow already? Didn't you just get it recently?


1.5 years ago
I have stuff for sale & you're local, btw 



SUTTONRIDER said:


> So I got my answer today for the shaking. It was as Dan suggested my steering rack that VW didn't tighten down enough when they reinstated the new one in January.
> 
> Pisses me off though. The day after I got it back, I called the service rep to tell them about this shaking, and they blamed ice in my wheels or so. Looks like he was wrong, and this whole time it was shaking because of their own guy who couldn't tighten down to spec... that's why I don't trust VW anymore, and go to my local german car expert. He gets it right everytime!


That sucks, but glad it was an easy fix


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

Tiglean is turning out to be quite the bike hauler... Getting 22 mpg while doing it too. Looks like I am developing a bad habit of bringing home needy bikes...

Sent from my SM-S975L using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

96mk3gti91 said:


> Swapped this out for....
> 
> 
> 
> This


I miss having the old Climatic system. Too bad VW cheaped out and got rid of it over the years.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Swapped out the winters for 3-season set



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyle805 (Mar 1, 2014)

New wheels for the season are on, need to adjust the coilovers a little bit when I get the chance.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

Thats right. Crank them up as far as they will go.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Got the car washed, quick detailed the interior and 303 protectant on the door seals, headlights and exterior plastic trim

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## SUTTONRIDER (Jan 22, 2015)

Now that the summers were installed Wednesday, cleaned the wheels with CLR to get rid of all the yellow stains left my ol' man winter and our salty southern Quebec roads. 

Also washed all my windows in and out, and took it for a bath. Still cold here so handwash is for another time...

Didn't do the Golf though... and don't judge in what shape the wheels are. If I could only find 19" Savannahs...


----------



## Camviet (Aug 24, 2014)

SUTTONRIDER said:


> and don't judge in what shape the wheels are. If I could only find 19" Savannahs...


Well, Dan (snobrdrdan) has two savannahs for sale and shippable here


----------



## SUTTONRIDER (Jan 22, 2015)

Camviet said:


> Well, Dan (snobrdrdan) has two savannahs for sale and shippable here


My Tiguan is one of those rarer ones that came with 4 wheels.


----------



## Camviet (Aug 24, 2014)

SUTTONRIDER said:


> My Tiguan is one of those rarer ones that came with 4 wheels.


Yeah, or go race car look with mismatched wheels :laugh:

It's gonna be cheaper to get 2 wheels at his price and get two new ones from somewhere else rather than getting 4 brand new. ECS is asking 460 a wheel, and Dan's going for nearly half price. They look mint too.


----------



## Kyle805 (Mar 1, 2014)

Brightgolf said:


> Thats right. Crank them up as far as they will go.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


We got a funny guy in the house. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Camviet said:


> Yeah, or go race car look with mismatched wheels :laugh:
> 
> It's gonna be cheaper to get 2 wheels at his price and get two new ones from somewhere else rather than getting 4 brand new. ECS is asking 460 a wheel, and Dan's going for nearly half price. They look mint too.


Thanks man :thumbup:

Yeah...they literally are in mint/new condition. No wheel weights or anything on them either.
I might budge _a little_ on the price too, to move them.

The dealer's "cost" (price they pay) on the wheels, new, is $380 btw.


Or if someone bought this guy's set & my wheels (to replace his damaged ones)....you'd have new-ish wheels & some tires to get you going:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8347185-FS-19-Savannah-with-curb-rash


----------



## SUTTONRIDER (Jan 22, 2015)

That would be quite the roadtrip...


----------



## Gixxerjack (Mar 5, 2017)

My Tiggy pulls this:

<a href="http://tinypic.com?ref=2dkwj1z" target="_blank"><img src="http://i63.tinypic.com/2dkwj1z.jpg" border="0" alt="Image and video hosting by TinyPic"></a>


----------



## tshefley (Aug 14, 2013)

Traded Reba in...









for a 2017 Tig, Wolfsburg









now just need to have a little fun with it.


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

Gixxerjack said:


> My Tiggy pulls this:
> 
> <a href="http://tinypic.com?ref=2dkwj1z" target="_blank"><img src="http://i63.tinypic.com/2dkwj1z.jpg" border="0" alt="Image and video hosting by TinyPic"></a>


Nice. Dry weight is pretty heavy though for that sized trailer. Guessing at least 2000lbs+, closer to 3000lbs, which even before loaded is past the recommended 2250lbs towing capacity of the OEM hitch.


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

tshefley said:


> Traded Reba in...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats.

I'm wondering, for your jetta there is a ding on the side. How much did that hurt your trade in value? Was the dealer transparent about how much they take off book value of car?

Realistically that ding can be fixed with a PDR guy pretty easily for $200.


----------



## Gixxerjack (Mar 5, 2017)

baboondumdum said:


> Nice. Dry weight is pretty heavy though for that sized trailer. Guessing at least 2000lbs+, closer to 3000lbs, which even before loaded is past the recommended 2250lbs towing capacity of the OEM hitch.



Dry weight is 1050. I rarely load it with more than 500.


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

Gixxerjack said:


> Dry weight is 1050. I rarely load it with more than 500.


I see. I must be looking at the bigger ones.

How much does it hurt your fuel economy hauling it?


----------



## Gixxerjack (Mar 5, 2017)

baboondumdum said:


> I see. I must be looking at the bigger ones.
> 
> How much does it hurt your fuel economy hauling it?


Well it's _much _less than the TDI I used to pull it with. I haven't towed it far but it's ~ 15mpg.


----------



## tshefley (Aug 14, 2013)

baboondumdum said:


> Congrats.
> 
> I'm wondering, for your jetta there is a ding on the side. How much did that hurt your trade in value? Was the dealer transparent about how much they take off book value of car?
> 
> Realistically that ding can be fixed with a PDR guy pretty easily for $200.


I backed into my mother in laws car on Christmas Morning. Was a very sad day. The trade in was a very weird story. There was alot of whispering going on the entire time i was there between the salesman and the manager. I have put in some money into the jetta. It was a base SE with no features other than the leatherette. I added a GLI steering wheel, new wheels, spoiler, RCD510, bluetooth, overhead console, changed the horn. The entire time, I told them I was going to keep all my things. Bluebook was 5k with the ding. They told me they would give me 9k if I left all the stuff on it. Never once mentioned the ding.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

tshefley said:


> Bluebook was 5k with the ding.


That's it?!?

Where is this "ding" btw? All I see are reflections & I don't see it in the pic...looked like a clean car


----------



## tshefley (Aug 14, 2013)

snobrdrdan said:


> That's it?!?
> 
> Where is this "ding" btw? All I see are reflections & I don't see it in the pic...looked like a clean car


Yea, it had 90k miles on it. no warranty. needed new tires. AC was starting to go out - and that was trade in value - not suggested retail or private party. 

the ding is right infront of the rear passenger wheel, behind the rear passenger door.


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

tshefley said:


> I backed into my mother in laws car on Christmas Morning. Was a very sad day. The trade in was a very weird story. There was alot of whispering going on the entire time i was there between the salesman and the manager. I have put in some money into the jetta. It was a base SE with no features other than the leatherette. I added a GLI steering wheel, new wheels, spoiler, RCD510, bluetooth, overhead console, changed the horn. The entire time, I told them I was going to keep all my things. Bluebook was 5k with the ding. They told me they would give me 9k if I left all the stuff on it. Never once mentioned the ding.


Looks like you got a good deal then for 9K!

Yeah they probably don't care about the ding if it's on easy to fix parts like that on a metal body. If it was the front bumper that is plastic that is cracked, that might cost more cuz you can't get a PDR guy to poke it or glue tab pull that back out. But where you had the ding seems like an easy fix. Just wondering if the dealer tries to undercut 1K for a $200 fix. Glad you actually got more than book value though.


----------



## SUTTONRIDER (Jan 22, 2015)

While this mornings snowfall slowly melts away, I tried to let Mother Nature know that it's spring and that it should stop snowing, by installing my bike rack.

Also decided to steal away the R steering wheel from my wife's Golf Wagon and reinstall it in the Tig.

Next step, considering a tailgate debadge.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

SUTTONRIDER said:


> While this mornings snowfall slowly melts away, I tried to let Mother Nature know that it's spring and that it should stop snowing, by installing my bike rack.
> 
> Also decided to steal away the R steering wheel from my wife's Golf Wagon and reinstall it in the Tig.
> 
> Next step, considering a tailgate debadge.


What kind of bikes you and the wife ride?

Need to tune up my mountain and cross bikes

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## SUTTONRIDER (Jan 22, 2015)

BsickPassat said:


> What kind of bikes you and the wife ride?
> 
> Need to tune up my mountain and cross bikes
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


Right now I have a 2005 Lemond Victoire. My wife rides a Trek 5500. 

We need to equip ourselves with mountain bikes seeing we have Bromont across the street. It's one of eastern Canada's largest mountain biking resort.


----------



## Teh_Chris (Dec 31, 2007)

Last night but owell lol ... 

Started my 3P install on my 17' Tiguan sport 4motion and installed my Boost gauge (which was a major pain in the D!ck)

Airlift 3P Performance Bags

















Harnesses sorted out









Dual compressor harnesses









Looks stock like nothings even hiding there









All wiring was done around 1030 had to crash for work today bags go in tomorrow









Newsouth vent gauge








Nice and clean and angled towards the drivers seat. Alot better angle than above the headlight switch like where BFI wants it 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

Teh_Chris said:


> Nice and clean and angled towards the drivers seat. Alot better angle than above the headlight switch like where BFI wants it
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that vent blocked off from air flow or does forced airflow still flow through the gap?


----------



## grimmaru (Mar 9, 2016)

baboondumdum said:


> Is that vent blocked off from air flow or does forced airflow still flow through the gap?


Whichever vent you install the pod in is blocked off for airflow.


----------



## Teh_Chris (Dec 31, 2007)

baboondumdum said:


> Is that vent blocked off from air flow or does forced airflow still flow through the gap?


Air will still flow thru thats left of the vent... the flap is still fully functional 

http://store.blackforestindustries.com/tituve.html


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Teh_Chris said:


> Newsouth vent gauge
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like it, but what did you have to cut to make it work? There's no way it dropped right in "as is"

I tried that location originally when I had mine, but the gauge would've poked out the back and hit the dash support near the radio or the duct work (can't remember)

EDIT: I see you hacked up the air duct in the first pic


----------



## Teh_Chris (Dec 31, 2007)

snobrdrdan said:


> I like it, but what did you have to cut to make it work? There's no way it dropped right in "as is"
> 
> I tried that location originally when I had mine, but the gauge would've poked out the back and hit the dash support near the radio or the duct work (can't remember)
> 
> EDIT: I see you hacked up the air duct in the first pic


The 1st pic was before i started any of the work but i did have to trim the air duct and part of the upper left section of the radio cage .... theres a reason i said it was a huge pain in the d!ck. I did about 100 testfits and small trims so i didnt over cut 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Looks good though :thumbup: :thumbup:

That's where I wanted mine too, but after I saw it didn't fit (without a bunch of work)....I didn't proceed any further, lol


----------



## Teh_Chris (Dec 31, 2007)

snobrdrdan said:


> Looks good though :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> That's where I wanted mine too, but after I saw it didn't fit (without a bunch of work)....I didn't proceed any further, lol


Thanks cant wait to drive it again. About 1/2 - 3/4 Thru with my air install.









Also anyone who might be interested i have my Bilstein PSS10's off of my A3 Quattro that i traded in for my Tig










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Teh_Chris (Dec 31, 2007)

Finished baggin it and took her for a test drive 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Teh_Chris (Dec 31, 2007)

Also installed my Yellow fogs and Laminx











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SUTTONRIDER (Jan 22, 2015)

That yellow circular brake light came on and off today... grrr... another thing to get checked... 

I'm driving from Sherbrooke QC to Boston next week for the ASCII show. Should I worry, take my wagon instead? Or seeing this just started coming up today and my mecanic didn't notice anything when he put my summers on 3 weeks ago I'd be fine (this mecanic is a VW guru)?


----------



## shawng (Jul 28, 2007)

Perhaps 3 weeks ago the problem did not exist. I ask you this, if the problem that the car is warning about gets worse and you have a major brake issue while on the road trip, what will you do? If you lose the ability to brake, what will you do? No one here in their right mind would tell you that you will be fine with an undiagnosed brake issue.


----------



## SUTTONRIDER (Jan 22, 2015)

^true. 

Looks like Steve will be getting another Tiggy visit.


----------



## SUTTONRIDER (Jan 22, 2015)

shawng said:


> Perhaps 3 weeks ago the problem did not exist. I ask you this, if the problem that the car is warning about gets worse and you have a major brake issue while on the road trip, what will you do? If you lose the ability to brake, what will you do? No one here in their right mind would tell you that you will be fine with an undiagnosed brake issue.


Called my VW guy this morning. He says I'm fine for another 8,000km.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

SUTTONRIDER said:


> Called my VW guy this morning. He says I'm fine for another 8,000km.


How does he know the front brake pads are fine without inspecting them when the idiot light is on?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## SUTTONRIDER (Jan 22, 2015)

By experience, he probably knows this light comes on way too early. He said to call him in 5000km.


----------



## shawng (Jul 28, 2007)

Sorry, but I call it arrogance. As a shop owner, I would never advise a customer to not worry about it over the phone. I have lots of insurance, but would never take the risk for me or the customer. I would advise a quick visit to validate the issue. I like to keep my customer alive.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

shawng said:


> Sorry, but I call it arrogance. As a shop owner, I would never advise a customer to not worry about it over the phone. I have lots of insurance, but would never take the risk for me or the customer. I would advise a quick visit to validate the issue. I like to keep my customer alive.


or you can jack up the car and remove the iirc, front driver side wheel, you can see through the inspection square the amount of inner pad left.

the rear pads have no sensors. The only indication you get is grinding when you get to the backing plates, or look through the inspection opening of the caliper.

Brakes are an important safety item, that I don't take chances with.


----------



## SUTTONRIDER (Jan 22, 2015)

shawng said:


> Sorry, but I call it arrogance. As a shop owner, I would never advise a customer to not worry about it over the phone. I have lots of insurance, but would never take the risk for me or the customer. I would advise a quick visit to validate the issue. I like to keep my customer alive.


We're not in the States, I wouldn't be able to sue him for this if something went wrong. And also, this guys services the majority of VW, BMW, Audi, and Benz' around here. He's done so for more years than I've been allowed to drive. I trust him.

Honestly the brakes work fine, the same as the last 15,000km since I got this truck in November. I was surprised to actually see this light. He says they are fine for another 8,000km (95% of my driving is on the highway without traffic). I told him I'd call him in 5,000km and he litteraly said: "if you wanna spend while they're still okay fine by me, but trust me, you have another 8,000km to go before having to worry".


----------



## donateariel (Dec 15, 2014)

Installed these lower lights today from
va-china 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

donateariel said:


> Installed these lower lights today from
> va-china


Wow, nice! Do you have more information on those lights?


----------



## Bucktown80 (Mar 8, 2016)

donateariel said:


> Installed these lower lights today from
> va-china
> 
> 
> ...


Do you have LED bulbs in your taillights?


----------



## donateariel (Dec 15, 2014)

Alpinweiss2 said:


> Wow, nice! Do you have more information on those lights?


Here's the link for whoever is interested

https://www.ebay.com/itm/222093930523 

Not bad at all and quick delivery time


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## donateariel (Dec 15, 2014)

Bucktown80 said:


> Do you have LED bulbs in your taillights?


Yes I do. No errors or anything really bright and function great.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bucktown80 (Mar 8, 2016)

donateariel said:


> Yes I do. No errors or anything really bright and function great.


What brand/where did you buy them?


----------



## donateariel (Dec 15, 2014)

Bucktown80 said:


> What brand/where did you buy them?


These are the ones in my tails 









These are the ones in my reverse 









And these are the ones in my license plate









I'll try to post pics up later of them at night. 
Or maybe I already have some posted 

A 6 month old will do that to you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heezy (Apr 17, 2012)

donateariel said:


> These are the ones in my tails


So did you order these in white or red? How many bulbs are needed for the rear? I suppose I could go look myself but it's raining and I might also be a bit lazy. :beer:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## donateariel (Dec 15, 2014)

2 in red the outside are changed the inside remain oem


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heezy (Apr 17, 2012)

donateariel said:


> 2 in red the outside are changed the inside remain oem
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 thanks man! Appreciate it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SUTTONRIDER (Jan 22, 2015)

Gave my rides a well deserved hand wash after a long and cold winter.


----------



## Teh_Chris (Dec 31, 2007)

Washed it. Went to my boys shop and swapped out the stock tires for some 225/40/18's 

Before









After










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steveo17 (Feb 9, 2010)

Teh_Chris said:


> Washed it. Went to my boys shop and swapped out the stock tires for some 225/40/18's
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tiguan...meet earth :laugh:
looks good!

is it possible to lay frame with a Tiguan? I know i was able to do so with my MKV with the frame notched


----------



## Teh_Chris (Dec 31, 2007)

If its possible my setup should be able to doit. I shouldnt need a notch since mines awd. Dont have that long ass passenger side axle to fvck up plans... no front swaybar hooked up and the idf rear arms i can get her pretty low... ill check tonight. It was moist yesterday when we finished up










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steveo17 (Feb 9, 2010)

Teh_Chris said:


> If its possible my setup should be able to doit. I shouldnt need a notch since mines awd. Dont have that long ass passenger side axle to fvck up plans... no front swaybar hooked up and the idf rear arms i can get her pretty low... ill check tonight. It was moist yesterday when we finished up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wonder, just curious really. if you can, i feel like the wheel/tire combo will be a limiting factor.

also, why did you do IDF rear arms? no need for crazy camber on these the way mk5/6 guys run


----------



## slicccknut (Dec 23, 2008)

donateariel said:


> These are the ones in my tails
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I too is interested in replacing my rear tail lights but would you happen to know what the inner lights are? Or are we only allowed for replace the outer lights? Also would you happen to know what led bulb is required to replace him front turn signal?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Teh_Chris said:


> After


I dig it, but man those are some small ass tires for a Tiguan lol.

Got a pic at ride height?
Plans for other wheels, or keeping those?


----------



## donateariel (Dec 15, 2014)

slicccknut said:


> I too is interested in replacing my rear tail lights but would you happen to know what the inner lights are? Or are we only allowed for replace the outer lights? Also would you happen to know what led bulb is required to replace him front turn signal?


I'll look and quote reply 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## donateariel (Dec 15, 2014)

slicccknut said:


> I too is interested in replacing my rear tail lights but would you happen to know what the inner lights are? Or are we only allowed for replace the outer lights? Also would you happen to know what led bulb is required to replace him front turn signal?


The second pic of lights is the one I have in the reverse lights and as the front blinkers 



















But you have to find them in 7507 or buy 7506 and cut off one of the tabs and it'll work perfect. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mk1rob (Sep 8, 2014)

Found some lightly used ST coilovers and Audi 20's










stock


----------



## Teh_Chris (Dec 31, 2007)

steveo17 said:


> wonder, just curious really. if you can, i feel like the wheel/tire combo will be a limiting factor.
> 
> also, why did you do IDF rear arms? no need for crazy camber on these the way mk5/6 guys run


Mainly cuz i knew theyd fit the car and i wouldnt have to do any trimming to the spring pocket like i had to on my GLI if i wanna run a different or bigger bag


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Teh_Chris (Dec 31, 2007)

snobrdrdan said:


> I dig it, but man those are some small ass tires for a Tiguan lol.
> 
> Got a pic at ride height?
> Plans for other wheels, or keeping those?


Haha they are kinda tiny but owells  i kept the stock rubbers and tossed em in my shed with my other wheels. I have connections with a few people that sell wheels and air. Ill prob try and find some nice 5spoke wheels sooner or later but i only have 3000 miles on her so ill let it ride like this for a bit 

I can get a pic of it at ride level this afternoon 

This was before leaving work yesterday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyle805 (Mar 1, 2014)

^ now that looks awesome, love 18 on bagged tigs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Teh_Chris (Dec 31, 2007)

Kyle805 said:


> ^ now that looks awesome, love 18 on bagged tigs.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ty 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

It's so funny parked like that sagging to the floor. I'm wondering, if the city has to tow your vehicle, will they end up damaging it like that?


----------



## Teh_Chris (Dec 31, 2007)

baboondumdum said:


> It's so funny parked like that sagging to the floor. I'm wondering, if the city has to tow your vehicle, will they end up damaging it like that?


Haha u must be new to the lowered car world. First off my cars on air so id raise it up long before a flatbed ever got near it. Second im not in a city so the cops give zero fvcks about anything but ricers they are easy tickets. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

Teh_Chris said:


> Haha u must be new to the lowered car world. First off my cars on air so id raise it up long before a flatbed ever got near it. Second im not in a city so the cops give zero fvcks about anything but ricers they are easy tickets.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


lol yeah, I rarely see cars on air like that.

I mean, if a car like this was say illegally parked and the city had authority to just tow it, while you are away. 'You' in generic sense. Wouldn't they damage the car if they force tow it as is? It's only 'ok' if the car was 'on' and the air cushion on right?

So basically, when you turn the car on, the car lifts up first? Sort of like a bus? And I guess it will have to do more work if you loaded a lot of heavy stuff and other people on the car before ignition?


----------



## Teh_Chris (Dec 31, 2007)

baboondumdum said:


> lol yeah, I rarely see cars on air like that.
> 
> I mean, if a car like this was say illegally parked and the city had authority to just tow it, while you are away. 'You' in generic sense. Wouldn't they damage the car if they force tow it as is? It's only 'ok' if the car was 'on' and the air cushion on right?
> 
> So basically, when you turn the car on, the car lifts up first? Sort of like a bus? And I guess it will have to do more work if you loaded a lot of heavy stuff and other people on the car before ignition?


If they force tow my car on anything but a flatbed someones paying for not only the body damage but drivetrain replacement. Its all wheel drive u cant normal tow these. And yes when i turn my car on it raises up to a preset height i picked and set then i have other buttons for presets and then manual adjustment of height. Google Airlift Performance 3P suspension 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

New wiper blades



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## wasbaggedonce (Oct 21, 2016)

Teh_Chris said:


> If its possible my setup should be able to doit. *I shouldnt need a notch since mines awd.* Dont have that long ass passenger side axle to fvck up plans... no front swaybar hooked up and the idf rear arms i can get her pretty low... ill check tonight. It was moist yesterday when we finished up
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is this true? I'm on my first Tiguan and I'm coming from a MK6 GTI which I notched. I don't know too much about the 4motion though..


----------



## Teh_Chris (Dec 31, 2007)

wasbaggedonce said:


> Is this true? I'm on my first Tiguan and I'm coming from a MK6 GTI which I notched. I don't know too much about the 4motion though..


I was under her yesterday. My fronts will sit the subframe on the ground if i adjusted the camber plates in a little bit. My rears wont go any lower unless i notch the rear. The rear axles sit on the frame when aired out , fronts have about half an inch between the frame and axle

The reason u dont need to notch an awd car like u do a fwd car is both axles are that short stubby 2ft axle instead of that long ass passenger axle 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slicccknut (Dec 23, 2008)

For the group of people here that are replacing their springs with H&R. Are you guys replacing your whole suspension components. (Front Struts, Bolts and etc)
I know the rule of thumbs when replacing your suspension is to replace your suspension components at the same time. Purchased a H&Rs Sports Springs and wanted 
to get some input since I see a lot of people here replacing their spring suspensions to H&R but no mentioned of replacing any other components.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Yes, you should. Fresh dampers made for lowering springs, mounts, bolts and nuts 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

When I did the wifes I changed the bearings and stretch bolts. I did NOT change the shocks. I figured I'd ride them till they went out and then get some Bilstiens... 50K miles later and the OEM shocks are still doing great...


----------



## slicccknut (Dec 23, 2008)

Where are u guys buying this parts?


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Ecstuning 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

BsickPassat said:


> Ecstuning
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


I second that.. Love ECS...


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Bit late but the girlfriend and I purchased it.


----------



## Bucktown80 (Mar 8, 2016)

slicccknut said:


> For the group of people here that are replacing their springs with H&R. Are you guys replacing your whole suspension components. (Front Struts, Bolts and etc)
> I know the rule of thumbs when replacing your suspension is to replace your suspension components at the same time. Purchased a H&Rs Sports Springs and wanted
> to get some input since I see a lot of people here replacing their spring suspensions to H&R but no mentioned of replacing any other components.


You "should", but a lot of people don't. I asked a few members about this and most said they kept the stock struts. I did the same when I switched to H&R springs 5 months ago. Haven't had any issues yet. #knockonwood

Keeping your stock struts will cause them to wear out more quickly, or leak, which is the fate we're all accepting.

You obviously save hundreds of dollars in labor by switching the springs and struts at the same time.


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

PSU said:


> Bit late but the girlfriend and I purchased it.


The GTI looks pretty good beside it too.


----------



## Teh_Chris (Dec 31, 2007)

PSU said:


> Bit late but the girlfriend and I purchased it.


Niiiiice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

baboondumdum said:


> The GTI looks pretty good beside it too.


Thanks man! That's mine. 



Teh_Chris said:


> Niiiiice
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So far, so good! We love it.


----------



## Teh_Chris (Dec 31, 2007)

PSU said:


> Thanks man! That's mine.
> 
> 
> 
> So far, so good! We love it.


Haaailyiss


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

PSU said:


> Thanks man! That's mine.
> 
> 
> 
> So far, so good! We love it.


Like the blacked out rims and the red center. The ski box adds to it too.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

slicccknut said:


> For the group of people here that are replacing their springs with H&R. Are you guys replacing your whole suspension components. (Front Struts, Bolts and etc)
> I know the rule of thumbs when replacing your suspension is to replace your suspension components at the same time. Purchased a H&Rs Sports Springs and wanted
> to get some input since I see a lot of people here replacing their spring suspensions to H&R but no mentioned of replacing any other components.


How many miles on your stock suspension/parts?

At the MINIMUM, replace the strut bearings when you swap out the springs. (and axle bolts if you're pulling those)
I recommend replacing the lower strut bolts too (N90954802), x2 of them
If you have some miles on your OEM suspension, swap in some new strut mounts too.

Ideally though you'd want to pair them with aftermarket dampers for the best ride


----------



## G60 dude (Oct 3, 2001)

Picked up a '14 R-Line. Replaced the interiors, reverse and puddle lights with DeAutoKey's led's. Also got the smoked Hella third brake light. Kinda blends right in with the silver.


----------



## yzc717 (Aug 27, 2013)

dealership broke my license bracket .  









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## rileyhodson (Sep 23, 2016)

Bought my wife a 2016 Tiguan yesterday!! She absolutely loves it. 1 year old for $14,990! Just the S model, but with the money we saved on buying a base model, we can buy new rims for the R and put my 19" Cadiz on hers! Don't mind the gaping wholes in the bumper from the license plate bracket. Gotta fill those tomorrow! 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

*New Battery*

Well after changing the headlight bulbs from the stock bulbs that were yellowing to Sylvania Silver Stars and testing them the parking lights stayed on and drained the battery. Charged it but it would not keep a charge so I replaced it with one from Autozone. 5 year warranty so it should last the rest of the life of the tiglean with us.


Pic for the ____ of it.. 













https://goo.gl/photos/koegabJ2GBKfgCLV6


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

troystg said:


> Well after changing the headlight bulbs from the stock bulbs that were yellowing to Sylvania Silver Stars and testing them the parking lights stayed on and drained the battery. Charged it but it would not keep a charge so I replaced it with one from Autozone. 5 year warranty so it should last the rest of the life of the tiglean with us.
> 
> 
> Pic for the ____ of it..
> ...


Hopfeully you don't drive at night too often, because Silverstars aren't known for longevity.


----------



## slicccknut (Dec 23, 2008)

Here is a question for all those GTI MKVI Drivers who switched over to Tiguan. Will the long coding for the GTI MKVI work for Tiguan in regards to removing the bulb error when replacing your tail lights with LED?


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Thanks to snobrdrdan.


----------



## rileyhodson (Sep 23, 2016)

PSU said:


> Thanks to snobrdrdan.


 how?! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rileyhodson (Sep 23, 2016)

Tinted the windows! 15% all around. Pardon the filthy car. Up next is getting rid of those atrocious wheels 🤢










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

rileyhodson said:


> how?!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He sold me his sidemarkers. eace:


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

BsickPassat said:


> Hopfeully you don't drive at night too often, because Silverstars aren't known for longevity.


I run them in a lot of my cars. My commuter I drove 3 hours a day and they were in there over 3 years. The brightest zxe ones to boot. They are also in my tiguan for high and low also zxe and theyve been good since I got my tig

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Brightgolf said:


> I run them in a lot of my cars. My commuter I drove 3 hours a day and they were in there over 3 years. The brightest zxe ones to boot. They are also in my tiguan for high and low also zxe and theyve been good since I got my tig
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


The zxe ones are the worst, due to the heavier blue filter that filters out the most light in the visible spectrum, it filters out around 80% of wavelengths if the visible light it produces.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

The ultras have further down range. The zxe are brighter looking but not better than the ultraa

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Brightgolf said:


> The ultras have further down range. The zxe are brighter looking but not better than the ultraa
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


The best silverstars are the European Osram Silverstars which have no tint on them for color.

At least the ultras have tint band(s) compared to the original Sylvania Silverstars that have the full tint, so the ultras have lower color temp without killing the output 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

The Silverstars are brighter than OEM therefore they don't last as long. I am ok with changing them every three years.


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

Standard h7 sylvania bulbs frequently pop twice a year on the regular for customers. I sell them all the time at work. Thats how i justify factory HIDs to people. 4 $15 bulbs a year or 2 $100 bulbs every 10 years

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyle805 (Mar 1, 2014)

Brightgolf said:


> Standard h7 sylvania bulbs frequently pop twice a year on the regular for customers. I sell them all the time at work. Thats how i justify factory HIDs to people. 4 $15 bulbs a year or 2 $100 bulbs every 10 years
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


On the same set of silverstars I used on my old car, 4 years strong with about 25 hours a week night driving. Hopefully these people you recommend HIDs to are doing a retrofit too, throw them in the reflectors and you're the d-bag in town. Especially the scattered light the tiguan has.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IHC (Aug 15, 2011)

Drove the Tiguan 420 miles today ,got 29.3 mpg on 92 octane non ethanol unleaded.Mostly two lane highway in hill country.


----------



## Teh_Chris (Dec 31, 2007)

Did Helen things... and found a stock one to park beside










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YikeGrymon (Sep 12, 2005)

painted the back and sides of my muffler (the lower halves there anyway) with high-temp black

Decided to do this after noticing, from like 100 ft away in a parking lot, how awful the silver of the muffler looks against the black of the rear bumper cover, the way it dangles out. Catches your eye, looks cheesy. Looks worse upon closer inspection, the contrast against the black of the control arms under there.

Did this on my old R32 as well, where it was a bigger deal. The MkIV Rs had that strange jagged metal flap behind the muffler, visible through the rear bumper vents (the dreaded "Dingleberry," as most called it). Lots of people would trim away the bottom few inches of that with tin snips. I did this as well, but then decided that it looked worse because of how it revealed the back of the muffler instead. So I painted that black. Once I was done I realized that I could have simply done nothing instead, because my R was silver and thus the whole Before scenario really didn't look like much at all.

*Anal retentive is as anal retentive does.*


----------



## SUTTONRIDER (Jan 22, 2015)

^pics?


----------



## YikeGrymon (Sep 12, 2005)

Well, I have no Before pics. But I can't imagine anyone needs that to see what I'm talking about. Just have a look outside, right. I can take a shot or two of the After effect in the next few days, sure.

And I'll apologize now if I've pointed out to the group something that's gonna bother people 

... whereas it might not have before...

or even have been noticed. But again, what tipped me into this was the way it caught my eye the other day. Maybe it was simply because the car is only 6 months old and certain things are still shiny underneath?

It _is_ farther back in there than the MkIV R32 counterpart. So yeah it's possible that I've gotten carried away. I've definitely gotten into stuff more odd or nit-picky or subtle than this, though.


----------



## SUTTONRIDER (Jan 22, 2015)

Sold mine yesterday. Needed something better on gas for my daily highway commute. I'll still be a VW owner with my 2014 JSW. 

This 2017 GT will be lots of fun moving forward. Enjoy your Tigs! See you on the JSW page.


----------



## bam 240sx (May 25, 2009)

Put in led reverse lights. I must say that it Took me a little bit to figure out that there was a pin that holds the connector socket in place. Also didn't help that I had to remove the trailer hitch. 

Also did the air filter and cabin filter. Had the dealership do the oil change, only reason I have them do it and so I don't have to see the service your vehicle on the gauge cluster every time we start it up, that was a "cluster" in itself today since I dropped it off Friday night with an 8am oil change only appointment and didn't leave the dealership until 11:45 am. 

Anyways here are the pictures.





































These are the LED's










MHtech 1000 Lumens Extremely Bright LED Backup Reverse Bulbs CANBUS Error Free 921 https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01LWMJSU0/ref=cm_sw_r_sms_c_api_vz3mzb83VNYFR

I bought the four pack hoping they may fit in the city light sockets upfront, but they are a millimeter or two too wide unfortunately.

Anyone have any good Amazon LED recommendations for the festoon bulb in the cargo hold or the 194 bulbs for the city lights?


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

bam 240sx said:


> only reason I have them do it and so I don't have to see the service your vehicle on the gauge cluster every time we start it up,


You can turn that off yourself using a combination of the key, 0.0 trip button, hazard lights and the button on the left.






That's the passat but it's the same procedure for the Tiguan. Oil change no need hazard light. Service change need hazard light on. 

I had my car serviced early by the dealer by a thousand miles, but apparently they didn't reset the warning, sure enough when I was close to the mileage for scheduled maintenance, the warning came up which is bogus cuz I had it done early. Instead of going to the dealer to turn it off, I just switched the warning off myself following the procedure. Also realized that particular dealer is probably not very attentive to details because resetting warning messages was their job.


----------



## bam 240sx (May 25, 2009)

Thank you a ton for the video, but what years does this trick work on? I went out and tried it on my 2013 Tig and it did not work.

It sounds like when he enters the key before it even going into ignition stage or accessory position whatever you want to call it the ECU and fuel pump primes. The Tiguan doesn't do this when the key is entered, you have to turn it to the accessory or pre-ignition stage.

I held the reset button before going into the accessory stage and nothing happened, same deal with The hazard light trick to.

Has anyone else done this on an actual Tiguan?

Thanks again for the video. The dealership would probably be pretty upset if I posted a link to this video in my review stating how frustrating the service was.

I took a video but didn't realize I couldn't upload it through Tapatalk


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

bam 240sx said:


> Thank you a ton for the video, but what years does this trick work on? I went out and tried it on my 2013 Tig and it did not work.
> 
> It sounds like when he enters the key before it even going into ignition stage or accessory position whatever you want to call it the ECU and fuel pump primes. The Tiguan doesn't do this when the key is entered, you have to turn it to the accessory or pre-ignition stage.
> 
> ...


Mine is the 2015 model and it works. 2013 is the refreshed version so it should be no different to mine. Unlike the video where they used the steering wheel button on the passat, I didn't touch the steering wheel buttons on mine. I used the button on the left of the dash to select instead.

I think you have to hold the 0.0 button for like 5 seconds before you turn the key to the first on position (engine off). Read more here: mr-fix.info/vw-reset-service-inspection-golf-passat-jetta/ 

I think procedure is as follows (for resetting service warning):

(1) Car should be off and parked. Now turn on hazard blink lights.

(2) Hold 0.0 button on dash for 5 seconds while car is off.

(3) After 5 seconds, continue to hold the 0.0 button while you turn the key one position to on, but do not ignite engine. Now release 0.0 button.

(4) Menu should show up on MFD screen asking if you want to reset service. Press the button on the left of the dash to accept.

Same procedure for oil change, but no need hazard lights. It worked fine for me. My fear was actually resetting the trip odometer, which it did at first when I held the 0.0 reset button for 10s, but it came back after I switched the car off following the procedure.

I think some cars have the buttons on the wiper controller? Similar concept I think with the trip button and the OK button, just not dedicated buttons on the dash area.

I found another youtube video for the tiguan specifically:


----------



## Bobdhd (Jul 11, 2013)

bam 240sx said:


> Put in led reverse lights. I must say that it Took me a little bit to figure out that there was a pin that holds the connector socket in place. Also didn't help that I had to remove the trailer hitch.
> 
> Also did the air filter and cabin filter. Had the dealership do the oil change, only reason I have them do it and so I don't have to see the service your vehicle on the gauge cluster every time we start it up, that was a "cluster" in itself today since I dropped it off Friday night with an 8am oil change only appointment and didn't leave the dealership until 11:45 am.
> 
> ...


Wow, so much work for two bulbs hey, but at least the end result looks like it was worth it.


----------



## Mountaingamer (Oct 23, 2016)

I noticed oil on the garage floor after moving the car the first time in 2 weeks, so I scheduled a $99 diagnostic with the local dealer. Looks like it's coming from the front right passenger side - maybe a seal? 
Also, 3 days ago I bought a RCD330+ Head unit off eBay - looking so forward to finally getting CarPlay!!! Will be doing a unboxing and A to Z install video with all functionality.


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

Slowly getting some work done in the bay.... 

Unitronic DV Relocation Kit
Red Top Coils/conduit and new bkr7 plugs
Custom made aluminum intake arm to fit the Apr Intake properly (Thanks Dave!) 
APR Intake with Home made intake bracket (I will post a picture later)
Rev D Diverter Valve
034 Motorsport Catchcan
Moved some wiring (need to finish)
Forge Cap/black coolant cap
Audi s3 Intercooler
AWE Turbo outlet pipe
Spulen Turbo muffler delete
Neuspeed throttle pipe
De-carboned valves and cleaned throttle body
Billet/black hardware kit along fenders/headlights 
usp oil dip stick
Hood Shock Swap
3'' downpipe/catback
Stage 2 e-tuners tune


I also color matched my side markers for the front bumper but dont have a picture yet so ya :laugh:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

^^^
I almost thought you got rid of your Tiguan, lol

You haven't been as active on here lately


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

ahah yea i have been a bit busy. I started to gather parts for the manual swap on my tiguan. I can't take this slushbox anymore. Hoping to tackle the project during the summer after the remaining of the parts get here from europe. :thumbup:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

G60 dude said:


> Picked up a '14 R-Line. Replaced the interiors, reverse and puddle lights with DeAutoKey's led's. Also got the smoked Hella third brake light. Kinda blends right in with the silver.


Thank you - we appreciate the support, our interior kit is one of our best sellers for the Tiguan - for such a big cabin you need more clean white light:
http://deautokey.com/product/tiguan-2008-current-full-8pc-interior-led-kit-crisp-white-error-free

all LEDs:
http://deautokey.com/category/shop-by-car-model-vw-tiguan-all-years-trims


----------



## echomatics (Oct 19, 2012)

JPeezy said:


> Slowly getting some work done in the bay....
> 
> Unitronic DV Relocation Kit
> Red Top Coils/conduit and new bkr7 plugs
> ...




Yeah Buddy! Looks awesome! What type of power you putting down with that setup? Love to get some sound/video clips.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

bam 240sx said:


> MHtech 1000 Lumens Extremely Bright LED Backup Reverse Bulbs CANBUS Error Free 921 https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01LWMJSU0/ref=cm_sw_r_sms_c_api_vz3mzb83VNYFR
> 
> I bought the four pack hoping they may fit in the city light sockets upfront, but they are a millimeter or two too wide unfortunately.
> 
> Anyone have any good Amazon LED recommendations for the festoon bulb in the cargo hold or the 194 bulbs for the city lights?



We saw someone test these on the tacomaworld forum vs ours and a few other reverse, it is a good read. You can see the full review here:
https://www.tacomaworld.com/threads/the-921-led-reverse-light-bulb-study.490137/

GIF showing the difference between those amazon and our LEDs:









listing:
http://deautokey.com/product/revers...s-in-1-bulb-error-free-fits-all-tiguan-models

It is not to undermine your choice, if people feel they work that is good and we won't say otherwise, we only want to give another option for people looking for a brighter option. 

It might not seem like a lot but the reverse are low to the ground, ours will be bright and use the reflector to throw more light upwards.

ALL LEDs tested to fit and work in your Tiguan:
http://deautokey.com/category/shop-by-car-model-vw-tiguan-all-years-trims


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

Im not sure of what the exact numbers are but it feels great. Im doing the 6 pot porsche brakes this weekend and adding rear stainless lines since i have to bleed the whole system. :thumbup:


----------



## Kcleave (Aug 19, 2015)

JPeezy said:


> Im not sure of what the exact numbers are but it feels great. Im doing the 6 pot porsche brakes this weekend and adding rear stainless lines since i have to bleed the whole system. :thumbup:


Pic's of the 6 pots..what year Tiguan .


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

JPeezy said:


> ahah yea i have been a bit busy. I started to gather parts for the manual swap on my tiguan. I can't take this slushbox anymore. Hoping to tackle the project during the summer after the remaining of the parts get here from europe. :thumbup:


Very cool project there

I can't recall....are you 4motion though?


----------



## gearheadzTV (Sep 15, 2009)

Mountaingamer said:


> I noticed oil on the garage floor after moving the car the first time in 2 weeks, so I scheduled a $99 diagnostic with the local dealer. Looks like it's coming from the front right passenger side - maybe a seal?
> Also, 3 days ago I bought a RCD330+ Head unit off eBay - looking so forward to finally getting CarPlay!!! Will be doing a unboxing and A to Z install video with all functionality.


What else is needed to retro fit this??? I love CarPlay in the new Alltrack, would love to get it into the wife's Tig...


----------



## goran.gli (Aug 24, 2009)

picked it up!
Wife's new daily, and baby mover.

Untitled by Goran Vuckovic, on Flickr

next to stable mate
Untitled by Goran Vuckovic, on Flickr


----------



## ShootJoeC (Aug 6, 2011)

Ugh.

Parked it here:









Broke Axle immediately upon pulling out of said spot:









Got yelled at by literally 73 people including a secret service agent who informed me that its "not ok to park there," then pushed it half a city block to here:


----------



## Teh_Chris (Dec 31, 2007)

Picked it up from the paint shop. Dealer paid to have the front plate holes filled and bumper resprayed 

Before









After










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

goran.gli said:


> picked it up!
> Wife's new daily, and baby mover.
> 
> Untitled by Goran Vuckovic, on Flickr
> ...


looks awesome, im jealous of the canadian options


----------



## Teh_Chris (Dec 31, 2007)

goran.gli said:


> picked it up!
> Wife's new daily, and baby mover.
> 
> Untitled by Goran Vuckovic, on Flickr


U should sell me that hatch spoiler 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Teh_Chris said:


> U should sell me that hatch spoiler


The Sport has the painted lowers/body kit, but doesn't get the (R-line) hatch spoiler?


----------



## Teh_Chris (Dec 31, 2007)

snobrdrdan said:


> The Sport has the painted lowers/body kit, but doesn't get the (R-line) hatch spoiler?


Unless it looks alot shorter in person no










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

^^^Yup, shafted


----------



## goran.gli (Aug 24, 2009)

puma1552 said:


> looks awesome, im jealous of the canadian options


:wave: thank you.
followed your Tiguan purchase thread closely before I pulled the trigger.


----------



## goran.gli (Aug 24, 2009)

Teh_Chris said:


> U should sell me that hatch spoiler


----------



## MKVAG (Mar 9, 2015)

What I did with my Tiguan today. Alchemists..
 








Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## slicccknut (Dec 23, 2008)

Not a whole lot of drop, but good enough!!


----------



## energie23vw (Jun 28, 2016)

^looks good too me! what suspension did you use?


----------



## Teh_Chris (Dec 31, 2007)

slicccknut said:


> Not a whole lot of drop, but good enough!!


Nice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Teh_Chris (Dec 31, 2007)

Btw that reminded me. I still have these PSS10's if anyones lookin to lower their tiggy

Came off my a3 s-line quattro











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MKVAG (Mar 9, 2015)

slicccknut said:


> Not a whole lot of drop, but good enough!!


Nice!! I like those wheels! 

Be forewarned, some members are going around asking "Why?" Lol.









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

Ya, why buy an suv to drop. Just got lift springs and bigger tires lol. My gti is on the ground

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Teh_Chris (Dec 31, 2007)

Brightgolf said:


> Ya, why buy an suv to drop. Just got lift springs and bigger tires lol. My gti is on the ground
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Same reason people choose to do this bull**** and lets not even go to the Donk subject. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

Well i could see for those people who bought fwd ones lowering is fine... but why even buy a tig at all fwd. Just get a golf

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## MKVAG (Mar 9, 2015)

Brightgolf said:


> Well i could see for those people who bought fwd ones lowering is fine... but why even buy a tig at all fwd. Just get a golf
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Whats wrong with lowering an awd Tig? Its basically a Golf R on stilts and we are just getting it closer to its roots. Literallt. Lol.

The TIG is a small SUV. I utilize it as an SUV, but it is still a Golf. Everything from my GTI is a direct swap to the Tig. The suspension, brakes, engine, etc. Except Tigs have the electronic parking brake. 

Heck, some people lift their Golfs! Lol. I say to each their own. Imagine if we all drove lifted Tigs and slammed Gtis? 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

The world would be a better place 😂🤣

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

I know its all interchangable. I was thinking about putting my golf r brakes on the front since i sold the brembos i had. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## MKVAG (Mar 9, 2015)

Brightgolf said:


> The world would be a better place 😂🤣
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


For some reason I dont totally disagree. Ha

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

Brightgolf said:


> Well i could see for those people who bought fwd ones lowering is fine... but why even buy a tig at all fwd. Just get a golf
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


I agree. I don't get it either. Mine is stock, but if I were to do mods to it, I'd raise the ground clearance instead.

It doesn't look right with the Tig when lowered. It has a really tall body as is. Usually lowered vehicles have lower profile narrower/thinner body as well, like a sports car.


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

MKVAG said:


> Whats wrong with lowering an awd Tig? Its basically a Golf R on stilts and we are just getting it closer to its roots. Literallt. Lol.
> 
> The TIG is a small SUV. I utilize it as an SUV, but it is still a Golf. Everything from my GTI is a direct swap to the Tig. The suspension, brakes, engine, etc. Except Tigs have the electronic parking brake.
> 
> ...


The current Tig actually sits in a unique position and is neither a GTI or an R. It has the same engine as the GTI, but it has 4motion that the GTI doesn't have. The R has 4motion as well, but it has a different beefier engine. So they are all unique in their own right as the Tig shares some similarity with the GTI and the R.

Beauty is in the eyes of the beholder, but I agree with brightgolf also, that I would prefer the Tig lifted instead of lowered.


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

baboondumdum said:


> ....Beauty is in the eyes of the beholder, but I agree with brightgolf also, that I would prefer the Tig lifted instead of lowered....



Agreed on the beholder...

Put the wifes on H&R sport springs and it is the perfect grocery getter. Unitronic stage 1+ and it gets..

What percentage of time do you expect to have the Tig spend off road versus on? My wifes Tig has had lots of fun in the snow and fields (she doesn't know about that...  ) but she drives it like a go kart ON the road... 


It is truly the perfect ALL PURPOSE vehicle. If you need larger get the Toureg. I even drag the small utility trailer around when I need to move bigger stuff. I felt bad doing that with the GTi even though it did it with no problems...

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...an-today&p=103779113&viewfull=1#post103779113


https://goo.gl/photos/5eBUoQ3t5ByopnHeA


----------



## MKVAG (Mar 9, 2015)

"beauty is in the eyes of the beholder"

I wish that just resonated more through a site that's built on enthusiasts of all sorts. We are all just enthusiast with individuality. Lifting isn't your thing then don't mind it, lowering isn't your thing then don't mind it.

I use my TIG for several things. Hauling, groceries, spirited driving, family trips. I don't go off-roading with my Tiguan though, but that's okay. It doesn't mean I dislike lifted Tiguans that go off-roading. To each their own.


----------



## MKVAG (Mar 9, 2015)

What navigation/radio unit is that in your Tiguan? Looks pretty nice and OEM from the one photo. 

Let us know before the "why" people come and ask why you did something different compared to them. ha




troystg said:


> Agreed on the beholder...
> 
> Put the wifes on H&R sport springs and it is the perfect grocery getter. Unitronic stage 1+ and it gets..
> 
> ...


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

troystg said:


> Agreed on the beholder...
> 
> Put the wifes on H&R sport springs and it is the perfect grocery getter. Unitronic stage 1+ and it gets..
> 
> ...


Lift isn't always for performance, i.e. ground clearance for off roading. Lifting can be for looks. A lot of the lifted jeeps I see around are so pretty and waxed, those cars don't see off roading. But they are lifted. I personally left my tig completely stock and I think it is the way its supposed to look for this car. A dropped tig looks weird to me.

Dropping it has a functional purpose I suppose and that is slightly better for fuel economy.

The Touareg isn't significantly larger than the Tiguan. I don't know that you'd buy the touareg over the tig if you simply want bigger. In this case, the atlas seems like a better choice. The touareg is marketed more as an upscale SUV and it has a price tag to match. At twice the cost of the tig, you can literally drive 2 tigs for the price of one touareg.

Well, the tig with 4motion will likely do better than the GTI for towing in spite of having the same engine.


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

My tig was $38,000. You can buy a new touareg at the end of the sales year for 45 fully loaded. Almost bought the last 16 back in February for 45 and a used 16 same package with 40k miles was $45k 

They are good at any height. Im doing lift springs to fit bigger tires on my 17s and because the rear springs are stiffer so when i yank stuff around behind it ill squat less.

Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## slicccknut (Dec 23, 2008)

To further add fuel into this topic of lift vs drop, here is an After and before shot. I prefer the after due to improve handling and stance. 

















H&R Sport Springs.


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

Well depends on why you bought it. Mines for hauling kids and bikes and kayaks. I wouldnt have bought this thing otherwise. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## slicccknut (Dec 23, 2008)

Brightgolf said:


> Well depends on why you bought it. Mines for hauling kids and bikes and kayaks. I wouldnt have bought this thing otherwise.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Dropping the Tiguan on H&R Sports Springs doesn't mean your compromising the reason why you bought it. It simply means getting rid of the wheel gap and adding better handling.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

slicccknut said:


> Dropping the Tiguan on H&R Sports Springs doesn't mean your compromising the reason why you bought it. It simply means getting rid of the wheel gap and adding better handling.


Lowering a car does not equal better handling. You're compromising suspension geometry which is more critical than lower center of gravity

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

Brightgolf said:


> My tig was $38,000. You can buy a new touareg at the end of the sales year for 45 fully loaded. Almost bought the last 16 back in February for 45 and a used 16 same package with 40k miles was $45k
> 
> They are good at any height. Im doing lift springs to fit bigger tires on my 17s and because the rear springs are stiffer so when i yank stuff around behind it ill squat less.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


That's not apples to apples comparison. You are comparing an upper trim tig to what is probably a base touareg with a bunch of discounts? You can't get a new top trim touareg fully loaded for 45K?

Apples to apples is comparing MSRP. They are pretty much twice as much as tig starting. Top trim also twice as much as the tig.

I mean, can you buy a touareg for even the same or cheaper than a Tig? I suppose you can. When you compare a used touareg with a new top trim fully loaded tig.


----------



## slicccknut (Dec 23, 2008)

BsickPassat said:


> Lowering a car does not equal better handling. You're compromising suspension geometry which is more critical than lower center of gravity
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


Not talking about suspension geometry or any technical stuff. That's a totally different topic. We are strictly talking about lowering a car for better handling.


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

It was a top trim tech pack, wheels, the whole nine. When the dealer is desperate to get rid of it you can. That was my offer when i was looking at another suv recently but the touareg isnt big enough

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## dubluv2003 (Oct 22, 2010)

slicccknut said:


> Not talking about suspension geometry or any technical stuff. That's a totally different topic. We are strictly talking about lowering a car for better handling.


Lol... you can't be serious. Suspension geometry is the topic when it comes to better handling. That's not technical, it's common sense.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dubluv2003 (Oct 22, 2010)

slicccknut said:


> To further add fuel into this topic of lift vs drop, here is an After and before shot. I prefer the after due to improve handling and stance.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But then you have this. 










Either way looks great. I prefer the upside. Already ready have two low vehicles.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

Brightgolf said:


> It was a top trim tech pack, wheels, the whole nine. When the dealer is desperate to get rid of it you can. That was my offer when i was looking at another suv recently but the touareg isnt big enough
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


So how much does it cost when a dealer desperately wants to get rid of a Tiguan then? $10K? lol

I've never seen a new touareg at $45k. Let alone a top trim one fully loaded. Should have bought it and flipped it for profit in the used market then.


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

dubluv2003 said:


>


Have to say, that's pretty bad ass those tires. More so if those wind deflectors on top were actually something functional like an LED light bars or something. Is this tig actually lifted at all?


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

slicccknut said:


> Not talking about suspension geometry or any technical stuff. That's a totally different topic. We are strictly talking about lowering a car for better handling.


Lowering your car affects suspension geometry, which affects handling, for the worse. You may get the sensation of better handling at lower speeds, but you're decreasing the limits of handling

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## goran.gli (Aug 24, 2009)

Went and picked up the Nursery Rocking Chair, and High-Chair.
Love the space with the seats down, and especially the way they fold-down flat.


----------



## dubluv2003 (Oct 22, 2010)

baboondumdum said:


> Have to say, that's pretty bad ass those tires. More so if those wind deflectors on top were actually something functional like an LED light bars or something. Is this tig actually lifted at all?


This is somebody's I ran across on IG. Talked to him briefly about it. 30mm lift springs and 245/70/16 tires. about a 2.5 inch lift over all.


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

dubluv2003 said:


> This is somebody's I ran across on IG. Talked to him briefly about it. 30mm lift springs and 245/70/16 tires. about a 2.5 inch lift over all.


I see...

Those smoked out lights. I mean, obviously it does I guess, but I wonder if it really affects road lighting conditions that dramatically with that level of tint.


----------



## MKVAG (Mar 9, 2015)

Perhaps by random luck, lowering my Tiguan handles 100% better around corners/bends than at stock height. 

Lowering the Tiguan will cause negative camber which you can correct with camber plates if you so choose to. A small amount of negative camber does help with cornering/handling. Of course this is bad on tire wear. 

A basic coilover install should not impact caster, unless you're mucking with the subframe for some reason. Whatever may be on paper, but in real life driving my lowered Tiguan handles 100% better than stock height. 

I still use my lowered tiguan for my family, towing, groceries, bikes. Most places I go have roads so I am covered. It is unfortunate that I cannot go over a boulder or climb up a wall. 




BsickPassat said:


> Lowering your car affects suspension geometry, which affects handling, for the worse. You may get the sensation of better handling at lower speeds, but you're decreasing the limits of handling
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## echomatics (Oct 19, 2012)

I'm sure you can lower a Tiguan and increase handeling. HP managed to figure it out and was blow away with how capable the platform is.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ebLJ9fhNRrc


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

swung by the vw dealer to pick up a first aid kit to go with the roadside assistance kit:thumbup:


----------



## Bobdhd (Jul 11, 2013)

Hey, looks good, how about a backend shot for stance ?




slicccknut said:


> Not a whole lot of drop, but good enough!!


----------



## goran.gli (Aug 24, 2009)

installed an infant car-seat.


----------



## Teh_Chris (Dec 31, 2007)

Got this in the mail last night apparently. Didnt see it til this morning when i was going to work ... might go in tonight if im feeling productive 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

Ko4?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Teh_Chris (Dec 31, 2007)

Brightgolf said:


> Ko4?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


I wish. Ill tune it but i wont upgrade the turbo on this until i do a 6speed Golf R trans swap

Its a DV relocate


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grimmaru (Mar 9, 2016)

How many people who argue about suspension geometry have actually done any engineering? B.S. from Purdue. Blanket assumptions will get you nowhere. As far as ruining the purpose of the Tiguan. The H&R package only lowers the Tiguan's abysmal ground clearance by another inch or so while still allowing the Tig to sit higher than the Alltrack which was marketed as a soft roader. Just about the only 'negative' change is negative camber. These are real components designed for real wear. The numbers might show you an angle change, but the real world negatives are fairly low if all you're doing is changing to a shorter progressive spring like H&R.


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

Teh_Chris said:


> Its a DV relocate
> 
> 
> 
> ...


can you post a pic with it installed, id like to see the clearance between the rad support/fans
have one on my CC


----------



## Teh_Chris (Dec 31, 2007)

divineVR6 said:


> can you post a pic with it installed, id like to see the clearance between the rad support/fans
> have one on my CC


Willdo when its installed good sir. Right now this is how it looks ... debating on running my recirculated HKS SSQV ( ^_^)











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

grimmaru said:


> How many people who argue about suspension geometry have actually done any engineering? B.S. from Purdue. Blanket assumptions will get you nowhere. As far as ruining the purpose of the Tiguan. The H&R package only lowers the Tiguan's abysmal ground clearance by another inch or so while still allowing the Tig to sit higher than the Alltrack which was marketed as a soft roader. Just about the only 'negative' change is negative camber. These are real components designed for real wear. The numbers might show you an angle change, but the real world negatives are fairly low if all you're doing is changing to a shorter progressive spring like H&R.


Bsme drexel with formula SAW
Today i work on things traveling supersonic speeds

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## MKVAG (Mar 9, 2015)

Keep me in the loop if you do the trans swap. (really the only down fall of the tiguan in my eyes..)

I've been running a K04 for 60K miles and it is FUN!!! Knock on wood, but so far the slushbox transmission has held up. I don't actually think the slushbox has trouble with K04 power, it just sucks that its a slush. 






Teh_Chris said:


> I wish. Ill tune it but i wont upgrade the turbo on this until i do a 6speed Golf R trans swap
> 
> Its a DV relocate
> 
> ...


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

Our slushboxes are actually 09Ms that are rated for 450NM of torque.


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

I thought our trans was an 09g or is it different since you are on canada?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## MKVAG (Mar 9, 2015)

dorkage said:


> Our slushboxes are actually 09Ms that are rated for 450NM of torque.


That is really good to know. I just always expected that my tran would go soon one day with a K04. Its held up fine.

The slush is good, Im just spoiled because the s-tronic/dsg in my audi tt-s was lightning quick. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

They are 09M in all the torque converter Tiguans. Likely due to the towing requirements. 

I think the way to tell this differences is that the 09G use a oil to water cooler and 09M use a oil to air cooler.

"* The 6-speed automatic gearbox 09M has been adapted to the requirements of the Tiguan. "


----------



## Kmaj (Aug 13, 2010)

Since I recently crossed the 60,000 mile mark, I decided to replace my spark plugs and coil packs.

Bought this kit: http://www.hstuning.com/product_info.php?products_id=3695

Very easy to change. Took maybe 30 mins start to finish.


----------



## FranzMoor (Oct 18, 2014)

Finally bought one!


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

FranzMoor said:


> .....
> Finally bought one!


Congratulations! It looks nice. I really like the photo...very artistic.


----------



## FranzMoor (Oct 18, 2014)

Alpinweiss2 said:


> Congratulations! It looks nice. I really like the photo...very artistic.


Thanks! It's a bit of a step up for me, literally, and figuretively, from my MKV Rabbit!


----------



## dubluv2003 (Oct 22, 2010)

Did some more trail riding. Just a couple of times when I was only on 2 wheels. 























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Teh_Chris (Dec 31, 2007)

divineVR6 said:


> can you post a pic with it installed, id like to see the clearance between the rad support/fans
> have one on my CC














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dubluv2003 (Oct 22, 2010)

Time for a wash now, but put some Lamin-X on the fog lights.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## donateariel (Dec 15, 2014)

Nice quick wash 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 02GOLFGTI1.8T (Feb 13, 2002)

Is anyone selling a right side headlight? Facelift version thx

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## RicFromVB (Jun 17, 2017)

*Starting out easy*

So I am starting out really easy...

Weather Tech floor trays. Since I live near the Ocean there is a lot of sand I am tired of having it ground into my rugs.









Next from W.T. is the window vent. Things get real hot in the Mid-Atlantic and thunderstorms can pop up at any moment. So now i can lower my windows, let the car vent out but stay dry if a storm comes in.









I guess I am pretty obsessive with my Tiggy since it is the first new car I have owned since 2005. I bought this 2017 with only 20 miles on it! She is a garage queen, and I am constantly cleaning, wiping, etc.. I am detailing something daily! Photo below is before I installed the deflector vents on the windows.










I have some interior accent lights coming in that will go under the dash and rear of the front seats, this way I can have better illumination at floor level at night. 

Next, I want to get some HID bulbs as I find the current halogens to not be bright/white enough. I just ordered the high beam/Daylights from DeAutoLED, so hopefully those will come in pretty quick.

But first, I have a garage door opener coming in Wednesday. That gets installed first.:beer:

**


----------



## ShootJoeC (Aug 6, 2011)

I swear I posted this but I guess not.











Since people often ask, here is a link to the roof rails I used:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/36-5-39-Uni...-Cargo-Rack-/151464557636?hash=item2343fdbc44


----------



## grimmaru (Mar 9, 2016)

ShootJoeC said:


> I swear I posted this but I guess not.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sick. I love that look. To second your post. Those look similar to my thule aeroblade edge bars. I was lucky enough to find them in black. Very low profile.


----------



## ShootJoeC (Aug 6, 2011)

grimmaru said:


> Sick. I love that look. To second your post. Those look similar to my thule aeroblade edge bars. I was lucky enough to find them in black. Very low profile.


Thank you my friend. I think my bars are similar size to the Thule aeroblade but chinese knockoffs.


----------



## grimmaru (Mar 9, 2016)

*Touge Union*


----------



## dubluv2003 (Oct 22, 2010)

Windows tinted, ceramic film on the windshield! 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RicFromVB (Jun 17, 2017)

I have always hated the yellow tint in headlights. Additionally I drive to base at 4 AM, so it is dark dark out there, and I like to have things illuminated. With that said I ordered some H15 Daytime Running LEDS & High Beams from deautokey.com. Got the package really fast. Installation was a breeze on my 2017 Wolfsburg Tiggy. 

I did tuck the ballast in the light shell behind the rubber cover, but I assume with the tape and zip ties they wanted them to be mounted outside the rubber dust cover in the engine compartment.

Here are a few comparisons. I have not replaced the low beams yet. Now that I look at the difference, you know THAT is going to happen sooner rather than later!

Here is the halogen low beam.









Here is the new bulb running in daylight running mode.









Side by side in high beam mode brightness comparison









Now compare the color temp.









Amazing how some simple mods can make things sooooo much better...

I will be doing a video on the lights in the morning.. more to come.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Careful, the guards may tell you to shut off your high beams when You're approaching them with your drls 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## RicFromVB (Jun 17, 2017)

Was not a problem at 4 am today. 

Actually the DRLS seemed to be diffused and not too bright coming in. Also when I am in low-beam mode, they are not on anyway.



BsickPassat said:


> Careful, the guards may tell you to shut off your high beams when You're approaching them with your drls
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## triplet101 (Jun 28, 2017)

Trimmed the chrome grille with black. Subtle but i like it.









Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## echomatics (Oct 19, 2012)

Did that a couple years back on mine as well, looks great!


----------



## nilemann (Dec 23, 2014)

Replaced the RNS 315 in my 12 SE with an RCD330. Literally took 10 minutes to do the switch (my 10 year old son actually did it). Perfect fit and it was an exact plug and play with the existing quad lock. Just needed a 2-1 antenna adapter. No MFD info but with the bigger screen - no worries. CarPlay works flawlessly. 
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## echomatics (Oct 19, 2012)

nilemann said:


> Replaced the RNS 315 in my 12 SE with an RCD330. Literally took 10 minutes to do the switch (my 10 year old son actually did it). Perfect fit and it was an exact plug and play with the existing quad lock. Just needed a 2-1 antenna adapter. No MFD info but with the bigger screen - no worries. CarPlay works flawlessly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




This is possible now?? I did not know we can upgrade to the newer deck with Carplay! I have a 2012 Tiguan and would love the Carplay option.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

echomatics said:


> This is possible now?? I did not know we can upgrade to the newer deck with Carplay! I have a 2012 Tiguan and would love the Carplay option.


It's an aftermarket unit, not a VW unit.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

Did the rear of my lift springs with bilsteins. Already a huge difference in driving. Give it a bunch of throttle and it doesn't squat. Gotta do fronts and control arms and ball joints tomorrow.


----------



## nilemann (Dec 23, 2014)

echomatics said:


> This is possible now?? I did not know we can upgrade to the newer deck with Carplay! I have a 2012 Tiguan and would love the Carplay option.


It's actually a Chinese unit. I don't think this model exists for NA. It's an OEM unit though. I ordered from AliExpress (from these guys - BODENLA-Car Accessories) and the process was amazingly smooth. 

Quite literally plug and play ... and no code needed. 

AM radio isn't compatible with North America but FM works - no HD radio but ... meh. 

USB built into the unit so the MDI in the armrest is useless / obsolete. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nilemann (Dec 23, 2014)

BsickPassat said:


> It's an aftermarket unit, not a VW unit.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


No. It's VW OEM. Just not North American. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

Thats a mint upgrade. If it supported Android Auto I would have bought one tonight. From the sounds of it it didn't always have Car Play, so who knows, maybe Android Auto will be added to it eventually too.


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

Well those aftermarket units as described have different software uploaded onto them for car play. Rather just grab an Eonon like i have in both my cars for that money. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## nilemann (Dec 23, 2014)

Brightgolf said:


> Well those aftermarket units as described have different software uploaded onto them for car play. Rather just grab an Eonon like i have in both my cars for that money.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


It's actually not aftermarket. But, you're partially correct. I think it similar to the NA MIB 2 units in the US - my wife's 15 Golf has the MIB 2 unit but no CarPlay. The RCD330 I have is the second generation that came with factory CarPlay. It's not hacked and flashed with different software. 

At $220, I'm happy with it and keep OEM looks and equipment











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dubluv2003 (Oct 22, 2010)

Brightgolf said:


> Did the rear of my lift springs with bilsteins. Already a huge difference in driving. Give it a bunch of throttle and it doesn't squat. Gotta do fronts and control arms and ball joints tomorrow./QUOTE]
> 
> This is awesome! Ready to see it all finished up!
> 
> ...


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

nilemann said:


> It's actually not aftermarket. But, you're partially correct. I think it similar to the NA MIB 2 units in the US - my wife's 15 Golf has the MIB 2 unit but no CarPlay. The RCD330 I have is the second generation that came with factory CarPlay. It's not hacked and flashed with different software.
> 
> At $220, I'm happy with it and keep OEM looks and equipment
> 
> ...


What's the VW part number on them?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## nilemann (Dec 23, 2014)

BsickPassat said:


> What's the VW part number on them?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


I'm guessing it's 6RD 035 187 B. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gstrouse (Oct 13, 2000)

echomatics said:


> This is possible now?? I did not know we can upgrade to the newer deck with Carplay! I have a 2012 Tiguan and would love the Carplay option.


Same here. I have a 2012 SEL with the horribly slow RNS510. I don't use the nav. The only thing would it would have to work with Bluetooth(since carplay works, I'm assuming it does), and Sat Radio. Please supply more info on where you got this, price and what does/doesn't work.

Thanks!!


----------



## nilemann (Dec 23, 2014)

gstrouse said:


> Same here. I have a 2012 SEL with the horribly slow RNS510. I don't use the nav. The only thing would it would have to work with Bluetooth(since carplay works, I'm assuming it does), and Sat Radio. Please supply more info on where you got this, price and what does/doesn't work.
> 
> Thanks!!


What works:
-Bluetooth 
-FM Radio
-CarPlay 
-Android Mirror Link (Car Mode)
-SD media
-Bluetooth media
-USB media
-Steering wheel controls (when iPhone connected - Bluetooth or CarPlay - the voice button activates Siri and the phone button switches the unit to phone mode is connected via Bluetooth. 

What doesn't work:
-MFI display
-Sirius XM (no tuner)
-HD radio 
-AM radio
-MDI interface in the armrest (the Built in USB replaces that anyway)
-Android Auto
-No built in nav

Purchased on AliExpress. The specific vendor is listed in a previous post. $220ish including shipping from China. 

There's lots more info here ... http://www.golfmk6.com/forums/showthread.php?t=110801&page=28

There's more than one version of this. The one that works best for us (me) is the B version. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dubsport Inc (Oct 12, 2002)

Had a good friend make this for me...


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

Dubsport Inc said:


> Had a good friend make this for me...


MOAR!!!!

Let's see some more pics of it! Install it yet?


----------



## Bobdhd (Jul 11, 2013)

Wow, that's awesome !




Dubsport Inc said:


> Had a good friend make this for me...


----------



## dubluv2003 (Oct 22, 2010)

Saw this on the Tiguan Owners FB page. This is so awesome, ready to see that box installed!


----------



## Dubsport Inc (Oct 12, 2002)

It will be going in Monday night... the test fit was amazing as he notchced it for the rest of the foam to lock back into place... It sounded nice, I will post more pics when I get it installed!


----------



## dubluv2003 (Oct 22, 2010)

Lifted it! 1.5" up front and 2 1/8" out back. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## goran.gli (Aug 24, 2009)

^^^ :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## goran.gli (Aug 24, 2009)

came across some 17" Sonoma wheels off of a Passat, to be used as winters!


----------



## VWTiger210 (Jul 13, 2014)

*Changed to R8 Coils and add 034 Catch Can*

Did the install myself took about an hour. Pretty straightforward but have to say it is a little bit of a tight fit with the routing of the hoses.








[/URL]


----------



## Dubsport Inc (Oct 12, 2002)

Like a glove...


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

VWTiger210 said:


> [/URL]


What's the silver box on the bottom left corner? Light ballast?


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

Very nice.. Kenwood amp and twin 8's... Very tidy. LOVE the location of the 8's.

I put the wifes amp under the drivers seat and put a JL Audio 8 in the rear. Works well but occasionally have to move the box (good thing it's small) around. So I prefer your location.


----------



## Gestapo Librarian (Aug 2, 2016)

Dubsport Inc said:


> Like a glove...


Are you running an aftermarket HU or stock?


----------



## Dubsport Inc (Oct 12, 2002)

Gestapo Librarian said:


> Are you running an aftermarket HU or stock?


Stock headunit, using front outputs to an Audio control LC2I (line out converter with volume control).


----------



## VWTiger210 (Jul 13, 2014)

troystg said:


> What's the silver box on the bottom left corner? Light ballast?


Yes it is the ballast for my aftermarket HIDs


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

VWTiger210 said:


> Yes it is the ballast for my aftermarket HIDs


Howre your hids held in? My kid from USP doesnt hacve a retainer of any kind but its plug and play otherwise. So its been sitting in the box for a month 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## VWTiger210 (Jul 13, 2014)

Brightgolf said:


> Howre your hids held in? My kid from USP doesnt hacve a retainer of any kind but its plug and play otherwise. So its been sitting in the box for a month
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Sorry I should be more specific I went with the aftermarket WINPOWER headlight housing which has the HIDs installed in it.


----------



## dubluv2003 (Oct 22, 2010)

Going in this weekend.. but I got my endlinks today. And they match my paint. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

Installed VW accessory sill plates, turned out really nice, no issues with the installation or the quality of the pieces.


----------



## dubluv2003 (Oct 22, 2010)

Loaded up the seadoos!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

Been productive in the first week of ownership. Installed LED headlights and fog lights as well as 19" Mallory wheels and not to forget the window tint. It is coming a long nicely, now just have to decide on type of suspension.


----------



## goran.gli (Aug 24, 2009)

^ more pics!

I enabled needle sweep and up/down windows with key fob; via vag com.


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> Been productive in the first week of ownership. Installed LED headlights and fog lights as well as 19" Mallory wheels and not to forget the window tint. It is coming a long nicely, now just have to decide on type of suspension.


Where did you get the LED foglights? That's one of the few things I don't like about mine, LED everything-except fogs. Lol


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> Been productive in the first week of ownership. Installed LED headlights and fog lights as well as 19" Mallory wheels and not to forget the window tint. It is coming a long nicely, now just have to decide on type of suspension.


Type of suspension? To lower or lift? 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

goran.gli said:


> ^ more pics!
> 
> I enabled needle sweep and up/down windows with key fob; via vag com.


i will try and snag more pics soon, it been a raining downpour here.



vdub10golf said:


> Where did you get the LED foglights? That's one of the few things I don't like about mine, LED everything-except fogs. Lol


haha i hate that too! i thought i found all the bulbs, but i found one more i need to change out. THE TRUNK/CARGO AREA!!! anyway, LED's are from OPT7 (http://www.opt-7.com/). they came with built in heat reducers and heat syncs, which i really liked and keeps the entire housing very cool. they fit directly in with only having to adjust the height of the beam. i was worried and did extensive testing on these, spent about 3 hours making sure these would NOT blind other drivers.



Brightgolf said:


> Type of suspension? To lower or lift?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


wanting to lower it, i am thinking about going with coils, seems everyone these days is going with Air suspension. but i just cannot justify 4k dollars for a suspension mod, so i guess it is coils for me! haha


----------



## cooltiguan11 (Jul 29, 2011)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> Been productive in the first week of ownership. Installed LED headlights and fog lights as well as 19" Mallory wheels and not to forget the window tint. It is coming a long nicely, now just have to decide on type of suspension.


Really like the look of the 19" Mallory's on your new Tiguan!


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

cooltiguan11 said:


> Really like the look of the 19" Mallory's on your new Tiguan!


thank you! 
i do as well. i was really against the whole OEM+ thing, but since most people go the Audi route, i am really liking these Mallory wheels.

not to mention, the 17's that came on my car look so much better on the 2016 R-Line that they are on now. the 19's were almost too big for such a "bubble" looking SUV hahaha


----------



## heeney (Aug 10, 2017)

*Hyeres. bambini*

Sold my 2000 BMW 323ci and got the keys to a 2013 Tiguan. Only had the car for four days and have already begun making changes. So far I have only de-badged the car and upgraded the audio system. For the audio system, I rewired the whole car with 14AWG speaker wire to JBL component speakers, JL Audio 4 channel amp, Kenwood mono amp and Kenwood subwoofer. Will be changing to a smaller sub in the future. Installed sound deadening to help keep everything from rattling. More changes to come in the following weeks.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

heeney said:


> Sold my 2000 BMW 323ci and got the keys to a 2013 Tiguan. Only had the car for four days and have already begun making changes. So far I have only de-badged the car and upgraded the audio system. For the audio system, I rewired the whole car with 14AWG speaker wire to JBL component speakers, JL Audio 4 channel amp, Kenwood mono amp and Kenwood subwoofer. Will be changing to a smaller sub in the future. Installed sound deadening to help keep everything from rattling. More changes to come in the following weeks.



i think this is the first time i have ever seen anyone use the cargo area blocks! hahahaha

looks good! i am sure the Tig provides a good amount of bass/air flow.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

adjusted the washer fluid nozzles


----------



## Suk_Sqsh_Bang_Blow (Feb 27, 2014)

Bought one... ahead of schedule due to my wife's 2013 Tig being totaled by idiots... but a new on nonetheless










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jetta613 (Oct 13, 2012)

*Roof rack and changed up the wheels!*

Today I added my roof bars and Plastidipped my Stock wheels black, i like it, so eventually going to get them powder coated.
Bottom: When I bought it, Top: After Today. I think it looks a lot different...


----------



## goran.gli (Aug 24, 2009)

didn't know that the Tiguan had power folding side view mirrors.
(wife daily drives it, so I never get a chance to notice)

Untitled by Goran Vuckovic, on Flickr


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Fresh set of plugs at 38,700 miles

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Bucktown80 (Mar 8, 2016)

Swapped out the GTI badge on my MFSW for a blank badge that comes on a Scirocco.


----------



## The Dubbernaut (Feb 1, 2010)

Replaced my OEM PCV diaphragm after 92,000 miles!


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

Nice prolly has a bad rms now. Mine wasnt even luke that an was bad for 10 minutes as i saw it on my gauge an it blew the seal out at 80k

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

Bucktown80 said:


> Swapped out the GTI badge on my MFSW for a blank badge that comes on a Scirocco.


Nice, please tell us about this steering wheel swap. What was involved, how difficult, do ALL steering wheel controls work perfectly, coding needed, etc?


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

puma1552 said:


> Nice, please tell us about this steering wheel swap. What was involved, how difficult, do ALL steering wheel controls work perfectly, coding needed, etc?


x2! Please.


----------



## goran.gli (Aug 24, 2009)

puma1552 said:


> Nice, please tell us about this steering wheel swap. What was involved, how difficult, do ALL steering wheel controls work perfectly, coding needed, etc?





troystg said:


> x2! Please.


Should wait for Bucktown80 to answer,
but from experience, the process of swapping a MK5 Rabbit steering-wheel to a MK5/6 GTI wheel is really easy, so this cant be any different.

And I'm going to assume there wouldn't be any coding necessary so long as its a MK6 steering wheel??

My R-Line(Canadian) comes with a Flat Bottom Steering Wheel that is identical to the MK6 steering wheel, no red stitching though, and RLine logo in place of "GTI/GLI"
Also the leather that the wheel is wrapped in is more matte vs the glossiness of the MK6 GTI wheel leather.


----------



## Bucktown80 (Mar 8, 2016)

puma1552 said:


> Nice, please tell us about this steering wheel swap. What was involved, how difficult, do ALL steering wheel controls work perfectly, coding needed, etc?


I followed detailed instructions someone had posted on here. I'm searching for them right now. It showed how to do the swap in a CC, which is exactly the same as the Tiguan. Not very hard at all. Just need to have the right tools.

All of the steering wheel controls/buttons will work. No VAGCOM coding necessary, unless to you are swapping in a multi-function steering wheel (MFSW) that has paddle shifters (like mine does) and your stock steering wheel didn't have them (mine didn't). Then you have to go into VAGCOM and activate the paddle shifter option.

I took my time because I didn't want to scratch anything, so it took maybe 45 min to do. I can do it in 5 min now though. Super easy once you know what you're doing.


----------



## Bucktown80 (Mar 8, 2016)

goran.gli said:


> Also the leather that the wheel is wrapped in is more matte vs the glossiness of the MK6 GTI wheel leather.


I think my wheel might be more "glossy" looking because it's got some miles on it. I bought it used.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

In the dealership for hatch leaks. At least they were able to replicate the problem

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

Have been keeping an eye on the T and S in my TSI badge, the double sided tape had already begun starting to show minor signs of failure, so I decided I better address it now.

Swung by wally world and grabbed this:










I then used a toothpick and a very thin strip of cardboard (cut from the adhesive packaging actually) to apply - I put a tiny tiny tiny bit of adhesive on the toothpick, smeared it flat on the cardboard, and used a fingernail to ever so slightly pry the failing parts of the T and S away from the body just barely enough to slip the adhesive laden cardboard behind there, then pressed down and pulled the cardboard out. Worked like a charm, no excess adhesive, badges are still in the factory correct location (never removed them completely), and they are holding nice and tight like the rest of them now.

Exciting stuff...


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

puma1552 said:


> Nice, please tell us about this steering wheel swap. What was involved, how difficult, do ALL steering wheel controls work perfectly, coding needed, etc?





troystg said:


> x2! Please.


See here for the DIY Bucktown80 was referencing:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5656975-DIY-Golf-R-Steering-Wheel-Installation

But it's a very simple swap (if you have the wheel & matching airbag/harness)


----------



## Bucktown80 (Mar 8, 2016)

snobrdrdan said:


> See here for the DIY Bucktown80 was referencing:
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5656975-DIY-Golf-R-Steering-Wheel-Installation


That's it, thanks!


----------



## heeney (Aug 10, 2017)

With winter on the way, I'm getting the car ready for the mountains. Laid on a fresh layer of wax and installed Lamin-X yellow fog covers and an OEM roof rack. Luckily I was able to take the fairing from my E46 BMW and install it onto the new rack. 

<a data-flickr-embed="true" href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/36242746864/in/dateposted-public/" title="Tiguan"><img src="https://farm5.staticflickr.com/4351/36242746864_4fcfd6803e_b.jpg" width="1024" height="768" alt="Tiguan"></a><script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<a data-flickr-embed="true" href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/36242746504/in/dateposted-public/" title="Tiguan"><img src="https://farm5.staticflickr.com/4361/36242746504_f44f0073e8_b.jpg" width="1024" height="768" alt="Tiguan"></a><script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<a data-flickr-embed="true" href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/36242746394/in/dateposted-public/" title="Tiguan"><img src="https://farm5.staticflickr.com/4333/36242746394_45cacdd6dd_b.jpg" width="1024" height="768" alt="Tiguan"></a><script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<a data-flickr-embed="true" href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/36264340983/in/dateposted-public/" title="Tiguan"><img src="https://farm5.staticflickr.com/4417/36264340983_8d64e01e75_b.jpg" width="1024" height="768" alt="Tiguan"></a><script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

last night installed H&R sport springs from my MK7 GTI.
gave it a very good drop that i feel suits the vehicle perfectly now. the ride quality is still there with the usual "bumpiness" of having a sport/lowering spring. but all in all very happy with how it turned out.

apologize in advance for the dirty car and ****ty phone picture.
<a href="https://imgur.com/HJjmgGM"><img src="https://i.imgur.com/HJjmgGM.jpg" title="source: imgur.com" /></a>


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

Better to have $h1ttY pictures of a nice car than great pictures of a $h1tty car!

Yes the drop does look good.


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> apologize in advance for the dirty car and ****ty phone picture.


ahhh the tiguan drop infects the gen 2 tigs. Hurry someone lift their gen 2 tig to even it out.

The car doesn't look dirty at all. But you're right, the picture quality is ****ty though.


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

heeney said:


> <a data-flickr-embed="true" href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/36264340983/in/dateposted-public/" title="Tiguan"><img src="https://farm5.staticflickr.com/4417/36264340983_8d64e01e75_b.jpg" width="1024" height="768" alt="Tiguan"></a><script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


Noticeable difference with the fairing in terms of noise or fuel economy?


----------



## TIGSEL (Dec 22, 2011)

The Dubbernaut said:


> Replaced my OEM PCV diaphragm after 92,000 miles!


Mine failed at 58k and looked just like yours. Luckily I had one (older version B) sitting in the garage waiting to be sold. I wanted to get most recent revision for a 60k service but... . It's been 5k+ miles, RMS and everything else is still holding strong :thumbup:


----------



## tlak77 (Apr 29, 2015)

2018 Tiguan SEL 4Motion LWB comes with regular reverse mirror, installed Mirror with HomeLink® P/N 000072548F one over the weekend:









Works as it should :thumbup:


----------



## lemar21 (Jul 21, 2006)

Bucktown80 said:


> Swapped out the GTI badge on my MFSW for a blank badge that comes on a Scirocco.


Great swap!

Could you give any insight on where someone could find a similar steering wheel with paddle shifters. I have been wanting to do this to my wife's Tiguan for years but could never really figure out where to start.


----------



## lemar21 (Jul 21, 2006)

Not exactly today, but installed the new wheels on the Tiguan.









(Sorry about the poor phone pic!)


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

lemar21 said:


> Not exactly today, but installed the new wheels on the Tiguan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


woah, red fogs?


----------



## lemar21 (Jul 21, 2006)

baboondumdum said:


> woah, red fogs?


Actually they are Vivid Vinyls Hot Pink. My wife has a pink accent theme going on. Used to have Lamin-X pink film which was less red but it faded and I replaced it with the Vivid Vinyls pink which is a little too red for my liking. I think we will end up going back to Lamin-X soon.


----------



## Teh_Chris (Dec 31, 2007)

Drove it for the first time in a week. Rolled 11k miles




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heeney (Aug 10, 2017)

baboondumdum said:


> Noticeable difference with the fairing in terms of noise or fuel economy?


I have never driven the car without the fairing installed. The crossbars and fairing were installed at the same time. I haven't had any ambient sound coming from the roof rack, even at highway speeds.

When the same fairing was installed on my last car it made a noticeable difference with wind noise. Living in downtown Phoenix, I haven't seen a difference in fuel economy. The traffic is congested a majority of the time.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Dropped off my wife's 2018 SEL P yesterday to get a partial wrap before our road trip down to NC tomorrow .


----------



## SporkLift (Jun 16, 2010)

lemar21 said:


> Not exactly today, but installed the new wheels on the Tiguan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's you wheel and tire specs? It needs more low.


----------



## dc2002 (Jan 20, 2000)

What's up with your CEL?



Teh_Chris said:


> Drove it for the first time in a week. Rolled 11k miles
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Teh_Chris (Dec 31, 2007)

dc2002 said:


> What's up with your CEL?


Random cyl misfires that the dealer refuses to even diagnose.... new service manager at my local dealer is fvcking retarded and doesnt want his techs working on modded vehicles even tho my dealership is an APR dealer and regularly does custom builds and engine swaps and stuff. 


He had the tech scan my car and popped my hood said my intake pipe was "probably " causing the codes to come up even tho my car has had the intake on since 1200 miles 

It also refused to communicate with the module to store the tire pressure. They said it was "probably" my air suspension and my "aftermarket tires" .... and suggested i put the stock stuff back on and see if it starts working right. 

So i told him fvck that and took my vagcom out and. Deleted the tpms system. The dealer GM knows me and saw me out front of the dealership doing work and came and asked me what was up. I replied " doing what ur guys wont do since my cars modified and its highly unlikely that ill be back except for my free oil changes and free inspections" he looked at me and sighed then went to the service managers office

I was gonna let them tune it since i could have gotten a discount on it but after this incident i went Unitronic


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

Teh_Chris said:


> Random cyl misfires that the dealer refuses to even diagnose.... new service manager at my local dealer is fvcking retarded and doesnt want his techs working on modded vehicles even tho my dealership is an APR dealer and regularly does custom builds and engine swaps and stuff.
> 
> 
> He had the tech scan my car and popped my hood said my intake pipe was "probably " causing the codes to come up even tho my car has had the intake on since 1200 miles
> ...



LOL well that escalated quickly!!!


----------



## Teh_Chris (Dec 31, 2007)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> LOL well that escalated quickly!!!


Yep


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beetleboy023 (Nov 17, 2004)

*updated*

Bought 2 12 inch kicker compc subs to go along with a kicker 600 watt mono amp. Subwoofer box is getting custom made next week to take place of the rear seats. Have a show on sept 30th. Trying to get it done by then.


----------



## Teh_Chris (Dec 31, 2007)

Tuned it today. Stage2 Uni. 22-24psi spikes 18-20 psi holds 





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dc2002 (Jan 20, 2000)

Hopefully that means you got it sorted out...

How do you like the uni tune?


Teh_Chris said:


> Tuned it today. Stage2 Uni. 22-24psi spikes 18-20 psi holds
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Teh_Chris (Dec 31, 2007)

dc2002 said:


> Hopefully that means you got it sorted out...
> 
> How do you like the uni tune?


Yeah once the tune went thru it has you turn the ignition off then back on and i scanned for any codes (uniconnect cable doubles as a code reader and clearer) everything was all clear. I drove it about 20 miles yesterday and all super smooth , its not as fast as my R32 but it definitely moves alot quicker now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

Teh_Chris said:


> Yeah once the tune went thru it has you turn the ignition off then back on and i scanned for any codes (uniconnect cable doubles as a code reader and clearer) everything was all clear. I drove it about 20 miles yesterday and all super smooth , its not as fast as my R32 but it definitely moves alot quicker now
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not as fast as your r32? My wife's Tig with stage 1+ accelerates much faster than my 3.6l stage 1 Passat. Both unitronic tunes.

What have you done to the r32?


Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Teh_Chris (Dec 31, 2007)

troystg said:


> Not as fast as your r32? My wife's Tig with stage 1+ accelerates much faster than my 3.6l stage 1 Passat. Both unitronic tunes.
> 
> What have you done to the r32?
> 
> ...


Feel free to come try.... if ur tig can keep up with not even beat it, Keep up with a close to 400whp R ill give yah the keys.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

So yes you did something to it... . I am waiting for hpa to make a turbo for the 3.6L...

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Teh_Chris (Dec 31, 2007)

troystg said:


> So yes you did something to it... . I am waiting for hpa to make a turbo for the 3.6L...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Duuuuuit 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dc2002 (Jan 20, 2000)

Holy crap..that is one badass r32! Well done




Teh_Chris said:


> Feel free to come try.... if ur tig can keep up with not even beat it, Keep up with a close to 400whp R ill give yah the keys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Teh_Chris (Dec 31, 2007)

dc2002 said:


> Holy crap..that is one badass r32! Well done


^_^ thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bobdhd (Jul 11, 2013)

Mother Trucker, yeah baby !! 



Teh_Chris said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

troystg said:


> My wife's Tig with stage 1+ accelerates much faster than my 3.6l stage 1 Passat. Both unitronic tunes.


While the Tiguan might *FEEL* fast with the turbo's torque (mine was Unitronic Stage 2), it's not. The 3.6 is quicker, even stock (well my B7 anyways)

Especially with the boat anchor Savannahs on your Tig. With tires, they're like 60lbs a corner (wheel/tire combo).


----------



## lemar21 (Jul 21, 2006)

SporkLift said:


> What's you wheel and tire specs? It needs more low.


Lol, yes it definitely needs more low and that is on the agenda. Still researching for the best coil-over options for the car and saving up to do it. As for the wheels, specs are as follows...

MTechnica Turbo Rallye
19x9 Et 38
255/40 R19 Continental DW Summer Tires


----------



## goran.gli (Aug 24, 2009)

Not today, but brought home our new born son!:laugh:



goran.gli said:


>


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

goran.gli said:


> Not today, but brought home our new born son!:laugh:


Congrats dude, now the REAL adventure begins...


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

goran.gli said:


> Not today, but brought home our new born son!:laugh:


congrats!


----------



## goran.gli (Aug 24, 2009)

thanks fellas!


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

If I beat your R with my mkv do I still get it? 

I love my Gti, but i do enjoy driving my tiguan









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

Over this past week I've got
Some darker privacy glass, deleted the rear wiper and put on new shoes


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

Alignment day.. Tires are getting chewed up. Look at the red, no wonder!









Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

And it's looking better..









Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

dorkage said:


>


Putting in a 3.6l?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

No. I really should have though.

It's just getting another 2.0TSI with a downpipe. I was sick of the oil pressure light always coming on.


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

Well I don't know how I was daily driving this.


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

I think you found the cause of the low oil pressure light...


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

troystg said:


> I think you found the cause of the low oil pressure light...


I daily drove it. The thing didn't make a single unusual noise.


----------



## 5280cummins (May 4, 2016)

I finally got around to putting on the lift and new wheels and tires. Also got the tint done today.


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

dorkage said:


> Well I don't know how I was daily driving this.


Any idea which part was responsible for those chips?


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

baboondumdum said:


> Any idea which part was responsible for those chips?


Not a clue. It didn't make any noise. We are thinking main bearing.

But the oil pressure was fine until it warmed up, so who knows.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

swapped the pirelli scorpions out for the hakka R2s for winter...snow expected friday


----------



## Qmulus (Sep 5, 2015)

baboondumdum said:


> Any idea which part was responsible for those chips?


That looks what I found in the pan of my '09 that had the front balance shaft fail. It had an intermittent low oil pressure light until it seized. I have heard that balance shaft failures on Tiguans is not uncommon. I found a lot of aluminum in the pan from the balance shaft housing. 

I would pull the balance and see what you find. You may be able to to just replace balance shaft (and chains, guides and tensioner), clean it up and put it back together. That is what the dealer techs do.


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

ohhh I forgot about the balance shaft.

As long as the replacement engine lasts a while I'll be happy.


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

Engine installed!

Just needs to be plumbed in. I hope this replacement engine is ok.


----------



## UNLIKEYOU (Mar 9, 2010)

Took it in to the dealership to replace the timing chain tensioners. Just bought the car and don't want any preventable problems. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Did 2 instrument adaptations:

-Refuel Qty (gallons)
- Indicator celebration


----------



## grimmaru (Mar 9, 2016)

Why did you do a fuel qty adaptation? Bsick, I thought you had a US spec Tig.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

grimmaru said:


> Why did you do a fuel qty adaptation? Bsick, I thought you had a US spec Tig.


Because it tells you the refuel amount in gallons

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk
https://flic.kr/p/CLT98C


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

Engine swap complete, minus a few clunks... Sway bar link bolt is stripped. Who thought that setup with the triple square was a good idea? And downpipe clunks a little, need to trim the hangers a bit.











Got 100KM on it. Had a DTC for the catalyst, so I guess I'm getting a cat for it. No oil pressure light!!! **** YEAAAAHH BUD


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

dorkage said:


> Not a clue. It didn't make any noise. We are thinking main bearing.
> 
> But the oil pressure was fine until it warmed up, so who knows.





Qmulus said:


> That looks what I found in the pan of my '09 that had the front balance shaft fail. It had an intermittent low oil pressure light until it seized. I have heard that balance shaft failures on Tiguans is not uncommon. I found a lot of aluminum in the pan from the balance shaft housing.
> 
> I would pull the balance and see what you find. You may be able to to just replace balance shaft (and chains, guides and tensioner), clean it up and put it back together. That is what the dealer techs do.


Hmm how did it manage to wear out the aluminum housing? The shaft sits on bearings right? Things got loose and there were vibration perhaps?


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

Now that my snows are on, I did an 11 hour winter prep detail:

Interior:

-Windex on inside glass
-Aerospace 303 on all plastics
-Chemical Guys Sprayable Leather cleaner/conditioner on seats
-Vacuum
-CG Fabric Guard on floor mats
-CG Lemon-Lime air freshener

Exterior:

-CG Citrus Wash/Gloss to strip old wax, 2 bucket wash method with CG MF mitt
-3M blue painter's tape on all trim to prevent wax staining
-CG clay/lube (where needed, mainly just bottom half of doors)
-1x CG EZ-Creme glaze
-2x CG Jetseal sealent (door jambs and wheels also)
-1X CG White Wax
-1x CG Pete's '53 wax (had bought CG White to try and HATE it, couldn't deal with doing a second coat of it so ran back to my old standby for the final coat)
-1x CG Hybrid V7 spray sealant to top it all off (wheels also)
-Aerospace 303 on all trim/seals and in wheel wells
-CG VRP on tires
-Windex on glass

Also flushed undercariage and detailed engine bay with CG Bare Bones undercarriage spray.

Bring on the winter filth!


----------



## ElSupremo (Mar 22, 2012)

BsickPassat said:


> Did 2 instrument adaptations:
> 
> -Refuel Qty (gallons)
> - Indicator celebration


IS this an adaptation using VagCom/VCDS or is it something included in the MFD? I don't recall seeing this on my MFD (2012 SEL).


----------



## goran.gli (Aug 24, 2009)

Looking good!
been putting off ordering winter tires haha.
Tig won't drive much this winter.

Random question, might you know how much OEm Wheel + Tire combo weighs?



puma1552 said:


>


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

goran.gli said:


> Looking good!
> been putting off ordering winter tires haha.
> Tig won't drive much this winter.
> 
> Random question, might you know how much OEm Wheel + Tire combo weighs?


Thanks, as for your question, I do not. Shouldn't be too hard to find weights online though I would think.


----------



## lil'red (Jan 23, 2013)

Looks like there's a few people here that have R's and tiguans... here's my fleet... tiguan is bone stock base model with the 6 MT the wife says there's no point in tuning it.. and its mostly her car... but mine when its too bad out. Funny enough the 4 motion is in the car that will rarely see snow... R is not stock but still n/a for now... winter mode started today..









Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

Another Tiguan + R owner over here!

Don't have a picture of both of them. I'm always fixing one of them.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

ElSupremo said:


> IS this an adaptation using VagCom/VCDS or is it something included in the MFD? I don't recall seeing this on my MFD (2012 SEL).


Yes, adaptation using VCDS


----------



## lil'red (Jan 23, 2013)

dorkage said:


> Another Tiguan + R owner over here!
> 
> Don't have a picture of both of them. I'm always fixing one of them.


I've been following your .:R progress. Funny enough yours are both blue.. mine are (a variation of) silver...

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ElSupremo (Mar 22, 2012)

BsickPassat said:


> Yes, adaptation using VCDS


I assume then that it is different from "DTE" (Distance to Empty") which I have on my Scangauge. Does it display in Gallons (or Liters)? Any reference where I could see the details of how to activate it? Thanks.

FYI I've found the Scangauge to be much more accurate than the MFD w/regards to MPG. VW display is err..."optimistic".


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

ElSupremo said:


> I assume then that it is different from "DTE" (Distance to Empty") which I have on my Scangauge. Does it display in Gallons (or Liters)? Any reference where I could see the details of how to activate it? Thanks.
> 
> FYI I've found the Scangauge to be much more accurate than the MFD w/regards to MPG. VW display is err..."optimistic".


See my previous post


BsickPassat said:


> Because it tells you the refuel amount in gallons
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk
> https://flic.kr/p/CLT98C


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

goran.gli said:


> Random question, might you know how much OEm Wheel + Tire combo weighs?


The OEM 19" Mallory wheel/tire setup is a hefty 60.4lbs
The OEM 19" Savannah wheel/tire setup is 60.6lbs


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

ElSupremo said:


> I assume then that it is different from "DTE" (Distance to Empty") which I have on my Scangauge. Does it display in Gallons (or Liters)? Any reference where I could see the details of how to activate it? Thanks.
> 
> FYI I've found the Scangauge to be much more accurate than the MFD w/regards to MPG. VW display is err..."optimistic".


This was on my Passat, but should be similar:
Fuel Usage by Dan W, on Flickr


----------



## goran.gli (Aug 24, 2009)

thank you sir :heart:



snobrdrdan said:


> The OEM 19" Mallory wheel/tire setup is a hefty 60.4lbs
> *The OEM 19" Savannah wheel/tire setup is 60.6lbs*


----------



## goran.gli (Aug 24, 2009)

Tires mounted.
Going to throw them on the Tig this weekend.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

goran.gli said:


> Tires mounted.
> Going to throw them on the Tig this weekend.


I see nms passat wheels

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## goran.gli (Aug 24, 2009)

BsickPassat said:


> I see nms passat wheels


----------



## goran.gli (Aug 24, 2009)

winters on.:snowcool:








and just because its going to sleep for the winter


----------



## jnmarshall (Aug 25, 2011)

snobrdrdan said:


> This was on my Passat, but should be similar:
> Fuel Usage by Dan W, on Flickr


Is there an adaptation to set the max volume? From 3/4 to 1/2 tank the mfd shows 2gal to refuel. From 1/4 to empty it shows 4gal to refuel.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

jnmarshall said:


> Is there an adaptation to set the max volume? From 3/4 to 1/2 tank the mfd shows 2gal to refuel. From 1/4 to empty it shows 4gal to refuel.


So you're saying it's showing the wrong amount?

If so, that's weird & I don't know. 
I think I changed that setting when I had a full tank though....if that matters?


----------



## UNLIKEYOU (Mar 9, 2010)

Had some H&R sport springs installed the other day. Happy with the ride quality. Will do some more testing this weekend.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Put my winter steelies on.

All 4 alloys were seized to the brake rotor

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Roly4Mo (Nov 11, 2017)

Since there are no winters in Miami... I just picked up this 4motion and got tints.


----------



## dc2002 (Jan 20, 2000)

New engine was throwing misfire on startup...garage said the valves weren't that bad so

Did CRC intake valve cleaner about 2/3 of a can
Changed oil next day
Installed R8 coil packs
Finally got around to installing the Chinese rcd510 and 9w2 bluetooth

Funny vagcom can not change any coding on the radio but everything works great. Bluetooth works nicely and opted for the optional usb input as well.

Only quirk which thankfully I read somewhere is that once you pair your phone you need to start audio and then you tap the bluetooth icon on the rcd510. Worked perfectly with my and my daughter's phones.

New engine is running strong from a 2013 GLI 42k miles and new tensioner and upper chain and guides for good measure. Hopefully a reliable car for a few years with good maintenance.


----------



## Roly4Mo (Nov 11, 2017)

Day 3 of ownership, did the weatherstrip under the hood and ordered some R8 coils and plugs. Gotta get the tranny and diff fluid this week too. Time to do some basic maintenance to keep her running good before i start tinkering


----------



## Roly4Mo (Nov 11, 2017)

UNLIKEYOU said:


> Had some H&R sport springs installed the other day. Happy with the ride quality. Will do some more testing this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice wheels and very clean looking Tig! I'm debating B&G or coilovers.... Kinda wanna kill the gap


----------



## Roly4Mo (Nov 11, 2017)

Decided to clean spray the engine cover









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## 24valvett (Feb 15, 2011)

*New owner*

So last weekI bought an 11 sel 4 motion to take some of the miles my wife is piling onto her 14' A4 s line during the week and also let me leave my stage 3 golf r in garage on days with less than optimal weather. It's cherry metallic not my first choice but 9-10 exterior and 9.5-10 interior and incredible price at auction. And 5 days later against everything stated I would do with it, I got the itch and opened Pandora's box. So far I installed a set of ngp stage 1 coilovers, swapped the 315 in favor of a 510, did a 4 wheel alignment, and put in a set of monster mats and trunk mat. So in the middle of the alignment found the drivers side tie rod is seized and won't adjust so it's currently aligned with a crooked wheel (ordered kit inbred, outlets, and boots ecs assembled) sourced an integrated catch can kit to be installed later and started cross referencing some of my golf r take off to use as upgrades so far planning on using the golf r front brakes and intercooler and still gotta dig through my left overs to see what else will fly. Plans for next weekend install tie rod parts and re-align, mount 4 snow tires on factory New York wheels, and swap in mk5 gli seats to get a lower ride, just can't get used to sitting up so high. I'll post a pic next weekend along with the rest of the fam


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

24valvett said:


> So last weekI bought an 11 sel 4 motion to take some of the miles my wife is piling onto her 14' A4 s line during the week and also let me leave my stage 3 golf r in garage on days with less than optimal weather. It's cherry metallic not my first choice but 9-10 exterior and 9.5-10 interior and incredible price at auction. And 5 days later against everything stated I would do with it, I got the itch and opened Pandora's box. So far I installed a set of ngp stage 1 coilovers, swapped the 315 in favor of a 510, did a 4 wheel alignment, and put in a set of monster mats and trunk mat. So in the middle of the alignment found the drivers side tie rod is seized and won't adjust so it's currently aligned with a crooked wheel (ordered kit inbred, outlets, and boots ecs assembled) sourced an integrated catch can kit to be installed later and started cross referencing some of my golf r take off to use as upgrades so far planning on using the golf r front brakes and intercooler and still gotta dig through my left overs to see what else will fly. Plans for next weekend install tie rod parts and re-align, mount 4 snow tires on factory New York wheels, and swap in mk5 gli seats to get a lower ride, just can't get used to sitting up so high. I'll post a pic next weekend along with the rest of the fam


 while you are spending money do the timing chain tensioner and chain replacement 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## 24valvett (Feb 15, 2011)

I bought the chain, guide, and tensioner. Gonna wait a couple weeks for a buddy to help me with that never done a timing service on a tsi and he's got the factory tools rather just be the helper on that one and let someone who has done it 20-30 times take the lead. But I appreciate the heads up and anything else I should look out for


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

24valvett said:


> swap in mk5 gli seats to get a lower ride


Good luck with that....I couldn't get the wiring figured out & had airbag faults, even after trying to make a harness (since the seat harness plugs didn't match up)
And those seats sit REALLY low

_(Tried swapping MK6 R seats into my '16 R-line)_


----------



## 24valvett (Feb 15, 2011)

Yea I saw that posted, I'm 6'5" and used to sitting on the floor boards so I'm good with going lower and I haven't pulled the gli seats yet but they have all the same exact functions as the tig seats. Heated and power tilted so hopefully the plugs are the same but if not I'll disassemble the seat itself and switch the bases. Never had a reason to tear seats apart on a mk5-6 but I've done my fair share with mk1-4 so I think I'll be able to figure it out. Hopefully


----------



## rileyhodson (Sep 23, 2016)

Bought an aFe dry filter, holy crap it actually made a huge difference. I have one of my golf R and it didn't make the biggest differences, just added some more induction noise and helped with the turbo spool. But I have been pleasantly surprised with the difference it made on our Tig. It's like a brand new car!


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

rileyhodson said:


> Bought an aFe dry filter, holy crap it actually made a huge difference. I have one of my golf R and it didn't make the biggest differences, just added some more induction noise and helped with the turbo spool. But I have been pleasantly surprised with the difference it made on our Tig. It's like a brand new car!


Based on you experience, I should expect 50hp and what? At least 30lb-ft?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roly4Mo (Nov 11, 2017)

That's a little bit exaggerated.... Maybe....and I mean maybe like 48hp and 29ft lbs

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

Roly4Mo said:


> That's a little bit exaggerated.... Maybe....and I mean maybe like 48hp and 29ft lbs
> 
> Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


Still worth buying AFE instead of new car! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roly4Mo (Nov 11, 2017)

edyvw said:


> Still worth buying AFE instead of new car!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Absolutely... I don't think I'd buy new again

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## UNLIKEYOU (Mar 9, 2010)

Roly4Mo said:


> Nice wheels and very clean looking Tig! I'm debating B&G or coilovers.... Kinda wanna kill the gap


Thanks! I’m really happy with the spring after having them for about a week. Handles wayyyy better and reduced a lot of gap. I’m fine with where it sits cause I don’t want to sacrifice ride quality. 

Now, I need to save for some “go-fast” mods. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roly4Mo (Nov 11, 2017)

Picked up a Neuspeed P-Flo kit from a MK6 owner for $130 with a new AEM dry filter...took me about 30min to swap. The car does feel more livelier









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## 24valvett (Feb 15, 2011)

Installed new tie rods inner and outers and new boots then realigned the car. Also grabbed a pair of mk5 gli front seats to look into setting up a pair of lowered seats.


----------



## rileyhodson (Sep 23, 2016)

Roly4Mo said:


> That's a little bit exaggerated.... Maybe....and I mean maybe like 48hp and 29ft lbs
> 
> Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


Close, but my butt dyno gave off a reading of 47 hp and 28 lbs. Good guess though!

Joking aside. Obviously no real power difference at WOT but it definitely helped with throttle response and pick up on the low end.


----------



## Roly4Mo (Nov 11, 2017)

rileyhodson said:


> Close, but my butt dyno gave off a reading of 47 hp and 28 lbs. Good guess though!
> 
> Joking aside. Obviously no real power difference at WOT but it definitely helped with throttle response and pick up on the low end.


I believe you. Installed a short ram intake yesterday and it did change the feel of the throttle response.

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Qmulus (Sep 5, 2015)

My first post in this thread. FWIW, I now have three Tiguans, a white gold '09 SE FWD, a gray '09 SEL 4motion (17yo daughter's), and a red '10 Wolfsburg 4motion. 

Yesterday's project was finishing up the factory HID headlights with AFS headlights installation, footwell lights and Android 7.1 radio in the '09 SE. While that one is/was the most basic of the three, it is my favorite. From a comfort point of view, I like the heated cloth seats better than leather, and I like the pano roof. Two years ago I got it with a seized engine, and am building into what I want. It now has the factory HID headlights with AFS, mk5 GTI steering wheel with paddle shifters, Android 7.1 system with factory type rear camera, puddle lights in the doors and factory stainless pedals, plus a few other touches. The next task is putting in the factory auto-dimming rear view mirror set that I have, which will also give me auto headlights and wipers. That will end the electronic additions, at least until the DSG and 4motion go in.


----------



## lil'red (Jan 23, 2013)

Gave her an oil/filter change today while it was nice out... 80k kms.









Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

lil'red said:


> Gave her an oil/filter change today while it was nice out... 80k kms.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did the oil change over the weekend, but I get the oil sucked out of the dipstick.

Seeing the silver steelies makes me want to get my black steelies painted one of these years.


----------



## lil'red (Jan 23, 2013)

BsickPassat said:


> I did the oil change over the weekend, but I get the oil sucked out of the dipstick.
> 
> Seeing the silver steelies makes me want to get my black steelies painted one of these years.


I've seen a few people post about doing it that way.. even though I'm young-ish (mid 30's) I've always done it on my cars the old fashioned way... but then again all my other cars had to access the filter from under anyways...

I wasn't a fan of the silver steelies at first but they definitely have frown on me... also gotta have the wheel caps! Eventually I might use the OEM 16" alloys as winters and go bigger wheels... but its mainly the wife's car... and she doesn't care..

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## jd318 (May 3, 2016)

Hi everyone this is my first post in this forum. I just bought my Pacific Blue 2017 last week!!!! She is awesome to drive. Today I picked up these Audi wheels.


----------



## Roly4Mo (Nov 11, 2017)

Also did my oil change last night and realized that i pulled out almost 6qts of oil... Just picked up the 2011 Tiguan a couple of weeks ago and i wanted to do as much basic maintenance as possible.


----------



## Roly4Mo (Nov 11, 2017)

jd318 said:


> Hi everyone this is my first post in this forum. I just bought my Pacific Blue 2017 last week!!!! She is awesome to drive. Today I picked up these Audi wheels.


Nice color 

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## triplet101 (Jun 28, 2017)

lil'red said:


> Gave her an oil/filter change today while it was nice out... 80k kms.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like the steelies! What oil + filter did you use? Gotta get mine done.

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## lil'red (Jan 23, 2013)

triplet101 said:


> Like the steelies! What oil + filter did you use? Gotta get mine done.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


Thanks!!! The shop I go to uses liquimoly oil and Mann filters... I can get exact part numbers when I get home... 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roly4Mo (Nov 11, 2017)

lil'red said:


> Thanks!!! The shop I go to uses liquimoly oil and Mann filters... I can get exact part numbers when I get home...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


The Mann filter is 719/45 , I went with M1 in 0w-40. I don't have any experience with liquimoly but I do with M1.

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## lil'red (Jan 23, 2013)

triplet101 said:


> Like the steelies! What oil + filter did you use? Gotta get mine done.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk





Roly4Mo said:


> The Mann filter is 719/45 , I went with M1 in 0w-40. I don't have any experience with liquimoly but I do with M1.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


Nice.. yep thats the p/n on the filter Mann W719/45. The liquimoly is good stuff as well. 5w-40 Is what my mechanic suggests.. ive never really experimented with different weights/viscosities. I've used motul as well in the past. I like to change it every 10 kms (6200 miles) on the Tig. The .:R32 gets done every 5k (3100 miles) the wookie gets done at the shop though... way too low to be crawling around underneath. 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roly4Mo (Nov 11, 2017)

lil'red said:


> Nice.. yep thats the p/n on the filter Mann W719/45. The liquimoly is good stuff as well. 5w-40 Is what my mechanic suggests.. ive never really experimented with different weights/viscosities. I've used motul as well in the past. I like to change it every 10 kms (6200 miles) on the Tig. The .:R32 gets done every 5k (3100 miles) the wookie gets done at the shop though... way too low to be crawling around underneath.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


I hear ya... I'll be doing every 5kmiles 

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## lil'red (Jan 23, 2013)

Roly4Mo said:


> I hear ya... I'll be doing every 5kmiles
> 
> Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


Sweet. The VW service interval is way too far to let it go... 15k kms or 10k miles is way too much... treat em right and they'll return the favor.. I'm surprised not very many people nowadays still do home oil changes. ESP with the oil extractor that goes in the dipstick and filter access up top... I enjoy the time spent in the driveway and tinkering/getting to know my cars... 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## triplet101 (Jun 28, 2017)

Yeah i think 0W40 is good for startup during our winters up hear in canada. But either will suffice once warmed up.

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roly4Mo (Nov 11, 2017)

lil'red said:


> Sweet. The VW service interval is way too far to let it go... 15k kms or 10k miles is way too much... treat em right and they'll return the favor.. I'm surprised not very many people nowadays still do home oil changes. ESP with the oil extractor that goes in the dipstick and filter access up top... I enjoy the time spent in the driveway and tinkering/getting to know my cars...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


I just picked up a 12v extractor for $20 at Northern Tools. $25 for a 5qt bottle of M1 0w-40 at Walmart and $9 for the filter at a local parts place. Too many places want to charge $55-$80 for an oil change... It took all of 20min of my time, did it at 10pm while the kids went to bed. 

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## lil'red (Jan 23, 2013)

Roly4Mo said:


> I just picked up a 12v extractor for $20 at Northern Tools. $25 for a 5qt bottle of M1 0w-40 at Walmart and $9 for the filter at a local parts place. Too many places want to charge $55-$80 for an oil change... It took all of 20min of my time, did it at 10pm while the kids went to bed.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


Oh totally. even without the extractor it takes me all of maybe a half hour to go underneath and take off the plastic cover and undo the nut/let it drain. super simple and not even messy... your way is Even cleaner. But I guess its all about time and conveniance... I did mine in the middle of making lunch for the wife. I ran out to undo a few bolts let it drain then run in and stir food on the stove. Run out replace the drain plug and top up. 

I think. If people saw how easy it really was they might get a bit more adventureous...

I try to do as much as I can. Ill do brake pads and rotors and been around when others have done suspension and other bits. I'm not afraid to dive into small projects.. never opened up a motor though. I need more tools for that... 


Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roly4Mo (Nov 11, 2017)

Same here... I'm just doing all the basic maintenance before I do anything else. I'm going to get some ramps so I can knock out the diff fluids

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

lil'red said:


> Oh totally. even without the extractor it takes me all of maybe a half hour to go underneath and take off the plastic cover and undo the nut/let it drain. super simple and not even messy... your way is Even cleaner. But I guess its all about time and conveniance... I did mine in the middle of making lunch for the wife. I ran out to undo a few bolts let it drain then run in and stir food on the stove. Run out replace the drain plug and top up.
> 
> I think. If people saw how easy it really was they might get a bit more adventureous...
> 
> ...


If the oil filter was under the car, I'd drain it the old fashion way, but with a fumoto valve like on my old Passat 2.0t 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Roly4Mo (Nov 11, 2017)

I had one on my Subaru. Was going to order one for the Tig but I discovered the pump. 

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## 24valvett (Feb 15, 2011)

Mounted 4 new snow tires on the factory 18" New York wheels. And wet sanded and buffed a scratch out of the drivers side c pillar


----------



## Roly4Mo (Nov 11, 2017)

Just got back from a 1500 mile road trip. Car drove a lot smoother with fresh oil, plugs, and R8 coils... The down side of the trip, I picked up a nail and I'm losing coolant. Car never overheated and the temp sensor stayed @190° but my low coolant light came on...poured about a quart of distilled water and came home. Gotta take a good look, if I'm lucky I think my reservoir tank may be cracked. I did notice slight puddles under the car. Checked the oil...it's clean. Worst case water pump.

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gestapo Librarian (Aug 2, 2016)

Got all domestic.

In case anyone was wondering you can fit exactly 2 wine barrels in a Tiguan.


----------



## dc2002 (Jan 20, 2000)

Gestapo Librarian said:


> Got all domestic.
> 
> In case anyone was wondering you can fit exactly 2 wine barrels in a Tiguan.


LOL


----------



## Roly4Mo (Nov 11, 2017)

Gestapo Librarian said:


> Got all domestic.
> 
> In case anyone was wondering you can fit exactly 2 wine barrels in a Tiguan.


In the words of the drill sergeant from Forest Gump. "God dammit Gump, you're going to be a general one day!" 

By far the most useful info this year on the Tiguan! Cheers!

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## dfruccio (Nov 20, 2016)

*And 4 snow tires in a row. . .*


----------



## Roly4Mo (Nov 11, 2017)

Just picked up this beauty for pennies on the dollar









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

Nice. I assume a totaled gti?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Roly4Mo (Nov 11, 2017)

troystg said:


> Nice. I assume a totaled gti?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


No.. Actually the guy was the new owner of APR demo gti and had the carbon steering wheel. 

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roly4Mo (Nov 11, 2017)

Wifey got me a hex-can usb as an early Christmas gift, so I was able to do almost everything I wanted. No needle sweep (cluster not compatible), DRL disable, seatbelt warning disable, fogs with hi-beams, unlock all doors with one push on remote, window roll up/down with remote, oil change interval set to 5k instead of 10k miles, brake light flashing when hard braking, and lane change blinking to 4 blinks... I'm all giddy now

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## RicFromVB (Jun 17, 2017)

Decided to move my light bar in the storage area/trunk/boot of my Tiggy. Screw mounted brackets, but the light can unsnap from the position. 

In the position that it was before, it was actually blinding me. (Left by the existing light) So now the privacy cover lip shields my eyes, but due to the angle, it now will not only illuminate the whole trunk area, but will also illuminate the ground. I will get some photos a little bit later today when it is dark out.










Right now, I have not soldered the wires for permanence. What I plan on doing is adding an eighth-inch jack so that I can actually unplug it should I decide to remove the cover for larger cargo. I am also going to get a couple more wire clips so that the wire is tucked up under the edge, for a very neat installation.










And yes, I did switch my interior bulbs to blue LED.


----------



## JayzenD (Dec 12, 2017)

I installed slotted and drilled front rotors about a year ago. Also used Wagner thermo quiet brake pads. Noticed a huge difference in braking power right after the install.










Also installed led park lights and led headlights last month. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

JayzenD said:


> I installed slotted and drilled front rotors about a year ago. Also used Wagner thermo quiet brake pads. Noticed a huge difference in braking power right after the install.


I have definitely noticed these cars brakes are sort of a weak point. Then again I came out of a Brembo GT which weighed the same but had 14" 4 pot Brembos, so my frame of reference might not be entirely fair either...


----------



## JayzenD (Dec 12, 2017)

puma1552 said:


> I have definitely noticed these cars brakes are sort of a weak point. Then again I came out of a Brembo GT which weighed the same but had 14" 4 pot Brembos, so my frame of reference might not be entirely fair either...


The main reason I changed the rotors was because last year, I noticed that whenever I apply medium force on the brakes past 60 mph the steering wheel was moving to the right. So I had it checked at the dealer and they told me the front right rotor was warped. They were asking $300 for replacing it. So I thought it was time for an upgrade. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

ordered some Osram Cool Blue Intense D3S from Powerbulbs.com since they are having a 25% off sale


----------



## Bucktown80 (Mar 8, 2016)

Replaced the OEM battery, got the alignment done and got tint installed on the front driver and passenger windows.

I ordered some Llumar AT35GNSRHPR window film off ebay (it's discontinued) after reading many posts about the tint being a very close match to the stock tint. I actually think it's a little darker than stock tint.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

Bucktown80 said:


> Replaced the OEM battery, got the alignment done and got tint installed on the front driver and passenger windows.
> 
> I ordered some Llumar AT35GNSRHPR window film off ebay (it's discontinued) after reading many posts about the tint being a very close match to the stock tint. I actually think it's a little darker than stock tint.


so fresh so clean. still think i like the savannahs without the painted pockets better than the painted ones my '17 has. lose the details with the blacked out pockets.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

puma1552 said:


> lose the details with the anthracite painted pockets.


FTFY

It depends on how you look at it. The silver are all one color & have no depth, but do look nice.
But with the dark pockets on the machined/anthracite version, it highlights/showcases the machined finish with a subtle painted matte finish as a "background." Plus you don't notice/see the brake dust that bad either since it blends in with the anthracite finish


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> FTFY
> 
> It depends on how you look at it. The silver are all one color & have no depth, but do look nice.
> But with the dark pockets on the machined/anthracite version, it highlights/showcases the machined finish with a subtle painted matte finish as a "background." Plus you don't notice/see the brake dust that bad either since it blends in with the anthracite finish


to me the painted ones have no depth, all that meaty 3d detail that you see on the silver ones gets lost and youre left with a flat 2d looking wheel


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Changed haldex fluid. I need a lift. No room for the torque wrench with the car on the ground

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

Does driving it and keeping it filthy count??



















Days like this with all that filth I wish I could pop the hatch from the inside.


----------



## 24valvett (Feb 15, 2011)

Did an oil change and installed a mk6 Gti steering wheel, and also keeping it filthy. Hope to have time later to finally install the rns 510.


----------



## Roly4Mo (Nov 11, 2017)

Decided to swap out the city/parking lights on my 2011 Tiguan. Since I have the non HID housing, I don't know if it'll be the same for the HID or 12-16 models. It came with a w5w bulb, I popped one out to see if it would trip a bulb out code...it did not. . I went ahead and picked up a set of Sylvania ZEVO 6000k in a 2825 which is compatible with 168 and 194. First thing I did notice was that the bulb holder was browning due to heat of the incandescent bulb. Second it is noticeably whiter and brighter as can be seen of pic 2 driver side led and passenger side not. The 3rd pic is of both of them installed, 4th with fogs on, and 5th with HID headlights on. Side note, DRL was disabled and I'm using a Euro switch that allows me to run the parking lights with fogs. Which pic 4 shows how I like to run my lights during dusk/dawn. Now what I may do in the future is a wiring swap to change turn signals and parking light position which share the same housing to get a brighter light.









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

Started a little project.

























And picked this up to add as well










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lil'red (Jan 23, 2013)

Nice setup. Looks super clean!!!

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

Thank you. Tried to keep it all under the stock floor but didn't work out. Have to build a new floor for it. Stock one rests on the tanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lil'red (Jan 23, 2013)

Sucks to have to hide it but it'll make it useful still back there. You gonna keep it stock and carpet or go fancy and do hardwood??

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

lil'red said:


> Sucks to have to hide it but it'll make it useful still back there. You gonna keep it stock and carpet or go fancy and do hardwood??
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


planned on just doing MDF board and carpet it but now you have me thinking... shoot cedar wouldn't hurt huh?


----------



## lil'red (Jan 23, 2013)

divineVR6 said:


> planned on just doing MDF board and carpet it but now you have me thinking... shoot cedar wouldn't hurt huh?


Nah man that would be cool. Stains nicely and smells awesome for a decent while (made a cedar bed frame a couple years ago). Check out other setups. there's lots of guys who will use house flooring for trunk setups or go stealth with carpet and mdf. Might not be too hard to retain the factory floor either if you'really able to move the hinges by the seats up and add stops so things don't hit.

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

MDF is lighter, more dimensionally stable and cheaper than cedar. But MDF sucks if it gets wet though as it's glorified card board basically. How do you plan to waterproof the MDF if you will go that route? Just paint it over? Cedar smells nice but I don't know how long that smell lasts.


----------



## housguy (Feb 26, 2004)

*Tips on removing valve cover*

Are there any tips on taking off the valve cover on a Tiguan 2.0 turbo motor 2013? I have every bolt out and all the items crossing over the valve cover, but still seems snug on the head and I don't want to break anything by forcing something I am not suppose to, any tips out there? Replacing the valve cover gasket by the way.


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

The valve cover is actually the cam shaft caps as well. Believe they used a sealant on it versus an actual gasket. That's all the info I know.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Had some Osram CBI's installed this morning at my local retrofitter, www.lightwerkz.net 

Turns out I have a bad ballast

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## lil'red (Jan 23, 2013)

Took it to the dealer today. Airbag light on. VCDS Scan showed 00588 code for airbag ignitor resistance too high. I pulled the steering wheel airbag myself to make sure it wasn't any loose damaged wires as it came on after it was -17 c (1.4 f). Dealer replaced clock spring. Total after taxes would have been 504. Luckily my CPO warranty expires in 6 days... 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

lil'red said:


> Took it to the dealer today. Airbag light on. VCDS Scan showed 00588 code for airbag ignitor resistance too high. I pulled the steering wheel airbag myself to make sure it wasn't any loose damaged wires as it came on after it was -17 c (1.4 f). Dealer replaced clock spring. Total after taxes would have been 504. Luckily my CPO warranty expires in 6 days...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


If I’m not mistaken there was a recall on the clock spring..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lil'red (Jan 23, 2013)

You know when??? I purchased my '12 2 years ago and thre were no open decals at the time. No complaints by me either way and I got.it back within a couple hours..

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

lil'red said:


> You know when??? I purchased my '12 2 years ago and thre were no open decals at the time. No complaints by me either way and I got.it back within a couple hours..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


https://www.forbes.com/sites/jensen...te-volkswagens-reluctant-recall/#734e7df73b77


----------



## lil'red (Jan 23, 2013)

Nice. that's good to know if it ever happens again... Luckly I was still covered under warranty... so at least the stealerahip can charge for the repair... I picked it up in Jan of 2016 anyways and when purchased there were no open recalls if I remember correctly.

My buddy is the sales manager anyways 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## jasonmui (Aug 15, 2015)

CarPro Cquartz on paint, CarPro Cquartz Dlux on trim/wheels, and CarPro Perl on tires.


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

01/12/2018 at 68,540mls:
1. Timing chain tensioner. 
2. Transmission fluid and filter. 
3. Haldex fluid. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KurtK (Feb 13, 2012)

Replaced all the rotors and brake pads at 40,000 miles and just short of four years. The salt and road grime in my area doesn't help plus my wife's daily commute includes steep hills.


----------



## Maltesefalcon666 (Oct 21, 2012)

So I started a clutch job to upgrade the stock clutch with 75,000kms to the Audi TT-RS clutch and flywheel. Flywheel was delayed in shipping from Germany so I have to wait to finish at this point and keep the car on the hoist for now. Luckily zeros issues thus far, aside from waiting for parts. In the meantime, I installed my DV+ from GFB, as well as an H&R rear sway bar. I also found a set of front MK7 Golf R calipers with the lines and carriers, and some slightly used rotors for a really good deal. The R decals started to come off when I was cleaning them up, so I ordered some new ones that should arrive by the end of the week. Finally, I got to swapping out my head unit with an RNS-510 for the navigation.


----------



## TomekR2000 (Oct 31, 2016)

Stiched up the bumper for the wifey until we can get it fixed.









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## big_ol_meat (Dec 25, 2014)

jasonmui said:


> CarPro Cquartz on paint, CarPro Cquartz Dlux on trim/wheels, and CarPro Perl on tires.



Are those mirror covers or did you paint them? I love this setup. *goals*


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

Reunited the stable mates at the new house tonight. Hopefully I can get the garage under control and keep it organised at this place.


----------



## 2016vwturbo (Dec 18, 2015)

Maltesefalcon666 said:


> I also found a set of front MK7 Golf R calipers with the lines and carriers, and some slightly used rotors for a really good deal.


MQB brakes work with the Tiguan PQ35??🤯 I had a Stage 2 MK7R before I switched to a 2018 Q3, really miss the .:R brakes. So, I should be able to do this as well, since Tiguan and Q3 are pretty much the same, right? Any adapters needed for this, or is it a straight swap?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

added running boards and finally got the amp and sub in and operational 



































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jasonmui (Aug 15, 2015)

big_ol_meat said:


> Are those mirror covers or did you paint them? I love this setup. *goals*


Thanks, The grille and side mirrors are wrapped black.


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

Maltesefalcon666 said:


> So I started a clutch job to upgrade the stock clutch with 75,000kms to the Audi TT-RS clutch and flywheel. Flywheel was delayed in shipping from Germany so I have to wait to finish at this point and keep the car on the hoist for now. Luckily zeros issues thus far, aside from waiting for parts. In the meantime, I installed my DV+ from GFB, as well as an H&R rear sway bar. I also found a set of front MK7 Golf R calipers with the lines and carriers, and some slightly used rotors for a really good deal. The R decals started to come off when I was cleaning them up, so I ordered some new ones that should arrive by the end of the week. Finally, I got to swapping out my head unit with an RNS-510 for the navigation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

iabed rear main seal.


----------



## Maltesefalcon666 (Oct 21, 2012)

2016vwturbo said:


> MQB brakes work with the Tiguan PQ35??🤯 I had a Stage 2 MK7R before I switched to a 2018 Q3, really miss the .:R brakes. So, I should be able to do this as well, since Tiguan and Q3 are pretty much the same, right? Any adapters needed for this, or is it a straight swap?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup, no issues whatsoever. Only thing that doesn’t fit are the dust plates. Literally everything else fit without issue, aside form the brake line where it mounts onto the clip in the wheel well. 



> You should change the rear crankshaft seal while you're in-there. It is a weak design, the glue bond between then seal and the metal mounting plate fails. The latest revision of this VW part maybe(?) improved the glue bond, but a safer thing would be to replace it with the aftermarket improved part, which replaces the sheetmetal portion with a machined aluminum plate, that the seal is pressed into (like most other rear main seal designs). Do a search for the aftermarket part...I don't recall who makes/sells it.


Had my seal verified at VW since my buddy works at the parts counter, and he said I have the last revision which is much stronger and better built, and the mechanics he asked there said to leave it with only 75,000km. They said the new design never causes any issues until much higher mileage.


----------



## sbcncsu (Nov 14, 2003)

I changed my Haldex fluid and filter. Then, I cut the filter up to see what was inside!


----------



## Bucktown80 (Mar 8, 2016)

Swapped out my stock front turn signal bulbs for LEDs from deAutoKey. I'm happy with the results. Very "snappy".





For comparison, the LED is on the passenger side and the stock bulb is on the driver side.

BTW - I don't think the rear access holes are meant for human hands. They're so small lol


----------



## dubluv2003 (Oct 22, 2010)

Picked up some new wheels 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## HellasLEAF (Mar 15, 2016)

*My first mod*

I did my very first modification of any kind this weekend to my VW Tiguan 2012 comfortline. 

After much hemming and hawing I finally decided to upgrade the in dash stereo with this system. My friend is a mechanic and the two of us did the swith (well he did) and I helped. It plugged right and works beautifully. 

https://www.ebay.ca/itm/RCD330G-Rad...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

The 2nd bit is the other thing I really wanted badly in my Tig and it's a rear back up camera. When tested off the battery and hocked up behind the new stereo, it worked when we tried putting the car in reverse. 

https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Boss-Mini-R...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

We then ran/hid the wire back by removing A-Pillar etc until it reached the back, needing to use the reverse light as the trigger, we took the bumper off etc..

No matter what we tried, even a relay unit because of the canbus system, the camera wouldn't activate and show a picture, just showed black screen or camera not active.

What a piss of. So close. I wonder what went wrong here?? Because it definitely worked. Sigh. A lot of work for nothing. Looks like I will be retuning this and removing the wire...

Any suggestions here gents? So close but no cigar, in the end happy with the unit but disappointed with the failed camera install. My friend says it's the camera and that I should return for another mode.


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

Bucktown80 said:


> Swapped out my stock front turn signal bulbs for LEDs from deAutoKey. I'm happy with the results. Very "snappy".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice upgrade! Any bulb out warnings pop on? Any other issues yet?


----------



## Maltesefalcon666 (Oct 21, 2012)

Sanded down the new Golf R calipers' anti-rattle clips, and painted them with some caliper paint. Also installed EBC Red Stuff brake pads and flushed the lines.


----------



## geronata (Jan 29, 2018)

*Antenna mast replacement*

Replaced the original 16" antenna mast with a 3" silver mast that I picked up from a local car audio shop for 20 bucks. Had a tough time unscrewing the antenna by hand from the shark fin base, but pliers did the trick. FM reception is unchanged, but have not had a chance to go outside the city to test. So far so good...btw...this is my first post as I just joined today! Cheers all! 


<img src="https://www.dropbox.com/s/twi17w74h3ygdcp/IMG_20180129_130127.jpg?raw=1" height=35% width=35% />

<img src="https://www.dropbox.com/s/m8ejoseqsmuwmd5/IMG_20180129_190153.jpg?raw=1" height=60% width=60% />

<img src="https://www.dropbox.com/s/2hndmvgb4hxsgsl/IMG_20180129_190229.jpg?raw=1" height=75% width=75% />

<img src="https://www.dropbox.com/s/408ugilngv2vyh7/IMG_20180201_140752.jpg?raw=1" height=80% width=80% />


----------



## Bucktown80 (Mar 8, 2016)

Branman said:


> Nice upgrade! Any bulb out warnings pop on? Any other issues yet?


No issues whatsoever. No bulb out warnings either.


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

Bucktown80 said:


> No issues whatsoever. No bulb out warnings either.


Awesome thank you! I ordered a set but they are out of stock. These will compliment the oem led tails I just ordered.


----------



## geronata (Jan 29, 2018)

Nice! I'm planning on replacing my pads and rotors ( front and rear ) this spring\summer. I've done just the front brakes on my old Subaru Forester. Hope I won't run into any issues doing VW brake work.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

geronata said:


> Nice! I'm planning on replacing my pads and rotors ( front and rear ) this spring\summer. I've done just the front brakes on my old Subaru Forester. Hope I won't run into any issues doing VW brake work.


The rear brakes, preferably a VCDS and a battery charger should be used to retract the parking brake motor

I'm trying to decide if I want to use Centric High Carbon or Stoptech Slotted and which pads, EBC Redstuff or the Centric PosiQuiet Semi-metallic that is included in the Stoptech axlepack.


----------



## Bucktown80 (Mar 8, 2016)

Replaced the original (i think) cabin air filter with a Mann FreciousPlus cabin air filter (FP 2939).










As you can see, the original filter was pretty dirty.


----------



## YikeGrymon (Sep 12, 2005)

Had a sneezing fit at a red light...

and totally soiled a windshield that had been seriously cleaned on the inside mere days before. Gross.


----------



## geronata (Jan 29, 2018)

BsickPassat said:


> The rear brakes, preferably a VCDS and a battery charger should be used to retract the parking brake motor
> 
> I'm trying to decide if I want to use Centric High Carbon or Stoptech Slotted and which pads, EBC Redstuff or the Centric PosiQuiet Semi-metallic that is included in the Stoptech axlepack.


Ok...thanks for that info. Much appreciated. I'll have to search up more details on Tiguan DIY brake work. I'm thinking I may just go with the factory pads and rotors from the dealer as I really don't have experience with other brands other than Monroe or Canadian Tire type replacement parts. Good luck with your brake and rotor selection.


----------



## grimmaru (Mar 9, 2016)

geronata said:


> Ok...thanks for that info. Much appreciated. I'll have to search up more details on Tiguan DIY brake work. I'm thinking I may just go with the factory pads and rotors from the dealer as I really don't have experience with other brands other than Monroe or Canadian Tire type replacement parts. Good luck with your brake and rotor selection.


StopTech 937.33005 Axlepack fits front
StopTech 937.33504 Axlepack fits rear

A lot of listings don't show Tiguan fitment, but that is what I just mounted. Alternatively, anything that matches those rotor sizes will also work Front and Rear

If you don't have a battery charger: Remove and change both sides rear pads and rotors. Thankfully the rear pads sit on the bracket and don't push into the caliper like the front. Insert the top slide pin on the rear caliper so that the rear caliper hangs like a hinge. Then you can:
turn the car on
open parking brake before pad change
spread piston open
bolt on the slide pins to torque
close parking brake after pad change

All of that should take maybe 5 minutes because you've prepped the rear calipers. You won't pull enough idle power to reach a low voltage state if you've kept your car and lights off throughout the rest of your brake changes.

Rear brakes tools









Front brakes tools


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

Just ordered a set of Led tail lights from becautoparts.com . They only have 3 sets left.


----------



## echomatics (Oct 19, 2012)

Been kicking the can on the LED taillights. Can you (please!) document the installation of them?


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

echomatics said:


> Been kicking the can on the LED taillights. Can you (please!) document the installation of them?


Sure! I mean they are plug and play after a little connector modification. I may at some point hook up the rear fog but for now just going to enjoy them once they arrive.


----------



## geronata (Jan 29, 2018)

grimmaru said:


> StopTech 937.33005 Axlepack fits front
> StopTech 937.33504 Axlepack fits rear
> 
> A lot of listings don't show Tiguan fitment, but that is what I just mounted. Alternatively, anything that matches those rotor sizes will also work Front and Rear
> ...


Wow! Thanks for the response. The pics of the tools for both front and rear brake job is a great help too. Awesome! The front brakes I am confident I can tackle just based on doing the fronts on my old Subaru. The rears are another issue as this involves the EPB  So just to be sure I understand regarding the rear brake work, I do not require some sort of EPB retract or VCDS type tool? Also, is the battery charger necessary as well to ensure that my battery doesn't croak on me during the rear brake procedure? Sorry for the newbie questions and please correct me if any of my assumptions are incorrect.


----------



## grimmaru (Mar 9, 2016)

geronata said:


> Wow! Thanks for the response. The pics of the tools for both front and rear brake job is a great help too. Awesome! The front brakes I am confident I can tackle just based on doing the fronts on my old Subaru. The rears are another issue as this involves the EPB  So just to be sure I understand regarding the rear brake work, I do not require some sort of EPB retract or VCDS type tool? Also, is the battery charger necessary as well to ensure that my battery doesn't croak on me during the rear brake procedure? Sorry for the newbie questions and please correct me if any of my assumptions are incorrect.


You WILL need VCDS or some similar OBDII tool to retract the parking brake. This is when I referred to "retract parking brake before pad change" and "close parking brake after pad change". Those are options listed in VCDS in the parking brake module. DO NOT SPIN the rear caliper piston back into place; a spreader that simply pushes on the piston will suffice. The battery charger is highly recommended, but in a pinch you can follow the procedure I mentioned. I feel like I should also mention that the M14 pictured under rear brake tools is a M14 XZN and not Torx.

Explanation on battery charger:

The EPB is sensitive to low voltage and VCDS warns you of this. If you retract the EPB before you begin work and try to close the brake after you're all done, there is a chance that your voltage will be low because you would have to leave the car on for the duration of the brake change.

If you're really worried and can't figure it out, I can record a video for you, but I'd rather not take my brakes off just to put them back on.


----------



## grimmaru (Mar 9, 2016)

echomatics said:


> Been kicking the can on the LED taillights. Can you (please!) document the installation of them?


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4q5wATIVYow&t=0m59s

There you go, friend.


----------



## echomatics (Oct 19, 2012)

You the man! Thanks :laugh:


----------



## geronata (Jan 29, 2018)

grimmaru said:


> You WILL need VCDS or some similar OBDII tool to retract the parking brake. This is when I referred to "retract parking brake before pad change" and "close parking brake after pad change". Those are options listed in VCDS in the parking brake module. DO NOT SPIN the rear caliper piston back into place; a spreader that simply pushes on the piston will suffice. The battery charger is highly recommended, but in a pinch you can follow the procedure I mentioned. I feel like I should also mention that the M14 pictured under rear brake tools is a M14 XZN and not Torx.
> 
> Explanation on battery charger:
> 
> ...



Ah...ok great...thx for the additional info! I was searching the net and found a few VW owners who have successfully changed their rear brakes by either removing the EPB motor and winding the plunger back manually. Also saw a Youtube video of someone using a 12V battery to accomplish the same thing. 

Here is a VW EPB tool I was interested in:

https://www.amazon.ca/Autel-EBS301-Electronic-Brake-Service/dp/B009PJK5QG

Not sure if anyone has used this device, but would be interested on any feedback.

I guess there are always risks of messing things up without the 'right' DIY tools


----------



## bmorton (Nov 8, 1999)

echomatics said:


> Been kicking the can on the LED taillights. Can you (please!) document the installation of them?


Had them for almost a year on our 2017. Easy install and they look great!


----------



## grimmaru (Mar 9, 2016)

geronata said:


> Ah...ok great...thx for the additional info! I was searching the net and found a few VW owners who have successfully changed their rear brakes by either removing the EPB motor and winding the plunger back manually. Also saw a Youtube video of someone using a 12V battery to accomplish the same thing.
> 
> Here is a VW EPB tool I was interested in:
> 
> ...


Not an elitist, but I only have experience with the right tools. We (as a household) made the grave mistake of owning two Volkswagens, so I just invested in the tools. It's saved me a fortune in maintenance and repair costs. I've told you what I know, and I don't want to speculate and learn that something broke. I'm sure that if you have the expertise you can use a power source to move the EPB because it is just a motor that needs to reverse voltage to spin backwards; breaking something yourself is always more expensive than paying someone to do maintenance for you.


----------



## geronata (Jan 29, 2018)

grimmaru said:


> Not an elitist, but I only have experience with the right tools. We (as a household) made the grave mistake of owning two Volkswagens, so I just invested in the tools. It's saved me a fortune in maintenance and repair costs. I've told you what I know, and I don't want to speculate and learn that something broke. I'm sure that if you have the expertise you can use a power source to move the EPB because it is just a motor that needs to reverse voltage to spin backwards; breaking something yourself is always more expensive than paying someone to do maintenance for you.


I am not a mechanic, but love to tinker...within reason. I learned the hard way on a few previous vehicle brands (cough, cough...1997 Nissan Pathfinder) and I'm starting to learn the hard way about VW maintenance and repair costs. 

I was driving home two months ago, coolant indicator light went off. Got home and coolant level had dropped significantly. Picked up some VW coolant, filled the reservoir, started the car and all the coolant gushed out all over my driveway. Long story short, went to my local VW dealer and walked out a day later $1200 poorer ( water pumped failed ). 

Hence, if I can do some of the 'simpler' maintenance\repairs...oil & filter, tire rotation, brake pad & rotor etc...I will hopefully save a few dollars and learn something new about my car


----------



## Roly4Mo (Nov 11, 2017)

Oil change number 2. This time Advanced Auto Parts had a special for $30 Oil and filter. Mobil1 0w-40 and Purolator Boss filter made in Germany.









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## jasonmui (Aug 15, 2015)

*Painted Side Markers*

Got my side markers color matched at a body shop because no where seems to sell color matched side markers anymore.


----------



## dubluv2003 (Oct 22, 2010)

Went for a cruise through the mountains checking out waterfalls and breweries. 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Hit 50k last week. Ordered AEM Dryflow Brute Force air filter for the Neuspeed P-flow I will order soon

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Bucktown80 (Mar 8, 2016)

Replaced all of the incandescent bulbs in my taillights (3 on each side) with LEDs from deAutoLED.

Turned our pretty well. Their "complete brake / tail LED kit" for the Tiguan only includes two 1156 LEDs to replace the stock turn signal/brake lamp on the corners. I contacted deAutoLED directly and they sent me a custom setup using the new 921 LEDs for the taillights on the hatch and new 194 LEDs for the rear side markers.


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

Do you get a discount or incentive by doing a review?


----------



## Bucktown80 (Mar 8, 2016)

baboondumdum said:


> Do you get a discount or incentive by doing a review?


They (think) they gave me a $10 discount for being a test rabbit. They had never tested all the bulbs before and said I could return them for a refund if they didn't work. I paid $84.99 for the red 194 and 921 LEDs and $54.99 for the 1156 LEDs. Got the standard 15% discount and free shipping that anybody can get.

I was surprised nobody had inquired about or figured this out yet. This is a great OEM+ upgrade, which is what I'm all about.

My only incentive was getting LED tail lights and sharing the knowledge with all of you


----------



## dubluv2003 (Oct 22, 2010)

Got it muddy. Next item is mudflaps... 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

dubluv2003 said:


> Got it muddy. Next item is mudflaps...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


your mud flaps need to stick out a bit too given the beefy wheels hah.


----------



## 24valvett (Feb 15, 2011)

Installed the integrated engineering ultimate catch can kit, and enabled video in motion on the rns510 I put in a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Timbert (Jul 22, 2017)

*Walnut blasting 2012 Tiguan @110k, before and after photos*

My intake valve before picture is worse than any I've seen. Vehicle would surge miserably around 2,200 rpm which is where I'd often shift. I used the Harbor Freight blasting tool and fine walnut shells, and a 3/8 hole drilled through the back of a brush tip of a shop vac to get the wand into the head after removing the manifold. Worked great. I alternated with a scraper and some spray carb cleaner. After I took the second photo I cleaned it again with more solvent and rags but you get the idea.

NOTE: Let the solvent dry each time before you switch back to the shop vac phase. Vacuum motors will spark and could ignite fumes, and in any case will dissolve whatever lube is in the vacuum motor bearings. (I'm saving that video for a rainy day).

Intake before and after, and runners before.

AHHHH, looks like I can't post attachments...


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Fixed the pics for you:

IMG_9893 by Timberto Lopez, on Flickr

IMG_9901 by Timberto Lopez, on Flickr

yama - 1 by Timberto Lopez, on Flickr


----------



## dadjoke (Oct 16, 2017)

Replaced my OEM camera with an aftermarket, RCA camera to work with my RCD300 head unit. The camera itself is a fairly simple job, but running wires from front to back of my Tiguan was a pain in the butt.


----------



## eltrcutter (Aug 11, 2015)

dadjoke said:


> Replaced my OEM camera with an aftermarket, RCA camera to work with my RCD300 head unit. The camera itself is a fairly simple job, but running wires from front to back of my Tiguan was a pain in the butt.


Nice!
Does the RCD300 come with an RCA input on the back? If so, I might be interested in upgrading...


----------



## dadjoke (Oct 16, 2017)

eltrcutter said:


> Nice!
> Does the RCD300 come with an RCA input on the back? If so, I might be interested in upgrading...


The sellers normally include an RCA adapter with the head unit. It replaces the blue connection in your Quadlock.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Installed a P-flo intake










Mann Cold Weather Filter after 40,000 miles









Grille Mod from a while back... showing how the air will hit the filter from the grill









Wished Neuspeed supplied a lock washer for the acorn nut. Guess I will have to buy one at Home Depot when I get a chance


----------



## Roly4Mo (Nov 11, 2017)

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

1) Did 10k service last night
2) Spent today lining various parts of the hatch with felt tape to reduce NVH
a) Hatch trim panel above rear windshield was visibly loose when tapping on it along the sides where it meets the other hatch trim pieces, and rattled a bit when tapping elsewhere on it. Lined all the clip holes with felt and found a couple of the metal arrow clips were kind of crushed and loose when sitting in the trim piece after removal, spread them apart with pliers so they were tight when reinserted into trim.
b) Right rear hatch compartment interior trim that the silver grocery hook screws through was banging against the metal plate behind it that the grocery hook anchors into
c) Lined the perimeter mounting surface for both of the rear hatch side access panels and both sides of the triangle knobs that lock the panels into place


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

upgraded the Neuspeed Dry filter to AEM DryFlow BruteForce with Pre-filter cover


----------



## grimmaru (Mar 9, 2016)

Proof of concept: The factory anti-sway is not adequate for the track. I'm at about 1.0G at that corner. Not the first time on the track; It sets decent times and outruns some of the less experienced drivers.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

grimmaru said:


> Proof of concept: The factory anti-sway is not adequate for the track. I'm at about 1.0G at that corner. Not the first time on the track; It sets decent times and outruns some of the less experienced drivers.


Get some stiffer sway bars and you'll be 3-wheeling around a corner in no time.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## grimmaru (Mar 9, 2016)

H&R 26mm rear adjustable will be here Tuesday. It got a little delayed.


----------



## gumbymac (Jun 28, 2013)

BsickPassat said:


> upgraded the Neuspeed Dry filter to AEM DryFlow BruteForce with Pre-filter cover


Interesting sticker on your washer fluid reservoir. I've never seen one in any of recent VWs (2016 GTI, 2016 Golf, 2015 Tiguan). I have read on these forums that use of Rain-X washer fluid will gum up the system. Now I know for sure I guess.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

gumbymac said:


> Interesting sticker on your washer fluid reservoir. I've never seen one in any of recent VWs (2016 GTI, 2016 Golf, 2015 Tiguan). I have read on these forums that use of Rain-X washer fluid will gum up the system. Now I know for sure I guess.


The dealership slapped that sticker on during one of the services.

I don't use Rain-X anymore, not because of the fluid level sensor, but my wipers chatter too much with Rain-X.

VW does have a washer fluid with Rain-X (aka Rain Repellent) in their system.


----------



## Roly4Mo (Nov 11, 2017)

You'd have to make sure you keep your receipt as proof to keep warranty

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

The VW washer fluid with rain repellant is ZVW 177 101

I do use additives for the washer fluid. I previously used Einzett Kristall Klar, but currently use Vaico Clean Screen


----------



## eltrcutter (Aug 11, 2015)

Had to replace my front grill because of collision damage. While at it I noticed that the new one came with a hole on the opposite side of the airbox. I cut a hole on the “correct” side, just for symmetry sake. I don’t think it’ll add anything at all performance wise.








Sorry for the dirty Tig.


----------



## Roly4Mo (Nov 11, 2017)

eltrcutter said:


> Had to replace my front grill because of collision damage. While at it I noticed that the new one came with a hole on the opposite side of the airbox. I cut a hole on the “correct” side, just for symmetry sake. I don’t think it’ll add anything at all performance wise.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never noticed that...hmm time to take a trip outside

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

Roly4Mo said:


> Never noticed that...hmm time to take a trip outside
> 
> Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


Not on all models. Only 2016+ I think.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Replaced my cabin filter with a Bosch HEPA filter










P.S. there are also grills that don't have any of the top intake slots also, making the stock intake a hot air intake, save for some of the air that sneaks in between the hood and the grille, thanks to no weatherstripping.


----------



## big_ol_meat (Dec 25, 2014)

Went from 215/65r16 radials to 215/70r16 all terrains.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## dadjoke (Oct 16, 2017)

Activated the needle sweep feature via Carista


----------



## Roly4Mo (Nov 11, 2017)

dadjoke said:


> Activated the needle sweep feature via Carista


Nice... Unfortunately my cluster was a no go to cluster sweep.

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## dadjoke (Oct 16, 2017)

Roly4Mo said:


> Nice... Unfortunately my cluster was a no go to cluster sweep.


That sucks! It's a neat little feature.


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

Roly4Mo said:


> Nice... Unfortunately my cluster was a no go to cluster sweep.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


What year and region?

Sent from my SM-S975L using Tapatalk


----------



## Roly4Mo (Nov 11, 2017)

troystg said:


> What year and region?
> 
> Sent from my SM-S975L using Tapatalk


2011 In the South east US, but car came originally from Colorado. I've gone through it with my vagcom and apparently they have 3 or 4 different clusters for the Tig

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## mosh8877 (Mar 30, 2011)

Did the MCM fender gap test... My Tiggy is suffering from excessive vertical displacement syndrome. So I am amassing the tools and parts needed to get it down to a propper grocery getter stance.


----------



## Bobdhd (Jul 11, 2013)

Roly4Mo said:


> 2011 In the South east US, but car came originally from Colorado. I've gone through it with my vagcom and apparently they have 3 or 4 different clusters for the Tig
> 
> Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


And there seems to be a couple of different ways to configure the Needle Sweep, have you checked for “Celebration” in the list ?


----------



## Roly4Mo (Nov 11, 2017)

Bobdhd said:


> And there seems to be a couple of different ways to configure the Needle Sweep, have you checked for “Celebration” in the list ?


Yes. Was able to do everything else that I wanted except for that. 

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## dadjoke (Oct 16, 2017)

Did the firmware update for my RCD330 (no-name unit). I swapped out Baidu CarLife for Android Auto, changed the yellow accents to red, and (seems to have) eliminated the volume jump after interacting with Siri or taking a phone call.

*Pre-firmware:*









*Post-firmware:*


----------



## Qmulus (Sep 5, 2015)

What hardware version and what software versions do you now have after the update?


----------



## dadjoke (Oct 16, 2017)

Qmulus said:


> What hardware version and what software versions do you now have after the update?


I’m still on 534/5314 (C180 Bluetooth). This was the firmware update specifically for 187B No-name RCD330s.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

got a console tray from Amazon


----------



## grimmaru (Mar 9, 2016)

dadjoke said:


> Did the firmware update for my RCD330 (no-name unit). I swapped out Baidu CarLife for Android Auto, changed the yellow accents to red, and (seems to have) eliminated the volume jump after interacting with Siri or taking a phone call.













I'm looking for a headunit that will retain my backup camera but give me android auto. Which headunit do you have?

Side note: Which headunit do I have?


----------



## dadjoke (Oct 16, 2017)

grimmaru said:


> I'm looking for a headunit that will retain my backup camera but give me android auto. Which headunit do you have?
> 
> Side note: Which headunit do I have?


I have the RCD330B (187B), No-name headunit.


Part number: 6RD035187B
Hardware: 534
Software: 5314
Bluetooth: C180
Which trim level do you have? Judging by its layout and your model year, I think that you have the headunit that does not come with VW's Car-Net App-Connect feature.

Someone with more experience should chime in on this, but I'm curious if you can swap in the higher-end headunit from 2016 SE — R-Line Tiguans. I'm also curious if your backup camera is an RGB connection, or an RCA connection. Older Tiguans have an RGB connection, and Dynamic Lines cameras don't seem to work with the video signal adapters. If you go the RCD330 route then you might want to save yourself the headache and purchase one that comes with a replacement (RCA) camera.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Bucktown80 said:


> Replaced all of the incandescent bulbs in my taillights (3 on each side) with LEDs from deAutoLED.
> 
> Turned our pretty well. Their "complete brake / tail LED kit" for the Tiguan only includes two 1156 LEDs to replace the stock turn signal/brake lamp on the corners. I contacted deAutoLED directly and they sent me a custom setup using the new 921 LEDs for the taillights on the hatch and new 194 LEDs for the rear side markers.


Thanks, this is why we always test, it ended up being a different variation to get the perfect variation between the brake/tails.

If anyone is interested in the setup please email us at anytime: [email protected]

We can look into making a listing if you can let us know year/model exactly.

Thank you


----------



## mosh8877 (Mar 30, 2011)

Lowered it on ECS coilovers, got an alignment, cracked the windshield and had my dashboard light up like an Xmas tree... welcome to dub-life.


----------



## 24valvett (Feb 15, 2011)

Put the snow tires and Installed a new wheel and tires set up then gave it a bath










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mosh8877 (Mar 30, 2011)

Fixed IT!!! Replaced a front wheel bearing and it fixed a metric f ton of problems that I had.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## FranzMoor (Oct 18, 2014)

Wheel spacers...










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mosh8877 (Mar 30, 2011)

FranzMoor said:


> Wheel spacers...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good. How many mils did you push them out?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## FranzMoor (Oct 18, 2014)

mosh8877 said:


> Looks good. How many mils did you push them out?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


25 on the rears, 20 on the fronts


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mosh8877 (Mar 30, 2011)

FranzMoor said:


> 25 on the rears, 20 on the fronts
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Nice

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## olisiwk (Dec 18, 2015)

Can you please provide a link?


----------



## olisiwk (Dec 18, 2015)

BsickPassat said:


> got a console tray from Amazon


Can you please provide a link?


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

olisiwk said:


> Can you please provide a link?


https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B00PXQZZF6/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## olisiwk (Dec 18, 2015)

BsickPassat said:


> https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B00PXQZZF6/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1


thank you!


----------



## bmorton (Nov 8, 1999)

olisiwk said:


> Can you please provide a link?


I have two of these I bought on eBay from China for around $20. They don't have the coin slots but otherwise are essentially identical. Why do I have two? The first one took so long to arrive that I thought it got lost in the mail, and the seller sent another one.

If you or anyone else reading this wants the other one, let me know.


----------



## gumbymac (Jun 28, 2013)

I'd be happy to take it off your hands. How much to ship to 35805?


----------



## dme369369 (Oct 19, 2015)

*Carbon Cleaning*

Had my 2012 Tiguan SE Carbon Cleaned today. 102000 miles. Running much better. $340.00 with new injector seals.

Northeast Autobahn Walpole MA. Great Service.


----------



## mosh8877 (Mar 30, 2011)

APR Stage 1 tune and LED fog light bulbs









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Had ATF fluid changed and had Lubegard Platinum added

http://www.lubegard.com/~/C-113/LUBEGARD+Platinum+High+Performance+ATF+Protectant

Had front and rear diff gear oil changed with Amsoil severe gear 75w90

https://www.amsoil.com/shop/by-product/gear-lube/severe-gear-75w-90/

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

Why not use OEM fluids.....none of that stuff is independently tested/certified to meet the minimum lubrication performance requirements of the factory specified fluids.


----------



## dubluv2003 (Oct 22, 2010)

Drove it to Charlotte NC for the NCAA tournament. Then grabbing some brews! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

CC'ed said:


> Why not use OEM fluids.....none of that stuff is independently tested/certified to meet the minimum lubrication performance requirements of the factory specified fluids.


Many of their own fluids aren't that great.... like the so-called lifetime ATF?

Do you insist on using Castrol 5w40 for oil changes? It should be a proven oil that will last 10,000 miles, right?

Do you always buy Continental, Pirelli, or Dunlop tires? (They are the OEMs for tje all-season tires) Including winter tires?

When you buy new shocks and struts, do you use only Sachs?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Also found out this weekend, with the rear seats folded down, a 3'x5' sheet of Wonderboard fits perfectly, with a little room to spare

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Custom-...x-3-ft-x-1-4-in-Backer-Board-FLB60L/203689288


----------



## gearheadzTV (Sep 15, 2009)

Not Today but just got the Tig back from the dealer for some maintenance and had some extended warranty work done. I am glad I bought the coverage since this last bill would have been $7k. Coverage is till 85k miles and she is at around 70K. Pano roof privacy cover was broken so I wanted to have that fixed and asked my SA to have them look her over completely, well...they found a few things.
Panoroof Privacy cover replaced.
Panoroof track replaced.
2 MotorMounts were completely destroyed...replaced.
Various Suspension parts replaced.

Going to take her back before coverage is up and I'm sure they will find some more things to replace...


----------



## Roly4Mo (Nov 11, 2017)

gearheadzTV said:


> Not Today but just got the Tig back from the dealer for some maintenance and had some extended warranty work done. I am glad I bought the coverage since this last bill would have been $7k. Coverage is till 85k miles and she is at around 70K. Pano roof privacy cover was broken so I wanted to have that fixed and asked my SA to have them look her over completely, well...they found a few things.
> Panoroof Privacy cover replaced.
> Panoroof track replaced.
> 2 MotorMounts were completely destroyed...replaced.
> ...


That's why I loved extended warranties... I did it with a WRX I bought in '05 and since I had a friend that was a service advisor at the dealer, I had him go through it... Although they didn't find much wrong but it did come through when the a/c compressor went out.

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## mosh8877 (Mar 30, 2011)

Dropped the Tig some more... then less... had a little scrubbing and rubbing so I brought the rear up. Ugh... two days of fiddling but I got my stance figured out.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Open highway and a 40+ miles = Italian tune up. 4th gear and cruise at 65 mph for 40 minutes to help burn off some carbon

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## TiguanLA (Feb 3, 2018)

Completed my search, and picked up my new baby today!

2016 R-Line w 20K miles.

Drove it home from Encinitas To LA. 

Stopped at Seal Beach to take some pics.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

very nice


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

looks great, nice pickup


----------



## dadjoke (Oct 16, 2017)

Installed a set of cross bars that were given to me for free. The downside was that the previous owner lost the install/removal tool. After some improvising to remove the old bolts, and an order to ECS Tuning, I made it work.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

^^^Also looking great


----------



## dadjoke (Oct 16, 2017)

puma1552 said:


> ^^^Also looking great


Thanks!


----------



## gearheadzTV (Sep 15, 2009)

Roly4Mo said:


> That's why I loved extended warranties... I did it with a WRX I bought in '05 and since I had a friend that was a service advisor at the dealer, I had him go through it... Although they didn't find much wrong but it did come through when the a/c compressor went out.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


yeah Ive been going to the same service dept for over 20 years. Always with the same SA/Friend. He has saved me a boatload of money. And he knows all my cars are tuned and doesn't give af.


----------



## jasonmui (Aug 15, 2015)

Tinted tail lights and debadged


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

3-season wheels/tires back on.

Chrome lug bolts from Amazon


----------



## Rhubarb_and_Custard (Oct 21, 2010)

*New shoes*


----------



## TiguanLA (Feb 3, 2018)

Got to take it on it's first (mini) excursion today, and bought its first accessory.

Decided the weather was nice enough to take the dog on a hike in the Santa Monica mountains, and give me an excuse to take a cruise up Mulholland drive.

So started the day by finding a decent mesh net/divider for the trunk and back seat area, so that I could flip down the center console, and she wouldn't try to climb through. Scored a nice collapsible one at Petco, and did a quick install. (Also, forgot to mention that when I bought my Tiguan, it came with the rubber Weathertech MuddyBuddy trunk liner and floor mats.) Took her a while to get used to it, since Mommy lets her ride in the front seat of her car.






Then took we took a super fun ride through the twisties on Mulholland, and I got a chance to really feel out the handling, and give the paddle shifters a good workout. So much fun.










Then we stopped at Canyonback Ridge to go hike for a few miles, and then headed home. Overall an awesome first adventure!


----------



## big_ol_meat (Dec 25, 2014)

Rhubarb_and_Custard said:


>


Wow that looks good! What wheels are those? I like the tires.


----------



## Rhubarb_and_Custard (Oct 21, 2010)

Thanks. The wheels are 17" TSW Sebring's, and the tires are BFG All Terrain KO2's in 225/65/17.


----------



## PKstrategy (Oct 21, 2004)

*Got another one!*

Hey all,

We used to own a '13 SEL that was unfortunately totaled. We had been missing her since and finally picked up another one. This one is Night Blue Metallic, SEL, 1 owner with roughly 36k miles. She is super clean. So far, the only issue is that the RNS keeps "rebooting" and displays "System Starting..." a couple of times. I read that this might be a common issue. I'm going to start by resetting the radio to factory defaults and maybe do the soft reset if it continues. 
- But, other than that - what else could be the issue? 
- Lastly, does anyone know if ECS or another supplier makes replacement side markers for the ones in front of the front fenders? 

Pics!


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

probably best to get the stock ones painted.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Did my 55,000 mile oil change with Redline 5w30

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## 18andTiguan (Mar 23, 2018)

Installed NGK Spark Plugs and Audi R8 ( Or Jetta Hybrid  ) Coil packs today. That last coil pack was a total **** , and now both of my thumbs have flat marks and calluses on them . THEN my friend with a Mk6 GTI tells me about the zip tie message.... a little too late. 

She definitely pulls harder and stronger now, MPGs are fantastic, even beating on it for 85 Miles I averaged 21mpg through the country road twisties near my house and first to second gear is a lot faster now, almost like the gears got shorter 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fromdatomb$ (May 6, 2013)

Picked up a 2014 SE-AWD with 25k miles. It looks like it was well taken care of and I am super excited to have it. :thumbup:

I recently sold my 2013 GTI but the Tiguan is so similar I already feel adjusted.


----------



## 18andTiguan (Mar 23, 2018)

Climbed a curb and went into a small little Forrest for pictures today! If anybody is on this forum in the Dallas area lmk ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mosh8877 (Mar 30, 2011)

18andTiguan said:


> Climbed a curb and went into a small little Forrest for pictures today! If anybody is on this forum in the Dallas area lmk !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope... but I recognize that little forest from a pic on mytiguan.com 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mosh8877 (Mar 30, 2011)

Vemo Euro switch









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## 18andTiguan (Mar 23, 2018)

mosh8877 said:


> Nope... but I recognize that little forest from a pic on mytiguan.com
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


These were taken by me in frisco


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mosh8877 (Mar 30, 2011)

18andTiguan said:


> These were taken by me in frisco
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep, I have no doubt. I'm VWTIGGY and I would reckon that you are aurimedia









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## 18andTiguan (Mar 23, 2018)

mosh8877 said:


> Yep, I have no doubt. I'm VWTIGGY and I would reckon that you are aurimedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 18andTiguan (Mar 23, 2018)

18andTiguan said:


> Yes I am  how’d you know
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My b, blonde moment lol.... nvm


----------



## mosh8877 (Mar 30, 2011)

18andTiguan said:


> My b, blonde moment lol.... nvm


Lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## gumbymac (Jun 28, 2013)

I had a new JVC headunit with Apple CarPlay installed. This is the JVC KW-V830BT. I ordered it from Crutchfield and also got the iDatalink Maestro which was programmed by the stereo installer to work with the CANBUS (is that the right term?) to display vehicle info like the A/C, gauges, and allows the steering wheel controls to work. I also dropped off a couple of highly-rated backup cams for them to choose from but the called during the install and said they don't have a lot of luck with "cheap" aftermarket backup cams. They said they could order a $100 module which would allow me to retain the original cam in the hatch handle. 

I noticed on the drive home that radio reception was terrible. I made sure that I didn't have something like "ultra-local-only" set for tuning. Reception is just terrible. I pulled the HU this weekend to install one of the backup cams myself and it doesn't look like they used the amplified antenna adapter that I ordered from Crutchfield. I got the backup camera installed and ran all the wires, tapping into the reverse wires in the rear passenger compartment, but the camera only works in reverse if the car isn't running. If I start the car, just a black image onscreen. I did some googling, and I think either I have the wrong wire selected, or it has something to do with the circuit being "duty cycled?" I think the easiest thing would be to just run 12v power from the cigarette lighter on the left side of the trunk to the camera. The camera would be on all the time, but only while the car is running, right? 

Anyway, radio is pretty nice. The GUI won't win any design awards but at least I've got CarPlay again. I wish Crutchfield would've shown how glossy the screen was in their online photos. I was hoping for that matte look like OEM radios. 










USB for CarPlay added to center console in front of shifter: 









Probably the ugliest FM radio interface I've ever seen: 










Backup camera installed and working (w/o engine running unfortunately)


















Currently tapped into the grey/white wire. Only works when ignition is off:


----------



## gumbymac (Jun 28, 2013)

Fixed the backup camera! I tapped into the 12V cigarette lighter on the left side in the trunk, installed a 15A inline fuse, and then ran 12 ga. over to a relay. Relay is triggered from one of the reverse light power wires. Works like a charm. I know the 12 ga. wire off the cigarette lighter is probably overkill, but that was the smallest one at the store with an inline fuse. Does it matter that the power wire coming off the relay isn't a much smaller gauge (going to the camera)?


----------



## Metal Man (Oct 2, 2001)

I bought a 2014 Tiguan SEL, wired up my remote garage door opener and ordered a trailer hitch and wiring kit.


----------



## lowburb (May 14, 2005)

I put mine up for sale...


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

had my brakes replaced:

Zimmerman rotors (front & rear)
Akebono Euro-Ceramic (front & rear).

These feel totally different from when I had them on my old B6 Passat, but that was with ATE Premium one slotted rotors and Tyrolsport caliper stiffening kit (which are on order)


----------



## mosh8877 (Mar 30, 2011)

Reinstalled 7 out of 8 trim pieces on the front grille... have to respray one of them.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## spiette (May 17, 2010)

Gave it a ride on the flatbed to the dealer to see if they'll fix the broken ATX transmission.


----------



## 18andTiguan (Mar 23, 2018)

mosh8877 said:


> Reinstalled 7 out of 8 trim pieces on the front grille... have to respray one of them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Any idea what the plastic peice with the 2 bit slits is called on the Tiguan ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

18andTiguan said:


> Any idea what the plastic peice with the 2 bit slits is called on the Tiguan ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's part of the grille assembly. And the driver's side slit was cut afterwards


----------



## mosh8877 (Mar 30, 2011)

18andTiguan said:


> Any idea what the plastic peice with the 2 bit slits is called on the Tiguan ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep (If you are referring to the 2 holes in the plastic grille underlayment), it's called a drill, a sharp xacto knife and a steady hand. 









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gixxerjack (Mar 5, 2017)

dropped my Tiguan today with H&R springs. first pic is the before


----------



## Gixxerjack (Mar 5, 2017)

This is the before pic


----------



## Project_2501 (Apr 21, 2008)

Bought some Ohlins Road and Track coilovers for it. Next up is to find a shop that corner balances cars. :thumbup:


----------



## gumbymac (Jun 28, 2013)

Replaced the worn out and noisy Pirelli Scorpion Verde with Michelin Pilot Sport A/S 3s. SO much quieter and smoother ride!


----------



## Gixxerjack (Mar 5, 2017)

https://m.imgur.com/a/HFwGTZ0#L2CoDU4


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

Finally got a headunit with Android Auto.











Debated between a Pioneer unit (This one is AVH-2300NEX) or the RCD330. Ultimately the Pioneer won due to it's extensive feature set (2way active + sub, Time Alignment, Auto EQ). I plan on bi-amping the front speakers as well as putting a hidden low profile subwoofer in the rear under the trunk liner. Unfortunately my Tiguan does not have Dynaudio, which make bi-amplification about 100x harder. With Dynaudio systems you don't have to run new speaker wire for bi-amplification since it's already there with the Dynaudio system. And the drivers are much nicer than the stock ones. So now I have to decide if I want to run the speaker wire OEM like with the correct pins and sockets, or just run it though the boots for the doors and be done with it.


----------



## grimmaru (Mar 9, 2016)

dorkage said:


> Finally got a headunit with Android Auto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you retain the backup camera? If so, how?


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

dorkage said:


> Finally got a headunit with Android Auto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At least the sound processing on the Pioneer should be a lot better than the stock radio.

I had an old Pioneer AVIC (I forget the model number) on the Passat and its sound processor was a whole lot nicer than the factory HU


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

grimmaru said:


> Did you retain the backup camera? If so, how?


2010 Highline without Nav/Dynaudio didn't have a backup camera. I'm going to add a cheap composite one.


----------



## Roly4Mo (Nov 11, 2017)

Just hit this number in my 2011....









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

at dealer having snows dismounted and scorpions mounted and balanced


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

puma1552 said:


> at dealer having snows dismounted and scorpions mounted and balanced


Dealer did a pretty half assed job.

I had bought a tire crayon and marked the snow tires on the car for their current location since that's where they need to go again when mounted next fall (partway through a rotation cycle), and the Pirellis I brought in were also marked for where they needed to be mounted today, and the bags I brought them in with were also marked. I marked all this stuff myself because I've had Discount Tire fail to mark anything in the past even when asking (which I shouldn't even have to do, sort of common sense to mark tires when swapping) which is pretty great. So this time I made sure to mark everything myself so it was clear what I needed done.

Get the car back and the Pirelli marked "LR" for left rear was mounted on the left front . Markings were gone on the other three, so I'll just assume the guy screwed up all of them if he at minimum got two of them wrong.

They also reused the tire bags I brought. Fine I guess, but nice new clean bags would have been nice since mine are pretty nasty/partially ripped at this point.

So since they reused the tire bags, I decided to open them up when I got home and see if they at least put the matching marked tire in the matching marked bag and of course they didn't, so I had to rebag all the tires correctly before putting them in storage (e.g. put the right rear tire in the bag marked right rear).

It also took nearly 2 hours to do a simple dismount and mount and balance. There was also grease all over the steering wheel and door pull that I had to clean off.

Not really impressed today from a service department that generally has been great the last 6 years.

Mounting the tires in the wrong locations when the sidewalls were clearly marked and facing out at you as you mount the wheel back on the car...


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

That's why you get a Separate set of wheels. In you can swap them yourself, to your liking 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## khawk86 (Mar 31, 2018)

*Purchased a Tiguan Last Weekend*

Purchased a Tiguan (4-MOTION S, 2013) last weekend and started to detail/clay bar this weekend. 

Need to figure out how to match the rear window tint the previous owner put on.


----------



## 18andTiguan (Mar 23, 2018)

My screen thing broke it now only goes forward makes plastic breaking noises and goes back 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roly4Mo (Nov 11, 2017)

A good tint shop should be able to match... I went 20% all the way around to get rid of the green look from the outside.


khawk86 said:


> Purchased a Tiguan (4-MOTION S, 2013) last weekend and started to detail/clay bar this weekend.
> 
> Need to figure out how to match the rear window tint the previous owner put on.


Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## 18andTiguan (Mar 23, 2018)

18andTiguan said:


> My screen thing broke it now only goes forward makes plastic breaking noises and goes back
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


P.S if anybody knows a fix or cost lmk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dantescrub (Jun 20, 2012)

Lowered it with an H&R Cup Kit. The handling is amazing compared to stock. It really hugs the curves nicely with minimal body roll compared to before. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dubsport Inc (Oct 12, 2002)

Dantescrub said:


> Lowered it with an H&R Cup Kit. The handling is amazing compared to stock. It really hugs the curves nicely with minimal body roll compared to before.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Installed with love from Dubsport!


----------



## Dantescrub (Jun 20, 2012)

Dubsport Inc said:


> Installed with love from Dubsport!


Yeah the old guy with 3 teeth and and a wooden leg sure knows his VW’s. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gestapo Librarian (Aug 2, 2016)

18andTiguan said:


> My screen thing broke it now only goes forward makes plastic breaking noises and goes back
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This might help :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K5mAjXtw7DA

There was also a thread titled something or other sunshade repair without removing headliner.

I thought I bookmarked it for the future but I guess not.

*edit* http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...air-1-hr&highlight=without+removing+headliner

That's the thread but the pics are down sadly.


----------



## gumbymac (Jun 28, 2013)

Gestapo Librarian said:


> *edit* http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...air-1-hr&highlight=without+removing+headliner
> 
> That's the thread but the pics are down sadly.


I discovered a nice little hack a few weeks ago for the Photobucket error. Install the Chrome browser and an extension called "Photobucket Embedded Image Fix". So far, it's been able to put the photos back into the posts for me. It's been a huge help. Stupid Photobucket.


----------



## 18andTiguan (Mar 23, 2018)

Photos still don’t work and my Spanish isn’t that good lol...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## freakybug_99 (Sep 3, 2003)

Upgraded from APR stage 1 to stage 2, USP motorsports carbon intake and 42DD 3 inch downpipe into magnaflow muffler with twin 2.5 inch 42dd tips


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

freakybug_99 said:


> Upgraded from APR stage 1 to stage 2, USP motorsports carbon intake and 42DD 3 inch downpipe into magnaflow muffler with twin 2.5 inch 42dd tips


Have you thought about passing the DE emissions test? The Stage 2 program will cause OBD-II Readiness "Not Ready" failures, causing you to fail emissions.


----------



## freakybug_99 (Sep 3, 2003)

Didn't know that. I know you're allowed a to have a couple readiness issues before they fail you.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

freakybug_99 said:


> Didn't know that. I know you're allowed a to have a couple readiness issues before they fail you.


You're only allowed 1 maximum.

http://www.dnrec.delaware.gov/dwhs/Info/Regs/Documents/Reg1131 - FINAL_06-11-12.pdf

4.4.2 Vehicles shall fail the OBD test if: 
4.4.2.1 Malfunction Indicator Light (MIL) is not lit during key on, engine off check of bulb; and/or 
4.4.2.2 MIL lit (or commanded on) for any Diagnostic Trouble Codes (DTC) during engine on mode; 
4.4.2.3 Data Link Connector (DLC) is damaged, missing, tampered or obstructed by an after-market device 
4.4.2.4 More than two unset readiness codes for model years 1996-2000. 
*4.4.2.5 More than one unset readiness code for model years 2001 and newer. *

The bad news is, APR Stage 2 means more than 1 readiness failures occur, Oxygen sensor related and catalytic converter related.


----------



## lil'red (Jan 23, 2013)

BsickPassat said:


> You're only allowed 1 maximum.
> 
> http://www.dnrec.delaware.gov/dwhs/Info/Regs/Documents/Reg1131 - FINAL_06-11-12.pdf
> 
> ...


I had unitronic on my mkiv gti and it still passed here in Ontario, Canada... same strict guidelines.. it turned off the secondary o2 sensor but didn't give a cat failure... just the post 02 sensor not ready... 

If you have vcds you can always check readiness there before bringing it in for inspection... 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## freakybug_99 (Sep 3, 2003)

The downpipe has a cat and a resonator. I'll definitely check it with my vag-com before I run it through inspection.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

freakybug_99 said:


> The downpipe has a cat and a resonator. I'll definitely check it with my vag-com before I run it through inspection.


It has a high-flow cat, not quite as dense as the combination of the 2 cats the stock downpipe uses.

You can put a spacer at the oxygen sensor (iirc, the rearward most) and run stock mode for inspection, then it would pass the readiness monitors with no issues. (assuming you paid extra for the EMCS option)


----------



## Gestapo Librarian (Aug 2, 2016)

freakybug_99 said:


> The downpipe has a cat and a resonator. I'll definitely check it with my vag-com before I run it through inspection.


Check with APR.

Both of the APR tunes for my old S4 coded out the secondary O2s for cars with downpipes. I'd be surprised if it wasn't an option for other cars.


----------



## lil'red (Jan 23, 2013)

Gestapo Librarian said:


> Check with APR.
> 
> Both of the APR tunes for my old S4 coded out the secondary O2s for cars with downpipes. I'd be surprised if it wasn't an option for other cars.


Yes that's the point. The topic of debate was that it will Not pass certain inspections if there's more than.one readiness code disabled. 

It should just be coding out the bank 2 o2 sensor and putting only that into "not ready" status as to nullify the car passing too much Exhaust being a high flow cat. Which should put you ok as per state regulation with just one not ready sensor. 

I've never heard of having a specific cat fault code... especially with the second o2 sensor in not ready status it'll not know that there's too much exhaust gas passing triggaring the mil and status codes. 




Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

lil'red said:


> It should just be coding out the bank 2 o2 sensor and putting only that into "not ready" status as to nullify the car passing too much Exhaust being a high flow cat. Which should put you ok as per state regulation with just one not ready sensor.


Just a heads up Lil'red, our Tigauns don't get that luxury in Ontario. Our R's are allowed one not ready and no DTCs, but our Tiguan have to be in full readiness with no DTCs.


----------



## lil'red (Jan 23, 2013)

dorkage said:


> Just a heads up Lil'red, our Tigauns don't get that luxury in Ontario. Our R's are allowed one not ready and no DTCs, but our Tiguan have to be in full readiness with no DTCs.


Ahh fair enough. I'm ok with my tight cause my wife wont let me touch it. Well. She lets me drive it. Just no Modding it. The R on the other hand... haha 

Let me know if you ever make it to t-dot way. I'm headed to Vermont in a couple weeks but ill have the wife kid and Tiggy or else I'd suggest a k-town hangout on the way back. 

I never had an issue passing emissions with my mk5 stage 2+ gti. But I guess as it was also a bit older it was fine with one not ready. 

If that's the same case for DE then best bet is to purchase the Apr dongle throw on a spacer on the post cat o2 sensor and detune the car the week before state inspection drive a bunch so its back to readiness and then tune it back to s2 after. Tuners started making a killing with their dongles.



Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

lil'red said:


> Let me know if you ever make it to t-dot way.


Yeah man, will do. My brother lives in Niagara and we are planning to go down to Wonderland and for Pride this year.


----------



## shadowofshoe (Apr 2, 2009)

Bought One- VWless for 3 years

I'm happy to be back! Sold my 04 R to buy my wife a 2017 Suby naturally my car had a great trade in value lol.
Now I own a 2015 Tiquan SE 4-Motion. Sadly also had (successful) out patient surgery today as well lol... picking it up sometime soon.
I know my way around the forum but any initial thoughts (29972 m.) Or wisdom for me... so excited!
Thanks All !
Mike


----------



## geronata (Jan 29, 2018)

grimmaru said:


> Not an elitist, but I only have experience with the right tools. We (as a household) made the grave mistake of owning two Volkswagens, so I just invested in the tools. It's saved me a fortune in maintenance and repair costs. I've told you what I know, and I don't want to speculate and learn that something broke. I'm sure that if you have the expertise you can use a power source to move the EPB because it is just a motor that needs to reverse voltage to spin backwards; breaking something yourself is always more expensive than paying someone to do maintenance for you.


Finally got around to inspecting my front and rear brakes and only needed to replace my rear pads as all rotors were still good. I was able to wind back the rears fully using a 12V battery charger to the EPB motor and then manually retract the piston to allow the new pads the necessary room. This procedure was surprisingly easy. I also was able to bleed the brake lines as well. First time doing a brake bleed and this went without any hiccups. A very good experience overall :thumbup:


----------



## Roly4Mo (Nov 11, 2017)

3rd oil change done... Switched out to Castrol 5w40 from Mobil 1 0w40. Realized that I'm losing about a quart after 5k miles. I was on the fence with the Castrol or Rotella but got a good deal for $30 with a mann filter at advanced auto. 

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## khawk86 (Mar 31, 2018)

*Rcd330*

Installed a RCD330 Headunit w/ Android Auto.










Haven't used it much yet, but it did not run well with my unlocked/budget phone. Ran well with a Samsung S7. Not sure if there are phones that are not compatible with Android Auto?

Still have to learn the setup. Defaults to a reverse camera (I dont have one), doesn't turn off when the car turns off. 

Overall seems well worth the cost.


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

I just put one in the wife's tig yesterday. Same issues and opinion. I will be looking for fw or sw updates to see if I can make it better. Asus zenphone w/ 6GB of Ram. Not a phone issue. It would not even work with my galaxy s4... 

Sent from my SM-S975L using Tapatalk


----------



## khawk86 (Mar 31, 2018)

Apparently there are a list of compatible phones on Android website. Not sure if this a just advertisement for new phones or phones Android Auto is designed to work with. 

Was going to try the new firmware from this website at some point: http://rcd330plus.com/forumdisplay.php?fid=1


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

Yesterday:

-Full interior/exterior spring cleaning detail, and ditched the wax for ceramic coating for the first time

Today:

-Lubed all the door seals and sunroof


----------



## 24valvett (Feb 15, 2011)

Installed SuperPro rear sway bar and SuperPro front and rear endlinks.


----------



## FranzMoor (Oct 18, 2014)

Finally got my aeroblade bars on!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jasonmui (Aug 15, 2015)

*Washed tigger*


----------



## lil'red (Jan 23, 2013)

Just got home from anniversary weekend away with the wife dog and 10 month old. Home to Stowe, VT and back with a stop off in Ottawa for the night. Just under 1900 kms (1230 miles) Wednesday to Sunday. Lots of beer and good times... the haul... (all cans are 2 deep)









Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roly4Mo (Nov 11, 2017)

jasonmui said:


>


Car wash for dummies... How does that foam bath work? Is it just spray and rinse or is there scrubbing involved too?

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## jasonmui (Aug 15, 2015)

Roly4Mo said:


> Car wash for dummies... How does that foam bath work? Is it just spray and rinse or is there scrubbing involved too?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


It's really just a extra precaution when rinsing the car, like not really necessary but fun to use and looks cool. You just foam it down, rinse it off, and wash like you normally would.


----------



## 24valvett (Feb 15, 2011)

Installed apr intake a hand me down from the r after installing the gen2


----------



## Bobdhd (Jul 11, 2013)

FranzMoor said:


> Finally got my aeroblade bars on!


Nice pic !


----------



## goran.gli (Aug 24, 2009)

lil'red said:


>


spittin' image of you hahaha.
congrats


----------



## 24valvett (Feb 15, 2011)

*Exhaust*

Got home from work early yesterday and built a stainless 3” catback exhaust


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

lil'red said:


>


Goldendoodle?


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Ordered new tires.

Since Nokian makes excellent winter and all-weather tires...

I'd figure I try out one of their 3-season tires (claim to be all-season, but I use winter tires or all-weather tires in the winter)
...
.
.
.
Nokian Z-line A/S
https://simpletire.com/nokian-p235-50r18-t430062-tires
$96 per tire at the time of ordering.

I'd say it's a great price.
The SUV version with Kevlar reinforced sidewalls are not available in 235/50r18


----------



## lil'red (Jan 23, 2013)

BsickPassat said:


> Goldendoodle?


Part goldendoodle part chicken..

haha.
Nice choice of tire. Nokian was always a premium tire in the cycling world back in the day. The finns know what theyre doing!

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

BsickPassat said:


> Ordered new tires.
> 
> Since Nokian makes excellent winter and all-weather tires...
> 
> ...


In for a review since I was thinking of getting these same tires for my Passat. The price is right (actually one of the cheapest priced tires available) and they have a 50k warranty for my application.
I just can't find many people running them though and/or reviews


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

15k mile oil change


----------



## Roly4Mo (Nov 11, 2017)

puma1552 said:


> 15k mile oil change


You're a braver soul than I am. I changed the internal timer and it's 5k miles for me

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

puma1552 said:


> 15k mile oil change


I wouldn't do that unless used oil analysis told me it was safe.

That being said, just did a 5K mile oil change. Maybe it's time to experiment to see if I can do 10K miles oil changes.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

snobrdrdan said:


> In for a review since I was thinking of getting these same tires for my Passat. The price is right (actually one of the cheapest priced tires available) and they have a 50k warranty for my application.
> I just can't find many people running them though and/or reviews


Nokian winters people know.

Their all-season lineup, very people know about. All people know is when Consumer Reports tested their Entyre, it didn't get the claimed mileage, so they have a bad reputation for wear.

Plus, the Z-line A/S and the Entyre C/S are relatively new to the market, so it's very rare to find people running them. Also they don't have the distribution like other major tire brands and the hype like a Michelin or Continental tires.

Nokian is building a plant in Dayton, TN and expected to be operational in 2020, so eventually the US/Canada all-season tires will be made in the US. Probably the all-weather tires as well (WR G-series)


----------



## bgadds (Feb 17, 2007)

BsickPassat said:


> I wouldn't do that unless used oil analysis told me it was safe.
> 
> That being said, just did a 5K mile oil change. Maybe it's time to experiment to see if I can do 10K miles oil changes.


best mechanic i ever knew never changed his oil, just the filter every 10,000 miles, and topped it off. been driving the same jetta for 150,000 miles and counting.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

BsickPassat said:


> Nokian winters people know.
> 
> Their all-season lineup, very people know about. All people know is when Consumer Reports tested their Entyre, it didn't get the claimed mileage, so they have a bad reputation for wear.
> 
> ...


Yeah I finally tried their Hakkapeliitta snow tires last year and was amazed....so I don't think they'd be cheap/crappy tires, but it's hard to pull the trigger on something so important when there are no/few reviews of them

And, like I said, for the price....there's nothing else available for that cheap (or anything I'd run/gamble on anyways)

I did see that they are building that plan too


----------



## YikeGrymon (Sep 12, 2005)

bgadds said:


> best mechanic i ever knew never changed his oil, just the filter every 10,000 miles, and topped it off. been driving the same jetta for 150,000 miles and counting.




How could he never have any new oil in there? I mean, if he's not draining it before taking the filter off he's probably making a big mess someplace. And losing a bunch of oil in the process, more than topping off would replace. Or did you mean that he drains it and puts it back.

This is one of the stranger things I've read here.


----------



## big_ol_meat (Dec 25, 2014)

Dyed my dark gray trim to black









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

look at what showed up at my door










Made in Russia (until the Dayton, TN is operational)









and low rolling resistance for a UHPAS tire


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

I don’t mean to be negative but are they genuine? The pictures I saw on the web included wear percentage markers on the tread.


https://www.nokiantires.com/all-season-tires/nokian-zline-a-s/


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

troystg said:


> I don’t mean to be negative but are they genuine? The pictures I saw on the web included wear percentage markers on the tread.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yes, they do have them. I happen not to take a picture of the DSI.

Nokian has a factory in Russia. My old WR G3 in 235/45r17 were also made in russia

https://www.nokiantyres.com/company/about-us/production/

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

I don’t disbelieve you. I was just checking since in the electronics field we get so many fake semiconductors that I though it was spilling over to tires too.

I am keenly watching your opinions since I am planning on ordering them for my wife in the next 2 weeks.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

after a failed attempt to replace the reverse lights with Silverstar 921, could not reach the inside torx screw....

I decided to de-mudflap my car after seeing how much trapped dirt there was.

If I do decide to mudflap my car again, it will be some Rokblokz.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

troystg said:


> I am keenly watching your opinions since I am planning on ordering them for my wife


Same here...


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

Got a Remap on my Tiguan while at Eurokracy this weekend. "Stage 2"










Going to get an eBay intercooler and maybe upgrade the piping and diverter valve soon.


----------



## bgadds (Feb 17, 2007)

YikeGrymon said:


> How could he never have any new oil in there? I mean, if he's not draining it before taking the filter off he's probably making a big mess someplace. And losing a bunch of oil in the process, more than topping off would replace. Or did you mean that he drains it and puts it back.
> 
> This is one of the stranger things I've read here.


change the filter and you lose less than a quart, so change the filter, check the oil and add enough to bring it to full. easy peasy. 
change my oil every 10,000 as recommended. never understood changing it more often than a manufacturer recommends. 

had a buick regal a few years back that didn't even have a recommended mileage. the computer kept track of things and told you when you needed to change it. driving 95% highway miles, i averaged 16,000 between oil changes.


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

EDIT:

For the record 255/50/R19's DON'T fit.


Dismounted the Pirelli Scorpions (255/50/R19), mounted, nitrogen filled and balanced the Nokians. Went to put the Nokians on and they hit the spring cups on the front shocks. Dismounted the Nokians remounted the Pirelli's balanced them and put them back on. A LOT of work and not fun when you are pissed at yourself.

Ordered the correct size and they should be here Thursday.

END EDIT:


I decided to get some also. Ordered last night, will be here Wednesday. I will put them on next week.


BsickPassat said:


> Yes, they do have them. I happen not to take a picture of the DSI.
> 
> Nokian has a factory in Russia. My old WR G3 in 235/45r17 were also made in russia
> 
> ...


Sent from my SM-S975L using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

bgadds said:


> change the filter and you lose less than a quart, so change the filter, check the oil and add enough to bring it to full. easy peasy.
> change my oil every 10,000 as recommended. never understood changing it more often than a manufacturer recommends.
> 
> had a buick regal a few years back that didn't even have a recommended mileage. the computer kept track of things and told you when you needed to change it. driving 95% highway miles, i averaged 16,000 between oil changes.


AT 200,000 miles on my old Passat 2.0T, I was going through so much oil, about 1 quart per 1000 miles (which was still acceptable to VW standards), by the time I hit 5000 miles, already went through the crankcase capacity.


----------



## Roly4Mo (Nov 11, 2017)

The issue I'm having with my 2011 with 62k miles. I'm losing 1.5qt per 5k miles. That was using Mobil1 0w40. I've notice that the oil is very light and since it rarely sees temps below 60°, I decided to go 5w40 which is thicker since I can't find 10w40... Although I might look into 10w60.


BsickPassat said:


> AT 200,000 miles on my old Passat 2.0T, I was going through so much oil, about 1 quart per 1000 miles (which was still acceptable to VW standards), by the time I hit 5000 miles, already went through the crankcase capacity.


Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

troystg said:


> I decided to get some also. Ordered last night, will be here Wednesday. I will put them on next week.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S975L using Tapatalk


Below is my initial thoughts after this weekend

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...r18-tire&p=112164401&viewfull=1#post112164401


----------



## echomatics (Oct 19, 2012)

Got an amazing deal on some VW roof cross bars and added the upright bike rack. Easy to install and was hauling the bike around on the weekend. Question for the Vortex team; The crossbars (2012) don't have a lock on the end caps. Also, the bike rack has 3 clamps that secure it to the cross bars. The bike rack did not come with instructions so not sure who you secure it (for security reasons) to the cross bars. It came with some black metal brackets and long bolts but can't figure out how they connect to them. If anyone knows please share your wisdom. Thanks in advance! 

<a href="https://ibb.co/jpSYqJ"><img src="https://image.ibb.co/mG4rcy/IMG_0662.jpg" alt="IMG_0662" border="0"></a>


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

The Mont Blanc Barracuda rack, iirc would use the black metal brackets to clamp under the bars. You should be able to find instructions on the web, on Mont Blanc's website (not Thule)


----------



## echomatics (Oct 19, 2012)

BsickPassat said:


> The Mont Blanc Barracuda rack, iirc would use the black metal brackets to clamp under the bars. You should be able to find instructions on the web, on Mont Blanc's website (not Thule)


Amazing, thanks for the help! :thumbup:


----------



## Idealerization (Dec 23, 2015)

Jumped on the Nokian bandwagon and ordered a set of the A/S Zline in 255/40/19 sizing.


----------



## 2ptslo (Jul 16, 2003)

Bought a 2016 S. Wanted one for the past 5 years and finally got one after many golfs and GTIs and a few Audis. So far very happy with the decision. Probably going to do stage 1 tune, 19” wheels and coilovers and done. Kind of over the headache of engine builds and performance tunes and endless mods. Need a break from the whirlwind. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

But, but, but the tig is very easy to tune and mod.... Basically a fat r....

He says as he is putting on new rubber.









Sent from my SM-S975L using Tapatalk


----------



## jasonmui (Aug 15, 2015)

Put in a RCD340 to replace the original RCD 310. Also added some cheap aftermarket Chinese backup cam that I got off amazon for like $30. So all in was under $300 and well worth doing.


----------



## gearheadzTV (Sep 15, 2009)

New Continental extremecontact DWS tires and a set of OEM Mallory wheels I've had sitting in the garage...looks great!


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

gearheadzTV said:


> New Continental extremecontact DWS tires and a set of OEM Mallory wheels I've had sitting in the garage...looks great!


Yet no pictures. .. ? 

Sent from my SM-S975L using Tapatalk


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

Roly4Mo said:


> You're a braver soul than I am. I changed the internal timer and it's 5k miles for me
> 
> Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk





BsickPassat said:


> I wouldn't do that unless used oil analysis told me it was safe.
> 
> That being said, just did a 5K mile oil change. Maybe it's time to experiment to see if I can do 10K miles oil changes.


car has 15k miles, that was oil change #3...not a 15k oil change interval


----------



## krieg (Jun 29, 2018)

Changed timing tensioner 
Ooh what fun

2011 S model 98700 miles, still had the original one 

Looking to do fog lights.


----------



## krieg (Jun 29, 2018)

Roly4Mo said:


> Car wash for dummies... How does that foam bath work? Is it just spray and rinse or is there scrubbing involved too?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


What brand roof rack?


----------



## 24valvett (Feb 15, 2011)

Had the intake manifold, injectors and seals all replaced by the dealer for free because of a p2015 error code for intake flap malfunction. Vw extended warranty to 120k for this issue


----------



## Roly4Mo (Nov 11, 2017)

Up to what year... It is it milage only?

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

I put on the Nokian Zline AS 255/40/r19's 3 days ago... Initially they had 40 psi but that was dropped to 38 psi. 

Much quieter than the worn out Pirelli's and much smoother ride. Even the wife is looking forward to a longer trip to try them out.

No rain driving yet.

I preferred them at 40 psi, wife prefers them at 38. Yes you can actually tell a difference with 2psi. 

Sent from my SM-S975L using Tapatalk


----------



## big_ol_meat (Dec 25, 2014)

24valvett said:


> Had the intake manifold, injectors and seals all replaced by the dealer for free because of a p2015 error code for intake flap malfunction. Vw extended warranty to 120k for this issue


This is interesting. I have an appointment for July 10th and I'm at 118,xxx miles right now. I have the intake manifold p2015 error right now. Is this common for VW to extend the warranty?


----------



## 24valvett (Feb 15, 2011)

Yea it’s a known issue and they’ve already extended it to 120k warranty on the intake manifold, just called my dealer and gave them my vin and what the error code was to confirm the tiguan fell into that category and they verified over the phone and scheduled me for repair


----------



## Project_2501 (Apr 21, 2008)

Installed Ohlins Road & Track coilovers, adjustable rear control arms, tie arms, sway bar end links, and a bunch of other stuff. 










They were purchased for a Mk5 GTI (MI10 model) and that height is set using mfg recommended settings (2mm preload front, 35mm spring seat height rear). Alignment is badly needed, but all the adjustable parts are installed so that will be easy to get accurate. Probably going to do that myself with some string and a tape measure when I get back to my car this weekend. 

No clue on ride quality yet, I haven’t been able to drive it as I’m home in MA for a family emergency.


----------



## lil'red (Jan 23, 2013)

You can probably get a 4 wheel lazer allignment for like $100. it'd be well worth it to get things dialed in right. A couple degrees off and you're cooking sets of tires.... but I'm sure you already know that. Sounds like a sweet sweet setup. Ohlins too hope it gets used to its full racecar potential. 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Project_2501 (Apr 21, 2008)

lil'red said:


> You can probably get a 4 wheel lazer allignment for like $100. it'd be well worth it to get things dialed in right. A couple degrees off and you're cooking sets of tires.... but I'm sure you already know that. Sounds like a sweet sweet setup. Ohlins too hope it gets used to its full racecar potential.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


Tape measure and a string will do you better than a shop that doesn’t care about the difference between -0.9* and -1.25*.


----------



## Roly4Mo (Nov 11, 2017)

I'll second that opinion. I remember when I first saw a friend align a low rider truck about 25yrs ago with a string and fishing weight as a guide. Blew my mind.

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## lil'red (Jan 23, 2013)

Interesting... I would absolutely love to see this... 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Project_2501 (Apr 21, 2008)

lil'red said:


> Interesting... I would absolutely love to see this...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


I suggest googling it (I’ll be doing the same) because I’ve forgotten the basic math involved. I haven’t done trig in over a decade, but that’s how you find camber. Vertical plumb straight down (or ruler), measure distance from ruler to rim lip. Math, find angle, adjust. Or, calculate for angle solving for distance, and adjust to the distance you want to create the angle. 

My buddy and I are using stacks of cinderblocks as risers w/ plastic sheeting under the front wheels to allow for range of motion within the steering rack. $30 in blocks, string, ruler, measuring tape, pencil, paper, and you’ll never need to pay an alignment shop again. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## gearheadzTV (Sep 15, 2009)

troystg said:


> Yet no pictures. .. ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-S975L using Tapatalk


😔 It's a pia to post pics using my iPad. I'm never in the tex with my laptop. Any suggestions? I use snapfish to host the pics but they kinda suck.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

gearheadzTV said:


> 😔 It's a pia to post pics using my iPad. I'm never in the tex with my laptop. Any suggestions? I use snapfish to host the pics but they kinda suck.


www.flickr.com

I have the app on my phone & it can easily send them right there. Then just copy & paste the image link here


----------



## Project_2501 (Apr 21, 2008)

www.imgur.com

Similar solution, just another option. Personally I use this one. It’s easier imo. Flickr is better for maintaining image quality, however.


----------



## dadjoke (Oct 16, 2017)

Project_2501 said:


> www.imgur.com
> 
> Similar solution, just another option. Personally I use this one. It’s easier imo. Flickr is better for maintaining image quality, however.


I use Imgur, as well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lil'red (Jan 23, 2013)

I use the tapatalk app. Easy to post pics... 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Project_2501 (Apr 21, 2008)

lil'red said:


> I use the tapatalk app. Easy to post pics...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


Crapatalk is a super hard pass, but if it floats your goat :thumbup:


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

The issue with Flickr app is it's just a link to the Flickr page for the photo

https://flic.kr/p/KhHEpk

To img-tag it, you need a PC and get the actual file path to embed it.

On Google Chrome, you right click on the picture and then "View Page Source", then search for the jpg. Copy it, and embed into forum









Painted the faux skid plate today.

and applied formula 303 protectant to the sunroof seal



snobrdrdan said:


> www.flickr.com
> 
> I have the app on my phone & it can easily send them right there. Then just copy & paste the image link here


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## 24valvett (Feb 15, 2011)

Had 35% put on the front 2 doors and 50% on the windshield, and pulled the first gen apr intake and installed the 2nd gen instead


----------



## mushroom_curry (Apr 21, 2004)

Tune, first oil change (doing them every 6000 km) OEM all silver RS5 Rotors (20x9 et+26) with 245/40/20s all around + Touareg centercaps, and LED tail lights. Love the car so far. 

Considering 25mm spacers rear and 10mm spacers front. 

Just need to swap over to a Euro bumper asap - if anyone is thinking about selling their setup let me know!


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Installed aspherical mirrors. If you want a DIY, I can post one

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

mushroom_curry said:


> Tune, first oil change (doing them every 6000 km) OEM all silver RS5 Rotors (20x9 et+26) with 245/40/20s all around + Touareg centercaps, and LED tail lights. Love the car so far.
> 
> Considering 25mm spacers rear and 10mm spacers front.
> 
> Just need to swap over to a Euro bumper asap - if anyone is thinking about selling their setup let me know!


Nice :thumbup:

Got a side pic though?


----------



## mushroom_curry (Apr 21, 2004)

snobrdrdan said:


> Nice
> 
> Got a side pic though?






















Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roly4Mo (Nov 11, 2017)

Personally I think 20's are too much, unless they're slammed... But to me it defeats the purpose of the Tig. Now, if this isn't your daily driver, go for it. 

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roly4Mo (Nov 11, 2017)

Kinda like this Bentley 20's which pulls off the look when lowered 2+inches









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## goran.gli (Aug 24, 2009)

Fantastic :thumbup::thumbup:



mushroom_curry said:


> OEM all silver RS5 Rotors (20x9 et+26) with 245/40/20s all around + Touareg centercaps, and LED tail lights. Love the car so far.


----------



## ccaissie (Jul 24, 2015)

*R&R Water pump, decarbon valves.*

Yesterday and today, 6 hrs working time, $300 OEM parts. 

Could cut it to <5 hrs, by using some better sequences of assembly/disassembly.

Had a little trouble getting air out of system...not like my easy 99.5 Jetta 2.0.


----------



## ccaissie (Jul 24, 2015)

bgadds said:


> best mechanic i ever knew never changed his oil, just the filter every 10,000 miles, and topped it off. been driving the same jetta for 150,000 miles and counting.


probably the car "changes itself" by now.....

i change mine every 3-5k miles, and i have 292k on my 99.5 2.0 jetta. almost never add any.

that says i'm an even better mechanic. whadda you think?


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

https://flic.kr/p/Kp8SVZ

https://flic.kr/p/LVryvQ

Yakima skybox 16 is on to prepare for a cross country drive

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## tshefley (Aug 14, 2013)

I hate making lemonade from someone elses lemons, but found a steal on a brand new set of OEM savannahs. Will be installing soon on the wolf tig.


----------



## dubluv2003 (Oct 22, 2010)

Got a new grille! 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Project_2501 (Apr 21, 2008)

Aligned it, drove the heck out of it, and now want some more bits for the front to get better alignment specs.


----------



## 18andTiguan (Mar 23, 2018)

big_ol_meat said:


> Dyed my dark gray trim to black
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How did you do this !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Project_2501 (Apr 21, 2008)

18andTiguan said:


> How did you do this !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I always had the best luck with a heat gun on my old Mk2s and Mk3s.


----------



## 18andTiguan (Mar 23, 2018)

Project_2501 said:


> I always had the best luck with a heat gun on my old Mk2s and Mk3s.


Is there some kind of black dye you buy for plastics and then just heat gun dry it ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Project_2501 (Apr 21, 2008)

18andTiguan said:


> Is there some kind of black dye you buy for plastics and then just heat gun dry it ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


With the heat gun, it's almost like you're lightly re-melting the top layer of the plastic to bring the color back. Make sure it's super clean first else you'll risk melting the contaminates into the trim. 

Other options include using polishing compounds and the like, and some people prefer these methods. YMMV.


----------



## Project_2501 (Apr 21, 2008)

Contacted Ohlins about spring rate questions.

MI-10 Road & Track coilovers are rated to handle up to an additional 25% of rate over their stock springs (70N/mm front, 60N/mm rear).

Reason being, even at full-stiff in the rear and -2 clicks from max in the front, I still feel that the suspension, particularly the rear end, is still a bit soft. I'm on factory sway bars at present as I feel sways to be a cheater way of adding rate vs just adding rate to begin with (assuming the chassis can handle that much). I may consider the 034 solid rear bar, but that's not going to accomplish the same thing as just adding rate. 

Ultimately this stems from rubbing at my ride height, but that's not really something that can be set. So to say, on a proper setup the front ride height dictates the rear (actually corner-balancing would, but I couldn't find someone around me willing to do it). The front springs were properly adjusted for preload, and then the rear height setting matched. This ended up being 15mm higher than suggested by Ohlins (however this was due to the initial application for these coilovers being a GTI). Plus it looks fantastic at the present height in my opinion. It has settled slightly since initial install.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Took a quick break at work to put in new plugs, Denso IK22 (#5310). To replace the 20,000 miles and change of the NGK BKR7EIX (#2667).

Too bad no one sells the Iridium plugs with the platinum tipped ground electrode, like the Denso VK22, and apparently there is a NGK BRKR7EIX-P (#2690). Too bad I don't think NGK as a Laser Iridium Equivalent of the stock Laser Platinum PFR7S8EG.

I would love to have Denso make a IK22-TT, with a platinum tip on the ground electrode.


----------



## eltrcutter (Aug 11, 2015)

Had some fun replacing the leaky water pump and cleaning the intake valves with brushes and carb cleaner. Will do a CRC GDI cleaner before my next OC. Currently at 57k miles or 90k km.

























just happen to take the picture with the valve open, I did check for it to be closed while I was cleaning the port.


----------



## Project_2501 (Apr 21, 2008)

Those valves look gnarly...

Not today, but yesterday - got a 30k oil change and had 034 Motorsport flash their Stage 1 tune to my car. Had to pull the ECU because they couldn't get it through the scan port. Probably same reason why I couldn't get the Eurodyne PowerTap module to work for me either.

Also I have some fun clunking in the rear end post-suspension install, so that's going to be a hoot to figure out. :thumbup:


----------



## Dubsport Inc (Oct 12, 2002)

Installed the Techtonics Tuning Borla cat back (already have the dual cat downpipe) now loving the shift "farts"... perfect fit and aggresive tone! Also installled the GFB diverter valve+ to stop the honking noise I was getting after installing the Borg Warner turbo and a set of wheel studs!


----------



## tshefley (Aug 14, 2013)

Finally got the fronts tinted


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Bought base bars at Waterfest for $300 plus shipping

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

Upgraded the struts and shocks from oem to koni special actives and I am loving the difference (tig is on vogtland lowering springs). 

Also had the brake cAlipers painted black to match the tigs stormtrooper theme. Only thing left to black out is the window trims and should have that done by next week. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

While at APR tent at Waterfest, getting the reflash to Stage 1+ (CAI file), they told me I had a P0299.

Checked the DV when it started to pour, and find out I have the 06H 145 710 C DV.

So, when it's not raining tomorrow, I'll have to inspect the wastegate actuator for play.


----------



## tshefley (Aug 14, 2013)

Finally got the fronts tinted. Savannah's arrived last week, fogs will be here this week sometime. I haven't decided on running boards yet or not.


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

After putting vogtland lowering springs on the car with 18 inch strada perfetto rims, the struts and shocks quickly wore out leaving me with an uncomfortable ride. This weekend I installed some koni special actives ( about $470 on ECS Tuning front and rear) and the ride is smooth again. While installing the konis I also had the brake calipers painted black to match the cars theme. Only have the window trims left to black out and that will be getting vinyl wrapped this week.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

BsickPassat said:


> Installed aspherical mirrors. If you want a DIY, I can post one
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


I would love to see one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

Just wrapped the chrome window trims in black vinyl. Ross tech cable has been ordered. Black personalized plates are waiting for me at the dmv. Can’t wait to customize it more. 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Installed VW accessory cross bars

I think I developed arthritis in my thumbs installing the rubber strip

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Gestapo Librarian (Aug 2, 2016)

MJG44 said:


> Black personalized plates are waiting for me at the dmv.


That's a thing?!?


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

Gestapo Librarian said:


> That's a thing?!?


California has a “1960 legacy” plate that is black with yellow writing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bucktown80 (Mar 8, 2016)

troystg said:


> But, but, but the tig is very easy to tune and mod.... Basically a fat r....
> 
> He says as he is putting on new rubber.


What size are those tired and what brand/model are those rotors?

It's time for new tires for me and I want to upgrade my rotors.


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

Sorry to say but the rotors were 4.5 yrs ago so I have long forgot the brand. I "think" I got them at ecstuning though.

Tires are 19" Nokians AS Zline 255/40r19. The 50's wont work but I have not tried the 45's.


EDIT: Thinking about it I used the akebono euro ceramic pads (front and rear) from ecstuning and cheap generic rotors from ebay. Paid like 250-300 for front and rears total, pads included.

Did the same on my passat only the akebono pads ecstuning sent didn't fit. Ecstuning went far and beyond to make it right! But I ended up with hawk hps pads from ecstuning which I like also. 

My wife is not into cars but even she noticed the difference in braking and said thank you once or twice as they saved her @$$ in that go kart on steroids. 


Sent from my SM-S975L using Tapatalk


----------



## lil'red (Jan 23, 2013)

Anybody wanna joust???









Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

lil'red said:


> Anybody wanna joust???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks very road worthy and safe.


----------



## Bobdhd (Jul 11, 2013)

BsickPassat said:


> While at APR tent at Waterfest, getting the reflash to Stage 1+ (CAI file), they told me I had a P0299.
> 
> Checked the DV when it started to pour, and find out I have the 06H 145 710 C DV.
> 
> So, when it's not raining tomorrow, I'll have to inspect the wastegate actuator for play.


Did you ever come to a conclusion about the code ?


----------



## lil'red (Jan 23, 2013)

baboondumdum said:


> That looks very road worthy and safe.


Haha it wasn't actually too bad. It was a 2x8 had to bring it to my buddy's house to have it planed down do 5/4 deck board sized. It didn't move from where it was. Better than sticking 4 feet out the tailgate... with the hatch flapping around. 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

lil'red said:


> Haha it wasn't actually too bad. It was a 2x8 had to bring it to my buddy's house to have it planed down do 5/4 deck board sized. It didn't move from where it was. Better than sticking 4 feet out the tailgate... with the hatch flapping around.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


Might be more aerodynamic hanging out the back though.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Bobdhd said:


> Did you ever come to a conclusion about the code ?


Not yet. The humble mechanic videos point to a new turbo would be needed.

Intercooler hoses look fine

And
.... also replaced the ignition coils with Bosch red ones

https://www.shopdap.com/make-model-...udi-r8-ignition-coils-20t-fsi-tsi-engine.html

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Bobdhd (Jul 11, 2013)

BsickPassat said:


> Not yet. The humble mechanic videos point to a new turbo would be needed.
> 
> Intercooler hoses look fine
> 
> ...


Hmmm... I was planning to tune mine in the next couple of weeks, a bagged turbo so early makes me wonder, mind you if it goes & they won’t cover it it’ll be the time to put something upscale in. 

How many miles are you at ? I’m just over 16,000mi (26,000k)


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Bobdhd said:


> Hmmm... I was planning to tune mine in the next couple of weeks, a bagged turbo so early makes me wonder, mind you if it goes & they won’t cover it it’ll be the time to put something upscale in.
> 
> How many miles are you at ? I’m just over 16,000mi (26,000k)


63,000 miles. Around the time HumbleMechanic says the wastegate tends to go... right after the warranty expires


----------



## dubluv2003 (Oct 22, 2010)

Hit the dirt trails 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bobdhd (Jul 11, 2013)

BsickPassat said:


> 63,000 miles. Around the time HumbleMechanic says the wastegate tends to go... right after the warranty expires


 63,000 ! Wow, that’s a lot of driving in two years, I thought the wife & I were bad at 62mi (100km) a day.


----------



## dfruccio (Nov 20, 2016)

You call that a trail?! It looks just like my driveway. . .

:laugh:



dubluv2003 said:


> Hit the dirt trails
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dubluv2003 (Oct 22, 2010)

dfruccio said:


> You call that a trail?! It looks just like my driveway. . .
> 
> :laugh:


lol then you live in BFE :laugh: 

I didnt have much interest in parking and getting out to take a picture on the rough stuff since it was just me and my wife and she could care less about taking pictures of my car. :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Project_2501 (Apr 21, 2008)

In light of moving back east, to not-CA, I ordered a downpipe, turbo muffler delete, revision D diverter valve, and stuff for an oil change a bit after I arrive. I'm driving down to SD, saying bye to some friends, and one of 'em is gonna make the trek back with me. We'll be taking the 80 most of the way, maybe stopping, probably not. Expecting it to take 4 days total. :sly:


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Project_2501 said:


> In light of moving back east, to not-CA, I ordered a downpipe, turbo muffler delete, revision D diverter valve, and stuff for an oil change a bit after I arrive. I'm driving down to SD, saying bye to some friends, and one of 'em is gonna make the trek back with me. We'll be taking the 80 most of the way, maybe stopping, probably not. Expecting it to take 4 days total. :sly:


Next week I'm doing the opposite 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Project_2501 (Apr 21, 2008)

BsickPassat said:


> Next week I'm doing the opposite
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


Yeah I'm driving out of SoCal next Wednesday.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Monday, I start to drive to socal
I80 to Davenport 
I35 to 70 to KCMO (maybe)
I15 down to socal


Project_2501 said:


> Yeah I'm driving out of SoCal next Wednesday.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Project_2501 (Apr 21, 2008)

BsickPassat said:


> Monday, I start to drive to socal
> I80 to Davenport
> I35 to 70 to KCMO (maybe)
> I15 down to socal
> ...


Have you been out here before?

If not, the freeways are magical. The 5 & 15 merger just north of SD is like 8-10 lanes wide per direction. :laugh:


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Project_2501 said:


> Have you been out here before?
> 
> If not, the freeways are magical. The 5 & 15 merger just north of SD is like 8-10 lanes wide per direction. :laugh:


Yes, many times. My parents retired to OC.

I have a cousin in SD.

The 405 is a lot of lanes per direction in OC also


----------



## slicccknut (Dec 23, 2008)

BsickPassat said:


> 63,000 miles. Around the time HumbleMechanic says the wastegate tends to go... right after the warranty expires


What a coincidence I just recently got this code while scanning my Tiguan R-Line (25000 MI). However, after clearing the code and running the car around town then re-scanning again. The code never came back. Not sure what to think of it.

Are Diverter valve cover under powertrain warranty?


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

slicccknut said:


> What a coincidence I just recently got this code while scanning my Tiguan R-Line (25000 MI). However, after clearing the code and running the car around town then re-scanning again. The code never came back. Not sure what to think of it.
> 
> Are Diverter valve cover under powertrain warranty?



Yes, if you had the 06F style (diaphragm) that tore.

But mine has the 06H 146 710C (piston)


----------



## 2ptslo (Jul 16, 2003)

USP intake installed











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 18andTiguan (Mar 23, 2018)

Project_2501 said:


> With the heat gun, it's almost like you're lightly re-melting the top layer of the plastic to bring the color back. Make sure it's super clean first else you'll risk melting the contaminates into the trim.
> 
> Other options include using polishing compounds and the like, and some people prefer these methods. YMMV.


Thanks for the response ! Do you know of a compound that would bring it back to black? My entire rear valance is the ugly gray type of color


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gumbymac (Jun 28, 2013)

Took mine in to the dealer and had the fuel door solenoid replaced. Wasn't covered under my Extended Warranty (gold package), so it cost around $130. Tip: if your fuel door suddenly stops opening, if you push in on the door slightly and press unlock on your key-fob, you can get it open. Not sure how long that works, but I was nearly out of gas one day at a gas station and did some furious Google searching to figure out how to open my fuel door without destroying it!


----------



## dadjoke (Oct 16, 2017)

gumbymac said:


> Took mine in to the dealer and had the fuel door solenoid replaced. Wasn't covered under my Extended Warranty (gold package), so it cost around $130. Tip: if your fuel door suddenly stops opening, if you push in on the door slightly and press unlock on your key-fob, you can get it open. Not sure how long that works, but I was nearly out of gas one day at a gas station and did some furious Google searching to figure out how to open my fuel door without destroying it!


I’m starting to have that same issue with my Tiguan. Last time I was able to pop it open by chance. Thanks for the tip.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlphaBetaJetta (Sep 24, 2017)

I purchased it!


2016 SE, 10600 miles, 
Pepper gray metallic on charcoal Black. 

Options:
Power sunroof moonroof 
Nav. 
Apple CarPlay 
Backup camera 
Keyless entry/start
Bi Xenon headlights
Powered seat controls 



Will pick it up this weekend!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greggmischenko (Mar 21, 2011)

A couple of weeks ago I had CEL with a couple of P0299 codes right after getting the car back from the dealer (they replace the right front wheel bearing which was making noise and also replaced the battery due to the service campaign). There was also a code stored for something related to the driver's window so I cleared the codes, thinking maybe these were all related to the battery replacement, and gave the car back to my wife (it's her DD).

A couple of days later the P0299 codes came back and I took it for a drive and could tell that it felt very sluggish, but was not making any odd noises. So this past Saturday I took it to the dealership closest to me and they told me it's most likely that the turbo needs replacing due to the wastegate being stuck open. They confirmed the diagnosis on Monday but unfortunately did not have the turbo in stock and said it was showing on backorder with VW with no ETA.

So I called the next closest dealership's parts department, confirmed they had the turbo in stock, and dropped the car off there last night. Repair should be completed by EOD tomorrow. Luckily this happened now while the car still has 4k miles of warranty left. We're 27 months in on a 36 month/45k miles lease so it would have been quite the headache for this to happen out of warranty.

I'm also having them check rear brakes and provide a quote for replacement as they're starting to make noise and when the car was in for an oil change in June they said the rear brakes were nearing need for replacement. I'm a bit surprised by this as the car only has 32k miles on it and my wife drives all highway (35-40 miles of highway each way for work).


Also starting to seriously look at the new Tiguan and see about getting out of our current lease. I had originally leased the current Tiguan for myself but it's a bit cramped now that we have a baby and the 6yr/72k mile warranty on the new Tiguan is certainly attractive. Looking at SEL or SEL-Premium, trying to figure out how much out of pocket it will cost us to get out of the current lease and into the new one...


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

Purchased some lasfit city lights off of amazon to match drl and headlight. Small project but very satisfying when I lock or unlock the tig. Side mirror lights will be coming soon I’m sure. 

Upcoming projects:
Rear wiper arm delete (kill all wipers glass plug)
Neuspeed power module install 
Install carbonio stage 2 intake 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1953Achillies (Jan 14, 2014)

I had a busy 2-3 days.

Picked up and had tires mounted on PC Savannah wheels
Installed an Auto Light switch and the sensor
Mounted and wired Fog Lights
Installed BEC Headlights
Installed a (Copy) of an ABT Grille









[/URL]P1240525 by Bob Lazarony, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/URL]P1240531 by Bob Lazarony, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Roly4Mo (Nov 11, 2017)

Just hit 64k miles on my 2011









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

*Rear Wiper Delete*

After talking with other members I landed on purchasing the Kill All Wipers Glass Rear Wiper Delete. I expected it to be a fast and easy install but ended up losing a clip in the frame of the trunk hatch. Now every time I open and close I hear it flying around in there. Pretty pissed I cant get it out, even tried using a heavy duty magnet to no avail. Looks damn good though


----------



## Project_2501 (Apr 21, 2008)

18andTiguan said:


> Thanks for the response ! Do you know of a compound that would bring it back to black? My entire rear valance is the ugly gray type of color
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've used a product called "Back to Black" by Mothers in the past: http://www.mothers.com/02_products/...IV0MDACh0dOAhJEAAYASAAEgJ4OfD_BwE#&slider1=18

I believe this is the product most-used by folks who don't use the heat gun. I've only attempted this on older cars (the Tig was fine until I went on a 3k mile road trip). The Mothers didn't work great to get Mk2-3 moldings and bumpers back to life, but with a significantly newer vehicle it ought to be more useful. :beer:

For my own vehicle:

Added 15mm of height to the rear to compensate for having the car full of stuff, a friend of mine, and my doggo for a 3100mi cross-country trip. Drove from San Diego to Southcoast Massachusetts in 4 days.

Since getting back I've installed a Revision D diverter valve, and a CTS Turbo muffler delete. I think it makes a difference, but the lady-friend confirmed that it threw her butt back into the seat a bit harder than it had prior in the day. CTS Turbo claims like 6-7hp for the turbo muffler delete, and looking at the stock parts I can understand it. Though without having upgraded the squashed pipe immediately after that, I know it's leaving flow efficiency on the table, and thus more power.










Speaking of which, why did VW/AUDI design that pipe like this? Engine removal / installation? Acoustics? Can't be any cheaper than a simpler round design like the upgrade pieces are.


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

Project_2501 said:


> I've used a product called "Back to Black" by Mothers in the past: http://www.mothers.com/02_products/...IV0MDACh0dOAhJEAAYASAAEgJ4OfD_BwE#&slider1=18


I have used this on an older car as well and found results to look amazing for about 1-2 months then I get a white staining look on the plastic. Not sure if this is from the Mothers product drying up over time but once I reapply it is gone again. But yes I would recommend this product as well.



Project_2501 said:


> Speaking of which, why did VW/AUDI design that pipe like this? Engine removal / installation? Acoustics? Can't be any cheaper than a simpler round design like the upgrade pieces are.


I have heard it is because the engine is used throughout so many different models and the engine comes with it installed on it already and the engine has to be dropped in through the top and they designed it that way to be able to fit into all models?


----------



## 2ptslo (Jul 16, 2003)

MJG44 said:


> After talking with other members I landed on purchasing the Kill All Wipers Glass Rear Wiper Delete. I expected it to be a fast and easy install but ended up losing a clip in the frame of the trunk hatch. Now every time I open and close I hear it flying around in there. Pretty pissed I cant get it out, even tried using a heavy duty magnet to no avail. Looks damn good though




wiper delete looks great! did you use the MK6 kit?


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

2ptslo said:


> wiper delete looks great! did you use the MK6 kit?


I actually purchased the Q5 plug based off of project_2501 recommendation. There is a slight gap around it but that is to be expected and in my opinion looks way better then the ECS plug that protrudes from the glass. I would definitely recommend Kill All Wipers out of the UK. Took about a week to ship and they sent a free air freshener and the sealant needed. Hardest part is removing the interior plastic pieces with all those clips. And dont buy the wiper remover tool. Tool is total BS it bent the piece it was supposed to be removing and I ended up needing a wrench to remove it by lightly prying it off. Came off very easy with the wrench and wasted $30 on the tool.


----------



## Project_2501 (Apr 21, 2008)

2ptslo said:


> wiper delete looks great! did you use the MK6 kit?


As mentioned, KillAllWipers said to use the Q5 plug when I emailed them a while back. My KaW plug is still sitting in my glove box frankly. I used a 2-for-$0.99 plug from Home Depot and am satisfied enough with it that I haven't bothered to uninstall it for the KaW option.

The little gap around the edges is supposed to be filled with the sealant that goes on the outside during installation. But again, haven't done mine yet myself, so can't totally comment. My buddy's R32 looked flush when done though. :thumbup:


----------



## lil'red (Jan 23, 2013)

MJG44 said:


> Looks damn good though


does look good! You need to switch your plates to black/white as well. You can do the rear with the reviver r plate pro and it looks pretty awesome, only available in Cali. Gotta figure something out for the front after though... 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

Project_2501 said:


> As mentioned, KillAllWipers said to use the Q5 plug when I emailed them a while back. My KaW plug is still sitting in my glove box frankly. I used a 2-for-$0.99 plug from Home Depot and am satisfied enough with it that I haven't bothered to uninstall it for the KaW option.
> 
> The little gap around the edges is supposed to be filled with the sealant that goes on the outside during installation. But again, haven't done mine yet myself, so can't totally comment. My buddy's R32 looked flush when done though.


I did use the sealant but couldnt get it to be smooth around the whole edge so there is not a gap but not perfectly flush. Tiny indent I will say haha. I guess now that the sealant has cured I could do a second pass to try and fill more of the indent. I’ll try to get more pictures later. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

lil'red said:


> does look good! You need to switch your plates to black/white as well. You can do the rear with the reviver r plate pro and it looks pretty awesome, only available in Cali. Gotta figure something out for the front after though...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


I have personalized plates on the way with black background and yellow writing. Will hopefully be picking them up tomorrow at the dmv. 

First time I have heard of the r plate though thank you for the heads up. After researching it Looks to be about $699 with $7 monthly fee? I’m good with black and yellow ($50 registration) $700 and a monthly fee, that’s a little pricey and still pretty rare I’ve heard only a couple 100k people have been able to test it out. And I haven’t seen one yet on the road, but now I will be keeping an eye out. 

So I guess black and yellow will have to do until price comes down on the Rplate. Thank you for the suggestion though! 

**Update: Just called a local shop that is listed as an installation center and he said it is $799 to purchase and would be about $925 with the install. To his knowledge it is white background black lettering. He said they are installing a lot of them in the Bay Area and West LA but has yet to install one in Thousand Oaks where I live. He said in a couple of years the price should be driven down to about $500 and also said the monthly fee is at least $7 possibly more. Quite frankly i think i like the black background better with yellow lettering even though it doesnt match as well. White background and black letter looks pretty plain and not much different from the reg plates.**

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlphaBetaJetta (Sep 24, 2017)

Noticed that I am missing something in the glovebox. Anyone knows what is missing here?













Also there is thins knob inside the glovebox, that cam be turned clockwise and counter. 










What is this knob for?

I know owners manual os right there... I don’t have access to it right now. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eltrcutter (Aug 11, 2015)

AlphaBetaJetta said:


> Noticed that I am missing something in the glovebox. Anyone knows what is missing here?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’ll be brief, the thing that is missing is your pen, as that is a pen holder; the knob thing is the control for the AC chill coming into the glovebox


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

You can stick a pen there. 

Wheh you turn that it allows the ac to go in glove box to cool drinks or a sandwich

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

Brightgolf said:


> You can stick a pen there.
> 
> Wheh you turn that it allows the ac to go in glove box to cool drinks or a sandwich
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


What drinks have you managed to fit in that tiny space?


----------



## AlphaBetaJetta (Sep 24, 2017)

Thanks everyone, 

The AC for glove box is a nice idea!! Maybe for long road trips!

I’m gonna try to fit a flashlight in that place! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

After waiting in line for an hour at the DMV I finally got my “1960 legacy” plates. Ordered them in the beginning of April. 

One step closer. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roly4Mo (Nov 11, 2017)

VW does have a LED flashlight that plugs/charges in the cigarette lighter. 7L6-947-175-A-01C



AlphaBetaJetta said:


> Thanks everyone,
> 
> The AC for glove box is a nice idea!! Maybe for long road trips!
> 
> ...


Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## freakybug_99 (Sep 3, 2003)

Upgraded to crossdrilled and slotted rotors and new pads. Both from stoptech.


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

freakybug_99 said:


> Upgraded to crossdrilled and slotted rotors and new pads. Both from stoptech.


Any pics? Id love to see how it looks on the tig. Do you feel it has made a big difference?


----------



## freakybug_99 (Sep 3, 2003)

To me they made a difference. Better pedal feel. Trying to get the pic loaded.


----------



## freakybug_99 (Sep 3, 2003)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/shares/9b94hk 

Photo of the rotor and pads. Finally got it uploaded.


----------



## AlphaBetaJetta (Sep 24, 2017)

Is this picture of my backup camera normal?













Does it need adjustment? 

I don’t like the fish-eye like picture. 


Is that how your backup camera shows the picture?

Any idea how to fix?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YikeGrymon (Sep 12, 2005)

Put a lil' square of black gaffer's tape over the front-facing light sensor on the rearview. Now the button underneath functions like the old-school day/night lever on a regular mirror. Nice.

The whole automated dimming function has its shortcomings, most notably: If there's any appreciable light ahead of you (sunrise, even a brightly lit street) and people behind you have their lights on... the mirror lightens because of the light you're facing into. Duh. Only way to have the mirror remain darkened is to cover up the front sensor. I experimented with this a few times a while ago, putting a finger over it, etc.

I realize that German engineering (and/or over-engineering, as it frequently goes) is simply "the best," and that pushing or unpushing that little button or flipping the old-school sort of lever is a terrible pain, but still.


----------



## MK5CNY (Sep 4, 2007)

Started accessorizing. Found the crossbars cheap, never used on CL. I had some leftover Por15 to give a good rust preventative coating to the basket. Might go full tilt with spray on bedliner coating if it gets scratched up on our trip to OBX next month. Woot woot 1000th post









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## raygerard (Jul 12, 2015)

Put new wheels on. Neuspeed 19x9 +45 with 15mm spacers all around. They are also a custom emerald green with a brushed front. Tire size is 255/40/19 and lowered on ST coilovers.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

raygerard said:


> Put new wheels on. Neuspeed 19x9 +45 with 15mm spacers all around. They are also a custom emerald green with a brushed front. Tire size is 255/40/19 and lowered on ST coilovers.


Why not get a lower offset wheel, since neuspeed offers those options?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

Installed a Neuspeed Power Module and I fell in love with my car all over again.  I always felt the tig was quick and fun to drive but now it is on a whole new level. Super easy to install and took about 40-50 miles before I really felt the difference. Also installed a Stage 2 carbonio intake.


----------



## raygerard (Jul 12, 2015)

BsickPassat said:


> Why not get a lower offset wheel, since neuspeed offers those options?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


That would have been ideal but I bought these wheels used for the price of one :laugh:


----------



## MK5CNY (Sep 4, 2007)

raygerard - looks classy :thumbup:


----------



## raygerard (Jul 12, 2015)

MK5CNY said:


> raygerard - looks classy :thumbup:



Thank you!:beer:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Although I never left, I'm back.....in a Tiguan

I found & bought a new leftover '17 Sport:
Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr

Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr




^^^
Now who wants the black mirror caps?
(I want some white ones)


----------



## AlphaBetaJetta (Sep 24, 2017)

snobrdrdan said:


> Although I never left, I'm back.....in a Tiguan
> 
> I found & bought a new leftover '17 Sport:
> Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr
> ...



Congrats!

Beautiful car!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Project_2501 (Apr 21, 2008)

snobrdrdan said:


> Although I never left, I'm back.....in a Tiguan
> 
> I found & bought a new leftover '17 Sport:
> Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr
> ...


Are those 18" Mallory's? If so, what's the width on them?

Looks good :thumbup:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

AlphaBetaJetta said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Beautiful car!





Project_2501 said:


> Are those 18" Mallory's? If so, what's the width on them?
> 
> Looks good :thumbup:


Thanks 

Yes sir...the '17 Sport had 18x8, ET30 gray Mallorys :thumbup:


----------



## Rhubarb_and_Custard (Oct 21, 2010)

*Side Stripes*

Curtesy of bushes and trees! 
<a href="https://www.marl.us/Tig/i-jBbTdFw/A"><img src="https://photos.smugmug.com/Tig/i-jBbTdFw/0/e671d760/L/DSC_0104-L.jpg" alt=""></a>

Driving down trails like these:
<a href="https://www.marl.us/Tig/i-dD7pQNX/A"><img src="https://photos.smugmug.com/Tig/i-dD7pQNX/0/e9d469b2/L/IMG_0491-L.jpg" alt=""></a>

[<a href="https://www.marl.us/Tig/i-GcKx3KX/A"><img src="https://photos.smugmug.com/Tig/i-GcKx3KX/0/39d05ee8/L/IMG_0492-L.jpg" alt=""></a>

But worth it for some nice camping with the family
<a href="https://www.marl.us/Tig/i-dhLgsgB/A"><img src="https://photos.smugmug.com/Tig/i-dhLgsgB/0/45666660/L/DSC_0106-L.jpg" alt=""></a>

<a href="https://www.marl.us/Tig/i-gjRsvpZ/A"><img src="https://photos.smugmug.com/Tig/i-gjRsvpZ/0/c1221f95/L/DSC_0135-L.jpg" alt=""></a>


----------



## dubluv2003 (Oct 22, 2010)

Rode out to Maggie Valley for the Sowo Fall Tour show. 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jason__ (Jun 2, 2014)

2017 wolf 4motion 

Remove seat belt chime.
Ch/lh set to 60 seconds
Gauge sweep
Changed haldex a bit more aggressive
Disabled brake dry with wipers active 
Disabled rear wiper with reverse 
Keyless lock when vehicle running
Disabled auto locks, ****ers are expensive and an ******* to install 
Disabled drl with blinker active
Turned on drl notification/indication in cluster
Turned off screen locks on infotainment. No, I don't **** with it while driving, but it's annoying I have to stop so the passenger can use it? Cmon vw, today's programming, use air bag sensor input from passenger seat? Lazy....

OH, wiped and conditioned all the interior.


I think that's all I did for coding? Like to do 4 brake light mod if it's applicable. 

I might look into heated seat memory setting with ignition cycle. 

Sent from my 2PS64 using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

deAutoKey LED's....

Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr


Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr

Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr

Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr


OEM reverse bulbs:
Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr

Install:
Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr

LED reverse bulbs:
Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr


----------



## jason__ (Jun 2, 2014)

Nice on led swap. Huge difference.

Any canbus flags? 

And will interior still fade when? 

Sent from my 2PS64 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roly4Mo (Nov 11, 2017)

jason__ said:


> 2017 wolf 4motion
> 
> Remove seat belt chime.
> Ch/lh set to 60 seconds
> ...


Haldex change? Module or coding?

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## jason__ (Jun 2, 2014)

Code 

Sent from my 2PS64 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roly4Mo (Nov 11, 2017)

jason__ said:


> Code
> 
> Sent from my 2PS64 using Tapatalk


Please do share where to go for this.... 

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## jason__ (Jun 2, 2014)

Man. Google!

I will later. Trying to finish digging a hole with a hough 100.

Sent from my 2PS64 using Tapatalk


----------



## jason__ (Jun 2, 2014)

Roly4Mo said:


> Please do share where to go for this....
> 
> Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


Google


https://www.autoinstruct.com.au/manufacturer/volkswagen/mk2-tiguan/mk2-tiguan-obdeleven-vcds-tweaks/

Sent from my 2PS64 using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

jason__ said:


> Google
> 
> 
> https://www.autoinstruct.com.au/manufacturer/volkswagen/mk2-tiguan/mk2-tiguan-obdeleven-vcds-tweaks/
> ...


That's for the MQB Tiguan, not your tiguan. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## jason__ (Jun 2, 2014)

Would you like a vcds screen shot? I'm not playing this game.

Sent from my 2PS64 using Tapatalk


----------



## jason__ (Jun 2, 2014)

Couldn't find detailed bcm mapping for 5 brake light mod, or tail light blinker mod.....

Buuuutttt


Overlooked a sub slave rain module. So recoded rain module to push the info out , then for windows to auto up through master module.

Programmed heated seat memory setting retention. Driver was 10mins (?), passenger seat was none, so I set both to active. 

Decided to enable emergency blink flashing via tail and brake lights. I'll test that when snow flies.

Also turned voltage to lowest setting for tails to extend bulb life. 

OH, while I was at it... Here a camera shot. 

Haldex mod on a pq35 platform, using the info I posted in previous link 





Sent from my 2PS64 using Tapatalk


----------



## jason__ (Jun 2, 2014)

Well, it's busting 29k miles. I decided to take the morning and freshen up the clutch oil in the haldex unit, along with motor oil and filter. 

Straight forward. Remove filter cover, issue vcds to pressurize to push it out, drain oil, insert new cartridge, add oil, cycle pump to purge air.

Few weeks I hope to install interior leds and backup leds


Window tint is scheduled for Wednesday, it has factory tint, and I'm going over that, so brighter backups would be nice. 


Now onto the 15 tdi wagen...

Sent from my 2PS64 using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

jason__ said:


> Nice on led swap. Huge difference.
> 
> Any canbus flags?
> 
> And will interior still fade when?


Yup...big difference

No codes/issues or flickering with the deAutoKey bulbs.
They act just like OEM, I highly recommend them :thumbup:


----------



## Roly4Mo (Nov 11, 2017)

Haldex mod not working on my 2011, noticed that it has a different module than yours. **** it... Thanks for the link and info though.

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## jason__ (Jun 2, 2014)

No worries. No confirmation until attempt.


One odd issue I have, is when rain sensor picks up diffusion, it sends roll up to windows and sun roof.... BUT

If the windows close before the sunroof, the sunroof stops midway.... Wtf?


I tested it with the remote, and sunroof will finish closing if all windows hit the stops prior...


Hmmm... Pointless! At least be nice if the sunroof closed fully regardless of door windows! 

Sent from my 2PS64 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roly4Mo (Nov 11, 2017)

I believe I saw a second setting for the sunroof on long coding for Central electrics

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## jason__ (Jun 2, 2014)

Oddly it does close, depending on situation 

Jist doesn't finish if the windows are more closed.

If it's the opposite then sunroof beats doors and all is ok. 

Sent from my 2PS64 using Tapatalk


----------



## gumbymac (Jun 28, 2013)

Had to replace my battery today. I've never seen a dashboard act like this one when the battery is dead. It lit up and pulsed fast while trying to crank. Jumped it off and went to Pep Boys for a replacement. A new Bosch battery set me back $195, which is definitely the most expensive battery I've ever bought. Owning a Tiguan R-Line ain't cheap I guess... premium fuel, expensive 19" tires, $200 batteries. Still love it so far!


----------



## Gestapo Librarian (Aug 2, 2016)

gumbymac said:


> Had to replace my battery today. I've never seen a dashboard act like this one when the battery is dead. It lit up and pulsed fast while trying to crank. Jumped it off and went to Pep Boys for a replacement. A new Bosch battery set me back $195, which is definitely the most expensive battery I've ever bought. Owning a Tiguan R-Line ain't cheap I guess... premium fuel, expensive 19" tires, $200 batteries. Still love it so far!


Wait. You spent $200, on a battery, and DIDN"T get an Optima?!? :what::what::what:


----------



## Qmulus (Sep 5, 2015)

Gestapo Librarian said:


> Wait. You spent $200, on a battery, and DIDN"T get an Optima?!? :what::what::what:


Well, I sure wouldn't put an Optima in a Tiguan. I have replaced two of the batteries in my Tiguans in the last two years, and Optima was not even a consideration. First, because it would not fit in the car and second, in my experience, if an Optima (red anyway) goes dead, it is done and will not come back. I have had them in the past, and never again. I guess a yellow top might suit the purpose, yet still not fit properly, but I wouldn't use one if it did.

A good direct fit replacement should give many years of service. These vehicles are not hard on batteries, I so see no advantage to go with something other than a good stock replacement.


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

Agreed but at the same time I still have the original battery in my 08 Passat and the wife's 12 tig. Any idea why yours would need to be replaced so soon?


Qmulus said:


> Well, I sure wouldn't put an Optima in a Tiguan. I have replaced two of the batteries in my Tiguans in the last two years, and Optima was not even a consideration. First, because it would not fit in the car and second, in my experience, if an Optima (red anyway) goes dead, it is done and will not come back. I have had them in the past, and never again. I guess a yellow top might suit the purpose, yet still not fit properly, but I wouldn't use one if it did.
> 
> A good direct fit replacement should give many years of service. These vehicles are not hard on batteries, I so see no advantage to go with something other than a good stock replacement.


Sent from my SM-S975L using Tapatalk


----------



## jason__ (Jun 2, 2014)

A good alternator and acceptable electrical system shouldn't put much if any strain on a battery.

Only juice brute that battery feeds is starters...and glow plugs/grid heaters for those who hate spark plugs... Or those who don't have glow plugs or spark plugs....

My old 8.9 C Cummins come to mind.... Need 4 batteries to get her to lite up in the middle of summer.... 

Sent from my 2PS64 using Tapatalk


----------



## gumbymac (Jun 28, 2013)

I got a Bosch battery. If my many years of owning a classic Beetle have taught me anything, it's the Bosch is the preferred brand of Volkswagen and are pretty high quality.


----------



## Qmulus (Sep 5, 2015)

troystg said:


> Agreed but at the same time I still have the original battery in my 08 Passat and the wife's 12 tig. Any idea why yours would need to be replaced so soon?


That is a good question. I don't see why you would need a new battery on a '15. On the '09s that I had to replace, one was original and was starting to lose capacity as cranking would be pretty slow in winter. The other had an off brand battery that didn't fit properly that a previous owner had installed. I just wanted to have the right battery in it.

FWIW, I have a Porsche Boxster S that often sits for weeks at a time. I got it over four years ago with the battery connected backwards (yes, you read that right) and it was dead as can be. After repairing the car and bringing the battery back to life, I wanted to see if/how long it would last. Even after all the abuse, it is still going. It definitely isn't strong, but it is still going.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

gumbymac said:


> I got a Bosch battery. If my many years of owning a classic Beetle have taught me anything, it's the Bosch is the preferred brand of Volkswagen and are pretty high quality.


VW uses Varta batteries, made by Johnson Controls.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> deAutoKey LED's....
> 
> Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing those great photos and your support. We really appreciate it!

:thumbup:



jason__ said:


> Nice on led swap. Huge difference.
> 
> Any canbus flags?
> 
> ...



It is 100% error free - no errors with the reverse and NO outside resistors are required.

Reverse LEDs:
http://deautokey.com/product/revers...s-in-1-bulb-error-free-fits-all-tiguan-models

For the interior they act just like OEM:
-Won't stay dimly lit when car is off (ghost)
-Will fade in/out like OEM so no harsh on/off

Interior LED:
http://deautokey.com/product/tiguan-2008-current-full-8pc-interior-led-kit-crisp-white-error-free

If you have any questions please let us know.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Windows got tinted

50% on the windshield
35% on the front passenger & driver doors
20% on the rear of the car

Before:
Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr

Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr

Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr

Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr


After:
Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr

Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr


Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr

Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr


----------



## jason__ (Jun 2, 2014)

Whoa. What state allows tinted windshields?

Those near the Mexican border? Texas? 

Sent from my 2PS64 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roly4Mo (Nov 11, 2017)

jason__ said:


> Whoa. What state allows tinted windshields?
> 
> Those near the Mexican border? Texas?
> 
> Sent from my 2PS64 using Tapatalk


That's funny .. Actually none, but if you can get away with it... Go for it!

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Roly4Mo said:


> That's funny .. Actually *none*, but if you can get away with it... Go for it!


Correct

It's illegal, but it's pretty light at "only" 50%

The driver & passenger doors are illegally tinted as well, for here in Michigan, but again it's on the lighter side at "only" 35%


----------



## jason__ (Jun 2, 2014)

Michigan I was only aware front doors are allowed 4" down from top, nothing on windshield, everything else can be sheets of osb

On my 15 tdi wagon i did 95% block on everything behind front doors and windshield.

Front doors are 35 block.

Windshield, I knave bad luck, stones and tickets. So I left it. I might do a strip along top to kill sun. 


Sent from my 2PS64 using Tapatalk


----------



## Project_2501 (Apr 21, 2008)

I went to get my new inspection sticker after having moved to Massachusetts, and immediately the fellow doing the inspection gave me some guff for the OEM tint on the front windows. Beats me man, it came like this when I got it. I think his meter read 30% or so.

He gave me the sticker, don't think he actually cared much, but I was a bit surprised that compared to other potential areas of questioning on my car, that's what was almost the issue.


----------



## Roly4Mo (Nov 11, 2017)

Project_2501 said:


> I went to get my new inspection sticker after having moved to Massachusetts, and immediately the fellow doing the inspection gave me some guff for the OEM tint on the front windows. Beats me man, it came like this when I got it. I think his meter read 30% or so.
> 
> He gave me the sticker, don't think he actually cared much, but I was a bit surprised that compared to other potential areas of questioning on my car, that's what was almost the issue.


Thank God that we don't have this kinda stuff in Florida. 

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## jason__ (Jun 2, 2014)

I just registered a 2012 vehicle I bought. 

It's still in pieces in the garage.

Took papers in, paid $32, got a plate and sticker.


Ahh, Michigan. 

Once on the road, essentially bumpers, lights, windows, mirrors, and reasonable exhaust, tags and insurance against the Vin, you're all set. 

Sent from my 2PS64 using Tapatalk


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

Installed some hood dampers on the tig today. Purchased them from a Russian company on eBay. I have a Jetta mk5 with a hood damper so I was pretty disappointed to find the tig doesn’t have them. Took about 10-15 mins to install with minimal trimming needed. 

There was also another type for sale with a single damper but install looked slightly more complicated and I like the idea that if one were to fail I would still have one standing.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Project_2501 (Apr 21, 2008)

I finally installed my CTS Turbo catted downpipe. Fit alright, though not perfect. Shouldn't get any vibrations or noises.

Finished the install at 2:30am though, so no real clue how it sounds or drives yet.

So far the car has (for the motor):
034 Stage 1 tune (91 octane)
CTS Turbo turbo muffler delete
CTS Turbo downpipe

and I'm running 93 octane because I moved from CA to MA and can do that here...


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Finally installed a couple things.....

OEM accessory frameless Homelink mirror (a direct swap with the OEM auto dimming mirror), part number: 000-072-548-D

Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr

Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr

Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr

Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr

Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr

Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr


OEM "Euro" headlight switch, which adds the running/parking light position....stock:
Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr

New switch:
Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr

Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr

Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr


And I gutted the rear hatch, so I can lay down some Dynamat to go with the Helix soundbox:
Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr


----------



## Project_2501 (Apr 21, 2008)

That Homelink mirror looks excellent! Any coding required for functionality?


----------



## dadjoke (Oct 16, 2017)

Can anyone confirm if that Homelink mirror works with pre-2015 Tiguans?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Project_2501 said:


> That Homelink mirror looks excellent! Any coding required for functionality?


Nope, it was a direct replacement of my OEM auto dimming mirror
It has a Compass display too, but I turned it off
The auto dimming is automatic and can't be turned on/off though (it's on all the time)

What trim Tiguan do you have?

If your Tiguan didn't have the auto dimming mirror and/or rain sensor (like I have), then you'd need a different mirror.
And VW includes a harness that you run to the headlight switch (it plugs inline), that powers it. (since a manual mirror wouldn't have the power harness there)



dadjoke said:


> Can anyone confirm if that Homelink mirror works with pre-2015 Tiguans?


Do you have the square post/mount with rain sensor in your R-line? (post up a pic or two)
If so, it should work like it did on mine....direct replacement, since the OEM auto dimming mirror was the same


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Upgraded the steering wheel to a R-line wheel with paddle shifters


Before:
Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr

After:
Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr

Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr

Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr


----------



## Project_2501 (Apr 21, 2008)

That steering wheel is what caused me to buy my R-Line. (Also to answer your previous question.) It has both auto-dimming and rain sensors.


----------



## yzc717 (Aug 27, 2013)

R line steering wheel installed as well.

26mm hr rsb

Any idea which mirror part I need to convert the OEM manually mirror to auto dimming, or with garage control if possible?

Mine is a 2013 we

Thank you.



Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## jason__ (Jun 2, 2014)

They look the same? Just the cut out for legs?

Looks like the standard wheel in my 15 tdi s trim 

Sent from my 2PS64 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1953Achillies (Jan 14, 2014)

Is the R or even the GTI wheel thicker than the stock one?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Project_2501 said:


> That steering wheel is what caused me to buy my R-Line. (Also to answer your previous question.) It has both auto-dimming and rain sensors.


If it has the clips for the windshield mount (see below)....you can use the same mirror I did & it's a direct swap, assuming the plastic cover for the mirror is the same on a "older" Tig
(I'm not sure why they don't list it though?)










I bought mine from here:
https://www.vwpartssource.com/oem-p...ced-rear-view-mirror-with-homelink-000072548d

And then also submitted the 10% mail in rebate (they're a VW dealer)


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

1953Achillies said:


> Is the R or even the GTI wheel thicker than the stock one?


Just slightly
And it has the perforated leather, the flat bottom, and the bigger indentations at the 9 & 3 positions....it just looks & & feels better.
Plus it added the paddle shifters


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Bolted these on:
Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr

20mm front:
Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr

25mm rear:
Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr


Before:
Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr

Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr


After:
Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr

Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr

Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr


Flush with the flares, front & rear, now


----------



## Roly4Mo (Nov 11, 2017)

Did my rear brakes. Ordered Centric plain rotors and PowerStop ceramic pads from RockAuto. Since the front will be upgraded I wanted to knock out the rears. Took about 3hrs on the floor and 5min on vcds to release the parking brake to retract the pistons. 

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## lil'red (Jan 23, 2013)

Roly4Mo said:


> Did my rear brakes. Ordered Centric plain rotors and PowerStop ceramic pads from RockAuto. Since the front will be upgraded I wanted to knock out the rears. Took about 3hrs on the floor and 5min on vcds to release the parking brake to retract the pistons.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


I have to do this too soon... does it make a difference manual or auto??? I figure with my manual I have control of the parking brake. Does the auto put it on when you're in park???

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

lil'red said:


> I have to do this too soon... does it make a difference manual or auto??? I figure with my manual I have control of the parking brake. Does the auto put it on when you're in park???
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


It makes no difference if you have a manual or automatic.

If you had autohold, when you opened the door, it would engage the parking brake

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## lil'red (Jan 23, 2013)

BsickPassat said:


> It makes no difference if you have a manual or automatic.
> 
> If you had autohold, when you opened the door, it would engage the parking brake
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


Interesting. I don't know if I have it or not... I've got a base base line manual. Ill check when I'm home


Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Roly4Mo (Nov 11, 2017)

lil'red said:


> I have to do this too soon... does it make a difference manual or auto??? I figure with my manual I have control of the parking brake. Does the auto put it on when you're in park???
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


You still have an electronic parking brake. It's a service procedure when swapping out rear pads. I just swapped the rotors and pads and when I was ready to put the calipers back on. Used vcds to open the solenoid and push the piston back. After the calipers were bolted on, then used vcds to close the solenoid. Pumped brake pedal a couple of times and good to go

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## lil'red (Jan 23, 2013)

Nice. Do you still need the piston retract tool for the rears then? I've done a few brake jobs on other cars just never with the electronic parking brake. Thankfully I have a Ross tech cable.


Roly4Mo said:


> You still have an electronic parking brake. It's a service procedure when swapping out rear pads. I just swapped the rotors and pads and when I was ready to put the calipers back on. Used vcds to open the solenoid and push the piston back. After the calipers were bolted on, then used vcds to close the solenoid. Pumped brake pedal a couple of times and good to go
> 
> Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Roly4Mo (Nov 11, 2017)

lil'red said:


> Nice. Do you still need the piston retract tool for the rears then? I've done a few brake jobs on other cars just never with the electronic parking brake. Thankfully I have a Ross tech cable.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


Just a regular piston retractor tool $5. It pushes straight back once the epb is open.

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gestapo Librarian (Aug 2, 2016)

lil'red said:


> Nice. Do you still need the piston retract tool for the rears then? I've done a few brake jobs on other cars just never with the electronic parking brake. Thankfully I have a Ross tech cable.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


Yes.

Rent one from your local auto store. $60 deposit at the autozone here, and you get it all back when you return it.


----------



## Roly4Mo (Nov 11, 2017)

$10 AutoZone.









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## gstrouse (Oct 13, 2000)

Roly4Mo said:


> $10 AutoZone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, you don't need one of these for the back brakes. Those need to be opened via software. This tool would only work on the front. 
If you have an older VW, then this tool will not work on the back brakes because those you needed to turn and screw the piston back into the caliper. 
Just FYI.


----------



## Roly4Mo (Nov 11, 2017)

gstrouse said:


> Well, you don't need one of these for the back brakes. Those need to be opened via software. This tool would only work on the front.
> If you have an older VW, then this tool will not work on the back brakes because those you needed to turn and screw the piston back into the caliper.
> Just FYI.


After the software this is the tool needed to push back in the piston. 

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

gstrouse said:


> Well, you don't need one of these for the back brakes. Those need to be opened via software. This tool would only work on the front.
> If you have an older VW, then this tool will not work on the back brakes because those you needed to turn and screw the piston back into the caliper.
> Just FYI.


No, you need need it for the back

The VCDS (and batter charger) is needed to wind back the parking brake. You still need to compress the piston.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Roly4Mo (Nov 11, 2017)

BsickPassat said:


> No, you need need it for the back
> 
> The VCDS (and batter charger) is needed to wind back the parking brake. You still need to compress the piston.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk




Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## dadjoke (Oct 16, 2017)

snobrdrdan said:


> Do you have the square post/mount with rain sensor in your R-line? (post up a pic or two)
> If so, it should work like it did on mine....direct replacement, since the OEM auto dimming mirror was the same


Let me know if these pics are helpful, otherwise I can try again later


----------



## lil'red (Jan 23, 2013)

BsickPassat said:


> No, you need need it for the back
> 
> The VCDS (and batter charger) is needed to wind back the parking brake. You still need to compress the piston.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


So with vcds you still need a battery charger or pack to retract the p brake? Haven't went through any of the DIY's yet.


I've seen other guys just power the rear brake to retract... 

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Roly4Mo (Nov 11, 2017)

lil'red said:


> So with vcds you still need a battery charger or pack to retract the p brake? Haven't went through any of the DIY's yet.
> 
> 
> I've seen other guys just power the rear brake to retract...
> ...


It's recommended. I just did it once I was ready to put the calipers back on. It took me about 15min from open to close.

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## lil'red (Jan 23, 2013)

Shh ok otherwise you're just running on the battery of the car. Makes sense.


Roly4Mo said:


> It's recommended. I just did it once I was ready to put the calipers back on. It took me about 15min from open to close.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

dadjoke said:


> Let me know if these pics are helpful, otherwise I can try again later


_Looks_ to be the same

If you want to 100% confirm...pry the plastic covers apart/remove them & show me the mirror harness/connector end


----------



## lil'red (Jan 23, 2013)

Did the brake job today. Similar to when I did my mkv gti. Hate those pita 14mm triple squares in the back. Took me just over 3 hours doing it in the driveway on stands.

Definitely in much need of attention.. its my wife's car. What can I say...









Pads are a carbon ceramic rotors are drilled and slotted. 

Rotors before and after.










The company didn't have matching rotors so the rears were those black coated ones... after one drive returning a tool borrowed the black coating is gone..










All in all it cost me $215 CAD for pads and rotors shipped to my house. Yes it sounds a little cheap but its a company that only does pads and rotors and a buddy of mine put them on his daily mini Cooper and they work just fine. 

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Roly4Mo (Nov 11, 2017)

lil'red said:


> Did the brake job today. Similar to when I did my mkv gti. Hate those pita 14mm triple squares in the back. Took me just over 3 hours doing it in the driveway on stands.
> 
> Definitely in much need of attention.. its my wife's car. What can I say...
> 
> ...


Good deal. I used RockAuto for the rears. 77USD shipped. I'll be up offering the front to R32 345mm but I'm trying to get some new wheels as I'm not sure if they'll clear the 17s

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

lil'red said:


> All in all it cost me $215 CAD for pads and rotors shipped to my house. Yes it sounds a little cheap but its a company that only does pads and rotors and a buddy of mine put them on his daily mini Cooper and they work just fine.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950W using


Are these r1 concepts? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lil'red (Jan 23, 2013)

Roly4Mo said:


> Good deal. I used RockAuto for the rears. 77USD shipped. I'll be up offering the front to R32 345mm but I'm trying to get some new wheels as I'm not sure if they'll clear the 17s
> 
> Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


17's will clear stock R32 brakes mkiv or mkv they for no problem as long as you're at a stock ish ET. 

They'll fill the wheel way better. I've got a mkiv r32 so that's the car that gets all the performance. Tiguan the wife could care less what goes into it and doesn't want it loud any faster lower or bigger wheels. So it'll stay stock unless things wear out and I can upgrade.


Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## lil'red (Jan 23, 2013)

MJG44 said:


> Are these r1 concepts?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Local place called Max brakes up here in Toronto Ontario Canada 

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## jason__ (Jun 2, 2014)

Added a 2" Reese and oem trailer harness from pf Jones.

Coded system for trailer module. 

Bulb feed back, and brakes stabilization passed to trailer.

I feel as though the shifting is a fuzz different and electric fan runs more often/harder. 


Sent from my 2PS64 using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Installed a Neuspeed Power Module & some R8 coil packs

Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr

Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr

Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr

Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr

Although it's easily removable, you can't even tell it's there:
Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr


----------



## jason__ (Jun 2, 2014)

Any codes from those coils? 

Sent from my 2PS64 using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

They are just red. So it means it's high performance. No reason to replace your stock coils on a brand new car unless they are already bad.

Anecdotal claims says R8 coils produce a hotter spark 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Project_2501 (Apr 21, 2008)

From what I've read, the R8 coils have a different resistor scheme inside which helps produce a significantly higher voltage output. 

If it's similar from when I put GM coils on my old Mk3 VR6, and if this is true, then the plugs can be gapped out farther for a more thorough combustion and the engine will run smoother at higher RPM.

Or they're just red. I'm not buying one just to disassemble, personally.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Project_2501 said:


> From what I've read, the R8 coils have a different resistor scheme inside which helps produce a significantly higher voltage output.
> 
> If it's similar from when I put GM coils on my old Mk3 VR6, and if this is true, then the plugs can be gapped out farther for a more thorough combustion and the engine will run smoother at higher RPM.
> 
> Or they're just red. I'm not buying one just to disassemble, personally.


Just anecdotal evidence to sell a product.

It makes the spark plug produce a spark. As long as the coils can do that, the spark plug doesn't care. It's not some fancy multiple spark discharge coil that makes the plugs spark multiple times instead of once.

If you want to have a more concentrated spark, get iridium plugs, with the smaller diameter electrode compared to the about 1.1mm diameter electrode on the stock double platinum plugs.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## jason__ (Jun 2, 2014)

Right, let me try this again, and quote the person that actually installed them and who I'm directly asking... 



snobrdrdan said:


> Installed a Neuspeed Power Module & some R8 coil packs


Any codes in the engine controller?

Thanks. 

Sent from my 2PS64 using Tapatalk


----------



## Project_2501 (Apr 21, 2008)

BsickPassat said:


> Just anecdotal evidence to sell a product.
> 
> It makes the spark plug produce a spark. As long as the coils can do that, the spark plug doesn't care. It's not some fancy multiple spark discharge coil that makes the plugs spark multiple times instead of once.
> 
> ...


I want a stronger spark, allowing increased gap distance. Stock on a 12v VR is .028 - I was running .040 after gapping them back from .045 for peace of mind (had significant break up at .050, .045 MAYBE felt gritty at 7k RPM, but .040 was smooth as butter.

I also don't really know how different this would feel on the sluggish DBW setups vs direct / DBC.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

jason__ said:


> Any codes from those coils?


None whatsoever. This is my 7th TSI engine'd car and I've never had any issues



BsickPassat said:


> Anecdotal claims says R8 coils produce a hotter spark


They've also had a track record of being more reliable than the OEM coil packs, which can fail quicker when tuned


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Finished up the sound deadener install (Stinger Roadkill Stealth)

Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr

Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr

Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr

Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr

All back together:
Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr

It sounds even better now


----------



## Camviet (Aug 24, 2014)

snobrdrdan said:


> They've also had a track record of being more reliable than the OEM coil packs, which can fail quicker when tuned


Within three days of APR stage 1, I had a coil pack fail (had a misfire ~10k miles that never came back on that coil, which was switched from it's original cylinder). Got a set of R8 packs from the tuner to get me home, then NGK 2668 at a tighter gap. No issues thus far.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Camviet said:


> Within three days of APR stage 1, I had a coil pack fail (had a misfire ~10k miles that never came back on that coil, which was switched from it's original cylinder). Got a set of R8 packs from the tuner to get me home, then NGK 2668 at a tighter gap. No issues thus far.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Upped the boost/setting on the Neuspeed PM:
Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr

And then installed a Neuspeed P-flo intake to go along with the little upgrade:
Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr

Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr

Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr

Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr


----------



## jason__ (Jun 2, 2014)

Oh no, I hope no k&n debates start...

Sent from my 2PS64 using Tapatalk


----------



## Project_2501 (Apr 21, 2008)

Got a flat, so new 255/40 ContiExtremeContact DWS went on all 4 corners. The flat was on one of the good Michelins, so naturally it wouldn't happen on the pair of OEM Pirelli tires that were due for replacement regardless...

Ordered my own VAG-COM cable finally. Can tweak a few settings I got wrong last time - and I'll have a whack at programming the throttle to be linear. Hopefully that's more like DBC setups. 

Also ordered a dogbone mount inset from BFI. Figured Stage 1 will be fine as I don't have any wild plans with the car.

Need to investigate an odd noise coming from the motor under boost. Sounds more vibrate-y than it did a few days ago. The event with the flat was interesting: I was on the throttle pretty good, got a CEL and a weird feeling from the front right tire (the flat) at the same time. CEL was P013E - I used the smallest restrictor on the Vibrant O2 Sensor Spacer, so I'll swap that for the medium size one. I am *slightly* hesitant because I have a downpipe and a 91 octane Stage 1 tune, but it's been running great up until the past few days when everything sort of happened. I'm going to replace the O2 sensor crush washers (I re-used the original ones) and poke around to make sure I don't have any boost, vacuum, or exhaust leaks.

Oh and just rolled over 37k. Bought this thing right after 7/4/17 with 11,600 on it. :facepalm:


----------



## jason__ (Jun 2, 2014)

You're one of those guys eh?

I'll take the other "bad" tires 

Sent from my 2PS64 using Tapatalk


----------



## HBWT (May 30, 2018)

jason__ said:


> You're one of those guys eh?
> 
> I'll take the other "bad" tires
> 
> Sent from my 2PS64 using Tapatalk


huh???


----------



## Project_2501 (Apr 21, 2008)

jason__ said:


> You're one of those guys eh?
> 
> I'll take the other "bad" tires
> 
> Sent from my 2PS64 using Tapatalk


Only one tire was any good. Tire shop kept it - didn't do me much good without another 19x8.5 or wider to mount it to. Plus it's just an all-season. Not like I'm throwing away R888Rs or something.


----------



## eltrcutter (Aug 11, 2015)

Today I found out my Tig has only one O2 Sensor
WTH VW?








Missing upstream sensor 








What VW says about it.


----------



## dubluv2003 (Oct 22, 2010)

jason__ said:


> You're one of those guys eh?
> 
> I'll take the other "bad" tires
> 
> Sent from my 2PS64 using Tapatalk


You’re one of those guys eh? 

I’ll be the pot and call the kettle black.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

eltrcutter said:


> Today I found out my Tig has only one O2 Sensor
> WTH VW?
> 
> 
> ...


Ccta has 2 sensors, both on the downpipe, after the 1st cat and after the end cat. That's why you can't see it in your view.



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## eltrcutter (Aug 11, 2015)

BsickPassat said:


> Ccta has 2 sensors, both on the downpipe, after the 1st cat and after the end cat. That's why you can't see it in your view.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


I’m aware of the CCTA O2 sensor locations since I own one in the US, but this is a CAWA Row Tiguan we’ve got at home; the engine is the same but ECU programming and Emissions equipment varies.
I’m curious on what will happen if I do a cat delete.


----------



## jason__ (Jun 2, 2014)

I asked for a used tire. He replied and said the tire shop took it?

I was making the reference towards "1 bad tire, replace them all", hence the reason I asked for the lone tire and making the joke, "one of those guys"....

By no means was I labeling his post useless. 






dubluv2003 said:


> You’re one of those guys eh?
> 
> “I’ll be the pot and call the kettle black.”
> 
> ...


Sent from my 2PS64 using Tapatalk


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

jason__ said:


> I asked for a used tire. He replied and said the tire shop took it?
> 
> I was making the reference towards "1 bad tire, replace them all", hence the reason I asked for the lone tire and making the joke, "one of those guys"....
> 
> ...


I believe it was 1 good tire left replace them all. He clearly stated the other two were worn and close to needing replacement and a different brand. And I think dubluv is trying to point out that your comment was useless. Hence you calling the kettle black. 

a person who is guilty of the very thing of which they accuse another and is thus an example of psychological projection.

If you wanted the extra tire you can simply ask, is that “joke” really needed? 

Just like your remark about starting a k&n debate earlier. Not sure how that was helpful either? 

This is a forum for new things you have done to your tig and is supposed to help people see what others have done and can do. Check your baggage at the door. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jason__ (Jun 2, 2014)

Muahaaha.

#3. 

OH, I fueled it up, and run mix matched tires. 


Sent from my 2PS64 using Tapatalk


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

williams91 said:


> Summer setup


I absolutely love this car... I must know, how did you get the plastics to be that black?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Since I have a early (2017) Sport....I have the R-line front grille still, and since I added the R-line steering wheel....I'll embrace it

Changed the boot up logo on the radio thru VagCom, before:
Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr

After:
Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr


----------



## Roly4Mo (Nov 11, 2017)

Just picked up some replacement badges that were faded









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roly4Mo (Nov 11, 2017)

New short antenna. Really didn't fancy the long antenna so looking for a suitable short one. ECS had a couple different ones for $20+ but I going this one on Walmart on-line for $10 shipped. Looks and fits perfect. So far no change in radio signal









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

^^^ much better :thumbup:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

I did a little surgery...

Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr

Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr

Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr

Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr

Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr

In preparation for this: a S3 intercooler. Which has more bars, a thicker core, aluminum end tanks & (supposedly) flows better:
Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr

Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr

Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr

Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr

Stock:
Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr

Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr


----------



## Roly4Mo (Nov 11, 2017)

^^^^ that is nice. That's on my short list. I want to get the front brakes done, and I also need to replace my tires... 66k on OE Continentals, but I have a pending work trip that will keep the Tig parked for 2months... Which means probably after Thanksgiving, I'll have r32 fronts and new rim/tire combo.

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Roly4Mo said:


> ^^^^ that is nice. That's on my short list. I want to get the front brakes done, and I also need to replace my tires... 66k on OE Continentals, but I have a pending work trip that will keep the Tig parked for 2months... Which means probably after Thanksgiving, I'll have r32 fronts and new rim/tire combo.


I purchased that S3 intercooler used, and they're getting harder to find since VW stopped making it years ago. It fits, except you need new bolts to attach the condenser & the radiator to it since the OEM (plastic) intercooler used torx screws

So if you can find a MK6 Golf R intercooler...that's a direct replacement/slight upgrade too (just trim the metal rings off the hose ends & clamp the hoses on). That's what I ran on my '13 Tiguan & '16 Tiguan before.

R32 brakes are a nice upgrade btw.

What wheels/tires are you looking at?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Finishing up the intercooler install...

Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr

Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr

Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr

Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr

On the turbo discharge side....I swapped out the OEM pipe & it's clip/quick connection:
Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr

For a OEM Audi TT pipe and a clamp connection:
Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr

Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr

Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr

The intercooler hoses were the OEM ones, except with the metal ends/rings removed:


----------



## Roly4Mo (Nov 11, 2017)

Verde VFF02, 19x9 30offset 23lbs. Around $375 a wheel which isn't bad.









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## onoff1 (Apr 1, 2015)

snobrdrdan said:


> I purchased that S3 intercooler used, and they're getting harder to find since VW stopped making it years ago. It fits, except you need new bolts to attach the condenser & the radiator to it since the OEM (plastic) intercooler used torx screws
> 
> So if you can find a MK6 Golf R intercooler...that's a direct replacement/slight upgrade too (just trim the metal rings off the hose ends & clamp the hoses on). That's what I ran on my '13 Tiguan & '16 Tiguan before.
> 
> ...


nice mod!!!
can you show this in picture?

"new bolts to attach the condenser & the radiator to it since the OEM (plastic) intercooler used torx screws"


----------



## Project_2501 (Apr 21, 2008)

Roly4Mo said:


> Verde VFF02, 19x9 30offset 23lbs. Around $375 a wheel which isn't bad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those look pretty good, solid weight too. My concern is the brand itself. They’re what I’d call “reps” so YMMV.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

onoff1 said:


> nice mod!!!
> can you show this in picture?
> 
> "new bolts to attach the condenser & the radiator to it since the OEM (plastic) intercooler used torx screws"


You'll need 8x "*M6 x 1.0 x 16mm bolts*"
4 are on the front (circled below) & 4 are on the back side

Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Before I put the front bumper back on....I pulled off the R-line emblem_ (since I have a '17 Sport and it was a leftover/carryover thing)_

Just one screw & a couple tabs were holding it on

Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr

Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr

Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr

Before:
Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

Dan
What is your impressions on the Neuspeed Power Module? Did you do the installation all from the "top", or did you need to get underneath for the waste-gate connection? How is the smoothness/drivability?


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

CC'ed said:


> Dan
> What is your impressions on the Neuspeed Power Module? Did you do the installation all from the "top", or did you need to get underneath for the waste-gate connection? How is the smoothness/drivability?


I just installed one about 2 months ago. I was not able to do it all from the top but I do have big arms and was told that it can be done from the top. I only had to take one of the screws off underneath on passenger side to access the connection. Took me all of 15 mins to connect. Within about 30-50 miles I noticed a big difference in performance. Definitely whipped my head back a couple of times. No change in smoothness and just made a 2 hour trek down Southern California and got about 28 mpg on the 91 setting. I am very pleased with mine and paid $300. If you are under warranty I definitely recommend the npm. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

CC'ed said:


> Dan
> What is your impressions on the Neuspeed Power Module? Did you do the installation all from the "top", or did you need to get underneath for the waste-gate connection? How is the smoothness/drivability?


It works 100%, just like MJG44 said

PM'd you back


----------



## jason__ (Jun 2, 2014)

Doesn't Malone offer a real tune? Or they have no interest in gassers? 

Sent from my 2PS64 using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Had a set of OEM side markers painted a few weeks back:
Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr

Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr

Before:
Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr

Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr


After:
Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr

Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr


----------



## Project_2501 (Apr 21, 2008)

Damn that's infinitely better. :thumbup:

I really wish someone made clears for them to match the blinker lens on the mirrors.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

jason__ said:


> Doesn't Malone offer a real tune? Or they have no interest in gassers?


There are "real" tunes available, like from Unitronic _(which I had on my '16 Tiguan)_ and APR _(which I had on my '13 Tiguan)_ for example....it's just a matter of them having your ECU code readily available, or waiting for them to create it, and also which tuner you prefer

I'm just using the Neuspeed PM for now, so I don't go too crazy while I'm under warranty


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Project_2501 said:


> Damn that's infinitely better. :thumbup:
> 
> I really wish someone made clears for them to match the blinker lens on the mirrors.


FWIW (and you may already know)....those side marker lights just turn on with the headlights, they're not turn signals.
And you can pull the bulb, with no bulb out warning (BOW) on the dash either :thumbup:


----------



## Roly4Mo (Nov 11, 2017)

I got both uni and apr dealers close by... They both look good, had the waterpump replaced at the location that does uni, good people, might use them since I'll use a dp without cat to kill the check engine light with the stage 2


Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Project_2501 (Apr 21, 2008)

The intercooler fitment thread prompted me to try to find the silicone hose kit that someone makes for putting the S3 intercooler into a TSI. But I also know someone makes a silicone hose kit for the Tig as well. Forge maybe?

So anyway, that thread had me looking... And I ended up finding a used APR intake for $200, so I sent payment for that. Also in the process ordered the GFB DV+, Spulen turbo discharge and manifold inlet pipes, and the required $5 bracket for said APR intake. Eventually I'll get the matching back half, but not for a while at $250 for not much improvement. Rather get an 034 rear sway put on there.


----------



## Roly4Mo (Nov 11, 2017)

Nice new badges... Old faded red out, new bright red 4 and T









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Project_2501 said:


> The intercooler fitment thread prompted me to try to find the silicone hose kit that someone makes for putting the S3 intercooler into a TSI. But I also know someone makes a silicone hose kit for the Tig as well. Forge maybe?
> 
> So anyway, that thread had me looking... And I ended up finding a used APR intake for $200, so I sent payment for that. Also in the process ordered the GFB DV+, Spulen turbo discharge and manifold inlet pipes, and the required $5 bracket for said APR intake. Eventually I'll get the matching back half, but not for a while at $250 for not much improvement. Rather get an 034 rear sway put on there.


Having been around this platform for a while now..._I've_ never seen Tiguan specific hoses available here in the US.
Save the money & just reuse the OEM hoses, like I did, IMO

As for the Stage 2 part of the APR intake....the front (stage 1) box sits a lot higher than on a GTI, for example. It might require a _little_ finagling.
I've seen people use/install it, but they must not be installing the rear support bracket bolt OR they're slotting it so you can pull it up higher OR just letting the flex coupler do all the work...which might restrict the air flow a little

I couldn't get the Integrated Engineering intake (rear) pipe to fit 100% properly, for example:
Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr

Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr


----------



## Project_2501 (Apr 21, 2008)

Honestly I prefer how that wrinkle black looks in the car vs carbon fiber that's a bit out of place where everything else is stock... However I couldn't get over the concept that all the MFG's first selling point on that style of intake was "More turbo noise!" Whereas the APR unit is "okay, so we're making a bunch more power everywhere, check this torque curve out." /shrugs

Originally I was between Unitronic and CTS, having not seen ECS's home brand (which also looks excellent). That IE unit looks nice too, and really that angle isn't too far off. Clamp it tight enough and I'm sure it's fine. :laugh:


----------



## mosh8877 (Mar 30, 2011)

Finished my second custom subwoofer box for my Tiggy and installed stainless steel bonnet struts.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

Mosh,

Nice but I am curious as to why the power wire is going in front of the air filter instead of to the battery...

Sent from my SM-S975L using Tapatalk


----------



## Project_2501 (Apr 21, 2008)

troystg said:


> Mosh,
> 
> Nice but I am curious as to why the power wire is going in front of the air filter instead of to the battery...
> 
> Sent from my SM-S975L using Tapatalk


Looks to me like he may have hidden a power distribution block under there. Dunno why the wire is exposed like that, but the distro box is my guess.


----------



## Kcleave (Aug 19, 2015)

CTS Turbo intake
CTS Turbo ,Turbo muffler delete 
CTS Turbo ,Catch Can
Spulen Turbo outlet pipe
Spulen Throttle pipe
Unitronic Stage 2
Street performance coilover.
And more.I didn’t do it all today.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 2ptslo (Jul 16, 2003)

Finally put on my wheels today!! So stoked!! 

Audi A6 20x8.5 et 45
Tires 255/35 
17mm spacers in front = final ET 28
20mm spacers in rear = final ET 25

Potentially will lower one day but really like it as is. Hell of an upgrade over the stock 16” 













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MK5CNY (Sep 4, 2007)

Looks OEM+ sweet


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

mosh8877 said:


> Finished my second custom subwoofer box for my Tiggy and installed stainless steel bonnet struts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What did you do with the first sub box you made? and what is that power cable going over the intake for?


----------



## mosh8877 (Mar 30, 2011)

troystg said:


> Mosh,
> 
> Nice but I am curious as to why the power wire is going in front of the air filter instead of to the battery...
> 
> Sent from my SM-S975L using Tapatalk


Lol, because I installed the bonnet struts before I reconnected the power cable.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mosh8877 (Mar 30, 2011)

MJG44 said:


> What did you do with the first sub box you made? and what is that power cable going over the intake for?


MJG44, I disassembled the first box and saved the pieces for other projects. As far as the battery cable goes, below is a current pic. I installed the bonnet struts before I had reconnected the power cable to the rear solenoid and aux battery.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

De-badged it, and replaced the license plate holder with a new one since the dealer messed up the original one

Before:
Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr

After:
Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr

Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr


----------



## Project_2501 (Apr 21, 2008)

Debadged looks great on these :thumbup:

I recently installed LED tail lights:


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

Project_2501 said:


> Debadged looks great on these :thumbup:
> 
> I recently installed LED tail lights:


Looking good! 
Aside from it being brighter are there any other benefits to the led tails? I have my rears tinted and have thought about upgrading to led tails but want to make sure it would be worth it for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Project_2501 (Apr 21, 2008)

MJG44 said:


> Looking good!
> Aside from it being brighter are there any other benefits to the led tails? I have my rears tinted and have thought about upgrading to led tails but want to make sure it would be worth it for me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They were on sale through BEC for $255 shipped, and they'll match the headlights I plan to purchase in the future. As a side benefit yes, they definitely are brighter, and it modernizes the rear a little in my opinion.


----------



## Jet1.8ta (Nov 21, 2003)

MJG44 said:


> Looking good!
> Aside from it being brighter are there any other benefits to the led tails? I have my rears tinted and have thought about upgrading to led tails but want to make sure it would be worth it for me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Why do ppl tint their headlights and tail lights? Do you not believe in evolution?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roly4Mo (Nov 11, 2017)

Lol... The taillights, most people don't like the color contrast... The headlights I think it's dumb, it's like those who swap out to 8000k + hid just got the color

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

Because it fits my stormtrooper theme and personal preference I guess. Just like any appearance mod you do to your car? Whole tig is white and black I’m not leaving the tails red if I don’t have to. When braking the red comes through just fine so there is no safety issues with it. I also have led headlights and the tint in front helps it to not be so obnoxious to passing traffic.


----------



## Jet1.8ta (Nov 21, 2003)

I can dig the individuality part of it. But definitely noticed that when following a tinted car at night, braking wasn’t in my peripheral vision. Plus it takes away from the clean look but that’s obviously my own subjective opinion.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Dropped a lot of money to get rid of bright yellow plates. Now gotta wait for the black 1960's tags

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Project_2501 said:


> Debadged looks great on these :thumbup:
> 
> I recently installed LED tail lights:


Nice :thumbup:
Along with the wiper delete...very clean looking

And you don't see too many blue R-lines, btw


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

A quick cleaning before winter shows up: a wash, clay bar, another wash and then a coat of Jet Seal (sealant)

Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr

Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr

Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr

Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr

Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr

Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr

Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr

Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr

Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr



Good profile shots of the 20mm front & 25mm rear spacers:
Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr

Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr


----------



## Project_2501 (Apr 21, 2008)

snobrdrdan said:


> Nice :thumbup:
> Along with the wiper delete...very clean looking
> 
> And you don't see too many blue R-lines, btw


She’s actually black, though I certainly wish there was a bit more color going on. 

The plug is a $0.50 deal from a hardware store, however between that pic and reassembly, I changed it out for a Kill all the Wipers glass plug that sits (mostly) flush with the glass and looks even smoother. Haven’t taken a proper pic of that yet as I haven’t finished cleaning up the install. The instructions said to wait a week before finishing and tidying up. Next weekend I’ll take the interior paneling back out and remove the tape behind it. Install was annoying. Forgot about that until I’d already pulled out the old plug.


----------



## Tommy D (Oct 10, 2000)

> De-badged it, and replaced the license plate holder with a new one since the dealer messed up the original one


Looks good. How did you remove the adhesive residue from removing the badges?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Project_2501 said:


> She’s actually black, though I certainly wish there was a bit more color going on.
> 
> The plug is a $0.50 deal from a hardware store, however between that pic and reassembly, I changed it out for a Kill all the Wipers glass plug that sits (mostly) flush with the glass and looks even smoother. Haven’t taken a proper pic of that yet as I haven’t finished cleaning up the install. The instructions said to wait a week before finishing and tidying up. Next weekend I’ll take the interior paneling back out and remove the tape behind it. Install was annoying. Forgot about that until I’d already pulled out the old plug.


LOL...I saw dark blue on the hatch, but now looking at the sides I see the black...tricked me there

I like the wiper delete look, but not with our weather here in Michigan for practicality purposes



Tommy D said:


> Looks good. How did you remove the adhesive residue from removing the badges?


I heated it up & then removed the leftover foam part of the adhesive with my finger nails.
Then I used WD40 & a microfiber towel. On the stubborn/thicker residue spots though, I used 3M Adhesive Remover and a microfiber towel
Then polish/wax the area


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

New winter setup assembled & ready for winter

TSW Vortex wheels - 17x8, ET45
General Altimax Arctic 12 tires - 235/55/17

Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr

Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr

Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr

Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr


----------



## jason__ (Jun 2, 2014)

Nice tires

I have the same sets for the Tig and my wagon. Both on 16" audis 5x112. Whatever the center is, 68mm?

I had studs shot in mine though. Tire rack deal. $65 a piece! Winter grips for under $300 a vehicle! 

Sent from my 2PS64 using Tapatalk


----------



## goran.gli (Aug 24, 2009)

did the following a little over a month ago... just didnt get around to posting.

de-badged everything on the rear, but kept the 4-motion badge... i just like it.
then gave her a good detail. May have been over kill on a car with 8K km's, but meh :laugh:


----------



## goran.gli (Aug 24, 2009)

i like these!

for this reason:


Project_2501 said:


> it modernizes the rear a little in my opinion.





Project_2501 said:


>


----------



## goran.gli (Aug 24, 2009)

really like the height!
so tempted.



Kcleave said:


>


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

While I had installed the OEM TT turbo outlet pipe to eliminate the (eventually) leaky OEM clip connection, when I installed the S3 intercooler a few weeks back, I was lucky enough to FINALLY get my hands on a rare Neuspeed turbo outlet pipe for the TT, part number 48.02.74, which has been discontinued for a few years now.
It's obviously larger diameter and without the clip connection as well
Bolted right on

Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr

Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr

Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr

Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr

Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr

Installed:
Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr

Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr

Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr


----------



## VWTiger210 (Jul 13, 2014)

*Got new shoes installed! The stock ones are pigs!*

Enkei TS-10s 18" 45 offset. 19.55lbs compared to my stock NY rims weighing in at 30?!


----------



## Roly4Mo (Nov 11, 2017)

Good call on the enkei wheels. If you used the same tire, then a 11lb weight difference per corner should make the Tig feel more peppy

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## VWTiger210 (Jul 13, 2014)

Roly4Mo said:


> Good call on the enkei wheels. If you used the same tire, then a 11lb weight difference per corner should make the Tig feel more peppy
> 
> Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


Same tires, I have the Michelin Pilot Sport AS 3. Grips like a MFer! Heheheh


----------



## onoff1 (Apr 1, 2015)

snobrdrdan said:


> While I had installed the OEM TT turbo outlet pipe to eliminate the (eventually) leaky OEM clip connection, when I installed the S3 intercooler a few weeks back, I was lucky enough to FINALLY get my hands on a rare Neuspeed turbo outlet pipe for the TT, part number 48.02.74, which has been discontinued for a few years now.
> It's obviously larger diameter and without the clip connection as well
> Bolted right on
> 
> ...


----------



## Project_2501 (Apr 21, 2008)

Dan, is the TT version enough of an upgrade vs the one meant for our cars? Does that fitting really leak that much?


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

VWTiger210 said:


> Enkei TS-10s 18" 45 offset. 19.55lbs compared to my stock NY rims weighing in at 30?!


Excellent choice of the ts-10. How are your initial reactions to the update?


----------



## Project_2501 (Apr 21, 2008)

My issue with most aftermarket wheels offered in 5x112 is that they're often too narrow (maxing out around 8.5" - fine for a 225 or 235, but I'd rather have a x9-10 on the Tiguan chassis (and run 245 width tires). 

That said, those do look nice on there. :thumbup:


----------



## VWTiger210 (Jul 13, 2014)

Volkswagens-for-life said:


> Excellent choice of the ts-10. How are your initial reactions to the update?


Acceleration and handling feels more responsive


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

VWTiger210 said:


> Volkswagens-for-life said:
> 
> 
> > Excellent choice of the ts-10. How are your initial reactions to the update?
> ...


Is it substantial? I had a car where I went larger in wheel size but dropped around 8 lbs in wheel weight and a touch on tire weight and it was like giving the car an extra 30 hp it was that noticeable. Not to mention braking and handling were hugely improved.


----------



## Kcleave (Aug 19, 2015)

Installed a few months ago.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

onoff1 said:


> Can i change this also?
> i have no tuning installed nothing….
> 
> i will install later downpipe and air intake….
> ...


Yes, you can install a aftermarket turbo outlet pipe on a stock car. It'll flow better & give you better throttle response.
It's a direct replacement for the OEM "pancake pipe."

There are many aftermarket options available for the TSI....Neuspeed, Spulen, CTS Turbo, AWE tuning.....even ebay has cheap versions lol


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Project_2501 said:


> Dan, is the TT version enough of an upgrade vs the one meant for our cars? Does that fitting really leak that much?


The OEM TT plastic one or the Neuspeed version?

But yes, it can happen/leak or even blow out/disconnect. On a couple of my prior GTI's, I ran the Neuspeed pipe with the clip in connection and after a while there was a build up of gunk/oil that leaked onto the belly pan from the connection.

Post #8, for example:
https://www.golfmk6.com/forums/showthread.php?t=104607

Other talk here, for example:
https://www.golfmk6.com/forums/showthread.php?t=92633

Those are just random threads I remember, but it's always been an issue on cars that are pushing more boost



Project_2501 said:


> My issue with most aftermarket wheels offered in 5x112 is that they're often too narrow (maxing out around 8.5" - fine for a 225 or 235, but I'd rather have a x9-10 on the Tiguan chassis (and run 245 width tires).
> 
> That said, those do look nice on there. :thumbup:


Neuspeed has some 9" wide lightweight wheels, btw.
For example: https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9259463-NEUSPEED-RSe10-for-sale-in-NJ

I'm looking at FAST wheels, a Canadian company. They're only available in Canada, but there are some dealers that will ship to the US. (I'm going to cross the border to pick a set up though to avoid those costs and they'd be ~$600/set USD)
But they're flow formed & very cheap/reasonable & lightweight (19.4 lbs for a 18x9", for example)

They have them in 5x112 in all sorts of widths/offsets, but I would think it'd be custom (though they could do it):
https://www.fastwheels.ca/productinfo.aspx?wn=fc04&fn=titanium

18x9, ET30 are $192/each from here = $768/set SHIPPED (USD), for example
https://www.1010tires.com/Wheels/Fast+Wheels/FC04/Painted/Titanium


----------



## Project_2501 (Apr 21, 2008)

snobrdrdan said:


> Neuspeed has some 9" wide lightweight wheels, btw.
> For example: https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9259463-NEUSPEED-RSe10-for-sale-in-NJ
> 
> I'm looking at FAST wheels, a Canadian company. They're only available in Canada, but there are some dealers that will ship to the US. (I'm going to cross the border to pick a set up though to avoid those costs and they'd be ~$600/set USD)
> ...


I like the Neuspeed RSe102: 









22lbs for a 19x9.5

The R-Line already has 19x9 wheels on it, so just replacing with the same (or smaller) doesn't intrigue me.

I think I'm going to go with VMR v801 in 18x9.5 (23lbs/ea):

I like that it almost pays homage to the BBS RA - a wheel I've had on several VWs throughout the years.









On the 9.5" wheel I'd either go back to a 255 width tire or up to 265s (I downsized to 245/40 after getting some dangerous rubbing in the rear - actually that's a whole story as well... ).

Right now on the factory 19x9s I have 245/40 Continentals that are like 24lbs/tire. Factory setup is 59lbs/corner, with the current group of Conti tires and some decently light wheels, it'll help a lot. :facepalm:

I'm not super big on that split 5-spoke design that's all-too-common on BMW cars these days.

You know who I would like to see make 5x112 wheels? Apex. They have a gangbusters option for track-focused BMW cars, and they'd be perfect if not for the low-to-start offsets (for adaptation).

:beer::beer:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Project_2501 said:


> The R-Line already has 19x9 wheels on it, so just replacing with the same (or smaller) doesn't intrigue me.


D'oh! I forgot you have the 19's already (because R-line)


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

I don't know if all Tiguans had these or not, but mine didn't & I know most/other newer VW cars do...little caps/covers for the hinge (reverse torx) set screws

Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr

Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr

Part number:
Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr

After:
Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr

Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr


----------



## Project_2501 (Apr 21, 2008)

snobrdrdan said:


> D'oh! I forgot you have the 19's already (because R-line)


It's mostly the width and then the visual ratio of tire to wheel width when mounted. With the additional visual width of the R-Line flares (which your car has too!) I feel it needs a bit more going on under there to look appropriate. I'll likely step down to 18s for the next set because New England roads are atrocious. While I was still in CA, I was considering the Neuspeed RSe102 in 20x9.5 and that would have looked primo with a 255/35 on there.

Today for my Tig I'm chopping up my rear fenders to eliminate dangerous rubbing potential. The flat (body) lip will be cut out, welded flat, smoothed, and painted. The plastic flare will likely be opened up a bit along the top edge.

If I keep this car in New England, I may sell the Ohlins and bag it. Don't need the performance and it'll be a lot more comfortable. :facepalm:


----------



## jason__ (Jun 2, 2014)

That's ****ing weird.


Do you wash your shoes in the sink with a tooth brush?



snobrdrdan said:


> I don't know if all Tiguans had these or not, but mine didn't & I know most/other newer VW cars do...little caps/covers for the hinge (reverse torx) set screws
> 
> Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr
> 
> ...


Sent from my 2PS64 using Tapatalk


----------



## Project_2501 (Apr 21, 2008)

jason__ said:


> That's ****ing weird.
> 
> 
> Do you wash your shoes in the sink with a tooth brush?


I wash my teeth in a bucket outside with a boot brush


----------



## jason__ (Jun 2, 2014)

And paint the inside of the rim so when the tire is mounted it's not visible. 

Sent from my 2PS64 using Tapatalk


----------



## Project_2501 (Apr 21, 2008)

jason__ said:


> And paint the inside of the rim so when the tire is mounted it's not visible.
> 
> Sent from my 2PS64 using Tapatalk


But what if you like the contrast? I dig the additional *pop* the wheels have when I've taken them off and cleaned the barrels out properly.


----------



## jason__ (Jun 2, 2014)

Who takes the tire off the rim for washing? 

Sent from my 2PS64 using Tapatalk


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

snobrdrdan said:


> I don't know if all Tiguans had these or not, but mine didn't & I know most/other newer VW cars do...little caps/covers for the hinge (reverse torx) set screws
> 
> Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr
> 
> ...


I also installed these on mine. Made it look a lot cleaner. I’ll have to check out these covers too thank you.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

CA 1960 legacy plate came in. Though the silver aluminum edges are still showing through. TIme to order cheap generic black license plate frame, and black acorn nuts for the Volvo license plate holder.

Took only a week (I didn't do personalized plates). Now, if my new title came in that quick.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

MJG44 said:


> I also installed these on mine. Made it look a lot cleaner. I’ll have to check out these covers too thank you.


^^^
Interesting on those hinge covers...do you have those already?
(they fit/clear okay?)


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

snobrdrdan said:


> ^^^
> Interesting on those hinge covers...do you have those already?
> (they fit/clear okay?)


Fits great, no clearance issues just pops on. You can find them cheaper, I just snapped the first one I saw. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shaelrokuno!! (Jul 22, 2018)

Any way to modify this for a Mk4 or anything available in this platform?! Much interested.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Yellow lamin-x on my pitted fog lens

https://flic.kr/p/2cpV4ER
20181025_181037 by thisistan, on Flickr

Ohuhu slim black license plate frame

https://flic.kr/p/2cpV4AH
20181025_181042 by thisistan, on Flickr

20181025_211811 by thisistan, on Flickr
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Project_2501 (Apr 21, 2008)

Recently I've done a few things:

I was getting some fairly significant rubbing in the rear with the OEM 255/40r19 tires at the ride height and damping settings currently used. (60N/mm springs are too soft for the rear of a Tiguan at a decently car-like ride-height)

My solution for this was to do some cutting and welding of the rear fenders out back. I only trimmed the lip to the spot welds and then tacked the seam back together to retain (and likely improve) rigidity. It's only in rough form currently and not 100% done. I'll need to load the car up with people again and give it a drive, but I think I ought to be okay. Also changed out to 245/40r19 tires (26.7" rolling diameter, 10mm narrower vs 27.1" diameter. 1mph speedo correction at like 90mph... nbd there)










So that's a progress pic. I've already primed and painted it - I just used some gloss black rustoleum for the topcoat as everything I'm doing will be 100% hid by the flare. I have yet to properly wash and prep everything to continue as it's in the 40* range here, and nah. :laugh: But next step is to clearance the plastic fender lip a bit as well and that should alleviate everything in the rear. Slightly stiffer springs, a roll bar, and I'm sure I'll clear 265/35's back there, though I don't know if the front would take that without rubbing (the 255/40's rubbed up there too).

...

Additionally, I picked up a Gen1 APR intake for $200 and am creating a custom mounting bracket / flange so it attaches all the same as OEM. Using lexan for this one, no pics yet, but I'll take some when I finish. The box needs to angle upwards about 25* or so, and I'm debating the best way to deal with it. Options include being lazy and using flex washers, longer hardware, and open cell foam... or making a second piece of lexan to match the one I've made, bond them together, and then sand it down to the required angle. This would look the best, but take the most time and involve a lot more caustic, likely-cancer-causing fumes. Undecided as of yet, but it's a fun little project.

A Spulen TB inlet pipe was installed. I guess it made the engine feel a little "fatter" than it did before, so no complaints. I think the turbo outlet pipe will make a greater improvement. That was also ordered from USP, but is backordered until late November. Meh, something to do later.

A new N75 valve and a GFB DV+ also await install.


----------



## Gestapo Librarian (Aug 2, 2016)

BsickPassat said:


> Yellow lamin-x on my pitted fog lens
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/2cpV4ER
> 20181025_181037 by thisistan, on Flickr
> ...


LED fogs?


----------



## 2ptslo (Jul 16, 2003)

Project_2501 said:


> Recently I've done a few things:
> 
> I was getting some fairly significant rubbing in the rear with the OEM 255/40r19 tires at the ride height and damping settings currently used. (60N/mm springs are too soft for the rear of a Tiguan at a decently car-like ride-height)
> 
> ...


Are you on stock spacing or have spacers installed? How low are you planning on going?


----------



## Project_2501 (Apr 21, 2008)

2ptslo said:


> Are you on stock spacing or have spacers installed? How low are you planning on going?


Factory 19x9, et33. Bottom of the wheel (not ground) to the fender lip in the rear measures just a hair under 25". Rubbing was real bad with a full tank and passengers or a full load of cargo (drove cross-country and moved a bunch of my stuff), but between the extra 3/4" of clearance or so and the slightly smaller tires, I should be good.

Rear height isn't going to decrease while I run the Ohlins. I'm considering selling them though and moving to air ride. Don't need as much performance, and ride quality and convenience would be more useful.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

MFA gave me a low battery warning for the key fob yesterday.

Put in a fresh 2032 battery. Good as new.

There are videos on YouTube for battery changing. No need to separate the key from the transponder, like the case of my old mk4.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

nearly 3 years and I finally crubbed a wheel, as the NY spokes protrude out too much.

To get them fixed over the winter (while the steelies are on)?

or

Get some aftermarkets?
I'm leaning to Neuspeed RSE12 18x8 ET45 (I wonder if it will rub the strut?)


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

Finally broke down and purchased the pedal commander and I must say it is worth the price. I bought the pc09 without Bluetooth on amazon for $259. I do have an npm installed as well. 

It doesn’t make the car faster but boy does it make it fun to drive again. The pickup is almost immediate and is really smooth. If I had 4 motion I can’t even imagine how fun this would be. With my fwd I lose traction at the highest settings. 

Totally worth the money in my opinion and took all of 5 mins to install. I looped it up through the dash in the Coin cubby. I also like that I can turn it off or put it in Econ for when my wife is driving it. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## freakybug_99 (Sep 3, 2003)

I'm looking at the same ones but in the 19x8. Getting a great deal. Going to have to run spacers to get them flush. What suspension are you running?


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

freakybug_99 said:


> I'm looking at the same ones but in the 19x8. Getting a great deal. Going to have to run spacers to get them flush. What suspension are you running?


I'm stock, and plan on keeping it that way, until I get the struts and shocks replaced with Koni Special Active.

The 2017 Sport, gets 18x8 ET30 wheels with the R-line flares, for some reference.


----------



## freakybug_99 (Sep 3, 2003)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

Rhubarb_and_Custard said:


> Curtesy of bushes and trees!
> <a href="https://www.marl.us/Tig/i-jBbTdFw/A"><img src="https://photos.smugmug.com/Tig/i-jBbTdFw/0/e671d760/L/DSC_0104-L.jpg" alt=""></a>
> 
> Driving down trails like these:
> ...


Very nice.

What containers are those?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

BsickPassat said:


> I'm leaning to Neuspeed RSE12 18x8 ET45 (*I wonder if it will rub the strut?*)


No

I had 18x8, ET45 TSW Interlagos w/Conti DW 235/50/18's on my '13 Tiguan S


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

snobrdrdan said:


> No
> 
> I had 18x8, ET45 TSW Interlagos w/Conti DW 235/50/18's on my '13 Tiguan S


thank you


----------



## Rhubarb_and_Custard (Oct 21, 2010)

baboondumdum said:


> Very nice.
> 
> What containers are those?


They're 42L Alubox's. Nice, but expensive. I'm kinda liking the FrontRunner Wolf packs that i recently got too. Way, way, cheaper. (but not as cool looking )


----------



## Project_2501 (Apr 21, 2008)

Installed WeatherTech window trim and a rear floor mat. The rear mat fits 11/10 perfect. I’m actually extremely surprised and a bit excited by just how well they do fit. I’m considering the front mats now even though the OEM ones are very nice.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

BsickPassat said:


> thank you


And I forgot, my winter setup is 17x8, ET45 with 235/55/17's too


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Project_2501 said:


> Installed WeatherTech window trim and a rear floor mat. The rear mat fits 11/10 perfect. I’m actually extremely surprised and a bit excited by just how well they do fit. I’m considering the front mats now even though the OEM ones are very nice.


The rear mat does fit nice EXCEPT for the corners, closer to the doors. They sorta fold/cave in/shrink, instead of butting up to the carpet nicely. You have to keep bending them out, if you want a better fit (if you have rear passengers).

The front mats are nice too EXCEPT they use the OEM clips and if you're in a winter state....the snow/slush/water leaks thru those holes & into the carpet still.

Luckily I found a (N.O.S.) older/first version of the front WeatherTechs that don't have clips, just raised spots that sit over the OEM mat holders in the carpet. They aren't locked down 100% like the clip down ones, BUT they won't leak

I'll post some pics tomorrow


----------



## Project_2501 (Apr 21, 2008)

I finally fitted my gen 1 Carbonio air box. Definitely pulls harder! Now I just need a proper stage 2 tune and to install the other few odds and ends I have (DV+ and a new N75 valve).

450mi to the next oil change / 40k as well. Ah crap. That means I need to compile a few more things for that service.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

snobrdrdan said:


> And I forgot, my winter setup is 17x8, ET45 with 235/55/17's too


Quick test fit today....it clears, probably 10mm's of clearance between the tire & strut:
Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

snobrdrdan said:


> The rear mat does fit nice EXCEPT for the corners, closer to the doors. They sorta fold/cave in/shrink, instead of butting up to the carpet nicely. You have to keep bending them out, if you want a better fit (if you have rear passengers).
> 
> The front mats are nice too EXCEPT they use the OEM clips and if you're in a winter state....the snow/slush/water leaks thru those holes & into the carpet still.
> 
> ...


Okay maybe my rear mat from my last Tig was a fluke? My current/new one is fine. :facepalm:

My old one to show what I was talking about:
Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr

Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr

Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr

Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr




My current first version of the front WeatherTechs, without the clips:
Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr

Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr


----------



## jason__ (Jun 2, 2014)

Mine in the wagon curled like a potato chip because of the kids. They just don't care.




Sent from my 2PS64 using Tapatalk


----------



## Project_2501 (Apr 21, 2008)

I wonder if some keenly placed velcro pieces would help it retain shape better. Currently I don’t have that issue with the corners.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Project_2501 said:


> I wonder if some keenly placed velcro pieces would help it retain shape better. Currently I don’t have that issue with the corners.


Those were the pics when I had one in my (old) '16 Tiguan. WeatherTech replaced it/sent me a new one, but it was only marginally better.

The new/current one I have, in my '17 Tiguan, isn't doing it though....must have been a fluke back then


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Italian tune up on the Angeles Crest highway

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## guiltless (Aug 23, 2008)

Brought it home after trading in the Mini Clubman. 

2016 SE 
31k miles











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roly4Mo (Nov 11, 2017)

guiltless said:


> Brought it home after trading in the Mini Clubman.
> 
> 2016 SE
> 31k miles
> ...


Nice.. I traded in my wife's Clubman for a Q3. Hopefully you got a great deal on the trade

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Project_2501 (Apr 21, 2008)

Roly4Mo said:


> Nice.. I traded in my wife's Clubman for a Q3. Hopefully you got a great deal on the trade
> 
> Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


Owning both, what’s your opinion on Tig vs Q3? The Q3 didn’t get the 8spd Auto for the USDM, right?


----------



## Roly4Mo (Nov 11, 2017)

Project_2501 said:


> Owning both, what’s your opinion on Tig vs Q3? The Q3 didn’t get the 8spd Auto for the USDM, right?


I picked up a 15 CPO with 17kmiles, it's a 6spd DSG. To me the Q3 is better in the sense of the DSG, it's quieter, and the steering feels a little heavier. As far as the steering I think it's because the quattro is full time unlike the 4motion. I'd like to find someone with the Haldex race module to feel the difference.

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Roly4Mo said:


> I picked up a 15 CPO with 17kmiles, it's a 6spd DSG. To me the Q3 is better in the sense of the DSG, it's quieter, and the steering feels a little heavier. As far as the steering I think it's because the quattro is full time unlike the 4motion. I'd like to find someone with the Haldex race module to feel the difference.


Wow you were fooled then :laugh:

There's no DSG in the Q3....it's the same platform/engine/trans as the Tiguan


----------



## Roly4Mo (Nov 11, 2017)

snobrdrdan said:


> Wow you were fooled then
> 
> There's no DSG in the Q3....it's the same platform/engine/trans as the Tiguan


Yes, it is the same platform but it does have a 6spd DSG... Audi calls it S-tronic

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Roly4Mo said:


> Yes, it is the same platform but it does have a 6spd DSG... Audi calls it S-tronic
> 
> Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


It doesn't have DSG. It has tiptronic. Being based off of the Tiguan made it less expensive for Audi to develop the Q3 and federalize it as the engine and drivetrain was already there.

Yhe Q3's quattro is the same Haldex system as the Tiguan. You basically bought a Tiguan with an Audi badge.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## jason__ (Jun 2, 2014)

It's a dsg only if there's two sets of wet clutches.

Little micro switches on the steering wheel or shifter is irrelevant to what's actually bolted under the vehicle.... 

Sent from my 2PS64 using Tapatalk


----------



## eltrcutter (Aug 11, 2015)

Also, the DQ500 (the Tiguan/Q3 DSG) has 7 forward gears. Not 6.


----------



## Project_2501 (Apr 21, 2008)

BsickPassat said:


> ...a Tiguan with an Audi badge.


That was more my point... 

They're the same vehicle, so I was more asking for comparisons to the actual feeling while driving: seats, infotainment, etc.

Sorry though, it's not a DSG car unless you imported it. EU Q3 got the ZF8 auto as well.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Project_2501 said:


> That was more my point...
> 
> They're the same vehicle, so I was more asking for comparisons to the actual feeling while driving: seats, infotainment, etc.
> 
> Sorry though, it's not a DSG car unless you imported it. EU Q3 got the ZF8 auto as well.


Infotainment was the biggest turn-off on the Q3. For 2016, The Tiguan SE 4M got MIB-II with App Connect (Carplay, Android Auto & Mirrorlink), which I much preferred over Audi's lack thereof phone integration. It was a feature I valued more than having leather, rear fog lights & dual zone climate control. I had no desire to get the SEL for slightly more because of the 19" wheels. I spent that money on the lifetime extended warranty and the prepaid service to 50,000 miles.

The 2018 Q3 Premium Sport wheels are nice looking though.


----------



## Project_2501 (Apr 21, 2008)

eltrcutter said:


> Also, the DQ500 (the Tiguan/Q3 DSG) has 7 forward gears. Not 6.


I thought the ROW DSG Tig was the DQ250 similar to the GTIs?


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

Project_2501 said:


> I thought the ROW DSG Tig was the DQ250 similar to the GTIs?


No, 09M or DQ500 or 0A6.


----------



## eltrcutter (Aug 11, 2015)

dorkage said:


> No, 09M or DQ500 or 0A6.


Correct. Makes the Tiguan a good choice for sleeper builds. I do have a ROW 09M Tiggy.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Project_2501 said:


> I thought the ROW DSG Tig was the DQ250 similar to the GTIs?





dorkage said:


> No, 09M or DQ500 or 0A6.





eltrcutter said:


> Correct. Makes the Tiguan a good choice for sleeper builds. I do have a ROW 09M Tiggy.


The DQ250 was available on the Tiguan, with the 1.4 TSI and FWD only.


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

Rhubarb_and_Custard said:


> They're 42L Alubox's. Nice, but expensive. I'm kinda liking the FrontRunner Wolf packs that i recently got too. Way, way, cheaper. (but not as cool looking )


They look nice.

I looked at the Frontrunner Wolf packs. They are mostly for interior storage right?


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

At what mileage did you guys change the brake rotors?


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

baboondumdum said:


> At what mileage did you guys change the brake rotors?


My front rotors were toast at 60,000 miles. Have Zimmerman rotors with Akebono pads


----------



## MK5CNY (Sep 4, 2007)

*Checked a box off for winter prep, <5k miles still.*

I checked out 4Motion and ABS in the snowy parking lots today. Nothing stupid, just needed to know when it breaks loose and how much I can rely on braking. I'm typically putting snows on my FWD's. This is my first AWD with all-seasons to get used to. Have another 6 inches to deal with on my way home from work tonight. :biggrinsanta:


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

Well, how did you like the Tiguan in the snow?


----------



## Rhubarb_and_Custard (Oct 21, 2010)

baboondumdum said:


> They look nice.
> 
> I looked at the Frontrunner Wolf packs. They are mostly for interior storage right?


Yep, the wolfpacks aren't waterproof. Although i've run them on the roof no problem - i just make sure anything that's water sensitive is in black trash bags.


----------



## MK5CNY (Sep 4, 2007)

Volkswagens-for-life said:


> Well, how did you like the Tiguan in the snow?


Handled fine. I'm just not ready to get the snows yet. I just put on General Artimax's back on my Mk5 Rabbit (5sp man.) and Nokians H2's on my daughter's Passat...son hasn't made it over for his Jetta's Blizzaks. Daughter's BF just put new all season's on his B8 A4 quattro. He went into a couple curbs last year  I'm putting up wheel racks in my garage this weekend.


----------



## Project_2501 (Apr 21, 2008)

Good to know about the DSG if I ever get too much time and money on my hands...

Side note: Spulen turbo outlet pipe shipped today. They'd been backstocked for a while now.


----------



## Project_2501 (Apr 21, 2008)

Coming up quickly on 40k miles, I decided to order a few things for the occasion:

Engine oil & filter (I also add MoS2 additive)
6qts ATF (OEM)
OEM fill tool (to use w/ overpriced OEM implementation, or fit a hose onto...)
SS brake lines (ECS brand - have had good luck in the past with these)
ATE type 200 fluid (2L)
R8 coilpacks

As well as a few other odds and ends, but those are the important bits for the vehicle itself. It got a new cabin filter around 24k miles, so no need to replace that again just yet.

Oh - and a cheap camber gauge so I can get my own **** dialed in and just have whatever shop do toe and get the steering wheel straight. Even with SPC adjustable upper rear arms they still couldn't get it exact (off by .1*).


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Project_2501 said:


> Coming up quickly on 40k miles, I decided to order a few things for the occasion:
> 
> Engine oil & filter (I also add MoS2 additive)
> 6qts ATF (OEM)
> ...


ATE SL.6 is the appropriate brake fluid.

Type 200 can be used, but response of the ABS controller will be slightly delayed (which can be fun in the snow)


----------



## Project_2501 (Apr 21, 2008)

BsickPassat said:


> ATE SL.6 is the appropriate brake fluid.
> 
> Type 200 can be used, but response of the ABS controller will be slightly delayed (which can be fun in the snow)


Interesting... I've always used the ATE blue (NLA) and now type 200 in everything. The negative effect of using the Type 200 in the Tiguan will be a less-intrusive ABS system..? Why do Golf R guys get away with Motul 660 then? Also, rather go for a better spec fluid than worse if I have to change from the ATE fluid I've already ordered (higher boiling points wet and dry).

:beer:


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Project_2501 said:


> Interesting... I've always used the ATE blue (NLA) and now type 200 in everything. The negative effect of using the Type 200 in the Tiguan will be a less-intrusive ABS system..? Why do Golf R guys get away with Motul 660 then? Also, rather go for a better spec fluid than worse if I have to change from the ATE fluid I've already ordered (higher boiling points wet and dry).
> 
> :beer:


Why do Golf R people use Motul RBF 660?
1) Because they are using Motul, which to me, is an overhyped brand
2) Because racecar. That's what the "R" in RBF means, it's Racing Brake Fluid, so they are using it for the high boiling point temperatures, if they are track racing.

DOT-4 LV boiling temperatures are lower than RBF 660.


----------



## Project_2501 (Apr 21, 2008)

No, why do they have no issues running that fluid whereas we’ll get issues with ABS using a less-aggressive fluid?


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Project_2501 said:


> No, why do they have no issues running that fluid whereas we’ll get issues with ABS using a less-aggressive fluid?


Maybe because they didn't notice or no one told them about running a thicker brake fluid

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Project_2501 (Apr 21, 2008)

BsickPassat said:


> Maybe because they didn't notice or no one told them about running a thicker brake fluid
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


I'm trying to search on Google to find any corroboration of this, and I'm coming up short. Anything to back up what you're saying? 

Mostly just curious as I've been reading a LOT lately on various brake upgrade paths, and there's been consistently zero mention of ABS module issues with any fluid. In any case, fluid is easy enough to change and only takes about an hour. No biggie if I do have to swap it for something else.


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

BsickPassat said:


> My front rotors were toast at 60,000 miles. Have Zimmerman rotors with Akebono pads


Nice, they seem to last pretty long. Mine has some scratch marks on it now and I'm still under 60K.


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

Rhubarb_and_Custard said:


> Yep, the wolfpacks aren't waterproof. Although i've run them on the roof no problem - i just make sure anything that's water sensitive is in black trash bags.


Did you replace your alubox with the wolfpack or did you just get extra wolfpacks for a different look/utility? Was there a reason you went with wolfpack over the alubox since the latter seems to be superior for the application and you already owned it?

I have a thule ski box and when I pack stuff, I just use regular walmart style plastic containers and store the boxes inside the thule ski box.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Project_2501 said:


> I'm trying to search on Google to find any corroboration of this, and I'm coming up short. Anything to back up what you're saying?
> 
> Mostly just curious as I've been reading a LOT lately on various brake upgrade paths, and there's been consistently zero mention of ABS module issues with any fluid. In any case, fluid is easy enough to change and only takes about an hour. No biggie if I do have to swap it for something else.


Technically, on the "any fluid", DOT 5 fluid is not compatible with glycol fluids, such as DOT3, DOT4. DOT 5.1 is a glycol. fluid though.

There's not much info on VW spec 501.14 for low-viscosity brake fluid.

https://www.motiveproducts.com/products/ate-sl-6-1-lite-brake-fluid --- this information came straight from ATE, back when it was listed on their website.

The brake fluid is the most important part of the brake system because it transmits the pressure we apply with our feet to the brakes. Since the introduction of electronic systems like ABS and ESP, the brake fluid has acquired a far greater importance than it had before. The hydraulic units of these systems have a large number of small bores and ducts, some of them smaller in diameter than a human hair. Consequently, the wrong choice of brake fluid can have disastrous results for the operation of state-of-the-art brake systems.

Since the introduction of ESP, brake fluid must decelerate individual wheels in fractions of a second in order to stabilize the vehicle in critical situations (e.g. a skid). The development of particularly thinbodied brake fluids such as Original ATE SL.6 have been essential in ensuring the rapid response times required for ESP can be attained. The requirement for such fluids has already been incorporated into the design of the ESP system. With conventional brake fluids the system's reaction times (in critical situations) may be several times longer than with Original ATE SL.6. In practice this may mean that the system cannot stabilize the vehicle.

The new ATE brake fluid meets and exceeds the requirements: FMVSS§571.116, DOT 4/DOT 3, SAE J1703 as well as ISO 4925, Class 6.

Advantages of Original ATE SL.6
•Low viscosity (thin-bodied)
•Permits fastest response by ESP
•Optimum brake fluid for electronic brake systems like ESP, ABS, TCS, etc.
•Improved handling safety owing to speedy response of ESP
•Most vehicle manufacturers already use the low-viscosity DOT 4, Class 6 (ISO 4925) brake fluids in production cars (OEM and OES)

The optimal brake fluid for electronic brake systems

ATE ESP with MK 60 unit ATE ESP with MK 60 unit

With Original ATE SL.6 you are optimally prepared for future systems too. Make use of the advantage which shorter response time offers and abstain from using viscous brake fluid, and thus the wrong fluid, for ESP and other electronic.


----------



## 24valvett (Feb 15, 2011)

Installed airlift slam series with 3p management











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

The best little $7 mod I've done

Link:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Dustproof-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr

Before & afters...

Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr

Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr

Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr

Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr

Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr

Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr

Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr

Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr

Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr

Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr

Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr


----------



## Project_2501 (Apr 21, 2008)

BsickPassat said:


> Technically, on the "any fluid", DOT 5 fluid is not compatible with glycol fluids, such as DOT3, DOT4. DOT 5.1 is a glycol. fluid though.
> 
> There's not much info on VW spec 501.14 for low-viscosity brake fluid.
> 
> ...


Thanks for taking the time to write that all out, good stuff in there.

In lieu of all this, I ordered 2L of ATE SL-6, but really I'd like to know what the high-performance alternative is? SL-6 has lower boiling points than the usual stuff; is there a more stout alternative?

Also found a few more neat things:

https://www.vividracing.com/agency-...nel-volkswagen-golf-mk6-1014-p-150904448.html










The other offering is $455 shipped, this one was $219. Every review online is positive, and the exhaust tunnel leaves a lot of opportunity to brace it. I've actually removed the aluminum bracket that the drive shaft would go through, in the event I didn't have a FWD car. They offer two other braces for the Mk5/6 chassis. One for the rear subframe on FWD cars, and the other ties the area together between the seats and trunk / hatch. A hatch brace would be very useful for our vehicles, though it would have to be removable in order to maintain the internal storage capacity.

...

Today I intend to finish trimming the rear arch extensions and re-attach them. Might also add a few MM to the rear ride height (forever chasing my desired height ratio F:R).


----------



## Rhubarb_and_Custard (Oct 21, 2010)

baboondumdum said:


> Did you replace your alubox with the wolfpack or did you just get extra wolfpacks for a different look/utility? Was there a reason you went with wolfpack over the alubox since the latter seems to be superior for the application and you already owned it?
> 
> I have a thule ski box and when I pack stuff, I just use regular walmart style plastic containers and store the boxes inside the thule ski box.


I got the wolfpacks for interior storage primarily, and also as a cheaper option to throw extra stuff on the roof that didn't need to be quite as watertight. The aluboxes are definitely superior - but then so is the price. The wolfpacks are a nice option and work well, without breaking the bank. They don't look as cool though ;-)


----------



## Qmulus (Sep 5, 2015)

Yesterday morning my daughter who is home from college was driving my Tiguan and got a CEL and EPC light, along with almost no throttle response. It was a "Oh, the car isn't running well, and there are some lights on." kind of thing. Hooked up diagnostics and found faults for intake flap and throttle body. Yup, broken intake flap actuator. I could have ordered a repair part, but the dealer had updated intake manifolds in stock and relatively inexpensively, so I got one yesterday afternoon. 

Today I put in the new intake manifold. I have done the job a few times, so it is not too bad, but not my favorite way to spend a Saturday afternoon. While I was there I replaced a cracked fog light that I had been putting off. Took it for a ride and got gas and all is 100% again. "Oh Dad, now that it is fixed can I take again tonight?" my pride and joy asked. "Ahh, sure. It is full of gas." I replied. "Thanks Dad! See ya!" Ugh... 

Sometimes I think my family takes for granted that things just "magically" get fixed and are never down for more than a day or two, if that.


----------



## systo (May 4, 2015)

*Getting started *

Just recently got a '15 R-Line for the combination of leather, paddles, and fender flares...

Changed the Cornering lights to Hella Yellow H7s. I want to upgrade to LEDs but not sure what option works best with the Tiggy. Open to suggestions....


----------



## guiltless (Aug 23, 2008)

Just received my OBD11 Pro from DAP. Excited to plug it in and get going... though I want to research a few more potential changes first. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

systo said:


> Just recently got a '15 R-Line for the combination of leather, paddles, and fender flares...
> 
> Changed the Cornering lights to Hella Yellow H7s. I want to upgrade to LEDs but not sure what option works best with the Tiggy. Open to suggestions....


I've been wanting to change the cornering lights to yellow but too lazy.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Project_2501 (Apr 21, 2008)

guiltless said:


> Just received my OBD11 Pro from DAP. Excited to plug it in and get going... though I want to research a few more potential changes first.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My favorite things so far:

- disable seatbelt indicator and chime (ideally I'd prefer indicator present w/o chime, but off is off, so nbd)
- adjust convenience turn # to 4 (press turn stalk, OEM is 3 indicator flashes, I find 4 to work better with how I merge on the freeway / interstate)
- change seats to permanently remember heated seat setting regardless of how long the car is off (for both front seats - two different adaptations)
- disable audible lock confirmation
- enable window convenience up / down via fob

Neat but not essential:
- disabled DRL with turn signal present (figured an increase in visibility can't hurt)

Also:
- recently I enabled XDS, however I haven't thrown the car around enough since to determine whether it's making a difference for my driving or not

I think there's a few I'm forgetting, but these have the biggest daily impact for me.


----------



## lil'red (Jan 23, 2013)

guiltless said:


> Just received my OBD11 Pro from DAP. Excited to plug it in and get going... though I want to research a few more potential changes first.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Like p2501. I did all the same with my tiggy. I also enabled fogs on in direction of steering wheel while turning for added visability. 

Seatbelt chime is key... especially for backing up while parking or quickly shuffling cars around. I've also disabled the windshield washer fluid warning because if you dont fill it up it just stays on and is annoying... 

I do everything with vcds though.. 

Sent via Carrier Pigeon


----------



## Project_2501 (Apr 21, 2008)

lil'red said:


> Like p2501. I did all the same with my tiggy. I also enabled fogs on in direction of steering wheel while turning for added visability.
> 
> Seatbelt chime is key... especially for backing up while parking or quickly shuffling cars around. I've also disabled the windshield washer fluid warning because if you dont fill it up it just stays on and is annoying...
> 
> ...


My foglamps already activated while turning, so I didn't have to switch that.

I've also deleted the rear wiper (used a KillAllWipers kit - pics posted some pages back) and subsequently have disabled the rear washer motor as well.

I also use VCDS, but from my understanding OBD11 should have the same capabilities.


----------



## guiltless (Aug 23, 2008)

Yep! I definitely changed the comfort blinker from 3 to 5... enabled the remote window open and close... auto close with rain sensor (haven’t tested)... remote enabled with vehicle on (haven’t tested)... I also found a long code for “auto lock on door slamming” but it didn’t seem to work. I was hoping it would. I also wish that the throttle mapping change was available, but sadly no. 

That being said, the OBD11 worked well. It took a minute to get used to it after having used VCDS in the past. I stupidly sold it with my R32 last year so decided to go the OBD11 route this time around. So far I am happy, but would like to try them side by side to make sure the same functionality is there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roly4Mo (Nov 11, 2017)

How does the whole buying credits thing work?

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## guiltless (Aug 23, 2008)

Roly4Mo said:


> How does the whole buying credits thing work?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk



I got 200 credits with the DAP Black Friday deal so I haven’t bought any. I actually did most everything with the adaptations and long coding as some of the “apps” didn’t work. The long coding and adaptations are all free and fairly easy to use. 

I don’t foresee myself ever buying any more credits. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slicccknut (Dec 23, 2008)

systo said:


> Just recently got a '15 R-Line for the combination of leather, paddles, and fender flares...
> 
> Changed the Cornering lights to Hella Yellow H7s. I want to upgrade to LEDs but not sure what option works best with the Tiggy. Open to suggestions....


Isn't the inner lights for high beam use only?


----------



## Project_2501 (Apr 21, 2008)

slicccknut said:


> Isn't the inner lights for high beam use only?


H15 used for DRL and High Beam


----------



## slicccknut (Dec 23, 2008)

Project_2501 said:


> H15 used for DRL and High Beam


Wait what!? Thought this was H7? Are you talking about coding to run as DRL?


----------



## systo (May 4, 2015)

Mine has the bi-xenons...
D3S xenons are used for both highbeam and low beam, H7 for cornering lights, and HB4/9006 for fogs. Coincidentally, I just replaced the fogs with hella yellows as well... Looking into Morimoto HID fogs and with a modified GTI projector housing from depo... 

Can anyone confirm that the euro switch allows for both cornering and fogs to be on at the same time? Or does that require coding?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Project_2501 (Apr 21, 2008)

slicccknut said:


> Wait what!? Thought this was H7? Are you talking about coding to run as DRL?


Uh nope I'm just not paying enough attention and am giving poor information.

H7/H15 is for the crappy halogen lamps that clearly are *not* pictured there. :laugh:


----------



## slicccknut (Dec 23, 2008)

systo said:


> Mine has the bi-xenons...
> D3S xenons are used for both highbeam and low beam, H7 for cornering lights, and HB4/9006 for fogs. Coincidentally, I just replaced the fogs with hella yellows as well... Looking into Morimoto HID fogs and with a modified GTI projector housing from depo...
> 
> Can anyone confirm that the euro switch allows for both cornering and fogs to be on at the same time? Or does that require coding?
> ...


Would you mind taking picture of your full head lights and Fogs turned on. Curious to see how it looks from far with your yellow cornering lights.


----------



## Project_2501 (Apr 21, 2008)

Made use of black friday / weekend sales:

Ordered IE Stage 2 tune w/ datalink cable
H&R lowering springs for the winter (going to uninstall the Ohlins - no way I'm subjecting them to a New England winter...)
NewSouth vent boost gauge
10&15mm spacers w/ appropriate bolts. Need to order OTIS RAD locking bolts to accommodate the spacers.

Still have to re-install the rear fenders after trimming the body a bit and flush the transmission. On that front I forgot to purchase a replacement drain plug and washer.


----------



## AlphaBetaJetta (Sep 24, 2017)

Had a flat tire. 

A big screw in the front passenger tire was found after the flat tire sign was illuminated on instrument cluster. 

Plugged it with the flat tire plug , cane back, plugged it again, came back next say again. 

Guess I wasn’t applying the plug correctly, finally the third time, the plug fixed. 


This is the second time using this flat tire plug kit! It is a must have in your emergency kit! 

The trick was the remove the tool very abruptly so that the plug, moistened with tire cement, would stay in the hole. 













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jason__ (Jun 2, 2014)

Proper repair is to vulcanize a patch from the inside, assuming no belts are damaged, then the tire is trash.

Plugs are a bandaid in my book.

I bought a new set of 35" for my truck. Went to junk yard to get some monkey in return.

Driving home I heart a thud thud thud.

Found the face of a big Cummins exhaust valve on the face of my tire. The valve stem was long enough to bump the rim as it rotated.


So angry. So angry.... 

Sent from my 2PS64 using Tapatalk


----------



## AlphaBetaJetta (Sep 24, 2017)

jason__ said:


> Proper repair is to vulcanize a patch from the inside, assuming no belts are damaged, then the tire is trash.
> 
> Plugs are a bandaid in my book.
> 
> ...


Isn’t that frustrating?

First time this happened to my X5, tires were runFlat. But the thud thud thud was frustrating, it took me two days to realize it was a bug bolt in my tire. 

Plugged it, drive it for almost two years. Never made a hissing ever!


But this one, I’m a bit concerned, if it isn’t fixed, I’m going to have it either patched from inside as you recommended, or replace the tire. 
It is the rear passenger side. But again, it’s my wife’s daily with kids. Safety first. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## systo (May 4, 2015)

*New Shoes come in pairs!*

Second set of winter wheels got dropped off by UPS this evening.  Excited to do a test fit tomorrow, once the GF's car is out of the garage....


----------



## systo (May 4, 2015)

The Tiggy is back at the dealer  getting the mirror down fixed. Will help with reversing into a parallel spot in the driveway... 

So hard to get rid of the older cars in the fleet, not sure what I should trade the TSX for, maybe a 330i zhp?


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

systo said:


> Mine has the bi-xenons...
> D3S xenons are used for both highbeam and low beam, H7 for cornering lights, and HB4/9006 for fogs. Coincidentally, I just replaced the fogs with hella yellows as well... Looking into Morimoto HID fogs and with a modified GTI projector housing from depo...
> 
> Can anyone confirm that the euro switch allows for both cornering and fogs to be on at the same time? Or does that require coding?
> ...


Requires coding. Someone on the CC forum figured it out. Search that forum for instructions 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## onoff1 (Apr 1, 2015)

BsickPassat said:


> Requires coding. Someone on the CC forum figured it out. Search that forum for instructions
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


with VCDS go to ..

Open Controller 9 and select Coding – 07
Click the Long Coding Helper, do not copy down the coding seen as these are specific to each car and it’s options/setup.
Select Byte 14 and bit 7 – cornering lights via front fogs active.
Select “Do It!” to save the coding.

that's all...


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

onoff1 said:


> with VCDS go to ..
> 
> Open Controller 9 and select Coding – 07
> Click the Long Coding Helper, do not copy down the coding seen as these are specific to each car and it’s options/setup.
> ...


that's not it. It makes the fog lights the cornering lights, instead of the cornering lights inside the headlight housing.

I save you the trouble of using the 
VWVortex search function


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Swapped to steelies and snow tires for sunny Socal

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## slicccknut (Dec 23, 2008)

systo said:


> Mine has the bi-xenons...
> D3S xenons are used for both highbeam and low beam, H7 for cornering lights, and HB4/9006 for fogs. Coincidentally, I just replaced the fogs with hella yellows as well... Looking into Morimoto HID fogs and with a modified GTI projector housing from depo...
> 
> Can anyone confirm that the euro switch allows for both cornering and fogs to be on at the same time? Or does that require coding?
> ...


You have to turn off the NAR restrictions. Here is a video on how to do it via VCDS. https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=9XUnNbKHx6c&feature=youtu.be Don't worry about it being MK7 because settings for all xenon range are the same. 

Cornering lights will turn on with fogs when turning, but cannot be set as static. Still trying to find a way on how to set my cornering lights as static via VCDS.


----------



## slicccknut (Dec 23, 2008)

onoff1 said:


> with VCDS go to ..
> 
> Open Controller 9 and select Coding – 07
> Click the Long Coding Helper, do not copy down the coding seen as these are specific to each car and it’s options/setup.
> ...


This is to turn your fog lights as cornering lights not static. Meaning your fog lights will only turn on as you turn your wheel. If you want your fog lights to stay static this box must be unchecked.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

I took advantage of the high 50 degree weather on Sunday and put on the 17" winter setup

Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr

Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr

Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr

Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr

Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr


----------



## echomatics (Oct 19, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> I took advantage of the high 50 degree weather on Sunday and put on the 17" winter setup
> 
> Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr
> 
> ...



Looks great, have the same tires for the past 4 years and they have performed very well.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

snobrdrdan said:


> I took advantage of the high 50 degree weather on Sunday and put on the 17" winter setup


How are the Gislaved tires in the dry?


----------



## Project_2501 (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm considering swapping out my Tiguan for a 2010 BMW X3... mostly because available as manual and AWD. Fortunately I'm laid off for a few weeks coming up, so I'd have ample time to get my car back to stock to trade it in. :laugh:

The one I'm considering:

https://www.expressma.com/inventory/details/48805257

I'd do similar to that as my current car: basic performance enhancements, coilovers, and then continue on the same path. Long term... the N52 would take kindly to a supercharger I'm sure... :screwy::laugh:


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

While it's definitely a pretty nice ride, keep in mind that the tiguans actually rate significantly better in terms of ride, handling, acceleration Etc. Not to mention the Haldex in the Volkswagen is significantly better than the all-wheel drive crap used by BMW. But, it's definitely a spiffy ride.


----------



## Project_2501 (Apr 21, 2008)

My Tig is FWD, which is another factor. I’ve considered finding a shop / someone willing to swap it to 6spd (or DSG), but then it’s still just FWD in New England. 

Performance shouldn’t be terrible as it’s listed at 268/232. I’ll put coilovers on it and the various required additional components. Seems to be cross-compatible with the 3-series (like we are with the Mk6 cars), so that should provide adequate upgrade opportunity. It’s NA anyway. I/H/E, cams, valve job, tune, done.

Putting a day on the idea has me less stoked, as I do really enjoy my Tig as an overall package. I think the best bet is to save my pennies and pay a reputable shop to swap it to DSG w/ a Quaife or Peloquin in the nose. With appropriate tires, that should be fine wherever. Plus it's probably easier to add 4Mo later compared to the transmission.

Figure about $5-6000 to pay a shop to install a DSG transmission? :facepalm:


----------



## Roly4Mo (Nov 11, 2017)

That's my deal, I shopped around for 6spd manual and 4wd. I couldn't find the right combo for the right price. I looked into Mini countryman and Subaru Forester. I liked the Tiguan but hated the facelift. Then I found my 2011 4mo, auto but with 46k miles for a steal.

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

Project_2501 said:


> Figure about $5-6000 to pay a shop to install a DSG transmission? :facepalm:


I bought my Tiguan, replaced the engine, got winter tires and wheels and a remap for less than that total!


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Project_2501 said:


> My Tig is FWD, which is another factor. I’ve considered finding a shop / someone willing to swap it to 6spd (or DSG), but then it’s still just FWD in New England.
> 
> Performance shouldn’t be terrible as it’s listed at 268/232. I’ll put coilovers on it and the various required additional components. Seems to be cross-compatible with the 3-series (like we are with the Mk6 cars), so that should provide adequate upgrade opportunity. It’s NA anyway. I/H/E, cams, valve job, tune, done.
> 
> ...


Good luck with that. You'll have to import a DQ500 7-speed DSG, and it won't be a PnP electronically either. Then you need the control unit for the transmission, since the stock one for the triptronic will not be compatible, so that's another thing you need to import.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

echomatics said:


> Looks great, have the same tires for the past 4 years and they have performed very well.


Yeah, I've had the first version of the General Arctics and they were alright



BsickPassat said:


> How are the Gislaved tires in the dry?


I've only put about 10 miles on them so far...they seem okay, but I don't drive very far either so I haven't noticed anything different (yet)


----------



## Project_2501 (Apr 21, 2008)

dorkage said:


> I bought my Tiguan, replaced the engine, got winter tires and wheels and a remap for less than that total!


When I purchased mine, the criteria was "best available" and I ended up with a 1yo R-Line w/ 11k miles on it. Unfortunately there aren't many 4Mo cars around SoCal, else I'd have had that as well.

In hindsight I also should have just spent a little more and purchased new, but oh well. I wanted a Tig, and I wanted the flat bottom steering wheel. Also should have gotten an SEL and swapped the R-Line wheel over. :facepalm:


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Installed roof rack, to prep for the ski season. Replaced the smooth rubber strip for the Thule ribbed strip

Thule top strip vs votex by thisistan, on Flickr

Does it make the noisy bars quiet on the highway? It's quieter, but you can still hear it when the speed gets above 60 mph

Did a refresher on tire chain installation, just in case it ever gets severe enough that local authorities tell me to put chains on a AWD car with winter tires

Peerless Auto-trac snow chain practise fitting by thisistan, on Flickr


----------



## Qmulus (Sep 5, 2015)

BsickPassat said:


> Good luck with that. You'll have to import a DQ500 7-speed DSG, and it won't be a PnP electronically either. Then you need the control unit for the transmission, since the stock one for the triptronic will not be compatible, so that's another thing you need to import.


Just an FYI, the transmission control unit in the DSG is integrated inside the transmission in the "Mechatronic Unit", so basically it just needs a harness and the proper software to play with the Tiguan properly, at least if you get the right transmission. You just remove the original TCU, and integrate the DSG harness with those signals. I was originally worried about software issues, but it may actually be as easy as some soft coding changes and my engine ECU accepted the coding change in a test. I have looked into the DSG swap in a 4motion, and honestly some of the most expensive parts are the axles as they are hard to find used. It seems the only US vehicle that uses the proper axles is the TT RS. 

I also had an idea of converting my FWD SE to 4motion and have most of the parts (axles, Haldex rear diff with haress, rear bearing housings, hardware, extra shields and brackets, etc. with the exception of the actual transmission with bevel box, down pipe and right front axle). It is actually a pretty much bolt-in conversion; at least on a '09. The rear subframe has the mounts for the rear diff, the fuel tank is the same, the center carrier support is bracket is there and the suspension is the same, with the exception of the springs.


----------



## Project_2501 (Apr 21, 2008)

^That's all solid info, and I've gathered the same from other folks swapping DSG transmissions into both automatic and manual cars of other chassis. Automatic transmission ECU is required, the 6spd DSG appears to be an easy swap for a FWD, automatic vehicle of whatever body style. The 7spd has just been mentioned to be "a bit more of a hassle with wiring" from what I can see by folks that specialize in harnesses and swaps (came across it on Instagram, but can't find it again. Not a great format for that.)

Additionally - the most important purpose behind all of this is torque holding capabilities. I think I saw something that the DQ250 is less than our 09M, the DQ381 or 361 or whatever it is is about the same, and the DQ500 being a fair bit higher. Anyone have more specific information on this? Does anyone know what the compatible 6spd manual is / the torque capacity? Though I assume that this all would end up going the way of the recent Golf R, where the manual is a snooze by comparison to the DSG in regards to that specific application.

Swapping my car to 4Mo, as you also mention Qmulus, would be ideal as well. On that note - would y'all recommend DSG or 4Mo first? Realistically they both cost "the same" in terms of "a lot" and it being an involved process. Luckily it's all just re-coding things in the ECU beyond parts and some wiring. Eurokraft could likely make up a custom harness (or has done them before, who knows).


----------



## gumbymac (Jun 28, 2013)

I took my Tig in for an annual change at the dealership. The next day I get a check-engine light. My aftermarket JVC head unit has a vehicle diagnostic section that showed the code: P2015, which Google shows to be the intake manifold. I drop it off Saturday morning and several hours later, get a call from the service rep that it is indeed the intake manifold and they will have to replace it. Parts and labor will be about $800! Everything I've seen online about P2015 shows that there is a 10 year or 120,000 mile extended warranty on this part because it's a known issue. I also purchased an extended warranty. They said they would call the warranty company this morning so I'm waiting to see what they're going to do. Is this extended warranty limited to certain years or models? I have a 2015 Tiguan TSI, 2WD.


----------



## lil'red (Jan 23, 2013)

gumbymac said:


> Is this extended warranty limited to certain years or models? I have a 2015 Tiguan TSI, 2WD.


I just got a letter about my '12 2wd a few weeks ago up in canada so you should be good. the warranty covers the motor (which is the same in all the tiggys) not the specific year/trim.


Sent via Carrier Pigeon


----------



## gumbymac (Jun 28, 2013)

lil'red said:


> I just got a letter about my '12 2wd a few weeks ago up in canada so you should be good. the warranty covers the motor (which is the same in all the tiggys) not the specific year/trim.
> 
> 
> Sent via Carrier Pigeon


I just finished a chat with VWoA online. They did ask if I was the original owner. I said I bought it used in January of this year. I have over 60k miles at the moment and so she said I was outside of the warranty period. I assume she means to original factory warranty of 50,000 miles. It's being escalated to a Region Case Manager. I didn't want to "go over the heads" at my local dealership. I was just hoping to arm myself with a little knowledge about the extended warranty in case they called back with bad news. Fingers crossed. I can't wait to get out of this rental Focus.


----------



## Qmulus (Sep 5, 2015)

Project_2501 said:


> ^That's all solid info, and I've gathered the same from other folks swapping DSG transmissions into both automatic and manual cars of other chassis. Automatic transmission ECU is required, the 6spd DSG appears to be an easy swap for a FWD, automatic vehicle of whatever body style. The 7spd has just been mentioned to be "a bit more of a hassle with wiring" from what I can see by folks that specialize in harnesses and swaps (came across it on Instagram, but can't find it again. Not a great format for that.)
> 
> Additionally - the most important purpose behind all of this is torque holding capabilities. I think I saw something that the DQ250 is less than our 09M, the DQ381 or 361 or whatever it is is about the same, and the DQ500 being a fair bit higher. Anyone have more specific information on this? Does anyone know what the compatible 6spd manual is / the torque capacity? Though I assume that this all would end up going the way of the recent Golf R, where the manual is a snooze by comparison to the DSG in regards to that specific application.
> 
> Swapping my car to 4Mo, as you also mention Qmulus, would be ideal as well. On that note - would y'all recommend DSG or 4Mo first? Realistically they both cost "the same" in terms of "a lot" and it being an involved process. Luckily it's all just re-coding things in the ECU beyond parts and some wiring. Eurokraft could likely make up a custom harness (or has done them before, who knows).


For what it is worth, automotive electronics, including harnesses, misc. swaps, etc. is pretty much my business, especially in VWs, Audis and Porsches for street and race cars. 

Actually, converting to 4motion or a transmission swap is actually not that expensive in terms of parts. I happened to find a Tiguan at a local "Pull and Pay" yard where they have fixed prices for parts. If some idiot wouldn't have taken a saw to the driveshaft, I would have had all the components save for the transmission for not much money and a couple hours of work. These parts don't really go bad, so used prices are actually pretty low as there isn't much demand. These cars tend to get crashed or have engine problems before there are transmission issues or Haldex problems. There aren't many people crazy enough to convert a FWD to AWD, as it would be likely be a lot easier to just sell the FWD and buy an AWD.

In my opinion, I would install the AWD transmission first, no matter if you go manual, DSG or automatic. Converting from FWD Auto to AWD auto with bevel box, brackets, different right axle shaft and downpipe would be pretty easy as there are no wiring or plumbing changes for the transmision. It is all pretty plug and play. That could probably be done in an afternoon and you could drive that way without the rear driveshaft or Haldex diff and not even changing the TCU coding. Then drop the rear subframe, install the rear diff, and the AWD bearing housings, axles, driveshaft, extra heat shield for the driveshaft and harness for the Haldex (four wires). I think that would take longer than the transmission swap as messing with the subframe, brakes (you will have to separate a line to drop the subfrome) and suspension is awkward. Still, I bet you could do that in another afternoon. My guess is swapping from auto to DSG would add another day for wiring, coding, coolant plumbing changes and shifter swap. Converting to manual from automatic would add a bunch of time for the pedal cluster, clutch hydraulics, etc. 

While I like to "row my own gears" on my Porsche, I personally wouldn't do a manual in a Tiguan. After owning a DSG car, I much prefer it to autos, especially when driven aggressively. So for me I would go DSG. Ideally, you get a DQ500 and axles from Europe. The thing is, even there it doesn't seem that the DQ500 2L gas Tiguans were very common, so getting the right parts is not trivial. You can find Audi A3 or TT quattros here in the US, and with the power I have seen on some of them, like in turbo'd VR6 A3 quattros, I don't think handling the power is that big of a concern. Still finding the right axles, etc. may not be straightforward. 

All that said, I think I am going to be selling off my AWD conversion stuff, as I have another "project" that I can learn from (I get bored easily when I am not learning something) and I have another AWD Tiguan already. If you know anyone interested in the conversion parts, maybe some TT RS brakes, Golf R suspension, some silver 19" Savannahs, and a bunch of other goodies, they will probably be for sale soon...


----------



## Bucktown80 (Mar 8, 2016)

Project_2501 said:


> Neat but not essential:
> - disabled DRL with turn signal present (figured an increase in visibility can't hurt)


How do you do this with VCDS?


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Bucktown80 said:


> How do you do this with VCDS?


https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...y-on-my-16&p=93307025&viewfull=1#post93307025


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Got home from work... took an hour nap... came out to a dead battery.






Had it jumped... drove to autozone to have my battery tested... ended buying a Duralast Gold H5 battery

https://m.autozone.com/batteries-st...st-gold-battery/832330_157150_25698?location=

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Roly4Mo (Nov 11, 2017)

Got bored but that change quickly as my new mfsw with paddles came in. Took me about 45min including coding for the paddles to work.









Sent from my LM-V350 using Tapatalk


----------



## systo (May 4, 2015)

*New winter shoes*

Winter tires came in yesterday, so I finally got the winter shoes mounted. Will be ordering spacers, trying to decide on 10mm, 12.5mm, or 15mm. 



















Now time to give the TSX some love... came out to a flat tire this morning :banghead:


----------



## jason__ (Jun 2, 2014)

Rubber bands hold air? 

Sent from my 2PS64 using Tapatalk


----------



## Project_2501 (Apr 21, 2008)

jason__ said:


> Rubber bands hold air?
> 
> Sent from my 2PS64 using Tapatalk


The dude who posted his car on 22's here was on rubber bands. Nobody around here is though...

edit: https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...ut-there&p=112664915&viewfull=1#post112664915 

This car is on what could be called rubber bands.


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

Project_2501 said:


> The dude who posted his car on 22's here was on rubber bands. Nobody around here is though...
> 
> edit: https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...ut-there&p=112664915&viewfull=1#post112664915
> 
> This car is on what could be called rubber bands.


Irony...

Thorough.

Sent from my SM-S975L using Tapatalk


----------



## 24valvett (Feb 15, 2011)

Timing service just under 121k still had stock tensioner on my 2011. Wanted to be thorough so I did new intake cam, spool valve, cam bridge, all guides and bolts, top 2 chains, and all new tensioner including the oil pump tensioner. And of course an oil change. Also added a second viair 444 compressor for the airride.









Kinda slept on taking pics so I took one with it torn down and then again mostly reassembled. Not bad never done timing on a Tsi but it took me 5 hours door to door( luckily I have a good friend with a shop and every specialty tool I needed)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 24valvett (Feb 15, 2011)

2 more pics my buddy snapped during reassembly










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jason__ (Jun 2, 2014)

Gross tires. I'm sorry. Just my opinion. 

Sent from my 2PS64 using Tapatalk


----------



## greggmischenko (Mar 21, 2011)

BsickPassat said:


> Got home from work... took an hour nap... came out to a dead battery.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wasn't there a recall/service campaign for bad batteries on 2016 models? I could have sworn the dealer proactively replaced my battery last year when it was in for an oil change. May be worth checking with VW or your dealer to see if your car should have had the battery replaced under warranty.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

greggmischenko said:


> Wasn't there a recall/service campaign for bad batteries on 2016 models? I could have sworn the dealer proactively replaced my battery last year when it was in for an oil change. May be worth checking with VW or your dealer to see if your car should have had the battery replaced under warranty.


Checked on VW's website with my VIN. No recalls or service campaigns.

NHTSA does not list a recall via VIN search


----------



## greggmischenko (Mar 21, 2011)

BsickPassat said:


> Checked on VW's website with my VIN. No recalls or service campaigns.
> 
> NHTSA does not list a recall via VIN search


Nothing came up on my VIN either when I searched. I'll check my paperwork this weekend and report back what I find - perhaps there's a campaign # or something.


----------



## Project_2501 (Apr 21, 2008)

I replaced the battery in my fob about a week ago, and this morning I woke to find that all of my windows rolled themselves down last night during the rain. Awesome. :facepalm:

So it's opened up and drying in the garage currently.. The plan WAS to swap the Ohlins out for the H&R setup this weekend, but we'll see when it dries out.

Anybody else have this issue? It's January in Massachusetts, so it's not like I was cruising home last night in the summer breeze and just left them open on my own accord. :laugh:


----------



## Qmulus (Sep 5, 2015)

Had a busy last few days. My daughter will be taking her '09 SEL 4motion back to college and I won't get to see it for another six months. At 125k it needed an oil change, left front wheel bearing, front brakes and a timing chain service. It was originally from New Jersey and Michigan (note to self - NEVER buy another car from the rust belt), and some of the fasteners for the suspension and brakes were pretty corroded. I actually had to use penetrating oil, which I never need here on CO cars. The front pads were plenty thick, but the rotors were horribly rusted and grooved, so it got all new rotors, pads and a fluid change. 

The left front bearing housing was really stuck and needed a fair amount of persuasion to remove, but succumbed in the end. The bearing was obviously dry, but still quite smooth. It was definitely the cause of the noise that was noticed.

This one had received a new cam chain tensioner in '14 or so (the date code on the tensioner), but the cam timing adaptation value (measuring block 093) was over 5 degrees, and inspection showed that the tensioner was getting close to the end. Good thing I did this proactively... My guess is that the original tensioner failed, as it was obvious that the head had been off, and they did the new tensioner and cam bridge, but maybe not new chain. Dumb. The spool valve was obviously not torqued properly, nor was the crank bolt. The front cover was starting to get cut into by the chain, and had been re-used once already with way too much sealant (it was leaking anyway), so I replaced it. Now with the new timing chain, guides and tensioner, the cam adaptation value is at .04 degrees when warmed up. Should be good until 200k.

Took it for a test drive and no leaks, noises or fault codes. Good to go!

So, one down, and just an oil change and wiper blades to go on mine.


----------



## greggmischenko (Mar 21, 2011)

BsickPassat said:


> Got home from work... took an hour nap... came out to a dead battery.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





greggmischenko said:


> Wasn't there a recall/service campaign for bad batteries on 2016 models? I could have sworn the dealer proactively replaced my battery last year when it was in for an oil change. May be worth checking with VW or your dealer to see if your car should have had the battery replaced under warranty.





BsickPassat said:


> Checked on VW's website with my VIN. No recalls or service campaigns.
> 
> NHTSA does not list a recall via VIN search





greggmischenko said:


> Nothing came up on my VIN either when I searched. I'll check my paperwork this weekend and report back what I find - perhaps there's a campaign # or something.


I forgot to check paperwork over the weekend but just remembered I could check service records online. Info is below. From a quick google search it seems not all cars in this model year are subject to the recall/campaign. Also, some people reported checking on the VW/NHTSA websites and they indicated there was no recall for their car but when they actually called VW they said there was a battery recall open.


CUSTOMER STATES
COMPLAINT	
27G2 UPDATE - BATTERY (NVLW)

CORRECTION	
PERFORMED 27G2 - REPLACED BATTERY 710-27G2-0099-TU1


----------



## Project_2501 (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm pretty sure the VW Dealer (City VW in San Diego area) swapped the battery in my '16 R-Line for me when I had it in at 25k miles.


----------



## Project_2501 (Apr 21, 2008)

Well, pulled the Ohlins out today and put the OEM struts with some H&R springs in. Winter mode... The rear end is sky-high now compared to what it was. :laugh: Have to finish aligning it tomorrow. Finally will get my steering wheel straight. :facepalm:

Found out 15mm spacers don't work with our rear hubs. I feel like I knew that. I think only 17.5mm and up work. Or some are available that replace the dust cap? I think I came across them at some point along the way, but regardless I will just get some 20mm spacers and be done with it. The 10's up front look good.


----------



## Moteev (Jan 7, 2019)

Hello everyone !

I am new to this forum and to the VW community! I am glad to be a part of this family hehe! I'm from Canada, 31.

I wanted to first buy a Golf R 2017 but i came back to my senses... family first so I had to buy something (slightly) bigger... a Tiguan !

I purshased a 2015 R-Line tiguan (pepper grey and Milk chocolate leather) and will receive it in a few days ! I wanted a warranty-almost-done Tig so I could start my little project... The tiguan R  (since they should have done one a long time ago)

Since I have a couple Miles to do before the warranty goes off, i will enjoy the stock Tig for a bit (10k miles) before heading to the... stage 2++ 

If anybody has any tips or has a k04 etc, I'm all ears ! Hopefully i get help along the way while im modding !









Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## Project_2501 (Apr 21, 2008)

I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but the rear leg room is the same, the rear cargo space isn't THAT much better, and both accept a roof box.



In other news, I'll be de-modding my Tig as I've decided to gift it to my mum. I'll be picking up a 98-01 CRV to toy around with. Never owned a Honda car before, so figure why not. 3219lbs, manual, AWD, Honda reliability and aftermarket. Likely to have fewer issues trying to surpass 300whp in terms of financial aches and pains.

I'll have a list of stuff for sale soon, but need a stock tune for the car first. I upgraded from 034 to the IE tune, so I'm a long way away from having the original VW tune. What's the best way to get an original tune loaded back up? I suspect I can contact IE, but if someone has an alternative that is potentially free, that would be splendid.


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

Project_2501 said:


> I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but the rear leg room is the same, the rear cargo space isn't THAT much better, and both accept a roof box.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that Honda coming with the v6? 300hp will be a breeze if so. That thing is not going to hold a candle in terms of ride quality, handling, comfort etc to the Volkswagen though.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Project_2501 said:


> I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but the rear leg room is the same, the rear cargo space isn't THAT much better, and both accept a roof box.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You'll have to pay VW to flash the latest tune to your ECU.


----------



## Project_2501 (Apr 21, 2008)

Volkswagens-for-life said:


> Is that Honda coming with the v6? 300hp will be a breeze if so. That thing is not going to hold a candle in terms of ride quality, handling, comfort etc to the Volkswagen though.


B20Z2 - not the v6, but less weight as a result. 300hp is easy on every Honda motor.

Initially it's going to be comedic, for sure. However...

Double wishbone F/R, which is an upgrade compared to the Tig on principle. Plus the Tig had rubber everywhere. A 2001 is going to be tired, so that's an opportunity for delrin or heim joints. This car will pull more lateral g's through a corner than my Tig did on Ohlins and Michelin PS4S's. Lots of ground clearance, so lots of room to get that COG down and sort out the geometry changes that'll take place (bump steer, roll center, etc.) The beauty of it being a Honda is that they're like the Tig but better: more stuff is adaptable. H/F series LSD for the front diff requires a spacer. That alone will transform essentially any vehicle into a more fun car than a Stage 2 Tiguan that can't stay off TCS under 60mph.

Few hundred pounds lighter, it'll get some Corbeau, Sparco, Bride, etc., seats, different steering wheel, etc., *manual* (which makes it more of a driver's car by definition), and an AWD system that, while FWD-based, isn't as meh as 4Mo can be (compared to a proper Quatto system).

>> Re: flash: I'm pretty sure IE offers it through their website / cable. Even if it costs a few bucks, nbd. My mum is pretty stoked to upgrade from her 2004 Explorer to this for her daily. :thumbup:


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Project_2501 said:


> B20Z2 - not the v6, but less weight as a result. 300hp is easy on every Honda motor.
> 
> Initially it's going to be comedic, for sure. However...
> 
> ...


The CR-V only has a front double wishbone suspension. The rear does not.


----------



## Kcleave (Aug 19, 2015)

Project_2501 said:


> B20Z2 - not the v6, but less weight as a result. 300hp is easy on every Honda motor.
> 
> Initially it's going to be comedic, for sure. However...
> 
> ...


Really ? Good luck !


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Roly4Mo (Nov 11, 2017)

I was a Honda guy a long time ago. That B20Z is a potent engine. People would use that block with the B18c head for a Frankenstein setup for more torque with top end. Everyone and their mother made B series t3/t4 header, I/c, and pipe kit for about $1500 and be capable of 300whp

Sent from my LM-V350 using Tapatalk


----------



## eltrcutter (Aug 11, 2015)

Roly4Mo said:


> I was a Honda guy a long time ago. That B20Z is a potent engine. People would use that block with the B18c head for a Frankenstein setup for more torque with top end. Everyone and their mother made B series t3/t4 header, I/c, and pipe kit for about $1500 and be capable of 300whp
> 
> Sent from my LM-V350 using Tapatalk


Nowadays we import B20 engines from junked CRVs from the US; and B18 JDM blocks from Japan. Then we just sell built “Frankensteins” to anyone that wants them. Honda is relatively big in Panama.


----------



## Kcleave (Aug 19, 2015)

EBC dimpled and slotted and EBC Yellow pads all around.last week


----------



## jason__ (Jun 2, 2014)

I could go for a checkers burger... 

Sent from my 2PS64 using Tapatalk


----------



## Project_2501 (Apr 21, 2008)

BsickPassat said:


> The CR-V only has a front double wishbone suspension. The rear does not.


So I'm noticing, upon doing a bit more research. Not really an issue however, as it's a fairly standard IRS and the adjustable parts to get everything back in alignment are pretty cheap (about 80% the cost as what I paid for rear adjustable control arms and toe arms.

I've only started to scratch the surface, but watching a video of how simple it was to change out the front suspension in a video... Similar principal as the Tig, which is already easy, but even easier. No specialty tools required. It's really like a whole new world to me. :laugh:


----------



## Roly4Mo (Nov 11, 2017)

I used to have a dealer parts book for the Civic and Integra and saw all the parts that swapped over. All this before YouTube and smart phones. Honda engineering is pretty straight forward.

Sent from my LM-V350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm thirding that Honda engineering is awesome. They're a very different game than European cars.. They have a different type of soul. They ride different, feel different, put down power different etc. Good luck, I hope you keep us posted to your Honda adventure. I know that I'm definitely interested.


----------



## Moteev (Jan 7, 2019)

Added today 20 mm black DAI spacers front and back. Love the look and the stance!









Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## Roly4Mo (Nov 11, 2017)

Moteev said:


> Added today 20 mm black DAI spacers front and back. Love the look and the stance!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How close do the tires come to the fender? Also are you lowered?

Sent from my LM-V350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roly4Mo (Nov 11, 2017)

Just picked up a Kenwood double din radio, I'll install it once I get back into town. 

Sent from my LM-V350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Moteev (Jan 7, 2019)

Roly4Mo said:


> How close do the tires come to the fender? Also are you lowered?
> 
> Sent from my LM-V350 using Tapatalk


Hey,

I havnt mesure them yet but from the look of it, they are very close and perfect fit to the fender. I could give you the measurements tomorrow. 

And no I am not lowered ! Im still debating if I go down that road... we have huge winters here ...

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

Damn dude those spacers look incredible. Absolutely amazing.


----------



## dukegarda (Oct 13, 2011)

Roly4Mo said:


> Moteev said:
> 
> 
> > Added today 20 mm black DAI spacers front and back. Love the look and the stance!
> ...


Thinking of doing this to my R Line. How has the handling changed. I enjoy the reasonable firmness of the stock suspension and enjoy fast cornering.


----------



## Bobdhd (Jul 11, 2013)

dukegarda said:


> Thinking of doing this to my R Line. How has the handling changed. I enjoy the reasonable firmness of the stock suspension and enjoy fast cornering.


I thought it felt better but it could have been just all in the mind.


----------



## Moteev (Jan 7, 2019)

dukegarda said:


> Thinking of doing this to my R Line. How has the handling changed. I enjoy the reasonable firmness of the stock suspension and enjoy fast cornering.


Do it. Get some good quality hubcentric ones and the bolts... has to be top quality...In my opinion... but i do enjoy the same things as you do and so far its still perfect stance. I am driving in mostly snow right now so I havnt proper tested the handling in curves but it feels at least the same. 

The look is insane. Get them! 



Volkswagens-for-life said:


> Damn dude those spacers look incredible. Absolutely amazing.


Thanks man!

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## Moteev (Jan 7, 2019)

Just vinyl wrapped black gloss my amazon crossbars paid 70$ CAD and installed them on the tig! Suprisingly excellent quality for the price ! And of course my old thule wind fairing in the mix 









Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

*Amazon Cross bars*

Which ones did you order from Amazon?

Have a link by chance?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Moteev (Jan 7, 2019)

troystg said:


> Which ones did you order from Amazon?
> 
> Have a link by chance?
> 
> Thank you in advance!


Hey sure here it is:

https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B00GA2HKAU/ref=cm_sw_r_fm_apa_i_77JsCbDHYETMR.

Take note that it fits on the tiguan rails but theres a couple extra inches on the sides. I cut them so it will fit more perfectly. I personnally dont like the extra edges !

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

Yep, pulled them up and they are exactly what I was looking for.

Thanks!


----------



## jason__ (Jun 2, 2014)

Found some Audi alloys for $10 each at a lkq. Took a while to find the 4th.

Went to discount and found the cheapest snow grip that'll accept studs. $55 carry out. Took them home and mounted and balanced them. 

Took them to another tire shop that would shoot them for $25 a tire.

For $360 I now have a 2nd set of winter grips with just lug nut swap.. 





Sent from my 2PS64 using Tapatalk


----------



## Project_2501 (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm a glutton for punishment, so instead of a Honda, I bought a supercharged Mini...

It was only $2100 though, and the seller was competent. Maintenance, maintenance, maintenance!


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

Project_2501 said:


> I'm a glutton for punishment, so instead of a Honda, I bought a supercharged Mini...
> 
> It was only $2100 though, and the seller was competent. Maintenance, maintenance, maintenance!


What year and how do you like it? They have one here that I am contemplating.

Sent from my ASUS_Z01GD using Tapatalk


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

Mini are junk. Terribly unreliable. I have 2 coworkers with them, one supercharged and one turbocharged, and they're unreliable and always having issues.

Moteev- your R-Line is looking so so sexy I love it.


----------



## u1sansei (Jan 19, 2019)

Moteev said:


> Hey sure here it is:
> 
> https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B00GA2HKAU/ref=cm_sw_r_fm_apa_i_77JsCbDHYETMR.
> 
> ...


I'm looking for a roof rack without those extra edges that goes past the rails as well. How's the quality of this Amazon roof rack? So you just cut the bar and attached the plastic end cap?


----------



## Moteev (Jan 7, 2019)

u1sansei said:


> I'm looking for a roof rack without those extra edges that goes past the rails as well. How's the quality of this Amazon roof rack? So you just cut the bar and attached the plastic end cap?


Yes exactly. Clean cut with any metal saw. So if you look on the last picture with my car, we can see the edge that is very short. They feel strong. The clips are made of plastic but the mecanism feels strong. 

Heres a a picture with the uncut bars testing them and marking my cuts.









Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

u1sansei said:


> I'm looking for a roof rack without those extra edges that goes past the rails as well. How's the quality of this Amazon roof rack? So you just cut the bar and attached the plastic end cap?


Your best one is the VW accessory cross bars. Yes, they are expensive, but if you can get them when VW is discounting their accessories, can be good option.

And they use the 2 holes on the inside of the rail to mount, which makes it easy and consistent placement.


----------



## TheMatrix17 (Oct 11, 2018)

*Winter wheel size*



snobrdrdan said:


> Finally put the 17" winter wheels/tires on
> 
> IMG_6562 by Dan W, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_6563 by Dan W, on Flickr


What is your tire size? I got 215/60/17 and my wheel is 17 X 6.5" with 41 offset and I am not sure how that is going to look on the car - debating whether I should run them with spacers to make them come out a little more. Your winter setup is perfect IMO.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Moteev said:


> Do it. Get some good quality hubcentric ones and the bolts... has to be top quality...In my opinion... but i do enjoy the same things as you do and so far its still perfect stance. I am driving in mostly snow right now so I havnt proper tested the handling in curves but it feels at least the same.
> 
> The look is insane. Get them!
> 
> ...


Hopefully you're putting anti-seize on the spacers. Spacers seized to the wheel or brake disc is no fun.


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

Moteev said:


> u1sansei said:
> 
> 
> > I'm looking for a roof rack without those extra edges that goes past the rails as well. How's the quality of this Amazon roof rack? So you just cut the bar and attached the plastic end cap?
> ...



Seriously love your tiguan. Those wheels and spacers look so hot combined with the vehicles color and cross rails. 

Dumb question but have you noticed any mpg decrease with those cross rails? With those tiny things I'm guessing no but I'm not positive


Also what are those wheel specs? 19s?


----------



## Moteev (Jan 7, 2019)

BsickPassat said:


> Hopefully you're putting anti-seize on the spacers. Spacers seized to the wheel or brake disc is no fun.


Oh that I forgot. Would you recommand me any product in particular ? Thanks for the info!


Volkswagens-for-life said:


> Seriously love your tiguan. Those wheels and spacers look so hot combined with the vehicles color and cross rails.
> 
> Dumb question but have you noticed any mpg decrease with those cross rails? With those tiny things I'm guessing no but I'm not positive
> 
> ...


Thanks man, appreciate it ! 

Seriously I didnt notice anything yet as for mpg decrease... but I think with the wind fairing it helps.

Rims are the OEM Rline savannahs 19×9 and not sure about offset. They came with the car and with the spacers it fita perfectly ! On the R fender. Thanks to those in here that did the same thing and inspired me !





Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Moteev said:


> Oh that I forgot. Would you recommand me any product in particular ? Thanks for the info!Thanks man, appreciate it !
> 
> Seriously I didnt notice anything yet as for mpg decrease... but I think with the wind fairing it helps.
> 
> ...


Don't need to be picky about the anti-seize. Just a thin layer is all you need

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Project_2501 (Apr 21, 2008)

troystg said:


> What year and how do you like it? They have one here that I am contemplating.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z01GD using Tapatalk





Volkswagens-for-life said:


> Mini are junk. Terribly unreliable. I have 2 coworkers with them, one supercharged and one turbocharged, and they're unreliable and always having issues.


The primary issue is the customer base. Folks bought a "cute" car and were ignorant to the special needs of the vehicle. Didn't help that Mini / Eaton made the m45 applied here a pain. 

They require more attention than a VW would, but I paid 1/5th what a comparable GTI would be, it sounds better, and ultimately it'll end up being worked on just as often. Oh, and I'm going to swap out my blower for a different option. $2500 (more than I paid for the car) but replaces the whole assembly as well as swaps to electric PS. The chassis is about as good as a FWD car is going to get, as well.

Definitely not without shortcomings, that's for sure. Better be a competent mechanic willing to spend ~3k/yr on maintenance items. Treat it like an older BMW and it'll be fine.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

TheMatrix17 said:


> What is your tire size? I got 215/60/17 and my wheel is 17 X 6.5" with 41 offset and I am not sure how that is going to look on the car - debating whether I should run them with spacers to make them come out a little more. Your winter setup is perfect IMO.


I had the OEM size of 235/55/17 on a 17x8, ET45 wheel

I'm not sure if you have a R-line/SEL/Sport (with the flares), but your setup will sit 15mm IN more than mine did. You'll probably want spacers, IMO

Or just say screw it and run them as is for winter


----------



## TheMatrix17 (Oct 11, 2018)

snobrdrdan said:


> I had the OEM size of 235/55/17 on a 17x8, ET45 wheel
> 
> I'm not sure if you have a R-line/SEL/Sport (with the flares), but your setup will sit 15mm IN more than mine did. You'll probably want spacers, IMO
> 
> Or just say screw it and run them as is for winter


Yeah, I’ll try end up exchanging my tires for 235/55/17 and see if I can do that. Hopefully I can since I really like that setup for winter. Appreciate your reply!


----------



## u1sansei (Jan 19, 2019)

TheMatrix17 said:


> snobrdrdan said:
> 
> 
> > I had the OEM size of 235/55/17 on a 17x8, ET45 wheel
> ...


I have the 16” Rabbit OEM wheels on the R Line with ET50 and it looks ugly. I was gonna leave it like that for the winter but eventually got the 15mm spacer in thw back. I really couldn’t stand the look of it especially in the rear, the flares made it look worse. And the stock 19” is ET33.


----------



## u1sansei (Jan 19, 2019)

BsickPassat said:


> u1sansei said:
> 
> 
> > I'm looking for a roof rack without those extra edges that goes past the rails as well. How's the quality of this Amazon roof rack? So you just cut the bar and attached the plastic end cap?
> ...


Honestly, I don’t like how tall the OEM crossbars are. I’m eyeing on a set of crossbars on ebay, brand is Turtle Can Carry AIR V1. Right now that’s my first option, it’s from Germany. Low profile with keys and almost the same price compared to those replica ebay crossbars coming from china.


----------



## Project_2501 (Apr 21, 2008)

u1sansei said:


> Honestly, I don’t like how tall the OEM crossbars are. I’m eyeing on a set of crossbars on ebay, brand is Turtle Can Carry AIR V1. Right now that’s my first option, it’s from Germany. Low profile with keys and almost the same price compared to those replica ebay crossbars coming from china.


I got the low Thule Aerobars because I don't have a sunroof. They look so much better than the sky-high OEM crossbars.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

u1sansei said:


> Honestly, I don’t like how tall the OEM crossbars are. I’m eyeing on a set of crossbars on ebay, brand is Turtle Can Carry AIR V1. Right now that’s my first option, it’s from Germany. Low profile with keys and almost the same price compared to those replica ebay crossbars coming from china.


Don't expect to open your sunroof with accessories installed on low profile bars.


----------



## u1sansei (Jan 19, 2019)

BsickPassat said:


> Don't expect to open your sunroof with accessories installed on low profile bars.


What is considered low profile that will not let the sunroof open? I thought as long as it sits higher than the rails then it should be fine, right? I'm pretty sure the Thule Edge won't let the roof open, so I'm passing on that one. Is there any crossbars that's higher than the Thule Edge but lower than the OEM that will let the roof open still?


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

u1sansei said:


> What is considered low profile that will not let the sunroof open? I thought as long as it sits higher than the rails then it should be fine, right? I'm pretty sure the Thule Edge won't let the roof open, so I'm passing on that one. Is there any crossbars that's higher than the Thule Edge but lower than the OEM that will let the roof open still?


Yakima Whispbar railbar is an example, that will interfere with the roof, especially with accessories not using the T-bolt slots
http://www.whispbar.com/product/rail-bar/


It may clear before you put stuff on. When you mount accessories that use clamps or similar design, it has thickness that cuts into using the sunroof.

Here's a Yakima Skybox Clamp:

20190127_094246 by thisistan, on Flickr

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

TheMatrix17 said:


> Yeah, I’ll try end up exchanging my tires for 235/55/17 and see if I can do that. Hopefully I can since I really like that setup for winter. Appreciate your reply!


Here's a *KILLER* deal on some H&R spacers w/bolts, btw:
https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9284693-FS-Parting-out-SALE!-Great-prices!


----------



## u1sansei (Jan 19, 2019)

BsickPassat said:


> Yakima Whispbar railbar is an example, that will interfere with the roof, especially with accessories not using the T-bolt slots
> http://www.whispbar.com/product/rail-bar/
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the photo! I can see how close it will really be if not for that high profile design of the OEM. But how about the Yakima Flushbar with a fitting kit for a raised rail? I’m just not sure about the sizes. Anyone know the distance from rail to rail of the Tiguan? Will measure it when I get a chance to see what size crossbars I need.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

u1sansei said:


> Thanks for the photo! I can see how close it will really be if not for that high profile design of the OEM. But how about the Yakima Flushbar with a fitting kit for a raised rail? I’m just not sure about the sizes. Anyone know the distance from rail to rail of the Tiguan? Will measure it when I get a chance to see what size crossbars I need.


I tried a Flushbar (back when it was the Whispbar name), but Whispbar doesn't list an application for the Tiguan, which I tried to do, but failed, and gave up and got a Throughbar instead. 

The Whispbar Flushbar and Throughbar works with the Yakima Skybox and the sunroof.

I went with OEM because, I preferred the more consistent mounting using the 2 holes in the side rails.


----------



## u1sansei (Jan 19, 2019)

BsickPassat said:


> u1sansei said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the photo! I can see how close it will really be if not for that high profile design of the OEM. But how about the Yakima Flushbar with a fitting kit for a raised rail? I’m just not sure about the sizes. Anyone know the distance from rail to rail of the Tiguan? Will measure it when I get a chance to see what size crossbars I need.
> ...


What problems did you run to when using the Flushbar? Is it not the right size? Or you haven’t test fitted it and went ahead with the Throughbar instead? I guess if it won’t work then I’ll go ahead and get the OEM ones then.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

u1sansei said:


> What problems did you run to when using the Flushbar? Is it not the right size? Or you haven’t test fitted it and went ahead with the Throughbar instead? I guess if it won’t work then I’ll go ahead and get the OEM ones then.


The sizes have limited range of adjustability for he Flush bar. So it only fit only the front or rear, not both... at that time, I tried the Q5 mount, which didn't work because the pegs were too large.

the Throughbar had more range of adjustability, and went with the K328 universal mount, was okay mounting system.

So, I went with OEM, as it was also on sale for 20% off at Waterfest.


----------



## u1sansei (Jan 19, 2019)

Do you remember what Flushbar size you used before? Maybe I can get the bigger size for the rear or whatever that doesn’t fit? Looking at some local sellers and the OEM roof rack ranges from 250-300CAD.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

u1sansei said:


> Do you remember what Flushbar size you used before? Maybe I can get the bigger size for the rear or whatever that doesn’t fit? Looking at some local sellers and the OEM roof rack ranges from 250-300CAD.


Can't recall which size I had.


----------



## FranzMoor (Oct 18, 2014)

u1sansei said:


> What is considered low profile that will not let the sunroof open? I thought as long as it sits higher than the rails then it should be fine, right? I'm pretty sure the Thule Edge won't let the roof open, so I'm passing on that one. Is there any crossbars that's higher than the Thule Edge but lower than the OEM that will let the roof open still?


I’ve managed alright with Thule Aeroblades. No issue with sunroof interference, but it is close. I’m only loading a 60 lb kayak though... 












Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Moteev (Jan 7, 2019)

FranzMoor said:


> I’ve managed alright with Thule Aeroblades. No issue with sunroof interference, but it is close. I’m only loading a 60 lb kayak though...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice setup man!

I see that debagde and you add the R emblem ? Got more pictures? Im waiting on ebay shipping for my R emblems that im adding !



Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## FranzMoor (Oct 18, 2014)

Thanks...yeah, tried to keep it simple. 
Recently added the side “blades”...trial basis.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## u1sansei (Jan 19, 2019)

Planning on debadging my wife’s Tiguan this coming spring too. I can get a really good deal on a pair of Yakima Flushbar. I hope I can get it to fit. If it doesn’t then I’ll just sell it or hope it’ll fit on my own car. We’re only gonna put a cargo box on the roof rack.


----------



## FranzMoor (Oct 18, 2014)

u1sansei said:


> Planning on debadging my wife’s Tiguan this coming spring too. I can get a really good deal on a pair of Yakima Flushbar. I hope I can get it to fit. If it doesn’t then I’ll just sell it or hope it’ll fit on my own car. We’re only gonna put a cargo box on the roof rack.


Truth be told, even though the aero blades are fairly “quiet”, I’ve found that the turbulence from the bars, any bars really, would prohibit anyone from wanting to open the sunroof while moving. Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moteev (Jan 7, 2019)

FranzMoor said:


> Thanks...yeah, tried to keep it simple.
> Recently added the side “blades”...trial basis.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice man I ordered the same hehe ! 

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## Roly4Mo (Nov 11, 2017)

Picked up a new toy while working away from home, got the harness with canbus and steering wheel control, parking brake bypass, and waiting for back up cam. Should be waiting for me when I get back home in a couple of weeks. Pioneer AVH-501ex. I'll be picking up a 5 channel amp when I get home unless I can find one up here for cheap and be adding a sub too for fill in.









Sent from my LM-V350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

FranzMoor said:


> u1sansei said:
> 
> 
> > What is considered low profile that will not let the sunroof open? I thought as long as it sits higher than the rails then it should be fine, right? I'm pretty sure the Thule Edge won't let the roof open, so I'm passing on that one. Is there any crossbars that's higher than the Thule Edge but lower than the OEM that will let the roof open still?
> ...


Your car is beautiful and your pictures are breathtaking.


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

Roly4Mo said:


> Picked up a new toy while working away from home, got the harness with canbus and steering wheel control, parking brake bypass, and waiting for back up cam. Should be waiting for me when I get back home in a couple of weeks. Pioneer AVH-501ex. I'll be picking up a 5 channel amp when I get home unless I can find one up here for cheap and be adding a sub too for fill in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can’t wait to see it installed. If you can take pics of the wiring I would love to see it as well. I really want to get rid of that tiny screen and upgrade. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roly4Mo (Nov 11, 2017)

MJG44 said:


> Can’t wait to see it installed. If you can take pics of the wiring I would love to see it as well. I really want to get rid of that tiny screen and upgrade.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll take a picture of it when I get back to my hotel room tonight.

Sent from my LM-V350 using Tapatalk


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

Roly4Mo said:


> I'll take a picture of it when I get back to my hotel room tonight.
> 
> Sent from my LM-V350 using Tapatalk


Thanks man. I have an 03 tahoe and it was super easy to do. With the Tig It looks easy to remove but I’ve had issues finding the right harnesses and wiring diagrams. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

Roly4Mo said:


> I'll take a picture of it when I get back to my hotel room tonight.
> 
> Sent from my LM-V350 using Tapatalk


Thanks man. I have an 03 tahoe and it was super easy to do. With the Tig It looks easy to remove but I’ve had issues finding the right harnesses and wiring diagrams. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roly4Mo (Nov 11, 2017)

MJG44 said:


> Thanks man. I have an 03 tahoe and it was super easy to do. With the Tig It looks easy to remove but I’ve had issues finding the right harnesses and wiring diagrams.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is the harness I got XSVI-9003-NAV with the ASWC-1 already attached. Just got the aswc-1 module which plugs in.









Sent from my LM-V350 using Tapatalk


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

Roly4Mo said:


> This is the harness I got XSVI-9003-NAV with the ASWC-1 already attached. Just got the aswc-1 module which plugs in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Much appreciated. I have a fender system so this one wouldn’t work but this is farther then I have gotten. Feel stupid for googling it and not just going straight to metra.com. Thanks for the help. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roly4Mo (Nov 11, 2017)

MJG44 said:


> Much appreciated. I have a fender system so this one wouldn’t work but this is farther then I have gotten. Feel stupid for googling it and not just going straight to metra.com. Thanks for the help.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Then this is the one you would be using









Sent from my LM-V350 using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Came in the mail...

Denso VK22 by thisistan, on Flickr

after I did the 80,000 mile spark plug change to NGK Iridiums…. getting tired of doing plugs every 20,000 miles (Iridiums).

When I hit 100,000 miles, these are going in... and should last at least twice as long,

as they have platinum tipped ground electrode. Not available in the US. had to ebay it from Europe.


----------



## Moteev (Jan 7, 2019)

BsickPassat said:


> Came in the mail...
> 
> Denso VK22 by thisistan, on Flickr
> 
> ...


Nice, how much were they ? 

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

About $50

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Moteev (Jan 7, 2019)

BsickPassat said:


> About $50
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


Sweet thanks. Screenshoted! Im at 52k miles but will be tuning it a lot next spring!

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## jason__ (Jun 2, 2014)

What is a good spark plug these days? I haven't bought one in 30 years.... 

Sent from my 2PS64 using Tapatalk


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

Depends on the application. Typically the Japanese make the best plugs, like denso and NGK. Those are my go-to when possible


----------



## MK5CNY (Sep 4, 2007)

Hand washed top, bottom, and all the cracks & crevices. Fresh coat of wax to get through the rest of the winter. :snowcool:


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

jason__ said:


> What is a good spark plug these days? I haven't bought one in 30 years....
> 
> Sent from my 2PS64 using Tapatalk


The stock ones are NGK PRF7S8EG, which are double-platinum plugs (Laser Platinum)

Iridium plugs, such as NGK BKR7E-IX are a common upgrade. My butt-dyno says there more consistent power throughout the rev-range, where the stock plugs felt a little flat in certain spots of the rev range. They (and NGK IK22) are iridium tipped, but the wear occurs on the ground electrode. 

The stock laser platinums have a platinum disc on the ground electrode for wear resistance. NGK Laser Iridiums are not available for the engine.


----------



## jason__ (Jun 2, 2014)

So, a good choice for the mid 60s 318, the 440 with 383mag heads, and my stroked 3-fifty-sheeties? 

My coffee can supplies are getting low from the people who wanted yearly tune ups for no reason that required new plugs


Sent from my 2PS64 using Tapatalk


----------



## Project_2501 (Apr 21, 2008)

Flashed it back to stage 1 and pulled the downpipe and intake off. Got a bunch of maintenance parts in for the Mini, including a $218 shipped catback exhaust. :laugh:

On that note, I'll be listing the DP and intake soon. CTS Turbo catted DP and Gen 1 Carbonio. :beer:


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

Project_2501 said:


> ....On that note, I'll be listing the DP and intake soon. CTS Turbo catted DP and Gen 1 Carbonio. :beer:.....


PM'd


----------



## dubluv2003 (Oct 22, 2010)

u1sansei said:


> What is considered low profile that will not let the sunroof open? I thought as long as it sits higher than the rails then it should be fine, right? I'm pretty sure the Thule Edge won't let the roof open, so I'm passing on that one. Is there any crossbars that's higher than the Thule Edge but lower than the OEM that will let the roof open still?


im using Thule Aeroblades with 450R crossroads feet and Thule Trail XT basket. Clears the sunroof by about 10mm when opened. Although when you start putting stuff on the rails the howling is unbearable, so I just leave mine closed. But as far as low profile goes they are the lowest bars I’ve been able to find.


----------



## u1sansei (Jan 19, 2019)

dubluv2003 said:


> im using Thule Aeroblades with 450R crossroads feet and Thule Trail XT basket. Clears the sunroof by about 10mm when opened. Although when you start putting stuff on the rails the howling is unbearable, so I just leave mine closed. But as far as low profile goes they are the lowest bars I’ve been able to find.


Got the Yakima Flushbar. Still waiting for the fit kit. And hoping to install next week hoping it will fit! I measured and test fitted without the fit kit for the rails and it's pretty close in the rear. Front bar should fit no problem. I should've gotten a smaller size bar for the rear to be sure. 

What's up with that front grill?! Where did you get it?! Is the light bar on your basket wired and works?


----------



## Roly4Mo (Nov 11, 2017)

Roly4Mo said:


> Picked up a new toy while working away from home, got the harness with canbus and steering wheel control, parking brake bypass, and waiting for back up cam. Should be waiting for me when I get back home in a couple of weeks. Pioneer AVH-501ex. I'll be picking up a 5 channel amp when I get home unless I can find one up here for cheap and be adding a sub too for fill in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got home last night in time for V day with the wifey. Back up cam also came in just waiting on a usb/HDMI extender that will replace the front cigarette lighter. Should be here by Saturday and I'll do the install on Sunday.









Sent from my LM-V350 using Tapatalk


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

Roly4Mo said:


> Got home last night in time for V day with the wifey. Back up cam also came in just waiting on a usb/HDMI extender that will replace the front cigarette lighter. Should be here by Saturday and I'll do the install on Sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that an upgraded camera or stock? Also where did you order the usb extension from and what is the part #. I found one on amazon but it doesn’t have the Vw housing included in your photo. I purchaSed a pioneer avh 2440nex and should be getting it tomorrow so I can install this weekend. In order to use apple car play I need to plug in the phone to the usb. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roly4Mo (Nov 11, 2017)

MJG44 said:


> Is that an upgraded camera or stock? Also where did you order the usb extension from and what is the part #. I found one on amazon but it doesn’t have the Vw housing included in your photo. I purchaSed a pioneer avh 2440nex and should be getting it tomorrow so I can install this weekend. In order to use apple car play I need to plug in the phone to the usb.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The camera is aftermarket, I got it through the Walmart app for $15 shipped. The extender I got it through eBay, here's a link through Crutchfield https://www.crutchfield.com/S-2ITNnncai9R/p_074USBHDMI/Accele-USBRHDMI.html . It was also $15 shipped. That radio like mines has a usb output too. 

Sent from my LM-V350 using Tapatalk


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

Thanks for the info! I was originally going to route it through the glove box but it would be a pain to have to put my phone in the glove box everyday. I purchased the radio and install parts through crutchfield and they should be delivered today. I was able to find the extension on amazon with 1 day delivery so it should be here tomorrow. I got two different types to give me options. Can’t wait to see yours all installed. I have always hated the tiny screen on the stock radio. Planning to open it all up tomorrow and get it installed 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roly4Mo (Nov 11, 2017)

I got the one with HDMI because I didn't get the app radio. So instead of streaming I just plug in

Sent from my LM-V350 using Tapatalk


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

Roly4Mo said:


> I got the one with HDMI because I didn't get the app radio. So instead of streaming I just plug in
> 
> Sent from my LM-V350 using Tapatalk


I have the 601 ex in my tahoe and love it but was bummed when I realized it doesn’t do apple car play. It still connects but doesn’t mirror my phone features. 

The 501 is just slightly different from the 2440 in screen size and apple car play compatibility. With the 501 you can connect through Bluetooth but no images show through on the screen unless you plug in with usb. 

The 2440 has apple car play but from what I’ve read you still have to plug in to get the apple car play feature. I was buying new and there was a $50 difference so elected to go with the nex. They have a model that would connect car play through Bluetooth but then I lose the CD player function which I’m not ready to give up just yet. Also planning to put in a micro bypass on this one. Not sure where I am going to install the usb yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roly4Mo (Nov 11, 2017)

MJG44 said:


> I have the 601 ex in my tahoe and love it but was bummed when I realized it doesn’t do apple car play. It still connects but doesn’t mirror my phone features.
> 
> The 501 is just slightly different from the 2440 in screen size and apple car play compatibility. With the 501 you can connect through Bluetooth but no images show through on the screen unless you plug in with usb.
> 
> ...


I picked up the bypass for $12. This one works for your unit as well









Sent from my LM-V350 using Tapatalk


----------



## dubluv2003 (Oct 22, 2010)

u1sansei said:


> Got the Yakima Flushbar. Still waiting for the fit kit. And hoping to install next week hoping it will fit! I measured and test fitted without the fit kit for the rails and it's pretty close in the rear. Front bar should fit no problem. I should've gotten a smaller size bar for the rear to be sure.
> 
> What's up with that front grill?! Where did you get it?! Is the light bar on your basket wired and works?


its an ABT grille. Took a while to finally get a hold of one lol. The light bar is wired and works. 

You can see it turned on here.


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

Roly4Mo said:


> Got home last night in time for V day with the wifey. Back up cam also came in just waiting on a usb/HDMI extender that will replace the front cigarette lighter. Should be here by Saturday and I'll do the install on Sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So I received the head unit last night and wired everything up and was so excited to just plug and play this morning and then I realized I don’t have the correct hookup for my factory backup camera to the back of the pioneer. 

Which brings my first question can you link me to the camera you have found at Walmart? Also did you have a factory camera already installed and need to replace the cam because of the head unit swap? 

I noticed on AliExpress they have some 26 pin adapters in order to retain factory cams but always hate waiting the 30+ days for a really cheap quality adapter. Any help would be appreciated. Or if anyone has used this sort of adapter in the past. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roly4Mo (Nov 11, 2017)

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Backup-R...S315-RNS510-TIGUAN-GOLF-JETTA-5N082/585872050

No, I don't have a OEM camera however if you do, then they have a conversion plug to keep it working. 
https://www.googleadservices.com/pa...ROJVbvKJFLRXE5tGFArXb1JgWtOTQ1ExoCiN0QAvD_BwE

Sent from my LM-V350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roly4Mo (Nov 11, 2017)

There are so many options, it's just waiting to get all the pieces together so they work seamlessly

Sent from my LM-V350 using Tapatalk


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

Roly4Mo said:


> [they have a conversion plug to keep it working.
> 
> 
> Tapatalk


Wow I feel useless. I searched for an hour on google and it only brought me to AliExpress. Thank you so much for the help!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roly4Mo (Nov 11, 2017)

That's what we're here for. I did find this too which I ordered and will install it once it comes in.

https://enfigcarstereo.com/ENFIG_MIC_VW1.html

Sent from my LM-V350 using Tapatalk


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

That’s awesome, ordering now. Waiting on the adapter until next Saturday may as well get this ordered too. Watching the install video is pretty comedy though. Hopefully I have an easier time then he did. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

The enfig radio mounting kits look awesome too. Not cheap but I’ve never been a fan of the cheap plastic $10 ones. Worth the money to make the new unit match the interior. 

https://enfigcarstereo.com/ENFIG_RMK_VW07.html



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

Project_2501 said:


> Flashed it back to stage 1 and pulled the downpipe and intake off. Got a bunch of maintenance parts in for the Mini, including a $218 shipped catback exhaust.
> 
> On that note, I'll be listing the DP and intake soon. CTS Turbo catted DP and Gen 1 Carbonio.


In case anyone has any reservations, I was on a business trip sort of close to Pat so we met in the middle.

I did my first drug deal(car addiction) in MA. ;-) We met in a parking lot at a mall where I picked up the dp and intake.

Pat is a cool guy who is upfront and honest. I hope to do business with him again.

Sent from my ASUS_Z01GD using Tapatalk


----------



## Project_2501 (Apr 21, 2008)

troystg said:


> In case anyone has any reservations, I was on a business trip sort of close to Pat so we met on the middle.
> 
> I did my first drug deal(car addiction) in MA. ;-) We met in a parking lot at a mall where I picked up the dp and intake.
> 
> ...


:beer::beer:

Cheers man! Good meeting you, and look forward to hearing your impressions of how the car feels with them installed. Frankly my car is significantly "meh" now that it's back to Stage 1. :laugh:

I haven't been doing anything with the Tig lately aside from rinsing it off to keep the salt at bay. The Mini on the other hand... that's got a lot going on. :screwy:


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

Project_2501 said:


> ...
> I haven't been doing anything with the Tig lately aside from rinsing it off to keep the salt at bay. The Mini on the other hand... that's got a lot going on. :screwy:...


Pictures or it never happened. Link to a mini forum where you are documenting it?

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Project_2501 (Apr 21, 2008)

troystg said:


> Pictures or it never happened. Link to a mini forum where you are documenting it?
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk


I might start a thread on NA Motoring, but I usually don't post "build" threads. Modern "build" threads are coilovers and wheels it seems... I can post some pics along the way. 

I'll compile a parts list for that one, but in general I've overhauled:

supercharger (been replaced recently, but the seller had no idea), entire cooling system except radiator (aluminum reservoir, silicone lines, wp, t-stat, housing, etc., CSF aluminum rad by summer), all fluids, all significant engine gaskets, anything suspension-wise that had some slop, smaller pulley, intake, cat-back, rear seat delete, full stereo replacement incl BT module for stock radio, shaved hood and hatch emblems (welded, just have to finish the bodywork), shaved the antenna base off the roof, skid plate, spacers, stainless brake lines... there's more stuff in the garage too, but that's most of it.

Oh and while swapping a ball joint I blew apart an inner CV. So I'll add axles to the list to replace too.

I ordered a LOT of stuff. Spent $2100 on the car and have spent at least that already in parts. :screwy::laugh: Gonna be ramen noodles for a little bit until I sell the parts off the Tig. :laugh:


----------



## hotnickels (Feb 19, 2019)

*New Tiguan*

Hello guys,

Old VWvortex member, cant recall my old login however.

Previously I owned a 02 Jetta tdi, 03 Wolfsburg Jetta, 05 Passat. Sadly I have been driving an Accord around the past 5 years.

Week ago I purchased a '16 Tiguan SEL in Panther Grey with 30K miles.


Drove 200 miles home and ordered a Magnetic drain plug and Mobil euro 0w40 and mann filter.

This weekend I replaced the Oil and filter.


Ordered a flappy paddle wheel from German Ebay. should be here in 3 weeks.


Currently looking into Coil overs, unitronic stage one and wheel spacers.


Nice meeting you all

Cheers,

Hotnickels.


----------



## cirus02 (Oct 15, 2007)

Finally made and finished the rear hitch light that I’ve been planning for over 2 years. 


















Going to change the rear curved red reflectors to curved led I got on eBay. Then change the oem reverse lights to led. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moteev (Jan 7, 2019)

Not much today.... just installed the whole catback resonator delete golf r mk7 quad tip  

More pictures to come once the car is cleaned!


Shall I put the R emblem on the left ? Tiguan R build started.









Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## echomatics (Oct 19, 2012)

YES, love this! 
Been on my list as well, thanks for taking a photo of the install so I can get an idea of the fit. Can't wait to see more and perhaps hear it? Where did you get the Golf R exhaust?


----------



## Moteev (Jan 7, 2019)

Hey man that was my first thing to do on my list and sadly I saw some ppl having it on the forum but not the informations i needed. I finally found ONOFF the guy that answered my questions and he I am ! I will do a full post with more photos and sounds with the reso delete. All I can say is : IT IS LOUD and I can herr it pop on gear changing ! It is awesome.

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## Roly4Mo (Nov 11, 2017)

Moteev said:


> Not much today.... just installed the whole catback resonator delete golf r mk7 quad tip
> 
> More pictures to come once the car is cleaned!
> 
> ...


Question? What did you do with the silencer flap?

Sent from my LM-V350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Moteev (Jan 7, 2019)

Always on!!!!! Yes for now. I dont have the motors... feels like im in sport mode! I can unclip them and close them but i need to access it ... which requires some time and effort! I like the sound for now... deep... I will try it on thw highway tomorrow and see!

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## dubluv2003 (Oct 22, 2010)

Did a little brake upgrade. EBC Ultimax Rotors, Brembo ceramic pads, cleaned up calipers and put a splash of red on it. 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jason__ (Jun 2, 2014)

Hahaha. Those welds won't last. Clamps or stainless. 

Sent from my 2PS64 using Tapatalk


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm interested in hearing the golf r exhaust on the tiguan.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

got my haldex fluid changed before heading up to Mammoth lakes for snowboarding.

shop also changed the engine oil, even though they did it last month.... so it was a free oil change since it was their mistake

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

jason__ said:


> Hahaha. Those welds won't last. Clamps or stainless.
> 
> Sent from my 2PS64 using Tapatalk


done properly, the welds will last

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## cirus02 (Oct 15, 2007)

The exhaust is ss to start with and the Golf R is as well. Any welder worth his arch can do a good ss weld that will last as long as the pipe. 

I’m also interested in hearing it. But I’d also like to know the boost effect or if you change any intake parts


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jason__ (Jun 2, 2014)

Hm. I clearly used the word stainless. Must of been overlooked. 

Sent from my 2PS64 using Tapatalk


----------



## cirus02 (Oct 15, 2007)

jason__ said:


> Hm. I clearly used the word stainless. Must of been overlooked.
> 
> Sent from my 2PS64 using Tapatalk


It wasn’t over looked. But if everything is already stainless, then the weld will be too. Hence any welder worth his arch....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YikeGrymon (Sep 12, 2005)

dubluv2003 said:


>


Say... whose spacers / bolt-on stud conversion pieces are those? 
And how thick are they? Semi-interested in doing something like this.


----------



## jason__ (Jun 2, 2014)

cirus02 said:


> It wasn’t over looked. But if everything is already stainless, then the weld will be too. Hence any welder worth his arch....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Reason I used the words "or stainless, which assumes wire and tubing...".

Then I don't undertssnd the reason of quote and explanation?



Sent from my 2PS64 using Tapatalk


----------



## dubluv2003 (Oct 22, 2010)

YikeGrymon said:


> Say... whose spacers / bolt-on stud conversion pieces are those?
> And how thick are they? Semi-interested in doing something like this.


They are 42draft design adapters. 25mm thick and allow me to mount wheels with a 5x114.3 pattern, and give
me the offset I need. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## eltrcutter (Aug 11, 2015)

Added a pops and bangs file to my stage 1 tune.
https://youtu.be/emcDYjk7VU4 

https://youtu.be/P4BJcqBb_4c
It sounds like gunshots, most likely because my exhaust setup.


----------



## Moteev (Jan 7, 2019)

Volkswagens-for-life said:


> I'm interested in hearing the golf r exhaust on the tiguan.


I will make a video shortly!!! I will most likely make a thread soon about my tiguan since I am doing some mods soon like big brakes, powdercoats, dropped suspension, stage 2, intercooler and intake upgrades etc. I will post everything there suggestions/feedback will be appreciated and it will be easier to keep track of everything !

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## echomatics (Oct 19, 2012)

Moteev said:


> I will make a video shortly!!! I will most likely make a thread soon about my tiguan since I am doing some mods soon like big brakes, powdercoats, dropped suspension, stage 2, intercooler and intake upgrades etc. I will post everything there suggestions/feedback will be appreciated and it will be easier to keep track of everything !
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


Awesome, look forward to it.


Cheers,


----------



## Idealerization (Dec 23, 2015)

Unitronic Stage 1+ installed

Feels great.


----------



## MK5CNY (Sep 4, 2007)

Rotated tires first time since August.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

Put on the intake from Pat week or so ago, today I put on the CTS turbo DP..

The rear coupler bolts are just about shot.








These were the bolts in the exhaust coupler. As you can see they needed to be changed. I put in stainless steel bolts so they are easier to remove next time(when I do the full exhaust).









Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

Well as it says in the installation instructions, it will throw a code and CEL unless you get special SW...

Guess my wife got hers (and I got an ear full about it) so I am ordering the Unitronic cable and the Stage 2 SW. Already have the 1+ so should only be a modest bump.




Sunday,24,February,2019,10:18:53:48198
VCDS -- Windows Based VAG/VAS Emulator Running on Windows 10 x64
VCDS Version: 18.9.1.0 (x64)
Data version: 20190114 DS296.0
www.Ross-Tech.com


VIN: WVGBV7AX6Cxxxxxxx License Plate: xxxxxx
Mileage: 165640km-102923mi Repair Order: 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: AX-VW36 (7N0)
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 1C 22 25 2E 42 44 46 4C 52 53 56
62 69 72 77

VIN: WVGBV7AX6Cxxxxxxx Mileage: 165640km-102923miles




-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CCT) Labels:. 06J-906-026-CCT.clb
Part No SW: 06J 997 029 P HW: 06J 907 309 A
Component: MED17.5.2 TFSI 2 1519 
Revision: P3H07--- Serial number: 
Coding: 0423010A190F0160
Shop #: WSC 00001 000 00000
VCID: 448D62BB0727996AB9-8010

1 Fault Found:
001056 - Catalyst System; Bank 1 
P0420 - 000 - Efficiency Below Threshold - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11100000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 165545 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2013.07.16
Time: 14:24:20

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 2199 /min
Load: 24.7 %
Speed: 117.0 km/h
Temperature: 101.0°C
Temperature: 26.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 980.0 mbar
Voltage: 14.224 V

Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Project_2501 (Apr 21, 2008)

I also suggest an O2 sensor spacer. FWIW with the IE software (stage 2) I had a code the whole time. Fantastic power above 3-4K RPM, that’s for sure. :thumb up:

Just find a tuner that disables the rear O2 / auto-sets readiness. Forever ago on VR motors I used C2 (tuner now at UM). 

Enjoy!

Edit: the tuning will make it more drivable down low and a whole new beast up top vs having all the hardware on a stage 1 tune.


----------



## 24valvett (Feb 15, 2011)

Stockpiling parts, upgraded the ttrs brake setup in my r leaving leftovers to do a big brake upgrade for the tig. And few more parts to round it out










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gestapo Librarian (Aug 2, 2016)

Hit a pothole and blew out the front passenger tire Friday. :banghead:

Couldn't replace just the one due to tread depth (4-motion). :banghead::banghead:

Thankfully TireRack has a distribution center here, so took care of it yesterday.

At least I finally got rid of the garbage stock Pirellis, and put on Continental DWS 06s.

And when I was driving home back along the same street I saw the same pothole collected 2 other cars. Both had front passenger blowouts.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Went to Mammoth Mountain... don't need no chains with AWD and actual snow tires.

20190221_171230 by thisistan, on Flickr

mammoth plowed road driving by thisistan, on Flickr

Attempt at Jeep style parking
20190223_163555 by thisistan, on Flickr

20190224_080341 by thisistan, on Flickr

20190224_082716 by thisistan, on Flickr


This GLI is asking for scratched wheels
20190221_173350 by thisistan, on Flickr


And... on the way home, the windshield got chipped and got a CEL for the knock sensor


----------



## Moteev (Jan 7, 2019)

Small change but I like it ! Custom R logo metallic grey to fit perfectly the silver trims inside the Rline !!!









Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## Roly4Mo (Nov 11, 2017)

Finally, got to put it yesterday. Not too impressed with the Metra kit, but besides that it's great.









Sent from my LM-V350 using Tapatalk


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

Roly4Mo said:


> Finally, got to put it yesterday. Not too impressed with the Metra kit, but besides that it's great.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I felt the same way when I received the scosche kit and ended up buying enfig’s kit and I must say it looks like it will match the interior perfectly. It will be a couple of weeks before I can finish installing but I’ll try to take a pic of enfig kit. It is $50 which seems crazy but it does look really good and I got the piano black version. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

Very nice... Does it do Apple or Android connecting?


----------



## Roly4Mo (Nov 11, 2017)

Nice. I may swap it out eventually. One thing to know, the passenger airbag on the dash can be unplugged and plugged back in without triggering the airbag light on the dash. Just make sure that it starts plugged even you switch the ignition on.

Sent from my LM-V350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roly4Mo (Nov 11, 2017)

MJG44 said:


> I felt the same way when I received the scosche kit and ended up buying enfig’s kit and I must say it looks like it will match the interior perfectly. It will be a couple of weeks before I can finish installing but I’ll try to take a pic of enfig kit. It is $50 which seems crazy but it does look really good and I got the piano black version.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





troystg said:


> Very nice... Does it do Apple or Android connecting?


Android connecting and I'm certain it does Apple through the USB. It has Spotify and Pandora loaded on so that you can use it through the radio, but using Slacker and my music files through Bluetooth works just fine. Gives me all the info and can change tracks through the steering wheel

Sent from my LM-V350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bobdhd (Jul 11, 2013)

Moteev said:


> Small change but I like it ! Custom R logo metallic grey to fit perfectly the silver trims inside the Rline !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, I was thinking about sending mine in & have them stitched in. Was that a stencil ?


----------



## Moteev (Jan 7, 2019)

Bobdhd said:


> Nice, I was thinking about sending mine in & have them stitched in. Was that a stencil ?


It's a vinyl high quality that can be applied on probably anything ! The finish is very nice and 2 friends tought that I actually bought some R seats brown leather lol... worth the 6$ plenty

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## Moteev (Jan 7, 2019)

Bobdhd said:


> Nice, I was thinking about sending mine in & have them stitched in. Was that a stencil ?


It is really easy to apply. Only press on it evenly for 1 minute and the sticker is on the seat !









Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMatrix17 (Oct 11, 2018)

Moteev said:


> It is really easy to apply. Only press on it evenly for 1 minute and the sticker is on the seat !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks really cool! I have the same stickers but I am a bit worried when it will come time to take them off not to leave residue on the leather or other marks/stains.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Moteev (Jan 7, 2019)

TheMatrix17 said:


> Looks really cool! I have the same stickers but I am a bit worried when it will come time to take them off not to leave residue on the leather or other marks/stains.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Nice ! Yes it gives a nice edge while staying classy. I'm not sure about the removal... I guess you need to be more careful compare to other surfaces and try not to use all kind of chemicals...

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## MK5CNY (Sep 4, 2007)

I'd be happy to see that R interior every time I got in. Ties in with the silver trim pieces nicely. :thumbup:


----------



## Roly4Mo (Nov 11, 2017)

Quick update, using the jump drive in the USB port that replaced the cig lighter to play videos.









Sent from my LM-V350 using Tapatalk


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

Roly4Mo said:


> Quick update, using the jump drive in the USB port that replaced the cig lighter to play videos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks great! How much room is there behind the head unit? Did you use the included microphone or the enfig microphone?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lil'red (Jan 23, 2013)

Roly4Mo said:


> Quick update, using the jump drive in the USB port that replaced the cig lighter to play videos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! 

I've been.playing music videos in my car for a solid 5 years or so now via my Pioneer Avic z130 and IPod. Just because I can.. haha way better driving experiance!!! 

Sent via Carrier Pigeon


----------



## Roly4Mo (Nov 11, 2017)

MJG44 said:


> It looks great! How much room is there behind the head unit? Did you use the included microphone or the enfig microphone?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Waiting on the enfig. So I haven't even plugged in the pioneer one. 

Sent from my LM-V350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bobdhd (Jul 11, 2013)

Moteev said:


> It's a vinyl high quality that can be applied on probably anything ! The finish is very nice and 2 friends tought that I actually bought some R seats brown leather lol... worth the 6$ plenty
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


Awesome 😎


----------



## eltrcutter (Aug 11, 2015)

Today I fitted an external oil cooler to my Tiguan, our hot climate, plus my Stage 1 tune bring up the oil temps quite a bit when pressing on. This was a nice DIY.
Front Bumper removed









Placement









End result


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

Very nice. Which model did you get, how long did it take to install, etc...

Out of curiosity, where is "our hot climate" for a reference?

I love the nondescript look!

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## eltrcutter (Aug 11, 2015)

troystg said:


> Very nice. Which model did you get, how long did it take to install, etc...
> 
> Out of curiosity, where is "here in the hot climate?"
> 
> ...


Thanks! I dig the look too!
It took me three hours to complete the install tops. The most difficult part was repairing some broken bumper tabs.

I purchased a small Derale 10 row oil cooler with 5/8 fittings, and fitted it with a Derale sandwich plate and a bit of modding; I decided to not fit a. Thermostat since the lowest temps we get are around 75F. 
Today it was nearing a 100F~37C. 
Panama City, Panama where the “warm” climate is.


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

Yeah buddy, Panama is “warm” to say the least. And more humid than here too! Lafayette Louisiana..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 24valvett (Feb 15, 2011)

*Parts install*

Installed ttrs front brakes, 3” cat less down pipe, apr k04 kit, and go fast bits do+ over the weekend. Then finally got it out to flash the software today loaded Ecu stock, 91,93, and 100 octane files. Next weekend should be installing the stock intercooler from my golf r and the back half of the Mk7r golf r exhaust to calm it all down. Kinda of raw now 3” straight from the turbo at the moment


----------



## Moteev (Jan 7, 2019)

24valvett said:


> Installed ttrs front brakes, 3” cat less down pipe, apr k04 kit, and go fast bits do+ over the weekend. Then finally got it out to flash the software today loaded Ecu stock, 91,93, and 100 octane files. Next weekend should be installing the stock intercooler from my golf r and the back half of the Mk7r golf r exhaust to calm it all down. Kinda of raw now 3” straight from the turbo at the moment


Very nice list ! Keep us updated on the 0-60 time !

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## 24valvett (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks, not sure how hard I’ll be pushing it. Not a race car by any means, that’s what my other car is for, just looking for a little extra kick


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Qmulus (Sep 5, 2015)

24valvett said:


> Installed ttrs front brakes, 3” cat less down pipe, apr k04 kit, and go fast bits do+ over the weekend. Then finally got it out to flash the software today loaded Ecu stock, 91,93, and 100 octane files. Next weekend should be installing the stock intercooler from my golf r and the back half of the Mk7r golf r exhaust to calm it all down. Kinda of raw now 3” straight from the turbo at the moment


We need pics! I want to see the brakes, just for the seller's remorse.


----------



## 24valvett (Feb 15, 2011)

not that you can see a whole of the brakes but here goes. Used rotors pulled off my golf r when I installed the girodisc parts and calipers sourced off the forum( thanks again sir) didn’t take any pics of the turbo as I was installing it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 24valvett (Feb 15, 2011)

and some additional pics of the new rotors going on the r and group shot of my 2 and the wife’s Audi just for good measure


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cirus02 (Oct 15, 2007)

24valvett said:


> not that you can see a whole of the brakes but here goes. Used rotors pulled off my golf r when I installed the girodisc parts and calipers sourced off the forum( thanks again sir) didn’t take any pics of the turbo as I was installing it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How did the ttrs calipers fit? Did the carrier fit or did you need a different one?

Look to change mine soon. Want a like more braking power when towing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 24valvett (Feb 15, 2011)

The calipers with the factory carriers are a direct fit but I also used factory ttrs 370 mm rotors not the Tiguan rotors. Fitment is easy and straight forward but the real issue is wheel clearance as no factory wheels and very few aftermarket wheels will clear the shape and size of the caliper. I have the same brakes on my golf r and only run neuspeed wheels 3 different sets because they are designed to clear all big brake kits. So you’d need to go with neuspeed wheels or any wheels that are made to fit the 12-13 ttrs. Or like I did in this case run spacers to push the existing wheel out far enough to clear


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cirus02 (Oct 15, 2007)

I take it you also change the dust shield as well. Good to know the stock 16’s won’t fit with it. Hate to have started it only to find that out. What about the brake lines? I understand tt rs use a different fitting.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 24valvett (Feb 15, 2011)

On my r I used the oem ttrs dust shields and lines but on the tig I left the factory dust shields on and used ttrs steel braided brake lines form usp motorsports only $50 for the set. Minimum 18” wheel though even then some won’t fit, you gotta keep in mind the diameter of the rotor itself is 14.6” plus the size of the caliper. To do it all right isn’t a cheap ordeal I only did it because I had extra rotors laying around and spacers that would let my wheels clear so essentially I went out of pocket $600 for rotors and $50 for lines


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tshefley (Aug 14, 2013)

Traded the tig yesterday on this. I felt weird trading a brand new car in on a 6 year old car. But I couldn't pass up an S4 with 23k original miles and an additional 100k warranty. 

Now I have a brand new set of Savannah's that have never seen rubber to get rid of if anyone wants a set 
https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...-19-quot-savannah-s&p=113139401#post113139401


----------



## Roly4Mo (Nov 11, 2017)

Nice. Where are you located?

Sent from my LM-V350 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2ptslo (Jul 16, 2003)

Had a Rear sway bar from ECS installed. Great upgrade to control body roll. Next is some springs. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eltrcutter (Aug 11, 2015)

2ptslo said:


> Had a Rear sway bar from ECS installed. Great upgrade to control body roll. Next is some springs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice upgrade, if you haven’t made your Tiguan three wheel yet, it will now.

It caught my attention this cover, I’ve never seen it on any local Tiguans.


----------



## Roly4Mo (Nov 11, 2017)

Finally got the timing chain done also replaced the dv that was going bad. Brakes next up on my list with dp and tune.

Sent from my LM-V350 using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Installed Rokblokz mud guards

https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...-or-not-to-Rokblokz&p=113146767#post113146767


----------



## Moteev (Jan 7, 2019)

A big Thanks to those who tried the lowering springs Eibach pro-kit and left awesome feedbacks!!! I bought them and installed them last week. With the allignement it cost me 290$ springs + 200$ install + 86$ allignement for a total of 576 CAD$.

And I still can move in the big winter storm !!!









Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

Finally had time to install my pioneer 2440nex. Installed the enfig microphone in the stock location no problem but ran into a snag with the maestro. Not sure if I didn’t program it properly or wired it incorrectly but everything works aside from my steering wheel controls which is a pretty big bummer. I also didn’t install the obdII sensor because I didn’t want to take apart the dash on the drivers side. The cheapo backup cam adapter worked, however with the bigger screen it shows me just how ****ty the oem cam is. May have to swap that at a later time. All in all took just under an hour to fully install.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## echomatics (Oct 19, 2012)

Moteev said:


> A big Thanks to those who tried the lowering springs Eibach pro-kit and left awesome feedbacks!!! I bought them and installed them last week. With the allignement it cost me 290$ springs + 200$ install + 86$ allignement for a total of 576 CAD$.
> 
> And I still can move in the big winter storm !!!
> 
> ...


Looks awesome! Thanks for the pictures.
Did you just update the spings? Stock struts?


----------



## Moteev (Jan 7, 2019)

echomatics said:


> Looks awesome! Thanks for the pictures.
> Did you just update the spings? Stock struts?


Only the springs ! Everything else is OEM while the r-line gas the sport package. The ride is stiffer but I like it. The handling is increased... it's quite insane as I was skeptical about it. Very impressed and A MUST since our tig comes with a "offroad" look oem !

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Moteev said:


> Only the springs ! Everything else is OEM while the r-line gas the sport package. The ride is stiffer but I like it. The handling is increased... it's quite insane as I was skeptical about it. Very impressed and A MUST since our tig comes with a "offroad" look oem !
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


I bought the Tiguan for the "offroad" look OEM, I have less concerns of bottoming out on trailheads for hiking and mountain biking compared to my last year, which was a lowered Passat wagon, not to mention the hitch constantly scraping.


----------



## Moteev (Jan 7, 2019)

BsickPassat said:


> I bought the Tiguan for the "offroad" look OEM, I have less concerns of bottoming out on trailheads for hiking and mountain biking compared to my last year, which was a lowered Passat wagon, not to mention the hitch constantly scraping.


Oh gotcha ! Happy it suits your lifestyle hehe ! I don't really go in trails and the 1.2 inch drop is not too bad in the snow or bumpy roads . Best of both worlds for me. Your passat lowered mustve been cool in other ways !

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## 24valvett (Feb 15, 2011)

Hung a stock mk6 golf r rear half of the exhaust, aem wideband and autometer boost gauges installed in the vents and 034 dog bone insert. And finally gave it a bath to wash off 2 months of road salt


----------



## Moteev (Jan 7, 2019)

24valvett said:


> Hung a stock mk6 golf r rear half of the exhaust, aem wideband and autometer boost gauges installed in the vents and 034 dog bone insert. And finally gave it a bath to wash off 2 months of road salt


Dual middle tip? Pictures please?

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## 24valvett (Feb 15, 2011)

Moteev said:


> Dual middle tip? Pictures please?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


It was dark by the time I finished washing it but I’ll take one on the way out the door tomorrow. You obviously have to cut out the lower part of the rear valence for the tips to come through and I spent zero time trying to be pretty about that because my valence was already cut up for the hitch that came on it when I got the truck. Eventually I’ll replace the rear valence when I do the 12+ rear bumper cover to facelift to the better tails


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Moteev said:


>


Looks awesome :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Moteev (Jan 7, 2019)

snobrdrdan said:


> Looks awesome


Thanks ! And today I'm going to get a quad tip stainless 3" catback installed. I made a mistake when I installed my golf R mk7 quad tip... I did the whole catback instead of just the muffler. The fit is not 100% and the tips are 1inch lower. 

I will poat later the upgrade and aurely in sound too since it is resonator deleted with a small custom muffler !

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## goran.gli (Aug 24, 2009)

Moteev said:


> A big Thanks to those who tried the lowering springs Eibach pro-kit and left awesome feedbacks!!! I bought them and installed them last week. With the allignement it cost me 290$ springs + 200$ install + 86$ allignement for a total of 576 CAD$.
> 
> And I still can move in the big winter storm !!!


damn... tempted. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 24valvett (Feb 15, 2011)

Moteev said:


> Dual middle tip? Pictures please?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gestapo Librarian (Aug 2, 2016)

Moteev said:


> Only the springs ! Everything else is OEM while the r-line gas the sport package. The ride is stiffer but I like it. The handling is increased... it's quite insane as I was skeptical about it. Very impressed and A MUST since our tig comes with a "offroad" look oem !
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


About how much drop do you think you had?

I'm worried about losing too much clearance when I head up to the mountains to ride.


----------



## Moteev (Jan 7, 2019)

24valvett said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow very nice and unique ! Hows the sound ?




Gestapo Librarian said:


> About how much drop do you think you had?
> 
> I'm worried about losing too much clearance when I head up to the mountains to ride.


Probably around 1.2 inch but I did not measure before the installation. I have a family cabine in the mountains and as long as there is a "road", its fine. Not the best of course but still, its still higher than a Golf... just stiffer. 

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## 24valvett (Feb 15, 2011)

Moteev said:


> Wow very nice and unique ! Hows the sound?
> 
> Pretty quiet I’d say comparable to deleting a resonator on the stock exhaust. But that’s kind of the point at the moment, I just did the k04 and a 3” careless downpipe along with a 3” straight piped back half that I had on there it was way to loud. So this was just an effort to make it tolerable in the short term with stuff I had laying around. I have miltek on my r and eventually I’ll buy another one for the tig
> 
> ...


----------



## Moteev (Jan 7, 2019)

24valvett said:


> Moteev said:
> 
> 
> > Wow very nice and unique ! Hows the sound?
> ...


----------



## dubluv2003 (Oct 22, 2010)

24valvett said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are you running racing slicks?


----------



## 24valvett (Feb 15, 2011)

dubluv2003 said:


> Are you running racing slicks?


No I can see why you’d ask but that’s the back side of the factory mudflaps they touch the ground when the bags are aired out


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dubluv2003 (Oct 22, 2010)

24valvett said:


> No I can see why you’d ask but that’s the back side of the factory mudflaps they touch the ground when the bags are aired out
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


hahaha ok, I was looking really hard trying to figure that out. lol


----------



## 24valvett (Feb 15, 2011)

dubluv2003 said:


> hahaha ok, I was looking really hard trying to figure that out. lol


Yea the k04 is a definite improvement I wish it was enough to justify slicks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

Moteev said:


> A big Thanks to those who tried the lowering springs Eibach pro-kit and left awesome feedbacks!!! I bought them and installed them last week. With the allignement it cost me 290$ springs + 200$ install + 86$ allignement for a total of 576 CAD$.
> 
> And I still can move in the big winter storm !!!
> 
> ...


Omfg that looks so good. Do you have any issues with snow storms at that ride height? What snow tires are those?


----------



## Project_2501 (Apr 21, 2008)

That height is about where my Mk5/6 Ohlins sat. Looks great. :thumbup:

I decided to leave my Tig where it's at mod-wise. Anything more taken off and it'll be painfully slow. :laugh:

Did order up some Bilstein PSS coilovers for the Mini today.


----------



## Moteev (Jan 7, 2019)

Volkswagens-for-life said:


> Omfg that looks so good. Do you have any issues with snow storms at that ride height? What snow tires are those?


I dont have issues even with the 30cm of snow we had the other day. I went all in and had some fun in the neighborhood! We have such a nice car hehe.

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## FranzMoor (Oct 18, 2014)

Went led...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roly4Mo (Nov 11, 2017)

FranzMoor said:


> Went led...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very clean

Sent from my LM-V350 using Tapatalk


----------



## systo (May 4, 2015)

Battery shopping... Interstate AGM on Monday 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moteev (Jan 7, 2019)

FranzMoor said:


> Went led...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sweet! Kinda like the debadged and R one ;P

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMatrix17 (Oct 11, 2018)

FranzMoor said:


> Went led...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They look great! Where did you get them from?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## FranzMoor (Oct 18, 2014)

TheMatrix17 said:


> They look great! Where did you get them from?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Eurowagens.com
They are listed as having an orange indicator, but this is misleading. They have a provision for an amber bulb, (or any color bulb you want in fact) in the light housing, along the bottom. But they don’t come with bulb holders. Using the original bulb holders, we don’t have a “socket” in that location. They work fine, as is though. Just nothing “orange” about them, which is why I originally went with them. I really feel strongly about the safety benefit of having amber indicators, and will be looking into other options.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

Looking to purchase a forge twintake and wanted to see if anyone has had issues running it in the past on a Tiguan . My reservation is that it doesn’t retain the oem maf housing. Last time I tried to use one that was not oem housing it threw codes. 

I know someone a while back mentioned their gf gifting them one and I feel like I recently saw a post about one not working. 

Any info would be great. The owner I am looking to purchase from has a 2012 cc 2.0t and I have a 2015 Tiguan 2.0t. According to urotuning it does not fit but it also says it doesn’t fit his car and he has had no issues. Picture of the twintake shown below. Thank you all and sorry if I’m posting in the wrong area.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yzc717 (Aug 27, 2013)

24valvett said:


> On my r I used the oem ttrs dust shields and lines but on the tig I left the factory dust shields on and used ttrs steel braided brake lines form usp motorsports only $50 for the set. Minimum 18” wheel though even then some won’t fit, you gotta keep in mind the diameter of the rotor itself is 14.6” plus the size of the caliper. To do it all right isn’t a cheap ordeal I only did it because I had extra rotors laying around and spacers that would let my wheels clear so essentially I went out of pocket $600 for rotors and $50 for lines
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You think the OEM 19 Savannah will clear the ttrs
combo?

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Moteev (Jan 7, 2019)

yzc717 said:


> You think the OEM 19 Savannah will clear the ttrs
> combo?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


The 19 " probably but you might need spacers !

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## 24valvett (Feb 15, 2011)

yzc717 said:


> You think the OEM 19 Savannah will clear the ttrs
> combo?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


The inside diameter of the 19 yes I’m not sure if the clearance at the back of the spokes would or not but being a 9” wide wheel with a 33 offset you definitely couldn’t run any spacers. Trying to think if I know anyone with a spare savannah laying around I could test fit. I’ll let you know if I get a chance to try


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yzc717 (Aug 27, 2013)

24valvett said:


> The inside diameter of the 19 yes I’m not sure if the clearance at the back of the spokes would or not but being a 9” wide wheel with a 33 offset you definitely couldn’t run any spacers. Trying to think if I know anyone with a spare savannah laying around I could test fit. I’ll let you know if I get a chance to try
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you so much!

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

MJG44 said:


> Looking to purchase a forge twintake and wanted to see if anyone has had issues running it in the past on a Tiguan . My reservation is that it doesn’t retain the oem maf housing. Last time I tried to use one that was not oem housing it threw codes.
> 
> I know someone a while back mentioned their gf gifting them one and I feel like I recently saw a post about one not working.
> 
> Any info would be great. The owner I am looking to purchase from has a 2012 cc 2.0t and I have a 2015 Tiguan 2.0t. According to urotuning it does not fit but it also says it doesn’t fit his car and he has had no issues. Picture of the twintake shown below. Thank you all and sorry if I’m posting in the wrong area.


That's a HUGE joke of a intake.
Spend your money on something better, and also that retains the OEM maf sensor. (something like the newer version of the APR intake)
I doubt the 2nd intake/filter would fit right on the Tiguan anyways


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

snobrdrdan said:


> That's a HUGE joke of a intake.
> Spend your money on something better, and also that retains the OEM maf sensor. (something like the newer version of the APR intake)
> I doubt the 2nd intake/filter would fit right on the Tiguan anyways


Thank you for the reassurance that is all I was looking for haha. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VWTiger210 (Jul 13, 2014)

*Installed LED tail lights*


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

They look good where did you get them?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Volkswagens-for-life said:


> They look good where did you get them?


See last post here:
https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9289489-BECAutoparts-Tiguan-LED-tail-lights-Back-in-Stock!


----------



## Project_2501 (Apr 21, 2008)

Well, on Monday I spent some time on the Tig:

Engine and transmission fluid flush
Reinstalled rear fender flares (cut and welded the rear seam to increase tire clearance / prevent rubbing when lowered)
Installed the front RokBlokz mud flaps
Put the 10 & 15mm spacers on all the way around. Had to remove the rear stub axle dust cap (easy).
Rotated tires

Most of my time has been spent on the Mini lately.

That thing... just too much to list. Currently waiting on H&R coilovers, Vorshlag camber plates, adjustable LCAs, and a few hardware odds and ends. I've already ported all the manifolds and had a box of goodies powdered wrinkle black. This little daily toy has turned into a full-on project... Full bolt-ons and I've gone through the whole thing. :facepalm::laugh:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Project_2501 said:


> Well, on Monday I spent some time on the Tig:
> 
> Engine and transmission fluid flush
> Reinstalled rear fender flares (cut and welded the rear seam to increase tire clearance / prevent rubbing when lowered)
> ...


Need pics of the Mini, please


----------



## Whosthatguy (Aug 6, 2005)

FranzMoor said:


> Eurowagens.com
> They are listed as having an orange indicator, but this is misleading. They have a provision for an amber bulb, (or any color bulb you want in fact) in the light housing, along the bottom. But they don’t come with bulb holders. Using the original bulb holders, we don’t have a “socket” in that location. They work fine, as is though. Just nothing “orange” about them, which is why I originally went with them. I really feel strongly about the safety benefit of having amber indicators, and will be looking into other options.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Basically it’s not really LED but uses the current light bulb making it look like it’s actually led?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FranzMoor (Oct 18, 2014)

Whosthatguy said:


> Basically it’s not really LED but uses the current light bulb making it look like it’s actually led?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, they are led, but the description indicated that the turn signal was amber. Which was what I was looking for. But these require an amber incandescent bulb, for the lower bottom strip, below the leds. North American Tiguan bulb holders have no provision for this bulb, as they aren’t required here. Ideally, the red leds, would provide parking and braking lighting, and the lower amber strip would provide turn signal indication. 
As they are right now, the leds light up for parking, brighten for brake light, and the outer leds blink for turn signal. They work just fine, actually. My misunderstanding at the time of purchase was that the outer leds would change to orange for turn signal, like the Valeo set I had, retrofitted to my MKV.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

FranzMoor said:


> No, they are led, but the description indicated that the turn signal was amber. Which was what I was looking for. But these require an amber incandescent bulb, for the lower bottom strip, below the leds. North American Tiguan bulb holders have no provision for this bulb, as they aren’t required here. Ideally, the red leds, would provide parking and braking lighting, and the lower amber strip would provide turn signal indication.
> As they are right now, the leds light up for parking, brighten for brake light, and the outer leds blink for turn signal. They work just fine, actually. My misunderstanding at the time of purchase was that the outer leds would change to orange for turn signal, like the Valeo set I had, retrofitted to my MKV.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


They are made for the European Tiguans, which have the amber turn signal location already wired and coded in.

On the MKV when you go the Euro tails, it can be coded to have red turn signals or amber turn signals.

Fortunately on my old Passat, when I went to Euro tails, I didn't have to code anything to have amber turn signals.


----------



## FranzMoor (Oct 18, 2014)

BsickPassat said:


> They are made for the European Tiguans, which have the amber turn signal location already wired and coded in.
> 
> On the MKV when you go the Euro tails, it can be coded to have red turn signals or amber turn signals.
> 
> Fortunately on my old Passat, when I went to Euro tails, I didn't have to code anything to have amber turn signals.


Correct!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mamba42 (Mar 17, 2019)

VWTiger210 said:


>


There are just too many things I want to do to my Tiguan right now lol. This is one of them. Looks great!


----------



## MK5CNY (Sep 4, 2007)

mamba42 said:


> There are just too many things I want to do to my Tiguan right now lol. This is one of them. Looks great!


That, my friend, is the def of spring fever.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Project_2501 (Apr 21, 2008)

snobrdrdan said:


> Need pics of the Mini, please


I don't take too many pictures, but here's where it's at now: Got the primary intake manifold mounted back up and fitted the JCW 380cc injectors


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Took off cargo box (has some deep scratches from low hanging signs in parking garages)…

put on my Yakima Powderhound, but one of the locks jammed up (again) from corrosion....

so.. REI 20% off one item + Dividends = me buying a new Yak Fatcat evo6.










Washed the car with Chemical Guys Extreme body wash and wax... yes I do it at night.... and installed the ski rack

20190323_205003 by thisistan, on Flickr


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Project_2501 said:


> I don't take too many pictures


Like any pictures of the car itself...exterior/interior :thumbup:


----------



## VWTiger210 (Jul 13, 2014)

Activated the comfort feature of window roll up/down through remote and activated DRL on/off through MFI


----------



## lil'red (Jan 23, 2013)

Towed it to the.mechanic... 

Drove it about 8 miles each direction on Sunday to run errands, parked it at home. A few hours later the wife went to go to the store and wouldn't fire up. Turned over just no ignition... fuel pump primes and there's no codes stored. tried boosting just in case it was the battery... no luck.

Its got a fast Ignition when it turns over... so the mechanic looked at it and there's 0 compression in all 4 cylinders. To the point he thought their compression tester was broken cause there's no other signs. So... looks like my motor with like 104 kms (65k miles) needs a rebuild... 

And it sucks cause I owe more on the car so its more cost effective to me to have it rebuilt rather than scrapping it and getting something new.. 

Oh well. 

Sent via Carrier Pigeon


----------



## Qmulus (Sep 5, 2015)

lil'red said:


> Towed it to the.mechanic...
> 
> Drove it about 8 miles each direction on Sunday to run errands, parked it at home. A few hours later the wife went to go to the store and wouldn't fire up. Turned over just no ignition... fuel pump primes and there's no codes stored. tried boosting just in case it was the battery... no luck.
> 
> ...


These are classic symptoms of timing chain tensioner failure. Sorry to hear, but it is VERY common. ALL pre-2013 Tiguans should be checked for the old tensioner and have them replaced along with the chain, and (IMO) all Tiguans over 75k miles should be checked for timing chain stretch/wear which also leads to the chain jumping. 

In my experience, the engine has bent all the intake valves, and perhaps some exhaust valves. The repair is a to remove and rebuild or replace the head, and replace the cam timing chain, tensioner, guides and likely front cover. Repair charges for this is usually $5k or so. I am finishing up the same job on a '09 Tiguan today. The sad part is that the previous owner of that Tiguan had the tensioner replaced previously, but they were told that chain replacement was not necessary. Wrong. The chain was worn/stretched and jumped, despite the new tensioner. 

I know local VW/Audi shops are doing multiple chain/tensioner replacement jobs each week. This IS a big issue, and if you have more than 75k on your Tiguan (or any VW/Audi 2L engine with timing chain) and you have not had your chain checked, know that you have a ticking time bomb in the engine. There is no warning to the failure, and while it may cost $1k-$2k to fix, it will cost $3k+ more to repair if it fails


----------



## Roly4Mo (Nov 11, 2017)

Qmulus said:


> These are classic symptoms of timing chain tensioner failure. Sorry to hear, but it is VERY common. ALL pre-2013 Tiguans should be checked for the old tensioner and have them replaced along with the chain, and (IMO) all Tiguans over 75k miles should be checked for timing chain stretch/wear which also leads to the chain jumping.
> 
> In my experience, the engine has bent all the intake valves, and perhaps some exhaust valves. The repair is a to remove and rebuild or replace the head, and replace the cam timing chain, tensioner, guides and likely front cover. Repair charges for this is usually $5k or so. I am finishing up the same job on a '09 Tiguan today. The sad part is that the previous owner of that Tiguan had the tensioner replaced previously, but they were told that chain replacement was not necessary. Wrong. The chain was worn/stretched and jumped, despite the new tensioner.
> 
> I know local VW/Audi shops are doing multiple chain/tensioner replacement jobs each week. This IS a big issue, and if you have more than 75k on your Tiguan (or any VW/Audi 2L engine with timing chain) and you have not had your chain checked, know that you have a ticking time bomb in the engine. There is no warning to the failure, and while it may cost $1k-$2k to fix, it will cost $3k+ more to repair if it fails


Which is why I but the bullet instead of keep playing roulette. I paid $1100 at a local VW shop that replaced the chain, tensioner, guides, front cover, cam seals, and DV. The tensioner had a little bit of play but the chain did have stretch. Mines is a 2011 with 73k miles

Sent from my LM-V350 using Tapatalk


----------



## WolfsburgVW96 (Dec 27, 2003)

Qmulus said:


> These are classic symptoms of timing chain tensioner failure. Sorry to hear, but it is VERY common. ALL pre-2013 Tiguans should be checked for the old tensioner and have them replaced along with the chain, and (IMO) all Tiguans over 75k miles should be checked for timing chain stretch/wear which also leads to the chain jumping.
> 
> In my experience, the engine has bent all the intake valves, and perhaps some exhaust valves. The repair is a to remove and rebuild or replace the head, and replace the cam timing chain, tensioner, guides and likely front cover. Repair charges for this is usually $5k or so. I am finishing up the same job on a '09 Tiguan today. The sad part is that the previous owner of that Tiguan had the tensioner replaced previously, but they were told that chain replacement was not necessary. Wrong. The chain was worn/stretched and jumped, despite the new tensioner.
> 
> I know local VW/Audi shops are doing multiple chain/tensioner replacement jobs each week. This IS a big issue, and if you have more than 75k on your Tiguan (or any VW/Audi 2L engine with timing chain) and you have not had your chain checked, know that you have a ticking time bomb in the engine. There is no warning to the failure, and while it may cost $1k-$2k to fix, it will cost $3k+ more to repair if it fails


Definitely echo these statements. Have a '13 model year Tiguan with a late 2012 build date (motor included) with roughly 60K miles and 5K mile synthetic oil changes and have significant chain stretch despite having the updated tensioner installed from the factory. Just had new components installed with the revised timing chain parts.


----------



## Project_2501 (Apr 21, 2008)

snobrdrdan said:


> Like any pictures of the car itself...exterior/interior :thumbup:












Waiting to get my front strut bearings back from Vorshlag so I can get the front suspension installed. Also waiting on some new OE bushings for the rear to play the swap-around game to sort out the nosebleed ride height. The H&R street performance coilovers should have it sitting nearly 3" lower than it currently sits at the current collar height setting. I do have some powerflex upper mount bushings in the car, and it's basically stripped out back there, but still. Higher than stock, currently... (there's 3 dead coils at the top of the rear springs that will be cut off if no other progress is made).


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

35% tint all around
Rayno Phantom S9

pics later

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk

tinted 35% Rayno S9 film by thisistan, on Flickr

tinted 35% Rayno S9 film by thisistan, on Flickr

My windshield lets in so much heat... I do want to get it tinted... but it has a lot of little chips in it... so it's not worth it yet.


----------



## energie23vw (Jun 28, 2016)

can anyone recommend spark plugs for my APR stage 2 tuned Tiguan? thank you.


----------



## Moteev (Jan 7, 2019)

BsickPassat said:


> 35% tint all around
> Rayno Phantom S9
> 
> pics later
> ...


Very nice man. Looking clean. I need to do that aswell... why did you not do it yourself tho? You would have save a lot of money ! 

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## Roly4Mo (Nov 11, 2017)

Moteev said:


> Very nice man. Looking clean. I need to do that aswell... why did you not do it yourself tho? You would have save a lot of money !
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


I don't know how much tinting goes for in your area but I did 20% all around for $100. 35% was too light and still was able to make out the factory green tint.

Sent from my LM-V350 using Tapatalk


----------



## 60hawkrod (Jul 8, 2010)

Got lower control arm bushings replaced by the dealer and followed up with an alignment. Although I wasn't expecting much of a difference after, the vehicle feels much tighter.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Moteev said:


> Very nice man. Looking clean. I need to do that aswell... why did you not do it yourself tho? You would have save a lot of money !
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


This is something I rather have experts do and have it come out good



Roly4Mo said:


> I don't know how much tinting goes for in your area but I did 20% all around for $100. 35% was too light and still was able to make out the factory green tint.
> 
> Sent from my LM-V350 using Tapatalk


I still want to see out the back of the car at night, which is why I went on the lighter side.

I paid $350, but that's for a higher end tint (carbon/ceramic). A cheaper dyed tint would have cost $150, but I wanted the higher heat rejection on the ceramic type tint films.


----------



## Moteev (Jan 7, 2019)

Roly4Mo said:


> I don't know how much tinting goes for in your area but I did 20% all around for $100. 35% was too light and still was able to make out the factory green tint.
> 
> Sent from my LM-V350 using Tapatalk


Oh that is very nice. In here it is at least 200$ + for the complete job... Id rather buy the tint and do it myself.. the only problem I have is that the previous owner did put the lightest tint ever so I need to remove it before I do it... gotta watch some youtube vids !

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## Roly4Mo (Nov 11, 2017)

I have 3M ceramic on mines and the wife's Q3. The 20% is still fine.... Actually the factory tint on the Q3 rear is 20% dipped.

Sent from my LM-V350 using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

the tiguan is 35% tint from the factory

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

BsickPassat said:


> the tiguan is 35% tint from the factory
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


But only in the rear correct? I had the wife’s front tinted to match the rear when she got it. Only mod she actually “claims” to like... although I hear how loud she has the rcd330 and sub, and she corners at the speed of light so I know she enjoys the other mods even though she claims otherwise.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

troystg said:


> But only in the rear correct? I had the wife’s front tinted to match the rear when she got it. Only mod she actually “claims” to like... although I hear how loud she has the rcd330 and sub, and she corners at the speed of light so I know she enjoys the other mods even though she claims otherwise.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


the privacy glass is 35% VLT

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

42000 miles
- Changed the auto transmission fluid and filter. Used Ravenol fluid and a Meyle filter and pan gasket.
- Changed the Haldex fluid and cleaned the filter screen on the pump. First time this has been changed, and the old fluid looked pretty clean, the filter screen really didn't have any dirt on it, I was somewhat surprised.
- My intake manifold flap position sensor just died....good to have one more year of CPO warrantee, as the Service Manager said that the extended intake manifold warrantee does not apply to my 2015 Q3.


----------



## freakybug_99 (Sep 3, 2003)

My guy still recommended to still use the OEM plugs. Just change mine not to long ago and have had no issues with my tune.


----------



## jason__ (Jun 2, 2014)

CC'ed said:


> 42000 miles
> - Changed the auto transmission fluid and filter. Used Ravenol fluid and a Meyle filter and pan gasket.
> - Changed the Haldex fluid and cleaned the filter screen on the pump. First time this has been changed, and the old fluid looked pretty clean, the filter screen really didn't have any dirt on it, I was somewhat surprised.
> - My intake manifold flap position sensor just died....good to have one more year of CPO warrantee, as the Service Manager said that the extended intake manifold warrantee does not apply to my 2015 Q3.


I wouldn't expect to see any dirt unless somehow it's sucking dirty oil from the outside or mud getting past the Seals?

An example an engine with leaking Seals is usually a slop mess, not full of dirt from the ground inside the bottom of the oil pan. 


Metal shavings, yes. 

Sent from my 2PS64 using Tapatalk


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

jason__ said:


> I wouldn't expect to see any dirt unless somehow it's sucking dirty oil from the outside or mud getting past the Seals?
> 
> An example an engine with leaking Seals is usually a slop mess, not full of dirt from the ground inside the bottom of the oil pan.
> 
> ...


The "dirt" in the Haldex fluid and filter is from wear of the clutch-pack, not from outside dirt. There are many cases of the Haldex failing because the filter gets clogged with too much clutch-pack material, which then prevents enough flow through the pump. There are plenty of pictures of clogged pump filter screens of Gen-5 Haldex units...check the Mk 7 AWD Golf forums link below.

https://www.golfmk7.com/forums/showthread.php?t=47080


----------



## jason__ (Jun 2, 2014)

CC'ed said:


> The "dirt" in the Haldex fluid and filter is from wear of the clutch-pack, not from outside dirt. There are many cases of the Haldex failing because the filter gets clogged with too much clutch-pack material, which then prevents enough flow through the pump. There are plenty of pictures of clogged pump filter screens of Gen-5 Haldex units...check the Mk 7 AWD Golf forums link below.
> 
> https://www.golfmk7.com/forums/showthread.php?t=47080


I quoted the word dirt. Not clutch material. 



Sent from my 2PS64 using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

sprayed down the sunroof guide rails with Boeshield T9

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ianator157 (Mar 15, 2014)

I installed the trailer receiver / hitch and weather stripping on the hood over the past week. Waiting on interior LED bulb kit from USP.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 24valvett (Feb 15, 2011)

Installed the neuspeed k04 discharge pipe and throttle pipe, and quick run out to grab dinner first impression it definitely feels like it’s spoiling faster and holding peak boost a little long


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

installed LED cargo light from Amazon

GemPro LED Car Trunk Compartment Lights Lamp Assembly For VW Caddy Golf EOS Passat Scirocco Jetta Tiguan Touran, Seat Altea Lbiza Leon Cordoba Toledo Alhambra https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07JHHHHB5/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_Kj8TCbSAA11W4

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Roly4Mo (Nov 11, 2017)

Nice.. How's the light output. I just used a Phillips LED bulb and it seems to be pretty bright

Sent from my LM-V350 using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Roly4Mo said:


> Nice.. How's the light output. I just used a Phillips LED bulb and it seems to be pretty bright
> 
> Sent from my LM-V350 using Tapatalk


I have to wait until it's night time to report. It's not quite there in the west coast


----------



## Roly4Mo (Nov 11, 2017)

Some stuff in the back but lights up way better than the incandescent









Sent from my LM-V350 using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

it's plenty bright. I didn't want to deal with a festoon LED bulb because I didn't want to worry about aiming the bulb properly.


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

Installed led tails and put a smoked lamin x film on them.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TIGSEL (Dec 22, 2011)

Had a water pump replaced at 72k. Big shout-out to VW corp for paying all the labor fees that far out of warranty!


----------



## echomatics (Oct 19, 2012)

TIGSEL said:


> Had a water pump replaced at 72k. Big shout-out to VW corp for paying all the labor fees that far out of warranty!


Good to hear they covered it. Can you share with us why they covered it outside of warranty?


----------



## TIGSEL (Dec 22, 2011)

echomatics said:


> Good to hear they covered it. Can you share with us why they covered it outside of warranty?


I've been a customer for 20 years. They said loyalty pays off!


----------



## Whosthatguy (Aug 6, 2005)

Hit 30k miles last week, replaced spark plugs and upgraded to r8 coils. 

Installed LED tails, made a big difference in between stock and LED.

Next project, I’ll be installing euro switch with auto sensing light. Waiting on my LED bulbs for the low beams from deautoled.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jason__ (Jun 2, 2014)

I don't understand smoked lens...

Why the effort to make something that's supposed to be visible, less visible, which at the same time can easily make a situation dangerous or deadly?


Sorry, defend that and I'll respect darkening safety makers and bulbs. 

Sent from my 2PS64 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roly4Mo (Nov 11, 2017)

The led tails are significantly brighter than regular bulbs, thus smoked is just an appearance mod. 

Sent from my LM-V350 using Tapatalk


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

jason__ said:


> I don't understand smoked lens...
> 
> Why the effort to make something that's supposed to be visible, less visible, which at the same time can easily make a situation dangerous or deadly?
> 
> ...


Safety is the reason I upgraded to the led lights. Originally I had the stock lights on with dark tint, obviously for the look, had no issue when driving at night but quickly found it to be more dangerous during the day. 

So I ordered the led tails with a shade lighter tint. Edward at Bec was awesome and shipping was fast. The led tails are noticeably brighter compared to stock. In fact I feel the brake lights with the tint are more noticeable because of the darker background. I see this style more and more here in Southern California and I personally love the look. Also reminds me of the dark cherry tails I had on my Jetta mk5. I respect your opinion though mate. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jason__ (Jun 2, 2014)

Well, makes two of us.

Few million to go.

This type of situation can kill a whole crop instead of just weeding out the idiots... 


Sent from my 2PS64 using Tapatalk


----------



## Project_2501 (Apr 21, 2008)

jason__ said:


> Sorry, defend that and I'll respect darkening safety makers and bulbs.
> 
> Sent from my 2PS64 using Tapatalk


Can't say any of us care about your soapbox-based opinion, however the intelligent enthusiast will also install brighter bulbs throughout their car, regardless of appearance-based modifications thereafter. 

Your lack of comprehension isn't our fault, however. /shrug


----------



## jason__ (Jun 2, 2014)

How is regulation a soapbox based opinion?

Bulb replacement or not, factory safety marking, and signaling equipment has been modified. 

There is reason manufacturers do not offer tinted lenses, and I'm sure it's not soap box opinion based.

Hids in non hid OEM housings is another wanna-be mod that killed my mother after several days of coma. 

Washed out head on crash. 



Sent from my 2PS64 using Tapatalk


----------



## lil'red (Jan 23, 2013)

jason__ said:


> How is regulation a soapbox based opinion?
> 
> Bulb replacement or not, factory safety marking, and signaling equipment has been modified.
> 
> ...


Mkv golf/jettas were available with dark cherry tinted lights OEM so you can't say that manufactured DON'T offer them... because they did.. AND it was VW... its funny how you're trying to argue the point that something with a bright light that turns on isn't going to be visable and is a safety hazard when they do EXACTLY what they're designed to do. As stated before. These usually are nowadays LED based with way higher light output. Its of your sole opinion that this is unsafe and hazardous to the general population. Well if YOU can't see when someone hits their brakes or uses their signal indicator with a light tint on their tail lights...I think we found who needs to be weeded out from society... 

Sent via Carrier Pigeon


----------



## jason__ (Jun 2, 2014)

Oh right.

Who else besides vw?



Sent from my 2PS64 using Tapatalk


----------



## lil'red (Jan 23, 2013)

jason__ said:


> Oh right.
> 
> Who else besides vw?
> 
> ...


I'm not famillier with the additional OEM options of every car maker out there.. but your point was disproven when ONE auto maker has done it as OEM equipment. If you feel this passionate about it... that's great. But its still just the opinion of one person in a place where people are proud to display their efforts to make their vehicles more personal and appealing to them...you should keep your pessimistic comments to yourself. It isn't a safety issue as they still function properly and as intended. they're still visable

I'm sorry to hear that your mom passed in a vehicle accident and I don't.know the situation, but can you be 100% certain that the sole factor in determining the result of the accident was the result of a hid light installed in non hid housings and nothing else?

Sent via Carrier Pigeon


----------



## jason__ (Jun 2, 2014)

Investigators found alot of butt connectors, hack wiring, non oem bulbs, etc etc.

Modified headlight projection done dangerously incorrectly. 

I didn't make the determination, they did. 


Sent from my 2PS64 using Tapatalk


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

Put in new plugs and r8 coils and installed a bfi catch can.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

lil'red said:


> Mkv golf/jettas were available with dark cherry tinted lights OEM so you can't say that manufactured DON'T offer them... because they did.. AND it was VW... its funny how you're trying to argue the point that something with a bright light that turns on isn't going to be visable and is a safety hazard when they do EXACTLY what they're designed to do. As stated before. These usually are nowadays LED based with way higher light output. Its of your sole opinion that this is unsafe and hazardous to the general population. Well if YOU can't see when someone hits their brakes or uses their signal indicator with a light tint on their tail lights...I think we found who needs to be weeded out from society...
> 
> Sent via Carrier Pigeon


The cherry red lights on the later MKV Jettas were only darkened in the trim areas. It was painted black, instead of chrome, to achieve the cherry red look under a red lens.

You can see a color difference between the cherry red trim and the part that has the actual light/reflector.


----------



## Project_2501 (Apr 21, 2008)

jason__ said:


> Investigators found alot of butt connectors, hack wiring, non oem bulbs, etc etc.
> 
> Modified headlight projection done dangerously incorrectly.
> 
> ...


Sounds like Darwin did, and you're projecting your emotions onto us unnecessarily. Welcome to the internet, an automotive enthusiast message board, no less. People will modify their vehicles. :thumbup:


----------



## Ianator157 (Mar 15, 2014)

MJG44 said:


> Put in new plugs and r8 coils and installed a bfi catch can.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks killer! How do you like the APR intake? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

Ianator157 said:


> Looks killer! How do you like the APR intake?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Originally I went with a K&n and didn’t like the sound so I changed to neuspeed. I was worried because living in ca, it helps to have it be carb legal for emissions testing. After driving around with it for a couple of days I couldn’t stand the sound of it in the cabin and decided it was the open element that I didn’t like. I purchased the apr carbonio stage 1 and 2 with the intent of switching it out for the neuspeed when getting smogged. 

I love the carbonio it sounds great and I was able to purchase used from a member with an mk5 Jetta for a great price. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

pre-ordered Neuspeed RSE12 18×8 wheels in hyper black for $1029.44 for their open house

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


http://www.neuspeed.com/301/24/0/2860/881203s-rse12-light-weight-wheel.html#popUp[products]/5/

The hyper black is $319.99 normal price.

Now I need to decide on lug covers... VW black, Audi gunmetal or aftermarket chrome?


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

Trying to decide between pre ordering the 28mm or 25mm rear sway bar from neuspeed before their open-house. Anyone have any input or experiences with either. I heard the 28mm is better for the high riding or taller cars but wanted to pick some brains prior to ordering (thanks BSICKPASSAT for the heads up and cant wait to see the new wheels on your tig). Also I assume I would want to purchase their end links but again dont really know for sure. After talking with neuspeed they dont offer a front sway bar for the tig because the sizing only matches with the passat and they said it doesnt make sense to inventory these parts due to the low demand.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

can't help. I prefer H&R for their teflon impregnated bushings

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Project_2501 (Apr 21, 2008)

MJG44 said:


> Trying to decide between pre ordering the 28mm or 25mm rear sway bar from neuspeed before their open-house. Anyone have any input or experiences with either. I heard the 28mm is better for the high riding or taller cars but wanted to pick some brains prior to ordering (thanks BSICKPASSAT for the heads up and cant wait to see the new wheels on your tig). Also I assume I would want to purchase their end links but again dont really know for sure. After talking with neuspeed they dont offer a front sway bar for the tig because the sizing only matches with the passat and they said it doesnt make sense to inventory these parts due to the low demand.


A front sway bar on these cars is DIW for sure. I'd go 25mm unless you're comfortable with managing snap-oversteer. 

Especially don't go 28mm if you're using no-seasons.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

picked up the Neuspees RSe12 wheels from the Neuspeed open house.

time to stop by Chemical Guys HQ to get their ceramic spray

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

^wtf where r pics


----------



## KateSwong (Mar 27, 2019)

*Multimedia Update*

Hello I donated the original radio change the original head unit and install new AMP and speakers so it great and now I can use the good NAV so I am happy


----------



## greggmischenko (Mar 21, 2011)

Turned in my lease (2016 R-Line 4Motion) yesterday and picked up a new 2019 Tiguan SE 4Motion w/ pano, Cardinal Red w/ Storm Gray interior. The car is for my wife to basically use for her work commute and we'll probably use it on family trips in the winter (we always put winter wheels/tires on her car, but not on my CX-9 since I work from home).

Made some minor adjustments last night with the Carista app and signed up for the beta today so that I can get access to the rest of the features/options.


----------



## MK5CNY (Sep 4, 2007)

Congrats Greg:snowcool:. Are you going to ceramic coat it?


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Went to local DDM tuning shop over the weekend, picked up some LED bulbs

https://www.ddmtuning.com/Products/194Canbus-9x2835

replaced the front map lights.

DDM canbus LED by thisistan, on Flickr

No residual light at night.

Gotta do the rear map lights, which I don't have a good track record on.


----------



## Ianator157 (Mar 15, 2014)

BsickPassat said:


> Went to local DDM tuning shop over the weekend, picked up some LED bulbs
> 
> https://www.ddmtuning.com/Products/194Canbus-9x2835
> 
> ...


Nice! I did mine recently as well. Rear was straight forward, but I had to modify a composite wedge / shim by sanding it to a thin edge in order to be able to get in between the clear lens and housing. No broken stuff, so if I can do it anyone can! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greggmischenko (Mar 21, 2011)

MK5CNY said:


> Congrats Greg:snowcool:. Are you going to ceramic coat it?


Thanks! Wife is slowly coming around on the color combination (she wanted black/black) but I thought the gray interior would be nice with the panoramic roof to really make the cabin feel "airy" and the red is dark enough that it's not too offensive. Our 2016 Tiguan R-Line had black interior with the black headliner, as does our 2017 Mazda CX-9 so I was ready to have something a little different.

No on the ceramic coat. It's a lease, so it will get standard wash/waxes...maybe a polishing in a year or two from my BIL who owns a car detailing business, but not looking to spend a bunch of $$ on a car we know we will not be buying at the end of the lease.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Stopped by DDM tuning store

Front Vanity Light:
https://www.ddmtuning.com/Products/36mmFestoon-4x5630
Used a credit card to remove the light.
leds by thisistan, on Flickr
leds by thisistan, on Flickr

Rear map lights:
https://www.ddmtuning.com/Products/39mmCanbus-3x2323LED-W
Credit card wasn't working that well. So I used my bicycle tire lever to disengage the spring clip.
leds by thisistan, on Flickr
leds by thisistan, on Flickr
36mm festoon was too short for the rear map lights. 39mm, you had to use some force, but with some finesse to get the bulb to seat (good thing I did it in the parking lot, as I originally bought a 36mm one). Even though the website says it is not polarity sensitive, it was.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Went camping by Lake Isabella, CA

lake Isabella camping by thisistan, on Flickr

Too lazy to haul everything to the car, so I did a little off-roading.... 
lake Isabella camping by thisistan, on Flickr

But, Lake Isabella Shell by the Starbucks only had regular, so had to switch to APR "Stock Mode" and feel the disappointment.


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

Popped the hood to find oil splattered everywhere. Turns out the plastic seal on my carbon fiber oil cap had split. Not too sure how long it has been happening. I guess that’s what I get for using an aftermarket oil cap from China. Ordered a Porsche oil cap that will hopefully hold up a little better. Now just have to figure out how to clean up the engine bay completely.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cornice6 (May 19, 2011)

'11 on 245/55/18, tema4x4 lift spacers, 25mm wheel spacers


----------



## cornice6 (May 19, 2011)

*245/70/18 Yokohama Geolandar A/T-S


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

applied wax to the Neuspeed RSe12 Hyper Black

neuspeed RSe12 hyper black by thisistan, on Flickr

Too install ASAP or wait until I buy new 3-season tires next year.... the suspense....


----------



## pSyCO_007 (Sep 1, 2009)

BsickPassat said:


> applied wax to the Neuspeed RSe12 Hyper Black
> 
> neuspeed RSe12 hyper black by thisistan, on Flickr
> 
> Too install ASAP or wait until I buy new 3-season tires next year.... the suspense....


I’m curious to see what these are gonna look like when mounted 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

I'm also thinking too much of my neglected calipers will show through. Guess, I'll need to get the G2 caliper paint kit(s) some time.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

Full interior/exterior/underhood spring cleaning and decontamination, and ceramic coated.


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

puma1552 said:


> Full interior/exterior/underhood spring cleaning and decontamination, and ceramic coated.


You paid to have the whole car ceramic coated??


----------



## Project_2501 (Apr 21, 2008)

Threw on an ECS rear sway bar, and it's been a night-and-day difference in handling performance. The rest isn't stock, however. Compliments everything else very well.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

Volkswagens-for-life said:


> You paid to have the whole car ceramic coated??


No. I did it myself.


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

puma1552 said:


> Volkswagens-for-life said:
> 
> 
> > You paid to have the whole car ceramic coated??
> ...


What product did you use? I'm envisioning the multi step process that costs 3-5k


----------



## echomatics (Oct 19, 2012)

Project_2501 said:


> Threw on an ECS rear sway bar, and it's been a night-and-day difference in handling performance. The rest isn't stock, however. Compliments everything else very well.


That is great to hear! My goal this year is to work on handling. Can you share what you have changed?


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

Volkswagens-for-life said:


> What product did you use? I'm envisioning the multi step process that costs 3-5k


I use McKee's 37 products along with various Chemical guys products.

$5k? lol. It costs me a couple hundred bucks to do it myself.

Note my car does not/did not need paint correction, but if it did, I do that myself also.


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

Interesting, I'm going to check that out! Thank you


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

Installed stop tech drilled and slotted rotors ( I know, I know, I just like the look of the drilled and slotted), EBC redstuff pads, and apr 12 mm front spacers. Tried installing 15mm on the rears (ordered based off of apr recommendations) turns out the rear didn’t sit flush because the read hub is tapered and the spacers I purchased do not account for the taper. Ended up ordering some H&R spacers that should hopefully fit a lot better. Loving the new stance in front though. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Have fun with the grabby brake pedal until the "brake-in" coating wears off, then it comes much less grabby.


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

Hahaha yes I noticed that and “grabby” is spot on. The way I drive I should be through that coating pretty soon though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ianator157 (Mar 15, 2014)

MJG44 said:


> Installed stop tech drilled and slotted rotors ( I know, I know, I just like the look of the drilled and slotted), EBC redstuff pads, and apr 12 mm front spacers. Tried installing 15mm on the rears (ordered based off of apr recommendations) turns out the rear didn’t sit flush because the read hub is tapered and the spacers I purchased do not account for the taper. Ended up ordering some H&R spacers that should hopefully fit a lot better. Loving the new stance in front though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! I dig the look of the drilled / slotted too. No shame! Haha. So do you feel 15mm would be too wide in front? Depends on wheel width of course.... what wheels are those? 18”? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

Ianator157 said:


> Nice! I dig the look of the drilled / slotted too. No shame! Haha. So do you feel 15mm would be too wide in front? Depends on wheel width of course.... what wheels are those? 18”?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They are 18” x 8 strada’s with a 40 offset . I used 12 on the front and I feel it is dead on. Hard to really see in the picture. I could probably live with a little bit of poke but prefer it to be flush. Can’t wait to get the 15’s on the back, probably could have gone as much as 17 on the back. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Ianator157 said:


> Nice! I dig the look of the drilled / slotted too. No shame! Haha. So do you feel 15mm would be too wide in front? Depends on wheel width of course.... what wheels are those? 18”?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I had the Stoptech Cross-drilled/slotted rotors with EBC Redstuff pads on my old Passat.

I think, when the Akebonos wear out, I'm going to Stoptech Slotted with maybe Centric Posi-Quiet Ceramics next time. Undecided about the Tyrolsport stiffening kit.


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

was the break in period the only beef you had with the EBC's? I have to admit not driving my normal crazy style for 100 miles kind of blows. Then another 100 with semi crazy driving haha. The grabby feeling though is already starting to decrease or Im just used to it now :facepalm:


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

MJG44 said:


> was the break in period the only beef you had with the EBC's? I have to admit not driving my normal crazy style for 100 miles kind of blows. Then another 100 with semi crazy driving haha. The grabby feeling though is already starting to decrease or Im just used to it now :facepalm:


The grabby pedal was inconvenient as I had the Progressive OBD-II tracker on to get a discount on insurance rates, so it occasionally beeped when I braked too hard. It gets better though.


----------



## Project_2501 (Apr 21, 2008)

echomatics said:


> That is great to hear! My goal this year is to work on handling. Can you share what you have changed?


Currently:

034 rear sway end links
Spulen rear tie arms
SPC rear camber arms
ECS rear sway bar
H&R sport springs
Whiteline front sway end links
034 Density Line front upper strut mounts
Continental DWS 06 245/40r19
10/15mm F/R spacers


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

Project_2501 said:


> Currently:
> 
> 034 rear sway end links
> Spulen rear tie arms
> ...


Your post made me want to pull the trigger on an ecs sway bar but was thinking of getting the one with the end links included to save some money. 

You also have me thinking about the upper strut mounts. Did you do this proactively or did you start to notice a squeak? 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

My 2 cents....people have more problems than anything with the 034 strut mounts

Stick with OEM or grab the TT mounts instead


----------



## jason__ (Jun 2, 2014)

To padnos one goes.

Tree fell on it.

Gosh darn it. Good thing I didn't spend money on accessories. 

Sent from my 2PS64 using Tapatalk


----------



## Project_2501 (Apr 21, 2008)

MJG44 said:


> Your post made me want to pull the trigger on an ecs sway bar but was thinking of getting the one with the end links included to save some money.
> 
> You also have me thinking about the upper strut mounts. Did you do this proactively or did you start to notice a squeak?
> 
> ...


I'd go for the cheaper one so long as it's 23mm or thicker. I wouldn't go thinner, and frankly I want to see how the 034 bar feels (1" / 25.4mm solid).

I initially installed the mounts with Ohlins Road & Track coilovers at like 24k miles, drove about 12k miles on them, then pulled them off at first snow. Sold them and decided that it wasn't going to be at nosebleed height, so H&R springs went on the OEM struts. Those are quickly dying with how I drive, and will need replacement - likely with Koni STR.T struts. The 034 mounts haven't caused any issues at all, and other than going with camber plates, they'll stay in the Tiguan.

Edit: One thing I did notice is that I'd already killed the front strut bearings when I pulled the coilovers out. I also drove the car rather hard, so, take that for what it's worth.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

LED'd my rear tails.

Unfortunately (and there is more coming)… one of the bolts was cross-threaded from the factory, which stripped the T25 torx… which means I had to use vice grips to slowly turn it... until I wore down the head enough for me to smash on a 9/16" (iirc) universal style socket to remove the bolt.

Gotta buy a thread chaser (M5x0.8 thread) for when the new bolt comes in at the dealership....

the Can-bus LED's worked great until the bulb-out idiot light went on and decided not to work anymore, even after swapping in the factory P21W, the left side brake light doesn't work.

So, I need to replace the BCM, which was on my list to-do anyway, since it was giving me errors about the front driver side headlight anyway (even though it's working fine).

And... the vice grip I used scratched the paint a bit... so I need to get some touch up paint to fill the scratches.

f'ing cross threaded bolt by thisistan, on Flickr

f'ing cross threaded bolt by thisistan, on Flickr


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

Engine bay cleaning that was badly needed. After having an oil cap seal bust, my whole engine bay was covered in oil. 










It makes me want to revisit installing all the seals around the hood. I still feel it would trap too much heat though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

BsickPassat said:


> the Can-bus LED's worked great until the bulb-out idiot light went on and decided not to work anymore, even after swapping in the factory P21W, the left side brake light doesn't work.
> 
> So, I need to replace the BCM, which was on my list to-do anyway, since it was giving me errors about the front driver side headlight anyway (even though it's working fine).


Im having the same issue i get a bulb light out warning for the low beams then turn the lights on and the warning goes away. Its weird 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Got the Neuspeed's installed..

IMG_20190525_131057415_HDR by thisistan, on Flickr

A part of me wished I got 19" wheels....

IMG_20190525_131109552_HDR by thisistan, on Flickr
Grey lug covers from amazon.

Corroded calipers and bracket... not a good look.

Maybe I'll buy new (or remanufactured) calipers & carriers and paint them before my next brake job. Probably go with G2 paint kit, in blue

Have black lugs in shipment right now from ECS... since iirc, BMW, Benz & Porsche uses black lugs on their cars


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

BsickPassat said:


> Got the Neuspeed's installed..
> 
> IMG_20190525_131057415_HDR by thisistan, on Flickr
> 
> ...



They look great I love neuspeed wheels. 

I have been on my wheels about a year and am looking to go bigger and wider. However every time I do the calculations I need wheels with an offset of 50+ in order to go wider also not sure about how much room I would have in the rears to go wider. I currently have 18x8 with a 40 offset and 12 spacer in from and 15 in back, which brings the offset to 28 and 25. Anyone running widths of 9 or 10? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Project_2501 (Apr 21, 2008)

OE R-Line wheels are 19x9 et33, and I run 10 & 15mm spacers with mine. I think that 12.5-15mm front and 20-25mm rear would be perfect, but I've also cut and welded my rear arches to increase clearance.


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

Project_2501 said:


> OE R-Line wheels are 19x9 et33, and I run 10 & 15mm spacers with mine. I think that 12.5-15mm front and 20-25mm rear would be perfect, but I've also cut and welded my rear arches to increase clearance.


So I did measurements on willtheyfit.com and in order to get the fronts flush like I currently have it with my 18x8 Et 28. I am looking to go with 20x9 in front which with my calculations means I need +38-40mm (running no spacers I have the sel so I don’t have the wheel well flares). In the rear I’m currently 18x8 25 and if I go to 20x10 on the rears then my et would need to be 50. Thinking of going with niche Vossos or Misanos. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

After going stage 2 on the wife's 12 tig the motor started vibrating harshly. I guess the 110K miles on the odo didn't help any.

I replaced the engine mount and actual dogbone with oem from rock auto.

No change.

Ordered the BFI transmount and dogbone puck insert.

Only had time to do the puck insert today.

WORLD OF DIFFERENCE. 

The factory puck looks really good so I was surprised. Night and day difference.

Tomorrow I will try to get to the trans mount.

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## systo (May 4, 2015)

Got a curt 2” hitch receiver installed... now to find a r line lower valance with the removable cover.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trike (Apr 15, 2000)

Installed a rev9/godspeed v2 intercooler into the tig this weekend. Install went no problem except the intercooler inlet was hitting this frame rail support bracket. I moved it over and got it to clear. I used a AWE TOP and the coupling fit no problem. I'm still waiting for the 42dd downpipe to get built and a APR sale for the k04 kit and intake.


----------



## YikeGrymon (Sep 12, 2005)

*Fun With Extra CarGo Blocks....*

....all in the interest of practicality rather than performance or cosmetics.



Took two more of the corners and stuck them back here at an angle, to create two more cubbies and still leave the middle open. Note the strips of white "heavy-duty" Velcro.










Corresponding bits o' Velcro on the back corners of the medium-sized Rubbermaid cooler.










Slide into place to stick them together, and the cooler stays put back here. Detach and slide toward the hatch opening to raise the lid all the way. Groovy!










A semi-aside, but still useful: I put a few holes in the lid and added two small (15"?) bungees from Lowe's. So that void is no longer wasted space. The blue ice pack slides into place in there. I use the smaller one (the $2 sort found everywhere, that's like 8" square) when it's warm enough out that refrigerated stuff shouldn't simply sit back there for too long. I use the big-ass 4-lb YETI one when it's genuinely hot out. Either way, the idea is that grocery missions needn't be the last thing done before heading home. Sometimes that's just not so practical. This locates the source of cold up above, also. Which is really where it should be.










Took two more corners and sawed one rib off each, then added some glue in a few critical spots to make a smaller square.










Which fits nicely onto the tunnel back here and holds the wee swivel-top trashcan.










They say necessity is the mother of invention. Definitely true. What we don't hear much about is how invention frequently comes from an inability to leave stuff alone.


----------



## jason__ (Jun 2, 2014)

YikeGrymon said:


> ....all in the interest of practicality rather than performance or cosmetics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Someday I wish for simple projects like that. 

Sent from my 2PS64 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ianator157 (Mar 15, 2014)

YikeGrymon said:


> ....all in the interest of practicality rather than performance or cosmetics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dig the trash can idea!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

BCM's are backordered right now.


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

Keep me updated to see if it fixes your issue. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## systo (May 4, 2015)

*Launch Day*

Finally got the Sage in the water. Towing just under the max weight with the Tiggy this weekend. The nice thing about having a shorter rear overhang is you can launch without burying the pipes in the water. Just wish the trailer had a tongue extender...

Enjoy :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

systo said:


> Finally got the Sage in the water. Towing just under the max weight with the Tiggy this weekend. The nice thing about having a shorter rear overhang is you can launch without burying the pipes in the water. Just wish the trailer had a tongue extender...
> 
> Enjoy :laugh: :laugh:


I miss sailing... I know my Tig can't tow my old sailboat... it was a 30' Bayliner Bucaneer... would love to get into sailing again.

Too bad MacGregor closed down.


----------



## Project_2501 (Apr 21, 2008)

BsickPassat said:


> I miss sailing... I know my Tig can't tow my old sailboat... it was a 30' Bayliner Bucaneer... would love to get into sailing again.
> 
> Too bad MacGregor closed down.


Same, but a little Hobie cat 18' would be a nice compromise (and not wildly expensive, though not super cheap either). Plus they're active enough to be fun for a small vessel.


----------



## Ianator157 (Mar 15, 2014)

troystg said:


> After going stage 2 on the wife's 12 tig the motor started vibrating harshly. I guess the 110K miles on the odo didn't help any.
> 
> I replaced the engine mount and actual dogbone with oem from rock auto.
> 
> ...


Update on the trans and dog bone mounts? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

Ianator157 said:


> Update on the trans and dog bone mounts?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As it said in the previous post the dog bone insert worked like a charm. Didn't HAVE to do more but I did put on the trans mount which helped another ~5%.. The Dog Bone insert did the majority of the correction. Engine still runs loud with the CTS Turbo down pipe but the engine sure breathes better with it.


----------



## Project_2501 (Apr 21, 2008)

To parrot, I have had good success with improved transmission feel with a BFI dogbone insert. I've been running mine for several months now to positive effect.


----------



## dadjoke (Oct 16, 2017)

Tried out the Sylvania ZEVO LED bulbs from Advanced Auto Parts. Even though the lights are set to ON with the door (and the door closed), the bulb is dimly lit. Check out the attached image:










Aside from that, they look good when the lights are actually on. I’m curious if the deAutoLED kits do the same thing. Can anyone confirm whether that’s the case?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

dadjoke said:


> Tried out the Sylvania ZEVO LED bulbs from Advanced Auto Parts. Even though the lights are set to ON with the door (and the door closed), the bulb is dimly lit. Check out the attached image:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my DDMtuning LED's don't do that. I bought CANBUS ones just in case. The non-CANBUS ones I used for my visor light doesn't do that either.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Had Metric Autosport in HB, CA install a dash cam hard wire kit.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07J3LPVXC/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1

No more cable dangling from the dash cam.


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

I have the same thing. Love it. 

Finally got my idf control arms. Ready to bag this pig next week if all goes well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 16TIGSE4M (Jun 8, 2019)

*back to vw*

Just picked up a 16 Tig SE 4MOTION 41K with the hopes of doing the overland thing with it. :thumbup: Not much in the way of offroad mods out there but... 

Added:
2" Curt hitch
1UP USA bike rack
AEM Dry filter (removed snow blocker fence thing)

Scheduled:
Monday will see an oil change and coolant flush
Brake fluid flush the following week
Haldex flush soon after

Then its on to the fun stuff like APR tune, better pipes, lift, wheels, tires, maybe roof top tent, jerrycans :laugh: then plow over some of the Georgia Traverse 

:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

Cleaned out the catch can after about 2k miles. I had lost an o ring for the catch can when cleaning it out last and thought I was sol but Black Forest industries were awesome! I reached out about sizing or to purchase and they just threw one in the mail for me no charge. I know it only costs the o ring and a stamp but the fact they were willing to do this blew me away. So I installed the o ring back in and emptied the can. I didn’t think after 2k I would have this much sludge. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

Just received a rear H&R sway bar 71750-24 Sway Bar (FWD Tiggy)
and decided to pull the trigger on the 034 Motorsport adjustable end links. Would have gone with neuspeed but they aren't adjustable so I landed on the 034. Plan on installing them first week of July. 

I am wondering if I should also get the front adjustable end links (plan to run keep the stock bar in front) to account for any change in load from the lowering springs I have installed and if this would help me at all or is this would be overkill and not help anything other then replacing the oem end links. If not needed I think I might get the new dogbone mount and dogbone from 034. Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

MJG44 said:


> Just received a rear H&R sway bar 71750-24 Sway Bar (FWD Tiggy)
> and decided to pull the trigger on the 034 Motorsport adjustable end links. Would have gone with neuspeed but they aren't adjustable so I landed on the 034. Plan on installing them first week of July.
> 
> I am wondering if I should also get the front adjustable end links (plan to run keep the stock bar in front) to account for any change in load from the lowering springs I have installed and if this would help me at all or is this would be overkill and not help anything other then replacing the oem end links. If not needed I think I might get the new dogbone mount and dogbone from 034. Any input would be appreciated.


When I was at Metric Autosport in HB.... I was looking at their H&R Brochure.... I almost want to order a RSB for my AWD Tig... since I had a good, squeak-free experience on my 08 Passat RSB, with their Teflon-lined polyurethane bushings (was also lowered Driver Gear springs on that car and used the stock endlinks without issue).


----------



## Bobdhd (Jul 11, 2013)

MJG44 said:


> Cleaned out the catch can after about 2k miles. I had lost an o ring for the catch can when cleaning it out last and thought I was sol but Black Forest industries were awesome! I reached out about sizing or to purchase and they just threw one in the mail for me no charge. I know it only costs the o ring and a stamp but the fact they were willing to do this blew me away. So I installed the o ring back in and emptied the can. I didn’t think after 2k I would have this much sludge.


Wow, 2K miles, I get that much in 200 kilometres (125 miles) & hi-way miles to boot.


----------



## MK5CNY (Sep 4, 2007)

Drove to the coast. At Mt Battie.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Project_2501 (Apr 21, 2008)

MJG44 said:


> Just received a rear H&R sway bar 71750-24 Sway Bar (FWD Tiggy)
> and decided to pull the trigger on the 034 Motorsport adjustable end links. Would have gone with neuspeed but they aren't adjustable so I landed on the 034. Plan on installing them first week of July.
> 
> I am wondering if I should also get the front adjustable end links (plan to run keep the stock bar in front) to account for any change in load from the lowering springs I have installed and if this would help me at all or is this would be overkill and not help anything other then replacing the oem end links. If not needed I think I might get the new dogbone mount and dogbone from 034. Any input would be appreciated.


I have an ECS "23mm" RSB with Whiteline front adjustable links and 034 rear adjustable links. The adjustable links are useful for reducing pre-tension on the bars, and I feel they've resulted in an overall more neutral-feeling vehicle. Even when I was on just OE swaybars front and rear (with the Ohlins R&T coilovers, at the time), the chassis felt more supple and pliable having just adjusted them correctly (mostly - ideally you want to ballast the vehicle with your weight and then make the adjustments so it's truly neutral while you're driving it). 

To adjust: install whichever side of the adjustable link attaches opposite the sway bar, lower the vehicle onto the ground (I use walkway stones from Lowes / Home Depot to gain ~4" of lift for working space), and that will allow you to now attach both sides to where the bar wants to sit for optimal clearance and without creating any pre-tension on the bar. The rears I have set to the shortest setting on the 034 Motorsport links, and haven't changed that from the coilover height [edit: to clarify - the car now has H&R lowering springs installed, and the Ohlins have found a new home]. The front adjustment starts similarly, attach the upper part to the strut assembly, lower the vehicle, and then line up the lower attachment points. Set one side, of your choosing, to the setting that will provide equal clearance between the axle and control arm. On the opposite side, start adjusting the link to where it eventually feels very "loose" almost to adjust longer or shorter. At the point of least resistance, the links will be perfectly adjusted and provide zero pre-load left/right. :beer: If you have any other questions or concerns, feel free to ask!


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

*CSB moment*

Had BCM replaced. Fixed the DRL circuit problem and cleared the code for the taillight short.

But... a new problem cropped up... the car won't lock.

the technician thought it was weird that the BCM had a different numeric part number than the one that came out of the car... 

original BCM: 5K0 937 086 AB
new BCM: 5K0 937 087 AL

So, he calls a buddy at a dealership to confirm, and finds out my original BCM part number isn't even in the ETKA system, and VIN searching gives the same BCM part number as what was given to me.

Had the old BCM put back in... then sunroof and shade didn't work... I was thinking crap.... another problem, and didn't feel like making a U-turn to go back to the shop... so I pulled down the tilt function and it reset itself. Then came the shade... I held the "close" button for it to reset, so the sunroof works again...

So I shot an email to VWpartswarehouse.com (Auburn VW in Washington state) explaining the situation, that the BCM is possibly defective, came straight from Germany with my VIN on the parts stickers...


----------



## sisisee (Feb 28, 2003)

Opened the _engine _air filter (box). Oh yeah, it's a lil' dirty. I wonder if it's been changed in 3 yrs/ 32000 miles, at least?
(opening is easier than the 2-3 other VWs I've touched)

... buying a new filter. 

OK *and then *. Why the heck is it NOT certain what kinda drain plug is for my 2016 USA Tiguan non-AWD?!?!? Why 2-3 websites have to have a different idea whether it's the regular 19mm hex, OR it's the Torx with a washer that you have to replace?!?? _Which one is it!??!? :banghead:_ (might have to prop the Tig tomorrow to check)


----------



## Project_2501 (Apr 21, 2008)

sisisee said:


> Opened the _engine _air filter (box). Oh yeah, it's a lil' dirty. I wonder if it's been changed in 3 yrs/ 32000 miles, at least?
> (opening is easier than the 2-3 other VWs I've touched)
> 
> ... buying a new filter.
> ...


Here's a new one with a magnetic tip - the tip won't prevent engine damage, but it'll alert you to issues of potential concern (if they exist).

https://www.ecstuning.com/b-ecs-parts/magnetic-drain-plug-w-10-flat-washers/001196ecs01-02~a/


----------



## Gestapo Librarian (Aug 2, 2016)

16TIGSE4M said:


> Just picked up a 16 Tig SE 4MOTION 41K with the hopes of doing the overland thing with it. :thumbup: Not much in the way of offroad mods out there but...
> 
> Added:
> 2" Curt hitch
> ...


Care to share any pics of the hitch/rack setup?

I'm trying to figure out what to do with the mountain bikes.


----------



## Qmulus (Sep 5, 2015)

sisisee said:


> Opened the _engine _air filter (box). Oh yeah, it's a lil' dirty. I wonder if it's been changed in 3 yrs/ 32000 miles, at least?
> (opening is easier than the 2-3 other VWs I've touched)
> 
> ... buying a new filter.
> ...


It depends. It probably came with a plug with a Torx from the factory, but dealer techs usually swap those out with the replacement that has a 19mm hex as it is pretty easy to strip the Torx if you aren't careful, and then you are in for some fun. Check any tech's tool box and they probably have a dozen drain plugs laying around. The two different plugs also use different crush washers. The Torx plug uses a kind of tubular aluminum washer, and the hex plug comes with a steel (or similar rather hard metal) crush washer, they usually gets swapped out for a copper or aluminum crush washer. 

The bottom line is that either plug will work. The threading on the oil pan is the same, so you can use whatever you like.


----------



## systo (May 4, 2015)

Got a steal of a deal on an RNS 510 (c part #, so 3rd revision) locally for sub-300!!! Everything works but no audio out of speakers... Anyone know if it needs VDCS coding? Is there a fuse that needs to be added/changed for the more powerful headunit?


----------



## sisisee (Feb 28, 2003)

Project_2501 said:


> Here's a new one with a magnetic tip - the tip won't prevent engine damage, but it'll alert you to issues of potential concern (if they exist).
> 
> https://www.ecstuning.com/b-ecs-parts/magnetic-drain-plug-w-10-flat-washers/001196ecs01-02~a/





Qmulus said:


> It depends. ..
> 
> The bottom line is that either plug will work. The threading on the oil pan is the same, so you can use whatever you like.



Thanks...! BTW the ECS website actually has the "new one" with magnetic tip _but_ two choices of washers, the aluminum one and a copper one. .. :laugh: I'm thinking I really need to do all the jacking-up of the car and unbolting the guard in order to see what kind is the material of the oil pan.. 

...and then maybe I'll change the oil, but will worry if I ever go back for service, they might discard the plug(??). We'll see.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Got the new BCM installed again...this time factory mode was disabled via adaptation

but it blew out the brake/turn bulbs when I reverted back to stock.

After spending time diagnosing it.. and giving up, drove a but with no brake lights/turn signals and picked up new 1156LL bulbs.

Installed and it worked. now the driver side marker light is out (Need to go buy new 194LL bulbs)

BUT... the KESSY door handle & trunk sensors don't work..... it never ends.. so, probably have to go to the dealership next.


----------



## Qmulus (Sep 5, 2015)

sisisee said:


> Thanks...! BTW the ECS website actually has the "new one" with magnetic tip _but_ two choices of washers, the aluminum one and a copper one. .. :laugh: I'm thinking I really need to do all the jacking-up of the car and unbolting the guard in order to see what kind is the material of the oil pan..
> 
> ...and then maybe I'll change the oil, but will worry if I ever go back for service, they might discard the plug(??). We'll see.


There is only one oil pan used on these CCTA engines in the '09-'17 Tiguan, and any of the plugs will work with it if you use the right washer. The newer gen 3 engines on the new MQB Tiguans use a plastic pan with an insert for the drain plug. 

There are actually _four_ different options for crush washers. There is the tubular aluminum crush washer that is usually used with the original plug with the Torx fitting, then the captive steel washer that comes on the replacement plug with the 19mm head and also an aluminum or copper washer that can be used with the plug with the 19mm head. You use the tubular aluminum washer on the Torx plug as it takes less torque to seal. It is definitely a one time use washer, whereas you can sometimes get away with a couple of uses out of an aluminum or copper washer, although I personally wouldn't recommend it. It is a PITA to replace a crush washer because it is leaking without dumping a bunch of new oil In my experience, the techs usually cut the steel washers off the 19mm plug and use a copper or aluminum washer even the first time. Copper or aluminum seems to be personal preference depending on what people have experience with with leaking or what the shop normally stocks. 

The key is that you replace the crush washer at every oil change for your best chance of it not leaking whatever you use.


----------



## sisisee (Feb 28, 2003)

*did : air filters*


Replaced engine air filter *WITH *MANN C 35 154*/1*; *turned out the new one has an additional fabric add-on* at the bottom (like the vacuum cleaner filter elements’ material) . And it's true, Amazon 'don't lie'. Worst comes to worst, I may use it for the winter :laugh:
-- the one in the car was relatively dirty, and left visible dirt-dust on my battery box while I was taking a picture of it... 

Replaced cabin air filter MANN CUK 2939 - relatively easy, looks like it's the same filter. :laugh:





Qmulus said:


> There is only one oil pan used on these CCTA engines in the '09-'17 Tiguan, and any of the plugs will work with it if you use the right washer. ...
> The key is that you replace the crush washer at every oil change for your best chance of it not leaking whatever you use.


Thanks... yeah I almost forgot about _replaceable washers_. I think that's what I did on a previous VW, but, on a recent VW or Audi, all I did was just order the silver "oil drain plug" and went about my oil change... oh well. Maybe some plugs are too many. I never noticed the ring falling off so I never suspected anything... Carry on..


----------



## systo (May 4, 2015)

*Played around with photoshop*

Wanted to see how the Tiggy would look with some other BMW OEM wheels. Just trying to find a set of Y spoke wheels I like. Rough n' dirty photoshop in mac preview :laugh:


----------



## VWTiger210 (Jul 13, 2014)

*Subtle lowering*

Lowered my Tiguan a little over an inch with the H&R Touring Cup Kit while I had to replace front lower control arm bushings. Really hard to tell in the pics I know.

Before 
<a data-flickr-embed="true" href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/48156572647/in/dateposted-public/" title="20190629_195521"><img src="https://live.staticflickr.com/65535/48156572647_765563c5db_z.jpg" width="640" height="285" alt="20190629_195521"></a><script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

After
<a data-flickr-embed="true" href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/48156494171/in/dateposted-public/" title="20190629_195433"><img src="https://live.staticflickr.com/65535/48156494171_76d9882bcf_z.jpg" width="640" height="275" alt="20190629_195433"></a><script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Ordered a Curt 18151 cargo carrier and installed with Yakima Backswing


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

Had my oil changed at 24k by a local shop. While getting the oil changed I had them install an ecs magnetic plug, H&R rsb, 034 motor sports rear adjustable end links and finally the 034 subframe locking collar upgrade kit. 

Pulling out of the shop I could feel a huge difference immediately. The car felt completely solid. Wow imagine that. I honestly didn’t think it would change as drastically as it did. However with that solid feeling also comes more feeling of the pot holes and bumps. 

The Rsb has also dramatically reduced the body roll in corners. When making a right turn over a dip I would often hear a clunk on the rear passenger side. Installing the sway bar has fixed this issue. 

So i achieved less chassis movement on acceleration and better cornering. Today was a good day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eltrcutter (Aug 11, 2015)

Didn’t do anything to my Tiguan yet, but to the K04-064 that I scored from an 8P S3. It’ll find it’s way into the Tig next week. Stage 1 got old really fast.

















Stock turbo outlet for reference


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

eltrcutter said:


> Didn’t do anything to my Tiguan yet, but to the K04-064 that I scored from an 8P S3. It’ll find it’s way into the Tig next week. Stage 1 got old really fast.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're going to need a DV relocating kit with a compatible intake for it.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Smashed into a deer in Kings Canyon National park.

On the way home.. the fender trim was flapping in the wind, so I had to cut it off.


----------



## eltrcutter (Aug 11, 2015)

BsickPassat said:


> You're going to need a DV relocating kit with a compatible intake for it.


I got that even before the turbo itself.
Hope you’re able to get that fender moulding mended. I hate how easily they break.


----------



## eltrcutter (Aug 11, 2015)

Got to install the K04 today, not the friendliest DIY on a 4mo Tig, but I’ve seen worse. I found out that my IHI turbo wastegate was very loose, and the turbine housing was cracked around the wastegate opening.
Size comparison 








Cracked housing 









Tucked up in there


----------



## spiette (May 17, 2010)

Said good bye to our 2013 SE 4mo yesterday and traded her in for a new SEL-P 4mo. I'm sure there will be days when we will miss her.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Dropped my car off for deer repairs.

Now driving a Kia Optima.


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

Ordered some parts that will sit in my garage until I can install. I purchased an r line flat bottom steering wheel with paddles (any suggestions for a steering wheel cover, it is coming with new leather on it but would like to preserve it as much as possible), gfb dv, hid headlights, and an abt front grille. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roly4Mo (Nov 11, 2017)

MJG44 said:


> Ordered some parts that will sit in my garage until I can install. I purchased an r line flat bottom steering wheel with paddles (any suggestions for a steering wheel cover, it is coming with new leather on it but would like to preserve it as much as possible), gfb dv, hid headlights, and an abt front grille.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wear driving gloves

Sent from my LM-V350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ianator157 (Mar 15, 2014)

Took the Tig last night to a drive-in theatre and laid the seats down so we could lay in the back and watch the screen out the hatch. Threw some blankets and pillows back there and had ourselves a good ol time while eating snack stuffs! It however, was hot as balls. After a period of time all interior lights turned off on their own which was a nice feature / surprise. During the time that interior lights were on (while hatch was open) the Windows also functioned until lights eventually shut off. Learned more about the Tig 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Camviet (Aug 24, 2014)

Registered for a beginner's autocross event on the 27th. In preparation, brake upgrades got done.

Went with Hawk HPS 5.0 pads, TyrolSport caliper stiffening kit, and steel brake lines from ECS (were on sale)









Old and new slide pins.









The ECS brake lines are pretty nice, clean and perfect fit.

















Mod with the greatest impact was the stiffening kit. Less pedal travel before pad contact, firm feel right off the bat. I don't get to the braking limits on back roads, so let's see how the pads fair at the autocross event. So far, they only squeak when coming to a stop, will need to bed them better.
Ended up needing front rotors, passenger front had a few grooves on the inside.

Got a downpipe from CTS Turbo. Broke the last stud off the turbo, ended up drilling and getting a new stud in somehow. Can't believe it broke so easily at 30k miles.









After a few heat cycles, came out to a nice color.









Took the car to Reid Vann (~150 mile trip) for APR Stage 2. Minimal drone on the high way, happy with the exhaust set up.

Running the car with stock suspension for the autocross for now, just to see where I need to take it. AFAIK, R-line struts are harsher (different part numbers)? 

After the event, ST X coilovers will be going in.


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

Received my “abt” front grille in the mail today from China and I’m pretty impressed with the quality. Now I am just waiting on receiving the used hid headlights so I can install together. Also thinking that I should swap out the horns while the bumper is off. Anything else I should consider while the bumper is off? 

I found 2 threads mentioning how to install but still i am worried about removing the bumper and scratching the paint. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

MJG44 said:


> I found 2 threads mentioning how to install but still i am worried about removing the bumper and scratching the paint.


You could upgrade the intercooler, while it's off, if you haven't already

Removing the bumper...you shouldn't scratch the paint

See post #2 and post #6 for some pics I shared before:
https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7619882-2012-front-grille-removal


----------



## Moteev (Jan 7, 2019)

I went camping with the family and the tig ! It was great and I had the chance to try my Thule for the first time  










Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## raygerard (Jul 12, 2015)

Moteev said:


> I went camping with the family and the tig ! It was great and I had the chance to try my Thule for the first time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks dope! :thumbup:


----------



## jason__ (Jun 2, 2014)

Added hitch, and properly coded trailer wire harness from pfjones.

Using a prodigy controller. 



Sent from my 2PS64 using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

jason__ said:


> Added hitch, and properly coded trailer wire harness from pfjones.
> 
> Using a prodigy controller.


I thought you got rid of your Tiguan or a tree fell on it or something?


----------



## jason__ (Jun 2, 2014)

I had 2. I actually own 17 vehicles over all. But that's besides the point.

The lower mileage tig got smashed. Only reason I had full coverage on it.

This higher mileage one i just did the harness on
Pl&pd. $21 a month insurance. Can't beat that. 


Sent from my 2PS64 using Tapatalk


----------



## Camviet (Aug 24, 2014)

ST X Coilovers & ECS stabilizer links in.

















As sits, ~2.2 inch drop/28 inches FTG, slight rub in the rear. The fronts are spun up 1 1/2 inches, rear are maxed out. Need to raise the rear a bit in anticipation of spacers next week, maybe another alignment to bring more negative camber in the rear. Front's have about -2.1 even both sides, driver's rear maxed out to -2.1, passenger rear had full articulation both ways.


----------



## Ianator157 (Mar 15, 2014)

Camviet said:


> ST X Coilovers & ECS stabilizer links in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks fantastic! What are the calipers? Stock painted or aftermarket? 19” wheels? And when you say rear are maxed out, do you mean they are at the highest adjustment or dropped all the way down? Looks great regardless. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Camviet (Aug 24, 2014)

Ianator157 said:


> Looks fantastic! What are the calipers? Stock painted or aftermarket? 19” wheels? And when you say rear are maxed out, do you mean they are at the highest adjustment or dropped all the way down? Looks great regardless.


Stock calipers poorly painted red, refinished and painted stock 19x9 ET33 Mallory wheels. The rear perches are spun all the way down, lowest point.


----------



## jason__ (Jun 2, 2014)

I have 4 blocks of aluminum.

Sometime next week i hope to get one wheel cut.

I spent months fiddling with the program.


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

jason__ said:


> I have 4 blocks of aluminum.
> 
> Sometime next week i hope to get one wheel cut.
> 
> I spent months fiddling with the program.


What program are you using and what is the design you landed on?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

Oil n filter, and replaced the original wiper blades. 35k problem free miles so far.


----------



## Ne-vw (Mar 17, 2012)

Just an oil change and air filter.. but any reason to post the Tig.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

Received the flat bottom steering wheel in the mail. Looks to be an easy install. Before installing I want to paint the chrome trim. Has anyone painted anything in their interior? Any suggestions on paint I should use? Or would a vinyl wrap be the most logical way to do it. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

MJG44 said:


> Received the flat bottom steering wheel in the mail. Looks to be an easy install. Before installing I want to paint the chrome trim. Has anyone painted anything in their interior? Any suggestions on paint I should use? Or would a vinyl wrap be the most logical way to do it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What did it come out of?

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Roly4Mo (Nov 11, 2017)

troystg said:


> What did it come out of?
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk


Looks like from the touran. I saw these on eBay from Europe, but since I had a mk6 airbag already, I opted for the Golf R wheel. 

Sent from my LM-V350 using Tapatalk


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

troystg said:


> What did it come out of?
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk


Not sure what it came off of but I purchased it on eBay from a guy in Poland. He is listed it as a tiguan/Touran. I assume he goes to the junkyards and then reupholsters the steering wheels for sale. Had an eBay gift card so spent about $40 total out of pocket. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

MJG44 said:


> Not sure what it came off of but I purchased it on eBay from a guy in Poland. He is listed it as a tiguan/Touran. I assume he goes to the junkyards and then reupholsters the steering wheels for sale. Had an eBay gift card so spent about $40 total out of pocket.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very cool.. pictures and brief install notes when its complete please.

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Gave my AEM Dryflow BruteForce a cleaning after 50,000 miles.

Need to start preparing for 100,000 miles.


----------



## eltrcutter (Aug 11, 2015)

Fired some shots
 https://youtu.be/joZYFBkK7d4


----------



## freakybug_99 (Sep 3, 2003)

Replaced the upstream o2 sensor and got some new Vredestein tires delivered


----------



## 2015Rline (May 6, 2019)

Installed a go fast bits DV+ 

Did not think it would improve the performance at all I just wanted to get rid of the whistle sound but WOW that car pulls much stronger afterwards. Huge improvement that I noticed right away Very happy with this mod.


----------



## Moteev (Jan 7, 2019)

2015Rline said:


> Installed a go fast bits DV+
> 
> Did not think it would improve the performance at all I just wanted to get rid of the whistle sound but WOW that car pulls much stronger afterwards. Huge improvement that I noticed right away Very happy with this mod.


Nice to hear !!!! I ordered it aswell to get ride od the whistle sound ! Good to know for the rest !!! Thanks

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

eltrcutter said:


> Fired some shots
> https://youtu.be/joZYFBkK7d4


I'm assuming you do not have an 09M on that, right?


----------



## Project_2501 (Apr 21, 2008)

2015Rline said:


> Installed a go fast bits DV+
> 
> Did not think it would improve the performance at all I just wanted to get rid of the whistle sound but WOW that car pulls much stronger afterwards. Huge improvement that I noticed right away Very happy with this mod.





Moteev said:


> Nice to hear !!!! I ordered it aswell to get ride od the whistle sound ! Good to know for the rest !!! Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


Make sure that y'all keep the brass piston lubricated. Take it out and grease it up every few oil changes to ensure proper functionality. It'll stick eventually and create a "fail" scenario otherwise.

I've had a DV+ on my car for probably 15-20k miles and it's great. Much prefer having it there vs not.


----------



## Moteev (Jan 7, 2019)

Project_2501 said:


> Make sure that y'all keep the brass piston lubricated. Take it out and grease it up every few oil changes to ensure proper functionality. It'll stick eventually and create a "fail" scenario otherwise.
> 
> I've had a DV+ on my car for probably 15-20k miles and it's great. Much prefer having it there vs not.


Thanks for the tip ! Will do for sure !!! 

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

Did my first vinyl wrap today on some new headlights. Purchased the vinyl from vvivid on amazon. Very pleased with it especially for the price, but I think the tint is too dark and so will most likely be ordering a lighter shade before I install it on the tig.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eltrcutter (Aug 11, 2015)

dorkage said:


> I'm assuming you do not have an 09M on that, right?


Even though its a ROW Tiguan; it has the 09M.
A DQ250 swap from R32 is in the works


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

eltrcutter said:


> Even though its a ROW Tiguan; it has the 09M.
> A DQ250 swap from R32 is in the works


So what do I need to make my 09M Tiguan do the same?

And the R32 transmission will not bolt up to the 2L. Bellhousing is different from the 4/5 cylinder to the VR6


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

MJG44 said:


>


Wow. You should take that garbage off. Why on earth would you tint headlights anywhere remotely that dark? Same with taillights, why do people eliminate one of the 4 ways they can talk to other drivers?


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Bought a new push button switch 5N0 959 839 C at the dealership

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk

Damn, you can buy it from Amazon for $100 less.

https://www.amazon.com/2011-2015-Volkswagen-Tiguan-Button-5N0-959-839-B-3Q7/dp/B01C22Z4ZE

but... I do get the local dealership 12,000 mile/12 month warranty on it though.


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

dorkage said:


> Wow. You should take that garbage off. Why on earth would you tint headlights anywhere remotely that dark? Same with taillights, why do people eliminate one of the 4 ways they can talk to other drivers?


As I stated I did not expect it to be that dark and will be ordering a lighter shade. It was $12 on amazon so I’m not worried. I was commenting more on how I was impressed with the quality of the tint and the ease of application. 

Also it was my first time wrapping and I was pretty impressed with the outcome. It makes me want to remove all my interior trim and wrap it. 

The subject of whether or not you like the tint is a preferential issue. There is no safety issue, I have leds all around and have no issue with visibility. I also have no issues with communicating with my intentions to other drivers. Appreciate the concern though. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ne-vw (Mar 17, 2012)

LED license plate lights 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

troystg said:


> Very cool.. pictures and brief install notes when its complete please.
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk


Install was very straightforward. I used blue tape to prevent scratching behind the wheel but ended up not needing it. Ultimately all you need is a small flat head driver, M12 or 12 mm triple square bit, and a torque wrench. 

I did not have to unplug the battery and had no issues with the airbag or any warning lights. The most difficult part is using the flat head to release the air bag. I almost gave up. Using my phone as a mirror I was able to get a pretty good view. I started out with a beefier tipped stubby driver and found that the smaller tipped screwdriver was much easier. 

Then I pulled a little harder on the airbag and then I turned the flat head driver and it released both sides and popped out. When reinstalling you line up the markers, torque to 30 and plug in the air bag clips and push the airbag on. If you search on YouTube “installing a vw flat bottom steering wheel” there are 3-4 tutorials and a couple more in threads on here. 

With my 10 minute struggle to release the airbag it was about a 20 minute job. 

I still have not enabled the paddles but plan to do it tomorrow morning. 

I also wrapped the silver trim at the bottom of the steering wheel with a brushed metal black vinyl. Not sure how long it will last though. 

Before








Clips on back side to release airbag 








Turn screw driver to release clip. 



























All done. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

MJG44 said:


> The subject of whether or not you like the tint is a preferential issue. There is no safety issue,


Actually, yes, this is a safety issue. You are covering up your lights. LEDs or not, that is a terrible idea. I can't tell you how many times I've had to panic stop because someone has tinted their lights and I can't see their brake lights in the middle of the day.


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

dorkage said:


> Actually, yes, this is a safety issue. You are covering up your lights. LEDs or not, that is a terrible idea. I can't tell you how many times I've had to panic stop because someone has tinted their lights and I can't see their brake lights in the middle of the day.


Yes and that would be a taillight issue not a headlight issue. The only safety issue with a headlight is visibility for the driver and the one common issue with leds is you run the risk of blinding oncoming traffic without the tint, which I see as more of a safety issue then having the tint. Kick rocks buddy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roly4Mo (Nov 11, 2017)

Under us DOT guidelines, they have to be visible at 100yds in the day time and 300yds at night. I will agree with the safety issue but a light smoke tint should be fine.

Sent from my LM-V350 using Tapatalk


----------



## eltrcutter (Aug 11, 2015)

dorkage said:


> So what do I need to make my 09M Tiguan do the same?
> 
> And the R32 transmission will not bolt up to the 2L. Bellhousing is different from the 4/5 cylinder to the VR6


Its a MK5 R32 DSG box, possibly wont line up, dunno until we check the holes. Thanks for the advice tho, at least I have it from a wrecked car so I got it basically free.

If you want the pops and crackles you only need a Tune with crackles enabled. Mine is done by Etuners. 
It pops on the overrun when you lift off at 4.5k rpm or higher.
Also a Downpipe and a somewhat free-er flowing exhaust.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Put back the stock air-guide, to raise the Neuspeed P-flow heat shield slightly, it's uncomfortably close to the radiator fan for my tastes

IMG_20190819_175630035 by thisistan, on Flickr

IMG_20190819_175636301 by thisistan, on Flickr

Let's see how long until the heat shield slices through the plastic of the air guide


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

eltrcutter said:


> Its a MK5 R32 DSG box, possibly wont line up, dunno until we check the holes. Thanks for the advice tho, at least I have it from a wrecked car so I got it basically free.


It 100% won't line up. The TSI leans back like most transverse engines, while the VR6 leans forward to be able to fit.

VR6:









4/5 cylinder:


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Had the push-button start switch replaced... at my local independent VW shop

The guy had trouble with getting the car started, due to the push button switch


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Put some door edge guard molding on the Neuspeed heat shield. I'd take a pic, but all O'Reilly's had were "clear" moldings...

Just some on the metal edge doesn't dig into the plastic air duct as much and for kicks, on the edge closest to the coolant hose.


----------



## Ianator157 (Mar 15, 2014)

BsickPassat said:


> Put some door edge guard molding on the Neuspeed heat shield. I'd take a pic, but all O'Reilly's had were "clear" moldings...
> 
> Just some on the metal edge doesn't dig into the plastic air duct as much and for kicks, on the edge closest to the coolant hose.


That’s funny because when I saw your photo / post initially, I thought of that same type of edge protection molding as an option. Great minds think alike 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ne-vw (Mar 17, 2012)

Luft-Technik Intake from ECS I installed this morning.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ianator157 (Mar 15, 2014)

Ne-vw said:


> Luft-Technik Intake from ECS I installed this morning.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks awesome! I assume the engine cover won’t fit with that installed? Let us know if you notice an immediate difference.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moteev (Jan 7, 2019)

Ianator157 said:


> Looks awesome! I assume the engine cover won’t fit with that installed? Let us know if you notice an immediate difference.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I confirm it fits !

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## Ne-vw (Mar 17, 2012)

Moteev said:


> I confirm it fits !
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


I never even tried, I will confirm your confirmation here in a second. Haha 


Edit: it fits and looks good too


----------



## Ianator157 (Mar 15, 2014)

Ne-vw said:


> I never even tried, I will confirm your confirmation here in a second. Haha
> 
> 
> Edit: it fits and looks good too


Double confirmation noted  now I gotta get one. I would have thought long and hard if it didn’t fit.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

Also just installed a new p3 vent gauge. I elected for the hard wired one. With the car being piggybacked I was told you would need to tap anyways so went with the cheapest option. Install was easy and straightforward. Even was able to wrap the chrome trim ring on the vents. Now I just have to pull the rest of the vents to match it.









Also received a white decal for the rear emblem. I like it more then the all black but my wife disagrees.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ne-vw (Mar 17, 2012)

MJG44 said:


> Also just installed a new p3 vent gauge. I elected for the hard wired one. With the car being piggybacked I was told you would need to tap anyways so went with the cheapest option. Install was easy and straightforward. Even was able to wrap the chrome trim ring on the vents. Now I just have to pull the rest of the vents to match it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks good! Just installed one this weekend, as well!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Ne-vw said:


> I never even tried, I will confirm your confirmation here in a second. Haha
> 
> 
> Edit: it fits and looks good too


Too bad ECS doesn't offer a heat shield for the Tiguan application to somewhat separate the filter from the rest of the engine bay


----------



## Ne-vw (Mar 17, 2012)

BsickPassat said:


> Too bad ECS doesn't offer a heat shield for the Tiguan application to somewhat separate the filter from the rest of the engine bay


I agree, thought that was odd and very unfortunate. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ne-vw (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

100,000 mile oil change, rotate tires, replaced lug bolts with ECS tuning black lug bolts, new Spark plugs, Denso iridium tough

Mechanic advised against using the Vaico PCV. Looks like I'll have to return that and buy a factory one

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Camviet (Aug 24, 2014)

A ton has happened since the last post, haven't had a chance to update because life.

In order to run for autocross, I needed to be wider than tall, so 20mm spacers and lug studs from ECS got slapped on. Front and rear profile with mild camber (-1 to -1.5 degrees).

















With spacers, it rubbed like crazy in the rear, no matter how high I raised it and clearance the fender/trim. Regardless, I ran autocross and had a blast. Quickly reached the limits of the stock Pirelli tires and rubbed even more on all four corners.
Fronts rubbed only at autocross.








Rears continued to rub, and driver side started slicing the tire.

















When I initially installed the coilovers, left out the black bump stops. With them back in, it no longer rubs. It was then time for new tires and a refresh.

Got ECS's subframe stiffening kit to fix the pop whenever I backed out the driveway first thing in the morning. 
I was given the pass in tech for autocross, but just barely. Came the decision to either downsize in rim or smaller sidewall. Surprisingly, an 18" rim wtih 265/35/18 is just barely taller than 265/30/19, and I didn't want to get rid of the stock Mallory's, even though there would be benefit from a lighter smaller setup.
Decided to just refinish the wheels and get Michelin Pilot Sport 4S in 265/30/19.
Textured Bronze powder coating.
















Installed with no height changes (about 1" taller FTG from initial setup, now leveled).








Front track width was nearly an inch shorter than the rear, so came 25mm BFI front spacers and longer studs. 
New profile with tires and spacers, roughly 2 degrees of negative camber front and rear, dropped again to roughly 27" FTG
















After the car settled from being up in the air:

















So far, superb grip and no rubbing so far. Been driving it hard and definitely wished I had left the black bump stops in.
Now comes the hardest decision, red or black center caps? 

















Also threw in a new fuel door actuator and DV+. I notice the small kind of burble hesitation due to the main spring, but am happy with the incremental throttle response and of course noise.

Next event is the 22nd. Hope I can get in the top half the class this time!


----------



## echomatics (Oct 19, 2012)

Tiguan looks amazing! Nice to see one being set up for some autocross fun. Happy to hear you managed to get it just right for your needs. I am in the process of lowering mine shortly so nice to see some other peoples setups online. Also, have the same wheels and looking at resurfacing them. What does something like that set you back?


----------



## Camviet (Aug 24, 2014)

echomatics said:


> Tiguan looks amazing! Nice to see one being set up for some autocross fun. Happy to hear you managed to get it just right for your needs. I am in the process of lowering mine shortly so nice to see some other peoples setups online. Also, have the same wheels and looking at resurfacing them. What does something like that set you back?


I've had my wheels refinished twice, both costed 500 dollars locally. The first time was paint, however didn't need to demount the tires. Went to powder coat since the paint was chipping, and since I work in a shop I demounted and mounted the tires myself; so expect a bit more if you need someone to do that.

Big thing, the powder coat guy did not tape off the bore and hub of my wheels, so they did not fit initially. Had to dremel and sand them down to make it fit, so ask to have them taped off.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

I miss autocrossing.... As well as rallycrossing. I rather stay in stock class, maybe I'll get summer tires for the stock NY 18" wheels for autox

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Camviet (Aug 24, 2014)

BsickPassat said:


> I miss autocrossing.... As well as rallycrossing. I rather stay in stock class, maybe I'll get summer tires for the stock NY 18" wheels for autox
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


Depending on your legislating party, you might not be able to run the Tiguan stock; rollover risk at stock height. SCCA's ruling uses Static Stability Factor for un-classed vehicles, where anything above a 1.3 is acceptable. Essentially, wider than it is taller, which is why I went lowered. Otherwise, I would've liked to do just mild lowering springs and a good set of struts.

I run in the Street Touring Hatch, where nearly a third of the class are GTI's. Most of them ran within a second of each other, and I was almost three seconds behind. Biggest advantage they had were tires, but they were all also on some sort of coilover.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Camviet said:


> Depending on your legislating party, you might not be able to run the Tiguan stock; rollover risk at stock height. SCCA's ruling uses Static Stability Factor for un-classed vehicles, where anything above a 1.3 is acceptable. Essentially, wider than it is taller, which is why I went lowered. Otherwise, I would've liked to do just mild lowering springs and a good set of struts.
> 
> I run in the Street Touring Hatch, where nearly a third of the class are GTI's. Most of them ran within a second of each other, and I was almost three seconds behind. Biggest advantage they had were tires, but they were all also on some sort of coilover.


Contrary to popular belief, lowering your car doesn't make your car handle better. It's more than just center of gravity, which people claim improves handling.

Coilovers are even worse as they start the car off with screwed up suspension geometry to very screwed up. And people also do it for looks instead of the original purpose to corner balance the car, to optimize the handling with the driver in the car.

What you're doing is making the car feel faster, but which its limit much quicker, leading to tons of understeer, which adds a lot of time, because it's counter productive, you think the car handles better, so you push harder into the turns and you get rewarded understeer and more time added.

The roll requirement, you have the thank hatchbacks like the Fiesta ST.

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Camviet (Aug 24, 2014)

BsickPassat said:


> Contrary to popular belief, lowering your car doesn't make your car handle better. It's more than just center of gravity, which people claim improves handling.
> 
> Coilovers are even worse as they start the car off with screwed up suspension geometry to very screwed up. And people also do it for looks instead of the original purpose to corner balance the car, to optimize the handling with the driver in the car.
> 
> ...


Regardless if lowering the car makes it handle better, can't safely experience how a car handles at its limits if you can't run it at an event off public roads, in a safe environment. Most of the guys are stock height or even a tad taller, the magic is in the dampening characteristics of their struts/shock absorbers. Fastest vehicle in the last event was a prepared class Miata that didn't look good at all, big wheel gap space, almost truck like appearance. However, he had close to 8 thousand dollars in suspension components and setup. Most run a variation of Koni yellow's, stock height, different spring rates. 

Again, I would've loved to just go with mild lowering springs for the looks and a good set of struts/shocks, but I wouldn't be able to do what I wanted, which is to learn to drive at the limits if the vehicle I have can't run at an event. Sure, I could get another vehicle just for that purpose, but I am no where nearly invested into this yet. My Tiguan is still a daily driver, and I have no issues at the moment daily driving it. And, to your point, I am learning on a messed up suspension geometry, but when I change platforms to something more suited, then I would learn about what a proper setup feels like. I've driven Focus ST's and Evo 8's at my last two events, and they are definitely a step up from what I have.


----------



## VW-Rline (Aug 26, 2019)

*Tiggy Upgrades to my 2015 R line*

So this week I installed a supersprint catback originally for an Audi A3 S4 and it sounds awesome . Also installed the APR Intake and rear turbo intake pipe. Next up will be APR Stage II software upgrade.


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

Purchased and installed blue tinted
Blind spot wide angle/ aspherical side mirrors. Install was super easy just gently pry out the oem mirror and disconnect two wires. Took about a day to get used to the wide angle view but now I love it. 

Also decided to play around with some vinyl with my son. He really loved the outcome (he is 4) and was pretty bummed when momma said take it off. Then he realized taking it off is even more fun. Just did one side to see how it would look and I agree with my wife looks goofy.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ne-vw (Mar 17, 2012)

MJG44 said:


> Purchased and installed blue tinted
> Blind spot wide angle/ aspherical side mirrors. Install was super easy just gently pry out the oem mirror and disconnect two wires. Took about a day to get used to the wide angle view but now I love it.
> 
> Also decided to play around with some vinyl with my son. He really loved the outcome (he is 4) and was pretty bummed when momma said take it off. Then he realized taking it off is even more fun. Just did one side to see how it would look and I agree with my wife looks goofy.
> ...


I agree about the mirrors, they’re a great addition.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 60hawkrod (Jul 8, 2010)

*Waxed with Mother's Ceramic Wax*

Washed the Tig today and followed up with Mothers CMX Ceramic Coating Spray. Easy to apply and water beads up like crazy. Come the Fall I'll clay bar the paint and follow up with CMX. Used it already on our Travel Trailer with good results.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


----------



## Ne-vw (Mar 17, 2012)

Pads and rotors.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

Ne-vw said:


> Pads and rotors.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


General question for those more knowledgeable than me(everyone).... Are slotted rotors directional? I have seen the slots mounted both directions.

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Ne-vw (Mar 17, 2012)

Painted calipers using G2 caliper paint.


----------



## Ianator157 (Mar 15, 2014)

Ne-vw said:


> Painted calipers using G2 caliper paint.


I dig the yellow with the dark gray metallic paint on the body. Nice-


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Camviet (Aug 24, 2014)

Ne-vw said:


> Painted calipers using G2 caliper paint.


How did you like the paint versus spray? I did the same with my fronts recently and felt like the paint did ok about leveling out, but either it was the humidity/heat, the paint got tacky fast which made the brush stiff and streaked. Ended up having to acetone wash the brush often to get it to lay smooth.


----------



## Ne-vw (Mar 17, 2012)

Camviet said:


> How did you like the paint versus spray? I did the same with my fronts recently and felt like the paint did ok about leveling out, but either it was the humidity/heat, the paint got tacky fast which made the brush stiff and streaked. Ended up having to acetone wash the brush often to get it to lay smooth.


I’m really happy with how they turned out. I did they it went on kind of weird, though. The paint was watery and made it very difficult to keep it from running.


----------



## Liguan (Sep 7, 2019)

*Too much chrome.... Time to change that.*

My first mini project on my recently purchased Tiguan 2013.

Overall goal is to make it look a bit more rough. Future plans is to raise with Eibach springs. And maybe even some spacers on top of that. BFG KO2 tires is on the wish list. If I can make a Rhino Rack platform fit, then that's going up too.

But today:
Debadge the back emblems. 
Plastidip the back VW emblem matte black

Plastidip the front VW emblem and grill.

*Before Photos:*



*After Photos*



Work and Process Photos.
Used a credit card to remove the back VW emblem from its mount. 

VW mount on trunk once emblem is removed:


Back of emblem:


I then used dental floss to remove the other emblems (TIGUAN, TSI etc).
This is how it looked once removed. (I didn't heat at all)


I then could peel of a lot using my fingers:


To remove the last glue I used Goo gone.
Plastidipped the emblem with 5 coats, then just snapped it back in.

For the front.

There are 3 small screws, one in the middle and one on each side that hold the top of the grill in place. Remove those 3, then you can slide masking paper between the grill and the radiator.





Did 5 coats, let dry 15min between each.

Remove masking paper, screw back the 3 screws, done.

Budget:
Masking tape: $4
Masking paper $3
Goo gone: $6
Dental floss: $2
Plasti Dip: $9

Total: $24

Time: 2hrs including wait time.


----------



## Liguan (Sep 7, 2019)

*Installed backup camera and upgraded audio system*

Having the S, the audio system was well below par. So decided to invest in a new one. Very happy with the results. Very loud and extremely crisp. Would need a remote to go beyond half volume for the tailgate parties  
CarPlay is such a game changer. Also nice to have a backup camera in tight situations. 

*Head unit*: Alpine iLX-W650
*Speakers*: Alpine S-S65C
*Amplifier*: Pioneer GM - D9705
*Subwoofer*: Pioneer TS-SWX3002 12"


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

Liguan said:


> Having the S, the audio system was well below par. So decided to invest in a new one. Very happy with the results. Very loud and extremely crisp. Would need a remote to go beyond half volume for the tailgate parties
> CarPlay is such a game changer. Also nice to have a backup camera in tight situations.
> 
> *Head unit*: Alpine iLX-W650
> ...


Not sure if you already installed. But there is a company that sells a custom box that sits next to the spare tire. I was able to source one on eBay used for pretty cheap. If interested I can find out the company name. They can even have it wrapped to match the interior. If I was buying new I wouldn’t have opted to spend the extra money cus no one sees it. The box you chose is pretty low profile but the one next to the spare doesn’t take any trunk room at all and I’m super impressed with the sound.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trike (Apr 15, 2000)

MJG44 said:


> Not sure if you already installed. But there is a company that sells a custom box that sits next to the spare tire. I was able to source one on eBay used for pretty cheap. If interested I can find out the company name. They can even have it wrapped to match the interior. If I was buying new I wouldn’t have opted to spend the extra money cus no one sees it. The box you chose is pretty low profile but the one next to the spare doesn’t take any trunk room at all and I’m super impressed with the sound.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.uberstealthaudio.com/store/c4/VW_Tiguan.html

I have one in my tig as well. I'm still debating whether to go with an Mib2 head unit or go aftermarket. 

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

I never looked into the mib2 I went with a pioneer that has Apple CarPlay on it and love it. Bigger clearer screen and better sound. I also purchased parts and adapters from enfig car audio which may make the cost of the job more compared to a factory radio install. I went with the piano black surrounding and it matches the interior perfectly. Very happy with the results.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Camviet (Aug 24, 2014)

Went Autocrossing back to back weekends. Last Sunday was nice and sunny, ended 6th overall in driver's class, and top of vehicle class (of only 2). First time with the new tires and spacers, definitely learned a lot that day.

Today was a mess. Autocross is a rain or shine event, and it rained most of the day. Torrential downpour from opening to almost 11, began running the first heat right when the clouds broke open. Needless to say, everyone was soaked to the bone, and there were ponds on the track. However, they redesigned the course to be a more technical and momentum based. Everyone ran somewhere between a 38 and 42 across all classes, it was mainly a driver-skill dependent day. I actually ran a lot better than I was expecting. At one point in time, I was second in standing for time in my heat. Came 3rd overall in driver's class, behind a Golf R and A3. 

Cleanest run to boot.





With this, there's a lot to learn and improve on: Smoother inputs, target fixation, driving line and of course power delivery. Hopefully a better angle too :laugh:. RSB and camber arms are on the way, hopefully to neutralize the car.

OSRAM CBB's are :thumbup: too.


----------



## Ianator157 (Mar 15, 2014)

I installed an OE tow control module in the rear left (North American) of my Tig. Trim removal was fairly easy as I had the few necessary bits such as M8 and M10 triple square and dedicated torx hand drivers as opposed to short bits. As seen in photos I chose to drill one hole to accommodate a 1/4” bolt and used an existing hole for the other attachment point of the module. I used nylock nuts to ensure they won’t back out from vibration, and flat washers on both sides. I purchased my module used for around $60 USD from over seas as opposed to $350 for the whole kit which is absurd.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bretters (Sep 24, 2019)

I get to replace a Waterpump. This is an unusual break though. Just had my Serpentine belt and tensioner replaced 4 months ago and then the water pump went.
At least this time my neighbor whos a retired mechanic was there to help me diagnose and make sure I ordered the right parts myself to save on the crazy markups we have in Canada.


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

I just curbed my rear driver side wheel I’m just glad I did it before my wife did







. I think this is the universe telling me I need to get 19s. Has anyone tried ultimate performance wheels? 

They look good and are $495 for a set of 19s. Kind of tempted. 

Www.upwheels.com 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

MJG44 said:


> I just curbed my rear driver side wheel I’m just glad I did it before my wife did
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When I curbed my NY wheel, that's why I got the neuspeed wheels.

Would be nice if UP told you the offsets and hub bore also. Likely they will need conical wheel bolts (supplied?)


----------



## Project_2501 (Apr 21, 2008)

Friends don't let friends buy fake wheels. :beer:


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

BsickPassat said:


> When I curbed my NY wheel, that's why I got the neuspeed wheels.
> 
> Would be nice if UP told you the offsets and hub bore also. Likely they will need conical wheel bolts (supplied?)


I found a set for $499 on amazon with a 45 offset and 57.1 center bore. There is no mention about whether they are conical or ball. I am currently running conical so that shouldn’t be an issue. Supposedly they weigh in around 25lbs. Not too bad considering how cheap they are. 

The other option would be the rotiform wgr. But that is about 300-350 per wheel plus the rubber which will be another 800 at least so i am looking at 1300 vs 2000. 

Hence considering the fake wheels haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Project_2501 (Apr 21, 2008)

23lbs is about the heaviest I would accept for an aftermarket wheel, and that's the 18x9.5 VMR that looks like a classic BBS wheel (multi-spoke). A 5-6 spoke design should be 18-20lbs in 18x8 - 19x9.5 sizes. Heavier, and it's a waste of time and money as you won't gain (potentially lose) performance, the wheels are mfg'd to a lower standard than OEM, and well I just don't believe in supporting these industries. :laugh:

The factory 19x9 Mallory is like 26 or 27lbs. To spend a grand to save 0-2lbs of rotational mass per corner, AND not gain any width to pull the tire into contact with the road... no thanks. 

Nothing narrower than x8.5 is appropriate for a Tig, and frankly x9.5 with a 245-255 tire would suit the car best (with a little lowering, 255-265 at monster truck height).


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

Project_2501 said:


> 23lbs is about the heaviest I would accept for an aftermarket wheel, and that's the 18x9.5 VMR that looks like a classic BBS wheel (multi-spoke). A 5-6 spoke design should be 18-20lbs in 18x8 - 19x9.5 sizes. Heavier, and it's a waste of time and money as you won't gain (potentially lose) performance, the wheels are mfg'd to a lower standard than OEM, and well I just don't believe in supporting these industries. :laugh:
> 
> The factory 19x9 Mallory is like 26 or 27lbs. To spend a grand to save 0-2lbs of rotational mass per corner, AND not gain any width to pull the tire into contact with the road... no thanks.
> 
> Nothing narrower than x8.5 is appropriate for a Tig, and frankly x9.5 with a 245-255 tire would suit the car best (with a little lowering, 255-265 at monster truck height).


What offsets would you suggest for a 9.5 width wheel. I totally agree with the width needing to be wider and feel my current 18x8 are way too skinny and look odd. I was hoping to go to 19x9 or 9.5 but feel my offset would be crazy and hard to find. On my 18x8 I have 15 mm spacers and it’s a 45 offset wheel. So I effectively made the offset 30 with the spacers. I am running springs right now. I appreciate your honest feedback and do feel if I am making an investment I want it to be done right even if it costs more to achieve. 

I would want to go with 20s but feel I would just lose too much in comfort. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Project_2501 (Apr 21, 2008)

Do you have the SEL flares or the regular flush ones? That's about a 30mm difference in what's going to look good.

If you want to lower the rear more than about 1.5" (or run stiff springs), you'll get some rubbing in the rear that can be corrected with some cutting and welding. Maybe a fender roller, but I didn't bother (mostly because I have a welder and I don't have a fender roller).

Currently, with an R-Line, I'm using 10mm spacers front and 15mm spacers rear with the 19x9 et33 Mallory wheels, for final offsets of 23 and 18, respectively. I would go with x9.5 and go with whatever for an offset. Higher can be spaced out, lower and you're stuck if too low. 35 is a good place to start with these cars. 

Tire size matters a lot as well. A 245 on a x8 is going to look different than a 245 on a x9.5, with the dimensions being different in every way.

Edit: I'd probably get wheels from these guys for my Tig if I were planning to keep it. https://kanseiwheels.com/


----------



## Greytig (Sep 27, 2019)

Quite a few things today which have totally changed the looks. Only had it a week so dying to get things done.

Had a quad exhaust made (thanks to the idea off somone here) not seen any other facelifts like this.. Dont know why

25mm spacers all round 

Full de badge

Led h7, sidelight, numberplate bulbs

And a few carista mods.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Project_2501 said:


> The factory 19x9 Mallory is like 26 or 27lbs.


Actually 30.2 lbs


----------



## Ianator157 (Mar 15, 2014)

Greytig said:


> Quite a few things today which have totally changed the looks. Only had it a week so dying to get things done.
> 
> Had a quad exhaust made (thanks to the idea off somone here) not seen any other facelifts like this.. Dont know why
> 
> ...


Where them photos is at?!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ianator157 (Mar 15, 2014)

Got in the electrical connectors to allow me to create some OE tow kit Y (splitter) harnesses for myself and others. Just trying to determine correct wire gauge size and proper wiring configuration.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Project_2501 (Apr 21, 2008)

snobrdrdan said:


> Actually 30.2 lbs


Good lord. 

I stand by my statement though - slapping anything over 23lbs/wheel on here, for the sizes relevant, is an unnecessary performance hit. I'd prefer 18lbs/wheel, but that's getting greedy for a 18-19" diameter, 9-9.5" width wheel.



Ianator157 said:


> Got in the electrical connectors to allow me to create some OE tow kit Y (splitter) harnesses for myself and others. Just trying to determine correct wire gauge size and proper wiring configuration. pic[IMG]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Greytig (Sep 27, 2019)

Ianator157 said:


> Where them photos is at?!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Sorry dont know how lol


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Greytig said:


> Sorry dont know how lol


Create an account at a photo hosting site like FlickR, Imgur, etc. upload photos. Then insert the bbcode for the picture in the post.


----------



## Ianator157 (Mar 15, 2014)

Project_2501 said:


> Good lord.
> 
> I stand by my statement though - slapping anything over 23lbs/wheel on here, for the sizes relevant, is an unnecessary performance hit. I'd prefer 18lbs/wheel, but that's getting greedy for a 18-19" diameter, 9-9.5" width wheel.
> 
> ...


Yes that was my plan ultimately; I’m sure 18 to 20 would be adequate as the harness is only 3-4” long. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Greytig (Sep 27, 2019)

Ianator157 said:


> Where them photos is at?!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk










[/url]20190920_164231 by James Linforr, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Ianator157 (Mar 15, 2014)

I completed making my own Y harness necessary for completing the OEM tow package kit. This is the splitter that is to be installed under the dash which is involved in the proper tow control functionality (it may be just lights but I’m not positive exactly what it controls or powers). First To save $$$ I found a used tow control module for $60 via searching by the control module part # online. I installed it myself which is no big hassle as long as you have a few triple square bits and torx bits for a few fasteners you have to remove (imagine saving 2 hours of labor charged by your dealer). I also found a used 2” class 3 tow receiver with hardware and I cut and installed it myself, which also was no big deal with a few tools. This would be another hour to two hours labor charged by the dealer. Last is installing the Y harness, which luckily is accessible without having to remove any trim what so ever. Right below the OBD scan port you will see the needed cables bound in foam that you need to unwrap to get to the connectors. If you have the Y harness, this is a 5 to 10 minute job depending on if you want to zip tie it out of the way. Last is having someone with VCDS code the vehicle to turn on tow availability / function, your country (NAR for North American Region) and also possibly another selection / change that I’m not sure about. I’ve seen people say they spent upwards of $750 to $900 having the dealer install everything including the price of the kit. If you go this route you might spend between $120 -$200 total which sounds a little better to me!

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

Finally had a chance to install my akd/Bec lights and my imitation ABT front grill. Also did a light smoke on the headlights and painted on a light smoke on the tails. While the bumper was off I installed some supertones as well because my wife uses her horn way too often. Can’t wait to see her face the next time she uses it. 


Next step is painting the side light markers and deciding between bigger wheels or coil overs.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ianator157 (Mar 15, 2014)

MJG44 said:


> Finally had a chance to install my akd/Bec lights and my imitation ABT front grill. Also did a light smoke on the headlights and painted on a light smoke on the tails. While the bumper was off I installed some supertones as well because my wife uses her horn way too often. Can’t wait to see her face the next time she uses it.
> 
> 
> Next step is painting the side light markers and deciding between bigger wheels or coil overs.
> ...


Looks great! I like the black wheels on this car also. Well-done-


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Greytig (Sep 27, 2019)

MJG44 where can I get black front & rear vw badges from?! ive been searching everywhere and can only find them for the golf


----------



## lil'red (Jan 23, 2013)

Greytig said:


> MJG44 where can I get black front & rear vw badges from?! ive been searching everywhere and can only find them for the golf


Plastidip....

Sent via Carrier Pigeon


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

Greytig said:


> MJG44 where can I get black front & rear vw badges from?! ive been searching everywhere and can only find them for the golf


I went down that same path when I got my tig. 
I did use plastidip to get the front oem grill black. It held up for about a year and a half before the chrome started to slightly shine through. 

I just swapped out that grill for an eBay imitation ABT grill which came with the gloss black emblem attached. 

For the rear I plastidipped the whole emblem black then put in stickers for the inlay to make the vw pop. 

Purchased the inlay stickers from eBay. they have different colors to match your factory paint. Match wasn’t perfect but it is close enough for me. If you want any links for anything let me know. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

Ianator157 said:


> Looks great! I like the black wheels on this car also. Well-done-
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks man. The rims are made by strada a local wheel company in ca. I liked the 5 spoke look and went for 18s so I didn’t need to purchase new tires. 

Now though after a year and a half and curbing a wheel a week ago I think I am going to go to 20s with a more name brand. Currently am looking at niche Missanos 20x9 et38. Weigh in at 30lbs cus of the size. 

Also need to decide between continental dws06 all seasons or michelin pilot super sports. Live in ca and see rain like 4 weeks out of the year. Currently running the dws and love them but have heard great things about the pilots too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Project_2501 (Apr 21, 2008)

MJG44 said:


> Thanks man. The rims are made by strada a local wheel company in ca. I liked the 5 spoke look and went for 18s so I didn’t need to purchase new tires.
> 
> Now though after a year and a half and curbing a wheel a week ago I think I am going to go to 20s with a more name brand. Currently am looking at niche Missanos 20x9 et38. Weigh in at 30lbs cus of the size.
> 
> ...


I'd go for the Michelins, or the even stickier Contis if I were in SoCal still. I had the PS4S on my Tig while I was out there and they were fantastic. I'm now on DWS06 because New England, and they're awesome too.


----------



## Camviet (Aug 24, 2014)

Project_2501 said:


> I'd go for the Michelins, or the even stickier Contis if I were in SoCal still. I had the PS4S on my Tig while I was out there and they were fantastic. I'm now on DWS06 because New England, and they're awesome too.


I second the PS4S, excellent wet and dry.

H&R 24mm RSB









SPC Performance Rear Upper Control Arms









Needed to trim the ABS wire cradle and used the pinch bolt to attach it to the arm. Not sure if they were suppose to come with it's own bracket, didn't see one in the package.

















Now no longer at 2.5 degrees of negative camber. Back to a more conservative -1.5 degrees, the rear end isn't so twitchy on corner entry, rotates a bit better now.


----------



## Project_2501 (Apr 21, 2008)

^ I have the same SPC upper rear arms in my Tig. Been going strong for quite a few hard miles now. :thumbup: I went with a 23mm ECS rear bar because it was like $100 cheaper after shipping. Figured 1mm wasn't worth the extra price. :laugh:

I think I'm running around -2* rear, -1.2* front (I pushed my strut mounts all the way in - I've considered notching or relocating the mounting holes for more caster and camber...). Adjustable ball joints would help the front, or tubular LCAs.


----------



## Greytig (Sep 27, 2019)

MJG44 said:


> I went down that same path when I got my tig.
> I did use plastidip to get the front oem grill black. It held up for about a year and a half before the chrome started to slightly shine through.
> 
> I just swapped out that grill for an eBay imitation ABT grill which came with the gloss black emblem attached.
> ...




Aww man, i was hoping you was going to say that you had found some badges. Im not a fan of plastidip due to its finish and durability.
Wonder if i could get one of those grills in the uk.

Did you remove the rear badge when you sprayed it as ive seen its on clips.


----------



## Camviet (Aug 24, 2014)

Project_2501 said:


> ^ I have the same SPC upper rear arms in my Tig. Been going strong for quite a few hard miles now. :thumbup: I went with a 23mm ECS rear bar because it was like $100 cheaper after shipping. Figured 1mm wasn't worth the extra price. :laugh:
> 
> I think I'm running around -2* rear, -1.2* front (I pushed my strut mounts all the way in - I've considered notching or relocating the mounting holes for more caster and camber...). Adjustable ball joints would help the front, or tubular LCAs.


Yea those arms are a good three or four pounds heavier than the stock ones, beefy. I ran with H&R due to adjustability between stiff and soft, since I was unsure which one I would like better.

Still running through what alignment I like, I've aligned it probably 9 or 10 times now, mainly with toe. -1.7* camber all around, rear toe is to factory spec, front toe -.02*, little more toe out hopefully for good turn in and essentially zero toe when loaded.

Adjustable ball joints would be best bet for caster, especially since they like to go out at higher mileage. Seems like front camber is limited to adjustable top mounts without too much trouble.


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

Greytig said:


> Aww man, i was hoping you was going to say that you had found some badges. Im not a fan of plastidip due to its finish and durability.
> Wonder if i could get one of those grills in the uk.
> 
> Did you remove the rear badge when you sprayed it as ive seen its on clips.


Here’s the link for the eBay grill 

 https://www.ebay.com/itm/Outside-F...n-2013-2015-/152810496927?txnId=1896347521005

As for the plastidip. I at one point had all chrome plastidipped except the window trim. The only places it has held up was the rear badge and the silver valance under the front grill. 

And I agree with you about the finish and that is why I always finished it up with 4 coats of satin clear plastidip or gloss depending on the finish I wanted. The satin clear makes all the difference. Not only does it protect the plastidip from wear it also protects the color from fading and gives a nice natural finish to it. 

When I did mine I did not remove the emblems at all cus I wasn’t able to find a diy walkthrough and didn’t want to chance breaking tabs. So I made a square around the emblem with tape and sprayed the whole emblem and peeled the excess around the emblem. Worked beautifully. After a year and a half I wanted the vw emblem to pop and not just be a black circle though. That’s when I found these on ebay

 https://www.ebay.com/itm/VW-Rear-Badge-Insert-Candy-White-/143076643169?txnId=1677537659004

I have been pretty pleased with the look. It wasn’t a perfect match but it was close enough for me. 

This is the rear with it all sprayed black with a satin overcoat. 










this is with the sticker inlay 









Front oem grill sprayed with plastidip and satin overcoat. 









Imitation abt grill and no more plastidip needed. So much cleaner. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Project_2501 (Apr 21, 2008)

Camviet said:


> Adjustable ball joints would be best bet for caster, especially since they like to go out at higher mileage. Seems like front camber is limited to adjustable top mounts without too much trouble.


The adjustable ball joints are for the front. Cheaper ($275) vs control arms or camber plates ($5-600).

I put camber plates on the Mini. Bit much for a Tiguan, IMO.


----------



## RocketTig (Oct 8, 2009)

Just got my Unitronic downpipe delivered today !!! 
Stage 2 coming soon !!


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

RocketTig said:


> Just got my Unitronic downpipe delivered today !!!
> Stage 2 coming soon !!












You obviously missed this part:
https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...2-0T-Tsi&p=113748815&viewfull=1#post113748815

And you can't cut the end of the stock exhaust, because it has a crush bent part to clear the cross member piece and it'd leak/wouldn't seal...also the hanger is there too.

Before the reducer part can go on:
Unidownpipe2 by snobrdrdan, on Flickr

Reducer makes it too long:
Unidownpipe by snobrdrdan, on Flickr

BUT I guess if you want to hack/weld something up to make it work....it might work out. It's just not going to bolt on in your garage though


----------



## Ianator157 (Mar 15, 2014)

snobrdrdan said:


> You obviously missed this part:
> https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...2-0T-Tsi&p=113748815&viewfull=1#post113748815
> 
> And you can't cut the end of the stock exhaust, because it has a crush bent part to clear the cross member piece and it'd leak/wouldn't seal...also the hanger is there too.
> ...


So on this note, what might you recommend for an exhaust upgrade that is appropriate for a stage 1 or 1+ tune? Is there one with slightly increased diameter and throatier growl ? Would it have to be a cat back utilizing the current downpipe? I’m assuming there’s not much reason for it at stage 1 tune other than sound. HP and flow capability probably is a nominal issue / consideration for stage 1. Thoughts?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bomap (Aug 21, 2019)

Wrapped interior footwell lights with red-orange gel and puddle lights with red Lamin-x film. Going for a red and black theme.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Ianator157 said:


> So on this note, what might you recommend for an exhaust upgrade that is appropriate for a stage 1 or 1+ tune? Is there one with slightly increased diameter and throatier growl ? Would it have to be a cat back utilizing the current downpipe? I’m assuming there’s not much reason for it at stage 1 tune other than sound. HP and flow capability probably is a nominal issue / consideration for stage 1. Thoughts?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 snobrdrdan has run techtonics tuning catbacks, which are 2.5" piping. He has sample videos on YouTube.


----------



## Camviet (Aug 24, 2014)

Bomap said:


>


Is that a Covercraft heat shield? How do you like it? My only concern is bulk and size, I like my thin roll mat but it's falling apart and doesn't hold up anymore.

Liking the red:thumbup:.


----------



## Ianator157 (Mar 15, 2014)

BsickPassat said:


> snobrdrdan has run techtonics tuning catbacks, which are 2.5" piping. He has sample videos on YouTube.


Awesome, I will check it out. Thanks -


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bomap (Aug 21, 2019)

Camviet said:


> Is that a Covercraft heat shield? How do you like it? My only concern is bulk and size, I like my thin roll mat but it's falling apart and doesn't hold up anymore.
> 
> Liking the red:thumbup:.


It is a heat shield I personally love it, it’s not quite tall enough but if you flip down the visors it’s fine. Definitely a bit bulky but I fold it up and slide it between passenger front seat and center console.


----------



## Camviet (Aug 24, 2014)

Bomap said:


> It is a heat shield I personally love it, it’s not quite tall enough but if you flip down the visors it’s fine. Definitely a bit bulky but I fold it up and slide it between passenger front seat and center console.


Good to hear you can put it between the seat and center console, that's where my current shield lives.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Ianator157 said:


> So on this note, what might you recommend for an exhaust upgrade that is appropriate for a stage 1 or 1+ tune? Is there one with slightly increased diameter and throatier growl ? Would it have to be a cat back utilizing the current downpipe? I’m assuming there’s not much reason for it at stage 1 tune other than sound. HP and flow capability probably is a nominal issue / consideration for stage 1. Thoughts?


A cat-back would just be strictly for sound. As BsickPassat said, I have a few videos on YouTube of the TT exhaust....both with a downpipe and without a downpipe.

If you can, I'd recommend a downpipe instead though. You'll get more exhaust noise AND more power (when optimized/paired with a Stage 2 tune).

And if you still want it louder, pair a cat-back with the downpipe.


----------



## Project_2501 (Apr 21, 2008)

There's a V-band there... AND a flange...

Weld that **** up. How is that a hardship? :screwy::laugh:

Oh and I'm seeing it backwards. A cat-back to the stock downpipe? Why bother?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Project_2501 said:


> There's a V-band there... AND a flange...
> 
> Weld that **** up. How is that a hardship? :screwy::laugh:


They use a different kind of V-band flange, that uses a small thin/round gasket that sits inside the flange...in a groove.
I asked Unitronic if they could send me a new flange, so I could shorten it, and they didn't have one for me (which was weird).

OR I guess you could cut the pipe and then butt weld it back together. Just measure twice and cut once though, lol

Plus finding someone (around me anyways) to do some GOOD TIG welding...it's not easy


----------



## ryansdad001 (Jan 22, 2016)

2011 Tiguan, just got the Vogtland springs on it.


----------



## Project_2501 (Apr 21, 2008)

snobrdrdan said:


> They use a different kind of V-band flange, that uses a small thin/round gasket that sits inside the flange...in a groove.
> I asked Unitronic if they could send me a new flange, so I could shorten it, and they didn't have one for me (which was weird).
> 
> OR I guess you could cut the pipe and then butt weld it back together. Just measure twice and cut once though, lol
> ...


Stainless can be MIG'd no problem, and Amazon sells V-band assemblies. Or StainlessBros if someone wishes for top-tier components.

Hit up Facebook Marketplace for a welder. They're everywhere near me, though they charge $65/hr typically (for TIG, mind you).

:beer:

All of this to say, yeah, starting with the appropriate components saves a headache. :laugh:


----------



## Bomap (Aug 21, 2019)

Plastidipped the skid plate, door trim and rims in brass monkey.


----------



## Roly4Mo (Nov 11, 2017)

ryansdad001 said:


> 2011 Tiguan, just got the Vogtland springs on it.


Pic not coming up. 

Sent from my LM-V350 using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Roly4Mo said:


> Pic not coming up.
> 
> Sent from my LM-V350 using Tapatalk


It's a Facebook link, that's why

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

I’ve been looking to swap out my wheels and have had a couple of options in my amazon cart. Two days ago I got an alert that one of the wheels was on sale so instead of $360-$400 the wheel was $78. The wheel is a rohana rc22 20x9 et 35 in matte graphite. 

Having an account through my company and being able to return if I’m not happy, I decided to pull the trigger. Definitely the 5 spoke look I want I just wish it was black to go with my theme but it may be nice to have the graphite. Looking at going with 255 35 20 michelins. Thinking for the rear I may try 20x10 Et 33. 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ianator157 (Mar 15, 2014)

MJG44 said:


> I’ve been looking to swap out my wheels and have had a couple of options in my amazon cart. Two days ago I got an alert that one of the wheels was on sale so instead of $360-$400 the wheel was $78. The wheel is a rohana rc22 20x9 et 35 in matte graphite.
> 
> Having an account through my company and being able to return if I’m not happy, I decided to pull the trigger. Definitely the 5 spoke look I want I just wish it was black to go with my theme but it may be nice to have the graphite. Looking at going with 255 35 20 michelins. Thinking for the rear I may try 20x10 Et 33.
> 
> ...


Look forward to seeing them on; love the 5 spoke. Can’t stand all the bling bling chrome crap that many people like on VW’s and in general. These still have a classy look IMO.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YikeGrymon (Sep 12, 2005)

Got my










into place. These things are 100% excellent. Not cheap, but hey.

The Europeans are clearly onto something, having these as the norm for however many years now.


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

YikeGrymon said:


> Got my
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was able to purchase a set on amazon for $98. After I installed I was blown away by how much it helped. Can’t imagine driving without them now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

YikeGrymon said:


> Got my
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Europeans only have them for the driver side only, not both sides

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Project_2501 (Apr 21, 2008)

MJG44 said:


> I’ve been looking to swap out my wheels and have had a couple of options in my amazon cart. Two days ago I got an alert that one of the wheels was on sale so instead of $360-$400 the wheel was $78. The wheel is a rohana rc22 20x9 et 35 in matte graphite.
> 
> Having an account through my company and being able to return if I’m not happy, I decided to pull the trigger. Definitely the 5 spoke look I want I just wish it was black to go with my theme but it may be nice to have the graphite. Looking at going with 255 35 20 michelins. Thinking for the rear I may try 20x10 Et 33.
> 
> ...


Your car has the "skinny" moldings around the wheel arches, right? Those are going to look perfect (width / offset) if so. :thumbup:

What tire size are you going with? If you're lowering a bit, I suggest 245/35. I went from stock 255s to 245s and feel like the whole thing improved. The tire looks better on the wheel, I don't rub in the rear anymore, and it even saved a couple pounds in tire weight. That's all just my opinion. If you're at / staying near stock height, 255s would do just fine.


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

Project_2501 said:


> Your car has the "skinny" moldings around the wheel arches, right? Those are going to look perfect (width / offset) if so. :thumbup:
> 
> What tire size are you going with? If you're lowering a bit, I suggest 245/35. I went from stock 255s to 245s and feel like the whole thing improved. The tire looks better on the wheel, I don't rub in the rear anymore, and it even saved a couple pounds in tire weight. That's all just my opinion. If you're at / staying near stock height, 255s would do just fine.


Yes I do have the skinny moldings. I just purchased a tire to test fit but it is a 255 35. I based it off neuspeeds recommendation on their website. I am currently on springs but will most likely be putting on kw’s or st’s if I don’t like the look once the 20s go on. May be looking to swap it out for the 245 35 now, thanks for the info!

For the rear wheel I was hoping to go wider with a 20x10 et33 to get a more concave look out of the wheels. But I’m still on the fence. May just be easier to run a square set. If doing staggered what size tire would you suggest for the rear 20x10?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Project_2501 (Apr 21, 2008)

I'd go for the 255 on a x10, because you'll need the stretch to get under the fender lips. I chopped up some 255s BAD when I was on the Ohlins - hence why I'm now on 245s. 

I don't know if you'll get a x10 under the skinny flares looking good, at least not where you can run a square tire setup and get good fitment too. I have the R-Line flares, and would only go to 9.5 with a 255 if I were to change wheels from the factory 19x9s. Though I do have 10 and 15mm spacers on my car, to give final offsets of 23 and 18.

All the same though, on this chassis, I think 9-9.5 is the sweet spot. Next tire size is like 265/30 or some such, and that's going to get a hefty bit more expensive, be heavier yet, and the extra tire will numb out the steering feel a bit (more).


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

Project_2501 said:


> I'd go for the 255 on a x10, because you'll need the stretch to get under the fender lips. I chopped up some 255s BAD when I was on the Ohlins - hence why I'm now on 245s.
> 
> I don't know if you'll get a x10 under the skinny flares looking good, at least not where you can run a square tire setup and get good fitment too. I have the R-Line flares, and would only go to 9.5 with a 255 if I were to change wheels from the factory 19x9s. Though I do have 10 and 15mm spacers on my car, to give final offsets of 23 and 18.
> 
> All the same though, on this chassis, I think 9-9.5 is the sweet spot. Next tire size is like 265/30 or some such, and that's going to get a hefty bit more expensive, be heavier yet, and the extra tire will numb out the steering feel a bit (more).


My main intent was to get more concavity but after looking more into it and getting your feedback, I think I will run with 20x9 all around. Thank you for the heads up on the 255. I’m not on coils yet but plan to be on st’s within a year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

Vinyl wrapped the chrome with satin black. I wish I had the black interior. If anyone ever had one to sell or knew a place, I would definitely try to take on the task. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

MJG44 said:


> Vinyl wrapped the chrome with satin black. I wish I had the black interior. If anyone ever had one to sell or knew a place, I would definitely try to take on the task.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks neat. You covered the indicator Windows and all. Have a picture of it at night with the light behind it?

Like on most, my older B6 Passats chrome is starting to peel/flake so I may do the same.

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

troystg said:


> That looks neat. You covered the indicator Windows and all. Have a picture of it at night with the light behind it?
> 
> Like on most my older B6 Passats chime is starting to peel/flake so I may do the same.
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk


Yeah I didn’t foresee it being a big issue because it shows you on the mfd what gear you are in. I’m going to try it out and if it bugs me enough I can cut out the holes. I just felt it would be difficult to get it looking clean. At night it barely shows through.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

Found my exhaust leak. Now to find a K04.


----------



## Tiguan16Devo (Mar 25, 2019)

So first post here don't think I can put up pics yet?

But I was busy so thought I'd share!



R8 coil packs and new plugs. ECS carbon fiber engine cover, B6 Bilsteins and Volt. coils, APR turbo intake (had to saw part of my K&N pipe off to fit that guy in there)

(Stage 2 downpipe done last night and flashed) 
...and added Pilot Sport 4s tires. Nice and grippy! 

BUSY WEEKEND. Never done so much to a car in 2 days. It's now a cool DAD CAR.

Now SOMEONE HELP ME LEARN HOW TO POST PICTURES? is it because I am new?


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Use a photo hosting site like a Flickr

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Yesterday....

Put on the roof rack... and the Yakima Fatcat 6 using their T-slot install kit.... had to cut up the rubber top strip to fill in the T-slot gaps.

Ski club had an open house yesterday and needed props.

VW roof rack with Yakima Fatcat 6 mounted in T-slots by thisistan, on Flickr


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

VW FSI patent "Italian tune-up" for this morning's commute. Which is described in the patent... Drive about 1/2 hour with the engine revs of 3000 rpm min with little load. Easy to do on the freeway... Cruise set to 65 to 70 mph, tiptronic mode in 4th gear

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Usnavyswo (Oct 22, 2019)

I "almost" installed a set of nice used OEM roof bars on my 2016 SE that I picked up at a swap meet. I say almost because, as it turns out, they don't fit ... :banghead: Should have paid more attention to the part number (I was sooooo excited that I found a set). Live and learn ....

2016 Tiguan SE


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

When I purchased my tig almost two years ago I plastidipped as much of the chrome as possible. First year it looked amazing then it started to get brown and worn looking. I decided I needed to either respray or take it off and wrap it. 

instead of spraying every year I chose to wrap it. The hardest part was taking off the plastidip. For anyone needing to take it off I highly suggest you peel as much as you can easily and then use prep all, and it literally disintegrates the plastidip. 

I wrapped the chrome door trim and roof rack in Avery satin black. Used some of the extras to do the interior door handles. 

Once I get my new wheels on I plan to ceramic coat but was quoted “For you? We could give you a deal and do the silver package for $1800 including the detail”. I haven’t shopped around and have used these guys in the past for other things. They use a company called ceramic pro. Interested to see what others have paid and whether they felt it was worth it. 













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Project_2501 (Apr 21, 2008)

After entirely too much research, where I even began to consider making my own strut inserts, I finally landed on HPA SHS coilovers and placed an order. Managed to get the Black Friday pricing a little early as well, so I'm pleased with the price including 2-day air shipping.

I was considering buying blown BCs for any Mk5/6 chassis, buying 46/12 Bilstein double-digressive piston valves, schooling myself up on shim stacks, then doing my own custom shock valving to suit custom spring rates.

Well as it turns out, the SHS is a V3 piston valve inside a V1 body, for about $200 less than V1s. Double-digressive piston AND packaged by a company with proper motorsport heritage (KW).

Now the wait begins to see how long shipping takes. Fingers crossed it's quicker than the 6-8 weeks it took for Ohlins to get me the previous suspension I had on here.

> FWIW, I guess that means I'm actually going to keep this car.  Time to go back to stage 2! /wrists

Oh, and the Mini still isn't done. Needs an exhaust and a massive amount of finishing touches. It is making good progress though!


----------



## Ianator157 (Mar 15, 2014)

Got my 2016 R-line Tig (35k miles) back from the dealer after taking it in for concerns about the leaking valve / cam bridge cover. I left it as-is instead of cleaning it so they could see it as I did. Their official determination was that they could not find any leaks. Service advisor told me initially “sweating is considered normal” which I’ve seen others report on the forums also. However, they made no effort to clean and drive it to look for new leakage. At this point I plan to clean up the seams and watch it. Here are some photos currently.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

Yesterday:

-40k mile service
-Snow tires mounted and balanced
-Full interior detail and put winter floor mats in
-Full exterior detail w/ceramic coating topper
-Full underhood detail
-New keyfob battery

Ready for winter and should be good to go for a while...car still looks and feels brand new at 39k trouble free miles. Not one ding or scratch, have only had to touch up a couple rock chips over the last 2.5 years.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

ebay door sill guards came in

Door will guards from ebay by thisistan, on Flickr

2019-10-31_08-26-26 by thisistan, on Flickr

2019-10-31_08-26-36 by thisistan, on Flickr

Installed
Installed door sills by thisistan, on Flickr

Installed door sills by thisistan, on Flickr

Tried to replace the wipers before winter

Valeo wipers by thisistan, on Flickr
Rear went on with no issues

Front... couldn't install them. The bracket on them won't allow them to fully seat. The tab for it doesn't go far down enough, unlike the ones Valeo makes for VW. Yes, I tried pushing harder, but the aftermarket Valeo's won't budge

Valeo wipers by thisistan, on Flickr

Picked up my Carista OBD-II dongle from Amazon... got the Carista App and Torque Lite app loaded on my phone... As a back up to my VCDS


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

BsickPassat said:


> ebay door sill guards came in
> 
> Door will guards from ebay by thisistan, on Flickr
> 
> ...


Wow those door sill guards look great! I purchased some on Ali express and they were terrible. Can you put up a link to the Ebay seller you purchased from? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bobdhd (Jul 11, 2013)

Hahaha... are you sure you want to install those protectors, they’re past their sell by date :laugh:


----------



## Greytig (Sep 27, 2019)

finally got the vw badge wrapped 







20191102_124219 by James Linforr, on Flickr


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

After 105,000 miles, the coolant level dipped on the low side

Ordered Ravenol G12plus premixed coolant on Amazon and topped it off

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roly4Mo (Nov 11, 2017)

BsickPassat said:


> After 105,000 miles, the coolant level dipped on the low side
> 
> Ordered Ravenol G12plus premixed coolant on Amazon and topped it off
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


My local Advanced has pentosin g12 on hand

Sent from my LM-V350 using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Roly4Mo said:


> My local Advanced has pentosin g12 on hand
> 
> Sent from my LM-V350 using Tapatalk


Mine doesn't

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

ordered new PCV valve from shopdap
ordered new rear control arm bushing (Meyle HD) from ECS

Messing around with Torque lite with a Carista OBD-II dongle...realized the top dash cubby is a good place to put the phone for HUD mode. Need to try it doing the day time.


----------



## Camviet (Aug 24, 2014)

LED tails from BEC. Lenses have a slight shade to them, looks great compared to stock.








First time snows on with suspension set up. Doesn't look half bad compared to when it was stock and sunk in.


----------



## Project_2501 (Apr 21, 2008)

Did you raise it as well?


----------



## Camviet (Aug 24, 2014)

Project_2501 said:


> Did you raise it as well?


1.5 inches. Its still got another inch left in it.


----------



## Project_2501 (Apr 21, 2008)

Camviet said:


> 1.5 inches. Its still got another inch left in it.


Thought so. 

Car looks great. :thumbup:


----------



## RocketTig (Oct 8, 2009)

Finally got my GFB DV+ installed along with the Spulen turbo muffler delete and boost pipe kit. Very nice results running Unitronic stage 1+

Hope to get some time soon to install the Unitronic downpipe and flash to stage 2 !!

Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## echomatics (Oct 19, 2012)

*Any tips on fitment for the Spulen turbo muffler delete and boost pipe kit?* HAd the shop try to install it and they could not as it rubs on the subframe and the bends were off. Not sure if USP sent the wrong part or not.


----------



## dadjoke (Oct 16, 2017)

Bought a Thule Force L cargo box from my local REI Co-op during their recent sale. About to test it out on a trip from Orlando to South Florida.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Project_2501 (Apr 21, 2008)

dadjoke said:


> Bought a Thule Force L cargo box from my local REI Co-op during their recent sale. About to test it out on a trip from Orlando to South Florida.
> 
> https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20191127/a5e3565b4c4ad10fe470f6eb779c6053.jpg[IMG]
> 
> ...


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Don't be surprised if your fuel economy drops even more, now that you're trying to punch a bigger hole through the air.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

RocketTig said:


> Finally got my GFB DV+ installed along with the Spulen turbo muffler delete and boost pipe kit. Very nice results running Unitronic stage 1+
> 
> Hope to get some time soon to install the Unitronic downpipe and flash to stage 2 !!
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving


You keep posting but must have missed my warning for the 3rd time now ....it's not just going to bolt on. It's gonna need some fab work to fit properly

https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...an-today&p=113776755&viewfull=1#post113776755

Just a heads up so you don't get stuck during the install and/or waste your time trying to install yourself in the garage (unless you have the fab tools/welder)


----------



## RocketTig (Oct 8, 2009)

I can say it was not easy ... we had to trim the rubber hose coming off the turbo muffler delete to get it to not rub the frame, then alot of bending and pushing and it went on. It is still holding good and works great and sounds great!!





echomatics said:


> *Any tips on fitment for the Spulen turbo muffler delete and boost pipe kit?* HAd the shop try to install it and they could not as it rubs on the subframe and the bends were off. Not sure if USP sent the wrong part or not.


----------



## RocketTig (Oct 8, 2009)

Hello Snobrdrdan,
Sorry i missed your other messages, I don't have time to get on here very often. Thanks so much for the heads up. The unitronic downpipe is still in the box. Not sure if I should return it now??

I just read all your other posts and it sounds like it will work but needs to be cut and welded to fit? Is that correct?

Do you recommend returning it and getting a different downpipe?
Thanks,
Kent







snobrdrdan said:


> You keep posting but must have missed my warning for the 3rd time now ....it's not just going to bolt on. It's gonna need some fab work to fit properly
> 
> https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...an-today&p=113776755&viewfull=1#post113776755
> 
> Just a heads up so you don't get stuck during the install and/or waste your time trying to install yourself in the garage (unless you have the fab tools/welder)


----------



## echomatics (Oct 19, 2012)

RocketTig said:


> I can say it was not easy ... we had to trim the rubber hose coming off the turbo muffler delete to get it to not rub the frame, then a lot of bending and pushing and it went on. It is still holding good and works great and sounds great!!


Good to know....did not go that far and ended up telling him to just put the stock pipe back on. I will talk to him on my next visit about cutting the hose. Also getting USP to test fit one on a Tig themselves and provide feedback. Will keep you posted


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Meyle HD control arm bracket/bushing arrived in the mail

Meyle HD control arm bushing by thisistan, on Flickr


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

RocketTig said:


> Hello Snobrdrdan,
> Sorry i missed your other messages, I don't have time to get on here very often. Thanks so much for the heads up. The unitronic downpipe is still in the box. Not sure if I should return it now??
> 
> I just read all your other posts and it sounds like it will work but needs to be cut and welded to fit? Is that correct?
> ...


PM'd you back :thumbup:


----------



## Project_2501 (Apr 21, 2008)

New front brake rotors and pads. Just some ECS blanks and went with Hawk HPS 5.0 pads this time. Bedded them in, and I'd say that they're overall a more "track" type feel with a linear engagement versus the sharp initial grab of a seemingly all new cars.


----------



## Ianator157 (Mar 15, 2014)

Loaded up some pallet wood and a fresh large piece of what appears to be red maple. The Tig scoffed at the weight and said hold my beer...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

^That is nothing I've had the rear seats folded flat and had the entire hatch filled with both bags of mulch and also bags of stone. Dropped the rear 1-2" (no sagging) and hit acceleration/braking a tid bit but thats it.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Swapped out for my steelies.

Broke a plastic lined "impact socket" with a breaker bar and marred one of my lug bolts

Also, the stock center caps won't snap into the ECS black lug bolts, as the flange diameter is too small for the center caps.

https://www.ecstuning.com/b-ecs-parts/ball-seat-wheel-bolt-14x15x27mm-priced-each/s17d27r13znni/


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

All-weathers for the ski season installed today

Nokian we G4 SUV by thisistan, on Flickr

Nokian we G4 SUV by thisistan, on Flickr

Nokian we G4 SUV by thisistan, on Flickr


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

replaced PCV assembly. Didn't need to replace the rear hose, since I didn't break it removing it.


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

BsickPassat said:


> replaced PCV assembly. Didn't need to replace the rear hose, since I didn't break it removing it.


More info on this? Failed or proactively? What's the reasoning behind it?

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

troystg said:


> More info on this? Failed or proactively? What's the reasoning behind it?
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk


Proactive, since VW PCV's are notoriously crappy.


----------



## echomatics (Oct 19, 2012)

BsickPassat said:


> Proactive, since VW PCV's are notoriously crappy.


Thinking of doing the same, just under 60,000km now.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

echomatics said:


> Thinking of doing the same, just under 60,000km now.


I have 108,000 miles

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

echomatics said:


> Thinking of doing the same, just under 60,000km now.


I’m planning to do mine by the time I get to 40k miles. I’m around 30k now but have heard that 40 is a good time to replace it. And for a couple hundred bucks it is totally worth avoiding potential huge issues. Is there any better aftermarket options or is it best to go with the oem? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

118K miles here...

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

MJG44 said:


> I’m planning to do mine by the time I get to 40k miles. I’m around 30k now but have heard that 40 is a good time to replace it. And for a couple hundred bucks it is totally worth avoiding potential huge issues. Is there any better aftermarket options or is it best to go with the oem?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My mechanic tells me it's best to get it from the dealership. He's seen issues with the Vaico ones.

The rear hose, sometimes can break when you remove it, so it's good idea to have a spare hose just in case 

It's easy. Just need a T30 torx driver and optional precision flathead screwdriver






Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Project_2501 (Apr 21, 2008)

Welp, guess I'll be adding that to my 60k maintenance. Ideally I wanted to do the intake walnut blasting as well, but that may wait until closer to spring.

Got two different flat tires over the last full moon / Friday the 13th, so ended up purchasing a new pair of tires. 245/40 Sumitomos. Turns out they're made in Japan, so that's all good by me. So far I'm happy with them, no issues in the ice and slush getting to / from my Econ final (about 20mi commute each way). 

The Hawk HPS 5.0 pads aren't making perfect contact with the rotors so I think I'm going to get some TyrolSport caliper guide bushings for it as well. And I think it needs some Whiteline roll center correctors.

:banghead::laugh:


----------



## dadjoke (Oct 16, 2017)

Said goodbye to my Tiguan last week. I was crossing an intersection and another driver, going the other way, turned left in front of me w/o yielding. Insurance deemed it a total loss but I was able to pull my radio (RCD330), camera, crossbars, and a few more items before they picked it up.

Not sure what my next car will be. I’m eyeing a ‘15 R-Line nearby, which will be nice because of the rear bumper facelift. I’m also considering getting back into a wagon (had a 325 Touring prior). If I do that then I’ll probably have some items up for sale (what I pulled from my Tiguan plus NIB Porsche radiator and oil caps, and NIB deAuto interior light set).





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

dadjoke said:


> Said goodbye to my Tiguan last week. I was crossing an intersection and another driver, going the other way, turned left in front of me w/o yielding. Insurance deemed it a total loss but I was able to pull my radio (RCD330), camera, crossbars, and a few more items before they picked it up.


That sucks but at least you came out okay. 20 years ago that probably wouldn't have been a pleasant collision.




But for some good news, my K04 came in. Hopefully installing it and a new heater core this weekend.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Dreaded cyl #2 low compression.

Was misfiring every time the Engine needed anything more than low load

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

BsickPassat said:


> Dreaded cyl #2 low compression.
> 
> Was misfiring every time the Engine needed anything more than low load
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


Not familiar with that issue either. Is that another timing chain tensioner or water pump or clock spring type problem? Oh or turbo.. 

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

troystg said:


> Not familiar with that issue either. Is that another timing chain tensioner or water pump or clock spring type problem? Oh or turbo..
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk


Could be a valve spring break or worse.... Needs a new engine. Somewhat common issue according to my mechanic

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Update from mechanic. Needs a new engine.

Good thing my VW dealership back in NJ convinced me to get a Lifetime extended warranty. Paid $2000 for it. A replacement (assuming it is a refurbished engine) would be around $5000

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

Any idea what caused it, and how many miles on it?

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

No idea what caused it.

108,000 miles.. and it's only on Cylinder #2, not across all cylinders.

Refurb engine cost:
https://parts.vw.com/p/volkswagen__/BASE-ENGI/71575929/06J100038EX.html

…………..
I'm in a Nissan Rogue Sport.

the first one I got was FWD..., which I had to return because it made a loud knocking noise when I'm sitting at a stoplight in "D", but no noise driving it, or in Park.
then I got another Rogue Sport, with AWD... with the TPMS tripped for me to add air to the left rear tire. Good thing that has the same tire size, 215/65r16, as I grabbed the tire chains from my trunk, and threw it into the trunk of the rental, so that I am CA-compliant when I go snowboarding on Christmas Day


----------



## RocketTig (Oct 8, 2009)

Installed deAutoKey reverse led lights and also the trunk led strip. Both look great !!
Merry Christmas


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

BsickPassat said:


> Could be a valve spring break or worse.... Needs a new engine. Somewhat common issue according to my mechanic
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


My understanding is the valve spring issue was only a problem on modified cars. I plan on replacing mine in the summer since some TSIs have problems with K04s and bad exhaust value springs.


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

dorkage said:


> My understanding is the valve spring issue was only a problem on modified cars. I plan on replacing mine in the summer since some TSIs have problems with K04s and bad exhaust value springs.


Define modified? I have the Unitronic stage 1 tune and 170K miles..

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

troystg said:


> Define modified? I have the Unitronic stage 1 tune and 170K miles..
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk


K04-64 on a some TSIs occasionally has misfires due to the weaker exhaust valve springs.


----------



## Bobdhd (Jul 11, 2013)

dadjoke said:


> Said goodbye to my Tiguan last week. I was crossing an intersection and another driver, going the other way, turned left in front of me w/o yielding. Insurance deemed it a total loss but I was able to pull my radio (RCD330), camera, crossbars, and a few more items before they picked it up.


Hopefully you don’t get hosed on the loss by the insurance company. It seems you were okay & that’s the main thing.


----------



## Bobdhd (Jul 11, 2013)

dorkage said:


> But for some good news, my K04 came in. Hopefully installing it and a new heater core this weekend.


Nice !


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

Bobdhd said:


> Nice !


Even with a hoist I spent the better part of 4 hours struggling to get the transfer case out. The Passenger side axle would not come out of the spindle, so it just kept getting in the way.










Hopefully I'll have the turbo in tomorrow, it should be smooth sailing from here.


----------



## Bobdhd (Jul 11, 2013)

dorkage said:


> Even with a hoist I spent the better part of 4 hours struggling to get the transfer case out. The Passenger side axle would not come out of the spindle, so it just kept getting in the way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm, Nice & not so nice rolled into one then !?


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

Bobdhd said:


> Hmmm, Nice & not so nice rolled into one then !?


I suppose so. Getting the transfer case out of the way was mainly to get all of the nuts off of the downpipe. I really don't remember how I did it when I installed the new engine.
If I every need to take the transmission or transfer case out again I'm going to drop the engine out. Less work.


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

Do you have any idea how hard it is to finagle out a turbocharger whos compressor is only attached by the wastegate rod?


















K04 should be going in tomorrow. Hopefully it's not so much of a bitch to put that axle and transfercase back in.

My Chinese Downpipe was in great shape too. I need to trim the end though since it is pretty tight in there.


----------



## 24valvett (Feb 15, 2011)

dorkage said:


> Do you have any idea how hard it is to finagle out a turbocharger whos compressor is only attached by the wastegate rod?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


With the motor sitting lower in the bay on the tiguan than it does in the gti’s You can actually pull the turbo up and over from the back. That’s how I did mine


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

24valvett said:


> dorkage said:
> 
> 
> > Do you have any idea how hard it is to finagle out a turbocharger whos compressor is only attached by the wastegate rod?
> ...


I think you missed the part of how my turbo WAS IN TWO PIECES.


----------



## KelOne333 (May 15, 2002)

*Back in the Saddle Again*

Today (ok, Thursday) I bought my second Tiguan and 9th VW after a too-long hiatus. 

I can't tell you how good it feels to be back in a Tig. I regretted letting Ellie the Well-Dressed Wookie (11 Tig) go, and never loved the CC. 

New girl: 2017 Tiguan Sport: (same as the 14-15 R Line, minus flat bottom steering wheel and goofy alum pedals)










Traded in my 2013 CC and 2004 Honda Element
"White-Girl Wendy and The Lunchbox"









First Tiguan - 2011 SEL "Ellie the Well-Dressed Wookie"
(traded in on the CC three years ago)









Couple of VWs from the past:
https://m.imgur.com/a/OouJ9Xu


----------



## dadjoke (Oct 16, 2017)

KelOne333 said:


> Today (ok, Thursday) I bought my second Tiguan and 9th VW after a too-long hiatus.
> 
> I can't tell you how good it feels to be back in a Tig. I regretted letting Ellie the Well-Dressed Wookie (11 Tig) go, and never loved the CC.
> 
> New girl: 2017 Tiguan Sport: (same as the 14-15 R Line, minus flat bottom steering wheel and goofy alum pedals)


Same suspension setup as the R-Line, as well?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KelOne333 (May 15, 2002)

dadjoke said:


> Same suspension setup as the R-Line, as well?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yes it is. I had been looking for a nice clean R Line for quite some time now, that capital R keeps the price up a couple grand, that's for sure. The only difference I can tell between the R and the Sport is the steering wheel (with paddle shifters) and pedal covers. I don't really care for paddles, but I do like the look of the flat bottom wheel. 

I have a set of ST-X coilovers to go in the spring. Plus I still have my 20" Vossens from my last tig.


----------



## dadjoke (Oct 16, 2017)

KelOne333 said:


> yes it is. I had been looking for a nice clean R Line for quite some time now, that capital R keeps the price up a couple grand, that's for sure. The only difference I can tell between the R and the Sport is the steering wheel (with paddle shifters) and pedal covers. I don't really care for paddles, but I do like the look of the flat bottom wheel.
> 
> I have a set of ST-X coilovers to go in the spring. Plus I still have my 20" Vossens from my last tig.


If I remember correctly, Sport models don’t have the same spoiler nor do they have the Fender speaker system (for what it’s worth).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

KelOne333 said:


> yes it is. I had been looking for a nice clean R Line for quite some time now, that capital R keeps the price up a couple grand, that's for sure. The only difference I can tell between the R and the Sport is the steering wheel (with paddle shifters) and pedal covers. I don't really care for paddles, but I do like the look of the flat bottom wheel.
> 
> I have a set of ST-X coilovers to go in the spring. Plus I still have my 20" Vossens from my last tig.


The Sport also had the black mirror caps and only the 18" wheels, and like dadjoke said...no rear spoiler or door sill trim, like on a R-line

Don't get me wrong...I liked the '17 Sport packaging (I had one before) and it was nicer than the '16 R-line Tig I had.




dadjoke said:


> If I remember correctly, Sport models don’t have the same spoiler nor do they have the Fender speaker system (for what it’s worth).


Yup & 2016 R-lines were decontented compared to prior years though...aka no Fender or Pano roof or leather or nav, etc.


----------



## KelOne333 (May 15, 2002)

Well, my learn something every day quota has been filled!
thanks guys


----------



## Gelnnandric (Jan 7, 2020)

New bushings on the control arms. 

https://i.imgur.com/QOXSwNv_d.jpg?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium


----------



## c72k (May 5, 2013)

Gelnnandric said:


> New bushings on the control arms.
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/QOXSwNv_d.jpg?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium


Just ordered some for the gf's Tiggy. Hoping the squeak goes away and I dont have to do strut mounts


----------



## dadjoke (Oct 16, 2017)

dadjoke said:


> Said goodbye to my Tiguan last week. I was crossing an intersection and another driver, going the other way, turned left in front of me w/o yielding. Insurance deemed it a total loss but I was able to pull my radio (RCD330), camera, crossbars, and a few more items before they picked it up.
> 
> Not sure what my next car will be. I’m eyeing a ‘15 R-Line nearby, which will be nice because of the rear bumper facelift. I’m also considering getting back into a wagon (had a 325 Touring prior). If I do that then I’ll probably have some items up for sale (what I pulled from my Tiguan plus NIB Porsche radiator and oil caps, and NIB deAuto interior light set).
> 
> ...


So I didn’t pick up another Tiguan. Instead I pulled the trigger on a 2017 Q3 Prestige (S-Line). The price was right and the mileage was low — exactly 20k when I drove it off the lot.










Now that that’s out of way, I decided to list my RCD330 and aftermarket camera for sale:
https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...-187B-Headunit-amp-Aftermarket-Reverse-Camera


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roly4Mo (Nov 11, 2017)

Nice. I got a 2015 Q3 CPO 2yrs ago for the wife. It's a nice ride and visually more pleasing than the Tig.

Sent from my LM-V350 using Tapatalk


----------



## dadjoke (Oct 16, 2017)

Roly4Mo said:


> Nice. I got a 2015 Q3 CPO 2yrs ago for the wife. It's a nice ride and visually more pleasing than the Tig.


Yeah definitely, way more features that go above and beyond what was available in my 2014 R-Line. Now I gotta work on getting CarPlay in this one (eventually).


----------



## Roly4Mo (Nov 11, 2017)

https://androidautoshop.com/audi/120-705-audi-q3-2013-2018-1025-touch.html

Sent from my LM-V350 using Tapatalk


----------



## dadjoke (Oct 16, 2017)

Roly4Mo said:


> https://androidautoshop.com/audi/120-705-audi-q3-2013-2018-1025-touch.html


Thanks, I currently have my eyes on this retrofit kit: https://unique-ad.co.uk/product/audi-q3-2011-carplay-retrofit-kit/


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

Dadjoke: Congrats on the Q3...we love ours...an underappreciated mini-ute.

I have a brand new, never installed RSNAV unit for sale, for your Q3...let me know if you want it....this replaces the screen with an android based touchscreen system, can do Apple Car Play and Android Auto. $400 shipped to your door.

Same as this unit, but I am not the ebay seller:
http://vi.raptor.ebaydesc.com/ws/eB...ategory=38776&pm=1&ds=0&t=1550182644000&ver=0


----------



## dadjoke (Oct 16, 2017)

CC'ed said:


> Dadjoke: Congrats on the Q3...we love ours...an underappreciated mini-ute.
> 
> I have a brand new, never installed RSNAV unit for sale, for your Q3...let me know if you want it....this replaces the screen with an android based touchscreen system, can do Apple Car Play and Android Auto. $400 shipped to your door.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the offer, I’ll let you know if I’m interested in taking it off your hands.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

Rohana RC22 20x9 wrapped in Michelin pilot sport 4s 255/35. Just started ceramic coating with Adam’s. In the process, the balancing weights fell off one of the barrels. 

Hoping to install in a week or so. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ianator157 (Mar 15, 2014)

MJG44 said:


> Rohana RC22 20x9 wrapped in Michelin pilot sport 4s 255/35. Just started ceramic coating with Adam’s. In the process, the balancing weights fell off one of the barrels.
> 
> Hoping to install in a week or so.
> 
> ...


Man those look killer; can’t wait to see them on the Tig. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PRZFGHTR (Apr 18, 2012)

2012 facelifted PQ35 4motion here, it's my daily.

started getting misfires on cyl 3 and 4 last night, today i swapped in some OEM coilpacks from my mk6 GTI and it seems to be running normally now. considering swapping to the red top coilpacks like i did for my mk6 just for what might be better durability.


----------



## Ianator157 (Mar 15, 2014)

PRZFGHTR said:


> 2012 facelifted PQ35 4motion here, it's my daily.
> 
> started getting misfires on cyl 3 and 4 last night, today i swapped in some OEM coilpacks from my mk6 GTI and it seems to be running normally now. considering swapping to the red top coilpacks like i did for my mk6 just for what might be better durability.


When was the last time you replaced your PCV valve assembly? That can also lead to misfires apparently.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PRZFGHTR (Apr 18, 2012)

Ianator157 said:


> When was the last time you replaced your PCV valve assembly? That can also lead to misfires apparently.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


probably never - just picked this up in october and i don't think the records show it having been done. it does seem to be making a bit more noise than normal but the dipstick test does not change it, so not torn as of now. will look to replace that soon, too as well then.


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

Was able to put the wheels on and swapped out the 034 motor sports rear endlinks. Any time the car moved it would make creaks and groans and drove my wife crazy. It wasn’t adding anything to the performance and I ended up not needing them so I put the oem back on and no more sounds. Happy wife, happy life. Also snuck on some wheels. Now to sit back and see how quickly she notices. 

I am very tempted to go to coils soon. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ianator157 (Mar 15, 2014)

MJG44 said:


> Was able to put the wheels on and swapped out the 034 motor sports rear endlinks. Any time the car moved it would make creaks and groans and drove my wife crazy. It wasn’t adding anything to the performance and I ended up not needing them so I put the oem back on and no more sounds. Happy wife, happy life. Also snuck on some wheels. Now to sit back and see how quickly she notices.
> 
> I am very tempted to go to coils soon.
> 
> ...


Love the wheels, much jealous 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

MJG44 said:


> Was able to put the wheels on and swapped out the 034 motor sports rear endlinks. Any time the car moved it would make creaks and groans and drove my wife crazy. It wasn’t adding anything to the performance and I ended up not needing them so I put the oem back on and no more sounds. Happy wife, happy life......
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed. Mine are sitting in the garage. I swapped them out for Whitelines. But now ECS tuning make a some so I would suggest those to anyone who lowers their Tig.

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

Ianator157 said:


> Love the wheels, much jealous
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks man, I’m really digging them too. It’s amazing what a 2 inch difference in wheel size can do for looks. I was also worried about ride quality and have seen people complain when going to 19s with their tig but the ride is just as smooth as my 18s were and the et35 fits perfectly flush. 

Anyone looking for wheels I suggest trying amazon to see if they have the wheel. I was able to get 2 of them at $89 (if you hold the item in your cart, amazon reaches out when the price drops, most likely due to someone returning?) because I wasn’t in a rush and ordered tires and wheels over the course of 4 months I saved about $600 -700 on the full set. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PRZFGHTR (Apr 18, 2012)

MJG44 said:


> Thanks man, I’m really digging them too. It’s amazing what a 2 inch difference in wheel size can do for looks. I was also worried about ride quality and have seen people complain when going to 19s with their tig but the ride is just as smooth as my 18s were and the et35 fits perfectly flush.
> 
> Anyone looking for wheels I suggest trying amazon to see if they have the wheel. I was able to get 2 of them at $89 (if you hold the item in your cart, amazon reaches out when the price drops, most likely due to someone returning?) because I wasn’t in a rush and ordered tires and wheels over the course of 4 months I saved about $600 -700 on the full set.
> 
> ...


what specs are those?


----------



## Trike (Apr 15, 2000)

Which 034 endlinks were you using? I originally bought 034 spherical endlinks and realized that they will make noises after a while. I returned them and got whiteline front and 034 rear ball joint endlinks instead. Didn't want to deal with creaks and noises after they wear a bit. I haven't installed the rear 034's yet. But I installed the whiteline's after I installed HPA SHS coilovers. 

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

PRZFGHTR said:


> what specs are those?


Rohana rc22 matte graphite 20x9 et35 wrapped in Michelin pilot sport 4s 255 35 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

Trike said:


> Which 034 endlinks were you using? I originally bought 034 spherical endlinks and realized that they will make noises after a while. I returned them and got whiteline front and 034 rear ball joint endlinks instead. Didn't want to deal with creaks and noises after they wear a bit. I haven't installed the rear 034's yet. But I installed the whiteline's after I installed HPA SHS coilovers.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


I am planning to do coils in the near future so I’m going to look into the whitelines cus the 034 are so noisy and it took less then a week for the noise to start. I reached out to them and they said this is a performance part and there will be sound. They suggested I try lubricating it and that helped for about a day. I do love 034 as a company but it’s just not for me. (Side note I installed their subframe locking collars and am in love with how the tig feels now)

These are the one I purchased. $200 and pissed off my wife for 6 months.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

MJG44 said:


> Rohana rc22 matte graphite 20x9 et35 wrapped in Michelin pilot sport 4s 255 35
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trike (Apr 15, 2000)

MJG44 said:


> I am planning to do coils in the near future so I’m going to look into the whitelines cus the 034 are so noisy and it took less then a week for the noise to start. I reached out to them and they said this is a performance part and there will be sound. They suggested I try lubricating it and that helped for about a day. I do love 034 as a company but it’s just not for me. (Side note I installed their subframe locking collars and am in love with how the tig feels now)
> 
> These are the one I purchased. $200 and pissed off my wife for 6 months.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I originally got the same rears and same fronts but once I realized that the spherical bearings can make noise, I returned them before I installed it. I ended up getting the ball joint version for the front and rear. I got front whitelines and 034 rear ball joint endlinks. 

In my case with the SHS coil overs, I dropped it about an 1.5" and there still wasn't any preload on the front end links. so you may not need them. However, I haven't installed the rears yet. I installed a K04 and been trying to get my tune sorted out.


----------



## bigcityauto (Jan 24, 2020)

Fun Stuff


----------



## Tortuga353 (Aug 12, 2019)

Anyone ever added a second back-up camera? I want to 3D print a mount on the rear spoiler and a switch between license or spoiler camera feed. This way I can leave my bike rack on all the time and still have camera view. I see it is pretty common on full-size trucks so think it could be possible. The other option I guess would be buy second camera and disconnect license camera and hook up newly mounted camera. I don’t think there should be a problem with this. Looking at the wiring diagram of the camera it looks like it part of the spoiler bracket light harness and runs to the license.


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

Tortuga353 said:


> Anyone ever added a second back-up camera? I want to 3D print a mount on the rear spoiler and a switch between license or spoiler camera feed. This way I can leave my bike rack on all the time and still have camera view. I see it is pretty common on full-size trucks so think it could be possible. The other option I guess would be buy second camera and disconnect license camera and hook up newly mounted camera. I don’t think there should be a problem with this. Looking at the wiring diagram of the camera it looks like it part of the spoiler bracket light harness and runs to the license.


I know with my pioneer head unit it allows for two camera hook ups which would make this an easy thing to do. I feel like the biggest obstacle would be trying to toggle between the two cams with the oem head unit. So may be best to just set it above and rewire. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KelOne333 (May 15, 2002)

MJG44 said:


> Thanks man, I’m really digging them too. It’s amazing what a 2 inch difference in wheel size can do for looks. I was also worried about ride quality and have seen people complain when going to 19s with their tig but the ride is just as smooth as my 18s were and the et35 fits perfectly flush.
> 
> Anyone looking for wheels I suggest trying amazon to see if they have the wheel. I was able to get 2 of them at $89 (if you hold the item in your cart, amazon reaches out when the price drops, most likely due to someone returning?) because I wasn’t in a rush and ordered tires and wheels over the course of 4 months I saved about $600 -700 on the full set.
> 
> ...


lookn sweet! got a lip shot? I want to see what the 255 width looks like on a 20x9. I always ran 235/35 on mine.


----------



## Project_2501 (Apr 21, 2008)

KelOne333 said:


> lookn sweet! got a lip shot? I want to see what the 255 width looks like on a 20x9. I always ran 235/35 on mine.


255/40 (on a x9) is the factory R-Line fitment, albeit on a 19" diameter wheel. Sidewall effect is the same, however.

A couple weeks ago I finished "fixing" the front brakes. Now has brass caliper bushings, Hawk HPS 5.0 pads, stainless lines, and ATE Typ200 fluid in it. The SL-6 gave me too much feedback from the ABS system, in situations where I am positive that I hadn't exceeded maximum tire friction. 

The Hawk pads w/ ECS rotors felt less-good than stock before the caliper bushings. Now with the bushings, it's laughable how poor the factory brakes were. :thumbup:

The HPA SHS coilovers continue to please me as well, and the ride height they've settled to is quite nice.


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

Project_2501 said:


> 255/40 (on a x9) is the factory R-Line fitment, albeit on a 19" diameter wheel. Sidewall effect is the same, however.
> 
> A couple weeks ago I finished "fixing" the front brakes. Now has brass caliper bushings, Hawk HPS 5.0 pads, stainless lines, and ATE Typ200 fluid in it. The SL-6 gave me too much feedback from the ABS system, in situations where I am positive that I hadn't exceeded maximum tire friction.
> 
> ...


I wish I did the bushings when I last replaced my brakes but am contemplating getting them now or waiting until I need new brakes again. Also need to repaint my calipers so I’m thinking of doing an upgrade but don’t want to spend bbk money. Would any other compatible calipers from other vag models offer better performance?

How much of a drop did you achieve with the coils? I’m on springs now but want to go to coils soon and have been bouncing between which brand to get. 

Seems like a lot of people are running the hpa’s. The st’s seem to be about $400 cheaper. Vogtland (German brand who’s springs I am running right now) offer one comparable to the st’s price. I am leaning towards the st’s but if the hpa’s have a better ride I wouldn’t mind spending the extra money. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

Got the Unitronics Stage 2+ for my K04 today.

Why is Stage 2 the stock turbo and the Stage 2+ an upgraded turbo way beyond my comprehension. 


Regardless, a 340HP Tiguan is exactly as silly as it sounds. Until it has a boost leak and is no longer fun. So I'm looking at the DV, stupid IC couplers and the IC and the PCV tomorrow. I have a knockoff RS3 intercooler I might slap on since it gets rid of most of the stupid couplers for the boost piping.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Project_2501 said:


> The HPA SHS coilovers continue to please me as well, and the ride height they've settled to is quite nice.


Pics?


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

KelOne333 said:


> lookn sweet! got a lip shot? I want to see what the 255 width looks like on a 20x9. I always ran 235/35 on mine.















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R32uned (Nov 28, 2007)

Just bought a new to me 12 Tiguan from an auction in PA with 90,xxx for $6K. I’m excited to start installing some OEM+ parts


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Got my car back after getting a replacement used engine.

#2 piston was cracked after 108,000 miles. Why? Dunno.

$5300 job.

Though, I'm talking of putting the stock intake back on and go back to regular APR Stage 1 (not the plus version for intakes)


----------



## Ianator157 (Mar 15, 2014)

BsickPassat said:


> Got my car back after getting a replacement used engine.
> 
> #2 piston was cracked after 108,000 miles. Why? Dunno.
> 
> ...


Wow that’s nuts!! Covered or did you have to pay it?? Sorry to hear 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Ianator157 said:


> Wow that’s nuts!! Covered or did you have to pay it?? Sorry to hear
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I paid for it.


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

Why a new engine for a cracked piston?

Or did it brake and parts come off?

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

troystg said:


> Why a new engine for a cracked piston?
> 
> Or did it brake and parts come off?
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk


It broke and bits of piston came off.

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## R32uned (Nov 28, 2007)

Roof rack


----------



## MKVAG (Mar 9, 2015)

*Another Tiguan*

I use to have a 2011 Tiguan 4motion. I played around a lot with that Tiguan and it was a fantastic car. K04, golf r brakes, sway bars, coilovers, etc. I took it to the mountains, camping, road trips, commuted to work. With over 150K miles on the clock I decided to sell the car. It was a sad day, but after a couple years now I finally bought another VW Tiguan. This time a 2017 sport model. I feel complete once again, it is such a great car even in stock form. 

So many can already guess, I put another APR k04 kit into this Tiguan along with a 42D downpipe and a CTS intake. So here is the puzzling part, this tiguan doesn't seem to be as quick as my old 2011?? I am beginning to wonder if there was a change in the APR tune or if there was a change with the tiguan power train between 2011 and 2017? Anyone with some insight?


----------



## Project_2501 (Apr 21, 2008)

Maybe Haldex controller differences, but I honestly don't know enough about these AWD systems (mine is FWD).

Pics of mine on HPA SHS coilovers. Rear is as low as possible and evened out, front matched to rear height. Note: FWD Tig, so less weight out back. I had to pull an adjustment perch entirely and run OE rubber dampers (LR) and the opposite adjustment collar (RR) is spun to 1/2 height on the adjustment range. Both fronts have about 10-15mm of threads left of adjustment.

245/40r19 tires
15mm front spacers, 10mm rear
Rear lower control arms adjusted for max camber / control arm extension, camber adjusted at upper adjustable control arm
OE rear sway bar end links, Whiteline front sway bar end links
034 Density Line front strut mounts, OE bearings

Edit: Now looking at the gap here, it's a smidge lower now a few thousand miles later (handled a blast down and back from Boston - Miami with aplomb), and still rides / handles awesome. V3 dual-digressive pistons with a price lower than V1s. Can't beat that.










And here's the Mini the last time it looked sort of assembled (currently replacing the entire power steering system, cooling hoses and pipes (back of the engine), shifter cables, and all of the front end bushings and bearings. Still haven't driven it again... :laugh::banghead:










Just purchased a (comically) highly-rated $240 DC TIG welder so I can start doing my own stainless exhaust work. MIG is fine and all, but TIG is pretty.


----------



## MKVAG (Mar 9, 2015)

My black 2011 Tiguan and my white 2017 Tiguan. Both K04.

From researching, the motor is pretty much exactly the same. I'm wondering if the transmission has changed. My 2011 was just a lot faster. I'll have to look into the haldex as well.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gelnnandric (Jan 7, 2020)

MKVAG said:


> My black 2011 Tiguan and my white 2017 Tiguan. Both K04.
> 
> From researching, the motor is pretty much exactly the same. I'm wondering if the transmission has changed. My 2011 was just a lot faster. I'll have to look into the haldex as well.
> 
> ...


What suspension on that 2011? Are those 18” wheels as well?


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

MKVAG said:


> My black 2011 Tiguan and my white 2017 Tiguan. Both K04.
> 
> From researching, the motor is pretty much exactly the same. I'm wondering if the transmission has changed. My 2011 was just a lot faster. I'll have to look into the haldex as well.
> 
> ...


What coils were you running on the ‘11?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MKVAG (Mar 9, 2015)

On my black Tig, I ran KW V3 from a Golf R if I recall correctly. I know I also played with HR coils as well at one point. Yes I only ever ran 18s. 

I loved the look, but the ride felt exactly like it looks. Lol. It was fine on normal good roads, but crappy bumpy roads were exaggerated 10x. 

Looking to just do eibach springs or cup kit with the white Tig.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Project_2501 (Apr 21, 2008)

MKVAG said:


> On my black Tig, I ran KW V3 from a Golf R if I recall correctly. I know I also played with HR coils as well at one point. Yes I only ever ran 18s.
> 
> I loved the look, but the ride felt exactly like it looks. Lol. It was fine on normal good roads, but crappy bumpy roads were exaggerated 10x.
> 
> ...


Interestingly, with the HPA SHS, which aren't terribly different than V3s (fixed damping, same internal bits otherwise), I have no issues bombing my Tig through frost-heaved roads and chopped up interstates here in Massachusetts. The roads are butthole too. :laugh:

Granted it's at 60k and I'm starting to address bushings, bearings, and the like.


----------



## MKVAG (Mar 9, 2015)

well compared to stock the KW V3s or any coil overs for that matter will make bumps 10x worse. If you've got coilovers riding just as good as the stock over bumps (especially Mass roads), please share with the rest of us! haha. 

My 2011 also seemed to be a bit lower than yours as well which could have contributed. Mine were Golf R suspensions which could have also contributed to it. Not sure if they made a specific set just for the tiguans that had different springs?


----------



## KelOne333 (May 15, 2002)

Got some sunglasses:

tinted windows and sunroof. :snowcool:


----------



## KelOne333 (May 15, 2002)

MKVAG said:


> well compared to stock the KW V3s or any coil overs for that matter will make bumps 10x worse. If you've got coilovers riding just as good as the stock over bumps (especially Mass roads), please share with the rest of us! haha.
> 
> My 2011 also seemed to be a bit lower than yours as well which could have contributed. Mine were Golf R suspensions which could have also contributed to it. Not sure if they made a specific set just for the tiguans that had different springs?


My 2011 with a set of ST-X coilovers spun all the way down (2.5") was a huge improvement over stock. And definitely more plush than the stock SPORT suspension in my 17...which is pretty harsh.


----------



## MKVAG (Mar 9, 2015)

KelOne333 said:


> My 2011 with a set of ST-X coilovers spun all the way down (2.5") was a huge improvement over stock. And definitely more plush than the stock SPORT suspension in my 17...which is pretty harsh.


ST-X coilovers spun all the way down made bumps better? How much are these? If I can lower and drive more comfortably over bad roads than stock, that would be killer.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Project_2501 said:


> Pics of mine on HPA SHS coilovers. Rear is as low as possible and evened out, front matched to rear height. Note: FWD Tig, so less weight out back. I had to pull an adjustment perch entirely and run OE rubber dampers (LR) and the opposite adjustment collar (RR) is spun to 1/2 height on the adjustment range. Both fronts have about 10-15mm of threads left of adjustment.
> 
> 245/40r19 tires
> 15mm front spacers, 10mm rear
> ...


Looks good :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

Tiguan started losing power on acceleration over 30mph. I hear a spinning sound after I release the gas and sometimes it will jolt. Pulled some codes. P2261. P0236 p0237 and p0238. Swapped out my division c dv for a gfb dv+ hoping that would solve the issue. Still getting the sound and loss of power but the DV was clearly broken so it needed changing but I’m wondering what could cause that to happen and if that is a symptom of a bigger issue. I have it under warranty and will hopefully be taking it in this week. 

I’m pretty new to Ross tech and any guidance in where to look would be appreciated. 

Is this a wastegate issue? It’s a 2015 sel with about 31k on it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Project_2501 (Apr 21, 2008)

Yep that's borked. I just rebuilt mine yesterday (cleaned out the DV+ and re-lubed everything). That piece on top isn't supposed to be stuck there...


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

MJG44 said:


> Tiguan started losing power on acceleration over 30mph. I hear a spinning sound after I release the gas and sometimes it will jolt. Pulled some codes. P2261. P0236 p0237 and p0238. Swapped out my division c dv for a gfb dv+ hoping that would solve the issue. Still getting the sound and loss of power but the DV was clearly broken so it needed changing but I’m wondering what could cause that to happen and if that is a symptom of a bigger issue. I have it under warranty and will hopefully be taking it in this week.
> 
> I’m pretty new to Ross tech and any guidance in where to look would be appreciated.
> 
> ...


What caused the erosion of the tip is unknown, and that unknown might be stuck in the compressor wheel of the turbo


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

After changing the broken dv I am still having issues, so now I’m going to take off the gfb and put the broken dv back on. I already replaced my stage 1 and 2 intake piping with the stock piping. Then just have to remove my npm after work today so I can tow it into the dealer for tomorrow. Should I also take out the oil catch can? 

I am hoping by removing all this it will give the dealer less of a chance to blame the issue on me and void the warranty. I have a feeling it is a turbo issue and I hope that my warranty will help me out as it only has 30k miles on it. Has anyone had to have their turbo replaced under warranty? Anything I should be prepared for?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

MKVAG said:


> My black 2011 Tiguan and my white 2017 Tiguan. Both K04.
> 
> From researching, the motor is pretty much exactly the same. I'm wondering if the transmission has changed. My 2011 was just a lot faster. I'll have to look into the haldex as well.
> 
> ...


Transmission is mechanically the same, but I think the shifting algorithm was changed.
The Haldex in the 2017 is a Gen-5, and I believe a 2011 has a Gen-4.


----------



## MKVAG (Mar 9, 2015)

CC'ed said:


> Transmission is mechanically the same, but I think the shifting algorithm was changed.
> The Haldex in the 2017 is a Gen-5, and I believe a 2011 has a Gen-4.


Thank you! I was searching the wrong words. Funny thing is, the solution was posted by Project_2501 a couple posts earlier in some other thread. 

Going to try changing my trans code to 328 which is for the rest of the world.


----------



## R32uned (Nov 28, 2007)

Changed fuel door lock actuator. Super easy, didn’t even have to remove any carpeting from the truck to access the wire plug.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

MK4 New Beetle hubcaps

New beetle hub caps by thisistan, on Flickr


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

MKVAG said:


> My black 2011 Tiguan and my white 2017 Tiguan. Both K04.
> 
> From researching, the motor is pretty much exactly the same. I'm wondering if the transmission has changed. My 2011 was just a lot faster. I'll have to look into the haldex as well.
> 
> ...


The dealership gave me a loaner once.. it was the absolute newest Tiguan you could get before going to the new body style. There is DEFINITELY a difference in transmission shifting.. it was WAY better than my 2012 Tiguan shifted. Also, there is definitely haldex differences.. the newer Tig's have a haldex setting that keeps them in FWD until AWD was needed. You can feel the differences just by making tight turns in a parking lot.. you wont feel the driveline forces in the steering wheel like the older Tiguans would. The only way I figured out my rental Tig wasn't a FWD but was in fact an AWD was I had to actually go look at the badge on the rear and the drivetrain.. thats how FWD feeling it was vs my AWD.


----------



## MKVAG (Mar 9, 2015)

Volkswagens-for-life said:


> The dealership gave me a loaner once.. it was the absolute newest Tiguan you could get before going to the new body style. There is DEFINITELY a difference in transmission shifting.. it was WAY better than my 2012 Tiguan shifted. Also, there is definitely haldex differences.. the newer Tig's have a haldex setting that keeps them in FWD until AWD was needed. You can feel the differences just by making tight turns in a parking lot.. you wont feel the driveline forces in the steering wheel like the older Tiguans would. The only way I figured out my rental Tig wasn't a FWD but was in fact an AWD was I had to actually go look at the badge on the rear and the drivetrain.. thats how FWD feeling it was vs my AWD.


wow, this sheds a lot of light. 

I am surprised you like the new transmission tune over the old. I just changed the coding of my 2017 tiguan transmission last night to "the rest of the world" as oppose to "north america". I don't like the north america tune at all on the newer tiguans. I prefer the older tune from my 2011 which I believe is equivalent to the rest of the world. After the coding change, my 2017 Tiguan drives more aggressively again. 

The haldex change is very interesting.. Especially with a K04, i've noticed how there is a strong torque steer feeling when I go WOT with the 2017. I don't ever remember that with the 2011. I'll have to look into how to change the haldex tune..


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

Removed the npm, gfb dv+, apr intake piping, red coil packs, and the pedal commander and towed it to the dealer. Turns out I had free tows through progressive so that worked out well. No I am just crossing my fingers that my warranty covers the repairs. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

MJG44 said:


> Removed the npm, gfb dv+, apr intake piping, red coil packs, and the pedal commander and towed it to the dealer. Turns out I had free tows through progressive so that worked out well. Now I am just crossing my fingers that my warranty covers the repairs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just got off the phone with the dealer and they said it was due to a bad electrical connector. When I asked which connector they said it was t24 connector but couldn’t give me any clarification on what it does or where it is located. They are ordering the part and it will be covered under the CPo warranty (expires this Friday) then extended warranty would kick in. They said they will order the part and it should be done tomorrow end of day. The thing that concerns me the most is there was no mention of the broken diverter valve. So I’m expecting tomorrow they will call and let me know that the issue is still not fixed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MKVAG (Mar 9, 2015)

I thought you replaced the DV yourself and determined it had no impact to your issue. 

Why do you think the dealer would diagnose your DV as the root cause of your issue? My bet is that this t24 fixed the issue and they didn't bother looking at anything else. Hopefully they figure this out.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

MKVAG said:


> I thought you replaced the DV yourself and determined it had no impact to your issue.
> 
> Why do you think the dealer would diagnose your DV as the root cause of your issue? My bet is that this t24 fixed the issue and they didn't bother looking at anything else. Hopefully they figure this out.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I assumed with the codes it was throwing they would at least check the dv but yes you are correct the wiring fixed the issue so they had no reason to check the dv. It ended up being the wiring to the boost sensor that needed replacement. I am assuming the dv has been broken for at least the last 2 months. I have the car back now and it is back to driving fine. So I will put the gfb back on and slowly put my other mods back on. 

I’m just glad it wasn’t a result of the mods I had done. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Newly used engine and P2015 popped up on the way home from work

And this morning to get coffee.

Took it to the shop and they cleared the code and tested it and couldn't duplicate it, has the latest intake manifold also.

It only happens on a cold engine... So, some more monitoring....

So maybe I'll have to try ECS lever fix kit

https://www.ecstuning.com/b-ecs-par...ake-manifold-lever-arm-fix-kit/021071ecs01~a/


Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

BsickPassat said:


> Newly used engine and P2015 popped up on the way home from work
> 
> And this morning to get coffee.
> 
> ...


Even if the mechanical portion of the flap, arm, and vacuum servo and solenoid are good, you can get a flap DTC code if the flap position sensor (located on the end of the manifold near the base of the oil filter) is flakey. Unfortunatly, you can only remove/replace the sensor if the manifold is removed from the engine.


----------



## R32uned (Nov 28, 2007)

Picked up these used savannah rims for $700. Tires were shot, searching around the marketplace found new Perelli tires for $300. Think I got a sweet deal today


----------



## MKVAG (Mar 9, 2015)

Nice.. are those 19s?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

MKVAG said:


> Nice.. are those 19s?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Yes, those are 19" from the SEL trim.

------------------
in other news... just received Weathertech front window visors and installed them in the dark

IMG_20200215_091708362_HDR by thisistan, on Flickr

IMG_20200215_114156182_HDR by thisistan, on Flickr


----------



## kosta15auto (Jul 22, 2009)

I am selling my Savannah wheels for $310. The wheels are in great shape without any scratches. The tires have a bit left on them.
I am located in the Charlotte area. I would consider mostly local pickup if anyone is interested.

Check them out here:
https://offerup.com/item/detail/820643545/


----------



## R32uned (Nov 28, 2007)

That’s a fantastic deal, I hope you sell them quick!


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

MJG44 said:


> I assumed with the codes it was throwing they would at least check the dv but yes you are correct the wiring fixed the issue so they had no reason to check the dv. It ended up being the wiring to the boost sensor that needed replacement. I am assuming the dv has been broken for at least the last 2 months. I have the car back now and it is back to driving fine. So I will put the gfb back on and slowly put my other mods back on.
> 
> I’m just glad it wasn’t a result of the mods I had done.
> 
> ...


The drama continues. So the car was driving great for a day then I swapped out the broken dv for the gfb+ and put the npm back on. As soon as I tried to accelerate it struggled. Pulled the codes and I got a boost too low signal again and also cylinder misfires in 1 and 3. Pulled the plugs and of course they were full of oil. Looking online it appears to be a valve cover issue.

I had no issues before putting them back on so I can only assume they caused the issue or it is a total coincidence. 

I feel like the npm wiring may be hurting the stock wiring and that is why I received the boost low again but the misfires are throwing me. Could these be related.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

MJG44 said:


> The drama continues. So the car was driving great for a day then I swapped out the broken dv for the gfb+ and put the npm back on. As soon as I tried to accelerate it struggled. Pulled the codes and I got a boost too low signal again and also cylinder misfires in 1 and 3. Pulled the plugs and of course they were full of oil. Looking online it appears to be a valve cover issue.
> 
> I had no issues before putting them back on so I can only assume they caused the issue or it is a total coincidence.
> 
> ...


Try removing the npm to see if it makes a difference

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Qmulus (Sep 5, 2015)

All that oil in the spark plug well can short out the coils. If you have oil on the top of the cam ladder (AKA valve cover), I would look at a leaking upper cam chain cover.


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

BsickPassat said:


> Try removing the npm to see if it makes a difference
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


I did try to take off the npm and it didn’t change anything. I wish I had done them separately so I would know for sure. 

I also pulled the gfb and still had the misfire issue so the car would barely run. Pulled the plugs and one was full of oil. Put in plugs that I had taken out when I went to iridium and it started fine then it misfired again as soon as the oil flooded those ones haha. 

Dealer is closed until Monday so I’m planning to tow it over tomorrow. I have a feeling they won’t honor this under the cpo warranty that expired yesterday as it is now a new issue with the misfire and not just a boost issue. I still have a third party extended but we will see how it goes. 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Project_2501 (Apr 21, 2008)

How long has it been since you pulled apart, cleaned, and lubricated that DV+? They get pretty messed up inside, and the piston on mine is fairly scuffed looking after ~30k miles. I take mine out every 10k and clean and relubricate it. Next time I'll need to purchase a new set of O-rings as the large one that seals the DV to the DV+ was pretty torn up looking. Silicone spray, flipped it around to re-seat it and make a new mating surface, and it'll be good for a while.


----------



## pSyCO_007 (Sep 1, 2009)

Installed Maxton rear hatch extension


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

Project_2501 said:


> How long has it been since you pulled apart, cleaned, and lubricated that DV+? They get pretty messed up inside, and the piston on mine is fairly scuffed looking after ~30k miles. I take mine out every 10k and clean and relubricate it. Next time I'll need to purchase a new set of O-rings as the large one that seals the DV to the DV+ was pretty torn up looking. Silicone spray, flipped it around to re-seat it and make a new mating surface, and it'll be good for a while.


It was a brand new one. Followed instructions. I feel it was the npm that cause the issue. I also got an oil change and the brake fluid done while they had the car. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

pSyCO_007 said:


> Installed Maxton rear hatch extension



I think you meant to post on the Golf MKVII forum


----------



## pSyCO_007 (Sep 1, 2009)

BsickPassat said:


> I think you meant to post on the Golf MKVII forum


Your are right sir.. just noticed this 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

MJG44 said:


> It was a brand new one. Followed instructions. I feel it was the npm that cause the issue. I also got an oil change and the brake fluid done while they had the car.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Brought the car in and when they received it they said I had a bad coil in cyl 1 and that was causing the misfire and it is $52 to replace it. I questioned them about any oil in the cylinders and they said they saw no signs of that. I noticed it in cylinder 4. They double checked and said no sign of oil. Then I asked about the diverter valve and they had never heard of that (even asked them to check it on my initial intake form) I sent them a picture and they called it a turbo something or other. 

So as of now I am left with them replacing one coil and the dv. ( I plan to change them all out for brand new but they were charging $182 for the other 3). When the misfire first happened I had iridiums in and then swapped it out for the ones that were on the car when purchased (had about 15k on them) to see if a new coil would help the issue. 
I hope this will fix the issue but I assume there will be more to come. 

Here’s a photo of the plug with what I assume to be oil. 

I have the car home and have driven about 30 miles with no issues. Planning to keep the npm and all other mods off for a little while. It’s definitely not as fun to drive, but at least it is driving. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MKVAG (Mar 9, 2015)

Finally figured out my transmission issues, so back on full K04 power now. ( This is really the girlfriend's car)

Also turned the sport into an R line like it should have been, but vw stopped making R-lines for 2017. Just put some emblems on and installed a paddle shifter steering wheel.

Installed eibach lowering springs. It's a good balanced drop. 

The tig is in a good spot for now, maybe pickup some 20" wheels. Otherwise, time to play with the sq5.


----------



## Ianator157 (Mar 15, 2014)

MKVAG said:


> Finally figured out my transmission issues, so back on full K04 power now. ( This is really the girlfriend's car)
> 
> Also turned the sport into an R line like it should have been, but vw stopped making R-lines for 2017. Just put some emblems on and installed a paddle shifter steering wheel.
> 
> ...


Looks killer! I like the blue calipers as opposed to the more common red. Height looks great; stock struts? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MKVAG (Mar 9, 2015)

Ianator157 said:


> Looks killer! I like the blue calipers as opposed to the more common red. Height looks great; stock struts?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, stock struts.. rides pretty good.


----------



## Project_2501 (Apr 21, 2008)

MKVAG said:


> Yes, stock struts.. rides pretty good.


Heads up, my OE struts only lasted -maybe- 10k miles with some H&R lowering springs on them.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

MKVAG said:


> Also turned the sport into an R line like it should have been, but vw stopped making R-lines for 2017. Just put some emblems on


A good amount of the 2017 Sports actually had the R-line emblem "accidentally" on the front grille still, like mine did. I took mine off though. I still have it laying around the basement I think....maybe someone might want it? lol


----------



## MKVAG (Mar 9, 2015)

snobrdrdan said:


> A good amount of the 2017 Sports actually had the R-line emblem "accidentally" on the front grille still, like mine did. I took mine off though. I still have it laying around the basement I think....maybe someone might want it? lol


Just to confirm, the emblem says R-line correct? Not R?


----------



## MKVAG (Mar 9, 2015)

Another question for the experienced, has anyone run the APR stage 3 on a auto 4motion Tiguan? 

If so, do we know how the transmission holds up to stg3?


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

Project_2501 said:


> Heads up, my OE struts only lasted -maybe- 10k miles with some H&R lowering springs on them.


My wife's are still going after 100K... But I am SURE she drives differently.

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

troystg said:


> My wife's are still going after 100K... But I am SURE she drives differently.
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk


I swapped my struts out for koni special actives after 5k miles because I couldn’t stand the rougher ride and the streets around here are really well maintained. Matter of preference I guess. You don’t NEED to but once you do you will understand. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ianator157 (Mar 15, 2014)

Project_2501 said:


> Heads up, my OE struts only lasted -maybe- 10k miles with some H&R lowering springs on them.


Yes I have read that also. People recommend getting a full “cup kit” with paired strut and springs for optimal performance and longevity. I’d like to do this on mine..... one day....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Project_2501 (Apr 21, 2008)

troystg said:


> My wife's are still going after 100K... But I am SURE she drives differently.
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk


:laugh::laugh::laugh:

You do make a good point, sir


----------



## MKVAG (Mar 9, 2015)

troystg said:


> My wife's are still going after 100K... But I am SURE she drives differently.
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk


Yes, perfect point. This is my girlfriend's car so it should last just as long. Konis are as easy a swap if needed. Ha


----------



## R32uned (Nov 28, 2007)

Had the front windows tinted today with green tint to match factory rears. Very happy with the results!


----------



## 24valvett (Feb 15, 2011)

Do you know the specs on the tint? Brand, percentage?


----------



## Ianator157 (Mar 15, 2014)

Today I replaced my fog bulbs because the passenger side was “out”. After replacing them I started the car with the light switch in auto and the passenger side bulb was NOT lit but the driver side was!! I then decided to turn the light switch to the fog / headlight position (pull and turn for both) and checked.... now both are on!! So, I ask you- WTF?! Why is one side off and the other on in “auto” light selection?? This would seem like a programming issue, but I’ve never changed any values with VAGCOM. Any ideas on how to fix this? Thanks- 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

Ianator157 said:


> Today I replaced my fog bulbs because the passenger side was “out”. After replacing them I started the car with the light switch in auto and the passenger side bulb was NOT lit but the driver side was!! I then decided to turn the light switch to the fog / headlight position (pull and turn for both) and checked.... now both are on!! So, I ask you- WTF?! Why is one side off and the other on in “auto” light selection?? This would seem like a programming issue, but I’ve never changed any values with VAGCOM. Any ideas on how to fix this? Thanks-
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Was your wheel turned? I have mine set up for corners so when I turn right the right fog turns on. If you pull and initiate the fog manually maybe that would override the cornering function?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R32uned (Nov 28, 2007)

24valvett said:


> Do you know the specs on the tint? Brand, percentage?


35% by Llumar


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Ianator157 said:


> Today I replaced my fog bulbs because the passenger side was “out”. After replacing them I started the car with the light switch in auto and the passenger side bulb was NOT lit but the driver side was!! I then decided to turn the light switch to the fog / headlight position (pull and turn for both) and checked.... now both are on!! So, I ask you- WTF?! Why is one side off and the other on in “auto” light selection?? This would seem like a programming issue, but I’ve never changed any values with VAGCOM. Any ideas on how to fix this? Thanks-
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fog light cornering light?


----------



## Ianator157 (Mar 15, 2014)

MJG44 said:


> Was your wheel turned? I have mine set up for corners so when I turn right the right fog turns on. If you pull and initiate the fog manually maybe that would override the cornering function?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, it was in fact because my wheel was not centered  wow I totally didn’t think about the dogs being the cornering lights... damn don’t I feel smart. Hey at least I have a backup set of bulbs 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Project_2501 (Apr 21, 2008)

Ianator157 said:


> Yes, it was in fact because my wheel was not centered  wow I totally didn’t think about the dogs being the cornering lights... damn don’t I feel smart. Hey at least I have a backup set of bulbs
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


These are all settings that can be modified within VCDS, fyi. I have my running lights disabled when my turn signal is on, for instance. I feel it increases signal visibility.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

MKVAG said:


> Just to confirm, the emblem says R-line correct? Not R?


Yes


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

20k miles ago I ordered ngk plugs off of amazon. After misfire issues I decided to swap out the plugs and coils and this time ordered from dap and the ngk boxes are slightly different and it’s making me think the amazon sold ones were knock offs. 

Decided to go back to the black coils as well to match the rest of the engine bay. Purchased new from dap as well. 

Also put in some black screws for the bfi oil catch can lid and a valve with an elbow for easier cleaning. 























Installed the new plugs and coils and I am back to running smooth again. Planning to put the stage 1 and 2 intake piping, and the pedal commander back on but leaving off the npm. Although I feel it wasn’t the cause I just can’t bring myself to chance it again. I am definitely missing it though.


----------



## Ianator157 (Mar 15, 2014)

MJG44 said:


> 20k miles ago I ordered ngk plugs off of amazon. After misfire issues I decided to swap out the plugs and coils and this time ordered from dap and the ngk boxes are slightly different and it’s making me think the amazon sold ones were knock offs.
> 
> Decided to go back to the black coils as well to match the rest of the engine bay. Purchased new from dap as well.
> 
> ...


What brand is the catch can? Engine cover not fit with it installed? Yes Amazon is totally overrun with Chinese knock-off crap to the point where buying anything is a risk... sad days we’ve come to. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ianator157 (Mar 15, 2014)

Hit 38K in my 2016 R-Line. I also have a 2003 Jetta that i drive to keep down the miles on the Tig.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

Ianator157 said:


> What brand is the catch can? Engine cover not fit with it installed? Yes Amazon is totally overrun with Chinese knock-off crap to the point where buying anything is a risk... sad days we’ve come to.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It’s a Black Forest industries catch can. I could cut the engine cover to allow for the catch can hose but I have had it off for 15k miles (just hit 31k miles with the tig). I use amazon for everything but will be sticking to Ecs or dap for future car part orders. I prefer dap just because it’s a 3 day shipping vs a week plus with ecs. 

Just saw a video on adding the kessy enabled rear door handle (but it was on a 2019 golf) planning to check with vcds to see if it would be possible in the tig. Anyone else tried this on the tigs? As humble mechanic states it is out of pure laziness but if possible it would be awesome.


----------



## Project_2501 (Apr 21, 2008)

MJG44 said:


> It’s a Black Forest industries catch can. I could cut the engine cover to allow for the catch can hose but I have had it off for 15k miles (just hit 31k miles with the tig). I use amazon for everything but will be sticking to Ecs or dap for future car part orders. I prefer dap just because it’s a 3 day shipping vs a week plus with ecs.
> 
> Just saw a video on adding the kessy enabled rear door handle (but it was on a 2019 golf) planning to check with vcds to see if it would be possible in the tig. Anyone else tried this on the tigs? As humble mechanic states it is out of pure laziness but if possible it would be awesome.


You can add rear KESSY. A hassle, but would be cool. I may add a hatch popper of some kind if I decide to dig into the Tig like I am the Mini at any point.


Tig hasn't gotten anything. Just a quick front-half interior detail after a beach day with the pup. I think I need a FR wheel bearing and a little bit of bushing R&R though. New England beats the **** out of cars compared to most anywhere else. NJ Turnpike is the only worse place I've found across the entire country. 

Mini is getting a tucked engine harness next though.


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

Project_2501 said:


> You can add rear KESSY. A hassle, but would be cool. I may add a hatch popper of some kind if I decide to dig into the Tig like I am the Mini at any point.


I saw some build your own kits for pretty cheap on eBay but decided to go with an assembled kit from Poland. I ordered it last week and it Cost about $80 total and should receive it in the next week or so. I will post an update after installed.


----------



## Project_2501 (Apr 21, 2008)

MJG44 said:


> I saw some build your own kits for pretty cheap on eBay but decided to go with an assembled kit from Poland. I ordered it last week and it Cost about $80 total and should receive it in the next week or so. I will post an update after installed.


Are you referring to rear-door KESSY or a hatch popper? Either way, sweet! lol


----------



## MKVAG (Mar 9, 2015)

haha.. NJ turnpike isn't that bad! I use to drive down to DC twice a month and NJ TPKE is far from one of the worse roads. Traffic could be bad, but the roads I thought were okay..


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

Project_2501 said:


> Are you referring to rear-door KESSY or a hatch popper? Either way, sweet! lol


Sorry didn’t clarify. The kit is for the rear hatch popper that works with the fob. Heard about it in Facebook tig group. 


The rear door kessy looks to be pretty expensive and labor intensive. Humble mechanic did it on a 19 golf and had to remove seats, interior trim and flooring to get it all wired but that seems to be the hardest part. Wiring looks all pretty straightforward and I think the front door handles can be used for the rears so I’ve been on the look out for someone parting out a tig with kessy. 

Here’s a quick video of the part I ordered from Poland. 


https://youtu.be/KwgTEc6JZjw


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PRZFGHTR (Apr 18, 2012)

Did plugs and coils today on the mk6 and the tiguan. mk6 got new r8 coilpacks, the old redtops went to the tiguan.

plugs came out looking... worn. ill have to go digging into the previous owner's records to see when the last time these were done.


----------



## PRZFGHTR (Apr 18, 2012)

also installed blue tinted blind spot sideview mirrors.


----------



## Roly4Mo (Nov 11, 2017)

PRZFGHTR said:


> Did plugs and coils today on the mk6 and the tiguan. mk6 got new r8 coilpacks, the old redtops went to the tiguan.
> 
> plugs came out looking... worn. ill have to go digging into the previous owner's records to see when the last time these were done.


I keep a journal in my phone off everything done, that way it's easier to keep track


Sent from my LM-V350 using Tapatalk


----------



## PRZFGHTR (Apr 18, 2012)

Roly4Mo said:


> I keep a journal in my phone off everything done, that way it's easier to keep track
> 
> 
> Sent from my LM-V350 using Tapatalk


yeah i have something similar, just behind on entering previous owner maintenance stuff.


----------



## MKVAG (Mar 9, 2015)

Swapped over my summer wheels I got plus 10mm spacers..


----------



## Project_2501 (Apr 21, 2008)

MKVAG said:


> haha.. NJ turnpike isn't that bad! I use to drive down to DC twice a month and NJ TPKE is far from one of the worse roads. Traffic could be bad, but the roads I thought were okay..


I literally jumped the Tiguan and watched a Subaru Forester gain visibility beneath 3 tires... In 2010 while driving a 1985 Jetta Coupe from MD to MA, the NJ Turnpike cracked the windshield in 3 places due to disrepair.

San Francisco, LA, New York City, anywhere in Massachusetts, etc. - All places with a more legitimate reason to have ****ty roads, and yet none of them are as bad.

NJ is just a cesspool.


----------



## MKVAG (Mar 9, 2015)

My next mod - hooking this bad boy up for the NE winter's. This is the main reason for the K04 - so I can lug this around.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

^^


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

^hahahaha, he's trolling us


----------



## MKVAG (Mar 9, 2015)

Volkswagens-for-life said:


> ^hahahaha, he's trolling us


Indeed I am. This is a pretty heavy duty plow. It's almost too much for the old ram pickup.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)




----------



## Project_2501 (Apr 21, 2008)

So recently I've been getting some walking around at highway speed and general uncertainty in the Tig, so I ordered some CC LCAs w/ new bushings and ball joints for $130 shipped through RockAuto. I'll fill 3/4 cavities with 3M Window Weld to stiffen them up a bit more, but leave the top one open for some rebound compliance. Similar to how MeyleHD bushings are. I also ordered some PowerFlex street/performance (purple) rear trailing arm bushings. I feel like those have always been sloppy compared to the rest of the rear end. I should do the rear LCA bushings too, now that I think about it.


----------



## MKVAG (Mar 9, 2015)

Ran into this beast SQ5 early early Monday morning. 

Cruised from Boston to CT. Fun ride overall, but no chance for the Tig. 

It's this guy on YouTube!!! -

https://youtu.be/bQE01y_Vvc0


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

^lol thats pretty cool. Def. no chance of a tig keeping up w/ a pullied sq5 unless the tig has k04, supporting bolt-ons and a killer tune


----------



## MKVAG (Mar 9, 2015)

Volkswagens-for-life said:


> ^lol thats pretty cool. Def. no chance of a tig keeping up w/ a pullied sq5 unless the tig has k04, supporting bolt-ons and a killer tune


Haha. My Tig is APR K04, intake, down pipe, "and recently apr intercooler". 

My Tig felt very strong and quick, but his SQ5 just blipped past me. Scared the crap out of me too with his exhaust setup. 

Maybe APR is not as aggressive.


----------



## IggytheTiggy (Feb 18, 2011)

Swapped out the RCD510 for a RNS510, updated software took it from an E to a J revision. Newest maps as well. Just got to reroute the mic input at the BT module back to the back of the RNS and back down to the BT module to get voice commands to work. Getting. Everything together to get the rear view Highline camera to work, just waiting on tbe camera to arrive. Have the module, harness and brackets. Figure I'd pre wire for rear fogs while the hatch is exposed, sound deaden the hatch as well. Add on I've been wanting to do for 4 years and wasn't happy I didn't have the camera input on the RCD, and Nav Units were still crazy priced. Picked up this 2012 Nav unit from Midway Wrecking for $120... I couldn't believe it.


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

MKVAG said:


> Haha. My Tig is APR K04, intake, down pipe, "and recently apr intercooler".
> 
> My Tig felt very strong and quick, but his SQ5 just blipped past me. Scared the crap out of me too with his exhaust setup.
> 
> Maybe APR is not as aggressive.


Oh my bad I should have recognized you!! haha! I also wager if having a better tranny would help immensely in the Tig setup


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Woke up to some more snow, after driving in some on Saturday night..

IMG_20200315_073736289_HDR by thisistan, on Flickr

Since Altaterra resorts (the people that brought you the Ikon Pass) decided to close their resorts due to COVID19, fresh powder, no mountain... so I had to drive home.

Finished brushing off whatever snow later, when I could pull over (at a scenic area)

IMG_20200315_081703314_HDR~2 by thisistan, on Flickr


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

After getting a tint ticket leaving LAX I paid $25 for the tint shop to remove the tint, went to the police station and they didn’t even look at the car. She just asked if I had it taken off and signed the ticket. So I drove back to the tint shop and had it put back on. 

My office should be shutting down soon due to the Coronavirus so I’m hoping to get some time to do a couple of projects on the tig. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MKVAG (Mar 9, 2015)

MJG44 said:


> After getting a tint ticket leaving LAX I paid $25 for the tint shop to remove the tint, went to the police station and they didn’t even look at the car. She just asked if I had it taken off and signed the ticket. So I drove back to the tint shop and had it put back on.
> 
> My office should be shutting down soon due to the Coronavirus so I’m hoping to get some time to do a couple of projects on the tig.
> 
> ...


How dark were your tints?


I feel guilty about this, but if we shut down it would be good use to work on our cars. I know people are dying and getting sick, but if we are just home with not much else to do then might as well work on our mods.


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

MKVAG said:


> How dark were your tints?
> 
> 
> I feel guilty about this, but if we shut down it would be good use to work on our cars. I know people are dying and getting sick, but if we are just home with not much else to do then might as well work on our mods.




I live in the suburbs of LA about an hour north from lax. Driving around in my town the cops could care less about how dark the tint is but I had just dropped my mother in-law off at LAX for her flight home to Mississippi. While trying to get back to the freeway I saw a cop hiding on a side street. I check my speed and I am all good. About a minute later I have him riding me flashing his lights. He pulled me over for front windows being tinted then noticed my tails were done as well. He approached the window and first thing he said is license and registration, I pulled you over for tint. Don’t worry though it’s a correctable. 

Ok now to answer your question I do have it pretty dark 8-10%. When I first got the tig I had the rears and pano roof limo tinted (side note in a fb group I belong to people are saying that pano roofs that are tinted explode in heat, seems crazy to me though) the fronts almost match the rear limo. My tails were the led tails and I had them painted so you could see just a lil cherry show through. Luckily I didn’t sell my oem tails so I just swapped back in the oem lights to get it “checked off”. 

To make things more difficult I lost the fix it ticket and had to wait a month so the ticket could process and I could get a copy from the courthouse. Everything is checked off now so just have to pay a $50 fine, mail in the ticket and I should be good.








As you can see it is pretty dark but again in my town the cops aren’t big sticklers for tint. 











I knew damn well that this was a possibility when having the tint so dark and the heads and tails done. I’m surprised I went 2 years without a ticket. All in all it cost about 3 hours and 75 dollars and a couple of I told you so’s from the wife.


----------



## Roly4Mo (Nov 11, 2017)

I have mines at 20% all around blocks out enough. I only had one tint issue and those I had at 5%

Sent from my LM-V350 using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Never had issues with front tint at LAX. Only 35% up front for me

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

Put my tinted bec tails back on and the rear right outside light is not working. Throwing codes on dash and when using the blinker I can see it is very faintly lighting up but not enough to see while driving. I’m going to switch back to the stock tails and make sure it’s not the wiring. Then I guess I’ll reach out to bec and see if there’s a warranty if it’s an led issue. 

Update: confirmed it was the led by putting on my stock lights. I am bummed. Reached out to bec and he said he could sell me a replacement light for $80. I purchased the taillight on 4/12/19 and they do say it comes with a one year warranty? I guess I should be happy that there’s a solution and I don’t have to trash the rest of the set. An added factor is I had them painted and now will need to get the replacement painted. May just go back to stock. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Last week Alterra announced to Ikon Pass holders, they are shutting down (due to CO-VID19) until further notice

Then this week, CA announced "Shelter-in-Place"....

So... that means ski season is over... and switched over to the 3-season set up

Tig_Spring_2020 by thisistan, on Flickr


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Had the intake manifold replaced to get rid of the sensor P2015

Decided to go for a muffler delete. 

I didn't see a YouTube video for muffler delete with stock downpipe and resonator

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## eltrcutter (Aug 11, 2015)

BsickPassat said:


> Decided to go for a muffler delete.
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


Rear muffler delete with factory resonator (middle one) sound aggressive enough with a downpipe!
I did blow mine apart with some pops and bangs.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Muffler delete by thisistan, on Flickr

Muffler delete by thisistan, on Flickr

Muffler delete by thisistan, on Flickr

Muffler delete by thisistan, on Flickr
















The shop didn't use the factory exhaust hanger. He used something like a Walker hanger that he bolted to the stock location and welded to the pipe.

https://www.amazon.com/Walker-36516...automotive&ie=UTF8&qid=1585358823&sr=1-5&th=1


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

Started to wrap the door handle in satin black Avery but then wife said she didn’t like it and asked me to stop trying to find projects for the tig. Little does she know I am repainting the calipers and installing tyrol sport caliper bushings this Thursday. 


I really want to get coil overs to get it down that extra inch. I’m planning to get the ecs coilover suspension refresh kit and most likely adjustable end links front and back. Are there any other parts I should look at replacing as well.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

painting my calipers blue is on the to do list


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

Ed at BEC Auto honored the warranty on the taillights I had purchased and sent me a replacement. I was a week shy of a full year so I’m glad I reached out when I did. 

Now I just have to take it to the shop tomorrow to be smoked to match my other tail lights. So glad to be so close to having a matching set again. That one red oem tail has been bugging me.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadDawgWA (Nov 21, 2018)

Just got her delivered today. Washed all the road grime off from the cross-country road trip on a transport truck. Then waxed her all up as well cuz, PNW weather. Added another one to the VAG AWD/4Motion stable today... found a nice used VW-Certified Tiggy for my daughters to drive. They’re ecstatic! Wanted something a little taller than the ‘R & my son’s GTI (took his to college) so they/I don’t have to worry about frontal curbage incidents, lol. 

SQ5 Oreo sandwich while I was washing up the new Tig. The angle makes the compact Tiguan look larger than the SQ, lol.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PRZFGHTR (Apr 18, 2012)

my tig has had a slow air leak on a wheel for a while now. just been topping it off. today popped wheel off to find the issue.














nice little crack, eh?


----------



## MKVAG (Mar 9, 2015)

MadDawgWA said:


> Just got her delivered today. Washed all the road grime off from the cross-country road trip on a transport truck. Then waxed her all up as well cuz, PNW weather. Added another one to the VAG AWD/4Motion stable today... found a nice used VW-Certified Tiggy for my daughters to drive. They’re ecstatic! Wanted something a little taller than the ‘R & my son’s GTI (took his to college) so they/I don’t have to worry about frontal curbage incidents, lol.
> 
> SQ5 Oreo sandwich while I was washing up the new Tig. The angle makes the compact Tiguan look larger than the SQ, lol.
> 
> ...


It must be more than the angle. I also have an sq5 and a tiguan. As I've approached both cars together from different angles, the tiguan appears larger. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bobdhd (Jul 11, 2013)

MKVAG said:


> It must be more than the angle. I also have an sq5 and a tiguan. As I've approached both cars together from different angles, the tiguan appears larger.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Yeah, funny you should mention that, I always seem to think other Tigs look smaller than mine, not too often do I look at mine and think, yeah, it’s not big. I thought for a while it was the colour but then I started seeing ones the same colour and R-line package, weird.


----------



## MadDawgWA (Nov 21, 2018)

MKVAG said:


> It must be more than the angle. I also have an sq5 and a tiguan. As I've approached both cars together from different angles, the tiguan appears larger.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Do you have any pix of your two together? Let's see them! :thumbup: The Tiguan is definitely taller than a stock B8.5 SQ5 (certainly my lowered one) so may appear larger, but I know it's definitely slightly smaller/shorter in length than the SQ as I parked it in the same spot in our garage. Double-checked the published stock specs to verify for the curious:

Specs (inches): B8.5 SQ5/PQ35 Tiguan
Wheelbase: 111.2/102.5
Length: 183.9/174.5
Width w/o mirrors: 74.5/71.2
Height: 65.3/67.1
Front Track width: 63.9/61.8
Rear Track width: 63.6/61.9

Both are great vehicles in my biased opinion and unmatched for performance, style & quality in their respective classes/pricepoint.  Cheers!


----------



## MadDawgWA (Nov 21, 2018)

Had leftover Rustoleum primer & Gloss Black high-temp engine enamel spray paint from when I did my ‘R exhaust tips, so permanently resolved the dirty/pitted/tips on the Tig as well last night. Lightly sand/prep the tips, prime, then paint with high-temp gloss to make cleaning a breeze.

If any of you, like me, can’t stand the always-dirty/sooty/rusty/pitted chrome tips, easy job, highly recommended - looks great & easier to keep clean-looking. Cheers











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadDawgWA (Nov 21, 2018)

MadDawgWA said:


> Had leftover Rustoleum primer & Gloss Black high-temp engine enamel spray paint from when I did my ‘R exhaust tips, so permanently resolved the dirty/pitted/tips on the Tig as well last night. Lightly sand/prep the tips, prime, then paint with high-temp gloss to make cleaning a breeze.
> 
> If any of you, like me, can’t stand the always-dirty/sooty/rusty/pitted chrome tips, easy job, highly recommended - looks great & easier to keep clean-looking. Cheers
> 
> ...


Before nasty tips pic for reference... I originally started masking & doing just the chrome tips, but ended up painting the pipes as well since they were ugly too, especially compared to the shiny new black tips.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MKVAG (Mar 9, 2015)

So I've been learning how to launch my Audi SQ5 by loading the torque converter. It knocks off about 0.5 second from your times. 

Has anyone tried brake torquing with the tiguan? There is no setting so you can't just pedal to the metal, you would have to modulate. 

I tried it this weekend and it wasn't too bad, better than just stomping on the gas. Scared to fully commit because I'm not sure the transmission can handle it.

Traction control off
Sport mode
Brakes fully engaged
Gas pedal to 2000 - 3000 rpms
Then let go of the brakes as you gas all the way. 

I'll get a dragy reading this week.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

MKVAG said:


> So I've been learning how to launch my Audi SQ5 by loading the torque converter. It knocks off about 0.5 second from your times.
> 
> Has anyone tried brake torquing with the tiguan? There is no setting so you can't just pedal to the metal, you would have to modulate.
> 
> ...


I put a pedal commander on mine which removes the delay from the electronic gas pedal. Definitely would improve your times and it’s fun as hell whipping through town. It allows you to really fine tune your pedal response. Can’t recommend it enough especially for the tig. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PRZFGHTR (Apr 18, 2012)

MadDawgWA said:


> Before nasty tips pic for reference... I originally started masking & doing just the chrome tips, but ended up painting the pipes as well since they were ugly too, especially compared to the shiny new black tips.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks great. might end up doing something like this while im locked down.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

recorded this during my lunch break






I removed the exterior highway portion because the wind noise is too much over the exhaust.


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

MJG44 said:


> I put a pedal commander on mine which removes the delay from the electronic gas pedal.


The e-pedal delay is from the ECM not the Pedal...


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

dorkage said:


> The e-pedal delay is from the ECM not the Pedal...


The pedal commander increases the voltage and therefore the responsiveness of the pedal by overwriting the stock voltages from the pedal to the ecm. It takes place of the gas-pedal plug and remaps the pedal response so you can fine tune it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

MJG44 said:


> The pedal commander increases the voltage and therefore the responsiveness of the pedal by overwriting the stock voltages from the pedal to the ecm. It takes place of the gas-pedal plug and remaps the pedal response so you can fine tune it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


But the delay that VW wrote into the ECM to help for emissions and general driveability is still there. Sure you can change some "Mapping", but it doesn't remove any delay.

All these pedal boxes to is make the ECM see a full throttle request sooner. I'll just push the pedal a bit farther myself and save the money for real mods.


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

dorkage said:


> But the delay that VW wrote into the ECM to help for emissions and general driveability is still there. Sure you can change some "Mapping", but it doesn't remove any delay.
> 
> All these pedal boxes to is make the ECM see a full throttle request sooner. I'll just push the pedal a bit farther myself and save the money for real mods.


Haha have fun with that buddy.  All I’m saying is I have one and I love it and recommend it to others. For all the money we throw into our tigs $280 is cheap considering you can customize the feel and response of the gas pedal. 

“In many cases, brand new cars are being limited by these manufacturers by topping out the throttle position to 80%. So even with your foot all the way to the floor, you’re not able to access 100% of the ability you thought you were purchasing. Pedal Commander removes these limits. Not only will you be able to access 100% of your power, you’ll be able to customize when how fast you want to get it.”

Not really looking to waste anymore time on the subject. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

I was finally able to put in my Tyrol sport caliper stiffening kit when I repainted the calipers. At first it took a little getting used to. After a couple of days of driving with it, I love the response. Definitely delivers a stiffer pedal and gives a smoother more controlled stop and is a lot less grabby when braking. I had stop tech slotted and drilled with Ebc pads and it was pretty grabby and jerky. This really evened it all out. For $100 it’s worth doing when you do your brakes next. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

MJG44 said:


> “In many cases, brand new cars are being limited by these manufacturers by topping out the throttle position to 80%. So even with your foot all the way to the floor, you’re not able to access 100% of the ability you thought you were purchasing...”


Who said that? You really gotta stop drinking and trying to sell the Kool-aid.

You should have spent that $280 on VCDS to see that when you push the throttle to 100%, the ECM reads, hold on to your seat buckaroo, *ONE HUNDRED ****ING PERCENT*


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

dorkage said:


> Who said that? You really gotta stop drinking and trying to sell the Kool-aid.
> 
> You should have spent that $280 on VCDS to see that when you push the throttle to 100%, the ECM reads, hold on to your seat buckaroo, *ONE HUNDRED ****ING PERCENT*


It’s a quote from their site explaining the use of the pedal commander, half of which you left out. I have one in my tig I know there is a considerable difference and I shared my experience with it. You’re sitting in your *DUNDIES* angrily pounding those keys having never tried it.  kick rocks


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

MJG44 said:


> It’s a quote from their site explaining the use of the pedal commander, half of which you left out. I have one in my tig I know there is a considerable difference and I shared my experience with it. You’re sitting in your *DUNDIES* angrily pounding those keys having never tried it.  kick rocks


You're pretty gulible eh? 

Their website clearly states 


> Pedal Commander dos not increase horsepower, but it gives you complete customization control over how you want your gas pedal to respond with acceleration.


You should actually learn something about tuning before running your mouth and sounding like an idiot. 

Fact: The delay is not removed by a pedal box since it's in the ECM
Fact: The pedal boxes just change the ratio of how much to push to the percentage the ECM sees
Fact: The stock pedal goes to 100%
False: The pedal box goes to 11

I'd tell you to do back to back runs with logging but I know you some how mess it up since you can't understand these basic things.


----------



## MKVAG (Mar 9, 2015)

MJG44 said:


> I was finally able to put in my Tyrol sport caliper stiffening kit when I repainted the calipers. At first it took a little getting used to. After a couple of days of driving with it, I love the response. Definitely delivers a stiffer pedal and gives a smoother more controlled stop and is a lot less grabby when braking. I had stop tech slotted and drilled with Ebc pads and it was pretty grabby and jerky. This really evened it all out. For $100 it’s worth doing when you do your brakes next.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That escalated fast. You two must have history.

Anyhow, I've also had the stiffening kit installed when I swapped to the golf r setup. Definitely much better feel, but in the 500 miles my brakes have been really squealing. Embarrassing kind of squealing. 

Ordered new rotors and hawks pads to replace. Hopefully the squealing goes away. Sucks because I have no more than 1000 miles on the current rotors and pads. 

I've applied the grease packet to the back of the pads, I've broken the setup in, still squeaks. 

Wondering if it's the stiffening kit.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

MKVAG said:


> That escalated fast. You two must have history.
> 
> Anyhow, I've also had the stiffening kit installed when I swapped to the golf r setup. Definitely much better feel, but in the 500 miles my brakes have been really squealing. Embarrassing kind of squealing.
> 
> ...


 Haha no history at all. Just an angry troll with time on their hands apparently. 

I have not noticed any squeaking since getting the kit but i do have my tig dynamatted and usually have the music up and haven’t driven as much because of the quarantine. I know stock calipers are supposed to create a more uneven wear maybe you’re hearing that but a 1000 miles is nothing? I would pull them off and make sure everything looks good. Did you install yourself or take it to a shop?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Project_2501 (Apr 21, 2008)

I've decided to sell the Tig finally, but once I'm closer to getting the Mini done. Which... I just pulled the engine out so I can flip it on its side and do some more chassis prep, and then I'm going to make a K-hybrid and put that in, too. 

This whole quarantine thing has given me way too much free time...


----------



## MKVAG (Mar 9, 2015)

MJG44 said:


> Haha no history at all. Just an angry troll with time on their hands apparently.
> 
> I have not noticed any squeaking since getting the kit but i do have my tig dyno matted and usually have the music up and haven’t driven as much because of the quarantine. I know stock calipers are supposed to create a more uneven wear maybe you’re hearing that but a 1000 miles is nothing? I would pull them off and make sure everything looks good. Did you install yourself or take it to a shop?
> 
> ...


Yes, I had a shop install the stiffening kit, i installed the actual calipers. 



Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MKVAG (Mar 9, 2015)

Project_2501 said:


> I've decided to sell the Tig finally, but once I'm closer to getting the Mini done. Which... I just pulled the engine out so I can flip it on its side and do some more chassis prep, and then I'm going to make a K-hybrid and put that in, too.
> 
> This whole quarantine thing has given me way too much free time...


What? Getting rid of the Tig? You have a really nice tiguan. When I got rid of my first tiguan I missed it so much I went out and bought my current one. It's a great all around car. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

Project_2501 said:


> I've decided to sell the Tig finally, but once I'm closer to getting the Mini done. Which... I just pulled the engine out so I can flip it on its side and do some more chassis prep, and then I'm going to make a K-hybrid and put that in, too.
> 
> This whole quarantine thing has given me way too much free time...


Yeah, Yeah, Yeah, you said that yrs ago..  :laugh: 

I know this is a VW forum but how's the Mini coming along? I ended up buying a Touareg TDI instead of a project Mini but haven't decided if I am going to sell the B6 Passat 3.6L 4Mo... But I can't see it sleeping outside of the garage...


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

MKVAG said:


> So I've been learning how to launch my Audi SQ5 by loading the torque converter. It knocks off about 0.5 second from your times.
> 
> Has anyone tried brake torquing with the tiguan? There is no setting so you can't just pedal to the metal, you would have to modulate.
> 
> ...



You are referring to brake-boosting and its been around for decades. Volkswagen offers a launch mode when you take off TCS, put into sport-mode and brake boost, stock.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

When you mash it, do you have issues with traction on the front wheels?


----------



## MKVAG (Mar 9, 2015)

Volkswagens-for-life said:


> You are referring to brake-boosting and its been around for decades. Volkswagen offers a launch mode when you take off TCS, put into sport-mode and brake boost, stock.


back when I had my first tiguan, 2011, this was not possible. That, or I was messing it up somehow. On my first tiguan, when you're at a stop with the left foot on the brakes and your right foot on the gas, the car would not let you rev much at all. This is with TCC off and in sport mode.

I know a lot may have changed since a 2011 Tiguan to a 2017 so thought i would ask here. Since you had it on your Tiguan for decades, maybe you found a secret way to do this, i never could before. 

Reference this post - many others experienced the same limitations as me so I'm not the only one. 
https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5239059-Launch-control/page2


----------



## MKVAG (Mar 9, 2015)

Well, this existing brake boost didn't work that well.

Even though you can brake and gas, the car won't let you take off. 

Here is the best I can do.

Next, I'll have to play with the e-brake. 

It would be nice if Volkswagen-for-life can help inform us how he has been brake boosting launches for a decade. I'll like to learn and try..









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

MKVAG said:


> Well, this existing brake boost didn't work that well.
> 
> Even though you can brake and gas, the car won't let you take off.
> 
> ...


I think Volkswagen-for-life is exaggerating a bit. My previous VW's (MK4 TDI and B6 Passat) were manuals, and if you touched the brake at the same time as the gas (ie heel-toe), as you as you let go of the brake pedal, the power is gradually applied back, not like cable controlled throttle body, so that required an adjustment in technique.

If you want max launch you better have grippy tires, such as a Max performance summer tire, like a Michelin Pilot 4S, if you can't get the power to the ground, then launch control isn't really helping you.


----------



## MKVAG (Mar 9, 2015)

BsickPassat said:


> I think Volkswagen-for-life is exaggerating a bit. My previous VW's (MK4 TDI and B6 Passat) were manuals, and if you touched the brake at the same time as the gas (ie heel-toe), as you as you let go of the brake pedal, the power is gradually applied back, not like cable controlled throttle body, so that required an adjustment in technique.
> 
> If you want max launch you better have grippy tires, such as a Max performance summer tire, like a Michelin Pilot 4S, if you can't get the power to the ground, then launch control isn't really helping you.


I do have decent tires on, but doesn't the awd help? On the Tiguan, i think an active launch control would always be better than no launch control if you have a 4motion Tiguan that is. 

I'll have to check what times the K04 GTI's are running without launch control.



Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

MKVAG - I think you're confusing a couple different ideas into one. You came in here saying you found this new idea of using the brake pedal and gas at once. I corrected you, informing you its called brake-boosting and its been around since turbocharged cars have been around (yes, you can do it on a manual also, especially from a roll). 

Next, some cars won't let (read- lots of Volkswagens) you because there is an interrupt switch so that when the brake is applied it disrupts. In the Volkswagens and Audi's you enter factory launch mode by using sport mode + TCS off and its let you launch a little higher.


----------



## MKVAG (Mar 9, 2015)

MKVAG said:


> So I've been learning how to launch my Audi SQ5 by loading the torque converter. It knocks off about 0.5 second from your times.
> 
> Has anyone tried brake torquing with the tiguan? There is no setting so you can't just pedal to the metal, you would have to modulate.
> 
> ...





Volkswagens-for-life said:


> MKVAG - I think you're confusing a couple different ideas into one. You came in here saying you found this new idea of using the brake pedal and gas at once. I corrected you, informing you its called brake-boosting and its been around since turbocharged cars have been around (yes, you can do it on a manual also, especially from a roll).
> 
> Next, some cars won't let (read- lots of Volkswagens) you because there is an interrupt switch so that when the brake is applied it disrupts. In the Volkswagens and Audi's you enter factory launch mode by using sport mode + TCS off and its let you launch a little higher.


So i said that I found it? lol. okay, i'll go back read my post. I thought i just asked if anyone has tried it and that i was in the process of trying it. 






Volkswagens-for-life said:


> You are referring to brake-boosting and its been around for decades. Volkswagen offers a launch mode when you take off TCS, put into sport-mode and brake boost, stock.


Here it seems that not only are you aware of this being around for decades, you even describe a sequence on brake boosting launch controls. This is what got me excited, if there really was a way and you in fact had been doing this for decades. this is what i wanted you to expand upon, because you sounded so certain that this was doable. and since we are in the Tiguan forum, i thought you meant this was doable on the Tiguan. 


I think it's evident now that no one has really done this on these auto tiguans because it's not possible. bummer, i was hoping you had something.


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

MKVAG said:


> So i said that I found it? lol. okay, i'll go back read my post. I thought i just asked if anyone has tried it and that i was in the process of trying it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you're confusing a very simple matter. You described something like you had just discovered it. I simply told you its called brake-boosting and its been around for decades. Now you've got your panties in this huge wad over.. well, I'm not really sure what to be frank.

Yes, you CAN brake boost a Tiguan. I have done it. Now, its not nearly as good as the Touareg, for sure, but it will do it. A tuner should be able to remove the brake pedal cut-out as they've always done in the past.


----------



## PRZFGHTR (Apr 18, 2012)

sorry to interrupt the flow here, but im curious if anyone has info on what the trim levels were in 2012 for the facelifted tiguan. my tig does not have badging indicating S/SE/SEL and i'd like to see what i am supposed to have insofar as a trim level. my gut tells me based on what edmund's has available is that i am SEL or SE with some upgraded things. but i'd like to see if anyone has anything more definitive


----------



## Roly4Mo (Nov 11, 2017)

The S came cloth seats black roof rack and black trim , no moon roof... LE has leatherette silver trim roof rack driver power seat. SE got 18" wheels fog lights in dash radio with sd card SEL leather dual power seats 19" wheels xenon lights

Sent from my LM-V350 using Tapatalk


----------



## PRZFGHTR (Apr 18, 2012)

Roly4Mo said:


> The S came cloth seats black roof rack and black trim , no moon roof... LE has leatherette silver trim roof rack driver power seat. SE got 18" wheels fog lights in dash radio with sd card SEL leather dual power seats 19" wheels xenon lights
> 
> Sent from my LM-V350 using Tapatalk


ok so i have 19s xenons, fogs, RNS-315 radio, i think the leather seats i have are only full power on the driver side.. possibly i have an SE with a few options?


----------



## eltrcutter (Aug 11, 2015)

MKVAG said:


> Well, this existing brake boost didn't work that well.
> 
> Even though you can brake and gas, the car won't let you take off.
> 
> ...


K04 4Mo Tig with Upswing method.
You load it lightly 1.2-1.5k, and as you let off the brake floor it. Much better than fully loading with the pedal to the floor.

Would definitely be better off with a higher stall converter. Whenever I complete my DQ250 swap we’ll see whats up.










1/4 just for gigs


----------



## MKVAG (Mar 9, 2015)

eltrcutter said:


> K04 4Mo Tig with Upswing method.
> You load it lightly 1.2-1.5k, and as you let off the brake floor it. Much better than fully loading with the pedal to the floor.
> 
> Would definitely be better off with a higher stall converter. Whenever I complete my DQ250 swap we’ll see whats up.
> ...


Nice! thanks for the tip, I'll try it out. 

So the ebrake method seems to work as well. Just hold the ebrake button as you rev. I haven't played with it much, but it seems I can rev to 2800 rpm before it overcomes the ebrakes and starts moving. 

I didn't discover this in case people think that. People have done this before me. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Project_2501 (Apr 21, 2008)

troystg said:


> Yeah, Yeah, Yeah, you said that yrs ago..  :laugh:
> 
> I know this is a VW forum but how's the Mini coming along? I ended up buying a Touareg TDI instead of a project Mini but haven't decided if I am going to sell the B6 Passat 3.6L 4Mo... But I can't see it sleeping outside of the garage...


It's... ah hell I have no idea.










I'm selling everything from the factory drivetrain and combining a K20A2 bottom end with a K24Z3 head for a reverse-of-the-norm hybrid that'll take boost like a champ. Won't cost any more than getting the Mini engine to 225whp, but it'll happily make double that.

While the parts sell and new ones come in, I'm building a tilt jig to flip it on its side and restore the bottom. I'll spray it all in Wurth's undercoating - looks just like classic OEM Porsche.


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

^Thats pretty neat. My buddy has an original mini he wants to drop a k20 into. Talking about one stupidly fast ride


----------



## Roly4Mo (Nov 11, 2017)

troystg said:


> Yeah, Yeah, Yeah, you said that yrs ago..
> 
> I know this is a VW forum but how's the Mini coming along? I ended up buying a Touareg TDI instead of a project Mini but haven't decided if I am going to sell the B6 Passat 3.6L 4Mo... But I can't see it sleeping outside of the garage...


That Passat sounds like the perfect donor for the Tiguan, bigger engine and bigger brakes and 4mo swap

Sent from my LM-V350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gelnnandric (Jan 7, 2020)

Fluids and filters. Also put a Turbosmart dual port on for the fun sounds. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

Did you change the filter or just for the pan?

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Gelnnandric (Jan 7, 2020)

troystg said:


> Did you change the filter or just for the pan?
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk


Did the filter too. I got the full kit from ECS. I think doing the Haldex took as long as the transmission for me to do. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gelnnandric (Jan 7, 2020)

Downpipe.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

Received some things in the mail today. One step closer to my dual exhaust. I went with the vibrant, thank you bsick for the suggestion. It is nice and compact and light and after watching some YouTube’s I’m thinking I may need a resonator to quiet it down for my wife. I’m hoping it is not much louder then the flowmaster I have on right now. 

Before having it installed I have to decide the cleanest way to cut the rear diffuser. I can measure and cut a matching notch or I could cut along the lowest arching line and have it one clean cut all the way across. After installed I plan to paint it all black.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Got air bag recall done. I'm told it sometimes bricks the control module that renders the car inoperable.

And had my sunroof drains cleaned out

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## PRZFGHTR (Apr 18, 2012)

swapped steering wheels for a Mk6 GTI wheel with paddle shifters. quite happy with the end result. Also took the time to make the push-to-talk button a mute button on the MFSW.










after i took this photo I colored in the red stitching black. the red clashed too much for me.


----------



## Whosthatguy (Aug 6, 2005)

PRZFGHTR said:


> swapped steering wheels for a Mk6 GTI wheel with paddle shifters. quite happy with the end result. Also took the time to make the push-to-talk button a mute button on the MFSW.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How hard was it to program the paddle shifter to work with the transmission?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roly4Mo (Nov 11, 2017)

Whosthatguy said:


> How hard was it to program the paddle shifter to work with the transmission?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mines took about 15min with vcds. I was lucky to get a R wheel with grey stitching.

Sent from my LM-V350 using Tapatalk


----------



## PRZFGHTR (Apr 18, 2012)

Whosthatguy said:


> How hard was it to program the paddle shifter to work with the transmission?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


VERY easy with VCDS. for me it was this simple: https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...r-retrofit&p=85968833&viewfull=1#post85968833


----------



## PRZFGHTR (Apr 18, 2012)

Roly4Mo said:


> Mines took about 15min with vcds. I was lucky to get a R wheel with grey stitching.
> 
> Sent from my LM-V350 using Tapatalk


the price for the wheel and airbag was too good to pass up.


----------



## Roly4Mo (Nov 11, 2017)

PRZFGHTR said:


> the price for the wheel and airbag was too good to pass up.


Same here. I paid $300 for a nearly mint steering wheel and airbag. Local buy, luck of the draw.

Sent from my LM-V350 using Tapatalk


----------



## PRZFGHTR (Apr 18, 2012)

Roly4Mo said:


> Same here. I paid $300 for a nearly mint steering wheel and airbag. Local buy, luck of the draw.
> 
> Sent from my LM-V350 using Tapatalk


yeah same neighborhood price wise. it was a golf R wheel you got?


----------



## Roly4Mo (Nov 11, 2017)

PRZFGHTR said:


> yeah same neighborhood price wise. it was a golf R wheel you got?


Yes. I had a gti that had no paddles, so I found a buyer for that and got the R one the next day

Sent from my LM-V350 using Tapatalk


----------



## PRZFGHTR (Apr 18, 2012)

Roly4Mo said:


> Yes. I had a gti that had no paddles, so I found a buyer for that and got the R one the next day
> 
> Sent from my LM-V350 using Tapatalk


wish i had had the thought to do that route, then....


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

PRZFGHTR said:


> yeah same neighborhood price wise. it was a golf R wheel you got?


I got one on eBay for 350 with no airbag and swapped my airbag in. They sent it with the paddles plugged in to the wrong sides so it took a couple of weeks to get it figured out. It was also
shipped from overseas so now my steering wheels vcds module is in German. Nothing a little google translate couldn’t fix though. Here’s a link if anyone is interested. So easy to swap and so much satisfaction. 

 https://www.ebay.com/itm/173855582935


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

Received my ECS HD coilover install kit in the mail today. Comes with hd strut mounts and all needed bolts to install. Planning to order the adj sway bar end links front and back and the ST Suspension XA(spoke to kw and they confirmed the xta would not work). After I get that all on and settled I will see what my alignment specs are like and will most likely buy some extra parts to correct. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

I've heard noise issues with upgraded strut mounts, including ECS


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

BsickPassat said:


> I've heard noise issues with upgraded strut mounts, including ECS


Thanks for the heads up, I heard that about the 034 but couldn’t see anything on the ECS. There weren’t any reviews to go off of on ECS. Now I see the threads with multiple complaints about them. I will try to return the mounts and keep the hardware. 

Have you heard any issues with their end links. I used spherical 034s and had to take them off. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

MJG44 said:


> Thanks for the heads up, I heard that about the 034 but couldn’t see anything on the ECS. There weren’t any reviews to go off of on ECS. Now I see the threads with multiple complaints about them. I will try to return the mounts and keep the hardware.
> 
> Have you heard any issues with their end links. I used spherical 034s and had to take them off.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ECS doesn't seem to be spherical bushings, so, it won't be noisy. Other than that, I haven't seen much reviews.


----------



## MKVAG (Mar 9, 2015)

MJG44 said:


> Received my ECS HD coilover install kit in the mail today. Comes with hd strut mounts and all needed bolts to install. Planning to order the adj sway bar end links front and back and the ST Suspension XA(spoke to kw and they confirmed the xta would not work). After I get that all on and settled I will see what my alignment specs are like and will most likely buy some extra parts to correct.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! Looking to lower my tiguan again on coils, but am hesitant. Currently on springs and it's okay, rides good, but not the look I like. Looking forward to you setup. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

new tires on order:
Nokian Entyre C/S, with aramid-reinforced sidewalls (just like my Nokian WR G4 SUV)

The "wet" safety warning is gone on my nokian Zline A/S

Nokian zline A/s at 40% by thisistan, on Flickr

ECS turbo muffler delete on order
https://www.ecstuning.com/b-ecs-parts/turbo-muffler-delete-pipe-kit/019694ecs01-01kt/


----------



## Project_2501 (Apr 21, 2008)

Well, purchased a cheap truck to haul the motorcycle around. Time to list the Tig for sale. First with all the mods, but if it doesn't sell, then I'll strip it down and part it out. :thumbup:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Project_2501 said:


> Time to list the Tig for sale. First with all the mods, but if it doesn't sell, then I'll strip it down and part it out. :thumbup:


Again?


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> Again?


Again again...

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

Project_2501 said:


> Well, purchased a cheap truck to haul the motorcycle around. Time to list the Tig for sale. First with all the mods, but if it doesn't sell, then I'll strip it down and part it out.


Gfb valve?

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Project_2501 (Apr 21, 2008)

snobrdrdan said:


> Again?





troystg said:


> Again again...
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk


Hey now, cool it you two. :laugh:

I'll have to make up a mod list, but the only bolt-ons it doesn't have is a downpipe, subframe locating kit, and it could use some rear control arm bushings so that everything is currently new or poly. :facepalm:


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

Project_2501 said:


> Hey now, cool it you two. :laugh:
> 
> I'll have to make up a mod list, but the only bolt-ons it doesn't have is a downpipe, subframe locating kit, and it could use some rear control arm bushings so that everything is currently new or poly. :facepalm:


The down pipe is in my garage...  My wife said it made her grocery getter too loud. I think it was the dog bone insert that added a tiny bit of vibration that she was feeling and interpreted it for the sound of the exhaust. Ether way I will sneak it back on at a later date. I did too much at once and didn't ease her into the mods. I did intake, DP, dog bone insert and stage 2 tune all at once. Freaked her out a little.

But the intake is still on and working well.

Thanks again for both!


----------



## Project_2501 (Apr 21, 2008)

troystg said:


> The down pipe is in my garage...  My wife said it made her grocery getter too loud. I think it was the dog bone insert that added a tiny bit of vibration that she was feeling and interpreted it for the sound of the exhaust. Ether way I will sneak it back on at a later date. I did too much at once and didn't ease her into the mods. I did intake, DP, dog bone insert and stage 2 tune all at once. Freaked her out a little.
> 
> But the intake is still on and working well.
> 
> Thanks again for both!


Hah that all would produce a heck of a change from a stock Tig, that's for sure! My dogbone insert has made the most additional vibrations from any single part to date.

I think I remember some increased vibrations with the downpipe, but I also pulled out my center carrier housing because mine is FWD. I kept it "Stage 1" to avoid the CEL. Ended up putting a full Unitronic intake on it again... I recently put aluminum CC arms w/ void-filled bushings, powerflex trailing arm bushings, new ball joints, front brake bushings, Hawk HPS pads, etc. on it. It's finally what I'd call a perfectly sorted (FWD) Tiguan. It -did- ride better on the Ohlins than the KW/HPAs, but for 1/2 the price and 1/8 the shipping time, I have no complaints there.


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

Speaking of the wife's tig, it turned this today...

Since she drives it I doubt she would catch 123456 so I did this.









Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Maltesefalcon666 (Oct 21, 2012)

Installed Thule Aeroblade roof racks and my new Thule Sonic Alpine carrier


----------



## gstrouse (Oct 13, 2000)

BsickPassat, I purchased those Nokian Zlines last year. Really like them. How are they wearing for you? About how many miles do you have on them? I replaced the original Pirelli Scorpion with the same Pirelli's at 40K because there really wasn't many if any other in that 19" size. But I really didn't like them and before they were totally gone, I replaced that second set with these Nokian. They ride a little better than the Pirelli's. Just hoping they wear well. I know have 86K on the car and only 10k on the tires.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

gstrouse said:


> BsickPassat, I purchased those Nokian Zlines last year. Really like them. How are they wearing for you? About how many miles do you have on them? I replaced the original Pirelli Scorpion with the same Pirelli's at 40K because there really wasn't many if any other in that 19" size. But I really didn't like them and before they were totally gone, I replaced that second set with these Nokian. They ride a little better than the Pirelli's. Just hoping they wear well. I know have 86K on the car and only 10k on the tires.


I didn't really keep track of the mileage. I'm on my 3rd season with them... I usually get replace tires after 2 seasons, both my winter and 3-season set. The wear rating is only 500 (which is lower than the Pirelli's 600).

A wear rating of 100 is 7158 miles. Multiply by 5, it's 35,790 miles that it is expected to wear. The 19" tire size, you don't have many choices on long wearing tires that won't break the bank, compared to the smaller wheel diameter sizes.

But needs change, I don't do much twisty roads anymore, so I'm mostly highway... so I'm getting Entyre C/S installed tomorrow.

Based on my notes the water drop mark was gone at 30000 miles. But that's around the 50% mark. If I wanted to run them bald, I'd probably get another 15,000 oil of them


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

Maltesefalcon666 said:


> Installed Thule Aeroblade roof racks and my new Thule Sonic Alpine carrier


Killer looking ride :thumbup:


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

*Nokian enTYRE C/S*

New tires installed today, ordered from www.simpletire.com, Nokian enTYRE C/S

New nokian enTYRE C/S by thisistan, on Flickr

New nokian enTYRE C/S by thisistan, on Flickr

New nokian enTYRE C/S by thisistan, on Flickr

New nokian enTYRE C/S by thisistan, on Flickr

Just inflating them to the proper pressure before I reset the TPMS monitor.

Leaking rear shock after 114,000 miles by thisistan, on Flickr

and one of my rear shocks is leaking


----------



## PRZFGHTR (Apr 18, 2012)

swapped my front and back seat 12V port/cigarette lighters for USB ports.

















pretty easy swap. toughest part was getting the ports out without a special tool.


----------



## rpphoto (Feb 10, 2014)

no pics, but today was eventful...

Had taken Tiguan in due a Manifold Code being thrown, Thankfully the Intake Manifold warranty has been extended to 125k or Mar 2025, so it was covered...

Intake Manifold Replaced with Upgraded Version, due to flap error code
Spark Plugs
Control Arm Bushings/Brackets (mine one side was tore completely through and the other partially tore
Carbon Clean while the Intake Manifold was off...
4 Wheel Alignment..


----------



## Maltesefalcon666 (Oct 21, 2012)

Volkswagens-for-life said:


> Killer looking ride :thumbup:


Thanks! Hopefully the new wheel set-up below doesn't change your mind of the overall look.

Installed Rotiform IND-T 19x10 et25 with Michelin Pilot Super Sport. I managed to get the whole set-up with less than 1,000km for $1500  I'll hopefully be able to install the Koni coiovers in a couple weeks to clean up the wheel gap.


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

Maltesefalcon666 said:


> Thanks! Hopefully the new wheel set-up below doesn't change your mind of the overall look.
> 
> Installed Rotiform IND-T 19x10 et25 with Michelin Pilot Super Sport. I managed to get the whole set-up with less than 1,000km for $1500  I'll hopefully be able to install the Koni coiovers in a couple weeks to clean up the wheel gap.


Well, I do like the other wheels _just a little bit more_, but these wheels still look great!! I'd drive it, shoot.


----------



## Maltesefalcon666 (Oct 21, 2012)

Volkswagens-for-life said:


> Well, I do like the other wheels _just a little bit more_, but these wheels still look great!! I'd drive it, shoot.


Much appreciated! I'm keeping those wheels (Audi Peelers) for my winter set-up. They came with some rash, so I'm happy using them during the crappy winter months becasue they still look great on the car.


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

Took the tig in for an oil change at ingolstadt west. Apparently I had picked up a nail in the rear left tire on the inside. Tires have about 5k on them and the nail was very close to the sidewall.










Big brand tire does free tire patches but I didn’t want to wait 2 hours for a teenager to **** up my wheel for free so I paid a shop next door $15 to fix it on the spot. Totally worth it considering he was able to salvage it. Had the owner of ingolstadt not vouched for him I probably would have gone to big brand though. Never judge a book by its cover I guess.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gelnnandric (Jan 7, 2020)

My shop finally got their APR situation sorted out, and I was able to go stage 2. Good times. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ianator157 (Mar 15, 2014)

rpphoto said:


> no pics, but today was eventful...
> 
> Had taken Tiguan in due a Manifold Code being thrown, Thankfully the Intake Manifold warranty has been extended to 125k or Mar 2025, so it was covered...
> 
> ...


What year and miles?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PRZFGHTR (Apr 18, 2012)

decided not to put my APR carbonio setup in my tiguan after removing from my mk6 gti. just can't be bothered on this car right now.


----------



## Gelnnandric (Jan 7, 2020)

Did the turbo muffler delete, and intercooler piping.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Gelnnandric said:


> Did the turbo muffler delete, and intercooler piping.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which brand is that?

My ECS tuning turbo muffler delete (for stock pipes) just arrived in the mail

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gelnnandric (Jan 7, 2020)

BsickPassat said:


> Which brand is that?
> 
> My ECS tuning turbo muffler delete (for stock pipes) just arrived in the mail
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


Just the Spulen brand. The factory one is a pretty big pain to get off. Definitely want some hex head sockets with a couple inches of length on them. If you have any other maintenance to do in that area of the car (diverter valve, or n75), it’s a good time to do it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

After suspension (tomorrow) with TT strut mounts and S3 style rear control arm bracket.

next up is transmission fluid change.

But why is the VW transmission filter so expensive? ($90)

https://parts.vw.com/p/Volkswagen_2...D/Transmission-Filter/48103841/09M325429.html

Too bad the Meyle transmission gasket/filter kit is backordered at ECS (which the previous shop I used in NJ, used a Meyle kit).

Previous shop in NJ used Pentosin ATF1. Current shop uses Liqui Moly. Ordered a 5-liter jug off of Amazon of the Pentosin ATF1 (rather stick to one brand).


----------



## Roly4Mo (Nov 11, 2017)

Beck/Arnley only 30

Sent from my LM-V350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roly4Mo (Nov 11, 2017)

FCPEuro has the meyle for 40

Sent from my LM-V350 using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Roly4Mo said:


> FCPEuro has the meyle for 40
> 
> Sent from my LM-V350 using Tapatalk


I don't see it listed on FCPeuro.

https://www.fcpeuro.com/Volkswagen-...ission/?year=2016&m=49&e=2054&t=5&b=11&d=1036

Beck & Arnley sources stuff from who knows who?


----------



## Roly4Mo (Nov 11, 2017)

Here's what I got









Sent from my LM-V350 using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Roly4Mo said:


> Here's what I got
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FCP's site sucks because it claims it only compatible with 2009 to 2014.


----------



## Roly4Mo (Nov 11, 2017)

What year is yours

Sent from my LM-V350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roly4Mo (Nov 11, 2017)

That's the same part# RockAuto uses for 2016 for OEM part

Sent from my LM-V350 using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Got my shocks & struts replaced, with TT strut mount (made by Febi-Bilstein), along with rear LCA Bracket (Meyle HD, S3 style bushing), oil change, and alignment

the rear LCA bracket, the rubber bushing was starting to tear

Meyle HD rear LCA bracket/bushing
Meyle HD control arm bushing by thisistan, on Flickr


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

Roly4Mo said:


> Here's what I got
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That one has 9 bolt holes in the gasket. I think the correct one has 8. 

My 08 passat had the 9 but the wifes 12 tig has the 8.

Sent from my LGL322DL using Tapatalk


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

33,333 miles down. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Did some driving on Veteran's Day






Needs a wash and pick out the small stone from the tires

IMG_20200525_114348343_HDR by thisistan, on Flickr


----------



## 24valvett (Feb 15, 2011)

Replaced both front axles, and ttrs rotors, then installed s3 rear control arm bushings.


----------



## PRZFGHTR (Apr 18, 2012)

picked up an ebay special, rear view camera for the trunk handle. hoping the install goes alright, im not confident that i have everything i need to make it work but we shall see..


----------



## Ianator157 (Mar 15, 2014)

24valvett said:


> Replaced both front axles, and ttrs rotors, then installed s3 rear control arm bushings.


How did the real bushings go? What tools did you use / need?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Ianator157 said:


> How did the real bushings go? What tools did you use / need?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You need to press out the original bushing and press the new one in.

It's easier to get the Meyle HD bracket with replacement bolts from ECS.

https://www.ecstuning.com/b-meyle-h...-arm-bushing-kit-rear-position/3c0199231e1kt/


----------



## 24valvett (Feb 15, 2011)

Ianator157 said:


> How did the real bushings go? What tools did you use / need?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Easy no press fit for the bushings I got them from urotuning already in the brackets for 59.99 on sale


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

I put the Whiteline kit on my B6 Passat and the powerflex units on my wifes Tig. The powerflex were press out and in, the whitelines came as a kit for both front bushings and rear trailing arm bushings.

Sent from my LGL322DL using Tapatalk


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

Project #1 
Ordered the ST suspension XA’s on sale and whiteline adjustable end links front and rear. Just heard from ST Suspension and it will be 6-8 weeks shipping. 
The shop said that coils should come with the front upper strut mount so may be returning some things when this is done. 










Also picked up the weathertech Smoked window deflectors. 

Project #2 the exhaust
I have everything ordered (vibrant exhaust, vibrant piping and magnaflow tips) and should have the tips in my hands later today. Once I have the tips I have to cut the rear valance to allow for dual tips on both sides. Pipes of course need cutting too. Looks like it will be about 33 inches wide after the cuts. It will be cutting it close. Pun intended.










I do want to paint it the whole exhaust setup black, would it be ok to paint it and install then do the baking process once installed and then do additional coats after? It says after 2 or so hours you should start the baking process so I think I will just have to wait until it’s all installed and decide then. 

**update**
Received the magnaflow tips and I am pretty disappointed in the quality for the price. Rust is already starting to form on the inside. Decided to return them and I purchased Wesdon matte black tips.


----------



## jason__ (Jun 2, 2014)

New pads and rotors all around.
Oil, all 4 filters, haldex fluid, 

Found a nail in a tire. Broke it down, glued shut, patched, no cords broke. Bubble balanced. Unfortunately only 3500 on these new skins... Damn it.


Whatever. Already dumped $450 on new tires. So upsetting.


----------



## lil'red (Jan 23, 2013)

jason__ said:


> New pads and rotors all around.
> Oil, all 4 filters, haldex fluid,
> 
> Found a nail in a tire. Broke it down, glued shut, patched, no cords broke. Bubble balanced. Unfortunately only 3500 on these new skins... Damn it.
> ...


I found a nail in my 300 mile michelin ps4s the other day on my r32 while doing some bbk test fitting. Sealed it up... good as new. Did an oil change on the wifes tiggy. First one since engine rebuild after tensioner failure. Luckly we just won the class action up here in Canada so hopefully Ill get about $21-2600 back for repair costs...

Sent via Carrier Pigeon


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Replaced my side passive cornering lights with Osram All-season.

Now I remember why I hated Hella H7 mounting, and glad my old Passat got Valeo housings.

Hella makes things too complicated for maintenance, since the tabs don't line up under their screws properly.

Valeo housings on my Passat where easy to install in the low beams, since it aligned easier in the low beams and dead simple on the high beams (friction fit)

Why couldn't Hella use the good ol' spring clip like the MK4's for something that is so accessible is beyond me.


----------



## MNJetta2013 (Sep 19, 2014)

I installed the OEM trailer hitch and wiring today.


----------



## Ianator157 (Mar 15, 2014)

I also installed my trailer wiring bracket to the electrical harness (finally). This was the last piece to the puzzle as I personally installed the TCM and under-dash Y harness myself and had an independent VW mechanic code the ECU and TCM for factory towing for $50 as opposed to $175 from dealer for coding. Ha! I chose a different kind of bracket since I used the heavy duty 2” hitch receiver instead of the smaller OE style.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

Received the wesdon black dual tips and they look so much better than the magnaflow that were over $150 more and the end desire was to paint black anyways. Not sure how long the paint will last and may even spray over an extra coat of black to be safe. 

On facebook in a tig mod group a member is doing a similar upgrade and purchased a new rear bumper that allowed for a lower valance to be attached instead of it all being one piece like my current setup. The question is he has a gen1 and according to ecs the bumper wouldn’t fit my gen2. I never know if ecs just hasn’t confirmed fitment or if in fact it definitely wouldn’t work. Looking at the bumpers I want to say it will but would love any feedback that anyone might have.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

MJG44 said:


> Received the wesdon black dual tips and they look so much better than the magnaflow that were over $150 more and the end desire was to paint black anyways. Not sure how long the paint will last and may even spray over an extra coat of black to be safe.
> 
> On facebook in a tig mod group a member is doing a similar upgrade and purchased a new rear bumper that allowed for a lower valance to be attached instead of it all being one piece like my current setup. The question is he has a gen1 and according to ecs the bumper wouldn’t fit my gen2. I never know if ecs just hasn’t confirmed fitment or if in fact it definitely wouldn’t work. Looking at the bumpers I want to say it will but would love any feedback that anyone might have.
> 
> ...


The early Tiguan bumper isn't going to fit because the shape of the taillight is different.

Your lower rear valence is detachable from the rest of the bumper.


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

BsickPassat said:


> The early Tiguan bumper isn't going to fit because the shape of the taillight is different.
> 
> Your lower rear valence is detachable from the rest of the bumper.


As always thanks for the reply I can always count on you to chime in. 

It would be just the lower rear valance that I want to switch out so tails shouldn’t affect it but not sure if the clips would line up properly. This is his gen 1 that he converted to the gen 2 rear. His lower Valance is two pieces. The fact he was able to convert his rear gives me hope it would fit our gen 2.








Next Pic of a similar bumper but it is textured and not painted. Shows where the additional rear spoiler valance would mate up. 








With lower installed 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## energie23vw (Jun 28, 2016)

MJG44 said:


> As always thanks for the reply I can always count on you to chime in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anybody know the part number for the textured lower valence?


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

energie23vw said:


> Anybody know the part number for the textured lower valence?


Here are the part numbers for the pictures I added above. I believe it is textured with no optic sensor holes 5NO-807-521-R-2Z0. 

The lower valance that is silver and clips into it is 5NO-807-568V7R. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MNJetta2013 (Sep 19, 2014)

Got the trailer wiring coded at Ken Vance Volkswagen in Eau Claire, WI, then went to U-Haul to pick up a trailer, then back to Ken Vance Volkswagen to get the headline for our 2004 Jetta GLS, then home in St. Charles, MN. Everything ran great, except me forgetting the ball and drawbar at home and then needing to buy a new one.

Oh, well.


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

Did this a few weeks ago:










$9500CDN to repair. 

Took the buyback for $4700CDN




This 2013 R-Line + Tech should arrive tomorrow.











K04 and other bolt-ons will be swapped on soon enough.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

MJG44 said:


> It would be just the lower rear valance that I want to switch out so tails shouldn’t affect it but not sure if the clips would line up properly. This is his gen 1 that he converted to the gen 2 rear. His lower Valance is two pieces. The fact he was able to convert his rear gives me hope it would fit our gen 2.


If you want a 2 piece rear valance, you want a Sport or R-line lower rear bumper.
I know those had it


----------



## PRZFGHTR (Apr 18, 2012)

caught a big old crack on the windshield while driving in yesterday morning. hoping the company i use to replace can get me OEM glass.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

ATF drain and refill with Pentosin ATF1

Why Pentosin? The first time, my old shop in NJ that trusted uses Pentosin.

Current shop prefers liqui moly. But I rather keep it to one brand as much as possible.

Decided wait until the next change to replace the filter.

Next up... Brakes

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

Bumper is cut. One step closer.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

Here's my new used 2013 R-Line. I think I'll call him Henry.


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

New vibrant performance exhaust is installed. I previously had a mild magnaflow on so going into it I was worried with how loud it would be based off YouTube’s of other vws with the vibrant. 

However it is as quiet as stock was. My wife will be happy but I’m bummed I was hoping it would be equal to the magnaflow sound wise. All in all it’s probably better for my marriage and neighbor relations but damn.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lil'red (Jan 23, 2013)

MJG44 said:


> New vibrant performance exhaust is installed. I previously had a mild magnaflow on so going into it I was worried with how loud it would be based off YouTube’s of other vws with the vibrant.
> 
> However it is as quiet as stock was. My wife will be happy but I’m bummed I was hoping it would be equal to the magnaflow sound wise. All in all it’s probably better for my marriage and neighbor relations but damn.
> 
> ...


Cut out the resonator!!!

Sent via Carrier Pigeon


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

lil'red said:


> Cut out the resonator!!!
> 
> Sent via Carrier Pigeon


Totally forgot about the stock resonator! Thanks man appreciate you mentioning that. Is that something I can easily do myself with the right tools. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

MJG44 said:


> Totally forgot about the stock resonator! Thanks man appreciate you mentioning that. Is that something I can easily do myself with the right tools.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Unless you have a pipe bender and welder... Not quite a DIY job

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

While waiting on my coilovers to come in I’ve been looking at side steps or running boards to essentially create a body kit on the sides. I’ve seen some lowered tigs with this and it looks great. In my limited research I am drawn to the 
Romik RB2 Black Running Board. They are just over $500 and It looks pretty sturdy and is all black like I want. What is everyone else running?


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Anyone can make the board look sturdy. The sturdy is in how it is mounted to the car.


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

BsickPassat said:


> Anyone can make the board look sturdy. The sturdy is in how it is mounted to the car.


Yes the mounting looks very straight forward with some heavy duty brackets. That’s why I’m more inclined to pay the extra money instead of purchasing on eBay or AliExpress. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

Found out what the terrible noise on my old Tiguan was. 


















Slightly relived since I thought it was more serious than this. So I'll be alright to shove this whole K04 setup in the Rline soon, provided the transfercase wasn't damaged.


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

Battery went out one month after the 3 yr free replacement warranty. Cheap AutoZone Duralast Gold.

However they had a 60 month prorated warranty on it also.

They took $80 off a new Duralast Platinum AGM battery so I went with that. This should be the last battery I have to put in the tig as she is eyeing the Arteon...



Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

LED rear reflectors came in... now I need to decide how to use them:

A) Redundant tail lights or b) Rear Fog lights

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01ENRT5L0/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

BsickPassat said:


> LED rear reflectors came in... now I need to decide how to use them:
> 
> A) Redundant tail lights or b) Rear Fog lights
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01ENRT5L0/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


How is the install on those? Do you change the wiring to achieve the different uses or is it a programming thing in vcds?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

The wife and kids got me a vw sunshade for the tig for Father’s Day and I love it. Completely covers the whole front windshield. Rolls up and goes behind the driver seat.
























woke up this morning before the family so I decided to rip out the stock intake system and put back in my apr stage 1 and 2 intake. I think I’m going to get a new stage 1 cus of the fading color. Hard to justify when it works well though. 

For my exhaust I’m debating whether to cut out the resi or to install a vacuum actuated exhaust cutout for full annoying sound when I want it. With my wife driving it half the time I feel the cutout would be beneficial. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

MJG44 said:


> How is the install on those? Do you change the wiring to achieve the different uses or is it a programming thing in vcds?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It has 3 wires, ground, low light and bright light. 

I haven't installed it yet because I'm not sure how I want it to function yet.

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

BsickPassat said:


> It has 3 wires, ground, low light and bright light.
> 
> I haven't installed it yet because I'm not sure how I want it to function yet.
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


Do you need to remove the lower valance or do you pry it out?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MNJetta2013 (Sep 19, 2014)

Ianator157 said:


> I also installed my trailer wiring bracket to the electrical harness (finally). This was the last piece to the puzzle as I personally installed the TCM and under-dash Y harness myself and had an independent VW mechanic code the ECU and TCM for factory towing for $50 as opposed to $175 from dealer for coding. Ha! I chose a different kind of bracket since I used the heavy duty 2” hitch receiver instead of the smaller OE style.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I paid under $60 for the coding at Ken Vance VW in Eau Claire, WI.


----------



## Ianator157 (Mar 15, 2014)

MJG44 said:


> The wife and kids got me a vw sunshade for the tig for Father’s Day and I love it. Completely covers the whole front windshield. Rolls up and goes behind the driver seat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can I be nosy and ask about your catch can? What brand and how is it mounted / where? Curious if you had to customize a bracket to make it work or if the catch can is specifically for MK6 / Tiguan / TSI setups. While I’m being nosy, did you get your hood struts from Russia or another source? I’m sure you’ve covered it in previous discussions but I haven’t looked into them in many months and I don’t remember any other options other than Russian in origin. Thanks man! Love the Windshield sun reflector; I just purchased an aftermarket reflector kit of two that fold up and have an internal wire for rigidity. Does the job, but doesn’t have the VW logo on it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

MJG44 said:


> woke up this morning before the family so I decided to rip out the stock intake system and put back in my apr stage 1 and 2 intake. I think I’m going to get a new stage 1 cus of the fading color. Hard to justify when it works well though.
> 
> For my exhaust I’m debating whether to cut out the resi or to install a vacuum actuated exhaust cutout for full annoying sound when I want it. With my wife driving it half the time I feel the cutout would be beneficial.


I saw you inquire about the Dinan module in the classifieds....what's holding you back from tuning it though?


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

Ianator157 said:


> Can I be nosy and ask about your catch can? What brand and how is it mounted / where? Curious if you had to customize a bracket to make it work or if the catch can is specifically for MK6 / Tiguan / TSI setups. While I’m being nosy, did you get your hood struts from Russia or another source? I’m sure you’ve covered it in previous discussions but I haven’t looked into them in many months and I don’t remember any other options other than Russian in origin. Thanks man! Love the Windshield sun reflector; I just purchased an aftermarket reflector kit of two that fold up and have an internal wire for rigidity. Does the job, but doesn’t have the VW logo on it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The catch can is from BFI Black Forest industries. It comes with a custom mount bracket that fits the tig perfectly. I purchased it used and when I received it I was missing an o ring and reached out to bfi and for free they shipped me a full set of o rings. I thought that was pretty cool of them to do. Shipping probably cost them a couple of bucks but I did offer to pay when I inquired but their response was it is in the mail no need to send payment. One small detail I will mention is the screws holding the catch can top on came silver and I bought the black ones to match and I also put on a valve at the bottom of the can for easy emptying.



















For the struts. I purchased them on eBay from an “American” company a couple of years ago. However, the install video they linked me to was two Russian guys installing it in the snow, so yes probably came from Russia haha. 

All in all it was very easy to put together. It comes with 2 brackets that you attach to the sides of the engine bay and a bracket that attaches to the sides of the hood. Install the struts and connect and you are golden. Some kits come with a mount on only one side but I felt this kit was safer in case one strut were to fail the other would still keep it from falling. I absolutely love them, pop the hood, release the latch and it rises up, no more hood prop. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

snobrdrdan said:


> I saw you inquire about the Dinan module in the classifieds....what's holding you back from tuning it though?


I had on the npm and loved it for a year or so but it did some weird **** with the plug near the turbo and fried it. I replaced the connection and then started to get misfires. I am now traumatized and won’t be putting it back on. The Dinan intrigued me because it has only one plug and skews the the fuel trim. 

As for tuning I really want to badly. I just got through the dealers 2 year warranty and started the 3 year extended warranty through a third party. I’m worried if I tune and something goes wrong the dealer will tell the third party and I’ll be up ****s creek. I contemplated purchasing an extra ecu for tuning purposes but am kind of out of my element and don’t want to mess things up. Any guidance on the best way to do this would be much appreciated. I assume I need to to use vcds to get the part number then source one and send it off for tuning or install and flash tune?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

After more research I think I am ready to pull the trigger on a tune. Thank you snobrdrdan for the last comment and getting me researching the idea. So in my research it looks like apr stage 1 is a stronger tune then unitronic. With apr stage 1 at a shop 30 mins from me they said it would be $59 to install/flash and $599.99 for the tune. I have seen in some old posts people mention there being a sale on them allowing you to toggle between different presets. Also in those posts there was not yet a tcu tune and I was wondering if one was ever made. 

I like the unitronic with the idea of buying the chord and flashing at home. Nets out to a similar price with the current sale going on but I could do it all from home. And with Covid that is a little more enticing. Looks like the difference in hp is not all that much. Was hoping to get some feedback from people running both tunes to try and figure out what would be best for me. TIA


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

MJG44 said:


> After more research I think I am ready to pull the trigger on a tune. Thank you snobrdrdan for the last comment and getting me researching the idea. So in my research it looks like apr stage 1 is a stronger tune then unitronic. With apr stage 1 at a shop 30 mins from me they said it would be $59 to install/flash and $599.99 for the tune. I have seen in some old posts people mention there being a sale on them allowing you to toggle between different presets. Also in those posts there was not yet a tcu tune and I was wondering if one was ever made.
> 
> I like the unitronic with the idea of buying the chord and flashing at home. Nets out to a similar price with the current sale going on but I could do it all from home. And with Covid that is a little more enticing. Looks like the difference in hp is not all that much. Was hoping to get some feedback from people running both tunes to try and figure out what would be best for me. TIA
> 
> ...


APR EMCS costs extra, and uses the cruise control buttons to toggle in between programs.

If Big SoCal Euro show is on this year in San Diego, Eurocode would be representing APR there, and would probably have a sale.

APR never made a TCU tune for the tiptronic, only for DSG's.

And APR has Stage 1+ tunes for intakes.


----------



## lil'red (Jan 23, 2013)

MJG44 said:


> After more research I think I am ready to pull the trigger on a tune. Thank you snobrdrdan for the last comment and getting me researching the idea. So in my research it looks like apr stage 1 is a stronger tune then unitronic. With apr stage 1 at a shop 30 mins from me they said it would be $59 to install/flash and $599.99 for the tune. I have seen in some old posts people mention there being a sale on them allowing you to toggle between different presets. Also in those posts there was not yet a tcu tune and I was wondering if one was ever made.
> 
> I like the unitronic with the idea of buying the chord and flashing at home. Nets out to a similar price with the current sale going on but I could do it all from home. And with Covid that is a little more enticing. Looks like the difference in hp is not all that much. Was hoping to get some feedback from people running both tunes to try and figure out what would be best for me. TIA
> 
> ...


So heres my input on this never ending debate.. 

APR. Great tuner with the ability to deliver the end user a couple more HP that you will barely notice on your daily. In lots of research they have had problems with high hp builds pushing things too far causing some catastrophic failures.

You should be able to get the fullly loaded tune for $599 when they go on sale.. (usually happens spring and fall) and Im surprised that the dealer is charging you extra to flash it...

The ability to change between tunes (91/93/100/valet) based on octane is decent... but most of the time youll end up sticking with one program. Theres also a kill code that once input wont allow your car to start if youre going to park it for a long time somewhere where you dont want it boosted (airport parking or at home on vacation or something). This code also works while youre driving if you just so happen to input it not knowingly accidently. It happened to my buddy while a whole bunch of us were driving to his summer cabin. He didnt know what happened. Ebded up having it towed to a dealership.. it sat there for a week before they finally figured it out (they couldn't see it was tuned... but one of the techs figured it must have been eventually). When i was going to tune my mk5 GTI i wanted to go with APR... i endes up going Unitronic as thars what my mechanic deals with.

Unitronic... set it and forget it. Its smooth and is set to run 93(94) octane. Their customer support is pretty aweaome. I had absolute faith in the product and would install them over and over. My tiguan isn't tuned as its the wifes and she doesn't care... we have a mk4 r32 for having fun with..

Also with unitronic... you purchase the cable and you can switch it between stock and tuned whenever you go to the dealer for service if you so desire...



Sent via Carrier Pigeon


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

Also with Uniconnect+ cable if you decide to do stage 2 you can again do it yourself.

I had APR on my GTI, Unitronic on the B6 Pass at and Tiguan. 

Loved the ability to switch between programs with Apr.

Loved being able to flash the car myself with Unitronic.

The clear winner is.... Either. Both will put a smile on your face every time you drive.

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Antonio_ (Jun 24, 2020)

Hey new to the form I got a 2017 Tiguan awd 4 motion and looking to do some simple mods what are your recommendations 

Ideas I had so far are 
- chrome delete 
- emblem delete 
- tint 
- exhaust 
- fog light install


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

Appreciate all the input from you guys. I like the unitronic for the fact you can take it off before a dealer trip. One thing I forgot to mention is that i live in so cal and only have access to 91. It looks like when running 91 the hp gain for Uni is only 45. Also there is no uni stage 2 without going to 93. 

However, with apr they offer about +70 bump in hp with an intake and I would still be able to upgrade to go stage 2 if I installed a dp to gain +77hp. I don’t think the tune with the option to toggle between fuels would help since I am so limited in my choices for fuel. 

Still waiting on my ST’s to arrive and I am planning to install a Polarfis box before I tune so I can see the differences. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

Antonio_ said:


> Hey new to the form I got a 2017 Tiguan awd 4 motion and looking to do some simple mods what are your recommendations
> 
> Ideas I had so far are
> - chrome delete
> ...


Some things i have done off the top of my head. In no particular order. I drive a 2015 fwd. 

Intake (neuspeed, apr)
Oil catch can
Rear wiper delete (kill all wipers)
Npm or piggyback if not wanting to tune
Pedal commander (many despise this but having run one I love it and always recommend) 
Led tails and headlights (BEC auto)
Blue tinted aspherical side mirrors
Gfb dv+
Purchase vcds for tweaks to the car 
Badge inlay and wraps
Hood struts (If you plan to work on the engine yourself)
Polarfis (allows you to customize the metrics being measured in the mfd, planning to install soon)
P3 gauge 
New wheels/tires/brakes and rotors
Brake stiffener kit 
Abt rep front grill
Lowering springs/ coils 
Red r8 coils ( I went black last time to match the rest of my black engine bay) 
Euro headlight switch with light sensor for auto lights


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ianator157 (Mar 15, 2014)

Picked up OBDELEVEN Pro next gen which is both IOS and Android compatible and performed a few tweaks so far. I thought the needle sweep / celebration would be no big deal but both the simple “app” and long coding aren’t working for some reason. A few things I performed successfully were deactivate rear windshield wiper upon reverse; activate comfort (window) closing via key fob long press; auto comfort / window close when rain detected; coming home lights w/fog lights on auto. I was interested in getting the oil temp sensor displayed on the MFD but I’m not sure this is possible for the Tiguan as the only coding I’ve seen doesn’t match up with the long coding byte length on that module / section. Anyway, the tool will come in handy soon when I need to perform rear brake / rotor replacement and need to retract and reset the electronic parking brake properly. Have any neato coding suggestions?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PRZFGHTR (Apr 18, 2012)

debating putting a RNS510 into the tig. are there any specific revs i should avoid or will any newer one do?

I forget what i have in my mk6 GTI but i love the RNS510's look/function.


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

PRZFGHTR said:


> debating putting a RNS510 into the tig. are there any specific revs i should avoid or will any newer one do?
> 
> I forget what i have in my mk6 GTI but i love the RNS510's look/function.


If you don't have Dynaudio just get a RCD330. Android Auto and Car Play on the newer versions. Should be plug and play on the 2010+ Tiguans.


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

Ianator157 said:


> I was interested in getting the oil temp sensor displayed on the MFD but I’m not sure this is possible for the Tiguan as the only coding I’ve seen doesn’t match up with the long coding byte length on that module / section.


I don't think any 5N NAR Tiguans had the oil temp sensor. Once it's installed it sounds trivial to code in on other MK6s.
https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5682890-Oil-Temp-on-the-MFD-How-Hard-Can-It-Be-(Part-II

Keep in mind that the VI R is an FSI and the oil pan is very different.


----------



## Ianator157 (Mar 15, 2014)

dorkage said:


> I don't think any 5N NAR Tiguans had the oil temp sensor. Once it's installed it sounds trivial to code in on other MK6s.
> https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5682890-Oil-Temp-on-the-MFD-How-Hard-Can-It-Be-(Part-II
> 
> Keep in mind that the VI R is an FSI and the oil pan is very different.


Got ya; thanks man!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## echomatics (Oct 19, 2012)

dorkage said:


> If you don't have Dynaudio just get a RCD330. Android Auto and Car Play on the newer versions. Should be plug and play on the 2010+ Tiguans.


What are the options IF you do have the Dynaudio?


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

echomatics said:


> What are the options IF you do have the Dynaudio?


Apparently it might work with certain coding. But these are random people on Reddit saying "IDK what you're talking about I have an RCD330 with Dynaudio and it's great" while there is a thread with a few pages in the MK6 R forum and most posts are "it sounds like complete crap in the Dynaudio system."

So I don't know. I'm personally not risking it and am doing an amp bypass in mine with a Pioneer headunit with a 3 way "network" crossover.


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

SLAMMED THE **** OUT OF IT TODAY.















Just kidding. I have to take it as low as it could go without the wheels on to yank the engine out of the 2010 to get ready to swap it into the 2013.


















Only took about 3.5 hours with 2 of them being by myself with a few stubborn parts, like a driver ball joint that wouldn't come out of the control arm.


----------



## lil'red (Jan 23, 2013)

dorkage said:


> SLAMMED THE **** OUT OF IT TODAY.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow. Making me jealous with your garage setup. I just looked at the specs of the lift and it would JUST fit in my garage. How far apart are yours mounted??? Ive got 116" wall to wall also see the aristos up in the wall. What are your summer wheels?

Sent via Carrier Pigeon


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

lil'red said:


> Wow. Making me jealous with your garage setup. I just looked at the specs of the lift and it would JUST fit in my garage. How far apart are yours mounted??? Ive got 116" wall to wall also see the aristos up in the wall. What are your summer wheels?
> 
> Sent via Carrier Pigeon


I'm not sure how far apart I put them. It's a 20x20 garage. I'll measure tomorrow after I tidy everything up.
Current R32 wheels are 8" wide aristo reps.


----------



## lil'red (Jan 23, 2013)

dorkage said:


> I'm not sure how far apart I put them. It's a 20x20 garage. I'll measure tomorrow after I tidy everything up.
> Current R32 wheels are 8" wide aristo reps.


Ahh nice. Ive gotten everything to do my bbk install in the front waiting for my buddy from Virginia to come home to Toronto to see his parents to bring me rear adapters to run my cayenne 18z brakes. Its forcing me to go 20 mm spacers on the stock bbs rc/aristo wheels. Gotta roll the fenders now. 

I wonder what it will take to convince the wife to do the lift... although I wont be able to lift the cayenne with it. Itd do wonders for the wookie and tiggy 

Sent via Carrier Pigeon


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

lil'red said:


> I wonder what it will take to convince the wife to do the lift... although I wont be able to lift the cayenne with it. Itd do wonders for the wookie and tiggy


I can't imagine the Cayenne weighs more than 6000lbs. It's GVRW might be over 6000lbs, but it's actual weight should be well under 6000lbs.


----------



## lil'red (Jan 23, 2013)

dorkage said:


> I can't imagine the Cayenne weighs more than 6000lbs. It's GVRW might be over 6000lbs, but it's actual weight should be well under 6000lbs.


I think it might be. Where i work... we have a bulk loading facility for trucks owned by our company across the street. Ive been wanting to drive both the pepper and the wookie over and weigh them. Itll be pretty accurate within 20 lbs. But I dont have the width in the garage to make it work either. I think Id need closer to 120-125" spacing... 116 should do ok for the other 2 though.

Sent via Carrier Pigeon


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

I had a polarFIS that I bought a year ago just sitting in my garage waiting to install. This was an eassyyy thing to do and is pretty cool. Literally a one screw, 10 min job. Wife needed the car so I haven’t had enough time to fully program and customize it but here’s some metrics that it can pull and display on your MFD. 

Some other cool features are the tvfree which allows videos while moving. Stopwatch, which can time your acceleration (add a start speed and end speed) or time laps. 












































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Went to a Last Sunday driving meet

June 2020 last sunday by thisistan, on Flickr

June 2020 last sunday by thisistan, on Flickr

June 2020 last sunday by thisistan, on Flickr

Driving route:
https://www.google.com/maps/dir/McD...1c!2m2!1d-118.758748!2d34.1541917!2m1!2b1!3e0


----------



## lil'red (Jan 23, 2013)

dorkage said:


> I'm not sure how far apart I put them. It's a 20x20 garage. I'll measure tomorrow after I tidy everything up.
> Current R32 wheels are 8" wide aristo reps.


You get a chance to measure? Check outside to outside post if you could

Sent via Carrier Pigeon


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

lil'red said:


> You get a chance to measure? Check outside to outside post if you could
> 
> Sent via Carrier Pigeon


I haven't yet. I still have the blue Tiguan on jack stands since I don't have axles in the front hubs. I was planning to clean up the garage tomorrow since it's a holiday. I'll measure once it have it tidied up.


----------



## lil'red (Jan 23, 2013)

dorkage said:


> I haven't yet. I still have the blue Tiguan on jack stands since I don't have axles in the front hubs. I was planning to clean up the garage tomorrow since it's a holiday. I'll measure once it have it tidied up.


No worries man. Much appreciated! Happy Canada Day! Not much else to do... were going strawberry picking with our little guy. Id love to clean up my garage and shed though lol.

Sent via Carrier Pigeon


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

105" inside to inside. + 36" for the bases.


----------



## lil'red (Jan 23, 2013)

dorkage said:


> 105" inside to inside. + 36" for the bases.


So 141 total? Ive got about 116 to play with in my tiny garage guess it wont work

Sent via Carrier Pigeon


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

My romik running boards came in today. It will probably be a couple of weeks before I will have time to install. But they sure do look pretty.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

A set of Brembo Xtra's (front and rear) came in the mail from Rock Auto

Brembo Xtra rotors by thisistan, on Flickr


----------



## Ianator157 (Mar 15, 2014)

MJG44 said:


> My romik running boards came in today. It will probably be a couple of weeks before I will have time to install. But they sure do look pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look forward to seeing how these turn out


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

I finally did some VCDS mods to my 2013.

Stupid Needle Sweep, because why not. Rain Closing Windows, Closing Windows via Remote, Folding Mirror when holding lock**, Litres to fill and a few other things. Not sure what else I should add. I wish I could disable ESP instead of just ASR.

** All of the guides I saw ( https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...de-mirrors-DIY-tutorial-(nice-coding-feature) ) said to change the following channel "(9)-System_Parameter_0-System Parameter Byte8"
Mine only listed each channel, not the individual byte. So I just opened "System_Parameter_0-System Parameter" and counted from 0 to 8 (to get to byte 8), landed on a 90 like they all had one theirs. Changed it to 95 and I got auto folding mirrors.


----------



## systo (May 4, 2015)

BsickPassat said:


> A set of Brembo Xtra's (front and rear) came in the mail from Rock Auto
> 
> Brembo Xtra rotors by thisistan, on Flickr


Any chance of specs? Looking to replace the stock ones.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## systo (May 4, 2015)

Replaced the parking brake lever with one that had the auto hold button. Anyone know how to enable via vdcs?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

systo said:


> Replaced the parking brake lever with one that had the auto hold button. Anyone know how to enable via vdcs?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You will need to add a few wires to the Parking Brake Module and then change the coding. It's pretty simple from the looks of it. I am going to add it to my 2013. I miss it after having it for years.

https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5541336-Retro-fitting-Auto-Hold

Should be similar to this.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

systo said:


> Any chance of specs? Looking to replace the stock ones.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


https://www.bremboparts.com/america/en/catalogue-us/disc/09-9772-1X

https://www.bremboparts.com/america/en/catalogue-us/disc/08-A202-1X

Also leaning towards Centric PosiQuiet Ceramic:
1) Costs half as much as EBC Redstuff
2) Already post cured. EBC wants you to bed-in the pads with the 10x 60mph to 5 mph stops to transfer a film layer AND the heat does the post cure of the resins. I just don't have anywhere safe to do it without getting pulled over, unless I go do it on the freeway at 3am when no one is on the road.
3) Comes with the factory style shims for the rear pads. I reused the factory ones when Akebono Euro-Ceramics were installed.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Looks like my transmission sprang a leak.... guess I have to get it towed to the shop on Monday. Maybe the drain plug is leaking???


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

BsickPassat said:


> Looks like my transmission sprang a leak.... guess I have to get it towed to the shop on Monday. Maybe the drain plug is leaking???


I can't imagine the drain plug leaking. It is recessed so I don't think it would be scrapped either. 

Maybe the coolant line to the radiator?

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

troystg said:


> I can't imagine the drain plug leaking. It is recessed so I do.t think it would be scrapped either.
> 
> Maybe the coolant line to the radiator?
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk


It's definitely not the coolant that is leaking. The viscosity of the dripped fluid is too thick to be coolant, and the color isn't right for the coolant on a paper towel, as well as the coolant level is fine.

It's likely that the gasket for the drain plug wasn't replaced at the last drain & refill.


----------



## Ianator157 (Mar 15, 2014)

Anyone with a MK1 facelift Tig swap amber side markers with clear? If so, where did you source them? A quick search on this forum didn’t result in any hits. Thanks-


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

.


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

BsickPassat said:


> It's definitely not the coolant that is leaking. The viscosity of the dripped fluid is too thick to be coolant, and the color isn't right for the coolant on a paper towel, as well as the coolant level is fine.
> 
> It's likely that the gasket for the drain plug wasn't replaced at the last drain & refill.


I think the transmission cools IN the radiator. Liquid to liquid cooling they call it. There should be transmission lines that run to the radiator.

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

troystg said:


> I think the transmission cools IN the radiator. Liquid to liquid cooling they call it.


No, all NAR automatics have a dedicated transmission cooler that cools the transmission fluid directly.


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

dorkage said:


> No, all NAR automatics have a dedicated transmission cooler that cools the transmission fluid directly.


You mean Tiguans correct? My b6 Passat definitely was liquid to liquid.

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

troystg said:


> You mean Tiguans correct? My b6 Passat definitely was liquid to liquid.
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk


Well yes. We are in the Tiguan forum.


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

dorkage said:


> No, all NAR automatics have a dedicated transmission cooler that cools the transmission fluid directly.


Where is this dedicated cooler located, and does it have lines running from the transmission?

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

troystg said:


> Where is this dedicated cooler located, and does it have lines running from the transmission?
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk












It's on the cooling stack and directly connects to the transmission.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

dorkage said:


> It's on the cooling stack and directly connects to the transmission.


#10 pipe in the diagram is what was leaking

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

BsickPassat said:


> #10 pipe in the diagram is what was leaking
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


Interesting. How hard was it to change the thermostat? Or did it just need an oring?


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

BsickPassat said:


> #10 pipe in the diagram is what was leaking
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


Not as easy as the drain plug but better than a damaged transmission!

Hope it wasn't too bad a fix.

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

A local shop family trusts has my car, it got towed there today. Fortunately it's a Japanese car shop, so they should be familiar with a Japanese transmission. It is also a few blocks from home, instead of a 15 minute drive to the usual Euro shop

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

dorkage said:


> I can't imagine the Cayenne weighs more than 6000lbs. It's GVRW might be over 6000lbs, but it's actual weight should be well under 6000lbs.


Depending on the year, Cayenne weigh around ~4700lbs.


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

Volkswagens-for-life said:


> Depending on the year, Cayenne weigh around ~4700lbs.


In that case the lift I have will be able to lift it.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

5N0317027B was replaced. Somehow there was a leak in the hard line (o-rings fine)

Failed transmission hard line by thisistan, on Flickr

Failed transmission hard line by thisistan, on Flickr

Looks like something was rubbing on it, maybe the clamp for the intercooler outlet rubber pipe (where it attaches to the plastic throttle inlet pipe)???


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

Damn. Good find.

I'll have to be mindful of that when I swap my motor (hopefully this weekend if Unitronics gets back to me)


----------



## PRZFGHTR (Apr 18, 2012)

the other day we got some rain and my pano sunroof screen got stained - the downside of a beige interior... i also had some pre-exisitng headliner stains so yesterday i cleaned all those up and it seems like it worked pretty well.


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

Bye bye semi decent fuel economy.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

dorkage said:


> Bye bye semi decent fuel economy.


I think I struggle to get 20 mph highway with a 16 cu fit box on.


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

BsickPassat said:


> I think I struggle to get 20 mph highway with a 16 cu fit box on.


That's not what I want to hear.  This is also 16 cu ft.

I'll be going on a 3600KM trip with it soon. We need it because of the dogs. Not enough room inside for the dogs and a week of stuff.





Dog tax.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

dorkage said:


> That's not what I want to hear.  This is also 16 cu ft.
> 
> I'll be going on a 3600KM trip with it soon. We need it because of the dogs. Not enough room inside for the dogs and a week of stuff.
> 
> ...


I did a cross-country trip (USA) to move from the East Coast to West Coast. Tires is also very key. My previous UHPAS tires sucked up the gas, which led to the 20 mpg. A good touring Low resistance tire will help slightly.


----------



## lil'red (Jan 23, 2013)

When I switched from my dot2014 235/65/17 tires to 275/45/20 this year on the cayenne my fuel economy went through the floor. That was the only change and went from 650-700 km per tank with no gas light on to 600 km like clockwork with the needle tickling the red empty line... I toyed with the idea of a box and had roof racks for the tiguan and the r32 for long road trips with the family (kid and dog) but ended up convincing thr wife I need a daily/tow vehicle for the R when necessary for wookies in the woods so ended up with the cayenne.

Where you headed? Itll be a fantastic time going east or west to explore our wonderful country.

Sent via Carrier Pigeon


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

lil'red said:


> Where you headed? Itll be a fantastic time going east or west to explore our wonderful country.


Gotta head to Thunder Bay for some family stuff. Not looking forward to the drive. Hopefully the 2013 makes it without issue. Leaving next Sunday or Monday at like 3AM. Going to try to have everything ready by tomorrow or Tuesday.


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

dorkage said:


> That's not what I want to hear.  This is also 16 cu ft.
> 
> I'll be going on a 3600KM trip with it soon. We need it because of the dogs. Not enough room inside for the dogs and a week of stuff.
> 
> ...


Beautiful dogs. 

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## lil'red (Jan 23, 2013)

dorkage said:


> Gotta head to Thunder Bay for some family stuff. Not looking forward to the drive. Hopefully the 2013 makes it without issue. Leaving next Sunday or Monday at like 3AM. Going to try to have everything ready by tomorrow or Tuesday.


Ahh yes. The wonderful drive through northern ontario. 2 lanes for ever.. its amazing how far you can drive and stay in one province. Your tiggy should do just fine... good first shakedown test!! 

From where you are gonna take the sxenic route north along 7 through algonquin then 11or 17 or all business 401/400/69/11or17 i loved goibg alob superior (last time I drove it it was just after a forest fire about 16 years back now when I was a roadie for a band for a summer when I was 20.

Sent via Carrier Pigeon


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

Business + highway 17 on the way there I think. 11 might be safer due to the lack of hills though.


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

lil'red said:


> When I switched from my dot2014 235/65/17 tires to 275/45/20 this year on the cayenne my fuel economy went through the floor. That was the only change and went from 650-700 km per tank with no gas light on to 600 km like clockwork with the needle tickling the red empty line... I toyed with the idea of a box and had roof racks for the tiguan and the r32 for long road trips with the family (kid and dog) but ended up convincing thr wife I need a daily/tow vehicle for the R when necessary for wookies in the woods so ended up with the cayenne.
> 
> Where you headed? Itll be a fantastic time going east or west to explore our wonderful country.
> 
> Sent via Carrier Pigeon


I'm sure you gained a TON of weight going to larger wheels, I'm sure you gained a ton of weight going w/ larger tires, and your rolling resistance went through the roof having those obnoxiously wide tires on it. I'm not surprised if we're talking a loss of 5mpg.


----------



## lil'red (Jan 23, 2013)

Volkswagens-for-life said:


> I'm sure you gained a TON of weight going to larger wheels, I'm sure you gained a ton of weight going w/ larger tires, and your rolling resistance went through the roof having those obnoxiously wide tires on it. I'm not surprised if we're talking a loss of 5mpg.


the rolling resistance absolutely... went from stock 17" wheels to 20" bbs forged wheels... weight wise it shouldnt be THAT much of a difference.... and i know the difference between static and rotational weight but I didnt think it would be as significant as it is. And my wheel/tire size is what is bormally specced nowadays... they actually go up to 21" 295 wide

Sent via Carrier Pigeon


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

lil'red said:


> the rolling resistance absolutely... went from stock 17" wheels to 20" bbs forged wheels... weight wise it shouldnt be THAT much of a difference.... and i know the difference between static and rotational weight but I didnt think it would be as significant as it is. And my wheel/tire size is what is bormally specced nowadays... they actually go up to 21" 295 wide
> 
> Sent via Carrier Pigeon


17s to 20's is a huge jump. You'd have to look the weights up for the stock 17s vs the bbs 20s but I bet those BBS are still heavier than the 17s. 

All I'm saying is unless you offroad or something 275s and 295s are completely unnecessary and just excess weight, poorer turning circles, worse handling, worse mpg, etc etc.


----------



## Ianator157 (Mar 15, 2014)

Just in the mail: “tint” Lamin-X protective film for headlights fogs and side markers. Will update with photos once I’m done messing it up 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lil'red (Jan 23, 2013)

Volkswagens-for-life said:


> 17s to 20's is a huge jump. You'd have to look the weights up for the stock 17s vs the bbs 20s but I bet those BBS are still heavier than the 17s.
> 
> All I'm saying is unless you offroad or something 275s and 295s are completely unnecessary and just excess weight, poorer turning circles, worse handling, worse mpg, etc etc.


Oh absolutely. And on a 5250 lb(weighed it on the freight scale at work finally) suv with a V6 engine its not winning any speed records either. But im not too concerned with the mpg or efficiency of it really.. if I was... I'd have something different as a daily. lol.

Sent via Carrier Pigeon


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

Finally had some time to install my black romik RB2’s. My main purpose for installing is aesthetics and basically using them as side skirts. I’m pleased with the install and fit and would highly recommend Romik to anyone looking to put on a set of nice running boards. 



































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

Had to come into work on a Sunday to accept delivery for a washer and dryer and decided to bring some wrap and trim parts to mess around with. 

I have tried wrapping the piece below the airbag multiple times by hand but the middle hole always looked like ****. Finally I just left the wrap stretched over the hole and called it a day. My wife then said she missed being able to put her fingers through that hole. 

I only brought a small square of wrap so this was my first and only try. It looks good but it stretched too thin at the bottom of the hole and the chrome is showing through. It also isn’t a clean line. Overall though I’m pretty happy with it and pretty positive I can get a better outcome next time by allowing the wrap to sag in the suck down more. 

Also gives me hope that I can nicely wrap any trim that I can fit in that square. What all have you guys wrapped or changed in the interior?


















































Kill All Chrome 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maltesefalcon666 (Oct 21, 2012)

Installed a set of Koni coilovers over the weekend. Rear is too low currently, so I'll have to raise it a bit to prevent rubbing on the arch when hitting bumps.


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

Maltesefalcon666 said:


> Installed a set of Koni coilovers over the weekend. Rear is too low currently, so I'll have to raise it a bit to prevent rubbing on the arch when hitting bumps.


Dammit James we're going to lowering the front more not raising the rear!


----------



## eltrcutter (Aug 11, 2015)

Put OEM S3 18x8 wheels on it. Inspired on the Rallyguan. I dig the look quite some, but needs a drop and mild spacers IMO.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Maltesefalcon666 said:


> Installed a set of Koni coilovers over the weekend. Rear is too low currently, so I'll have to raise it a bit to prevent rubbing on the arch when hitting bumps.


How many threads left, to get the front lower?


----------



## Maltesefalcon666 (Oct 21, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> How many threads left, to get the front lower?


I still have plenty. I'm trying to see if I'm going to be bottoming out or rubbing with it at its current height before lwoering naymore. I already had to raise the rear several threads because I mangled the inside of the arch trim :laugh: I'll also see if it drops the next few days after settling.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Maltesefalcon666 said:


> I mangled the inside of the arch trim


Hmmm...I think I *_might_* have mentioned that before


----------



## Maltesefalcon666 (Oct 21, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> Hmmm...I think I *_might_* have mentioned that before


I know, I know lol i got too ambitious with the level of drop. One minor pot hole let me know that I was being too ambitious, so I raised the back about an inch and shouldn't have anymore issues. This set up is actually really comfortable and rides awesome. Thanks again for the recommendations and guidance :thumbup:


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

Finally found a shop that would weld on the qtp exhaust cutout. Haven’t wired it yet so still not sure how it will sound. Hoping to get it wired up this weekend.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bkpapi12 (Feb 17, 2008)

Purchased a new to me 2016 sel.








First thing was installing the rear oem seat cover.








Had to remove rear seat headrests. Headrest 9 me 0. Went downstairs 9 different times finally gave up on pulling headrest. But its on lol


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Ordered new pads to go along with the drilled Brembo rotors...

Centric Posi-quiet ceramics with new rear caliper carrier bolts (believe it or not, they are stretch bolts, so theoretically it should be replaced every time... I didn't get them replaced on the first brake job...and on my old Passat, the head sheared off on the 3rd brake job).


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

bkpapi12 said:


> Purchased a new to me 2016 sel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


https://youtu.be/zWyiHvArtK8


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bkpapi12 (Feb 17, 2008)

MJG44 said:


> https://youtu.be/zWyiHvArtK8
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thank you! :thumbup: found about 10 video's none as good as this


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

Trying to install the electric cutout but need some help with the wiring. I don’t have my meter on me of course and can’t tell which wire is which. I am trying to tap the driver side under the seat 8 pin plug. I believe the brown is the ground but need to find which would be the 12v hot. 

I tapped the blue/black and got no power. There are a couple of places that could be failing aside from wiring. Hoping to get my meter back tonight to verify things but would love input if anyone is familiar or another easy place to tap in the cabin. Here are pics of the install so far. 









Fished the plug from the cutout to the engine bay. If you don’t have a fish tape in your garage I suggest getting one it has come in handy more times then I can count.








Fishing the wire from the engine bay to the cabin with the help of my 5 year old son. 









If you are ever having to break through the firewall aquaphor was a savior. After three tries with the fish tape I got to thinking. I have a 7 month old and use aquaphor for my tattoo healing as well. I taped the wire to the fish and put a layer of aquaphor on it and it slid through like a dream. 

If anyone has a wiring diagram or has figured this out in the past I would appreciate any input. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gstrouse (Oct 13, 2000)

bkpapi12 said:


> Purchased a new to me 2016 sel.


Very nice! Congrats on your purchase.


----------



## bkpapi12 (Feb 17, 2008)

gstrouse said:


> Very nice! Congrats on your purchase.


Thank you!


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

Once I was able to get my meter back from my father in law, I was able to find that it was pin 3 I needed. After getting that wired correctly I was able to hear the click from the receiver but there was no valve actuation. Turns out I had two issues. 

So back up on the ramps and looked under the car and the water proof connector wasn’t fully seated. Prongs were bent and were not seating properly. After bending and adjusting the prongs under the car I finally got it connected. I turned on the car and pressed the remote and could hear the drone of the electric cutout. Finished by about 8am and get to enjoy my Sunday. 


Ultimately I am really glad I went electric. I like to be able to press it for 2 out of the 6 seconds that it takes to fully open. This gives it some volume without being ridiculous. Also at full open I’m sure there is loss of power from the turbo. Happy I did it and easy to reverse if I ever need to. 

Fully closed:








1-2 seconds








Full open: 








Remote finally working










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bkpapi12 (Feb 17, 2008)

MJG44 said:


> Once I was able to get my meter back from my father in law, I was able to find that it was pin 3 I needed. After getting that wired correctly I was able to hear the click from the receiver but there was no valve actuation. Turns out I had two issues.
> 
> So back up on the ramps and looked under the car and the water proof connector wasn’t fully seated. Prongs were bent and were not seating properly. After bending and adjusting the prongs under the car I finally got it connected. I turned on the car and pressed the remote and could hear the drone of the electric cutout. Finished by about 8am and get to enjoy my Sunday.
> 
> ...


Sound clip please


----------



## lil'red (Jan 23, 2013)

MJG44 said:


> Once I was able to get my meter back from my father in law, I was able to find that it was pin 3 I needed. After getting that wired correctly I was able to hear the click from the receiver but there was no valve actuation. Turns out I had two issues.
> 
> So back up on the ramps and looked under the car and the water proof connector wasn’t fully seated. Prongs were bent and were not seating properly. After bending and adjusting the prongs under the car I finally got it connected. I turned on the car and pressed the remote and could hear the drone of the electric cutout. Finished by about 8am and get to enjoy my Sunday.
> 
> ...


+2 for sound clips !!!

Sent via Carrier Pigeon


----------



## jason__ (Jun 2, 2014)

How would it being wide open reduce turbo performance?

They hate any type of restriction. 

The fact air can blow out nearly right away without being pushed through more tubing and probably a muffler? Is really going to help spooling. Huge difference? Not sure. Some difference? Absolutely.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Most of the back pressure is at the stock downpipe, where immediately after the turbine is the first catalytic converter, then the second one.


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

bkpapi12 said:


> Sound clip please


I can’t post videos because I don’t have a YouTube account. I posted some videos on a Facebook group. Tiguan lowered and performance. The videos don’t really do it justice though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ianator157 (Mar 15, 2014)

Installed my rear 15mm spacers on my 2016 R line Tig w/ 19” wheels. I got the front and back kit from Spullen (USP Motorsports) but the fronts are back ordered apparently. Here’s a photo of the flush fitment.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bkpapi12 (Feb 17, 2008)

Ianator157 said:


> Installed my rear 15mm spacers on my 2016 R line Tig w/ 19” wheels. I got the front and back kit from Spullen (USP Motorsports) but the fronts are back ordered apparently. Here’s a photo of the flush fitment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I swore I wasn’t gonna mod my Tiguan. But after seeing your spacers. I went and got my 10mm & 15mm out the closet and installed them. Glad i did!


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Hopefully you put a little anti-sieze on the spacers. Don't want the spacer to sieze to the brake rotor or the wheels.


----------



## bkpapi12 (Feb 17, 2008)

BsickPassat said:


> Hopefully you put a little anti-sieze on the spacers. Don't want the spacer to sieze to the brake rotor or the wheels.


definitely a good heads up :thumbup::thumbup: Never had them stick to wheel but i did have them stick to rotor before. So i modded the spacers both sides


----------



## wasbaggedonce (Oct 21, 2016)

Pulled the fender liners on my girlfriends Tiguan to clean out some leaves and noticed this open hole into the engine bay. There's one on each side of the car and the fender liner doesn't cover it. It's just open to the elements. I feel like this is something that should be plugged?


----------



## TheMatrix17 (Oct 11, 2018)

wasbaggedonce said:


> Pulled the fender liners on my girlfriends Tiguan to clean out some leaves and noticed this open hole into the engine bay. There's one on each side of the car and the fender liner doesn't cover it. It's just open to the elements. I feel like this is something that should be plugged?


Mine is also open, I think it’s supposed to be like that from factory.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RocketTig (Oct 8, 2009)

Installed new Koni active rear shocks and a Neuspeed 25mm rear sway bar. 
Downpipe and stage 2 coming soon !!


----------



## eltrcutter (Aug 11, 2015)

RocketTig said:


> Installed new Koni active rear shocks and a Neuspeed 25mm rear sway bar.
> Downpipe and stage 2 coming soon !!


How are the Koni shocks riding for you? 
If you’ve put some seat time obviously. 
Im eyeballing them hard.


----------



## echomatics (Oct 19, 2012)

eltrcutter said:


> How are the Koni shocks riding for you?
> If you’ve put some seat time obviously.
> Im eyeballing them hard.


Would also love to hear about them as I have been looking at the Koni Sports with Eibach springs (Lowering but not as much as the H&R). Seems that perhaps the Special Active Shock Kit from Koni might be an option but have read mixed reviews on lowering with a dual valve hydraulic system over time.

Thanks!


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

eltrcutter said:


> How are the Koni shocks riding for you?
> If you’ve put some seat time obviously.
> Im eyeballing them hard.


I installed koni special actives about a year ago after going to springs and not liking the ride with stock dampers. They have been awesome and made the ride and cornering much smoother. Pretty soon I’m going to coils just to get it a little lower but nothing to do with my special actives. Nothing but good things to say about them but again it’s only been about a year or 15k. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RocketTig (Oct 8, 2009)

Went to visit some friends this weekend, 3 hours each way. The new Koni shocks felt great. I only have them on the rear so far, need to finish the front strut install.

I had a low oil pressure light that came on about a week ago. After reading all the posts I thought for sure my engine was toast. Checked the oil pressure switch and oil poured out of it. I replaced the switch for $15 and so far so good after my long weekend trip with no problems. 

Upcoming projects include Koni active struts for the front, CTS downpipe and Unitronic stage 2 ... if my engine does not blow up


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

RocketTig said:


> Installed new Koni active rear shocks and a Neuspeed 25mm rear sway bar.
> Downpipe and stage 2 coming soon !!


EPA is cracking down on tuners. APR stopped selling downpipes and soon will stop selling their stage 2 programs. Expect others to follow

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Qmulus (Sep 5, 2015)

BsickPassat said:


> EPA is cracking down on tuners. APR stopped selling downpipes and soon will stop selling their stage 2 programs. Expect others to follow
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


Word is the EPA is imposing $10k fines per instance on companies selling the non OE spec downpipes as they are now classified as "emissions defeat devices". The whole "for offroad use only" clause won't keep them safe anymore. I don't think anyone is selling downpipes or Stage 2 tunes anymore. I am guessing that means Stage 3 and further is done too...


----------



## RA14R (Aug 10, 2020)

Got a new to me R-Line


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMatrix17 (Oct 11, 2018)

RA14R said:


> Got a new to me R-Line
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations! Enjoy! Are those 19s or 18s? 

How do you find the ride? Is it stiff?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RA14R (Aug 10, 2020)

TheMatrix17 said:


> Congratulations! Enjoy! Are those 19s or 18s?
> 
> How do you find the ride? Is it stiff?
> 
> ...


Thank you! 19’s and at times yea the ride can be stiff but nothing I can’t handle


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chard54 (Sep 2, 2018)

BsickPassat said:


> EPA is cracking down on tuners. APR stopped selling downpipes and soon will stop selling their stage 2 programs. Expect others to follow
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk



I get it... but damn that sucks. Not that I really had plans to go stage 2 on the tig but for car culture in general that is a bummer.


----------



## bkpapi12 (Feb 17, 2008)

And what a beauty ^^^^


----------



## RA14R (Aug 10, 2020)

bkpapi12 said:


> And what a beauty ^^^^


Thank you, I think it’s safe to say it was well taken care of by the previous owner


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RocketTig (Oct 8, 2009)

Installed my CTS downpipe today. Took about 5 hours taking my time. Looks great and fit perfect. Changing the PCV in the morning then Unitronic stage 2 and a test drive !!




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

RocketTig said:


> Installed my CTS downpipe today. Took about 5 hours taking my time. Looks great and fit perfect. Changing the PCV in the morning then Unitronic stage 2 and a test drive !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is the same as the wife's setup on her 12 Tig. The CTS DP with new motor mounts did vibrate her much more than stock and she wasn't happy. But she got used to it. Now she dislikes driving other cars cause they have no power and handle like crap. Her comment.

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMatrix17 (Oct 11, 2018)

Hey guys, I have a ‘16 R-Line with the 19” wheels and when I bought the car, the place where I was, the roads were fine so I was totally okay with the suspension, but now, I changed locations and the roads here are atrocious, full of cracks and potholes. I’m looking for a way to make the ride more confortable, I don’t know if it springs, shocks or both that will improve the ride, without taking away from the look. I’m okay going to 18” wheels with a higher profile tire, but I’m not sure if that’s going to be enough. Any ideas?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ianator157 (Mar 15, 2014)

TheMatrix17 said:


> Hey guys, I have a ‘16 R-Line with the 19” wheels and when I bought the car, the place where I was, the roads were fine so I was totally okay with the suspension, but now, I changed locations and the roads here are atrocious, full of cracks and potholes. I’m looking for a way to make the ride more confortable, I don’t know if it springs, shocks or both that will improve the ride, without taking away from the look. I’m okay going to 18” wheels with a higher profile tire, but I’m not sure if that’s going to be enough. Any ideas?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yep should be the correct change for the desired ride; 18’s 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ianator157 (Mar 15, 2014)

RocketTig said:


> Installed my CTS downpipe today. Took about 5 hours taking my time. Looks great and fit perfect. Changing the PCV in the morning then Unitronic stage 2 and a test drive !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! So going CATless? Is this applicable for AWD or just FWD? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Ianator157 said:


> Nice! So going CATless? Is this applicable for AWD or just FWD?


No it's catted, if you look at the center section of the 3 piece pipe.

It can fit either FWD or AWD:
https://www.ctsturbo.com/product/cts-turbo-mk1-vw-tiguan-and-8u-audi-q3-1-8t-2-0t-high-flow-cat/


----------



## RocketTig (Oct 8, 2009)

Ok i got the new PCV installed but was not able to flash Sunday as the software was not set correct. I called Unitronic Monday morning and was able to flash to stage 2 Monday afternoon. The first test drive was awesome !!!

Second test drive and I got an engine light. I scanned and got a bunch of codes, thought it was something to do with the flash so i cleared the codes. Next test drive went great and then the 4th drive I get an engine light again. I pulled the codes and got P0507, P119A and P2015. Cleared the codes again and test drove again this morning. All good on drive #5 but drive #6 and the engine light is on again. So today I am getting the same codes and P0171 also. 

Not sure yet what is causing the codes, possibly high rpm at cold start. After the engine warms up, it seems to run fine. 

Possibly the new PCV ?? 

Maybe the stage 2 tune ???

Never had any engine lights while I have been stage 1+ for the past 6 months. I am going to flash back to stage 1 and see if the engine light goes away. I can also put the old PCV back and see if that helps. 

Fun times !!


----------



## Ianator157 (Mar 15, 2014)

snobrdrdan said:


> No it's catted, if you look at the center section of the 3 piece pipe.
> 
> It can fit either FWD or AWD:
> https://www.ctsturbo.com/product/cts-turbo-mk1-vw-tiguan-and-8u-audi-q3-1-8t-2-0t-high-flow-cat/


I see it now; awesome. I need me that!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

RocketTig said:


> Ok i got the new PCV installed but was not able to flash Sunday as the software was not set correct. I called Unitronic Monday morning and was able to flash to stage 2 Monday afternoon. The first test drive was awesome !!!
> 
> Second test drive and I got an engine light. I scanned and got a bunch of codes, thought it was something to do with the flash so i cleared the codes. Next test drive went great and then the 4th drive I get an engine light again. I pulled the codes and got P0507, P119A and P2015. Cleared the codes again and test drove again this morning. All good on drive #5 but drive #6 and the engine light is on again. So today I am getting the same codes and P0171 also.
> 
> ...


Is your tune explicitly for a downpipe? That built-in cat isn't doing squat.. you're prob. gonna need a spacer or to get a high-flow cat in there. The 2.0t can be a real bitch to trick when it comes to cats


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

"Stage 2" from Unitronic doesn't test the cats and will be CEL free.


----------



## echomatics (Oct 19, 2012)

After so many years I finaly pulled the trigger and planted the Tiggy!

Bilstein B6 Performance Front and Back
Eibach Pro Kit Springs
New Strut Mount Kit


----------



## Qmulus (Sep 5, 2015)

Today I started the transformation on my '09 SE FWD. Soon it will be fully AWD. Today it got the Haldex rear diff, axles, spindles and mk6 Golf R suspension installed. No, the the subframe did not have to be changed, as these parts basically bolted in. I found that one of my original rear springs had one coil broken at the bottom, so at least I can say that I needed to do the suspension anyway. Last weekend I had replaced the rear speed sensor harnesses as the FWD harnesses are shorter than the ones for AWD because the sensors are in a different spot on the AWD spindles. The other nice thing is that the left harness also included the level sensor wiring, so I could finally finish the last of the factory AFS system wiring and install the level sensor properly. I had it just taped up in one position in the back next to the spare. Now it is all functional, exactly as it would have been from the factory. I did need to install a few nutserts in the subframe and lower control arm, but the holes were already there. Noone looking at it would know that it didn't come from the factory that way. All that is left for wiring is to route the Haldex wiring up to the front and hook it up to power and powertrain CAN, and some coding changes. 

Oh, last week I also had the cracked windshield replaced and had them put in the windshield with the provision for the light/rain sensor. While the glass was out I ran the wires, which was SOOO much easier than doing it with the windshield in place. It also got the power wire for the Passat visor with Homelink, so I can get that working properly. Everything will be wired as it would have been from the factory, down to the same tape, and terminals for the BCM and fuse panel.

There are lots more parts to go in pretty much every part of the car, but I won't go into that until they actually go in. The plan is to make this car the Tiguan R that VW should have made, using all (well pretty much all) factory parts. Hmmm, one of these days I should probably post pictures as well.

Soo, why do all of this to a FWD SE? Well, I don't have much into the car having bought it originally with a blown engine, and my daughter having totaled it (you would never know now), and the parts were all pretty much junkyard or take-off parts from Golf Rs, TT RSs, etc. Doing the work I did today is probably the only work that I wouldn't have had to do to make what I have in mind had I started with an AWD Tiguan, so it was $400 or so in parts and six hours of my labor. Not bad I would say.


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

Qmulus said:


> Today I started the transformation on my '09 SE FWD. Soon it will be fully AWD. Today it got the Haldex rear diff, axles, spindles and mk6 Golf R suspension installed. No, the the subframe did not have to be changed, as these parts basically bolted in. I found that one of my original rear springs had one coil broken at the bottom, so at least I can say that I needed to do the suspension anyway. Last weekend I had replaced the rear speed sensor harnesses as the FWD harnesses are shorter than the ones for AWD because the sensors are in a different spot on the AWD spindles. The other nice thing is that the left harness also included the level sensor wiring, so I could finally finish the last of the factory AFS system wiring and install the level sensor properly. I had it just taped up in one position in the back next to the spare. Now it is all functional, exactly as it would have been from the factory. I did need to install a few nutserts in the subframe and lower control arm, but the holes were already there. Noone looking at it would know that it didn't come from the factory that way. All that is left for wiring is to route the Haldex wiring up to the front and hook it up to power and powertrain CAN, and some coding changes.
> 
> Oh, last week I also had the cracked windshield replaced and had them put in the windshield with the provision for the light/rain sensor. While the glass was out I ran the wires, which was SOOO much easier than doing it with the windshield in place. It also got the power wire for the Passat visor with Homelink, so I can get that working properly. Everything will be wired as it would have been from the factory, down to the same tape, and terminals for the BCM and fuse panel.
> 
> ...


If I had the skills to pull that transformation off especially for that cheap, I would do it in a heartbeat. That would be a really cool build to see unfold I hope you start a thread on it. 

As for me I just received the euro bumper from Las Vegas. I’m glad it’s finally here but now I have to figure out how to get it to piece together. Seems like a very small task compared to an awd swap but a big one for me none the less. I am still waiting on my ST XAs to come in as well so the bumper should keep me occupied until they finally arrive. 


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## echomatics (Oct 19, 2012)

MJG44 said:


> If I had the skills to pull that transformation off especially for that cheap, I would do it in a heartbeat. That would be a really cool build to see unfold I hope you start a thread on it.
> 
> As for me I just received the euro bumper from Las Vegas. I’m glad it’s finally here but now I have to figure out how to get it to piece together. Seems like a very small task compared to an awd swap but a big one for me none the less. I am still waiting on my ST XAs to come in as well so the bumper should keep me occupied until they finally arrive.
> 
> ...


NICE! That is going to look amazing. Can't wait to see how you figure it out. Where did you find one??


----------



## PRZFGHTR (Apr 18, 2012)

nice find on the bumper. if its anything like my mk6 GTI you'll do fine. take your time to not break tabs.


----------



## lil'red (Jan 23, 2013)

I always liked the other facia. A buddy of mine who worked for vw said there were the 2 options and vw north america decided to go with the sportier design and looked like it had more clearance... 

its gonna look sweet and super unique over here! 

Sent via Carrier Pigeon


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

I actually got it here in the classifieds thread. Definitely was stoked to find it already put together but the only downside is I don’t have the r line flares and the bumper does. As you all know it would cost thousands or be a miracle if I could find a full set of r line flares and even then I would need an r line rear bumper, also difficult to find. 

To remedy the issue I ordered a lower valance to replace the painted one already on the bumper that should connect to my flat wheel fenders. I don’t think it will look as aggressive though so I want to try and get my flats to mate up with the lower r and see if I can pull it off cleanly somehow. I’m thinking I could maybe cut the bumper a 1/4 of the way up the flare to meet up with the bottom of my flats. 

I will have to wait until I have a good chunk of time to mess around with it because there is a lot of tabs. I will keep you all updated. 

When my ST’s finally come in, they are saying early October now, I will getting as low as I can on static and I am extremely worried about ground clearance with this new bumper. It has never been an issue before and I have always loved not having to worry about scraping but I crave a change. So we will see worse comes to worse I still have a perfectly good facelift bumper ready. 

**side note is anyone on bc racing coilovers? I have a chance to change from the ST’s because of how long it is taking. It seems like BC are not as highly regarded as ST’s despite the added features of front camber plates. If I do switch I would be looking at the extreme lows with swift springs. It looks like they may be 4-6 weeks to ship as well. If anyone has any input it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Qmulus (Sep 5, 2015)

I love the front bumper. I never understood why we got the Sport and Style bumper for the early Tiguans, and the Track and Field for the facelift. I guess VW wanted to make it more "off roady" looking. 

You will need the inner fenders and belly pan from a pre-facelift Tiguan to match up to that bumper properly. The inner fenders are an easy swap and not very expensive. I still want to find the Chinese spec front bumper. It uses the early headlights with the later grills and foglights. I like the late Sport and Style (Euro) bumpers, but I want to stay with my early AFS HIDs. My ideal look would the China spec bumper, with early HIDs, color matched R line door trim and the R line rear, with late style rear taillights. Oh, and paint it Rising Blue like my mk6 Golf R.


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

Qmulus said:


> I love the front bumper. I never understood why we got the Sport and Style bumper for the early Tiguans, and the Track and Field for the facelift. I guess VW wanted to make it more "off roady" looking.
> 
> You will need the inner fenders and belly pan from a pre-facelift Tiguan to match up to that bumper properly. The inner fenders are an easy swap and not very expensive. I still want to find the Chinese spec front bumper. It uses the early headlights with the later grills and foglights. I like the late Sport and Style (Euro) bumpers, but I want to stay with my early AFS HIDs.


I thought the belly pan or “engine splash guard” was the same between mk1 and mk1.5. Im hoping to get to the salvage yard soon and see if there are any vws I can get parts from. 

I purchased the lower bumper valance for a gen 1 that should get it to match with the flat wheel fenders. Assuming I have the same bumper as the ones I’ve been researching haha. 

I also haven’t heard about the inner fender, appreciate the help. Is this the part I would need... and the left one as well of course. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Qmulus (Sep 5, 2015)

I would take a good used factory body part over a new aftermarket part any day, including the inner fender wells and belly pans. That stuff is usually poorly formed, and the belly pans in particular seem to be made of lesser quality plastics. I would get the factory parts on those. But, of course, YMMV.


----------



## Gelnnandric (Jan 7, 2020)

Put this bad boy in. Got the wrong hose kit though, and had to do some alterations with the stock ones and some Mishimoto couplers. ECS list the wrong kit as fitting the Tiguan, so if you want one, you’re best off ordering straight from Wagner.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PRZFGHTR (Apr 18, 2012)

sounds about right for ECS.


----------



## Ianator157 (Mar 15, 2014)

Installed 10mm front spacers finally on my 2016 Tig. Had a lot of leaves and dirt collected in the rear portion of the wheel well liner, so if you are removing your front wheels for any reason I would recommend removing a few liner torx screws to clear out the crap that collects behind there. Anti-seize is your friend, FYI. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RocketTig (Oct 8, 2009)

Replaced the rear main seal. Timing chain and tensioner getting replaced next


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Replaced glovebox light with an LED bulb

IMG_20200915_205306988 by thisistan, on Flickr


----------



## TheMatrix17 (Oct 11, 2018)

Ianator157 said:


> Installed 10mm front spacers finally on my 2016 Tig. Had a lot of leaves and dirt collected in the rear portion of the wheel well liner, so if you are removing your front wheels for any reason I would recommend removing a few liner torx screws to clear out the crap that collects behind there. Anti-seize is your friend, FYI.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How do you like those ECS spacers? Any issues with vibrations at higher speeds, or braking?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

Gelnnandric said:


> Put this bad boy in. Got the wrong hose kit though, and had to do some alterations with the stock ones and some Mishimoto couplers. ECS list the wrong kit as fitting the Tiguan, so if you want one, you’re best off ordering straight from Wagner.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm glad somebody around here bucked up and got the Wagner setup. My predictions on the 2.0 TSI using that IC combined w/ some tuning and basic bolt-ons, the IC should make an additional ~20-25hp. I hope you'll data-log static intake temps before/after, though you probably won't


----------



## Gelnnandric (Jan 7, 2020)

Volkswagens-for-life said:


> I'm glad somebody around here bucked up and got the Wagner setup. My predictions on the 2.0 TSI using that IC combined w/ some tuning and basic bolt-ons, the IC should make an additional ~20-25hp. I hope you'll data-log static intake temps before/after, though you probably won't


I don’t have a way to data-log, but it seems to pull more consistently. I’m APR stg2, and currently the bottleneck is the stock turbo. 

I did actually get the right hoses from Wagner, making it a direct bolt in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

Gelnnandric said:


> Volkswagens-for-life said:
> 
> 
> > I'm glad somebody around here bucked up and got the Wagner setup. My predictions on the 2.0 TSI using that IC combined w/ some tuning and basic bolt-ons, the IC should make an additional ~20-25hp. I hope you'll data-log static intake temps before/after, though you probably won't <img src="http://www.vwvortex.com/Anthony/Smilies/smile.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Smile" class="inlineimg" />
> ...


I can definitely believe pulling more consistently. In the tiguan there is PLENTY that you can do before replacing the turbo that will give you some gains... TIP, intercooler upgrade, tuning, intake plus the extended intake that goes along the back side of the engine, there's that turbo elbow (can't recall name), Audi r8 coil packs, downpipe, cat upgrade or delete, muffler delete. All of those mods when combined are worth pretty significant power on the TSI.


----------



## Gelnnandric (Jan 7, 2020)

Volkswagens-for-life said:


> I can definitely believe pulling more consistently. In the tiguan there is PLENTY that you can do before replacing the turbo that will give you some gains... TIP, intercooler upgrade, tuning, intake plus the extended intake that goes along the back side of the engine, there's that turbo elbow (can't recall name), Audi r8 coil packs, downpipe, cat upgrade or delete, muffler delete. All of those mods when combined are worth pretty significant power on the TSI.


I’ve got the CTS Turbo intake, along with catless downpipe. Turbo muffler delete, and the outlet pipe. I did the R8 coils right after I went stage 1, cause I blew the factory ones. I’ve still got the factory exhaust, but eventually planning on just running a vibrant resonator and deleting the rest. I still need the throttle body pipe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

Gelnnandric said:


> Volkswagens-for-life said:
> 
> 
> > I can definitely believe pulling more consistently. In the tiguan there is PLENTY that you can do before replacing the turbo that will give you some gains... TIP, intercooler upgrade, tuning, intake plus the extended intake that goes along the back side of the engine, there's that turbo elbow (can't recall name), Audi r8 coil packs, downpipe, cat upgrade or delete, muffler delete. All of those mods when combined are worth pretty significant power on the TSI.
> ...


Cool! Off to a great start. How does it run?


----------



## chard54 (Sep 2, 2018)

Gelnnandric said:


> I’ve got the CTS Turbo intake, along with catless downpipe. Turbo muffler delete, and the outlet pipe. I did the R8 coils right after I went stage 1, cause I blew the factory ones. I’ve still got the factory exhaust, but eventually planning on just running a vibrant resonator and deleting the rest. I still need the throttle body pipe.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Curious how it runs catless on a stage 1? Is there a reason you haven't gone stage 2?


----------



## Gelnnandric (Jan 7, 2020)

Volkswagens-for-life said:


> Cool! Off to a great start. How does it run?


It runs pretty good. Probably need to get the suspension and brakes up to task, then go k04. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gelnnandric (Jan 7, 2020)

chard54 said:


> Curious how it runs catless on a stage 1? Is there a reason you haven't gone stage 2?


I’ve been stage two for about three or four months. I did run catless stage one for a bit, because my tuner was having issues with APR software. 

There wasn’t very much difference running catless stage one. Now going stage two, it really gives it a nice power curve. Once the car hits 3k or so, it really starts moving. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

Gelnnandric said:


> There wasn’t very much difference running catless stage one.


That's surprising. Even with stock software having a downpipe made a huge difference. APR dyno'd stock software with an upgraded downpipe and saw something like a 20HP gain.


https://www.golfmk6.com/forums/index.php?threads/intake-dp-with-no-ecu-tune.215863/#post-4374979


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

New brakes done last Saturday

Brembo Xtra rotors by thisistan, on Flickr

Brembo Xtra rotors
Tyrolsport caliper bushings
Centric Posi-quiet Ceramic pads

After 5 days of purposely not driving on the highway to get to places faster, to promote some bedding... a 3am drive on the toll road that is empty to do the 10x 60-10 mph stops to bed the brakes (and get the brakes to smell).


----------



## bkpapi12 (Feb 17, 2008)

Sw swap


----------



## RocketTig (Oct 8, 2009)

Got the chains and tensioner replaced. 

Huge scare driving to the shop!! As I was getting on the highway the engine light came on then a message something like engine failure then the epc light. 
The car was shaking and I thought sure enough the chain skipped on the way to get them replaced.










Got lucky and it was the coil pack on #2 went out

Next up is the intake, injectors and aluminum water pump


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chard54 (Sep 2, 2018)

Gelnnandric said:


> Put this bad boy in. Got the wrong hose kit though, and had to do some alterations with the stock ones and some Mishimoto couplers. ECS list the wrong kit as fitting the Tiguan, so if you want one, you’re best off ordering straight from Wagner.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How was the install for this? I've seen quite a few mk6 gti intercooler installs on youtube. I'd imagine our tigs aren't much different. I know you mentioned ecs sending the wrong hose kit as your only fitment problem. Just curious because I was looking at a unitronic intercooler and it mentions on their site as the intercooler for the mk6 as not a bolt on for the passat, cc and tiguan.


----------



## Gelnnandric (Jan 7, 2020)

chard54 said:


> How was the install for this? I've seen quite a few mk6 gti intercooler installs on youtube. I'd imagine our tigs aren't much different. I know you mentioned ecs sending the wrong hose kit as your only fitment problem. Just curious because I was looking at a unitronic intercooler and it mentions on their site as the intercooler for the mk6 as not a bolt on for the passat, cc and tiguan.


The actually installation of it, should be the same as the others. It’s not too difficult of an install, just a bit time consuming because of the amount of items that you have to take off to access the intercooler. One tip, is to separate and label the bolts as you take them out. There is a lot of them. 

The real issue is that the Tiguan’s engine sits in a slightly differently location than the other models, and requires hoses that are a bit longer. The factory ones won’t work without modification, because the inlet and outlet on the new intercooler are larger. As far as I know, APR and Wagner are the only companies that make hoses that’ll work for the Tiguan. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PRZFGHTR (Apr 18, 2012)

Gelnnandric said:


> The actually installation of it, should be the same as the others. It’s not too difficult of an install, just a bit time consuming because of the amount of items that you have to take off to access the intercooler.* One tip, is to separate and label the bolts as you take them out. There is a lot of them. *
> 
> The real issue is that the Tiguan’s engine sits in a slightly differently location than the other models, and requires hoses that are a bit longer. The factory ones won’t work without modification, because the inlet and outlet on the new intercooler are larger. As far as I know, APR and Wagner are the only companies that make hoses that’ll work for the Tiguan.
> 
> ...


A trick i learned is to have a piece of cardboard, and push them into the board and mark them off as you go. can even put relative placement of bolts if that helps when you have different size in play.


----------



## lil'red (Jan 23, 2013)

PRZFGHTR said:


> A trick i learned is to have a piece of cardboard, and push them into the board and mark them off as you go. can even put relative placement of bolts if that helps when you have different size in play.


Thats some next level thinking! Gonna do this next week when I tackle my pcv valve on my 3.6 which is under the intake manifold and a giant PITA...

Sent via Carrier Pigeon


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

dorkage said:


> That's surprising. Even with stock software having a downpipe made a huge difference. APR dyno'd stock software with an upgraded downpipe and saw something like a 20HP gain.
> 
> 
> https://www.golfmk6.com/forums/index.php?threads/intake-dp-with-no-ecu-tune.215863/#post-4374979


Agreed. A catless downpipe on my BONE stock 2.0 TSI Tiguan made what felt like 20-25hp. After a week or two when the ECU adjusted to the mod it was really nice. No longer did I concern what gear I was in, for that gear definitely had enough HP to get me moving vs stock.


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

Volkswagens-for-life said:


> Agreed. A catless downpipe on my BONE stock 2.0 TSI Tiguan made what felt like 20-25hp. After a week or two when the ECU adjusted to the mod it was really nice. No longer did I concern what gear I was in, for that gear definitely had enough HP to get me moving vs stock.


I found Stock Software + Downpipe better for daily driving than my current Uni Stage 1 + Stock Downpipe.

It's okay. Downpipe and K04 going on once the roofers are done blocking my garage.


----------



## RocketTig (Oct 8, 2009)

New spark plugs and red top coil packs installed today


----------



## 16TIGSE4M (Jun 8, 2019)

Had some starting issues on the ol 2016.

Checked battery and it was a smaller type which looked to be from a stock Beetle. Might have been a Carvana thing. Either way new battery last weekend, which seem to give it some :heart: but start/stop was still a bit off.

Just finished replacing the button = much improved :thumbup: and very easy to do! #savingmoneyduringcovid


----------



## TheMatrix17 (Oct 11, 2018)

Hey guys, quick question, what is the stock length of the original lug bolts on the Tiguan 2017 old body style. Some say it’s 27mm, others 28mm.... which one is it? I want to get 12mm spacers front and back and I want to know the stock size. Thanks!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

stock bolts are 27.5mm long.


----------



## lil'red (Jan 23, 2013)

I dont think itll be a huge issue when were talking somewhere between .5 and 1 mm of thread.. as long as you get a minimum of three full rotations you should have enough surface area to grip there. i thought I remembered a mechanical engineer friend telling me that. 40 mm bolts should do just fine. With that variance you wont bottom them out.. 

Ive got 20 mm spacers currently front and rear on my mk4 R. 

Sent via Carrier Pigeon


----------



## TheMatrix17 (Oct 11, 2018)

Thanks for the quick reply! I’ll go for new 40mm bolts with the 12mm spacers. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Qmulus (Sep 5, 2015)

After yesterday's replacement of the panoramic sunroof screen, I continued the theme of "Worst jobs you can do on your Tiguan" by rebuilding the auto climate control servo motor. My daughters was throwing a code for V158, and you could hear it constantly moving back and forth trying to find its position. The somewhat random, but constant sound of it was driving me nuts, so today was the day to take care of it. 

This motor is on the driver (left) side of the HVAC unit, located just above the heater core. Yes, a heater core is easier to change than these motors... BTDT. Seeing that there are two of the motor right next to each other and the potentiometers tend to fail on these (I have done this job four times over the years - the passenger side ones are easy) I decided to rebuild both motors. To access them, you need to remove the lower duct that screws in with a T20 next to the fuse box, then remove the left lower console trim (one T20, pull back and down). Then the fun begins. First you remove the CAN gateway, then the bracket that the CAN gateway mounts to. When you see it, you will be certain that it cannot be removed with the dash in, but by removing the instrument cluster (pull off the trim, two T20, pull forward), remove two 10mm nuts (one from the back side behind the right side of the instrument cluster cavity, and one from below). Then the REAL fun part begins. V158 has two Torx bolts (small, forgot te size) and one plastic post, The other motor has three Torx bolts. You will want to vacuum the floor very well before you do the job, as I found the only way to get at them was with the seat all the way back, with my head in the footwell and feet on the A pillar and seat. Yes, LOTS of fun. This is about the limit of what you can do with the dash in, but it can be done. I use a slightly longer than normal Torx bit with a small ratcheting bit holding. A small 1/4 ratchet with short 1/4" drive Torx bits may work as well, but it has to be pretty small.

The motor assemblies are stupid expensive from the dealer (like $200 when I last checked), but you can get the potentiometers from ebay or aliexpress for a few bucks for five. I got a couple of sets to have spares a while back, and now I am down to just one. While the servos all have different part numbers, they are actually all the same (with the exception of the recirc motor, but the only difference is that it doesn't have the potentiometer) just using different arms. If you do need to actually replace a motor, just get any one with the potentiometer (five pins in the connector) and you can use it anywhere just by swapping arms that just push on. I have found one version for $35 new. If the servos are moving back and forth constantly (common failure) then you just need a new potentiometer. It takes about 30 seconds to pop the servo housing apart. I clean the carbon out of the motor with cleaner spray, then relub the gear (there is extra inside or I use Krytox), then pop on a new potentiometer and pop it back together. I usually center it as well. 

After the servo rebuild, you installation is the reverse of removal. I will say that this is one of the WORST jobs you can do on these cars. It is a real frustrating, PITA kind of job where you are working in super tight quarters. That said, if a dealer does the job, it get REALLY expensive and they won't want to do it, so doing it yourself will give you a buge sense of accomplishment and save you a ton of money.


----------



## lil'red (Jan 23, 2013)

Qmulus said:


> After yesterday's replacement of the panoramic sunroof screen, I continued the theme of "Worst jobs you can do on your Tiguan" by rebuilding the auto climate control servo motor. My daughters was throwing a code for V158, and you could hear it constantly moving back and forth trying to find its position. The somewhat random, but constant sound of it was driving me nuts, so today was the day to take care of it.
> 
> This motor is on the driver (left) side of the HVAC unit, located just above the heater core. Yes, a heater core is easier to change than these motors... BTDT. Seeing that there are two of the motor right next to each other and the potentiometers tend to fail on these (I have done this job four times over the years - the passenger side ones are easy) I decided to rebuild both motors. To access them, you need to remove the lower duct that screws in with a T20 next to the fuse box, then remove the left lower console trim (one T20, pull back and down). Then the fun begins. First you remove the CAN gateway, then the bracket that the CAN gateway mounts to. When you see it, you will be certain that it cannot be removed with the dash in, but by removing the instrument cluster (pull off the trim, two T20, pull forward), remove two 10mm nuts (one from the back side behind the right side of the instrument cluster cavity, and one from below). Then the REAL fun part begins. V158 has two Torx bolts (small, forgot te size) and one plastic post, The other motor has three Torx bolts. You will want to vacuum the floor very well before you do the job, as I found the only way to get at them was with the seat all the way back, with my head in the footwell and feet on the A pillar and seat. Yes, LOTS of fun. This is about the limit of what you can do with the dash in, but it can be done. I use a slightly longer than normal Torx bit with a small ratcheting bit holding. A small 1/4 ratchet with short 1/4" drive Torx bits may work as well, but it has to be pretty small.
> 
> ...


Sounds FUN!! Almost as fun as my PCV replacement on my v6 cayenne (read touareg/q7) ... $20 piece of rubber requires the intake manifold to be removed to access the valve cover So you can remove that to get to the pc valve inside.. But off comes the throttle body HPFP and every piece of trim and nut/bolt within the first 6 inches of depth of the engine bay. 6 hours in and theres still 2 bolts that need to be removed. One I can see thats vertical (t20 head facing the floor that i need to prop up the t20 drill bit with a finger and use a 1/4" wrench to turn it due to space) and one I can't see.. (m10 triple square hidden behind the fuel rail). 

When working on our wonderful german cars.. the triple square set has become invalueble in getting me out of a jam.. theyre put in the places you least expect... 

I dont envy the contortionist positions required for your job though... I've done a few interior jobs on my MK4 and cayenne... thankfully the tiguan has held up! 

Sent via Carrier Pigeon


----------



## bkpapi12 (Feb 17, 2008)

Smoked led side markers and yellow deautokey led








fogs


----------



## PRZFGHTR (Apr 18, 2012)

On Thursday I did a boring old oil change and did the cabin filter while I was waiting.

Oil smelled a bit gassy than normal - think it could be the injectors going bad?


----------



## Roly4Mo (Nov 11, 2017)

bkpapi12 said:


> Smoked led side markers and yellow deautokey led
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where'd you get the side markers. Clean

Sent from my LM-V600 using Tapatalk


----------



## bkpapi12 (Feb 17, 2008)

Roly4Mo said:


> Where'd you get the side markers. Clean
> 
> Sent from my LM-V600 using Tapatalk


Amazon. search vw Tiguan smoked 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Roly4Mo (Nov 11, 2017)

bkpapi12 said:


> Amazon. search vw Tiguan smoked
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Got it. Thank you sir

Sent from my LM-V600 using Tapatalk


----------



## PRZFGHTR (Apr 18, 2012)

today i tried to get my rearview camera installed. I spent a solid 45 minutes or so trying to get the rear trim off the back hatch door, and didn't anticipate the intricacies required to get the old handle off. basically lost my daylight and had to button things up. really wish there was a good writeup for this or maybe even a GOOD youtube video but there isn't. the instructions i am following are for all the applications so they're pretty nonspecific. I hope i can get the trim back on, had some issues with that part when i removed the hatch trim from my mk6 gti, broken clips and all. might try to make some headway during lunch break tomorrow if i can, at least getting the wiring routed from the radio to the back.


edit: did find this one: https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...ew-Camera-(RVC)-to-RNS-315-on-2011-Tiguan-SEL wishing the photos were not obscured by the watermarks but its workable enough.


----------



## PRZFGHTR (Apr 18, 2012)

Finished the job, everything working now. Glad I have it, should be a good addition to the daily.


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

Did a carbon cleaning with the GDI cleaner. Idles better and throttle response is better. But I think some of the throttle response change is the adaptive throttle learning my heavy foot versus my wife's slow driving....

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## MK5CNY (Sep 4, 2007)

Winter prep in the rust belt. 

Sent from my moto z4 using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Back to 16" steelies for the ski season

IMG_20201113_111407131 by thisistan, on Flickr


----------



## chard54 (Sep 2, 2018)

Installed a unitronic intake :beer:


----------



## RocketTig (Oct 8, 2009)

Replaced the intake, injectors, new aluminum water pump and a carbon clean. No more CEL's for now !!
Car is running great and sure is fun on stage 2 !!


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Some Amazon MaxLiner (made in Thailand) floor liners

IMG_20201120_105155551_HDR by thisistan, on Flickr

IMG_20201121_093647637 by thisistan, on Flickr

IMG_20201121_093703990 by thisistan, on Flickr

IMG_20201121_093722815 by thisistan, on Flickr


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Pre-ski season haldex service.

Had the shop pull the pump also and clean the screen also.

Also pre-ordered new O-ring/bolt kit before the service, so they replaced the O-rings also. Hate for the shop to walk over to me and tell me the O-rings on the pump needs replacing and the dealership does not have it in stock.


----------



## bkpapi12 (Feb 17, 2008)

Haven’t done it yet but got these.







all done


----------



## bkpapi12 (Feb 17, 2008)

Roof rails


----------



## Ianator157 (Mar 15, 2014)

Changed the oil on my Tig for the first time; very easy and clean job. I expected some mess from the oil filter but I let it drain long enough that when removed I had zero drippage, which was awesome. Anyone replace the annoying underbelly two large Torx bolts with another type? I hade one size smaller and had to make it work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Project_2501 (Apr 21, 2008)

I returned mine to stock today. Looking at trading it for a WRX tomorrow. Finally back to 3-pedals in all the cars.

Intake, coilovers, RSB are the major items. Probably won't remove the boost pipes because it's almost more hassle than it's worth, same with the DV+ and stainless brake lines. Oh, still have the pull the transmission mount stiffening insert out as well. I'm sure normal people would be concerned by the NVH while in reverse and not moving.

The Mini still exists, though if I get the WRX I might sell the worked shell. I also picked up a 97 Ranger to toy with several months back. 302, 5spd, 3-link rear, 8.8, F&R coilover conversion, and a lot of custom fabrication along the way.


----------



## 1082_R32 (Jun 3, 2012)

bkpapi12 said:


> Amazon. search vw Tiguan smoked
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Did you get the foglight bulbs as well from amazon?


----------



## bkpapi12 (Feb 17, 2008)

1082_R32 said:


> Did you get the foglight bulbs as well from amazon?


Fog lights from deautokey. They’re awesome


----------



## Qmulus (Sep 5, 2015)

My '09 SEL 4motion was destroyed today. A felon eluding police in Omaha crashed into it while parked in front of my daughter's apartment. I just did a bunch of work on it, and it was pretty much perfect, but now it is sitting in some towing yard in pieces. Honestly it faired pretty well considering it took the full impact of a Ford F250 with a snow plow on the front and a sand spreader on the back. Thank goodness no one was hurt. Let's hope the business that owned the truck (he was employee - or so I was told by the police) has insurance... I really like that one.


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

Its been a while since I have been able to get back into the forum. I havent really been able to enjoy my tig in recent months due to working 16 hour days. The pandemic has hit me pretty hard and I am scrapping my dreams of the euro bumper conversion. If anyone wants an easy conversion for an R-line let me know and we can talk logistics. Its a beautiful white bumper but mine is not an r line therefore will take quite a bit more money and headaches to get it to fit the way that I want it to. I basically purchased the wrong euro bumper for my tig. It is a rare find and in great condition. I am located in So Cal. If anyone is interested I can send pictures.


----------



## type17volkswagen (May 2, 2004)

Qmulus said:


> My '09 SEL 4motion was destroyed today. A felon eluding police in Omaha crashed into it while parked in front of my daughter's apartment. I just did a bunch of work on it, and it was pretty much perfect, but now it is sitting in some towing yard in pieces. Honestly it faired pretty well considering it took the full impact of a Ford F250 with a snow plow on the front and a sand spreader on the back. Thank goodness no one was hurt. Let's hope the business that owned the truck (he was employee - or so I was told by the police) has insurance... I really like that one.


Sorry to hear that! You had done a bunch to it. It’s so frustrating to me when dumb$#@%es tear up other people’s stuff. Wishing for a good outcome for you.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Quick detailing cleaner of the interior...my driver seat cushion is starting to crack. When it gets worse... Katzkin leather seats


----------



## bkpapi12 (Feb 17, 2008)

P3 gauge install


----------



## Qmulus (Sep 5, 2015)

Today was one of my worst days of Tiguan ownership. The '09 SEL that my daughter was using in college got totalled while parked on the street exactly a week ago. I wish I could see video of the crash. Parts of the bumper were 100' away. Just a few weeks ago I did a bunch of work on it, including the sunroof sunshade, new windshield, climate control servo motors, oil change, detail and snow tires. There wasn't a code in it (other than for not having the satellite radio activated) and It was ready for winter. I didn't want to have to look at it until spring or summer. Last night I got it hauled out of the tow yard and today I am stripping it. There was nothing left in front of the engine, except for the bumper reinforcement, which was pushed down. Out with the Dynaudio system, the RCD510 with Bluetooth and backup camera, the power folding mirrors with LED puddle lights, all the LED lights I put in, all the electronics modules, the GTI steering wheel with paddle shifters, stainless R line pedals etc.. If I can I will get the engine and transmission, as it was recently all gone through and I have someone who wants it. There are just a few bolts holding in the drivetrain now and no hood, so it would be really easy.The intake manifold was broken, and the right side engine mount is broken, but I think the long block and turbo are OK. It is so sad when all your hard work gets destroyed in an instant by some stupid guy who wasn't supposed to be behind the wheel. I am SOO thankful that noone was hurt. 

If anyone needs a strange part that you can't normally find or small odds and ends, let me know. I have lots of tools and a Sawzall.


----------



## AyeAron (Dec 19, 2020)

APR Tune stage 1
20x9 Niche wheels
255/35R20 Pilot Sport 4S
Solo-werks S1 Coilovers
DeAutoLed interior kit and license plate light
Lasfit low beam pure white bulb swap
Debadged
Custom vanity plate


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

AyeAron said:


> APR Tune stage 1
> 20x9 Niche wheels
> 255/35R20 Pilot Sport 4S
> Solo-werks S1 Coilovers
> ...


First off love the license plate.








Now that you went to 20’s are you thinking about painting the calipers? I have the same color tig but had chrome window moldings and door trim that I wrapped black, wish mine came like that. 

I’m on Vogtland springs with koni special actives and have been wanting to go to coils and almost did but ran into some issues with ordering during COVID and pulled out after waiting 6 months. Are you as low as the coils will go down? I was hoping to get mine lower without going to bags but mine looks to be sitting similar to yours. Did you have any turn radius rubbing issues in front? I was wondering if you could measure tire to wheel molding front and back just so I can compare. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

A trip to lake tahoe and back...need to wash the salt off of the car this week.

Untitled by thisistan, on Flickr


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

Qmulus said:


> Today was one of my worst days of Tiguan ownership. The '09 SEL that my daughter was using in college got totalled while parked on the street exactly a week ago. I wish I could see video of the crash. Parts of the bumper were 100' away. Just a few weeks ago I did a bunch of work on it, including the sunroof sunshade, new windshield, climate control servo motors, oil change, detail and snow tires. There wasn't a code in it (other than for not having the satellite radio activated) and It was ready for winter. I didn't want to have to look at it until spring or summer. Last night I got it hauled out of the tow yard and today I am stripping it. There was nothing left in front of the engine, except for the bumper reinforcement, which was pushed down. Out with the Dynaudio system, the RCD510 with Bluetooth and backup camera, the power folding mirrors with LED puddle lights, all the LED lights I put in, all the electronics modules, the GTI steering wheel with paddle shifters, stainless R line pedals etc.. If I can I will get the engine and transmission, as it was recently all gone through and I have someone who wants it. There are just a few bolts holding in the drivetrain now and no hood, so it would be really easy.The intake manifold was broken, and the right side engine mount is broken, but I think the long block and turbo are OK. It is so sad when all your hard work gets destroyed in an instant by some stupid guy who wasn't supposed to be behind the wheel. I am SOO thankful that noone was hurt.
> 
> If anyone needs a strange part that you can't normally find or small odds and ends, let me know. I have lots of tools and a Sawzall.


Damn I’m sorry to hear about your daughters tig. I know you put a lot of time into it. Hope insurance comes through for you. As far as parts go I’m definitely interested in the pedals. What color was your interior? May be interested in the door cards. Once you get photos message me may be interested in some other things too. Again I’m sorry this happened and I hope you stick around on the forum. Any thoughts of what you will get next? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bkpapi12 (Feb 17, 2008)

Roof spoiler


----------



## jscruggs2003 (Aug 13, 2013)

I went outside in the driveway, where I could be seen by the naked eye flashing in public.


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

jscruggs2003 said:


> I went outside in the driveway, where I could be seen by the naked eye flashing in public.
> View attachment 57353
> View attachment 57354
> View attachment 57355
> ...


Unitronic Stage 1, 1+ or 2?

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## jscruggs2003 (Aug 13, 2013)

2


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

Gave the tig a much needed bath today and put in a new Mann cabin filter. Wish I could go stage 2 but the highest octane I can get around here is 91. Probably going stage 1 next year.


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Qmulus (Sep 5, 2015)

MJG44 said:


> Damn I’m sorry to hear about your daughters tig. I know you put a lot of time into it. Hope insurance comes through for you. As far as parts go I’m definitely interested in the pedals. What color was your interior? May be interested in the door cards. Once you get photos message me may be interested in some other things too. Again I’m sorry this happened and I hope you stick around on the forum. Any thoughts of what you will get next?


I got the insurance settlement and am OK with it. I did keep the car, although I am regretting it a bit, and spent a few hours stripping it. It is Alpine Gray Metallic with Sandstone tan leather. All the interior stuff is fine. I am saving a lot of the electronic modules for my other Tiguan (yes, I will still be here for a while), which will now go to my daughter. 

For parts, there is pretty much everything inside an SEL. Someone has already called dibs on the GTI/GLI steering wheel with paddle shifters, but so far that is about it. I will put a list together in the classified when I have time, but if anyone has any specific requests, please let me know ASAP. Once I get the stuff off that I want, it will go to a junk yard. I did take out the RNS510 nav system with the Bluetooth module, high line rear camera system with module and small stuff that I could bring back in my Grand Cherokee. The Bluetooth module looks like a factory retrofit kit with a complete harness, so it would be pretty easy to install in another Tiguan, or other VW for that matter. As for prices, I want to make it worth my while to pull the stuff and ship, but I don't want to hang on to stuff so it needs to go. I can send pictures of some things, but I am back home some 500 miles from the vehicle now and it will be a couple weeks until I am back there. I do have some of the stuff with me, like the RNS510 and Dynaudio system, steering wheel, pedals, climate control head, electronics, power folding mirrors with puddle lights, autodimming rear view mirror with one week old light sensor (still have the box), modules and some other small stuff.


----------



## GTIZRX (Nov 21, 2001)

Qmulus you have PM.


----------



## AyeAron (Dec 19, 2020)

MJG44 said:


> First off love the license plate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





MJG44 said:


> First off love the license plate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you! I was surprised that plate was available here in San Diego. I’m definitely thinking I want to paint the calibers I’m just not sure what color yet. So it’s interesting. The rears are all the way down and the fronts could go a little lower. Currently at this set up rear measurement is 2.5” and Front is 2.0”. No current running. No spacers. The next couple upgrades I’m thinking about are Magna Flow exhaust and APR intake. Thoughts?


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

AyeAron said:


> Thank you! I was surprised that plate was available here in San Diego. I’m definitely thinking I want to paint the calibers I’m just not sure what color yet. So it’s interesting. The rears are all the way down and the fronts could go a little lower. Currently at this set up rear measurement is 2.5” and Front is 2.0”. No current running. No spacers. The next couple upgrades I’m thinking about are Magna Flow exhaust and APR intake. Thoughts?


My current setup the fronts have a 2 inch gap and rears are 2.25 inch. Guess I would need to go with bags to really get a more dramatic drop I just don’t want to spend that kind of money and have to deal with the maintenance. I went with black on my calipers to go with my stormtrooper theme which basically just hides them. But I like it more than the metal color showing through.
View attachment 57843












I had a magnaflow for about a year, one of the more timid sounding ones but I loved the sound. Loud enough to hear but not too obnoxious for the neighbors. Now it just hangs from my garage ceiling.








After running the magnaflow for a year I wanted to go to the quad exhaust look. I was afraid it would be even louder but it ended up being quieter and I was kind of disappointed but achieved the look I wanted. 




















Which led me to putting in a qtp electric cutoff. Allowing me to fully open it up when I wanted. That only lasted about 2 weeks before it stopped working. I assume it is fault of the motor. I read some reviews saying this was common but was hoping it was how they installed it and not the product itself. So before my next smog I’ll have to take it off. So I would not suggest going the electric cutoff route. 

For the intake I started with a neuspeed p flo because it is carb certified and would pass smog. My wife and I were not a huge fan of the intense sucking sound it made. It didn’t sound good to me but I have heard great things from other people running it so maybe it is just a preference thing. I still have that in my garage to swap out when it comes smog time. I replaced it with an apr stage 1 and 2 and love it. They make brackets for it but they didn’t fit my intake and I basically just had to secure only one side of it but it is solid and hasn’t been an issue. When I had the stock front grill I cut a notch in it where the intake lines up. Others have posted about this prior. All in all I love the apr closed element because it doesn’t have a sucking sound and looks pretty clean too. I went with red top coils originally but purchased from Amazon and got what I believe to be fakes that lasted all of 10k miles before causing misfires. So I went back to stock black and purchased through shop dap to be safe. I prefer the black look anyways as you can tell.


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

AyeAron said:


> Thank you! I was surprised that plate was available here in San Diego. I’m definitely thinking I want to paint the calibers I’m just not sure what color yet. So it’s interesting. The rears are all the way down and the fronts could go a little lower. Currently at this set up rear measurement is 2.5” and Front is 2.0”. No current running. No spacers. The next couple upgrades I’m thinking about are Magna Flow exhaust and APR intake. Thoughts?


if you don't have a downpipe I would do that first. Then I would do a complete APR stage one and stage two intake. After that point I would maybe consider an exhaust for the cool sound but the other two mods will produce significantly more power than the exhaust will


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

Volkswagens-for-life said:


> if you don't have a downpipe I would do that first. Then I would do a complete APR stage one and stage two intake. After that point I would maybe consider an exhaust for the cool sound but the other two mods will produce significantly more power than the exhaust will


Im glad you brought that up. I thought smog would be coming up any year now but turns out I have another 3 years until it is needed. I know you are running the cts and you can’t beat the price at $380 right now but do you have to swap out the whole exhaust system so it is 3 inches to the pipes or is it ok to leave the rear 2.5. Did you tune to remove the cel or use a spacer? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

Well honestly the CTS did feel really nice and it was fairly easy to install but I did have constant check engine light issues. I bought a couple of the top of the line spacers for the O2 bung but I could never get the damn thing just right. Sometimes I'd go several weeks or even months without issue and then a temperature change would trigger a check engine light in the ****ing thing would never go away. So in retrospect I would do one of two things. One I would get a different brand and then try to play around with an O2 spacer, or two I would get the downpipe with the catalytic converter so that you don't get the stupid check engine light. The 2.0 TSI, especially the newer versions, are wicked sensitive to the downpipes and catalytic converters.
The way that most downpipes work is that they will actually have a taper and flanges that will mate up directly to the stock exhaust system so you don't have to worry about buying adapters or any of that crap. The stock exhaust diameter is actually just fine for 2.0 up to probably 400 horsepower maybe 500 horsepower. I'm sure that there's literally a couple horsepower to be gained from getting a larger back half exhaust set up but that's about it. Sound increases and variances would also come as an effect of a bigger diameter pipe but that's just for sound.


I never got around to tuning the Tiguan but if I did I'm positive that it would have eliminated the check engine light. I just didn't want to do that because of the warranty


----------



## Qmulus (Sep 5, 2015)

I finished my AWD conversion on my '09 SE, which I can now say is fully 4motion and 100% indistinguishable from factory. It has all the heatshields, wiring, etc. Even the badges and stickers now are correct. It will be the replacement vehicle for my daughter, whose SEL was destroyed. The Golf R that I am building will be my new daily driver.

Overall, the conversion to AWD on this '09 was very straightforward. It literally bolted right in. The rear diff bolted on to the rear subframe, the center carrier bearing support replaced an existing bracket, the exhaust did not need to be changed. I did need to replace the rear bearing housings with those from a 4motion, change the rear ABS sensor harnesses, as the FWD harnesses are too short to get to where the AWD bearing housings have the sensors. This did require dropping the whole subframe though, so that is when I put in the Golf R suspension. The harness for the rear Haldex rear diff is just four wires, power, ground CAN hi and CAN low. I have 18 hours into the swap, including 12 yesterday, but not including the time to get the replacement 4motion parts. Most of it came from a '09 SEL that someone junked with a jumped chain at 95k. I found it at a pull and pay yard and spent an afternoon getting that stuff stripped out. 

This car has had quite the life. I bought it a few years ago with 92k and a seized engine (balance shaft - change your oil people, with good oil and factory filter) for a junk vehicle price. They literally just wanted it gone. I found an engine with 70 miles on it from a '13 NTSA crash test Tiguan (found the video of the test on youtube) on car-part.com complete from pan to turbo with harness and gave it to my daughter as her first car. It got hit in the front by a guy running a red light a few months later and insurance totaled it. Everyone was OK, and the bags didn't blow, so it wasn't a high energy impact, but it was enough to total it. I had it in perfect shape, with a pretty much new engine, so I kept it and just got the difference from insurance, found a hood, bumper and headlights from an SEL on craigslist, bought new core support, bumper support, radiator and fans and had a body shop get it straightened out and painted. It was now even better than I had it before, as the normal rock chips, etc were gone and all the alignment specs were zero'd. Seeing this is pretty much a "free" (other than my labor) car for me, I made it a project and put in mk6 Golf R suspension, 19" Savannah wheels, GTI steering wheel with paddle shifters, power folding mirrors, self dimming rear view mirror with auto lights and wipers, puddle lights, stainless GTI/GLI pedals, MIB2 headunit, and I WAS going to put in the rebuilt original engine with head work, a Golf R turbo, IE intercooler, mk7 Golf R brakes, mk6 Golf R seats (from my R - a friend turned a mk7 R into a racecar, so I bought that interior) and Dynaudio sound system. Now that stuff will need to find a new home, so I am on the lookout for a '13 SEL with engine damage, or I will sell all the R conversion goodies.

So, now instead of being what a Tiguan R should be, it will just be good, safe transportation for my daughter with some modern touches like the MIBII, auto headlights and wipers and a nice steering wheel. I will have to find another one to build.

If anyone has a line on a '13 or '14 SEL, preferable in white or blue with black leather and needing engine work (hey, I can wish right?), I am in the market.


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

Wow awesome work that's incredible


----------



## lil'red (Jan 23, 2013)

I would LOVE to convert ny wife's tiggy to 4 mo but its manual. And would be a giant pita with parts needed from the euro vw wrold. And she doesnt care so it sits bone stock. 

Your story is inspiring. Great job! 

Sent via Carrier Pigeon


----------



## RocketTig (Oct 8, 2009)

Wow nice work Qmulus !! 

Installed CTS catch can. 
Merry Christmas to me !!


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ianator157 (Mar 15, 2014)

RocketTig said:


> Wow nice work Qmulus !!
> 
> Installed CTS catch can.
> Merry Christmas to me !!
> ...


I’m jealous! I wanna pick one up one day. So the engine cover doesn’t work with this set up? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bkpapi12 (Feb 17, 2008)

Always wanted a carbon fiber sw. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

played in the snow today

Driving in snow at big bear by thisistan, on Flickr

in the CA Caltrans R2 chain condition... I don't need to stoop down to the peasants and put on chains/cables

Oddly enough, the head unit overheated a few times with the heat on full blast, to keep the wiper blades defrosted.


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

bkpapi12 said:


> Always wanted a carbon fiber sw.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Classy looking car


----------



## bkpapi12 (Feb 17, 2008)

Volkswagens-for-life said:


> Classy looking car


Thank you


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Some maintenance...at local shop:

Oil change (Amsoil Signature Series 0w40)
Front & rear diff oil change (Amsoil Severe Gear 75w90)
Spark Plugs (NGK #92400, Ruthenium HX PSPE)
and the rattle clip for the wastegate actuator (It's not rattling yet, but it's there as a precaution)


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

BsickPassat said:


> Some maintenance...at local shop:
> 
> Oil change (Amsoil Signature Series 0w40)
> Front & rear diff oil change (Amsoil Severe Gear 75w90)
> ...


Have you noticed any difference in acceleration with the ruthenium’s? I have another year or so until I swap mine out proactively but my interest was peaked by your last post on them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

MJG44 said:


> Have you noticed any difference in acceleration with the ruthenium’s? I have another year or so until I swap mine out proactively but my interest was peaked by your last post on them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not yet... but... it's not like it's going from Stock to Stage 1.

But the double platinums had some "flat spots" in the rev range, which iridiums and ruthenium's fixed.


----------



## Qmulus (Sep 5, 2015)

Got the auto dimming rear view mirror and light/rain sensor wired in in my '09 SE. Finally I could get rid of the aftermarket auto headlight module that wouldn't turn the headlights on soon enough. Also installed the center console from a '16 with the USB and Aux In sockets, along with the correct cable for the MIB2 which allowed the Android Auto/ CarPlay functionality to work. Today I have to do the alternator, tank flap actuator motor, and wire the power correctly for the rear view camera. Then it will go to my daughter who will use it to replace the '09 SEL that was just destroyed...  No more Tiguan daily driver for me. I will just see it every few months for maintenance.

I have been driving it a lot in the last few days, trying to shake out any issues that might keep it from being a super reliable car for my kid, and I must say that I am going to miss it.

Here is the list of what was in the works for summer, but canceled due to my daughter needing a replacement vehicle ASAP. Sad, I have the parts... These will probably get sold off if I don't find another Tiguan soon with a blown engine, so if you guys see something you may be interested in, PM me and maybe we can make a deal. My goal was to make what a Tiguan R should have been, with performance a bit better than a stock Golf R and (almost) all factory parts.

K04-64 turbo, APR modified to work on TSI engine
Rebuilt CCTA engine with ported and polished head, mk6 Golf R valve springs, new balance shafts, chains and guides
IE intercooler
Mk7 Golf R brakes front and rear with ECS Tuning stainless lines (mk7 Golf Rs have electronic parking brakes )
'13 TT RS rear Haldex controller
19" Savannah wheels
Mk6 Golf R seats with Tiguan SEL power bases for correct height.
Full Dynaudio system with amplifier and all speakers


----------



## PRZFGHTR (Apr 18, 2012)

Qmulus said:


> My '09 SEL 4motion was destroyed today. A felon eluding police in Omaha crashed into it while parked in front of my daughter's apartment. I just did a bunch of work on it, and it was pretty much perfect, but now it is sitting in some towing yard in pieces. Honestly it faired pretty well considering it took the full impact of a Ford F250 with a snow plow on the front and a sand spreader on the back. Thank goodness no one was hurt. Let's hope the business that owned the truck (he was employee - or so I was told by the police) has insurance... I really like that one.


F

sorry to hear man.


----------



## AyeAron (Dec 19, 2020)

bkpapi12 said:


> Always wanted a carbon fiber sw.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Wow that looks awesome! Where did you get it?


----------



## AyeAron (Dec 19, 2020)

MJG44 said:


> My current setup the fronts have a 2 inch gap and rears are 2.25 inch. Guess I would need to go with bags to really get a more dramatic drop I just don’t want to spend that kind of money and have to deal with the maintenance. I went with black on my calipers to go with my stormtrooper theme which basically just hides them. But I like it more than the metal color showing through.
> View attachment 57843
> 
> 
> ...


Looks incredible! I love what you have done so far! The grill is super clean too! Did you do
Lamin-x tint for the tail lights?


----------



## AyeAron (Dec 19, 2020)

Volkswagens-for-life said:


> if you don't have a downpipe I would do that first. Then I would do a complete APR stage one and stage two intake. After that point I would maybe consider an exhaust for the cool sound but the other two mods will produce significantly more power than the exhaust will


I did the APR stage one. Out here in San Diego Pure Motor Sport said APR discontinued the stage 2. I want that power but I want to pass smog and not have to deal with that. Definitely about to pull the trigger on the APR intake. The stage 1 upgrade omg what a difference in power!


----------



## AyeAron (Dec 19, 2020)

MJG44 said:


> My current setup the fronts have a 2 inch gap and rears are 2.25 inch. Guess I would need to go with bags to really get a more dramatic drop I just don’t want to spend that kind of money and have to deal with the maintenance. I went with black on my calipers to go with my stormtrooper theme which basically just hides them. But I like it more than the metal color showing through.
> View attachment 57843
> 
> 
> ...


Sent you a PM.


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

AyeAron said:


> I did the APR stage one. Out here in San Diego Pure Motor Sport said APR discontinued the stage 2. I want that power but I want to pass smog and not have to deal with that. Definitely about to pull the trigger on the APR intake. The stage 1 upgrade omg what a difference in power!


go directly to the APR website but I'm pretty positive they did not discontinue the stage two intake. I don't feel like your stage two intake would mess with smog because it's literally just a pipe that smooths out transitions and opens up the boar etc but then again I really don't know squat about how California works with their inspections and all that. There are all kinds of pipes you can buy for the Tiguan that increase horsepower that an inspection station would never in their life be able to track down or see. Turbo inlet pipes, intercooler pipes, pancake pipes there are a lot of different things you can do that will go unnoticed


----------



## PRZFGHTR (Apr 18, 2012)

AyeAron said:


> Wow that looks awesome! Where did you get it?


I have a CF wheel on my mk6 gti. I got it from a company called carbonmafia. Really like it.


----------



## bkpapi12 (Feb 17, 2008)

PRZFGHTR said:


> I have a CF wheel on my mk6 gti. I got it from a company called carbonmafia. Really like it.


Did you get complete sw or core? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Volkswagens-for-life said:


> go directly to the APR website but I'm pretty positive they did not discontinue the stage two intake. I don't feel like your stage two intake would mess with smog because it's literally just a pipe that smooths out transitions and opens up the boar etc but then again I really don't know squat about how California works with their inspections and all that. There are all kinds of pipes you can buy for the Tiguan that increase horsepower that an inspection station would never in their life be able to track down or see. Turbo inlet pipes, intercooler pipes, pancake pipes there are a lot of different things you can do that will go unnoticed


AyeAron is referring to Stage 2 ECU program, which requires the downpipe, and both are discontinued per EPA crackdown.

Right now, their new Apex and Carbon filter intakes are not CARB legal, and includes the stage 2 pipe for the intake box, so AyeAron will fail smog with it installed.

Neuspeed P-Flow has the CARB E.O. number, so it is legal for smog.


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

APR won't sell stage 2 tuning anymore?!


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Volkswagens-for-life said:


> APR won't sell stage 2 tuning anymore?!


Basically no more Stage 2 from APR. They stopped selling/making downpipes also.


----------



## lil'red (Jan 23, 2013)

Volkswagens-for-life said:


> APR won't sell stage 2 tuning anymore?!


No. Epa guidelines wont allow it anymore. I think from back around the late spring early summer. Epa went after the aftermarket performance mods in the US. 

Sent via Carrier Pigeon


----------



## lil'red (Jan 23, 2013)

Volkswagens-for-life said:


> APR won't sell stage 2 tuning anymore?!











National Compliance Initiative: Stopping Aftermarket Defeat Devices for Vehicles and Engines | US EPA


This page describes EPA's enforcement activities on air pollution from mobile sources. This is one of EPA's National Compliance Initiatives. Both enforcement cases, and a map of enforcement actions are provided.




www.epa.gov






Since apr turns off second o2 sensor and a downpipe will throw a code they chose to not fight and get fined.

Sent via Carrier Pigeon


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

Wow no **** I had no idea. ****in a. Thankfully there are a ton of tuner out there but APR is definitely a top dogg for the Volkswagen


----------



## MeekahJones (Jan 6, 2021)

Whats up crew. First time posting. Wanted to put my tig out there and get some thoughts.

Put on some lift spacers and wheel spacers today to give the Tig that off-roading look and a little more capability in the snow. Just starting to get hooked on starting to mod this thing. Might have to name it Teeger Woods...

Here's some info. Let me know what you think the next mod should be. Thinking about interior LEDs and smoking out the headlights/fogs/turn signals

2016 Tiguan SE 4motion
-Blacked out all the chrome trim, exhaust piping, and front skid plate
-Rain Gaurds
-Thule rails and roof basket
-40mm front stut spacers and 30mm rear coil spacers
-50mm wheel spacers in front and back for that POKE (and to clear the strut)
-235/70r16 Toyo Open Country III's AT
-VW Jetta rims 16"x6.5" painted black


----------



## PRZFGHTR (Apr 18, 2012)

bkpapi12 said:


> Did you get complete sw or core?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


complete, i guess?


----------



## RocketTig (Oct 8, 2009)

Just got my Tiguan back from the shop after 2 weeks ... Transmission failed and they replace it with a new (used) one. Replaced front struts with Koni active struts and installed a Neuspeed front sway bar. Car is riding good again !!
Thanks SteveO !!


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

RocketTig said:


> Just got my Tiguan back from the shop after 2 weeks ... Transmission failed and they replace it with a new (used) one. Replaced front struts with Koni active struts and installed a Neuspeed front sway bar. Car is riding good again !!
> Thanks SteveO !!


What front neuspeed bar did you have installed? When I did my rear I asked neuspeed about a front and they said it was a different bar and is shaped or sized than other models and that it was not worth them making one for only the Tiguan because there was not enough demand. This was about a year ago but I don’t see them listing one online. Did you use a golf mk6 or other model bar? 

On Thursday I am planning to go APR stage 1+. Then I am planning on installing the 034 Motorsport pendulum dogbone and the upper and lower mount. Just need to order the new bolts from ECS. Has anyone done this? I know it is kind of overkill and will introduce more vibrations but I got a great deal on the dogbone and feel it is a job I can do and am interested to see the changes it will bring. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

How did the transmission fail?

We have a much more stout transmission than the Golfs and Jettas have, 450NM capacity, I never had any issues with mine even with a K04.


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

Koni special actives and Neuspeed sway bar, bet that thing rides great now


----------



## RocketTig (Oct 8, 2009)

MJG44 said:


> What front neuspeed bar did you have installed? When I did my rear I asked neuspeed about a front and they said it was a different bar and is shaped or sized than other models and that it was not worth them making one for only the Tiguan because there was not enough demand. This was about a year ago but I don’t see them listing one online. Did you use a golf mk6 or other model bar?
> 
> On Thursday I am planning to go APR stage 1+. Then I am planning on installing the 034 Motorsport pendulum dogbone and the upper and lower mount. Just need to order the new bolts from ECS. Has anyone done this? I know it is kind of overkill and will introduce more vibrations but I got a great deal on the dogbone and feel it is a job I can do and am interested to see the changes it will bring.
> 
> ...


Here is the link for the front sway bar Front Sway Bar Kit - 25mm
The new struts and sway bar sure did make the steering much better !!

I put a dogbone in a few weeks ago, not sure if I like it, vibrates in reverse pretty good. My mechanic said I need to replace the engine/trans mounts next.

I am having too much fun with this car !!


----------



## RocketTig (Oct 8, 2009)

dorkage said:


> How did the transmission fail?
> 
> We have a much more stout transmission than the Golfs and Jettas have, 450NM capacity, I never had any issues with mine even with a K04.


Not sure how it failed, I need to ask the mechanic. The car was running fine except when I stepped on it real good and then it felt like wheel hop. It started getting worse and they said there was metal in the trans fluid ... Trans was shifting ruff from 2 to 3 and 3 to 4, that is when I added the dog bone to see if it would fix the slack shifting. 

Maybe I am having too much fun !!


----------



## RocketTig (Oct 8, 2009)

Volkswagens-for-life said:


> Koni special actives and Neuspeed sway bar, bet that thing rides great now


I have had the Koni active shocks on the back a few months, finally got the front struts installed.
Also have the Nuespeed rear sway bar and now the matching front sway bar.
Sure is fun to drive now !!


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

RocketTig said:


> Here is the link for the front sway bar Front Sway Bar Kit - 25mm
> The new struts and sway bar sure did make the steering much better !!
> 
> I put a dogbone in a few weeks ago, not sure if I like it, vibrates in reverse pretty good. My mechanic said I need to replace the engine/trans mounts next.
> ...


I know what you mean there is just so much you can do to these tigs. Thanks for the info on the bar and the feedback on the dogbone. I may wait and just start with the db inserts first to keep the wife happy I don’t think she is looking for a massage when reversing. Did you notice any positives in performance after the upgrade? Did you also do the dogbone upper and lower inserts at the same time? I heard the engine and trans mounts are a bitch to install. How many miles do you have?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lloydD (Jan 10, 2014)

Installed the mud guards and rotated the tires.


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

Visited my “local” independent VAG shop Ingolstadt West in Canoga Park for an oil change and APR Stage 1+ flash. Wish I had pulled the trigger sooner because it is awesome. So much more responsive and fun to drive. If you are on the fence I highly suggest doing it sooner than later. I thoroughly enjoyed my 30 minute ride home flying around people. 

Dogbone upper and lower 034 Motorsport inserts will be the next on my list when I get some free time to get underneath the tig. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KevinBezanson (May 13, 2016)

TylerO28 said:


> We have this in every other forum for every type of car...figured I'd try it out in here... I'll start and if there is a forum like this here already please link me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Today I fixed (fingers crossed) the infamous Tiguan leak and also stuck the Bluetooth module in rice...


----------



## MeekahJones (Jan 6, 2021)

Just got the APR stage 1 flash this past week. Loving the difference so far. Not looking to do much more in terms of intake or exhaust but wanted to see if anyone suggested modifying anything else to keep the reliability up. I'm around 50k miles and haven't replaced any spark plugs or coil packs yet. Was thinking of getting ahead of that now.


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

MeekahJones said:


> Just got the APR stage 1 flash this past week. Loving the difference so far. Not looking to do much more in terms of intake or exhaust but wanted to see if anyone suggested modifying anything else to keep the reliability up. I'm around 50k miles and haven't replaced any spark plugs or coil packs yet. Was thinking of getting ahead of that now.


I would definitely do the plugs and coils proactively. BsickPassat did a post on the new ngk plugs that I will be putting in the next time I need them. Maybe also look at getting a catch can? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PRZFGHTR (Apr 18, 2012)

did an oil change the other day, seems like i burned a little less this go around since switching to liquimoly molygen.

need to find a fix for chipping paint where the roof meets the windshield. touch up did not stay. might just sand it smooth and put a few light layers of undercoating or something to keep it from rusting.


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

PRZFGHTR said:


> did an oil change the other day, seems like i burned a little less this go around since switching to liquimoly molygen.
> 
> need to find a fix for chipping paint where the roof meets the windshield. touch up did not stay. might just sand it smooth and put a few light layers of undercoating or something to keep it from rusting.


What color Tiguan? One option would be to wrap it. A black or carbon fiber roof always looks cool


----------



## MeekahJones (Jan 6, 2021)

MJG44 said:


> I would definitely do the plugs and coils proactively. BsickPassat did a post on the new ngk plugs that I will be putting in the next time I need them. Maybe also look at getting a catch can?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice. Thanks man just ordered some of the plugs BsickPassat suggested. Any suggestions on coil packs?


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

MeekahJones said:


> Nice. Thanks man just ordered some of the plugs BsickPassat suggested. Any suggestions on coil packs?


You can go with the stock black ones or the r8 red tops. Some say there is no difference between the two and some say the red tops are better. Regardless of what you choose make sure to not order from Amazon. Stick with shopdap.com or ecs tuning. I’ve had issues with counterfeit parts through Amazon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

Red tops from ECS


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Volkswagens-for-life said:


> Red tops from ECS


Well even so....ECS is tricky there. They list "Original Equipment" & "Genuine VW/Audi" in a similar font.

The "Original Equipment" are cheap knock offs @ ~$90/set of four -- *do not buy*:








Coil Pack - Set Of Four


Dress up your engine bay with these red colored coil packs




www.ecstuning.com





The TRUE Genuine ones are actually $176/set of four from them:








Coil Pack - Set Of Four


Dress up your engine bay with these red colored coil packs




www.ecstuning.com





FCP Euro sells the OEM/Genuine ones for $160/set of four (which is cheaper than DAP):




__





VW Ignition Coil Kit - Genuine VW 06E905115FKT5


VW Ignition Coil Kit - Genuine VW 06E905115FKT5



www.fcpeuro.com





If you wanna cheap out....at least, get some Bosch ones for less money (IMO):




__





Audi R8 (Red) Ignition Coils for 2.0t FSI and TSI Engines 06E905115F


Purchase a set of 4 Audi R8 Ignition Coils for 2.0t FSI and TSI Engines | to be used for VW Audi part number 06E905115F




www.shopdap.com


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

Wow no kidding!! I had no idea! How did you figure out that they're not the same thing??


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> Well even so....ECS is tricky there. They list "Original Equipment" & "Genuine VW/Audi" in a similar font.
> 
> The "Original Equipment" are cheap knock offs @ ~$90/set of four -- *do not buy*:
> 
> ...


On my B6 passat I wen through 3 wheel bearing assemblies until I found out that *** (it thinks the name is derogatory. _Full As Goats_. First letter of each word.) makes the bearing assembly for VW.

Genuine VW bearing assembly was ~$200, the *** was less than $100 and had VW/Audi on them.

Yes there are fakes everywhere, but if you stick with the OE manufacturer you can get the same quality without the brand/dealership markup.

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Applied Chemical Guys Jetseal to my headlight lens, in hopes to prevent UV degradation of the headlight lens.

Headlight Restoration | Chemical Guys


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

troystg said:


> On my B6 passat I wen through 3 wheel bearing assemblies until I found out that *** (it thinks the name is derogatory. _Full As Goats_. First letter of each word.) makes the bearing assembly for VW.
> 
> Genuine VW bearing assembly was ~$200, the *** was less than $100 and had VW/Audi on them.
> 
> ...


I got the "National Brand" wheel bearing kit from www.metalmanparts.com, whom I have purchased parts before and had him do the timing belt on my MK4 Golf TDI. And he bought himself a used Tiguan to drive also (I believe he lifted his Tiguan with spacers from ebay).n No issues with the kit and durability.


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

snobrdrdan said:


> Well even so....ECS is tricky there. They list "Original Equipment" & "Genuine VW/Audi" in a similar font.
> 
> The "Original Equipment" are cheap knock offs @ ~$90/set of four -- *do not buy*:
> 
> ...


These all seem pricey. I got my red ones from a VW dealership for like $140CAD.


----------



## PRZFGHTR (Apr 18, 2012)

Volkswagens-for-life said:


> What color Tiguan? One option would be to wrap it. A black or carbon fiber roof always looks cool


night blue metallic. not really interested in the looks for this car, just want to keep it running for a while longer without major rusting issues.


----------



## PRZFGHTR (Apr 18, 2012)

read block 093 last night after i heard a little ruckus on my cold start yesterday morning before work.... -4.77ish. 

time to research if tiguan has similar extended warranty on the timing chain like the mk6 GTIs did....


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

Planned to install the dogbone mount inserts today but couldn’t muscle the bolts out with the wrench I had. In doing this I noticed I was leaking some oil. Not sure if this is something I should be concerned about or not. I just had an oil change less than a month ago at an independent vw shop and they didn’t mention anything.
















My son even got under to take a look and said he didn’t know what the issue was. 








I’m assuming I should bring it back to the independent shop to take a look(30-45 min drive from my house). I start a new job at an aviation tech company a week from tomorrow and will be working long hours which will make it hard to get to the shop. This is not a normal amount of oil right? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

My wife's has oil in the same area. Look on the left side of the engine at the valve cover gasket to see if any is there also.

I think I over filled my wife's and it seemed to have seeped out of the valve cover gasket on the left and back left side.

I checked her oil 3-4 times after I spotted the oil and it has stayed on the same mark(full) on the dipstick.

If it is an oil leak I am going to use it as an excuse to have the KO4 turbo installed... Oh and FMIC... 

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

troystg said:


> If it is an oil leak I am going to use it as an excuse to have the KO4 turbo installed... Oh and FMIC...


It's funny you say that. My 2013 has this same oil leak.
And I just so happen to have a non leaking 2012 engine with a K04 and a eBay FMIC


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

dorkage said:


> It's funny you say that. My 2013 has this same oil leak.
> And I just so happen to have a non leaking 2012 engine with a K04 and a eBay FMIC


You by chance have a link to that FMIC? 

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Qmulus (Sep 5, 2015)

In my experience, that leak is usually from a warped upper timing chain cover. You can change the gasket, but that may not solve it. There is a company that makes aluminum cover that seems to be a good option.


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

dorkage said:


> It's funny you say that. My 2013 has this same oil leak.
> And I just so happen to have a non leaking 2012 engine with a K04 and a eBay FMIC



This type? What piping did you use?









For VW Golf GTI Jetta MK5 MK6 / Audi A3 2.0T FSi Aluminum FMIC Turbo Intercooler | eBay


Performance front mount aluminum bar & plate turbo intercooler. Intercooler Size: 35.75" x 16.0" x 1.5". 2006-2014 Volkswagen GTI. 2005-2013 Audi A3 (8P). 2006-2010 Volkswagen Jetta. 2008-2012 Audi S3 (8P).



www.ebay.com


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

Qmulus said:


> In my experience, that leak is usually from a warped upper timing chain cover. You can change the gasket, but that may not solve it. There is a company that makes aluminum cover that seems to be a good option.


Is this the one you’re referring to? Thinking of taking it into the independent shop and see if they can track down where it is coming from. It seems small right now but I’d hate for it to get worse and cause more issues. It is at the max line still on the dipstick. 
 https://www.urotuning.com/products...i-passat-06h103269h-al?variant=37397730001089


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

troystg said:


> On my B6 passat I wen through 3 wheel bearing assemblies until I found out that *** (it thinks the name is derogatory. _Full As Goats_. First letter of each word.) makes the bearing assembly for VW.
> 
> Genuine VW bearing assembly was ~$200, the *** was less than $100 and had VW/Audi on them.
> 
> Yes there are fakes everywhere, but if you stick with the OE manufacturer you can get the same quality without the brand/dealership markup.


Yup...F A G also makes the strut bearings too for VW, for example.
Lemforder & Sachs are also some OEM suppliers that you can buy directly (from like ECS Tuning) instead of paying for the VW name being on their part.

Eldor makes the red top "R8" coil packs for Audi/VW btw.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

dorkage said:


> These all seem pricey. I got my red ones from a VW dealership for like $140CAD.


Oh, I agree. 
They USED to be "only" $76/set about 7.5 years ago


----------



## rpardoga (Oct 25, 2012)

Suspension lift, tire change and wheels paint


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

That's a sick ass Tig 👍👍


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

since my anker dash cam died.... got myself a Viofio A119v v3 dash cam and did a temporary wire job until the hardwire kit comes.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Put my roof box back on.

Untitled by thisistan, on Flickr

(and bought a new set of bibs for 30% off
BASEMENT BIB | thirtytwo.com )


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

BsickPassat said:


> since my anker dash cam died.... got myself a Viofio A119v v3 dash cam and did a temporary wire job until the hardwire kit comes.


How do you like it? I am currently in the market for one.

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

troystg said:


> How do you like it? I am currently in the market for one.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


Me too I was literally looking up which ones are best Saturday morning. I was looking at the a139 because of the extra cameras and the rove r2.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

troystg said:


> How do you like it? I am currently in the market for one.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


The Viofo usually gets top marks from the dash cam review sites, especially considering its price. One of the options that improves clarity is the Circular Polarized Lens (CPL), which is supposed to reduce reflections like the dashboard reflection. The unit is quite small, and smaller than my anker one.

The Viofo mini-USB plugs into the GPS base/holder, so if you need to remove the camera, no unplugging needed. The anker plugs into the camera, so you needed a little fighting to plug it in, especially with little slack in the cable.

I have no desire for parking mode, so I didn't fuss with the extra connection finding a constant 12V source

--------------------------------------------------------------
And replaced the micro-USB hardwire with mini-USB hard wire for the dash cam.

Dash cam hardwire replacement by thisistan, on Flickr

Dash cam hardwire replacement by thisistan, on Flickr
The nut, which the ground wire is attached is 13mm
Dash cam hardwire replacement by thisistan, on Flickr

For what ever reason, if I need to unplug the mini usb plug, I have extra slack to do so. It's not the prettiest... but it is functional in case to do need to unplug it.
Untitled by thisistan, on Flickr


----------



## PRZFGHTR (Apr 18, 2012)

@BsickPassat i have a similar routing method for my radar detector, looks like a solid setup and piece.


----------



## Pollman_Racing (Feb 13, 2021)

First time sharing! Finally finished a long and excessive project for the Tiguan. Complete 1 of 1 Shifter setup. (Leyo DSG Shift knob, OEM manual Tiguan outer trim and boot, OEM mk7 gti automatic shifter trim/indicators) Leyo knob is a perfect fit, mk7 trim is a delicate cut/sand/glue/caulk project to get it level and all the gaps right. Minor boot trimming and fitting. Indicator plug is the same, so it indicates and lights just the the original. Overall I love how it turned out, got rid of the big clunky outdated shifter and trim. Really updates the look.


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

Pollman_Racing said:


> First time sharing! Finally finished a long and excessive project for the Tiguan. Complete 1 of 1 Shifter setup. (Leyo DSG Shift knob, OEM manual Tiguan outer trim and boot, OEM mk7 gti automatic shifter trim/indicators) Leyo knob is a perfect fit, mk7 trim is a delicate cut/sand/glue/caulk project to get it level and all the gaps right. Minor boot trimming and fitting. Indicator plug is the same, so it indicates and lights just the the original. Overall I love how it turned out, got rid of the big clunky outdated shifter and trim. Really updates the look.
> View attachment 70181
> View attachment 70182


Thanks for posting that is a very interesting customization. How long did the project take and where did the inspiration come from. Is it a manual? If so why did you choose to keep the auto indicators? For the lights? I’m all sorts of confused haha. Regardless you made it look really clean, nice work. How much did the build set you back? Any other custom jobs or plans on your tig?

On a side note I’m taking my tig in this weekend to check on the small oil leak I have. I purchased an aluminum timing chain cover because I feel like that may be the culprit. If not I’ll have it installed down the line regardless. Also planning to install the upper and lower 034 Motorsport dogbone inserts. Still on the fence on whether or not to do the dogbone itself at the same time. 

I have just seen too many posts about how uncomfortable the vibrations are. I’m assuming with the dogbone it will make it much worse vs just installing the mounts. 

Also worried that it will put more pressure on the engine and trans mounts and cause those to wear prematurely (only have 37k miles on it) any feedback is appreciated. I’ve been talking about it for a while but I think this Saturday will finally be the day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pollman_Racing (Feb 13, 2021)

MJG44 said:


> Thanks for posting that is a very interesting customization. How long did the project take and where did the inspiration come from. Is it a manual? If so why did you choose to keep the auto indicators? For the lights? I’m all sorts of confused haha. Regardless you made it look really clean, nice work. How much did the build set you back? Any other custom jobs or plans on your tig?
> 
> On a side note I’m taking my tig in this weekend to check on the small oil leak I have. I purchased an aluminum timing chain cover because I feel like that may be the culprit. If not I’ll have it installed down the line regardless. Also planning to install the upper and lower 034 Motorsport dogbone inserts. Still on the fence on whether or not to do the dogbone itself at the same time.
> 
> ...


The car is an automatic, Ive always loved the look of the Leyo knob and the 'pull up to engage'. It just didn't look right on the stock boot/trim to me, so I made my own. But I wanted it to still indicate and light up like the stock one does. Once I found that the plug is the same, the mk7 trim seemed perfect. So after doing some experimenting it turned out great!

It was a lot of research and experimenting, I probably test fit the thing in and out 100 times before it was right. In total it maybe was a week of actual work, doing a little at a time after work each night. Longest part was carefully cutting and trimming the indicator piece, and then letting the glue cure overnight, same as the caulk line around the face. Other than the Leyo shift knob ($130) I got the manual trim/boot and the mk7 gti indicator plate on eBay both around $30. So probably around $200 in all.

As far as other projects, Im in the process of replacing the trunk spare tire cover with a single piece of wood. That will eventually be the base for an air ride set up, but that's a later project. I have a buddy in woodworking that's been helping me out with it, ill upload some pictures later today.


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

Pollman_Racing said:


> The car is an automatic, Ive always loved the look of the Leyo knob and the 'pull up to engage'. It just didn't look right on the stock boot/trim to me, so I made my own. But I wanted it to still indicate and light up like the stock one does. Once I found that the plug is the same, the mk7 trim seemed perfect. So after doing some experimenting it turned out great!
> 
> It was a lot of research and experimenting, I probably test fit the thing in and out 100 times before it was right. In total it maybe was a week of actual work, doing a little at a time after work each night. Longest part was carefully cutting and trimming the indicator piece, and then letting the glue cure overnight, same as the caulk line around the face. Other than the Leyo shift knob ($130) I got the manual trim/boot and the mk7 gti indicator plate on eBay both around $30. So probably around $200 in all.
> 
> As far as other projects, Im in the process of replacing the trunk spare tire cover with a single piece of wood. That will eventually be the base for an air ride set up, but that's a later project. I have a buddy in woodworking that's been helping me out with it, ill upload some pictures later today.


The stock ones have a “trigger” you push to change from park to reverse, does that present any issues just having a shifter knob?

I’m all about customizing things I have a sub box around my spare tire but I want to replace the trunk floor with wood and plexi-glass or something so you can see and hear the sub a little more. Interested to see your pics. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

MJG44 said:


> The stock ones have a “trigger” you push to change from park to reverse, does that present any issues just having a shifter knob?
> 
> I’m all about customizing things I have a sub box around my spare tire but I want to replace the trunk floor with wood and plexi-glass or something so you can see and hear the sub a little more. Interested to see your pics.
> 
> ...


That's why the BFI and Leyo have the adapter collar that you pull up.


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

BsickPassat said:


> That's why the BFI and Leyo have the adapter collar that you pull up.


Thanks for pointing that out I didn’t know that existed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pollman_Racing (Feb 13, 2021)

MJG44 said:


> Thanks for pointing that out I didn’t know that existed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep, that's exactly how the Leyo knob installs.


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

Thank you Pollman I think the Leyo knob in black is my next project. That’s why I love this forum. 

Just had my leak evaluated and they said the upper timing chain cover is definitely leaking but of course that doesn’t mean it’s the only leak. So luckily I had ordered the aluminum cover from urotuning, again thanks to guidance in this forum. Had it installed and will monitor to see if the leak continues and if so will continue to work my way down. 











Tried to have the pendulum or dogbone installed but since I purchased one that someone else never installed it was the wrong part. The middle bolt was 2mm too big and the whole thing was too short when compared to the stock one. So I only had the upper and lower 034 Motorsport dogbone mount installed. 

The wheel hop is now gone!!! Love the results. Even when accelerating and turning I have lost all wheel hop. It also seems to pull much faster when accelerating overall I’m very happy I did it. 

I was worried about the extra vibration but it is not as bad as I expected. No real vibrations while in reverse but when coming to a light and idling there is a lot of vibration for about 3 seconds and then it is back to normal until you take your foot off the brake then the vibration continues another 3 seconds. I have heard after 1000 miles it will calm down so we will see how it goes. I warned the wife but I’m sure she won’t like that initial vibration. 

All in all install for the mounts and upper timing chain cover was about $180. I would have done the mounts myself but used Loctite when I put in the subframe mounts and couldn’t break it with my hand tools. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

Is this the one you ordered?









Aluminum Timing Chain Cover | Audi A3/A4/A6/TT | VW CC/EOS/GTI/Passat


Volkswagens are known to have timing chain and timing cover issues. The timing chain is a crucial part of your engine, and it needs to be able to operate free of issues. Failure to these timing chains can lead to engine failure. The chain holds numbers of pulleys and gears that can help operate...




www.urotuning.com


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

troystg said:


> Is this the one you ordered?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I had never ordered from uro before. They were great and shipping was fast. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PRZFGHTR (Apr 18, 2012)

MJG44 said:


> Yes, I had never ordered from uro before. They were great and shipping was fast.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


urotuning is great. turning out to be a great alternative to ECS. I also really like ShopDAP, they're super helpful.


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

PRZFGHTR said:


> urotuning is great. turning out to be a great alternative to ECS. I also really like ShopDAP, they're super helpful.


Agreed!

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Pollman_Racing (Feb 13, 2021)

Here is my current trunk setup. Spare tire and foam insert removed. Carpet cut and glued into bottom of trunk panel. Box for future air lift set up cut from plywood. Trunk floor cover is a single piece of plywood, covered in a formica laminate, color is almost a perfect match to the cornsilk beige interior. Whole thing is routed all around and a rounded handle is notched in the front to easily lift up. I used the existing plastic hinge pieces in the back corners and routed the slide pin back in the original location as well. It latches in, sits in the original position and opens up like the original did. Underside is covered in Kilmat sound deadening material. 

(Don't mind the missing rear seat cupholder insert. That is currently being worked on for a replacement.)


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

I was checking my engine bay today to see if there was any obvious leaking happening and all looked good but I noticed something else. 

Last year I installed an electric qtp exhaust cutout. Within a month or so it stopped working. When I first researched I heard it was common for the motors to burnout from high heat. I have a fwd so there is quite a bit of room under there and I thought I would be ok with heat. Today when looking for the leak I noticed a portion of the wire was severely melted. Now I am thinking it would be worth replacing the wiring to see if I can get it working again. The hardest part is routing it through the firewall because I have so many things shoved through it already. 

So my long winded explanation is to ask if anyone has used any high heat resistant split wire loom tubing in the engine bay. I found one up to 200 f but not sure if that would be enough. I would need it to be split because each side has a big connector. If anyone has one they have used and can suggest it, it would be much appreciated. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lil'red (Jan 23, 2013)

MJG44 said:


> I was checking my engine bay today to see if there was any obvious leaking happening and all looked good but I noticed something else.
> 
> Last year I installed an electric qtp exhaust cutout. Within a month or so it stopped working. When I first researched I heard it was common for the motors to burnout from high heat. I have a fwd so there is quite a bit of room under there and I thought I would be ok with heat. Today when looking for the leak I noticed a portion of the wire was severely melted. Now I am thinking it would be worth replacing the wiring to see if I can get it working again. The hardest part is routing it through the firewall because I have so many things shoved through it already.
> 
> ...


If youre gonna take the time to do all that you could simply de pin one end to run it through.... 

Sent via Carrier Pigeon


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

lil'red said:


> If youre gonna take the time to do all that you could simply de pin one end to run it through....
> 
> Sent via Carrier Pigeon


Speaking of de-pin .. 

I am trying to figure out how to de-pin the speaker connector on the door speakers. I haven't figured out the locking mechanism yet so if you have any insight I would be much obliged!


Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## PRZFGHTR (Apr 18, 2012)

troystg said:


> Speaking of de-pin ..
> 
> I am trying to figure out how to de-pin the speaker connector on the door speakers. I haven't figured out the locking mechanism yet so if you have any insight I would be much obliged!
> 
> ...


the locking mech on the connector? they make a tool set for that. something like this


https://www.walmart.com/ip/TSV-36pcs-Auto-Terminals-Removal-Tool-Set-Car-Motorcycle-Pin-Extractor-Casing-Tool-Wire-Harness-Terminal-Extractor-Electrical-Wiring-Depinning/194302695


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

PRZFGHTR said:


> the locking mech on the connector? they make a tool set for that. something like this
> 
> 
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/TSV-36pcs-Auto-Terminals-Removal-Tool-Set-Car-Motorcycle-Pin-Extractor-Casing-Tool-Wire-Harness-Terminal-Extractor-Electrical-Wiring-Depinning/194302695


Yes I have those. But which one and where is the lock mechanism on the door speaker plug is the question.

Just figured I'd ask in case you have de-pinned one if those.

I am trying to de-pin the tweeter wires and remove them from the connector on the mid-bass. 

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

lil'red said:


> If youre gonna take the time to do all that you could simply de pin one end to run it through....
> 
> Sent via Carrier Pigeon


I








This is the wire, I don’t think it can be depinned. I would have to cut the wire and reconnect the wiring which seems much more of a pain in the ass when compared to using a split loom. When using split does it compromise the heat resistance dramatically? I also think I’ll make a new path for it so it won’t be as close to the extreme heat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PRZFGHTR (Apr 18, 2012)

troystg said:


> Yes I have those. But which one and where is the lock mechanism on the door speaker plug is the question.
> 
> Just figured I'd ask in case you have de-pinned one if those.
> 
> ...


Oh ok. I've depinned connectors just not these.


----------



## Fontezy (May 24, 2020)

Got some new wheels but am experiencing some shake around 75 mph. Not as bad as yesterday when I got them installed.
Is this normal?
Needs to be fixed urgently?









wheels are 19x9.5 35 offset
Could it be because wheels are too wide?
Thanks


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

Fontezy said:


> Got some new wheels but am experiencing some shake around 75 mph. Not as bad as yesterday when I got them installed.
> Is this normal?
> Needs to be fixed urgently?
> View attachment 71306
> ...


Is the center bore 57.1? Did you use hub centric rings? Were they balanced correctly? What tires did you go with? Those would be my first thoughts. Wheels being too wide would only affect you when turning and you would hear them rubbing. I’ve heard people go as wide as 10 without issues. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fontezy (May 24, 2020)

MJG44 said:


> Is the center bore 57.1? Did you use hub centric rings? Were they balanced correctly? What tires did you go with? Those would be my first thoughts. Wheels being too wide would only affect you when turning and you would hear them rubbing. I’ve heard people go as wide as 10 without issues.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for reply. 
I think they forgot to put the rings on. Good catch. Glad it’s not the width. I like the stance at 9.5


----------



## RA14R (Aug 10, 2020)

Got new timing chains a water pump and a Unitronic stage 1+ tune
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

We're going to need a wide shot of the rear to see how the badge looks overall.

I'm still trying to decide how to place mine Unitronics badge


----------



## RA14R (Aug 10, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm indifferent about it. Maybe I'll keep the "Tiguan" and replace the "2.0 TSI" on mine with the Uni badge.

EDIT: Forgot about the 4motion badge.

Should I just slap a R badge on since it will have a K04-64? or is that too stupid?


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

Installed the dsg leyo shifter. Didn’t go to the same lengths that pollman did but I love the result. Thank you for bringing it to my attention. I had always wanted a black shifter and wrapped my other one but could never wrap the trigger part easily. The leyo install was super easy.

Before:









After:











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pollman_Racing (Feb 13, 2021)

MJG44 said:


> Installed the dsg leyo shifter. Didn’t go to the same lengths that pollman did but I love the result. Thank you for bringing it to my attention. I had always wanted a black shifter and wrapped my other one but could never wrap the trigger part easily. The leyo install was super easy.
> 
> Before:
> 
> ...


Looks great! Awesome job man! You're going to love the way that shifter feels.


----------



## RA14R (Aug 10, 2020)

Got my Unitronic intake to go with my tune......I can finally hear my turbo 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Weekend at Mammoth
Mammoth by thisistan, on Flickr
Mammoth by thisistan, on Flickr

But on the day to drive home (yesterday), the battery died. Jumped it with a portable jump starter... then drove it around, got gas, jump started the car again.... drove down to Bishop, CA to the Autozone and got a replacement battery under warranty.


----------



## PRZFGHTR (Apr 18, 2012)

PRZFGHTR said:


> read block 093 last night after i heard a little ruckus on my cold start yesterday morning before work.... -4.77ish.
> 
> time to research if tiguan has similar extended warranty on the timing chain like the mk6 GTIs did....


did some digging and i do not have the ability to claim warranty on this 

I know some guys who do side work. time to ask around.


----------



## lil'red (Jan 23, 2013)

PRZFGHTR said:


> did some digging and i do not have the ability to claim warranty on this
> 
> I know some guys who do side work. time to ask around.


Really? We just won a class action in canada for the tining chain tensioner. It was related to the engine not the car it was installed into.. which generation tig/engine do you have??

Ours is the CCTA in a '12 and wrnt at 104k kms (like 65k miles).

Sent via Carrier Pigeon


----------



## PRZFGHTR (Apr 18, 2012)

lil'red said:


> Really? We just won a class action in canada for the tining chain tensioner. It was related to the engine not the car it was installed into.. which generation tig/engine do you have??
> 
> Ours is the CCTA in a '12 and wrnt at 104k kms (like 65k miles).
> 
> Sent via Carrier Pigeon


mine is a 2012 with i think a CCTA. the us litigation has it limited by VIN and limited to mileage as i understand it.


----------



## bkpapi12 (Feb 17, 2008)

New turbo @49k due to p0299.


----------



## PRZFGHTR (Apr 18, 2012)

bkpapi12 said:


> New turbo @49k due to p0299.


bummer. my tig's previous owner had a turbo fail prior to selling to me. i forget mileage.


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

A turbo failure just means that there is a new life on the horizon. KO4...


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

Volkswagens-for-life said:


> A turbo failure just means that there is a new life on the horizon. KO4...


Yes, always.


----------



## Ianator157 (Mar 15, 2014)

Preventative maintenance this morning at 47K miles: replacing the PCV valve. I decided on the Vaico brand with “AH” latest version in the part #. Ordered from Deutsche Auto Parts ( shopdap.com ) ... of course I would have preferred a VW OE part but I didn’t want to pay $160-$190 for something that can be replaced every 40-60K miles and this version seems to have good reviews. Upon removing the OE one there was some oil sitting in the rear hose / connection area that dripped out when I separated the connection, but otherwise I didn’t see any notable buildup or excessive oil, so I would assume mine was still working well and not causing any issues. No CEL or codes, but based on the known rear main seal / pressure issues the failing PCV valve can cause I wanted to be ahead of the curve. Took my time and cleaned up around the top of the “cam bridge” / valve cover and made sure the PCV gasket area was clean. I re-used the two OE hoses as they both are in good condition. Anyone else use the Vaico brand PCV valve??










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

After installing a qtp electric exhaust cutout it stopped working after a month. At the time I assumed the motor burned out because prior to ordering that was the main complaint. Because
I have fwd I had quite a bit of room and assumed I wouldn’t have that issue. 

After further inspection about a month ago I noticed a portion of the wire was routed too close to the engine and had melted. I ordered a replacement wire from Amazon that was delivered damaged. I had to fight with the seller to get it returned (he insisted I send directly to qtp for warranty return). They finally gave in after a week and a half and getting Amazon involved. The next time I ordered from a reputable parts dealer to avoid this kind of issue. 

To avoid the same issue happening again I covered the wire with a heat resistant split wire loom tubing and wrapped with factory fabric electrical tape for good measure. I also decided to route it differently and away from all high heat components. We will see how long it holds up but I am much more confident now. 

Old melted wire 


























Picture of the lower dogbone mount previously installed. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PRZFGHTR (Apr 18, 2012)

yesterday i had my timing chain tensioner done at 112k. the block 093 measurement was last measured a few weeks back at -4.77.

The tech who did the work said my tensioner was maxed out, looks like i got it done just in time?


----------



## lil'red (Jan 23, 2013)

PRZFGHTR said:


> yesterday i had my timing chain tensioner done at 112k. the block 093 measurement was last measured a few weeks back at -4.77.
> 
> The tech who did the work said my tensioner was maxed out, looks like i got it done just in time?


Lucky!!! I was going to ask my mechanic about mine at about 65k and forgot. You know what happened... 3 days later... explosions. 

Sent via Carrier Pigeon


----------



## Mrprice (Jul 30, 2013)

Upgraded everything to LEDs and finally took care of my curb rash on my wheels and added black while I was at it. Now to fix that door ding on the rear door and do a full post winter detail.


----------



## Taintted (Jan 25, 2014)

I installed the DeAutokey H7RC HIDs on our 2014 Tiguan. Was a bit involved since I had to remove the headlight assembly just to get the bulbs installed. I also had to adjust the contact a bit for the no-tap adapter because it wasn't making contact with the oem connecter on the headlight. But once that was resolved the headlights worked beautifully. I will have to adjust them a bit because the beam seems kinda high, but other than that they lit up the road nicely. Huge improvement over the oem halogen set up.


----------



## GTIZRX (Nov 21, 2001)

Well our 2013 4-Motion Tiguan SE is the wife's daily driver so it just usually only sees regular maintenance although I have been slipping in some upgrades every now and again. I have installed a paddle shift steering wheel, RNS 315 with RVC, door lights and I installed the take off parts from my Golf R such as the intercooler and lower control arms. Yesterday installed new Bilstein HD (B6) struts and rear shocks (kept the stock springs) with new upper mounts and I installed Audi TTRS front control arm bushings along with a ECS Tuning Dead Set kit. It also got a new set to shoes and this time I went with the Continental DWS-06. Next up is the power folding mirrors with puddle lights and the Golf R front brakes hopefully this week end.


----------



## mikeyyah (Mar 16, 2021)

GTIZRX said:


> Well our 2013 4-Motion Tiguan SE is the wife's daily driver so it just usually only sees regular maintenance although I have been slipping in some upgrades every now and again. I have installed a paddle shift steering wheel, RNS 315 with RVC, door lights and I installed the take off parts from my Golf R such as the intercooler and lower control arms. Yesterday installed new Bilstein HD (B6) struts and rear shocks (kept the stock springs) with new upper mounts and I installed Audi TTRS front control arm bushings along with a ECS Tuning Dead Set kit. It also got a new set to shoes and this time I went with the Continental DWS-06. Next up is the power folding mirrors with puddle lights and the Golf R front brakes hopefully this week end.


Nice! I bet she handles nicely.


----------



## Pollman_Racing (Feb 13, 2021)

Wheels have arrived! (19x8.5 ET20) Now saving for tires.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Pollman_Racing said:


> View attachment 76463
> 
> 
> Wheels have arrived! (19x8.5 ET20) Now saving for tires.


Those _look_ heavy! 
What's the weight? I don't even see them on the website


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

Good looking wheels but agreed they probably weigh a ton


----------



## PRZFGHTR (Apr 18, 2012)

I had a set of Tarmacs, in 18x8.5 - each wheel with a tire and air was i think 46 lbs.

its not like he's racing in the tiguan, right? weight isn't that important here.


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

PRZFGHTR said:


> I had a set of Tarmacs, in 18x8.5 - each wheel with a tire and air was i think 46 lbs.
> 
> its not like he's racing in the tiguan, right? weight isn't that important here.


I love the look of the wheels but agree they will be heavy. I like fifteen52 as a company would love to see the total weight with the tires. I love ken block though and can’t help but be influenced by their marketing. 

To assume that pollman_racing isn’t intending or interested in racing is kind of comical to me. 

Regardless of if you are racing or not, unsprung weight has a huge effect on the vehicle's acceleration, braking, fuel economy and cornering abilities. Not to mention more unsprung weight puts more stress on the engine. So I would still say that weight of the wheels is important. Sometimes getting the look you want is worth a little sacrifice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

MJG44 said:


> I love the look of the wheels but agree they will be heavy. I like fifteen52 as a company would love to see the total weight with the tires. I love ken block though and can’t help but be influenced by their marketing.
> 
> To assume that pollman_racing isn’t intending or interested in racing is kind of comical to me.
> 
> ...



100%


----------



## Pollman_Racing (Feb 13, 2021)

snobrdrdan said:


> Those _look_ heavy!
> What's the weight? I don't even see them on the website


Attacking these questions in order. No tires yet, so total weight with tire/air I don't have right now, but each wheel is about 33lbs.
The Tarmac R43 was a Ken Block special wheel, this model wheel was debuted on his 1965 RTR Mustang and It has his logo stamped in the back (see photo attached). You won't find them on their website because this model wheel has been discontinued, Ken Block now runs Rotiform so this wheel was phased out. Whether they recreate them without the Ken Block branding we'll have to wait and see...


----------



## Pollman_Racing (Feb 13, 2021)

MJG44 said:


> I love the look of the wheels but agree they will be heavy. I like fifteen52 as a company would love to see the total weight with the tires. I love ken block though and can’t help but be influenced by their marketing.
> 
> To assume that pollman_racing isn’t intending or interested in racing is kind of comical to me.
> 
> ...


100% Agree with you here. Absolutely no plans to race or performance mod the Tiguan though. Intentions with the Tig are just to create something unique and comfort/style heavy. Of course I'll eat some fuel mileage with the weight but its a price I'm willing to pay any day of the week for the overall vision. 
Short backstory on the username; Pollman_Racing is something ive used in the past with a lot of accounts and ive stuck with it. I have dabbled in the racing/performance field with some previous cars and love it, but it doesn't seem right for Me and the Tiguan.


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

Pollman_Racing said:


> Attacking these questions in order. No tires yet, so total weight with tire/air I don't have right now, but each wheel is about 33lbs.
> The Tarmac R43 was a Ken Block special wheel, this model wheel was debuted on his 1965 RTR Mustang and It has his logo stamped in the back (see photo attached). You won't find them on their website because this model wheel has been discontinued, Ken Block now runs Rotiform so this wheel was phased out. Whether they recreate them without the Ken Block branding we'll have to wait and see...
> View attachment 77191


Tires will probably add another 20-22 lbs so you’ll probably be around 55. did you have the 18 inch New York wheels? Those were about 28 if I remember correctly. So you’re adding about 5 or so lbs a corner and I’ve always heard that each unsprung pound is like 2 sprung lbs. overall not terrible if you are achieving the looks you want. 

I saved about 6 lbs with each of my wheels then slapped on the side steps added a sub and dyno matted the trunk and hood so I get it. 

Not to mention the baby seats and stroller in the back  I think I saved quite a bit of weight getting rid of the heavy suitcase exhaust though. 

I still did some performance stuff because although the tig may look like a soccer mom car stock that is not the way I view mine and that is not the way it drives. I don’t race but I sure as hell drive it aggressively and have my fun with it. 

Post a before and after a pic when you get the tires and you were right, I’m thoroughly enjoying the leyo knob. Have you made any more progress on your custom trunk setup? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlphaBetaJetta (Sep 24, 2017)

My ‘18 Tiguan got totaled in an accident. The other party (a Jeep Cherokee) made an illegal left turn in an intersection, resulting in a T collision, the Jeep flipped over and and got totaled too! 

Still have another VW , but for now I moved on to a 2019 Nissan Rogue SL with premium package. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

Damn that blows.. Glad everybody is ok


----------



## PRZFGHTR (Apr 18, 2012)

MJG44 said:


> I love the look of the wheels but agree they will be heavy. I like fifteen52 as a company would love to see the total weight with the tires. I love ken block though and can’t help but be influenced by their marketing.
> 
> To assume that pollman_racing isn’t intending or interested in racing is kind of comical to me.
> 
> ...


im interested to see what else KB does now that he is partnered with Rotiform


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Nearly worn for snow by thisistan, on Flickr

Nearly worn for snow by thisistan, on Flickr

Ski season tires are just about shot (which explains the traction issues I had at Mammoth a weekend ago)... time to wear the rest out, before I swap on the 3-seasons wheelset.


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

Alright guys, how on earth do I make my Memory Seats pair up to my keyfob on a 2013?


----------



## Mrprice (Jul 30, 2013)

Anyone have a trick for changing out the HID headlight bulbs? I have a 2012 SEL and the bulbs are D3S. How the heck do you get a grip on the bulb to remove it without removing the headlight assembly? Same question for the back up lights...any trick to removing the rear bumper to access them?


----------



## RA14R (Aug 10, 2020)

New front pads and rotors, ordered R8 coils, new plugs and a GoFastBits VTA diverter


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

RA14R said:


> GoFastBits VTA diverter


In b4 "Why does my car run like crap?"


----------



## RA14R (Aug 10, 2020)

dorkage said:


> In b4 "Why does my car run like crap?"


Can’t find it....got a link?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

Our engines are designed to be a closed loop from when air enters the MAF to when it exits the turbo and passes the O2 sensor.

Venting to atmosphere screws up this closed loop since the ECM expects so much air (that it already measured) so when you shift or let off the throttle it'll run rich for a moment. 

Best bet is to use the latest rev DV and that's it, no vent to atmosphere.


----------



## RA14R (Aug 10, 2020)

dorkage said:


> Our engines are designed to be a closed loop from when air enters the MAF to when it exits the turbo and passes the O2 sensor.
> 
> Venting to atmosphere screws up this closed loop since the ECM expects so much air (that it already measured) so when you shift or let off the throttle it'll run rich for a moment.
> 
> Best bet is to use the latest rev DV and that's it, no vent to atmosphere.


Well it’s not like I can’t return the part, I just can’t stand that damn whine at 3-4K rpm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

Uhhh whine at 3k-4k??


----------



## RA14R (Aug 10, 2020)

Volkswagens-for-life said:


> Uhhh whine at 3k-4k??


I have a Unitronic intake, since the install the diverter makes a whining noise at that rpm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

RA14R said:


> I have a Unitronic intake, since the install the diverter makes a whining noise at that rpm
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybe the DV is torn or broken depending on the revision. Mine broke at 20k miles but I don’t recall a whine. I noticed the break on the stock dv when I installed a gfb. After the install it did some crazy things to the engine. I thought I maybe got a counterfeit part but then heard others also having the same issue. I agree to keep the stock dv. 

The only strange sound I got from my intake was a loud sucking/hissing sound that bothered me. I had a neuspeed p flo intake and the sound was because it is open element. Once I got an apr carbonio it was gone. 

Take a video of the sound if you can. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

RA14R said:


> I have a Unitronic intake, since the install the diverter makes a whining noise at that rpm
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your diverter valve should have nothing to do with that unless it's torn or broken like mjg44 said. 

The intake is naturally quite loud on the 2.0 T depending on which intake you're using


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

RA14R said:


> I have a Unitronic intake, since the install the diverter makes a whining noise at that rpm


Unfortunately, that's "normal" for some of the open intakes on the TSI (like the Unitronic intake).....the DV whistle or flute noise, whatever you wanna call it. It *IS* annoying though.
Unitronic's own picture:









The GFB DV+ is _supposed to_ "cure"/stop it though


----------



## chard54 (Sep 2, 2018)

I also have the unitronic intake. Mine makes that high pitched sound too. When I put in the updated VW diverter valve it did quiet it down quite a bit though.


----------



## RA14R (Aug 10, 2020)

chard54 said:


> I also have the unitronic intake. Mine makes that high pitched sound too. When I put in the updated VW diverter valve it did quiet it down quite a bit though.


I have a new diverter on the way, Does anyone have any experience with the Unitronic relocation kit?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PRZFGHTR (Apr 18, 2012)

Mrprice said:


> Anyone have a trick for changing out the HID headlight bulbs? I have a 2012 SEL and the bulbs are D3S. How the heck do you get a grip on the bulb to remove it without removing the headlight assembly? Same question for the back up lights...any trick to removing the rear bumper to access them?


Pulling fender liner may be easier access for the headlights.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Mrprice said:


> Anyone have a trick for changing out the HID headlight bulbs? I have a 2012 SEL and the bulbs are D3S. How the heck do you get a grip on the bulb to remove it without removing the headlight assembly? Same question for the back up lights...any trick to removing the rear bumper to access them?


You remove the headlight assembly.

the reverse light, remove the valence by removing all of the screws attaching it and pull the valence off


----------



## NZeroThreeOne (Nov 4, 2020)




----------



## NZeroThreeOne (Nov 4, 2020)

New Intercooler upgrade, New Tensioners, metal upgrade upper timing cover, aluminum water pump, belts, valve decarb, spark plugs, new K04.


----------



## Ianator157 (Mar 15, 2014)

NZeroThreeOne said:


> View attachment 78987
> View attachment 78988
> 
> 
> New Intercooler upgrade, New Tensioners, metal upgrade upper timing cover, aluminum water pump, belts, valve decarb, spark plugs, new K04.


Damn that’s a lot of work! What year and miles? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

NZeroThreeOne said:


> View attachment 78987
> View attachment 78988
> 
> 
> New Intercooler upgrade, New Tensioners, metal upgrade upper timing cover, aluminum water pump, belts, valve decarb, spark plugs, new K04.


On stands in the driveway. That's impressive!!!

All for performance improvements or were you having issues?

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

Yeah, that's super impressive. I hated doing the turbo on my old Tiguan, and I have a hoist... 

This time around I'm just dropping the whole engine and transmission.


----------



## NZeroThreeOne (Nov 4, 2020)

Ianator157 said:


> Damn that’s a lot of work! What year and miles?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


2015 VW Tiguan R-line CCTA Engine, 94K Miles.


----------



## NZeroThreeOne (Nov 4, 2020)

troystg said:


> On stands in the driveway. That's impressive!!!
> 
> All for performance improvements or were you having issues?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


My water pump finally went out and since I was going deep in there, I said might as well go big instead of going home lol! So I got the upgraded water pump, intercooler, my K03 wastegate was already fried, been running stage 2 for 3 years now, so I decided to do the turbo also, plus maintenance with the decarb, it was needed BAD! as you saw from the images... Switching to a catch can to prevent the build up or minimize it. The intercooler install took most of the time, as well as the turbo. Everything else was straight forward. She puts a huge smile on my face now, barely tapping the throttle, like 10-15% it'll hit 50+, I now need 3 Bar Map Sensor lol & IE K04 Tune, waiting on APR intake, I have the APR pipe but to the stock airbox.

Currently as she stands, BFI Engine and Trans Mount Stage 2, 034 Motorsports Dogbone insert, GFB+ DV Upgrade, CTS Turbo Intercooler, CTS Turbo Downpipe, CTS Turbo Catch Can & CTS K04, Upgraded diameter pipes, APR Intake Pipe(Waiting on APR Intake), Eurodyne Stage 2 Tune... Powerstop slotted rotors front & rear, SS Lines all around, ECS Tuning Brass Caliper Bushings, Subframe Deadset kit, when I do my timing chain I'll upgrade to fluiddamper. Plan on dropping the suspension 1.5 inches on Vogtland Springs using Koni Sport Yellow Adjustable struts all around, with rear TTRS mounts & upgraded front strut mounts. - Going with adjustable Powerflex front control arm bushings both sets & raceline center-roll ball joints. Rear control arm will get powerflex also to support the drop without the slop.


----------



## NZeroThreeOne (Nov 4, 2020)

dorkage said:


> Yeah, that's super impressive. I hated doing the turbo on my old Tiguan, and I have a hoist...
> 
> This time around I'm just dropping the whole engine and transmission.


I'll pull the entire engine when I get all the parts for a DSG swap


----------



## PRZFGHTR (Apr 18, 2012)

NZeroThreeOne said:


> View attachment 78987
> View attachment 78988
> 
> 
> New Intercooler upgrade, New Tensioners, metal upgrade upper timing cover, aluminum water pump, belts, valve decarb, spark plugs, new K04.


jeez, that's a busy workload. a lot of "while i'm in there" stuff, I approve of it all. but damn that's a lot.

which K04 kit?


----------



## NZeroThreeOne (Nov 4, 2020)

PRZFGHTR said:


> jeez, that's a busy workload. a lot of "while i'm in there" stuff, I approve of it all. but damn that's a lot.
> 
> which K04 kit?


CTS TURBO


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

Did yours fit without some grinding on the "Front" (passenger) side of the exhaust manifold? I needed to clearance mine a few thou.


----------



## NZeroThreeOne (Nov 4, 2020)

dorkage said:


> Did yours fit without some grinding on the "Front" (passenger) side of the exhaust manifold? I needed to clearance mine a few thou.


Negative, no grinding of any sorts. Full process was drop in replacement.


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

Oh. Mine had some clearance issues. Otherwise it was bolt on. 

I liked that no DV relocation or Pancake upgrade was required. Although I'll be doing the pancake pipe when I move the k04 into my 2013.


----------



## NZeroThreeOne (Nov 4, 2020)

dorkage said:


> Oh. Mine had some clearance issues. Otherwise it was bolt on.
> 
> I liked that no DV relocation or Pancake upgrade was required. Although I'll be doing the pancake pipe when I move the k04 into my 2013.


I went with generic brand on the throttle pipe & pancake, paying extra for name brands for pipes is silly to me. Only on the major components that matter I take into account brand, but bigger diameter pipes were easy to source on ebay lol & it mated perfectly with the supplied silicone elbow piping that came with the kit, it brings two sizes.


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

That's my plan. Unfortunately no aftermarket hoses fit the Tiguan for the Pancake to RS3 intercooler. The hose kept popping off on mine.


----------



## Ianator157 (Mar 15, 2014)

So I have reached the pinnacle of Tiguan mods. Enjoy  (I can’t believe it wasn’t already taken).










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NZeroThreeOne (Nov 4, 2020)

I ran the cable by fishing it through the hood release latch cable, tied a rope to the inside end, yanked her out, attached wire for boost gauge and yanked the cable back in presto <3








Don't judge the mess lol, She's been getting work done, next is the detail. 








Did not need the "vent pod" I paid 56 dollars for it and it shattered into pieces when it fell in the garage lol.









Final Product, waiting on catch can to setup boost tap.


----------



## NZeroThreeOne (Nov 4, 2020)

Catch can is in, boost tap is wired AYYYYY


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

NZeroThreeOne said:


> View attachment 81293
> View attachment 81294
> View attachment 81295
> View attachment 81296
> ...


 https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/t...-WOW-!!.9459590/&share_type=t&link_source=app

I would check out this thread. I have heard a lot of people who ran the CTS Africa plate and had a lot of issues with it eating oil and then recirculating back into the engine. May not be the case for you but I would read up on it just in case. After running it for a little I would check to see how full it gets. My catch can is BFI and only needs emptying every 5k. 

I love the look and almost purchased one as well then heard about these issues and did some digging and found that it has happened to others as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NZeroThreeOne (Nov 4, 2020)

MJG44 said:


> https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/topic?share_fid=7951&share_tid=9459590&url=https://www.vwvortex.com/index.php?threads/New-catch-can--WOW-!!.9459590/&share_type=t&link_source=app
> 
> I would check out this thread. I have heard a lot of people who ran the CTS Africa plate and had a lot of issues with it eating oil and then recirculating back into the engine. May not be the case for you but I would read up on it just in case. After running it for a little I would check to see how full it gets. My catch can is BFI and only needs emptying every 5k.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info, I'll be sure to keep a watchful eye on it. If it does show a similar pattern I'll revert to back until I locate a new system.


----------



## chard54 (Sep 2, 2018)

NZeroThreeOne said:


> View attachment 81293
> View attachment 81294
> View attachment 81295
> View attachment 81296
> ...


I always wondered if those aftermarket engine mounts fit on the tig. My trans mount is due for a change. Did you install one of those bfi as well on the other side?


----------



## NZeroThreeOne (Nov 4, 2020)

chard54 said:


> I always wondered if those aftermarket engine mounts fit on the tig. My trans mount is due for a change. Did you install one of those bfi as well on the other side?


Yeah, I got BFI Stage 2 mounts, both sides. Did not get much NVH, as long as you follow the torque specs it wont vibrate much.


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

Dog bone mount usually makes more of a difference for NVH than the uppers.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

Checked the trade value on KBB/NADA/Carvana for a '17 SEL 4MO with 57k miles and was shocked to see it's valued at just a few bucks shy of $17k...didn't expect it to be that high.


----------



## Qmulus (Sep 5, 2015)

I am not surprised. I tried to find a Tiguan SEL to replace my daughter's '09 SEL that got destroyed. There was nothing within 500 miles of Denver. I was looking to spend up to $15k, but there just wasn't anything available that wasn't a beat up base S, or had super high miles and/or needed a lot of work. When I did find something worth checking, they were gone before I could get to it. My daughter ended up getting my car, as she needed something to get to drive to college. I have kept looking for myself, but pretty much gave up on it for now.

So, from what I have seen, right now good used cars are going for a premium.


----------



## NZeroThreeOne (Nov 4, 2020)

dorkage said:


> Dog bone mount usually makes more of a difference for NVH than the uppers.


I got 034 Motorsports dog bone insert - the metal one.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Had the tint shop put 50% carbon-ceramic tint on the panoramic sunroof...


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

puma1552 said:


> Checked the trade value on KBB/NADA/Carvana for a '17 SEL 4MO with 57k miles and was shocked to see it's valued at just a few bucks shy of $17k...didn't expect it to be that high.


Yup....it's a seller's market right now. Covid, and now the chip shortage, has hurt the new car supply so that pushes the demand towards used cars instead. And with slim pickings there too, but high demand, prices went up.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> Yup....it's a seller's market right now. Covid, and now the chip shortage, has hurt the new car supply so that pushes the demand towards used cars instead. And with slim pickings there too, but high demand, prices went up.


Yeah, I think a year ago Carvana was doing just under $16k, which was good then when it was a year newer with 10k less miles. It's tempting to make a move with the value where it is, but I'm getting close to paid off on it so it would be nice to be paid off soon.


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

So I vacuumed out water in my totaled Tiguan. I'm assuming leaking sunroof. 

14 gallons in the passenger footwell.

So... where is the repair guide so my newer Tiguan doesn't suffer the same fate?


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

Holy crap that much water? Rain storm or what??


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

It's been sitting for 10 months.


----------



## AlphaBetaJetta (Sep 24, 2017)

puma1552 said:


> Checked the trade value on KBB/NADA/Carvana for a '17 SEL 4MO with 57k miles and was shocked to see it's valued at just a few bucks shy of $17k...didn't expect it to be that high.


My 2016 Tiguan SE (sunroof) got tateld in an accident almost two months ago. 

Insurance paid $18300 at 23k miles (2021).

I paid $18600 and taxes and fees (Close to $2400) at 10k miles when i purchased it in 2018.





So I drove the car for the years, put 13k miles and basically only paid taxes and fees. Dealer changed the oil and filters as part of the purchase deal.


That is how much inflation has gone up now! 

Sent from my K101 using Tapatalk


----------



## SeouLBrotha (Mar 15, 2004)

puma1552 said:


> Checked the trade value on KBB/NADA/Carvana for a '17 SEL 4MO with 57k miles and was shocked to see it's valued at just a few bucks shy of $17k...didn't expect it to be that high.


Too many miles for that price in my opinion. We recently purchased a ‘17 Tiguan sport with 17.3k miles through Carvana. It was listed for 18k. Add about 2K for tax/title fees and the final price was 16.5K with the addition of trading in our 10yr. old Forester. Price was not bad considering the market.
The car is as advertised and is in great condition.


----------



## chard54 (Sep 2, 2018)

dorkage said:


> So I vacuumed out water in my totaled Tiguan. I'm assuming leaking sunroof.
> 
> 14 gallons in the passenger footwell.
> 
> So... where is the repair guide so my newer Tiguan doesn't suffer the same fate?


I had a leaky sunroof couple years ago. I cleared the drain hoses with compressed air that worked temporarily but it came back. I then tried to changing all the hoses and that worked for about a year but eventually started leaking again and my car just stalled one day during a rainstorm and wouldn't start again. Ended up being the TCM getting soaked but thankfully after drying it out it started again. I got so tired of ripping apart the interior to service it. I ended up sealing the sunroof with silicone and haven't had any problems with it since.


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

Where is the TCM on our Tiguans?


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

On my B6 Passat estate the foam gaskets between the roof rails and roof deteriorated and the roof rail mount point leaked.

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## NZeroThreeOne (Nov 4, 2020)

chard54 said:


> I had a leaky sunroof couple years ago. I cleared the drain hoses with compressed air that worked temporarily but it came back. I then tried to changing all the hoses and that worked for about a year but eventually started leaking again and my car just stalled one day during a rainstorm and wouldn't start again. Ended up being the TCM getting soaked but thankfully after drying it out it started again. I got so tired of ripping apart the interior to service it. I ended up sealing the sunroof with silicone and haven't had any problems with it since.


I've learned to use sealant on jobs when doing work on the Tig, in places where it matters. I even use sealant on the gaskets lol, except the intake manifold.


----------



## Camviet (Aug 24, 2014)

Autocross! Didn't have a chance to run autocross in 2020 as facilities were closed from the pandemic. Finally got back out, this time at a different venue with the largest number of competitors the venue's seen. 
Peep the suspension travel.
















Cleanest run I had for the day.




In the off season, did a valve cleaning, which was after 6 years and ~30k miles.















Black Forest catch can added to help with the build up. Also got a set of Schroth Racing anti-submarine quick-fit belts. Bolted right into the factory points. I was snug to the seat during the runs and I didn't have to hold onto the wheel for dear life. Flat seats built for the American market do not hold you in very well.

Biggest issue with the ST coilovers is the standard method of height adjustment. Only an inch of shock travel before touching bump stops, and the drive to this venue was on some rough roads. Sent an email with measurements for BC Racing DS coilovers, hoping their coilovers can provide some more shock travel and proper spring preload.


----------



## PRZFGHTR (Apr 18, 2012)

115k oil change today. Need to rotate wheels this week at some point.


----------



## NZeroThreeOne (Nov 4, 2020)

Did a lil sum-ting today after finally flashing to IE K04 Tune, tires are now spinning, exhaust note screaming.


----------



## Pollman_Racing (Feb 13, 2021)

NZeroThreeOne said:


> Did a lil sum-ting today after finally flashing to IE K04 Tune, tires are now spinning, exhaust note screaming.


That sound... Hard not to put a smile on your face.


----------



## NZeroThreeOne (Nov 4, 2020)

Pollman_Racing said:


> That sound... Hard not to put a smile on your face.


 Ear to ear & adrenaline dumps lol spinning tires like crazy!!! leaving smoke trails it's hilarious, a camero was surprised I kept pace & eventually passed them, pulled up to a light and his buddy puts the window down and so do I and says "what the f%&k is that thing, it's fast as ****" lol


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

NZeroThreeOne said:


> View attachment 81293
> View attachment 81294
> View attachment 81295
> View attachment 81296
> ...


Have you run into any issues with the CTS turbo Africa plate? Have you had to empty the can yet? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PRZFGHTR (Apr 18, 2012)

Added a RNS510 like I did with my Mk6 GTI.. took a bit to get sound working. having bluetooth issues and now my RVC isnt working... gonna do some research tonight


----------



## NZeroThreeOne (Nov 4, 2020)

MJG44 said:


> Have you run into any issues with the CTS turbo Africa plate? Have you had to empty the can yet?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


not at all, I emptied it the other day had very little in it, drove over 3k miles


----------



## PRZFGHTR (Apr 18, 2012)

so with more tinkering and such, i am going to not use this RNS510 i bought. I don't have a BT module it seems and the RNS315 i had before has one built in. can't get RVC to work either but bluetooth is more of the dealbreaker for me.


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

NZeroThreeOne said:


> not at all, I emptied it the other day had very little in it, drove over 3k miles
> View attachment 85040


That’s great news. I wonder if people had issues because it was installed incorrectly. Thanks for the update. I do mine every 5k and usually get more water with the oil, yours looks like straight oil. 

I would love to know your 0-60 time now that you upgraded to the k04. I put in a polar fis to get mine. I love the sound but that bumper sticker really kills it for me.  I put in an exhaust cutout to get the straight pipe sound and love being able to turn it on and off but that K04 is something else. Do you have anything else planned? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

PRZFGHTR said:


> so with more tinkering and such, i am going to not use this RNS510 i bought. I don't have a BT module it seems and the RNS315 i had before has one built in. can't get RVC to work either but bluetooth is more of the dealbreaker for me.


You could always look into how much it would cost to get a bt module or ask the person that you purchase it from. Here’s a thread about someone that had a similar issue.  https://www.vwvortex.com/threads/where-is-the-bluetooth-module.8657210/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NZeroThreeOne (Nov 4, 2020)

MJG44 said:


> That’s great news. I wonder if people had issues because it was installed incorrectly. Thanks for the update. I do mine every 5k and usually get more water with the oil, yours looks like straight oil.
> 
> I would love to know your 0-60 time now that you upgraded to the k04. I put in a polar fis to get mine. I love the sound but that bumper sticker really kills it for me.  I put in an exhaust cutout to get the straight pipe sound and love being able to turn it on and off but that K04 is something else. Do you have anything else planned?
> 
> ...


Lmfao, the sticker is a joke, ppl love it, they take pics all the time.

I plan to do water meth injection , currently waiting on Koni Yellow Adjustable struts, dropping 1.5 inches on vogtland springs, TTRS Stiffer strut mounts front & rears, power flex adjustable bushings for front LCA both sets, in the rear I'll do both sets as well to accommodate the drop without the slop. I never wanted to do an intake, I like the stock system other than the narrow intake pipe work just fine, but I caved and got a race line intake, supposedly increases the CFM to "500" we'll see if it'll be happier or louder lol but once all that was said is done, I'll be satisfied 

I love seeing new tiguan owners in with their 30 day tags, I pull up beside them, let the pops go off and give it the beans, LOL, eventually slow down to let them catch up & it's nothing but laughs, smiles and dumbs up. Spinning tires all the way through the WOT. lol, what I find hilarious is I still haven't floored my car after all the work I did nor do I plan to! It was worth it.


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

NZeroThreeOne said:


> Lmfao, the sticker is a joke, ppl love it, they take pics all the time.
> 
> I plan to do water meth injection , currently waiting on Koni Yellow Adjustable struts, dropping 1.5 inches on vogtland springs, TTRS Stiffer strut mounts front & rears, power flex adjustable bushings for front LCA both sets, in the rear I'll do both sets as well to accommodate the drop without the slop. I never wanted to do an intake, I feel like the stock system other than the narrow intake pipe work just fine, but I caved and got a race line intake, supposedly increases the CFM to "500" we'll see if it'll be happier or louder lol but once all that was said is done, I'll be satisfied
> 
> I love seeing new tiguan owners in with their 30 day tags, I pull up beside them, let the pops go off and give it the beans, LOL, eventually slow down to let them catch up & it's nothing but laughs, smiles and dumbs up. Spinning tires all the way through the WOT. lol, what I find hilarious is I still haven't floored my car after all the work I did nor do I plan to! It was worth it.


I like you. You need to continue building this Tiguan to levels never before seen, and you need to continue posting updates here


----------



## davidkeith482 (Apr 25, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PRZFGHTR (Apr 18, 2012)

MJG44 said:


> You could always look into how much it would cost to get a bt module or ask the person that you purchase it from. Here’s a thread about someone that had a similar issue.  https://www.vwvortex.com/threads/where-is-the-bluetooth-module.8657210/
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Appreciate the thought, but at this point the extra work to get a BT module in can be offset by an aftermarket headunit with built in BT.


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

PRZFGHTR said:


> Appreciate the thought, but at this point the extra work to get a BT module in can be offset by an aftermarket headunit with built in BT.


I put in a pioneer myself and love it but also keep in mind all the extra adapters that will be needed. I highly recommend enfigcarstereo.com for all the adapters and their mounting kit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jhawkcclux (Mar 10, 2011)

Washed, engine bay clean, clay bar’d, ceramic spray wax, and windshield wiper pump replaced with the kid. Only had to tell him to put f’n phone down 10 X!!


----------



## PRZFGHTR (Apr 18, 2012)

MJG44 said:


> I put in a pioneer myself and love it but also keep in mind all the extra adapters that will be needed. I highly recommend enfigcarstereo.com for all the adapters and their mounting kit.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! What model pioneer are you using?

I want a Kenwood DNX516DABS, friend has one in his mk6 and it looks amazing. Plug and play. Downside is it's not available in NA and most European sellers won't ship.


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

PRZFGHTR said:


> Thanks! What model pioneer are you using?
> 
> I want a Kenwood DNX516DABS, friend has one in his mk6 and it looks amazing. Plug and play. Downside is it's not available in NA and most European sellers won't ship.


I went with a Pioneer AVH-2440NEX but that was about 2 years ago. I love it though super easy to install but spent a bit on all the adapters. Also put in a sub and found a used custom Tiguan box that fits around the spare tire.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PRZFGHTR (Apr 18, 2012)

MJG44 said:


> I went with a Pioneer AVH-2440NEX but that was about 2 years ago. I love it though super easy to install but spent a bit on all the adapters. Also put in a sub and found a used custom Tiguan box that fits around the spare tire.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i like it! i'll see what's out there for comparable pioneer units. thanks!


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

140,000 mile oil change
while i'm at it, had to shop:
-Replace ATF (drain & refill) with a concoction of their supplied Liqui Moly ATF Top Tec 1200 and me supplying a bottle of Lubegard Red Transmission Protectant
-Replace transmission mount (Rein brand from ECStuning)... the old mount deteriorated so much that you can move the mount in the bushing around by hand.


----------



## Bobdhd (Jul 11, 2013)

NZeroThreeOne said:


> I love seeing new tiguan owners in with their 30 day tags, I pull up beside them, let the pops go off and give it the beans, LOL, eventually slow down to let them catch up & it's nothing but laughs, smiles and dumbs up. Spinning tires all the way through the WOT. lol, what I find hilarious is I still haven't floored my car after all the work I did nor do I plan to! It was worth it.


Was that IE tune modified ? I had made inquiries about a K04 set up & was told they did a slight de-tune due to the lack of a DSG trans.


----------



## RobTheRobot (Oct 7, 2020)

2011 4motion 130k KM
Last couple weeks have been a rollercoaster! 

Stg 1 Uni Tune, wow this car really woke up!😁 

Few days later, completely locked up steering rack failure, pulled and replaced myself with new poly bushings for front control arm, new Lemfoder front rear position bushings, and new OEM subframe engine mounts pressed by a Garage. All stretch bolts etc. were replaced.

New bushings feel great drives well other than the obvious alignment I needed. 

Then coil pack failure, replaced plugs and packs. Turns out they had never been changed, original plugs.

Next got an alignment after resetting all my codes from steering, miss fires etc. with my OBDEleven. Then went to have summers switched and lug nut was seized so bad it had to be torched out by a garage. 

Buy a used CTS Intake Install and enjoy, 10 mins of driving and wait what's that noise (not the whine, I know I need a DV+😉). Its a LOUD exhaust leak and boost is gone, limp it back home a few minutes away. Turns out the V-Band snapped on turbo housing. Had it towed to my preferred Garage after checking out the damage. Clamp blown apart and not holding housing together anymore did not want to risk any damage limping to the Garage. Was not up for another unplanned DIY.

New rear Zimmerman rotors and TRW pads with new hardware to be installed when I feel like working on it again.


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

RobTheRobot said:


> 2011 4motion 130k KM
> Last couple weeks have been a rollercoaster!
> 
> Stg 1 Uni Tune, wow this car really woke up!
> ...


Dub life.

10 minutes of pure joy, 10 hours of hard work. Repeat.

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## NZeroThreeOne (Nov 4, 2020)

Bobdhd said:


> Was that IE tune modified ? I had made inquiries about a K04 set up & was told they did a slight de-tune due to the lack of a DSG trans.


I sent in my logs and they tweaked it to my setup and charts, keep in mind, I have BFI Stage 2 Poly Mounts both engine and trans, 034 Motorsport Dogbone insert (metal one), I have subframe deadset kit, everything is tight and new bushing wise for the suspension, waiting on Koni struts for a 1.5 inch drop to keep it planted. I did CTS K04, with their Downpipe and intercooler, Raceline intake, CTS Catch can, upgraded pipes and boost hoses. I have turbo smart DV as well. (previously had GFB+) I ran stage 2 on K03 with a fried wastegate lol it was not fun to say the least. Now it's a Gap-Mobile  Plan on doing meth injection once I get the suspension done.


----------



## Wilhelmwanders (May 12, 2021)

I replaced standard halogen bulbs with Lasfit bulbs. 2018 SE. Went well except for the last one - a turn signal bulb front driver side. Bulb decided to fall off into the headlight cavity. Great. Does somebody have a link handy on how to take the bumper off, so I can get that headlight out of there?


----------



## mudflaps (Oct 19, 2020)

Maybe try turning it upside down and shaking it?

Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## Wilhelmwanders (May 12, 2021)

mudflaps said:


> Maybe try turning it upside down and shaking it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


Yes, I need to take the headlight assembly out to be able to do that. I just don’t know how to take it out.


----------



## Dillydontcha (Apr 4, 2021)

First time posting (have always owned Subarus.... shhhhh 🤫). Just got into a 2017 CPO 4 motion Wolfsburg edition. Scored a great deal with 28k miles on it!

First few mods so far:
H&R 26mm rear sway bar
GFB DV+
Plasti-dipped chrome roof rails
Yakima roof rack bought used for cheap
Rubber monster mats installed today

I have been doing lots of reading on this forum to see what other people are doing. So many cool tigs!

I have a 2 year warranty due to the CPO, so any suggestions for mods that won't break my warranty would be greatly appreciated!

Also if anyone has a link to a universal rally armor mudflap install please send it over!


----------



## mudflaps (Oct 19, 2020)

Wilhelmwanders said:


> Yes, I need to take the headlight assembly out to be able to do that. I just don’t know how to take it out.


Sorry, stupid joke. I meant the whole car. 

Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Dillydontcha said:


> First time posting (have always owned Subarus.... shhhhh 🤫). Just got into a 2017 CPO 4 motion Wolfsburg edition. Scored a great deal with 28k miles on it!
> 
> First few mods so far:
> H&R 26mm rear sway bar
> ...


For mudflaps, Rally Mud Flaps by RokBlokz- Super Tough. Ultra Durable. FREE SHIPPING


----------



## PRZFGHTR (Apr 18, 2012)

Discovered a small leak of something coming from passenger side front. Not sure of the source yet.
























Based on my parking spots staining I think this is something ongoing that I just noticed. Fluid I found is brownish. Don't think its coolant. Might be from intercooler piping?


----------



## NZeroThreeOne (Nov 4, 2020)

PRZFGHTR said:


> Discovered a small leak of something coming from passenger side front. Not sure of the source yet
> 
> Based on my parking spots staining I think this is something ongoing that I just noticed. Fluid I found is brownish. Don't think its coolant. Might be from intercooler piping?


Check your boost hoses, top timing cover, lower timing cover, & around PCV/ oil filter / Cap.


----------



## PRZFGHTR (Apr 18, 2012)

NZeroThreeOne said:


> Check your boost hoses, top timing cover, lower timing cover, & around PCV/ oil filter / Cap.


Will get on ramps tomorrow to have a look.


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

Check the CV joint grease. On my 08 Passat 4mo(same as the wife's Tig) I had a brown substance leaking . Dealership changed the thermostat. Wasn't it.

Turned out CV grease was past EoL and I had the CV joints repacked/lubed.

Indicator was a slow drip, same area in the garage, orange / brownish substance.

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bobdhd (Jul 11, 2013)

PRZFGHTR said:


> Discovered a small leak of something coming from passenger side front. Not sure of the source yet.
> 
> Based on my parking spots staining I think this is something ongoing that I just noticed. Fluid I found is brownish. Don't think its coolant. Might be from intercooler piping?


Mine was the timing cover gasket, replaced last year.


----------



## chard54 (Sep 2, 2018)

Bought a wagner intercooler on sale last year and finally had the time to put it on.






















Considering these things sell for $800 fitment wasn't great. Had to use some spacers because in my particular situation it pushed everything back to where one fan was hitting an ac line and the other fan was hitting the charge pipe. Luckily I have a box of loose screws, bolts and spacers collected over the years screwing around with cars. Had enough to make it work. Took it for a preliminary spin afterwards and it to pull nice.


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

chard54 said:


> Bought a wagner intercooler on sale last year and finally had the time to put it on.
> View attachment 90548
> View attachment 90549
> View attachment 90550
> ...


Very nice. I've been saying for a couple years that people should install the Wagner intercooler as a huge upgrade. Are you stock or what? Did you do any sort of logging pre and post? I'm theorizing that with tuning and some basic modifications that simply adding that specific intercooler is worth a solid 20 to 30 horsepower.


----------



## chard54 (Sep 2, 2018)

Volkswagens-for-life said:


> Very nice. I've been saying for a couple years that people should install the Wagner intercooler as a huge upgrade. Are you stock or what? Did you do any sort of logging pre and post? I'm theorizing that with tuning and some basic modifications that simply adding that specific intercooler is worth a solid 20 to 30 horsepower.


Nothing crazy just has a unitronic stage 1+, their intake and now the Wagner. I’ve only driven it once right after the install but from my butt dyno it does pull a bit harder. Trying not to drive it too much cause it needs an alignment real bad first. Unfortunately don’t have any logs or a baseline dyno for you guys. I do have a p3 gauge so in the coming days I’ll see if I see any changes in the intake temperatures.


----------



## PRZFGHTR (Apr 18, 2012)

Looks like it could be lower timing cover, most likely. I'll be taking it to the guy who did my timing chain job to get it fixed up.


----------



## PRZFGHTR (Apr 18, 2012)

Looks like my hunch on the timing cover seemed to be it, got that taken care of and waiting to see if the drip returns.


----------



## Ianator157 (Mar 15, 2014)

PRZFGHTR said:


> Looks like my hunch on the timing cover seemed to be it, got that taken care of and waiting to see if the drip returns.


How bad of a job is it to replace that cover gasket? Clearance decent?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PRZFGHTR (Apr 18, 2012)

Ianator157 said:


> How bad of a job is it to replace that cover gasket? Clearance decent?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I didn't do the job on this one. As I understand it, it's pretty tight in that region of things. You can fit ratchets and such in there probably but low profile ones would be the ticket.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

PRZFGHTR said:


> it's pretty tight in that region of things


----------



## March10k (Dec 13, 2020)

I ordered Centric 125 series rotors and posi-quiet ceramic pads. They'll be in tomorrow, just in time for the car to fail the safety inspection and need new brakes


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

March10k said:


> I ordered Centric 125 series rotors and posi-quiet ceramic pads. They'll be in tomorrow, just in time for the car to fail the safety inspection and need new brakes


You're going to hate the posi quiet ceramic pads at first... when you have no braking power.

Give it some time for the initial wear-in into the fresh rotors, then go do about ten 60-10mph stops and let the rotors cool by driving them for a while... then after that once the resins have cured and a pad material layer has transferred over, the pads will be more aggressive.


----------



## PRZFGHTR (Apr 18, 2012)

March10k said:


> I ordered Centric 125 series rotors and posi-quiet ceramic pads. They'll be in tomorrow, just in time for the car to fail the safety inspection and need new brakes


What if you pass tho


----------



## Gugu (Feb 8, 2021)

March10k said:


> I ordered Centric 125 series rotors and posi-quiet ceramic pads. They'll be in tomorrow, just in time for the car to fail the safety inspection and need new brakes


That's what I usually tell her too


----------



## March10k (Dec 13, 2020)

BsickPassat said:


> You're going to hate the posi quiet ceramic pads at first... when you have no braking power.
> 
> Give it some time for the initial wear-in into the fresh rotors, then go do about ten 60-10mph stops and let the rotors cool by driving them for a while... then after that once the resins have cured and a pad material layer has transferred over, the pads will be more aggressive.


I had the same setup on my 06 SRT8, the OE pads had a little more bite, but the dust! I know about bedding in new brakes, but I appreciate the reminder, I wasn't thinking about that because, well, it's a grocery-getter, not a racecar. I'll have to remember to do that.


----------



## March10k (Dec 13, 2020)

Gugu said:


> That's what I usually tell her too


LOL...I might have done that a time or two... In fact, the APR ECU mod I'm getting in August is strictly because the sluggish throttle response (if you don't hammer it) is unsafe 

In this case, though, the brakes actually are shot and I probably would fail safety if I wasn't having them done at the same time.


----------



## PRZFGHTR (Apr 18, 2012)

Smoked/led sidemarkers installed.


----------



## Ianator157 (Mar 15, 2014)

PRZFGHTR said:


> Smoked/led sidemarkers installed.
> 
> View attachment 93117


Have a link / part # by chance? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Ianator157 said:


> Have a link / part # by chance?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's on Amazon

Amazon.com: iJDMTOY Euro Smoked Lens Amber Full LED Front Side Marker Light Kit Compatible With Volkswagen: 2009-2017 Tiguan, Powered by 40-SMD LED, Replace OEM Amber Sidemarkers: Automotive


----------



## 5nedia (Jan 25, 2021)

Had it lowered.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Newsouth mechanical boost gauge in a Newsouth MK6 Gauge pod

Boost gauge by thisistan, on Flickr

Contrary to the picture, you can see the coolant temperature gauge at the 190 plus 2 tick marks.

Since the pod fills the gap between the steering column and the back of the steering wheel, there is all sorts of creaks when you turn the steering wheel...


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

BsickPassat said:


> Newsouth mechanical boost gauge in a Newsouth MK6 Gauge pod
> 
> Boost gauge by thisistan, on Flickr
> 
> ...


Yep the creaking sucks ****. Will never get another column pod again


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

BsickPassat said:


> Newsouth mechanical boost gauge in a Newsouth MK6 Gauge pod
> 
> Boost gauge by thisistan, on Flickr
> 
> ...


Found a thread from 2008 but there are some ideas on how to fix it from sanding it, routing the wires so it sits properly and even using chapstick to lubricate the rubbing area. Hope one of these hacks help. Here is the thread  https://www.golfmkv.com/forums/ind...h-boost-gauge-squeaky-steering-any-fix.45356/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

MJG44 said:


> Found a thread from 2008 but there are some ideas on how to fix it from sanding it, routing the wires so it sits properly and even using chapstick to lubricate the rubbing area. Hope one of these hacks help. Here is the thread  https://www.golfmkv.com/forums/index.php?threads/new-south-boost-gauge-squeaky-steering-any-fix.45356/
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thanks..

probably pass on the chapstick, too low of a melting point. I'll probably rub in some all-temp ski wax I have, which the melting temperature is 266 degrees F (and it's clear) or my pink warm temp wax (which the melting temperature is 230 deg F)


----------



## PRZFGHTR (Apr 18, 2012)

I bought a dashcam and will be hardwiring that at some point today if the bad weather holds out long enough. Updates tonight.


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

PRZFGHTR said:


> I bought a dashcam and will be hardwiring that at some point today if the bad weather holds out long enough. Updates tonight.


Which one did you go with. All those videos of people purposely reversing into cars at red lights makes me want to pull the trigger on one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MK5CNY (Sep 4, 2007)

It's mid July and it snowed a little. It seems like these have gone onto a shelf for too long. They were curbed and then I had them refurbished by Titan Motor works (Rochester, NY). The last time I drove on the RML's they were on my Mk6 GLI and had a taco at Pico Taqueria. Heading back there soon. 

Will get some daytime shots this weekend at a Cars & Coffee.









Sent from my moto z4 using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

MJG44 said:


> Which one did you go with. All those videos of people purposely reversing into cars at red lights makes me want to pull the trigger on one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I didn't know there are so many Merc 190E Cosworth around....


----------



## gstrouse (Oct 13, 2000)

I detailed Tiggy today. 2012 SEL Premium. I'm original owner, with 96k miles. She still looks good , doesn't she? Though recently thinking it's time to move on. Thinking of adding a Q5 to my A4.


----------



## PRZFGHTR (Apr 18, 2012)

120,000 today. Oil change done.


----------



## PRZFGHTR (Apr 18, 2012)

MJG44 said:


> Which one did you go with. All those videos of people purposely reversing into cars at red lights makes me want to pull the trigger on one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Still waiting to install this. Bought wrong fuse taps and install got lost in the chase to get my mk6 GTI squared away. Soon though

Bought this one. With hardwire kit.


----------



## Ianator157 (Mar 15, 2014)

gstrouse said:


> I detailed Tiggy today. 2012 SEL Premium. I'm original owner, with 96k miles. She still looks good , doesn't she? Though recently thinking it's time to move on. Thinking of adding a Q5 to my A4.
> View attachment 105175
> View attachment 105176
> View attachment 105177
> ...


Great looking Tiguan, and I’ve always loved those rims. Where in PA are you?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gstrouse (Oct 13, 2000)

I'm in the Lehigh Valley area


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

gstrouse said:


> I detailed Tiggy today. 2012 SEL Premium. I'm original owner, with 96k miles. She still looks good , doesn't she? Though recently thinking it's time to move on. Thinking of adding a Q5 to my A4.
> View attachment 105175
> View attachment 105176
> View attachment 105177
> ...



Clean Tig. Q5 is a solid move.


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

Finally said goodbye to Henry the First.


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

dorkage said:


> Finally said goodbye to Henry the First.


Damn, what happened?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## MK5CNY (Sep 4, 2007)

1st brewstop at Bullfrog (Williamsport, PA) on our way to Chincoteague.









Sent from my moto z4 using Tapatalk


----------



## MK5CNY (Sep 4, 2007)

Stopped in for some Dog Fishhead, then saw some ponies, sand, and just watched the sun rise from the sea. On to Wilmington, DE to the vineyard we're staying at. I was hoping to see cheaper gas prices outside of NY on the trip, but I think most are the same unless we got deeper south. $50 a tank, yeesh.









Sent from my moto z4 using Tapatalk


----------



## MK5CNY (Sep 4, 2007)

103degF today, real feel temp 107degF. Stopping into a few wineries, then Longwood Gardens.









Sent from my moto z4 using Tapatalk


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

Took the kids out for a fun drive down decker rd and pch. Nothing like bombing a curvy canyon road that leads to the beach.



















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

sold it










'17 SEL 4Mo, 60k miles, $19,430. Sale took 2 minutes.


----------



## MK5CNY (Sep 4, 2007)

Holy MF. I got a dealer offer for my Tig+ the give me $3k towards getting me in a new VW. But I think your deal is better. Did you make the pay sales tax? Or is that standard in working with CarVannaWhite?

Sent from my moto z4 using Tapatalk


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

puma1552 said:


> sold it
> 
> View attachment 113965
> 
> ...


That’s insane they offered me like 3k for a 2015 with 30k miles. I would take that deal any day. I think that is what I paid for mine with 9k miles 2 years ago haha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

MK5CNY said:


> Holy MF. I got a dealer offer for my Tig+ the give me $3k towards getting me in a new VW. But I think your deal is better. Did you make the pay sales tax? Or is that standard in working with CarVannaWhite?
> 
> Sent from my moto z4 using Tapatalk


Not sure I understand your question, there's no sales tax in this transaction, at least not from my end. I just walked away with a check for the quoted price of $19,430 that their website gave me when I put in for an appraisal.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

MJG44 said:


> That’s insane they offered me like 3k for a 2015 with 30k miles. I would take that deal any day. I think that is what I paid for mine with 9k miles 2 years ago haha
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got $4k for a 2016 with 145,000 miles, and a large dent in the front passenger door.


----------



## 5nedia (Jan 25, 2021)

Everyone selling their 5Ns and I'm sitting here trying to decide which BBK to buy. 🙃


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

5nedia said:


> Everyone selling their 5Ns and I'm sitting here trying to decide which BBK to buy. 🙃


I got something that is larger, better ground clearance AND better fuel economy... my commute to work today, I got 42.7 mpg on a 32 mile commute one way... something my Tiguan would struggle to get 20 mpg on.


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

BsickPassat said:


> I got something that is larger, better ground clearance AND better fuel economy... my commute to work today, I got 42.7 mpg on a 32 mile commute one way... something my Tiguan would struggle to get 20 mpg on.


Noted but which one would you rather have on the track?

The Tig is a fabulous CUV for sporty driving but the Highlander is a much better commuter...

Trying to pry the Tig from my wife's hands to make it a project car and put her in a highlander. But just like a toddler sneaking food, he has a death grip on that thing...

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

troystg said:


> Noted but which one would you rather have on the track?
> 
> The Tig is a fabulous CUV for sporty driving but the Highlander is a much better commuter...
> 
> ...


Agreed


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

troystg said:


> Noted but which one would you rather have on the track?
> 
> The Tig is a fabulous CUV for sporty driving but the Highlander is a much better commuter...
> 
> ...


What would I take on the track?

Neither.

I rather take a Golf R or GTI on the track


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

For the record I loved my Tiguan right up until I sold it. I was planning on keeping it 2-3 more years as I was completely happy with it but I just couldn't deal with the major misfire issues anymore, now that I was just out of powertrain warranty. I kept it as long as I could but it wasn't meant to be.

LOVE my new Arteon though.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

MK5CNY said:


> 103degF today, real feel temp 107degF. Stopping into a few wineries, then Longwood Gardens.


You’re in my neck of the woods. Nice shot!


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

80,615 miles.


----------



## MK5CNY (Sep 4, 2007)

Noticing some tranny slippage taking off from a stop sign and turning. 

Sent from my moto z4 using Tapatalk


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

Wife washed the Tig and the Treg while I was on a business trip..

Yes there is two SUV's, a trailer, a motorcycle and a full size tablesaw in this garage...









Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Qmulus (Sep 5, 2015)

Finished up the interior and mechanicals on my '12 SE 4motion. It is my seventh Tiguan. Yikes. I got it a while back with 161k miles with a dead turbo and broken timing chain. I have never seen a timing chain break on one of these engines before. That said, it had an aftermarket timing chain set with a late style tensioner with no markings of any kind on it and guides from China. My guess is the original engine failed and someone got this one from a salvage yard and slapped a cheap timing set on it. Bad idea. Because of the damage (actually just four bent valves), and that the engine was obviously from a salvage yard (lots of yellow paint pen writing), and that engine was made in 2007, I rebuilt the original engine from my first '09 SE that had a seized balance shaft. That engine was stripped to the bare block and got new bearings, riings, balance shafts, balance shaft gear, rear main seal, chains, guides, a rebuilt head with new valves, seals, resealed vacuum pump, new plugs and coils, a new water aluminum pump, new oil cooler, etc. Everything removed got degreased and ultrasonically cleaned. Whoever put in that last engine didn't know what they were doing, as there were two nuts missing that hold the torque converter to the flex plate, one of the transmission to block bolts was missing and two were in the wrong places. Lots of misrouted wiring and wrong hardware. They also left off the bracket on the starter that holds the wiring harness. Several connectors were broken and some wires had been spliced, so I used the whole engine harness from my '09 which was perfect. You would never know of the butchery that had originally happened with this vehicle.

After the engine went in, it got a transmission service with fluid and filter (actually looked OK at 161k), and bevel box and Haldex fluid changes. It now runs and drives beautifully. It should after all that.

Suspension wise, the previous owner had just done control arm bushings, brakes, tires and an alignment, so it is smooth and quiet. I do have some mkVI Golf R springs, but I kind of like the soft ride on this one. It seems to suit it.

On the interior, it hadn't been cleaned in a LONG time and was pretty disgusting, but cleaned up like new. All the bulbs on the car had been replaced with LEDs by the previous owner, but the headlights throw faults, so they will get swapped out. I don't put up with fault messages. It got a steering wheel from a '13 GLI with paddle shifters and I will put a set of stainless pedals, just because I like them. 

This weekend I will take care of some dings with PDR and some paint chip touch up. Three weeks ago this was pretty much left for dead, and soon it will be looking and driving like new again. So, maybe now I can trade my daughter back for my '09 SE that I gave her to replace the '09 SEL that got destroyed while parked.


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

Holy crap talking about work. Jeepers. And seven Tig ones?!


----------



## Qmulus (Sep 5, 2015)

Yeah, this one pretty much cured me of my sickness of needing to repair every dead Tiguan (or 2L VWAudi for that matter) that I find. I hope anyway. I did a '12 GLI about a month ago too, which is my current daily driver. The last dead VW that I have to finish is my '12 Golf R. That should be a keeper, so the rest will then go away. While I learn something new on every one that I do, it isn't as interesting anymore.

As for having seven Tiguans, well, when I first got into VWs in the late '80s, I went through six Sciroccos. Then a few GTIs (including a '76 Rabbit that I turned into a Euro GTI clone - that was really fun), then a bunch of Audis (still have an '82 ur quattro), five Triumphs, an Alfa Romeo, a Boxster S, misc. other stuff... I have owned driven over 50 cars since I got my license. I like cars and I like learning. I now know virtually all the Bosch injection variations, SU, Stromberg and Weber carbs, SPICA mechanical injection, etc. I have quite the collection of tools. You would think I was an automotive tech, but I do this for a hobby and to have fun, but cheap transportation. I have better things to spend my money on than transportation. I do want an electric next. More to learn!


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

Damn, that's awesome dude! What a guy. Saving all those Volkswagens is very commendable


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Qmulus said:


> Yeah, this one pretty much cured me of my sickness of needing to repair every dead Tiguan (or 2L VWAudi for that matter) that I find. I hope anyway. I did a '12 GLI about a month ago too, which is my current daily driver. The last dead VW that I have to finish is my '12 Golf R. That should be a keeper, so the rest will then go away. While I learn something new on every one that I do, it isn't as interesting anymore.
> 
> As for having seven Tiguans, well, when I first got into VWs in the late '80s, I went through six Sciroccos. Then a few GTIs (including a '76 Rabbit that I turned into a Euro GTI clone - that was really fun), then a bunch of Audis (still have an '82 ur quattro), five Triumphs, an Alfa Romeo, a Boxster S, misc. other stuff... I have owned driven over 50 cars since I got my license. I like cars and I like learning. I now know virtually all the Bosch injection variations, SU, Stromberg and Weber carbs, SPICA mechanical injection, etc. I have quite the collection of tools. You would think I was an automotive tech, but I do this for a hobby and to have fun, but cheap transportation. I have better things to spend my money on than transportation. I do want an electric next. More to learn!


Okay....now I *GOTTA* see the garage/work space/drive way/barn/field for wherever you work on these and keep all the parts!


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Anyone else’s run super rich? Exhaust is completely black.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Debadged the hatch after four years.


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

PSU said:


> Debadged the hatch after four years.


Took me 4 days... 









Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Hahaha. Looks good!


----------



## Qmulus (Sep 5, 2015)

snobrdrdan said:


> Okay....now I *GOTTA* see the garage/work space/drive way/barn/field for wherever you work on these and keep all the parts!


Well, I have a unique situation. I work closely with local Audi/VW/Porsche shop, and they give me access to their shop after hours. So, basically I have a full pro auto repair shop available when I need it. As long it looks like I was never there when I leave (they, and I, keep it spotlessly clean) and i don't abuse it, I can do whatever I need to. I also work in my home garage, but I don't have a lift. It is quite a mess right now, with two dead cars (my Golf R and quattro), some engines and too many parts. This weekend I need to take down my "engine building station" to fit our Grand Cherokee back in. My driveway looks like I am having a VW party.



Volkswagens-for-life said:


> Damn, that's awesome dude! What a guy. Saving all those Volkswagens is very commendable


My wife may have a different opinion on that, although she did get a nice Eos out of it.


----------



## Maltesefalcon666 (Oct 21, 2012)

PSU said:


> Anyone else’s run super rich? Exhaust is completely black.


Mine’s the same, but I’m APR Stage 2 so that could affect mine. I’ve been wanting to do a dyno run to see what my A/F ratio is like to get a better idea. I’m always having to clean the tips, which makes me assume it’s quite rich. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5nedia (Jan 25, 2021)

Installed a new steering wheel, accidentally breaking my clockspring in the process. Guess I'll add that to my list of things to fix. At least it looks nice.


----------



## Bobdhd (Jul 11, 2013)

My Cat appears to have packed it in, so at $3K for an installed stock one, it’s on to stage 2 with a down pipe for me. Not something I was planning but it certainly wasn’t a difficult choice to make. New pads & rotors all round, just in time for the upgraded driving experience.


----------



## Ianator157 (Mar 15, 2014)

Just hit 50K miles on my 2016 R-Line. Brake pads are getting close to needing replaced. Did the PcV valve at 48500 miles roughly. No CEL / issues at all yet, and loving it still


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bobdhd (Jul 11, 2013)

Well, downpipe installed (a big thanks to the fellas at HPA) & upgraded tune to stage 2, I must say, I did not expect to notice much, but it was more substantial. Even if it was half the price of replacing the stock cat, it was worth every penny when I had to pull out into traffic with the wife hanging on saying “Bloody Hell Darling !” 

New pads & rotors all round, a slight upgrade with Zimmerman & Hawk, topping off with a caliper stiffing kit giving a really good pedal feel. 

She was a lot of fun before but I look for to driving her even more now.


----------



## Mrprice (Jul 30, 2013)

Awesome news about the downpipe! I’m hoping to go this route soon. Do you mind me asking which pipe you went with and why? Also, are you 4motion or FWD?


----------



## Bobdhd (Jul 11, 2013)

Mrprice said:


> Awesome news about the downpipe! I’m hoping to go this route soon. Do you mind me asking which pipe you went with and why? Also, are you 4motion or FWD?


I think it was me you were asking…
The pipe is HPA’s, since my cat fell apart, I needed to find a replacement in good time, I wasn’t going to do the install so the shop could fit me in reasonably soon. There a few companies with a pipe for a 4 motion but I have heard of occasional fitment issues & it was something I didn’t want to fight with. It’s quieter than I expected, I hardly notice anything except I can hear the difference in the garage when starting up, a bit of a tinny sound.


----------



## PRZFGHTR (Apr 18, 2012)

Been putting off for a bit but did a quick clean up of the interior and washed the car so I could put a coat of Jet Seal on. My paint is in rough shape as it is, have some bubbling on the drivers door and the hood has a patch of paint chipping away. Debating how I want to handle that just yet 


(slapping a sticker, replacing the hood entirely, or sand/prime it and just call it a day).


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

Handed the title to the new owner. Sold my 2009 and bought a 1992 nissan pickup from the guy who bought my tiguan. (Also bought two mk1 rabbit convertibles he told me he had in his barn while i was asking about the truck)


----------



## lexc12 (Apr 22, 2020)

I installed the wheels and suspension back in June forgot to post .


----------



## bkpapi12 (Feb 17, 2008)

Wash  & wax


----------



## Mrprice (Jul 30, 2013)

lexc12 said:


> I installed the wheels and suspension back in June forgot to post .


Damn - love that head unit. Which one did you go with? How difficult was the install?


----------



## Mrprice (Jul 30, 2013)

Bobdhd said:


> I think it was me you were asking…


Thank you! I’m between CTS and HPA. Decisions decisions…


----------



## Bobdhd (Jul 11, 2013)

Mrprice said:


> Thank you! I’m between CTS and HPA. Decisions decisions…


Yes, with the loss of APR the field is certainly changing.


----------



## Ianator157 (Mar 15, 2014)

tinygiant said:


> Handed the title to the new owner. Sold my 2009 and bought a 1992 nissan pickup from the guy who bought my tiguan. (Also bought two mk1 rabbit convertibles he told me he had in his barn while i was asking about the truck)


Photos??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

Ianator157 said:


> Photos??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Of the tiguan?
Or the 93 hardbody and rabbits?


----------



## Ianator157 (Mar 15, 2014)

tinygiant said:


> Of the tiguan?
> Or the 93 hardbody and rabbits?


The rabbits 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

Ianator157 said:


> The rabbits
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



























White I am reselling. In too good of shape to part. Red one i am parting 

picture of my daily for bonus


----------



## PRZFGHTR (Apr 18, 2012)

Anyone have a good place to buy colormatched touch up in a rattle can? Given that my tiggy is approaching 10 years old I have little faith that VW will have anything but touch up pens I have a spot on my hood and one of the lift gate needing some attention and would like to try and make it less noticeable.


----------



## Mrprice (Jul 30, 2013)

PRZFGHTR said:


> Anyone have a good place to buy colormatched touch up in a rattle can? Given that my tiggy is approaching 10 years old I have little faith that VW will have anything but touch up pens I have a spot on my hood and one of the lift gate needing some attention and would like to try and make it less noticeable.


I couldn’t find any rattle cans so I ended up going this route:





__





Dr. ColorChip |







drcolorchip.com





Easy to apply and the color was spot on.


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

Dr. Colorchip is an excellent option - top of the line.


----------



## bkpapi12 (Feb 17, 2008)

PRZFGHTR said:


> Anyone have a good place to buy colormatched touch up in a rattle can? Given that my tiggy is approaching 10 years old I have little faith that VW will have anything but touch up pens I have a spot on my hood and one of the lift gate needing some attention and would like to try and make it less noticeable.


I believe they do cans Automotive Touch Up Paint from PaintScratch - Order Pro Grade Paint - PaintScratch.com


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

lexc12 said:


> View attachment 120916


JESUS CHRIST What headunit is that?


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

dorkage said:


> JESUS CHRIST What headunit is that?


Chinese "Tesla" style Android unit you can find online


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

I guess it's time for a new pump and filter.

I should have taken the rear diff out of the old Tiguan I just scrapped.


----------



## PRZFGHTR (Apr 18, 2012)

I appear to be burning oil. Added about a quart over the last 1000 miles or so. No apparent leaks but i do have crud on my valve cover so maybe i have a seal issue? I'll be chaning oil when due next week and triaging it until then, but when i do change the oil i'll pull the belly pan and check more thoroughly for leaks. Open to suggestions for things to check. I really hope its not the lower timing cover issue i had a few months ago, the guy who did the repair put a new one on.


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

Turbo going?


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

PRZFGHTR said:


> I appear to be burning oil. Added about a quart over the last 1000 miles or so. No apparent leaks but i do have crud on my valve cover so maybe i have a seal issue? I'll be chaning oil when due next week and triaging it until then, but when i do change the oil i'll pull the belly pan and check more thoroughly for leaks. Open to suggestions for things to check. I really hope its not the lower timing cover issue i had a few months ago, the guy who did the repair put a new one on.


What year and how many miles?


----------



## PRZFGHTR (Apr 18, 2012)

Volkswagens-for-life said:


> Turbo going?


I'll have to scan for soft codes but nothing doing performance wise. Definitely a possibility still. Will report back tomorrow night. Prior owner did a turbo replacement some time ago. Maybe the shop used a used turbski.



PSU said:


> What year and how many miles?


2012, just under 125k.


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

There are a couple ways to test the turbo. You can monitor boost, compare requested to actual. You can also pull the inlet pipe and look at the compressor housing and verify the blades. Also, check for oil in the intercooler lines


----------



## lil'red (Jan 23, 2013)

I find with my wife's 2012 ctaa that it also burns oil.. my 2008 gti bpy engine also went through a quart or so between every oil change. 

Sent via Carrier Pigeon


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

I went to install the 3" DP on the Tiglean again but abandoned that mission as I "forgot" the procedure. I had watched a video on it a couple of years ago and installed it previously however I have long forgot how I did it back then and it didn't "come to me" as I was attempting the re-installation.

I guess I will be searching on Google for that video again.


----------



## PRZFGHTR (Apr 18, 2012)

Yesterday hit 125k. Did an oil change including an engine flush from Liquimoly, oil wize I am still using Molygen. While changing he oil I looked around for a leaking spot underneath, to no avail. Not really feeling like digging into the intercooler or anything since I dont see a leak there so I'll just keep tabs on my consumption these next few weeks to see how long it takes me to burn a quart.

Today on the way into and home from work I noticed an awful noise coming from passenger rear wheel. I suspect it's the wheel bearing as it changes tone with speed and cornering, but maybe it's just the caliper needing some love. Will dig into that this weekend.


----------



## PRZFGHTR (Apr 18, 2012)

PRZFGHTR said:


> Yesterday hit 125k. Did an oil change including an engine flush from Liquimoly, oil wize I am still using Molygen. While changing he oil I looked around for a leaking spot underneath, to no avail. Not really feeling like digging into the intercooler or anything since I dont see a leak there so I'll just keep tabs on my consumption these next few weeks to see how long it takes me to burn a quart.
> 
> Today on the way into and home from work I noticed an awful noise coming from passenger rear wheel. I suspect it's the wheel bearing as it changes tone with speed and cornering, but maybe it's just the caliper needing some love. Will dig into that this weekend.


So the awful noise thing was the inner brake pad, not the wheel bearing as i suspected. 90% of the pad had some wear and one corner was exceptionally worn. the outer pad looked fine, oddly enough. the shop slapped a new set of pads in and lubed the caliper up a bit. hoping this is the last i hear that noise, no idea how it happened.


----------



## RobTheRobot (Oct 7, 2020)

Did engine mount and trans mount today 2011 4motion 141k KMs. Already have A CTS intake, GFB DV+, Stg 1 Unitronics, recent total refresh of front end bushings, some poly but mostly oem. Still need new strut mounts though.

CTS turbo 60A durometer engine mount and OEM trans mount were Installed. 

Not sure when the trans mount broke could be a while now due to aluminium corrosion on the crack. Engine mount was sloppy and creaky. 

Feels great with the new mounts. Really puts the torque to the wheels now. The CTS mount transmits a bit of engine noise into the cabin. Kind of a crisper engine sound if I could describe it. Little vibration and harshness from what I felt. Some odd sounds at very specific rpms nothing that bothered me on my test spin.

May do CTS trans mounts in the future. I was concerned they wouldn't fit, now I know they are interchangeable on many models and transmissions. OEM transmount was a bargain from local VW Dealership at $80CAD so not a huge cost if I replace again soon. All new bolts aswell not cheap from the dealer but job couldn't wait.


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

Got my CTS 3" DP on today and did an oil change and installed an oil valve.

Tomorrow I hope to flash the ECU back to the level 2 tune(Unitronic) and start researching the 2+ (turbo + manifold) upgrade..

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

Troy your Tig stock otherwise? Downpipe made a huge difference in my Tig


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

Volkswagens-for-life said:


> Troy your Tig stock otherwise? Downpipe made a huge difference in my Tig


Apr intake
CTS DP
Unitronic stage 2 tune
New engine and trans mounts
New dog bone inserts
New front bushings
H&R Sport springs
Bilstein B6 shocks/struts
H&R rear sway bar
Tint
MATCH PP82-DSP
MATCH sub

So not quite stock.. 

Looking for a "built" motor to drop in instead of doing the stage 2+ add on.

Anyone know of a shop that builds performance motors for the Tig?

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## RobTheRobot (Oct 7, 2020)

troystg said:


> Got my CTS 3" DP on today and did an oil change and installed an oil valve.
> 
> Tomorrow I hope to flash the ECU back to the level 2 tune(Unitronic) and start researching the 2+ (turbo + manifold) upgrade..
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


Have been considering this for a while now, might get one next sale. Are you going to run colder plugs? How many miles on your engine?


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

RobTheRobot said:


> Have been considering this for a while now, might get one next sale. Are you going to run colder plugs? How many miles on your engine?


As of now stock NGK plugs but I forgot to mention the "Audi red" coil packs.

Engine has had stage 1+ tune for 4-5 yrs. Since ~50k miles. Now it's at 130k.

Just this morning I told the wife WHEN (not if) the turbo does fail I am doing an engine swap. So I am just starting the search for a "built" engine...

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Maltesefalcon666 (Oct 21, 2012)

troystg said:


> As of now stock NGK plugs but I forgot to mention the "Audi red" coil packs.
> 
> Engine has had stage 1+ tune for 4-5 yrs. Since ~50k miles. Now it's at 130k.
> 
> ...


I have basically the exact same set up as you, and have thought about an engine swap too. Curious to see what you find and choose to do. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

Took the tig to an independent shop for an oil change. Front tires are at 3/32 and rears at 5/32 so I’ll be rotating them today. Brakes are at 5 mm. So I’m getting ready for new tires,rotors, brakes, and and upgrade to ss lines. Contemplating upgrading the calipers in front. Anyone happy with their brake setup? I current have stoptech rotors with ebc red stuff. Lots and lots of brake dust would love to minimize that next time. 


Cam cradle is now starting to leak. Not urgent need to reseal but definitely want to do it sooner than later so it doesn’t cause more issues. Was quoted $1350 for the job. 

They recommended to also do the trans service soon, I’m at 40k. $545. 

Rear lower control arms are leaking debating whether to go with aftermarket or oem. 

After next smog check a year from now I think I will get a downpipe and switch to unitronic tune as apr no longer offers a stage 2. 

Also just ordered apr coils and ngk ruthenium plugs as a preventative measure. 

I wish there were more “fun” items to do but I’m at 40k and car will be paid off in a year so it’s time for some maintenance items. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

I have to say, I have never had a good experience with Unitronic sw...









Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

So the SW can't load the file, the ECU has no image and there is no tech support..

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

Update.

Unitronic did not respond yesterday. Make sure you ONLY flash during business hours or have a spare car.

Today I came home for lunch and flashed the car again. 

Unitronic claims an "interruption" in internet service while programming the ECU. 

That is a clear failure on their SW. Something so critical should be cached locally for a flash and the flash should not start until the local cache is verified.

Regardless, Unitronic cleared the error and the stock flash was returned. Then the stage 2 was put on.

That threw multiple engine codes and the CEL.

Checking and clearing the codes with VCDS now. 



Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

Well it’s official the tig is bleeding all over the driveway. Called the local dealer and they will be $200 less than the independent shop that is 30 mins away to reseal the cam cradle. Hoping the water pump is ok and the reseal will fix the problem. Is it normal to get a crazy leak after getting the oil changed. There were no signs of leaking on the driveway until the oil change was done. 

I only have 42k miles should I do the pcv or anything other items? While I’m there? I’ll change out the plugs and coils after the reseal is done.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Qmulus (Sep 5, 2015)

troystg said:


> Looking for a "built" motor to drop in instead of doing the stage 2+ add on.
> 
> Anyone know of a shop that builds performance motors for the Tig?


Well, the parts are all there if you want to build a strong engine. I don't know that in a Tiguan with an automatic transmission it would be really worthwhile, as if you go even to a K04 or other "big" turbo, you will likely have trouble getting it tuned properly, especially the transmission. The parts to build a strong engine is all out there and any good machine shop could easily put it together. Get IE or other similar rods and good bearings and the bottom end with be strong. This is all way overkill on a street car. I would say that just rods and good oil would be all you really need. If you want to do pistons, valves, etc., that is great, but unless you are building a full on race car, you can spend your money in better places. 

FWIW, I have a set of IE rods, Mahle Motorsports and bearings for one of these engines. I thought about building one, but after going through 14 of these things, I am kind of getting sick of them honestly. I do have two CCTAs, and an Audi CPMA (flex fuel version of the 2L TSI with variable valve lift on the exhaust) that I am putting together, along with a couple of K04-064s that could make something fun.


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

MJG44 said:


> Well it’s official the tig is bleeding all over the driveway. Called the local dealer and they will be $200 less than the independent shop that is 30 mins away to reseal the cam cradle. Hoping the water pump is ok and the reseal will fix the problem. Is it normal to get a crazy leak after getting the oil changed. There were no signs of leaking on the driveway until the oil change was done.
> 
> I only have 42k miles should I do the pcv or anything other items? While I’m there? I’ll change out the plugs and coils after the reseal is done.
> 
> ...


The plastic chain cover on the wife's started to leak so I bought the aluminum one and had it installed. Stopped the leak.

But it is awfully coincidental that it leaked after an oil change. 

I changed the oil this weekend and the oil filter always spills and drips in the front right corner. 

Maybe they spilled oil filling up or pulling out the old filter.



Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

Qmulus said:


> Well, the parts are all there if you want to build a strong engine. I don't know that in a Tiguan with an automatic transmission it would be really worthwhile, as if you go even to a K04 or other "big" turbo, you will likely have trouble getting it tuned properly, especially the transmission. The parts to build a strong engine is all out there and any good machine shop could easily put it together. Get IE or other similar rods and good bearings and the bottom end with be strong. This is all way overkill on a street car. I would say that just rods and good oil would be all you really need. If you want to do pistons, valves, etc., that is great, but unless you are building a full on race car, you can spend your money in better places.
> 
> FWIW, I have a set of IE rods, Mahle Motorsports and bearings for one of these engines. I thought about building one, but after going through 14 of these things, I am kind of getting sick of them honestly. I do have two CCTAs, and an Audi CPMA (flex fuel version of the 2L TSI with variable valve lift on the exhaust) that I am putting together, along with a couple of K04-064s that could make something fun.


Thank you for the offer but I don't have the 
1. Skill
2. Time
3. Place

to do that work myself. 

ESPECIALLY number 1. Haha...

I can do bolt on's and software but that is about it.

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

troystg said:


> The plastic chain cover on the wife's started to leak so I bought the aluminum one and had it installed. Stopped the leak.
> 
> But it is awfully coincidental that it leaked after an oil change.
> 
> ...


I put the aluminum cover on about 10k miles ago as I saw it starting to leak there. I am tuned with stage 1+ which I’m sure puts extra pressure on everything but just bummed that at 42k I’m getting leaks this bad. 

I had a Jetta that I took to the dealer for an oil change and the same thing happened they pointed out a leak and then all of a sudden it was all over the driveway. That was a 2k job they “fixed “ the leak and then when I brought it home it was leaking all over the driveway again. I fought them on it as they wanted to charge me another 2k to fix the leak. After a few back and forth a they agreed to eat the cost and fix the leak. 

This time the oil was done at an independent shop with a good reputation. I just don’t want to go through the bs i did with the Jetta. It is noticeably pooling around the valve cover. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

After talking things over with my father in law who is much more mechanically inclined he said the amount of oil is not reflective of a simple leak. He encouraged me to look at the drain plug and holy **** I’m glad he did. Sure enough it is the drain plug leaking all over the driveway. There is still a small leak at the cam cradle but it is very small. 

I feel stupid for not even looking at the drain plug. I had a magnetic ecs drain plug reinstalled at the oil change and I am discouraged by this interaction with an independent shop I have been going to for years. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

MJG44 said:


> After talking things over with my father in law who is much more mechanically inclined he said the amount of oil is not reflective of a simple leak. He encouraged me to look at the drain plug and holy **** I’m glad he did. Sure enough it is the drain plug leaking all over the driveway. There is still a small leak at the cam cradle but it is very small.
> 
> I feel stupid for not even looking at the drain plug. I had a magnetic ecs drain plug reinstalled at the oil change and I am discouraged by this interaction with an independent shop I have been going to for years.
> 
> ...


Glad you found it!

This last oil change I installed an oil valve.. Took out the ecs magnetic oil plug..

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

MJG44 said:


> After talking things over with my father in law who is much more mechanically inclined he said the amount of oil is not reflective of a simple leak. He encouraged me to look at the drain plug and holy **** I’m glad he did. Sure enough it is the drain plug leaking all over the driveway. There is still a small leak at the cam cradle but it is very small.
> 
> I feel stupid for not even looking at the drain plug. I had a magnetic ecs drain plug reinstalled at the oil change and I am discouraged by this interaction with an independent shop I have been going to for years.
> 
> ...


When one goes to get an oil change and the next day a huge leak takes place, 9/10 times the oil change joint did something wrong


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

After looking at the reviews on the ecs plugs there are reviews talking bout leaks from the supplied washers. I am hoping that is the issue and they didn’t cross thread. I’m going to swing by the dealer and get an oem and see if that will fix it. If it doesn’t fix the the issue than I’ll bring it to the dealer let them do the work and go back to the independent shop and make them pay for the new oil pan or drain plug repair and refund on the oil change. I like the idea of eventually putting a valve on and will look into that further once I know the issue. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

So after success on the DP install and the Stage 2 tune I finally got around to installing the MATCH PP86-DSP processor / amp and the 8e-q sub... Taking the low bass out of the front speakers already makes the system sound better but now it needs a real tuning from a profession with a good ear.


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

troystg said:


> So after success on the DP install and the Stage 2 tune I finally got around to installing the MATCH PP86-DSP processor / amp and the 8e-q sub... Taking the low bass out of the front speakers already makes the system sound better *but now it needs a real tuning from a profession with a good ear.*


You sound like the man for the job!


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

Not nearly. I can do all the electrical all the filter settings and get it ready but to set delays for imaging and eq for tonality I never had. In college I did sound for a band... I could setup all the gear and start the tune but then I had each band member tune their own channel because I butchered up their sound. We had mutual respect. 

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

Fair enough


----------



## PRZFGHTR (Apr 18, 2012)

@MJG44 consider DIY oil changes using an extractor? no need to worry on plugs. top side oil filter. easy task.


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

PRZFGHTR said:


> @MJG44 consider DIY oil changes using an extractor? no need to worry on plugs. top side oil filter. easy task.


Thank you for the tip. I will definitely look into that after this fiasco. Got an oem crush washer and plug and took out the ecs plug. I think it was a washer issue/ them not threading it properly. No visible damage so I proceeded to put in the oem plug. So far so good no visible leak and no oil on the driveway holding out until tomorrow to know for sure. 

Purchased APR coils and ruthenium plugs that will be going in tomorrow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

Apr coils and ngk ruthenium plugs are in. Not a fan of red so I went with grey.








Brakes and tires are next. I have the cryo treated rotors from stoptech. I don’t have to swap those out at the same time as pads right? That recommendation is more for oem rotors right? If I do I may be just doing the 18z upgrade from rotor labs. 

Does anyone have a suggestion on a low dust pad. I had ebc red stuff and their was a lot of dust. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

MJG44 said:


> Apr coils and ngk ruthenium plugs are in. Not a fan of red so I went with grey.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do you like the catch can, and what brand/model is it?

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## PRZFGHTR (Apr 18, 2012)

MJG44 said:


> Apr coils and ngk ruthenium plugs are in. Not a fan of red so I went with grey.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have been hearing good things about stoptech pads from the mk6 crowd, who also find the low dust EBCs rather dusty. I have EBC now on my mk6 gti, but intend to try stoptech or maybe hawk


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

troystg said:


> How do you like the catch can, and what brand/model is it?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


No complaints with the catch can. It is an older version from Black Forest industries. I even lost an o ring and reached out and they shipped me new ones free of charge. They are stand up guys can’t go wrong. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

Got the MATCH PP82-DSP working the other day so while I am waiting for a "proper" tune I played with it and got it as best I could. Still sucks, just less so.


















Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

MJG44 said:


> No complaints with the catch can. It is an older version from Black Forest industries. I even lost an o ring and reached out and they shipped me new ones free of charge. They are stand up guys can’t go wrong.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah I have used several components from BFI and have never been disappointed.

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

Apparently seven years ago today I bought these for the Tig... It was an SE so it had the VERY hard to clean 10 spoke rims... 

Paid $1500 even. For tires and rims at a dealership...









New item by Troy St.Germain







photos.app.goo.gl


----------



## Mrprice (Jul 30, 2013)

Still love that Savannah style!


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

troystg said:


> Apparently seven years ago today I bought these for the Tig... It was an SE so it had the VERY hard to clean 10 spoke rims...
> 
> Paid $1500 even. For tires and rims at a dealership...
> 
> ...


Do you one better.....it was just over 6 years ago that VW clearanced those two tone Savannah wheels and they were only like $125/each or something

Sweet wheels, but on the heavy side


----------



## 24valvett (Feb 15, 2011)

Finally got it mobile again after 3 weeks of sitting on a leaking front airbag on the drivers front strut. Ordered replacement bags that were wrong, accidentally ordered the bags for the airlift performance struts which aren’t the same as the slam series. So I had to return them and reorder the correct ones and the arrived to so I threw them on. Also grabbed a mint rear bumper cover with brackets and all the taillights to do an update to the 2012 taillights once I can get the bumper resprayed.


----------



## EBC Brakes (Jan 26, 2021)

PRZFGHTR said:


> I have been hearing good things about stoptech pads from the mk6 crowd, who also find the low dust EBCs rather dusty. I have EBC now on my mk6 gti, but intend to try stoptech or maybe hawk


Which material did you use that you found to be dusty??


----------



## PRZFGHTR (Apr 18, 2012)

EBC Brakes said:


> Which material did you use that you found to be dusty??


RedStuff

At first I thought it was road grime but the consistency was not the same. This is on my street worthy mk6 GTI. Probably about 20k miles on them.


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

EBC Brakes said:


> Which material did you use that you found to be dusty??


I have been using the red stuff and the dust is pretty bad. Luckily I have 5 spoke wheels that are ceramic coated but it’s still a pain in the ass to clean it off I am near to needing replacement after a good 20k miles. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maltesefalcon666 (Oct 21, 2012)

That’s strange because I’ve had Redstuff pads on for about 3 years, 40,000km and I don’t have any noticeable brake dust at all, even on my 20-spoke Rotiforms. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YikeGrymon (Sep 12, 2005)

Casting a vote for Akebono "Euro Ceramic" pads. Set on Tiguan has been there for a few years now so I'm very accustomed to them, but what I recall from first changing to them -- on a couple of other VW products as well -- is that their performance is indistinguishable from OEM pads. With one exception: initial bite on wet rotors is better than that of factory pads on wet rotors.

As to dust, they produce either none or almost none. Any time wheels are rinsed off or washed for real (I visit the high-pressure Rinse cycle at the self-serve way more frequently than I actually wash), what comes off seems to be no more than what comes off the rest of the car.


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

Been using the Akebono "euro blend" for 8 yrs on the Tiguan now. And just put them on the Touareg. Had HAWK HPS pads on the Passat.

No complaints with either but not finding Akebono rear pads for the Touareg.

Dust is next to non-existent.



Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## EBC Brakes (Jan 26, 2021)

MJG44 said:


> I have been using the red stuff and the dust is pretty bad. Luckily I have 5 spoke wheels that are ceramic coated but it’s still a pain in the ass to clean it off I am near to needing replacement after a good 20k miles.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is strange because redstuff is a fully organic pad and should produce the very least dust possible, and the dust which is produced, being organic, wipes off super easily... Did you purchase the pads recently or are they from a few years ago? The only thing i could think is that if they are an older material/formulation they may be more dusty than the current spec

My other thought goes to which rotors you may have? As dust is often the cause of softer rotors. We did tests a while back and found that the majority of dust actually came from the rotor, not the pad. A pad material with higher metal content will produce more dust as it is more aggressive on the rotor, which is why the organic material is meant to be less dusty and kinder on rotors.


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

EBC Brakes said:


> That is strange because redstuff is a fully organic pad and should produce the very least dust possible, and the dust which is produced, being organic, wipes off super easily... Did you purchase the pads recently or are they from a few years ago? The only thing i could think is that if they are an older material/formulation they may be more dusty than the current spec


I have had them on for about 2 years. I do have drilled and slotted rotors which I know will create more dust but removing it is a pain. When was the formulation last changed? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

EBC Brakes said:


> That is strange because redstuff is a fully organic pad and should produce the very least dust possible, and the dust which is produced, being organic, wipes off super easily... Did you purchase the pads recently or are they from a few years ago? The only thing i could think is that if they are an older material/formulation they may be more dusty than the current spec
> 
> My other thought goes to which rotors you may have? As dust is often the cause of softer rotors. We did tests a while back and found that the majority of dust actually came from the rotor, not the pad. A pad material with higher metal content will produce more dust as it is more aggressive on the rotor, which is why the organic material is meant to be less dusty and kinder on rotors.



Welcome to the community, about time we got a rep from your part of the world


----------



## EBC Brakes (Jan 26, 2021)

MJG44 said:


> I have had them on for about 2 years. I do have drilled and slotted rotors which I know will create more dust but removing it is a pain. When was the formulation last changed?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It hasn't been changed for a few years, but sometimes people have some they find in a drawer from 5+ years ago so i was just making sure. My colleague suggested that the brake-in coating sometimes produces slightly more dust, but that would be over after 300-500miles... There will always be _some _dust, but i'm slightly stumped as to why you're experiencing _lots _of dust.


----------



## EBC Brakes (Jan 26, 2021)

Volkswagens-for-life said:


> Welcome to the community, about time we got a rep from your part of the world


thank you, I will be active here for anyone who has queries and needs to get in touch


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> Do you one better.....it was just over 6 years ago that VW clearanced those two tone Savannah wheels and they were only like $125/each or something
> 
> Sweet wheels, but on the heavy side


I remember that, and more specifically, just missing out on it. It was weird VW was doing that considering the car using those wheels was still in production.

I sure wish VW would clearance the 20" Nashvilles on the Arteon so I could get a second set on the low low...they retail $595 at the dealer but just putting in the PN to google shows them for $450-$470 at dealers throughout the country. Would like to see them dip to like $350 each but unlikely. Then again, Rosarios have gotten cheap quick.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)




----------



## Qmulus (Sep 5, 2015)

Hmmm, fuel line bracket on the intake manifold is broken, which is really odd, and that is one seriously dirty transmission filter. How did the magnets look? I bet those clutch packs are really worn...


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

Aftermarket prioneer radio randomly shut off yesterday after 2 years of working with no issues. 

I tested the fuse in the back of the radio and in the engine bay F8 with a multimeter and there are no issues. Tested ground and yellow and I’m getting the 12v however when testing ground and red there is no power. So I know it’s an ignition wire issue. I tested all connections and there seems to be no visible issues. Not sure of the best way forward. 

It’s crazy how dependent on the backup camera I have become. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

Fantastic job of trouble shooting! 

Any chance the pin unseated and pushed back in the Quadlock?

How far back in the wire harness can you test for switched voltage?

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

I just had to make a harness for my Tig because the MATCH harness that they sold me didn't.

It didn't have the red and yellow in the MATCH harness like this extension has.

So I know the Quadlock on the factory harness doesn't have a RED switched wire. What color is it on the factory side and how far back from the radio can you test?


















Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

troystg said:


> Fantastic job of trouble shooting!
> 
> Any chance the pin unseated and pushed back in the Quadlock?
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply. I feel I am in over my head here and To be honest it is quite a mess back there haha. I have been able to get back to a few modules which none of them are showing ignition power. The factory loom from the car I don’t see a red to test but I am colorblind so I am battling that too. There are about 3 different modules stuffed in a maestro, a backup cam retention and a swc module. I am just feeling defeated at this point. I was really hoping it was a bad fuse as nothing happened that prompted the shut off. 

Pics to show the mess I am in.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

MJG44, 

If it did all work and just stopped then it is easier to troubleshoot than had it never worked.

1. I see a lot of splices. Lots of chances for something to work it's way loose. Make sure they are all tight and plugged well. 

2. The RED power wire to the radio is switched by the maestro can-bus module. Check the can-bus connection to the maestro module. Generally is a twisted yellow pair. 

3. You can test to make sure the radio still works by "jumpering" the yellow to red wire and the radio should come on.

Let's take this to a new thread and not pollute this one.



Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## rillweed (Oct 7, 2021)

Just put on winter tires and wheels (ordered from tirerack) and used a 3 ton jack I got from harbor freight on black friday. Really happy with how they look - not happy with how dirty they are going to be =)


----------



## Ianator157 (Mar 15, 2014)

Changed the oil over the weekend using my new fluid extractor. Uses a manual pump handle and hose through the dipstick tube so it’s not very speedy, but it beats getting under the car, making a mess and reduces necessary tools. I do oil changes on my two cars and the lady’s so it was worth it. Anyone else use an extractor?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MK5CNY (Sep 4, 2007)

Yes I use the Topsider. Its a PITA blue tin can and it flows at a specific temperature, warm 125degF. Anything less and I am just stroking it for nothing. I did this on my GLI as well. Super clean compared to my 2.5L Rabbit/Jetta/Passat from underneath. 

Sent from my moto z4 using Tapatalk


----------



## YikeGrymon (Sep 12, 2005)

This is the one to have. Seriously well made, rather over-built. Works great.

WEST MARINE Manual Oil Changer 2.9 Quart | West Marine


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

YikeGrymon said:


> This is the one to have. Seriously well made, rather over-built. Works great.
> 
> WEST MARINE Manual Oil Changer 2.9 Quart | West Marine


You'll have to stop mid drain and empty it.

a decade ago, I bought a 5 quart Oil Buy extractor from West Marine. Served 3 cars, plus a sail boat.


----------



## YikeGrymon (Sep 12, 2005)

BsickPassat said:


> ….Served 3 cars, plus a sail boat.



uhhh

Why were you changing the oil on a sailboat?

This is like how a low blinker-fluid level is the cause of so many problems, I guess.


----------



## PRZFGHTR (Apr 18, 2012)

Ianator157 said:


> Changed the oil over the weekend using my new fluid extractor. Uses a manual pump handle and hose through the dipstick tube so it’s not very speedy, but it beats getting under the car, making a mess and reduces necessary tools. I do oil changes on my two cars and the lady’s so it was worth it. Anyone else use an extractor?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sure do. I use the extra time to prep other things and clean glass and do other visual checks


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

YikeGrymon said:


> uhhh
> 
> Why were you changing the oil on a sailboat?
> 
> This is like how a low blinker-fluid level is the cause of so many problems, I guess.


Because sail boats have engines also. When you go to a harbor, you have to be on engine power with the sails folded up. This requires either an outboard or an inbuilt engine, depending on the size of the sailboat.

Plus, how are you going to dock the sailboat without crashing into the dock slip and leave the dock slip? That's what the engine is for.


----------



## YikeGrymon (Sep 12, 2005)

_Because sail boats have engines also. When you go to a harbor, you have to be on engine power with the sails folded up. This requires either an outboard or an inbuilt engine, depending on the size of the sailboat.

Plus, how are you going to dock the sailboat without crashing into the dock slip and leave the dock slip? That's what the engine is for._


Ha, I know. I was just being a smartass. Of course it's rare that any Vortexians would ever do that, so you'll have to indulge me. Plus I got to invoke the concept of blinker fluid (always a plus).

The only engines I've ever seen on sailing vessels were relatively small outboards. Which probably just means I've never been on any that were of appreciable size.


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

YikeGrymon said:


> _Because sail boats have engines also. When you go to a harbor, you have to be on engine power with the sails folded up. This requires either an outboard or an inbuilt engine, depending on the size of the sailboat.
> 
> Plus, how are you going to dock the sailboat without crashing into the dock slip and leave the dock slip? That's what the engine is for._
> 
> ...


Most sailboats I know have inboard 3 and 4 cylinder yanmar diesels


----------



## lil'red (Jan 23, 2013)

YikeGrymon said:


> _Because sail boats have engines also. When you go to a harbor, you have to be on engine power with the sails folded up. This requires either an outboard or an inbuilt engine, depending on the size of the sailboat.
> 
> Plus, how are you going to dock the sailboat without crashing into the dock slip and leave the dock slip? That's what the engine is for._
> 
> ...


i check my blinker fluid almost every other fillup. Keeping on top of it helps prevent undue maintence. the LAST thing you wanna have done is a flush on the blinker system. 

Sent via Carrier Pigeon


----------



## PRZFGHTR (Apr 18, 2012)

lil'red said:


> i check my blinker fluid almost every other fillup. Keeping on top of it helps prevent undue maintence. the LAST thing you wanna have done is a flush on the blinker system.
> 
> Sent via Carrier Pigeon


Yeah but what's your maintenance interval on muffler bearings?


----------



## iminhell (Oct 20, 2021)

Bought it last Saturday morning.
Got a stage 1 APR 91 tune on is this Friday and put new snow tires on.
Took it to marshal a rally event.
Snowed tonight so did a little hooning.
This thing is a fun little unit. My first AWD vehicle and so far I'm liking it.
'17 Sport 4Motion with just over 62,000 on it.


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

Does anyone know the radio fuse spot. I thought I had it located but it turns out it wasn’t the right one. When I look up online it says under the steering wheel fuse box spot 59. However I have no fuse in 59 closest is 57. Does anyone know? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iminhell (Oct 20, 2021)

Changed oil. What a stupid design this thing is. I'll be cutting a hole and putting the splash shield back on properly. There's screws and speednuts missing, and I can see why.
Why was a simple swing down door so hard to do?

Found there's a R Line/Sport rear valance with a cutout for a hitch. Mine has no hole. I don't feel like cutting up a possibly rare piece so I order the correct one ... being there is no rear tow point and I need one. Hitch it is.
I can't find a part number for the removable hitch door/cover though. If anyone has that number?


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

iminhell said:


> Changed oil. What a stupid design this thing is. I'll be cutting a hole and putting the splash shield back on properly. There's screws and speednuts missing, and I can see why.
> Why was a simple swing down door so hard to do?
> 
> Found there's a R Line/Sport rear valance with a cutout for a hitch. Mine has no hole. I don't feel like cutting up a possibly rare piece so I order the correct one ... being there is no rear tow point and I need one. Hitch it is.
> I can't find a part number for the removable hitch door/cover though. If anyone has that number?


Why remove the oil drain plug?

When you can use an oil extractor to suck it up from the dipstick. It's a VW factory approved method of changing the oil.

The rear sport/R-line valence, has the markings to cut from the inside of the valence. You have to remove the valence to see it.

The regular non sport/R-line doesn't have a hole either. We have to cut it ourselves which isn't that hard to avoid importing a valence from Europe.


----------



## iminhell (Oct 20, 2021)

Why buy some tool that only has 1 use?
And it's nice to get under the car and see what new leaks have developed.

This is the rear I found, but from the US PN-5N0-807-482-B-2Z0 








NEW GENUINE VW TIGUAN R LINE REAR BUMPER BLACK TOWBAR TRIM - 5N0 807 482 2Z0 | eBay


NEW GENUINE VW TIGUAN R LINE REAR BUMPER BLACK TOWBAR TRIM - 5N0 807 482 2Z0 | eBay!



www.ebay.ie


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

iminhell said:


> Why buy some tool that only has 1 use?
> And it's nice to get under the car and see what new leaks have developed.
> 
> This is the rear I found, but from the US
> ...


what other real use have you come up with for wheel ramps?

ebay.ie is not USA, it's Irish ebay,


----------



## iminhell (Oct 20, 2021)

Was just the quickest pic I could find.


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

Oil valve....

Picture from the Touareg but I have valves on both.










Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## lil'red (Jan 23, 2013)

troystg said:


> Oil valve....
> 
> Picture from the Touareg but I have valves on both.
> 
> ...


genius!!!

i just wsh in cha.ging the filter on my 3.6 cayenne that the filter wasnt above the subframe. its virtually impossible no to get oil everywhere... 

Sent via Carrier Pigeon


----------



## iminhell (Oct 20, 2021)

Found we can display oil temp in the cluster.
But all I get are dashes. Trying to read up on why this is. Thinking there's some other bit of info that I need to switch to make this work.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

iminhell said:


> Found we can display oil temp in the cluster.
> But all I get are dashes. Trying to read up on why this is. Thinking there's some other bit of info that I need to switch to make this work.


Yeah you need the sensor in the pan to go with it 









Oil Temperature display on MFD for the Tig ?


I see this is available on some other VW/Audi products, but haven't seen it as an available (VCDS) option for the Tig. Anyone out there ever implemented this? Does the Tig even have a sensor for it ? Maybe not available in North America? Just curious.




www.vwvortex.com


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

iminhell said:


> Found we can display oil temp in the cluster.
> But all I get are dashes. Trying to read up on why this is. Thinking there's some other bit of info that I need to switch to make this work.


Only certain vehicles that works for w/ stock sensor configuration


----------



## Qmulus (Sep 5, 2015)

I have seen a few people claim to have added oil temp by just enabling it in the cluster. Nope, sorry, I call BS. You may have turned on the clusters ability to display it, but the vehicle does not even have an oil temp sensor or the wiring for it. To add the oil temp sensor, you will need an oil pan with the provision for the sensor, the sensor itself, and the wiring harness(es)/wires. That harness is incorporated in the steering rack wiring harness on the vehicles that came with that from the factory. Then there is the wires in the body harness to from the steering rack harness connector on the left front frame rail to the cluster that would need to be added. Why do I know this? I am adding the oil temp function in my mk6 Golf R, which uses very similar harnesses. I got the proper rack harness from an Audi A3 (Q3s might have it as well, not sure), and am adding the wires into the chassis harness for that. I am also converting the car to DSG, and have to add a bunch of new wiring to the harness anyway, so running a couple extra is no big deal. I am doing mine with all factory or better wiring (Tefzel wires in the right colors and gauge where I need new wires) routed as factory in the harnesses, and re-wrapped with OE spec tapes. 

On my built Golf R, I think having oil temperature is fairly important. On a fairly stock Tiguan, I wouldn't go to all the trouble and expense to add it. My rough SWAG would be $500 to add oil temp, unless you could scrounge parts at a salvage yard. I believe a new Audi A3 rack harness is around $200, figure $100 for the pan, $75 for the sensor, a few bucks for the bolts, $20 or so for the metal bracket that protects the sensor connection, and the extra wiring for the body harness. I would count on 5-6 hours for the installation if it was done "right". Maybe two if you did a quick and dirty installation (I don't do that.). So, probably a grand or if you had a shop do it with new parts. I can think of a lot better ways to spend that money...


----------



## iminhell (Oct 20, 2021)

That's odd that the Golf R doesn't have it. I would have expected more from the top of the line performance car. A luxury segment generally doesn't pay any attention to any gauge. So i see no reason to give them another gauge option. LOL

But ya. If I have to add a new pan, sensor, wiring and do coding; I'm not doing that. When this oil pan rusts out then I'll think about it. By then there should be a few in junk yards.
And oil pressure would be far more handy.

That $500 estimate is 1/3 of the way to a bigger hair dryer.


----------



## Duperdog (Nov 2, 2020)

Installed new wipers all around, snow tires and winter wheels. Now just waiting for some snow to test them out. Went with Michelin X-Ice Snow.

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## RobTheRobot (Oct 7, 2020)

Finally got a CTS turbo downpipe and installed it yesterday. What a PITA that job was. Bolted it all up and had an exhaust leak. Looks like it's the reducer leaking at the 3" connection. Not enthused about the torca clamps they use. They didn't seem to tighten properly. The reducer also seemed slightly too large and deformed slightly at one of the seams causing an almost pin hole ehxuats leak at the deformation. 

Since I'm only stage 1 right now I added a vibrant spacer and used the medium jet. No CEL, 100 Kms so far. Thinking about just paying someone to weld the reducer in permanently. I emailed CTS Turbo about the issue I'll see what they say. Hoping I can get a replacement reducer and clamp. The noise from the leak is spoiling my fun.


----------



## Mrprice (Jul 30, 2013)

RobTheRobot said:


> Finally got a CTS turbo downpipe and installed it yesterday. What a PITA that job was. Bolted it all up and had an exhaust leak. Looks like it's the reducer leaking at the 3" connection. Not enthused about the torca clamps they use. They didn't seem to tighten properly. The reducer also seemed slightly too large and deformed slightly at one of the seams causing an almost pin hole ehxuats leak at the deformation.
> 
> Since I'm only stage 1 right now I added a vibrant spacer and used the medium jet. No CEL, 100 Kms so far. Thinking about just paying someone to weld the reducer in permanently. I emailed CTS Turbo about the issue I'll see what they say. Hoping I can get a replacement reducer and clamp. The noise from the leak is spoiling my fun.


Well, damn. Just got mine earlier this week. Really hope i have better luck than you did


----------



## RobTheRobot (Oct 7, 2020)

Mrprice said:


> Well, damn. Just got mine earlier this week. Really hope i have better luck than you did


I wish you luck. My Car still stinks of PB Blaster and exhaust residue. 

It could have been way worse, I was lucky enough to have access to a full garage, tools and lift. 

I sawzalled the old factory exhuast clamp and had to use vicegrips and a hammer to remove the rear lower turbo bolt after the socket slipped. 

Candian weather and 140K Kms is likely why it was a tough job, 4motion aswell. I am hopeful to have a permanent solution to my small exhaust leak. Have seen upgraded clamps and sealant as an option.


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

RobTheRobot said:


> Finally got a CTS turbo downpipe and installed it yesterday. What a PITA that job was. Bolted it all up and had an exhaust leak. Looks like it's the reducer leaking at the 3" connection. Not enthused about the torca clamps they use. They didn't seem to tighten properly. The reducer also seemed slightly too large and deformed slightly at one of the seams causing an almost pin hole ehxuats leak at the deformation.
> 
> Since I'm only stage 1 right now I added a vibrant spacer and used the medium jet. No CEL, 100 Kms so far. Thinking about just paying someone to weld the reducer in permanently. I emailed CTS Turbo about the issue I'll see what they say. Hoping I can get a replacement reducer and clamp. The noise from the leak is spoiling my fun.


Same EXACT situation when I installed my catless CTS downpipe. Never again. Buck up another hundred bucks and buy a better brand. I was constantly chasing CEL's also since there was a pinhole leak that I was unaware of.


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

My CTS DP and Unitronic stage 2 are working perfectly. Zero complaints.

Now getting the stage 2 SW loaded is a different matter.

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

troystg said:


> My CTS DP and Unitronic stage 2 are working perfectly. Zero complaints.
> 
> Now getting the stage 2 SW loaded is a different matter.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


Catless or catted?


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

Volkswagens-for-life said:


> Catless or catted?


Catted. With offset O2 extension.

Comment was for build quality, ie welds, fitment and such.

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

troystg said:


> Catted. With offset O2 extension.
> 
> Comment was for build quality, ie welds, fitment and such.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


I've heard (though I have no personal experience) the catted versions are much more reliable. MY cts decatted had problems in the flex-piping I believe.. I can't be sure.. but I think thats where I was getting random leaks which would never allow the ECU to calibrate the o2's properly. With that said - I would never get decatted again. Just get a high-flow cat. No need for a stinky ride to save like 1hp over a race-cat.


----------



## Ianator157 (Mar 15, 2014)

RobTheRobot said:


> Finally got a CTS turbo downpipe and installed it yesterday. What a PITA that job was. Bolted it all up and had an exhaust leak. Looks like it's the reducer leaking at the 3" connection. Not enthused about the torca clamps they use. They didn't seem to tighten properly. The reducer also seemed slightly too large and deformed slightly at one of the seams causing an almost pin hole ehxuats leak at the deformation.
> 
> Since I'm only stage 1 right now I added a vibrant spacer and used the medium jet. No CEL, 100 Kms so far. Thinking about just paying someone to weld the reducer in permanently. I emailed CTS Turbo about the issue I'll see what they say. Hoping I can get a replacement reducer and clamp. The noise from the leak is spoiling my fun.


Man that’s unfortunate to hear. I’ve considered a new downpipe or full exhaust down the road on my 2016 4Motion, but seems options that work with a 4Motion are limited vs FWD I assume because of clearance issues. Was the CTS kit specific for 4Motion? I’m also waiting to receive in the mail a cat-back exhaust for my 2003 Jetta GLS and I’m a little concerned about clamps and leaks as well after messing around with a few components. I see some have good results with Permatex exhaust sealant for joints / clamps etc (not the two-part putty that is mixed and pressed into holes and cracks on a muffler etc). I will be using that with my final assembly and hopefully that will prevent leaks and fill any voids. I can totally see why people opt to just have all connections welded. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RobTheRobot (Oct 7, 2020)

Ianator157 said:


> Man that’s unfortunate to hear. I’ve considered a new downpipe or full exhaust down the road on my 2016 4Motion, but seems options that work with a 4Motion are limited vs FWD I assume because of clearance issues. Was the CTS kit specific for 4Motion? I’m also waiting to receive in the mail a cat-back exhaust for my 2003 Jetta GLS and I’m a little concerned about clamps and leaks as well after messing around with a few components. I see some have good results with Permatex exhaust sealant for joints / clamps etc (not the two-part putty that is mixed and pressed into holes and cracks on a muffler etc). I will be using that with my final assembly and hopefully that will prevent leaks and fill any voids. I can totally see why people opt to just have all connections welded.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


4 motion specific kit. CTS-EXH-DP-0003-T "Race downpipe". Was a black Friday sale got it for $500 CAD plus tax, direct from CTS in Vancouver Canada. Regretting catless already, Wife hates the smell. Happy Wife, happy life! Will probably buy a 200 cell cat and have it welded in at some point.

My clamp came with the bolt head side of bracket flat. Im thinking I got poorly formed clamps. They took way too much force to begin to round the oblong bolt head side of the bracket. The clamps were not rounded on both sides like many of the pictures I see.

I belive this is part of the source of my problem.

Filed a warranty claim for new clamps and a new reducer. If get the clamps and reducer replaced by CTS I will most likely add Permatex 59703 Ultra Copper High Temperature Gasket Maker ( I think that's what you mean) on all joints.

Example below of both sides of clamp rounded to bolt and nut sides.


----------



## PRZFGHTR (Apr 18, 2012)

iminhell said:


> Why buy some tool that only has 1 use?


You don't use an oil filter wrench do you? What about a hammer? Or a jack stand? A ladder?


----------



## Ianator157 (Mar 15, 2014)

RobTheRobot said:


> 4 motion specific kit. CTS-EXH-DP-0003-T "Race downpipe". Was a black Friday sale got it for $500 CAD plus tax, direct from CTS in Vancouver Canada. Regretting catless already, Wife hates the smell. Happy Wife, happy life! Will probably buy a 200 cell cat and have it welded in at some point.
> 
> My clamp came with the bolt head side of bracket flat. Im thinking I got poorly formed clamps. They took way too much force to begin to round the oblong bolt head side of the bracket. The clamps were not rounded on both sides like many of the pictures I see.
> 
> ...


Hope they accept the warranty claim and replace the clamps. And yes that’s the exact Permatex product I was considering. Have any sound clips?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RobTheRobot (Oct 7, 2020)

Ianator157 said:


> Hope they accept the warranty claim and replace the clamps. And yes that’s the exact Permatex product I was considering. Have any sound clips?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Having very poor weather here right now. Might get some clips after it stops raining, snowing and today 80-100km/h wind gusts mixed in. 

It's very close to stock sounding except cold starts. Some drone at certain lower rpms. It gets a louder at full throttle but that's when the exhuats leak makes itself known so I don't really know what proper full throttle sounds like yet. 

The flex pipe is not as flimsy/bendy as the stock pipe and it's shorter. Vibrations are somewhat transfered to the subframe via the exhuast hanger mount. I have a CTS turbo sport engine mount so this may be why the DP has added some slight NVH.


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

Same with my Tiguan + decatted downpipe. The ride definitely had more 'bass' to it.. a more deeper, throaty sound.. most people riding in it likely wouldn't ever know modified. Maybe somebody listening to it drive by could tell there was a DP if they have a sensitive ear.


----------



## Ianator157 (Mar 15, 2014)

RobTheRobot said:


> Having very poor weather here right now. Might get some clips after it stops raining, snowing and today 80-100km/h wind gusts mixed in.
> 
> It's very close to stock sounding except cold starts. Some drone at certain lower rpms. It gets a louder at full throttle but that's when the exhuats leak makes itself known so I don't really know what proper full throttle sounds like yet.
> 
> The flex pipe is not as flimsy/bendy as the stock pipe and it's shorter. Vibrations are somewhat transfered to the subframe via the exhuast hanger mount. I have a CTS turbo sport engine mount so this may be why the DP has added some slight NVH.


Is the sport engine mount polyurethane? Wonder if you could swap the bushing portion to rubber as an option? Cabin vibration I feel would be annoying but maybe it’s nominal. This is a great thread / discussion as far as exhaust and components 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RobTheRobot (Oct 7, 2020)

Ianator157 said:


> Is the sport engine mount polyurethane? Wonder if you could swap the bushing portion to rubber as an option? Cabin vibration I feel would be annoying but maybe it’s nominal. This is a great thread / discussion as far as exhaust and components
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





https://www.ctsturbo.com/product/cts-turbo-street-sport-engine-mount-60-durometer-for-mk4-mk5-mk6-4-cyl/



60a Durometer rubber. Stock is 45a I believe. The cabin vibration is minimal. Mount is worth the slop it takes out of the drivetrain. Also half the price of an OEM mount. Pretty sure the exhaust leak is contributing to the vibration aswell.


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

I used the BFI transmission insert, OEM engine mount and 034 motorsport dog one insert.

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## RobTheRobot (Oct 7, 2020)

troystg said:


> I used the BFI transmission insert, OEM engine mount and 034 motorsport dog one insert.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


Is this the insert. Might get one after stage 2 tune. 









Might go with this dogbone insert from BFI. Did you get the 2 piece metal insert from 034 or the single bottom metal insert. Did it introduce alot of NVH?


----------



## PRZFGHTR (Apr 18, 2012)

RobTheRobot said:


> Is this the insert. Might get one after stage 2 tune.
> View attachment 139967
> 
> 
> ...


I have the stage 1 mount kit in my mk6 GTI. After about 500 miles of breaking things in the NVH was minimal willing to bet similar on the PQ35 platform


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

Nope, my apologies.. I used the BFI trans and dog bone insert. 

EDIT:

I did cut the BFI dog bone insert down to fill only the bottom puck. Too much vibration for the wife otherwise.





__





BFI Stage 1 Torque Arm Insert / Dogbone Insert (2009-2014) - EBFI783S1T0975 - 16545






www.uspmotorsports.com






I used the 034 solid puck insert on the 3.6L Passat 4mo estate.

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## RobTheRobot (Oct 7, 2020)

troystg said:


> Nope, my apologies.. I used the BFI trans and dog bone insert.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> ...


Guess I'll hold off on the dogbone insert for now. My pucks are new OEM top and bottom, less than a year on them. Thanks for the info.


----------



## RobTheRobot (Oct 7, 2020)

CTS got back to me yesterday. They wanted pictures so sent them lastnight. Hope they didn't ghost me, no replies today.

Here's some shots of the clamps and leaks.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Volkswagens-for-life said:


> Same EXACT situation when I installed my catless CTS downpipe. Never again. Buck up another hundred bucks and buy a better brand. I was constantly chasing CEL's also since there was a pinhole leak that I was unaware of.


Yup....CTS offers a downpipe for cheap, and it'll work, but it's not the best.
You get what you pay for

Mine had ****ty welds (with pinholes) on the turbo flange that needed welding
The clamp connections leak (I had it welded up to fix that)
The metal is thin & leads to a "tinny" exhaust sound


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

I liked EVERYTHING about the CTS until I found out it had leaks I would never find. I usually dont cheap out on important parts but I figured, what the heck its a damn exhaust pipe. Wrong.


----------



## RobTheRobot (Oct 7, 2020)

So I ended up buying a new clamp from Napa and some Ultra Copper RTV. Main leak is now sealed. Much quieter, less vibration. Have some very tiny leaks at the remaining clamps (only heard when full throttle). Will dissemble again at some point and seal the remaining connections with new clamps and RTV.









CTS is sure taking thier time getting back to me😑. I will likely avoid going CTS for any big ticket items in the future. At least I'm not crazy and others have had similar issues.

Got Unitronics Stage 2 flashed a few days ago. Really keeps building power all way to the end. -14c no cold start issues, thinking I'm safe on carbon cleaning for now.

Transmission feels like it needs to relearn shift points now. Hopefully it sorts it's self out.


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

I would DEFINITELY do a tranny relearn after those mods. Give the tranny time to relearn shift points, slippage, engagement etc after the mods.


----------



## PRZFGHTR (Apr 18, 2012)

finally installed my dash cam. delayed because i ordered wrong fuse taps first time around. it is now a little crowded in the fuse box but i do not foresee anything else getting hardwired.









also swapped my radar detector mounts from a suction cup on the windshield to a mirror mount.


----------



## Mrprice (Jul 30, 2013)

Got my MIB2 wired up tonight!


----------



## PRZFGHTR (Apr 18, 2012)

Mrprice said:


> Got my MIB2 wired up tonight!
> 
> View attachment 144574


Where did you route the other half of that? Does it fit well right behind the display?


----------



## Mrprice (Jul 30, 2013)

PRZFGHTR said:


> Where did you route the other half of that? Does it fit well right behind the display?


This is the Eurozone MIB2 PQ Retrofit kit. The whole unit is contained in the head unit. 









VW Discover Media Plus MIB2 PQ Retrofit Kit w/ App Connect™


In stock and ready to ship! VW Discover Media Plus MIB2 PQ Retrofit Kit w/ Apple Carplay Upgrade the stereo in your VW to the newest model available, the Discover Media Plus (otherwise known as the MIB2 PQ). The MIB2 PQ is available as a premium option on select 2016 and newer Volkswagens and...




eurozonetuning.com





Installation was a breeze and the support from Eurozone has been great! I ran the USB/AUX port between the center console and passenger seat until I figure out a permanent mounting location. I highly recommend it!


----------



## Ianator157 (Mar 15, 2014)

In the process of swapping seats in my 2003 Jetta and loaded the old seats in the Tiguan to take to the landfill. Upon removing the seats I perfectly tapped the edge of my tail light and put a big crack in the housing  Looks like a trip to the pick-n-pull is needed. Luckily they have a Tiguan to pull from. Happy New Year!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

Changed my intermittent Haldex Pump and put on my new to me Techtonics Tuning exhaust.




























My friend had to bend a hanger to be able to ship it to me and I couldn't bent it back in place 100% so it touches the bumper slightly. 

Also broke my first bolt on this car. The exhaust hanger beside the diff/on the rear subframe.









The exhaust is stable enough without it but I would rather have this hanger on. Not sure how I'll get this bolt out.


And before you ask *Ontario. 200k KM*, that's why it's got loads of surface rust.


----------



## PRZFGHTR (Apr 18, 2012)

Blame Canada


----------



## lil'red (Jan 23, 2013)

PRZFGHTR said:


> Blame Canada


lol you get bad road salt too in NH dont you??? 

Sent via Carrier Pigeon


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

dorkage said:


> View attachment 146336


Wow...the rust is real there!

Is that hole in the rear subframe? (at the 5 o'clock position below the circle)


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

snobrdrdan said:


> Wow...the rust is real there!
> 
> Is that hole in the rear subframe? (at the 5 o'clock position below the circle)


This is not a lot of rust for Ontario.

I believe the hole you see is a bolt.


----------



## PRZFGHTR (Apr 18, 2012)

lil'red said:


> lol you get bad road salt too in NH dont you???
> 
> Sent via Carrier Pigeon


Ho yeah. They've been using brine with various salts instead of rock salt lately


----------



## PRZFGHTR (Apr 18, 2012)

dorkage said:


> This is not a lot of rust for Ontario.
> 
> I believe the hole you see is a bolt.


Yes, he broke a bolt.


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

PRZFGHTR said:


> Yes, he broke a bolt.


But the bolt I broke is in the circle. I think snobrdrdan is talking about the bolt sticking out below the circle. There was a bunch of light sources so the shadows are playing tricks.


----------



## iminhell (Oct 20, 2021)

Installed the GFB+. Didn't feel much difference initially. But after driving for a while I can feel a difference. Much stronger midrange and more after 5,500.
The stopwatch on my FIS says my 1-62 MPH time dropped 0.50 seconds. That's pretty substantial from just a single part change.


----------



## PRZFGHTR (Apr 18, 2012)

iminhell said:


> Installed the GFB+. Didn't feel much difference initially. But after driving for a while I can feel a difference. Much stronger midrange and more after 5,500.
> The stopwatch on my FIS says my 1-62 MPH time dropped 0.50 seconds. That's pretty substantial from just a single part change.


more stable boost control, it makes sense. i have this on my Stg2 Mk6 GTI, helped with the harmonic noises from my intake during WOT.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

dorkage said:


> This is not a lot of rust for Ontario.
> 
> I believe the hole you see is a bolt.


Totally looked like a hole at first and then you say it's a bolt (which I see now) and now I can't unsee the bolt and see the hole anymore
lol


----------



## iminhell (Oct 20, 2021)

We went out on the lake today to make and test a track. Didn't break or fall through. Fun times.￼


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> New (colder) spark plugs for the Stage 2 tune, as recommended by Unitronic
> 
> Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr


This still the consensus? One range colder for stage 2 and greater tunes?


----------



## PRZFGHTR (Apr 18, 2012)

troystg said:


> This still the consensus? One range colder for stage 2 and greater tunes?


It seems to be, multiple tuning houses still making that recommendation.


----------



## iminhell (Oct 20, 2021)

Had a friend 3D print a card holder mount and used a tablet mount I already had. Wanted phone but I don't have a compatible mount here.

3D print file --> VW Tiguan Card - Mobile Phone Holder by danil1
Tablet Mount --> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B091GDKSK7?psc=1&ref=ppx_yo2_dt_b_product_details
Tablet is a Samsung Tab 8A I got free.


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

It’s time for new brakes. This whole replacing rotors with the pads gets pretty costly. I went with stoptech cryo treated drilled and slotted last time and this time around I went with APR direct replacements which saved about $200. 

For brake pads. I went with ebc red stuff again because aside from the dust I was really happy with the performance of them. 

I am also due for a brake fluid flush so I ordered neuspeed brake lines. 

Hoping to install everything in the next couple of weeks. 

When getting rotors I also ordered the apr plastic intake. I am kind of pissed cus the badge was bent and falling off when I received it.


----------



## Qmulus (Sep 5, 2015)

What calipers are you using? The stock calipers don't use banjo fittings.


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

Qmulus said:


> What calipers are you using? The stock calipers don't use banjo fittings.


Damn, I am using stock calipers. I verified fitment with neuspeed over the phone when purchasing and they assured me they would fit. However I know you know your stuff and trust you over their sales team. What brake lines would you suggest/ what fitting should I look for. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Qmulus (Sep 5, 2015)

MJG44 said:


> Damn, I am using stock calipers. I verified fitment with neuspeed over the phone when purchasing and they assured me they would fit. However I know you know your stuff and trust you over their sales team. What brake lines would you suggest/ what fitting should I look for.


I think that I am going to walk that back. I was just thinking about it and I was picturing my Golf R because I was working on the brake system on it. The Tiguan very well may be banjos. I can say that I haven't actually removed the lines from a Tiguan caliper, so if they are selling a banjo type line, that is likely what it has. Yup, I guess that I am that idiot who types before he thinks things through fully. Pardon me if I edit that above response slightly so that incorrect information isn't out there to confuse people. There is enough of that out there already. 

The factory banjo fitting are more like a thin block and are made so that they key into the housing,


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

troystg said:


> This still the consensus? One range colder for stage 2 and greater tunes?


So got around to changing the plugs yesterday. Was kinda forced into it as I started throwing codes yesterday morning. Glad I had ordered the plugs and had them on hand to install last night!!

#4 looks a lttle fishy, what do you think! LOL


----------



## iminhell (Oct 20, 2021)

Porcelain is cracked. That will cause a misfire for sure.
They don't look old or worn. And not nearly as bad as mine when I replaced them.


----------



## iminhell (Oct 20, 2021)

Picked up step 2 in my making a skidplate list. 14 gauge due to cost and weight.￼


----------



## iminhell (Oct 20, 2021)

Ice things again. We do it every Sunday. Pretty cool to have a aerial view of our track.


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

Drove it 24 hrs to go see a race and back. Had more fun driving than watching the race!









Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

Installed the APR PEX intake this weekend. New brakes rotors and raceland coils getting installed in the next couple of weeks. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

MJG44 said:


> Installed the APR PEX intake this weekend. New brakes rotors and raceland coils getting installed in the next couple of weeks.
> View attachment 153856
> 
> 
> ...


Hopefully you don't have smog testing any time soon, since there is no CARB E.O. Exemption at this time.


----------



## PRZFGHTR (Apr 18, 2012)

What did you have for a CAI before this APR setup? I'm toying with getting something.


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

BsickPassat said:


> Hopefully you don't have smog testing any time soon, since there is no CARB E.O. Exemption at this time.


I have a neuspeed with the carb sticker in the garage I just didn’t like the loud sucking sound it produced. It will be easier to put the neuspeed on then putting the oem back in though. I have at least another year till smog cus I just got my registration. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

PRZFGHTR said:


> What did you have for a CAI before this APR setup? I'm toying with getting something.


I had a really old Apr and not sure if it was a China knockoff as I got it used but it was the old style. The color carbon color had changed and I didn’t like the look but didn’t want to drop 400 to change it out. I saw the pex and was getting Apr rotors so I pulled the trigger for $200 at the same time. I prefer the closed element cai because I had some crazy sucking sounds that didn’t sound good to me and drove my wife crazy. 


Here’s the old one I had on.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

MJG44 said:


> I had a really old Apr and not sure if it was a China knockoff as I got it used but it was the old style. *The color carbon color had changed *


They all did that, eventually, from the (engine bay) heat


----------



## Gugu (Feb 8, 2021)

MJG44 said:


> I had a really old Apr and not sure if it was a China knockoff as I got it used but it was the old style. The color carbon color had changed and I didn’t like the look but didn’t want to drop 400 to change it out. I saw the pex and was getting Apr rotors so I pulled the trigger for $200 at the same time. I prefer the closed element cai because I had some crazy sucking sounds that didn’t sound good to me and drove my wife crazy.
> 
> 
> Here’s the old one I had on.
> ...


Make sure you re-torque brackets and screws on the grill. It shouldn't be different than the old one you ha, but mines keeps getting loose rather oftenly. Same pex intake which also came with some quality issues.


----------



## PRZFGHTR (Apr 18, 2012)

MJG44 said:


> I had a really old Apr and not sure if it was a China knockoff as I got it used but it was the old style. The color carbon color had changed and I didn’t like the look but didn’t want to drop 400 to change it out. I saw the pex and was getting Apr rotors so I pulled the trigger for $200 at the same time. I prefer the closed element cai because I had some crazy sucking sounds that didn’t sound good to me and drove my wife crazy.
> 
> 
> Here’s the old one I had on.
> ...


what'd you do with the old one?


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

Gugu said:


> Make sure you re-torque brackets and screws on the grill. It shouldn't be different than the old one you ha, but mines keeps getting loose rather oftenly. Same pex intake which also came with some quality issues.


Thanks for the heads up. Mine came with loctite. I didn’t use it but I will now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

troystg said:


> So got around to changing the plugs yesterday. Was kinda forced into it as I started throwing codes yesterday morning. Glad I had ordered the plugs and had them on hand to install last night!!
> 
> #4 looks a lttle fishy, what do you think! LOL
> View attachment 152612


I would ditch those Bosch junks and get some ngk


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

Volkswagens-for-life said:


> I would ditch those Bosch junks and get some ngk


Did.

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

Ebc red stuff, Apr rotors, neuspeed brakes lines installed and brake fluid flushed and replaced with motul rbf 600. Pedal feel is restored and brakes are much more responsive. Black coating on the rotors is worn off and the break in process has begun. 

Coilovers and whiteline end links coming soon. Hoping to close the fender gap as much as possible without rubbing. Interested to see how the ride feels compared to the special active and springs.


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

Super ****in sexy


----------



## iminhell (Oct 20, 2021)

Cone pig.


----------



## iminhell (Oct 20, 2021)

Stuffed pig.


----------



## EBC Brakes (Jan 26, 2021)

MJG44 said:


> Ebc red stuff, Apr rotors, neuspeed brakes lines installed and brake fluid flushed and replaced with motul rbf 600. Pedal feel is restored and brakes are much more responsive. Black coating on the rotors is worn off and the break in process has begun.
> 
> Coilovers and whiteline end links coming soon. Hoping to close the fender gap as much as possible without rubbing. Interested to see how the ride feels compared to the special active and springs.
> 
> View attachment 155230


Looks great, got some nice open rims to show it all off!


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

dorkage said:


> Changed my intermittent Haldex Pump and put on my new to me Techtonics Tuning exhaust.
> 
> View attachment 146332


So my Haldex was worthless after doing this pump.

Pressures looked good, pump was working. 

Looked at the transfer pump I used to put the Haldex fluid in. I guess it had some gear oil in it, so I'm guessing I mixed in about 50mL of gear oil to about 700mL of Haldex.

Seemed like the clutches were slipping.

Drained and filled with Dexron ATF yesterday, IMMEDIATELY worked much better. Drove around for about 30 minutes to get the fluid warm and drained and refilled with Dexron again. It then worked better than it ever had on this car. Drove for about an hour this time. Drained and filled with Dexron and will drive it to work this week and will refill with Haldex on Thursday or Friday, but honestly, it works mint with the ATF. Might be because it's so cold though. I suspect the lack of a fluid cooler would be an issue in the summer.

If I kept the rear diff from my old Tiguan I'd be will to try the $10 ATF as a long term solution, but I didn't realize how easy it was to take the Haldex portion out of the rear diff before scraping the car.


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

Am I reading this right, you are putting ATF fluid in the Haldex?

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

Well I started installing the coilovers and they are muchhhh softer than the vogtland springs I had. I started with the rears and went really low and rubbed a lot. I have raised it up a lil and it is still slightly rubbing so I’m going to have to go up a little more. Haven’t touched the fronts yet but I’m sure I’ll have even more issues with those. Probably won’t have time until Wednesday to get the front installed. Here is where it is sitting as of now with a little rubbing. 

Does anyone else have racelands? And if so where are yours sitting and please specify the measurement you are taking ie ground to wheel well. 

I have a feeling I may be going back to my old setup and returning them if the fronts don’t go any better. 

Vogtland springs 









Raceland coils











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

troystg said:


> Am I reading this right, you are putting ATF fluid in the Haldex?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


Yes. After it was slipping because the haldex fluid I put in was contaminated with gear oil. So rather than flushing it with $60/litre fluid I'm flushing it with $10/litre fluid. 

Considering it works basically the same as how an automatic transmission work I don't see how this is a problem. And so far it hasn't been. Like I said it works better than its ever worked.


----------



## sl5455 (11 mo ago)

Finally re-registered with VW Vortex after a long hiatus. This time with a new to me 2017 Tiguan Wolfsburg.

Does anyone know how I can get an accurate dipstick oil reading? I hate the twisty design of this one. I keep pulling it up, cleaning it off, dipping it back in and the whole thing comes back up covered in black. Car has 50k miles. Got it at 43k and dealer oil change at 45k. I don't drive it often but decided to check the other day and got really frustrated.


----------



## Ianator157 (Mar 15, 2014)

MJG44 said:


> Ebc red stuff, Apr rotors, neuspeed brakes lines installed and brake fluid flushed and replaced with motul rbf 600. Pedal feel is restored and brakes are much more responsive. Black coating on the rotors is worn off and the break in process has begun.
> 
> Coilovers and whiteline end links coming soon. Hoping to close the fender gap as much as possible without rubbing. Interested to see how the ride feels compared to the special active and springs.
> 
> View attachment 155230


Them wheels is 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ianator157 (Mar 15, 2014)

sl5455 said:


> Finally re-registered with VW Vortex after a long hiatus. This time with a new to me 2017 Tiguan Wolfsburg.
> 
> Does anyone know how I can get an accurate dipstick oil reading? I hate the twisty design of this one. I keep pulling it up, cleaning it off, dipping it back in and the whole thing comes back up covered in black. Car has 50k miles. Got it at 43k and dealer oil change at 45k. I don't drive it often but decided to check the other day and got really frustrated.


I noticed the same on this dipstick… definitely annoying. Sometimes it takes 3 tries for a clear reading. I guess we just have to deal with it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

Fully installed the coilovers and have them raised up as high as it will go and spring coils are almost touching. I hope that is going to be okay. It rubs like a mofo still and the ride is stiff. Reached out to raceland and they are suggesting to swap out for the classics. (I bought the ultimos) it will allow me to raise up a little more. I loveeee the look and I am contemplating trimming the inside of the wheel well. It looks doable. Has anyone tried this?





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PRZFGHTR (Apr 18, 2012)

Last week my washer jet in front and rear, as well as rear wiper stopped working. Need to chase this electrical gremlin, starting with my hardwiring of the dash cam I did a while back. Hoping it's just a bad fuse.


----------



## PRZFGHTR (Apr 18, 2012)

Wasn't a bad fuse. I scanned with vagcom today and saw I had a fault with the washer fluid motor, cleared that and it all works fine now. Not sure why it tripped, next oil change I will do some more probing to see if I have a rodent chewing wires or something.


----------



## iminhell (Oct 20, 2021)

Test fit some fun shoes.
Clearance looks good.
Should make for some wholesome good rollovers. ￼


----------



## Qmulus (Sep 5, 2015)

Had a few projects to take of in the rear hatch or my '12 . First, the rear hatch latch broke internally so it would not latch, requiring replacement. Second, while I was there I had a factory latch release with rear camera and harness for the RNS-315. Last, the rear defroster hasn't worked, so I was going to troubleshoot it as the panel was off.

The latch was easy. Just two bolts and a connector. The defroster was a bit of PITA to troubleshoot, as I was getting power through the to the filter module on the hatch, and continuity on the wiring to the grid, just nothing out of the filter, although there was continuity through the filter. Huh? Turns out one of the female spade terminals on the wires going to the grid was never locked into connector on the harness from the factory. It never could have worked. When connector was removed, it all looked fine but the terminal was getting pushed out of the housing when it was engaged. The terminals on the filter module don't seem to have much engagement with the harness terminals, by design it seems, so it was very subtle. Super simple fix, just push the terminal into the connector on the harness until it locked, but a PITA to find. How anyone in Colorado could go without a defroster for 10 years and 160k miles without a rear defroster boggles the mind...

Running the wiring for the camera ended up being a bit of an ordeal as I ended up removing half of the interior to clean and properly route the wiring with the factory harnesses. This is the second Tiguan I've had where someone spilled a drink, or something in the rear compartment and never cleaned it up. So, out came everything to the bare chassis. I have now had every part of the interior out other than the headliner and dash of this car. It is nice to have it all clean and actually goes together quickly. I just looks a little daunting when it is all in pieces.


----------



## iminhell (Oct 20, 2021)

Paparazzi


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

Changed the Haldex fluid and filter.

Also did a fit test for the JBL basspro spare tire sub.

It doesn't fit in our tire so I pulled out the styrofoam and it fits very easy on the side. Will look into a side mount tie down system.

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

Well the rubbing is only getting worse and I looked into cutting the steel but still am worried about the overall ride quality. All I can say is do not get the raceland ultimos. Can’t speak on the classics but I am not impressed with the racelands.

I have the fronts worked out after tearing apart the wheel well and the rears still rub like a mother****er. Wife is pissed and I’m pissed I invested the money and time in this. I will be returning them and am preparing for them to try and fight it. I hope that process at least goes well. 

Also purchased whiteline end links which are no longer needed. If anyone is interested in purchasing them let me know I’ll cut you a good deal and they haven’t even been used for 100 miles. 

Going back to my old setup on special actives and vogtland springs to save my marriage. Defeat never feels good but sometimes you just have to know when to cut your losses. RIP my dream ride height. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iminhell (Oct 20, 2021)

Getting serious.
118 5/16" bolts per tire.


----------



## RobTheRobot (Oct 7, 2020)

So, I finally got around to sealing the rest of my Downpipe exhuast leaks with ultra copper rtv. Also Changed Secondary O2 sensor as I got a low voltage code few weeks ago.

I had a vibrant J spacer installed on my secondary O2 before going stage 2 with my catless DP. I suspected this could be messing with my longterm fuel trims after doing some reading about my code. The sensor was also black and sooted.

With a new sensor and no spacer, I took it for a spin. Engine idles smoother, fuel economy on MFD improved dramatically, power has also increased. Was surprised how much the secondary O2 plays a part in fueling even with no cat. 

Was also wondering what you guys think about these Old A8 rims. 8x17 Et48 Same bolt pattern. Was thinking about restoring them but concerned about fitment due to the offset.


----------



## PRZFGHTR (Apr 18, 2012)

troystg said:


> Changed the Haldex fluid and filter.
> 
> Also did a fit test for the JBL basspro spare tire sub.
> 
> ...


How much of a PITA is the haldex job? I debated doing it when I bought my tig but ended up having a shop do the task as I didnt want to mess it up.


----------



## PRZFGHTR (Apr 18, 2012)

Well my washer fluid pump fault is back and persistent. Back to square one. This weekend will check fuses and then the bay for signs of critters.

Anything else I should be checking?


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

PRZFGHTR said:


> How much of a PITA is the haldex job? I debated doing it when I bought my tig but ended up having a shop do the task as I didnt want to mess it up.


I have access to a lift so that makes everything easier.

With that said I needed multiple versions of a 4mm Allen wrench to get the filter cap off and on.

My bolts were stupid tight and being only 4mm Allen heads I was very concerned with stripping them.

But in the end it wasn't very hard and I rather enjoyed that maintenance.

Fill bolt, drain bolt and filter cap all use different size Allen head wrenches.

Fill and drain are very straightforward.

Filter cap has room but the exhaust pipe and the subframe mount are in the way. Ended up using a regular 4mm Allen wrench to break the bolts free then a socketized Allen with swivel to get them out and back in.

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Ianator157 (Mar 15, 2014)

Qmulus said:


> Had a few projects to take of in the rear hatch or my '12 . First, the rear hatch latch broke internally so it would not latch, requiring replacement. Second, while I was there I had a factory latch release with rear camera and harness for the RNS-315. Last, the rear defroster hasn't worked, so I was going to troubleshoot it as the panel was off.
> 
> The latch was easy. Just two bolts and a connector. The defroster was a bit of PITA to troubleshoot, as I was getting power through the to the filter module on the hatch, and continuity on the wiring to the grid, just nothing out of the filter, although there was continuity through the filter. Huh? Turns out one of the female spade terminals on the wires going to the grid was never locked into connector on the harness from the factory. It never could have worked. When connector was removed, it all looked fine but the terminal was getting pushed out of the housing when it was engaged. The terminals on the filter module don't seem to have much engagement with the harness terminals, by design it seems, so it was very subtle. Super simple fix, just push the terminal into the connector on the harness until it locked, but a PITA to find. How anyone in Colorado could go without a defroster for 10 years and 160k miles without a rear defroster boggles the mind...
> 
> Running the wiring for the camera ended up being a bit of an ordeal as I ended up removing half of the interior to clean and properly route the wiring with the factory harnesses. This is the second Tiguan I've had where someone spilled a drink, or something in the rear compartment and never cleaned it up. So, out came everything to the bare chassis. I have now had every part of the interior out other than the headliner and dash of this car. It is nice to have it all clean and actually goes together quickly. I just looks a little daunting when it is all in pieces.


Man that’s a lot of work and good info for anyone having similar issues to check out. Well done! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PRZFGHTR (Apr 18, 2012)

Ok so today was warmer day and the washer fluid pump decided to work. So I ran it until empty and put a new batch of fluid since I was seeing chunks coming from the sprayer. Maybe the pump got a bit gummed up with the cold weather? Still gonna check fuses and wiring around the pump this weekend.. but what the hell. Man


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

PRZFGHTR said:


> Ok so today was warmer day and the washer fluid pump decided to work. So I ran it until empty and put a new batch of fluid since I was seeing chunks coming from the sprayer. Maybe the pump got a bit gummed up with the cold weather? Still gonna check fuses and wiring around the pump this weekend.. but what the hell. Man


You using cheap blue bull****?


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

Today I got around to draining and filling the ATF.

Today's was the first of 2 drain and fills in 10 days, then one drop pan, filter and fluid service.

Old was brown, new is cherry red.


























Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## PRZFGHTR (Apr 18, 2012)

Volkswagens-for-life said:


> You using cheap blue bull****?


Using pellets that dissolve, one per gallon. I usually add a bit of coolant to give good cleaning power and drop the freezing point a little.


----------



## iminhell (Oct 20, 2021)

Buddy Made a tire carrier￼


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

PRZFGHTR said:


> Using pellets that dissolve, one per gallon. I usually add a bit of coolant to give good cleaning power and drop the freezing point a little.


Sounds like the liquid froze in the lines. I always use a winter blend in winter


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

Put the old setup back on and it appears it wasn’t just the wheel well that was rubbing. Sending back the racelands and crossing my fingers they don’t pull any bull****. 

Check out my rear strut mounts and all the rubbing that was happening. I have 20x10 wheels so maybe someone with more oem sized wheels would have more success with the racelands. I miss the stance it had but I’m glad I learned on $500 coils that I can return instead of $1k +


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

MJG44 said:


> Put the old setup back on and it appears it wasn’t just the wheel well that was rubbing. Sending back the racelands and crossing my fingers they don’t pull any bull****.
> 
> Check out my rear strut mounts and all the rubbing that was happening. I have 20x10 wheels so maybe someone with more oem sized wheels would have more success with the racelands. I miss the stance it had but I’m glad I learned on* $500 coils* that I can return *instead of $1k* +
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think I've found the problem


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

Volkswagens-for-life said:


> I think I've found the problem


Haha yes I knew it was a gamble and if they didn’t have the return policy I wouldn’t have taken that gamble. I have seen others in this group use them and have no issues and saw reviews online of people with tigs who liked them. 

The issue is most other coils will only go as low as my springs and I was hoping to go just a little lower and ended up going way too low. Maybe next time the bc extreme lows will be the way to go. But yes as they say you get what you pay for. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NCalTiguan (Dec 25, 2019)

iminhell said:


> Buddy Made a tire carrier￼


What wheels are you running?


----------



## iminhell (Oct 20, 2021)

NCalTiguan said:


> What wheels are you running?


Purple ones. -- I have no idea what they came from. Local kid had them for best offer. I said $100 and that's what I got them for. 17x8 something. I didn't see any makers mark from a quick look. Not an OE wheel though because I needed hubcentric rings for them.


The black ones are from Tire Rack. Moda MD27 in 18" x 8". Was the lightest cheap wheel I could find for Winter. They should have probably a 20mm spacer behind them to not look stupid. But I don't care enough about looks to buy them and longer bolts.


----------



## iminhell (Oct 20, 2021)

Wheels worked sooo well￼


----------



## Ianator157 (Mar 15, 2014)

troystg said:


> Today I got around to draining and filling the ATF.
> 
> Today's was the first of 2 drain and fills in 10 days, then one drop pan, filter and fluid service.
> 
> ...


How did you go about checking fill level? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

Didn't this time.. let everything cool, over filled, let it drain to the top of the drain tube and called it good enough for the 4-5 days until I do it again.

In the final filter and fluid change I will use my VCDS to monitor temperature.

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Qmulus (Sep 5, 2015)

MJG44 said:


> Put the old setup back on and it appears it wasn’t just the wheel well that was rubbing. Sending back the racelands and crossing my fingers they don’t pull any bull****.
> 
> Check out my rear strut mounts and all the rubbing that was happening. I have 20x10 wheels so maybe someone with more oem sized wheels would have more success with the racelands. I miss the stance it had but I’m glad I learned on $500 coils that I can return instead of $1k +
> View attachment 159974
> ...


Ah, am I missing something? That is/should be the back side (toward chassis) of the upper rear shock mounts, and should be firmly bolted to the chassis. Nothing that moves gets anywhere near that mount.

That looks like some marks from the grinding to remove casting flash when the part was made.

If you are rubbing in the rear, it is pretty much always the top of the wheel arch where the trim attaches. On my '09 SE 4motion with mk6 Golf R suspension, it rubs every now and then with the factory 19" Savannahs with stock sized 255/40-19 tires.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Qmulus said:


> Ah, am I missing something? That is/should be the back side (toward chassis) of the upper rear shock mounts, and should be firmly bolted to the chassis. Nothing that moves gets anywhere near that mount.
> 
> That looks like some marks from the grinding to remove casting flash when the part was made.
> 
> If you are rubbing in the rear, it is pretty much always the top of the wheel arch where the trim attaches. On my '09 SE 4motion with mk6 Golf R suspension, it rubs every now and then with the factory 19" Savannahs with stock sized 255/40-19 tires.


*Nailed it* as I was just gonna say the same thing!


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

iminhell said:


> Buddy Made a tire carrier￼


Just curious....where does Alec Baldwin shop there?


----------



## iminhell (Oct 20, 2021)

snobrdrdan said:


> Just curious....where does Alec Baldwin shop there?


It's a gun shop


----------



## Qmulus (Sep 5, 2015)

Interesting to think that is somehow appealing to some people. "Hey, the guy that has become a poster boy for unsafe firearm use shops here!"


----------



## iminhell (Oct 20, 2021)

Qmulus said:


> Interesting to think that is somehow appealing to some people. "Hey, the guy that has become a poster boy for unsafe firearm use shops here!"


I'm more anti-gun than pro. I just found the sign to be a sign of stupidity of the business owner and patrons.


----------



## PRZFGHTR (Apr 18, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> Just curious....where does Alec Baldwin shop there?


I'm assuming this is a gun shop


----------



## Camviet (Aug 24, 2014)

MJG44 said:


> The issue is most other coils will only go as low as my springs and I was hoping to go just a little lower and ended up going way too low. Maybe next time the bc extreme lows will be the way to go. But yes as they say you get what you pay for.


I just ordered the extreme low set of dampers and springs for the DS series I have on the car now. They advertise the extreme low kits being 20mm shorter, and allow 1 inch additional drop.
This is how low standard BC's can get, with the front all the way max low with ~8mm preload and the rears having NO spring perch/cup.









8k Front 12k Rear spring rates, dampeners all the way short. Slight forward rake due to such stiff rear spring rate, even with ~1 inch shorter overall suspension length. It behaves and rides better (even considering the outrageous spring rates) than the ST's previously on the car, but I know the dampeners can handle better so long as they have the stroke room to do so. 

Both suspension set-ups still rub at full weight, but I also run wheels at ~10 offset (25mm spacers). I ended up just trimming the fender flares and hammering back the tab behind it.









Not pretty, but prevents destroying tires and haven't really rubbed a significant amount since then. The ST's were practically on bump stops, and the BC's have ~1.5 inches before bump stop contact. I initially rubbed a significant amount with the ST's but I left out a set of bump stops that I though would inhibit ride height. 
Here's the car when it was on ST's. Don't know if ST's can get the front end as low as the Racelands, but I still have maybe half an inch left of adjustment in the front. And in the rear you can technically ditch the perch and get another ~1 inch lower.








Looks just about the same height as you have with the Vogtland springs, but know that it can get lower. I still have my old ST's that I am willing to just about let go for free. PM me if you're interested!


----------



## PRZFGHTR (Apr 18, 2012)

Bought a used Neuspeed power module to play with on the Tig. some bloked on another forum were discussing it after one member put it on his mk6 GTI just to play around with it, and it seemed like something i could do for my tig. looking forward to installing and seeing if its worth the money. also got a drop-in air filter to replace the OEM filter.

also prepping for spring maintenance, have a box of NGK spark plugs waiting to go in once the weather is more cooperative.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

PRZFGHTR said:


> Bought a used Neuspeed power module to play with on the Tig. some bloked on another forum were discussing it after one member put it on his mk6 GTI just to play around with it, and it seemed like something i could do for my tig. looking forward to installing and seeing if its worth the money. also got a drop-in air filter to replace the OEM filter.
> 
> also prepping for spring maintenance, have a box of NGK spark plugs waiting to go in once the weather is more cooperative.


Be ready...


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

Did my second ATF drain and fill yesterday. Fluid looked much better than the original dark stuff that came out the first time.

Will drop the pan and change filter and fluid next.

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## iminhell (Oct 20, 2021)

Studs gripped too well.
Tore one partly out of the tire, still sent it, debeaded the tire.
So now I need to make a new bolted tire. I don't have that size in my shed but I have close. But we're basically done for the year. I have all Summer to work on it or find another free set of snow tires.


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

Studs suck. No need for them unless you live in a frozen lake.


----------



## iminhell (Oct 20, 2021)

Volkswagens-for-life said:


> Studs suck. No need for them unless you live in a frozen lake.


We are LOL.
We plow an auto-x course on a lake and go out to have fun every Sunday. Been doing this for 10+ years. We've done quite a bit of tire testing and bumper durability.

I'm using 'studded tire' quite loosely. It's actually 118 5/16" sharpened bolts in the tire.

(this is my other car)


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

Oh, well that is a different story and incredibly ****ing badass


----------



## lil'red (Jan 23, 2013)

PRZFGHTR said:


> Ok so today was warmer day and the washer fluid pump decided to work. So I ran it until empty and put a new batch of fluid since I was seeing chunks coming from the sprayer. Maybe the pump got a bit gummed up with the cold weather? Still gonna check fuses and wiring around the pump this weekend.. but what the hell. Man


This happened to me. There was still a bit of summer fluid in there that froze up. Wouldn't allow front washers or ANYTHING in the rear to work including the hatch. Replaced fuse waited for a warm day sprayed all the fluid out replaced with winter fluid 

Sent from my SM-G990W using Tapatalk


----------



## rillweed (Oct 7, 2021)

PRZFGHTR said:


> finally installed my dash cam. delayed because i ordered wrong fuse taps first time around. it is now a little crowded in the fuse box but i do not foresee anything else getting hardwired.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have any tips / guides for installing a dash cam? For the fuse I think I can just get a fuse splitter and then figure out which fuse powers the cigarette lighter, and double up on that. I'm not so sure how to route the cable through the A-Pillar and the headliner though


----------



## iminhell (Oct 20, 2021)

You guys do know that many of the unpopulated fuse slots have power to them. There is no need to piggyback on another circuit.
From what I can decipher:
000979135 should be a pin for a large fuse and about 18 gauge wire
000979133 should be a pin for a small fuse and 18 gauge wire


----------



## rillweed (Oct 7, 2021)

iminhell said:


> You guys do know that many of the unpopulated fuse slots have power to them. There is no need to piggyback on another circuit.
> From what I can decipher:
> 000979135 should be a pin for a large fuse and about 18 gauge wire
> 000979133 should be a pin for a small fuse and 18 gauge wire


I started another thread here trying to get similar advice, but the reason I thought it make sense to piggyback was to get the dash cam to go on/off with ignition. Here is the fuse box diagram for the tiguan. Not sure which fuses you are referring to, but if you mean 33 and 35, they are blank on the chart in that link.


----------



## iminhell (Oct 20, 2021)

Nom nom nom


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

rillweed said:


> I started another thread here trying to get similar advice, but the reason I thought it make sense to piggyback was to get the dash cam to go on/off with ignition. Here is the fuse box diagram for the tiguan. Not sure which fuses you are referring to, but if you mean 33 and 35, they are blank on the chart in that link.


When I was looking into a fuse issue with my radio I found that this layout didnt match the one in my tig. I then found out that the fuse locations are different across the years and the models. You can tell which fuse slots are wired and not used and you can just tap those and put in a new fuse.


----------



## PRZFGHTR (Apr 18, 2012)

rillweed said:


> Have any tips / guides for installing a dash cam? For the fuse I think I can just get a fuse splitter and then figure out which fuse powers the cigarette lighter, and double up on that. I'm not so sure how to route the cable through the A-Pillar and the headliner though


This is how I did my radar detector hard wiring.






Uglybastard's hardwired radar detector setup


I've mentioned a handful of times over the years about my hardwired radar detector setup, and after recently seeing so many people using the cigarette lighter adapter to power the device that need very little power... Here we go, a review of the setup since i have been running this setup or...



www.golfmk6.com





Same idea only 2 fuse taps and a grounding point were needed. Find a switched fuse and a non-switched fuse, I recommend using larger fuses to the mini ones. There is a grounding point near the A pillar behind the plastic trim by the hood release lever but that's a PITA. I found one under the steering wheel that works fine


----------



## PRZFGHTR (Apr 18, 2012)

iminhell said:


> You guys do know that many of the unpopulated fuse slots have power to them. There is no need to piggyback on another circuit.
> From what I can decipher:
> 000979135 should be a pin for a large fuse and about 18 gauge wire
> 000979133 should be a pin for a small fuse and 18 gauge wire


Are all of them switched or no?


----------



## iminhell (Oct 20, 2021)

PRZFGHTR said:


> Are all of them switched or no?


I don't know. DVOM would answer that though. But tricky part might be with the open door wake up thing. Test light, close door, wait for dash to go dead should work too.


When I was putting my trailer controller in I checked fuses thinking maybe that's why I couldn't get it to work. That's when I noticed almost all the inside fuses have a power going to them ... which I've seen in quite a few different vehicles over the years, My BMW has a bunch and the Fords I've owned in the past where the same.

And if you're anything like me, rather than buy new I'll go pilfer wires from a salvage yard. Either grab a whole pigtail or bring a pin tool and just nab individual wires. Fuse box stuff is pretty universal and not really MFG specific.


----------



## rillweed (Oct 7, 2021)

MJG44 said:


> When I was looking into a fuse issue with my radio I found that this layout didnt match the one in my tig. I then found out that the fuse locations are different across the years and the models. You can tell which fuse slots are wired and not used and you can just tap those and put in a new fuse.


Didn't realize they were so different through the years. Just took a look through my erwin documents and yeah, there is another table showing fuse locations for nearly every year of this Tiguan (not sure how much is actually different though).



PRZFGHTR said:


> Are all of them switched or no?


Also wondering this. The erwin document doesn't seem to mention anything about this unfortunately


----------



## rillweed (Oct 7, 2021)

Is there a downside to piggybacking off of what is a known fuse for the 12V sockets? I don't have the expertise to say, but it at least seems simpler to go that route for me


----------



## PRZFGHTR (Apr 18, 2012)

rillweed said:


> Didn't realize they were so different through the years. Just took a look through my erwin documents and yeah, there is another table showing fuse locations for nearly every year of this Tiguan (not sure how much is actually different though).
> 
> 
> Also wondering this. The erwin document doesn't seem to mention anything about this unfortunately


Erwin documents you say


----------



## PRZFGHTR (Apr 18, 2012)

Changed the clock to daylight saving time.😂


----------



## iminhell (Oct 20, 2021)

rillweed said:


> Is there a downside to piggybacking off of what is a known fuse for the 12V sockets? I don't have the expertise to say, but it at least seems simpler to go that route for me



Simple answer, Yes.
The wiring going into the fuse box is sized according to the circuit it's intended for, plus a little for margin of error (rumors are 20% overhead). So let's say you double up on a 15amp fuse with another 10amp draw. 15amp x 20% = 18amp max capacity. 15amp + 10amp = 25amps.
It's just not a safe practice in any situation. And the people who only piggyback on what they deem as nonimportant electrics, do understand that the wiring is in a big bundle and heat transfers and melts all things. So if one wire burns up odds are it's taking more than itself with it,

Just find a safer method.


----------



## PRZFGHTR (Apr 18, 2012)

the equivalend of a power strip plugged into a full powerstrip.


----------



## PRZFGHTR (Apr 18, 2012)

tossed in an AEM drop-in air filter, and removed the snow guard.

and slapped on the AEM sticker in the same spot as the placement of a neighbor's honda CRV's K&N filter. sticker for the HP, placement because funny.


----------



## iminhell (Oct 20, 2021)

What does coverall pay?

￼


----------



## vwsportruck (Sep 30, 2002)

PRZFGHTR said:


> Anyone have a good place to buy colormatched touch up in a rattle can? Given that my tiggy is approaching 10 years old I have little faith that VW will have anything but touch up pens I have a spot on my hood and one of the lift gate needing some attention and would like to try and make it less noticeable.


I've had good luck with paintscratch.com

-=Mark
'80 Dasher Wagon
'81 Rabbit Sportruck
'90 VSE JackRabbit
'11 Jetta Sportwagen SE


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

Dr. ColorChips!


----------



## PRZFGHTR (Apr 18, 2012)

Volkswagens-for-life said:


> Dr. ColorChips!


Great for small stuff. This is big. I want to sand and rattle can which is not a touch up paint job.


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

Ohhh, out of my league lol


----------



## PRZFGHTR (Apr 18, 2012)

Replaced the rear wiper after losing the plastic piece on the far end, had to slap a zip tie on there while I waited for it to arrive.

Went to the local carwash and rinsed off the lingering road grime from paint and suspension parts. Hoping I see no more salt until next winter .


----------



## iminhell (Oct 20, 2021)

local JY got a junker in. I ran the vin and it was a top top of the line model. When I got there, 2.5 weeks after it was logged in, all the cool stuff was gone. Was a Dynaudio car. But radio and speakers where gone. All they left was the amp, which I think they didn't know about.
But it had a trailer module installed (which I think was odd), and I grabbed complete.
I also got all the vents because mine had damage from someone trying to use one of those vent mount phone holders. Now I have plenty spare parts should anyone else need.

I forgot to look if it had footwell lights, which I want. And I forget to grab the Y harness for the trailer module. So I have to go back.


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

iminhell said:


> local JY got a junker in. I ran the vin and it was a top top of the line model. When I got there, 2.5 weeks after it was logged in, all the cool stuff was gone. Was a Dynaudio car. But radio and speakers where gone. All they left was the amp, which I think they didn't know about.
> But it had a trailer module installed (which I think was odd), and I grabbed complete.
> I also got all the vents because mine had damage from someone trying to use one of those vent mount phone holders. Now I have plenty spare parts should anyone else need.
> 
> I forgot to look if it had footwell lights, which I want. And I forget to grab the Y harness for the trailer module. So I have to go back.


When you go back can you check for the silver cover on the lower front bumper? I’m really not keen on getting the aftermarket covers cus I heard the fit is never good.


----------



## PRZFGHTR (Apr 18, 2012)

iminhell said:


> local JY got a junker in. I ran the vin and it was a top top of the line model. When I got there, 2.5 weeks after it was logged in, all the cool stuff was gone. Was a Dynaudio car. But radio and speakers where gone. All they left was the amp, which I think they didn't know about.
> But it had a trailer module installed (which I think was odd), and I grabbed complete.
> I also got all the vents because mine had damage from someone trying to use one of those vent mount phone holders. Now I have plenty spare parts should anyone else need.
> 
> I forgot to look if it had footwell lights, which I want. And I forget to grab the Y harness for the trailer module. So I have to go back.


I have a low priority need for the bezel piece on the rear seat AC vent


----------



## iminhell (Oct 20, 2021)

MJG44 said:


> When you go back can you check for the silver cover on the lower front bumper? I’m really not keen on getting the aftermarket covers cus I heard the fit is never good.


 That was gone.
Also it's a 2011 so it didn't have one.


----------



## iminhell (Oct 20, 2021)

PRZFGHTR said:


> I have a low priority need for the bezel piece on the rear seat AC vent


 I knew I should have grabbed all the trims. LOL
And i just checked, the front sides don't interchange. The rear vent is just ever so smaller. Like 13/16th's the size of the front.
I'll see what I can do.


----------



## PRZFGHTR (Apr 18, 2012)

iminhell said:


> I knew I should have grabbed all the trims. LOL
> And i just checked, the front sides don't interchange. The rear vent is just ever so smaller. Like 13/16th's the size of the front.
> I'll see what I can do.


I broke clips when I converted the 12v to a USB charging interface.


----------



## iminhell (Oct 20, 2021)

PRZFGHTR said:


> I broke clips when I converted the 12v to a USB charging interface.


This one was busted. So I left it for nature to deal with.
Theres been much activity since last week.

Got my lights though. Only had fronts. No way to easily pull complete wiring unless you remove the dash. That's a no for me. Even though it's a beautiful day.

Something interesting. The early (mk1) must not have the y harness for the trailer module. Looked and looked and it's not there. Must only be a needed mk2 thing.

I did grab the BCM though. Seen them going for fair money on ebay. Least try and recoup some gas money.


----------



## PRZFGHTR (Apr 18, 2012)

iminhell said:


> This one was busted. So I left it for nature to deal with.
> Theres been much activity since last week.
> 
> Got my lights though. Only had fronts. No way to easily pull complete wiring unless you remove the dash. That's a no for me. Even though it's a beautiful day.
> ...


Appreciate you looking while you were there


----------



## iminhell (Oct 20, 2021)

Put the drivers side footwell light in. Just kinda to see if it'd work, how it works and what the light output is. 
Now that I know how it works I'm thinking about using that output for fiberoptic mood lights. That silicon push in stuff you can get on ebay. Being you can turn on/of (so long as headlights are on) and control brightness right from the dash it'd be a neat way to use them I think.


Did some sticker work.


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

iminhell said:


> Put the drivers side footwell light in. Just kinda to see if it'd work, how it works and what the light output is.
> Now that I know how it works I'm thinking about using that output for fiberoptic mood lights. That silicon push in stuff you can get on ebay. Being you can turn on/of (so long as headlights are on) and control brightness right from the dash it'd be a neat way to use them I think.
> 
> 
> ...


Did you order a kit or did you hand cut all that??


----------



## iminhell (Oct 20, 2021)

Volkswagens-for-life said:


> Did you order a kit or did you hand cut all that??


Hand cut.
Removed all parts to do it. Didn't take much heat at all.


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

iminhell said:


> Hand cut.
> Removed all parts to do it. Didn't take much heat at all.


Looks excellent. Classy 👌


----------



## PRZFGHTR (Apr 18, 2012)

iminhell said:


> Hand cut.
> Removed all parts to do it. Didn't take much heat at all.


Hand cut adds extra HP


----------



## Camviet (Aug 24, 2014)

BC Racing DS Extreme Low Springs arrived, got the car even and lower now. 8k front, 9k rear. Assemblies were an inch shorter, and now the front has 1.5 inches of additional shock travel, the rears about 1 inch more. Rear spring perches are also now in, but at their lowest setting. Added front camber, sits -2.2 front, -2.5 rear with a touch of toe out.








I don't think I ever mentioned it, but participating in autocross, a number of suspension goodies were added.
SuperPro 26MM front sway bar, SuperPro front and rear end links, SuperPro ball joints, Whiteline anti-lift kit, and then a Black Forest Industry catch can/new PCV. I've seen two GTI's pop their PCV mid run, ton of smoke.

At one point in time, I experimented with the insane roll center adjuster blocks which added 3 degrees of camber and extended the wheels out half an inch. Resulted in axle rub and a twitchy front end. Later learned they were illegal to run for my class, and threw them out. 









Alas, autocross has begun!
Was below freezing overnight, high of 49F for the day. The venue was World Wide Technology Raceway's drag parking lot, which was used the Friday before for a drift night. Loose asphalt and cold weather was less than ideal.




Best clean run was a 52.5 - nearly 2 seconds off the fastest in the class (a very fast GTI), fastest raw time of the day was in the 47's. 
This may be the last year I stick with the chassis because of ESP limitations and lack of suspension travel. If anyone has had success in the MK5 ESP delete, or using a more customized tune such as Panda, would love to know, ESP really kills speed/power.
As a tech at a Toyota dealership, the new GR86's have been in my sights for a long while. Right wheel drive sports coupe would fit high performance driving better than a crossover, right?
In the mean time, I might add more camber since the tires were still rolling over, and run these A052's into the ground.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Camviet said:


> BC Racing DS Extreme Low Springs arrived, got the car even and lower now. 8k front, 9k rear. Assemblies were an inch shorter, and now the front has 1.5 inches of additional shock travel, the rears about 1 inch more. Rear spring perches are also now in, but at their lowest setting. Added front camber, sits -2.2 front, -2.5 rear with a touch of toe out.
> View attachment 170984


Looks good, but got a profile shot?
Those wheels have gotta be tucked in, so it's not rubbing, right?


----------



## iminhell (Oct 20, 2021)

So is that axle rub a new thing or old?


----------



## Qmulus (Sep 5, 2015)

Camviet said:


> BC Racing DS Extreme Low Springs arrived, got the car even and lower now. 8k front, 9k rear. Assemblies were an inch shorter, and now the front has 1.5 inches of additional shock travel, the rears about 1 inch more. Rear spring perches are also now in, but at their lowest setting. Added front camber, sits -2.2 front, -2.5 rear with a touch of toe out.
> 
> Alas, autocross has begun!
> Was below freezing overnight, high of 49F for the day. The venue was World Wide Technology Raceway's drag parking lot, which was used the Friday before for a drift night. Loose asphalt and cold weather was less than ideal.
> ...


What are you running for alignment in the rear? I have ridden in a local 2012 Audi TT S race car (same basic suspension) that is set up for NASA endurance racing and for hill climb. I got a ride in it on a track and was amazed at how well it rotated into corners and put down power coming out. It had just a stage 2 type tune at the time on the stock engine and turbo (it now has a built engine, Garrett G, 275 section tires all around all the camber he could get, a bit of tow out both front and back. He said that rear tow out really helped with getting it to rotate. I am sure it would be almost undrivable on the street, but it was amazing on the track. 

A Tiguan on an autocross cross is putting it way out of its element and you are battling physics to make it at all competitive. You have a lot of weight, and a lot of it is up high, especially with that pano roof. I think I would take my Boxster S out there way before I thought about my Tiguan, but my hat is off to you for running it. I am sure that it is still a bunch of fun.


----------



## Camviet (Aug 24, 2014)

snobrdrdan said:


> Looks good, but got a profile shot?
> Those wheels have gotta be tucked in, so it's not rubbing, right?


The wheels aren't tucked in! 20mm spacers to push my track width wider than how tall the car is - for rollover safety reasons. 
The camber allows the wheels to tuck in under compression, the R-Line fender arches are trimmed out. 






















The bottom of the wheels stick out pretty far and kick up a ton of rocks. This is on 19x8 stock Mallory's at now ET 13 and the APR wheels are 18x9 ET 20 with the spacers.



iminhell said:


> So is that axle rub a new thing or old?


Axle rub isn't normal unless you go extremely low. I recall a member here a year or two ago who notched their body to clear the driveline, but they were static-on-the-ground low. It was a manual gray Tiguan S I think? I had axle rub only because of the roll center adjuster blocks. They go in between the ball joint and lower control arm to level and correct the angle of the lower control arm. This also brings up the axle/hub higher, which caused the rubbing.
Some GTI guys who are stupid low use these to add camber when they don't have camber plates. I strongly recommend against these, they do not alter the suspension geometry correctly.
Said adjust blocks:











Qmulus said:


> What are you running for alignment in the rear? I have ridden in a local 2012 Audi TT S race car (same basic suspension) that is set up for NASA endurance racing and for hill climb. I got a ride in it on a track and was amazed at how well it rotated into corners and put down power coming out. It had just a stage 2 type tune at the time on the stock engine and turbo (it now has a built engine, Garrett G, 275 section tires all around all the camber he could get, a bit of tow out both front and back. He said that rear tow out really helped with getting it to rotate. I am sure it would be almost undrivable on the street, but it was amazing on the track.
> 
> A Tiguan on an autocross cross is putting it way out of its element and you are battling physics to make it at all competitive. You have a lot of weight, and a lot of it is up high, especially with that pano roof. I think I would take my Boxster S out there way before I thought about my Tiguan, but my hat is off to you for running it. I am sure that it is still a bunch of fun.


I have approximately a tenth of a degree total toe out front and rear. 0.05 of a degree each side. It drives OK on the street, it is actually quite stable. The car will rotate, but it takes a moment (you turn in, wait, and then the rear follows). The largest problem is not grip/rotation, but the limitation of the ABS/ESP system not liking the fact I am asking a high turning angle/ the car moving in the wrong direction, and the wheel speeds all varying. ABS/ESP intervention is pretty heavy if you're aggressive with the car, a clean run means being patient and smooth. Other cars in the class are pretty aggressive in driving, and suits the chassis better. The slow-rotation time of these FWD hatchback cars are either more keen to tight lines or aggressive driving. The Tiguan is larger all around (with suspension geometry that is fighting every movement in the body with how low it is) and open diff FWD makes it hard to put power down early. Not to mention, with how much ESP activity is going on, the ECU has a hard time going from 2nd to 3rd, had a lot of rev limiter this last event from it not wanting to shift. I hope to nail down how to drive this thing this year, last year I plan to run the vehicle. Some MK5 GTI's have the same limitation, but can run decent times once they can nail down the course. I think I just need to grow some balls and carry more speed into turns, I find myself too slow half way through an element.

Toyota Newsroom just released a teaser last night of the new hot hatch, had a GT-FOUR image which may mean an AWD GR Corolla? If that is so, I might go that route instead of GR86.


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

Changed the transmission filter and fluid today.. 

I can't believe how much a dealership charges for something so easy..

Fluid looked great and filter wasn't bad at all.

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

2015 and just Hit 44,444 miles on 4/3. So close to 4/4. Only another year until it’s paid off. Getting ready for some maintenance things. Anyone have any suggestions on what needs to be done.


----------



## NCalTiguan (Dec 25, 2019)

MJG44 said:


> 2015 and just Hit 44,444 miles on 4/3. So close to 4/4. Only another year until it’s paid off. Getting ready for some maintenance things. Anyone have any suggestions on what needs to be done.
> View attachment 173809


My wife’s is at 49k for a 2015 - I thought that was pretty damn low. I guess you could go by the maintenance schedule but at 50k we are going to do a once over on the fluids (exchange) and belts. Due for some tires soon. Take a quick peek at all the filters and swap as needed.


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

Agreed on the maintenance schedule, at a minimum


----------



## PRZFGHTR (Apr 18, 2012)

Do your spark plugs annually instead if at mileage intervals


----------



## iminhell (Oct 20, 2021)

Put on the shocks I bought off marketplace on here. Koni Special Actives. I should have waited until I have springs and the fronts. But I'm impatient. 
I have the older generation on my BMW, really like the comfort aspect of them. But they are not a performance shock/strut like the yellows ... which is what I was hoping for the first time I bought them. The BMW will be going to yellows. The FatGolf will stay on the reds.


----------



## PRZFGHTR (Apr 18, 2012)

New wheels obtained!










S5 Peelers. Unfortunately the tires are not quite the right size. Looking to run these as my summer setup and have the savannahs as the dedicated winter wheels. What's awesome is that they are the same spec (19x9et33)


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

Start/stop button is starting to go bad. Sometimes it turns on one push no problem sometimes it takes 5 pushes. Found an old revision for $60 but to be safe purchased the latest revision from ecs for $131. The install looks simple enough. Prior to install I plan to wrap it in black.


----------



## RobTheRobot (Oct 7, 2020)

Audi A8 D2 Rims 17x8 ET48 235/50
Might polish to mirror finish.


----------



## Qmulus (Sep 5, 2015)

The start/stop button is pretty easy to disassemble and clean. I have done a bunch of them. There are a bunch of videos/posts if you do a quick search.


----------



## PRZFGHTR (Apr 18, 2012)

Qmulus said:


> The start/stop button is pretty easy to disassemble and clean. I have done a bunch of them. There are a bunch of videos/posts if you do a quick search.


Is it a matter of cleaning the contacts on the connector?


----------



## Qmulus (Sep 5, 2015)

Not the connector, the inside of the switch. Once disassembled, I just use alcohol on a cotton swab to clean the PCB contacts and carbon contacts on the bottom of the silicone pad inside the button. It is a 15 minute job start to finish in my experience, even removing it from the car. These are made just like the contacts on TV remotes, and have the same issues they do just from wear.

You do need a small, jeweler's type flat blade screw driver to take the switch apart, but other than that, there is nothing particularly difficult about it. If you are OK tightening screws on a pair of glasses without breaking them, you can handle this. If a hammer is more your thing, you might not want to attempt it. It does take a bit of finesse and fine motor skills and if you are ham fisted, it could be broken.

I just so happen to have one of the switches on my desk and for fun I just took it apart, cleaned it and put it back together. I haven't done one in six months or so, so I was a bit rusty. It took 4:33. First you use the jeweler's screw driver to pry the two metal clips back toward the rear of the switch to slide them out. Then you release the four plastic tabs holding it together and it pops apart. I think three minutes were spent playing with it to see how to get the four tabs holding it together all released. With two small screwdrivers it would be pretty easy. I had one (could have grabbed another but was lazy), and used a finger nail to hold another open, then worked my way around. Now that I have the trick, it would be easy to do in under 2 minutes, but I probably won't do another for awhile, so I am sure that I will forget. There are four gold contacts on the PCB, with the four matching contacts on the silicone pad. You do NOT need to, or want to use anything abrasive, like an eraser, etc. That will just make it wear faster. Just use a cotton swab with alcohol and clean off all the contacts, and pop it back together. It is back together in seconds. It only fits together one way, but watch to make sure you get the tab on the silicone through the hole on the PCB.

All in all, it took me longer to type this post that it would to fix this issue. 

P.S. If someone wanted to get really tricky, they could change the color of the LED inside the switch to something different. Oh, and the second time I did it in 35 seconds, start to finish.


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

Changed the air filter... It was a tad bit dirty... Engine is responding a lot quicker now... "Slightly more torks. "


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

Holy crap. What brand is that thing? Please dont say Spectre


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Probably a generic version of a K&N.

I prefer AEM's Dryflow. No oil to worry about and better filtration. AEM filters is a division of K&N also


----------



## PRZFGHTR (Apr 18, 2012)

new tires for the new wheels have been ordered, thanks to tirerack for being awesome while there was a glitch in their system that would have cost me a bit more money... 

dumb question: my 2012, would it have TPMS? my mk6, a 2011, does not have TPMS so not sure when this was implemented at VW...


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

Volkswagens-for-life said:


> Holy crap. What brand is that thing? Please dont say Spectre


Came out of the APR Carbino CAI..

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

PRZFGHTR said:


> new tires for the new wheels have been ordered, thanks to tirerack for being awesome while there was a glitch in their system that would have cost me a bit more money...
> 
> dumb question: my 2012, would it have TPMS? my mk6, a 2011, does not have TPMS so not sure when this was implemented at VW...


My 2012 does NOT use TPMS.

Uses ABS sensors for tire difference.

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

PRZFGHTR said:


> new tires for the new wheels have been ordered, thanks to tirerack for being awesome while there was a glitch in their system that would have cost me a bit more money...
> 
> dumb question: my 2012, would it have TPMS? my mk6, a 2011, does not have TPMS so not sure when this was implemented at VW...


Yes, but not sensors. It uses the ABS system as the TPMS.

See owner's manual for how to set the TPMS system.


----------



## PRZFGHTR (Apr 18, 2012)

troystg said:


> My 2012 does NOT use TPMS.
> 
> Uses ABS sensors for tire difference.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk





BsickPassat said:


> Yes, but not sensors. It uses the ABS system as the TPMS.
> 
> See owner's manual for how to set the TPMS system.


Just like the mk6! Right on. Thanks both! Panicked a bit when I thought I would need to possibly get sensors put on too lol


Now to find 69mm ID VW center caps...


----------



## RobTheRobot (Oct 7, 2020)

This just failed today. Reset the arm back to it's proper position and confirmed the issue. Drove for 10 mins to get it home. Fell off again right when I pulled in. Hope it works!


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

Interesting.. What does this fix


----------



## RobTheRobot (Oct 7, 2020)

Intake manifold flaps are controlled by a vacuum actuated lever. Common for the arm to fall off/out of place on older versions. 

With out this fix I need a new intake manifold.


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

Ended up washing and drying one of my keys and it was of course no longer working. Luckily I purchased a protection plan with the dealer for free key replacements. 7 year 100k coverage for the key and wheels and after breaking two keys in the last 4 years it has now paid for itself. 

I had them take pics of the curb rash on the wheels too so they can submit a claim to repair those as well. I have a feeling it will get denied as they are aftermarket. Although in the paperwork it does not say it must be the original wheels but rather “vehicle’s wheels”. Each wheel is $400 and I was quoted $450 to repair the 3 that are rashed so it’s worth a try.


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

RobTheRobot said:


> Intake manifold flaps are controlled by a vacuum actuated lever. Common for the arm to fall off/out of place on older versions.
> 
> With out this fix I need a new intake manifold.


Ah very nice. Similar fix for the 3.0 Touareg with falling swirl flaps


----------



## iminhell (Oct 20, 2021)

First time towing anything of significant weight.
I'm figuring thats about 1,800# on there. Did totally fine even for being a bit tail heavy. I'm really impressed with how well this thing did.


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

Qmulus said:


> Not the connector, the inside of the switch. Once disassembled, I just use alcohol on a cotton swab to clean the PCB contacts and carbon contacts on the bottom of the silicone pad inside the button. It is a 15 minute job start to finish in my experience, even removing it from the car. These are made just like the contacts on TV remotes, and have the same issues they do just from wear.
> 
> You do need a small, jeweler's type flat blade screw driver to take the switch apart, but other than that, there is nothing particularly difficult about it. If you are OK tightening screws on a pair of glasses without breaking them, you can handle this. If a hammer is more your thing, you might not want to attempt it. It does take a bit of finesse and fine motor skills and if you are ham fisted, it could be broken.
> 
> ...


Thanks for this write up. I finally got around to doing this. After pulling the switch I noticed it was the oldest revision A and was wondering if the newest revision c is a better switch.

I cleaned the switch out and it was a pita to get the switch apart. I also just used one screwdriver and ended up wedging zip ties between the tabs to keep them open and then moved to the next one. All cleaned up and reinstalled the original but before I return the new one wanted to make sure it wouldnt be better to use the rev c. Thanks.


----------



## PRZFGHTR (Apr 18, 2012)

did my 130k oil change and did the cabin air filter as well.

waiting on neuspeed to get me a replacement cap for the power module i have had sitting around for a while now. might just do it and put some tape over the hole.

Peelers got mounted on Friday - waiting on center caps from ebay to see if i can make them fit. 69mm center caps were not seemingly made for VWs. if the ones i got do not fit (theyre 70mm) i will get something stupid looking made up.


----------



## RobTheRobot (Oct 7, 2020)

RobTheRobot said:


> View attachment 178620
> 
> This just failed today. Reset the arm back to it's proper position and confirmed the issue. Drove for 10 mins to get it home. Fell off again right when I pulled in. Hope it works!


Part arrived today, installed it a few hours ago. Set screws required a bit of patience. Cold air intake allowed for easy access.

Reset codes. Reset throttle body adaptation and Kick down. No CEL and no soft codes after 30+ mins of spirited diving. 

Back on the road again for a fraction of the cost and time.


----------



## iminhell (Oct 20, 2021)

The clear does not come off the cluster easily. So in the spirit of doing something ...


----------



## RobTheRobot (Oct 7, 2020)

Went to the drag strip today. 15.289 was the best after 3 pulls. Is this about normal for stage 2, 4motion non dsg.


----------



## iminhell (Oct 20, 2021)

Just think what we could do with a real trans tune. The lag and general sloppiness of this box kills it. IF a guy could get down to a 1.8 60' you'd be seeing low 14 second passes. So you'd be faster than a Prius finally.


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

RobTheRobot said:


> View attachment 181320
> 
> 
> 
> Went to the drag strip today. 15.289 was the best after 3 pulls. Is this about normal for stage 2, 4motion non dsg.


Stage 2 does that mean you have a downpipe? To be honest this seems way way slower than it should for a stage 2. In my opinion you should absolutely be in the 14s but then again a lot of this can come down to your knowledge and experience drag racing which could be the biggest hurting Factor


----------



## RobTheRobot (Oct 7, 2020)

Volkswagens-for-life said:


> Stage 2 does that mean you have a downpipe? To be honest this seems way way slower than it should for a stage 2. In my opinion you should absolutely be in the 14s but then again a lot of this can come down to your knowledge and experience drag racing which could be the biggest hurting Factor




unitronic stage 2, Catless downpipe, diverter valve, Intake, Stock cat back. All mounts new. sport engine mount. 

Brake launch 2k rpm approx. whatever the trans can give me. TCS off, Tried sport mode, Tried manual shift. All ended up similar runs. Super slow launch then it opens up once the turbo spools after 2 seconds or so. 

I don't seem to have any timing pulls or Lower than requested boost. 94 pump gas. Should I get my tune reflashed, contact Unitronics, get a cat back?



I've never seen boost requested above 17.5psi. But have read that this is temperature dependent. I have suspected the power is low but can't prove it with any logs.


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

RobTheRobot said:


> unitronic stage 2, Catless downpipe, diverter valve, Intake, Stock cat back. All mounts new. sport engine mount.
> 
> Brake launch 2k rpm approx. whatever the trans can give me. TCS off, Tried sport mode, Tried manual shift. All ended up similar runs. Super slow launch then it opens up once the turbo spools after 2 seconds or so.
> 
> ...


Something isn't right at ALL. I ran through a few hp calculators and 1/4 mile calculators and based off your numbers provided you have between 180-200hp. Stock you should have 200 I think. I've seen videos online of others with similar mods faster.

It's almost like you're running a stock Tig. I dunno man. Something smells funny.

I'm estimating you should be in the 260 flywheel HP range. That should put you bottom 14s. Let's say worse case scenario high 14s. Regardless a lot faster and DEFINITELY at minimum 14s.

Driver error, tuning error or mechanical error no question.

In my opinion, those track times look like a stock Tig.


----------



## Qmulus (Sep 5, 2015)

Stock turbo, stock intercooler, automatic transmission. All seems about right to me. Sure, it has a tune, but no way does it have 280 hp with that little K03 making lots of heat. The stock transmission tune isn't going to do much to help either. These aren't drag cars.


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

Qmulus said:


> Stock turbo, stock intercooler, automatic transmission. All seems about right to me. Sure, it has a tune, but no way does it have 280 hp with that little K03 making lots of heat. The stock transmission tune isn't going to do much to help either. These aren't drag cars.


I said 260hp which is completely reasonable for stage 2, catless downpipes and intake. 

Every race calculator I've run literally puts this car in the 180 CRANK HP range, less than stock. He should be at 15.5 or so in stock trim.


----------



## RobTheRobot (Oct 7, 2020)

Qmulus said:


> Stock turbo, stock intercooler, automatic transmission. All seems about right to me. Sure, it has a tune, but no way does it have 280 hp with that little K03 making lots of heat. The stock transmission tune isn't going to do much to help either. These aren't drag cars.





Volkswagens-for-life said:


> I said 260hp which is completely reasonable for stage 2, catless downpipes and intake.
> 
> Every race calculator I've run literally puts this car in the 180 CRANK HP range, less than stock. He should be at 15.5 or so in stock trim.



I'm thinking this is a 20% power loss to 4motion. 5% loss to sloppy trans. 280HP flywheel less 25% drivetrain loss = 210HP. If this was a dsg or manual I would probably be 1 second quicker from the launch alone. I have driven a manual my whole life. If could rev this thing up to about 4k and pop the clutch I bet we wouldn't be having this discussion and I'd be getting calculated times.

92MPH trap speed tells me it is making decent decent power, just late. 

Pretty sure transmission computer is limiting torque under certain situations aswell. Will see if I can log this as I've seen a torque Limit value in the data blocks somehwere. Probably going to replace about a litre of fluid in the trans and check level as I did a full service 6 months ago. Won't ever do brake launches again. Felt wrong to be doing it. 

From a roll the Tig can stay side by side with a G37S Vert W/ HFC and Cat back exhaust. No tune. I was actually driving the G, so it was nice to see my Tig stick with me! The G pulls ever so slightly after 70ish MPH

G37s Vert approx. 4100Lbs 340 hp at the flywheel. Comes to .082 HP/LB

Tig approx. 3500 Lbs 280 HP Best case. That's .080 HP/LB

Don't get me wrong, I'm not looking for a drag monster. Just making sure I'm getting everything it should give and I'm not driving around with an undiagnosed problem.

Thanks for all the input.


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

I could be Wrong but I don't THINK they use torque limiting in those


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

Volkswagens-for-life said:


> I could be Wrong but I don't THINK they use torque limiting in those


Uni Stage 2 100% torque limits in the lower gears. When I went from Stage 2 to Stage 2+ it was roasting the tires compared to the lethargic launches with Stage 2. The torque difference between the two maps is not that big at low RPMs. 

Stage 2:









Stage 2+:


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

dorkage said:


> Uni Stage 2 100% torque limits in the lower gears. When I went from Stage 2 to Stage 2+ it was roasting the tires compared to the lethargic launches with Stage 2. The torque difference between the two maps is not that big at low RPMs.
> 
> Stage 2:
> View attachment 181632
> ...


2+ is KO4 turbo correct?

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## RobTheRobot (Oct 7, 2020)

dorkage said:


> Uni Stage 2 100% torque limits in the lower gears. When I went from Stage 2 to Stage 2+ it was roasting the tires compared to the lethargic launches with Stage 2. The torque difference between the two maps is not that big at low RPMs.
> 
> Stage 2:
> View attachment 181632
> ...


Interesting. Your only 2 hours away from me aswell. Same climate and gas availability. How's your reliability been with the K04. Supporting Mods? Trans holding up well?


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

dorkage said:


> Uni Stage 2 100% torque limits in the lower gears. When I went from Stage 2 to Stage 2+ it was roasting the tires compared to the lethargic launches with Stage 2. The torque difference between the two maps is not that big at low RPMs.
> 
> Stage 2:
> View attachment 181632
> ...


Wow no ****, good find. I'm willing to bet money this is a huge part of your track time problem.....

Being this guy is 4mo there is zero reason for torque limiting with these mods


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

RobTheRobot said:


> Interesting. Your only 2 hours away from me aswell. Same climate and gas availability. How's your reliability been with the K04. Supporting Mods? Trans holding up well?


Totalled it in less than 1000km by backing into a chimney. 

Currently slapping new chains and water pump on the engine with the K04 (from a 2012 GTI) to swap into my 2013. Going to take the oil pan off and look for balance shaft bits before I commit to that fully. 

As far as the car was it didn't slip or anything and it was hilariously quick.


----------



## Gone in 7.6 seconds (Apr 1, 2004)

I have not posted much since buying my 2016 R-Line back in late Feb 2021.

Here is what I have done to my Tiguan over the last 15 Months

Feb 26 2021, the day I bought it
















April 11th 2021 Installed smoked side markers,

















April 19th 2021 De-badged,

















April 23rd 2021 Added Smoked reflectors,

















May 20th 2021 Plasti Dipped,


----------



## Gone in 7.6 seconds (Apr 1, 2004)

Feb 28th 2022 APR Stage 1 tune installed at Autowerkes,

















April 2nd 2022 Installed APR Carbon Fiber Intake,


----------



## Gone in 7.6 seconds (Apr 1, 2004)

April 4th 2022 Installed APR Coils and NGK Plugs,


----------



## Gone in 7.6 seconds (Apr 1, 2004)

April 19th 2022 Autowerkes installed TT exhaust and APR Rotors and new pads,


----------



## Gone in 7.6 seconds (Apr 1, 2004)

May 1st
2022 Installed APR A01 Flow Formed Wheels on Conti DSW6+ tires

















That's it so far


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

Love your progress, great build!


----------



## iminhell (Oct 20, 2021)

So why did your factory exhaust stick out further than mine?

Every so often I get exhaust coming back into the car through the rear burp vents.


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

Gone in 7.6 seconds said:


> View attachment 181723


Damn, your US R-Lines didn't have Xenon headlights? I think in Canada the R-Line was always a package on top of a highline with Bi-Xenons.


----------



## iminhell (Oct 20, 2021)

dorkage said:


> Damn, your US R-Lines didn't have Xenon headlights? I think in Canada the R-Line was always a package on top of a highline with Bi-Xenons.



US R Lines are a step down from the SEL. And the options included change each year. It's frickin weird and hard to follow.
My 2017 Sport is the R Line for that year and came with HID's.


----------



## VDubBucsFan (Apr 12, 2017)

Had the APR stage 1 tune installed. Soooo much better. 
As if the feeling this thing has going down the road of not feeling like it's going as fast as it is wasn't going to get me in trouble already...


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

dorkage said:


> Damn, your US R-Lines didn't have Xenon headlights? I think in Canada the R-Line was always a package on top of a highline with Bi-Xenons.


In the US, VW can't make up its mind about the positioning of the R-line trim. For some years, it was the top line trim. But for 2016, it was the lower middle trim, as the R-line was just above the S trim, then the SE trim got the bixenons, nav system, and sunroof, then the SEL got leather, etc.


----------



## RobTheRobot (Oct 7, 2020)

Charge pipe removal to check for excess oil. Cleaned out a few oz of oil. Pulled and cleaned DV+ looked a bit rough.

Put it all back together no boost, immediately noticeable. Under boost and related codes stored. At first I thought I left a rag in a pipe. Removed everything none found. Ordered a new Rev D. Diverter valve because the DV+ looks too worn. Rebuilt DV back to stock with old rev I had. No boost. 

Noticed one intercooler seal to have a black loose fitting seal. All the others were green. All pipes were hard to remove, now they go in and out like butter. 

Rookie mistake not replacing seals? Really hope that's the fix.


----------



## RobTheRobot (Oct 7, 2020)

RobTheRobot said:


> Charge pipe removal to check for excess oil. Cleaned out a few oz of oil. Pulled and cleaned DV+ looked a bit rough.
> 
> Put it all back together no boost, immediately noticeable. Under boost and related codes stored. At first I thought I left a rag in a pipe. Removed everything none found. Ordered a new Rev D. Diverter valve because the DV+ looks too worn. Rebuilt DV back to stock with old rev I had. No boost.
> 
> ...


Solved! Endoscoped the intake pipe, sure enough there was a rag lodged inside. Was nestled in the vanes just before throttle body. Gut was telling me It was a rag but it idled and drove well until boost request. Guess map sensor was all confused with a rag around it. 













At least the charge pipes got new seals. I may also stick with the rev D. DV valve. It also has alot more whoosh sound than the old diaphragm style. Holds all 17psi well, just hate that high pitched whine factory DVs make when sealing up on full boost.


----------



## iminhell (Oct 20, 2021)

Watching a few of the Tig videos this guy has. I need to try launching like he does, WOT longer than I think I should. Looks like the 2k is like we all see. But when you hold a little more it slips higher and you can gooooo.

But the k04 is something I really want to do. Just looks more my natural power level.
And that DSG. I hate the US import BS. We won the damn war. Send us the good **** already.


----------



## VDubBucsFan (Apr 12, 2017)

I want to switch to a DSG so bad, Hate to think how much it would cost, since I would probably have to source from an R as I have the 4 motion and won't give that up.


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

The US got Aisin transmissions to be able to tow. These are SUV's not sports cars. The US version can tow a very respectable amount. Way more than the DSG version.

It is amazing how well these SUVs perform but they are off-road capable SUVs first and foremost.

VW has models called the GTI and R for sports CAR enthusiasts. 

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

VDubBucsFan said:


> I want to switch to a DSG so bad, Hate to think how much it would cost, since I would probably have to source from an R as I have the 4 motion and won't give that up.


I believe we just need the DSG+mechatronics and the shifter. Our axles and transfercase look to be the same as the DQ500 ones.


----------



## Qmulus (Sep 5, 2015)

I looked into the Tiguan DSG swap, and actually am doing a factory type DQ250 DSG swap on my '12 Golf R that is about done. It would be a LOT of work of work in a Tiguan. More even than putting one in my Golf R.

From a parts point of view, you need the transmission, bevel box, axles, shifter with cable. Then you need new/repurposed wiring to the shifter (it is different than the automatic), wiring to the Mechatronic (you could use some of the existing auto transmission wiring), which is very different than the automatic, the DSG flywheel (eight bolt, reinforced AWD) and pilot bearing in the crankshaft. Then there is software to make it all work.

I don't know what shifter the Tiguan would use, but the shifter for my R is the same as a GTI with DSG. The transmission used on the Tiguan is the DQ500. I don't know what gearing the gearing is for the Euro/ROW DSG Tiguan is, but good luck finding one of those in North America. For my Golf R, I had to get a DSG transmission from an Audi TT S, with is the only transmission that has the right gearing. Oh, same with the flywheel, and Audi doesn't have and can't get new ones in North America right now. I got a low mileage used one with my transmission. Luckily the manual transmission bevel box on the R is the same as the DSG version, so I didn't have to source that. The Tiguan DSG bevel box and axles are the same as Audi TT RS (no other US application), and are expensive. FWIW, I did find someone in Australia parting a Tiguan DSG and had most of the parts, but it would have cost more than the vehicle was worth to get them here.

Could you convert a Tiguan with a DQ250? Maybe. Let me know if it works.


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

Qmulus said:


> Could you convert a Tiguan with a DQ250? Maybe. Let me know if it works.


A few in Quebec that have been swapped. 

I think DQ500 would be easiest and most OEM swap if you can get the unit. I'm willing to bet out 09M axles and bevel box are the same and will bolt in. As you said the TTRS calls up the same axles. Bevel box has the same bolt pattern as the DQ500 and is different than 02M/Q and DQ250 and it's variants.


----------



## iminhell (Oct 20, 2021)

Did the RoW get a different auto than we did?


----------



## Qmulus (Sep 5, 2015)

Well, after going through the swap on my Golf R, I would love to see someone do one on a Tiguan, and do it right with everything working as it should and no faults. It would not be trivial and considering the issues that I have finding correct information on the wiring, which should have been simple for the Golf R, I imagine it would be even tougher to get right on a Tiguan. Some of the information that I found in terms of "OEM" schematics was just plain wrong. It wasn't terribly surprising as Then there is the software and coding values for other modules like the ABS which will need to be addressed. Even the parking brake module is involved.

As for the transmission, the selection of the right one is not trivial. There are are sh#tload of different DS250 transmision variations.with different gear ratios, Mechatronic units and other differences. You need to have the right combination of everything with the right software for it to work. Just figuring that out is going to be quite a task. Then can a tuner guarantee that they can get you software for the engine that will work with it, with all the rest of the stuff in the car? This is not just a case of changing the soft code value in the ECU and you are good to go. I would really stink to buy a transmission, get it all in and then find that it won't work properly with your ECU. Until someone does it and says, yes, a transmission with a code of xxx will work with a 201x Tiguan with ECU part number of 5N0971xxx, you are going to be in uncharted territory.

A couple of years ago I was pretty gung ho about doing a DSG swap in a Tiguan. Now that I have gone through it in a car that I thought would be a piece of cake, I have lost a bit of my enthusiasm. With the R, the actual changes were pretty easy. Finding out exactly what they are though was not. I have a great spreadsheet with everything needed, but I don't know if it will ever leave my PC. A LOT of work went into finding all the right information, and I really don't feel like just giving it away, or even selling it.


----------



## RobTheRobot (Oct 7, 2020)

I just want a manual 4 motion. Sad to see manual transmissions slowly disappear in North America.


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

iminhell said:


> Did the RoW get a different auto than we did?


They started with the same 09M auto and switched to the DQ500 DSG after a few years,


----------



## PRZFGHTR (Apr 18, 2012)

RobTheRobot said:


> I just want a manual 4 motion. Sad to see manual transmissions slowly disappear in North America.


Does the guy I follow on Instagram who's doing a Jetta SportWagen 4motion swap he's almost done


----------



## Qmulus (Sep 5, 2015)

dorkage said:


> They started with the same 09M auto and switched to the DQ500 DSG after a few years,


Actually, it seems like the Tiguan was one of the first VWs to get the DQ500. You could get them with a 2L TSI and DQ500 in '09 for sure.


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

Spent the afternoon taking out the MATCH 8" sub and put in a JBL basshub I think it's called. The spare tire sub thingie..

But had to run power, signal and turn on to the back so I cleaned up the underseat install also.

Significantly more bass than the MATCH but:

1. The MATCH was never tuned properly.
2. The JBL is an 11" woofer compared to the 8" of the MATCH.

The URC-3, the USB control cable and the fiber optic cable all fit neatly in the cubby. Easily reachable.























Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## PRZFGHTR (Apr 18, 2012)

Gonna do plugs this weekend. Debating if I want to gap them a little smaller than stock as I plan to put the neuspeed power module in soon.


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

Got my 310mm rear calipers this week. From a 6k mile MQB RS3. Connector for the parking brake it different, but they spin in the correct direction on the bench, so they hopefully work fine on the 5N chassis. Can not swap our TRW motors onto it as ATE puts the mounting holes for the motor in a slightly different spot. TRW motors are 4ohm and these are 5ohm, so hopefully the module doesn't throw a fit about them. 










I hate the red but it will be easier to paint the 3.6 Passat brake (home depots closest) red than to paint the RS3 calipers a different colour.


----------



## Gone in 7.6 seconds (Apr 1, 2004)

troystg said:


> Spent the afternoon taking out the MATCH 8" sub and put in a JBL basshub I think it's called. The spare tire sub thingie..
> 
> But had to run power, signal and turn on to the back so I cleaned up the underseat install also.
> 
> ...


How did the JBL fit in the spare tire spot any issues? I have been thinking about it but sources said it would not fit.


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

Gone in 7.6 seconds said:


> How did the JBL fit in the spare tire spot any issues? I have been thinking about it but sources said it would not fit.


It didn't fit "in" the tire. I took out the foam divider/organizer piece, put the spare tire forward and right, the sub rear and left. The deck fits back just about right (1/4-3/8" up on the rear left side).


----------



## iminhell (Oct 20, 2021)

PRZFGHTR said:


> Gonna do plugs this weekend. Debating if I want to gap them a little smaller than stock as I plan to put the neuspeed power module in soon.


My gauge claims I peak at 19psi. I haven't seen a bit of knock yet, stock gap. So I doubt they need fussing with. From what I remember the VW coils are pretty healthy stock.


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

troystg said:


> It didn't fit "in" the tire. I took out the foam divider/organizer piece, put the spare tire forward and right, the sub rear and left. The deck fits back just about right (1/4-3/8" up on the rear left side).


Took a picture yesterday.









Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## iminhell (Oct 20, 2021)

Wouldn't it be nice if the tire cover hinged?
That's my next project. I'm tired of moving everything just to get to my receiver and pigtail.


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

When I purchased my tig 4 years ago I opted to get the “titanium package” for $499 which provides 5 years of coverage. 

This covers 1 replacement key a year no matter if it is lost or broken. In the 4 years I have washed two keys and had them fully replaced at no charge. The last time I had the key replaced I dug out all my paperwork and noticed that it also covers wheel repairs. 

I had the dealer take pictures and put in a claim for my 3 wheels that had gotten curb rash. I thought it would be a long shot because they are aftermarket Rohana wheels. Last week I got a call that the claim was approved. I dropped the tig off this morning and they took all the wheels off for repair. 

For the 3 wheels I had gotten a quote of $500 dollars from a local wheel repair company and felt I could live with the rash as it wasn’t terrible but it did bug the **** out of me considering each wheel was 350-400. 

I Should get them back tomorrow. Here’s tiggy smalls with no shoes on jack stands at the dealer. 

I think it’s safe to say the titanium package has more than paid for itself.


----------



## Gugu (Feb 8, 2021)

MJG44 said:


> When I purchased my tig 4 years ago I opted to get the “titanium package” for $499 which provides 5 years of coverage.
> 
> This covers 1 replacement key a year no matter if it is lost or broken. In the 4 years I have washed two keys and had them fully replaced at no charge. The last time I had the key replaced I dug out all my paperwork and noticed that it also covers wheel repairs.
> 
> ...


Now the titanium pack more than paid itself. 

Are those cracks on tire from going too wide and low? Looks like fender flares gave up and the metal fender arch did their hack saw trick.


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

Gugu said:


> Now the titanium pack more than paid itself.
> 
> Are those cracks on tire from going too wide and low? Looks like fender flares gave up and the metal fender arch did their hack saw trick.


Yeah I tried to go lower with raceland coils and got the exact looks I wanted but was rubbing like a mother****er so I started to trim the plastic only to find out the metal underneath the plastic. Tried to then bend the metal out of the way. Ran them for not even a week but it did a number on the rear passenger tire. Swapped back to my old setup and returned the racelands.


----------



## PRZFGHTR (Apr 18, 2012)

Got my order from aliexpress, and now my S5 Peelers have proper center caps


----------



## PRZFGHTR (Apr 18, 2012)

Playing chicken with the heat for the day, did my spark plugs early today. All but one looked good coming out, cylinder 4. Was not awful but not good either. Will keep tabs on that.











NGK iridium bkr8eix


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

Took the temporary Chinese axles out and put my rebuilt (new boots and grease) originals in. Changed front bearings, changed coil packs, changed coil pack connectors, changed engine oil, greased the caliper carrier slide pins and rotated tires...
















Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## rillweed (Oct 7, 2021)

PRZFGHTR said:


> Got my order from aliexpress, and now my S5 Peelers have proper center caps


could you share the center caps you got? I broke a bunch of mine squeezing them into my winter wheels


----------



## PRZFGHTR (Apr 18, 2012)

rillweed said:


> could you share the center caps you got? I broke a bunch of mine squeezing them into my winter wheels


So the S5 peelers have a center cap need of 70mm in size. VW cap part number 7L6601149B did the trick. Do not buy the 7L6601149 ones like I did, those are larger and fit toureag wheels.



https://m.aliexpress.com/item/3256803704645385.html


----------



## Mrprice (Jul 30, 2013)

Anyone replaced the D3S headlight bulbs? I got one out today and replaced it but I can’t get the retaining wire to close properly. I’ve tried reseating the bulb several times but the wires don’t seem to lock in place like they should.


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

PRZFGHTR said:


> So the S5 peelers have a center cap need of 70mm in size. VW cap part number 7L6601149B did the trick. Do not buy the 7L6601149 ones like I did, those are larger and fit toureag wheels.
> 
> 
> 
> https://m.aliexpress.com/item/3256803704645385.html


I did 3 different orders on ebay for them and they were all wrong.. Even though I specified the "B" when I inquired if they had them, and they confirmed, they still got it wrong. S I ordered 3 sets from the link you posted. Thank you!

PS: These are the same ones that fit the VW Touareg Terra wheels. That is what I ordered them for.


----------



## PRZFGHTR (Apr 18, 2012)

troystg said:


> I did 3 different orders on ebay for them and they were all wrong.. Even though I specified the "B" when I inquired if they had them, and they confirmed, they still got it wrong. S I ordered 3 sets from the link you posted. Thank you!
> 
> PS: These are the same ones that fit the VW Touareg Terra wheels. That is what I ordered them for.


Hoping these work out for you.. mine took 2 weeks to arrive I think? Maybe 3.


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

Painted my Passat 3.6 front calipers to sort of match the RS3 rears I got.


----------



## iminhell (Oct 20, 2021)

Now in 4K


----------



## iminhell (Oct 20, 2021)

Sneakily raced a kids Passat. I think about the same generation as the Tig. Loud exhaust, tinted tails, overly bright headlights ... the typical kid things. Slowing at a red and it turned green before we stopped. He stepped on it. So did I. Stayed right at his bumper. Seen the passenger in the back look, no doubt wondering what the **** is this suv doing keeping up.
Made me feel good. Though a battle of 15 second vehicle can't really be called racing. That's basic acceleration in the Prius world.


----------



## PRZFGHTR (Apr 18, 2012)

Added scuffplates today.. 








.


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

I finally got my hands on a hella smoked led third brake light. Took 5 mins to install. Love that there is no red in the rear until the brakes are applied.


----------



## Gone in 7.6 seconds (Apr 1, 2004)

MJG44 said:


> I finally got my hands on a hella smoked led third brake light. Took 5 mins to install. Love that there is no red in the rear until the brakes are applied.


Where did you get the hella smoked led third brake light? I have been looking also!


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

Gone in 7.6 seconds said:


> Where did you get the hella smoked led third brake light? I have been looking also!


A member on here is parting out his r line. Nice guy super responsive, fair pricing and fast shipping. If anyone is interested in BEC tails he still has some available.


----------



## Gone in 7.6 seconds (Apr 1, 2004)

If It was eandk355 I snagged the tails and the R headrests from him already!! Great snag, wish I would have seen it before you

Your Tig is amazon love the looks of it!


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

Gone in 7.6 seconds said:


> If It was eandk355 I snagged the tails and the R headrests from him already!! Great snag, wish I would have seen it before you
> 
> Your Tig is amazon love the looks of it!


Thanks man. I know the look isn’t everyone’s cup of tea but I love how customizable these tigs are. It gets addicting and expensive. 

Yes that’s the guy I got it from. He was awesome super responsive and it came super quick considering I’m across the country from him. 

I always check when a new post comes up for sale and pounced when I saw he listed the third brake light. It had some chips from when it was removed and looked much worse in the photos but once installed you couldnt even tell. 

You will love the bec tails super easy to install and completely updates the look of the rear.


----------



## YikeGrymon (Sep 12, 2005)

That looks really excellent. I'd follow your lead (Pure White here also) but our esteemed DMV here in the First State has a major hard-on about stuff like this. They refused to pass the '04 R32 on two different occasions, once for tinted tails and a coupla years later for clear front side markers (with amber bulbs, no less). YET there are tons of people driving around with smoked license plate covers that you really can't see through much at all. Go figure.

Anyway, where'd the black/white VW badge come from? And is removing the OE one as easy as removing the side badges is?


----------



## PRZFGHTR (Apr 18, 2012)

YikeGrymon said:


> Anyway, where'd the black/white VW badge come from? And is removing the OE one as easy as removing the side badges is?


Removing badge is fairly easy with a credit card or similar. Klii motorwerkes can make you a colormatched full insert.


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

YikeGrymon said:


> View attachment 190643
> 
> 
> That looks really excellent. I'd follow your lead (Pure White here also) but our esteemed DMV here in the First State has a major hard-on about stuff like this. They refused to pass the '04 R32 on two different occasions, once for tinted tails and a coupla years later for clear front side markers (with amber bulbs, no less). YET there are tons of people driving around with smoked license plate covers that you really can't see through much at all. Go figure.
> ...


Przfightr nailed it. I plastidipped the emblem black and used a klii color matched insert


----------



## YikeGrymon (Sep 12, 2005)

Good to know, thanks. I might have to check it out.


----------



## Gone in 7.6 seconds (Apr 1, 2004)

Got my taillights installed


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

Got my RS3 rears and B6 front brakes on.

MQB calipers seem to work with 3 caveats:
1) You need to change the connector for the parking brake motor.
2) You need to move the parking brake motor working down the trailing arm slightly so it reaches correctly
3) If you use the accelerator to release the parking brake, the engine torque starts applying before the brakes are actually released by around 1/2 second.


----------



## iminhell (Oct 20, 2021)

iminhell said:


> Watching a few of the Tig videos this guy has. I need to try launching like he does, WOT longer than I think I should. Looks like the 2k is like we all see. But when you hold a little more it slips higher and you can gooooo.
> 
> But the k04 is something I really want to do. Just looks more my natural power level.
> And that DSG. I hate the US import BS. We won the damn war. Send us the good **** already.



So I figured out how he's launching finally. 
Traction off, manual shift mode, 2nd gear start, foot on brake, foot pushing down on accelerator, you can get it to rev to around 3k now. But if you try to hold it it just drops. Don't hit the kickdown or it'll jump back to 1st.
Doesn't have near the launch I think it should. But that's how to get a higher launch RPM.


----------



## RobTheRobot (Oct 7, 2020)

Pulled an RNS 510 from a scraped 2009 tiguan w/dynaudio. Got it unlocked for $20. Coded it for a basic sound system. Just need a GPS antenna and look into updating the maps. Only problem is that I can't seem to get the 3.5mm aux in to play audio.


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

Can you get the dynaudio speakers from it? I wouldn't mind having a spare set. No amp needed, already bypassed.


----------



## RobTheRobot (Oct 7, 2020)

dorkage said:


> Can you get the dynaudio speakers from it? I wouldn't mind having a spare set. No amp needed, already bypassed.


Do the speakers work in a car not wired for them.


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

No, you need an amplifier with an active crossover or the correct passive crossovers.

When I bypassed my amplifier I used the active crossover in my Pioneer headunit with an external amplifier to work in it's place.


----------



## RobTheRobot (Oct 7, 2020)

dorkage said:


> Can you get the dynaudio speakers from it? I wouldn't mind having a spare set. No amp needed, already bypassed.


I'll check it out if I go back. The car just arrived on the lot the day before.

Was gonna pick a new hood but ended up with a headlight and stereo 😆. My car had been in an accident before purchase. They used an aftermarket headlight which is now condensing, it also didn't have the VW logo over the lowbeam.

Looks like I have also have a break somewhere between my radio harness and my aux port in the arm rest. I think it's cut or pinched somehwere as my left rear speaker is very low volmue aswell.


----------



## iminhell (Oct 20, 2021)

Ported the intake.

How important is the manifold brace?
I forgot to put it back in.


0-60 time is now about 7.3 seconds and fairly repeatable.


----------



## iminhell (Oct 20, 2021)

Pro Tip,

under bed storage containers fit perfect under the spare tire cover, with spare and foam removed.
clearance for $10 at my local walmart, Better Homes & Gardens set of 3- Underbed Storage & Drawer Organizer


----------



## PRZFGHTR (Apr 18, 2012)

At the dealership getting a state inspection. I got bad news, I get to buy new brakes and rotors today. So much for limping into the fall and going with some EBCs or something.


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

Mechanic told me the last of the "clunks" I have been chasing is the dogbone. Already have new pucks and insert so further analysis turns up the rubber on the dogbone its self which is cracked and deteriorating.

Before I buy an OEM replacement, anyone have better options? No not spending $200 on the billet dogbones... 



https://www.ecstuning.com/b-febi-parts/engine-support/3c0199855m~feb/


----------



## RobTheRobot (Oct 7, 2020)

troystg said:


> Mechanic told me the last of the "clunks" I have been chasing is the dogbone. Already have new pucks and insert so further analysis turns up the rubber on the dogbone its self which is cracked and deteriorating.
> 
> Before I buy an OEM replacement, anyone have better options? No not spending $200 on the billet dogbones...
> 
> ...


You can press a new bushing. Just have to confirm diameter as there are different sizes. Would be interested in hearing your experience if you do it. 


https://www.ecstuning.com/b-powerflex-parts/performance-polyurethane-dogbone-mount-bushing-street/pff3-905~pfx/


----------



## iminhell (Oct 20, 2021)

Did the trans filter today.
That siphon tube is just stupid ... makes total sense for VW to do it that way. LOL

Luckily the Schwaben pressure bleeder I have had an adapter that worked. That thing has got to be the handiest tools I own.


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

RobTheRobot said:


> You can press a new bushing. Just have to confirm diameter as there are different sizes. Would be interested in hearing your experience if you do it.
> 
> 
> https://www.ecstuning.com/b-powerflex-parts/performance-polyurethane-dogbone-mount-bushing-street/pff3-905~pfx/


I just may do that! Same price as the febi/Bilstein and since I did poly everything else why not!

EDIT: Ordered the insert this morning. $42 shipped from ECS. Side note... Anyone know if the Tig has a "cam follower" for the HPFP? I occasionally get a low pressure fuel rail fault and if I change the HPFP do I need to change the cam follower also?


----------



## iminhell (Oct 20, 2021)

Started making a skidplate. Being I cant weld I'm left with bolting garbage together.
Should work well enough.

Had the neighbor fully weld it up. Then I painted it, in the store it looked like a color that might match stock wheels.
It distorted pretty good from welding. But boy oh boy did it add strength. I can jack the entire front up from the plate now.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

^^^
Correct me if I'm wrong, but you still have your (Continental Viking Contacts?) winter tires on?


----------



## Qmulus (Sep 5, 2015)

troystg said:


> I just may do that! Same price as the febi/Bilstein and since I did poly everything else why not!
> 
> EDIT: Ordered the insert this morning. $42 shipped from ECS. Side note... Anyone know if the Tig has a "cam follower" for the HPFP? I occasionally get a low pressure fuel rail fault and if I change the HPFP do I need to change the cam follower also?


Yes, these engines have a cam follower that drives the HPFP. On the TSIs, these are roller followers, and you very, very rarely have issues with them, unlike the flat followers on the FSI engines. The roller followers aren't expensive, like less than $30 for a quality INA follower.


----------



## iminhell (Oct 20, 2021)

snobrdrdan said:


> ^^^
> Correct me if I'm wrong, but you still have your (Continental Viking Contacts?) winter tires on?


Yes. And they aren't degrading as bad as I thought with heat.


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

Qmulus said:


> Yes, these engines have a cam follower that drives the HPFP. On the TSIs, these are roller followers, and you very, very rarely have issues with them, unlike the flat followers on the FSI engines. The roller followers aren't expensive, like less than $30 for a quality INA follower.


Since I lost the Treg today I guess I better address this asap!

Thanks for the info!

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Qmulus (Sep 5, 2015)

troystg said:


> Since I lost the Treg today I guess I better address this asap!
> 
> Thanks for the info!


Lost the Treg? What happened?


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

Qmulus said:


> Lost the Treg? What happened?


Wife totaled it this morning.. 










Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## PRZFGHTR (Apr 18, 2012)

troystg said:


> Wife totaled it this morning..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh man, no good. is she alright at least?


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

PRZFGHTR said:


> oh man, no good. is she alright at least?


Treg is a beast, she was totally safe. The Genesis that hit her had way more damage. 

Luckily all parties were unharmed.



Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Qmulus (Sep 5, 2015)

That is/was a really nice looking Touareg. Getting a car totaled right now really sucks. You have to really fight the insurance companies to get anything close to what it is worth, and replacements are almost non-existent. Repairs are crazy too, with body shops not being able to get parts.

You might think about seeing what the buy back on it is if it gets salvaged. The thing is, insurance companies often total cars just because salvage vehicles often bring a lot of money at auction. So, if it would be $20k to repair, and they could get $10k for salvage, it makes sense for them total, and low ball you on value. And, if you had some fault in it, your rates will go up significantly and they will get paid back by you in short order. My daughter got into an accident years ago, and our rates went sky high. I could have bought paid for both damaged cars and still came out way ahead if there hadn't been a ticket involved and I paid out of my pocket. I don't care much for insurance companies...

Really do your homework on finding REAL comparable vehicles to counter their "market evaluation". Look up the ones they list. I found that the comparable they listed when my Tiguan got totaled were not the same model (like an S with 50k miles more than my SEL), not available, very old (like over six months) and a couple were fake ads. They actually did two surveys, and both had issues. They don't care... It was a real pain. Luckily I had documents for the engine rebuild, and I got $5k over what they originally offered. Be a persistent, have a number in mind for what you would take for a settlement and don't let them bully you. One particularly bad site I found that insurance companies use is cars.oodle.com. I saw numerous fake ads there, including one with pictures of a friend's car that he had bought months before for twice what the fake ad was asking. Be careful.


----------



## iminhell (Oct 20, 2021)

Had my tune update to the 1+ 93 APR version. Was on the basic 91 tune previously.
Frist thing I asked is if the Polar FIS would be an issue, should I disconnect it. They said no. Well I'll lay odds that it was. Flash took 2 hours. First try bricked. Had to flash back to stock then flash the tune on. I get in afterwards, FIS has no connectivity. I just pulled it and updated it. Put it back in and now it's all working again.
Need to do a 0-60 later. But it sure feels better than the basic tune so far.

Looks like 6.6 seconds 0-60 is fairly accurate. 2nd gear starts again is fastest.


----------



## iminhell (Oct 20, 2021)

Drained the trans fluid and pushed some new in.
Just by chance last night I was watching youtube and a 09m flush video came up. So I watched it. The guy checked the fluid with the thing running. That wasn't how I did it the first time. I'm not sure why but I just did it like I would a manual trans, off,,, but at the temp they wanted. LOL
Well after doing it the correct way it turns out it's about 2 quarts difference.


----------



## Qmulus (Sep 5, 2015)

So, when you drained the fluid, you removed the plastic "stand pipe" to drain it, correct? Then reinstall the stand pipe and the fill adapter, fill it up, remove the fill adapter and with it running let it drain off the excess until the transmission reaches 35 degrees C, which will be indicated in a measuring block when you have a VAG specific diagnostic tool like VCDS or OBD Eleven. Then you put in the plug and you are done. If you don't allow it to get up to temp before you plug it, the transmission will be over full. These transmissions are somewhat sensitive to fluid level, so it is always good to follow the proper procedure.


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

Out of curiosity, what happens if it is overfilled?

And why wouldn't they add a weep hole like the diffs and such?

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## iminhell (Oct 20, 2021)

For temp I'm just going by what my FIS says, and it's 100*F outside so it's up to temp really quick. LOL

It feels much better than it did before the filter and after the filter but with low fluid. Feels like it's a confident shift now.


If it's overfull that excess pressure has to go somewhere. So the weakest seal is where that will happen,,, output shaft seal.


----------



## iminhell (Oct 20, 2021)

It's just easier for you to look through pics.
I had LOADS of fun today.










Rampart Range Road - John Ruschmeyer


This gallery hosted by SmugMug; your photos look better here.




johnruschmeyer.smugmug.com


----------



## Qmulus (Sep 5, 2015)

Nice pics. There is some great mountain biking down there. I take it that you went to the hill climb?

I thought Audi was going to have a big presence there, and I saw posts of them shipping their historic hill climb cars over and that they were in the US, but then NOTHING at Pikes Peak. Strange...


----------



## iminhell (Oct 20, 2021)

Yes went to the hill climb. I missed out on Fan Fest, I couldn't get off the mountain fast enough.
TBH, I have no idea what cars where coming or who the racers are ... apart from Rod and his 'Tacoma'.

Everyone around me was grumbling about 'oh look, another Porsche'. I felt the same. There are numerous other cars we'd of loved to see, like at least 1 Corvette. Nope.


I ended up volunteering and helped with parking cars. So I stayed on the mountain overnight. Met some really nice/cool people. So my ticket (for 2) went to waste.


----------



## Qmulus (Sep 5, 2015)

I was supposed to be there, but couldn't get down to meet up for my crew pass Friday or Saturday taking care of family stuff, so I stayed home. Woke up feeling like [email protected] Sunday morning anyway. Fan Fest sounded like fun, but honestly this year seemed like a let down from the hype that had built. Ken Block blew up the Hoonipigisus and was DNS. Word is they had engines ready, but Ken said no. He probably wouldn't have figured into winning even if it was 100%, and my guess is that figured into the decision. I am surprised he was going run in the first place, as he has said in the past that he wouldn't race there. Well, he didn't. Weather wasn't great, but then it seldom is. Still wonder what the deal was with Audi. My theory is that they would have raced the E-Tron S1 Hoonitron like it seemed they were preparing for at the end of last year, but didn't think they could beat the Tesla Plaid (that would be bad) or couldn't get it done in time (hard to believe for them), so they didn't even show. The Hoonipigisus then became plan B. Just a theory...


----------



## iminhell (Oct 20, 2021)

Fair weather racers. Hell the offroad truck thing rolled, landed on it's wheels and carried on. LOL
I get the alpha deal about always being first. But data is data. The more bad weather data you have (for car and for driver) the better you get. It may not be a win, but it's a step to a win. Plus there's the thing of just showing up is a win. With no spectators this race would not work. We want to see the race darlings and not hear about how big of a ***** they are.

The good thing 2023 is Pikes Peak 101. So drivers will have a chance to review and learn.


----------



## iminhell (Oct 20, 2021)

I made it mad.


----------



## sl5455 (11 mo ago)

First kid on the way soon so getting ready to get some maintenance stuff out of the way this summer. 51k miles on my 2017 at the moment. Not positive on the history. I'm thinking:


full fluid change (haldex, auto trans)
check timing chain tensioner
new plugs and coil packs
PCV replacement (maybe)


----------



## PRZFGHTR (Apr 18, 2012)

sl5455 said:


> First kid on the way soon so getting ready to get some maintenance stuff out of the way this summer. 51k miles on my 2017 at the moment. Not positive on the history. I'm thinking:
> 
> 
> full fluid change (haldex, auto trans)
> ...


Firstly congrats on the coming bundle of joy.

Thata a good list you have there. I'd add a few things to check, if not service, before then:

Brake pads and rotors
Brake fluid (should be done every 2 years)
Power steering fluid, maybe.


----------



## PRZFGHTR (Apr 18, 2012)

So in my mk6 gti the other day I mounted my 1lb fire extinguisher in the boot on the driver's side, there was an existing hole in the little pocket there. Attached with a rivnut.









I have a duplicate extinguisher sitting in the tiguan next to the spare that I'd really like to mount similarly but not seeing a place to mount this.









Does anyone have a mounted extinguisher in their trunk space that could provide some insight?

edit: i looked in the right-hand access panel and did not see a clean way to install a rivnut.


----------



## RobTheRobot (Oct 7, 2020)

Ordering parts for my intake manifold replacement and carbon cleaning. 
-Injector seals x4
-latest manifold
-Updated breather hose and bolt.

Does anyone have any methods for cleaning the injectors?

Is CRC intake valve and turbo cleaner a good chemical to use? 

Wanted to try out the zip ties on a drill for the valves.


----------



## Qmulus (Sep 5, 2015)

If you want to try to clean them, there are a videos on YouTube showing different methods. They really aren't much different to clean than "regular" port injectors. That said, I have also heard some good arguments to NOT cleaning them, as removing the deposits on the pintels and seats can actually lead to them leaking. I have no experience either way, but I do have a bunch of injectors, some of which are known to be "bad" that I was going to experiment with. So far, I have just been cleaning the tips and running them when I do these engines.

If you are removing the intake, there is no reason to get the CRC stuff. Carb cleaner works just as well to clean the carbon. I would scrape away what I could, then use the zip ties. Do note that it makes a pretty good mess, so have lots of rags.

Oh, and if you are going to be replacing the injector seals, you should have the tools for installing the teflon seals. You may get away with reusing them, or get lucky and have them all stay in the head when you pull the manifold, but I had one leak once, necessitating me to remove them and reseal them anyway, so now I just replace all the seals as a matter of course.


----------



## iminhell (Oct 20, 2021)

I told the trans it's a TT. Now it tells me what gear I'm in.


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

I've posted elsewhere on the forum about it but I have been using the CRC GDI cleaner regularly (20-30k miles) since the car had ~50k miles. Just rolled 140k last week.

Never had an issue.

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

iminhell said:


> I told the trans it's a TT. Now it tells me what gear I'm in.
> 
> 
> View attachment 200950


What year? Does it shift any differently? I tried the gear indicator coding with VCDS and it never worked. Would be curious if this coding has any adverse affects.

And what are you using to get boost readings on the cluster?

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## iminhell (Oct 20, 2021)

troystg said:


> What year? Does it shift any differently? I tried the gear indicator coding with VCDS and it never worked. Would be curious if this coding has any adverse affects.
> 
> And what are you using to get boost readings on the cluster?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


Used obdeleven to code the trans. I can't tell anything changed other than the display.
Mine is a 2017. But I would think any US year should be similar, same trans for all the AWD units.

The gauges in the cluster are the Polar FIS.


----------



## Qmulus (Sep 5, 2015)

You can do the transmission coding to all the Tiguans as far as I know. It is one of the first things that I do on them. You code the transmission to ROW (rest of world with the VCDS coding helper), which is 00328 as I recall. When you are in drive it displays the D and the gear, and in sport (or manual) mode it displays S and the gear. I don't think that it changes anything in the actual shifting parameters.


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

Qmulus said:


> You can do the transmission coding to all the Tiguans as far as I know. It is one of the first things that I do on them. You code the transmission to ROW (rest of world with the VCDS coding helper), which is 00328 as I recall. When you are in drive it displays the D and the gear, and in sport (or manual) mode it displays S and the gear. I don't think that it changes anything in the actual shifting parameters.


I tried that multiple times in the past and it never worked. Could be user error though.

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

"The gauges in the cluster are the Polar FIS."

Googled it since I hadn't heard of that, it looks amazing.. Will be my next Tiguan purchase.

Thank you very much!

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## iminhell (Oct 20, 2021)

troystg said:


> I tried that multiple times in the past and it never worked. Could be user error though.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


Try after putting the security code in.


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

iminhell said:


> Try after putting the security code in.


What security code?

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## iminhell (Oct 20, 2021)

troystg said:


> What security code?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


Security Access is what I was thinking. 
But I just looked and that option has no password. So not needed. Disregard.


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

Here's a homemade "long coding" for 09g/m that some guys in Russia made.









Делаем в Aisin 09G Long coding — Volkswagen Passat, 2.0 liter, 2007 year on DRIVE2


Story from the real owner of Volkswagen Passat B6 — electronics. И так как я и обещал после сборки калькулятора расчета кодировки который я описал и выложил вот тут www.drive2.ru/l/510735521681507035/ выкладываю подготовленный мною LBL файл для экспериментального длинного кодирования коробки...




www.drive2.com


----------



## RobTheRobot (Oct 7, 2020)

Here's my progress with the intake manifold and carbon clean. Need to get more carb cleaner and brushes. Finishing up later today. 

Bought an Amazon fuel injector tool, seems to work well. Pulled one injector from the head easily and resealed with new teflon rings using the dies. 

Runners were very bad. Very happy to get this done and feel the power I've lost from this mess. Maybe I'll crack 14s in the 1/4 mile 😆


----------



## iminhell (Oct 20, 2021)

FWIW, I just use my BMW injector tool to stretch and compress the seals --> BMW N54 Direct Injector Tool
Used it on 2 now with zero issues, perfect fit.


----------



## RobTheRobot (Oct 7, 2020)

iminhell said:


> Used obdeleven to code the trans. I can't tell anything changed other than the display.
> Mine is a 2017. But I would think any US year should be similar, same trans for all the AWD units.
> 
> The gauges in the cluster are the Polar FIS.


Just did this with my OBDELEVEN. Worked immediately, 2011

Finished the carbon cleaning. Had a hot oil smell after full boost before, seems to be gone now. Wondering if the new "BH" manifold solenoid breather has something to do with it. No way that much carbon was healthy either.

Will be getting walnut blast kit next time. Or a water meth system with the primary purpose of keeping the intake clean. This was as clean as I could get before I said enough.


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

Got the engine with new timing chains, new upper timing cover seal, fresh sealant on the cam girdle and a K04 installed in my 2013. Unitronics software on it.

I can confirm all Tiguan transmissions are NOT the same. The 2010 Transmission went into limp mode with the 2013 TCU. Stayed in 3rd gear with a code for incorrect gear ratio.

Installed the 2010 TCU and he was happy. I like the tuning better on this TCU, but the manual shifts are not as snappy. Oh well.

Sorry, I was too busy to get pics. Gotta give it a shake down before any major trips.


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

dorkage said:


> Got the engine with new timing chains, new upper timing cover seal, fresh sealant on the cam girdle and a K04 installed in my 2013. Unitronics software on it.
> 
> I can confirm all Tiguan transmissions are NOT the same. The 2010 Transmission went into limp mode with the 2013 TCU. Stayed in 3rd gear with a code for incorrect gear ratio.
> 
> ...


09G TCU or DSG TCU? Where'd you get it?

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

It was from my old 2010 Tiguan. 09G 927 750 KN is what I installed. 09G 927 750 NK is the one I removed.

I can not for the life of me fine the actual transmission code. JVZ and MYZ are the options apparently. Not in the same spot as the 09G example photo.


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

Which KO4 turbo would you buy?

CTS Turbo or Borg Warner?

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

CTS


----------



## Qmulus (Sep 5, 2015)

troystg said:


> Which KO4 turbo would you buy?
> 
> CTS Turbo or Borg Warner?


Careful here, as there are many ways to skin this cat. The K04-0064 turbo was made for the 2L FSI by Borg Warner and they do not build a version specifically for the 2L TSI (timing chain) engine. You cannot directly bolt a "real" BW K04-0064 on a TSI engine as used on our Tiguans without modification, as the "muffler" on the output of the turbo will interfere with the block, and there was no provision for the integrated bypass valve as there was on the OE IHI "K03" as used on the TSI. The K04-0064 turbo was originally made for the MkVI Golf R and Audi TT S, and they have remote bypass valves.

There are a few ways get around the issues. First, the "budget" route. You can find a good used real Borg Warner K04-0064 turbo from a MkVI Golf R or TT S, have the turbo muffler cut off and a straight 2" outlet welded on, and get remote bypass valve kit and PCV fitting blockoff plate, or a kit like this that has the conversion parts.

Next, you can get a whole "replica" turbo ready to go from China, like this. Word is that some of the known tuners, like one in Canada, supply similar turbos. Here is the CTS setup. There are also other options that include different center sections for more performance. Going that route you can essentially build a budget version of the TTE 480 turbo.

Then there is the APR route, which is a factory Borg Warner turbo modified to bolt onto the 2L TSI engine. They pretty much pioneered the K04 conversion for the TSI.

With any of these you are going to need software, and I would also plan on an upgraded intercooler and exhaust.

Oh, and the parts that I linked here are just examples that I found in a few minutes. I have NO experience with any of these other than the factory BW K04 and APR reworked version.


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

Already have Unitronic SW. Running stage 2 now.

Was going to order a CTS turbo when I found the BW KO4.

Thank you for confirming that the CTS is still top choice for drop-in replacement.

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## PRZFGHTR (Apr 18, 2012)

this morning i noticed my rear wiper bugging out when i went to use it. i suspect the motor is toast.

i have removed wipers from other cars before - does anyone know if motors from comparable MY but not PQ35 will work for a replacement?


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

PRZFGHTR said:


> this morning i noticed my rear wiper bugging out when i went to use it. i suspect the motor is toast.
> 
> i have removed wipers from other cars before - does anyone know if motors from comparable MY but not PQ35 will work for a replacement?


I considered at one time seeing if an Audi wiper motor would fit, since the washer nozzle rotates with the rear wiper when spraying.


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

So CTS told me that the cartridge was make in Canada. Mahle was making turbos in Canada for a while and they make a BW K04-0064 replacement....  It also looks extremely similar to the modified APR OEM BW K04-0064 where the DV mounts. 

The Chinese one above is easy to spot as it has the goofy clamp on the muffler. That's not to say a popular turner is using a cheap Chinese one, but it doesn't inspire confidence _cough_ HPA _cough_.

All that being said this car is ****ing hilarious now. And obnoxious when on boost.


----------



## Qmulus (Sep 5, 2015)

dorkage said:


> So CTS told me that the cartridge was make in Canada. Mahle was making turbos in Canada for a while and they make a BW K04-0064 replacement....  It also looks extremely similar to the modified APR OEM BW K04-0064 where the DV mounts.
> 
> The Chinese one above is easy to spot as it has the goofy clamp on the muffler. That's not to say a popular turner is using a cheap Chinese one, but it doesn't inspire confidence _cough_ HPA _cough_.
> 
> All that being said this car is ****ing hilarious now. And obnoxious when on boost.


I am not saying what particular tuners are using exactly (or who the supplier is, because I don't really know/care), but more that they are not actual built by Borg Warner turbos. The APR turbos (at least all the ones that I have seen) did start life as real Borg Warner turbos, not clones as you will find from other sources. When you see some with much higher prices than others, that is often one of the reasons why, as clones can be had for half the price of the originals. I am not saying that the clones are bad or good. Looks can be deceiving as you don't know what material they are made of, how they were balanced and machined, warranty, etc.

Personally, I have no issue with using non OE parts. I think it makes a lot of sense if a company has made a conversion kit with a compressor housing that has the diverter valve mount cast in and the muffler eliminated, rather than having to do expensive CNC machining and welding to modify one intended for another application. The really critical parts are the center section and turbine side/manifold. I have seen clone housings severely crack, likely due to inferior metalurgy. The original BW manifolds can and do crack as well, but usually not as bad. There is also the waste gate actuator. If that diaphragm breaks (just had a friend with a Garrett turbo with this issue), you can end up with an overboost condition which in the least can overspin the turbo causing it to fail, and in the worst case take out an engine. So, just make sure you trust your source or be mindful of the possible consequences.


----------



## Gone in 7.6 seconds (Apr 1, 2004)

Installed my smoked 3rd brake light, and Wolfsburg plate


----------



## PRZFGHTR (Apr 18, 2012)

i satill have not yet found a place to mount my 1kg fire extinguisher in the tiguan. but i recently added a mod on my mk6 GTI that seems worth sharing since it should fit and work well for most modern VW platforms. If you don't already have an extinguisher, having one is piece of mind in the event my car catches fire or i encounter one while out and about. 


Since I mounted my small extinguisher in the rear of my car I really wanted to have something in the forward cabin for mor immediate emergencies. Since I am vehemently anti-ECS, I stayed away from the extinguisher mount from Rennline since they are exclusively an ECS product line now. I stumbled across KAP Industries out of Australia, and their mount looked pretty sturdy and essentially equivalent to competition previously mentioned. Plus the pricetag was more attractive.

KAP Industries

The brace showed up and I confirmed it would potentially fit the daily which has stock seats. After that I immediately installed:



I ordered this extinguisher from amazon, any 2.5kg extinguisher should fit fine, I bought this one because it came with a bracket and a quick release. Bolting that up was a piece of cake.

 

Depending on the extinguisher and placement you'll need to bend the bar so it sits properly for access and seat sliding. But I am happy with the look and function here! The KAP website has an install DIY video, real easy to follow. But for the love of god do not use a torque wrench as a ratchet/breaker bar, as they did.

But here's some links for you all..
KAP Industries
Extinguisher


----------



## RobTheRobot (Oct 7, 2020)

dorkage said:


> Got the engine with new timing chains, new upper timing cover seal, fresh sealant on the cam girdle and a K04 installed in my 2013. Unitronics software on it.
> 
> I can confirm all Tiguan transmissions are NOT the same. The 2010 Transmission went into limp mode with the 2013 TCU. Stayed in 3rd gear with a code for incorrect gear ratio.
> 
> ...


I read a little of your history with the 2010 Tig, quite the adventure. Did you end up upgrading the transmission cooler. Very curious about doing this.


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

RobTheRobot said:


> I read a little of your history with the 2010 Tig, quite the adventure. Did you end up upgrading the transmission cooler. Very curious about doing this.


I have not. Maybe when I swap the intercooler soon I'll see what I can do about getting the spare transmission mounted and plumbed in.


----------



## Qmulus (Sep 5, 2015)

Wasn't today, but a while ago. Just noticed that I took pictures..
Got a '12 SEL 4motion with dented door and rod knock because it was run out of oil. I HATE body work, but don't mind changing panels.










Removed the damaged one, stripped it out and threw it away. The doors come off really easy actually.











Before I got the Tiguan, I found a used door locally from a '13 S in the same color. I probably wouldn't have bought the Tiguan if I hadn't been able to source this door. After about an hour of work swapping over everything in the shell and bolting it on, here is the result:










It might look darker, but only because it is clean and the rest of the car isn't. It actually matches perfectly, as it should as it is all factory paint. Almost no adjustment was needed. I like that kind of body work...Next the engine gets swapped for one I am almost done rebuilding.


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

Qmulus said:


> Wasn't today, but a while ago. Just noticed that I took pictures..
> Got a '12 SEL 4motion with dented door and rod knock because it was run out of oil. I HATE body work, but don't mind changing panels.
> 
> View attachment 205824
> ...


Very cool! 

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## RobTheRobot (Oct 7, 2020)

@troystg Did you end up getting a new poly bushing put into your dogbone. Thinking about popping one in mine sooner or later.


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

RobTheRobot said:


> @troystg Did you end up getting a new poly bushing put into your dogbone. Thinking about popping one in mine sooner or later.


Ordered, received, wife totaled my Treg, haven't done anything to the Tig until I got wheels.

Got wheels a couple of weeks ago, got married, and now bringing the Grandkids back to their parents.

Somewhere in there I had COVID, finished a semester of school and took care of the house/yard..

Oh you meant the short answer. Not yet. On the to do list for next month once the kids are gone.

Sorry for the short story.. it's been a hell of a summer.

EDIT: And I will be doing it myself at a garage. They have the tools. I promise I will take pictures and document it.

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## RobTheRobot (Oct 7, 2020)

troystg said:


> Ordered, received, wife totaled my Treg, haven't done anything to the Tig until I got wheels.
> 
> Got wheels a couple of weeks ago, got married, and now bringing the Grandkids back to their parents.
> 
> ...


I know the feeling. Have 3 boys all under the age of 13. I try and cram in whatever I can, whenever I can. Good luck!


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

I shoved my dog bone upper and lower bushing full of windshield urethane. Seems to have worked okay.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Qmulus said:


> Before I got the Tiguan, I found a used door locally* from a '13 S* in the same color. I probably wouldn't have bought the Tiguan if I hadn't been able to source this door. After about an hour of work swapping over everything in the shell and bolting it on, here is the result:
> 
> View attachment 205826
> 
> ...


So did you have to swap over the "chrome" strip around the window and the brushed "chrome" strip above the cladding over? 

So you have a decent shell now....what's the plan for the rest of the car now? (repair the engine & keep it or sell it or what?)


----------



## Qmulus (Sep 5, 2015)

snobrdrdan said:


> So did you have to swap over the "chrome" strip around the window and the brushed "chrome" strip above the cladding over?


Great catch! Yes, the door was from an S, so it didn't have the chrome around the window, nor the stainless strip above the lower cladding. Swapping the window trim was easy with the window and guts of the door out. Swapping the lower cladding was a bit of a PITA. That stainless trim strip is bonded to the cladding, so you can't just swap that. This one had some red paint from whatever the previous owner (it was a kid who didn't check oil) hit. That all cleaned off, but some of the mounts for the clips were broken and I had to plastic weld them.. I used some strips cut from a piece of another that I used as filler rod and the mounts ended up being as strong as new. The top of the cladding is held to the door with double sided tape. Once cleaned well, it looks fine. Not perfect, but you would have a hard time finding the flaws. The rest of the body is great.



snobrdrdan said:


> So you have a decent shell now....what's the plan for the rest of the car now? (repair the engine & keep it or sell it or what?)


Plan for the rest.... I have been looking for a face lift SEL that was gray or white with black leather as long as I have been messing with these, so I think that I am going to build it for a nice daily driver in an OEM+ manner and sell the '12 SE daily that I have now. Selling that one should get the money I have in it back out, and pay for building this one. Ideally, I would have liked an '14 or '15 R line, but this is close enough. I originally was hopefully to get a deal on an Alltrack to build, but they hold their value really well, and it isn't likely that someone is going to sell one with a blown engine for $1200. Maybe $12k...

Over the years, I have grabbed lots of goodies to put on when I found them. There is a complete set of brakes and seats from a mk7 Golf R. Suspension is from a mk6 Golf R, with aluminum controls arms from a Passat with S3 bushings. Climate control is the late style with the cubby with chrome trim. This has the standard sound system now, so the Dynaudio system from my totalled '09 will go in with an MIB2 once the interior is out for cleaning and seat installation. The original steering wheel from from my mkVI Golf R will go in. Basically, the electronics interior will be updated to '17 specs.

Although this one runs fault code free, which is nice for moving it around, I am quite sure the engine is mostly scrap metal not worth rebuilding. Perfect! I would rather have one that was locked up with a seized balance shaft or jumped chain honestly as those are rebuildable, but this means I can put in one of my "spares" with a mild build and get some stuff out of my garage. The mild port and polish is done on the head now, and just needs to have the new valves lapped in and to be assembled. The block was gone through a while back. I have a spare K04 from my Golf R with a new center section and a new IE intercooler. I'd like to see how a stock mk7 Golf R rear exhaust looks.

If I get really motivated, I have the six speed manual transmission from my mk6 Golf R, along with a Sachs sport clutch kit and almost new flywheel from a mk7 Golf R. Hmmm, I would need axles though...

So, I guess the plan is to have a nice, comfortable 350 or so hp daily and have less than $4k into it, albeit with a sh*tload of my labor at $0.25/hr.  Hopefully this will be my last PQ Tiguan.


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

Fantastic write up... I sure wish I had that talent.

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

dorkage said:


> I shoved my dog bone upper and lower bushing full of windshield urethane. Seems to have worked okay.



I once put in the solid pucks... My teeth chattered..

OEM with inserts (even window gasket) are the best. And tunable for your taste.


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

It shakes a little. But nothing terrible. Tiny little message at every stop light.


----------



## PRZFGHTR (Apr 18, 2012)

I put a k04 hybrid in my mk6 and now I'm waiting for my Tiguan's turbo to also die so I can do it again


----------



## RobTheRobot (Oct 7, 2020)

Looks like I can get a very cheap 2010 OEM GTI Cat back exhaust. Anyone know if the the muffler would fit without excessive modification.


----------



## One_low_R (5 mo ago)

nbpackar said:


> Can you elaborate on the tail lights?


I drove mine into a lake!


----------



## iminhell (Oct 20, 2021)

I hate that swimming lessons are so common place.


----------



## coyote9mm (Nov 4, 2020)

Good morning from Argentina!
Did some changes in the last week's.
1) Scirocco Steering wheel with paddle shifts for the Tiptronic gearbox (yes, we have tiptronic in 2012-2016 models, not dsg)
2) Dynamic turn signals
3) Amarok head unit with Android auto and car play. Bought also a cp-aa adapter to make it wireless
4) Rear view camera

Nice to meet you.
Regards





































Sent from my SM-G780G using Tapatalk


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

PRZFGHTR said:


> I put a k04 hybrid in my mk6 and now I'm waiting for my Tiguan's turbo to also die so I can do it again


Which tune?


----------



## PRZFGHTR (Apr 18, 2012)

RobTheRobot said:


> Looks like I can get a very cheap 2010 OEM GTI Cat back exhaust. Anyone know if the the muffler would fit without excessive modification.


mk6 GTI exhaust has split exhaust tips, that would need some modifying to the real valence/bumper to fit. unless you're strictly talking about the suitcase muffler box then id estimate that its all custom fab work. with the tiguan muffler as comparison.



troystg said:


> Which tune?


i have a cobb AP tuner so itll have to be a protune. leaning towards local guy, Freektune.


----------



## RobTheRobot (Oct 7, 2020)

PRZFGHTR said:


> mk6 GTI exhaust has split exhaust tips, that would need some modifying to the real valence/bumper to fit. unless you're strictly talking about the suitcase muffler box then id estimate that its all custom fab work. with the tiguan muffler as comparison


Have no problem cutting rear valance.
Primarily just wondering if I can cut the suitcase muffler off and put the GTI muffler on and have the inlet to the muffler lined up in relatively the same spot as original.
Then just weld or clamp it together.

Seller is about an hour from me. So it's a bit of a drive to check it out mock it up.


----------



## iminhell (Oct 20, 2021)

@
*coyote9mm*

If you know someone with a 3D printer,,, this makes for a great cellphone/tablet holder so long as you have a swivel ball mount you can take parts from.









VW Tiguan Card - Mobile Phone Holder by danil1


Based on idea https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:1324061 Universal Car Holder for Mobile Phone: https://aliexpress.ru/item/4000245472073.html I use the mount every day with a phone with a 6.4-inch display. Holds the phone securely in a vertical and horizontal position.




www.thingiverse.com


----------



## Qmulus (Sep 5, 2015)

RobTheRobot said:


> Have no problem cutting rear valance.
> Primarily just wondering if I can cut the suitcase muffler off and put the GTI muffler on and have the inlet to the muffler lined up in relatively the same spot as original.
> Then just weld or clamp it together.
> 
> Seller is about an hour from me. So it's a bit of a drive to check it out mock it up.


The GTI has one outlet on each side. The Tiguan has two on the left. I don't see a way to make it look right, not to mention I am not sure it would even clear the rear suspension. 

Is there a reason that you would want to put the GTI muffler on? It wouldn't be a performance upgrade.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Qmulus said:


> The GTI has one outlet on each side. The Tiguan has two on the left. I don't see a way to make it look right, not to mention I am not sure it would even clear the rear suspension.
> 
> Is there a reason that you would want to put the GTI muffler on? It wouldn't be a performance upgrade.


And it will probably still be as quiet, and require some fab work to even fit/work.


----------



## PRZFGHTR (Apr 18, 2012)

i can get my


RobTheRobot said:


> Have no problem cutting rear valance.
> Primarily just wondering if I can cut the suitcase muffler off and put the GTI muffler on and have the inlet to the muffler lined up in relatively the same spot as original.
> Then just weld or clamp it together.
> 
> Seller is about an hour from me. So it's a bit of a drive to check it out mock it up.


Here's mine, bottom side up. measuring tape with 1ft out for scaling for you.


----------



## RobTheRobot (Oct 7, 2020)

Want it a touch louder. All downpiped GTIs I've heard soud alot more aggressive with stock exhaust then the Tig. I can get the whole exhuast for $40CAD.

I have seen photos of it done. Should have bookmarked it because I can't find it now, but there were no underside pics of the install. Pipes stuck out about 3 inches or so. based on the picture i saw.


----------



## PRZFGHTR (Apr 18, 2012)

looking forward to seeing what you do with it!


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

RobTheRobot said:


> Want it a touch louder. All downpiped GTIs I've heard soud alot more aggressive with stock exhaust then the Tig. I can get the whole exhuast for $40CAD.
> 
> I have seen photos of it done. Should have bookmarked it because I can't find it now, but there were no underside pics of the install. Pipes stuck out about 3 inches or so. based on the picture i saw.


@98DUB added the MK6 GTI muffler to his Tiguan, when he had it:








H&R Abt Tiguan is Back


Look good. Have you got a link to the ones you bought please? The hole in the headlamp is so small that not all led bulbs fit through unfortunately, especially the designs with LEDs all round the outside to give 360 deg illumination inside the housing. Your look bright and the right colour to...




www.vwvortex.com




&








H&R Abt Tiguan is Back


H&R Abt Tiguan is Back Glad I found this thread. Bumping it back up.. :laugh: Im about to lift my Tiguan, but with strut and spring spacers. Overall, 1.5" up front and just under 2" in the rear. I noticed earlier you tried fitting 245/65/17 on your Tiguan and they didnt fit. I actually...




www.vwvortex.com





But, IMO, the MK7 Golf R exhaust looks waaaay better with the oval & quad tips:








Tiguan - MK5/6 parts Compatibility Thread


^^^ Nothing changed for 2016/2017 (in North America), so it'd work




www.vwvortex.com


----------



## Qmulus (Sep 5, 2015)

snobrdrdan said:


> But, IMO, the MK6 Golf R exhaust looks waaaay better with the oval & quad tips:


You mean mk7 R.  Mk6 R has the tips that exit just on either side of the center.


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

I found a Techtonics Tuning exhaust for my Tiguan (after looking for YEARS for a used one). With the stock downpipe it was great sounding. Added DSG farts.
Fits great, looks like stock. I would vote for one of those unless you want the extra tips. I love the discreteness of it. I thought I'd hate the stock look, but it's quite the opposite now.

With CTS catted downpipe it's quite obnoxious under WOT, but not much different than with the stock downpipe when driving sanely.



K04 update. I honestly don't know what people do with high HP cars as daily drivers, this thing is pretty useless for going to work and back. And it's only 350HP in a ~3500lbs Tiguan.

Anyone see a dipstick add on for our 09Ms? I'd like to keep a closer eye on the transmission fluid going forward. 
This spot looks like a good candidate besides being below a motor mount


----------



## Mrprice (Jul 30, 2013)

dorkage said:


> With CTS catted downpipe it's quite obnoxious under WOT, but not much different than with the stock downpipe when driving sanely.
> 
> K04 update. I honestly don't know what people do with high HP cars as daily drivers, this thing is pretty useless for going to work and back. And it's only 350HP in a ~3500lbs Tiguan.


Dang. I went with CTS Turbo for the downpipe but haven’t put it in yet. 

Could you elaborate on the K04/daily driver thought? My turbo is shot and a friend is going to install the APR K04 kit for me. He said the cost would be around what the price of an OEM turbo replacement would be. Any reason I shouldn’t go that route?


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

I mean it's fine. It can drive like stock if you don't have a heavy foot. But I haven't driven more than 100kph since the install, mainly because I haven't had a need to do so


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

Mrprice said:


> Dang. I went with CTS Turbo for the downpipe but haven’t put it in yet.
> 
> Could you elaborate on the K04/daily driver thought? My turbo is shot and a friend is going to install the APR K04 kit for me. He said the cost would be around what the price of an OEM turbo replacement would be. Any reason I shouldn’t go that route?


Is your ECU tuned? If so which tuner?

I have Unitronic and the CTS Turbo is $1350 versus the APR and Unitronic kits that are $2300.

I also have the CTS DP installed...


----------



## Mrprice (Jul 30, 2013)

troystg said:


> Is your ECU tuned? If so which tuner?
> 
> I have Unitronic and the CTS Turbo is $1350 versus the APR and Unitronic kits that are $2300.
> 
> I also have the CTS DP installed...


Right now I’m just APR Stage 1. I have the downpipe but I’m waiting on the K04 kit, Intercooler and intake. I’ll obviously use APR software at that point. Just about to roll 100k miles. Hopefully, it’s not overkill.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Mrprice said:


> Right now I’m just APR Stage 1. I have the downpipe but I’m waiting on the K04 kit, Intercooler and intake. I’ll obviously use APR software at that point. Just about to roll 100k miles. Hopefully, it’s not overkill.


I believe APR required a high-flow catted downpipe with the K04, and since you can't get one, that means you probably can't get a K04 tune, unless they re-wrote the tune for the stock downpipe.


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

Mrprice said:


> Right now I’m just APR Stage 1. I have the downpipe but I’m waiting on the K04 kit, Intercooler and intake. I’ll obviously use APR software at that point. Just about to roll 100k miles. Hopefully, it’s not overkill.


My wife's has been stage 1 for 6 years and stage 2 for 2 yrs. Will be stage 2+ after the 15th. 141k miles..


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Qmulus said:


> You mean mk7 R.  Mk6 R has the tips that exit just on either side of the center.


YES, lol!
Early morning brain fart....yeah, the MK7


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

RobTheRobot said:


> @troystg Did you end up getting a new poly bushing put into your dogbone. Thinking about popping one in mine sooner or later.


As promised I have pictures from the dog bone bushing replacement.

I will try to post the pics in order..

1. The new after market product.
2. The before install. Yes dog bone puck insert previously installed.
3. Aftermarket product ready to be installed.
4. WTF!?!? Yeah, the socket was too big. Should have gone one size smaller.

Put the cracked dogbone back in and will blame it on my wife's driving.. LOL.. No I told her what happed.. She drives so slow it will be fine for a few days.

2 new dogbones on the way to be delivered by Tuesday. I have to get them in before the weekend as the Tig goes in for the new KO4 turbo next Monday (15th).


----------



## rillweed (Oct 7, 2021)

coyote9mm said:


> Good morning from Argentina!
> Did some changes in the last week's.
> 1) Scirocco Steering wheel with paddle shifts for the Tiptronic gearbox (yes, we have tiptronic in 2012-2016 models, not dsg)


Do you have any extra info on this? I'm interested in paddle shifters but I don't know what needs to be done for programming / which parts you used


----------



## PRZFGHTR (Apr 18, 2012)

rillweed said:


> Do you have any extra info on this? I'm interested in paddle shifters but I don't know what needs to be done for programming / which parts you used


I have done similar change. 

You need a DSG steering wheel from a GTI or similar. Airbag to go with. And then the VCDS coding (Change MF steering wheel to wheel with DSG Paddle)

For whatever it's worth the pq35# tiguan gearbox is not DSG, but a slush box... so this is only for show and will not give any real performance changes.


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

PRZFGHTR said:


> I have done similar change.
> 
> You need a DSG steering wheel from a GTI or similar. Airbag to go with. And then the VCDS coding (Change MF steering wheel to wheel with DSG Paddle)
> 
> For whatever it's worth the pq35# tiguan gearbox is not DSG, but a slush box... so this is only for show and will not give any real performance changes.


But the TipTronic can TOW where-as the DSG is for speed.... The Tig was originally designed to be a capable SUV, now it's a grocery hauler.


----------



## coyote9mm (Nov 4, 2020)

rillweed said:


> Do you have any extra info on this? I'm interested in paddle shifters but I don't know what needs to be done for programming / which parts you used


I bought a Scirocco Steering Wheel with Paddles. Complete with airbag and internal module. The only thing I did, was remove the OEM one, install the new one, and code with VCDS to activate the paddle shifts.


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

PRZFGHTR said:


> For whatever it's worth the pq35# tiguan gearbox is not DSG, but a slush box... so this is only for show and will not give any real performance changes.


With the my OEM (2013) 09g controller I used the flappy paddles all the time since it would refuse to downshift and then unlock the torque converter instead. I would usually just slap downshift once and then it would downshift lock the TC and be at a lower RPM than it's decision and make a lot more wheel torque. 

But when I put my k04 in I also put an older (2010) 09m with the respective 09g controller and I find myself using the paddles a lot less since the TCU is a lot less stupid than the new one. But that also might be because I'm making a lot more torque so it doesn't decide to unlock the TC.

It is nice to push either and have the TC locked for a while afterwards.


----------



## PRZFGHTR (Apr 18, 2012)

troystg said:


> But the TipTronic can TOW where-as the DSG is for speed.... The Tig was originally designed to be a capable SUV, now it's a grocery hauler.


my B6 A4 had tiptronic... never thought about towing with it


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

Today I went to put in the aftermarket dogbone..

It was NOT the same size..

New OEM one arrived while I was cussing at the aftermarket for not being right.

Now the question is do I change the bushing on a brand new OEM dogbone or install as is...










Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

PRZFGHTR said:


> my B6 A4 had tiptronic... never thought about towing with it


But was it the 09M or 09G transmission? If 09M (like the Tig and my B6 Passat 3.6L 4Mo) then it most certainly can tow... At least 2200lbs. Although I did 3K with mine once.


Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## iminhell (Oct 20, 2021)

I've pulled 8,000+, Ford F350 regular cab with service body. Wasn't far, half mile. But it had no problems doing it.


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

Went put in a new OEM dogbone... Will order another to try to press out the bushing and install the polyurethane bushing, but later. Right now I am just enjoying the lack of stutter and jerkiness from the old, WELL worn dogbone. 

It was an easy install and I suggest anyone with a first / second gen Tig change theirs as they are old and worn by now.

Mine needed a 16, 18 and 22mm socket to remove the three bolts, slide the old out, slide in the new and reinstall the bolts. Since I have a puck insert I can't be sure that the 22mm bolt was factory so yours might be different.

SOOOOO much better. Sadly the turbo hasn't come in yet so my appointment was pushed back to the 22nd. :-(







VW Transmission Mount - Febi Bilstein 3C0199855M


VW Transmission Mount - Febi Bilstein 3C0199855M



www.fcpeuro.com


----------



## PRZFGHTR (Apr 18, 2012)

troystg said:


> But was it the 09M or 09G transmission? If 09M (like the Tig and my B6 Passat 3.6L 4Mo) then it most certainly can tow... At least 2200lbs. Although I did 3K with mine once.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


Honestly not sure offhand, it was a 2006, and I sold it in... 2015 maybe, hard to recall that. 


Realizing now I made a typo, I had a b7 not a b6


----------



## Qmulus (Sep 5, 2015)

FWIW, A4’s have a longitudinally oriented engine and transmission, which is nothing like the these VWs.


----------



## iminhell (Oct 20, 2021)

These transmissions SUCK.
I need to get my racecar done. I miss the track quite badly.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

troystg said:


> But was it the 09M or 09G transmission? If 09M (like the Tig and my B6 Passat 3.6L 4Mo) then it most certainly can tow... At least 2200lbs. Although I did 3K with mine once.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


Neither. It's some sort of ZF transmission, not an Aisin


----------



## iminhell (Oct 20, 2021)

Something not good.
Slid off the road and took out 4 not small, not large ****ar trees.
Streetview from 2009.
Nothing in that yellow is standing any longer.


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

iminhell said:


> Something not good.
> Slid off the road and took out 4 not small, not large ****ar trees.
> Streetview from 2009.
> Nothing in that yellow is standing any longer.
> View attachment 213402


May we assume speed was involved?

Air bags deployed?

Since you posted it appears your are ok(glad to see).

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## iminhell (Oct 20, 2021)

I'm totally fine. Drove home. But it's not pretty. All glass is good. But drivers door is sprung and drivers side is uuggllyy.
Speed and I totally misjudged and forgot which corner I was at. I know I wasn't stupid speed and it was more loose gravel issue. But I can't say what speed actually was because I didn't look.30mph or below is my best guess.
No air bags because there was no sudden impact. Was actually a smooth ride.
Tell you what though. If I didn't have that skidplate I made it would have been done for. Oil and trans pan would be gone and maybe bevel box. That right them would have disabled me and possibly totaled it. I need to call insurance still and see what's next. But I'd imagine it's not totaled but upwards of $8k in damage.


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

Dropped off the Tig to have the CTS KO4 turbo installed tomorrow. 

Drug my trailer with bike on it to the shop, and rode the bike home.

My view on the way there...









Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Qmulus (Sep 5, 2015)

iminhell said:


> I'm totally fine. Drove home. But it's not pretty. All glass is good. But drivers door is sprung and drivers side is uuggllyy.
> Speed and I totally misjudged and forgot which corner I was at. I know I wasn't stupid speed and it was more loose gravel issue. But I can't say what speed actually was because I didn't look.30mph or below is my best guess.
> No air bags because there was no sudden impact. Was actually a smooth ride.
> Tell you what though. If I didn't have that skidplate I made it would have been done for. Oil and trans pan would be gone and maybe bevel box. That right them would have disabled me and possibly totaled it. I need to call insurance still and see what's next. But I'd imagine it's not totaled but upwards of $8k in damage.


Sorry to read that. Honestly, I would take a wasted transmission or smashed oil pan and a tow over a lot of body damage any day. Especially if it got parts that don't just bolt on. I don't know how it is there, but getting ANYTHING done at a body shop here takes forever and costs 2-3x what I would have thought it would. Body parts also seem to take forever to get. 

I hope things turn out well.


----------



## iminhell (Oct 20, 2021)

Qmulus said:


> Sorry to read that. Honestly, I would take a wasted transmission or smashed oil pan and a tow over a lot of body damage any day. Especially if it got parts that don't just bolt on. I don't know how it is there, but getting ANYTHING done at a body shop here takes forever and costs 2-3x what I would have thought it would. Body parts also seem to take forever to get.
> 
> I hope things turn out well.



Is what it is. Insurance will figure it out. My only real concern is how it works with the VW corrosion warranty. I still haven't had my passenger A pillar looked at and it's rusting.

But just means I have to pull my MKIV Golf out of storage and drive that. Good thing oil is cheaper than gas. LOL But now I'll regret not fixing the broken EGR pipe while it sat. Aaand the battery is dead, expected that.
298,650 miles and very little rust due to being fixed under the corrosion warranty years ago.


----------



## PRZFGHTR (Apr 18, 2012)

Man, I'm sorry to see that. Glad you're ok.


----------



## PRZFGHTR (Apr 18, 2012)

Well it's been slowly going the wrong way for a while now and it finally broke.










Oh well. 

Now I need to see if I can rig up the arm from my mk6 gti on there or if I need to replace the whole thing motor and all


----------



## iminhell (Oct 20, 2021)

It's a splined shaft/arm no?
Is the nut just loose and arm stripped partly? Just some steel wool and snug it up.


----------



## PRZFGHTR (Apr 18, 2012)

iminhell said:


> It's a splined shaft/arm no?
> Is the nut just loose and arm stripped partly? Just some steel wool and snug it up.


The splines part looks corroded. The arm broken where it encircles the spline. The nut does not really have much play.


----------



## PRZFGHTR (Apr 18, 2012)

So the splined portion is still on the car from when the arm broke off.

I compared the wiper arm to a mk6 wiper are and that part looks to be about the same. I want to try and transplant it but not sure how to undo the spring without damaging.


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

PRZFGHTR said:


> Well it's been slowly going the wrong way for a while now and it finally broke.
> 
> View attachment 213569
> 
> ...


Both my Tiguans did this. 



http://imgur.com/l6lQYAX

 semi NSFW Audio.


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

Actually fixed my wiper today after work. Only took 2 years.


----------



## PRZFGHTR (Apr 18, 2012)

still need to figure out if i can get the spring undone. none of the tools i have tried can grip it well enough. might just find one on ebay at this point


----------



## PRZFGHTR (Apr 18, 2012)

PRZFGHTR said:


> still need to figure out if i can get the spring undone. none of the tools i have tried can grip it well enough. might just find one on ebay at this point


Yeah not gonna mess around when the replacement is less than 15 shipped lol


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

Swapped out the side marker lights for tinted leds. Got them off Amazon a year ago and finally got around to putting them on. 
Also noticed a small oil leak on the driveway so I’ll have to look into that this weekend.


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

MJG44 said:


> Swapped out the side marker lights for tinted leds. Got them off Amazon a year ago and finally got around to putting them on.
> Also noticed a small oil leak on the driveway so I’ll have to look into that this weekend.


I sure hope your oil leak is not the same as mine. I got quotes to fix it and they were all more than the value of the car...


Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

troystg said:


> I sure hope your oil leak is not the same as mine. I got quotes to fix it and they were all more than the value of the car...
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


Just took a look from above and cleaned some of the oil so I could better tell where the leak is coming from. In the process, I noticed the pcv block off rubber nub was really loose and kind of just hanging on the exit pipe. I have the block off on because I have a catch can installed. Thinking back 2 weeks when I last emptied the can there was very little in the can, which I found odd but didn’t investigate anymore. I used a zip tie for a temp solution to keep the block off nub on the pipe. I will get a small metal pipe clamp for a permanent fix when I get to the store next.










This afternoon I’m going to thoroughly clean the engine bay then clean from underneath and see if the leak on the driveway continues. I’m pretty certain this was the cause for the oil I was seeing.


----------



## RobTheRobot (Oct 7, 2020)

14.3s After carbon clean, maf clean and new intake manifold. 
Second gear launch shaved approx .600 seconds for me.
Rear seats were removed. 
Spare and jack not removed.


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

What mods did you have again? What is your RPM at 100kph? There are two different gear ratios and my Tiguan seems faster using first vs starting in second.


----------



## iminhell (Oct 20, 2021)

I'd sorta be happy with a 2.0 60'.
Not really. But it's sure better than my 2.3's.
That must be some of what *___* was talking about with 2 different mechatronics being used. Earlier being peppier to the rump.

But I'm really questioning my trans. It just acts weird. The Redline D6 may not be a good fluid to use. If it turns out to not be totaled, I'll have to flush it and put a proper fluid in.


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

Go to Toyota and get Type4 fluid. It's the OEM fluid for our cars.


----------



## RobTheRobot (Oct 7, 2020)

Stage 2 Unitronics, CTS CAI, GFB DV+, CTS 3" Catless DP, stock catback.

Cool weather 55-60F 
Petro Canada 94
1/3 tank of gas.

100KM/H 6th gear approx 2250 rpm. 

Second gear launch gets the rpm up way higher and boost can actually build. I'm guessing this is more slip being allowed. 

I only had about 45 mins to try stuff out as I arrived late, so I only tested 2nd launches. When kickdown was applied I usually lost .600 seconds. Had about 6 runs in.

Did a trans fluid change with filter last year. OEM fluid. Re checked and added fluid few weeks ago. I was surprised as it looks like I was low about a quart and a half. Always ensure you fill with the trans running. It will overflow as soon as the engine is off. Pretty sure this messed up my last fill, as I was battling getting proper temp range. 155K KMs on the trans aswell. 

Maf clean has helped with fuel economy and possibly power, was not visibly dirty. Also Washed my cone filter. Reset fuel trims and also did a can of seafoam through the manifold after the carbon clean.


----------



## PRZFGHTR (Apr 18, 2012)

My replacement rear wiper arm arrived Vut have not yet had a chance to install. Need to remove the last bit from the old arm: the center splined locking ring thing. Tried to find a YouTube video on removal after failing to get it off with vise grips this morning. Found this one from a mk5:







Looking forward to cutting this little ring off an being done with this issue.

Side note: thia winter my rear wiper's end piece came off and scratched a nice arc In the glass. Anyone ever deal with anything like that and have a fix that does not involve a new piece of rear glass?


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

My buddy got mine off with penetrant and vice grips. In the past I've just cut it off with a 4" grinder and I'd definitely would recommend the vice grip method. I wouldn't use normal pliers like that video to avoid them slipping and requiring a new windshield.


----------



## MK5CNY (Sep 4, 2007)

Impromptu 1552 cars&coffee. Cool that the Subie owner parked right there. I wonder if he knew?









Did the brake fluid flush and Haledex service. 

Sent from my moto z4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Qmulus (Sep 5, 2015)

I love the wheels. LIke the factory mk1 GTI (I had a couple back in the day) wheels. What are they/where did you get them?


----------



## iminhell (Oct 20, 2021)

Got word. Mine is totaled. $16,xxx in repair costs. 

Not sure what I want to replace it with. S3's are high on my wishlist tho.


----------



## Qmulus (Sep 5, 2015)

That is a bummer, but not at all unexpected. I have had two of mine get totalled. I kept both of them and took the deduction for "retaining the salvage" on both. One I fixed, the other I parted out. That was a good choice on both. You might see what your buy back is. Also really negotiate on the Tiguan's value. Chances are that they will give you a value based on an independent market survey. Check all the "comparables" they list. In my case, the insurance company (not mine, the guy's that destroyed my car's) were trying to show me sales on cars that were six months old, and/or not even comparable in terms model, mileage and condition. I ended up getting a lot more than their initial payout. Insurance companies are such a PITA...

S3s are nice, but too small for me, Golf Rs are kind of the sweet spot for size, options and performance. The problem is that prices are still insane. I have seen a few in the low 30s lately, so it seems that they are coming down a bit. B8 S4s are really nice, and can be had in the mid 20s. Same with SQ5s.


----------



## iminhell (Oct 20, 2021)

They are giving me more than I owe, almost what I paid for it. So I'm not complaining at all. Being there's a loan, I don't want to deal with any buy back. Just dump it and start fresh. It was fun, but it's nothing they didn't make hundreds of thousands of. And now I don't have that looming worry of timing chain problems ... it was consistently -5* and I'm not sure if that's good or bad.


----------



## Qmulus (Sep 5, 2015)

-5 is bad. Yeah, you were due for a chain. 

Let us know what you replace it with.


----------



## Camviet (Aug 24, 2014)

Had three back to back weekends of autocross. The Yokohama A052's are worn nearly bald now (2/32), but after throwing as much camber as I could into it, the tire wear has been much more consistent and even. 
Hoping to keep running those tires into the rest of the year, I may have to put them on at the event only now. If a weekend opens up with RallyX, I may try that out. 
A few action shots from STL region.





































Starting to get into the three wheel motion here and there depending on the turn.


----------



## MK5CNY (Sep 4, 2007)

Camviet, how's the Auto holding up? Looks like a, "Big can of GO."

Sent from my moto z4 using Tapatalk


----------



## MK5CNY (Sep 4, 2007)

Qmulus said:


> I love the wheels. LIke the factory mk1 GTI (I had a couple back in the day) wheels. What are they/where did you get them?


Can sometimes find them used. These are orig from 1552 "RML Snowflakes". I waited 6-months back in 2009 to get one of the first set of 4 plus one lil' keychain. Was $254 each then. Not FS though 


Sent from my moto z4 using Tapatalk


----------



## PRZFGHTR (Apr 18, 2012)

After a bunch of tries with wd40 I finally found my can of penetrating oil and tried that with some vice grips and got the last remnant of my rear wiper arm that broke off.









New one installed with ease. Might toss the old wiper blade back on and save this new one until winter.


----------



## Camviet (Aug 24, 2014)

MK5CNY said:


> Camviet, how's the Auto holding up? Looks like a, "Big can of GO."
> 
> Sent from my moto z4 using Tapatalk


The auto can be a gripe, but most of the time as long as I can get it into 2nd, it's fine. It' doesn't like to shift under load, and sometimes will go into third if you don't keep up throttle input.
The open diff and not being able to turn off ESC seems to keep me behind the faster guys than the auto. It will really get on the rear brakes when ESC kicks on during high slip angle turns, which inhibits power out of turns. Gotta be patient and deliberate, aggression usually ends up in slower times.


----------



## PRZFGHTR (Apr 18, 2012)

A while back I did the 12v plug swap for usb ports. When doing that I noticed the rear vents were in rough shave and I broke the fascia (gray part). Earlier this year I bought some from a vendor on AliExpress since OEM was 3x the cost locally.

It's the wrong shade of gray but it is better than not having one in place.


----------



## Qmulus (Sep 5, 2015)

I think that I still have some good stock vents if you are interested. I threw some away last week too...


----------



## PRZFGHTR (Apr 18, 2012)

Qmulus said:


> I think that I still have some good stock vents if you are interested. I threw some away last week too...


I'm good for now thanks


----------



## PRZFGHTR (Apr 18, 2012)

Decided to upgrade the shifter to a BFI knob. Blue is dang close to the blue on the paint.


----------



## 24valvett (Feb 15, 2011)

Loaded it full of wheels and tires to have mounted for one of my others cars, four 275/35/20 tires and four boxes of 20 x 10.5 wheels pretty much fill a tiguan cabin to capacity. But the outcome was worth the effort of Tetris’ing it all in there








Next is to turn my efforts back to the tig needing to replace the panoramic sunshade that finally gave up and and painting a face lifted mk1 rear bumper so I can install it and the 13-14 taillights. And once I get that sorted the real bear is having to wash and detail my R after about a years worth of grime and soot is removed


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PRZFGHTR (Apr 18, 2012)

My battery isn't holding a charge. Looking in my records and its about 5 years old now, so it was just time.

Anyone have good experience getting VW to just sell you one without the BS of charging you to replace it themselves? Thinking I want OEM again.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

PRZFGHTR said:


> My battery isn't holding a charge. Looking in my records and its about 5 years old now, so it was just time.
> 
> Anyone have good experience getting VW to just sell you one without the BS of charging you to replace it themselves? Thinking I want OEM again.


Have you tried buying the battery at the parts desk?


----------



## PRZFGHTR (Apr 18, 2012)

BsickPassat said:


> Have you tried buying the battery at the parts desk?


that's essentially what im asking for here. ill try that this week thanks.


----------



## Gone in 7.6 seconds (Apr 1, 2004)

Installed my aspherical mirrors


----------



## YikeGrymon (Sep 12, 2005)

PRZFGHTR said:


> My battery isn't holding a charge. Looking in my records and its about 5 years old now, so it was just time.
> 
> Anyone have good experience getting VW to just sell you one without the BS of charging you to replace it themselves? Thinking I want OEM again.



Hm. My original battery checked out after about 5 years also, leaving me stuck in a BP station... my own fault for letting it get that old (I know better but this failed to make it into practice).

Got a jump and headed to my local semi-friendly VW dealer, who informed me that any new battery needs to be coded to the car. I'd never heard that before, but a few months after they did their installation etc I did read it someplace. Never did investigate this assertion further but maybe I should have.

Anyone else ever hear about this? Curious.


----------



## Gone in 7.6 seconds (Apr 1, 2004)

YikeGrymon said:


> Hm. My original battery checked out after about 5 years also, leaving me stuck in a BP station... my own fault for letting it get that old (I know better but this failed to make it into practice).
> 
> Got a jump and headed to my local semi-friendly VW dealer, who informed me that any new battery needs to be coded to the car. I'd never heard that before, but a few months after they did their installation etc I did read it someplace. Never did investigate this assertion further but maybe I should have.
> 
> Anyone else ever hear about this? Curious.



I swapped my bettery in my driveway 7 or 8 months ago. I have had zero issues and have never heard of a battery having to be coded to a car


----------



## Qmulus (Sep 5, 2015)

There is no battery management in these PQ chassis VWs. I'm not sure that the later MQB chassis Tiguans have it either. That is something you will see on Audis and other cars with AGM batteries as it actually varies how the battery gets charged as the battery ages. When you put a new battery in, you code the battery management system with the capacity of the new battery, so it can charge it properly. Again, these Tiguans DO NOT need to be coded when you change batteries.

The parts people or service advisors don't know these cars (or do, but just want the business), and use that as an excuse to have them install the battery.


----------



## YikeGrymon (Sep 12, 2005)

Qmulus said:


> ....That is something you will see on Audis and other cars with AGM batteries as it actually varies how the battery gets charged as the battery ages....


This! Yes, sounds familiar now, given what I'd read a while after battery replacement, which was shortly past Memorial Day last year. So it was about a year ago that I saw mention of the coding.



Qmulus said:


> The parts people or service advisors don't know these cars (or do, but just want the business), and use that as an excuse to have them install the battery.


Definitely. I've gotten this impression before, regarding various stuff, on occasion. Never mind other occasions on which a dealer service department was 100% wrong about this or that. Bastards. This is almost entirely why I reserve dealership anything for warranty or recall stuff only. The whole hit-or-miss potential surrounding how well or how crappy their work might be is just too high. I've been told some hilariously inaccurate things by dealership service departments. Well, they'd have been more hilarious if it wasn't my car, etc.


----------



## Qmulus (Sep 5, 2015)

Once my cars get out of warranty, they never see a dealer again (except maybe for a recall). In my experience, the independents are usually better for older cars anyway, as the good techs that worked on them at the dealers usually got fed up with how the dealers treat them and have moved on to the independents, leaving the new techs (and old timers who will put up with the dealer shop crap) working on the new stuff. So, a good independent generally has better trained and more experienced techs working on out of warranty cars. The young guys didn't learn the older cars inside and out. There are always exceptions of course.

The last time I have had one of my Audis or VWs at a dealer was in 2003, when I had the instrument cluster on my '00 A6 2.7T 6spd (I drove that car for 16 years, and still see it) replaced under warranty. Now I do work for a few dealers (usually taking care of techs' electronic screw ups) and I see how they work from inside. 

Yes, on many of the new cars you have to adapt the battery to the car's electrical system, so that is all many of the guys know. So, I will cut them a little slack for telling you that. It can be an issue on a car that needs it to not code it properly, as it can/will result in the battery failing prematurely. That just isn't applicable to our Tiguans.


----------



## PRZFGHTR (Apr 18, 2012)

YikeGrymon said:


> Hm. My original battery checked out after about 5 years also, leaving me stuck in a BP station... my own fault for letting it get that old (I know better but this failed to make it into practice).
> 
> Got a jump and headed to my local semi-friendly VW dealer, who informed me that any new battery needs to be coded to the car. I'd never heard that before, but a few months after they did their installation etc I did read it someplace. Never did investigate this assertion further but maybe I should have.
> 
> Anyone else ever hear about this? Curious.


It is for the models with the thing that stops your motor at red lights. Coding needed there. I dont have that.


----------



## PRZFGHTR (Apr 18, 2012)

Gone in 7.6 seconds said:


> Installed my aspherical mirrors
> 
> View attachment 225538


I have a passenger side one of these for anyone who wants it. Pay shipping only.


----------



## PRZFGHTR (Apr 18, 2012)

Qmulus said:


> Once my cars get out of warranty, they never see a dealer again (except maybe for a recall). In my experience, the independents are usually better for older cars anyway, as the good techs that worked on them at the dealers usually got fed up with how the dealers treat them and have moved on to the independents, leaving the new techs (and old timers who will put up with the dealer shop crap) working on the new stuff. So, a good independent generally has better trained and more experienced techs working on out of warranty cars. The young guys didn't learn the older cars inside and out. There are always exceptions of course.
> 
> The last time I have had one of my Audis or VWs at a dealer was in 2003, when I had the instrument cluster on my '00 A6 2.7T 6spd (I drove that car for 16 years, and still see it) replaced under warranty. Now I do work for a few dealers (usually taking care of techs' electronic screw ups) and I see how they work from inside.
> 
> Yes, on many of the new cars you have to adapt the battery to the car's electrical system, so that is all many of the guys know. So, I will cut them a little slack for telling you that. It can be an issue on a car that needs it to not code it properly, as it can/will result in the battery failing prematurely. That just isn't applicable to our Tiguans.


I used to have that approach but most independents are just as money hungry as the dealers. I only go to the dealer for major things and state inspections because I know the techs there are good. There's a guy there was about my age who's a VW Master Tech, when he decides to leave I'll probably start looking around again


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

They have a code on the top of the battery. If the new battery is different than the old the vehicle needs to be reprogrammed. Something to do with charging rate of the battery to prevent over charging.

EDIT, Sorry I was thinking of my Touareg, not the wifes Tiguan...


----------



## PRZFGHTR (Apr 18, 2012)

Battery is replaced. Went with a duralast from Autozone, they have a "no questions asked warranty" for 3 years. My plan is to swap it every 2 years until they tell me to piss off. Which if I can get 1 freebie out of them I break even, by my measure.


----------



## YikeGrymon (Sep 12, 2005)

PRZFGHTR said:


> ....My plan is to swap it every 2 years until they tell me to piss off. Which if I can get 1 freebie out of them I break even, by my measure.


But... won't they test it when you go back? Or I guess that's the piss off part.

Also wondering how your cat can reach the pedals.


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

Qmulus said:


> There is no battery management in these PQ chassis VWs. I'm not sure that the later MQB chassis Tiguans have it either. That is something you will see on Audis and other cars with AGM batteries as it actually varies how the battery gets charged as the battery ages. When you put a new battery in, you code the battery management system with the capacity of the new battery, so it can charge it properly. Again, these Tiguans DO NOT need to be coded when you change batteries.
> 
> The parts people or service advisors don't know these cars (or do, but just want the business), and use that as an excuse to have them install the battery.


If I put in an AGM battery will I need to code it?


----------



## PRZFGHTR (Apr 18, 2012)

MJG44 said:


> If I put in an AGM battery will I need to code it?


No


----------



## PRZFGHTR (Apr 18, 2012)

Was talking with someone on social media as he was taking care of a friends leaking pano sunroof drains. He said the rear drains terminate behind the rear bumper. Gonna go find that and take care of things proactively as I just dealt with this in my mk6 GTI.

They are easy to see and with some effort I snipped part of the tip off. This diy for the rears Installation Information -Sunroof Drain Locations for VW, Audi


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

PRZFGHTR said:


> Was talking with someone on social media as he was taking care of a friends leaking pano sunroof drains. He said the rear drains terminate behind the rear bumper. Gonna go find that and take care of things proactively as I just dealt with this in my mk6 GTI.
> 
> They are easy to see and with some effort I snipped part of the tip off. This diy for the rears Installation Information -Sunroof Drain Locations for VW, Audi


I just paid the dealership to clean the drains for me.... funny part was... the service advisor was trying to talk me out of it...


----------



## PRZFGHTR (Apr 18, 2012)

BsickPassat said:


> I just paid the dealership to clean the drains for me.... funny part was... the service advisor was trying to talk me out of it...


Because cleaning them is a PITA


----------



## dirtychops (Dec 15, 2004)

Hauled this Tiggy home from pa to Maine. Really liking it so far!


----------



## Qmulus (Sep 5, 2015)

I love the color. Red is pretty rare on these.


----------



## dirtychops (Dec 15, 2004)

Qmulus said:


> I love the color. Red is pretty rare on these.



Thanks! I do too. I’ve owned dozens of vw’s and this is my first red one. Wild cherry metallic.


----------



## dirtychops (Dec 15, 2004)

Up for metal prep and por15 on brakes and suspension components. I hit everything I could. It was the only part of the car showing it’s 10 year age.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

dirtychops said:


> Up for metal prep and por15 on brakes and suspension components. I hit everything I could. It was the only part of the car showing it’s 10 year age.


Pics of the results?


----------



## RobTheRobot (Oct 7, 2020)

dirtychops said:


> Up for metal prep and por15 on brakes and suspension components. I hit everything I could. It was the only part of the car showing it’s 10 year age.


I just went under the car today to change haldex fluid, bevel box gear oils and swap a quart of ATF. 

This is something I really need to do after getting a good look at my rear subframe. 

How much product did you end up using?


----------



## dirtychops (Dec 15, 2004)

I used close to a quart of the metal prep, brushing it on all areas 2-3x. Then a quick prep with DA pads and scotch brite pads when I ran out. I used up one qt can of por15 and ran out near the end. Had to order another to do touch ups. I painted everything I could: rear subframe and all mounts I could reach. The control arms and inside the arms, shocks, spring perches, spindles, calipers, rotor hats and vents, fuel tank straps, anything steel I could reach. Up front, the same story. I hit the control arms, steering, spindles, shocks, springs, brakes the same as the rear. When dry, I sprayed the suspension parts with por15 top coat. This gave everything a much nicer, smoother and glossier finish. Here’s some before pics. I’ll post some after pics later. 




Things weren’t terrible under there, but that’s the time to do this! It’s not going to get any better throughout a Maine winter!


----------



## dirtychops (Dec 15, 2004)

Yes, the sensor wire is back in its clip, and the metal prep did wonders to break the surface rust off the rotor faces after a month of sitting waiting for my wheels to be refinished. That’s another story…


----------



## dirtychops (Dec 15, 2004)

While it was up, I sent the wheels to my buddy for refinishing. They all were like this 🥲


----------



## PRZFGHTR (Apr 18, 2012)

Added some OEM upgrade today. The black rubber pedals are lame and uninspired. I like that I have in my mk6 gti so I went and found some on ebay from a dsg model and swapped them in. Easy until you need to move the trim for the dead pedal...


----------



## dirtychops (Dec 15, 2004)

True! Getting that screw in without pulling the whole panel out was tricky! Mine are Amazon $39 junk but get the job done 😂


----------



## YikeGrymon (Sep 12, 2005)

PRZFGHTR said:


> Added some OEM upgrade today. The black rubber pedals are lame and uninspired. I like that I have in my mk6 gti so I went and found some on ebay from a dsg model and swapped them in. Easy until you need to move the trim for the dead pedal...


Hm, was thinking of sourcing a factory set of these as well. Is removal of the black plastoid dead pedal a matter of undoing a Torx screw somewhere and then sliding the whole thing up toward the dash, as it was on some earlier VWs?


----------



## Qmulus (Sep 5, 2015)

It really isn't hard to pull the trim in the door opening to properly access the screw for the dead pedal. I have put those in every Tiguan that I have had. The hardest part is removing the clip for the hood release, but it is easy to pull out with a right angle pick. Then you remove the small black plastic cap over the plastic screw that holds the trim to the hood release lever bracket.

The worst part of the whole job in my opinion is releasing the tabs at the bottom of the accelerator pedal to get that out to get that out. I have done it many times, but I still end up looking at a spare pedal to see where exactly you need to pry to release the tabs that engage the studs in the floor.

Actually, the factory set for a Q3 is cheap, like less than $100, but doesn't include the dead pedal, but you can get that for less than $20 shipped. Oh, and the set you need is usually advertised for mk5 Golf and Jettas. The set for Passats and CCs have the wrong dead pedal.


----------



## dirtychops (Dec 15, 2004)

My buddy did a good job on these for cheap money. They’re not show winners but they look darn good enough without paying for a full refinish on wheels I’m going to daily spring through fall. 

I still have to take some pics of the por15 treatment. I’ll post those soon!
Sammi here asking to go for a ride!


----------



## YikeGrymon (Sep 12, 2005)

Qmulus said:


> It really isn't hard to pull the trim in the door opening to properly access the screw for the dead pedal. I have put those in every Tiguan that I have had. The hardest part is removing the clip for the hood release, but it is easy to pull out with a right angle pick. Then you remove the small black plastic cap over the plastic screw that holds the trim to the hood release lever bracket.
> 
> The worst part of the whole job in my opinion is releasing the tabs at the bottom of the accelerator pedal to get that out to get that out. I have done it many times, but I still end up looking at a spare pedal to see where exactly you need to pry to release the tabs that engage the studs in the floor.
> 
> Actually, the factory set for a Q3 is cheap, like less than $100, but doesn't include the dead pedal, but you can get that for less than $20 shipped. Oh, and the set you need is usually advertised for mk5 Golf and Jettas. The set for Passats and CCs have the wrong dead pedal.


Good info, thanks.


----------



## PRZFGHTR (Apr 18, 2012)

YikeGrymon said:


> Hm, was thinking of sourcing a factory set of these as well. Is removal of the black plastoid dead pedal a matter of undoing a Torx screw somewhere and then sliding the whole thing up toward the dash, as it was on some earlier VWs?


That's the long and short of it yeah. I tried real hard to not move the trim and hood released but ended up doing it. Not bad at all.


----------



## dirtychops (Dec 15, 2004)

I asked my buddy to do a couple touch ups. He ended up painting the hood and bumper. 

Paint correction and ceramic coating by Every Detail in Portland, ME


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

Got an oil change from a reputable vw/Audi shop and they forgot to put on the oil cap when they finished. When I got home, I smelled burning oil and popped the hood to find oil everywhere. 

They had the engine bay cleaned for me and topped off the oil and offered the next oil change for free. I get it that **** happens but this just blew my mind. I like to take the tig to shops for oil changes so they can check all the other maintenance items and give the car a good once over. But this is the second headache I’ve encountered in my last 3 oil changes and was hoping this shop would be one I could trust and return to. But with a stupid mistake like that what else could potentially be going wrong. 

I’m approaching 50k and will be looking to do trans service and possibly swapping out the pcv proactively. 6 more months and it’s fully paid off.


----------



## dirtychops (Dec 15, 2004)

Best of luck to you recovering your engine bay. Hopefully they did a deep steam clean and detail for you. It’s almost hard to trust them to after that fiasco….
That has got to be the most frustrating thing to discover. Humans make mistakes but this is hard to forgive. This happened to my buddys brand new car about 20 years back on the first oil change. A worse story is my ex took her cabriolet to a local VIP chain repair shop after we split up years back and those dumb dumbs forgot to put the dang drain bolt back in! She drove 5 miles home and called me to ask why her oil light would be on after an oil change. 🥲 Like a good ole 1.8 it ran fine after that with no issues during her ownership. VIP is still in business, still providing stellar service so I hear…


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

dirtychops said:


> Paint correction and ceramic coating by Every Detail in Portland, ME


Looks great!

Did you pay a lot for this Tig btw? (if you don't want to share the price)


----------



## PRZFGHTR (Apr 18, 2012)

dirtychops said:


> I asked my buddy to do a couple touch ups. He ended up painting the hood and bumper.
> 
> Paint correction and ceramic coating by Every Detail in Portland, ME


nice i have heard good things about this place from folks i know in the portland area.


----------



## PRZFGHTR (Apr 18, 2012)

MJG44 said:


> Got an oil change from a reputable vw/Audi shop and they forgot to put on the oil cap when they finished. When I got home, I smelled burning oil and popped the hood to find oil everywhere.
> 
> They had the engine bay cleaned for me and topped off the oil and offered the next oil change for free. I get it that **** happens but this just blew my mind. I like to take the tig to shops for oil changes so they can check all the other maintenance items and give the car a good once over. But this is the second headache I’ve encountered in my last 3 oil changes and was hoping this shop would be one I could trust and return to. But with a stupid mistake like that what else could potentially be going wrong.
> 
> I’m approaching 50k and will be looking to do trans service and possibly swapping out the pcv proactively. 6 more months and it’s fully paid off.


ugh that's a big let down. i do my own oil changes, if this happens to me it's my own fault.


----------



## PRZFGHTR (Apr 18, 2012)

that reminds me, did an oil change the other day. switched from liquimoly molygen to leichtlauf high tech


----------



## dirtychops (Dec 15, 2004)

PRZFGHTR said:


> nice i have heard good things about this place from folks i know in the portland area.


Jay did a great job! Not cheap but it was a good investment 👍🏻


----------



## dirtychops (Dec 15, 2004)

snobrdrdan said:


> Looks great!
> 
> Did you pay a lot for this Tig btw? (if you don't want to share the price)



Thanks! 🙏🏻 Yes, I sure did! 😂 I looked extensively for one and this was my pick, despite its age. A first time car buyer loan meant I had to be under 60k miles and under $20k (without adding a lot down which I was adverse to). I got a new job where I’m traveling more so need something that is unlikely to need much service (down time). So I went with this Tiguan SEL that had 49k on it. Ended up paying $17,200 which is over book. However, it came with a dealer service receipt for $3000 in service and was in far better condition than most half its age, especially in New England. I plan to drive one or two years and sell while there’s a good chunk of the warranty I purchased left to transfer. I figure what I may lose when I sell, I got to drive and enjoy a really nice one. I think I’ll do ok. I’ve already had people ask about buying it lol 😁

Added some Thule aero bars. I’ve always had the old school Thule bars so thought these would compliment the bright work on the SEL. I polished the sh!t out of them and had them ceramic coated.


----------



## dirtychops (Dec 15, 2004)

Got the windows tinted. 5% rear and 35% front with the windshield strip. Wish I would have went darker in the front but it’s good to obey laws, I guess…


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

I don't recall seeing the answer but if I missed it please excuse me.. 

Has anyone SUCCESSFULLY swapped in a 2.5 engine and turbo'd it? 

I think I only saw one 3.6L NA swap..


----------



## Qmulus (Sep 5, 2015)

Somebody here did a NA 2.5 from Jetta awhile back. Doing a turbo 2.5 with the auto doesn't make much sense, and would be really expensive, even if you did it yourself.


----------



## dirtychops (Dec 15, 2004)

Just the other day my buddy was talking about how a 2.5 NA swap would be good reliable option, as he hates all 2.0t. Would be good way to revive a decent high miles tig with a junk yard 2.5 donor car. Adding turbo would be sweet. They sound so good!

Quick wash today


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

Driving home from work at lunch today and the tig started to shudder pretty bad and the check engine flashed for a minute or two and then the epc light came on. It would shudder under acceleration and when at a stop. I noticed oil sitting on top of the engine next to the oil cap. Not sure if that is related or if that was from the fiasco of them not putting on the oil cap at my last oil change. No oil around the seal at all. 

Went to hook up my bag come but it’s been years so had to run an update and then it required to register. Waiting on them to authorize so I can get some codes tomorrow or Saturday. 

We are looking into purchasing another vehicle and I think tiggy smalls heard it and decided to throw a tantrum.


----------



## RobTheRobot (Oct 7, 2020)

MJG44 said:


> We are looking into purchasing another vehicle and I think tiggy smalls heard it and decided to throw a tantrum.


I'm conviced my Tig takes offence. Wife and I were talking about a 7 Seater Tig in the near future. Fuel door actuator began to intermittently fail. Followed by a Key read coil Intermittently failling. Finally fixed it but wife didn't trust it. So of course it decides to have a new issue with the steering lock staying unlocked when removing the key, causing a no start. Replicated the issue once by removing the key a certain angle and speed. I then talk up its reliability and tell My wife to remove the key a certain way not to fast not to slow for the time being. I can no longer replicate that issue, its gone🥴

I then proceeded to change all the diff oil and halldex oil. Hoping the Tig appreciates my gift and behaves for winter.

@dirtychops Tig should treat him well. Showered with gifts already😋🎁


----------



## Qmulus (Sep 5, 2015)

MJG44 said:


> Driving home from work at lunch today and the tig started to shudder pretty bad and the check engine flashed for a minute or two and then the epc light came on. It would shudder under acceleration and when at a stop. I noticed oil sitting on top of the engine next to the oil cap. Not sure if that is related or if that was from the fiasco of them not putting on the oil cap at my last oil change. No oil around the seal at all.
> 
> Went to hook up my bag come but it’s been years so had to run an update and then it required to register. Waiting on them to authorize so I can get some codes tomorrow or Saturday.
> 
> We are looking into purchasing another vehicle and I think tiggy smalls heard it and decided to throw a tantrum.


Well, my guess is that when they cleaned the engine they got water down the spark plug wells (it is almost impossible not to when cleaning the engine) and that took out a coil. I have done that myself... Now after I wash my engine I remove the coils and blow out the spark plug wells to dry them out before I start it up again. I can pretty much guarantee they didn't do that when they cleaned up the oil. I can also pretty much guarantee that they will say it is coincidence that you had a coil fail after that cleaning. Just another reason to love dealers..


----------



## dirtychops (Dec 15, 2004)

I’ve smoked coils trying to wash under the hood before 🙃

It’s been a while since I’ve had a set of Nordmans. They were one of my favorite tires when I had a set on my MkII golf years back. I thought I’d give them a shot. I traded my buddy a set of wheels for his MkI coupe and got a set of 17” TSW Valencia’s in trade. They’re at the shop having some minor repairs done and ceramic coating.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

dirtychops said:


> I’ve smoked coils trying to wash under the hood before 🙃
> 
> It’s been a while since I’ve had a set of Nordmans. They were one of my favorite tires when I had a set on my MkII golf years back. I thought I’d give them a shot. I traded my buddy a set of wheels for his MkI coupe and got a set of 17” TSW Valencia’s in trade. They’re at the shop having some minor repairs done and ceramic coating.


Nordman's are just older Hakkapellittas that Nokian continues to milk the molds for max money. In this case, they are Hakka 7's (as the current ones are the Hakka 10)

Sort of like the 2018 Tiguan limited when the MQB Tiguan came out.


----------



## PRZFGHTR (Apr 18, 2012)

troystg said:


> I don't recall seeing the answer but if I missed it please excuse me..
> 
> Has anyone SUCCESSFULLY swapped in a 2.5 engine and turbo'd it?
> 
> I think I only saw one 3.6L NA swap..


Not in a tiguan. It would fit though.


----------



## dirtychops (Dec 15, 2004)

BsickPassat said:


> Nordman's are just older Hakkapellittas that Nokian continues to milk the molds for max money. In this case, they are Hakka 7's (as the current ones are the Hakka 10)
> 
> Sort of like the 2018 Tiguan limited when the MQB Tiguan came out.



Thanks for the info! They look like a decent tread pattern for snow but I always want a lot of water channels for spring slush/flooded icy roads. I’ve had newer Hakkas that didn’t do this so well. These feel soft so I’m expecting to lose the sporty feel I’m used to. These are more about getting to work on time and intact.


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

Qmulus said:


> Well, my guess is that when they cleaned the engine they got water down the spark plug wells (it is almost impossible not to when cleaning the engine) and that took out a coil. I have done that myself... Now after I wash my engine I remove the coils and blow out the spark plug wells to dry them out before I start it up again. I can pretty much guarantee they didn't do that when they cleaned up the oil. I can also pretty much guarantee that they will say it is coincidence that you had a coil fail after that cleaning. Just another reason to love dealers..


I think you nailed it yet again. Misfire in 1 and 3 and even found some oil on the plug boot when I pulled it. I though the coils would have kept oil and water from the plugs. I purchased duralast coils from autozone because I was in a pinch and couldn’t wait for the shipping. 










Needing a bigger suv to replace our old 2003 Tahoe, i purchased an 18 atlas se. It is huge compared to the tig and my wife loves it and the tig is my daily again.


----------



## dirtychops (Dec 15, 2004)

MJG44 said:


> I think you nailed it yet again. Misfire in 1 and 3 and even found some oil on the plug boot when I pulled it. I though the coils would have kept oil and water from the plugs. I purchased duralast coils from autozone because I was in a pinch and couldn’t wait for the shipping.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beautiful Atlas! 
I’m currently coming with grips of the downsize from my 04 Tahoe to the Tiggy. I’m craving an Atlas for size but enjoying the Tiggys mpg. For what I was spending per month in fuel and repairs dailying the Tahoe, I’m able to make the payments, insurance and fuel on the Tig. 

Shameless Tahoe content


And some Vag too. Washed it and haven’t had time to do much else lately.


----------



## PRZFGHTR (Apr 18, 2012)

Today was a mixed bag.

First i tried to fix a deep scratch on my rear glass, cause by when my rear wiper fell apart last winter and was in use long enough to scratch it before i could replace.i tried the method laid out in this YT video. could have been the products i was using, or my drill, or my patience. but multiple attempts did not fix the scratch, so i moved on.









Next was replacement of the trim piece on the rear tailgate where the handle and license plate lights reside. i had broken this when i installed the RVC handle piece some time ago., i was trying to pry stuff and damaged the trim, and the paint on the gate. eBay for the part, 25 minutes late i was good to go. no in progress pics for that. but i did try to get this done without pulling all the trim down. no such luck.

Lastly I decided to fix the damaged area where the paint chipped off and started to rust. some sanding showed it was just surface rust, and when i had the trim piece off i noted that the edge was good enough to sand and paint. so i put on s few light coats of scratch filler/primer, then painted over that with flat black. after that i put on a sticker to cover the eyesore of not using OEM color paint to cover up things.


























sticker to cover the paint is not centered on the gate but its close.









Also added the "genuine high emissions VW" sticker today becuase its hilarious.


----------



## iminhell (Oct 20, 2021)

I bought a replacement.
2021 Kia Seltos SX with the DCT, not that stupid CVT thing.
I've only driven it home thus far. Seems to be nice. Tires are horrible on ice. Thankfully the old snow from the Tiguan will fit (tire, not rim). It'll be interesting to see what this thing does on the lake. I've had a 2021 Tucson on the lake and it wasn't fun or impressive at all. May need the bolted tires to do anything noteworthy, LOL. I really don't think I should, BUT ...
Also 5x114.3, so Subi wheels should fit and I can find tons of them cheap.


----------



## dirtychops (Dec 15, 2004)

I promised myself I wouldn’t take the Tiggy on the lake! It’s why my Tahoe needs rear corners prematurely—me pretending to be a formula drifter and smashing the sh!t out of it 😂😂😂


----------



## iminhell (Oct 20, 2021)




----------



## Qmulus (Sep 5, 2015)

Not so much today, but my project Tiguan R is going together this week/weekend. The goal is to build what the factory should have on a budget. Yesterday the mildly ported and polished head with Golf R valve springs (stock from my mk6 R - exhaust valve springs are stiffer to handle more boost) went on. Tomorrow I will finish assembly of the engine, and drop the “walking dead” drivetrain out off the ‘12 SEL 4motion that was run out of oil. It runs with no faults, but sounds horrible when it starts and has bad rod knock once running. I have a feeling that it may end up as scrap. Sad.

Anyway, the turbo is a K04-0064 with the hot side from my Golf R, a new CHRA with billet compressor wheel, and an aftermarket compressor housing to fit on the TSI engine and integrated diverter valve, so it is virtually bolt-on. The bottom end was from an A3 that had a bad balance shaft, so it has new balance shafts and will have all new chains and guides and tensioners. All new gaskets and seals. New front cover, aluminum upper timing cover, and iAbed billet rear main seal housing.

Lots of work this weekend. Wish me luck!


----------



## RobTheRobot (Oct 7, 2020)

Qmulus said:


> Not so much today, but my project Tiguan R is going together this week/weekend. The goal is to build what the factory should have on a budget. Yesterday the mildly ported and polished head with Golf R valve springs (stock from my mk6 R - exhaust valve springs are stiffer to handle more boost) went on. Tomorrow I will finish assembly of the engine, and drop the “walking dead” drivetrain out off the ‘12 SEL 4motion that was run out of oil. It runs with no faults, but sounds horrible when it starts and has bad rod knock once running. I have a feeling that it may end up as scrap. Sad.
> 
> Anyway, the turbo is a K04-0064 with the hot side from my Golf R, a new CHRA with billet compressor wheel, and an aftermarket compressor housing to fit on the TSI engine and integrated diverter valve, so it is virtually bolt-on. The bottom end was from an A3 that had a bad balance shaft, so it has new balance shafts and will have all new chains and guides and tensioners. All new gaskets and seals. New front cover, aluminum upper timing cover, and iAbed billet rear main seal housing.
> 
> ...


Good luck with the project! Same auto trans?


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

Tiggy is just not happy about the purchase of the atlas and has now decided to start leaking from the valve cover. Took it to a local shop and he confirmed it’s the valve cover and suggested that we do the timing chain at the same time. For both he quoted 2k. It is a 2015 sel with 50k on it. I thought the timing chains were pretty damn good on this year but he said although it may be a little premature it would save having to do it in a couple of years and having to redo the valve cover. Any suggestions on if I should do the timing chain as well. Anything else I should do while resealing? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Qmulus (Sep 5, 2015)

RobTheRobot said:


> Good luck with the project! Same auto trans?


Thanks! Yes, it will be auto, at least for now. I have to have it done by Sunday night, so I’m keeping it all as straight forward as possible. I have done this job a bunch of times now, so I think I have it down. There can always be surprises of course. Doing the different turbo, intercooler and exhaust is enough for now.


----------



## PRZFGHTR (Apr 18, 2012)

MJG44 said:


> Tiggy is just not happy about the purchase of the atlas and has now decided to start leaking from the valve cover. Took it to a local shop and he confirmed it’s the valve cover and suggested that we do the timing chain at the same time. For both he quoted 2k. It is a 2015 sel with 50k on it. I thought the timing chains were pretty damn good on this year but he said although it may be a little premature it would save having to do it in a couple of years and having to redo the valve cover. Any suggestions on if I should do the timing chain as well. Anything else I should do while resealing? Thanks in advance.


Have you checked the stretch measure in VCDS or similar?


----------



## MJG44 (Feb 21, 2018)

PRZFGHTR said:


> Have you checked the stretch measure in VCDS or similar?











Thank you for the reply and suggesting the vcds scan. I ran it this morning and got a -2.41. From what I can see online is that -4 to -5 is the danger zone. But I can’t find anything about what a normal degree would be. Based on the -2.41 would it be ok to wait in the timing chain as it should save me some money in the short term or should I just bite the bullet and do it all.


----------



## PRZFGHTR (Apr 18, 2012)

MJG44 said:


> Thank you for the reply and suggesting the vcds scan. I ran it this morning and got a -2.41. From what I can see online is that -4 to -5 is the danger zone. But I can’t find anything about what a normal degree would be. Based on the -2.41 would it be ok to wait in the timing chain as it should save me some money in the short term or should I just bite the bullet and do it all.


Having had 2 chains done (1 tiguan, 1 GTI) I have done a fair amount of reading on things... happy to help if I can.

When I got my tiguan chain done, I scanned right after and I recall it being about -1.70 or so. Before was -4.89. Baselines will vary but the value you are at is fine for the time being. It might be more money long term, but if it isnt close to the -5 mark it's not worth the extra money. Obviously I'm a stranger on the internet but if you're not hemorrhaging oil the timing chain system should be able to ride it out a while longer. 

Mention the reading to the shop and see what they say, perhaps?


----------



## PRZFGHTR (Apr 18, 2012)

The other day put my winter wheels on with some new tires. Michelin crossclimate2. Looks pretty robust for an all season, seems to be rated well in snow/ice. We'll See.


----------



## dirtychops (Dec 15, 2004)

I got a set of 17” TSW Valencia’s in a trade and mounted the studded Nordmans on them. I was pleased to learn Tiggys had indirect tpms and I didn’t have to buy sensors (I’m old school. The newest VW I’ve owned before this was a 2002 MkIV). It figures that it hasn’t snowed once since so I can only report on dry driving. They effectively make the click clack noise very well and I lost a lot in the handling department coming down from a 19”, but winter safety is everything. It’s not about being able to stop and go as much as, for me personally, being able to react quickly and dodge another driver sliding out of control. I commute an hour each way to work and want to be prepared for the worst days. What I mean by that is being prepared to pretend I’m staying home because the roads are bad, but actually go skiing. 😛



These wheels look so tiny after the 19” Savannahs with 25mm spacers. Currently running 8mm spacer in the rear because that’s all I had bolts for. I think I need to get some longer bolts to run the 25mm spacers on these. Well, I don’t need to, but I’d prefer the look. 😁


----------



## dirtychops (Dec 15, 2004)

Lug bolts ordered 👍🏻😁


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

"What I mean by that is being prepared to pretend I’m staying home because the roads are bad, but actually go skiing. 😛 "

Best statement I've heard all week!!!


----------



## Qmulus (Sep 5, 2015)

It was a good week. Last weekend I got my now K04’d ‘12 SEL finished, and today my stage 3 ‘12 Golf R with DSG swap ran and moved under its own power for the first time in two years. I am starting a new job with a 40 minute commute, so we shall see which ends up being my daily driver.


----------



## Jeff567 (3 mo ago)

Replace New Wheels


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

Qmulus said:


> It was a good week. Last weekend I got my now K04’d ‘12 SEL finished, and today my stage 3 ‘12 Golf R with DSG swap ran and moved under its own power for the first time in two years. I am starting a new job with a 40 minute commute, so we shall see which ends up being my daily driver.


Very good.. Let me know when you want to do mine...  Still have that 2 drop a day oil drip and K04 kit in the box...


----------



## Qmulus (Sep 5, 2015)

troystg said:


> Very good.. Let me know when you want to do mine...  Still have that 2 drop a day oil drip and K04 kit in the box...


Honestly, I am done with the TSIs now. I still have my ur Quattro to reassemble, but when that is done I don’t plan on doing any more builds. In fact, I may just buy a Tesla… The last few weeks have almost killed me. I have worked every day for I can’t say how long - months, and had many 16 hour+ days including a Sunday all-nighter getting the Tiguan running. I am getting too old for that sh#t. I am shutting down my business and starting a job right after Xmas. So, I may not be posting much here soon. 

Anyway, I have to do a water pump on my ‘12 SE tomorrow as the one year old Graf started leaking out the weep hole, just before it was supposed to go to a new owner. It figures with my luck lately.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Qmulus said:


> Honestly, I am done with the TSIs now. I still have my ur Quattro to reassemble, but when that is done I don’t plan on doing any more builds. In fact, I may just buy a Tesla… The last few weeks have almost killed me. I have worked every day for I can’t say how long - months, and had many 16 hour+ days including a Sunday all-nighter getting the Tiguan running. I am getting too old for that sh#t. I am shutting down my business and starting a job right after Xmas. So, I may not be posting much here soon.
> 
> Anyway, I have to do a water pump on my ‘12 SE tomorrow as the one year old Graf started leaking out the weep hole, just before it was supposed to go to a new owner. It figures with my luck lately.


----------



## Qmulus (Sep 5, 2015)

I did replaced the leaking Graf water pump with a factory pump on the '12 SE last night. With my normal cleaning, etc., it took about three hours. I did NOT remove the intake or fans. The key to do it this way is to disconnect the electrical connectors and remove the bracket that they mount to to get things out of the way. With that done and the throttle body and intake support bracket removed access to do the water pump is really not bad at all. Taking out the fans would have made access a little easier so I wouldn't have had to use as many different length extensions to get at the T30s on the pump. The only difficult bolts were the two bolts above and below the temp sensor that I needed to use a mirror to line up the tool to tighten. Removal was pretty much by Braile. The Milwaukee 1/4" fuel power ratchet was nice for disassembly. I am disappointed that the pump didn't last, but I am wondering a bit if there may have been something in the coolant that I didn't completely flush when I first put it all together. The year old coolant looked contaminated, but not with oil, and I know when I put it in it was clean with distilled water.

Anyway, it's now all back together and happy with snow tires ready for the new owner to pick up today. I would prefer NOT to sell to friends, but people seem to trust my cars (hah! - joke's on them...), and usually ask for them before I even plan on selling. It will be going to replace a totaled '01 Accord that a friend's son slid into a curb in the first snow of the year. I must say that I haven't had much of an attachment to this one, so it will be more of a relief to see it go. Oh, and on top of that leaking water pump right before I decided to sell, the sunroof shade also decided to jam and rip. Of course it did... The new owner isn't concerned, and although I feel bad, I know what a PITA it is to replace, so if they don't care, neither do I. 

I have been driving my '12 SEL that I just built the engine for with the K04. With the stock programming right now, you can definitely feel the added turbo lag of the bigger turbo. It is a bit happier in the mountains than the stock turbo Tiguans, and once I do the intercooler, exhaust and programming I think it will be fun. I am not sure that I care for the rough ride of the stock SEL suspension with the 19" Savannahs. I kind of like the slightly softer ride of the SE with the same wheels and tires. I can't say that the rougher ride equals any improvement in handling, just a rougher ride. A different suspension will likely be in its future. I also noticed that the seat heater on the bottom of the driver's seat doesn't seem to be working, which is a must have for me in winter, so the mk7 Golf R seats that I have may find a home here sooner than later. Oh, and my mk6 Golf R is running. Now we are just working out the tuning and integration with the DSG. Much of this is out of my control, which I don't like and I get different information from different places, but that just seems to be par for the course in these situations. Hopefully that will be all sorted in the next week or so.

I will probably still post up here now and then, but I doubt that I will be coming around every day like I have been. Probably a good thing for me.


----------



## PRZFGHTR (Apr 18, 2012)

Coolant light came on when driving home from work today. Once I Could pull into a gas station I looked and saw I was about halfway between the min line and being empty. Looked under and saw the belly pan had a drip. 

Topped off the ball when I got home and looked around, seems to be coming From front of block on driver side? If I have to do the water pump I might try the GRAF aluminum one.


----------



## echomatics (Oct 19, 2012)

Just a more recent post of the Tiggy coming home after some fun in the snow!


----------

